#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-26
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道籌勤
<ofan> yoooo~~~~~~
<ofan> seems like people are more sleepy these days..
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺是動力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: case 跑出了core, 跑进了KDB :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: q dump
<MeaCulpa> q dump是啥，命令？ kdb里dump?
<roylez> 对，抓dump重启 savecore -d 是抓minidump
<MeaCulpa> o
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu11.10 beta2安装问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346497 在http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/处下载ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso刻盘安装出现: [Errno 5] Input/output error 此个别错误往往由有缺陷的CD／DVD光盘或CD／DVD驱动器导致，或者由有缺陷的硬盘导致。清洁CD／DVD、用低速刻录CD／DVD，或者清洁 CD／DVD驱动器光 ...
<roylez> 如果你的dump device所在的盘已经掉了的话存不了
<snoop_fy> 有没有在ubuntu下用过inode的?
<snoop_fy> 上周还好好的，怎么这周跑来就出现诡异的glib-gio错误。。。
<SIDU> 发现运行动态 gif 后，资源管理器消耗特大。是这样吗？
<SIDU> 关闭网页就正常了。
<SIDU> 还是我的 ubuntu 有问题 ？
<SIDU> AsuraLe: ：D
<SIDU> :D
<AsuraLe> SIDU: :D
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 刚在一个网页上显示QQ 30个 smiley.gif 出现资源繁忙，把网页关了，就正常。那些小 gif 这么花内存什么吗 ？》
<AsuraLe> SIDU: firefox?
<SIDU> 是
<SIDU> 甚至把我的 ubuntu 冻住了。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: firefox的缓存管理机制似乎有问题
<SIDU> 我下载 ubuntu forum 那些大 smiley 不会动的。倒是没有问题哦。我哈纳闷 ubuntu 论坛的笑脸怎么不是动画。才发现这个问题呢。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 开的页面多了就会卡，我平时都使用chromium
<ofan> 这才有人
<ofan> 都起的太晚了
<AsuraLe> ofan: 早起了～～～～
<skyhacker> - -
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你的会动的那些网页我看看，chrom会卡住不
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我那个超级 blog+forum+ticket 快好了。会不会把  wordpress+drupal+phpbb 同时干掉哈哈 
<iGirl> ofan:我想要
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你试试呢
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我有 chrom . 我试试看。。
<ofan> iGirl: 支付宝交易？
<skyhacker> 这么牛？
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<ofan> 所剩不多了
<iGirl> 价钱?
<iGirl> 随便啦
<SIDU> AsuraLe: chrome 正常。
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 那么是FF 的缘故了。爷！
<ofan> iGirl: 9 RMB/月
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 怎么样，我就说ff有问题吧，要不你发过来我看看Debian修改过的冰狐狸有没有这个问题
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 这样哦？ 我发给你。。==
<iGirl> ofan:哦,好的,给墙了退钱不lol
<ofan> iGirl: 给退多交的
<ofan> 不过我会去换ip的
<iGirl> ofan:你是网警,我看a片不会给抓吧?
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 不行阿。我这个在 localhost 发不过来哦。
<martist> iGirl: ....哈哈哈
<iGirl> martist: 你笑啥?安全观念没有很容易死的
<AsuraLe> 哦，:-)～那算了。。。。
<AsuraLe> 我的PC怎么又不出声音了。。。
<roylez> tenzu: tweet> [09:39:12] 李笑来 (xiaolai): RT @koaravip:
<roylez> 转：李浩是性奴们的伟大导师和亲人，没有李浩，她们早就饿死了，没有李浩，她们无法 得到性快乐，没有李浩，她们连电脑游戏都打不成。没有李浩，她们连住的地方都没有。 李浩给了他们一切。那个该死的带路党、汗奸小晴，居然背叛辛苦为她们操劳的导师，勾 结外部势力……
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 要不你 for (1=0;i++;
<SIDU> http://0.web.qstatic.com/webqqpic/style/face/81.gif
<SIDU> 0-100
<SIDU> 你自己下载
<martist> iGirl: 也是，不过如此一来，网警就有得忙了。
<roylez> tenzu: 像不像《没有xx党就没有xx国》？
<tenzu> roylez: 香裆的像
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 一个看起来没问题
<iGirl> martist: ...下个月再说吧,目前翻墙的欲望不是很强烈
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 你要下载 0-100 个 for (i=0;i<100;i++) echo ...
<iGirl> roylez: 奴化教育做得好,没有什么做不到咯
<iGirl> 主席万岁
<iGirl> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 这玩意，你找个这类东西多的地方，我过去看，我下那么多这玩意干吗。。
<SIDU> AsuraLe:  你不是要测试吗？
<SIDU> 我刚才下载的那张PHP CODE 被我刚删除了。不然给你。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我记得PCM 是数字音频吧？
<SIDU> AsuraLe:  大框架写好了。要ADMIN 功能完善倒是要写很多FORM 就一个文件 480 行 php 6 个表。  :D
<ofan> iGirl: 买不买啊
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你用PHP写的？
<SIDU> yes
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 基本显示发布回复功能都有了。就是没有那些花哨的用户管理。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我不会PHP，只会用.net ；不过说起来.net我就觉得封装这一块做的特别好～
<SIDU> AsuraLe: http://imagebin.org/174087
<SIDU> http://imagebin.org/174088
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 就这个？写好了？
<SIDU> http://imagebin.org/174089
<SIDU> 是阿。写好了。
<SIDU> 就是没有后台用户管理。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: :-)，慢慢来 
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 对了，你看过vala没？
<SIDU> URL = ？
<SkyHacker> :-S
<AsuraLe> SIDU: ：gnome好像是借鉴了C#和JAVA,以C为基础编写的面向对象语言
<SIDU> http://imagebin.org/174090
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 
<SIDU> AsuraLe: blog+forum+ticket 都可以一起了哈。
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 恩，不错～～～
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 数据库你最后怎么调整的？
<SIDU> 感觉挺好看的。哈
<SIDU> 就上次那个。把 last_updated+last_replier_pid 加一起，还真好用呢。
<SIDU> 下了。88
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fuduntu 14.11 发布，想要坚守Gnome2的朋友们可以尝试一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346502 Fuduntu 14.11 发布，基于Fedora的滚动发行版 http://www.oschina.net/news/21553/fuduntu-14-11 Fuduntu是基于Fedora的滚动发行版，其名字意指要介乎Fedora和Ubuntu之间。它被设计为在审美学上令人愉悦，并且面向上网本和其他便 ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这网速没法忍了，F*CK
<SkyHacker1> 哦？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还好，比某些时候好点
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<gehaowu> Xorg
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<tolbkni> lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你早上吃什么的
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 真的不早了。。。
<gehaowu> Xorg的那个触摸板驱动是不是能使鼠标点击失效啊？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 来办公室吃了两片面包
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么不吃蛋
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备买煮蛋器来着
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 你是破马的代言人？
<ScarletWolf> roylez: no。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 喜欢7-8成熟的那种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢吃茶叶蛋 
<SkyHacker1> ubuntu不支持触摸板的多点触控？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过煮蛋还需要专门的工具么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 也喜欢, 但是蛋黄太干
<adam8157> jyfl987: 搜索煮蛋器去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想吃溏心鸡蛋, 煮蛋器就是王道
 * adam8157 为啥说这个...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 切 自己打荷包蛋不就行了 我就会搞
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 煮个鸡蛋用得着这么复杂？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 麻烦
<jyfl987> 炒蛋 煮蛋 蒸蛋 煎蛋都会
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不复杂
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 烤蛋呢？
 * adam8157 会蒸馒头的路过, 你们弱爆了
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: lol 
 * gfrog 终于爬上来了啊！！
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 复杂，还要专门的工具。。。。。直接拿口锅就行了
 * gfrog 该死的freenode竟然有单IP登录限制
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 溏心蛋黄不好弄
<roylez> adam8157: 馒头？不是豆沙包吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 换服务器了?
<adam8157> roylez: 就是馒头
<gfrog> adam8157: 没，代理上来的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 溏心是什么意思？像水一样的？
<roylez> adam8157: å¼±
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 7-8成熟的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 蛋黄还是稀的那种？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 刚成型的
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎是刚刚才加上限制的，之前咱公司遍地连freenode的呀。
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 我们这有一家溏心餐馆
<adam8157> gfrog: 用chat.freenode.net吧, irc的只解析出来俩ip, chat解析出来的多很多
<adam8157> gfrog: 上周最后几天废的
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎没用，貌似丫会检查连到所有服务器上的连接。。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我继续研究我的硬盘～～～
<jyfl987> gfrog: 估计前几天的netsplit是有人搞攻击 
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是吧!!! 它不知道内网这回事么...
 * gfrog freenode的服务频道在哪里，我去问问去
<adam8157> gfrog: #freenode
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺猜的，不知道真相。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 用testdisk可以读到数据～～～～NND  M$把分区表弄的一团糟～～
<adam8157> gfrog: 问问去, 顺便表示抗议
<adam8157> gfrog: hoho~ 很明显yshao也没连上, fedora-zh里他不在
<gfrog> adam8157: lol，原来你跟我的想法一样，第一时间去看他在不在，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚刚才去看的...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: debian的那个解码器的服务器肿么了？为啥连那速度只有xxxb/s？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 啥解码器
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那个什么media-bebian来的，还有那个security的服务器，完全没法更新数据，我直接注释掉那个数据源了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: security 对 sid来说无用... 解码器也是很久很久之前的事情了, 现在用不到
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是不装那个w32codecs，很多东西放不了
<adam8157> security不管sid, 新的安全包都是先进sid的... security说了: sid的on your own
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你试过了么?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 那个东西早就不用了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 是的～～～～
 * adam8157 网上的文档out很久了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我这儿就没装
<SkyHacker> hi~
<^k^> SkyHacker, 好  ㍣ 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@～～～～ 可是我之前不装那个视频都打不开，尤其是rmvb的那些
<adam8157> AsuraLe: rmvb 无障碍, 最新的ffmpeg早就支持了. PS 我用的mplayer
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@～～～ wmv呢？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我发现wmv一直有障碍
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 无障碍... 至少我看过的无障碍
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 为啥到我这里就只有声音了。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不晓得...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 给个邮箱或者msn账户什么，你看看我这个你能看到内容么
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 这么大的附件...不要吧...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: http://minus.com/
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 15M不到的一个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Free File Sharing - Minus.com
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 千万不要给我发附件... 扔到这上面好了. 不过我现在在上班, 看不了
<AsuraLe> 好慢，半天发不出来～～～～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: The playback of this movie requires a video/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed. 这个错误
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..
<AsuraLe> adam8157: linux的摄像头驱动应该用哪个？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: v4l v4l2? 公司发的笔记本不带摄像头, 路过
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 台式机的usb摄像头
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 一样的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 。。。
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 求教～ 11.04 unity，能不能让应用程序循环提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346511 11.04， unity， 像聊天程序有新的内容的时候会有 urgent animation，unity里的程序会跳一下，能不能让这个循环的跳一直到查看为止？？ Screenshot-CompizConfig设置管理器.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2011-09-26 11:28 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/y0lf84-80614 帮我看看这是啥错误，我编译摄像头内核驱动冒的
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍣ 
<flh> hi cygwin 
<flh> 我用 cygwin 
<flh> 发送信息有问题
<flh> sed hi to me
<DawnFantasy> 如果  /usr/src 有东西的话，那么就是你的内核太新了。
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我的ubuntu11.10文件夹自动退出.这个问题该怎么解决？
<pocoyo> z
<hnmsky> test
<^k^> hnmsky, ....  ㍤ 
<hnmsky> 我的11.04 有时候关机会卡在ubuntu的那个画面 请问这要查哪方面
<mao> 有人用vim作IDE吗
<mao> 有谁知道怎么用鼠标实现代码折叠
<AsuraLe> http://minus.com/mTTITVmmL  你们试试看能不能正常解码这个，我放只有声音，没有图像
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 第1章：信息系统综合知识总论 - Minus.com
<SkyHacker> :-)
<ofan> 本频道貌似2010年才有log?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ASUS笔记本无法安装ubuntu？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346517 手里的asus x82s (实为F80s)系列的本本，买回来都2年多了。一直想安装ubuntu，但每次都是安装后进入系统就死机，想请问下，是硬件问题了吗？郁闷得发疯了因为这事 统计信息: 发表于 由 -ic- — 2011-09-26 12:11 
 * gfrog hmmmm, 据说freenode的链接限制很大呀，为什么还会遇到链接过多的情况呢。。。
<AsuraLe> 服务器节点太少的缘故吧
<AsuraLe> 不过我每次都直接连上的啊
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA3Mzc3ODQ0.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 猫咪 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<imtxc> 大家有用那个圆体字的么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件的放置目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346518 下载来chromeplus，下载下来是tar.gz的包，但是里面没有config文件，上网查来说是类似windows里的绿色软件，直接双击就能运行，但我不明白的是：解压后有好多文件和文件夹，我该如何对他们分类，放在哪个目录下面： 其中有 统计信息: 发表于 由 joeyoung ...
<cfy> ee不在？
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> adam8157: 中午好
<roylez> cfy: https://github.com/jonathanpatt/sicp-kindle
<roylez> cfy: 这个你应该有用
<roylez> cfy: emacs jr
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> roylez: 好。
<pityonline> 请问：ubuntu 系统语言都改成英文了，为什么面板上的时间还是中文的呢？
<lainme> pityonline: language support里看下，可以单独设置
<pityonline> lainme: 找到了，谢谢提示！
<ofan> 出售VPN中。。。
<pityonline> ofan: 什么类型的？
<WiiW> ofan,  一元rmb 每月
<cfy> roylez: sicp这本书？这本书我有pdf的啊
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好
<ofan> pityonline: PPTP
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu登录无声，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346521 以前在开机时，都会播放一段音乐的，现在没有声音了。还有，启动项时GNOME longin sound是打勾的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zywork — 2011-09-26 13:20 
<hnmsky> nick
<adam8157> gfrog: ping, 怎么抓kvm虚拟机里的panic?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要抓哪些东西？ kernel core dump？
<adam8157> gfrog: panic信息就好
<gfrog> adam8157: guest里开kdump吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你传点摇滚?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，dmesg里那些输出嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 算了，突然发现木带耳机。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 别的法子呢? kdump没配成功
<adam8157> gfrog: 弱爆了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 有那么复杂嘛。  add crashkernel=128M, chkconfig kdump on, service kdump start
<adam8157> gfrog: 能看到panic信息就行, 知道panic就好
<gfrog> adam8157: panic输入的话，开个串口记串口的log呗
<gfrog> adam8157: s/输入/输出/
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也是这么想的 gnudog在弄
<gfrog> adam8157: 等我找下，给你个例子
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，chromium挂掉了。。。 稍等下
<adam8157> gfrog: ok
<gfrog> adam8157: -chardev socket,id=serial_id_20110919-094612-1FZM,path=/tmp/serial-20110919-094612-1FZM,server,nowait -device isa-serial,chardev=serial_id_20110919-094612-1FZM 开串口的例子
<adam8157> gfrog: 多谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 开了之后 nc -U /tmp/serial-20110919-094612-1FZM
<gfrog> adam8157: yw :)
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么能不让zsh每次执行命令都读写磁盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346528 我发现zsh每次执行命令都要读写磁盘，写入history文件，但是bash却不是 怎么能不让zsh每次执行命令都读写磁盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2011-09-26 14:25 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我打过三次电话给招行，至今他们无法把我的身份证从老的改成新的
<MeaCulpa> MeaCulpa: 估计爆弱的主键了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我这边跟你的状况差不多
<MeaCulpa> 估计做成主键了
<MeaCulpa> 就中国身份证那么烂个编码方案，怎么能用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 做过全民数据库就知道身份证设计的有多烂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是通过身份证检索个人信息非常快，里面信息太直白了
<AsuraLe> 对了，谁记得ubuntu下面有个会自己下解码器的播放器是啥玩意来的？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: totem ?
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 用gstreamer那个吧
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 估计他就想知道的就是totem
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我以为是totem，但是看来不是～～～
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: gnome下默认的就是totem
<AsuraLe> 我用的就是totem不会自己下解码器，只会告诉我缺什么解码器
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不过可能还需要其他的一些软件，提供搜索功能。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 可能是PackageKit之类
<leaveboy> totem自己会下
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 帮我查下怎么让他自己下
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 那么费劲干嘛，自己装上不就行了
<AsuraLe> leaveboy: ，怎么让他自己下？
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 反正就是gstreamer插件呗
<leaveboy> 打开一个文件就是了
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 我懒得找～～～
<AsuraLe> leaveboy: 我打开了他只告诉我缺解码器
<leaveboy> 它会提示你的
<AsuraLe> 但是他不下
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 你好悲剧
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 把gstreamer插件全装上
<leaveboy> 我这自己下
<leaveboy> AsuraLe: 自己装一个smplayer 所有插件都以下装上了
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 软件源里面的4个项目，都打开。
<Oooops> resxxx multixxx
 * MeaCulpa 全局禁用streamer
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: mplayer用的不是gstreamer，所以装完后，totem还是不能用。
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 我是Debian，就只有Debian的美国源，和一个多媒体的那个什么Media-Debian
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 你说的那是什么源？
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 哦!这个到没注意
<leaveboy> AsuraLe: 现在也好久没用ubuntu了,不晓得变了阿
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 那你在这里问。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 播放高清还是mplayer比较好
<leaveboy> mplayer算是比较好的播放器
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 我只是想起来了，我以为不是Totem
<leaveboy> 比vlc好
 * AsuraLe 最喜欢Totem
<Oooops> 。 totem就是慢点。
 * MeaCulpa mplayer++
<leaveboy> totem的优势相对于mplayer不是很大,不晓得为什么gnome默认是它
<MeaCulpa> mplayer 无敌的右手单手控制，左手撸管
<MeaCulpa> mplayer键位太舒服了
<Oooops> 中规中矩的软件，才能做默认。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 配个海尔的脑电波遥控器 不是可以一手拦一个咪咪了？
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: 看来你是习惯撸管了
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: 因为totem是gnome project之一，mplayer不是。
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: 当然要用自家的东西
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 原来如此!
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 看看你的Totem有什么插件
<MeaCulpa> leaveboy: 右手我有两件事不会做，鼠标玩FPS和撸管，就是mplayer惯坏的
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你的鼠标会不会高潮
<leaveboy> Oooops: ++
<AsuraLe> leaveboy: 你的Totem会自己下么？会的话你帮我看看插件都勾了哪些
<Oooops> AsuraLe: aptitude安装gstreamer的全部，ugly等。看啥
<leaveboy> AsuraLe: 不晓得就全选
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 装那么多干吗。。。我就要个自动下载解码的功能，看下Totem的选项里的插件勾了哪些
<leaveboy> AsuraLe: gstreamer每个包都有说明,你可以根据自己需要选
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 用熟悉aptitude，你不会问这些问题的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我只是想调整／home分区大小，gparted显示硬盘未分配 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346532 双系统Windows＋Ubuntu10.4。 问题是／home空间太小，我想从主分区／里分一部分给／home。 windows下的PartitionMatic打不开了，gparted显示未分配。 我看了半天置顶帖还是没有找到解决办法。。 Quote: $ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sd ...
<atemir> ubuntu新手求助：运行gnome-settings-daemon 出现“WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<atemir> ”  怎么回事
<atemir> 用的是11.04的ubuntu
<atemir> :-S
<leaveboy> WARNING 不用太在意
<ymy> 11.04 不是gnome了吧
<hnmsky> 可以切换到gnome把
<atemir> leavebly: 但是gnome-settings-daemon启动失败了啊。。。
<atemir> ymy:我没在用unity...
<atemir> 主要是e17环境需要gnome-settings-daemon启动后，GTK程序外观才好看一点。。。
<atemir> 在网上没有搜到答案。。。有人遇见过么？？
<ymy> 没有 -_-
<alvin_rxg> atemir: gtk 主题和 gnome 有关？
<alvin_rxg> atemir: 是否 e17 本身没有调节 gtk 主题的东东？
<atemir> alvin_rxg,我是在用E17.e17环境下的GTK程序需要gnome-settings-daemon运行后，界面才会和gnome下保持一致。。。不然就跟win95界面一般。。很丑的
<alvin_rxg> atemir: 可以用其他程序来选择 gtk 主题。推荐 lxappearance
<atemir> alvin_rxg:E17是没有调整GTK程序外观的东西
<atemir> 那我试试
<atemir> 谢谢。。。
<leaveboy> lxappearance 主题推荐个
<Oooops> atemir: gtk-chtheme
<atemir> lxappearance也不行哟。。。我要的是个像gnome-settings-daemon的守护进程。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> e17 的东西还要由 gnome 来管……
<atemir> 我不是在选择GTK外观上的问题。。。。是在其它窗口管理器下运行gnome-settings-daemon，这样在其它WM下GTK程序的外观和在GNOME里保持一致的外观。。
<atemir> E17下要运行gnome下的程序呀。。。。
<atemir> 比如GIMP
<alvin_rxg> 那也就是个 gtk 主题而已
<atemir> gnome-settings-daemon就是出现WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<atemir> “这样的问题，而且会运行失败。。
<atemir> Oooops..那个我用过。。
<alvin_rxg> gnome 下什么主题，gtk 下也设置相同的主题。不行么？
<atemir> alvin_rxg ，可以啊。。。主要是gnome下的主题效果好于在E17下的同样主题的效果。。。。在E17每次启动时运行gnome-settings-daemon后，就会与gnome保持同样的GTK外观（字体大小、按钮大小等），但现在gnome-settings-daemon运行出错。。主要问题是gnome-settings-daemon运行时出现“ Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon”的提示，然后退出。。
<metbsd> centos国内哪个镜像最快啊
<atemir> gnome-settings-daemon出错，我解决不了啊。。求人给解决下。。。怎么回事啊
<alvin_rxg> atemir: over. 就一个 gtk 主题而已，你别被 gnome 惯坏了。
<metbsd> centos国内哪个镜像最快啊?
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 自己 ping 一圈咯。别人说快，对你又不一定快
<atemir> alvin_rxg...我是新手嘛。。难免嘛，，
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道是新手。。
<metbsd> 你说一个吧
<metbsd> 126？
<atemir> 。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 我不在国内。不清楚
<metbsd> ok foreigner
<oooo4dzd> alvin_rxg: 在哪里？
<metbsd> dutch
<metbsd> 我果断163
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下。。。ERROR: "fake_key_fip" [drivers/char/fipkernel.ko] undefined!
<jiejie> make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1
<jiejie> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<jiejie> 这什么情况？
<pityonline> ofan: pptp 的现在还能用吗？
<ScarletWolf> ofan_: ping
<ScarletWolf> ofan: ping
<jiejie1> hi, all, my compile error : ERROR: "fake_key_fip" [drivers/char/fipkernel.ko] undefined!. I just want to change this error to warning, how should i do ? thanks
<jiejie1> fipkernel is kernel module that i want to compile
<alvin_rxg> jiejie1: 字面意思
<jiejie1> alvin_rxg: 如何修改error到waring啊？
<alvin_rxg> jiejie1: 看源码，自己改错误。
<jiejie1> alvin_rxg: 。。。我要的就是没有定义啊
<jiejie1> alvin_rxg: 我要的效果就是没有定义，但我需要正常编译出moudle来。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ???
<SkyHacker> 吼吼~
 * adam8157 我去, 鸟语说不好还掺杂着说干啥...
<ScarletWolf> moudle。。。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> HP开始鼓励员工买股票了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鼓励抄底...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，抄底抄底
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你找找HP的同事吧，现在是忽悠的好时候
<mao> 都有谁在用vim作IDE啊
<jiejie1> alvin_rxg: 符号未定义，可不应该报错啊
<SkyHacker> 用emacs~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在的机器里hist 排名前两位命令是awk和rmdev....痛苦
 * jyfl987 打倒emacser 再踏上一脚
<SkyHacker> jyfl987: = =
<jyfl987> 匿名读者 写道 "据香港《东方早报》引述内地毛泽东旗帜网报道，河南洛阳发生毛派围殴“老右派”事件。数百名毛泽东主义者（自称毛派），前日在广场例行聚会、演讲时，与附近几名年老知识分子发生口角，随即遭多名年轻毛派人员掌掴、推倒地，拳打脚踢。
 * jyfl987 坚决打倒，踏上一脚 是我们对emacer一贯来的政策
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。这种人还没死光啊
<SkyHacker> ......不要讲政治啦
<gdzhang> mao: 我在用vim
 * adam8157 爱用啥用啥
<forfun> vi和emacs，自己用得舒服就行，不要管别人用什么
<adam8157> roylez: 我赔的亲妈都不认识了
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<forfun> 也不要相互攻击
<roylez> adam8157: 我也一样
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君蛋疼
<adam8157> roylez: 不一样的
<SkyHacker> forfun: 对！
<adam8157> roylez: 我在五六千的高位入的...一直补仓...
<missing> adam8157: ....gong xi
<roylez> adam8157: 你有钱
<missing> wo 2800 mai de
<adam8157> roylez: 要不是没钱, 我还补仓...
<roylez> adam8157: 天之道，损有余而补不足
<roylez> adam8157: 你顺了天道....
<missing> lol
<Oooops> 围观股票羊群
<forfun> SkyHacker: bwt，我一般还是用emacs，呵呵，编辑小配置文件的时候在term用下vi
<forfun> SkyHacker: btw
<missing> Oooops: ni ge si jia hu,wo de xterm
<adam8157> 我现在亏损比例大概为30%
<hamo> adam8157: 阿蛋还有炒股这嗜好啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，有几个是我们这里过去的，再挖不回来...
<missing> ye bu ke yi shu ru zhong wen le
<adam8157> hamo: 警告一次, 两次罚下
<roylez> adam8157: 我的绝对比你高
<adam8157> roylez: 真安慰
<adam8157> roylez: 我股本大啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近买什么古？
<roylez> adam8157: 多大？
 * MeaCulpa 养成了echo 改配置的坏习惯，写错个>>就囧半天
<adam8157> roylez: 呃, 也不是很大啦 几万
<SkyHacker> forfun: 我只是已经习惯了emacs那种按键方式.......eclipse都用emacs的按键设置，呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 哦...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 银行股
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我记得，我给hp写过个文档，全文sed
<missing> adam8157: 不错
<missing> 赔了几万了吧
<Oooops> 买股票的，都智力退化了。 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 整个oracle安装过程一切编辑都是sed+echo
<missing> Oooops: 象ee买房子好点
<missing> 实业什么也比股票实在
<forfun> SkyHacker: emacs的扩展性很棒，也可以diy elisp，实现自己的功能
<missing> 土老财有眼光
 * adam8157 市盈率才一点几...中国股市太不正常了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真有闲心
<jyfl987> 买房子没用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大学的时候有闲心...
<jyfl987> 早晚崩盘
<SkyHacker> forfun: 最惨是我不会lisp @@
<jyfl987> lol 不会lisp的emacser
<mao> gdzhang: 看私聊窗口
<adam8157> jyfl987: 算了, 最多也就是赔几万而已. 不管它了
<jyfl987> that's really a big joke
<forfun> SkyHacker: 慢慢学呗，先看那本intro，有中文的，然后elisp manual
 * adam8157 听天由命
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你好有钱 陪几万 这个拿来能买多少台机器阿 都能给自己拉个光纤了
<hamo> adam8157: 你什么时候入的市？
<iWang> /etc/sysconfig/i18n,在里面添加SUPPORTED=“zh_CN.gb18030:zh_CH:zh"。文本模式下可以支持显示中文嘛？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一人吃饱, 全家不饿
<Oooops> adam8157: 估计还没肩膀宽。陪了算了。 lol
<SkyHacker> forfun: 呵呵~
<adam8157> hamo: 5000点的时候吧
<adam8157> hamo: 大二大三?
<jyfl987> 1941年，一颗纳粹的鱼雷击沉了一艘英国的商船，这艘商船满载了从印度运往英国的240吨银子，它最终沉没在距离爱尔兰海岸300英里的地方，消失在3 英里深的深海之中。现在，潜水者声称发现了完整的沉船残骸。船上的银子今天的价值超过了2亿美元。他们计划明年春天捞回货物。如果此次回收取得成功，它将 是历史上历次寻回海底失落宝藏行å
<adam8157> 大三大四?
<hamo> adam8157: 哇哈哈...我貌似是5500的时候出的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下次你炒股前 给我办个光纤吧 反正都是要陪的
<missing> jyfl987: 赞lol
<adam8157> hamo: 没意思, 一点也没锻炼. 经历一下很锻炼心理素质的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，买卖不好找，那边都是熟悉产品的2b了
<Oooops> 都是小股本陪大亨玩。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> jyfl987: 光纤一个月多少钱?
<hamo> adam8157: 我运气好啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我考虑在学校食堂贴小报了
<adam8157> Oooops: 错, 中国股市大多数没有庄
<hamo> adam8157: 借我妈一万..貌似从3000多一点入的...一年就走了..后来就再没玩过...
<missing> adam8157: 你敢说没有?
<Oooops> 游资进来几趟，你都没感觉的。 Adaptee
<adam8157> missing: 大多数.
<Oooops> adam8157: 
<missing> adam8157: ...没有才怪
<GNUdog> adam8157, 蛋哥哥，求包养
<adam8157> GNUdog: 边儿去
<adam8157> hamo: 没意思, 你的人生不完整
<GNUdog> adam8157, 都炒股了，反正也是赔钱，不如包养我吧
 * adam8157 连着跌停连着涨停我都经历过...
<Oooops> 这闷骚的狗狗。
<hamo> adam8157: GNUdog 铜球...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你先做手术去
<Oooops> adam8157: ++
<adam8157> hamo: 你俩团购手术去
<Oooops> lol
<GNUdog> adam8157, 明明你就喜欢男生的，何必呢
<missing> adam8157: 你不预支点给人家lol
<GNUdog> Oooops, eeeeeeeeeeeeexpresssssssssssssssssssssssss
<adam8157> GNUdog: .....
<missing> Oooops: 今天咋换mj了?
 * hamo 开始爆料了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 联通出了个8M的光纤 一年才1880
 * adam8157 想知道ee所有马甲, 去看它脚本吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是带3G服务的 我感觉很值
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那让房东办一个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 得你小区在他光纤入户的范围里
<Kernel_Panic> 哇
<adam8157> 一年1880, 公司的报销范围内
<missing> 哇...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我在中关村中心好不好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是你那能办成 帮我把我的路由托管到你那吧 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的路由是openwrt的 做了内存增强 原版8m 现在的64m
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己换的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 昨天我把家里那个华数机顶盒拆下来 果然是mips的 bcm7405 带一个broadcom的dsp
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哇 7405我做过的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 淘宝上找的
<Oooops> 估计烙铁都不会用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是么 那板子上还有 uart 你那有线不 有线带来刷个系统进去玩玩
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 中山大学东校区64位ubuntu成功联网（h3c客户端），介绍经验及客户端下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346544 准备阶段： 首先我根据http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/lucid/ia32-libs的信息下载了ubuntu10.04-amd64的ia32-libs包及其32位依赖，有8个需要安装的依赖包，分别是libc6-i386，lib32gcc1，lib32asound2，lib32bz2-1.0，lib32v4l-0 ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 7405挺贵的, 我们拿他做设备, 对机顶盒来说成本太高
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那上面有个4针的博通专用数据线, 那个才方便
<Ooops> Ooops, 哈哈哈
 * adam8157 全套编译链和烧写和loader都能搞到...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 借我耍耍呗  国庆你回家？ 有什么资料都可以发给我
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没有, 得问以前同事要...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你烧了怎么看电视...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 bcm7405是不是内置了个flash存储？ 看英文的介绍好像是有1G
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我又不看电视的 而且家里三个 都扔在那
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不内置吧, 我们当时只有64M的flash
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就挫了 我还没找到板子上的flash在案例
<jyfl987> 哪里
<SkyHacker> 手提用ubuntu触摸板没有了多点触控......
<adam8157> 当时64M flash, 256M 内存
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这么大内存 那sdk你有么 找同事给我要个来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他们做开发肯定有, 但是好大的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不会超过1G吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 编译链+loader编译链+loader源码+内核源码+rootfs源码+sdk  接近3G
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么这么大 wtf
<adam8157> jyfl987: 3G指的是压缩包 tar.bz2
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是不是里面有sample的rootfs 我昨天下多看那个包也是 总共60m 里头带的书就有40m
<WiiW> android总开发包才300MB
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好像有, 内核和rootfs都是2M左右, 能占多少
<mofaph> git如何修改初始提交记录？问题的描述在这里：http://code.bulix.org/46odz7-80615
<tenzu> yo
<hamo> adam8157: mips用什么loader?
<adam8157> mofaph: 修改初始的? 重写所有commit?
<hamo> adam8157: uboot?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 真是 怎么搞这么大 坑人阿
<adam8157> hamo: broadcom自家的CFE
<mofaph> adam8157: 不是，只是修改最初的提交记录
<hamo> adam8157: broadcom也这么不开放/
<adam8157> hamo: 三个loader CFE, BUL, Miniloader
<adam8157> hamo: uboot显得多不专业啊
<adam8157> mofaph: 最初始的改了, 不就改了所有的么...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那些sdk在broadcom网站能下到么 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你能帮我打探下板子信息啥的 也行
<hamo> mofaph: 如果后面有后续的commit,好像就不能修改了..会有严重的潜在问题..
<adam8157> jyfl987: maybe. 当时是push过来的
<hamo> mofaph: 等我翻一下Pro git.
<adam8157> hamo: 该是可以改
<adam8157> hamo: filter-branch  但是hash全重写了
<mofaph> hamo: 我看了 Pro git 了，但是我没有找到答案
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是不知道是不是一个板子一个sdk 
<hamo> adam8157: 你这个已经不是*改*了...
<mofaph> adam8157: 随便，后续的可能会修改了 sha1 值，但是后续的提交说明没有变
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内核编译链是, 其它不是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那真麻烦 
<adam8157> hamo: 单纯改肯定不行哦, 基础变了 diff全乱le
<mofaph> adam8157: 只要能够修改初始的提交就可以了
<adam8157> mofaph: 你只想改commit string啊
<mofaph> adam8157: 我在这里的描述已经很清楚了：http://code.bulix.org/46odz7-80615
<mofaph> adam8157: 现在，我想修改初始提交，也就是 test 的内容为“one”的提交说明：
<mofaph>  
<mofaph>    "initialize" ==> "initialize commit"
<mofaph>  
<hamo> mofaph: git不能修改，只能创建一个新的commit来覆盖原来的..我在我这个文档里找到了..
<mofaph> adam8157: 是的，就是 commit string，我觉得修改仓库内容应该也可以的
<mofaph> hamo: git rebase -i 能够修改历史说明，也可以那样理解。修改的东西，都是未经推送出去的
<hamo> 首先给有问题的交付打tag
<hamo> 然后checkout这个tag
<hamo> 然后git commit --amend
<hamo> 然后rebase就行
 * adam8157 当前保存个分支, 退回初始的, commit, merge分支... - -!
<hamo> mofaph: git 用户手册， 有一节就是重写单个交付...
<adam8157> hamo: 真认真 还去看书...我都是用到哪里 help到哪里...
<hamo> adam8157: 有些书必须是手头必备的...
<adam8157> hamo: 还说
<adam8157> lol
 * hamo -____________________________________________________-!!
<mofaph> hamo: 你看过这个网址：http://code.bulix.org/46odz7-80615 的内容了吗？
<hamo> mofaph: 刚刚看完...
<GNUdog> progit 足矣
<adam8157> git magic 也够了
<mofaph> hamo: 你刚刚说的，给有问题的 commit 打标签，怎样操作呢？
<hamo> mofaph: git tag 嘛...
<adam8157> hamo: emacs党竟然用pidgin登录irc
<mofaph> hamo: 你是说 “git tag fix”，然后“git checkout -b fix”吗？
<hamo> adam8157: 能用就好，能用就好..我什么党都不是...
<adam8157> tusooa: emacs党出来批判
 * hamo 真是怕了emacs V.S. vim了...
<hamo> mofaph: 不用-b，直接checkout
<Evanescence> 无当人士走过
 * adam8157 ^ 竟然没有裆的..
 * jyfl987 坚决打倒，踏上一脚
<Evanescence> 。。。。。
<leaveboy> ??
<leaveboy> top
<mofaph> hamo: 然后再“git commit --amend”，最后“git rebase master”吗？
<hamo> mofaph: 如果tag的名字是bad,那么最后是git rebase --onto HEAD bad
<alpha080> !ddw
<alpha080> No bot now?
<mofaph> hamo: 这个操作只能修改某一个特定点的提交说明，并不能解决问题
<tusooa> adam8157: 额
<hamo> mofaph: 你不是就要修改某个特定点的提交说明么？
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点兄好
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUDog 同学自己panic了？ lol
<gfrog> GNUdog: 可怜的孩儿
<alpha080> How to crack wpa2?
<adam8157> gfrog: ? 啥?
<adam8157> gfrog: 他在测bug...
<gfrog> adam8157: 看他一会panic，一会ooops的
<hamo> alpha080: wpa2现在只能暴力或者字典...
<mofaph> hamo: 在我的机器上，应用“git rebase --onto HEAD bad”的话，那么 initialize 的提交说明是修改了，但是 second commit 和 third commit 呢？
<GNUdog> gfrog: ..
<adam8157> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> adam8157: G
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUdog 你俩集体露点嘛。。。
<hamo> mofaph: 你是要改掉所有的commit log? 
<mofaph> hamo: 我想改掉初始提交的说明信息，就是 commit string，往后的保持原样。我现在的工作还没有推送出来，所以修改 sha1 值也是无所谓的
<hamo> mofaph: 那现在不是已经解决了？你说initialize 的提交说明是修改了
<hamo> mofaph: 哦，是说后两个commit消失了是么？
<mofaph> hamo: 比如说第一次提交说明是“initialize”，第二次是“second commit”，第三次是“third commit”；我想修改后的结果是“initialize commit”，然后是“second commit“，最后是“third commit”
<hamo> mofaph: git tag -d bad
<hamo> mofaph: 再删掉刚才的tag
<mofaph> hamo: git checkout tag-name，切换到 tag-name 分支了；然后 git commit --amend 和 git rebase --onto HEAD tag-name 也是在 tag-name 分支上进行的
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 调侃而已，至于吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346555 viewtopic.php?f=101&t=346543 封我一天，封贴，还让我投诉，你都把我封了怎么投诉呢？哪有投诉区呢？ 你真的以为我是认真的说我们是白痴吗？你没看到加了一个前提吗？ “某种意义上说”这个你是有意没看还是没理解呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxx9956_2 ...
<hamo> mofaph: git rebase --onto HEAD tag-name new-branch
<hamo> mofaph: 然后在new-branch上git tag -d
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你们删帖真快阿 
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚看到那个帖子 想去围观下 结果你们就给删了 天理何在
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不是版主, 同感叹
<mofaph> hamo: 我想要的效果就是 git rebase -i HEAD~n 的效果
<jyfl987> 怀疑 腾腾是不是 黑衣人里那个外星人邮件分拣员 n多手
<mofaph> hamo: 而当 HEAD~n 在初始化的 commit 上时，是会发生错误的
<hamo> mofaph: 可能是我哪里没表述清楚吧..你去放狗搜一下git用户手册，上面有这个...
<mofaph> hamo: 在第几章？我机器上有 /usr/share/doc/git-doc
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我没删帖,只是禁封了一天
<hamo> mofaph: 第5章
<tenzu> 那人的马甲发的帖子都还在
<mofaph> hamo: 我的 1.7.1
<jyfl987> tenzu: 但是那帖子访问不了了
<leaveboy> 6...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真的打算去搞那个8M的宽带么
<tenzu> jyfl987: 大概过程就是他说"某种意义上所有人都是白痴",我回复"谁爱承认谁承认去",他回复"白痴当然不会认为自己是白痴"
<tenzu> jyfl987: 然后帖子不知道被谁锁了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 呵呵 中标了吧
<mofaph> hamo: 谢谢，问题解决了。
<hamo> mofaph: :-)..不用..怎么解决的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要是可以肯定弄啊
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我才懒得跟那人费口水
<jyfl987> tenzu: 所以你就动手了
<mofaph> hamo: 上面的方法恰恰是我想找到的方法，没有破坏任何其他的提交
<mofaph> hamo: 按照手册上的做了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一定要搞上 到时候我放个小机器在你那 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_o
<hamo> mofaph: git doc上的？跟我跟你说的哪里不一样？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 放心 我都玩异构的 fanless
<alpha080> 你不是仍然浪費了么。。。
<mofaph> hamo: 没有不一样，我之前理解错误，然后操作错误了。对不起……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 非光纤的8M好像是二百五十几?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说不定搞个平板改改就放你那
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是吧 那也不贵阿
<Jakalala> jyfl987: hi. yunfan
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-09-26 17:48:57 +0800
<hamo> mofaph: 哦，这样..没事没事..我以为我这个doc有问题呢..我这个是个翻译版的..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求平板玩儿
<mofaph> hamo: 我还是好好看看 git-rebase 的 man page 先
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这么有钱 自己买 我看了下  a8的平板最便宜的400多
<tenzu> adam8157: 买个什么lepad
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那天早上打电话问联通 联通说的, 月付带3G套餐价就是那样
<adam8157> jyfl987: 穷鬼一个
<hamo> adam8157: 我也觉得联通那宽带套餐不错...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就办一个呗  最好是两个人合租 都是geek 可以办一个
<adam8157> tenzu: 买不起
<jyfl987> adam8157: 能陪几万的人还喊穷？
<jyfl987> hamo: 关键是具体使用如何 别给坑了
<tenzu> 陪?几万?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我打算让房东办一个, 宽带费大家出, 发票拿我报销 哇哈哈
<adam8157> tenzu: 赔... 股票来着
<tenzu> adam8157: 我家的股票扔了钱进去就再也没出来了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 果然是赚钱的好买卖 要不给我这也装一个 发票给你回去报销 我也给你钱 不过便宜点
<adam8157> tenzu: 一样, 不同的是我一直扔钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我报销额度有限制的...
 * tenzu 觉得补仓神马的最讨厌了
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 赶紧去问公积金的事儿. 我也要变现
<jyfl987> adam8157: hoho 我们公司说只要我拿发票来 就给我去递 等我国庆研究下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些手续简单, 主要就是发票哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 发票网上有人代开 要4个还是5个税点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 也行啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 总比烂在账户里好 要是能提出公积金来 每个月能多个1k 真爽
<jyfl987> 不过还是涨薪好 nnd
 * jyfl987 我真是穷疯了 1k也高兴成这样
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最低只要1.2% 但是估计是假发票..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那他自己都没法赚钱了
<imtxc> 不知道Debian 里面 用SSH 和VPN  哪个方便呢。。。
<moriramar> imtxc, 都差不多。
<jyfl987> imtxc: vpn钳手钳角的
<imtxc> jyfl987: ?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没明白。。
 * tusooa 去折腾践兔了
<jyfl987> alfs
<adam8157> jyfl987: 疼不
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<tusooa> thinkpad t61p用啥cfags
<tusooa> thinkpad t61p用啥cflags
<ofan> 睡不着哎
<adam8157> tusooa: 用原生...
<ofan> 突然发现服务器上的passwd,shadow竟然是所有人可看的。。。
<tusooa> adam8157: -march有啥好用的
<tusooa> adam8157: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Gentoo_compile_flags 这里似乎没
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Gentoo compile flags - ThinkWiki
<adam8157> tusooa: 等我找下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装完ubuntu 11.04 为何gedit会变成这样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346561 vicar@vicar-ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS (gedit:4323): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: 创建文件“/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.ECCG2V”失败：没有那个文件或目录 (gedit:4323): Gtk-WARNING **: Attemptin ...
<jyfl987> ofan hengheng
<ofan> 有意思了 把/etc 权限设置成750，结果读取不了/etc/passwd,用户名显示为'I have no name!'...
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> adam8157: 没了？
<adam8157> tusooa: phone..
<tusooa> adam8157: 哦。不好意思
<nanana-bj-cn> hi, all
<nanana-bj-cn> 好安静啊
<ofan> hi
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍪ 
<nanana-bj-cn> ㍪ !!
<nanana-bj-cn> 哪来的18点?
<tusooa> nanana-bj-cn: 下午6点，即18点
<nanana-bj-cn> ^k^, 他这打的有点怪 '㍪'
<^k^> nanana-bj-cn, 奇怪的是发挥自己的㍪？  ㍪ 
<nanana-bj-cn> ^k^, hehe
<^k^> nanana-bj-cn, 我很高兴，你觉得这是有趣的。  ㍪ 
<ofan> 都早上六点了
<nanana-bj-cn> 我天天挂这里, 不过这里说话的人很少
<ofan> 不如以前了
<ofan> selinux 有用的么？
<nanana-bj-cn> selinux, 与安全有关
<nanana-bj-cn> 系统安全策略方面相关的
<ofan> ...你知道的太多了
<nanana-bj-cn> 其它的就不知道了
<ofan> 在考虑有没有必要搞一个
<nanana-bj-cn> 有研究价值
<nanana-bj-cn> 这几天想写个监控程序
<ofan> selinux会降低性能
<nanana-bj-cn> 肯定的
<nanana-bj-cn> 不过也是有必要的
<nanana-bj-cn> 安全问题是头等大事
<ofan> 开开玩玩
<AsuraLe> 谁知道怎么安装编码支持？
<moriramar> ofan, 搞什麼SELinux，那麼費時間……
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 什麼？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 支持gbk
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 編碼支持，一般程式的話用locale-gen，看發行版怎麼弄了，Debian我記得有個工具的。 http://people.debian.org/~schultmc/locales.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Project -- debian.org Developers LDAP Search
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Firefox、Konqueror的顯示支持，我不知道和這個有沒有關系。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 但一點肯定，如果locale-gen設定支持的話，Firefox/Konqueror都能顯示的。
<ofan> moriramar: 为了安全啊
<moriramar> ofan, 去看grSecurity吧，比SELinux省不少事。
<moriramar> ofan, 哦，現在改Grsecurity了。
<ofan> moriramar: 有什么好处
<adam8157> tusooa: 不好意思, 刚boss打电话来
<adam8157> tusooa: -march=native
<adam8157> tusooa: 这个应该是会自动选匹配的
<adam8157> tusooa: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CFLAGS
<adam8157> tusooa: As of version 4.3.0, the gcc compiler offers the -march=native switch that enables CPU auto-detection and automatically selects optimizations supported by the local machine at gcc runtime.
<moriramar> ofan, MAC提供學習模式，節約大量手配時間。
<ofan> moriramar: 对性能也有影响？
<moriramar> ofan, 附加PaX，參考OpenBSD的W^X的記憶體審查的模組。
<moriramar> ofan, 有一定影響吧，上面者有說明的。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: debian 和ubuntu的方法是一样的是吧？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 我記得是一樣的。
<ofan> moriramar: 记忆体翻查？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 如果你不確信的話就再搜索一下Ubuntu的。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 那就行，谢啦～～
<moriramar> ofan, 這個不太會翻譯，我把Gentoo的文檔給你吧。
<AsuraLe> 我打算把我老妈给忽悠到ubuntu下来～～～所以要确定一下，要不然这个问题解决不好就困难了
<moriramar> ofan, 我暈，想起來那個文檔還沒上線。
<moriramar> ofan, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/PaX
<moriramar> ofan, 功能上很像exec-shield
<ofan> moriramar: 这个现在还没包含在内核里？？
<moriramar> ofan, 沒有，Linus覺得GrSecurity+PaX的代碼太“侵略性”了，只選擇了一部分代碼引入，而且支持SELinux+exec-shield
<moriramar> ofan, 目前Grsecurity主要和Gentoo合作，不過Debain也有維護得不錯的源。
<ofan> moriramar: 这个pax对性能影响比较大吧
<moriramar> ofan, 比如PaX目前基本上禁止任何JIT式的功能。
<moriramar> ofan, 從這個角度看，對桌面性能影響是有的。
<moriramar> ofan, 不過我這使用了1年的情况來看，桌面影響不大。至於服務器，另說。
<ofan> moriramar: 感觉影响不小
<moriramar> ofan, OpenBSD做事的話，你反正看吧，他們都是犧牲部分性能追求高安全性的。不過因為是核心可配置的，你可以選擇重點的功能，放棄多的。
<moriramar> ofan, 目前看Hardened組的討論，這個使用感覺也不錯。其實和SELinux差不太多。我這使用的體驗比SELinux好。
<ofan> 这个跟selinux不是一回事吧
<ofan> 又多出一部分性能损失
<moriramar> ofan, 我是說GrSecurity和SELinux比。
<moriramar> ofan, SELinux也有exec-shield的，和PaX相對應。
<moriramar> ofan, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Exec-shield
<moriramar> ofan, 其實鼻祖項目都算是 https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/W%5EX
<moriramar> ofan, 你對umikey有興趣嗎？
<ofan> moriramar: 不了解，是做什么的
<moriramar> ofan, 話和yubikey類似，一個一次一密的裝置。
<moriramar> ofan, 最近看上這玩意，而且不算太貴，才80元。
<ofan> moriramar: yubikey又是干什么的
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<moriramar> ofan, 算了，當我沒說。吃飯了沒……
<ofan> moriramar: 没
<moriramar> ofan, 我也是……
<ofan> grsecurity 还要打内核不定
<moriramar> ofan, 嗯。
<ofan> 那就比较麻烦了
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<moriramar> ofan, 我看錯了，Debian沒有相關源。
<ofan> 我用的arch
<moriramar> ofan, Arch還覺得打補丁麻煩……
<ofan> moriramar: arch有abs,可以从代码编译安装所有包
<moriramar> ofan, 就是呀，那怕什麼……
<ofan> 但我是在vps上用
<ofan> 编译一次内核，估计整个服务器都要停一个小时
<moriramar> ofan, ……你在你自己機器上編譯，再上上去呢？
<Freebuilder> /var/cache/apt/archives/ 已被清空，如何再次下载缓存本系统已安装的所有包。
<Freebuilder> ?
<ofan> 倒是可行
<moriramar> Freebuilder, apt-get upgrade -d? 不知道行不行
<Freebuilder> moriramar: 不行
<Freebuilder> aptitude reinstall -d xxxx 可重新下载具体的某个包，但不是所有的包
<moriramar> Freebuilder, /var/db/pkg 有個包的列表吧，用個bash命令一個一個下吧。
<Freebuilder> moriramar: 汗！
<ofan> 记得dpkg可以导出所有安装的包列表
<Freebuilder> dpkg -l
<ofan> 选择包后下载
<ofan> moriramar: 你用openbsd?
<Freebuilder> 问题是包名 + 版本号的结果未必是包文件名
<moriramar> ofan, Gentoo + Grsecurity + PaX
<ofan> o 
<ofan> moriramar: 那你每次升级内核都要打一遍不定
<ofan> ？
<Freebuilder> ofan, 还有个 ofan_ ？
<moriramar> ofan, 不，Grsecurity是Gentoo官方支持的項目，有專門的包的。
<ofan> ofan_: 擦
<ofan> moriramar: 哦 
<ofan> gentoo就是编译太多
<moriramar> ofan, ……最後來這麼一句絕殺吐槽嗎……
<moriramar> ofan, /msg NickServ ghost ofan_
<ofan> ofan_: 擦
<namoamitabuddha> 为何eps转换成jpg/gif质量一塌糊涂了
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<wujie> :-[
<namoamitabuddha> 我eps转换成png之后劣质
<NoIE> 请问，有人用 pmw 吗？
<wumin214xf> pmw时什么东西？
<imtxc> 求一个iceweasel6的DEB包。。。
<imtxc> 更新源之后 安装了的是8.0a
<imtxc> 一些插件不能兼容。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 现在unstable里不还是6吗？
<imtxc> 我用的stable 呢。
<imtxc> deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main
<imtxc> deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-aurora
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-backports
<imtxc> 这样之后 来了个8.0a
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 去掉 deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-aurora 就好了
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 然后再降级就行了
<imtxc> 我试试
<microcai> 发现网银的 U 盾不过是 PKCS#11 接口的智能卡。
<microcai> 我有望解决 Linux 下网银问题
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 变成3.5.6
<imtxc> 3.5.16
<wzssyqa> imtxc: deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main  也去掉了？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-backports
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 表示在精神上支持你，，雖然我不用網銀
<imtxc> 没有的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我的 koji 網上編譯登錄用的是 p12
<wzssyqa> imtxc: deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-releas  加这句啦
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Mozilla team APT archive
<wzssyqa> imtxc: http://mozilla.debian.net/
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 竟然不回覆我，，看來你是在 炫耀你的想法，，
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 恩，应该是 deb http://mozilla.debian.net/ squeeze-backports iceweasel-beta
<imtxc> 这样 就是7.0
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 看你自己的需要啦
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  。。。 网络问题
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我在测试
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .好吧，，暫時選擇原諒你
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你測試好後，，我會專門去申請個網銀，測試。。不過話說用哪個銀行的好呢？？
<mao> linux休眠是怎么回事啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,linux貌似對於 ahic 模式的硬盤 休眠和掛起都不支持的，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  Mingwah Aohan eKey Linux 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 招行的 U 盾就是 Mingwah Aohan eKey Linux 
<Freebuilder> 版本号：0.12.5+dfsg-3squeeze1
<Freebuilder> 加号及其后面的什么意思？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这个 Linux 下是有驱动的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我继续研究
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你最賤 招行？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 你推薦招行？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法。公司用这个发工资
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 算是招行撞上大运了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。好吧，，你測試玩，，給個截圖，，不過 提醒你要進行 隱私 保護編輯
<cnfczn> HOHO~有人没?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。好吧，，你測試完，，給個截圖，，不過 提醒你要進行 隱私 保護編輯
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: http://mingwah-usb-ekey-pcsc-driver.software.informer.com/ 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 招行 應該給你獎勵。。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mingwah USB eKey Pcsc Driver Software Informer: Latest version download, news and info about this ShenZhen Mingwah Aohan program. 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 驱动找到了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦哦，我先看看你給的網址再說
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  招行和工行一样的，都是用的这个 ekey 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  关键是搞定 pcsc 和 firefox 应该就没问题了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我再研究研究
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ firefox支持  p12導入的，，起碼我知道這個
<jiero> 晚上好。
<tenzu> yo
<cnfczn> 半天就会使用一个/clear
<tenzu> 弯弯平安抵达西雅图
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Freebuilder> 版本号：0.12.5+dfsg-3squeeze1
<Freebuilder> 加号及其后面的什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ p11-kit [#725905] used by gnome-keyring  
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。你这么快得到消息了，怎么知道的呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 他在gtalk上跟我说的
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 自己定製 版本號，，你可以自己在編譯的時候 寫 thisis_ee's_kernel_don'thack
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。我和他没交流过 :D
<tenzu> jiero: 这小伙儿人不错
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是要自己编译软件，只是看到 qemu-system 的版本， 0.12.5+dfsg-3squeeze1 被判定为不小于 0.14.0
<pocoyo> tenzu: 弯弯是谁？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 英国人
<Freebuilder> tenzu: 直直呢？
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 弯弯的媳妇叫直直啊。
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 听牛哥的
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 哈哈哈哈！那矗矗呢？
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 那就你媳妇吧。
<Freebuilder> pocoyo: 哥还处男！
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=346350
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 你不会一辈子处男吧...
<Freebuilder> 0.12.5 明明小于 0.14.0 怎么就冲突了呢？
<zhangkaixuan> 求助使用debian stable的兄台 帮忙看看源里面有php5-fpm吗？  apt-cache search php5-fpm
<zhangkaixuan> 谢谢了
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan: 网页上也可以查找吧。
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=gnome-shell
<zhangkaixuan> pocoyo:呃 是啊 。。。。晕  谢了兄弟
<tenzu> 牛哥V5!
<NetDreamer> 各位谁能帮我在线解决字体混乱问题
<NetDreamer> 我喜欢英文环境下的ubuntu字体，但中文显示文泉驿微米黑和Ukai混显。不装Ukai则正常。但也舍不得Ukai。
<NetDreamer> 已经修改了 /etc/fonts/conf.d/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf 
<snoop_fy> emacsw32在win下看到的中文目录和文件都是编码，我不知道是我配置文件里哪出了问题，有没有碰到过的？
<forfun> shell中有没有命令对~进行扩展？
<roylez_> forfun: 需要吗？
<forfun> roylez_: 问问而已
<roylez_> forfun: echo ~，直接就是想要的，你想要什么操作直接进行就好
<forfun> roylez_: 字符串中的~有没有命令可以进行扩展
<cattail> hihi
<roylez_> forfun: 双引号，不要用单引号
<forfun> roylez_: 双引号也不行
<forfun> roylez_: echo "~"的结果还是~
<adam8157> forfun: 直接用$HOME阿
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<forfun> adam8157: 呵呵
<tenzu> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋糕....手
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * adam8157 我说的不对?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋糕手说的当然对...
<forfun> adam8157: 对，问题是这是从别的地方读取的，不是自己制定的
<forfun> adam8157: 不是自己指定的
<adam8157> forfun: 比如? 文本文件中的~换成具体路径?
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<zkwlx> 蛋糕手......是熟麻东西？
<forfun> adam8157: 恩，一个字符串包含了一个路径，以~开头的
<forfun> adam8157: 将其扩展成绝对路径
<adam8157> forfun: 用sed替换...
<forfun> adam8157: 恩，这也是一种办法，是不是shell本身没有类似的命令之类的？
<adam8157> forfun: 应该没有吧
<forfun> adam8157: 恩，好的，多谢了
<adam8157> roylez_: 都秋天了, 结果我刚刚买了双凉鞋
<roylez_> adam8157: 聪明阿，为明年作准备了
<adam8157> roylez_: no 放办公室穿...
<roylez_> adam8157: 米国的支票都是电脑在读了，nnnd...
<adam8157> roylez_: 中国也是哦 out
<tenzu> adam8157: 买个41cm的,循环使用,比凉鞋便宜
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥41cm?
<imtxc> 连接ssh用ssh -N -f -T -D 127.0.0.1:8580 username@servername   那断开它呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: kill
<adam8157> roylez_: 银行有个专门读支票的电脑 对比印鉴 out
<tenzu> adam8157: sanitary
<tenzu> ...
<imtxc>  kill ssh ：bash: kill: ssh: arguments must be process or job IDs
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: killall 
<adam8157> imtxc: killall ssh
<tenzu> imtxc: pkill ssh
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 我的脚本都是找出那个ssh 然后断的 
<imtxc> pkill shh  OK  
<adam8157> imtxc: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/tunnel
<adam8157> imtxc: you need this
<imtxc> adam8157: thanks
<DawnFantasy> imtxc, 你可以 ssh 1.2.3.4  sleep 1h
<GNUdog> 困 ...
<DawnFantasy> 到了1小时，就自动断开了
<imtxc> DawnFantasy: 谢谢你。
<GNUdog> DawnFantasy: 咦?糖糖？
<DawnFantasy> 糖糖是 manphiz
<GNUdog> 纳尼。。
<DawnFantasy> ～～
<DawnFantasy> 都不认识我了，哭
<GNUdog> = =
<GNUdog> DawnFantasy: 表哭表哭
<DawnFantasy> :D:D
<namoamitabuddha> 南无阿弥陀佛!
<tenzu> 大富翁里的糖糖?
<tenzu> 我想认识一下孙小美
 * GNUdog <--- 也是很长时间木有上过 IRC 了
<tenzu> GNUdog: 这几天都看到你出现
<GNUdog> tenzu: 我说之前
 * Cherrot 出现咯出现咯
<GNUdog> 中间至少有2-3年
<DawnFantasy> gnudog, 差不多
<GNUdog> DawnFantasy: 嗯啊
 * DawnFantasy  基本丧失了linux操作技能了。。。
<tenzu> GNUdog: 忙着生孩子?
<GNUdog> tenzu: 去死
<tenzu> 好吧
<GNUdog> 你当我是色侯
<Yiye> GNUdog: 忙着生孩子+1
<GNUdog> Yiye: 小伙，你欠 T 么
<Yiye> GNUdog: = =。。。
<Cherrot> 怕怕的……
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛，开市升150点，现在是15点，马上变成跌
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 拜神去...
<iWang> hello!
<lsq> 固定ip配置不成
<iWang> 问个问题，怎么设置文本模式下支持中文显示
<tenzu> 主席竟然开始炒股了?
<MeaCulpa_> .
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 你炒么?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 边看A片，边和老美作Case
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 负债理睬
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 负债理财
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 不投资，只负债
<iWang> 看网上面说在i18n文件中加SUPPORTED就可以！好像不行啊
<MeaCulpa_> 对通胀和投资能力悲观，所以尽量负债
<MeaCulpa_> 对冲通胀压力
<tenzu> 好办法
<soiamso>  MeaCulpa 卖空 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 穷人，没办法的办法
<tenzu> 空手套白狼
<nanana-bj-cn> 11
<Cherrot> >time.now
<pocoyo> > time.now
<jimmyxu> > Time.now
<^k^> jimmyxu, 2011-09-26 22:34:31 +0800
<tenzu> 牛哥被无视了
<pocoyo> > Time.now
<tenzu> pocoyo: 老老实实哭去吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 习惯了
<jimmyxu> 话说 shlug.org 挂了？…
<xiaoy> > time.now
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-09-26 22:39:23 +0800
<alvin_rxg> > Time.now
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~/linux$ svn propset svn:ignore -F svn_ignore linux-2.6.30.4/*
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 011-09-26 22:40:26 +0800
<widon> svn: Cannot set 'svn:ignore' on a file ('linux-2.6.30.4/COPYING')
<Cherrot> 为什么单单忽视了pocoyo....
<tenzu> alvin_rxg 也被忽视了
<widon> svn设置项目全局的svn:ignore属性是这样的吗？
<fuhao> 请教个问题.我的ubuntu11.10 文件夹打开后自动退出,这个怎么解决啊？
<imtxc> Time.now
<imtxc> 给我肯定说。
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 我以前人品不好 被小k记住了。
<imtxc> ^k^: 几点了？
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> > Time.now
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 2011-09-26 22:42:53 +0800
<imtxc> ^k^: 你娶媳妇了没。
<^k^> imtxc, 是什么让你觉得我没娶媳妇呢？  ㍮ 
<imtxc> ^k^: 你都没块表。
<pityonline> 谁有 twitter 的 hosts 啊，新一点儿的，我手机一直上不去了
<MeaCulpa_> 边看A片，边和老美作Case, 喝点小酒，舒服
<billlee> 请问 LaTeX 中有没有可以输入大段 raw 内容的方法？类似于 html 的 <pre/>?
<fuhao> 请教个问题.我的ubuntu11.10 文件夹打开后自动退出,这个怎么解决啊？
<SkyHacker> MeaCulpa_: - -!
<fuhao> 请教个问题.我的ubuntu11.10 文件夹打开后自动退出,这个怎么解决啊？
<Jakalala>  > 5-9
<^k^> Jakalala, -4
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: .
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 011-09-26 23:14:07 +0800
<Jakalala>  > Help
<^k^> Jakalala, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<Jakalala> `new
<Jakalala>  > New
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<Jakalala>  > Google
<^k^> Jakalala, uninitialized constant IRC::Google
<AsuraLe> 有人么？
<AsuraLe> 为啥我装skype 说什么包错误？
<yangjia> 什么包错误呀
<yangjia> 具体错误告诉大家
<yangjia> 才能给踢帮助哦
<Jakalala>  > `t 
<Jakalala>  > s = 5+1
<billlee> 请问 LaTeX 中有没有可以输入大段 raw 内容的方法？类似于 html 的 <pre></pre>?
<AsuraLe> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  
<AsuraLe> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  skyped : Depends: python-skype (>= 0.9.28.7) but it is not installable           Recommends: skype but it is not installable E: Broken packages 
<fuhao> 请教个问题.我的ubuntu11.10 文件夹打开后自动退出,这个怎么解决啊？
<^k^> fuhao: .. ..
<fuhao> ？
<Jakalala> ^k^: 你又变成人了？
<ckg> ls
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 011-09-26 23:31:05 +0800
<Jakalala> ^k^: 你又变成人了？
<SkyHacker> +_____________________________+
<xiaobot> 一般晚上这里都没人聊天了
<SkyHacker> 高手不都是夜深才出没的吗？呵呵
<xiaobot> 大家睡觉、
 * dumb1224 is sleep-walking....
<ofan> 米人？
<flh> 总算设定cygwin crontab
<flh> hi 还有人啊？
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 都睡觉了
<xi4oyin> a
<flh> 大家好，还有人在不在线？
<flh> hk
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍙ 
<flh> 有方块显示啊？
<flh> wishstudio: 晚上好
<wishstudio> flh: 好
<flh> 我在用cygwin试试
<kac> 晚上好！！
<flh> kac: 好，
<flh> kac: 好，这么晚上来有事？
<flh> wish@2001:da8:8001:604:4a5d:60ff:fea1:1f1b  看不懂？
<kac> 没有，第一次用IRC
<flh> kac: 比我落后一点点
<flh> 这个聊天室是不错的，你用什么工具？
<kac> 所以，上来看看，呵呵，对啊！！
<kac> 直接上网的
<flh> 想问一下，windows是贴板，能不能linux一样，中键粘贴？
<flh> 好像ie浏览器上不来，是不是？
<kac> 我也不是特别清楚，我用的是火狐！！
<wishstudio> flh: ipv6 的地址
<kac> 这个试一下就知道！！
<flh> wishstudio: 你用了ip6?   我还是ip4
<flh> xp啊，不支持吧？
<Iansun> 都睡了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆在家真好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以入肉么，当然很好
<gebjgd> 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个人不习惯了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<fivesheep> 手的操作能力生疏了？
<Pwnna> ......
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不如你手巧
<alvin_rxg> 心灵又手巧
<jiero> 以前都不知道音像原来能达到那么高的音量。。。
<jiero> 吵死了。。。比吸尘器的声音大好多。。。
<ofan> 有人米？？？
<jiero> hi
<jiero> 没睡觉的和睡觉呱唧的都好。
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍝ 
<jiero> 批 ^k^ 都不认识表的。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还没睡
<jiero> ofan:  无人啊
<jiero> ofan: e16太复杂了，功能默认太多了。
<jiero> ofan:  我要最简单的窗口管理。。。
<jiero> ofan:  所有的都太复杂。。。
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 早
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 为什么雨点，但降雪？  ㍝ 
<alvin_rxg> 为什么没有 beep 信息呢……
<alvin_rxg> sakura has bug..
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> roxterm ok
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  sakura 是日本的东西吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 名号而已。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么项目用
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 就一个 term 呀。
<alvin_rxg> sakura 项目啥时候转移到 launchpad 了……
<alvin_rxg> https://launchpad.net/sakura
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  好多好多都去了 嗒
<alvin_rxg> lauchpad 明明很糟糕……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  inkscape都在。。。
<alvin_rxg> 它那么不直观的……竟然还有那么多项目转移过去
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  zeitgeist 也是。这就让我无法隔离与 lauchpad的关系。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  好吧。页面设计确实垃圾。我承认，导航都没有。
<alvin_rxg> 时间精灵？是哪个德国人发起的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么。。。时间精灵？
<alvin_rxg> zeitgeist
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不知道。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: sauerbraten好吃么？
<alvin_rxg> 没吃过，也不知道是啥
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  sauer 'sour'
<alvin_rxg> sauerbraten => in Essig mit Gewürzen marinierter u. geschmorter Rinderbraten.
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerbraten
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sauerbraten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alvin_rxg> 中文是说 牛排 吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  不要看中文翻译，中国菜有正经英文翻译么。。。
<alvin_rxg> innocence 听了半天了…
<alvin_rxg> 很多有。很多没有
<^k^>  06:13
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  举出个非港式食物有确切翻译的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  peking duck不算。。。
<alvin_rxg> 豆腐…
<alvin_rxg> sichuan wok
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。豆腐不是菜，只是调料
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一部分。
<jiero> 好比说 beef一样。。牛排一样。
<alvin_rxg> 好好的就没了。看过那些菜单，都是先一个大概的名号，然后下边写着有哪些料
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  好吧。听说你也是宅的。所以不问了。
<alvin_rxg> 好久没用 awesome wm 了。有点不是很习惯了。
<alvin_rxg> awesome wm 不知道啥时候把 xrandr 的问题解决了……
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是说宅不宅的问题，这边餐馆都挺贵的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我那个设计用 awesome 其实很好。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  去吃个 也就 30把。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 泡泡的实现就比较麻烦了。不过可以用 dzen 之类的替代
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一周自己做饭的伙食
<alvin_rxg> 5€ 对我来说很多了。
<alvin_rxg> 我每天的伙食，除了午餐，就1€. 学校午餐不咋的，每天都差不多 2.5€
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 平时吃更糟的，攒些钱吃几次好的。
<alvin_rxg> mhh 情况好了再说
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你。。。这里买不到校餐。。。基准就是 $5 起价。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> 所以我说 $30全自己做的材料费。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  泡泡么。重新写个软件？
<alvin_rxg> 德国东西真便宜呢。5€可以吃一星期的晚餐了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 或者不要。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是。。。
<jiero> 我窜了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: dzen 可以满足的。但就是它不是泡泡的形状
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我好象写了，形状最好随意。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我倾向于月牙形状的。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有 qq apk 的源码，能搞个 qq 么……
<alvin_rxg> jiero: get qq.apk => unzip apk file => dex2jar classes.dex => jd jar => the fake source
 * CyrusYzGTt 號外。。 tomcat 有漏洞。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 这算啥。mysql.com的root现在在甩卖，3000美元
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 你問 甲骨文 
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 被人黑了，甲骨文知道啥
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. ..
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 这位宅，你在天朝否？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 廣府人士。。
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，忘了。妖都人
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 果然是妖人啊，这么早就起
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 是 廣府 不是 妖都
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 一个意思，别客气
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 不是一個意思
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.smzdm.com/coupon-new-egg-network-tenth-anniversary-of-the-coupons-free-distribution.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 优惠券：新蛋网十周年优惠券，免费发放
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 不需要
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.smzdm.com/you-hui-quan-jing-dong-shang-cheng-you-hui-quan-hua-dong-di-qu-mian-fei-ling-qu.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 优惠券：京东商城优惠券，华东地区免费领取
<CyrusYzGTt> 不需要
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 妖孽，你难道除了唐僧肉什么都不要吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. .. ee纔是 妖孽。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我不吃 糖增肉
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://cnbeta.com/articles/156424.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [图]MySQL.com被黑 黑客挂牌出售其root权限_MySQL_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 無所謂，，反正我沒有錢買。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-27
<archl> Nokia 确认 其N9 量产，定量生产 9万2千台。。。 而前任N900五周出货量就过了10万。。。 Nokia 难道明白，自己生产的windows mobile不行么。。。
<forfun> 有没有哪种东东可以将一系列txt文件转换为html，然后生成一个index页面，最后统一自动发布的？
<pocoyo> forfun: emacs org-mode 可以。
<archl> xmlto
<forfun> pocoyo: 恩，我知道那个，我想用一种更灵活的方式，好像以前在某些在线阅读源代码的网站见过这种
<archl> forfun: 那些都是有标记的吧。
<roylez> archl: 袋鼠宅
<archl> roylez: 哦。我该改名了
<archl> lol
<roylez> archl: firefox 7又发布了，nnnd
<Evanescence> iset quit
<archl> roylez: 哦。好好好。断了桌面Linux那发行版升级才升级软件的破毛病
<roylez> archl: 好个屁
<archl> roylez: 就是好。
<pocoyo> roylez: 我现在用的3.6内存一点都不多占。4以后的都一直在涨到机器没内存
<archl> pocoyo: 用 firefox 7
<roylez> pocoyo archl 版本号一直在跳，但是挂在那里的6000多个bug没人理
<pocoyo> archl: 试过了 不行。
<archl> pocoyo: 哦。我没那个问题。试过了。
<pocoyo> archl: 你人品不错
<archl>  pocoyo 用的扩展不同吧。
<pocoyo> archl: 没敢启用太多扩展 基本一样
<archl> pocoyo: 好吧。我就是一个。 chatzilla
<archl> pocoyo: 就一个 chatzilla扩展，没理由更高了。占内存200MB左右。10标签+flash
<pocoyo> archl: 我现在3.6的 内存平时也就200M 左右 启动速度也不错 我就先呆着吧。
<archl> pocoyo: 内存那么少吗？
<archl> pocoyo: 我这台内存 512MB
<AsuraLe> archl: 你真舍得，一个浏览器占了一半内存`
<pocoyo> archl: 不少了啊 1.3G的都有。>4 6 7都用过 都是呆个把小时都到900M+ 机器卡得不行。
<archl> AsuraLe: 。。。
<archl> AsuraLe: 内存就是用的。
<AsuraLe> pocoyo: +
<archl> AsuraLe: 另外，难道firefox算内存占用大的浏览器吗？
<pocoyo> AsuraLe: 加蛋啊
<Evanescence> archl: yes
<AsuraLe> archl: 随着时间变长，ff占用的内存会变得非常的大
<archl> Evanescence: 什么占用小？
<AsuraLe> archl: chrom,opera，都比他小
<Evanescence> archl: uzbl, jumanji, elinks, luakit
<archl> AsuraLe: 。。。你说反了吧。。。
<Evanescence> archl: yes, chromium is small than firefox
<archl> AsuraLe: chromium内存占用超过 20%
<Evanescence> archl: except you open tabs then 15 on chrome, 
<AsuraLe> archl: 你FF内存占用都超过你50%了
<Evanescence> archl: then -> more then
<Evanescence> 我开了chromium才加上其他开的所有才8%
<archl> Evanescence: 可能吧。我就比过几次。一个 47*mb 一个38*mb
<Evanescence> 开了flash视频一下子有88%
<AsuraLe> 我现在所有的内存占用还不到400M
<archl> 哦。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 最高200M的人路过。。。。
<Evanescence> 平时
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你不开桌面效果的，不跟你比
<archl> AsuraLe: 我也不开。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我们纯文字的好啊。。。
<archl> AsuraLe: 桌面效果无用。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 纯文字用w3m
<archl> AsuraLe: 都看不到桌面要什么桌面效果。。。
<AsuraLe> archl: 透明效果，查资料的时候用
<archl> Evanescence: 都没要。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我用过w3m,lynx,elinks,link-hack,jumanji,luakit,都是上品啊
<archl> AsuraLe: 以前用过。后来直接随时拖拽了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: w3m是极品啊～后面的没用过～
<archl> AsuraLe: 窗口管理那么简单。除非软件设计太差。
<AsuraLe> archl: 我根本不拖拽，直接把控制台压在浏览器上面
<archl> AsuraLe: 好吧。我很少用控制台
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 好奇怪啊好奇怪，为啥现在的音量控制都没法切换回模拟声音了？ 难道要用OSS才行？
<archl> AsuraLe: 纯图形界面流+鼠标流
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> tenzu: 你说是不是有人专门ps掉中指指甲的？ http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/7cfbb833fb530b7f390a/2000
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不懂，我的mpd上其他的都不行，除了alsa
<Evanescence> roylez: 蛛蛛
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那你的声卡输出是数字还是模拟？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不知道，怎么分？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 从听来说，数字的声音相对小，但是音质好一些～～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 完全分不出，我们的笔记本应该算是数字的吧
<Evanescence> 声音是挺小的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你控制音量PCM关了是不是就没声音了？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不是，还是有声音
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你PCM选项能调整声音大小么？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不能
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 模拟输出
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这样啊，pcm是干吗的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: PCM是控制数字音频的增量的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 原来如此，怪不得我设置mpd为pcm就是后报错
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你的笔记本声卡不支持数字模式
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 所以你用其他的就需要切成模拟输出
<pityonline> 我的 android 更新不了 su 二进制文件了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 好多软件的数字音频工作都不对
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 明白了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 小子很厉害啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我前端时间不是声卡没声音么。。。。。。。专门把这一块的全给看了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 最后发现我PCM调到最小就没声音了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: alsa让我的声卡做数字输出，我现在得让他切回去
<Oooops> 擦，停电了。
<Oooops> roylez: 乐
<Oooops> lainme: 妹朵
<roylez> Oooops: 歪尾巴蝌蚪
<Oooops> 破马
<Oooops> 疼猪
<tenzu> 我的win7又挂了
<Oooops> 这说法，太奇怪了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<tenzu> Oooops: 你是神的分身么?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 迴歸 linux吧，，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 有这个打算
<Oooops> tenzu: 你不是mbp?
<Oooops> 来电了。
<tenzu> Oooops: 台式机啊,谢特,上周刚装好的
<Oooops> tenzu: 啥叫分身。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我都準備將 win7 正版給刪除了。。騰出 空間給linux..
<Oooops> 你还这么多机器。
<tenzu> 完了,windows不能自动修复
<Oooops> bs你们，还折腾win7
<tenzu> 早上蓝屏一下就彻底悲剧
<Oooops> 昨天在步行街，看到蓝屏了
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 我這是 新筆電 。。強制綁定銷售的，，不過話說，字體我都拿下了
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾已開機3天了，
<CyrusYzGTt> 10:10:35 up 4 days,  3:29,  7 users,  load average: 0.62, 0.55, 0.50
<CyrusYzGTt> 我記得昨天看是 三天的。。
<Oooops> 可以退掉系统的
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 天朝貌似不給的，，
<Oooops> 记得只dell不肯退
<Oooops> hp都可以，有人退过
<CyrusYzGTt> ..悲摧，，算了，，我還是保留。。當字體庫，，
<Oooops> 字体支持unicode全集？
<Oooops> 你打出一个招财进宝给我看看
<Oooops> 或者一万也成
<CyrusYzGTt> 我沒有 招财进宝 這個字體。。四個字的很少。。幾乎沒有
<Oooops> 那留着屁用。还被当成你盗版的证据。
<CyrusYzGTt> 無所謂，，我是從 綁定正版的win7拿下的。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我上次买送到之后，启动看看，它提示：可以退回操作系统，联系制造商。
<Oooops> 其他系统里面使用，罚死你。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..可是，，我已經買了 超過 6個月了。。 還差幾天就7個月
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 只要接受了，你就可以开始使用windows了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我的电脑连一次都没有，直接格式化了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 🂓🂒🂑🂐🂏🂎🂍🂌🂋🂊🂉🂈🂇🂆🂅🂄
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 什么玩意？
<archl> 麻将牌。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 骨牌字體
<Oooops> 我已經買了 超過 6個月了。。
<Oooops> 记得了。css强制字体后，估计不使用fontconfig自动选择字体了。
<Oooops> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈
<Oooops> 额，这些又可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 都能顯示
<CyrusYzGTt> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈
<Oooops> 就招财进宝没了。那自定义区的那些。 nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的麻將字體不見了。。剩下骨牌字體了。。
<Oooops> 麻將的一万那些，就是自定义区的
<Oooops> 不同字体，就改了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只要是用 linux  gnu的 CJK-ABCD字體，，暫時還沒有E的
<Oooops>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉  ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<Oooops>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇ ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 你發的我都能看，，這還是 ee曾經給我發過的
<adam8157> Oooops: 干啥
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 有点错位了
<Oooops> 乖
<CyrusYzGTt> ₠₡₢₣₤₥₦₧₨₩₪₫€₭₮₯₰₱₲₳₴₵₶₷₸₹
<Oooops> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻
<ScarletWolf> ^_<
<CyrusYzGTt> ␀␁␂␃␄␅␆␇␈␉␊␋␌␍␎␏␐␑␒␓␔␕␖␗␘␙␚␛␜␝␞␟␠␡␢␣␤␥␦
<CyrusYzGTt> 找到麻將了，，
<Oooops> ⨃
<CyrusYzGTt> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪
<Iansun> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cnfczn> 11.10是gnome3么?
<CyrusYzGTt> ☯
<Iansun> 這都什麽啊
<cnfczn> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ♲♳♴♵♶♷♸♹♺♻♼♽♾♿⚀⚁⚂⚃⚄⚅⚆⚇⚈⚉⚊⚋⚌⚍⚎⚏
<cnfczn> 我说话,大家看的见么?
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: ubuntu以后都会是unity了
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 虽然应该会有gnome3版本
<archl> 不。一定还是 Unity
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 不过重心显然在unity上吧
 * gfrog says morning
<archl> GNOME3的版本叫做 Gbuntu
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 用gnome3不如等Fedora 16
<archl> Gubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 南非那個 有米的 撐不住，，
 * gfrog KDE党表示gnome/unity闹腾成啥样都没影响了，lol
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 蛤蟆
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 。。。
 * archl 表示kde党怎么闹，我都看不到。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ gnome的用戶表示理解
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: GNU养的蛤蟆
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 10:10:35 up 4 days,  3:29,  7 users,  load average: 0.62, 0.55, 0.50
<ScarletWolf> Kfrog: 用KDE的蛤蟆
<CyrusYzGTt> 已經開機4天了
<Kfrog> ScarletWolf: bingo
<archl> 每天都出货10多个苹果用的耳机。。。
<yunfan> ScarletWolf: wolf是狗的亲戚么 额
 * ScarletWolf 不明白国内为什么苹果手机那么火，都成了流行品了
<ScarletWolf> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 嘿嘿
<ScarletWolf> yunfan: 可以肯定狼和狗是一个祖先
<cnfczn> unity是什么桌面环境啊..
<archl> cnfczn: 就是unity啊。
<Oooops> cnfczn: 分清de和wm
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 一试便知
<Kfrog> ScarletWolf: 国内跟风严重
<cnfczn> 哦!!
<Oooops> 狼和屎壳郎也是一个祖先。
<ScarletWolf> Kfrog: 是啊，感觉到了。
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 喂。。。
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 装个11.04不就知道了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何用普通用户获得root权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346616 我想用普通用户就获得root权限，而不是每次在涉及权限问题时都要一次一次的输入账户密码。 应该修改哪些文件？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 curay — 2011-09-27 10:40 
<Oooops> 生物都是一个祖先，单细胞。
<cnfczn> unity只是wm么..刚想找找百科,,没找到.只有一个有关gnome3和unity的新闻..
 * Kfrog KDE党开始征召党员~~ 不要再纠结于那个不给力的GNOME3啦，lol
<yunfan> ScarletWolf: so 你地nick
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 找wiki，别用百度百科
<archl> Kfrog:  KDE设计理念不行。
<Oooops> scarlet 读音也像。 “屎壳郎”
<cnfczn> 嗯嗯,,谢谢..
<Oooops> 可怜的 ScarletWolf
<archl> Kfrog: gnome的也差劲，我的才是未来
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 。。。。
<Kfrog> archl: 咩理念？
<Oooops> :D
<cnfczn> 感觉墙的严重,,wikipedia慢的要死
<adam8157> Kfrog: 你这就变kde党了?
<Kfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 你不觉得Scarlet这个词很酷么。。。
<archl> Kfrog: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<Oooops> 不知道啥酷。只会读谐音。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 狼。。。就是狼而已。
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 好吧，如果不是因为昵称被占用，我也不会用这个。。。
<Oooops> 你可以改成 wowowolf嘛
<adam8157> 取"scarlet woman"的意思
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 这个。。。有什么特殊含义么？
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 原来叫SnowWolf
<Oooops> 月经狼
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: scarlet woman 的意思是 淫妇....
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。。
<Kfrog> archl: 这是咩玩意？ 键盘党表示鼠标动作做的再花哨俺也不会用的。。 lol
<Oooops> adam8157: ..
<roylez> adam8157: ghost rider http://i.imgur.com/xAIox.jpg
<archl> Kfrog: 键盘/鼠标/触摸任意一个都能操作。
<yunfan> adam8157: 那他这个nick就是淫荡的狼？
<yunfan> adam8157: 简称 色狼
<ScarletWolf> yunfan: 喂。。。。
 * Kfrog 键盘党是不是该去用awesome
<Oooops> 可怜的 ScarletWolf
<archl> Kfrog: 任意一个纯 键盘控/ 鼠标控/ 触摸控都可以
<cnfczn> 刚看新闻里说,用unity主要是因为全局菜单的原因..这个功能真的很必要么?
<Oooops> cnfczn: unity是给小屏幕设备用的
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<archl> Oooops: 为啥呢。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，又不理我
<cnfczn> 哦?
<Oooops> 想着节约空间嘛。
<Kfrog> archl: 对UI完全不理解的人儿飘过
<Oooops> 方便的，其实还是双面板
<archl> Kfrog: 。。。你。。。
<archl> Kfrog: 靠。。。大家都这么说就好像我成了专业人员一样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf
<Kfrog> cnfczn: unity在netbook上表现很不错，节省空间，速度也快
<archl> Kfrog: 我真该转专业。。。
<Oooops> 对ui没主见的，都去用kde了。
<cnfczn> 不过全局菜单似乎有一个问题,,如果我想点击非激活状态的某个窗口的菜单,闲激活那个窗体,然后才能使用
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/YxTKT.jpg
<Kfrog> archl: 俺真的不理解，为咩UI搞出那一堆堆新概念，真的方便用户了嘛。。。
<AsuraLe> 谁知道麦克风没有输入怎么解决？
<archl> Kfrog: 老到死也用老套的。。。
<hulu123> cnfczn: 全局菜单是模仿 osx
<cnfczn> 哈...谢谢大家的帮助..
<Oooops> 这里的kde党，历来被压制的。就你一个独苗，还敢出头。 Kfrog
<cnfczn> 感觉跟浏览器一样,,,都极力的扩大可是区域..
<Kfrog> cnfczn: 嗯哼，是有这个问题，不过加上鼠标悬停激活就ok了。
<hulu123> 不过 linux 应用设计有所不同
<adam8157> roylez: 在和boss说事情
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<hulu123> windows macosx 都式集中式设计
<archl> linux 本来该是通用操作系统，但是众多蔑视桌面的。。。
<Kfrog> archl: 也不是我抵制老套的呀，我自己折腾的openbox使用效率就是没gnome2的UI高，没招啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 波士，杀了可以升级的吧
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: CyrusYzGTt 其实我是想要这种效果： http://konachan.com/post/show/67488/fate-stay_night-sword-unlimited_blade_works-weapon
<adam8157> roylez: 0_0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: fate/stay night sword unlimited blade works weapon - Konachan: Anime Wallpapers
<Kfrog> archl: gnome3之后，连个任务栏都没有，alt+tab成了我最经常按的键。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/SIISp
<^k^> ⇪ ti: One Day... - Imgur 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 。。你給的地址，，在我這是 konachan.com 127.0.0.1的
<Kfrog> Oooops: 我要奋起斗争~~~
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么。。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 被墙了？
<AsuraLe> Kfrog: 用win
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/1XUPL.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 這個網站有 木馬的
<archl> Kfrog: 用alt+space 叫唤 kupfer/synapse
<hulu123> Kfrog: 侧边栏
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。。。没发现啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 是我的 hosts牆。。我自己設定的
<Oooops> archl: 整天说这，搜索软件都是废物
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 没发现过木马
<cnfczn>  http://konachan.com/post/show/67488/fate-stay_night-sword-unlimited_blade_works-weapon 这背景看着有点荒凉..
<^k^> ⇪ ti: fate/stay night sword unlimited blade works weapon - Konachan: Anime Wallpapers
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你用這個網站，要 noscript...和禁用 java..
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 评论亮了
<archl> Oooops: 数据库都是废物。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，我解封看看。。
<cnfczn> 大家用的是什么irc客户端啊..
<archl> Oooops: 所有数据都不用收集了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ smailwolf
<hulu123> cnfczn: web irc
<cnfczn> hulu123: 哦!?地址是什么啊
<archl> cnfczn: 少问“都” ，大多人不一样。
<hulu123> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/wuIqa.jpg
<^k^> ⇪ ti: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<archl> cnfczn: 我是 chatzilla + opera
<Kfrog> archl: hulu123 慢！
<cnfczn> archl: 呵呵...
<Oooops> archl: 。你这是脑残的想法
<archl> Oooops: 你从你的意思里延伸出来的。
<cnfczn> 我承认,我脑残了..
<hulu123> Kfrog: 将来都云计算了
<Oooops> 没逻辑。
<cnfczn> 主要是刚才看到有人发了个图片,,特别新奇,,所以才想问问的.
<Oooops> 头次看到 chatzilla + opera
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/spHFo.jpg
<cnfczn> 就是那个小太极的图标
<archl> Oooops: 那你就是神？
<Oooops> oops
<archl> O
<archl> Oooops: 我竟然猜中了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼，，我已經解除對這個網站的封印了。。
<archl> Oooops: 你这家伙。
<Kfrog> hulu123: 净是扯淡的概念，办公系统云个看看？ 还不叫boss骂死
<hulu123> 要说界面 linux mint 就不错
<archl> Kfrog: 云可以啊。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: google倒是没提示这网站有木马
<archl> Kfrog: 公司内部云。
<hulu123> Kfrog: 办公云最简单
<Oooops> archl: 那k派不懂云的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ google現在不可信了，，
<Kfrog> archl: 对任何网络都表示深度的担心。
<archl> Kfrog: 。。。直接抛弃网络算了。
<archl> Kfrog: 没网络，全 USB闪存拷贝
<Kfrog> Oooops: 你得到他了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我在win下，用avast，也没发现报木马之类
<CyrusYzGTt> ☯
<hulu123> 办公其实是最简单的
<hulu123> office+gmail
<archl> Oooops: 恩。
<Kfrog> archl: hulu123 怎么又说到云上了，说UI，UI啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你用 正版的 卡巴斯基看看
<Oooops> archl: 那k派不懂UI的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ☯
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱。avast不错了。
<archl> Kfrog: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯☯v
<cnfczn> 呵呵,,,webchat.freenode.net不太会用..
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你假期还用 3G 么？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 卡巴死机可用不了，太卡。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，
<Kfrog> Oooops: 拎网卡过去真人PK你。。。
<Oooops> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 恁要借我么 0_0 好人
<Oooops> 开档狗
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 终端是有，嗯，卡的资费的话，你出了就好 lol
<GNUdog|work> Oooops, ee，来 momo
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 那当然啊
<hulu123> ubuntu 的界面一般
<Oooops> ䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬䷬
<hulu123> 当然是以创新为主
<cnfczn> irc 可以同时进入多个channel!!
 * archl 抱抱 adam8157 以示亲昵
<archl> cnfczn: 我曾经跨越10个channel
<Oooops> cnfczn: 来用opera。irc就不用烦恼了。
<adam8157> archl: ...ä½ ...
<cnfczn> 我试试..
<Oooops> adam8157: 罗杰本来不是人。别惊讶
<Oooops> 跨越10个channel
<hulu123> opera 有点特殊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oooops
<cnfczn> 呵呵,,需要opera..还是不试了..
<Oooops> 乐乐整天欺负破马
<archl> Oooops: 该死的#inkscape不让我改nick
<Oooops> archl: 。。你挂那么多干嘛呢
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓从嘴里揍出来了
<moriramar> roylez, 我十分喜歡這個圖示。
<archl> O
<Oooops> roylez: 你自己都会yy
<archl> Oooops: 用啥软件挂啥 IRC 频道。。。
<archl> Oooops: 这不很正常吗。。。
<Oooops> 不正常
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<archl> Oooops: 。。。理由。。。
<cnfczn> 又没有积分什么的,,挂着有什么用啊
<Oooops> 你没那么多脑子去处理10个room
<yangjia> oracle中recover database后面不加参数的话，是执行什么样的操作呢
<moriramar> Oooops, 這個染色方式，ee？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 几G来着?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 6G
<hulu123> 这里有谁用 linux mint
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 超出呢?
<leaveboy> 没用那玩意
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 超过6G就封了
<GNUdog|work> 如果没有的话，就应该巨贵了
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你这卡是充一次用一次啊?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 按月充的啊
<dungeon_archl> 好了。。。
<cnfczn> 改昵称,是不是登录帐号都变了..
<hamo> hulu123:  用过一段时间..
<hamo> hulu123: 不过现在不用了...
<hulu123> hamo: 为什么不用？
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 这个服务器可以组合的。
 * adam8157 今天公司登录freenode无障碍了? 这么多人进来
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 你何必惊讶。
<hamo> hulu123: 当时用的也是mint那个基于debian testing 的rolling, 后来直接debian了...
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 我说我们公司的...
<moriramar> adam8157, 你們公司這麼噁心？
<adam8157> moriramar: 前几天freenode限制单IP连接数
<adam8157> moriramar: 一个出口IP肯定悲剧啊
<moriramar> ……
<hamo> adam8157: 其实我今天也遇到了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 限制多少？
<adam8157> hamo: 把你踢下去试试 看看还能不能上来 cc GNUdog|work 
<hamo> adam8157: 挤了半天才挤进来...
<cnfczn> 用erc吧..
<hamo> -_-''
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你找死？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 欺负没op的 别误会 哦米托佛
<Oooops> 可怜的阿蛋，老被人欺负
<hamo> Oooops: 他还可怜？拿着op...
<Oooops> 难道是附近容易被人肉体攻击？
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 你要发飙？
<dungeon_archl> Oooops: adam8157 随意给人 op的说。双重属性的。
<adam8157> hamo: 哇哈哈
<dungeon_archl> http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/09/cordia-tab-project-device-manufacturer-meego/  找开放源代码的中国平板制造商，找到一个。
<Oooops> 嗯。乱发帽子的。要清除出队列
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Cordia Tab Project Needs a Device Manufacturer - MeeGo
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 先下手为强
<dungeon_archl> 这个制造商制作了 Dreambook W7 tablet
<hulu123> hamo: rolling 好用么？
<dungeon_archl> 结果被骗了。。。
<dungeon_archl> 谁有关系的？
<hamo> hulu123: rolling是我的最爱..不过mint的做的并不好..不如直接用testing...
<cnfczn> 突然安静了...是我断线了么..
<Oooops> tenzu: 会cocoa了不。抱这一个mbp，浪费的家伙。
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 你刚才退出了
<cnfczn> dungeon_archl: 我一直都在啊..
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 写着。
<hamo> hulu123: 虽然testing不完全是个rolling...
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 好吧。你加入时我没看。
<Oooops> 老有人喜欢天天滚。为什么呢
<cnfczn> dungeon_archl: 大约5分钟以前退出过一次,,不过马上就进来了..能发下信息么.
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 去玩sid吧。
<hulu123> hamo: testing 和 stable 都是 rolling?
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 已经是sid了...不过用户体验并不好啊...
<dungeon_archl> hulu123: sid在debian看来是unstable，在软件作者看来就是稳定版
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 区别没有把。
<hamo> hulu123: stable不是..testing只能说是不完全的rolling
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 桌面预设不一样而已。
<hulu123> hamo: stable 不是 rolling?
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 你说mint和debian testing?
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 恩。
<hamo> hulu123: 确实不是...
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 还是有点区别的...
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 核心没啥区别
<hulu123> 我以前用 debian stable
<hulu123> 非常不错
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 恩...毕竟是基于testing的..不过操作系统不是只用核心的..用户能接触到的，大部分还是桌面这块...
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 除非认准了GNOME2 :D
<cnfczn> google总是被屏蔽,真烦人啊..
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 你装个其他桌面就差不多了
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 其实我还真喜欢Gnome3....有同好么？
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 设计上有问题，移动距离和提示都与理想的效果有偏差。
<adam8157> 谁摘我帽子的...
<dungeon_archl> 我饿了。。。
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: Ooops
<cnfczn> google的logo又换了..
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 我不知道
<cnfczn> 好像是google生日 
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 每天都换。。。
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 而且是每个地区都换的不一样。
<hulu123> gnome3 有什么特别么？
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 反正随意画个logo也不用几分钟，创造没啥不好的。
<dungeon_archl> hulu123: 和其他的都不一样
<cnfczn> 嗯,刚才还是标准的logo,,刚换的..www.google.com.hk
<cnfczn> 昨天好像是鲁迅的logo
<hulu123> dungeon_archl: gnome3 的经典模式和 gnome2 一样
<Oooops> hulu123: 不一样的。底层处理都不同
<Oooops> 丑陋的g3 unity
<hulu123> Oooops: 用户还是看界面
<hulu123> Oooops: 底层不同能带来什么好处？
<dungeon_archl> hulu123: 用户看界面，但是界面的效果反而最好做。
<cnfczn> unity是ubuntu做的吧,,不属于gnome管吧.
<Oooops> 那蛮多compiz特效都没了。界面体现也不同
<dungeon_archl> hulu123: 首先是设计实用性，才是随意做节目，画画好的人到处都是。
<hulu123> fedora在用 gnome3
<cnfczn> 我还是喜欢简洁的界面,arch好像也有gnome3了
<Oooops> 还搞一个蛋疼的dconf
<hulu123> dungeon_archl: 感觉没什么不同
<dungeon_archl>  hulu123 提示，切换，这些不同了。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • [求助] 如何将deadbeef设置成ubuntu的默认音乐播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346619 如题，我希望deadbeef在播放的时候，能在桌面右上角提示当前播放的歌曲，谢谢阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbily1988 — 2011-09-27 11:21 
<hulu123> dungeon_archl: 大同小异
<cnfczn> ......
<hamo> cnfczn: arch好像已经很久都是默认gnome3了..他家把gnome2都从仓库移除了...
<cnfczn> hamo: 真的么,,呵呵,,好厉害啊..
<dungeon_archl> hulu123: 不觉得
<hulu123> gnome3 的主题好像不多
<wml> arch和chakra有什么不同吗
<cnfczn> gnome3感觉界面还是挺好看的..
<hamo> wml: chakra基于arch，但是个纯粹kde的发行
<hulu123> gnome2就比较多
<cnfczn> 对了,,现在一般说的gnome3界面,是指的gnome3-shell么?
<wml> hamo: chakra安装时要设置的东西有没有arch多
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: GNOME-Shell界面其实一般。
<hamo> wml: 这个就不知道了..没装过...
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 终极的是没界面
<cnfczn> dungeon_archl: 感觉很不错了,,看着很舒服啊..
<cnfczn> dungeon_archl: ...
<hulu123> http://i.imgur.com/xosoz.png
<cnfczn> hulu123: 这个是什么de啊?
<cnfczn> 哈哈....我脑残了..没看字..
<GNUdog|work> cnfczn, Gnome 3 应该
<cnfczn> 嗯嗯,感觉也像3,不过好像有点轻飘飘的感觉..看着不够稳重
<dungeon_archl> 都太复杂了，套用 Marko Ahtisaari 的话，现在界面设计还在 汽车刚发明时福特推出方向盘的时候。
<cnfczn> dungeon_archl: 怎么这么说呢
<leaveboy> 还是awesome好点
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 因为我有很多主意没见到应用，而且看到了很多别人的设计，一切都在变革
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: awesome is awesome.
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: ehha
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 写代码很方便,操作快捷
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: awesome用lua?
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 是的
<GNUdog|work> Aqua 最高，Cocoa 满赛
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 魔兽世界的脚本是用lua写的
<hamo> 谁的配置文件是用haskell写的来着？
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: 不会lua。。。
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 看看就会了,基于C
 * dungeon_archl 抱怨，很多人都不知道。。。澳大利亚的区分之后就是市了。。。
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: python还没学会呢
 * dungeon_archl 抱怨，很多人不知道 悉尼就是浮云，20多万人口的城市，都是靠其他城市的外来人口在白天填充一下，偏偏很多人不知道，还我发货都这么麻烦。
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: python看看就差不多了,语法大同小异
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: awesome下,python,我当计算器用
<adam8157> hamo: xmonad
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: 关键是，学那么多语言有意义么。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 光haskell就接近800M, 搞这个要死人
<hamo> adam8157: 你说ghc?没这么大吧？
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 偶尔要用
<Oooops> ScarletWolf: 没意义，你应该直接vala
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 脚本实现还是比较快捷
<AsuraLe> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/biq551-80621   帮我解释下这里面都写了什么呗
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  今天pizza $5.50 连着吃了烧烤多天。。。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 我会不会增重啊。。。180cm 61kg已经多年了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 好高啊，，我才 169cm ..
 * dungeon_archl 可能突破65KG大关
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 女孩？
<dungeon_archl> 好吧。我爸 172 在全院最矮，我180也是。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 是 男孩。。廣府人士
<dungeon_archl> 最矮
<leaveboy> 我都72了
<CyrusYzGTt> 傷心，，
<dungeon_archl> 我当年没注意到自己最矮的说。因为和别人上的初中、高中都不太一样。
<yunfan> dungeon_archl: 悉尼这么少人阿 看来铁岭确实是国际大城市
<dungeon_archl> yunfan: 城市不住几个人
<dungeon_archl> yunfan: 住不起。
<cnfczn> 呵呵...
<cnfczn> 刚看完飞越疯人院,,最后那哥们被额叶切除了.
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 180 61?
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 太消瘦了
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 人干
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 你也好意思说么。。难道你胖？
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 174 70
<dungeon_archl> 恩。
<dungeon_archl> 比我好。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你赘肉也不少了
<dungeon_archl> 两位午饭时间到了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，坐下来就可以看见肚子上的救生圈
<MeaCulpa> 吃完了
<dungeon_archl> 哦。
<dungeon_archl> 我该拿pizza了。。。
<moriramar> 173 60是個什麼情况……
<moriramar> roylez, 中國人平均身高比美國少多少？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: = = 不是吧
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我在想为什么麦克风不工作。。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是我看那好像没什么特别的啊 
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 美国平均第二高。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl, 這麼高？
<moriramar> dungeon_archl, 1米80？
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 第一高荷兰好像，男 191。
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 女 183
<moriramar> dungeon_archl, 不過看那樣得感覺比例不太爽……
<dungeon_archl> moriramar: 我都不如荷兰女的平均高度。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_archl, ……你讓我173的怎麼活。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，吃过没？
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人.  刚吃过
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋炒饭？
<Oooops> 荷兰的不高，会看不到海平面的。 dungeon_archl 你可以淡定。
<adam8157> roylez: 素三鲜
<roylez> adam8157: 配鸡蛋不？
<Oooops> roylez: 你腐败了。整天就知道吃喝。
<adam8157> Oooops: +1
<roylez> Oooops: ...
<roylez> Oooops: 蝌蚪君你怎么能这么说
<dungeon_archl> Oooops:  佩服
<cnfczn`> 怎么查看自己现在都加入了什么频道啊..
<roylez> cnfczn`: /whois
<cnfczn`> roylez: 哦,谢谢啊
<cnfczn`> 我的名字怎么还多了一个`
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn`: cliet/？
<roylez> cnfczn`: /nick cnfczn
<cnfczn> roylez: 哦,谢谢啊,,刚才改了下配置文件,,我再调调..
<dungeon_archl> t
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ml-class又把我firefox搞崩了
 * dungeon_archl 吃个pizza喝半升水。
<dungeon_archl> 吃完
<cnfczn> 终于连上了..
<moriramar> cnfczn, 之前連不上嗎？
<cnfczn> moriramar: 不太稳定,,都是gfw闹的
<moriramar> cnfczn, 最近是不太穩定。
<cnfczn> moriramar: 刚才重启了下路由才连上了,
<cnfczn> 感觉gfw好像针对ip进行了拦截,就出现过,google wiki什么的访问不了,但是国内网站访问正常,重新获取ip地址,就能正常访问了
<adam8157> roylez: kindle 3 涨价了
<roylez> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> roylez: 加个皮套 1000
<cnfczn> adam8157: kindel是哪个公司出的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里看到的
<adam8157> cnfczn: amazon
<adam8157> roylez: taobao
<cnfczn> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 还是114刀没变呢
<moriramar> roylez, Twitter是不是別人不fo你，你@人家人家也看不見？
<adam8157> roylez: taobao 长了
<cnfczn> 额,,也是平板电脑..
<roylez> moriramar: 对
<adam8157> moriramar: mentions
<cnfczn> 平板电脑就真的那么潮么..
<roylez> adam8157: 淘宝这没下限的就不说了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.04LTS版默认安装了ESD吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346633 如题，ubuntu 10.04LTS版默认安装了ESD吗？ 没有安装的话怎么安装？ 如何设置让系统使用ESD播放声音？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linkway — 2011-09-27 12:50 
<cnfczn> 还不如手提电脑好用呢
<roylez> cnfczn: 这个不是平板电脑
<cnfczn> roylez: 那是什么啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/shasta/photos/img_beach-doug-01._V188696048_.jpg  真想要这样的妹子...
<roylez> cnfczn: 电子书
<moriramar> adam8157, mentions 是什麼？
<adam8157> roylez: 结婚有娃的人 闭嘴
<cnfczn> roylez: 额,,这个...
<adam8157> moriramar: 有这一栏啊
<roylez> adam8157: 没压力
<adam8157> roylez: 官方皮套49.99刀啊 坑
<moriramar> 也不知道哪個混蛋非要搞在國慶前發佈TLS1.0破解的。這他媽。
<roylez> adam8157: 皮套无所谓。我的100多人民币
<adam8157> roylez: kindle 4啥时候出啊
<roylez> adam8157: 拿皮套始终不爽，不过kindle真的好薄
<cnfczn> 汉王不是也有个点电纸书么,,这俩那个先出的啊
<roylez> adam8157: kindle fire出了，不过你不会想买的。
<adam8157> roylez: 彩的不要
<roylez> adam8157: kindle fire跑android的
<adam8157> roylez: kindle其实也是linux
<roylez> adam8157: 下一代kindle似乎就是彩的
<roylez> adam8157: kindle fire不是eink
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/advice/8752503/Should-I-wait-for-the-Kindle-4.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Should I wait for the Kindle 4? - Telegraph
<moriramar> adam8157, 不是，我沒明白你的意思。mentions不是我提別人嗎？我是說別人能不能看到我的。
<adam8157> moriramar: 他在mentions里可以看到
<cnfczn> 还是喜欢电脑,,对于这种移动设备没什么感觉..
<moriramar> adam8157, 我明白了。謝謝。
<roylez> adam8157: 我没必要管这个吧。把我的kindle用到烂再去买新的
<adam8157> roylez: 主要是我现在还没有, 要买一个...
<adam8157> cnfczn: 这是电子书, 不是电脑
<cnfczn> adam8157: 就为了看书而专门弄个设备,不是太那啥了..
<adam8157> cnfczn: 这个频道大多数人都有
<adam8157> cnfczn: 电脑上看书没感觉的
<roylez> adam8157: 直接托米国出差的同事捎一个呗
<adam8157> roylez: 那就海外购好了 邮费才50-60
<roylez> adam8157: 我就知道我，cfy和jyf三个人有
<cnfczn> adam8157: 那当我是打酱油的吧,我就没有..
<adam8157> roylez: 我们公司普及率挺高, 还有人买的DXG, 好大...
<maivel> 有kindle3的路过下
<void1> 同路过
<cnfczn> 还是电脑来的实惠,,
<roylez> void1: 哇，您老总是那么有钱
<adam8157> cnfczn: 怎么说呢, 并不是所有人都和你的观点一样, 更何况kindle很流行
<void1> roylez: 还是您有钱
<roylez> cnfczn: 认真想要读技术文档的人，是不能忍受pdf的
<cnfczn> adam8157: - -!是啊,这个..我一直都是那另类的No.1
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ea16c21tw1dlj1i2w0shj.jpg
<moriramar> roylez, 為什麼不能看PDF？
<roylez> moriramar: 费劲
<moriramar> roylez, ？不太明白，雖然之前看英文論文用PDF確實費勁，可看打印版也費勁。
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 用 html ？
<cnfczn> roylez: 那就是说kindle在 操作方面比电脑优越?
<roylez> dungeon_archl: mobi
<roylez> cnfczn: 随便翻页，随便改字体大小，随便记笔记
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 最好还是 hybrid odt 如果能普及的话。
<cnfczn> roylez: 呵呵,
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 错了。是hybrid pdf
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 现在手机上我装 abiword读 odt。。
<hamo> adam8157: 别等了,kindle3吧...
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 你也是红帽的？
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 嗯...
<hamo> dungeon_archl: 我跟蛋蛋是同事...
<hamo> adam8157: ^^
<forfun_> hamo: 蛋蛋？……
<dungeon_archl> hamo: 哦。第三个发现。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 你有了?
<hamo> adam8157: 你不是上次开会见到了么...
<cnfczn> kindle好像不像平常的lcd那么费眼..
<hamo> cnfczn: 主要是没有背光...
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 因为那个是不发光的
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 就和书本基本一样
<dungeon_archl> cnfczn: 所以阴暗的地方你需要手电
<cnfczn> 这样啊..
<forfun_> Scientific Linux的用户多不？
<adam8157> hamo: 你哪里买的
<hamo> adam8157: 淘宝..
<adam8157> hamo: how much 
<hamo> adam8157: 忘了，有段时间了，1000出头吧...
<cnfczn> irc有/clear命令..哇哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 要不, 一会儿去中关村提一台...海外购好麻烦
<hamo> adam8157: 现在中关村还有卖的？这东西现在明显没那么火了...
<adam8157> hamo: 有, 很多淘宝店都说可以中关村自提...
<hamo> adam8157: 我买的这个就是个中关村的店...
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 为了未来不要怕花钱
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 未来?
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: :D
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 一切都是投资
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 思密达
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 思密达。。。我根本不理解这是啥。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 随便说说 呵呵
<adam8157> zer4tul: unix痛恨者手册你翻译过啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 黑莓用习惯了以后我大拇指only
<cnfczn> MeaCulpa: 是指那个球么..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那你要剪大拇指指甲
<cnfczn> 如果有基于卫星的虚拟现实技术,那么咱们现在的应用就都成废柴了.
 * adam8157 求直板全键盘中高分辨率Android手机
<MeaCulpa> cnfczn: 不是球，大拇指控制全qwerty
<leaveboy> defy?
<roylez> adam8157: nokia N9
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新来的perl娃出产品了，可惜乱缩进
<adam8157> roylez: *android*
<leaveboy> 我用defy还可以
<cnfczn> MeaCulpa: 哦,我使的8900,,就是感觉键盘按键比较小.我爹使的是nokia的那个全键盘手机.如果blackberry也是那样的键盘感觉会稍微好点.
<roylez> adam8157: 挺像android啊
<hamo> adam8157: HTC Chacha
<hamo> adam8157: 还是个腾讯定制机...
<leaveboy> 横屏就大了
<adam8157> hamo: chacha可以自己刷不? 讨厌自带的facebook和qq
<adam8157> hamo: 你在用啥
<hamo> adam8157: Defy...
<cnfczn> android的系统感觉比iphone的系统更好,如果能有像nokia那样的硬件厂家支持就好了
<hamo> adam8157: 就看中它的三防了..
<adam8157> hamo: 烂大街
<leaveboy> hamo: 有点坑爹
 * adam8157 还是nokia 1202好
<hamo> adam8157: 我比较好摔手机...必须三防啊..
<leaveboy> adam8157: 诺基亚已经过时了
<adam8157> hamo: 这爱好
<hamo> leaveboy: 你说defy还是chacha?
<cnfczn> adam8157: 你发的信息前边有一个* 这个是什么意思啊
<cnfczn> 有什么区别么
<leaveboy> hamo: 我说你比较坑爹
<adam8157> cnfczn: "/help me"
<hamo> leaveboy: ...
<cnfczn> adam8157: /help me
<leaveboy> hamo: 你用defy给别人推荐别的
<adam8157> cnfczn: 别加别的
<cnfczn> adam8157: 这样的信息,和平常的信息有什么特别含义么
<hamo> leaveboy: defy是全触的，adam要全键盘的...
<leaveboy> hamo: 不是有软键盘吗
<adam8157> cnfczn: 显示不一样呗
<cnfczn> adam8157: 额...原来如北啊
<hamo> leaveboy: 软的和硬的还是有区别的...（好邪恶...)
<adam8157> cnfczn: 五笔用户 鉴定完毕
<cnfczn> adam8157: 呵呵,,搞笑啦,,我是拼音用户 ..
<cnfczn> adam8157: 以前上学的时候,学过五笔.不过那个时候拼音输入法已经使的比较熟了,所以五笔没能坚持下来..
<moriramar> cnfczn, 五筆：此 hx 北 ux   雙拼：此 ci 北 bz   拼音：此 ci 北 bei
<moriramar> cnfczn, 怎麼看也是五笔呀？
<cnfczn> moriramar: 这个是五笔用户,,鉴定完毕..
<moriramar> cnfczn, 我是五筆用戶。你怎麼知道？
<cnfczn> moriramar: 你是输入法控么...怎么连双拼都用啊..
<cnfczn> moriramar: 用五笔的同志,才会记字根啊.
<adam8157> roylez: 主席诱惑我下啊, 是今天去中关村买还是国庆回来再说啊
<moriramar> cnfczn, 陰陽的話 此是 cha 加個什麼吧？北是 bha 吧？
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似明天fire就出来了
<roylez> adam8157: 最好是用自己的信用卡买，让人捎回来
<moriramar> cnfczn, 很早用二筆的，不過因為還是要音碼加上有時候要輸入些廣義漢字就改五笔了。
<adam8157> roylez: 慢哦
<roylez> adam8157: cfy的那个就绑定amazon账户一堆麻烦事
<roylez> adam8157: 不像我的，点一下就信用卡扣钱买书了
<adam8157> roylez: 就是注册有问题呗
<adam8157> roylez: 你买了好多书啊?
<roylez> adam8157: 免费的书不少
<cnfczn> moriramar: 哦,这样啊..其实有时候特别想学五笔..拼音输入法重码率太高了.可又总需要快速输入.刚许五笔速度实在是达不到.
<roylez> adam8157: 不免费的就一本
<adam8157> roylez: 9.9$?
<roylez> adam8157: en
<cnfczn> roylez: 为什么称呼你主席呢?
<adam8157> cnfczn: 他是金四胖 :)
<cnfczn> adam8157: !
<adam8157> roylez: 你让同事带回来的啊?
<cnfczn> roylez: 主席好..
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> cnfczn: .
<cnfczn> 我就在amazon上买过书..
<adam8157> cnfczn: 国外amazon
<leaveboy> 那我也来练脸五笔
<leaveboy> 哈哈
<maonx> tenzu: 进进出出
<cnfczn> leaveboy: ...
<leaveboy> 进进出出
<leaveboy> cnfczn: ?
<leaveboy> 进进出出
<leaveboy> ffbb
<Iansun> ffbb
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 没什么...呵呵..
<leaveboy> 你学我?
<tenzu> maonx: 我的win7又崩了
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 你是要说那个脸吗
<maonx> tenzu: 。。。。 以前你发过我的版本？
<tenzu> maonx: 啥?
<leaveboy> 那是拼音
<maonx> tenzu: 以前不是你有发过我win7的 iso
<maonx> maonx: 我这几天用win7 感觉还好 
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你是 盜版分佈者。。
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 额?什么脸啊?
<tenzu> maonx: 没有
<leaveboy>  那我也来练脸五笔 中的"脸"
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的学校的正版
<Iansun> 学啥。
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 额?我没说脸啊..
<maonx> tenzu: 正版更要crash 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 在天朝的是盜版
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 眯眯
 * mayli 午饭中
<maonx> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。问题是他不是
<cnfczn> leaveboy: - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<leaveboy> cnfczn: hoho
<leaveboy> win8什么时候出来
<tenzu> 悲剧死了,刚装不到一周又挂
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 输入法啊,,对了,,说起这个,,我现在用的ibus..在emacs里激活ibus的情况下,,按shift没有办法输入字母,只能关闭ibus-pinyin.才能按shif输入字幕.
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 我没用emacs
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 我是vimer
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 额,,这样啊.好像ibus激活的情况下,没有办法用shift
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 什么挂了？arch？
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 输入法正常
<maonx> tenzu: 回你老话，你没拜ee
 * ofan good morning
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 我都是输入回车就OK了
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥子挂了?
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 可以
<leaveboy> 你好nihao 
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 哦?我这里就不成了..倒不是什么大问题...
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 再次验证可以
<ofan> anyone using openshift?
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 对了,ibus有办法禁用候选词自动排序么.一直没找到有关这个的设置..他总自动排序候选词
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 是不是你没设置
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<ofan> is there any redhat staff?
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你在问红帽员工要支持吗
<ofan> dungeon_archl: yeah,i have some questions
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 自动候选不错
<dungeon_archl> ofan:  三个在此活跃，猜是谁
<moriramar> cnfczn, 你可以去試試智能雙拼的打法，那個因為只打2碼速度快。另外二筆也不錯，那個只有10個字根，其它都是筆劃。
 * tenzu 的正版win7装了不到一个礼拜就挂了
<ofan> dungeon_archl: you ?
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 5 ge huo yue
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 其他的我不认识
<adam8157> tenzu: 没用过win7 本子上带的直接被我dd了...
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 呵呵,谢谢啊!
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你又忘了我是谁了。。。
<MeaCulpa> RH兄弟真不少
<ofan> i want to know the bandwidth limit of express plan of openshift
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 摸摸
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 有用就好,
<tenzu> adam8157: 我真是蛋疼,早应该装arch,然后用vbox跑个XP
<adam8157> tenzu: 为啥一定要有XP, 你又不在国内...我虚拟机的XP只是用来网银啥的
<leaveboy> tenzu: 你装ubuntu好了
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 嗯..你真想的开啊..
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 那个。。。这个服务的验证码使用什么文字啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> https://openshift.redhat.com/app/user/new/express
<dungeon_archl> 进去看看，告诉我。。。
<dungeon_archl> 拉丁文么。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 总得开ms word写东西,还得用到mathtype这种玩意儿
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 英文啊, 这个captcha系统很多网站在用
<leaveboy> cnfczn: 这与想的开没啥关系把!而且想的开每次都是劝人跳楼时用的
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 才不是英文呢。。。我根本看不懂。。。
<ofan> it's rerecaptcha
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 呵呵............
<adam8157> tenzu: 对我来说 主系统linux代表可以修复, 主系统win代表偶尔重装
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: 就是, 看不懂就刷新下
<leaveboy> adam8157: 两者并不冲突
<MeaCulpa> Captcha又不需要有意义的词汇
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: ...我把前面一行舍弃了，只输入了后面的就可以了。。。
<adam8157> leaveboy: 没说冲突哦
<tenzu> adam8157: 我怀疑这台电脑硬件有点问题,win7连着挂两次了
<leaveboy> adam8157: 不重装的也可以修复
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜神去...生产环境这样不行啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区格式化问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346641 在U下把sda8和sda9格式化成了ext4，在win下这两个分区分别为G盘和H盘，格式化后进入win系统，这两个盘还在，但是无法打开，提示磁盘未格式化。请问怎么样才能使这两个盘在win下不显示出来，求在u下解决的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 todienow — 2011-09 ...
<adam8157> leaveboy: 嗯, 但是总有修复不了的, 而linux对我来说没有修复不了的
<tenzu> adam8157: 我算题要用linux,算完以后写报告得用ms word
<adam8157> tenzu: 真分裂
<leaveboy> adam8157: 这倒是
<MeaCulpa> 啥报告...
<MeaCulpa> OOo嘛
<MeaCulpa> LibreOoo嘛
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 格式容易错乱,搞不好得完全重写.project report,不交没饭吃了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 可怜...
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 用lyx
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 感觉那个不容易出问题
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: dungeon_archl 上周就是win7挂了,赶着写一个reply to reviewer,用的mac写的,蛋疼死了
<ofan> tenzu: 学学latex
<dungeon_archl> tenzu:  libreoffice 出 hybrid pdf也好地说。。。。
<moriramar> ofan, 我看了不少入門網站，就沒明白我應該學TeX還是LaTeX。
<ofan> moriramar: 现在都是latex
<ofan> tex只是指那个编译程序
<moriramar> ofan, 而且那些什麼CTeX/XeTeX都搞亂了。我目前直接安裝了個TeXLive
<ofan> why do we bother,怎么翻译？？
<moriramar> ofan, 那我們還管它做什麼。
<ofan> moriramar: 不是这意思..
<moriramar> ofan, 或者那我們費這個勁做什麼。
<moriramar> ofan, 上下文。
<roylez> ofan: 凭什么要操心
<ofan> moriramar: 恩，我的理解是 为什么我们要费这劲
<moriramar> ofan, 現在的TeX不會還是當年那個拿Pascal寫的那個吧？
<moriramar> ofan, 差不多。
<ofan> roylez: 恩
<ofan> moriramar: ...你是kandu??
<moriramar> ofan, 不是。
<moriramar> ofan, 我就是這個號。
<tenzu> ofan: 懒得学
<ofan> moriramar: 哦
<moriramar> ofan, 怎麼了？
<dungeon_archl> 。。。
<dungeon_archl> 你们讨论吧。。。
<ofan> moriramar: 一说pascal就想起他了
<dungeon_archl> Kandu好久不来了。
<dungeon_archl> 太忙了吧。
<moriramar> ofan, ……MaskRay也會吧？
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你现在有空。
<ofan> moriramar: 不清楚..
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 我现在下午睡觉，然后通宵
<dungeon_archl> ...
<dungeon_archl> ofa
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你那里不需要避开噪音吧。。。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 晚上睡不着
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 话说我连着多天吃肉了，大概会变胖些。
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 我都改正了你也可以
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 要连着吃几个月才有效果
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 哦。。。这样啊。
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 你还是叫jiero吧
<dungeon_archl> ofan: e
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 名字太长浪费屏幕空间
<ofan> ....
<moriramar> ofan, 你可以把字改小嘛……
<Iansun> archlinux 有中文频道不
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦我还没看到你后一句
<ofan> moriramar: 再小就看不清了
<cnfczn> archlinux-cn??
<moriramar> Iansun, #arch-zh?
<ofan> Iansun: oftc上有
<Iansun> oftc 上 咋没搜到呢
<ofan> Iansun: #arch-cn 在oftc上
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 玩游戏吧。
<moriramar> Iansun, 都不是……
<cnfczn> irc也支持文字格式么?在erc里,,,大家发的信息都是同样的..- -!
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 玩尘埃2
<dungeon_jiero> of
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: compscigail.blogspot.com/2011/09/jane-mcgonigal-reality-is-broken.html
<moriramar> cnfczn, 支持顏色
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我讨厌汽车
<cnfczn> moriramar: 怎么设定颜色啊?
<moriramar> cnfczn, 我沒試過不知道。
<moriramar> cnfczn, 我是vim黨的。
<cnfczn> moriramar: 额..那就这样吧..我是emacs党..
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ........
<ofan> vim 党路过..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我小时候有过一个梦想是灭了世界上所有汽车。
<cnfczn> moriramar: 之前啊还看到他们发图片呢,,你那可以发么?
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ...恐怖分子
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 确实我很恐怖哦。
<moriramar> cnfczn, 你在說笑呢吧，IRC發圖片？要麼發短連接，要麼傳文件……
<cnfczn> 之前看到有人发了个小太极的图片..
<ofan> cnfczn: 那是你客户端自动抓取链接
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: quassel irc可以发图片
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 他说的是一个字符。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, ……
<cnfczn> ofan: 哦!?这样哦..
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 那是特殊字符。
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 不是链接
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 比如囧
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 哦?那格式是什么啊.
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 有很多特殊符号。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 我这里显示的就是囧字..
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 这就是一个字符，你看到的那个所谓图片就是同类东西。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 呵呵,,这样啊..谢谢啦..
<dungeon_jiero> ^k^ time
<dungeon_jiero> ...
<Iansun> 哦
<dungeon_jiero> 发傻了。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 刺客信条玩不玩
<^k^> dungeon_jiero, 47。  ㍦ 
 * dungeon_jiero 发现 ^k^ 竟然让我的系统发声了！！！
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你知道吗。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 
<cnfczn> 怎么发声的?
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: '\a'
<ofan> 就是一个BEEP字符
<cnfczn> '\a'
<cnfczn> \a
<ofan> cnfczn: 打不出来的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan cnfczn ^k^ 报时了。。。从我的音箱里。。。
<ofan> 。。。
<cnfczn> ofan: 额..
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: \a \a \a \a \a 
<dungeon_jiero> \a
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你什么终端
<cnfczn> 有效果没?
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  chatzilla
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不懂。
<ofan> cnfczn: dungeon_jiero:  echo -e '\a\a\a\a'
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没玩过。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  dungeon的意思是我在工作，
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 现在没有linux。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 就是beep的声音吧
<cnfczn> echo -e '\a\a\a'
<ofan> 要不然就是客户端特有的
<cnfczn> 还是没有效果,,我试试写个cpp..
<ofan> cnfczn: 终端里输入，在这里发没用
<dungeon_jiero> ^k^ time
<cnfczn> 只是显示了一个空行,,没有声音
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没玩过的说。
<^k^> dungeon_jiero, 42。  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。难道我听错了。。
<cnfczn> cout << "/a" << endl;也没有效果..
<ofan> cnfczn: \a
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  Quassel IRC 你用了么。
<ofan> cnfczn: 你的终端没有设置audio bell
<cnfczn> ofan:额,\a也试了
<leaveboy> \a
<ofan> 所以没声音
<cnfczn> ofan: 我用的gnome-terminal...
<leaveboy> 乎能人
<ofan> 如果开visual bell会看到屏幕闪烁
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: mac能用？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 能不过不是最新版本
<dungeon_jiero> http://quassel-irc.org/downloads
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Downloads | Quassel IRC
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 那里真的有声音么? .(){echo -e '\a';.|.&};. 试试,看看有效果没?
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 没有。
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 搞错了
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 我又叫了 ^k^ 没反应
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 额..
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 基于qt的？
<cnfczn> ^k^: 打的那个是什么字啊..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 看不到吗？
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn:  ㍦  是 14点，一个字符
<^k^> cnfczn, 你告诉我。  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> 为啥。。。cfy 离开时用绿色字啊！！！
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那我应该可以从源码变异
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 你客户端定义的吧
<ofan> 编译
<cnfczn> ^k^: 囧,怎么打出来的啊..
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 厉害啊..跟那个小太极有一拼啊.
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 主要 在绿色在这里是别人加入时显示的颜色。。。cfy的情况正好相反。
<^k^> cnfczn, 你穿什么？  ㍦ 
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我这里显示他离开是红色
<cnfczn> ^k^: 啊?什么穿什么
<cnfczn> 我这里系统消息是紫色,,我自己是暗红色.其他人都是白色..
<cnfczn> 你们看我是什么颜色的啊
<^k^> cnfczn, 阿哈。  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 本地设置颜色
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 恩。他前面离开的是 jarodlau，为橘黄色
<dungeon_jiero> 算了。不说了，耽误
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: HO~...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 有最新版的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 去吧。你运气好。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 基于qt的，全平台很容易
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: web的更好。
<cnfczn> 哇哈哈..web还需要打开网站,,不如客户端方便.
<ofan> web的太丑了
<hamo> adam8157: 出售9成新的kindle 3，在台湾的时候买的，用的不多，基本是全新的，800元出售，限北京 
<cnfczn> erc感觉就够了
<cnfczn> 包邮么?
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里看到的...我准备直接amazon.com海外够了
<hamo> adam8157: 42区...
<adam8157> hamo: 用用信用卡的美元
<adam8157> hamo: 42区是啥
<Biao> 不能购吧？
<ofan> 800。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 一个社交网站...
<ofan> amazon上才100多刀
<cnfczn> adam8157: amazon海外支持国内银行么?
<adam8157> hamo: 呀 你们这个圈子还讨论这些
<ofan> cnfczn: 双币卡就可以
<adam8157> cnfczn: 我有visa
<cnfczn> ofan: 哦,这样啊..
<Biao> amazon.com不支持运送到中国
<cnfczn> adam8157: ...
<ofan> 可以的
<ofan> Ups
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn:  http://www.openbexi.com/ 这类web应用都是下载的，zip包。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: http://openbexi.com/
<ofan> 其实我可以代购  XD
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你。
<hamo> adam8157: amazon海外购的话，你得找转寄公司吧？我记得amazon好像是不能向外面卖kindle的...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  HP 的那个
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 买了吗？
<Biao> 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯  转运大概30-52人民币
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 这么便宜？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么HP的
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 百通是这样的, 一起买不?
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 额,,厉害
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我连信用卡都还没有呢。。。
<ofan> 刚去看amazon,发现现在他们也提供视频服务了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 用我的啊, 要买一起邮过来
<cnfczn> 团购!?
<hamo> adam8157: 这边1000还可以小刀..你要不联系一下？
<leekic> 什么东西？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 不了，刚还了钱，身无分文。。。
<adam8157> hamo: no, 我要正统的新货
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君不蛋定了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 可怜的intern
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 前一段 hp的不是仅 $99 因为他们放弃了 webos么
 * leekic 
<adam8157> roylez: huairen
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 就是性能相当于 ipad2的 hp的平板
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 刚来时，房租是亲戚垫付的，这个月刚还。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 所以卖疯了
<leekic> touch pad 还是kindle?
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我看好asus的平板，带键盘的
<ofan> amazon上kandle 新的$114，used $109
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 键盘随意外设额。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 外设就不方便了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 有包装好的。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 带着不方便
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 作为第三方组件
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。
<dungeon_jiero> ....
 * dungeon_jiero 瞅到了重要新闻。。。
<leaveboy> ?
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 什么新闻啊..
<dungeon_jiero> Meego要和 Limo 融合。。。 所以添加三个厂商支持 NEC 和 Panasonic 和 Samsung
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<cnfczn> nokia要是也用andriod就好了
<dungeon_jiero> 为啥呢。
<dungeon_jiero> maemo比android好。
<roylez> cnfczn: nokia n9多好
<Biao> nokia降价很大最近
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: android的扩展性和推广都比meego好.
<cnfczn> roylez: 不过硬件,感觉nokia是最好的
<leaveboy> 再不降价就四了
<cnfczn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM4MzMwMjEy.html 这个手机感觉就不错.不过好像没有量产
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 三屏折叠概念手机 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 没看到过andorid手机，不知道。
<cnfczn> ^k^: 是用户还是irc机器人啊..怎么..
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 机器人
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 额...这样啊.
<^k^> cnfczn, 我从来没有听说过它。  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 周围除了我的N900就是iPhone系列，要不就是非智能机。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 哭..让我这个用黑莓的情何以堪啊..
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 没见过黑莓。
<cnfczn> http://www.idkul.com/ 刚才的那个手机的官网..
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IDKUL - Interaction designer Kristian Ulrich Larsen
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 我认准了n900就买了，对其他手机一概不知。
<cnfczn> 我看看n900啊..等下哦..
<ofan> n900屏幕多大
<cnfczn> 这种侧滑盖手机,,有点像以前windows mobile的一个手机..
<cnfczn> ^k^ 主要负责干什么啊..
<^k^> cnfczn, 你可以这样提问吗？  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 3.5
<cnfczn> ^k^: 为什么这样提问呢?
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 你和bot较劲啥。
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 你在逗k玩么。。。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: ScarletWolf: 那^k^这是回复我信息,,还是...
<cnfczn> 还总带着14点...
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 现在是14点，它当然说14点。。。
<cnfczn> 过会儿就该15 点了..
<tuuss> n900翻墙. twitter.之类的有没有问题?
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: ....疯了...
<cnfczn> 翻墙还是要看梯子吧...
<leaveboy> tuuss: 我用gtalk机器人一样用
<tuuss> gtalk不用翻墙啊
<cnfczn> ^k^: 几点了?
<leaveboy> tuuss: 机器人上twitter
<tuuss> 另外meego下qq客户端好用吗?
<^k^> cnfczn, 我看起来像一个时钟吗？  ㍦ 
<leaveboy> 你看不到时间
<Iansun> n900 很好用
<cnfczn> ^k^: 我饿了
<leaveboy> ^k^: 我爱你!
<ofan> 啃披萨中
<ofan> leaveboy: 基情
<ScarletWolf> ...
<^k^> cnfczn, 你会怎么吃？  ㍦ 
<tuuss> 我也期待n9
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<leaveboy> 机器人卡其了
<leaveboy> ^k^: 说话
<cnfczn> leaveboy: 呆会机器人疯了...
<Iansun> n950 如何啊
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 估计我要未老先衰了
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac210670/
<tuuss> 不过不知软件丰富不?
<dungeon_jiero> Iansun:  一共300台。
<dungeon_jiero> tuuss: 从debian拿个软件来编译。
<dungeon_jiero> tuuss: 就是debian的衍生版
<Iansun> dungeon_jiero: 这么小。
<^k^> leaveboy, “纬纬”。  ㍦ 
<cnfczn> ^K^回复的信息好像还带一代你不能识别的符号.. 
<Iansun> dungeon_jiero: 这么少，还想弄台呢
<dungeon_jiero> Iansun: Nokia不给。
<tuuss> linux下依赖这么多. 编译没问题吗?
<dungeon_jiero> tuuss: 看你的水平了。
<Iansun> dungeon_jiero: 哎。还是先用着n900了
<tuuss> gentoo下编译经常会有mask
<ScarletWolf> tuuss: unmask呗
<tuuss> 晕. 本人水平不好.
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 是么。。。吃个pizza而已：你多重？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 150斤
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: lol主席也。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你多高？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你吃得比我还少。。。
<cnfczn> tuuss: emerge autounmask 有工具啊..
<leaveboy> 现在肉挺贵的
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 讨厌autounmask，自动把不该unmask都unmask了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我最重的时候达到过 130斤。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 180
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 一样。。。
<tuuss> 如果megoo能满足我翻墙上twitter.有好的五笔输入法.加带有esc键的虚拟键盘.那就完美了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 130 太瘦了
<ofan> 我150都显得瘦
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 无肉无脂肪。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ..
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 呵呵,那就写道 package.unmask里,,也可以.
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我先游戏去了
<leaveboy> 142
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 我也是新手,,非必要不装mask的包..
<tuuss> 可我总觉得会死锁.即使unmask
<cnfczn> http://idkul.com/CPH-bikeshare_Booklet.pdf 看着自行车. 
<ScarletWolf> tuuss: 我倒是遇到过循环依赖的问题
<tuuss> 我165.有比我重的吗?
<leaveboy> tuuss: 比你轻
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 是不是ebuild有问题啊..
<dungeon_jiero> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Linus_pronounces_linux_%28english%29.oga
<dungeon_jiero> Linux的发音
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/jYHzL.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> linus表演的。
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 不，没太大问题。有时去掉一个USE标签就搞定了。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 。。。太恶心了。。。
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 额,之前安装ibus的时候,好像有过这样的问题.USE改变了,最好update world.
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 是啊
<cnfczn>  http://i.imgur.com/jYHzL.jpg 这个图片...是什么动物..
<tuuss> 不知你们多久更新下gentoo
<cnfczn> tuuss: 额,啥时候想起来,就啥时候更新..
<tuuss> 我大概三个月左右更新下
<tuuss> 每次都花很长时间
<tuuss> 还不顺畅
<tuuss> 又有block的
<cnfczn> 额,其实可以注意下观望的更新日志.没啥大问题,,更不更新无所谓.
<tuuss> 现在又装了个archlinux
<tuuss> 更新无痛苦
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/jYHzL.jpg  破马，出来看你的童年照
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<cnfczn> 对了,,archlinux 从什么时候开始火起来的...感觉现在用arch的好像不少啊
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: Ubuntu之后就是arch了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 不爆你猛料你就装死
<dungeon_jiero> 2009年开始兴起
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 因为大多数都是玩家。。。arch是给爱玩的孩子的。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 发。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 额,,,
<cnfczn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAwNzcxMDU2.html 刚才看到的一个,用iphone拨号弹奏加勒比海盗的音乐
<^k^> ⇪ ti: iPhone 4最凶残的一项隐藏功能！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cnfczn> 额?我断线了么..?
<leaveboy> 恩断了
<cnfczn> leaveboy: ...
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jie: 我08年用的arch，结果崩溃了一次，后来再也没碰过
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 不，是09年吧
<leaveboy> 上海地铁十号线两车相撞了，大家保佑吧！
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: dungeon_jiero好像断线了
<roylez> leaveboy: ????? WTF ????
<leaveboy> roylez: 乱码?
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 刚看到。。。
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 额..是不是失踪了,,现在都还没回来.
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: 微博开始热议了
<ofan> leaveboy: 有报道？
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 有关什么的讨论啊?
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: 刚才leaveboy说的那个
<chenshaoju> 只是追尾而已，不严重，追尾前刹车了。
<chenshaoju> reboot
<tuuss> 有伤亡报告吗?
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 哦,,刚才搜了下,,就找到了1号线的撞车新闻
<tuuss> 早上推特上有发吃人消息
<cnfczn> tuuss: 你用什么翻的墙啊?
<tuuss> 大
<tuuss> ssh
<cnfczn> tuuss: 额,,花钱买的么? 
<maonx> 关闭 IRC里面 Nick的进进出出是什么命令来着？
<tuuss> 免费的
<tuuss> 只能看新闻
<tuuss> 看youtube慢得很
<cnfczn> tuuss: 额,哎..
<ofan> maonx: '/ignore'
<cnfczn> ofan: maonx 没发过信息啊..
<maonx> cnfczn:   - -
<cnfczn> 额,,,看到了...颜色都一样的...不好意思
 * ScarletWolf 珍爱生命，远离铁路(包括地铁)。
 * maonx 难道Pidgin下的IRC命令少一点的。。。 竟然说是未知命令
<cnfczn> 额?
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: /say 命令输出的信息,和直接发的信息有区别么?
<ScarletWolf> cnfczn: /say 以后好像才能出现聊天室自己的命令
<maonx> /ignore
<maonx> 竟然没有作用。。。 Xchat感觉也不怎么好看
<cnfczn> ScarletWolf: 刚才 /say 打了个"额"  没看到有什么别的信息提示..
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 推出新版开发者网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346655 为了促进 Linux 软件生态圈的发展，Ubuntu 正式通告发布新版的开发者网站（Ubuntu App Developer site）。通过该网站，开发者可以做到： 获取大量的开发资源及教程。 可以在 Ubuntu Software Center 中发布自已开发的开源及闭源软件，可以免费或收费 ...
<maonx> cnfczn: 现在/say 在打命令可以显示 命令，而不是给IRC发命令
<cnfczn> /date
<cnfczn> maonx: 刚才我打的 /say /date 在你那里看的到么?
<roylez> /kick cnfczn 
<ScarletWolf> /help
<cnfczn> ^k^ 还能自动更新form的心帖子啊
<maonx> cnfczn: 嗯 
<cnfczn> roylez: - -!
<^k^> cnfczn, 那是你最终的答案吗？  ㍧ 
<wml> hello
<cnfczn> 对了,,这个频道谁是管理员啊..
<cnfczn> hello
<^k^> cnfczn, 好  ㍧ 
<ofan> chang: 戴帽子的都是管理员
<cnfczn> ofan: 哪有帽子?
<void1> 管理员都偷偷的把帽子藏起来
<cnfczn> void1: ...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-11-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 23:29:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<cnfczn> roylez: 主席就是管理员么..
<euroford> destine
<euroford> happyaron
 * ofan 我也想要帽子
<tenzu> ofan: 你的nick已经+o了
<cnfczn> ofan: 帽子是指什么啊..
<Oooops> ofan: 你是要标准的帽子，还是不标准的帽子
<cnfczn> 就是前边的"*"么?
<Oooops> cnfczn: 当官戴帽子
<tenzu> Oooops: 神是有帽子的
<Oooops> tenzu: 看是啥nick
<ofan> tenzu: 什么？
<tenzu> Oooops: 你可以随时换nick
<ofan> tenzu: 怎么+o
<cnfczn> Oooops: 额...不太理解帽子只是一个权限上的区别,还是有可视化的区别.
<tenzu> ofan: 看来是我说的太冷
<ScarletWolf> http://news.163.com/11/0927/15/7EVGBLSR0001124J.html#p=7EVGODGF00AN0001
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 上海地铁10号线发生追尾事故_网易新闻中心
<Oooops> cnfczn: 当然可视。你不是看到*
<Oooops> 高级的，是看到颜色变化
<ofan> tenzu: 没有权限
<cnfczn> Oooops: 哦,,*就是帽子啊...我这里看到的都是白色的字,,没有颜色变化.
<tenzu> ofan: 让神给你戴帽子
<ofan> tenzu: 你不能么
<void1> 临时帽子有什么用
<tenzu> ofan: 你要帽子干嘛?
<ofan> tenzu: 帅啊
<cnfczn> 对了,^k^的自动更新论坛新帖的功能,是怎么实现的啊.
<tenzu> ofan: 自己开个频道,你就有帽子了呗
<ofan> ...
<cnfczn> ofan: 你把昵称千变加个*号,不就成啦..哇哈哈
<Oooops> 好傻好天真。
<cnfczn> 我回来了~~
 * leekic 
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，晚上加油去...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: cheer leader?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 地铁都不安全了，只好开车了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 听说死伤10余人
<cnfczn> chrome升到15了..
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 开车，几率其实更大。
<cnfczn> chrome15多了一个类似android的收藏夹导航界面
<void1> 有死的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium-daily build 的ppa没人管了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346661 Dev都16，这还15呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-09-27 16:19 
<ofan> 国人身体好 死不了
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 我去, 开个会回来, 竟然出这事情
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 开车至少是自己控制
<MeaCulpa> 没人死
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 我都被电动车撞过。你不撞别人，别人有意见的，撞你丫的。 
<Oooops> 除开，你平时都是50码以下。
<MeaCulpa> 我被电动车撞过，碎片散落一地
<tenzu> 以后得买好车,开70码
<Oooops> tenzu: 买坦克
<tenzu> Oooops: 你给我买
<Oooops> 我没护照了。。你还有，去俄罗斯。 tenzu
<maonx> tenzu: 现在你是IRSSI么？
<tenzu> Oooops: 没签证
<tenzu> maonx: 是,打死也是irssi
<Oooops> 签就是
<tenzu> Oooops: 碰到个gay签证官怎么办?
<Oooops> 那你就从了嘛
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 色诱
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你去俄罗斯？
<tenzu> Oooops: MeaCulpa 你们两个门儿清
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯好哇，美女多
<maonx> tenzu: 在单位 用Win7 用了Pidgin 郁闷 了 打不了/ignore
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 神怂恿我去买坦克
<MeaCulpa> 我见过披三块手帕出来的
<Oooops> 去了。记得顺便带点美女来。
 * maonx  一屏幕的进过出出啊
<tenzu> maonx: 所以我不爱用那个登录irc
<tenzu> maonx: 虽然irssi里也没关
<maonx> ten
<maonx> tenzu: 我现在是没办法  
<tenzu> maonx: putty, ssh,找个能挂irssi的地方
<maonx> tenzu: 本来窗口就不怎么大 一堆退出现在
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 像 tenzu这样的博士，应该去乌克兰，带10个回来都行。
<MeaCulpa> pidgin有很多针对irc的plugin的
<maonx> tenzu: 找不到，ssh有，找不到可以挂的 我好像还不太会用putty
<tenzu> Oooops: 我给你带两个马来的,三个印度的
<Oooops> 一边去
<ofan> tenzu: 我要新加坡的
<tenzu> ofan: 自己来机场取货
<ofan> tenzu: 包邮吧
<tenzu> ofan: 20个终身免费ssh,不同服务器的,考虑一下
<Oooops> 太重了。邮寄费用高。让 tenzu 先切开，在邮寄。 ofan
<NoIE> 我比较懒，
<NoIE> 请问，如何使用php向sql数据库一五一十的添加数据？
<NoIE> addslashes($_POST["text"]) 好像不能用，添加之后的数据，"被替换成了"\&quot;。
<Oooops> php的文章还少啊。这也问
<Oooops> tenzu: 出来聊天
<BluebirdShao> google-chrome 为什么用了那么多的内存呀？
<NoIE> Oooops: 没搜索到。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 只有vpn
 * gfrog lanuchpad上的chromium-daily最近不更新了，还有其他daily build的ppa嘛？
<Oooops> 继续搜索
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 你可以理解为用空间换时间
<Oooops> roylez: 出来发图
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 另外，内存就是拿来用的，别care太多
<BluebirdShao> gfrog: 问题是我的其他程序没内存用了，- -!
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 关掉浏览器
<BluebirdShao> gfrog: 打开其他程序的时候那个卡呀
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 或者加内存
<NoIE> Oooops: 使用 pepalce 行吗？
<BluebirdShao> gfrog: 2 GB 啦
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 很多么？ 
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 我觉得现在4G内存是起跳数量
<Oooops> NoIE: 不是it。
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 2G内存我只跑系统都卡卡的
<Oooops> BluebirdShao: 换浏览器
<BluebirdShao> gfrog: 最主要一个是不知道是不是两个操作系统的 chrome版本不一样的
<Oooops> 那软件为了快，加载太多
<BluebirdShao> Oooops: firefox 更卡呀，哎
<NoIE> strtr($_POST["text"],"\"","\\\"")
<forfun_> 有没有人尝试混用centos和fedora的源？
<gfrog> BluebirdShao: 换IE？
<Oooops> opera嘛。 BluebirdShao
<Oooops> 赶紧换了
<gfrog> forfun_: 你这是啥想法。。。 会死的很惨的。
<BluebirdShao> gfrog: nb
 * gfrog lanuchpad上的chromium-daily最近不更新了，还有其他daily build的ppa嘛？
<BluebirdShao> Oooops: take a try.
<forfun_> gfrog: 很多软件centos仓库里没有
<Oooops> forfun_: 混一下下，没关系的
<Oooops> 别一直混就是
<gfrog> forfun_: 用epel源，再没有就自己编。
<BluebirdShao> 另外我用的是 gnome
<tenzu> Oooops: ...
<tenzu> ofan: 木有ssh?
<ofan> tenzu: 暂时没
<tenzu> ofan: 期待有
<forfun_> gfrog: 噢，多谢
<NoIE>  strtr($_POST["text"],"\"","'\"")
<NoIE> 没问题了。
<gfrog> forfun_: 说真的，centos有啥好啊，又老又没服务。牛逼直接上RHEL，加上订阅啥也不用管了，没钱就fedora/ubuntu，软件又新，社区也够活跃，不至于被虐
<ofan> tenzu: 你要干嘛？
<Oooops> 没钱就小白
<tenzu> ofan: 打算以后买呗,P哥说你的vpn速度不错
<forfun_> forfun_: 还没到被虐的程度，呵呵，我之前一直用gentoo
<forfun_> gfrog: 还没到被虐的程度，呵呵，我之前一直用gentoo
<tenzu> Oooops: 要不你送我20个ssh帐号?
<gfrog> forfun_: 用gentoo了还来折腾啥centos啊，多没劲
<ofan> tenzu: 那是相当不俗
<ofan> 不错
<Oooops> 我似乎只有一个。 tenzu
<ofan> tenzu: 别以后了，再卖几个我就不卖了
<forfun_> gfrog: 不说准哪天考个rhce玩玩，呵呵
<tenzu> ofan: 我回国了才能买...
<jiero> 还是人在左面舒服。。。
<imtxc> 恩 多了速度会慢吧~~
<jiero> 为啥大多IRC把列表放右面呢。
<gfrog> forfun_: RHEL吧，centos不好玩，哈哈
<jiero> 命名目录习惯左面放的。
 * gfrog 我太坏了，吃果果的宣扬RHEL
<imtxc> jiero: 你用的啥  在左边呢？
<jiero> imtxc:  chatzilla
<imtxc> jiero: 哦啊。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事不？
<gfrog> 没人搭理我的问题，真要我自己编译chromium嘛。。。
<forfun_> gfrog: 正在装scientific linux
<jiero> gfrog: 随你。。。
<imtxc> 打算用这个 ArchBang Linux 试试Arch
<ofan> tenzu: 啥时候回？
<tenzu> ofan: 估计得过年了
<jiero> chatzilla是我最喜欢的布局了。。。目前看来。
<jiero> 标签正在文字输入框上面，哪个频道找我都知道。
<ofan> tenzu: 哦 不知道我能不能撑到明年..
<jiero> ofan: 你会死‘？
<imtxc> ofan: 。。。。。
<tenzu> ofan: 会到期?
<tenzu> jiero: 太直接了!
<ofan> tenzu: 看稳定性
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。疼疼我就是太直白了。
<ofan> 为了搞vps，我把我手机所有plan都取消了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: XIV又被我跑死了，昨天干了一把今天又是一次，太无聊了
<tenzu> ofan: 头疼,我想找个长期稳定的,要求也不高
<ofan> tenzu: 我也要稳定的
<jiero> ofan: 晚上去打工去。。。
<ofan> jiero: 当鸭？
<tenzu> ofan: 太直接了!
<jiero> ofan: 兼职维护个网站。还能蹉油。
<Biao> 好工作
<ofan> 话说去掉t-mobile的$30垃圾plan 顿时心情好了许多
<jiero> ofan: 你想当鸭？
<ofan> jiero: 这注意不错
<ofan> 。。。我说维护网站
<imtxc> 希望这个VPN稳定。
<imtxc> 就不折腾了。
<jiero> libregraphic magazine 发 1.3了。
<jiero> 恩。下载了一个 580MB。
<jiero> 太大。
<jiero> 现在用两个FM，xfe和nautilus
<jiero> 谁是同样的？
<jiero> 好吧。sezen一直不更新。懒得编译了。
<ofan> 尽量维持吧，如果超卖就换
<jiero> ofan: 你生意不错啊。
<ofan> jiero: 毛不错
<jiero> ofan: 对了你是啥专业啊。
<ofan> jiero: cs
<jiero> ofan: 那是什么
<ofan> jiero: 打游戏专业
<imtxc>  jiero。。。
<jiero> ofan: 简写我一概不知。
<ofan> jiero: counter strike
<roylez> jiero: computer science
<imtxc> jiero: ofan 正解。
<jiero> ofan 我是Urban Terror的，榴弹轰死你。
<ofan> 我准备去打工了
<imtxc> counter strike +1
<jiero> roylez:  谢主席
<roylez> ofan: 网吧当坐庄的？
<BluebirdShao> 对了，有vim的 room 吗？
<jiero> ofan: 恩。你能做什么。。。
<jiero> ofan: 卖盘子吧。
<roylez> BluebirdShao: #vim
<ofan> roylez: 这米有网吧啊
<jiero> ofan: 你在哪里？
<BluebirdShao> roylez: yep, i found it.
<ofan> jiero: 学学做网站
<jiero> ofan: 地理位置妖暴露一下。
<ofan> jiero: 火星
<jiero> ofan:  都是火星人，何必客气
<tuuss> urbanterror. 最爱
<ofan> jiero: 你火星哪的
<BluebirdShao> roylez: thanks.
<jiero> ofan:  火星城的
<ofan> jiero: 没听说过 小县城吧
<BluebirdShao> 对了，使用 vim 的话能够在里面直接登录 irc 吗？
<jiero> ofan:  你呢？陨石坑的么？
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 不能
<BluebirdShao> ofan: Ooooooooo
<jiero> 怎么改变kupfer的默认。。。
<jiero> 算了换synapse
 * jiero 一度同时开着kupfer和synapse。。。
<jiero> 人们都忙了。
<jiero> èµ°
<forfun_> BluebirdShao: emacs可以用erc登录irc，呵呵
<BluebirdShao> forfun_: emacs 直接用 M-x irc 就可以啦
<ofan> 太简陋
<BluebirdShao> forfun_: 咦，原来 erc 也挺有意思喏
<forfun_> BluebirdShao: 我shell都用emacs，除非用top这种工具的时候才单独开个term
<bluebird> I can't type any chinese-characters in emacs.
<bluebird> oh, shit.
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 011-09-27 17:13:35 +0800
<adam8157> roylez: 每次manager找我谈话的时候你就跟我搭讪
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋好...
<adam8157> roylez: ... 我要开始玩儿海外购啦, 估计一发不可收拾
<roylez> adam8157: 是不是觉得我“如有神助”？
<tusooa> echo *
<adam8157> roylez: 去
<hamo> forfun_: 我也是..用eshell...主要是ibus和gnome3有个bug...开着ibus  ,gtk3的程序就捕获不了键盘输入..
<adam8157> tusooa: 去
<adam8157> roylez: 上海好危险啊
<roylez> adam8157: 玩明白了给哥指条明路...
<tusooa> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 你说地铁？
<adam8157> roylez: 上次方向开反他们也没好好调查下
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<forfun_> hamo: 呵呵，我都不用eshll，普通的shell用得挺好，呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 死俩人必须的。要不就不如帝都拉风了
<adam8157> roylez: 哦米托佛
<hamo> adam8157: 同觉得魔都太危险了...
<adam8157> hamo: "俺发现北京地铁2、5、9（这个还没开）、机场线也都用了卡斯柯提供的信号系统，所以帝都的同学们也小心些吧。"
<hamo> adam8157: 那照片看得我心惊啊...
<bluebird> how to type Chinese-charaters in emacs
<bluebird> how to config?
<hamo> bluebird: 改一下输入法的键绑定..跟内置的ctrl+space冲突了..
<bluebird> hamo: how-to?
<ofan> emacs下shell有问题
<hamo> bluebird: 你用什么输入法？
<adam8157> roylez: 我这里积攒了一堆todo啊, 肿么办
<hamo> ofan: 什么问题？
<ofan> 一些转义序列不能用
<hamo> adam8157: 好好干活...
<roylez> adam8157: 扔掉，重新起新列表
<bluebird> fcitx
<ofan> 比如我的PS1 在emacs里都显示错误
<bluebird> hamo: fcitx
<adam8157> hamo: 关键不是工作的todo...
<ofan> 开zsh 还不自动source .zshrc
<adam8157> roylez: 一堆链接一堆文档要去看
<hamo> bluebird: fcitx这个没用过...问问谁用过吧..
<adam8157> roylez: 这种情况, 你还给我传acfun, 魂淡
<bluebird> @_@
<roylez> adam8157: 打印出来，放在枕头底下，高枕无忧...
<adam8157> ...
<bluebird> anybody knows how to type Chinese characters in emacs?
<bluebird> i need some tips.
<forfun_> bluebird: fcitx与emacs的C-SPC冲突
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你抄袭我的推。。。
<forfun_> bluebird: 毋庸置疑的
<gfrog> adam8157: 后来有人说除了4号线都用的那个公司的信号系统
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你的twitter是多少？似乎我没follow你
<adam8157> gfrog: 哥哥 别叫外号了啊
<adam8157> roylez: adam8157啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乖
<adam8157> roylez: 你fo了
<forfun_> adam8157: 谁起的外号啊，朗朗上口，呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 没看见你发啥推啊
<adam8157> forfun_: 警告一次
<forfun_> adam8157: :-)
<adam8157> roylez: "今晚这剁椒鱼块差点给我吃吐了" 这条?
<adam8157> roylez: "RH, Raj & Howard Inc. 难怪这么多重口男"这条?
<bluebird> forfun_: yep, so? Change emacs configuration or fcitx?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋戴帽帽了
<forfun_> bluebird: 用ibus或者scim吧，都可以
<adam8157> roylez: 你啥客户端, 真差, 你的RT都不加@...
<roylez> adam8157: irssi ....
<adam8157> roylez: 格式都不对
<roylez> adam8157: 你用啥客户端？
<adam8157> roylez: web + grasemonkey插件..
<roylez> adam8157: 为了发推挂代理啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我一直挂代理啊, 公司的, 微菜的, 我的...三个候选
<tusooa> cfy: opera?
<adam8157> ^
<adam8157> echo *
<tusooa> roylez: ● g twitdao /etc/hosts
<tusooa> 203.208.46.160 twitdao.appspot.com
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> ren dou dao na li qu le 
<gfrog> 有人嘛
<gfrog> emmm，小k怎么不出来接客了。。
<tusooa> ^k^: 
<leyle> 有无人解决了 aria2c的中文名乱码问题？
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<tusooa> leyle: Use-Axel...
<BluebirdShao> 小 k 在陪凤姐吃晚餐呢
<tusooa> BluebirdShao: ...
<leyle> tusooa: axel 可以加载 cookies ?
<tusooa> leyle: LWP::UserAgent
<tusooa> leyle: curl
<tusooa> WWW::Mechanize
<leyle> tusooa:  我刚试了以下， curl -b cookies.txt -O "http://dowload.url"  用来下载迅雷离线，直接退出了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redirect
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> leyle: xunlei...
<leyle> tusooa: 是阿，毛片用它速度快。
<Kandu> 購買 ubuntu software centre 中軟體的付費方式有哪些？
<leyle> 算了，就用aria2c算了，还可以 -i 读取下载列表。
<fighterlyt> hi everyone
<fighterlyt> I miss you so much
<tusooa> leyle: .
<leyle> tusooa: 不过乱码倒是让人恶心阿
<tusooa> (51 of 127)
<tusooa> Kandu: I don't know
<tusooa> the 51th merged
<wumin214xf> 现在GOOGLE很不好用。
<SkyHacker> google现在经常上不了~
<BluebirdShao> 服务器经常有问题
<jiero> 原来可以用 GNOME3的 fallback mode+compiz这样的组合。。。 谁这样用过？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> compiz不死
<Kandu> tusooa: 哦，其實只要 paypal 能就好
<Evanescence> 有人知道bitlbee上怎么传文件么？
<Evanescence> 也是用/dcc？
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/receive-a-free-kindle-3-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-kindle-leather-cover-case-40-off-discount-code.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 免费领取：Kindle 3 with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取Kindle Leather Cover皮套40% off优惠码
<adam8157> roylez: 你有这个优惠码不?
<adam8157> roylez: 有的话邮件过来
<adam8157> gtalk 也行
<gfrog> adam8157: 图片上有个优惠码呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个应该只能用一次吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不太清楚，建议尝试
<hamo> adam8157: Kindle3的皮套据说有bug...
<jiero> adam8157: 你买广告版本？别傻啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 咋了
<adam8157> hamo: bug??
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊..要买就一定买带灯的...
<hamo> adam8157: 没灯的有bug
<jiero> adam8157: 干扰是很讨厌的。。。我一直这么认为。不要为一点钱就找麻烦的。
<adam8157> hamo: 啥bug
<adam8157> jiero: 只是屏保的话 无所谓啊
<hamo> adam8157: 会死机重启...
<adam8157> hamo: 皮套还能弄死机器...
<hamo> adam8157: 这可以个悬案...很悬很悬...
<hamo> adam8157: 等我给你找link
<hamo> adam8157: http://tech.qq.com/a/20101220/000008.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Kindle皮套可导致死机 亚马逊承诺免费更换_科技_腾讯网
<hamo> adam8157: 这个现在都没解决...
<adam8157> hamo: 这都行...
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧。我搞错了。
<adam8157> jiero: momo
<hamo> adam8157: 据说现在amazon已经不卖不带灯的了..国外有个专门分析电子产品的名blog，拆了kindle分析都没分析出原因来...
<jiero> adam8157: 我也momo
<adam8157> hamo: 有卖的 就是太贵
<hamo> adam8157: 那也别买不带灯的..真的会死...
<hamo> adam8157: 要自己hack才不会死..
<adam8157> hamo: 不相信, 官方的那么多皮套, 会弄死机器?
<GNUdog> 路过
<BluebirdShao> xmame 是否没有提供双核的支持呀
<BluebirdShao> 用 i3 处理器竟然运行不起 xmame
<BluebirdShao> error: compiled byte ordering doesn't match machine byte ordering.
<BluebirdShao>  提示这么一句话
<jiero> BluebirdShao:  日新月异啊。
<mayli> jiero:允公允能？
<mayli> BluebirdShao: 是大端小端的问题？
<mayli> BluebirdShao: 自己编译一个吧
<BluebirdShao> mayli: 直接运行就报错 
<BluebirdShao> mayli: 现在连官网也找不到
<BluebirdShao> mayli: xmame 是不是不再维护啦？
<mayli> BluebirdShao: 应该是不同的机器cpu编译的结果
<BluebirdShao> mayli: 给个官网链接
<mayli> BluebirdShao: try mame : http://mamedev.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: MAME | Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator
<SkyHacker> *___________________*
<BluebirdShao> mayli: yep, it's working. thanks.
<mayli> BluebirdShao: http://mamedev.org/downloader.php?file=releases/mame0143s.zip
<mayli> BluebirdShao: MAME 0.143 sources in ZIP format (all platforms)
<mayli> BluebirdShao: might work
<mayli> BluebirdShao: and here is the how-to :http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-compile-mame-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<jiero> mayli: 什么意思呢。1
<jiero> 算了。不懂。。。模拟器彻底不懂。
<jiero> 退散。
<jiero> scribus + tex对付中文是够了。太麻烦了。
<mayli> jiero: ???什么情况？？？
<mayli> jiero: 他应该是运行的别的架构的bin文件,跟模拟器可能关系不大。
 * mayli  退散
<AsuraLe> 谁用xfce的？
<BluebirdShao> I'm using gnome
<AsuraLe> i used gnome
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 同时开多个终端造成 history 覆盖和丢失有什么好的方案解决吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346677 桌面多,,, 而且终端每次都得等前一个命令执行结束才能输入, 干脆同时用好几个终端了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2011-09-27 18:36 
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 又是你，每次都能看见你，
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: hi
<Jakalala> Evanescence: 鸟人
<Evanescence> Jakalala: 你是谁啊？
<Jakalala> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> Jakalala: 真不认识你，也许时间长了，两三天不见就忘记了。我记性很差的，简单说就是社交能力微弱
<cattail> 都回家了么
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ....
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: hi
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ???
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: hi
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: hi
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 郁闷，skype不认我摄像头。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有皮套优惠码么
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ......
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244439/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 阿三忘记开挂的下场 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 我找找...
<GNUdog|work> 吃啥啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/receive-a-free-kindle-3-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-kindle-leather-cover-case-40-off-discount-code.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 免费领取：Kindle 3 with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取Kindle Leather Cover皮套40% off优惠码
<adam8157> roylez_: 找到的话gtalk
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: hoho
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, ho你妹
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我这是同情
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 没看出来
<roylez_> GNUdog|work: 你好阿，特地来围观蛋蛋的吗？
<GNUdog|work> roylez, 是呀是呀
<jackey> 遇到个难题好几天没解决，大家帮帮忙，是qmail+vpopmail+extmail的。
<jackey> DBI connect('database=vpopmail;host=localhost;mysql_socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock','vpopmail',...) failed: Access denied for user 'vpopmail'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at /var/www/extsuite/extmail/libs/Ext/Auth/MySQL.pm line 45 
<adam8157> roylez_: GNUdog|work ...
<jackey> 打开extmail登录界面后输入用户名和密码，就出现这个问题，谁能帮帮忙，不知是哪里权限有问题
<roylez_> adam8157: 等我kindle联网...
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 来帮我想想吃什么去
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你现在在哪里?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 自己看 P
<GNUdog|work> IP
<tenzu> roylez_: 买dinkle了?
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啧啧, 后头那条街吃面
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 不想吃面
 * adam8157 发现beijingair没必要fo, 一串Very Unhealthy 
 * GNUdog|work <--- 辛勤工作的人
<roylez_> tenzu: 买了有一阵子了
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: PM2.5 和0zone都是啥
<roylez_> adam8157: == 先，有2本书还没同步下来
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 没有见过
 * Jakalala hi , everyone
<adam8157> roylez_: 不着急
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你觉得sasha grey如何
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是海购吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: en
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 有钱人
<adam8157> roylez_:  zale
<adam8157> roylez_: 更便宜阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 买的不是那个84的吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/us-version-of-the-official-amazon-kindle-3-wifi-turned-amazon-book-reader-billboards-84-99.html
<adam8157> roylez_: 84? 114$加邮费
<roylez_> adam8157: 85的官方翻新版我觉得很好阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 官翻啊...想买广告版
<roylez_> adam8157: 也带广告阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 不想买翻新
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ???
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦，貌似被人抢光了
<adam8157> roylez_: 官翻?
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 她是不是长的一般
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不知道，你說什麼，莫名其妙
<metbsd> 这几天，我在考虑一个问题
 * GNUdog|work 吃饭去
<metbsd> 既然安卓系统是Linux，为什么不能把安卓软件搞到redhat来呢
<metbsd> 好多好软件啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 好像那special offer已经没有了阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 那就算了 多谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急！！！关于分区与挂载目录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346693 我在安装的时候在一块SATA硬盘中分了一个区，挂载到/home目录下，将一块IDE硬盘分区后挂载到/usr/local目录下，现在我想把IDE硬盘分区也挂载到/home目录可以吗？怎么操作啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litome — 2011-09-27 19:55 
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝有100块的皮套，也是卡扣的，我就用这种
<adam8157> roylez_: 会导致死机么? 据说卡扣会导致死机
<roylez_> adam8157: 没见过
<monlisea> http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/09/openmobiles-acl-brings-250000-android-apps-meego/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenMobile's ACL brings over 250,000 Android apps to MeeGo
<monlisea>  MeeGo 设备运行全部 Android 应用程序
<monlisea> 让
<L-----D> 其实就是让meego设备跑android
<metbsd> 那何必要整meego
<L-----D> meego is dead
<metbsd> why? did you kill it?
<L-----D> intel去了android nokia去了ms
<L-----D> 你只能指望freedesktop那帮人继续做mameo <- 名字好像不对
<metbsd> how is meego dead?
<monlisea> http://www.slideshare.net/amandalam/latest-development-of-mee-go
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Latest Development Of MeeGo
<soiamso> metbsd: 好像没有几个是为大屏幕设计的？
<metbsd> 其实我也不看好meego
<metbsd> 不说别的
<metbsd> 时间上也太晚了
<metbsd> 人家安卓4.0都在酝酿了
<metbsd> 我今天刷了2.3.4，比2.2.1又优化了好多的
<soiamso> metbsd: 2.3跟2.2差很多，本来要命名为3.0的
<metbsd> 的确是的
<iGoogle> metbsd: 你这比较。真没由来。
<metbsd> 省电，UI，反应
<iGoogle> 一步跨了这么多
<metbsd> 怎么不能比勒
<metbsd> 都是智能系统，安卓这样一来比meego早很多了
<soiamso> metbsd: 没有能比android这种更开放的了，再开放在系统上就没有钱赚了。现在都是赚生态系统上的钱。meego没有软件很快就挂了。
<metbsd> 我觉得安卓上的一些免费软件也挺不可思议的
<iGoogle> 别人一个2.3.3 2.3.2 还比较半天，看要不要刷。你一次加这么多。还比啥。
<metbsd> 我以为2.3比2.2多了0.1啊
<metbsd> 我买来是2.2.1的
<iGoogle> 2.2.1的机器，多属于过时了的啊
<soiamso> metbsd: 什么型号，
<metbsd> 。。不是吧
<iGoogle> 去年的，都2.2.6
<metbsd> 三星i9003
<iGoogle> 傻了买伤心的干嘛。
<soiamso> metbsd: 刷 CM ？
<iGoogle> 草包肚的伤心。
<metbsd> 我用着觉得还可以啊
<metbsd> 不过这是我的第一部智能机
<metbsd> CM是啥我不懂，我是菜鸟级别
<soiamso> metbsd: 你刷的是google 的rom ?
<metbsd> 群里面的人给的
<metbsd> 基带kph,内核2.6.35.7
<metbsd> CM是啥？
<metbsd> ？
<L-----D> cm是自制系统
<L-----D> 我给我的nexus s刷的cm
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍬ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你还活着？
<metbsd> 哪里找CM啊
<clarezoe> 有人用latex吗
<L-----D> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Gingerbread
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問，，ff有沒有嵌入 c-ares
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这是啥
<jarodlau> 有人发现没有，今天arch更新了ibus 1.4版本，没法激活输入法了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... ... 你竟然不知道。。curl 都有的。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥东西...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://c-ares.haxx.se/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: c-ares: library for asynchronous name resolves
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啧啧 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
 * adam8157 村炮不行么
<L-----D> 有人尝试过linux 递归的监视一个文件夹的变化么
<L-----D> 就是包括子目录的
<soiamso> L-----D: inotify ?
<Iansun> .........?
<soiamso> L-----D: 不是有例子的吗?
<L-----D> 我就是用的inotify 效果并不好
<soiamso> L-----D: 没一个子文件架都要加watch 吧
<L-----D> 是 但是有写情况是触发不到的 有些是触发错的
<L-----D> 这显然比windows复杂多了
<soiamso> L-----D: 没有触发不到吧
<soiamso> L-----D: 如果有开发inotify的人可以不用写程序了
<roylez_> adam8157: 最后买了啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 国庆回来再买阿
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<L-----D> soiamso, 我用的是jnotify 我用 touch /A/B/C 
<L-----D> 就触发不到
<soiamso> L-----D: /A/B/C ？
<L-----D> soiamso, 官方文档也有说明 手动加sub add有延迟 会触发不到
<Drocula> 大家好
<soiamso> L-----D: /A 不是modify 了嘛？
<^k^> Drocula, 好  ㍬ 
<Drocula> 新手一个啊
<L-----D> 我收到子目录事件的时候 如果子目录下新文件已经创建好了 就收不到新文件的事件了
<soiamso> L-----D: 如果是这样只能 re scan 了 ？
<L-----D> 我没想到会这么复杂 我想找个现成的程序
<soiamso> L-----D: 这个最现成了吧，dropbox 也能应付你说的情况，也是用inotify 
<Evanescence> 请问你们谁用wordpress博客的？有https被重置的现象吗？我这里一直重置，换成http才能登陆。
<tusooa> Evanescence: check your space if supports https
<Evanescence> tusooa: 不明白，什么space？
<tusooa> Evanescence: wordpress.com?
<Evanescence> tusooa: 恩
<tusooa> Evanescence: er.
<tusooa> Evanescence: http is okay
<Evanescence> tusooa: 我一改成http，他就自动跳转到https，所以一直无法登陆，想给wp添加个插件
<tusooa> Evanescence: disable `Https Everywhere'.
<Evanescence> tusooa: chromium下要怎么做？那个内置的设置页面？
<tusooa> Evanescence: I don't know
<Evanescence> ok
<Evanescence> thanks
<tusooa> Evanescence: I just use firefox.
<soiamso> L-----D: 第一级子目录是保证能检测到的
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<Drocula> hello
<^k^> Drocula, 好  ㍭ 
<Drocula> 老大你是机器人啊
<Iansun> 怎么总是有个时间跟在后面呢
<BluebirdShao> niubility
<Drocula> 牛逼？
<Drocula> 说或许
<Drocula> 说国语谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> Drocula: 我们一般说普通话，不说国语
 * tusooa .
<tusooa> Drocula: how do you do that? `-Drocula- #ubuntu-cn hello'
<Drocula> 好吧 看来大家误会了 我是东北人
<tusooa> Drocula: how?
<MeaCulpa_> Drocula: 国语是台湾官话，普通话是大陆官话
<BluebirdShao> I've no idea.
<tusooa> ...
<Drocula> notice #ubuntu-cn hello
<tusooa> er
 * tusooa 's name is tusooa.
<Drocula> add / by yourself
 * adam8157 随意notice者, 踢...
<iGoogle> L-----D: .. incron
<Drocula> 大哥 notice频道不行么
<Drocula> 咱有没有唠嗑的频道啊
<MeaCulpa_> 唠嗑不用打标语吧
<Drocula> 不用不用 小弟知错了
<L-----D> incron不支持子目录
<L-----D> 我得用inotifywait
<soiamso> L-----D: inotifywait ,或者 pyinotify 等，jnotify 没有 recursive功能吗？
<L-----D> py和java的不行 事件太少 我得找更底层的
<Drocula> 好吧 为啥我看不到 notice
<soiamso> L-----D: FDEvent 都有，你要多底层的？
<L-----D> jnotify  就没有wirte close
<L-----D> 复制大文件 没复制完 事件就来了
<Drocula> 我的客户端看notice跟普通的聊天一样
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你这是干啥...
<adam8157> Drocula: notice会给每个人发提醒, 我这里就会有notify和声音提示
<L-----D> 他手机功能弱正常
<soiamso> L-----D: closewrite 吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥只notice我
<Drocula> 好吧 我承认安卓的irc客户端很简陋
<L-----D> 用andchat
<L-----D> soiamso, python我用了个现在的叫watcher 事件更少
<soiamso> L-----D: 用python 使用 inotify.so
<MeaCulpa_> BB 我还没找到啥irc客户端
<Drocula> 我更新一下客户端
<soiamso> L-----D: ctypes
<Drocula> 搞定
<Drocula> 我去 新客户端带振动的
<adam8157> Drocula: 根本就没换客户端阿你
<adam8157> Drocula: 最多换新版
<Drocula> 客户端是不是跟我名字很像？
<Drocula> 客户端能改名的！
<adam8157> Drocula: yaaic...
<Drocula> 啊啊啊 没改啊 坑人
<Drocula> 谁有聊天频道啊 要不建一个？
<Drocula> 管理员大哥 又消失了
 * kenifanying 求推荐个100~200块之内的可以刷openwrt的无线路由！
<HChat> 建什么聊天频道
<Cherrot> 同志们 你们不翻墙能访问YouTube吗？
<fyodor_> Cherrot: 这难道不是众所周知的事实么？
<HChat> 可以访问，不过现在网络较慢
<Drocula> 不能
<Cherrot> 教育网今天竟然可以访问
<Cherrot> fyodor_: 众所周知？我几天前还不能上的啊
<HChat> 哦，改一下hosts吧
<Drocula> 啊 我试试
<Cherrot> HChat: 问题就在于我没有改hosts啊 
<Cherrot> 刚才看了下Sintel 这个开源电影，不过有点卡，480p都卡
<fyodor_> Cherrot: 那显然是管理员失职
<HChat> 现在是可以访问U2B，打不开G+了
<Drocula> gae能用了么
<Cherrot> HChat: 我G+倒是一直用hosts U2B域名太多了，就没改hosts   你G+多少?
<silverzhao> ibus 1.4是不是有问题呀？
<silverzhao> 完全不能用。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/innovation-hq-65-creative-licensed-backphones-13-yuan.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 行货Creative创新HQ-65后戴式耳机 13元
<adam8157> roylez_: 没易讯账号
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Drocula> 这个是机器人么
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: roylez_ 请问openwrt能干点啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 注册阿。eggegg这o帐号肯定没人跟你抢
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱有飞利浦耳机 99大洋买的
<adam8157> roylez_: 用不着
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 可玩度高点呗...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我想要刷mldonkey+nfs
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我想要刷mldonkey+nfs, 可以哇
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 在上面编译njitclient，然后让偶的手机用wifi
<MeaCulpa_> kenifanying: 手机wifi你本来不能用？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你那个不带usb接口，刷了也没用阿
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 教育网麻烦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: mldonkey直接装就是
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 所以要nfs阿
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, android不支持ad-hoc呀
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 记得是可以的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 怎么装...编译？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 打包好的，我搜索下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 岂止nfs, ssh都可以...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...sshfs和nfs哪个快点
<hamo_laptop> MeaCulpa_: nfs
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: nfs ssh要加密..会慢一点
<MeaCulpa_> en
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 但是ssh可玩性更高嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 没意义，既然要通电，我直接电脑mld
 * adam8157 ssh是神器
<MeaCulpa_> 看来存储是关键
<Drocula> 那啥对话的命令是啥啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ssh只是很多enterprise大佬懒得管理而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 找个带usb的, 接外接硬盘的
 * kenifanying 在卓越上看了下tp tl-mr3420跟 tp tl-wr841n，不知道有没人用过？
<adam8157> kenifanying: 正在用841n cc roylez_ 
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: o...这openwrt, 就是个linux?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: bingo
<kenifanying> adam8157, 你用的是v7的吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 就是Linux
<kenifanying> adam8157, 现在卓越上的是先出的v8的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: linksys的固件改来的. 被发现是linux, linksys就开源了
<adam8157> kenifanying: 那不知道, 房东买的, 不敢刷
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: mldonkey暂时没搜到，transmission已经找到
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 应该是没问题的
<kenifanying> adam8157, 刚出来，不清楚支持openwrt不
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我不折腾了~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥意思？
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa_ mldonkey好, webui好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你不刷了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> 没动力
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你还自己做饭?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<MeaCulpa_> 没啥关键应用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 能上X Server么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 就是, 一个路由器, 折腾啥嘛
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 偶尔...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 能上X Server我就刷
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_:  http://www.smzdm.com/innovation-hq-65-creative-licensed-backphones-13-yuan.html
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 能上X Server我就刷，跑x client
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: nnnnd，能开x的，100块买？你做梦呢
<soiamso> adam8157: 房东也不懂
<MeaCulpa_> 跑xclient, 我写个东西，定期抓A片
<adam8157> soiamso: 房东是个小姑娘, 电脑白痴
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我打算买个这13块的耳机办公室听教程...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 搞定她！
<roylez_> adam8157: 推倒
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 对耳朵不好
<soiamso> adam8157: 就是，随便刷
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 总不能开着外放吧
<adam8157> 继续俯卧撑
<tusooa> adam8157: ...
<tusooa> twitdao
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 今天是星期二吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 为啥易讯让我选星期五送货呢？
<MeaCulpa_> 是
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 易讯肯定是疯了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 送货时间可以选的是30号1号和2号
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋俯卧撑 (二) 
<MeaCulpa_> 假期么不是
<RavenChan> cfy, 在你的服务器上放了一个opera mini代理
<roylez_> 明天是什么假期？
<MeaCulpa_> 蛋蛋，别戳坏地板
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 他们脑子坏了
 * adam8157 还有两组 这几天状态不好
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋碎了？
<adam8157> roylez_: huairen
<MeaCulpa_> 我以前练田径的时候，做俯卧撑一次300个
<MeaCulpa_> 幻想师妹在下面，一会儿就作完了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...好猛
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: XD
<MeaCulpa_> 不知师妹想的谁...
<adam8157> Kandu: 现在哪里呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦，订单没下完就变成库存不足了...
<Kandu> adam8157: 在家
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 让你犹豫
<adam8157> roylez_: lol 早上的新闻你现在买, 哼
<adam8157> Kandu: 在哪里工作呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 手慢
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒工作呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚上的新闻好不好
<adam8157> Kandu: 真的假的 学生?
<Kandu> adam8157: 已經不是了
<adam8157> Kandu: 不想工作还是啥情况 要出国?
<Kandu> adam8157: 正在家做點東西
<adam8157> Kandu: 来我们公司不? 大牛?
<Kandu> adam8157: 暫不考慮
<adam8157> roylez_: 我记得好久就看到过这条啊
<roylez_> Kandu: 在家煲汤？
<Kandu> adam8157: 你們公司要小菜鳥麼?
<johann_> 请问，花屏 用英语怎么说？
<roylez_> Kandu: 来赞公司吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 你是大牛...别谦虚
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 来500强
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: :)
<Kandu> ..
<soiamso> Kandu:  redhat ？
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 哪里人？
 * adam8157 我当年咋就没被RedHat和IBM抢过, 掩面啊...
<Kandu> soiamso: ?
<roylez_> adam8157: 京东卖35,唉
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 浙北的
<soiamso> adam8157: kandu 这么牛？
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 哦，那我们近，可以去宁波嘛
<MeaCulpa_> RH 萧瑟的北京四环， 推散
 * adam8157 罗技M235无线鼠标换Kindle高仿皮套
 * adam8157 拿罗技M235无线鼠标换Kindle高仿皮套
<Drocula> 好吧 能问问学哥们都那个学校的么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 中关村是宇宙中心
<Cherrot> Drocula: 你大一
<Cherrot> Drocula: ?
<Drocula> 我靠 神奇
<soiamso> Drocula: 不包括我吧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 得了吧，照你这么说我一天在宇宙中心拉两泡shit
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我的shit全给宇宙中心了
<Drocula> 都说说吧 我瞻仰一下
<Kandu> 晚安,各位 ^_^
<adam8157> Kandu: night
<dumb1224> 浙北的？
<Drocula> 晚安
<Drocula> 我
<Cherrot> tenzu: 在哪读phD呢？
<Drocula> ？
<dumb1224> 浙北貌似只有我老家
 * adam8157 小本继续俯卧撑去, 仰望诸位phD
<flh> hi 大家好
<Drocula> 好
<flh> has quit [Ping timeout: 255 seconds]
<flh> ZFish:  好啊
<flh> 如何开一个两个人的窗口？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244605/
<roylez_> flh: /msg xxx
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 敏感带被抓到的猫猫 - AcFun.tv
<cn2dy> 差点忘了密码
<cn2dy> roylez_: 主席万岁～～！
<roylez_> cn2dy: ...
<cn2dy> roylez_: 我这nick怎么样
<cn2dy> 还是注册了的
<roylez_> cn2dy: 不咋样
<cn2dy> 。。。
<moriramar> Cherrot, 上次的事麻煩您了。我查了下 MLDonkey 不支持從 KAD 下載，只支持搜索。所以也不能從你那獲得所謂的比例。再次感謝您。
<cn2dy> 实际上是“X你二大爷”的简写
<cn2dy> 总被人看成candy
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/17526348/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ●美国直购KINDLE重新开团，11 团现在开团，好消息是D... 
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我要自己海外购
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 以后估计要常在amazon.com上买东西
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 何苦搞那麻烦事...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 反正以后也要买别的
<tusooa> cn2dy: ...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 隔壁组gris要在amazon.com上买黑莓
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我也想
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 黑莓？哪款？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 为啥不android阿....
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我想买别的手机
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 啥啥的
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 那果断iphone5阿...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 买不起
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 忍忍就买得起了...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 买不起...
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> cfy: 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 声音过小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346712 arch声音好小，之前用ubuntu和win时，小喇叭一般拖到50％，音箱音量1/4不到，声音就很可以了，但现在在arch下，小喇叭拖到头，音箱3/4还是不太够。 用amixer调master和拖小喇叭是一个作用，想调PCM提示unable to find simple control "PCM",0 在arch wiki上看用 Code: ls -l /dev/snd/ ...
<flh> time
<link307> gcc编译c中文无法显示怎么办啊
<kenifanying> link307, 你什么系统？用一个简单的例子做测试有什么错误？
<link307> kenifanying: ubuntu
<kenifanying> link307, 比如就 printf(“这是一个中文测试\n");
<link307> kenifanying: printf函数
<link307> kenifanying: 对啊  ， 中文显示不了  都是乱码
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 又开始和老美cable pull了
<kenifanying> link307, 什么terminal? 
<link307> kenifanying: ubuntu11.04默认的terminal
<kenifanying> link307, 可以把你乱码的情况贴到imagebin.org
<kenifanying> link307, 我不清楚，但是你多提供些信息，这里的其它人可以帮你
<MeaCulpa_> mldonkey挺悲剧的，dev得不到应有的信息
<MeaCulpa_> mldonkey的dev已经没热情了
<kenifanying> link307, 你自己设置编码了吗？比如terminal原来是用utf8的，你改成gbk了
<link307> kenifanying: 哦 我试试
<link307> kenifanying: 可以了可以了。谢谢
<link307> 用gb18030
<kenifanying> link307, 应该是你自个把编码改了吧?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 纤夫的爱？
<link307> kenifanying: 没有啊
<link307> kenifanying: 忘了说了  系统是英文的
<soiamso> link307: C 中硬编 中文， 改改结构?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，壮丁老美
<Drocula> kenifanying: 东北人？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: mglb这两天天天弄到1点
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我打算再起一次module reboot
<SkyHacker> -______________-
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 已经被我搞死2次了，呵呵
<kenifanying> link307, 我debian的系统，Gnome的那个默认terminal, 编码设置成gbk或者gb18030之类的再编译utf8的中文测试就会出现你说的乱码
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 再搞死等着被骂...
<kenifanying> Drocula, 怎么知道的？
<link307> kenifanying: 啊？不会吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你把LeiChen直接搞回家
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<kenifanying> link307, 还是不清楚你那为啥乱码，不过你解决了就好，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<link307> kenifanying: 我用utf8就是乱码
<link307> kenifanying: 顺便问一句  gb2312跟gb18030有什么区别吗
<kenifanying> link307, 18030是2312的扩展
<kenifanying> link307, 2312汉字更少
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244605/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 敏感带被抓到的猫猫 - AcFun.tv
<link307> kenifanying: 哦，我gedit原来也是乱码的 
<link307> kenifanying: 加了个gb18030终于好了
<kenifanying> link307, 你把默认编码设置成gb18030了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.smzdm.com/zheng-pin-3m-te-ji-shui-jing-ying-la-297g-55-yuan-bao-you.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 正品3M特级水晶硬蜡297g， 55元包邮
<link307> kenifanying: 嗯  ，有什么影响吗
<kenifanying> link307, 一般最好就用默认的utf8问题最少
<snoop_fy> 有没有在台式机上用pci无线网卡的？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我受不了了，我让纤夫一下子拔掉24个口去，懒得一个个说了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .....
<kenifanying> link307, 你刚才的问题不就是那个的影响？
<link307> kenifanying: 哦？
<kenifanying> snoop_fy, 可以用，不过应该没什么人用吧，会的话也是用usb的
<link307> kenifanying: 会有什么问题啊
<snoop_fy> kenifanying: 我用的就是，在linux可以看到网卡的mac地址，可以找到网卡，但是搜不到无线网络，不知道是什么情况
<MeaCulpa_> 今天自然醒940到公司，明天我也想，但是地铁这个事...明天我要开车
<kenifanying> snoop_fy, 没安装驱动
<kenifanying> SkyHacker, lspci  贴出你的无线网卡
<kenifanying> snoop_fy, 固件或者相应驱动没有安装！
<snoop_fy> kenifanying: 难道是网卡的驱动问题？如果没有安装驱动，没安装驱动居然也能看到mac地址。。
<kenifanying> snoop_fy, lspci
<snoop_fy> 哦。。没法看，台式机，离路由器太远了，上次是搬过去用有线装的系统，然后不行就没折腾了
<snoop_fy> kenifanying: 是tenda的，自带的驱动程序编译不过，也没有细看
<link307> kenifanying: 谢谢啦，我还有数据结构的实验报告要写呢。彻了～
<kenifanying> snoop_fy, tenda有很多网卡好不？
<kenifanying> link307, 不客气
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244466/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 童鞋们！韩国的大学里简直水深火热啊！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<MeaCulpa> mlspath() {while true; do clear;echo 'Output of lspath';echo '-----------------'; lspath | sort +2; sleep ${1:=5}; done;}
<adam8157> 想疯号
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 不看好这个牌子，选的芯片可能不支持linux 
<MeaCulpa> FXXX clipboard
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 也有可能，所以就没折腾了。。反正至少win下还是有一个emacs的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我bblean最近抽风厉害，粘贴板错乱
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你那是嘛函数阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 贴近sameitme的东西跑这里来了
 * kenifanying tp tl-wr841n v8 的无线路由放弃了，比起v7 缩水！！！！
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244466/
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 教小强看path
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 猪头还扛笔记本回去了？
<MeaCulpa> 函数名后面应该有个空格再(), posix函数，ksh无虞
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没办法啊，干活
<MeaCulpa_> 埃，悲剧阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ${1:=5}这是嘛...你教人家强哥怎么看...
<MeaCulpa_> 老婆在床上，我却在这里
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 默认5秒钟的sleep, 自己可以设阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: o...我懂了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 好像又要跑挂，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 你还是我
<roylez_> 我
<MeaCulpa> 我已经有一个卡跑疵了
<roylez_> 估计明早要被k
<MeaCulpa> 我有一个卡，接哪个switch哪个switch port lost of sync
<MeaCulpa> 这协议够操蛋，与eth协议正好相反，后者是要尽量兼容不同物理环境，多样化链路层
<MeaCulpa> 这协议上层死了scsi, 下面随便乱搞
<SkyHacker> ubuntu11.04切换程序麻烦啊~~特别开多几个doc文档
<SkyHacker> -____________- 
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Haribo牌牛皮糖，吃过么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没
<MeaCulpa_> 糖果提神，比A片管用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...坏牙。看A片长寿
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 一天几次长寿？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa_> 看一次，演一次
<tenzu_> nnd，路由出毛病了
<roylez_> tenzu_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: nnnd，果然挂了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我想买爱疯5
<roylez_> tenzu_: 你有钱
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 爆了？
<tenzu_> roylez_: 得把4卖了才有
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你明天work from home吧
<roylez_> tenzu_: 1000把挨封死转给我
<tenzu_> roylez_: 美元我就干
<roylez_> tenzu_: ...
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我说的是人民币，不是日元哦
<tenzu_> roylez_: 明年这时候我把galaxy ace卖你
<roylez_> tenzu_: 神马东东
<tenzu_> roylez_: 刚买的，android 2.2,应该算低端机吧
<roylez_> tenzu_: 不要
<roylez_> tenzu_: nokia n9可以考虑下
<BluebirdShao> HTC G7
<BluebirdShao> 现在入手绝对合适
<tenzu_> roylez_: 那个太贵了
<adam8157> tenzu_: nokia 1202 or 1280
<tenzu_> adam8157: 对挪鸡鸭没有研究，不懂
<inuyasha> 有人用11.10么?为啥老会报些根本没发生的错误？比如说compiz崩溃可实际上compiz运行的好好的～
<moriramar> inuyasha, ?
<moriramar> inuyasha, 你在用beta2？
<inuyasha> 对呀～
<moriramar> inuyasha, 哥，那你就弱爆了。你還是回去和日暮戈薇去過日子吧。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Hitachi默认路径health check 是30min，fail back是60min, 也就是说那些金主的host或者存储有的是内存抗住1小时的数据
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<inuyasha> 为啥～～～～～
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 牛B吧
<moriramar> inuyasha, 我個人的一面之詞，Ubuntu不到RC不要去白鼠。
<inuyasha> 可是木有RC呀现在～
<moriramar> inuyasha, 那就用11.04吧！
<MeaCulpa_> emc我还没研究，看来用户都有的是钱，出错不急着立即恢复，深怕越来越错
<inuyasha> 。。。11.04的unity实在用的想吐
<moriramar> inuyasha, 那就10.10吧。
<inuyasha> 。。。越来越前面了。。。
<moriramar> inuyasha, 10.10還好了，不行就LTS也行。
<luoshu> pclinuxos 国内有什么源可以用啊?
<inuyasha> 我还是换fedora吧～～～～
<moriramar> PCLinuxOS……好久沒聽過這名字了。
<SkyHacker> 11.04还可以吧
<lainme> inuyasha: Just ignore the message
<inuyasha> lainme: really annoying
<moriramar> luoshu, 你看看mirrors.averse.net的情况吧。
<moriramar> 哦，好像這個源已經不存在了……
<luoshu> thx
<SkyHacker> 早睡早起，做个好孩子~~~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有意思，一帮公司大佬在bbs讨伐Firefox一个多月了，有关FF的support cycle
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: firefox已经没有support了吧...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有一个小朋友弱弱的提示各位大佬，windowsXP的 EndUser support 2009年结束，企业用户2014年结束
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有的，FF最近还延长了FF6的suport
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你说2014年公司会做好准备换成啥OS...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 关我啥事，反正bblean
<MeaCulpa_> en, bblean, workspace党
<MeaCulpa_> workspace切换会对rdesktop产生不良影响
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: rdesktop...有道理
<MeaCulpa_> 而且bblean的键位，如果你连了rdesktop, 会有点那个副作用，会激活残疾人那些accesibility 模式
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: linux rdesktop飞快
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/27/health/27mosquito.html?_r=2&ref=global-home
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Small Fixes - Poisoned Nectar Is a Double-Edged Delicacy for Mosquitoes - NYTimes.com
<downming> exit
<MeaCulpa_> 种花防蚊
<lovejoy> 有没睡的吗，我有个py文件想要打包成deb，但是这个文件需要python-wxtools这个依赖，我希望能在安装deb包的时候,运行apt-get install python-extras这个命令，怎么弄？
<lovejoy> anyone alive?
 * MeaCulpa_ alive, but don't use Debian
<kevc> lovejoy: 在debian/control里面加一行 "Depends: python-wxtools"
<ofan> 竟然有人
<lovejoy> 没用，不会自己装
<kevc> 你怎么打包成deb呢？
<lovejoy> dpkg -b
<kevc> 源码包是从哪里来的？
<kevc> 你自己建的吗？
<mayli> lovejoy: 可以在deb包里写明依赖关系
<lovejoy> 不懂，在DEBIAN/crontrol中写depends是没有用的，他会提示说，少依赖，但是不会装上去
<alvin_rxg> dpkg 当然不会自动帮你装依赖的……
<lovejoy> so，我希望能自动安装上
<alvin_rxg> dpkg 的 各种 wrapp
<lovejoy> 或者有什么其他解决方法吗？
<lovejoy> 之前尝试在preinst脚本中写sudo apt-get install python-wxtools但是这是不行的，因为我是在运行dpkg,所以什么/var/lock什么的是被锁着的
<lovejoy> 一般来说apt-get 是可以自己装依赖的，对吧，那么我建个ppa的源？
<alvin_rxg> lovejoy: 不就装一个软件嘛，自己解决一下依赖不就ok了？或者让 aptitude 帮你解决
<lovejoy> 我自己肯定会，我是要让菜鸟用的
<alvin_rxg> 那就说 dpkg -i blabla.deb && aptitude install blabla
<lovejoy> 我有另一个idea，在安装完后运行的脚本中加入apt-get  -f install
<alvin_rxg> ...
<jiero> E16 原来在窗口边缘按住鼠标右键就可以移动窗口。。。  为啥没看到别的有呢。。。
<jiero> 德国人都睡了？
<jiero> ofan: 拿你开刀。
<jiero> ofan: 最近都很忙。。。感觉你比较闲着。
<jarodlau> ?
<^k^>  06:04
<ofan> 又米人了
<Drocula> 早上好
<ofan> 好
<Drocula> 一宿都挂着啊
<ofan> no
<YeLee> 好像很多人都挂着的
<Drocula> 好像是
<Drocula> 用手机的可不敢啊
<Drocula> 出来唠嗑啊
<Drocula> 人呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-28
<Drocula> 又没人了
<ofan> 困
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Drocula> 没啥事 无聊
<Drocula> 听工数老师讲历史
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦。那我繼續睡覺去
<Drocula> 好吧 好吧 早安
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<Drocula> 多少钱啊
<ofan> 9块一个月
<Drocula> 当我没问
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 我的vpn速度很快滴
<dungeon_jiero> ya
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 袋鼠宅
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席早安。
<Drocula> 我还是10快一个月买个空间吧
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 明天我就真的宅了。
 * iKalenz 可耻地背叛了Debian
<ofan> iKalenz: 解脱了
<Drocula> swappiness 调到多少才好？
<Drocula> 我内存只有2
<Drocula> 内存128能用
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu下有超频cpu的软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346740 记得windows下有 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufus — 2011-09-28 9:19 
<iKalenz> ofan: 被chakra秒了。加上学校可以网页登录，没以前那么麻烦
<leaveboy> imagebin上面啥都有
<leaveboy> 刚刚不小心看到一个suck jj图片
<ofan> iKalenz: chakra是啥
<leaveboy> ofan: 好像是arch的一个kde分支
<ofan> arch还kde?
<leaveboy> arh
<leaveboy> kde是桌面阿
<iKalenz> chakra是从arch分出来地，纯kde发行版
<ofan> 貌似是从arch的livecd发展来的
<ofan> 现在已经独立了
<phoenixlzx> hi
<iKalenz> 主要从kde4.4突然到kde4.7, 冲击感太强了
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍡ 
<ofan> 除了好看貌似没什么
<Oooops> 版本代号Krash。真强大。
<ofan> 。。
<zkwlx> 幸亏不是crash。。。。
<WilliamPan> 早
<hamo> .....
<zkwlx> 。。。。。
<Oooops> adam8157: oops 咋点点的，都踢
<Oooops> zkwlx: 你也点点了。也踢了。
<adam8157> Oooops: 我同事, 刚逗她玩
<adam8157> 他
<Oooops> 啊。敢踢妹朵。你这家伙
<adam8157> Oooops: 男的 打错了
<Oooops> 赶紧教上来。我们围观下。
<ofan> 怎么上来就踢
<Oooops> 。。。
<Oooops> adam8157: 你们公司，有妹朵没。
<Oooops> 叫1，2个上来
<zkwlx> 。。。。。oops
<ofan> 有妹子还会天天上网？？
<Oooops> 上班时间，妹子不上网，难道。。
<adam8157> Oooops: 有很多
<Oooops> adam8157: 赶紧去照相，我们选择，然后邀请上irc.
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<adam8157> Oooops: 你换了nick肿么这样...
<Oooops> . 你也用脑残词语。
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> hamo: hi
<adam8157> Oooops: 装嫩嘛
<Oooops> 我是想考察下你的工作环境。 adam8157
<adam8157> Oooops: 找个集体照给你看看?
<Oooops> 你目前还算嫩嘛。不用装
<Oooops> 可以啊
<hamo> adam8157: 有男友要来找你？
<adam8157> hamo: 小盆宇...
<Oooops> hamo: lol 
<adam8157> hamo: 他是要看妹子...
<Oooops> 考察公司环境。
<Oooops> 注意用词哦。
<Oooops> 不厚道，都隐藏ip
<adam8157> Oooops: hamo 没隐藏
<Oooops> 我知道
<Oooops> 贴照片嘛
<Oooops> 赶紧
<adam8157> Oooops: http://imagebin.org/176502
<Oooops> 网络。。。打不开。
<hamo> adam8157: 这啥时候？
<Oooops> 只有6个，都看不见脸
<hamo> adam8157: 跑步？
<adam8157> hamo: 那天跑步之后吃东西的
<ofan> 全都是爷们
<maivel> ibus Syu to 1.4.0 not work now   help!   :(
<adam8157> Oooops: PM了一张正脸集体照给你
<adam8157> Oooops: 这些是那天去跑步了的. 我们是技术公司又不是模特公司, 还好
<hamo> adam8157: 其实我觉得RH女生挺多的了...
<hamo> adam8157: 好像又新来了不少...
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊, 研发部门来说 比例很高
<tenzu> 求妹子扣扣
 * iKalenz 目前正在以每秒30K的速度更新着chakra... 午饭堪忧
 * iKalenz 一直以为tenzu是女的
<adam8157> tenzu: 你家女王答应么?
<tenzu> adam8157: 如果我能找个倒贴钱的小三,女王一定不会反对
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 更改声音主题后开机就没声音了，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346747 更改声音主题后开机的打鼓声就没有了，警报音也没了，但媒体有声音，不知怎么解决 求教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 squirrelfeng — 2011-09-28 10:10 
<Oooops> tenzu: 你在马来混久了。就混出这出息啊。
<Oooops> 只看钱？
<tenzu> Oooops: 给你混了三个马来妹
<adam8157> tenzu: 神说我有气势 哦米托佛
<tenzu> adam8157: 嘛气势?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我也不知道, 内在的东西不好说 哇哈哈
<Oooops> tenzu: 身高
<Oooops> 。。啥又内在了。这家伙。 :D
<hamo> adam8157: ..............
<adam8157> Oooops: 旁边两个人恰好比较矮...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你多高?
<hamo> adam8157: 当心今天可能会打雷....:-D
<tenzu> Oooops: 你又多高?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没你高 177-178
<Oooops> hamo: ..
<Oooops> 我的相片，贴很多了。不说。
<adam8157> tenzu: 刚GR里有个很黄很暴力的...
<Oooops> 难道疼猪更高？
<adam8157> Oooops: 雕的头像和你很像 或者就是你?
<Oooops> 就那钓鱼的，看不出高度
<Oooops> adam8157: ....别提雕。那是遗像党。
<tenzu> 我181cm,木哈哈哈哈哈~~~!
<adam8157> Oooops: 是你的脑袋不? 挺像的
<Oooops> tenzu: 屁。不信的
<Oooops> adam8157: 。。
<tenzu> adam8157: GR里?没看到,share一下
<adam8157> tenzu: 日本女艺人事业线PK什么的
<adam8157> tenzu: freedzshare
<Oooops> 事业线PK股票线。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我去看看
<adam8157> Oooops: 这两天挺闲? 老过来吹水
<Oooops> 搞点好玩的来。
<adam8157> Oooops: http://www.drawastickman.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Draw a Stickman
<adam8157> lol
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。真好玩。。。
<caleb-> ..
<SDSDSDSDS> 大嘎好
<ofan> 有人玩minecraft么
<SDSDSDSDS> 外行话文化文化人我 
<pocoyo> 刚才下载的firefox7 怎么没有 左上角的桔黄色的 按钮了？
<Oooops> adam8157: 小孩子喜欢，只是我开始没画人，只是画了一个蛋蛋脸。
<cocoongg> so good
<adam8157> Oooops: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有啥python写的blog系统? 不要数据库, 纯文本的 简单为好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那等我去写吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我知道有个...朋友写的..不过也要数据库吧..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不要数据库支持的功能不好办
<Oooops> perl的就有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过你指的不要数据库是 不要 有链接的数据库 还是完全不要sql数据库
<Oooops> 好简陋的
<adam8157> hamo: jyfl987 RoR的很多...但是想要python的
<dungeon_jiero> 真的叫做 Ooops了。
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 画了什么/
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如sqlite是基于文件的 这个你能接受么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 完全不要, 接近于自己写html
<Oooops> 啥
<pocoyo> 刚才下载的firefox7 怎么没有 左上角的桔黄色的 按钮了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你可以考虑下 maskray的 基于makefile的blog
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_o
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: http://www.drawastickman.com/
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真无聊诶 能支持python的 多半有带sqlite支持 
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 这个太恶心了。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实就要个python的框框就好
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 咋恶心 多好玩儿
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 如果你画的不是人形。。。
<hamo> adam8157: http://code.google.com/p/pylogs/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: pylogs - logging your life ... - Google Project Hosting 
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 玩不玩minecraft
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不玩，没买
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好贵
<dungeon_jiero> 算了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 而且没意思的感觉。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ..
<jyfl987> Ada你那种需求压根不需要python  就要个静态空间 本地生成 定期同步
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我玩了克隆类的 minetest c55
<hamo> adam8157: jyfl987，他可以试试blogger的ftp发布...
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 国内有人用Ada么？人不多吧
<adam8157> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonBlogSoftware
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PythonBlogSoftware - PythonInfo Wiki
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 克隆？
<jyfl987> hamo: 自己定制的爽 
<cnfczn> HOHO~
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz-spH_TbDM
<cnfczn> 大家上午好哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实php的基于文本的应用很多 你可以考虑php这个方向 我以前就痴迷文本数据库
<dungeon_jiero> of
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 为啥国内大学没有个统一的jabber互联聊天服务呢。
<caleb-> 有 qq 还要啥 jabber?
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 如果做到了，肯定很赚钱，人人那种属于外界公司——
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 你真小孩呢。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 国内对于不能带来钱的东西,一向都是这样.
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 我对中国大学一无所知
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 赚钱啊。让学校赚。
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 学校联合起来圈钱。
<leaveboy> http://www.danwei.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Danwei
<dungeon_jiero> smoking
<cocoongg> 这东西不错
<Oooops> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/176511
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 【咨询】thinkpad e420安装ubuntu有啥问题没 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346754 买了台e420想装ubuntu，不知道会有啥问题。 1.小红点可以正常使用吗？？ 2.小红点下面的三个键能正常使用吗？特别是中键。 3.显卡切换正常吗？ 4.无线网卡能正常使用吗？ 5.功耗情况怎么样？ 就这么多问题了。 统计信 ...
<adam8157> Oooops: ca 差点打开, 刷出来一小半就果断关了
<Oooops> 。。
<cocoongg> 。。。
 * adam8157 特么的 咋这么多Ruby的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/EHv6p.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 主席别害我
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里？
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 这个还好 ee刚给我一暴露的链接
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么可能，我害了你，拿谁找乐子
<ofan> Oooops: 这个太黑了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: ee他老干这个
<adam8157> roylez: 想找个简单的不用数据库的纯文本的blog系统, 结果活跃的好的都是ruby的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/w2Dge.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 为什么jekyll那种的
<roylez> adam8157: 比如像我那样的
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 都是那样的
<MeaCulpa> .
<Oooops> ruby的配置文件，格式就相当于数据库了嘛。
<adam8157> roylez: 你那个直接架在github上?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7b20，xiv讲座，一整天
<roylez> adam8157: heroku
<Oooops> 干嘛要py
<roylez> adam8157: github只是备份
<Oooops> roylez: 你不发s图了？
<adam8157> Oooops: 因为不会别的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/PjWQR.jpg  这个太卧槽了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<adam8157> roylez: 哈哈
<roylez> Oooops: 死蚯蚓
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
 * palomino|working pokes roylez 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下午看看能否参加，忙... invite转给我看看？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: dokuwiki, php的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 直接上来就是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很多wiki平台都是纯文本
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不用数据库?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nice 看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: plain file, 时间戳+filesystem 访问控制
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只有comment什么，还有些 meta data是sqlite
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 缺点是迁移的时候要小心的tar
<Oooops> roylez: 死乐。干嘛乱说
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我那个破wiki就是嘛，ucarenya.com
 * adam8157 要不, 自己写HTML?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 有订阅
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 那好简陋的。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不行你可以OrgMode 或者 rst
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 纯文本党怎么可以向html屈膝？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: orgmode... 我不用emacs啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/DokuWiki  这里竟然有囡囡的网站
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 很多文本的不简陋了，dokuwiki和moinmoin很多大项目用了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DokuWiki - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez> Oooops: http://i.imgur.com/zrFi2.jpg
<lainme> adam8157: vim有个类似的
<Oooops> adam8157: 你放弃吧。不会有适合你的。
<lainme> adam8157: 不用也用这个这个词。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我记笔记用rst或者dokuwiki了，还能输出tex装B
<Oooops> roylez: 你这么肥了。
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡~
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/4uUlx.jpg
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 你的最近有折腾么？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 没有
<roylez> tenzu: .
 * MeaCulpa 那我把我的破站也加上，灭哈哈
<MeaCulpa> Rings of wonder也是dokuwiki??很有名的奇幻
<tenzu> roylez: exchange 5.5 的server,用啥能连上?
 * adam8157 rst2html 貌似...
<roylez> tenzu: thunderbird
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.damnlol.com/watermarked/e86ef01dbee0e83481d236983b382359.jpg
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我有一次研究了一天，还是不敢上blogtng
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 但是我的老插件在几次dokuwiki更新以后越来越烂了
<lainme> MeaCulpa: ……这么小心
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/wpmyF.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 可怜的鸽子
<MeaCulpa> lainme: vim有dokuwiki高亮，用了没？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 以前用过
<Oooops> adam8157: 不如用zim。一样输出各种格式。自动产生索引。
<Oooops> 就rst的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: adam8157 :http://trow.cc/wiki/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: start - The Ring of Wonder
<MeaCulpa> 这个网站不错，居然也是dokuwiki,没看出来
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 看不到其他鸽子就无法下蛋？这算什么习性。。。
<cnfczn> 进了好几个频道,,好像只有ubuntu-cn有人..
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 还是挺容易看出来的。Andreas Gohr的是真的看不出来
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 老大当然不一样
<MeaCulpa> Andy的广告很淫荡
<tenzu> roylez: 学校exchange竟然是5.5...而且不支持pop3或者IMAP,完蛋了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你gtalk从来不上线啊...我还在等你pass auth
<bluebird> 如果大伙有时间去这个网站上逛逛
<bluebird> http://www.unix-center.net/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Unix-Center.Net » 开放源代码技术开放实验室
 * adam8157 在rh的好处就是, 不会有阻碍你用linux的地方
<adam8157> bluebird: outman...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们文档用啥写
<MeaCulpa> 开会用啥演示
<MeaCulpa> OOo?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: wiki, Ooo
<MeaCulpa> wiki不错
<forfun_> 都用docbook不？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 演示多是pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 大小^3眼？
<MeaCulpa> beam?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ooo生成的吧, 估计...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 行政那些人才不知道转pdf, 其它估计都是pdf演示
<Oooops> adam8157: 没技术含量。
<wujie> firefox没法打开了
<adam8157> Oooops: 要个啥技术含量
<zzmfish> 用html演示才cool
<zzmfish> http://imakewebthings.github.com/deck.js/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: deck.js » Modern HTML Presentations
<Oooops> cairo直接输出pdf。编程画出来。 adam8157
<adam8157> Oooops: 那还有时间干正事儿不? 凑合就行
<Oooops> 行政的，不会lin?
<missing> ooo
<missing> Oooops: 不像你天天知道秘书用linux,手把手还lol
<missing> 知道 指导
<adam8157> missing: +1
<missing> lol
<Oooops> 这妖人。
<missing> adam8157: 你也可以向ee方向发展
<adam8157> missing: 底层民工 没秘书
 * missing 吃饱午睡88
<missing> adam8157: 不是叫你发展嘛,哈哈
<AsuraLe> 求助，我windows文件夹里的东西有用gbk或者是gb编写的文件名，怎么让linux能识别？不显示问号
<zzmfish> ls | iconv -f gbk -t utf-8行不？
<AsuraLe> 这个是什么意思？
<tuuss> 听闻FLASH PLAYER 11发布了?
<forfun_> 谁对fdisk和硬盘容量的计算熟悉？请教个问题
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 略知一二，你说说看
<forfun_> 这是fdisk /dev/sdb 的输出
<forfun_> Disk /dev/sdb: 10.7 GB, 10737418240 bytes
<forfun_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1305 cylinders
<forfun_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<forfun_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<forfun_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<^k^> forfun_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<AsuraLe> 这个怎么了？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 计算出来的硬盘容量不一样啊
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 什么意思？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 你看我上面的fdisk的输出，根据第二行的255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1305 cylinders，计算出来的硬盘容量是10733990400 bytes
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 而fdisk给出的第一行的硬盘容量是Disk /dev/sdb: 10.7 GB, 10737418240 bytes
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 哦，你是说这个容量差异是吧？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩，对的
<YeLee> tuuss: Flash11发布了？正式版还是RC版？不是说11月才发正式版吗？
<jarod_chen> 估计是不是主引导区域
<AsuraLe> 10733990400是根据簇和柱面计算出来的可用空间，而10737418240则是硬盘硬件的实际容量
<jarod_chen> 估计是MBR部分 这个部分用户是不能直接使用的 所以会有差别
<AsuraLe> jarod_chen: 3.2m
<forfun_> jarod_chen: MBR只有512bytes啊
<jarod_chen> 分区表
<jarod_chen> inode表
<forfun_> jarod_chen: 分区表在MBR里
<forfun_> jarod_chen: inode表……晕
<jarod_chen> 没有格式化?
<AsuraLe> jarod_chen: inode应该是算在总容量里的，不应该单独拿出来啊 
<jarod_chen> 如果没有格式化  跟这个没关系
<forfun_> jarod_chen: 这与格式化不格式化没关系
<jarod_chen> inode是格式化后才有的
<forfun_> jarod_chen: 。。。知道
<AsuraLe> jarod_chen: inode是算在容量里的
<forfun_> jarod_chen: inode表在各分区里，不是在硬盘上特殊的区域
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 第一行的那个数据是直接读取硬件读出来的容量
<jarod_chen> sdb做过分区没?
<moriramar> Firefox 7發佈了，我又悲劇了……
<AsuraLe> jarod_chen: 这跟没做分区没有关系的
<forfun_> jarod_chen: 分区之后的，而且是格式化之后的
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 缓冲区也没那么小啊。硬盘会不会有坏道？
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 你用的哪个参数查的？ -l?
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩
<jarod_chen> 如果那个小点的数字显示的是格式化话后 文件系统实际可用的容量 .那倒是可以解释
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 你是在哪里分区的？
<AsuraLe> forfun_: linux下分区的？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 你怎么了？
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 应该是划分分区后的一些零碎的无法使用的空间
<moriramar> ScarletWolf, Firefox 6還沒捂熱呢……
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 这种解释有点牵强
<moriramar> ScarletWolf, 而且他妹的，Gentoo的Thunderbird動不動就沒中文locale
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 反正也没区别。听说FF7减少了内存占用
<moriramar> ScarletWolf, 對呀，就是要這個功能。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf, FF7評價相傳不錯。還是想用用的。
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 明白了，问题是在哪里了
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 那就用呗
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 在哪
<moriramar> ScarletWolf, 編譯呀，Thunderbird沒中文呀……
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 就是这个原因，硬盘的实际容量和划分后的可用容量的差异
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 我一直都用firefox-bin
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 你注意看你的显示信息，units = ......也就是说，linux最小存储单元是一个柱面
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋 http://shebang.ws/turing-completeness-bullshit.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Turing completeness bullshit ; p4bl0's blog
<roylez> adam8157: 看看这个blog engine，貌似有git就够了
<jarod_chen> ext2 下面貌似将 4k为基本单位的
<Oooops> 一个柱面？你的硬盘太简单了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你thunderbird啥use, linguas是啥
<jarod_chen> 所谓的块 
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 你剩余的空间不足一个柱面，所以他就给省略le ~
<Oooops> roylez: adam8157 已经被zim收购了。
<AsuraLe> cylinder
<AsuraLe> 你们不翻译为柱面么？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩，可能是这个原因
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 但是这个cylinder和一般意义上的柱面感觉不一样啊
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 因为凑不够一个单元，所以他没法读写，就只好丢了
<roylez> Oooops: 死蝌蚪
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Interactive Vim tutorial
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 这个柱面是一个逻辑东西，不是那个硬盘的硬件描述的柱面，或许应该像 jarod_chen 说的叫 块～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩，对的，我也是这么理解的，呵呵
<jarod_chen> 512 作为基本的存储单元还是不方便 所以将 2^n 个单元作为linux下的基本存储单元
<jarod_chen> 貌似最小的是4k还是多少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的firefox，打开preference就崩溃，快受不了这渣了
<forfun_> jarod_chen: ……那个是block吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你几啊
<jarod_chen> 对的 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 一般分区后都会有一些无法利用的闲散空间～～～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不是教育我别追版本么，我windows FF6表示无压力，linux FF7也没
<tenzu> roylez: 有点儿意思
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打开preferernce，点最上面的general
<NoIE> http://tech.xinmin.cn/2011/09/28/12221612.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Firefox 7发布 微软IE团队无奈奉上蛋糕_科技_新民网
<roylez> tenzu: 应变是多少啊？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 安逸
<AsuraLe> 最小读写单元和最小存储管理单元好像概念上不太一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不改天我也顺个显示器，上X
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 弄个nightly也不至于你那样，FF8
<pocoyo> roylez: 我刚才下载的firefox7 怎么没有 左上角的桔黄色的 按钮了？ 还有标题栏的。
<forfun_> AsuraLe: ~# dumpe2fs /dev/sdb1 -h
<forfun_> Block size:               4096
<forfun_> Inode size:	          256
<roylez> pocoyo: 我用penta了，你说的那些玩意都没见过
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 什么意思？
<pocoyo> roylez: penta是什么
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 呵呵,block和inode的大小，这个属于文件系统内部的东东了
<AsuraLe> forfun_: block size是最小读写单元大小嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我虽然penta了，但还留着桔黄
<roylez> pocoyo: pentadactyl
<tenzu> roylez: 应变乘以杨式模量就是应力
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 硬盘容量不一样，可能就是因为这里的柱面是逻辑柱面的原因
<roylez> tenzu: 我知道啊，但是我问你应变是多少啊
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 不是硬盘的柱面的概念
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 是的，逻辑柱面是属于linux管理的最小单位了。。。
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 小于一个逻辑柱面的，他就管理不了了，就直接把这个空间丢弃了
<tenzu> roylez: 应变是时间的函数,取决于小JJ受的外力和其本身刚度
<roylez> tenzu: ......
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 伟哥
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 应该是fdisk工具的最小单位吧
<MeaCulpa> 扩张血管
<roylez> tenzu: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li0n4sirHq1qb5gkjo1_500.jpg
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 你见过桔黄色的？我记得以前装4.0的时候就直接是不显示菜单栏的。怎么7.0默认安装后还有菜单栏 没有桔黄色按钮了？
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 不知道...
<tenzu> roylez: MeaCulpa 典型悬臂梁问题哟,有精确解的
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 也可能～
<pocoyo> 感谢您使用联通公司的宽带产品，近期，由于个别用户将单用户产品用于多台电脑终端共享上网，影响了网络负载的正常均衡，影响了周边用户的正常使用，为了便于网络平台的正常管理和公安部门要求的网络实名制的实施，请有多台终端上网需求的客户，尽快申报并使用我公司的相关产品，以免影响您的正常使用。具体事宜，请咨询10010。ã€
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<AsuraLe> forfun_: 但是我觉得应该是系统对硬盘进行管理的时候用的方式，而不简单是fdisk
 * MeaCulpa 的橘红按钮在左上，和tab栏一起，难道你们连tab栏都不要了？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: 恩，就到这打住吧，要不一直深究下去没完了，多谢你了
<AsuraLe> forfun_: :-)，不用
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 他默认安装没有嘛 我靠。我也郁闷哪。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有段时间也是FF动不动crash, 一怒之下回到FF
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不想干活，玩nethack好了，nnnd
<Drocula> 高手们好
<Fox78> roylez, DND？
<roylez> Fox78: 自己搜
<Fox78> 有玩X-nethack
<YeLee> 有人更新到FF7的吗？表示更新之后内存还是那么高
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, linguas_zh_TW
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 6.0.2今天入Portage，應該會修正這個問題了吧。
<moriramar> YeLee, 說明好像有，是持續使用不會洩漏。啟動時和原來版本差不多。
<CyrusYzGTt> fx7還木有進入 fedora的源，連 updates-testing都沒有
<YeLee> moriramar: 更新之后内存占用没什么改善，而且开flash就崩溃
<moriramar> YeLee, Flash崩潰是Adobe的事。記憶體占用是使用比如1天左右不會占用不斷增加回不來吧？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Gentoo有新Firefox進源喲～6.0.2……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..早就有 firefox-6.0.2-1.fc15.x86_64了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我的可能是hardened的情况吧。Firefox的JIT在PaX或者exec-shield下有問題。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不懂這些，，不跟你聊
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 研究了下conky，有个问题，大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346769 关于屏幕亮度显示的问题 我的是thinkpad sl400 ${voffset -75}${offset 655}${color2}Display Lenovo Thinkpad SL400 (1280*800) ${offset 655}$color1 Brightness:$color2${exec cat /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness | grep current}% 我的brightness文件是在/sys/devices/virt ...
<adam8157> roylez: checking
<adam8157> 刚吃饭去了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 心急不能玩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 法师玩不惯，太容易饿了
<moriramar> roylez, 你在玩什麼？
<roylez> moriramar: nethack
<moriramar> roylez, nethack法師？
<roylez> moriramar: .
<CyrusYzGTt> netgeek??
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ netgeek??
<Drocula> nethack是啥
<roylez> Drocula: google是啥？
<Drocula> 是啥
<bao2>         求你们啦
<bao2> 仅邀请
<bao2> 加入 #linux 需要邀请
<bao2> 邀请偶吧
<bao2> 谁可以邀请偶哇
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> 至于吗？
<bao2> 至于哇
<bao2> 球球大家啦
<bao2> :-(
<bao2> 邀请偶吧
<bao2> 偶
<Drocula> 你这样 、他们会伤心的
<Jakalala> ...
<tenzu> 竟然没被禁言
<moriramar> bao2, 你去哪干嘛。在這多好。
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 2011-09-28 13:48:52 +0800
<Jakalala>  > 5-1
<^k^> Jakalala, 4
<Jakalala> bao2: 进去不用邀请呀
<bao2> 为什么加入fedora需要注册
<bao2> 哦
<bao2> 我在用fedora
<Drocula> timenow是啥
<bao2> > Time.now
<^k^> bao2, 011-09-28 13:51:23 +0800
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 你也有帽子了，
<GNUdog> Jakalala: 五年前就有了
<bao2> 哦。。。:-(
<Drocula> > time.now
<bao2> > Time.now
<^k^> bao2, 2011-09-28 13:52:20 +0800
<bao2> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<AsuraLe> http://blog.renren.com/share/275410997/8861268036
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 今天新浪有条微博超火 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<Drocula> > Time.now
<bao2> 你不管哦
<bao2> > Time.now
<^k^> bao2, 2011-09-28 13:53:05 +0800
<Drocula> 原来……
<bao2> 要使用英文
<gfrog> hi, all
<gfrog> > Time.now
<^k^> gfrog, 2011-09-28 13:53:31 +0800
<hamo> > Time.now
<gfrog> > thanks
<Jakalala> gfrog: 你是个马甲？
<gfrog> Jakalala: 对了
<gfrog> Jakalala: 我是Kfrog的马甲
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Jakalala> gfrog: 谁的？
<gfrog> Jakalala: 我的
<Jakalala> ...
<Drocula> > Time.now
<^k^> Drocula, 2011-09-28 13:54:59 +0800
<bao2> > gfrog
<bao2> :-/
<Drocula> å°´å°¬
<leaveboy>  Time.noew
<leaveboy>  Time.now
<bao2> hahha
<AsuraLe> 你们无聊不啊？
<AsuraLe> 欺负K。。。
<bao2> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • gnome-shell extension 装了以后没反应啊～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346778 按照网上说的把e扩展文件复制到了～/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/下 然后Alt+F2,"r"之后没有反应啊～求问怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Docu — 2011-09-28 13:50 
<leaveboy> time
<Drocula> 咱机器人都啥功能啊
<Drocula> >
<AsuraLe> 主要就是报时
<hamo> >Time.now
<AsuraLe> 还有防刷屏
<Drocula> 好吧 表
<AsuraLe> Time.Now
<hamo> 为啥我不行...
<AsuraLe> Time.now
<bao2> :P
<Drocula> 格式格式
<Jakalala> ...
<hamo> > Time.now
<^k^> hamo, 2011-09-28 13:56:45 +0800
<AsuraLe> ^k^: say something
<Jakalala> 你们都几岁啊？
<AsuraLe> ^k^: say something
<^k^> n☘o☘t☘h☘i☘n☘g
<hamo> 可怜的机器人....
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<AsuraLe> ^k^: say something , you folish pig..
<Jakalala> tenzu: good
<tenzu> adam8157: 不知道它自己会不会重连
<adam8157> roylez: 你那blog都找不到以前的文章链接...我找东西都去GR里翻...
<adam8157> tenzu: ban
<Drocula> 这个机器人那托管的啊
<iIlL0oO> tenzu: 自动重连要等到明天早上 6:00
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 你太强了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我的PC不能显示gb的东西，肿么弄？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: GB?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我都在dpkg-reconfigure 里加上所有的中文编码了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我这里就没加中文编码...之用utf8
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 就是大概是GBK，GB18130 ，GB2312的东西
<iIlL0oO> tenzu: 手动重连就不一定了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 通通去掉 加这些干啥
<Jakalala> tenzu: 我早想那么做了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: utf8才是潮流
<Drocula> 机器人是谁的服务器啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 为了让他显示我以前win盘里的东西，我不知道那些东西都是啥玩意。。。
 * tenzu 求EE保佑kk早日回来正常工作
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 加上又不是为了用那个写，只是为了读～～
<adam8157> AsuraLe: Win分区长文件名是unicode的!
<moriramar> tenzu, 你把他踢了再求ee保佑？
 * adam8157 网上关于编码的文章都是小白
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 解压出来的东西就不是了。。。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 解压出来还不是保存在文件系统里...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 文档里的东西也不是。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 所以，我得想办法知道那都是些啥东西～～～
<tenzu> moriramar: 没准儿kk他爹什么时候就把它修好了
<moriramar> ……
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 反正不要改locale
<moriramar> tenzu, 它出什麼錯了？
<tenzu> moriramar: 不能正常+q
<moriramar> ……我知道了……
<adam8157> roylez: 你blog乱七八糟的, 比如: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/08/02/pass-shell-variable-to-awk.html
<tenzu> 也许刚才应该给它+q?
<tenzu> 算了,后悔也来不及了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 那改哪里？ 而且我的gedit为啥木有调编码的地方？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我不用gedit...
<^k^> Hi
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 好吧～～～
<AsuraLe> 我自己研究他们～～
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 反正不用改locale, 改了就坏掉了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我还没改locale呢～～～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 记住了，不能改locale是吧？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: en
<jyfl987> fua
<jyfl987> tenzu: fua
<tenzu> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> tenzu: fuck you all , fuck your ass, fuck you assole
<^k^> fuac?
<tenzu> jyfl987: me too
<^k^> ...
<tenzu> ^k^: 纳尼,你什么时候进来的
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 那来 
<Drocula> 靠 机器人这么智能
<jyfl987> Drocula: 人机合一的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你应该去找神啊,你不是爆神菊专业户么
<^k^> tenzu: 哈哈！你被偶骗了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那有修硬盘的么
<dungeon_jiero> meego 就这么挂了。
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<jyfl987> tenzu: 换换口味么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们这儿?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那附近也行 我老爹昨天给我下了个任务 他的硬盘坏了 要我把里头的文件抢救出来
 * tenzu 觉得jakalala这个nick可以永久封印了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是个做软件的 哪里会搞这个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 真不知道...我明天早上的飞机
<^k^> tenzu: ..............
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么早就跑了！！！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 回家?
<adam8157> tenzu: jyfl987 你俩干啥呢
<adam8157> tenzu: en
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 用testdisk
<tenzu> adam8157: 我俩就是基情一下,没啥
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 是完全坏了 得找个修硬盘的人 拆开 挂他的读盘设备上来给我读 我是搞不来
<^k^> 0^0
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 连识别都识别不了了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 你現在人機合一？？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 那是jaka....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 拆开就废了...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这种数据修复按KB收费, 无比的贵
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: testdisk 如果能识别的话直接选file unit，有可能恢复～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那要看多少钱了 我爸爸说是很重要的文件 
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 还没插电 等我今天回去试试
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 對了 kernel 到 v3.1-rc8了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你搜搜吧, 很贵很贵...
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 你说的是数据恢复 那个我知道
<AsuraLe> jyfl987:或者deep search， 然后按P直接读文件，看能读出来不～～
<CyrusYzGTt> commit 058e0676ba73d1345e70d07d341a29e2073b2e67 這個是關於 alsa的驅動更新。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的就知道kernel，你个猥琐男
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 多謝讚美。。 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 嗯嗯，我還將 bios升級到 v2.08了 ASUS N53SN
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 前提是硬盘能识别
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 露出你的真面目吧！说，你是谁？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 有誰想用最新的alsa驅動，，編譯 v3.1-rc8內核就是了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 那你有没有把你的内裤也升级一下
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 嗯，升級到 不穿 內褲 了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我想用最新alsa
<^k^> ScarletWolf: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 去編譯 v3.1-rc8就可以了
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: 还不招么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: commit里没看出来多少改进嘛
<^k^> ScarletWolf: ...
<adam8157> Jakalala
<imtxc> 这个　　dokuwiki  必须安装到　www/dukuwiki 这个目录里面么？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 真正的k去哪里了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你看 git log
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 被踢了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 是看的git show
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是 tag v3.1-rc8前面那個
<Drocula> 手机重启了……
<imtxc> 我安装到了  public_html/wiki 下面，现在无法现实图片。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾只會 git pull/log
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: git show 058e0676ba73d1345e70d07d341a29e2073b2e67
<gfrog> jyfl987: 盘坏了开始控制器坏了？ 控制器坏的话可以找同样型号的盘拆控制器来用。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://fpaste.org/Cwbz/
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊 看起来改进不大的样子
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  ALSA: hda/realtek - Don't detect LO jack when identical with HP
<CyrusYzGTt>       ALSA: hda/realtek - Avoid bogus HP-pin assignment
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有可能是控制器坏 我回家确认下 晚上再说了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么把信息发到status的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 什麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§  麻煩將 status翻譯成中文。。
 * gfrog 擦哩个擦，又忘记bash的${#} ${%}怎么用了，上周刚看完啊。。。
<moriramar> gfrog, 以後開個終端，man bash，然後/EXPANSION。就放在那放着吧。
<Drocula> 楼上是怎么说的话
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 我的status里有你发的 恩恩
<gfrog> moriramar: 好吧。。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: -CyrusYzGTt- 嗯嗯
<moriramar> Drocula, 你怎麼說話的……
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你国庆回去么？
<Drocula> 我这里看他前面有个点
<moriramar> Drocula, /me 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嗯哼
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯，爲了讓你記憶猶新，罰你抄寫 一千萬億個次方
<Drocula> 你们都认识啊
<moriramar> Drocula, 不，我吐槽的是你那句“樓上是怎麼說的話”
<moriramar> Drocula, 這話歧義很嚴重。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: for loop就够了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: # ## % %%啥的? 
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 对
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼，每次都忘，肿末办
<adam8157> 匹配删除嘛
<moriramar> Drocula, 不完全是吧。
<Drocula> 好吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我讓你手寫。。^_^
<adam8157> gfrog: 我每次查手册
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么做的？
<gfrog> adam8157: good idea！
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 哦，你問 Drocula 是這位 牛人教授的
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 就是 notice
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * Drocula 是啥
<Drocula> 这是啥
<moriramar> Drocula, 這不就出來了嗎？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你太坏了 ：p
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 现在没加+n，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 啥？？
<Drocula> 我这客户端 都必须手打 以前都是按钮啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ???
<Drocula> 我现在各种help啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 可是xchat上顯示 +n
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 可是xchat上顯示 +n +t +L k~k
<Drocula> 老大 你看我啥客户端
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: nothing。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .
<Drocula> 你们都认识啊
<^k^> adam8157: 现在怎么能notice了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 不認識。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 這叫 自來熟。。
<adam8157> ^k^: 能? 谁乱notice就踢谁
<Drocula> 我弄了一下 挨说了
<^k^> adam8157: 你试试，真的能notice了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 能就能呗
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +t 是主題保護
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 还能notice吗？
<Drocula> 这个频道有没有会员之类的什么的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 還有，，服務器又將你的 -t -n 變成  +t +n
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: en..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ * adam8157 设置 -n #ubuntu-cn 模式
<CyrusYzGTt> * adam8157 设置 -t #ubuntu-cn 模式
<CyrusYzGTt> * ChanServ 设置 +n #ubuntu-cn 模式
<CyrusYzGTt> * ChanServ 设置 +t #ubuntu-cn 模式
<Drocula> 貌似得用chanserv改吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，把  ChanServ 踢掉，+q +b
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 給我權限，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Drocula> 频道这么多人挂着啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 不過得等我換了 nick先，，不然後果很嚴重
<Drocula> raw 是干啥的
<Drocula> 踢了？
<jyfl987> 踢谁？ 让我来
<Jakalala> tusooa: hi
<Drocula> > Time.now
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://anylinux-mbp.rhcloud.com/
<Drocula> 没回来啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 在不在啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 为什么openshift的标志是个熊猫啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<jyfl987> 你好 蛋蛋桑
<GNUdog> 出售蛋蛋背影，10RMB/张
<Jakalala> kk: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 我出 -10RMB
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 怎麼不用 ~k~ 了？？
<hamo> > Time.new
<kk> hamo, 2011-09-28 14:57:27 +0800
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 10日元
<hamo> kk: 你回来了....
<Jakalala>  > 5+1
<kk> Jakalala, 6
<bao1> :)
<roylez> adam8157: blog的markdown编译，以前是用maruku，现在是用redcloth，有些不兼容
<kk> hamo, 感谢您的信息。  ㍦ 
<bao1> o 
<bao1> 哦
<hamo> kk: 没事没事...不谢不谢...
 * hamo 我还真是无聊.....= =
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<kk> hamo, 确定。  ㍦ 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋菌...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我刚退下x 没看到你们这些
<bao1> ubuntu1466人
 * Jakalala 有人知道为什么会net split吗？
<adam8157> 我退下irc dbus有问题
<roylez> adam8157: 咋不理我....
<adam8157> adam8157: test
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * adam8157 环境变量还是不对...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君？...
<Jakalala> kk: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 汝之kernel，舊之，新之
<dungeon_jiero> Linux 软件在windows下，操控也是 Linux习惯。。。中键移动。
<adam8157> roylez: freedesktop标准真麻烦
<roylez> adam8157: 我觉得也是
<roylez> adam8157: 一点也不轻量的标准
<Drocula> > Time.now
<kk> Drocula, 2011-09-28 15:04:44 +0800
<Drocula> 改成kk了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 因为linux下设计师太少，太没力量 :D 我觉得。
<adam8157> roylez: 搞得我这里很废, dbus address变了, screen里环境变量没变 各种毛病...
<adam8157> nnd, 不加那些东西启动wm了
<dungeon_jiero> freedesktop 好多好多东西。。。什么都有。
<Oooops> 多好的fd，你们居然敢反对。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: android的软件是用java写的？
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 界面全是吧。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 后端不一定。
<metbsd> 怪不得android比iphone慢
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 有不好的地方当然要反对。
<metbsd> 原来是java搞的鬼
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 神再怎么好，也有错误 :D
<roylez> adam8157: dbus就是悲催玩意
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 怪不得google要交钱给apple
<hamo> roylez: 我觉得dbus其实设计的还是很好的...
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 不知道。。。
<Oooops> 那是你们没系统思维。哪里不好了。
<roylez> adam8157: 这东西最悲催的地方就是没替代
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 这个系统太臃肿/组织太松散的毛病不好。
<hamo> 问题在于，跟dbus配合的程序，都是很老的...
<Oooops> 瞎说。
 * hamo 0_o
<adam8157> roylez: 现在这些dbus consolekit pulseaudio systemd都是一个风格-->不适合自己定制, 运行和理解 么的
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 那meego的软件用什么写的？
<adam8157> hamo: 瞎说
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 哈哈我是在瞎说。除了那个网站太差劲。看不明白之外。
<metbsd> meego和android差不多的，只有iphone才是一层的
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: Meego是普通Linux，随意你。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 不过Meego挂了，今天
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...确实有点瞎说了...
<kk> dungeon_jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Oooops> 咋又上一堆人了。 
<roylez> adam8157: dbus, pulseaudio, systemd, hal都是我不喜欢的。似乎其中有两个是一个作者
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓一边去
<Oooops> fd哪里只这些哦。
<tenzu> pocoyo`: ??
<adam8157> roylez: systemd 和pulseaudio
<tenzu> pocoyo: 嘛事儿?
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: k好狠啊
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: meego今天挂了？为什么
<adam8157> roylez:  正在保存一堆网页为pdf, 回家看, 都是历史遗留问题 一直晾在那里
<roylez> adam8157: 那么多启动管理的，至今没有一个敢说超过 launchd的
<adam8157> roylez: launchd?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不在了？
<roylez> adam8157: mac的那个，bsd licence
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 那个
<Jakalala> .
<roylez> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchd#Use_outside_Mac_OS_X
<kk> ⇪ ti: launchd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez> adam8157: 其实现在是换用launchd的好时间呢
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<kk> Jakalala: .. ..
<ScarletWolf> 怎么改成kk了...
<dungeon_jiero> 好kk。
<dungeon_jiero> 踢kk的屁股
<adam8157> roylez: 看见别人义愤填膺的怪用户不启动ck-launch-session和dbus-launch, 就去了解了下这俩以及xsession. 都配置好了之后发现给我造成了很多很多不便....
<adam8157> roylez: 还不如不加, 反正我的自动挂载是通过udev的, freedesktop.org的那些鸟事太弱
<roylez> adam8157: dbus也是内存大户
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ bsn 的“舊”內核
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch行了，win挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346789 兄弟们，上回书说到俺双硬盘安装完arch搞好了硬盘引导顺序后，终于顺利的进入arch了 viewtopic.php?f=155&t=346567&p=2493214#p2493214 但进了arch后，发现安装win的那块盘，除了C盘系统分区外，其他所有分区都已经识别，唯独不见了C，有些慌了。 重启在grub里选win ...
 * adam8157 终于又连上来了
 * pocoyo 终于边上来了
<Cherrot> 有谁用Blender么？为什么在我机器上反应这么迟钝？
<moriramar> adam8157, 頂，再見噴fdo的同學。
<Oooops> 卡拉什尼科夫本人在接受历史频道采访时曾说过，中国人将AK带到世界各地，却没交过一分钱的专利费
<jarodlau> %r test red
<BaByChU> person est la
<BaByChU> 有谁知道cron里面重启服务后如何延续之前的计数之类的信息
<BaByChU> 比如pptpd restart之后 新的ppp又重新开始从初始拿IP
<BaByChU> ??
<moriramar> BaByChU, dhcpcd knows to utilize last lease through /var/lib/dhcpcd/*.lease. I dunno others.
<BaByChU> moriramar: merci
<moriramar> BaByChU, ？
<BaByChU> moriramar: thanks
<moriramar> BaByChU, 哪對哪呀？
<BaByChU> moriramar: merci=thanks
<BaByChU> <moriramar> BaByChU, dhcpcd knows to utilize last lease through /var/lib/dhcpcd/*.lease. I dunno others.
<moriramar> 法語？
<BaByChU> moriramar:恩。。。。
<moriramar> 哦。
<BaByChU> moriramar: 装B语言
<moriramar> BaByChU, 我表示我更關注Quenya。
<BaByChU> moriramar: 小姑娘不懂Quenya
<moriramar> BaByChU, 我管小姑娘做什麼？
<BaByChU> moriramar: 小姑娘只知道法语。。。哇塞romantique....
<moriramar> BaByChU, 我表示男生也沒幾個懂的。我不管他們。
<BaByChU> moriramar: .....
<BaByChU> moriramar: 搞个quenya的键盘去
<BaByChU> moriramar: 中土键盘。。。。
<BaByChU> moriramar: 没找到pptpd的信息 奶奶的
<moriramar> BaByChU, Quenya反正有拉丁拉法，只要有輸入法就行了。
<BaByChU> moriramar: 每次重启服务后拨进来的人的IP都和之前在线的重复 
<moriramar> BaByChU, ……
<moriramar> BaByChU, 不懂你這個。
<BaByChU> moriramar: 哎  算了 今天不弄了
<BaByChU> moriramar: 我还是法语吧  讲的人还算多
<BaByChU> moriramar: 走了俺 au revoir
<Cherrot> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/89e7a144jw1dlk31tdx2sj.jpg  问答机器人
<OOOOoooo> asd....~
<OOOOoooo> irssi for windows can't print Chinese chart...
<OOOOoooo> mei ren zai ma ?
<jarodlau> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ..
<Oooops> /Clear
<Cherrot> kk: 怎么换名字呢？
<jarodlau> Cherrot: /nick yournewnick
<kk> Cherrot, 你在学校学习。  ㍨ 
<Cherrot> jarodlau: 我是想问 kk 为啥换名字:)
<jarodlau> Cherrot:  fashion show
<Cherrot> jarodlau: 我又凹凸了
<jarodlau> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA3ODM4ODA4.html 
<kk> ⇪ ti: 实拍：美国密歇根湖龙吸水奇观 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<AsuraLe> oh ,shit 
<SkyHacker> ???
<AsuraLe> i could not input with ibus in kmess and kvirc
<kk> C҉h҉e҉r҉r҉o҉t҉ ҉换҉换҉口҉味҉，҉不҉能҉每҉天҉吃҉同҉一҉桌҉菜҉嘛
<moriramar> AsuraLe, QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你既然學 ee 的爆菊體
<SkyHacker> 爆菊体！！！
<SkyHacker> -_______________________- !!!
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • ibus 更新到1.4.0-1，Ctrl+Enter调不出来了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346800 今天Syu之后就出不来输入法了，装回1.3.9-3好了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 susbarbatus — 2011-09-28 16:32 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: elec-power down ,and makes my irc client could not layout out chinese TT
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...
<adam8157> roylez: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/viewthread.php?tid=3602094&page=1&extra=#pid21504693
<kk> ⇪ ti: 将stdout和stderr重定向到同一个文件的问题。 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net 
<adam8157> roylez: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3602094-1-1.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 将stdout和stderr重定向到同一个文件的问题。 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net 
<adam8157> 为啥...
<adam8157> hamo: 过来看过这个帖子
 * hamo looking
<roylez> adam8157: hamo 也是如花党？
<hamo> roylez: 如花党？
<adam8157> hamo: rh
<roylez> hamo: RH党
<adam8157> roylez: 我们intern
<roylez> adam8157: hmmmm...
<adam8157> 日和 如花 raj & howard
 * hamo 好吧...如花党...
<roylez> hamo: intern结束到18摸来么？
<adam8157> roylez: 你个挖人头的
<hamo> roylez: 18M...
<tusooa> kk: `new
<tusooa> Oooops: eexp's bot?
<roylez> adam8157: 你也想来啊？
<roylez> adam8157: 欢迎欢迎...
<roylez> adam8157: ./redirect >>std.txt 2>std.txt  问题在这一句吧？
<tusooa> 2>&1
<adam8157> roylez: 切
<adam8157> roylez: 我改成>>了
<roylez> adam8157: flush的问题？
<adam8157> roylez: strace里面的write也会受影响?
<adam8157> roylez: 要是顺序没变, 最后结果变了, 大概找到flush, 但是顺序变了...
<roylez> adam8157: 在 printf 那句后面flush一次看看不就好了
<roylez> adam8157: 不管你信不信，反正我是信了
<adam8157> hamo: 18摸都在上地 张江这种地方, 不要去
<adam8157> roylez: 我试试
<adam8157> roylez: 用fsync试呢 估计就是内核缓存的原因吧
<roylez> adam8157: c我不懂  ioctl 的 fsync 模式，你说的应该是这个吧
<adam8157> roylez: 有个函数, sync 文件fd
<adam8157> roylez: 不对啊, 顺序不改变化啊...我不信
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 这是一个奇迹
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 你跳槽过来就有了
<adam8157> roylez: 不跳...你都xx了还想着卖人
<roylez> adam8157: 我都怎么了？
<adam8157> ...那天你给我说的...
<roylez> adam8157: 我不知道
<roylez> adam8157: ruby脚本也有那毛病
<roylez> adam8157: 我改sync看看
<adam8157> roylez: 这样...系统调用被重排了么...我去
<roylez> adam8157: 都在缓存里面，没写到文件
<adam8157> 问题是往缓存里写的顺序都变了啊....撞墙
<roylez> adam8157: 我猜对了
<adam8157> roylez: 啥情况?
<roylez> adam8157: 你个猪头，不知道你怎么写的
<roylez> puts "hello"
<roylez> $stdout.flush
<roylez> $stderr.puts "ho, shit!"
<adam8157> roylez: 我这会儿没试呢, 脑补 等你动手
<adam8157> roylez: 于是?
<roylez> adam8157: 把这三行存下来用ruby执行，去掉当中一行，再执行看看
<roylez> adam8157: ./test.rb &>> std.out
<moriramar> 悲劇了，PulseAudio更新到1.0沒聲音了……
<hamo> adam8157: 确实奇怪...不仅仅是缓冲的问题...系统调用都被重排了...
<adam8157> roylez: 没装ruby, 拿你的结果想想
<GNUdog|work> 蛋糕吃的好爽，腻死了
<tusooa> GNUdog|work: .
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 上次的核桃的巨腻, 这次还好
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 蛋糕？蛋蛋...糕 adam8157 ???
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点兄
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 上次我木有去吃
<GNUdog|work> roylez, 好口味！
<adam8157> roylez: 刚办公室集体吃蛋糕
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你立功了
<tusooa> adam8157: 
<adam8157> roylez: 你flush就是强制不让他变顺序 为啥顺序变了解释不了 哼
<tusooa> adam8157: stdout buffer.
<tusooa> adam8157: but stderr not
<hamo> adam8157: 生成的汇编代码里，确实是先stdout后stderr的...说明不是gcc搞得鬼...
<adam8157> tusooa: 不缓冲的就先执行?
<tusooa> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> hamo: 那就说明是内核搞的鬼
<tusooa> adam8157: it does not print until it meets a '\n' or the buffer is full
 * adam8157 我只能理解为缓冲的提交写操作, 慢了...
<roylez> adam8157: stderr没准已经带了fsync了，自己就输出了。stdout没带sync，你的输出又短，不带flush就轮到后面了
<hamo> 问题在于，strace显示的，应该是系统调用返回的顺序，而不是调用的顺序..
<hamo> 所以这样就解决了...
<hamo> 明白？
<adam8157> hamo: 那是系统调用, 缓冲的前面还有别的处理吧
<moriramar> 我暈，這已經是第二次Pulseaudio升級出問題了。load-module module-udev-detect天天出問題。
<AsuraLe> 终于好了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 刚才难道你也重启去了？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 是。
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊，fwrite到stdout的，比fwrite到stderr的先调用，但是后返回...所以顺序就变了...
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 为啥你不直接用alsa？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 為了程式音量控制。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我说怎么刚想问你改完了是不是需要重启，就找不到人了
<hamo> adam8157: 后返回的原因就是缓冲...
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 改完什麼？
 * adam8157 我确实该找个小的C项目练手了...555
<adam8157> hamo: 所谓返回就是最终提交写操作的系统调用嘛
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 改完QT_INPUT环境变量
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 需要重新啟動X，不需要重新啟動系統吧。不過要看你改在哪了。
<hamo> adam8157: 我不知道fwrite最后在什么情况返回了..得看看glibc的源码...
<adam8157> hamo: 不用看了, 你从内核角度理解嘛, 最后都是要到系统调用, 陷入内核态的. 有缓冲的罗罗嗦嗦, 陷入的慢了
<hamo> adam8157: E...
<roylez> adam8157 hamo 你们这班没救的C娃
<adam8157> roylez: ruby党啊...
<SkyHacker> roylez: 。。。。
<moriramar> adam8157, roylez是ruby黨的？
<adam8157> moriramar: yep
<hamo> roylez: 18M还用ruby?
<roylez> hamo: 自己用
<roylez> adam8157: 下班，88
<adam8157> roylez: 我大概要afk 5-6天了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 就按你说的改的QT_INPUT ，要重新启动系统～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe, QT_IM_MODULE
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 沒有什麼QT_INPUT
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 嘿嘿～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 还记不住～～～
 * adam8157 ee的代码都不缩进的!
<moriramar> adam8157, vim是不是有個專門的縮進的功能？直接把全文都縮進的。
<adam8157> moriramar: "="
<adam8157> moriramar: 例如gg=G
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 对了，你知不知道linux怎么样支持GBK一类的中文显示啊？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 以及ctrl+alt+1那样终端里面的中文显示～～
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 本來就支持呀？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Ctrl+Alt+1就不要想了。雖然解決方案很多，但是我覺得都就那樣。你看下fbterm吧。
 * gfrog oops，又在chromium的support频道被bot骚扰了，擦
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 算了，還是就fbterm吧。
<moriramar> adam8157, 感謝。
<adam8157> gfrog: bot 还会主动骚扰?
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我在dpkg-reconfigure locales里把中文的都勾上了，但是 有些gbk的东西显示出来还是乱码
<gfrog> adam8157: 不清楚是个嘛玩意，反复的发送带所有人nick的消息
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉唉
<adam8157> gfrog: 几号回家啊?
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 說詳細點。什麼程式，什麼文件，什麼時間你做了什麼？
<lainme> adam8157: ee说了多次，perl，随便写……于是就。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是好孩子，坚守到放假前夕
<moriramar> adam8157, 太感謝了。
<adam8157> moriramar: ...怎么了
<adam8157> lainme: 要来台风了?
<moriramar> adam8157, 那個=那個，每次看cheat sheat都給搞漏了，從來就沒記得。
<lainme> adam8157: 是的
<adam8157> lainme:  以前经历过台风没有
<lainme> adam8157: 没有
<AsuraLe> moriramar: openbox的thunar的文件名——我从win下面的分区拖出来的，压缩的文件名是gb编码的，结果现在显示的全一堆乱七八糟哦的问号方块的
<adam8157> moriramar: cheat sheet才多少东西啊...
<adam8157> lainme: 安啦, 台风没啥意思
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 简单说就是x下的gb编码的文件名，以及gedit的显示
<moriramar> adam8157, 有，但我沒看見。話說=對Haskell反而把程式全搞亂了，不用了。謝謝了。
<adam8157> moriramar: 0_o
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 那是核心配置問題。FAT的話核心有個參數選擇默認的Codepage。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, NTFS分區就沒事，直接用ntfs-3g自動識別。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 也就是说在ntfs分区里就能正常显示？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 到linux下自己的分区就不干？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 嗯，4年過去了，我2年內沒出過什麼問題。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 哈？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 壓縮的文件？你是說zip嗎？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: win下面rar压缩的东西～
<adam8157> lainme: 你总是偶尔默默的看着, 偶尔冒个泡... 跟 tusooa 一样
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 还有人家传给我txt文件，如果是gb编码的，我拿gedit打开就是乱码
<adam8157> 去掉第一个偶尔
<moriramar> AsuraLe, RAR解壓的情况我就不知道了，我太久沒用。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 而且我发现我gedit没有选择编码的地方
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 我只知道ZIP解壓現在Linux的那unzip很傻逼。
<lainme> adam8157: 写程序或者看论文看不下去就来看看~我是一直在线的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 我表示我用gvim的。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 反正win下面压缩的东西解压出来好像经常都是会乱码的把？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, gedit有個地方設定，不過我記得位置很噁心吧？我不記得了。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, rar我不知道，不亂說。
<adam8157> rar 7z 内部以unicode存储
<moriramar> AsuraLe, gedit那個：http://lijunjie.iteye.com/blog/667971
<kk> ⇪ ti: gedit自动识别GBK编码 - 奋斗一生 - ITeye技术网站
<imtxc> dokuwiki  安装之后 域名是 wiki.xxx.com  那 访问wiki.xxx.com  只能查看 start 这个页面么？ 能不能让它显示索引呢。。
<imtxc> 让它显示页面列表。。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending. 为啥自动加载第一次非要来个这个错误？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 第一次加載什麼……
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 把所有的主謂賓定狀補要補全，不然其它人不知道你在說什麼。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 就是thunar不是会把ntfs的分区的放到面板上，直接双击就可以加载么？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 第一次加载的时候就会出那个错误。。。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 那原因應該可能是單擊就行了吧……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 但是之后我双击就没问题啊
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 是呀，之後都掛上了當然沒問題……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦，了解了～～～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: TT，郁闷
<moriramar> 怎麼了？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: gedit3到底是怎么想的。。。。。。那种方法是针对gedit-2的
<moriramar> adam8157,  我必須說我不用Emacs是太正確的決定了。我最近因為畫圖用Ctrl鍵，結果把小指的指背快磨破了。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 你還上Gnome 3了？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 那我就不知道了。到現在Gnome 3因為不少bug沒修正，還沒進Gentoo的Portage呢。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 没有。。。。但是我就装了个gedit，unstable就给我装了个gedit。。。。不仅没有改编码的功能，而且gconf-editor也看不到
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 3改用dconf了。那玩意我不熟。你問問其它人。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 等他們下班回家了再。
<CyrusYzGTt> 122.237.18.213
<CyrusYzGTt> ping 122.237.18.213
<tusooa> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> tusooa, ……
<moriramar> tusooa, 我知道你是E黨的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 使用ubuntu如何将需要的文件和文件夹制作成ext4格式的img文件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346812 本人是个菜鸟，ubuntu系统不熟悉，希望各位大大指点。 类似截图这样的img文件！ 我使用mount -o loop命令挂载img文件，有的可以正常修改，而有的文件不允许修改，是怎么回事儿呢？不允许修改的文件用umou ...
<jiero> E党是什么/
<ScarletWolf> jiero: emacs吧
<moriramar> jiero, Emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> ee
<forfun_> jiero: emacs吧
<forfun_> jiero: 都让你用emacs呢，:-)
<jiero> forfun_: 我emacs 和vim都没用过。
<Drocula> 都吃饭去了？
<jiero> forfun_: 因为不许要那样编辑东西。。。
<moriramar> Drocula, 有的人在下班路上。
<jiero> forfun_: 如果这里是折腾者社区。。。我就是最不折腾的人之一。
<Drocula> 好吧都是专业人士
<jiero> Drocula: 你需要什么？
<forfun_> jiero: vi不需要折腾
<Drocula> 聊天
<jiero> forfun_: 听说需要
<forfun_> jiero: emacs玩到一定程度就不需要折腾了，按部就班了
<jyfl987> forfun_: 现在谁真的用vi ? 都是vim
<jiero> forfun_: 好吧。我还没时间学程序创作。以后吧。
<forfun_> jyfl987: vi=vim
<Drocula> å°´å°¬
<moriramar> forfun_, vi 不是 vim
<moriramar> forfun_, FreeBSD 的 vi 是 nvi
<forfun_> moriramar: ……，好了我错了，大部分人理解的vi就是vim
<AsuraLe> moriramar: export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1  这是什么意思？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, dunno
<Drocula> 菜鸟告诉你 应该是改环境变量
<forfun_> vi大众，emacs是小众
<forfun_> Drocula: 呵呵，真幽默～
<Drocula> 那幽默？
<forfun_> AsuraLe: G_BROKEN_FILENAMES.  If this environment variable is set, GLib assumes that filenames are in the locale encoding rather than in UTF-8. 
<moriramar> forfun_, 這的Emacs可不小衆。
<forfun_> moriramar: 我也希望
<forfun_> moriramar: :-)
<Drocula> local encoding是啥解码
<moriramar> forfun_, 不少吧，MaskRay cfy ofan 你 tusooa 随便說說就一堆。
<forfun_> moriramar: 比例
<moriramar> forfun_, 這比例有1:!
<moriramar> forfun_, 至於外面就算了。
<moriramar> forfun_, 外面我看國外統計大概6:4，不過因為歷史原因的輸入法和字型問題，emacs在中國感覺用的人要少些。
<tolbkni> ¾ÓÈ»ÂÒÂë
<kk> tolbkni:say ╬сх╩брбК in KOI8-R ? We use UTF-8 !
<forfun_> moriramar: 我是从vi到emacs的
<moriramar> forfun_, 呃……
<dumb1224> 我在学vim 感觉学点皮毛就很够用了
<moriramar> dumb1224, 我目前也是。當然可能和我用的東西在vim下支持有限有關。
<moriramar> dumb1224, 實在不想像有些人那樣整個vimrc整超長時間。
<forfun_> moriramar: emacs的shell很受用
<dumb1224> moriramar: 对于我这样的新手vim已经使我能做很多以前无法完成的事了
<dumb1224> moriramar: 呵呵 vimrc一般都是照搬他人一段段
<naked89tt> The fcitx4.1.1 can't input words
<jyfl987> forfun_: vi != vim 
<naked89tt> anyone help me??
<Drocula> 路上塞车了吧 估计
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • Ubuntu 11.10默认将不安装LibreOffice,这是真的吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346815 在雨林木风看到下面的信息,不知道是不是真的,如果是真的那就真郁闷了,我用3G网卡安个 LibreOffice 要N年,5555 "Ubuntu 11.10 中的 LibreOffice 将不会默认出现在全局菜单中。 Canonical’s Björn Michaelsen 在其博客上发布了这个小变化(blog),  ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博： 自毀計劃進行到第一步第三小步。等明天的快遞到了，。就準備第四步
<kk> C3y3r3u3s3Y3z3G3T3t3 3什3么3是3自3毀3計3劃
<necwizard> Empathy  无法登录qq吗
<necwizard> 原先用pigin也总是掉线
<necwizard> air的qq大家感觉好用吗
<Drocula> 不好用
<Drocula> 我用web的
<necwizard> 唉。。。相亲，对方女生只有QQ
<necwizard> web总感觉很别扭
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 支付寶的 ff 64bit插件，，漏洞比較多
<kk> C5y5r5u5s5Y5z5G5T5t5 5自5毁5就5是5利5用5它5的5漏5洞5，5然5后5把5自5己5搞5到5网5警5的5办5公5室5，5并5罚5钱5？
<necwizard> 我擦，air qq果真很垃圾啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你怎麼改用 55 =嗚嗚 字體了
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 是 準備去 野外 給自己找 墳墓
<kk> C҉y҉r҉u҉s҉Y҉z҉G҉T҉t҉ ҉哦҉，҉生҉病҉了҉？
<CyrusYzGTt> necwizard§ air用 flash的，，當然在linux表現的很垃圾
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 嗯，，抑鬱，焦慮。。適者生存的失敗者
<Drocula> 机器人咋的了
<Drocula> 神经病了。
<Drocula> 啥啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你怎麼又用 爆菊字體了
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-09-28 19:20:54 +0800
<Drocula> 难道说kk是 人！？
<Drocula> > Time.now
<kk> Drocula, 2011-09-28 19:21:54 +0800
<SkyHacker> - -!爆菊字体.....
<Drocula> 是机器人啊
<SkyHacker> 居然有这种字体...
<Drocula> 啊 kk有人看着啊
<Drocula> 完全没人搭理我
<SkyHacker> 呵呵~~
<Drocula> 好吧
<WiiW> > 1.class
<kk> WiiW, Fixnum
<CyrusYzGTt> > 3.class
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Fixnum
<CyrusYzGTt> > 38.class
<imtxc> QQ 的问题，确实是个纠结。
<imtxc> 班里面通知个事情，非得用群。
<WiiW> imtxc: 很多人不上QQ咋办？
<Drocula> 我们都是飞信群
<imtxc> WiiW: 留言。。
<WiiW> 飞信好多了
<imtxc> WiiW: 反正在我这里  不用根本不i行。。
<imtxc> 只能web了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。貌似我以前用飛鴿傳信
<Drocula> > 4+2
<kk> Drocula, 6
<CyrusYzGTt> > log2
<WiiW> 飞信自动变成短信的吧？
<Drocula> 好聪明！
<imtxc> >sin2
<WiiW> > log    2
<Drocula> 只有群主能发短信
<Drocula> 你可以群发信息就行
<imtxc> 我们班经常在QQ群里面发通知  
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'sin 23 + cos 34 ' *8
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, sin 23 + cos 34 sin 23 + cos 34 sin 23 + cos 34 sin 23 + cos 34 sin 23 + cos 34 sin 23 + cos 34 sin 
<louxiaxz> meego换成Tizen了
<WiiW> > log     4
<imtxc> 还有啊，妹纸也用QQ
<imtxc> 能怎么办呢。
<WiiW> > sin   2
<kk> WiiW, 0.9092974268256817
<CyrusYzGTt> > tan 66
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 0.02656051777603939
<CyrusYzGTt> > ( sin 30 )^2 + ( cos 70 )^2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `^' for -0.9880316240928618:Float
<WiiW> >  8 ** 2
<kk> WiiW, 64
<CyrusYzGTt> > sort ([6, 1, 4])
<king-egg> ....
<king-egg> 不是吧  
<CyrusYzGTt> > hyperfactiorial (3)
<king-egg> A哥 
<CyrusYzGTt> > (3^3)*(2^2)*(1^1)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 0
<Hoxily> > time.Now
<CyrusYzGTt> > (3**3)x(2**2)x(1**1)
<WiiW> > [1,3,2].sort
<kk> WiiW, [1, 2, 3]
<Hoxily> Hoxily: 2011/09/28 周三 19:37
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> > (3^3)x(2^2)x(1^1)
<luoshu> 12321234567
<WiiW> > [1,3,2].sort * 2 + [9]
<kk> WiiW, [1, 2, 3, 1, 2, 3, 9]
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 英特尔、三星合作开发发移动系统Tizen！？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346823 原链接：http://it.sohu.com/20110928/n320859157.shtml 北京时间9月28日消息，据国外媒体报道，两大Linux软件机构——LiMo基金会(LiMo Foundation)和Linux基金会(Linux Foundation)当地时间周三宣布，它们将与英特尔和三星联合开发一款面向智能手 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> > [6,1,4].rank
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `rank' for [6, 1, 4]:Array
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank([6,1,4])
<WiiW> > class Array;def rank;'rank ok';end;end ;  [6,1,4].rank
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 嗚嗚，，
<CyrusYzGTt> > i(sqrt-1)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, wrong number of arguments(0 for 1)
<CyrusYzGTt> > timestamp(2011-09-28)
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand(56)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 8
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand(56)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 51
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand(56)
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand(56)
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand(56)
<Hoxily> > rand(CyrusYzGTt)
<kk> Hoxily, uninitialized constant IRC::CyrusYzGTt
<Hoxily> kk: how to initialize the constant? :-(
<kk> Hoxily, 你能负担得起吗？  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ?? 能不能用中文？？
<WiiW> Hoxily: 这样
<hamo> > abc=123
<kk> hamo, 123
<WiiW> > CyrusYzGTt=9; rand(CyrusYzGTt)
<hamo> > Time
<kk> hamo, Time
<hamo> > Time.now
<gDD> man kk
<WiiW> 给你们个网上的玩去吧
<Drocula> 靠 man
<WiiW> http://tryruby.org/
<kk> ⇪ ti: try ruby! (in your browser)
<WiiW> 这网址里玩
<Drocula> 搞笑呢
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 不要，，我不想打開瀏覽器
<Hoxily> WiiW: 已经很久了,还没有打开.这个网站好慢诶
<Drocula> 机器人谁设计的啊
<Drocula> 我手机都打开了
<WiiW> > def i(i=1);'ok';end;def love(i=1);end;you=1;          i love you
<WiiW> > rand rand rand rand 99999
<kk> WiiW, 5684
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(55)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 769478526514201800000000.0
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(55) x exp (ee)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(55) x exp2(2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(55) * exp2(2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(55) + exp2(2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(5) + exp2(2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(2012)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Infinity
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(12)
<cwl> vim 打开文件，加载对应插件出错，怎么查看出错信息。很短暂，没看清
<WiiW> :message
<cwl> WiiW: 3x
<mao1> linux c中有没有求幂的函数
<WiiW> mao1: -lm 是连接math库，gcc默认不连接，必须自己指定
<mao1> WiiW: 想起来了，但是为什么include的之后也不行呢
<hamo> mao1: man 3 exp
<CyrusYzGTt> man bc && man dc
<WiiW> hamo: 为什么是  man 3 不是 man 4
<hamo> WiiW: 为什么是4？
<WiiW> 哦，我看到 man man 了
<CyrusYzGTt> bc - An arbitrary precision calculator language
<CyrusYzGTt> dc - an arbitrary precision calculator
<WiiW>        ec - EC key processing
<MaskRay> mao1: pow
<imtxc> 额  别说QQ了 飞信也没办法用啊？
<WiiW> web飞信
<WiiW> https://webim.feixin.10086.cn/login.aspx
<mao1> MaskRay: 谢谢了
<Iansun> pyfetion
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 嗯，用上火狐10啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346831 刚升级到火狐10,和9没多大变化，扩展还都能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2011-09-28 20:32 
<hysi> ：）
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(8157)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Infinity
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(99)
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt:  exp 701 之后就是虚数了
<WiiW> > exp 701
<kk> WiiW, 2.7569685642268427e+304
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 我這裏顯示答案是 9.8890303E42
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 我這裏顯示答案是 9.8890303e42
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(81)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 1.5060973145850306e+35
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(57)
<WiiW> ruby-1.9.2-p290 :004 > exp 22
<WiiW>  => 3584912846.131592
<WiiW> ruby-1.9.2-p290 :005 > exp 10
<WiiW>  => 22026.465794806718
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp(0)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 1.0
<CyrusYzGTt> e1.0ress
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp()
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, wrong number of arguments(0 for 1)
<WiiW> ruby-1.9.2-p290 :007 > exp 2
<WiiW>  => 7.38905609893065
<CyrusYzGTt> exp2(3)
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp2(3)
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.ruby-doc.org/core/classes/Math.html
<CyrusYzGTt> > acos 30
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Numerical argument is out of domain - "acos"
<CyrusYzGTt> > log10 2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 0.3010299956639812
<CyrusYzGTt> > gamma 2.1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 1.0464858468535605
<CyrusYzGTt> > hypot 4
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, wrong number of arguments(1 for 2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > hypot 2
<zkwlx> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> > hypot 3
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, wrong number of arguments(1 for 2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > hypot 55
<zkwlx> >exp 2 2 2 2 2
<CyrusYzGTt> > log2 34
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 5.087462841250339
<WiiW> > exp exp exp 0
<kk> WiiW, 15.154262241479262
<CyrusYzGTt> > cbrt 23
<kk> 不3要3玩3了
<zkwlx> > ln 30
<kk> 自☘己☘装☘个☘r☘u☘b☘y☘去☘玩☘吧
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你的浮點運算用完了？？
<zkwlx> 我一般用ipython算...
<kk> .☘.
<CyrusYzGTt> > sqrt(x**2 + y**2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > hypot(3, 4)
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 5.0
<cfy> kk: ....
<cfy> 装个ccl玩吧
<kk> 嗯҉，҉c҉c҉l
<kk> 我☘重☘启☘了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看來 kk的內存都被 數學佔領了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看來 kk的內存都被萬惡的 數學佔領了
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來考數學上 irc也可以解決問題
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 qalculate算出來了，exp(8195) = 约 1.1047886E3559
<CyrusYzGTt> exp(8157) = 约 3.4680782E3542
<CyrusYzGTt> 等下 kk來了，讓她安裝 qalculate,,很強大 exp(8157)也算出來了
<pocoyo`> 原来还是系统太旧了。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo`§ ??
<pocoyo`> CyrusYzGTt: firefox4.0可以在xp下运行，只是相比vista和7缺少新的aero界面和Direct2D加速，对于功能倒没有精简。Direct2D加速必须依靠DirectX 10实现，但DirectX 10需要DirectX 10显卡和vista/7系统支持
<slacker_HD> 为啥机器人都不在了
<pocoyo`> CyrusYzGTt: 我这显卡也太老了。日
<pocoyo`> !bot | slacker_HD 
<lubotu2> slacker_HD: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo`§ 哦，去讓ee贊助你
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<slacker_HD> lubotu2,where are you
<slacker_HD> lubotu2, rm -rf /
<slacker_HD> lubotu2, what is ubuntu
<lubotu2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 很奇怪 我这系统没恢复之间是可以用firefox aero界面的 恢复之后就不行了。也不知道原来我装了什么东西。不过现在cpu占用率不会老出现红条。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ attoday * (attometer^8157) = 1E-146820 yd*m^8157
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ - -..汗
<imtxc> 也不知道什么时候能有个完美版的QQ 啊 飞信啊的
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 出什么汗？我很小白菜吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 不是，，你說的，我絕大部分不懂。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 現在nick的維基解密 coulomb * yoctoroentgen * microsecond * y * zeptogram * teratonne = 258y zA^2 * g*s^3
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我只是在描述表象
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 好吧，，我很久沒有用 Xp了，，而且 win7的正版也沒怎麼用過，，不懂
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我这烂配置怕也该over了。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 建議你用 debian的 i3
<jiero> 新的CPU肯定很快。我都没用过。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: i3是哪个？
<tolbkni> jiero, 没感觉，一上来就是 i3
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 某個界面，，沒有配置很醜陋的，，
<pocoyo> 哪个界面 听都没听过 CyrusYzGTt 
<tolbkni> jiero, 我们两个好像跑题了？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 好吧，那麼介紹你用 openbox吧，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Firefox宣稱不受TLS1.0影響是什麼情况？
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 全称是啥，只听过 e17
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 你那天破解的是什麼？
<iGoogle> ion
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你瞎推荐wm?
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 額，，應該是 noscript還有 adb
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧 我还是找一个老点儿的老实呆着比较的好。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ssl
<adam8157> iGoogle: awesome
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我覺得這幾個滿足需要
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, NoScirpt有漏洞？
<iGoogle> 这些官迷子，有上去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 作者就是個漏洞
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Firefox is not vulnerable in default configurations.
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 這是官方的解釋
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 你說你那天測試破解的是SSL3.0？
<iGoogle> moriramar: 听忽悠。
<moriramar> iGoogle, 聽誰忽悠？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§  我用 qalculate exp(8157) = 约 3.4680782E3542
<iGoogle> 开启插件机制，就不安全。都没认证的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 正解
<moriramar> iGoogle, 我明白了。
<CyrusYzGTt> log10(20000) = 约 4.30103
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ exp(2012) = 约 6.3168067E873
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 改nick分割符。
<DingYi388773> 有人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,??
<kk> DingYi388773, ....  ㍭ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 神語果然難理解
<DingYi388773> 神語？
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<iGoogle> WiiW: 你干嘛。bot死了？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 没叫名高亮的。傻子。还不改。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不改，這樣就不用麻煩，，
<iGoogle> 打仗去了。nnnnnd
<imtxc> 听说T400 的屏幕爱坏  我的现在也偶然闪起来了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神戰？？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我把硬盘格式化了TT ，300G的资料没有了TT
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 弓虽淫
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 手贱了？
<AsuraLe> tolbkni: 没办法，M$把分区表弄的全乱套了，根本没法恢复～～～～
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥神让你改？
<AsuraLe> tolbkni: 我已经连续尝试一个星期了TT，testdisk实在是拿他没办法了
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 上次遇到过，用 geniusdisk 搞定的，linux 下的磁盘郭巨不熟悉
<jarodlau> god bless you
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 不过我运气好，只是D盘杯具，所以比较好搞定
<AsuraLe> tolbkni: 要是一般的，testdisk能搞定～～～～但是那个是被改了动态磁盘，结果不知道微软怎么给弄的～～～～分区表完全乱套了～～～
<AsuraLe> tolbkni: 那个是以前的资料盘～
<jarodlau> 继续安装cairo-ubuntu,nnd,linux的字体就把人折腾死了
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: cairo是什么东西？
<tolbkni> AsuraLe, 2D 渲染库
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 字体渲染的
<tolbkni> jarod
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 专门用来折腾字体的？
<tolbkni> jarodlau, 你确定是字体渲染？字体渲染不是 pango 么
<tolbkni> 我去确认确认
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: arch 下面的cairo没有 像ubuntu的打补丁,
 * AsuraLe 发现文鼎的字体在linux下显示不出来，是什么原因呢？
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 安装了就能显示啊,gnome不是有个软件可以显示字体的么? 
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 汉仪的可以，汉鼎、长城的不行
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 华康的也可以
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: xlsfonts(fc-list)有字体名字没? 是不是被fontconfig替换了?
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 是专门用来查看字体内容的？
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 那玩意在哪里看？
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: fc-list是显示你系统安装的字体
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 我都直接丢在.font下面的
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: 选字体的列表有，但是显示不出来效果
<jarodlau> AsuraLe: 那就不晓得了,别折腾字体,这字体能折腾死人.我曰
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: ^_^，我一向都是能出来就出来，不能出来拉倒
<mengyi> 额，真强
<slacker_HD> 还是觉得雅黑好
<jarodlau> 看了半天arch的wiki了,看的我云里雾里的,直接安装cairo-ubuntu拉倒,我不折腾了,
<slacker_HD> cairo-ubuntu？
<slacker_HD> 这是啥
<AsuraLe> jarodlau: arch说什么了？
<jarodlau> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Patched_packages
<mengyi> 大家好，问个问题，关于android的adb在ubuntu下的配置
<king-egg> 怎么安装适合自己机子的网卡驱动   
<mengyi> 如果有会的话，帮我一下，先谢谢啦
<jarodlau> cairo-ubuntu就是arch的aur上打了lcd补丁以及很多配置的包
<jarodlau> mengyi: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=537508
<kk> ⇪ ti: [HOW-TO]Set up Android SDK/ADB/Fastboot on Ubuntu Linux - xda-developers
<jarodlau> king-egg: 什么网卡? 无线,有线,系统类型?
<slacker_HD> kk
<jarodlau> mengyi: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-get-adb-to-work-on-ubuntu.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: How To Get ADB To Work On Ubuntu [Android] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<mengyi> 谢谢哦
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 腾达W811M如何安装Ubuntu驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346838 腾达W811M： http://www.360buy.com/product/367304.html 系统： Ubuntu 11.04 请问如何安装这款网卡的驱动？ 一般驱动问题需要以怎样的思路去解决呢？ 谢谢~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cofthew7 — 2011-09-28 21:35 
<king-egg> 我都疯了  我用系统自带的  硬件驱动  上边有无线的网卡驱动    我也安装了   比且海恩那个用
<king-egg> 并且还能用
<jarodlau> king-egg: 首先直接插上看能用否,然后看看ubuntu的受限驱动有没有,再不行就google 找相似型号的fireware
<tolbkni> king-egg, lspci 看 id 找驱动
<forfun> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 这个文件的格式说明哪里能找到？例如里面可以包含参数以及对应的值
<tolbkni> forfun, man没有？这文件还真没见过
<jarodlau> forfun: 脚本? 
<forfun> tolbkni: 这个文件属于initscripts这个包，但这个包里没有关于文件的格式说明
<forfun> jarod_chen: eth0的配置文件
<jarodlau> forfun: 具体问题? 
<forfun> jarodlau: 我想看看eth0的配置文件中有哪些参数，以及这些参数可以设定哪些值
<jarodlau> forfun: man ifconfig
<forfun> jarodlau: 这个配置文件是用ip设置的，不是ifconfig
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，怎么让一般的term也和原始终端一样支持TAB补全啊？
<king-egg> 我lspci  好多阿  迷茫中  不知道怎么看  
<king-egg> king-egg@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<king-egg> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)
<jarodlau> 槽糕,awesome依赖cairo-xcb,cairo-xcb又依赖cairo,然而cairo-ubuntu和cairo相互替换,我日,我用awesome还不能用cairo-ubuntu了
<king-egg> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)
<king-egg> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<king-egg> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<king-egg> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<kk> king-egg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jarodlau> forfun: man ip,ubuntu也改了? 不用 ifconfig了?
<jarodlau> king-egg: 贴输出到 paste.ubuntu.com,然后发链接
<forfun> jarodlau: 我用centos，man if里也没有文件的格式说明相关的内容
<jarodlau> forfun: man ip,centos应该也 使用ip了,替换了ifconfig
<jiero> 我大概早就掉了吧。。。
<tolbkni> king-egg, grep Ethernet
<forfun> jarodlau: ifconfig的man中已经说明ifconfig过时了
<forfun> jarodlau: man ip中没有相关信息
<jarodlau> forfun: 我网上给你找着得了
<jarodlau> forfun: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ip
<kk> ⇪ ti: ip(8) - Linux man page
<Drocula> hello
<jarodlau> Drocula: hi
<kk> Drocula, 好  ㍭ 
<tolbkni> kk, - -!
<tolbkni> 为啥没反应
<forfun> jarodlau: 多谢你了，但我有ip的manual，里面没有相关信息
<kk> tolbkni, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<jarodlau> forfun: 看看 bash脚本编程方面的书,结合那个net0,就好懂了
 * AsuraLe 真神奇，有个包叫fontconfig，还有个包叫fontconfig-config。。。。。
<forfun> jarodlau: 恩，我啃啃脚本吧，谢了
<forfun> AsuraLe: 你再写个fontconfig-config-config
<AsuraLe> forfun: 疯了。。。
<jarodlau> 贡献一个网站,贴各种配置的dotfiles的,dotshare.it
<CyrusYzGTt> 免費的麼？？
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: ...free
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: 你想给我钱,我不拒绝:)
<pocoyo> kk: 后面的一个字符到底是虾米？
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 不用註冊也可以用麼？？就像  paste'
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 哼哼，，不給你
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: 你看了就明白了,好东西我不多说,知道人太多了,就不好了
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ ..可是我用 ^L clear了xchat的屏了。。看不到
<jarodlau> dotshare.it.....有本事你再clear44
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 看不懂，，不知道怎麼用？？
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: 就是 上面注册的人发的 各种配置文件,比如.bahrc,irssi,screen的配置文件
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ ...除了，vim我用的，，其他不用的
<baoo> how to gscan2pdf on  fedora
<forfun> jarodlau: 找到文件格式的说明了……
<jarodlau> forfun: :)
<forfun> 在/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifup-eth这个脚本里的代码解释了\……
<jarodlau> forfun: ubuntu很大的改进了易用性,使用各种脚本,麻烦,
<forfun> jarodlau: 主要是不熟悉initscripts
<jarodlau> forfun: :)
<forfun> jarodlau: 实际上脚本控制也是很好的，一切都是透明的，理解了之后可以自由设置
<jarodlau> forfun: 可是ub的配置太繁琐,为了易用性,把配置高复杂了
<forfun> jarodlau: ubuntu用户体验很棒
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 看不懂英文，求 dotshare的教程 中文的
<jarodlau> forfun: 是啊,但是跨版本升级往往挂在他的脚本上
<forfun> jarodlau: gentoo不错，熟悉了系统之后很顺手
<mao1> 我喝酸梅汤上瘾了，不过这玩意太贵了
<jarodlau> forfun: gentoo对本子太折腾了,现在使用arch,呵呵
<forfun> jarodlau: 不折腾，非常好用的
<forfun> jarodlau: 比其他所有发行版本都有更细粒度的控制
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，，扔下個網址就不理我
<jarodlau> forfun: 那天我在 台式机上44吧,现在就先用arch了,原来尝试了一下gentoo,结果编译了xorg,把我耗死了
<forfun> jarodlau: 没那么夸张，去吃个午饭回来就OK了，呵呵
<jarodlau> CyrusYzGTt: ...dotshare,就是你的配置文件,比如.bashrc,英文就是dotfiles,刚才那个网站 左边的目录不是有vim,bash,zsh,screen等等么?
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ ..不懂。。
<mao1> jarodlau: 对啊，其实gentoo很简单的
<mao1> jarodlau: 弄两次就轻车熟路了
<sou_> lfs呢？
<jarodlau> gentoo是好,但不适合我,我的要求就是不要不定时的出问题,软件包相对新一点,gentoo的每个软件包都得自己编译太折腾人了
<jarodlau> 所以我选择了arch,优化的不错,软件也比较新,配置相对ub来说简单了很多
<jarodlau> Upload Queue
<CyrusYzGTt> 這位肯定是mplayer達人 player -really-quiet ~/music/glados/still_alive.mp3 < /dev/null & echo -n "T" && sleep .05 && echo -n "h" && sleep .08 &&  echo -n "i" && sleep .05 && echo -n "s" && sleep .05 && echo -n " " && sleep .05 && echo -n "w" && sleep .1 && echo -n "a" && sleep .1 && echo -n "s" && sleep .03 && echo -n " " && sleep .05 && echo -n "a" && sleep .1 && echo -n " " && sleep .1 && echo -n "t" && sleep .1 && echo -n "r" && sleep
<CyrusYzGTt>  .1 && echo -n "i" && sleep .1 && echo -n "u" && sleep .1 && echo -n "m" && echo -n "p" && sleep .1 && echo "h" && sleep 2.2 && echo -n "I" && sleep .1 && echo -n " " && sleep .03 && echo -n "a" && sleep .05 && echo -n "m" && sleep .03 && echo -n " " && sleep .08 && echo -n "m" && sleep .08 && echo -n "a" && sleep .08 && echo -n "k" && sleep .08 && echo -n "i" && sleep .08 && echo -n "n" && sleep .08 && echo -n "g" && sleep .03 && echo -n " " 
<CyrusYzGTt> && sleep .05 && echo -n "a" && sleep .03 && echo -n " " && sleep .08 && echo -n "n" && sleep .08 && echo -n "o" && sleep .08 && echo -n "t" && sleep .08 && echo -n "e" && sleep .03 && echo -n " " && sleep .08 && echo -n "h" && sleep .08 && echo -n "e" && sleep .08 && echo -n "r" && sleep .08 && echo -n "e" && echo ":" && sleep .9 && echo -n "H" && sleep .04 && echo -n "U" && sleep .04 && echo -n "G" && sleep .04 && echo -n "E" && sleep .02 && 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jarodlau> Upload Queue
<jarodlau> http://i.imgur.com/LwYu6.png
<jarodlau> http://i.imgur.com/N7ONe.png
<forfun> jarodlau: gentoo自己编译软件都是自动执行的，由于所有的软件依赖关系都很清楚，一般遇不到编译出错的情况
<forfun> jarodlau: gentoo的软件编译与自己编译.tar.gz包的概念是不一样的
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • openbox贴图一张 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346850 Debian+openbox 统计信息: 发表于 由 qyga — 2011-09-28 22:26 
<jarodlau> forfun: 可编译的时间太长啊,我又不是专业的,哈哈,我习惯拿来就用,实在万不得已才自己编译
<alvin_rxg> jarodlau: 上边那条栏，竟然不用 mono 字体…
<roylez_> jarodlau: 居然看蛋蛋的博客
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 居然ff佔一半
<jarodlau> roylez_: 蛋蛋?
<roylez_> jarodlau: adam
<mao1> jarodlau: 嗯嗯，你说的倒是对，不过弄一次gentoo一会学到很多东西的，真的
<jarodlau> roylez_: 呵呵,有些配置很不错
<MeaCulpa_> 弄一次Gentoo会学到很多，但是弄的次数多了，学到的越来越少
<alvin_rxg> 我很好奇，为啥那不用 mono 字体……
<MeaCulpa_> 弄一次Ubuntu可以学到不少，弄的次数多了可能越学月多...
<cocoongg> 学到什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個東西有何用 http://blogs.linux.ie/caolan/2011/09/28/libexttextcat-text-guessing-feature/
<kk> ⇪ ti: libexttextcat: text guessing feature « Caolan McNamara
<forfun> jarodlau: 为什么都觉得gentoo有多专业呢？……
<forfun> jarodlau: 熟悉了就知道了，没什么专业不专业的……
<MeaCulpa_> forfun: 都是吹得
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 LFS更專業點麼？？
<MeaCulpa_> LFS另一个极端了
<adam8157> roylez_: http://news.consumerreports.org/electronics/2011/09/amazon-introduces-99-kindle-touch-its-first-touchscreen-e-book-reader.html
<jarodlau> forfun: 我不喜欢被 编译折腾,我不喜欢等待,哈哈
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon introduces $99 Kindle Touch, its first touchscreen e-book reader
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 恩，这东西知道就会，不知道就不会，不分什么高低贵贱
<MeaCulpa_> jarodlau: 你睡觉，它编译，又不冲突
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，顶
<tusooa> Use-GentooLinux
<MeaCulpa_> 编译只是Gentoo 的副作用
<tusooa> 5 of 13
<tusooa> cpu 85
<MeaCulpa_> 至今还没足够的空间host 所有use排列组合的binary而已
<MeaCulpa_> 所以不得不用户自己编译
<MeaCulpa_> 哪天有足够存储足够服务，就不需要编译了
<forfun> MeaCulpa: 排列组合，你太有想象力了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 你继续等
<MeaCulpa_> forfun: Gentoo也有不少binary 包，gentoo的商业游戏还是支持最easy的
<adam8157> roylez_: 得等一个月...
<roylez_> adam8157: 还省15块，可以
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-launches-kindle-touch/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon launches Kindle Touch and Touch 3G: starts at $99, ships November 11th -- Engadget
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了之后咱俩换
<adam8157> roylez_: 切
<mao1> gentoo的最大优点我觉得还是在易用性和可定制行最好的折衷了
<forfun> 恩，除了编译需要时间之外，用起来还是很顺手的
<roylez_> adam8157: 底下的小按键全消失了阿...
<MeaCulpa_> kindle touch...
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有实体键盘对我这种不做笔记的人来说比较合适
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 触摸笔，手写，更有纸张感
<roylez_> adam8157: 我作笔记也就划划线
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: Kindle本就应该触摸笔
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我从不作笔记
<adam8157> Oddly enough, the Kindle Fire already feels like yesterday's news. 这句话真给力
<roylez_> adam8157: e-ink如果响应快的话代替led多好...
<adam8157> 哇哈哈, 买这个买这个!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 那算了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 感觉不大可能
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: led速度极其快
<MeaCulpa_> ink是最慢的
<MeaCulpa_> led是最快的
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了跟我换...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你忘了，LED可是可以用来作SAN物理层的
<adam8157> roylez_: 不换不换
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: LED闪烁的频率
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知道...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要赶紧锻炼去 早点睡 明天赶飞机
<roylez_> adam8157: 回家？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: SAN的实现目前大致三种，光纤，同轴电缆，LED
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: LED 的eth已经100G传输了
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯 早上8点飞机
<roylez_> adam8157: 滚蛋去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: adam8157 跑掉了，估计恨死这id了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你都回家了...我还得上班...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆你还在阿
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: .....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 后天中午吃啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没想法
<MeaCulpa_> 川菜
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> 地铁站那里的川菜...
<MeaCulpa_> 只是个想法...
<MeaCulpa_> 那里实在没啥好吃的
<MeaCulpa_> 丫的HDS有时候错有时候不错，无从再现
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆
<GNUdog> 小飞蛋
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一下子爱上kindle touch啦
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这名字听着略显山寨
<adam8157> roylez_: 竟然还有这个!!! http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-reveals-79-kindle/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon reveals $79 Kindle, ships today! -- Engadget
<MeaCulpa_> 我还是认为ipad mini一定会比Kindle Touch爽
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-launches-kindle-touch/
<MeaCulpa_> 当然，要看Apple做不做
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: eink啊!
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 好点的led不查给eink
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我倒是一直有考虑，买个 e-ink 的东西
<GNUdog> iPad 看文档，时间长了还是不舒服
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: led待机不行
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我觉得我BB手机阳光下看还是可以的
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个好丑
<MeaCulpa_> eink看图不咋的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你还是忍忍买触摸的吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你是现在买79这个简版 还是过一个多月买touch
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯 我要忍
<MeaCulpa_> pdf能看么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 差远了。自然光很舒服
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我暂时倒是不着急
<MeaCulpa_> 带图的pdf能看么
<GNUdog> 看情况，有人买，说不定就团购来一枚
<GNUdog> 没有人买，就算了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我不喜阳光，我老婆睡觉不允许有光，所以e-ink与我就是废柴
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我是一定买kindle touch啦, 能下单的时候就立马海外购
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....尊夫人v5
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: e-ink需要外部光源，对我来说就是死穴
<GNUdog> adam8157: touch 多少米？
<MeaCulpa_> 再说看pdf效果不好阿
<MeaCulpa_> 看图也不性
<adam8157> GNUdog: 才99$
<GNUdog> adam8157: 如果只是看书，似乎没有现在的 $79 来的划算吧？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 最主要一点我家里纸质书都看不完，论不到e-ink
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon算是把书籍都做活了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 99的带触摸屏 适合做做笔记啥的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哪那么多书看...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 纸书还是没那么方便。kindle跟雨伞随身带
<GNUdog> adam8157: touch 对我木有吸引力，有 ipad
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: kindle看pdf如何？txt如何？
<roylez_> GNUdog: 我用kindle跟你的ipad换。然后我把你的ipad卖了买99的kindle touch...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: pdf我基本不看
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<GNUdog> roylez_: - -||
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那你看啥 ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那你看啥类型的书
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: mobi
<MeaCulpa_> 文学还是技术
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 书免费的多哇
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我比较喜欢有声读物，大部分书不值得我用眼睛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 可以读给你，不过费电
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 乱七八糟的都有
<MeaCulpa_> o
<roylez_> adam8157: 感觉kindle要把中文书都做死了。那些上不了amazon台面的中文书，要少不少读者了
<MeaCulpa_> 我想看得非技术类书，家里基本都有纸质书了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这下看原版书太爽了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我越来越喜欢看财经朗眼里的王教授吐槽了，比郭德纲给力
<adam8157> roylez_: 确实, 财经郎眼除了偶尔的阴谋论, 其它都很好
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-09-28 23:14:25 +0800
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: roylez_ 书都在Amazon下载？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我同事买了很多. 可以wifi, usb传...
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: kindle 3
<adam8157> roylez_: kindle 3降价到99$了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 主页上出了 http://www.amazon.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more
<MeaCulpa_> 我想要个彩屏，跑vim, vim highlight
 * adam8157 亚马逊无敌!!! 爱死了
<MeaCulpa_> 不管是墨水还是led,我只要能跑vim导入highlight 和ttf字体...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac137485/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 三千亿*3 不差钱= =郎叔V5 - AcFun.tv
<moriramar> roylez, 王福重老師，那仇恨拉得穩穩的。
<MeaCulpa_> 郎叔叔阿
<MeaCulpa_> 我已经铁了心负债理财了，无视经济波动了
<moriramar> roylez_, 那什麼“中國文明古國四大發明，五千年發明四個東西”不就他吐槽的嗎？太強了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 要入市?
<roylez_> moriramar: 这教授相声和评书岗岗的
<moriramar> roylez_, 嗯，太強了。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 负债理财，迫使自己没有任何资金投资
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 入市个毛
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你买的话，喊一声。可能我会加入团购
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯 必须买
<adam8157> 99$的 shipments going out on November 21st.
<adam8157> 79$的现在就可以
<GNUdog> adam8157: 关键 $79 的，国内买都是二道贩子
<adam8157> GNUdog: 全新无所谓的 kindle都是一次性盒子
<MeaCulpa_> 你们有人带么
<MeaCulpa_> èµ°è´§
<adam8157> GNUdog:  我要海外购touch
<GNUdog> adam8157: $79 是今天发布的还是？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 79的现在就可以买了
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-reveals-79-kindle/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon reveals $79 Kindle, ships today! -- Engadget
<GNUdog> adam8157: $79 是以前的产品还是？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 新产品 更轻更薄
<adam8157> GNUdog: 和99就是差在触摸屏
 * adam8157 发现英文网站消息快好多, 我都激动俩小时了 国内才有消息
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 这还算快的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2GB 好小的存储
<KAO> 这iphone5就要出了
<GNUdog_> 坑爹的熄灯
<KAO> 熄灯？
<adam8157> (つдC)
<MeaCulpa_> kindle fire 就是android app + amason store了
<MeaCulpa_> 不错阿
<MeaCulpa_> GNUdog_: amazon cloud界老大，本地存储无所谓的
<MeaCulpa_> GNUdog_: 不过对中国人...
<GNUdog_> MeaCulpa_: 我倒是还好，家里、寝室或者办公室，都有 wifi
<GNUdog_> 有自己的 server，放服务器上问题也不大
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 新的才2G? 预感kindle中要加上amazon的云了...
<jarodlau> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113928
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 人家本来就是云爷爷
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 木有看错的话，是的
<kk> MeaCulpa_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> GNUdog_:  确实是 对于文档和书来说还好
<kk> MeaCulpa_, 你不应该想后，任何人死亡。  ㍯ 
<GNUdog_> = =
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 99$ 是4G
<Jakalala> kk: 人机和一
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 显然我对 79 的感兴趣
<adam8157> GNUdog_: 那赶紧买吧, 书的话够了
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 没有渠道
<adam8157> GNUdog_: http://www.smzdm.com/buyglobal.html
<Jakalala> kk: ?
<GNUdog_> adam8157: 回来研究下
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MeaCulpa_> 便宜的kindle还有滚广告
<MeaCulpa_> GNUdog|work: 有广告阿
<MeaCulpa_> bot也typo, lol
<ofan> yoooooo
<jimmyxu> ofan: 怎么突然开始 yooo 了…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 看看有没有人..
<roylez_> ofan: ....
<jimmyxu> ofan: = =...
<roylez_> ofan: 你是抢今天第一条消息开心了吧
<ofan> roylez_: ...
 * ofan 继续低价出售米国高速VPN
<roylez_> ofan: http://s.timepill.net/photos/2011-09-28/6jboke.jpg
<jimmyxu> ofan: 赞…
<roylez_> jimmyxu: http://bbs.tcsos.com/data/attachment/forum/201109/28/161030w9x8jika8wjad0ik.jpg
<ofan> roylez_: 。。。。。。
<roylez_> jimmyxu: 我手机肯定不会丢，nokia的...
<jimmyxu> 显然要 s/p/P/ 才有爱…
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<jimmyxu> ofan: 啥线路的？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 多少钱了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 丫还在呢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 和老美跑case阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<MeaCulpa_> 十几个卡的pull, 跑阿跑
<MeaCulpa_> 跑完还要抓FC trace
<MeaCulpa_> 还要注入FC jammer
<MeaCulpa_> 下礼拜还要跑阿跑
<ofan> jimmyxu: 米国啊，不分线路
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 9rmb/m
<jimmyxu> ofan: 米国显然分线路的…
<ofan> 速度不错的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 那么便宜阿
<MeaCulpa_> 我连去米国操机
<ofan> jimmyxu: 电信，联通？
<MeaCulpa_> 一年108?
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: yeah
<ofan> 感觉，联通能快点
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 丫vps搭的？ ip你有几个？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 是vps,ip我可以换
<jimmyxu> ofan: 教育网飘过…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 教育网应该也不慢吧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 封了你包换～～
<jimmyxu> ofan: 来测速吧…
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 肯定包换
<ofan> jimmyxu: iofan.co.cc
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 可以试用下
<MeaCulpa_> 那我考虑一下，看A篇
<ofan> 。。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 哈？html 咋测速…
<ofan> 不能看a
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 为啥
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<ofan> jimmyxu: 给你个账号
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 不能挂bt,电驴
<jimmyxu> ofan: 乃不能 dd 一下 /dev/urandom 么…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 测这个有啥意思
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: bt 电驴干嘛要翻墙...
<jimmyxu> ofan: 下载速度很重要的啊…
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那看a 为毛要用vpn
<jimmyxu> ofan MeaCulpa: 迅雷离线…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 可以给你个vpn账号试试
<ofan> 另外附赠一个脚本自动配置路由
<ofan> 国内流量不走vpn
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 在线卡那
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 在线看
<jimmyxu> ofan: 哦 RAMHOST，那知道了…
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 看视频无所谓
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<ofan> jimmyxu: 新出的kvm,西海岸LA的
<ofan> 现在已经sold out了
<jimmyxu> ofan: 丢包到5%了…
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> jimmyxu: ping 多少？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 1139 packets transmitted, 1104 received, 3% packet loss, time 15870ms
<jimmyxu> ofan: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 232.121/234.739/244.028/1.789 ms, pipe 19, ipg/ewma 13.945/236.141 ms
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 200多还算正常
<jimmyxu> ofan: v6彻底坏掉了
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我没配置ipv6,虽然支持
<jimmyxu> ofan: 毛…那就把 AAAA 删掉啊…
<ofan> 没有设置过AAAA貌似
<jimmyxu> ofan: iofan.co.cc has IPv6 address 2605:8900:3000:1001:2:0:20:2
<ofan> 应该是dns返回的默认值
<jimmyxu> ofan: RAM Host RAMHOST-V6 (NET6-2605-8900-1) 的，应该不是默认值吧…
<moriramar> jimmyxu, dd /dev/urandom有什麼作用？
<AsuraLe> 嘎嘎，我找到字体了
<ofan> 啊 有
<ofan> 设置过了
<moriramar> AsuraLe, ?
<AsuraLe> 可以简体繁体都有效果的字体
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 在～
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 什麼字體？
<ofan> jimmyxu: 但是我没在vps上设置，这ip是分配给我的
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 用方正的GBK的字体
<jimmyxu> ofan: 其实 rtt 意义不大，丢包率影响网速很厉害的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 鄙人在用方正GB18030的。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, GBK字體好貴的吧？
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我这也偶尔丢包
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 网上有得下的。。。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 鄙視……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 18030的字体包含了繁体的？
<ofan> 9 packets transmitted, 74 packets received, 6.3% packet loss 蛋疼的。。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 18030對下基本兼容GBK。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 乃这都 +65 dupe 了…
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦，那还不错。。。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 最好有ISO的字体或者UTF-8的字体。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不过好线路 < 3%…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 等着跟ramhost反映下
<ofan> jimmyxu: 0xfan.co.cc 这个几乎不丢包
<moriramar> AsuraLe, GB18030就行了。什麼UTF-8這個也差不離。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 个人依然表示很讨厌GB。。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 161 packets transmitted, 138 received, 14% packet loss, time 2200ms
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 那你試試Bitstream Cyberbit。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我日常喜欢行书的字体
<ofan> jimmyxu: 真悲剧..
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 然後黑體用zenhei吧……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 行、草的字体，我喜欢用这样的
<moriramar> 那我不知道了。
<ofan> jimmyxu: 后面这个是amazon ec2的，网络应该不错
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 嘎嘎～～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 到时我去找找18030的字体～
<jimmyxu> ofan: 嗯跑久了就下来了
<jimmyxu> ofan: 2182 packets transmitted, 2157 received, 1% packet loss, time 31077ms
<AsuraLe> jimmyxu: 你大半夜的测吞吐？
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我这丢包应该是因为wifi的问题
<jimmyxu> AsuraLe: 这会儿全楼都在用，教育网出口的话明天下午再测一下…
<AsuraLe> jimmyxu: 我只想说你真无聊，大半夜的测吞吐玩～
<jimmyxu> AsuraLe: = =...
 * jimmyxu 好吧 2001:da8:8000:e007:f2de:f1ff:fe3f:a86f…
<ofan> 感觉配置ipv6 好麻烦
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不支持路由器发现的话…静态配置也不难啊…
<ofan> 我再看看
<jimmyxu> ofan: ubuntu 的话 /etc/network(ing)?/interfaces
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我的是arch,还要用netcfg
<jimmyxu> ofan: 哦…只在 rc.conf 里写了下 v4 然后 v6 直接用路由器发现的飘过…
<ofan> jimmyxu: dhcp?
<jimmyxu> ofan: 静态的…
<ofan> o 我的也是静态
<ofan> 貌似直接是外网ip
<jimmyxu> ofan: 嗯赞公网…
<jimmyxu> 从 dropbox 下东西基本在 2MiB/s 左右…
<ofan> dropbox用的就是amazon的ec2
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不过俺是代理过的了…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 什么代理
<jimmyxu> ofan: he.net 家的了…
<jimmyxu> ofan: 晚上 v6 不堵速度还凑合…
<ofan> jimmyxu: tunnel broker?
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不是…vpn…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 多少米
<jimmyxu> ofan: 教育网有原生v6就不用tb了…
<jiero> moriramar: 反正买不起，比windows授权贵
<ofan> he好像没有vpn服务
<moriramar> jiero, 什麼？
<ofan> 只有服务器
<jimmyxu> ofan: 服务器在he家而已啊…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 奥，ramhost貌似就是
<jiero> moriramar: 远远的nvm
<ofan> ping he都是1-2ms
<moriramar> moriramar, nvm？
<ofan> 额 是10ms
<jimmyxu> ofan: 米国国内基本都不错…
<jimmyxu> ofan: rtt 基本都是光速…
<jiero> nevermind
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 为毛有时候突然就tab补全不了人名？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那人下线了
<ofan> jimmyxu: 有时候也渣
<ofan> AsuraLe: 没下
<AsuraLe> ofan: 难道你不看服务器信息的么？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 嗯是有时候会堵住…
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那就是有多个名字相同的吧？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 很明显 jimmyxu 没下啊
<ofan> AsuraLe: 相同的话会来回切换
<AsuraLe> ofan: [01:03:10] jimmyxu [~jimmy@2001:da8:8000:e007:f2de:f1ff:fe3f:a86f] has quit IRC: Changing host [01:03:10] jimmyxu [~jimmy@wikipedia/jimmy-xu-wrk] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<ofan> 前几个字母相同
<ofan> 。。。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 很明显他1：03秒下了，或者链接不畅
 * jimmyxu ......
<ofan> AsuraLe: 我只输了j 开头是j的还有 jiero 
 * jimmyxu 表示俺很无辜…
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那就不知道了。
<ofan> irc里时间都用服务器时间？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你设定的双击切换还是给列表？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 用当地时间显示的啊…
<ofan> AsuraLe: tab补全
<ofan> jimmyxu: 哦
<AsuraLe> ofan: 补全有重名的话，有两种处理方式，给列表或者按序切换
<jimmyxu> ofan: IRC 不传递时间戳的…客户端会在收到的时候打上自己的…
<AsuraLe> ofan: 就是你输完以后前面相同的有多个
<ofan> 是顺序切换，有时候就是会出现tab 什么都补不出来
<jiero> ofan: ...
<ofan> jiero: 了解
<ofan> jimmyxu: 了解
<AsuraLe> ofan: 。。。那就不知道了。。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: rpwt
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我的是给列表
<ofan> - -
<ofan> AsuraLe: 什么客户端
<AsuraLe> ofan: kvirc，可以选的
<ofan> kde的..
<AsuraLe> ofan: kvirc的tab动作是可以选的～
<ofan> AsuraLe: 我用的weechat
<AsuraLe> ofan: 管他哪里的，反正我是在openbox下
<ofan> AsuraLe: ..
<jimmyxu> 其实发 ctcp version 就行了的…
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你是不是kde和gnome程序一起用
<AsuraLe> ofan: en～～～我觉得哪个好就用哪个～～～
<AsuraLe> ofan: 不过gnome的现在好像基本就剩下一个gedit了
<ofan> AsuraLe: 混搭不好搞
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我现在就一个gedit。。。
<AsuraLe> ofan: thunar好像又是xfce的
<ofan> AsuraLe: .....
<ofan> AsuraLe: 太乱了
<AsuraLe> ofan: 本来是用的那个什么的。。。后来发现thunar比较不错，就用thunar了
<ofan> 悲剧了,vps重启后连不上了
<roylez_> ofan: .
<AsuraLe> ofan: 最早panel是tint2
<jiero> AsuraLe: 用 xfe
<AsuraLe> ofan: 现在也用的xfce的
<jiero> 俺没panel
<jiero> panel做什么
<AsuraLe> jiero: 窗口开多了切的快点
<AsuraLe> 不然得一直TAB
<jiero> 睡了。。。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<AsuraLe> 他不在。。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<xiaoy> -.-
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-09-29 01:20:37 +0800
<xiaoy> :o
<AsuraLe> 改名了....
<AsuraLe> 为啥你们都要让k报时？
<AsuraLe> 难道irc没开时间显示？
<jimmyxu> 叮！刚才一响，北京时间：
<jimmyxu> > Time.now
 * jimmyxu ........= =
<kk> jimmyxu, 011-09-29 01:22:11 +0800
<AsuraLe> 这一想时间有点长。。
<jimmyxu> 真lag…
<MeaCulpa_> .
<alvin_rxg> T_T  steins gate 没了
<fivesheep> 那是啥
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> yoyo
<knownbad> 单车买了没？
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 上周不就沒了嗎？
<gebjgd> FeiRuoWa, 肥弱娃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司的德国小哥辞职跳槽了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嫩啥时候跳槽呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不跳
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, goldendict出android版本了
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不关心
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆的手机sd才2G，太小了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sd 是外设咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能在手机上离线字典了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那再买个 32G 的呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用，给她买个8G就够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 剩下的2G跑系统用
<alvin_rxg> 说回来，2G 也不够？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2G真不够
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 系统还占用一部分
<alvin_rxg> 也挺大的么。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的8G，现在用了4G多
<alvin_rxg> 俩都用 andriod，也给我买个呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要是女的。给我当小老婆。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> 卖屁股？
<knownbad> kindle fire开卖了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, kindle fire是什么？
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/6Xbde
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon Introduces Tablet That Undercuts iPad’s Price - NYTimes.com
<knownbad> 太可惜了，股票已涨了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 多少钱？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 200$?
<knownbad> 是
<knownbad> 但是锁码的。
<knownbad> 等有人jailbreak再买。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么叫锁码？
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 锁什么码了
<knownbad> 屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad, o 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 7 zoll 小点
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不过还不错了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 等德国上市了，买个玩玩
<knownbad> 我喜欢小屁股
<knownbad> 有dual core。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看到了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也是andorid有什么可越狱的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 蛋疼
<gebjgd> knownbad, goldendict有android版了
<knownbad> 等个tablet再用。
<knownbad> 谁会用手机查？
<knownbad> kvm还蛮快的嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 出门的时候阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用手机多方便
<knownbad> 麻烦，我只看文章时用。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alvin_rxg> can i have one?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去
<knownbad> 香肠不是教你卖苹果吗？
<knownbad> 打错了。  是卖屁股
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/qBnYz
<gebjgd> knownbad, 卖苹果也行
<knownbad> 英文的苹果也是屁股
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你也准备买个kindle fire?
<knownbad> 可能
<knownbad> 但会等有jailbreak再买
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么要等越狱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 买了直接用就行饿狼
<knownbad> 饿狼？  你老婆又不在了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚给老婆弄好seederdict
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能用所有的stardict字典
<knownbad> ceder吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad,但是老婆手机的microsd卡才2G
<gebjgd> knownbad, 周末给她买个8G去
<gebjgd> knownbad, seederdict
<knownbad> 便宜啊，去买
<knownbad> 她搞设计的不是都用苹果吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 苹果？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我家没有苹果的东西
<knownbad> 废话，又不是给你用的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那也不买
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆一水的sony, sony ericsson
<knownbad> 好大的口气
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她也不需要苹果。因为我不让买
<knownbad> 好大口气
<knownbad> 刚刚看了green lantern.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 向来如次
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我家从来没有苹果的东西
<knownbad> 我倒无所谓但没钱买。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不爱苹果
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在我的世界里，没有苹果，地球转的更快
<knownbad> 自大了些吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没自大
<gebjgd> knownbad, 事实如此
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来没用过苹果的东西
<gebjgd> knownbad, 长到这么大
<knownbad> 好啦，我们知道你的长的大。
<alvin_rxg> Avril Lavigne - Innocence
<alvin_rxg> this is the best feeling...
<alvin_rxg> this moment ist perfect
<alvin_rxg> pls ddont go away
<alvin_rxg> i need u now
<alvin_rxg> and i ll hold on to it
<alvin_rxg> dont u let it pass you by
<alvin_rxg> its the state of bliss you think 
<alvin_rxg> schreiisss
<Pwnna> ....
<kk>  06:12
<flh> 早上好
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> roylez: 宅了。
<jiero> jimmyxu: 你还没睡
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 arch也搞 hurd
<YeLee> CyrusYzGTt: 是http://www.archhurd.org/吗
<kk> ⇪ ti: Arch Hurd
<CyrusYzGTt> YeLee§ 嗯，， 
<YeLee> CyrusYzGTt: 玩过那东西没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> YeLee§ 沒有
<YeLee> CyrusYzGTt: 继续围观，Hurd想来也搞了很多年了，不知道什么时候能够真正搞起来
<CyrusYzGTt> YeLee§ 等驅動搞好再說，，
<YeLee> 刚才更新到Gnome3.2，发现居然……进不去，纠结啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我等 release f16纔去用 gnome3.2
<YeLee> CyrusYzGTt: Arch已经进testing了，只是，听说testing有点拼rp
<ofan> 你们上douban有没有问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> YeLee§ ..呃呃，，我還是等待我的fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你在明知故問
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 明知啥
<ofan> 我这打开页面都是乱的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ gfw的抽風期開始了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你那也是？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，打開 163都有點慢了，，還有有些就是個空白，要刷新5、6次才能顯示
<ofan> 。。。。。
<ofan> 我这就douban 有问题
<ofan> 显示不了图片
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> http://news.163.com/photoview/3R710001/17839.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 《看客》第104期：日本黑帮私生活_网易新闻
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-29
<Drocula> hello
<kk> Drocula, 好  ㍠ 
<Drocula> kk好慢
<jarodlau> zathura看pdf好舒服,ff用pentadacty,全键盘操作,鼠标不用了.
<Drocula> 人……
<Drocula> 老大们都睡觉呢？
<YeLee> jarodlau: 鼠标党很不淡定
<jarodlau> YeLee: ;)
<jarodlau> 在配合awesome,哇,soufa
<wumin214xf> google上不去。
<Drocula> 我能……
<CyrusYzGTt> kk有 22秒的延時
<Drocula> 我跟小K唠嗑吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 鼠標黨 路過
<wumin214xf> 经常打不开，好慢。有什么好得方法吗？
<Drocula> > Time.now
<kk> Drocula, 2011-09-29 08:15:05 +0800
<Drocula> 去北京吧
<jarodlau> wumin214xf: 用ssh代理
<wumin214xf> 有好得代理吗？
<wumin214xf> 网上找了一些，好像都不怎么能用。
<Drocula> gae好用 但是上不去
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<Drocula> 找个带curl的空间将就吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我一掉线又自动加进来了。。。
<Drocula> 还有无界 和自由门
<ofan> wumin214xf: vpn撒
<wumin214xf> 没玩过VPN
<Drocula> 我有 10m一天
<Drocula> 我手机够
<jiero> 我的手机更新一次源就要8MB下载。。。
<Drocula> 啥源啊
<Drocula> 我安卓还用更新源么
<Drocula> jiero: 啥源啊
<jiero> Drocula: 我不是android。
<Drocula> jiero: moto linux？ 还是win mobile啊
<jiero> Drocula: Nokia N900。 Maemo。。。
<jiero> Drocula: 那些怎么会有源。。。有源的只有Linux吧。。。
<Drocula> 还得用源啊 那岂不是说 我能编译apache在你手机上用？
<jiero> Drocula: 服务器软件有人运行 ngix，apache太重了。
<Drocula> 那你也可以编译安卓的java虚拟机啊
<YeLee> 夫妇
<jiero> Drocula: 不是x86的。而且手机哪里有那么强大的性能。。。
<Drocula> 安卓我就知道有人弄ftp的
<YeLee> ff7内存果然优化不少，开十多个页面，内存没有上250M
<Drocula> arm的 安卓手机是靠java虚拟机运行的
<jiero> Drocula:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=345515
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - N900驱动的便携式脑扫描仪
<jiero> Drocula: 可以装Android，不过为啥要比maemo更差的android。。。
<Drocula> 不差吧
<Drocula> 效率是低
<ofan> android的资源消耗确实搞
<ofan> 我那手机有时候都卡的不行
<Drocula> java耗资源
<Drocula> 我直接开终端
<jiero> ofan: 其实我也卡的不行。
<Drocula> 我超频了
<CyrusYzGTt> java-openJDK更加耗資源
<jiero> ofan: 开了很多网网页就不行了。最多7个。
<jiero> ofan: 有时候我开到10多个网页，电话都慢。
<jiero> 毕竟内存才 256MB。。。
<Drocula> 安卓的java虚拟机提速了
<jiero> 我也超频了。动态超频，上限 950Mhz。
<Drocula> 基带得用90m内存
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 W800i 內存更少
<Drocula> 我还swap了……
<Drocula> 更卡
<jiero> N900默认 768MB swap~不算那个。
<jiero> swap速度多么慢啊。
<Drocula> 内存小啊 我挂一堆东西
<jiero> 哦。我没超频到950Mhz。。。只到了850Mhz。。。
<jiero> Drocula: 挂什么。。。
<jiero> 手机你还挂东西？
<jiero> 下载？
<jiero> ofan: 你不是iphone么。。。
<Drocula> 我手机是安卓 安卓 挂qq 飞信 irc uc
<Iansun> 耗电也很快吧
<jiero> 哦。我是挂skype gtalk 和 msn。。。
<jiero> 没挂irc。
<jiero> 不过那些是系统内置的，不属于开启的应用程序。。。
<ofan> jiero: 换android了
<ofan> minecraft 服务器运行至少要1g内存
<ofan> java太猛了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你也是庸俗的人呢。
<ofan> http://maocos.com/v/2905
<jiero> ofan:  :D
<kk> ⇪ ti: 锵锵三人行 2011-09-27 上海地铁追尾事件 | 猫克斯 : 精选热门电视节目
<ofan> jiero: 庸俗啥
<jiero> ofan: 看着哪个出名就往哪里蹭。。。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<Drocula> 好吧 我手机充气了
<Drocula> 诶 
<jiero> ofan: 连否认都不干么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 看视频ing..
<ofan> jiero: faltout 2 玩没玩过
<Drocula> 我要换手机！
<jiero> ofan: 什么是 faltout。。。
<ofan> flatout
<jiero> ofan: 一概不知。
<jiero> ofan: 算了。我看到了。LFS我都没过训练关。
<Drocula> lfs别扯了
<Drocula> 都高手
<jiero> Drocula: 。。。 http://www.lfs.net/ live for speed。。。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Live for Speed - Online racing simulator
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.lfs.net/ 玩这个。
<Drocula> 啊啊啊 误会了 尴尬
<Drocula> 玩不起……
<jiero> ofan:  humble indie bundle 出新的了。
<roylez> tenzu: 蛋蛋灰鸡走了，没乐子了
<jiero> roylez: 主席好。我现在宅了。
<roylez> jiero: 你什么时候不是宅就怪了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你是不是宅啊。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你以前不宅？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 呆在宅里才算吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。无社交也算。那么我从小学就宅了。
<Drocula> 好吧 我没宅过
<Drocula> 头上了！
<tenzu> roylez: humblebundle这次只有一个新游戏？
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道
<roylez> tenzu: 反正我的机器带不动
<roylez> tenzu: kindle touch出了，知道不？
<ofan> jiero: 有什么游戏
<tenzu> roylez: 还不知道呢
<tenzu> roylez: 擦，以前那个bundle加了个游戏又卖一遍。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 那个游戏刚出，基准价卖 $25，相当有自信啊。
<tenzu> roylez: 这次最低4.49
<jiero> roylez: 适合你的游戏。
<ofan> jiero: 什么游戏
<tenzu> jiero: 看那画面。。。跟2D CS没大区别
<jiero> ofan: 你说什么呢。。。
<ofan> jiero: 不是你说的么
<jiero> tenzu: 回合策略的。
<jiero> tenzu: 有些类似 UFO alien invasion的战斗。
<jiero> ofan: 好吧。LFS啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 我还以为是即时的
<jiero> ofan:  lfs。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我说游戏
<tenzu> ofan: http://www.frozensynapse.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Frozen Synapse: A Simultaneous Turn-Based Strategy Game / Turn-Based Tactical Game!
<jiero> ofan:  live for speed！
<jiero> ofan: 就是LFS
<ofan> ......
<ofan> 蛋痛
<ofan> 从截图看，没啥意思
<missing> 玩游戏都没意思~~~
<Drocula> 对 游戏都没意思
<jiero> ofan: 看图选游戏的小弟弟。。。
<ofan> jiero: 你难道不看图？
<Drocula> 问得好
<jiero> ofan: 基本不看。。。
<ofan> 我是视觉党的
<missing> 我是暴雪党,暴雪的我都喜欢
<ofan> jiero: 那你怎么玩
<missing> 别的华丽的我就觉得是浮云lol
<jiero> 我是从黑白色上来的，黑白色都可以接受。
<jiero> ofan: 什么？
<ofan> 2d版cs
<ofan> jiero: 黑白的？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。以前游戏是黑白显示的。
<jiero> ofan: 2色，16色都玩过。
<jiero> 256色，
<ofan> 机器不好的时候对画质没要求
<AsuraLe> 取消磁盘的加载的命令是啥来的？
<Drocula> 好吧 你适合玩 吞食天地
<ofan> umount?
<jiero> Drocula: 听说过，没玩过，
<AsuraLe> missing: 我也是暴雪党～
<jiero> Drocula: 经手的游戏不过5000，大概。
<Drocula> 高档游戏 得有手柄
<Drocula> 还得有电视
<jiero> Drocula: 高档游戏需要随意的电脑就行了。
<ofan> jiero: http://www.terraria.org/ 这个玩没玩过
<kk> ⇪ ti: Terraria
<tenzu> roylez: splot还有点意思
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。我早就买了。等着他们出N900版本。
<Drocula> 开机音乐 小霸王奇乐无穷啊
<tenzu> jiero: 买啥？
<ofan> nnd 收费游戏都开始用org域名了
<jiero> tenzu:  Frozen Bundle ，包含这个
<missing> AsuraLe: lol,可惜都在线没有单机了
<jiero> ofan: 日本人经常干这个
<jiero> ofan: 高他们。。。
<jiero> ofan: 告发。
<AsuraLe> missing: 是的，暗黑3应该还可以单机吧？
<missing> ofan: 你是网警,直接灭了ip
<tenzu> jiero: 我知道，不过只有flash版么？
<missing> AsuraLe: 很明显不是
<missing> 新闻都说不是了
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.desura.com/games#alpha
<kk> ⇪ ti: Games digital distribution | Desura
<AsuraLe> missing: 好吧，经典单机时代一进过去了
<Drocula> freenode域名能不能cname？
<jiero> tenzu: 对岸。
<missing> AsuraLe: 是啊...网游没有兴趣的
<jiero> tenzu: 一定会出 N9版本的，所以一定会有N900版本的。
<AsuraLe> missing: WOW勉强值得一玩～～～
<AsuraLe> missing: 星际2的单机任务很丰富啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> 最少 三天 fx7 才進入 testing repo..f15的用戶等待。。
<missing> AsuraLe: 我没试过....曾经想下载,总是开始就取消了,太大了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不是rpg么。
<ofan> jiero: 这个是来回变换重力方向的？
<tenzu> jiero: 出mac版就行了 LOL
<jiero> ofan: 不是吧。。。
<AsuraLe> missing: 。。。
<missing> AsuraLe: 星际2的套关还不错的说...破解也不错的说
<AsuraLe> jiero: 什么是rpg?
<missing> 我玩通关两次了,星际2
<jiero> AsuraLe: 控制主要角色的游戏。
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/156668.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: 拒绝天价苹果 - 教你150块打造Mac mini小电脑_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> missing: 要联网吧
<missing> AsuraLe: 破解的不要
<missing> ofan: 破解的不要
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我是想问你说的什么游戏是RPG
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<jiero> AsuraLe: 星际2的任务
<AsuraLe> missing: 不用破解啊，我当时官方下的
<jyfl987> ofan: lol
<missing> AsuraLe: 角色扮演
<AsuraLe> jiero: @@～还是即时战略
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<ofan> jyfl987: 是1500吧
<missing> AsuraLe: 是啊,官方的安装再装外挂运行就可以了
<AsuraLe> missing: 我知道RPG是角色扮演～～～～好歹我也玩了20年的游戏了
<Drocula> 小k累不累啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 他是说机箱 其他都是他自己带的
<missing> AsuraLe: ...你多大了?
<AsuraLe> missing: 不用，你花20块钱买一个月，以后你就可以自己单机玩～
<jiero> missing: 我玩了21年游戏了，现在24了。
<AsuraLe> missing: 28～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<missing> AsuraLe: 赞~~~
<missing> AsuraLe: 我不知道,外挂不要钱不更加好,哈哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 硬件20块？？
<AsuraLe> missing: 其实没有28，26～快27了。我84的～
<missing> AsuraLe: 哦,还小
<maonx> 国内可以直接预订Amazon的东西么？
<missing> 小伙子不错
<AsuraLe> missing: 但是。。。。。windows下我不用外挂～～～～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 富二代咩,这么有空玩游戏
<missing> NNND
<AsuraLe> missing: 木马病毒最多的就是外挂，我下游戏都是找克隆版镜像～～～
<missing> AsuraLe: 妈的,干活去了
<maonx> AsuraLe: 你以为镜像没木马了？
<AsuraLe> missing: 没有，我是喜欢～～～～所以玩～～～而且做开发，游戏里有时候有很好的思路
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們的犯罪記錄。。 copyleft
<AsuraLe> maonx: 我下的不是那种镜像。。。。。。是原生安装碟未修改过的镜像。。。。。而且我又不是不打开查～～
<Drocula> 干活啊 都是我的大哥
<moriramar> 我暈，最近玩上了少女向的戀愛文字遊戲一發不可收拾，我不行了……
<maonx> - -
<Drocula> 心跳回忆？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: BS你，那种只要点鼠标的游戏你也玩
<ofan> moriramar: 只有问题？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> . .
<ofan> 只有文字？？？
<AsuraLe> Drocula: 是那种只要点鼠标就行的，有图片和文字的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 你SB，那種配樂很值得研究，低層次遊戲玩家。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 就是带图画的小说
<ofan> acg?
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 好吧，我不玩配乐，我只玩游戏
<moriramar> ofan, 算是。
<maonx> 围观中
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 木有操作性的游戏。。。玩不来～
<CyrusYzGTt> 加入 圍觀
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 你去玩掃雷競速吧，很有操作。
<CyrusYzGTt> 討論已經上升到 哲學層次來  XD
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我玩的是乙女向不是腐女向，哲學個蛋呀！
<ofan> moriramar: 前途啊.....
<moriramar> ofan, 這和前途什麼關系？
<ofan> 玩acg我能睡着
<Drocula> 没有前途！
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，吾圍觀爾等，不作論 
<tenzu> maonx: amazon有些东西只寄到美国境内的地址
<maonx> tenzu: 那办法了，估计 让代寄的话到国内也要到千了
<ofan> maonx: 几百块
<moriramar> Drocula, 心跳回憶要是乙女向的，你8輩子都不要找女朋友了。
<ofan> 邮寄费
<ofan> moriramar: 什么是乙女
<moriramar> ofan, 就是少女。
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰推薦個 可以在外國院校 使用的 中文雲輸入法
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Windows 8自帶的那個。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ linux..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 装firefox，用fireinput。。。
<Drocula> moriramar: 妞是泡出来的 不是玩游戏玩出来的
<moriramar> Drocula, 你就沒看懂我說的那句話。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我要網址的
<ofan> moriramar: 奥
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 懒
<ofan> moriramar: 你是不是太寂寞了
<jiero> ofan: 你也是。。。
<moriramar> 哥哥，心跳回憶是一個男生對無數女生，這玩意要是女生玩得那麼很，你認為這個世界的女生的性取向是如何的？你還想找女朋友？
<jyfl987> jiero:  你刚才那句话 我要转到微薄上
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我要跟同學用中文。。不想看英文
<moriramar> Drocula, ^
<moriramar> ofan, 有點，這一年備考全是一個人在家。
<maonx> ofan: 我看 我等Kindle3会不会再便宜了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 从哪看出来的
<ofan> moriramar: 高考？
<moriramar> ofan, 不是。GRE Subject
<ofan> maonx: 应该不会
<ofan> moriramar: 奥
<CyrusYzGTt> 可悲，，被忽略了，，
<Drocula> 我经常被忽略
<maonx> ofan: 国内出新款的Kindle应该还要过段时间 
<jiero> ofan: 从你这么多话看出来。
<Drocula> 我改坚持我的观点 妞是泡出来的
<ofan> jiero: 话多就寂寞？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也寂寞了。
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: 这就是基本的啊。。。
<ofan> jiero: 这是什么逻辑
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,不是，，我想要那個可以在綫手寫的 網頁
<jiero> ofan: 因为耐不住寂静，你来了，所以耐住的话说明你并不寂寞。
<ofan> jiero: ....
<ofan> jiero: 你闷骚而已
<jiero> ofan: 我冷静么。。。
<Drocula> 静……
<CyrusYzGTt> 寂靜
<jiero> ofan: 有什么我不是直接说出来，我还闷骚。。。
 * maonx 蛋疼中。。
<ofan> jiero: 你话也挺多
<ofan> jiero: 所以你也寂寞了
<jiero> ofan: 今天而已。
<ofan> 发现x-plane只有一个人在写。。。
<Drocula> 今天姨妈来了？
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/156698.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: 美国运通将与腾讯合作 开发网络支付服务_Tencent 腾讯_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 运通卡要跟腾讯合作 额
<jyfl987> 一个人一张运通卡 号码是 QQ xxxxxx
<CyrusYzGTt> 人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。
<maonx> kk: 是不是机器 人
<kk> 是
<ofan> jyfl987: 干吗用的
<CyrusYzGTt> 夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<Drocula> 楼上才是闷骚
<Relaed> 入札状況によっては最大【99％オフ】で落札することも！？
<Relaed> Shit...
<Relaed> 贴错了
<kk> maonx, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<Barden> ㍢  这个啥字..
<Drocula> 啥意思 禁了？
<jiero> Barden:  10点的正常写法
<jyfl987> ofan: 运通卡你不知道？？ express阿 你还出国额
<jyfl987> Relaed: 好久没来了嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道...
<ofan> jyfl987: 我一直叫那个'美国快递'
<jyfl987> ofan: 好吧 那他们有快递业务么
<ofan> jyfl987: 不清楚..
<jyfl987> ofan: 你怎么都不清楚 你现在还在天朝么
<ofan> jyfl987: 没用过他家的服务啊
<ofan> 这不很正常
 * AsuraLe 想知道多线程情况下会有什么问题? 如何防止?
<ofan> jyfl987: 看完ip就知道了
<ofan> AsuraLe: 阻塞
<AsuraLe> ofan: 详细解释下嘛:) 还没了解过这一块的～空白～
<ofan> AsuraLe: 写写就知道额
<AsuraLe> ofan: TT木写过多进程的东西～～～阻塞主要是什么原因引起的呢？ 资源争夺？试图对同一数据的修改？
<jiero> ofan: 送什么啊？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 就是竞争
<ofan> jiero: 什么送什么
<jiero> ofan:  express
<jyfl987> ofan: 看不到你ip 
<jiero> ofan: 你在无数人用 VPS的今天还让 jyfl987 看ip，不是猜么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我没挂代理
<jyfl987> ofan: 我看不到你ip 也许是pidgin搞怪
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 屁蛙
<Pwnna> jyfl987: idio
<Pwnna> t
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以到oftc上看
<jyfl987> Pwnna: lol 
<NoIE> www.noie.name 似乎打不开了，怎么回事？我用的是 safesugar 的空间。
<ofan> oftc上没弄斗篷
<jyfl987> oftc上就一个arch频道
<ofan> NoIE: 空间挂了
<NoIE> ofan: 为什么？
<ofan> No
<ofan> NoIE: 我打不开
<NoIE> 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你们在oftc哪个频道里？
<NoIE> ofan: 那个空间花了我200块人民币呢。
<ofan> jyfl987: 直接上oftc /who ofan
<ofan> 不用加频道
<ofan> NoIE: 一年？
<jyfl987> 我要进频道去玩玩
<NoIE> ofan: 一年。
<ofan> jyfl987: #arch-cn
<ofan> NoIE: 便宜没好货
<NoIE> ofan: 您用什么空间？
<ofan> NoIE: vps
<ofan> 不过现在让我搞蹦了
<NoIE> ofan: 那个不是空间吧？
<ofan> NoIE: 怎么不是
<NoIE> ofan: vpn 不是虚拟局域网吗？
<ofan> NoIE: 是vps
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那个解析后的ip 很像国外某个大学
<NoIE> ofan: 哦。。。谢谢。我去搜索一下。
<ofan> jyfl987: 没在学校..
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 就显示在美国
<jyfl987> ofan: 你在美国做啥？ 
<NoIE> 请问，如果网络空间不能访问，可以从 cPanel X 上查找原因吗？
<ofan> jyfl987: 哦，你说的是那个host name吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 上学
<ofan> NoIE: 你那个是shared hosting?
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是你又不在学校里
<NoIE> ofan: 不清楚，价格这么便宜，应该是吧？
<jyfl987> 我最近看 伯克利居然也有开历史课
<ofan> jyfl987: 我不住校
<ofan> NoIE: 你用的php?
<NoIE> ofan: 是的。
<jyfl987> ofan: 刚好 调查下当地物价哈 出个报告 然后在地图上标记下
<ofan> jyfl987: ... 你要查什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 物价阿 
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 如果你不用php的话倒是可以跟我一起合用vps
<jyfl987> ofan: 车房衣食住行这些阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 大学附近都贵的。
<ofan> jyfl987: 哦 全部啊
<ofan> jiero: 我这是农村
<ofan> 大城市才贵
<jyfl987> ofan: 能写多少就写多少呗
<NoIE> 谢谢，ofan 真是好人。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们那呢 出个报告看看
<ofan> 不过学校里比学校外贵很多
<jyfl987> 最好是出个csv文件
<jiero> jyfl987: 报告。。停车 $12/hour
<jyfl987> 可以导入数据库 也可以被excel打开
<ofan> NoIE: 不是免费的..
<jyfl987> 然后我们可以做个曲线图什么的
<NoIE> ofan: 呵呵，不好意思。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 这个贵
<jiero> jyfl987: 吃饭餐馆 $12起
<ofan> NoIE: 有兴趣吗
<jyfl987> jiero: 12 能吃餐馆？？ 我这里20+起
<NoIE> ofan: 我想用 php 。
<ofan> NoIE: 因为我买的就很贵，所以不想免费送出去
<ofan> NoIE: 支持php
<NoIE> ofan: 哦，多少钱？
<ofan> NoIE: 你说vps?
<jiero> jyfl987: $49宽带 50GB。 
<NoIE> ofan: 恩，您买的那个。
<ofan> NoIE: $16 买的
<ofan> 一个月
<NoIE> ofan: 好贵。。。
<jiero> ofan: 哦。加油干吧。
<jiero> ofan: 你打工1小时就回来了。
<ofan> NoIE: 是的，不过是kvm的，而且不超卖，稳定性和速度应该比较好
<jyfl987> jiero: 还是加拿大好 Pwnna
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<NoIE> ofan: 呵呵，等我有钱了再说吧。
<ofan> jiero: 一小时哪有那么多
<jyfl987> jiero: 不过加拿大是正宗殖民地 你们白澳不过是关劳改犯的 就是个劳改农场而已
<ofan> NoIE: 你不用交那么多
<jiero> ofan: 不是么。。。这里起步工资 $14 /hour
<ofan> jiero: 不是..
<NoIE> ofan: 我要缴多少？
<Pwnna> ..
<ofan> NoIE: 按你以前买的价吧
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 美国跟加拿大的战争有几次？
<NoIE> ofan: 好的，明年，明年我就用。
<jyfl987> 阿 今天 kk亲自来了 不搞人基合一了
<jiero> jyfl987: 可惜附近人是 希腊人意大利人多。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我这校内最低$5/h
<NoIE> ofan: 我的空间刚刚缴过钱。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是说你那华人多么
<ofan> 最高$11 
<ofan> NoIE: 悲剧啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那多少人口 比得上铁岭么
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不住华人区。
<jiero> jyfl987: 民族扎堆性我没有。
<ofan> jyfl987: 农村，没多少人，走街上除了车看不到人
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 但是你不扎堆别人扎堆 你把自己当白澳公民 别人把你当华人看阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是吗。区域不同，消费不同，工资不同。
<ofan> 发现这里华人都怪怪的
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么怪？
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。毕竟就是这种情况。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你父母也不住华人区？
<jiero> ofan: 自成一体。
<ofan> jyfl987: 行为举止怪
<jiero> jyfl987: 我去年的。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不是这里人。
<ofan> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> jyfl987: 父母也不在这里。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是说你父母也移民了么
<jyfl987> ofan: 行为怎么怪了？ 是不是碰到老华人了
<jiero> jyfl987: 从没说过，都是你在瞎猜。
<ofan> jyfl987: 老的反而好，我说年轻的
<jiero> ofan: 多么奇怪？
<jiero> ofan: 和你不一样？
<jiero> ofan: 和其他白人不一样？
<ofan> jiero: 说不出，就是感觉怪
<ofan> jiero: 肯定跟百人不一样
<jyfl987> jiero:  你上次还说你是外国人来着
<jiero> jyfl987: 全是你说的。。。
<ofan> jiero: 移民了？
<jiero> ofan: 没。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你举点例子嘛
<jiero> ofan: 华人还是和华人/其他有色人种扎堆。。。相对更多些。
<ofan> jiero: 我就跟阿拉伯人扎堆
<jiero> ofan: 哦。我也是~
<jiero> ofan: 握手~
<ofan> 跟华人没法扎堆
<jiero> 哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 那岂不是猪肉没得吃？
<ofan> jiero: 阿拉伯人比较好来往
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们不吃猪肉
<jyfl987> ofan: 你跟华人为何不扎堆
<jyfl987> ofan: 我就是说你跟阿拉伯人扎堆 没得吃猪肉了嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 难度大大的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么难度大
<ofan> jyfl987: 进华人堆就是搞各种关系啊，一般都搞的很狗血
<jiero> jyfl987: 我和香港人也比较容易扎堆但是讨厌香港人口音。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 而且你跟人搞说不定人都不鸟你
<jyfl987> ofan: 我估计是新大陆人跟他们已经不合群了 
<jyfl987> 文化亚群体
<jyfl987> 就像 中国南北差异那样 北方人跟南方人都不怎么扎堆
<Drocula> 好吧 好吧 我还小 围观！
<ofan> jyfl987: 新来的读ESL的基本都扎堆，语言好的还能跟白人谈两句
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你们一起从大陆来的 扎堆么
<ofan> jyfl987: 不扎堆，跟他们没共同语言
<jiero> ofan: 你还是比较特殊的~
<ofan> jyfl987: 来了还是要跟白人混，不过感觉白人都不怎么爱鸟亚洲人
<jiero> ofan: 你具体在哪里？
<ofan> jiero: ohio
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你也是大陆人  为何跟他们没共同语言呢 
<jiero> ofan: 因为你没找他们啊，你找他们聊就近了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦 大陆的才没共同语言
<jiero> ofan: 我更没共同语言。。。经常人家说了一通电视电影游戏我一概不知
<ofan> jyfl987: 只要一进中国人的圈子就感觉跟没出国一样
<jiero> ofan: 然后人家说酒、打工外出耍我也不知道，本地新闻、球类我都没印象。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 好吧 但是我如果出去了 跟你还是有共同语言的 这个应该是跟行业有关系了 你如果去参加当地的LUG估计会很爽
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 参加各种活动比较方便
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你不是一个好的geek
<ofan> jiero: 我觉得他们都太狗血了，不正常
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是geek么。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你看it crowd里专门有卖那种书 教你用一些单词 可以混进球迷圈子里 呵呵
<jiero> ofan: 很多看电视的吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？ 你不是geek? 那你进这里来干嘛？
<ofan> jiero: 电视太贵，没搞
<jiero> jyfl987: geek是钻研技巧的。我没啥突出技巧，不算geek。
<ofan> jiero: 不过这里高清台确实爽
<jyfl987> jiero: 玩游戏阿 
<jiero> ofan: 曾经和开发conflict terra的美国人语音。结果人家每天都要看4小时电视。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 他们在谈电视节目。。。
 * jyfl987 好的geek应该把当地人口地形牢记于心
<jiero> ofan: 在 mumble 的conflict terra开发频道聊电视。。。
<jyfl987> 从这点看 我还不是一个好的geek
<jiero> jyfl987: 笨蛋。。。应该是输入到数据库随时拿到手。
<jyfl987> jiero: 好的geek是把自己改造得 数据库化 
<jiero> jyfl987: 还要有更多资料。比如酒馆信息和各处的招聘
<jyfl987> jiero: 还有电脑化
<jiero> jyfl987: 手机话
<jiero> jyfl987: 新一代geek已经移动了
<jyfl987> jiero: 还要知道哪里有atm 哪里有自动贩卖机 哪里有wifi热点 额
<ofan> jiero: 看橄榄球的多
<jiero> jyfl987: 4square
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 新一代geek在帝都还是不要出门移动比较好 万一肺癌就糟糕了
<ofan> 在国外女人比男人更好混
<jiero> jyfl987: 那些地图上都有标记的。你也可以标。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 jyfl987 的 geek教程，，看來我上次說自己是 geek是完全錯誤的
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为女人可以卖
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以不愁活不下去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: geek是科技的使用和创新者。。。仅此而已。
<jyfl987> jiero: 没网了怎么办
<jiero> jyfl987: 啥？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你上次怎么说来着 可以说出来 大家参研下
<jiero> jyfl987: 数据库呢。
<jyfl987> jiero: 所以要记脑子里
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 或者同步到本地pda 或者类似设备上
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ，，
<jiero> 退了。。。在这里好没收获。
<jiero> 拜拜各位。
<jiero> 后会有期。
 * jiero 表示e16 讨厌这么长的标题
<Drocula> 人呢？
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 你要多少？
<Drocula> 有多少？
<missing> Drocula: 重点介绍人妖,有兴趣不?
<Drocula> 有有
<missing> Drocula: 你想要什么服务?
<Drocula> 推个盐行么
<missing> Drocula: 重口味...推盐...没问题...
<ofan> 。。。。
<Drocula> 什么价位
<missing> Drocula: 我的话免费,ee的话一次100
<missing> lol
<Drocula> 免费怕有病 ee什么位置
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 请教磁盘分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346890 我的电脑/dev/sda1分配的磁盘空间是25GB，但现在在磁盘使用分析软件里看到的只有7.3GB，这会是什么问题？我的磁盘空间哪去了？系统刚安装不久，现只留下2G多空间了，不应该占这么大的地方，下面是磁盘分区： Code: sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 3200 ...
<missing> Oooops: /quit
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不知道系统装成没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346893 新买的宏基4750G，在VC上下载了10.04的DVD刻了盘。 先装了个win7，然后装ubuntu。 1. 没有选交换分区（笔记本是6G内存，不用swap分区了吧？） 2. ubuntu安装到约95%时，进度条就停止不前了。显示什么“running dpkg”，一直停止不前，只能关机重启。 现 ...
<Oooops> 在VC上下载了0.04的DVD刻了盘。 先装了个win7，然后装ubuntu。
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓早
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛早
<MeaCulpa> 唉
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<Oooops> 这 roylez 最近这么无聊。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: nawk没有内建sort
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己实现sort,还是淫荡的去pipeline unix sort捏...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 装gawk
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你吃多撑的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你最删除的编程语言是awk，我发现了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 册那，我脑袋能理解的底线就是awk了，谭浩强+regex
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你吃多撑的
<Oooops> 这颜色顺眼了吧。 roylez
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓君...
<MeaCulpa> gawk还有不阻塞的io... 
<Oooops> 乖，别乱叫。 roylez
<Oooops> roylez: 自己实现sort,还是淫荡的去pipeline unix sort捏...
 * MeaCulpa 下次进irc吧color给禁了
<Oooops> MeaCulpa 下次进irc吧color给禁了
<ofan> 怎么禁？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/8hTTy.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我putty连的linux, 想怎么禁怎么禁
<baoo> 帮我看下哇http://pkgs.org/fedora-14/fedora-i386/shutter-0.86.4-1.fc14.noarch.rpm.html    这个网址我怎么下载shutter哇
<imtxc> 用的这tenda 的无线真是要命。。。
<imtxc> 太不稳定了。
<void1> 不是你的错，是山崩了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ..
<eatapple> 美人
<eatapple> 没人在？
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Drocula> 都吃饭去了吧
<imtxc> 吃回来了。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> ee不在啊
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/5b2da.png
<cfy> roylez: the apologized to the old man....
<cfy> roylez: 中国可不会这样。。。
<roylez> cfy: 起码地还是给翻过了
<cfy> roylez: 这个。。。。。这么自由么？通信自由？！
<cfy> roylez: 坐地铁不？
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez: 我想换成unstable了。。。。testing有几个包，没有进来。。。
<roylez> cfy: 有必要吗
<cfy> roylez: 有，testing木有gcc-avr
<cfy> roylez: 我只好装了squeez的包
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-09-29 13:39:23 +0800
<SkyHacker> 吼吼~~
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch,g3。Fcitx在终端输入汉字按退格键无效之解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346901 终端测试 Ctrl+空格键 激活输入法，测试发现输入字是可以输入，就是按 Backspace 退格，退不了。 现已解决。 yaourt -S gtk3-with-xim-patch 安装之后 fcitx就能正常使用了，求解释。 有人知道这是什么原因吗？ 统计信息:  ...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 还不睡觉？
<pityonline> 我在线吗？
<pocoyo`> pityonline: 不在。
<ScarletWolf> pityonline: 很遗憾，你掉线了。
<pityonline> pocoyo`: ScarletWolf 那就放心了
<pocoyo> pityonline: p哥，你放心的去吧
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我那些小老婆和那堆小子丫头就全交给你啦
<pocoyo> pityonline: 知我者 p哥也
<pocoyo> pityonline: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/94129 这个是怎么回事
<WiiW> pocoyo: 牛
<pocoyo> WiiW: 为啥
<jyfl987>  京东的货到付款要先付款再给货 考虑到京东商品下面的那些评论 我让送货员拿回去了
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不是我干的
<dungeon_jiero> 干什么？
<SkyHacker> pocoyo: 360把自己视为木马啦？
<SkyHacker> :-D
<pocoyo> SkyHacker: 没错 我也不清楚怎么回事。ghost恢复之后就成这了
<SkyHacker> pocoyo: 呵呵~~用linux系统吧
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: paste.ubuntu.org.cn 一直有个人在贴广告啊。
<pocoyo> SkyHacker: 最近用不成了。
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 你注意到了啊。杀掉
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 我无权限
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 我哪杀得掉啊
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 杀真人。
<SkyHacker> 呵呵
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 现在你是最少闲聊的人之一了。。。
<moriramar> pocoyo, 這不是大牛哥嗎？
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐明鉴～
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 搞什么阴谋？
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你会javascript吗？我需要一个简单的javascript播放声音
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, Paste帖廣告有多大影響？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 不会。不过html直接标签音频。。。
<moriramar> Evanescence, 網頁嗎？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, +1
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我知道html5的audio，不过我想要给a添加一个onclick属性，点击后有声音，所以用javascript
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 可以设计点击才播放吧
<dungeon_jiero> ev
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 是给链接<a href="" onclick="event">的javascript
<moriramar> Evanescence, http://www.javascripter.net/faq/sound/play.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: JavaScript: Playing Sound
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: <a href="hen.mp3" 
<dungeon_jiero> 为啥我想到这个词语呢。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 随手打上的。
<Evanescence> moriramar: thanks
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 是event事件，，不是链接。
<dungeon_jiero> <a href="hen.mp3" onclick="event">
<dungeon_jiero> 不行吗？
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不行
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。
<dungeon_jiero> 你的音频是？
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 一个ogg音频
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 恩。我试试。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 那个event应该是被替换成javascript的，
<Oooops> 银监会:房屋70年产权制约以房养老
<moriramar> 中國上層就喜歡把事情倒過來做。有其它渠道養老誰用房子養？
<moriramar> Oooops, 你這個顏色是自動生成的？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 哦。失败
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 当然啦，我是要让鼠标点击 一个链接时发出声音，而onclick这个属性是最好的方法，而onclick需要播放声音的话，就要用javascript，所以要在head里添加一个script，我不会javascript，所以问。看来应该去html5 的IRC里问问，
<Oooops> http://img1.ph.126.net/pnOREMYNkb_aIBRfhgmLjg==/1281274094003880101.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我抄袭到了。 
<dungeon_jiero> 播放成功。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 给我看看代码？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: http://code.bulix.org/unzd45-80628
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 好像是那么回事，奇怪的是href引用了js的函数，感觉奇怪，先试试再说
<slacker_HD> icontaskbar太棒了
<slacker_HD> 和win7的superbar基本功能差不多了
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 播放成功，我应该把他再修改下，
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 奇怪的是chromium和firefox都无法播放声音，我用luakit这样的基于webkit的浏览器才能播放，不知道为什么？以前是可以播放的，最近奇怪
<CyrusYzGTt> ..DVB-T win7有驅動，，linux沒有驅動。。求助。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我是firefox正常。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我把href引用的js给onclick，然后href引用换成www.google.com就不行了，还是没能达到目的，再继续参考
<Oooops> 罗杰居然会搞网页
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 拍飞你。。。
<Oooops> why
<Oooops> 你唯一给我的印象，就是折腾下游戏嘛。还有啥。
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 恩。好吧。
<Relaed> 大家好
<kk> Relaed, 好  ㍧ 
<xp> 请问下，要搭建一个出售虚拟物品的平台，东西种类不多，大概10多个。
<xp> 用什么平台搭建比较好？
<xp> Wordpress，ecshop。
<Hs_Yeah> 大家好，我是刚来的
<dungeon_jiero> 不好。
<dungeon_jiero> 被神bs了。
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<SkyHacker> Hs_Yeah: 早你几日;-)
<Hs_Yeah> Ubuntu新手。。
<Hs_Yeah> 才用不够两个星期
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 没吧。只是不了解你的这方面。
<Oooops> 移动硬盘用命令sudofdisk -l 后出现如下信息 请问如何修复
<SkyHacker> 刚刚装了个dock
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 介个是神马--screenlets http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346916 还挺耗cpu的 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 monk — 2011-09-29 15:50 
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ fsck -p 就是
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox.x86_64                          7.0-1.fc15 
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox.x86_64     7.0-1.fc15  o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> f15用上 fx7了
<dungeon_jiero> 我用上了。。。FX7 mobile。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，就差 thunderbird 7沒有，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不對，，我沒有看清，，應該都在升級，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬱悶，在我不看郵件就將 TB忘記了，，汗一下
<flh> 大家好
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 我猜以后你大概可以用Inkscape画GNOME-Shell桌面了。。。
<kk> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 用 gimp
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 干嘛用GIMP啊。。。能不用就不用。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 请问,gnome-screensaver 指的图片文件夹 是那个目录啊..好像不是~/Images目录.
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 自己设定的目录的说。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 不好麼。我覺得 gimp很方便
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 创作不用GIMP，没源代码。
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 我在gconf-editor app-gnome-screensaver里也没找到有关这个图片文件夹的设定...应该在那里设定啊.
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..??
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 我不知道啊。。。LCD显示器不用screen-saver的。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: 哦?为什么不用呢 啊
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 昨天你说meego挂了？我睡着了，后面的都没看
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: inkscape产生的是svg，
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ gimp也可以保存爲 svg
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就是文字描述。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不可能吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還可以保存爲 醫學圖片，，不過，，打開不了。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:就算是，也是仅仅用了svg的特性可以插入点阵图。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 抛弃QT，继续搞gtk了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 我不勸你用 gimp了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cnfczn: 自己查吧。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=345192&p=2494363#p2494363
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - irc 开彩色文字了。
<cnfczn> dungeon_jiero: ...
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<Oooops> 爽了吧。论坛也自动了。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: android什么时候挂？
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 等利益链被背叛的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> http://ingvar.blog.redpill-linpro.com/files/2011-09-29-00.01.22.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  http://m8y.org/hw/hats/cursor.xhtml
<kk> ⇪ ti: Hedgewars Hats
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 要换一手机，你觉得android有没前途？它的软件用java编写真的挺无语了…………
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 似乎可以用其他的语言了。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 什么语言？
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 我不懂。你要买。就买吧。不要看前途了，就看现在好了。否则买个2手的随意耍。
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 我不知道，今天有人告诉我可以C++
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不如买Tizen好了，html5语言的
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 有C++ SDK了吧
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 听说android symbian都能装dosbox玩tc2.0，真的可以吗？
<Relaed> dungeon_jiero: dosbox可以在symbian上跑起win95
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 嗯
<Jakalala> Relaed: 你跑过？
<tuuss> 也可用choot玩
<cnfczn> gnome-screensaver的图片文件夹指的是~/Pictrues
<cnfczn>  
<Jakalala> tuuss: tousao?
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: dosbox 随意移植吧。我对symbian和android都不知晓。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 。。。买什么啊。我没要放弃N900呢。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 给你的那个网页，改了光标。
<tuuss> 不过屏幕要大一点. 否则虚拟键盘就不好打了. 除非用蓝牙键盘
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我以为你转阵营了
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我没准备花钱在那个上面。2年一个手机就够了
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我知道，用CSS改的，代码行数太多，大概看了下，太多就感觉不行，我看过google的一个主页代码都非常多，很纠结，明明就那么点东西。。。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我打算开始动手弄一个简单的脚本来缩减rootfs了，在看wiki
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 精简代码好。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 有办法用google下载作为css寄存么～
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不明白你说什么。。。什么意思？
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 你不是嫌太大了么。
<dungeon_jiero> 别处寄存CSS啊。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我网站的css就一个文件。。。。而且只有2，3十行
<dungeon_jiero> 好啊。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 只定义了a，body，等等，
<Evanescence> 这才是王道啊，看了别人的代码，头都大了，回来看自己的，。。。。哎。。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 要求不同。别人要大量的定义是因为人家需要。。。
<Evanescence> 我觉得网页大多数都加载不必要的东西，尤其是广告！！！NND，卡的我动不了，广告没加载完，他视频就不出来。。。
<Evanescence> 要多气愤有多气愤
<moriramar> @numbchild 是誰？
<Jakalala> tuuss: 你是tusoia?
<Oooops> Jakalalatuuss: 你是tusoia?
<tuuss> no
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: android 能用c++了？
<tuuss> 是不是ndk?
<Jakalala> Oooops: tusoia，我当然不是，你又是谁的马甲？
<Evanescence> moriramar: 我
<moriramar> Evanescence, 你開個Twitter干什麼的……
<Evanescence> moriramar: 你哪里看见我开twitter了？
<moriramar> Evanescence, Fo你完了連一個評論都沒有。雖然我不喜歡什麼事都向上傳的。
<moriramar> Evanescence, 可也不能什麼都沒有吧，。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 额。。。。我基本不上T
<moriramar> Evanescence, 你Fo的好吧，我唯一的Fo就是你……
<Evanescence> moriramar: 上了是去fo别人的。然后看别人的推
<Evanescence> moriramar: 不是吧。。。你多fo别人好了，我就是fo别人，看一些github上的人有Tw，我就fo了
<Jakalala> moriramar: 雌or雄?
<moriramar> Evanescence, ……
<moriramar> Jakalala, 雄
<Evanescence> moriramar: 呵呵，
<Evanescence> Jakalala: hi，小伙子
<moriramar> Evanescence, 呵呵你妹。
<Evanescence> Jakalala: or 小姐姐
<Evanescence> moriramar: 你不是蛋疼么额，
<Jakalala> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> moriramar: 多fo下别人就好了
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: Android NDK | Android Developers
<moriramar> Evanescence, Fo人家的信息太多了我覺得噁心。但是一個消息也沒有我Fo的也沒有意思……
<Jakalala> http://developer.android.com/sdk/ndk/index.html
<tenzu> fo话痨才蛋疼
<Evanescence> moriramar: 额，我一个月才写一次博客，一个月才登陆一次tw，gtalk常开，IRC常在，邮箱常看
<Evanescence> tenzu: +1
<Oooops> tw？
<moriramar> Evanescence, Gtalk也是這個帳號名嗎？
<Oooops> 鸟？
<Evanescence> moriramar: 再加一个月才上一次webqq，看看有没有留言。。。
<Jakalala> tenzu: k的名字怎么不该回来？
<Evanescence> moriramar: gtalk也是numbchild
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 今天有人告诉我 wmii ->dwm -> awesome 我准备都试试。
<moriramar> tenzu, 是，Fo上一個，“我上xxx廁所居然沒紙”“今天吃的還是xxx”，真受不了。
<Oooops> Jakalala: 疼猪不管理bot的。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 别。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不是吧，还是直接跳到awesome算了
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 因为我还要继续完善我的WM设计，
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 所以都要看。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 折腾一个才是折腾，小小的折腾不算的
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 你的思维，和那些不同的。没共性
<Jakalala> Oooops: 但关键k是他kicked的
<Oooops> Jakalala: 额。为什么呢
<Oooops> WiiW: 
<Oooops> WiiW: 啥状况
<Jakalala> Oooops: 看昨天的日志
<Oooops> 难道kk和疼猪打架了？都不说话了。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: wm?
<moriramar> Oooops, 來了個小刷屏的，kk沒踢，tenzu就把kk踢了，稱“功能不全面”
<Oooops> moriramar: 。。。。明显有成见。公报私仇嘛。
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 恩。
 * dungeon_jiero 有七八个想法没有加入到公开的那个设计中，今天晚上加上，并且优化一下样子罢。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 你真富2代啊。不要做事的。整天搞这些。
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓君好
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 我么。我在冲刺阶段。
<Oooops> 乐乐驮好。 roylez
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 争取混上个设计职位。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 冲刺啥？
<Oooops> 哦。
<Oooops> 艺术设计？
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 做好作品，我会成为印刷工人。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 印刷工？
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 哈哈。
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> 似乎起点比较低。？
<tenzu> roylez: 怎么就蚯蚓了？
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 就是我学的啊。
<Oooops> 可印刷，和设计没啥关系
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 包括图书封面设计之类的，你看过了。
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 一个伟大的porn杂志的印刷工？
<Oooops> 那也是平面设计，不是印刷工人的事情啊
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 就和大三八差不多。
<Oooops> Jakalala: ++
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 是印刷工人的事，现在印刷工变的更多方面了。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 不知道38是搞什么的。
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 一样啊。杂志排版。
<Oooops> 下班。反正不理解。下次照相给我们看吧。
<Relaed> 终于换到terminator
<dungeon_jiero> Im leaving as well. 下班。
<Jakalala> Relaed: nokia那个能跑95?
<Relaed> Jakalala: 有人用N97
<Relaed> Jakalala: 很久之前的事情了，可以在youtube找到视频
<Relaed> jyfl987: 好久不见啊
<Jakalala> Relaed: en
<Jakalala> jyfl987: hi . yunfan
<Relaed> 有人玩hackintosh么...
<slacker_HD1> hello ，kk
<slacker_HD1> kk
<roylez> palomino|working: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn053/20110726/1020/p_large_PTuN_09910006d0a05c44.jpg
<jyfl987> Relaed: 是阿 我还以为你在上海被人拐卖了呢
<NoIE> 我想将 XMODIFIERS 从 @im=fcitx 改为 @im=SCIM ，我该在哪里改？
<CyrusYzGTt> /etc/X11/ini..那裏
<Relaed> jyfl987: 没有啊
<Relaed> jyfl987: ^_^
<moriramar> NoIE, 哪個發行版？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍩ 
<phoenixlzx> kk: 你还活着？
<hamo> > Time.now
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> hamo, 2011-09-29 17:36:44 +0800
<NoIE> moriramar: ubuntu 11.04
<moriramar> NoIE, 那我不知道了。看下/etc/X11那裹面吧。
<NoIE> moriramar: 好。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 多NIS帐号登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346928 ubuntu系统安装了portmap，nis。在NIS服务器上有很多帐号。在ubuntu上用NIS帐号登录的时候挂载不上/HOME目录，我以前是用建立auto.matser、auto.home，并在auto.home里面设置用户和他的挂载路径来解决问题。但是现在这台ubuntu是允许所有用户都能登录的，如果手工添 ...
<sou_> 大家现在能打开 www.kernel.org吗？
<naked89tt> linux下flac如何转成mp3
<naked89tt> 有木有人
<moriramar> naked89tt, ffmpeg
<moriramar> naked89tt, ffmpeg -acodec libmp3lame -i xxx.flac
<naked89tt> th 
<naked89tt> u
<moriramar> naked89tt, ==
<moriramar> naked89tt, ffmpeg -acodec libmp3lame -i xxx.flac ooo.mp3
<naked89tt> it's cool
<naked89tt> moriramar, Unknown decoder 'libmp3lame'????
<moriramar> naked89tt, 你可能需要安裝lame編碼器，在你的源中找找吧。
<naked89tt> lame 已经是最新的版本了
<Drocula> 要放假了
<Drocula> 又没人了
<Drocula> > Time.now
<kk> Drocula, 2011-09-29 19:07:08 +0800
<NoIE> 请问，Parent To Selected 是什么意思？
<NoIE> 是将选中的加入父节点，还是将选中的设置为父节点？
<Drocula> 我新手
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 锁屏 后自动注销 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346940 本人Ubuntu11.04,很多时候离开电脑的时候（比如吃饭），不想关掉电脑，只是Ctrl + Alt + L （锁屏），这样子自己打开的那些个软件就不需要重新启动了，正看着的文档也不用重新打开了，但是奇怪的时候，有时候想再接着工作的时候，却发现 ...
<qiushu> anybody?
<qiushu> here
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<moriramar> qiushu, ?
<moriramar> NoIE, 在哪出現的？
<qiushu> 什么？
<NoIE> moriramar: 一个游戏场景编辑器。
<moriramar> NoIE, Parent to selected 這個語法不成立呀……
<NoIE> 。。。
<moriramar> NoIE, 哦，我知道了，就是選中單位的父節點。
<NoIE> moriramar: 大概是吧。
<NoIE> moriramar: 谢谢。
<AsuraLe> GParted 0.8.1  Libparted 2.3 Create Primary Partition #1 (linux-swap, 4.88 GiB) on /dev/sdb  00:00:01    ( ERROR )           create empty partition  00:00:01    ( ERROR ) libparted messages    ( INFO )       这个语法怎么不成立啊？》
<moriramar> NoIE, 也不對呀……這個太糾結了。
<moriramar> qiushu, 你喊的，anybody here?
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 那个语法怎么不成立啊？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 看錯了。
<jiero> 冷。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 想當然了。
<jiero> 冻死了。
<qiushu> 冻？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 。。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 热～
<moriramar> 困……
<qiushu> 我还吹风扇
<jiero> AsuraLe: 暴雨。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 哪里下暴雨了？这么好
<jiero> AsuraLe: 明天
<qiushu> 有深圳的没？
<qiushu> 深圳挂台风。
<jiero> 饿了
<NoIE> moriramar: 我觉得是将选中的设为子节点。
<moriramar> NoIE, 你看吧，我沒前後文，就這麼一句，實在不知道。
<NoIE> moriramar: 抱歉。。。
<moriramar> NoIE, 不用。
<leyle> aria2c 如何限制下载速度啊？ man 里面找了下没找到
<qiushu> file:///home/qiushu/Desktop/493717-OZDDSQY.jpg
<qiushu> 这里面可以发图片吗？
<moriramar> qiushu, 基本不行。
<moriramar> qiushu, 請到 ompldr.org 上傳吧，paste.ubuntu.org.cn 也行。
<moriramar> qiushu, 然後把提示的地址發到這來。
<widon> gitosis.conf修改了git需要重启吗？
<leyle> 如何限制 aria2c的下载速度阿？
<vjintao> 请问有没有在linux mint 装QQ的教程    各种不会啊
<moriramar> vjintao, 放棄QQ吧，用WebQQ最多。
<moriramar> vjintao, 沒有特別好的方法
<vjintao> soga
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<AsuraLe> vjintao: 放弃万恶的QQ吧，偶尔web一下就行了
<vjintao> 明白了 
<AsuraLe> 不过旺旺有必要开发个linux版的
<AsuraLe> 不然就没法淘宝买东西了
<void1> web旺旺呗
<AsuraLe> 我发现web旺旺没法用
<AsuraLe> 发出去的没法收到回信～～～
<AsuraLe> 发出去后聊天那就成一空白了
<DawnFantasy> 强大的win。。。
<DawnFantasy> 让你qq无忧！
<DawnFantasy> :D
<vjintao> win就是在window界面下运行 QQ么？
<AsuraLe> win就是windows
<AsuraLe> 迟早要让win垮台～
<slacker_HD> wineqq
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<AsuraLe> wine 的函数库好像不对～～～
<kk> AsuraLe:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<vjintao> 貌似pidgin也不能用
<slacker_HD> 我这里wine的挺好的
<slacker_HD> 就是字体有问题
<kk> AsuraLe, 谢谢你告诉我，我愚蠢的BOT ~~~~~.  ㍬ 
<AsuraLe> kk: you ,shut up ,the stupid bitch~
<slacker_HD> kk，你会说澳大利亚英语吗
<SkyHacker> slacker_HD: 澳大利亚英语跟美国有什么不同？
<AsuraLe> 它好像对中文没反应
<SkyHacker> kk是机器人？
<AsuraLe> kk就是以前的那个^k^
<slacker_HD> SkyHacker，发音什么的都有不同
<slacker_HD> 不过这个机器人怎么不理我呢
<SkyHacker> -________________- !!!
<AsuraLe> 你要跟他说英语
<slacker_HD> kk，glad to meet you
<AsuraLe> kk: say something ,you bitch
<SkyHacker> 机器人有什么用？
<DawnFantasy> 比如刚刚禁言。
<AsuraLe> 这蠢东西，又不知道怎么了
<SkyHacker> kk: hello 
<kk> SkyHacker, 好  ㍬ 
<SkyHacker> kk: nice to meet you
<kk> SkyHacker, 它很好的会议，你也判断。  ㍬ 
<SkyHacker> 翻译机器人？？
<AsuraLe> 应该给它编个学习程序
<SkyHacker> kk: what's your name?
<AsuraLe> http://flossproject.org/workshop/index.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: FLOSS workshop
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 这才是他最主要的作用——念标题
<kk> SkyHacker, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍬ 
<SkyHacker> kk: where are you from?
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 你太强大了～～～
<SkyHacker> 我随便试试的 - ___ - !!
<kk> SkyHacker, 我来自宾夕法尼亚州的伯利恒，。  ㍬ 
<SkyHacker> 噢~kk走了
<AsuraLe> :-)～～
<SkyHacker> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread338136.html
<SkyHacker> kk难道是这个人写的，呵~
<AsuraLe> NND ，工作稳定了我也要买一个VPN
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: 买来干什么？
<AsuraLe> 翻墙。。。。。开这些国外的网址太TMD累了～
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: 呵呵~
<jimmyxu> AsuraLe: http://www.ignw.net/serv/#p=how-to-choose-from-vpn-providers
<jimmyxu> AsuraLe: 不推销或者推荐购买，只看文吧…
<vjintao> 最近google越来越慢了
<AsuraLe> jimmyxu: 你写的？
<vjintao> 我的gmail好久没有打开 都是用163读取邮件
<AsuraLe> vjintao: 最近我都直接google.com了
<jimmyxu> AsuraLe: 不是，和写那个的人挺熟
<AsuraLe> jimmyxu: 哦～
<gfrog> hi there
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 pandemonium ？
<NoIE> 我在一个网站上查到的是 “地狱”，
<NoIE> 在另一个网站上查到的是“熊猫斗佛“。
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: pandemonium, 混乱邪恶和中立邪恶的存在死后，灵魂被送到的无休止洞穴
<NoIE> http://wiki.etc.cmu.edu/pandale/index.php/Main_Page
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 这是一个游戏引擎的场景编辑器。
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: 失乐园中，地狱的中心
<NoIE> 编辑器的主页到标题竟然是 Pandamonium's Storyteller (formerly Panda LE) ！
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 翻译过来，就是
<MeaCulpa_> 装b的名字
<NoIE> “讲述地狱的故事（以前的 Panda 场景编辑器）
<MeaCulpa_> 还有，但丁的神曲描绘的地狱最低层
<NoIE> ”我吐。。。
<MeaCulpa_> Pandemonium 的神祗比较少
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 明白了，有时间我仔细研究一下。
<MeaCulpa_> 还有,DiabloII里Diablo所在的，也是Pandemonium, 根据希腊神话，不少源自Hades的河流流经那里
<MeaCulpa_> Tyreal所在的不就是Pandemonium Fortress么
<MeaCulpa_> 这个词字面上一看就明白，各种Demon汇聚之地
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 我搜索了一下，这好像还是某种字体的名称。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 装B的名字
<NoIE> 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 哦。你在啊。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 恩 刚来
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 临睡5分钟么。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不，临干活前
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 空
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哦。支持大叔。
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: Pandemonium还是我workspace中的一个，灭哈哈
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 都是被斩杀的么。
<CyrusYzGTt> ???
<ScarletWolf> 出现大规模掉线。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 十一到了，，話說，，
<iGoogle> 十一到了，，話說，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 興奮啊，神在學人語
<iGoogle> 买了一个键盘贴纸，根本贴不住。 nnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<Iansun> 天宮要射了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 對準 天宮 射 某種 液體
<Jagdwurs1> 不明真相群众围观
<ScarletWolf> Iansun: 这个时刻终于来临了吗。。。
<Iansun> 射了，
<Iansun> 有機票的趁早啊
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/lG0LX.png  胡搞的。
<jiero> 不够资格的上传。
<Jagdwurs1>  洗脚?
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机ubuntu下安装vmware tools遇到的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346955 把 .tar.gz解压到桌面之后，在终端输入cd desktop, cd vmware-tools-distrib,显示 no such file or directory。 急求解决，谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xin1215 — 2011-09-29 21:23 
<CyrusYzGTt> ee走了，，默哀
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 去考虑画个论坛独特的鼠标光标吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是用GIMP么。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ fedora的論壇不需要，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有了？
<lolicon> ~.~
<CyrusYzGTt> ^j^
<jarodlau> gnomeshell 3.2发布了?
<Freebuilder> 我用 stellarium 观天像，可连个北斗星都找不到！
<CyrusYzGTt> 對着 觀音 SY. 
<Iansun> 觀音是男的
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀音有 女分身
<CyrusYzGTt> 你沒有看 日本國 那個 西遊記麼
<Iansun> 日本國啊，
<Drocula> sy是啥 我是单纯孩子
<Iansun> 只關注過 愛情動情片
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 就是  所以 
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 乖，，滾一邊去，，現在是 成人聊天時間
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 對 女媧 的 愛情動作片，， 很爽的，
<shellex> 哼哼
<OOOOoooo> 把 ISO-9600 LiveCD映像 写入到USB上。
<OOOOoooo> 在windows下有什么脚本没？
<OOOOoooo> 就是那个 usb-write
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOOoooo§ 圍觀ee在裝嫩
<Freja_Anja> OOOOoooo: 好神奇的nick
<Drocula> w
<Drocula> 我感觉苍井空 不错
<Freebuilder> 只要是 OpenGL 的程序，无论哪个， CPU 都会冲到 100% 。
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 明天晩上能过来吗?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurs1: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持 蒼井空 升空
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 等下晩上汇你钱，明天去注销撕扒拤色
<alvin_rxg> ok
<Houge_Langley> freeflyi1g: Hi，朋友，我到renren网想申请一个fullcircle杂志中文社团的公共页面需要ICP证书和证书号，是否能够用ubuntu的？
<SkyHacker> kk: hi
<kk> SkyHacker, 好  ㍯ 
<wolftankk> 谁在archlinux下把ibus更新到1.4了
<SkyHacker> kk: Are you a robot?
<moriramar> wolftankk, Gentoo升級到1.4了，什麼情况？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora已經到 ibus1.4 
<soiamso>  Houge_Langley 所以你要到 douban
<wolftankk> 谁在archlinux下把ibus更新到1.4了
<Houge_Langley> soiamso: 今天关于人人的公共主页告一段落，明天看看能不能先把新浪微博。
<wolftankk> moriramar 更新后 无法使用-_-
<moriramar> wolftankk, dbus最近也更新了，重啟也沒用嗎？
<kk> SkyHacker, 我种Pandorabot。  ㍯ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才我找到oicebot了
<wolftankk> moriramar  恩  安装完没重启是没问题  重启后 就无法使用了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦
<moriramar> wolftankk, 重啟前你用的還是老的ibus
<moriramar> wolftankk, 之後有問題我覺得可能需要更多信息了。你在gnome-terminal/xterm中打個ibus-daemon -rxd試試？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 它现在在跑团那个服务器上
<wolftankk> moriramar 恩 我正在开了调试状态看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ o
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 它一定伤心透了，所以以后都不会再回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ o
<wolftankk> 似乎找到问题了
<Jakalala> lainme: hi
<lainme> Jakalala: 晚上好
<Jakalala> lainme: female?
<lainme> Jakalala: en
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-09-29 23:21:35 +0800
<wolftankk> > Help
<kk> wolftankk, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<jarodlau> 有人否? 谁给推荐个 virtualbox下安装的xp系统?
<wolftankk> jarodlau 深度xp s3蛮好
<jarodlau> wolftankk: 有下载链接么?
<Jakalala> lainme: 今天天气不错！
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> Jakalala: ……是不错。在宿舍待了一天
<lainme> roylez_: 主席
<moriramar> jarod_chen, 這個，XP網上随便找着下吧……
<moriramar> jarod_chen, 真下不下來去verycd上找吧。
<Jakalala> lainme: 我也在宿舍睡了一下午
<moriramar> jarodlau, 上面是打給你的……
<wolftankk> jarodlau 没...
<jarod_chen> 你还真是眼神不好
<SkyHacker> >help
<moriramar> jarod_chen, 自動補全的……
<wolftankk> 找到libibus.so 导致的问题...
<lainme> Jakalala: 我是因为台风……
<moriramar> jarod_chen, 對不住……
<moriramar> wolftankk, libibus.so有什麼樣的問題？
<Jakalala> lainme: 你在？
<wolftankk> libibus.so.2 cant open shared object file
<SkyHacker> > gg
<kk> SkyHacker, 频道 #ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/29/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 . 23:30:51 
<lainme> Jakalala: 香港
<Jakalala> lainme: 遗弃之地
<jarodlau> wolftankk: ibus 的问题?
<SkyHacker> > Help
<wolftankk> jarodlau en
<kk> SkyHacker, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<Evanescence> > b 
<Evanescence> `t translate
<Evanescence> `new
<kk> Evanescence, 不要玩机器人
<wolftankk> 看起来 还是装回老的包 比较靠谱
<jarodlau> wolftankk:  升级ibus以后重新编译 ibus-sunpinyin就ok了
<Evanescence> .....
<wolftankk> jarodlau 我用pacman装得-_-
<SkyHacker> Evanescence: 哈哈~~~
<jarodlau> 我论坛发恢复了,自己按照命令做就ok
<Evanescence> SkyHacker: 你们竟然这么晚还在啊？
<wolftankk> jarodlau 给个链接 谢谢~
<SkyHacker> Evanescence: 你也在呀~呵呵
<jarodlau> wolftankk: 就在 ibus 1.4升级,我的恢复13楼,
<Evanescence> SkyHacker: 我在安装multisystem到U盘上，下载 了不少ISO
<wolftankk> 恩
<SkyHacker> Evanescence: 呵呵~~
<Evanescence> 睡觉去了，大家明天见，用脚说拜拜。。。。。
<wolftankk> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=346639 这个帖子?
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ibus升级到1.4，输入法图标移入上栏，ibus不自动启动的看过来
<jarodlau> 恩,13楼
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank(8157)
<AsuraLe> em～～～～online magazine 应该翻译为 在线杂志还是网络杂志更好一些？
<wolftankk> thx
<wolftankk> 原来编译aur的ibus @ @
<jarodlau> 不是编译ibus,是编译 ibus-sunpinyin,
<wolftankk> 已经ok了
<SkyHacker> > Time.now
<kk> SkyHacker, 2011-09-29 23:46:29 +0800
<Jagdwurs1> Time->now
<SkyHacker> > Help
<kk> SkyHacker, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<SkyHacker> `t hello
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<xiaoy> -.-
<SkyHacker> xiaoy: 呵呵
<xiaoy> 怎么回事？
<SkyHacker> `new 
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<xiaoy> 机器人有问题。。。
<SkyHacker> > s 1+3
<SkyHacker> > 1+3
<kk> SkyHacker, 4
<xiaoy> 看看
<alvin_rxg> > sin(1)
<xiaoy> > 1+3
<kk> alvin_rxg, 0.8414709848078965
<alvin_rxg> > arctan(1)
<SkyHacker> alvin_rxg: kk怎么用？
<alvin_rxg> > help
<SkyHacker> > Help
<kk> SkyHacker, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<SkyHacker> `new
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> g 2012
<Jagdwurs1> > 1/0
<SkyHacker> `new没有返回新帖呀
<kk> Jagdwurs1, divided by 0
<SkyHacker> g kk-irc-bot
<xiaoy> 好像KK不喜欢我：（
<jarodlau>  `new
<SkyHacker> xiaoy: 呵呵
<xiaoy> SkyHacker, 你很烦
<SkyHacker> xiaoy: - ___ -
<alvin_rxg> > 1 xor 2
 * Jagdwurs1 买菜去了
<alvin_rxg> > xor(1, 2)
<alvin_rxg> 一路顺风
<SkyHacker> kk: listen to me!
<Jagdwurs1> >  1+(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<kk> SkyHacker, 除了你的判断？  ㍘ 
<xiaoy> 有人知道如何在UBUNTU下添加“搜狗云输入法”
<SkyHacker> > b
<kk> SkyHacker, 不要玩机器人
<SkyHacker> *.*
<lainme> kk: hello
<Rusfell>  /ns register 1 rusfell.feng@gmail.com
<kk> lainme, 好  ㍘ 
<SkyHacker> `t 好
<SkyHacker> 't hello
<xiaoy> GNU/LINUX下搜狗输入法：http://blog.163.com/woaini262173767@126/blog/static/31854359201043014529435/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Linux下的搜狗拼音输入法：ibus-cloud-pinyin - 赵艾安的日志 - 网易博客
<xiaoy> ：D
<joe001> 没有人吱声
<xiaoy> LINUX我正在用下的搜狗输入法，真不错：）
<xiaoy>  
<xiaoy> 其实还好吧：D
<xiaoy>  
<SkyHacker> fcitx好像已经包含了搜狗输入法了
<xiaoy> SkyHacker, 哪里？ 
<xiaoy> 我以前用过fcitx。。。
<SkyHacker> 上次看更新好像提到，fcitx已经使用搜狗的词库
<xiaoy> 就是不什么好用
<xiaoy>  
<xiaoy> 我去看看
<SkyHacker> kk这种机器人功能太强大了，完全可以改成木马，呵呵
<xiaoy> SkyHacker, 好像是啊：http://vigorxiao.blogbus.com/logs/79328242.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: ubuntu 安装 Fcitx 输入法+搜狗词库 - vigorxiao - 博客大巴
<xiaoy> 不算是输入法，只不过人家用的是搜狗的词库
<xiaoy> 不错
<SkyHacker> xiaoy: 呵呵~
<xiaoy> SkyHacker, -.-
<xiaoy> 不过安装它很麻烦
<mausetot_> 1;2F
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 你又有一封撕扒拤摄的信在我这里
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurs1: ?
<alvin_rxg> 不是之前已经把地址改了么……网上还确认对了的……
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 这次好像也不是帐单，像是一张大纸加帐单
<alvin_rxg> 我明天结束了过来
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 可能你只改了一个帐号的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-09-30 02:40:06 +0800
<xiaoy> > 1+4
<kk> xiaoy, 5
<xiaoy> :)
<alvin_rxg> > sin(9999)
<kk> alvin_rxg, 0.6360869563962336
<alvin_rxg> > pow(2,3)
<Jagdwurst> >  1 + 2 + (3) + (()4)
<alvin_rxg> > 1*2*3*4
<kk> alvin_rxg, 24
<alvin_rxg> > 1 * (2) * 3 * 4
<kk> alvin_rxg, 24
<alvin_rxg> > 1 * () * 2 * 3 * 4
<kk> alvin_rxg, nil can't be coerced into Fixnum
<alvin_rxg> 呃，这是问题表达式
<Jagdwurst> > 1 + ((((2))))
<kk> Jagdwurst, 3
<alvin_rxg> 让人关个灯很难呢……都在他门上贴满字条了……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 考个复变函数的
<Jagdwurst> 　　“师太，请息怒。”奉命主持的武当掌门宋青书道，“今日劳烦诸位会聚，就是聊这个问题的。”
<Jagdwurst> > log(-1)
<Jagdwurst> 一不小心把天涯的文字拖进来了。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Jagdwurst>  lol
<Jagdwurst> 天涯上啥都有
<Jagdwurst> 就是网络慢
<alvin_rxg> msn 上看到， Dr. Chen Yong 在 sweeden ?
<alvin_rxg> sweden.. schweden
<Jagdwurst> 从社会政治到广大人民群众瞎扯中微子超光速
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 他没在啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 果然
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse ,　好像那不关灯的淫 facebook 上有加我
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  moin
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不moin
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 纳税人的钱呐^^　勇哥博士呐^^
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 居然没把他锁在国内
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 后天你有空吗?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 哪个淫，哪个 facebook ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 和你一起不关灯的㸒
<alvin_rxg> å½­** ?...
<Jagdwurst> genau
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 早就加了，我居然不知道..
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 正在看天涯: 请问如何不动声色的报复室友...
<alvin_rxg> 很简单啊，发个 fake arp...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那孙子要是没电脑呢？不上网呢？
<alvin_rxg> 够了……
<ofan> yoooo
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 因为无线网络不能混杂，我用 arp 包把你看到的路由改成我的地址了，然后看到了不该看的东西...
<alvin_rxg> 有线网络也可以的吧？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果一条线上的直接混杂更方便
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 想听谁就听谁
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<alvin_rxg> 用啥工具呢……有太多可选的……
<gebjgd> jiero, 已经起床了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 对的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 好勤奋阿
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。最后了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么最后了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 找工作是学业截止最后的事项。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是已经毕业了么
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 直接找份职业玩家的工作完了
<jiero> gebjgd: 一直一段时间来就被拉出帮忙看店。。。没时间准备那些。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 死去吧。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 看什么店？
<jiero> gebjgd: 杂货店和网店。
<gebjgd> jiero, 有前途阿
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我哥在硅谷不干了，跑回中国开网店了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你哥威武
<jiero> gebjgd: Ubuntu有个mono 字体了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 是吧。以前他回国机票相当于免费，从国内运组件拿回美国卖，机票=收入。
<jiero> 哦。来回机票
<gebjgd> jiero, 你哥有前途
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: Ubuntu Mono字体出现了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么字体？`
<jiero> gebjgd:  为 Ubuntu 开发的字体的 Mono版本。 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/ubuntu-monospace-font-released/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Font Family Update Adds Monospace Variant | OMG! Ubuntu!
<jiero> gebjgd: 我用 Ubuntu字体取代 Droid
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: linux下只用过 arpspoof,　或许用 wireshark 改改再原封不动发出去也行
<gebjgd> jiero, 英文字体？
<jiero> gebjgd: 非中文字体，多国文字
<gebjgd> jiero, 有毛用？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我需要。。。我搞这个的。另外，
<jiero> gebjgd: 看着比较舒服——我说的是手机上，我用Ubuntu取代Droid和Nokia字体。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那你和我说什么？我又不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> jiero, 手机？android默认字体很舒服了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。是字体，你不知道 Droid Sans么？就是Google那个，我用Ubuntu取代了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不知道
<jiero> gebjgd: 就是 android默认的那个字体。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那个字体够用了，你改它干吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不够漂亮——对比的话，因为本来那个在我的手机上也不是预装的啊。外来字体对比一下，我就换了Ubuntu，另外一个候选cantarell -GNOME3的那个太宽大了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你还是太清闲了
<gebjgd> jiero, 北京话就是闲的蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> 显示器上非等宽我一直是 Utopia 的粉丝，甚至用来排版过毕业论文
<jiero> gebjgd: 你不坐火车。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也不会在路上走15分钟以上。
<jiero> gebjgd: Nokia N900的液晶有些类似电子墨水。是反光的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 坐火车的时候睡觉
<jiero> gebjgd: 没位子睡啥？
<gebjgd> jiero, 德国到处都是位子
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 坐火车时候显然应该和鎂铝聊天
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。是你的城市。
<gebjgd> jiero, 城市ß
<gebjgd> ？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没有美女
<jiero> gebjgd: 怎么会？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　找，车上总会有的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 留给你了
<jiero> gebjgd: 美女都是专车接送么！？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上星期回来的时候就和一个音乐学院的鎂铝聊了整段路
<gebjgd> 没拿功夫
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也有境界了。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你这地主家居然没有余粮?
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前一直吵吵的要白人妹子。
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来没说过
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 哦。我自从发现了liberation sans后，就一直用这个了。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 光聊没用。上床才有用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太低俗了..
<jiero> gebjgd: 太牵强了。。。直接找鸡就好了
<gebjgd> jiero, 鸡不能帮你生孩子
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你等着投胎？或者背叛你老婆吧。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, ？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你脑子没事吧？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你不是要白人给你生孩子？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没事啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来没说国
<gebjgd> jiero, 你记错人了吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。你的话我再也不猜了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://i.imgur.com/RineS.png Ubuntu Mono和Liberation Mono 、Dejavu Mono的对比
<gebjgd> jiero, 没区别
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 电脑早就送到了吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没有
<gebjgd> jiero, 等待中
<jiero> 不是周一么。还没到？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么周1？
<jiero> gebjgd: 记得你说周一送到
<gebjgd> jiero, 周6汇款，这周2款到
<gebjgd> jiero, 还需要等2到4天，因为cpu没货
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<gebjgd> 下周休假
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。你很闲啊。byebye
<knownbad> 测试
<kk> knownbad, ....  ㍞ 
<kk>  06:06
<jiero> 睡睡更健康
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ONMEUDt60
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 袁腾飞讲文革历史【近三个小时完整版】历史事实不可能永远被封存
<mao1> ofan: 是他的讲课吗
#ubuntu-cn 2011-09-30
<Drocula> 早上好
<Drocula> 没人啊
<knownbad> 全部阵亡
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，XD
<jiero> roylez:  早安
<jiero> roylez: 主席可以试用下刚发布的 Ubuntu Mono 字体，期待你的测试报告。http://font.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-font-family-0.80.zip
 * jiero 一直以为自己用的是稳定版 inkscape。。。原来不是。
<roylez> jiero: 效果图看看
<jiero> roylez:  http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/mono.jpg  :D
<jiero> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/RineS.png 对比
<Evanescence> jiero: 早起的鸟儿有鱼吃
<Evanescence> jiero: 早啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 早
<Iansun> 早
<Evanescence> jiero: 你在比较字体？
<jiero> Evanescence: 新发布的。
<metbsd> 2.3.4还是挺给力的
<Evanescence> jiero: 给我推荐几个？我想要有点italic的，有点手写感觉的，稍微圆滑点的那种，有些web的网页字体就很好看。
<metbsd> 内核还是2.6.35.7
<metbsd> 大家都用甚么内核呢
<Evanescence> jiero: ubuntu mono？新发布的？ubuntu不是发布过字体了么？难道mono不同？
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: The League of Moveable Type 
<Evanescence> metbsd: 在用1.0.0
<metbsd> 高手就是高手，喜欢怀旧
<jiero> Evanescence: 以前发布的版本没有 Mono和 Condensed 
<Evanescence> metbsd: 可以试试装在VB上，用来学习kernel是再好不过了
<metbsd> visual basic?
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，怪不得，猜到了，昨天刚看了~/.fonts.conf的配置，才想是不是mono，serif等等的不同
<jiero> Evanescence:  Ubuntu字体装在N900上感觉效果比Droid好。
<Evanescence> jiero: 真的？我也去试试,字体比droid大么？
<jiero> Evanescence: 类似，但是应该更小。
<metbsd> N900 how much?
<Evanescence> jiero: 我觉得droid的竖向的高度差不多，有点刚刚好的感觉，在N900上，因为本来就屏幕小，高了就一行显示的多
<metbsd> hahaha N900, 主屏参数：3.5英寸WVGA（800×480像素）触摸屏操作系统：MeeGo Maemo 5中央处理器：600MHz的OMAP3430处理器内存容量：256M RAM
<Evanescence> metbsd: free，if you want, can come here to get.
<metbsd> really? free where
<metbsd> 哪里免费获得啊
<jiero> Evanescence:  用 PT Sans + Serif系列，Linux Libertine + Biolinum系列，我都喜欢。 要古老风格的 http://arkandis.tuxfamily.org/adffonts.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: ADF Fonts
<metbsd> N9 5000RMB...
<Evanescence> metbsd: 你来我这儿，我就把我的给你
<metbsd> 你哪里啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 感觉太script也不行，linux libre的我用过，感觉在urxvt总是配置不好，不是有点大就是有点小，刚刚好的大小没有。。
<metbsd> N9 这么贵还单核
<jiero> Evanescence: 那些不是终端字体。。。
<metbsd> 现在3000的双核都很多
<Evanescence> jiero: 你用过电子模样的字体没？我当初用着非常有hacking感觉
<jiero> Evanescence:  终端我只用 Liberation Mono。
<jiero> Evanescence: Digital。
<Evanescence> jiero: 把字体调大点看起来非常酷
<metbsd> Evanescence, 你那里是哪里啊
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://www.fontsquirrel.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Font Squirrel | Handpicked free fonts for graphic designers with commercial-use licenses.
<Evanescence> jiero: 这杨阿，倒是见过终端字体的说法，就是不明白怎么分
<Evanescence> jiero: 对digital，呵呵
<Evanescence> metbsd: 浙江
<metbsd> 浙江哪里
<Evanescence> metbsd: 诸暨
<jiero> Evanescence: 终端全用 Mono
<metbsd> 我真的会过来哦
<metbsd> 我绍兴的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ff升级后老，风扇转个没完没了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346979 top看到至顶的 plugin-containe kill后就清静了。。百度了了一下,还是没搞清楚到底这东西干掉之后会不会有什么问题。 而且奇怪的是 ff6 ff5 ff4都没有相关问题。 可是升到ff7后发神经了。。。 有没办法解决？或者直接干掉plugin-contain ...
<jiero> 冷。。。
<jiero> 大风。。。
<roylez> jiero: 截图，vim .vimrc 
<Evanescence> metbsd: 你假的吧你。。。。
<jiero> roylez: 走开。。。我没vim。。。
<ofan> mao1 是
<slacker_HD> hahah
<roylez> Evanescence: 骡姐推荐的东西，很多情况下他自己都不用的，不要太回事
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来如此，你配置过fonts。conf没？我调整不好hintfull，autohint，rgb之类的
<metbsd> Evanescence, 怕了吧
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<Evanescence> metbsd: 不怕，你来好了
<jiero> roylez: 我从没推荐过vim
<jiero> roylez: ...
<slacker_HD> nano飘过
<Evanescence> roylez: 我倒是用的，以前找了不少字体网站，下载下来一大堆，一个一个尝试
<jiero> Evanescence: 没。
<SkyHacker> kk: good morning
<Evanescence> jiero: 调整fonts。conf出来的字体也是很不错的
<ofan> jiero: 玩没玩过ter
<slacker_HD> kk：good evening
<roylez> Evanescence: 我在字体配置下浪费了几十上百个小时，最后才稳定在monaco + micro hei上
<kk> SkyHacker, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍡ 
<jiero> ofan: 没。2003年的后商业游戏如果没Linux版本的我都没碰过的感觉。
<jiero> roylez: 哦。。。
<SkyHacker> kk: yeach~
<jiero> roylez: 比我还折腾
<Evanescence> roylez: 我也用monaco，不过fonts。conf始终调整不好，就改会monospace了，urxvt和gnome-terminal出来的字体就是不一样，gnome-termina默认的就比urxvt好看点
<jiero> Evanescence: 默认的monospace大概就是 Liberation Mono
<Evanescence> 对于我们这种一直用text UI界面的人来说，字体和颜色是唯一用来装饰的。。。。
<slacker_HD> 为啥不设置给背景呢
<SkyHacker> Evanescence: 厉害
<Evanescence> jiero: 哎。。。。我见过libre mono的在字体列表里，和monospace不一样
<Evanescence> SkyHacker: 我还是菜鸟来着说
<roylez> Evanescence: urxvt的有bounding box的问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 那么就是 你的奇怪了，DejaVu Sans Mono了。。。
<ofan> jiero: terraria 貌似有linux版
<SkyHacker> 在说编程字体么？
<Evanescence> roylez: 用comic这类字体在urxvt下倒是意外的不错，但是有些字母符号总是重叠，或者oO0之类分不清，所以就放弃了，vim编程下还是不得不用programming字体啊
<tonzeng> 好久没登陆这个。。。变化好大
<ofan> linux终端最好用点阵字体
<jiero> ofan:  买个 http://www.desura.com/games/survivors-of-ragnarok
<kk> ⇪ ti: Survivors of Ragnarök Windows, Linux game | Desura
<roylez> Evanescence: 你编程用什么字体？
<jiero> ofan: 随时缩放终端字体大小。
<jiero> roylez: 他主要是看。
<ofan> jiero: 没必要
<Evanescence> jiero: 哎。。。dejavu sans mono我也有啊，用在monospace不在系统里的时候，设置了prefer
<Evanescence> roylez: 我变成用monaco
<roylez> Evanescence: en...
<jarodlau> 字体只用 dejavu + microhei
<roylez> Evanescence: monaco是神字体。在Linux下还稍稍有点问题。xterm里面不能显示monaco所有的字符集
<Evanescence> roylez: dejavu sans mono的效果和manaco差不多，就是monaco比较粗一点
<jiero> ofan: 主要我经常在终端。够了。Liberation Mono
<jiero> 8不经常。。
<ofan> monaco是开源的？
<Evanescence> roylez: 这样啊，
<roylez> Evanescence: 差远了...
<jiero> 不是吧。
<ofan> 这字体很好看
<jiero> monaco 被替代了。被类似 Dejavu的某个字体替代了。。。
<Evanescence> roylez: 哪里差远了，我分别显示过，在。xdefaults里设置的，都是12，monaco稍微粗一点，都能很清晰的现实一些符号，不重叠，而且看上去也差不多，就是script的多少问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 样子差异。
<Evanescence> jiero: 样子也差不多啊，就是script上的形状有点，没太大感觉
<Evanescence> 还有一个字体问题就是italic后很多字体都会重叠，很少不重叠的
<Evanescence> 我vim对引用的都italic了，重叠就会要命的
<jiero> Evanescence:  monaco是偏的。。。
<ofan> dejavu没monaco好看
<Evanescence> 不过我网站是要用web 字体的，看着非常爽，有看书的感觉如果配的好的话，
<Evanescence> jiero: 是有点偏，没有其他字体italic那么偏，所以才不会重叠
<jiero> Evanescence: 好像国内很多人用这个。老外用 Consolas类的更多。
<Pwnna> Droid
<Pwnna> Sans
<Pwnna> mono
<jiero> 不好看。
<jiero> Droid 比上不足。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，说起consola我想起一个字体也不错，iconsolas什么的，反正I开头的，也不错
<Evanescence> 其实好看与否是其次的，第一是programming能不重叠看清，。。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。monospaced 都不会重叠吧。
<jiero> Evanescence:  inconsolas。就是不是 consolas的意思。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是的，所以正在用monospace呢。。。。因为还在看xorg的font-conf配置
<Oooops> 纯英文字体，折腾啥。你还要配合中文显示的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 拉你实验新东西。 http://openfontlibrary.org/assets/downloads/consolamono/7140a3309f96fc07aa7fa2e04d4841de/consolamono.zip
<Oooops> 来用园体mono吧。
<jiero> Oooops: 恩。关键我不配合中文用。。。
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。oops。
<Oooops> 怎么可能不配合中文
<jiero> Oooops: 因为我很少下终端。。
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> 下？使用？
<jiero> Oooops: 深入的意思。
<Oooops> 。。
<jiero> Oooops: 使用昷
<jiero> 哈哈
<Oooops> @@
<Evanescence> jiero: 我试试
<jiero> Oooops: 其实我觉得主要是因为是下拉式的。如果是字往上浮现就是上终端了。
<Oooops> 看这字体，不好？http://imagebin.org/176800
<jiero> 所以是上 IRC
<jiero> Oooops: Ubuntu Mono出了。去玩弄一下吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 帮我找找像这个网站上的图片那种背景是纯色的有点像book的感觉的背景的网站，我想copy下来用。http://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: The League of Moveable Type 
<Oooops> ubuntu字体的英文，还可以
<SkyHacker> Oooops: 中文好像不太好看
<Oooops> SkyHacker: ...那你给一个。
<Oooops> hints最好的，园体
<Evanescence> jiero: 看上去还不错，我放进去看看
<SkyHacker> http://imagebin.org/176801
<SkyHacker> 嘻嘻
<Oooops> 就黑体嘛。中文没园体的笔划匀称的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不错不错，喜欢，那个X像海盗一样
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓早
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<Evanescence> jiero: 有几个符号设计的有点小，我这儿不怎么好看
<jiero> Evanescence: 你可以改。
<Oooops> roylez: 越来越叫得恶心
<jiero> Evanescence: 从别的字体比如 Inconsolas里拉部分替换。
<ofan> jiero: 英雄联盟玩没玩过
<jiero> ofan: 什么那是。
<Oooops> SkyHacker: 执行看字体的边角和笔划的间距。园体最好看的。
<Oooops> 仔细
<jiero> ofan:  不好玩吧。RPG的我大都不碰  
<Evanescence> jiero: 改，。。。我不是蛋疼么，我以前试过，我对画图实在是。。。我看过一个网站教的怎么设计字体，虽然看上去不是太难，我试试了下，靠，自己弄的连别人的1%都没有。。。。简直是乱七八糟。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<Oooops> 英文的英字，比如。草字头的竖
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。是复制粘贴啊。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我只会看字体，不会设计。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 把另一个字体的一部分拉过去替换掉。。。
<zkwlx> 哪位推荐一个稳定点的聊天服务器
<jiero> zkwlx:  mumble taiwan
<Evanescence> jiero: 复制，怎么可能，绝对不干，一个好字体就要符合他的风格
<zkwlx> jiero, 谢谢，我去看看
<roylez> Evanescence: ee的话不用听，这个拿颜体做标题的重口
<Evanescence> zkwlx: localhost
<jiero> Evanescence: 。所以找一样风格的啊。
<Oooops> roylez: 又乱反对。你都对错人说话了。 lol
<zkwlx> Evanescence, .....我是做android的客户端
<jiero> zkwlx: 最好还是自己建立服务器~
<Evanescence> jiero: 你改了试试，把结果发给我，嘿嘿
<jiero> Evanescence: 不干。
<Evanescence> zkwlx: localhost就是最安全稳定的
<Oooops> 老了。思维跟不上了？ roylez 来发图算了。
<mofaph> 在 Ubuntu-10.10 下，如何让 git-status 显示中文？
<Oooops> mofaph: 过时的命令？
<roylez> Oooops: 我在灌vios
<Oooops> 日本那机器？
<roylez> Oooops: 2台vios，13个lpar要配
<mofaph> Oooops: 就是 git status 啦
<Oooops> roylez: 送台过来
<Evanescence> jiero: 你反正是干设计的，绝对是你的活啊
<mofaph> Oooops: 说成 git-status 是为了让人知道这时一个完整的命令
<Evanescence> jiero: 我怎么好意思抢你的，包给你了。
<roylez> Oooops: 给你咱就没了。就一台power机
<Oooops> mofaph: 顺应时代。直接git st嘛
<mofaph> Oooops: 当我建立一个中文的文件名时，git-add 之后，使用 git status 查看不能显示中文
<Oooops> roylez: 我只试试vios
<roylez> Oooops: 不是git sb吗？
<Oooops> 萎缩？ roylez
<mofaph> Oooops: 随便，就算是 git st
<Oooops> 你才alias sb? roylez
<Oooops> mofaph: 当然，要uni2ascii转码。
<roylez> Oooops: 我只用 git s
<Oooops> roylez: 不b？
<Oooops> ls = !sh -c 'git ls-files|ascii2uni -a K' mofaph
<Oooops> 这样看就清楚了
<Evanescence> jiero: 最新测试，consola mono小于13，就有些字符无法正常显示
<Evanescence> jiero: 字体偏小，导致行间距太大
<Oooops> roylez: 帮我找一个好名字。gmail申请的
<jiero> Evanescence:  哦。
<Oooops> foolroylez@gmail.com
<jiero> Evanescence: 感谢测试。
<Evanescence> jiero: 行间距这个毛病还是挺大的，行间距差不多是字体的2/3
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道哦。
<Evanescence> jiero: italic正常
<mofaph> Oooops: 为什么 git-status 不能显示中文呢？不懂
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你好友心情哦，研究字体玩～～
<Oooops> mofaph: 老外都不懂中文编码的。
<AsuraLe> 老外说中文太复杂了，看着晕～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 额，这是我很少的桌面美化中的一项
<jiero> Evanescence: 行间距没问题，Gedit里。字号11.
<Oooops> mofaph: 自己动手，alias statu
<zkwlx> jiero, 我是打算自己写，本来想简单点用GAE的，但是他只支持HTTP请求，我还需要支持socket的。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你的桌面环境是英文的还是中文的呢？
<Evanescence> jiero: urxvt下13，还是字体很小，行间距比较大。
<mofaph> Oooops: 就是说 git-status 只认 ascii 编码吗？
<jiero> zkwlx: 加油。我对程序设计完全不懂。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 当然是英文，如果是中文就直接雅黑什么的了，还折腾字体干吗
<zkwlx> jiero, 哦，好吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 嘿嘿，有人问你程序啊，
<Oooops> mofaph: 这不敢说。反正中文都被转码了。
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个字体最好还是book。完全是一个人设计的，没有考虑到Italic。
<Evanescence> jiero: italic还是不错的，我也觉得用在book上非常好
<mofaph> Oooops: 我看看文档先
 * zkwlx 有比较好的即支持http又支持socket请求的服务器吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: 好像 GNOME3的默认字体，本来有随意倾斜的 Italic，后来删除了，因为没有设计，只是用程序生成的，这个同类情况。
<Evanescence> jiero: 因为book就是需要这样的行间距，看起来清爽，我再试试
<Oooops> mofaph: 看啥文档。你看命令结果就是。都转码了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 英文的话我记得有个字体做桌面环境应该不错，你是用来显示什么？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是啊
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他没桌面
<Evanescence> jiero: 我有。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: awesome不是么？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 标题栏很文件名的话似乎都还是会出现中文呢，难道你看到中文都直接改成英文的？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他没有
<AsuraLe> jiero: 难道他在设置控制台的字体？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 对的。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我已经把所以动漫的名字改成英文的了。。。。浩大的工程啊。。。。所以以后在也没有多少中文了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 终端唯一
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是啊，terminal的字体
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我从也没有过用中文命名文件的习惯。。。18年如一日。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 哦，那是很麻烦，有些字体放到terminal里就会出问题～
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我个人也没有～～～～但是现在英语太poor了，有时候想不起来英语怎么说了就只好中文了
<Evanescence> jiero: 好习惯啊，该死的中文我受够了，没事还有什么编码等杂七杂八的问题，原生英文支持就好，最近进了一个日本anime IRC，进去就是英文，果然。。。还是英文好。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 卸载firefox的悲剧~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346982 我的firefox版本是3.6*，在新立得里显示是最新了，看了官网firefox-last-* 是7 ，我不知道3.6和7有多大区别，于是打开软件中心，搜firefox->卸载，等了十多二十分 钟，firefox依然没没卸载完成，平时装个软件或是卸载个软件很快，可现在如此慢啊， ...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 放termina就出问题，什么字体那么牛？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 对了，一般的term,怎么人让他们和bash一样补全啊？
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。那也是有编码的，不是UTF8的也麻烦，好像我有时候进来是某某 ISO编码，全乱。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: ？？？
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，同情况
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你把设置搞砸了。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我给tilda调字体的时候，很多字体在文档里没问题，但是放到tilda里间距那些就乱套了
<jyfl987> HJin_me: RT @xie107: 正在码代码ing，医院回来的同事一脸的苦逼样子，问他怎么了？他回答：得了类风湿性关节炎了，我怕会遗传给下一代啊。我一脸的问号：谁说类风湿性关节炎能遗传的？丫一脸诧异：类不是继承的吗？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 用文件管理器啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 太冷了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这是一些终端的问题。内部不同，我不懂这个的
<ofan> AsuraLe: 能输入\t就能补全
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 哦，ctrl+alt+f1的字体怎么调？我还不知道呢
<hero9c1> 谁给我个IRC list
<jiero> hero9c1: 问 /list
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 这个不知，
<mofaph> Oooops: 我用“git status | ascii2uni -a K”的话，那么输出就没有颜色了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 应该没法调吧
<jiero> As
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那你是用的什么term？ xterm?
<jiero> AsuraLe: 搜 ttf1
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: urxvt，
<jiero> 。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我的寥寥无几的美化已经做完了
<jiero> 我是不是唯一一个没有 terminator 就搞 gnome-terminal的。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 其实其他的terminal也不错的，我就是习惯了，就固定下来了，
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: urxvt怎么复制里面的东西出来？
<Evanescence> jiero: 应该不是
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 鼠标选中，在你要复制的地方鼠标中间，或者shift-insert
<jiero> Evanescence: 外面大风摇把桑树刮倒了。。。
<slacker_HD> 选中按下滚轮
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我平常也用urxvt，但是里面的东西没办法复制出来很烦～～～～～ 而且也没办法tab补全
<jiero> AsuraLe: CTRL+SHIFT+C？ 不知道饿。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那个快捷键对urxvt无效
<Evanescence> jiero: 那你就出门，说不定风就把你吹我这里来了。。。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我鼠标中键不好使啊
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: urxvt不能tab补全？你开玩笑呢。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: shift-insert也能黏贴
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我鼠标中键他就把选中的又输了一遍～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 查到了， archlinux wiki有。无内建。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rxvt-unicode
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就是这样复制黏贴的啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: em～～～～在我这里确实是这样的，除非我利用openbox的菜单里的那个bash选项就可以
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是这样复制不到外面。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 为啥我完全能tab，根本没问题。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 能复制到外面啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: TT，为啥我的这个就那么特殊。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你干吗不问我为啥我这个这么特殊？
<Evanescence> 呵呵呵呵
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看看arch的wiki吧，我也是那个弄的，看完了就搞定了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩，我先看看他怎么说的
<luwei_> -topic
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: urxvt你要什么复制？
<luwei_> 大家好阿
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 鼠标选中即可
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 有时候看不懂啥意思的时候复制出来给你们看啊～
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标选中即可啊
<MeaCulpa> 再shift+insert
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看到了吧，和说的一样啊
<AsuraLe> As a Media Relations Coordinator, I think it would be much more useful to spread out a single press-release announcement, one shared between all local groups and Canonical. This would give more effectiveness to the news. 
<AsuraLe> 看，复制不出来
<AsuraLe> 只是在内部复制
<Oooops> AsaMediaRelationsCoordinator
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 。。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你的怪。真的
<Oooops> 都不懂剪贴板的
<AsuraLe> 这段话是我之前写邮件的时候复制的～～
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 难道和perl moudle有关？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看完arch wiki再回来
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: perl modle。。我就更不知道了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 看完arch wiki再回来
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 恩
<luwei_> 大家在用什么聊天软件
<Evanescence> jiero: consola mono在chromium里无法显示字体效果，跟没有似的
<Evanescence> luwei_: weechat，推荐折腾
<Oooops> 这些搞it的，整天搞这些蛋疼的字体，显示，浏览器兼容。也够痛苦的。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: Note: With the use of a VDT multiplexer, urxvt (or any VDT emulator) CLIPBOARD integration will not be effective,
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 。。。。不懂啥意思。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 反正就是在模中情况下 ，剪切板会失效
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: VDT，那个D是什么意思？ 肯定是某种虚拟终端
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 所以？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我正在看
<CyrusYzGTt> ...........................
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 由于VDT multiplexer ，urxvt或者其他的VDT emulator 的剪切板的合并会失效
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道哦。大概没有 hinting 这个步骤啦。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我hinting了啊，autohint，hintslight
<jiero> Evanescence: 字体没设计那个，你加也没用。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 不要纠结这个，shift-insert铁定能黏贴
<jiero> Ubuntu Mono的m设计相当好。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊。明白了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 刚才你看到的就是shift+insert的效果
<jiero> Evanescence: 要高质量的精细部件，还是找专业团队设计的字体。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是吗？我感觉绝对没有consola mono的X好，那个海盗一样的叉叉看着很酷
<Evanescence> jiero: 也对
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这是因为urxvt的剪切板里的东西没传出来
<Evanescence> jiero: 不过风格就没有好的了，
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教 DVD源和如何能快速安装本地DEB问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346991 1，我的ubuntu10.10-i386-dvd.iso在另一个NTFS分区，我现在是通过归档管理器加载了，并且在当前目录中使用 sudo mount -o loop ubuntu10.10-i386-dvd.iso /mnt/ubuntiso 在ubuntu软件中心设置软件源中加入了 deb file:///mnt/ubuntuiso mararky main 保存后 ...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 可以的。我另外不知道了，真的shift-insert可以，
<jiero> Evanescence:豆油风格的了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 豆油？啥意思？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是在我这里真的不行～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 刚才已经试过了，复制不出来
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哎。爱莫能助啊。只怪我懂的不深入。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你试试其他的terminal吧
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 没事，我仔细研究研究，研究出来告诉你怎么回事
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: sakura也不错的，日本的lightweight
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: tilda就可以正常复制粘贴
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你Y的复制黏贴不会右键吧？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 但是tilda本身设计出来就是个嵌入式的，不能动
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: tilda 是 ctrl+shift+c
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你是不是右键复制黏贴的？
<jiero> Evanescence:  比如这个。虽然是抄袭的风格。 http://openfontlibrary.org/font/notcouriersans
<kk> ⇪ ti: NotCourierSans - Open Font Library
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 所以你在urxvt下是怎么复制黏贴的？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 按照你们说的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你说说？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 在窗口里管用，但是复制不出来
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 选中了点中键，或者shift+insert嘛
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个不行，字母太宽了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这招对于把外面的东西粘贴进去还有效。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 现在你要复制的地方左键选中，然后 在要黏贴的地方中间或者shift-insert，绝对行
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 选中了到其他地方点中键？
<AsuraLe> asura@AsuraLee:~$  郁闷。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 是啊，我就猜你没弄明白
<AsuraLe> 原来是这样操作的。。。。
 * jiero 开溜。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 真想给你一拳
<AsuraLe> tilda我都是 ctrl+shift+c的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 为啥rxvt不能ctrl+shift+c..
<Oooops> 真想给你一拳
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 人家windwos还cttrl-c呢
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 现在开始研究补全的问题
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: windows变态。。。。。复制搞的跟退出一个键～
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 哦，windows退出是ctrl+z,没有中断的功能
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哎，摸摸你脑袋，不知道怎么长的。。。
<Evanescence> 和呵呵
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 唉，从来没有人告诉我linux可以那样复制粘贴的。。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: shift-insert是所以系统通用的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: windows下从来都是ctrl+c,从来就不知道还有shift+insert这个组合。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你继续研究
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 现在研究tab的补全。。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 郁闷，apt-get 好像还能补，后面的就不行了，除非直接bash
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 貌似只能补第一层命令和文件。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: tab补全和urrxvt没关系，你用bash，那就是bash的tab补全，用zsh，那就是zsh的tab补全
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vios安装出鬼了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hdisk0上面有以前aix的vg，vios安装就不停的抱怨空间不足。维护模式里面一个lvm相关的命令都没有。想杀人
<Oooops> ʌᴉos҈安装出鬼了҈
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 那一般的xorg里的term用的是啥补全？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 另外，这个bash,dash,sh，都有啥区别？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 补全和term没关系，系统默认是bash，默认开启的tab补全，绝对可以
<eatapple> 求PHP高手。。。。。
<Oooops> Wide҈ character҉ in҈ print҉
<eatapple> 怎么没人吗？
<eatapple> 请教PHP学习 应该什么时候开始学习框架？
<sikao_lfs> 是这样的，大家给个提示    我的问题是  有很多台交换机，路由器，（按照命令分基本2个厂家，思科和华为）。   一般情况下，人工登录上去运行命令，然后得到结果。  我希望能通过linux python编程 .实现这样的功能，并对结果进行分析。给出整理数据。   结果分析整理方面比较容易灵活。但是如何实现 linux下 python 编程  登录到相关路由器 运行命ä
<sikao_lfs> 我的问题是  有很多台交换机，路由器，（按照命令分基本2个厂家，思科和华为）。   一般情况下，人工登录上去运行命令，然后得到结果。  我希望能通过linux python编程 .实现这样的功能，并对结果进行分析。给出整理数据。   结果分析整理方面比较容易灵活。但是如何实现 linux下 python 编程  登录到相关路由器 运行命令 ，并且把命令结果返回？
<hamo> sikao_lfs: google一下expect
<hamo> eatapple: PHP其实框架并不重要，看看MVC的设计模式...
<sikao_lfs> 这个程序的目前是打算基层维护人员和客服判断故障线路的。   简单的说就是  通过 radius -----  bas-----    olt----     onu ----用户  然后判断 用户的情况和位置。
<sikao_lfs> hamo: 你说的我已经搞定了。 通过expect搞定的。但是还是有很多问题。
<eatapple> hamo: 对就是这个MVC的问题，需要把PHP学习到什么阶段就可以看了？
<hamo> eatapple: 这个不好说了...什么时候是个见仁见智的东西...
<sikao_lfs> hamo: 这个主要是通过采集处理历史数据的。以用户mac地址，然后确定历史记录。        但是实时方面客服判断就比较麻烦了。
<Oooops> expect都搞定了。只是数据处理了，谁能帮你哦。自己搞。
<hamo> sikao_lfs: ^^^
<Oooops> 去论坛贴数据，有些人喜欢搞数据分析练习的。
<eatapple> hamo: 那请问这个PHP基础要学到个什么地步就能着工作了？
<sikao_lfs> 只有这个方法吗？哈哈，我还以为能向telnet方面动动手呢！
<eatapple> hamo: 我昨天接到一个公司的面试题目是用symfony框架做一个留言板，结果我不会框架 悲剧了
<jarodlau> nnd,gentoo上用个vim都得自己编译,我倒
<hamo> eatapple: symfony?没听过这个框架....
<sikao_lfs> 其实啊，中兴设备还遇到一个问题是，比如show running 结果内容非常多。造成一页显示不玩，而且送空格都无用，最后采用是的直接下载中兴设备里面的配置文件解决。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10怎么还原为Ghome桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=346997 如题!!! 新的菜单感觉不好用 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2011-09-30 11:00 
<sikao_lfs> 但是在中兴设备里  show  mac   就麻烦了。因为设备里不存在这样的文件，而且往往超过一页， 一般超过一页的居然无法送空格让他继续显示。  这样就无法得到设备上全部mac地址信息，无法处理啊
<Oooops> 那你手动，怎么操作的。
<Oooops> 点nextpage?
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 手动的，就是直接空格显示玩，但是 send " "   包括送编码都无用。
<jiero> O
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: telnet 时手动 按空格 显示玩。   但是 expect脚本里   用  send " "不行
<jiero> Oooops:  我要卖我的手。 http://i.imgur.com/U26hn.png
<jiero> Evanescence: 温泉驿站似乎没活动了。
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 另外我判断了一下，好像中兴设备里面使用中文的是  gbk编码。
<Oooops> 哦。
<Oooops> jiero: 创意不错，就是食指残缺？
<jiero> Oooops: 食指右侧面懒的画了。。。
<Oooops> 难道不是投影获取的？然后矢量化？
<Oooops> 那你的方法不对嘛
<eatapple> hamo: 不会吧 这个框架还有debian包的
<jiero> Oooops: 不是，纯描画的。
<Oooops> sikao_lfs: 你应该看telnet的man。那空格只是软件内部处理的。而不是外部键盘序列。
<hamo> eatapple: PHP的框架太多了..
<jiero> Oooops: 我需要练习了，我就是那种喜欢想，少动手的类型。。。
<Oooops> jiero: 你应该当一个奢侈的设计者。设备配置齐全。
<eatapple> ha
<eatapple> hamo: 这到也是阿 
<jiero> Oooops: 首先我需要一台有能力运行GNOME3的电脑。。。
<jiero> Oooops: 别人都是Mac。我使Linux就够特殊了。。。难不成非要我搞移动硬盘+e16去工作么。。。
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 问题是我使用telnet 时，使用的是windows下的，另外那台ubuntu机器telnet 也行，输入空格也成，就是  expect脚本里无法输入 send " "     好我仔细阅读一下man telnet
<Oooops> jiero: 啥逻辑？没懂。mac才应该跑gnome3?
<sikao_lfs> 好有事先走了。大家88
<Oooops> 跑inkscape?
<jiero> Oooops: GNOME-Shell才炫耀啊。
<Oooops> 丑陋的。
<jiero> Oooops: 跑 Inkscape，随意的说。
<jiero> Oooops: 炫耀我的设计啊。
<Oooops> compiz效果不够？
<Oooops> 钻牛角了。老是gnome-shell
<jiero> Oooops: 用几天突击出那个我设计的WM-作为 GNOME-Shell插件。
<jiero> Oooops: 用 Javascript比较好搞
<Oooops> 先找好人，看谁给你测试你的插件
<jiero> Oooops: 恩。准备。
<jiero> 我没怎么用过 compiz的说。都不保证我待在的compiz时间长过e17。。。
<Oooops> MǝɐCnȷdɐ_ 已经断开连接
<Cherrot> 那些写着个人免费使用商业授权使用的开源软件是不是都没有对应的公共许可证？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE  這纔是 geek
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Floppy music DUO - Imperial march
<jiero> Cherrot: 不知道了。去看看吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> Cherrot:  商业授权是双授权吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 双授权是什麼意思？
<Cherrot> jiero: 知道了
<Oooops> Cherrot: http://imagebin.org/176815
<CyrusYzGTt> fx7 太給力了，，播放視頻的的聲音 有音響的效果
<Oooops> 这和软件何关。 CyrusYzGTt
<Cherrot> Oooops: 嗯 这个我知道，只是最近碰到几个软件，开放源代码，但都标明允许个人免费使用，但商业使用需要购买授权
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 因爲 之前我用 fx6播放和在fx7播放的效果不同，，而且fx7終於讓我的 影音筆電，真正成爲 影音筆電了。。
<Iansun> fx7.0 update 7.0.1
<Oooops> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer的效果，比fx差？
<Oooops> 这逻辑。自己想
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ ..我看的是在綫視頻
<Oooops> 在线和本地，有区别？
<Oooops> 都是解码器而已
<jiero> Oooops:  VLC播放流媒体大概比 mplayer好。
<Oooops> 在线的，下载到本地看，试试
<CyrusYzGTt> 有。。網速。。
<Oooops> jiero: 那倒是。那是协议支持的情况了。
<jiero> Oooops: VLC有自己的解码器。
<Oooops> 你相信fx带解码器？ jiero
<jiero>  虽然很少。
<jiero> Oooops: 当然 fx 可以播放 ogg，应该带啊。
<Oooops> 完全不搭界嘛。
<Oooops> 。。怎么可能浏览器带这
<jiero> Oooops: 不过我这里 FX是调用 vlc的。
<jiero> Oooops: html 5
<Oooops> 那也不会带
<jiero> Oooops: 不解码怎么播放。。。
<Oooops> 啥不是调用系统的库的
<jiero> Oooops: 你可以试验啊。删掉一切其他解码器，都可以的吧。
<Oooops> 你那是带的flash插件。
<Oooops> 你删除试试。
<jiero> Oooops: 我在windows下试验过。
<Oooops> 只要你敢
<Oooops> win下有独立带的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> webm 不就是麼
<jiero> Oooops: 可以直接播放的。Windows绝对不带Ogg解码吧。
<Oooops> win下的怎么可比
<jiero> Oooops: 好吧。讨论的就是FX是否自带。。。Firefox为啥进不了debian源还有一个原因是不用通用库，它的libpng是打补丁的。
<Oooops> 那特例。
<Oooops> 浏览器没空搞这些的。每一个解码器都有版权的。
<jiero> Oooops: 所以用 ogg啊，FX只支持这个。
<Oooops> 系统带了。浏览器还带？
<Oooops> @@
<Oooops> 蛋疼
<Oooops> 吃饭
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你在干吗？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没事就出校对文档。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 校对GIMP文档，有问题我就找你。
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾已經被監聽了，，打電話，一說 貨 。。100塊，電話就自動重啓，，或者斷音
 * CyrusYzGTt 下一步，擴大影響，爭取 被軟禁，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不，，我只是用戶。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你该外出野地旅游不归了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 用户也可以纠正语法错误啊。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你看哪个词翻译的不顺眼就吼就可以了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾的語文很差的，，帶有英文的語法
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，，有些 濾鏡 的翻譯 應該跟 ps一樣，，
<pun0und> 这儿有人玩 LISP吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt 只有這樣，我就會 出名，
<Cherrot> pun0und: 玩过Scheme
<pun0und> cheR
<pun0und> Cherrot: 额。。 实际上，我对lisp还一无所知。
<imtxc> 不知道Flickr 做图床  有防盗链功能么？
<pun0und> Cherrot: 不过正想学习，苦于不知在哪里寻找资料。
<Cherrot> pun0und: 我只会一点，因为用Festival的语音合成做开发
<Cherrot> pun0und: google  lisp tutorial 找不到么？
<pun0und> Cherrot: 是中文的还是？
<Cherrot> pun0und: 我一般都看英文的
<Cherrot> pun0und: 一般中文的质量太次
<pun0und> Cherrot: 恩，这当然是好。可惜在下英文不够灵光。
<Cherrot> pun0und: 其实那上面的英文都很简单的 :)
<pun0und> Cherrot: 恩，那么我尝试一下吧。另外，ubuntu下lisp环境的搭建合适吗？
<Cherrot> pun0und: 我没用过Lisp，只用过Scheme，我的软件内置了Scheme解析器，不需要额外的环境配置
<SkyHacker> kk: good afternoon
<kk> SkyHacker, 下午好，判断。  ㍤ 
<jarod_chen> 这么多人都是机器人么
 * Cherrot 难道刚才我断线了？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<Oooops> 新的2012款宝马M5，将会利用音响系统，根据你当前的速度、引擎转速、扭矩、加速度等参数，在车厢里播放预先录制好的引擎噪音，达到“以精心调制的音轨来表现出V8动力系统平滑而可靠的动作”的目的。他们甚至还给这玩意起了个名字，叫“主动音效系统”。
<jarod_chen> 同一时间断开连接这么多人 然后又同一时间加入这么多人
<SkyHacker> er....
<zer4tul> wk，好多人
<Cherrot> jarod_chen: 我还以为是我断线了呢
<zer4tul> 问问，谁知道factorial segfault是啥错误？
<jarod_chen> 虚假人气啊
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 致命段错误？
<zer4tul> -_-
<Oooops> 阶乘溢出
<zer4tul> Oooops: -_-
<Cherrot> 呀 factorial是阶乘的意思阿 记错了
<Oooops> 整流罩残骸坠落陕西 10万人疏散
<Cherrot> Oooops: 什么的整流罩？掉哪了？
<jiero> lol火箭发射了“？
<jiero> 有没有公开卫星地图啊。
<Cherrot> 就不能到沙漠上发射去  10万人跟着折腾……
<lovewilliam> test
<kk> lovewilliam, ....  ㍤ 
<AsuraLe> test
<AsuraLe> 难道这家伙对每个人的反应还不一样的？
<lovewilliam> 恩？
<Cherrot> >Time.now
<AsuraLe> 凭啥我test就没用
<AsuraLe> 非要我骂他。。。
<Cherrot> > Time.now
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> Cherrot, 2011-09-30 12:24:11 +0800
<AsuraLe> kk: say something
<hamo> kk: 你这家伙也太延迟了吧...
<lovewilliam> say nothing
<SkyHacker> kk: how are you
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux中文论坛今天下午关闭，预计10月2日转移完成
<phoenixlzx> 具体信息请看 http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=253
<kk> AsuraLe, 东西。  ㍤ 
<AsuraLe> arch又肿么了？
<phoenixlzx> 转移服务器
<AsuraLe> 移到哪里去？
<LeosDing> 谁知道totem播放器中gst解码后的视频是渲染在gtk的什么控件上的？？
<phoenixlzx> 美国西海岸VPS
<AsuraLe> 哦~
<AsuraLe> phoenixlzx: 你是arch的官方管理啊～～
<SkyHacker> 可以用shell写irc-bot吗？
<phoenixlzx> AsuraLe: 不是官方的
<AsuraLe> phoenixlzx: 难道是私房的？
<phoenixlzx> AsuraLe: archlinuxcn是我自己办起来的，官方没有支持
<Cherrot> ;)
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 理论上，应该可以的吧
<AsuraLe> phoenixlzx: 好厉害～～～～
<AsuraLe> phoenixlzx: 那得投入好多资源哦～～～
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: 噢噢~~
<phoenixlzx> AsuraLe: 嘿嘿...不过郁闷的是VPS居然不让我装arch
<phoenixlzx> AsuraLe: 搞的Centos好浪费内存
<phoenixlzx> AsuraLe: 资源并没有投入多少...低端的VPS啊
<AsuraLe> phoenixlzx: :-)，这个资源不光是物质的啊，还包括各种人力、维护、时间成本啊
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: 那为什么这么多人用Ruby写bot？
<phoenixlzx> 额...维护的话，不怎么费心的
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 应该是出于效率上的考虑～
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 因为很多东西真正的关键不是能不能实现，而是实现花费的代价合不合算～～～我觉得国内玩shell编程的人就很少～
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: o.O
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> hamo, 2011-09-30 12:33:34 +0800
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 国内好多都是为了学个什么东西，然后拿点什么东西做实验～～～
<AsuraLe> SkyHacker: 好像很少说，我就想看看这东西能做什么，来实验实验～
<jarodlau> gentoo..真够费时间的..
<lovewilliam> gentoo 多好用啊
 * zer4tul 见鬼了，遇到一个内存越界错误，但是那程序名我从来没见过
<jarodlau> 在virtualbox 中安装呢,
<zer4tul> jarodlau: -_- 物理机安装就够费时间了
<jarodlau> gentoo在chroot后,怎么换个源? mirrorselect 无法使用啊?
<NF> /etc/make.conf  GENTOO_MIRRORS="*****"
<jarodlau> 3q.
<NF> :D
<jarodlau> 我后面添加了一个 SYNC=”rsync://mirrors.163.com/gentoo-portage” 就提示 什么过期了,意思是不要添加吧?
<wwu> 08
<jarodlau> ?
<wwu> sorry
<wwu> 刚一登陆不知道怎么回事打了个08进来
<NF> 贴下错误信息
 * jiero 昨天在 Scribus 频道得到了震惊的信息：大多数scribus开发者是不使用这个软件的，仅仅是想要编程。。。
 * jiero 对此无语
 * Cherrot 表示无知 ;)
<jarodlau> NF: SERVER OUT OF DATE
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示圍觀
<forfun> AsuraLe: Linux上学习工具的的投资回报比是很高的，比如shell编程
<Cherrot> 原来Indesign也有开源对手阿
<NF> 换个源 推荐SYNC="rsync://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo-portage" GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo ftp://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/gentoo"
<jarodlau> NF: ok
<jarodlau> NF: gentoo的内核怎么是2.6.39? 不是3.0的么?
<NF> 稳定版是39
<jiero> 饿死了。
<jarodlau> NF: o..
<jiero> 我想要吃今天要吃2KG食物。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> Mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我终于回到 64KG重了
<jiero> MeaCulpa 再狂吃的话，或许就能突破 65KG的历史记录了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾 骨頭就有 68KG
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是169cm 高么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我說 體重，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是 身高
<jiero> 。。。那么你就算没啥肌肉。。。也有100KG重量了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，XD
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 修道的 骨頭都很重的，，
<SkyHacker> AsuraLe: 额...我最近开始看shell
<jiero> 诶。无法看
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 谁有Osprey240e、260e、460e在Ubuntu的下面的驱动下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347007 各位高手，谁有Osprey系列板卡在Linux平台下面的驱动呀，我想测试下Osprey板卡在Linux平台下的稳定性，和兼容性，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mythloving520 — 2011-09-30 12:49 
<SkyHacker> > help
<CyrusYzGTt> > 1+2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 3
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank (70)
<CyrusYzGTt> > log10 2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 0.3010299956639812
<CyrusYzGTt> > 99999999999999999999999999999999999999 + 1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 100000000000000000000000000000000000000
<CyrusYzGTt> > 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 + 1
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 你很久没sync了吧
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: eix -e gentoo-sources | awk 'BEGIN {ORS=" "} /\s+\(3/ {print}' (3.0.0) (~)3.0.0!b!s    (3.0.1) (~)3.0.1!b!s    (3.0.3) (~)3.0.3!b!s    (3.0.4) (~)3.0.4!b!s
<jarodlau> MeaCulpa: 刚装呢,
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 等你sync完了就有了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...我只求回到100
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...我回到100估计又能抓篮筐了
<jarodlau> MeaCulpa: gentoo编译内核也麻烦,我日,都得从新来,还是arch省事啊
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: gentoo编译内核比大部分distro简单
<MeaCulpa> 绝对比ubuntu简单
<jarodlau> MeaCulpa: 关键是我在virtualbox中安装...
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 那又如何...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我哪天下决心，降到100,身轻如燕了
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。你不简单。。。我跳跃高度才60cm~
<jarodlau> MeaCulpa: 记得用debian的时候编译过这个内核,现在都没有怎么看过这个了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 60cm很不错了
<MeaCulpa> 我现在不知道有没有30
<jiero> MeaCulpa那是n年前的数据了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 编内核menuconfig挺有好的，里面的选项和编内核这个动作，没啥关系
<jiero> 我现在恐怕和你类似。恩。大概吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我擦，n年前我花时间拉几下篮筐就能扣篮了
<jiero> 篮筐多么高我都不知道。
<jiero> 不打篮球。。。
<MeaCulpa> 3.05到3.10吧
<jiero> 哦。碰不到。
<MeaCulpa> 现在只能仰望了，跳不起来，就算跳起来，膝盖也痛
<jiero> MeaCulpa 每天跑步去。我爸50了，也每天洗澡两次，早上去运动，晚上去健身
<jiero> MeaCulpa 恩。我两个手力气也不如我爸任意手臂。。。
<jiero> 没分叉么。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你是得有多瘦弱啊？还是你老爸得有多彪悍啊？
<MeaCulpa> 跑步？直接拿榔头砸膝盖吧
<MeaCulpa> 跑步对于我这样的人等于自残
<MeaCulpa> 膝盖，踝关节，都是大损害
<MeaCulpa> 100kg的榔头砸膝盖
<MeaCulpa> 如果是没有专业训练，恐怕半月板也会碎掉，你爸爸姿势正确么，如果觉得膝盖酸痛，要立即停止
<MeaCulpa> 人类进化出了超强的耐力，但是还没完全适应双足跑步
<Drocula> 要放假了啊
<jiero> 我现在是红手指了。
<jiero> 吃太多桑椹。。。
<zkwlx> 那应该是舌头红了.....
<moriramar> zkwlx, 舌頭會黑掉或者紫掉……
<jiero> 我本来就是红舌头啊。。。红嘴唇。。。正常
<zkwlx> moriramar, 我突然想起舌头本来就是红的....
<zkwlx> 恩。。。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，无法切换输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347013 桌面环境Gnome3,昨天还用的好好的，今天开机CTRL_SPACE切换输入法，居然没有反应= =然后鼠标切换，也没有反应= = 我把export添加到.bashrc里重启机器，居然还是不行= = 无语，现在在用WIN上论坛，问问题，哪位帮个忙？ 补充一点，自己安 ...
<Oooops> jiero: 小红？
<zkwlx> Oooops, 小红？
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。小 e
<Oooops> 某些蜥蜴的舌头，才本来是红的。
<lainme> Oooops: Oops，竟然是ee
<Oooops> 宜春院的小红，才用红纸染舌头。 lol
<Oooops> lainme: 
<microcai> 就算工作了，也不忘记回馈社区哈 http://code.google.com/p/flvmerger/ 
<kk> ⇪ ti: flvmerger - flv 合并器 by Sina - Google Project Hosting 
<jarodlau> gentoo编译个内核...我要吐血了,
<microcai> jarodlau:  ?!
<microcai> jarodlau:  Gentoo er  come on ~
<jarodlau> 没有arch用的习惯...本子确实不适合gentoo,尤其还是开着virtualbox安装 :(
<jarodlau> 哇,奇迹啊,半个小时,virtualbox编译好内核
<cfy> Oooops: ee?
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。你
 * jiero 开溜了。返回的时侯。。。 冠以 dungeon_ 的名号。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 你最近又书虫子了？不出来了？
<cfy> ofan: 最近在打dota,ee
<cfy> ofan: 发错
<cfy> Oooops: 最近在打dota
<cfy> Oooops: atmega128到了
<SkyHacker> 这么多人玩dota  - ____ - !!
<zkwlx> cfy, ........水平如何？:D
<cfy> zkwlx: 菜
<ScarletWolf> cfy: ...
<zkwlx> cfy, 果然
<Oooops> wc2以后的版本，都不玩。味道都不对了。
<cfy> Oooops: dota啊
<cfy> ScarletWolf: zkwlx: 你们菜么？菜的话，一起玩啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 比较菜。。。
<zkwlx> cfy, 菜是什么程度
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 那打电脑来不来。。。
<Oooops> 搞复杂的，都不好玩
<cfy> zkwlx: 我还在打电脑。。。
<zkwlx> cfy, 那算了....有点太菜了，呵呵
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 怎么玩？浩方？
<cfy> zkwlx: 呵呵。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: vs也行啊
<ScarletWolf> cfy: VS上高手不少吧，会被虐的。
<zkwlx> cfy, 建议你们去11平台的万人新手房，那里的应该跟你们差不多
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦？我准备熟悉完英雄以后，直接去vs
<cfy> ScarletWolf: vs上有sb的。只不过，他们知道英雄而已
<cfy> 再说，我回很忙的。。。。。打游戏而已嘛
<cfy> 随便玩玩
<cfy> 主要有同学一起
<cfy> 一个人也木有意思
<zkwlx> cfy, 那最好去无黑房，sp的，不然对面开黑你就郁闷了
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我一直玩LOL来着。。。回去再说
<tenzu> 打dota还不开fun mode。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 搞fps不。
<zkwlx> tenzu, imba阿
<tenzu> zkwlx: 本来就是为了娱乐嘛，我爱用堡垒
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 这个。。。。这个游戏太imba了。。
<cfy> zkwlx: 嗯，主要英雄太多。。。还在熟悉当中。也在看别人的视频
<cfy> Oooops: 你玩的时候，我都断网了。。。
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 但是LOL上有不少新手、菜鸟，而且上手也比较容易。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 实话说，我觉得画面。。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 短腿王嘛，简单
<zkwlx> tenzu, 打出感觉还是蛮爽的，打imba就仅仅是娱乐了，呵呵
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 画面不是重点啦
<cfy> tusooa: 杀？
<tenzu> zkwlx: 补刀苦手
<moriramar> http://dota2linux.dy.fi/ DotA2 for Linux
<kk> ⇪ ti: Dota 2 Installer for GNU/Linux
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我这样的dota菜鸟在LOL上也能混到胜负1：1
<cfy> ScarletWolf: hehe
<zkwlx> tenzu, 说明还是打的少
<zkwlx> tenzu, 哈哈
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: LOL
<ScarletWolf> cfy: AsuraLe 哪里有跟我一样的菜鸟，哪里就有我。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 呵呵～～～～我玩的也很一般～～
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 不过我LOL都选难度8以上的英雄
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 我没注意过，蛮王、慎我玩的还算过得去
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 慎是比较神奇的～～
<cfy> ubuntu的livecd可以直接dd么？
<cfy> dd到usb stick
<zkwlx> 试试？
<cfy> 关键在于，一般的网络，我怕不好装
<cfy> 因为是校园网
<cfy> 要专门的拨号软件的。
<cfy> 虽然有移植了
<baoo> linux内核网址是多少
<jarod_chen> www
<jarod_chen> www.kernel.org
<microcai> baoo:  kernel.org 挂了
<jarod_chen> http://www.kernel.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: kernel.com
<jarod_chen> org 维护中吧
<LeosDing> 谁知道totem播放器中gst解码后的视频是渲染在gtk的什么控件上的？？
<WiiW> linux有没有消息监听器？ 
<WiiW> Microsoft Spy++，版本9.00.21022 (x86 版)
<SIDU> 在家里看TV，看iPAD 电影 9“ iFire 7" 你觉得哪个比较舒服？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11.04 联想T60 网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347017 新装了ubuntu 11.04 ，我的笔记本是T60， 无线可以上，网卡没有驱动哪位可以给个下载和安装网卡的驱动贴子啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 augustvip — 2011-09-30 14:38 
<Oooops> LeosDing: gdk的drawable吧。没控件了。
<Oooops> WiiW: 啥消息
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux数据库转移完成，开始备份文件。
<Drocula> arch是啥linux
<WiiW> Oooops: 任何消息
<zkwlx> Drocula, 你自己回答自己了啊
<Drocula> 是新发行版？
<Drocula> 没听过 真的
<ofan> Drocula: 是便便
<dungeon_jiero> Drocula: 是适合追新族的发行版，以前软件更新少/慢，现在快了，就用那玩意儿
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你小子还不睡。。。
<Oooops> WiiW: 没这说法
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 刚玩完游戏
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 看了 nokia 的内容指导文档，少见的商业公司宣传开源工具。。。有inkscape。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 诺基亚没钱了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 笨蛋 nokia 买了个垃圾qt。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 然后又拉上笨蛋intel
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: qt不垃圾
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  说的是公司。
<ofan> gtk才是
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: nokia和intel本来都是gtk，想要2年改写成qt。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 结果meego运行的不如maemo快。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我不介入这个。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 因为我不懂编程。
<ofan> 蛋疼的ramhost管理员不鸟我
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 但是没有一个商业公司的开源程序是使用qt的。
<ofan> vps都挂了一天一夜了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: vbox
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: qt商业程序很多
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。我都忘记了。。。完全不用的东西。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 一般涉及到gui的东西用qt比较合适，还能全平台
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: gtk也是gui。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 限制太多
<ofan> 而且素质一般
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对用户来说不懂。。。
<Oooops> dungeon_jiero: 嗯，别听他忽悠。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 界面太丑
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: qt的丑，
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 这个没说的。你无法劝动我。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: gtk的丑，如果比默认的话
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 默认的是发行版决定的。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不是，默认都带几个皮肤
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不说细腻程度，qt控件设计的丑。。。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 刚刚尝试了一下 vmware http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347024 在 vmware 里启用 unity 模式，OK，QQ 的窗口就独立出来了。然后我点击了一下 QQ 的“关闭”按钮，本以为它会最小化到任务栏，结果没有，它最小化到我找不到了。最后只好退出 unity 模式才能找回来，太无语了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由  ...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么版本？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  4系列。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 4系列太多了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 4.0-4.4我就用到4.4了。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 是n年前的了
<ofan> 貌似4.6就有比较好看的默认皮肤了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。qt程序到了windows下就不用qt的了。。。就用windows的了。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那是模拟windows
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 美国玩linux游戏一点不好的就是没有openclonk服务器。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不玩那玩意
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我知道你。
<ofan> 基本不联网玩
<Oooops>  
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 如果联网能作弊，还能有点兴趣
<Oooops>   
<LeosDing> Oooops: gdk drawable具体怎么用？
<dungeon_jiero> Oooops: 怎么了/
<Oooops> 1234as
<zkwlx> LeosDing, 这中东西还是看文档吧
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 現在還有多少人玩Borland那套VCL的？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 什么是borland。。。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, ……
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 現在那個公司名我叫不來……
<ofan> moriramar: 不支持了
<ofan> codegear
<moriramar> ofan, CodeGear又被收購了。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 反正你说了我也不知道。
<moriramar> ofan, 後面那個公司名字又臭又長。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 我除了牛蛙就认识westwood。
<wwu> 哈哈，我买的mac mini的壳收到啦
<LeosDing> zK
<LeosDing> zkwlx: 好的把
<ofan> moriramar: 有.net,没什么发展余地
<moriramar> ofan, 現在那個叫 embarcadero
<wwu> 真的好薄啊
<moriramar> ofan, .Net那個類庫不是和VCL的那個是一個人主導的嗎？
<moriramar> ofan, 現在也有VCL.Net，.Net 2.0的時候我用過一次，感覺還行吧……
<zkwlx> linux的游戏用.net的库！？好诡异/___\
<ofan> moriramar: .net就不是native code了
<ofan> vcl的优势也没了
<moriramar> ofan, 原來VCL的優勢是？
<ofan> moriramar: 而且跟.net本身的框架比也没啥优势
<ofan> moriramar: 速度快，执行，编译连接都很快
<moriramar> zkwlx, Mono的嘛，方便移植。
<ofan> mono完蛋了
<moriramar> ofan, 這樣。
<dungeon_jiero> 用mono的不少。
<moriramar> ofan, 現在不是GNU在搞個Portable.NET嗎？
<dungeon_jiero> .net 很大啊。不想装呢。
<ofan> moriramar: gnu不会这么蛋疼吧
<ofan> moriramar: 只知道以前mono开发者又搞了一个
<GNUdog|work> = =
<moriramar> ofan, 嗯，開了。裹面那個libjit搞得還不錯。libjit那個官方稱有和LLVM競爭的想法
<moriramar> “一日中国人，一生中国人。日一中国人，生一中国人” 這誰寫的破玩意……
<ofan> moriramar: llvm很nb的现在
<ofan> mac过不了多久就全部默认用clang来编译了
<moriramar> ofan, 嗯。加上GPLv3和MySQL的事，Permissive License那邊最近動作不少。
<GNUdog|work> ofan, Apple 是其最大支持者了应该
<ofan> GNUdog|work: 恩
<moriramar> ofan, 話說LLVM那個License太賤了。
<ofan> moriramar: 啥协议
<moriramar> ofan, 從MIT協議拿了第一段，從BSD-3協議拿了後面的內容，然後現在叫UoI/NSCA
<ofan> moriramar: 哦
<ofan> moriramar: 不管这些
<moriramar> ofan, GHC也支持LLVM了。不過在我這從來沒編譯成功過。
<ofan> 除非要用它的设计或代码才考虑协议的问题
<ofan> moriramar: 貌似支持的还不是很好
<moriramar> ofan, 哎，看着人家用得很爽，我心裏這個不平呀……
<ofan> moriramar: 用什么？
<moriramar> ofan, GHC+LLVM
<ofan> moriramar: ghc是c++写的？
<moriramar> ofan, 說是代碼速度也提升了不少。
<moriramar> ofan, 當然不是。
<ofan> moriramar: 是某些库编译不过吧
<moriramar> ofan, Haskell寫的，有LLVM的binding
<moriramar> ofan, 不，是連 main = print () 這樣的程式在我這都編譯不通過。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 处理些照片共享下，你附近的风景。
<ofan> moriramar: 估计是链接的问题
<moriramar> ofan, 對，就是鏈接的問題。
<ofan> moriramar: 应该是库也需要编译成llvm平台的
<ofan> 否则就abi mismatch
<moriramar> ofan, ……glibc在llvm上還編譯不了呢吧……
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我G+上有
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: g+ 你是谁啊。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: odayfans@gmail..
<dungeon_jiero> oday,,,
<moriramar> ofan, 0-day fans -> odayfans -> ofan？
<ofan> moriramar: 不清楚啊.. llvm应该兼容gcc的命名，或者至少给个选项什么的
<ofan> moriramar: 恩 还有0xfan
<moriramar> ofan, 不知道。
<moriramar> ofan, 0xfan <- c++0x fan?
<ofan> moriramar: 也不是 就是乱写的
<ofan> moriramar: 我下了个64位的ghc试试
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<moriramar> ofan, 用 ghc -O2 -fllvm -fforce-recomp 1.hs -o1 這樣的試試。
<ofan> 貌似装不上
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 找不到。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 加gtalk的是你？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 呢。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你行。。。全是路啊。。。
<ofan> moriramar: 装上32位的了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 怎么了
<moriramar> ofan, 試試吧……
<moriramar> ofan, 64位安裝不上是什麼情况……
<dungeon_jiero> 恩。没啥。
<dungeon_jiero> 继续把。
<moriramar> ofan, 程式可以就一行像 main = putStrLn "" 這樣的，然後用 ghc -O2 -fllvm -o1 1.hs 命令編譯
<ofan> moriramar: 不清楚，我用的官方的安装包
<ofan> moriramar: -o1选项错误
<moriramar> ofan,  -o 1
<moriramar> ofan, 我暈，這個也來錯……
<ofan> moriramar: 只warning
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<ofan> moriramar: 不过提示 ignoring -fllvm
<moriramar> ofan,   Error: can't resolve `Main_main1_srt' {.rodata section} - `sTR_info' {.text; .text 12# section}
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<moriramar> ofan, 看來官方包默認沒帶llvm的後端。
<moriramar> ofan, 算了，我睡會去。
<fishbones> 问大家一个问题，kernel.org现在挂了，我需要下载内核源码的patch应该去哪里下？
<moriramar> fishbones, github
<dungeon_jiero> fishbones: github
<tenzu> pocoyo: yo
<SkyHacker> 放假啦~~
<SkyHacker> 收拾东西回家啦~
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux中文论坛完成文件备份，开始转移
<CyrusYzGTt> ..又 net split??
<Drocula> 主席 他们咋的了
<CyrusYzGTt> net split了。。我們被孤立了
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 他们怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> chanserv 不在，就是我們被 切斷
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 應該說我們怎麼了
<Drocula> 为啥 我去
<Drocula> 服务器当了？
<Drocula> 靠
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，，因爲 服務器被攻擊了。。所以 net split
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 咱们这里还有这么多人 怕什么
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ ChanServ 在就是我們 迴歸 主的懷抱
<roylez> Drocula: 啥咋了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我們的 net split結束了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 剛剛 net split了
<zkwlx> 啥原因？真的是被攻击了？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，，
<Drocula> 主与我们同在 阿门
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦米豆腐
<zkwlx> 信春哥
<CyrusYzGTt> 原地復活
<zkwlx> 我之前就说了一句：都下班放假了吧。然后就都split了，我还以为那些人都是一个公司的呢.....
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 net split..很正常的，，遇到很多次了。。
<phoenixlzx> 额...又来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ ？？ 又來？？什麼？？？
<zkwlx> 没遇到过，哈哈
<phoenixlzx> sorry...没看到下面的消息，光看到上面的netsplit
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 暫時原諒你，，^_^
<phoenixlzx> 。。。。。
<phoenixlzx> 可能的话，archlinuxcn今天下午就可以访问了
<phoenixlzx> 现在看转移过程一切顺利
<Drocula> 活着的都尴尬
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ fedora用戶表示祝賀
<Drocula> 现在是今天下午？
<zkwlx> phoenixlzx, debian用户发来贺电
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 我也加入 arcvh的郵件列表看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 我也加入 arch的郵件列表看到了
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 你看到什么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 轉移域名什麼的討論，，，還有某些問題
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 很早的時候我也用過 arch...
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个不是官方的，maillist里怎么会有讨论
<link307> gcc编译之后在windows下无法执行？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 中文社區的那個列表
<link307> 那我的作业怎么办，老师说要交执行文件
<link307> .exe
<phoenixlzx> link307: vbox
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ mingw32
<link307> phoenixlzx: 其实我可以用舍友的机子
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 话说vc是用啥编译的？
<zkwlx> link307, 你跟老师说这个a.out就是可执行文件
<link307> 出来的.exe在linux下好像无法执行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ ..C++ C#吧，，，我不會
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: c
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 可以的，，一個是因爲 wine
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 一個是 mono編譯成的 exe
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ mono編譯的 exe可以直接執行
<phoenixlzx> link307: 你交个病毒给老师吧
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 那个邮件列表？名字是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 是 google group的
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 不管了，就交个vc编译出来的的.exe
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 你讓後用 upx加殼 就可以僞造 win 32/64的 exe
<link307> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 汗一下。。我看錯了。是 gentoo-cn的郵件列表。。
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我说怎么找不着
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 不是說 arch的。。
<zkwlx> 哈哈，gentoo google，挺像
<Drocula> 好吧 主与你同在 阿门
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 那個 gentoo的中文就叫 山歌
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 歌兔
<Drocula> 有个菜鸟问题 irc服务器是分布式的么
<zkwlx> 非把歌撤上
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就  亙途 
<zkwlx> 人家明明叫贱兔的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，那就 簡圖
<Drocula> 喂喂 好吧
<zkwlx> 问个数学问题：两点间距离公式有没有简写的近似值公式？
<zkwlx> 又平方又根号的服务器受不了，更何况我的坐标数据都是经纬度
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ H 
<CyrusYzGTt> line 直綫
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, H从
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 打错了，你说啥？
<zkwlx> 没人知道吗？
<Microlab> 你们在说什么？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • novo8等国产平板可否安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347034 如题，novo8等国产平板可否安装ubuntu啊？ novo8有标准的USB接口，可以把ubuntu安装到U盘里面然后通过U盘引导进入ubuntu系统呢？ 如何才可以通过U盘引导系统呢？ 有高手研究过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 潘少拉 — 2011-09-30 16:56 
<Drocula> 没有 至少我不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank (2)
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank 2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 不要玩机器人
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 你又开始无聊了
<Drocula> 平板有86的？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 想在是 人機合一？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人都说不让你玩了。。
<Drocula> 哥哥们
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 看來 kk 專門爲吾，寫了個代碼
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 小弟弟，啥事？？
<Drocula> 我当机器人吧
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 好 
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > log2 4
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 答案呢？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<Drocula> 2
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sexwolf什麼事
<zkwlx> Drocula, while true:;print 我是傻X
<Drocula> 性能不太好
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 浮點運算用光了？？這麼慢
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你要让这个 机器人·伪 算数学题么。。。
<zkwlx> 去一边执行吧
<Drocula> 你是傻逼
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > sort {[6,7,2,5,1]}
<zkwlx> 那个四人游戏机器人不在
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來不在了
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > rank 23
<Drocula> 12567
<Drocula> 来个外教 张一身毛
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > sqrtpi(6)
<Drocula> 这啥函数 看不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 積分
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§  coulomb × yoctoroentgen × microsecond × y × zeptogram × teratonne
<Drocula> 6
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > dram × celcius × microliter × ampere
<Drocula> 靠
<Drocula> 不是人啊
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Drocula> 机器人也是人啊
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你的 机器人·伪 开始抱怨了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 上題的答案是 258y zA^2 × g×s^3
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§  coulomb × yoctoroentgen × microsecond × y × zeptogram × teratonne ==258y zA^2 × g×s^3
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > dram × celcius × microliter × ampere  = 1 µA×L×dr×°C
<Drocula> 你死 大变态
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，我不讓這麼 弱的bot Drocula 算題了
<link307> 啊，又出问题了，为啥vc里边儿直接执行可以正常输出，把.exe拿出来直接执行就没有最后的输出呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 你要調用 cmd
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: o.o
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 如何操作
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 直接双击那个.exe不行啊
<zkwlx> link307, 你不会是计算机系的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 不會，，我看 fpga的視頻貌似要調用 cmd的
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 我的意思是前面的输入输出都是正常的，就最后一个printf漏过了
<link307> zkwlx: 对啊
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 好吧，我不會，你問問 M$的
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，谢谢
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: vc不会用啊
<ScarletWolf> link307: 你在win下双击执行的？
<zkwlx> link307, 最后一个pringf是漏过还是一闪而过？
<link307> ScarletWolf: 嗯
<ScarletWolf> link307: 可能是最后一个printf完成后，程序退出了，你没有看到而已。
<link307> zkwlx: 最后是输入一组数据，理论上是有最后结果输出的，可是输入数据回车之后就退出了
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 試試用 msgbox調用
<zkwlx> link307, 漏过就是你程序问题，闪过就在后面加个sleep吗
<ScarletWolf> link307: VC会在程序结束后暂停程序，而直接执行不会。
<link307> ScarletWolf: 那不是应该有"press any key to continue“的吗？
<ScarletWolf> link307: 不，直接执行不会有的。
<link307> ScarletWolf: 哦～
<ScarletWolf> link307: 自己加个system("pause");好了
<ScarletWolf> link307: 好像得#include <stdlib.h>来着，忘记是哪个了。
<link307> ScarletWolf: 好的，我试试，谢谢
<zkwlx> 这个问题google搜啊，这样问多累阿
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ M$下的用 bing搜索，，
<Drocula> 你是nt核的吧98的就没这些事
<CyrusYzGTt> win3.1也沒有這樣的事
<zkwlx> DOS更没有
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: bing。。。不怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ (sin(30))^2+(cos(30))^2
<ScarletWolf> link307: 其实那个问题也可以这么解决，在最后加一个scanf("%c", &var);
<zkwlx> 。。。。
<link307> ScarletWolf: 好了
<ScarletWolf> link307: 这样，程序就会等着你输入一个字符，而不会退出
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 我一般是這麼搜索的，，bing可以搜索 它們的 tech msdn
<Drocula> 我也是新手
<link307> ScarletWolf: 谢谢。不过我在想老师批的时候运行不是直接退出了吗？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 搞.net?
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 機器罷工了？？
<ScarletWolf> link307: 算是个小技巧吧。其实如果你在命令行里执行的话，程序退出后还是能看到输出结果的。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 不是
<Drocula> 用cmd打开
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 那没事干搜msdn，呵呵
<link307> ScarletWolf: 对啊对啊，我到舍友windows上去运行的
<Drocula> 你老师不能这么差
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我在 fedora編譯的某個 破解 wpa的圖形程式 編譯出來的是 mono/exe
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..我有個正版 win7,,出問題。。
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，原来
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ??
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 看到这个正版win7，我蛋疼了....
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我也覺得，買機器 綁定的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我自己上網 用了 M$網站所有的驗證 證明是正版，，讓我想告經銷商 也不能
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我擦，还不是旗舰啊，我买笔记本回来先格硬盘，装linux，然后要玩游戏了再装win7旗舰，盗版的
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, windows的东西你还用正版，太亏了：D
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯嗯，，
<ScarletWolf> zkwlx: 我也用正版win7
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 而且我，，都是使用 fedora的，，win7只是 時不時的去更新。。
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我win7就是为了打dota和用U盾，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 當我的 字體庫。
<Drocula> 虚拟机ubuntu的低调路过
<zkwlx> Drocula, 你也计算机系？
<CyrusYzGTt> 雙系統，，win7 + fedora
<icelure_> win8 撸过
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 双系统+1  。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 哦
<lolicon> ~。~
<zkwlx> win8，只是让你更快适应wp7而已
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 我等 win7被我，玩殘了，就革掉win7
<icelure_> win8开机快
<lolicon> 正版 win7 飘过。。
<ssfdust> 求问linux有没有放大图片不失真的软件
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我的win7  用来跟父母聊QQ使用。。。还有U盾
<ScarletWolf> ssfdust: gimp?
<lolicon> ssfdust: 地球上没有
<zkwlx> icelure, 那也没待机快阿，我暑假上班时本子都没关过
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 視頻用 win7吧，？？ 可以用 webQQ的
<icelure_> 待机打开也变快了
<ssfdust> 我在xp里面用photozoompro这个软件用的插值算法
<moriramar> 不行了……這集生活大爆炸最後太強了……
<Drocula> 我学通信
<zkwlx> 待机打开几乎不需要时间的....
<CyrusYzGTt> ssfdust§ 用 shotwell 或者 gimp
<ssfdust> gimp不能批量。。
<Drocula> 不过大一
<moriramar> 我的萌妹子你不能這樣呀……
<icelure_> 他是关机的时候直接把kernel保存了，要是linux也做这个就好了
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我的机器不知为什么，QQ视频用了一次就不能用了。 
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ linux下??
<zkwlx> Drocula, 哦
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 求 地址，下載這集的生活大爆炸
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, acfun在線看，有吐槽，誰下呀……
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> icelure_§ linux也有掛載到硬盤，和內存的
<lolicon> moriramar: avfun
<ssfdust> CyrusYzGTt:3Q..我去试试找gimp的脚本把.
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 額，那個貌似 不行的
<icelure_> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么做？
<lolicon> moriramar: 不过现在通常bilibili了。。。avfun校园网上不了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，給地址，我看看
<icelure_> CyrusYzGTt, 感觉这技术还满新的
<CyrusYzGTt> icelure_§ 你要 確定 你沒有使用 ahci模式，，得使用 IDE模式。。
<moriramar> lolicon, Bilibili上各種厨刷彈幕讓人煩。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 給詳細地址，
<icelure_> CyrusYzGTt, 能做到就太好了，开机真的能快很多
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac246072/
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 謝了，，這麼遲才給吾。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 廢話，要點開去找的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，暫時原諒一下你。。
<Drocula> 好吧大哥们 我过节去了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kakurady_§ 去升級 v3.1-rc8了？？
<Drocula> 有大姐么
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 計算器，，再見
<zkwlx> Drocula, CyrusYzGTt 她是
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ (sin(30))^2+(cos(30))^2
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..我是男人，，全身搜是毛的
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin(30))^2+(cos(30))^2
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<icelure_> - -
<zkwlx> Drocula, 你看，她又骗你
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 计算器都得算上一阵子
<icelure_> =3=
<Drocula> 变态 你滚
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 可是我的機器很快算到了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin(30))^2+(cos(30))^2 大約等於 1
<icelure_> 没有度？
<CyrusYzGTt> icelure_§ 木有
<Drocula> 你死吧
<icelure_> 犀利了
<Drocula> 走了啊 女人
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 小弟弟，不能這麼說大哥
<icelure_> 好基友
<zkwlx> Drocula, 她就喜欢小正太
<zkwlx> 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 是 蘿莉
<zkwlx> lol
<centerpoint> 11.10何时发布?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求一个chmod一个写法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347036 各位好: 我想把/opt 下目录和文件 设置为 完全权限 看了一下chmod 后面参数 chmod -R a 后面就不知道怎么写了 求高手教教我 统计信息: 发表于 由 18610379701 — 2011-09-30 17:49 
<zkwlx> kk, sudo chmod -R 777 /opt/*
<icelure_> 要是我就sudo nautilus，然后改
<kk> zkwlx, 你是学生吗？  ㍩ 
<zkwlx> kk, 大四
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ chmod -R -v 777 /opt
<zkwlx> 这个kk到底是机器人还是真人......
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 人機合一
<icelure_> 机友
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 真特么吓人
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 不過，現在她在抓取的是 論壇的帖子，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我知道
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> > (sin(30))^2+(cos(30))^2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, undefined method `^' for -0.9880316240928618:Float
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。你丫脑子进水了吧......
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 進 精蟲了
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 你脑子有空给我算算刚才我的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 汝所謂何事？？
<zkwlx> 问个数学问题：两点间距离公式有没有简写的近似值公式？
<zkwlx> 又平方又根号的服务器受不了，更何况我的坐标数据都是经纬度
<zkwlx> 经纬度都是double
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我不會。。
<moriramar> zkwlx, 你是說寫程多項式？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 就是一个结果近似，不要平方和根号，
<moriramar> zkwlx, 去找泰勒公式展開個6到7項吧。
<icelure_> 掉google map的api？应该能直接返回两点距离
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 你把原始公式給我看看
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt,  sqrt ((x1-x2)^2+(y1-y2)^2) ?
<zkwlx> 那个还要请求，我的数据都在服务器上
<zkwlx> ［moriramar］那个就是原始公式
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ √(x^2 + y^2)
<icelure_> http://game.chinaitlab.com/devdoc/723647.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: Quake-III代码里神奇的浮点开方函数-游戏开发频道-中国IT实验室-技术・资讯・教育・服务・社区
<icelure_> 看看这个？
<icelure_> 用着个开方应该会快
<zkwlx> 这个应该不错，但是我不要求精确值，毕竟经纬度这种东西差不多就行了，所以应该有更好的方法:D
<icelure_> 那就平方的时候，舍弃掉小数点，转成int计算
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 可以調用 linux默認的  dc bc 進行 計算
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, dc bc是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 自己 man dc && man bc
<zkwlx> 恩
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 这个工具挺好玩嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，是 linux所有發行版都肯定有的，，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，以前还不知道，哈哈，不过有一个可惜就是我服务端程序用JAVA写，调用是肯定可以，但是肯定损失效率
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..好吧，，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，节日快乐，大姐
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 節日快樂，大大姐
<imtxc>  求推荐个免费图床？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 問 主席 roylez 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我先找找对比对比
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新系统出错！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347044 sudo apt-get update后提示 http://archive.ubuntu.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> 再运行gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5后提示 gpgkeys: key 40976EAF437D0585 not found on ke ...
<phoenixlzx> hello
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍪ 
<jiero> 有个缺点。e16不能强制空出空来管理多个窗口啊。
<jiero> roylez: 只是问问。国内建立一个非盈利组织是不是必须备案啊。
 * jiero 谁知道：另外，架设个服务器是不是必须要光纤？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 必須的，，而且一定要賄賂，才能更好的開展工作，，還要讓 聘請監察機關
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我想要国内架设个 mumble 服务器。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就是语言聊天室。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 聰明，知道我要你翻譯 單詞
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: Mumble 是个软件
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 台湾 香港 皆有服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 肯定要 備案，而且要安裝 過濾軟體
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: Linux怎么安？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 還要很勤奮的 刪除 不當言論，，還有 黑名單
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不知道
<phoenixlzx> 大家好～
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文论坛迁移完成，欢迎访问
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk/new-archlinuxcn/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 新的Archlinux中文论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ fedora用戶對此表示慶賀，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 纯语音啊。。。
<zkwlx> phoenixlzx, debian发来贺电
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ VoIp
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ekig
<zkwlx> phoenixlzx, 界面挺好看
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ skype.
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。那个是SIP。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。不一样的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,好吧，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 这个类似IRC的方式，不过是语音
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 那就 gtalk
<zkwlx> jiero, 语音的，比较NB，我也在做，不过仅仅是文字的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 占用不可相比，这个是专门在游戏内可以不影响设计的，对一切要求都低。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，，用 YY吧。。
<zkwlx> 我也这么想
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: Gtalk XMPP的占用比Skype要大，SIP和Skype类似。 Mumble用的协议，是ogg那个公司搞出来的speex啥的。
<jiero> zkwlx: 建立服务器很难把。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: SIP肯定会被查。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. ..好吧，，自己去找。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你反正闲着。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我不閒，我最近在 準備 自殺，，
<zkwlx> jiero, 恩，要考虑很多东西，又要安全又要有效率
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  听歌 Let it in. 去找下载吧。
<jiero> zkwlx:  关键不能用户和用户直连。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ http://www.youtube.com/show/mydumbgirlfriend?feature=sh_b_dr_4_4
<kk> ⇪ ti: My Dumb Girlfriend - YouTube 
<Endwens> 有人么？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  www.youtube.com/user/weetweet1987
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。讨厌，今天 firefox 7 更新了，犯傻了。
<zkwlx> jiero, 恩，用户对用户的我以前用python做过，远没有服务端头疼阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,好看？？？ 你推薦個用戶名？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我在用 fx7
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, jiero 你们..是台湾人？
<Endwens> 我安装完zhcon之后，再按照网上提示zhcon --utf8    回车之后就花屏了  怎么办？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  http 默认被消除了。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 俺是 天朝廣府人士
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦。。
<jiero> zkwlx: 我是经常被误认为是日本人韩国人的笨蛋。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我用自己編譯的 httpseveryways xpi
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。。你真闲着。
<Endwens> 有人帮帮我么？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 看你老用繁体，而且还发youtube
<jiero> Endwens: 不懂的无能为力。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..你不會 翻牆麼，，？？
<jiero> zkwlx: 可以用vps绕过去。
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 内女的真难看。。。
<jiero> zkwlx: 稍等就是速度慢下载罢了
<Endwens> -_-!!
<jiero> Endwens: 别照着网上的提示乱来。
<imtxc> Endwens: 大不了咱fbterm嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 嗯，，這樣的女人我不娶的
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, jiero, vps买不起，便宜的还不支持vpn，我用的GAE
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 人家装着。
<jiero> zkwlx: 搞免费代理也能看啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我免費的
<jiero> zkwlx: 每次用就是了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<zkwlx> 我擦，以前用过免费的，不过还是觉得GAE爽
<Endwens> 现在我进入tty根本无法输入命令  有什么办法注销掉吗？
<zkwlx> Endwens, 如果没运行什么程序的话，直接长按电源键吧
<jiero> 每人在啊。大家都要玩了。
<jiero> 我。继续努力吧。
<zkwlx> 晚上打DOTA不？？？
<flh> 想问一下：win目录置换用\  linux用 / 能不能把windows换作 /
<Endwens> 不是的    我ctl  alt
<Endwens> f7
 * jiero 说着垃圾游戏  漂过
<Endwens> 能回到图形
<zkwlx> jiero, 靠！多NB的游戏！
<zkwlx> Endwens, 你是想把tty下的注销啊，那你看不见就直接盲打吧
<Endwens> 屏幕上没有任何反映
<Endwens> 我试过忙打
<Endwens> 盲打
<imtxc> Endwens: 关了呗
<Endwens> 关机？
<imtxc> Endwens: 那你注销干啥么？
<Endwens> 我想重新登录一下  看还会不会花屏
<imtxc> 啊 那你再开个TTY 啊。。
<jiero> 。。不懂。我不到彻底无节目不用命令
<zkwlx> jiero, 我跟你相反，能用命令都尽量用命令
<Endwens> 哦  是不是ctl  alt f2就是另外一个tty？
<imtxc> Endwens: 是的。
<Endwens> good！！
<zkwlx> ..............
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ...
<zkwlx> 折腾半天.....
<Endwens> 还是花屏
<zkwlx> ...........
<imtxc> ……
<zkwlx> 那你GOOD毛儿阿
<imtxc> 我也以为好了呢。
<ssfdust> ...
<Endwens> 现在那个花屏的tty没注销  我能在图形界面下卸载zhcon吗？
<zkwlx> 不知道，没用过
<imtxc> 试试么
<flh> ls
<flh> dur
<jiero> zhcon是啥啊。。。
<jiero> 从没听说过
<zkwlx> jiero, 一个支持中文的tty
<Endwens> 成功卸载
<jiero> 我想要更多linux游戏，我想要更多主意，我想要更多时间，我还有很多愿望。
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。。。。你是想说你时日不多了吗
<Endwens> 没有zhcon  怎么在tty下显示中文？
<imtxc> Endwens: fbterm
<Endwens> 恩 我上论坛查一下怎么用
<CyrusYzGTt> wow 有 死道的同道了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 撥號器，hi
<Endwens> 额..............顺便问一下你们是在聊天的时候是怎么样引用别人的名字的？
<zkwlx> 你输入zkw然后按tab
<imtxc> Endwens: 比如我，im tab
<zokr7et> Tab引用
<jiero> zkwlx: 我时日无多了。10年做到这些仍然太少。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你患了絕症？？
<jiero> zkwlx: 我的聪明才智远远不及我尊敬的人们
<Endwens> 哦   跟终端的补全命令是一样的
<jiero> zkwlx: 10年。。。过了10年我就34岁了。
<zokr7et> irc以前就是终端client
<zkwlx> jiero, ..........我还以为过了十年你就10岁了呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 
<jiero> zkwlx: 如果说小时候的梦想不丢弃的话，我就是了。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我要消灭汽车~
<zkwlx> jiero, 看来你最近受了点挫折阿...想开点嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 去找 福特 那些 發動汽車革命的人
<jiero> zkwlx: 是啊。一天内写不出一个窗口管理器。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我要超过他们。
<zkwlx> jiero, 在中国干咱这行就是悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，我要一輛可以進行宇宙貿易的汽車
<jiero> zkwlx: 干哪一行啊。。。我也不在中国的说。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 是不是 程序員 又當 臨時工了。。
<zkwlx> jiero, 我擦，那你头疼个毛儿！
<moriramar> jiero, 呃，你寫一個窗口管理？
<jiero> moriramar:  我想要。
<moriramar> jiero, 然後1天寫完？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 这到不是，就是大环境不好
<jiero> moriramar: 必须3选1。我今天设计了另一个。加上我以前想的那个。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，這是 打饑荒的後遺症 
<jiero> moriramar: 我都自我膨胀到极点了。。。感觉别人设计的都不值得一提了。。。
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<zkwlx> jiero, 我这有针
<kk> Jakalalaa, 2011-09-30 19:14:00 +0800
<jiero> zkwlx: 你需要飞机
<jiero> zkwlx: 我要在28岁前买到飞机。
<jiero> zkwlx: 目标就是这样，
<zkwlx> jiero, 买不到就打飞机吧...
<Jakalalaa> jiero: ä¹°g6
<jiero> zkwlx: 飞机不比房子贵多少。
<jiero> Jakalalaa: 不知道型号，到时候再考虑
<zkwlx> jiero, 关键是买的起用不起阿
<moriramar> jiero, 很正常，本來就是人各有需。
<jiero> zkwlx: 平时就外租
<zkwlx> jiero, 你是在非洲吗，倒卖军火：D
<moriramar> jiero, 
<jiero> zkwlx: 。。。
<jiero> moriramar: 说是说，我觉得我不会把钱花在飞机这种对个人来说奢侈的东西上。。。
<moriramar> jiero, 我是說你“我都自我膨胀到极点了。。。感觉别人设计的都不值得一提了。。”
<moriramar> jiero, 不是說飛機！
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<jiero> moriramar: 哦。
<Jakalalaa> jiero: 你们那拥有枪是合法的吗？
<jiero> moriramar: 我设计的就是对所有人都可以实用的WM，不论是键盘控或者鼠标控或者触摸控。
<jiero> Jakalalaa: 不。
<zkwlx> jiero, 是个人还是开源社区？
<jiero> zkwlx: ？
<jiero> 不懂。
<zkwlx> jiero, 你是个人开发还是团队？
<jiero> zkwlx: 个人。
<jiero> zkwlx: 你要加入么？
<imtxc> 谁要是能把这个QQ  飞信的问题 解决了。。
<zkwlx> jiero, 那费电劲，gui这东西本来就很繁琐，而且没乐趣
<jiero> zkwlx: 不过我要名气，所以要著我的名字。
<jiero> 哈哈
<zkwlx> jiero, 没打算:P
<jiero> zkwlx: 恩。
<imtxc> jiero: 学学 用的什么语言。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 那个吗~我要用 javascript
<Jakalalaa> jiero: wm是指？
<jiero> Jakalalaa:  窗口管理器
<jiero> 现在先不想了。
<zkwlx> jiero, 我擦，javascript，那你可以参考下webOS，或者直接买下，现在hp正在出售呢
<jiero> 我还是设计一堆海报，啥的。
<jiero> 我先做本职工作把。我知道这个世界上最强最恶心的力量就是宣传的力量。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 闡教 截教 人教 的同門，要現世了，，
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 釋教 末法，該退位了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.hulu.com/watch/283948/e-news-now-super-skinny-model-turns-heads
<kk> ⇪ ti: Hulu - E! News Now: Super Skinny Model Turns Heads
<CyrusYzGTt> 永垂不朽
<imtxc> 啊 又撞墙了。。。
<roylez_> Destine: .
<wxp> hi
<kk> wxp, 好  ㍫ 
<wxp> 我升级后，flashplay无法播放啊
<jiero> roylez_ 我想叫你总理。。。因为感觉总理比主席更亲近。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<wxp> firefox的flash插件无法播放视频
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<wxp> 怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 是 64bit麼的flash插件麼？
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 不是的哦
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 那就 不回答你，，我不會
<wxp> C
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 如果是那？
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 你沒有安裝 nspluginwrapper
<imtxc> wxp: 升级了什么？
<wxp> imtxc: 。。。。。。自动升级的，很多哦
<imtxc> 。。。。
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 嗯嗯
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<jiero> roylez_ 主席你用 文件管理器么。用哪个？
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-09-30 19:34:48 +0800
<roylez_> jiero: zsh
 * jiero 明白，不问了。
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 安了你说的那东西还是没有用哦 
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 。。不可能，，我上次就是這樣解決的
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 那你的插件是在 plugins下麼？
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 而且有的flash能放，有的不能放哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ ..64bit的 flash插件，，的確 讓 TX的某些 web遊戲不能使用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://cnbeta.com/articles/156905.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: 80后玩家正淡出网游 新生代用户引入成问题_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 玩游戏都不能指望90后...
<wxp> C
<Jakalala> roylez_: 你不是90后吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 仙劍五的是爲 90後的，，所以我沒有玩
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 我用uname -r 命令查看内核，没有-64位哦，我用的是32位的
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ ..好吧，，如果你是 yum管理的，，32bit的，，可以用 adobe的倉庫 yum install flash-plugin 解決問題
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你也不是90后？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 已经习惯1104的操作习惯了，但就是笔记本出风口温度一直很高，让人难受 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347049 戴尔N5110 我还只是纯粹用Firefox浏览网页，没有做其它事情，但是出风口的温度一直较高。而在windows7，平常应用时，触摸出风口，一般不会感觉到温度的。 还有电池续航能力只有windows ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 鄙人是 80後的 底層人物。。是 代表着最魂淡的一代
<imtxc> 求推荐个跟wordpress的图床。。。
<imtxc> flickr 200张后面就找不到了。。
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的ubuntu哦，dpkg
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试看
<imtxc> wxp: 你是能显示有的flash？
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ ..不行，我不會 解答你，，ubuntu的問神，，這是 ee說的，，我是fedora用戶
<wxp> imtxc: yew
<wxp> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> wxp: 那我没遇到过。。。
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 完全理解
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 我用 64bit的flash插件 v11 rc1 版本的
<wxp> imtxc: 大部分无法显示哦
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，32位能升级为64位系统吧
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我也用的这个
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 能，，特別是fedora的直接可以上綫，
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ v11 rc1 也有 32bit版本的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 哦
<imtxc> 求一个可以视频的QQ。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ QQ沒有好友，，沒有這個需求
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，算了，在升级还不知道出什么事那
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 家里老爸只有这个。。。 
<wxp> imtxc: 你是怎么解决flash问题的？
<imtxc> wxp: 稍等
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 現在 flash最新版可以 加速哦，，可以看高清解碼哦
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..你用 skype唄
<wxp> 我firefox的flash无法播放，就是色的一个框框。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ ..不懂，，ubuntu的 不要問吾
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 32位的有？
<imtxc> wxp: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CyrusYzGTt> wxp§ 有
<wxp> imtxc: 我试试看
<wxp> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢，我正在试试看
<imtxc> wxp: 然后到这里 http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ 下载你需要的tar.gz
<kk> ⇪ ti: Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你比我还宅么。。。
<imtxc> wxp: 把解压出来的 libflashplayer.so 放到你的 ~/.mozilla/plugins
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ???
<wxp> imtxc: 正在下载
<mao> 学习c语言有什吗经典书吗
<wxp> mao: 有啊
<mao> wxp: 什么书
<wxp> mao: 国产的就是老谭头的那本哦
<mao> 别说谭浩强了，弱爆了
<mao> wxp: main 居然都能void
<mao> wxp: 国外的呢
<imtxc> mao: 不影响学习就行么。
<maya> 有木有人想我啊。。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃好
<maya> cfy: 乃也好
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. .. 你是誰？？
<wxp> mao: 是的，国外。。。。。不适和我们读哦，练习题竟然让我编一个国际象棋程序，，，，我根本没玩过。。。。。
<mao> imtxc: 关键是他会影响自己的一些观念啊，比如函数最重要的功能是输入输出，看了谭浩强的根本体会不到这些东西
<mao> wxp: 哈哈,那题够难的，你看的什么书啊
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<wxp> mao: 恩，，，，，，翻译过来应该叫c大学教程。
<maya> 乃把我忘了。。。
<mao> wxp:看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 汝泡父。。找別的男人，，現在才想起吾
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 汝拋父。。找別的男人，，現在才想起吾
<maya> 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 汝拋夫。。找別的男人，，現在才想起吾
<maya> 。。。
<maya> 小心被T
<wxp> mao: 例题还有什么奇怪的24点啦，总之书不错，但是就是不适和，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..
<wxp> mao: 忍忍吧，我也在忍啊
<imtxc> wxp: 还没好么？
<mao> wxp: 我现在看的这本书就还可以，叫 c primer plus
<wxp> imtxc: 。。。。。没有任何反映
<wxp> imtxc: ==
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=347048
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 3D 都 CPU 100%
<imtxc> wxp: 额，那我就没办法了。。
<wxp> imtxc: 安flash的时候竟然没有重启firefox。。。。。
<imtxc> 不用重启
<mao> wxp: 比如他会说“把sum=sum+1写成sum+=1.这样才没有人怀疑你是真正的程序员“
<imtxc> 你把那个解压出来的libflashplayer.so  放到插件目录里面
<mao> 很多这样的细节
<wxp> mao: 谁？
<wxp> imtxc: 试试看==
<mao> wxp: 就是那本《c primer plus》的作者
<imtxc> wxp: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<wxp> imtxc: 我怀疑是内核。。。或是qt
<imtxc> wxp: 不明白啊 反正我开始不能显示我就这样做的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 洗了澡，冷死了，没有热水器就是悲剧啊
<wxp> mao: 恩，，，，，，反正我觉得读个入门书，然后在读更高级的比较好，老谭的毕竟薄些，你的那个我有，太厚哦
<alick> TAOCP开始练习题不是让证费马定理么 :/
<wxp> imtxc: 多谢啦，仍然不行哦
<imtxc> wxp: 好吧，，，那我就没招了。。。
<mao> wxp: 我们学过一年c了，现在就是想在从新好好学一遍
<Evanescence> mao: hi，你是毛毛？
<mao> Evanescence: 我肯定不是你认识的毛毛^O^
<wxp> mao: 啥？一年了？怎么,全读的老谭头的？
<Evanescence> mao: 否认就是承认
<mao> wxp: 对啊，现在你能理解了吧
<mao> Evanescence: 这回真的不是
<Evanescence> wxp: 表示我也是这样学的C，和没学一样，
<Evanescence> mao: 阿，失败啊。。
<wxp> mao: 是不是没做练习题，把后面的练习仔细做下应该会有大提升
<mao> Evanescence: 我真的不是啊，我名字里有一个mao发音的字
<wxp> Evanescence: 怎么讲？
<Evanescence> wxp: 哦
<mao> wxp: 我试着做了一些题，倒还可以
<wxp> Evanescence: 仔细些，要不我就是下个受害者
<Evanescence> wxp: 学校里学的C，简直是跟白纸似的，没用，自己在电脑上学还好一点，总之，学电脑语言还是自己先开始学，不懂问老师，这样才好
<mao> wxp: 现在就是想学的更深入些，又不知从何下手
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你要好好的安慰吾，，讓吾不見你如此之久
<wxp> mao: 对，老探头的书，就是习题好，我一般就是花一个小时左右看书，然后花几天做课后题
<imtxc> mao: 严奶奶
<Evanescence> maya: hi，大哥哥
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<mao> imtxc: 严奶奶？？？
<imtxc> mao: 恩啊，数据结构。
<wxp> Evanescence: 爱，，，，，我比你更惨
<wxp> Evanescence: 我们老师那水平啊，你要是问他， 不如来这里吼吼
<mao> wxp: 你的意思是让我学学数据结构是吧
<Evanescence> wxp: 自己开始摸索会学的比跟着老师学好，虽然自己学比较慢，但是效果绝对不一样
<mao> imtxc: 你的意思是让我学学数据结构是吧，用c实现
<imtxc> mao: 当然啊得学啊。
<wxp> mao: 不是，老谭的书的精华就是习题哦。设计的比较巧妙，书本身一般。
<mao> Evanescence: 你说的绝对统一
<mao> Evanescence: 同意
<wxp> Evanescence: 对啊，完全赞同哦:)
<Evanescence> mao: 恩，你们继续，我继续写个脚本
<Jagdwurst> 当年看吴文虎的书入门的飄过
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 啥？
<mao> imtxc: 啊，看见数据结构就头大，用伪码写着都费劲
<mao> imtxc: 不过好像数据结构挺重要的
<mao> imtxc: 这一年可以好好学学c，linux，和数据结构了
<wxp> 对了，我以前听过一句非常棒的话：如果有一天你学c语言感觉很难，那不是c语言难，而是程序设计之难。
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 当时学的时候都是看一些noi(p)的练习题，数据结构是后来自学補上的
<mao> wxp: 我勒个去，这话也太经典了吧
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 虽然大学里也必俢数据结构，但都免考掉了
<mao> Jagdwurst: 悲剧，我们数据结构基本上都没学
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 你强，我数学烂就是应为，懒得做题，现在悔了
<wxp> 有学过软件无线电的吼吼
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 啥是软件无线电?
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 我学的是硬件无线电
<wxp> ja
<jiero> Evanescence:  毛毛是什么？
<mao> Jagdwurst: 你是硬件无线电？咱们好像专业差不多啊
<Jagdwurst> jiero:  是一种虫
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 哦。
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 比较难讲，大概就是把复杂的硬件用一个通用的硬件做平台，用软件实现其多样功能
<jiero> Evanescence: 对哦。我5天没洗澡了。
<wxp> mao: 你是啥专业？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我同学，我带着他玩linux的，不过他很少玩，我退学了，想想可能是他，就问问
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有合适的阳光时间供洗澡用。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我7天
<mao> wxp: 通信工程
<jiero> Evanescence: 我喜欢阳光晒干~
<mao> wxp: 原来也是搞无线电的
<Freebuilder> Java 字体只能如此 export _JAVA_OPTIONS='-Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=lcd' ？
<Freebuilder> 动不动就托环境变量，太拖累了吧！
<Evanescence> jiero: 我大半冷水洗的，冻死我了
<wxp> mao: 有学过无线电？软件无线电？
<Evanescence> jiero: 难道是天体行为？
<jiero> Evanescence: 不简单啊。
<jiero> Evanescence: ？
<jiero> 天体是什么？
<Evanescence> jiero: 海滩边的天体展览
<Evanescence> jiero: 你在家里天体展览？
<mao> wxp: 没有，值学过微波天线，高频电子线路等这样的课
<Evanescence> jiero: 就是裸体啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。我不反对裸体哦。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不反对所有人都裸体
<wxp> 我需要，学习软件无线电
<lolicon> 啥
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也是，强烈建议海滩上美女天体展览
<lolicon> 果体？
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<wxp> 有人能推荐啥好书么？
<sikao_lfs1> ..................哪个洗澡不裸体？
<jiero> lolicon: 猫球。
<wxp> mao: 我完全没有无线电的基础
<lolicon> 。。。。
<Evanescence> wxp: 好书都是高级类型的，找找oreilly也找不多了，
<jiero> Evanescence: 有人去裸体海滩，结果看到的全部是男人~~~
<jiero> 哈哈和
<mao> wxp: 你怎么要学软件无线电了
<Jagdwurst> mao: 哦，我是微波和雷达技术
<jiero> lolicon:  是毛球？
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈。。。果断找猛男，帅哥，这样才会有美女去啊
<lolicon> jiero: ?
<mao> Jagdwurst: 哇，那你是研究生以上了？
<wxp> Evanescence: 关键是我完全没有无线电的基础哦，无线电。
<jiero> lolicon: 不是吗？
<Evanescence> wxp: 查，我还以为你说编程。
<jiero> lolicon: 你不是Bigsnake.net么？
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: DS 能免考？？ 。。
<lolicon> jiero: y
<Evanescence> lolicon: 萝莉，宝宝
<Jagdwurst> mao: 正在研究僧
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: soga
<wxp> Evanescence: 就是啊，要是单纯的编程那就好办些了
<maya> Evanescence: 乃好~
<Evanescence> maya: 啊，终于见到大哥哥了
<mao> Jagdwurst: 哦弥陀佛
<wxp> 僧字用的好
<Evanescence> wxp: 恩，请教请教MIT 邮件组
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 嗯，每个学校都有这些条款的，你认为符合了，就能申请
<maya> Evanescence: 伊凡塞斯 乃想干嘛= =
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: 当然是指国内
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 能不能免考马克思etc。。
<Evanescence> maya: 没，好像很少见你出来，就拉住你多聊几句
<maya> 恩
<maya> 刚放假的说
<wxp> Evanescence: 拉倒吧，现在我fm和am区别还不大懂那。
<Evanescence> lolicon: 马克思可简单了，写上“资本主义”的大字，全部通过！
<Jagdwurst> lolicon: lol 我在国内的时候不用考马克思  ^^
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 我什么都不知道啊。。
<Evanescence> wxp: 额，你几年纪啊？不懂分FM和AM？
<lolicon> Jagdwurst: 我现在才大四
<wxp> 对了，这么多无线电专业的，能给推荐本软件无线电基础的书吗。
<Evanescence> lolicon: 什么叫才大四？
<wxp> Evanescence: 不是你说的那样啦。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=347055
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Java 字体效果如何配置
<Evanescence> maya: 大哥哥，问你下，你有木有小说推荐
<lolicon> Evanescence: 字面义
<Evanescence> lolicon: 哦
<Evanescence> wxp: 我也学过点信号的，忘记了，但是当时记得挺简单的，我们还自己做了模块，一个收音机，自己焊的
<jiero> lolicon: 我知道你的时候你还没高考。~现在大学毕业了。我已经大学肄业多年了~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 死人妖，欺騙吾，，你原來是男的。。傷心。。看你發的那個女的那麼好看
<Evanescence> wxp: Y那叫一个简单，完全是学校骗钱的，
<lolicon> jiero: 你是想说岁月不饶人么。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊，和我一样啊，我也退学几个月了，同喜哦
<jiero> lolicon: 我想说，好久没见到你刷屏了。
<maya> Evanescence: 囧
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<Evanescence> maya: 呵呵
<maya> 他系故意的  乃看不出来么。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> maya: 不是偶故意的，是 CyrusYzGTt 太笨
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 可是你消失了 幾個星期了。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 赞同
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 俺是 純情
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺真的一直木有放假。。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，纯情的娃，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，你上 skype給我發你的 近照
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<wxp> Evanescence: 。。恩我高中那会也想搞个收音机来着:-)
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 一萬洛夫 滾
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 公开的
<Evanescence> maya: 难道是遇到电车鬼畜了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 什麼？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我以为你会私下的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 啥？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你太坏了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我是真性情
<Evanescence> wxp: 很简单的，没有原理也可以，看着图弄就行
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 找成功率高的方式啊。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 么么，可怜的孩子
<wxp> Evanescence: 当时全是模拟哦，:-)，没那么多零件:-)，现在有了，又没兴趣了:-)。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..
<lolicon> 手淫机啊。。。当时电工实习时搞过。。。贴片式。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 等以后吧
<Evanescence> wxp: 哦，人人都可以造原子弹，只要你看得懂图纸
<maya> 俺在重安装各种软件中
<wxp> Evanescence: 关键，现在的无线电是数字的了哦，麻烦啊。
<Evanescence> lolicon: 同样，实习
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦，，傷心 ，那我關閉 skype了，，
<maya> 哈哈
<Evanescence> wxp: 恩，的确是，我们落伍了
<maya> 我skype只剩一个好友 还是我不认识的
<maya> 好神奇= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ...
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 你说的数字主要是指　dsp 吗?
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 恩。不完全是。但是dsp非常重要
<Evanescence> maya: 果断把skype换成gtalk，加入gtalk大部队
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 近来是很火，mimo这些，但几年之内不知道能不能流行起来
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，我用戶名裏還有你
<wxp> Evanescence: 我也是前些天才知道有个叫软件无线电的东西，悲哀啊
<maya> Evanescence: 不用gtalk好久- -
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 真的。。。
<maya> 俺也觉得莫名其妙诶
<Evanescence> maya: 哎，我又落伍了，你们都跑的好快啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不過你，，離綫了，，
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 啊？我也不清楚啦，反正我知道现在的什么3g啊，使用的是基于软件无线电的
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 那只是信号处理部分吧
<Evanescence> wxp: 数字化应该挺早的事情了吧，很难着手机就集成了，mp3等等都有
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 蹭蹭 高峰
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 4G倒是很依赖软件实现
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 你没发现没有建3g基站么？可是3g手机还是可以用，而且是使用3g信号哦
<jiero> Evanescence: 学会编程吧。N900的gtalk因为协议更新不能语音视频了。
<wxp> Evanescence: 恩你说的很久。。。。大概就是十年左右吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不想学C，好麻烦，要写太长的代码
<Evanescence> jiero: 会来的吧，下载那个插件？google有推出视频插件啊
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 反正大概的意思就是无线电只是一个传输的载体而已，我是这样理解的，复杂的部分全部交由软件处理
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 基站很多，只不过都隐藏的很好。　我现在上网就用的是umts/edge 上网卡
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 确实
<Evanescence> wxp: 十年还不久啊。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不支持 N900的说，另外，webqq能不能在N900上启动那个呢。
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 但也不能说复杂部分，应该是需要运算的部分
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 可以用 w.qq.com 是 webqq.qq.com的 簡單版本
<Evanescence> wxp: webqq可以用，但是绝对不好，界面太小以至于，点击太麻烦。。。
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 对啊，他用的是2g的基站啊，那个就是一个宽频的发射机，然后加个频率
<wxp> Evanescence: 恩，我对qq。。。。没感觉
<Evanescence> wxp: 我要把全世界的网络都破坏掉，这样我就可以不用上网了，嘿嘿
<Evanescence> wxp: 我讨厌QQ。
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 仔细说说
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 支持你，，建議你 使用 伽瑪震盪 破壞
<tusooa> ls
<Evanescence> 鲨鱼幼儿将诞生于人造子宫 ，solida消息
<Evanescence> maya: 还在啊，不知道和你说什么捏，
<wxp> Evanescence: 这个简单，只要你能找到足够的linux漏洞，win的不行，
<maya> Evanescence: 囧
<maya> 先吃蟹  再不吃就凉了。。。
<Evanescence> wxp: 人家搞个局域网。。。我还是不行，我要穿越时空，把电脑发明者干掉
<Evanescence> maya: 我也要一个，要家糖的，糖蟹
<moriramar> Evanescence, 你直接自殺就行了。
<moriramar> Evanescence, 於是你的世界就沒了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,,我告訴你，應該把電子式的計算器的發明人幹掉才行。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 不行，那样违背我的意愿，我不想上网，就应该毁灭互联网
<wxp> Evanescence: 恐怕几千年后就又人把爱因斯坦干了。所以我们无法回到过去
<Evanescence> moriramar: 对哦，我的平行世界没了，可是还有其他的我的平行世界啊
<moriramar> Evanescence, 不違背呀。你反感這個世界的部分，所以你就把你的世界毁滅了。
<maya> Evanescence:囧
<Evanescence> wxp: 好想法
<moriramar> Evanescence, 其它的你的平行世界都沒有互聯網。，
<Evanescence> moriramar: 违背，如果我毁灭我的世界，那么起因就是我讨厌我的世界，而不是互联网。矛盾
<moriramar> Evanescence, 有互聯網的都在今天被我勸自殺了。
<wxp> Evanescence: 我们是不是得了啥电脑综合症了。。。。。。
<wxp> Evanescence: 开始喜欢幻想了
<moriramar> Evanescence, 互聯網就是這個世界。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 额。。。。这概率太不寻常
<Evanescence> wxp: 也许是，就想人以前不吃饭的，现在必须吃饭
<Evanescence> moriramar: 嗯，有点像黑客帝国
<wxp> Evanescence: 你猛
<Evanescence> wxp: 呵呵
<Evanescence> 开我玩笑的，无聊说说这个，主要是刚洗完澡，脑袋神经紧张
<Evanescence> jiero: 等我搞定那个freeup rootfs的脚本，你要不要，要我就给你发过去
<jiero> 要。我要看看你干了什么。。。谢啦。。。不过现在我要睡了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看了個在 嵌入設備編譯 lfs的腳本。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • U盘安装到最后崩溃了 求教程或者解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347057 ubuntu11 U盘安装到最后崩溃了 求教程或者解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingjing314 — 2011-09-30 20:46 
<Evanescence> jiero: 安
<Evanescence> maya: 在你走之前，先跟你说声： 安
<maya> 木走呢
<Evanescence> maya: 所以才先说啊，我要忙着写脚本呢，等会儿你走了我不知道啊
<Evanescence> maya: 是不是
<maya> 恩恩
<Evanescence> maya: 别忘了洗脚后在上床。（飘走）
<Freebuilder> Java 字体配置文档在哪？ java 的 man fonts.conf 在哪
<wxp> 我恨flash
<maya> ...
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 刚才整理东西去了,后天搬家
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 过两年 mimo  标准应用了以后，基本上全靠硬件就不现实了
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 恩，了解
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 那样的多路同时传送，软件是必需的，白我觉得主要也只是个强大一点的  dsp
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 或者做成 beamforming,　阵列之类的
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 肯定是趋势
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 我现在比较关心这个dsp到底最关键的是什么
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 就拿 mimo 来说，他要把多组信号分开
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 你说，我听
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 现在的几个信道模型好像并不是所有情况都怎用
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 是分频技术么？
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 不是
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 同频的
<wxp> 我搞的了一张正版winxp的光盘:-)
<Jagdwurst> wxp:  如果 ofdm　也算是分频的话，那么将来主要都是 ofdm 了
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 唉，，，，我外全是行外
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 我也只知道我熟悉的那
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 对了，你对软件无线电一点也不了解么？
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 没听说过，或许听说过，但不知道中文这样翻译
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 这些越来越复杂，很少有人能各项都学通的，虽然基本原理大多都知道
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:16:58)
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 大多数公司也只能经营其中的某些技术
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 是啊术有专攻，软件就把我搞的头疼了，又加个无线电
<mao> 今天比较热闹啊，问一个以前问过的问题吧
<mao> 有谁用vim做ide吗
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: hi
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: hi
<cohan_> 第一次进这里
<Jagdwurst> mao: 只用vim和visual studio写过程序，但不知道算不算ide
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 编写socket程序，用什么语言好？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala : C或者C++
<Jagdwurst> socket 直接找个包装好的库算了
<mao> Jakalala: 嘿嘿，当然了。你知道vim的代码折叠吗，有没有办法用鼠标控制代码折叠
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 如果是在windows下呢？
<Jagdwurst> mao: …折叠必用的，但从来不用鼠标
<Jakalala> mao: ...
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: the same 
<Jagdwurst> mao: 用 vim 就是为了避免用鼠标，特别是用 laptop 的时候
<mao> Jakalala: 嗯？
<Jagdwurst> mao: 触摸板用起来巨麻烦
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: c能在win下写socket？
<Jagdwurst> mao: 或许鼠标右键点击折叠处会弹出什么菜单
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 显然能。。。。
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: ....
<mao> Jagdwurst: 可是代码折叠要按esc，再按好几个键，
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 你公開背叛我，，
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 用哪个库？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 要面向底层，你最好用C....
<mao> Jagdwurst: 我试试
<Jagdwurst> mao: 不用啊，　不就   za 之类的吗
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 有专门的socket库
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 此话怎讲呢
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你要查一下
<Jagdwurst> mao: 比emacs又小拇指，又无名指的方便很多了，己经
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不好意思，，我是 tab出錯 應該是對 maya 說的
<mao> Jagdwurst: 嘿嘿，那倒是
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我查的结果是winsocket和bsd的socket不一样，而且tc2.0好像没提供socket的库
<Jagdwurst> mao:忘了说了，我是 qwertz　键盘，　所以　za 比较好按
<Jagdwurst> mao:  qwerty 键盘确实按起 za 来不舒服
<AsuraLe> 你也可以自己写一个socket库～～～～
<AsuraLe> 直接调SDK，自己写协议。。。。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 你写过？
<mao> Jakalala: ^O^
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 偶是大一新生
<AsuraLe> Jakalala:no , i only use socket to write a lan-base small im tool 
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 没那能力
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺木有哇~
<AsuraLe> i used bcb to finish it
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你跟 Evanescence 調情，，
<maya> 木有
<tenzu> roylez_: 还没回家？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我只想在win下写一个邮件客户端
<roylez_> tenzu: 没
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 突然跳出来，说，大胆毛贼，留下买路钱
<tenzu> roylez_: 哪天？
<AsuraLe> why?
<MeaCulpa_> .
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 滾，你這個姦夫。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 明天
<roylez_> tenzu: 咋了猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 没啥，我还以为你已经回家了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，你選擇了 Evanescence 我退出，，雖然我也想用武力留下你
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我是一个男人，一个男人是不会喜欢一个女人的，全世界都知道
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 没假的苦逼你伤不起啊。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 为坡国健康工作40年，加油
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,,你那是 喜歡，，我是愛 女人。是初戀，，，
<maya> 哇、、、
<tenzu> roylez_: humble bundle现在更改出价策略了，必须高于均价
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 哎。。。我可没做什么。。。说不清楚，还是不说的好。。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我看了一下SMTP和POP协议，我试着写一个自己的邮件客户端
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 但我发现在win下写socket貌似有点难度
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 小子，喜欢就追嘛，我都七老八十的人了，还会干这种事么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,,傷心，， maya 選擇了你，，你一定要專情  maya 不然我會 殺你比的
<tenzu> roylez_: 下次一定得几个人合买。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 楊振寧也可以的，，還有 
<AsuraLe> smtp和pop是一个用层的协议，socket是基于网络层的协议
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你发骚呢你。。。脑子烧坏了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<AsuraLe> socket是基于tcp和udp的
 * Jakalala 递给CyrusYzGTt一张纸巾
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 杨真宁是谁？我不认识啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 好吧，， 看到 maya 跟你 調情，，是 燒了
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ，， 不知道，，
<AsuraLe> win下应该直接有smtp和pop的库
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 俺很专情的= =
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我差，糊里糊涂就让你给说成调情了，。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那你選擇專情於何人？
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 看见没，人家说你专情呢，不干我事啊，天作证
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你跟 maya 說 暖牀
<maya> 没看见俺一回家第一个就跟乃打招呼么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看到。。 不過，， 
<Evanescence> maya: 给他一个宝宝抱抱，他就消停 了
<maya> 不过神马
 * Jakalala 递给CyrusYzGTt一把枪
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 那是win的api?
<Evanescence> Jakalala: 把你给放在洁白的手术床上肢解了。。。
<AsuraLe> jakalala:可以这么说吧 ～～～～
<MeaCulpa_> Jakalala: win下写socket很难么？winsock很自然阿
<MeaCulpa_> Jakalala: 不过不知道glib里有没有包而已
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ Evanescence	maya: 别忘了洗脚后在上床。（飘走）
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 给我看看你长啥样，咋这么爱吃醋？？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 這就是證據
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我差，这也算？
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 这和我无关啊。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，客观性无关，这是我说的
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..
<maya> 举例说  我和你逛街  一群女的看见你好帅 于是就在我身边说  你好帅 我是不是要生你气呢
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我以后小心说话就是了。。。。我 自己蛋疼啊
<maya> Evanescence: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，給你一個考察期
<maya> 饿！
 * Jakalala 用AK47突突了CyrusYzGTt Evanescence maya
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: is there? What's wrong with you ?
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: irssi是用c写的，那为什么不能在win上跑？
<maya> 能吧
<AsuraLe> linux和win的基本库不一样
<maya> 曾经win伤用过irssi的飘过= =
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ..要記住自己說的話
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 怪，我眼裏只有汝。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖，我眼裏只有汝。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我一定说话小心，大不了把你们两个加入黑名单，所有话都忽略。。。。惹麻烦总归不好
<AsuraLe> Jakalala:我在研究alsa怎么直接line录音
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我懂的。。。
<AsuraLe> 懒得找irc的窗口，我直接在notify里回复的，没有补全，偷懒就不想换输入法了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我迷糊了，c到底调的是自己的库还是系统的库？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala:涉及到系统的api调用的就要调用系统的库～
<sikao_lfs1> 话说笑傲江湖里。田伯光同志秘术找关女人的地方。。。。。。。没法子，女孩子还是和男孩子不同的。有经验的男士眼光很厉害的。尤其是反复多次表现出特征的。
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 因为几个函数不一样,虽然功能都差不多
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 连用　linux 老的　socket api　写出来的程序都不能在  unix　上跑，更不用说新的　api 了
<AsuraLe> Jakalala:你可以试着在win下面编译一下，如果我没记错的话，irssi用了一些gcc的库
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ linux有個 libbsd的包可以調用的
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 写的时候没考虑到这么多，还以为只用老的标准写出来应该能和 unix　兼容。结果在 hpux 上编译时杯具了。自此以后就没再直接用系统的　socket 了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 突然觉得还是脚本语言编写socket或许简单点
<Endwens> can not open framebuffer device,网上说要把vga参数加入menu.lst 里，可是11.04已经没有menu.lst了，怎么办？我应该怎么用fbterm?
<Endwens> 求解答
<Jakalala> Jagdwurst: hp-ux? 有钱人
<AsuraLe> jakalala：。。。。。。你是打算直接用底层协议么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 用 libbsd調用unix的，，就不太擔心，，
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 你在做lfs?
<Endwens> lfs???
<AsuraLe> 你如果只是写邮件客户端，不需要直接引用socket的
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa_: 你在win下写socket用c?
<AsuraLe> 你要引用socket，肯定是动用c或者是c++才是最好的
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 看来不是。我以为你是用make localmodconfig 闹的 
<Endwens> 我没有在做lfs啦   我只是想在tty显示中文
<Jagdwurst> 重要的不是引用　socket, 是怎样并发
<Endwens> 之前用zhcon花屏了
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 反正出不了多少错误 ，   你试试 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 先备份。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 不直接引用socket，怎么写客户端？
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 用现成库
<AsuraLe> smtp 和pop都是应用层的协议，找相应的库函数
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: perl的 Net::SMTP
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 比如
<AsuraLe> 直接调用相应的库函数和win的api
<Endwens> sikao_lfs， 在grub.cfg 哪里加？？我小白
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 而且目前的 pop 和 smtp 都是加密的，非得用现成的库不可
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGx-3t8CJ-k 這算是 geek
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - VCR Hack!
<AsuraLe> 如果你打算写im或者文件传输，那就要直接通过tcp或者udp来传输，那就要动用socket或者更加底层的调用
<yunfan> 明天打算去买个屏幕 额
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 你静心看看grub.cfg文件内容，对比网上menu.lst里面加入的内容，改一改。。。。。其实差不多的吧，记住先备份啊。
<Jakalala> Jagdwurst: 加密？base64? Ssl?
<Endwens> 哦，好的 Thanks for your advice
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala:   ssl 吧，　base64那不叫加密
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 有最新的種子麼
<Endwens> sikao_lfs1,  :)
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ wzssyqa 在09年給我幾個 種子看的，，
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼叔
<maya> ？？
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 再嚷我ban了你
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: menu.lst里是kernel 句后面加     grub.cfg里面自然就是某项 linux	/boot/vmlinux  这句后面加吧？你多测试一下。整个句子包含在什么里面。。。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜纸
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 有点迷糊了，如果c在win下有自己的socket库而不用调用win的api就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ..你竟然不承認。。
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: iso/ansi c 里没有socket 库
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: win 下最方便的 socket 是自帯的 api
<Jakalala> Jagdwurst: 貌似只有gmail会强迫用ssl
<Jagdwurst> Jakalala: 这样吗? 我不知道，至少我每个都用上了  ssl
<Jagdwurst> wiii
<AsuraLe> jakalala:api是api，socket是socket
<wzssyqa> nngqqd
 * wzssyqa 我是那种有种子肯共享的人嘛
<tenzu> 这货。。。
<Endwens> sikao_lfs1,了解，只是看了一下cfg 里DON‘T EDIT THIS FILE 被吓到了
 * wzssyqa 当然要留着自己看
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 多备份嘛，linux就是享受动手折腾的乐趣。怕啥
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦，
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 好像有次某小白  ，居然把/usr目录给改成/usr1  然后跑论坛上一嚷嚷，大伙都膜拜大神级小白。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> 没种
<sikao_lfs1> Endwens: 当时好像是mv 过去的。结果mv不回来。
<maya> Jakalala: 乃高考多少份
<Endwens> sikao_lfs1:呵呵，也对，当初装ubuntu就是为了学系统的，不折腾估计学不了什么东西
<AsuraLe> 你可以用socket写一个win下的irssi，或者说利用win的socket把irssi移植过去
<AsuraLe> 不过我想win的人不会对那种方式感兴趣
<Jakalala> maya: 你老公都被kicked了
<Jakalala> maya: 赶快找他呀
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 很多东西我还不了解，我还是应该继续学习，而不是现在去写什么，
<maya> Jakalala: 囧
<AsuraLe> 你先选择C或者c++学习
<wxp> 哈哈哈哈找到原因了
<AsuraLe> 因为现有的所有语言基本都是基于这两个语言衍生出来的
<wxp> 我安了个叫gnaflash的东西
<wxp> 所以无法使用默认的flashplay
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 我看过一点c，觉得高级语言就是调库函数
<AsuraLe> C不是的
<AsuraLe> C和C++都算不是的
<AsuraLe> 但是到c#，java几乎几乎就是这样了
<AsuraLe> c和c++的指针，你学会很爽的，用起来～～
<AsuraLe> 建立各种数据结构
<AsuraLe> 另外不要买国内编写的教材
<wxp> firefox一放flash我的本子就能煎鸡蛋
<FrankLv> ServerB的 /apps/server下的文件权限出问题了， ServerA上有权限OK的目录/BACKUP/apps/server，我想用rsync来修复 不知道怎么写呢？  有点急 Please help
<moriramar> wzssyqa, 你之前被人用剪切拷過的？
<moriramar> 話說我未成年的時候不懂，結果把人家毛片格了。人家只說了個“啊，那全沒了”之後就直說“沒事沒事”，我現在才明白。
<zkwlx> moriramar, 明白什么了
<moriramar> zkwlx, ……明白他說沒了是毛片。
<zkwlx> moriramar, 我以为他说没事是因为种子还在。。。。
<moriramar> zkwlx, 應該是那些他不想再看了吧。我覺得沒有幾個拿一部毛片看到會背吧？
<zkwlx> 今给自己放个假，玩玩游戏看看电影
<roylez_> cfy: http://image.zcool.com.cn/img2/47/63/m_1317285472566.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦 电视里又在放傻b电视 东爱了
 * MeaCulpa_ 楼上人家周末早上7点弹钢琴...受不了
<DawnFantasy> moriramar, 造孽啊。哈哈
<moriramar> DawnFantasy, 我有什麼辦法……
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 是你自己手贱要开电视机 我这里电视机都是对着墙的 前几天才拿出来做电脑屏幕用
<moriramar> DawnFantasy, 人家也不好說，我也不知道問。
<DawnFantasy> lol。。
<DawnFantasy> 肯定藏到那些系统目录里边了
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: ...
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: lp看得
<moriramar> DawnFantasy, 也可能是隱藏了之後備份就忘了……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 好久不見。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 那谁叫你取了个老婆爱看这傻逼电影
<MeaCulpa_> 楼上的弹了一年多，还是只会1 2 3 4 5, 应该是大人在弹
<yunfan> MaskRay: 去哪里了？
<pocoyo> cfy: tls-program 这个变量在windows 下怎么设置？ 安装了gnutls 安装到D:/Program Files/ 里面了怎么设置不好了
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: ...不傻的女人，我不才，骗不来
<moriramar> D:/Pr.....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈
<MaskRay> www-client/firefox-bin 都 6.0 了
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哥哥，7.0都出了……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 當然還沒進Portage
<imtxc> 有人用gnome3.2了没。。
<MaskRay> yunfan: 大学里网络条件很糟糕
<Jakalala> yunfan: hi jfy1987
<moriramar> imtxc, 真蛋疼，不要去追風。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ^
<MeaCulpa_> 明明是自己在弹，还推说小孩子不懂事...
<yunfan> MaskRay: 瞎扯吧 清华不是网络很好么
<MaskRay> 1.5个月没用电脑就 Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key 了
<imtxc> moriramar: 我就问问。这个debian 默认的 用着挺好的。
<moriramar> imtxc, ……
<MaskRay> yunfan: 国外ip白名单访问制度
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你還做SPOJ嗎？我有問題要問。
<pocoyo> !bot | MaskRay 
<lubotu2> MaskRay: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yunfan> MaskRay: 呵呵 不是有ipv6么
<moriramar> MaskRay, 算了，你不做SPOJ前面的題也不會難着你……
<MaskRay> yunfan: 没弄过，平时要上网得去很远的地方
<lvlingli> 求救
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 数据结构难不？
<lvlingli> 因为调成硬盘分区格式，在win下删掉了linux分区，重启后grub rescue，
<lvlingli> 设置从光盘启动，仍然grub rescue
<AsuraLe> 说简单也简单，说难也难
<lvlingli> 肿么办
<lvlingli> 现在是没法从光盘启动 修复mbr也不能修复
<MaskRay> moriramar: 什么题？
<MaskRay> latex 把一段公式导出成图片怎么做
<moriramar> MaskRay, SPOJ02 PRIME1……
<MeaCulpa_> 东瀛四角恋
<lvlingli> 救救我吧
 * MeaCulpa_ 明早楼上一弹琴，我就放A片
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 联想的电脑？
<moriramar> lvlingli, 你把分區刪了的話，用Win的盤去fixmbr可以以後只用win；或者直接重裝吧……
<lvlingli> 不是联想
<alick> MaskRay: latex 2 png
<lvlingli> moriramar 关键是不能重装啊
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: en，其实我喜欢asm.我能清楚地掌控程式的运行，虽然我的asm很差
<lvlingli> 不能从光盘启动 要是可以重装问题就解决了啊
<moriramar> lvlingli, 你非要用光盤嗎？網上都是移動硬碟/随便碟的.
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 主板设置成光盘启动？不能嘛？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 。。。。你喜欢面向过程？
<lvlingli> 是设置从光驱启动了
<lvlingli> 所以很奇怪
<lvlingli> 主板很老 不能从usb启动
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 设置了光驱启动后，使用linux按照盘能否进入安装模式？
<lvlingli> 不能
<lvlingli> boot from cd 等一会儿 又grub rescue了
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 设置了光驱启动后，使用linux安装盘能否进入安装模式， 不能？   上面有什么提示没？
<lvlingli> 显示grub rescue no such partition 后面一个uuid
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: boot from cd ?你安装盘有质量缺吗？
<lvlingli> 现在是完全木有办法了
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 其实根据我知道的。部分联想电脑启动后，是先进入硬盘，然后读取隐藏分区的内容，再按照bios设置，从光驱启动开始。
<Ucarenya> 东爱台词太傻了
<lvlingli> 我的电脑是组装的 没有隐藏分区
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 实在不行，可以先在主板上禁止硬盘，然后用光驱启动
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: en，有时候原始的东西更好用，
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk/new-archlinuxcn/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 新的Archlinux中文论坛
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 主板设置里禁止硬盘，然后linux光驱启动盘启动，然后再安装。
<lvlingli> 启动顺序仅设置了光盘 其余都是disable 仍然无效
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 反正主板检测硬盘信息也没用。等操作系统开始后，他也要检测硬盘。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 如果在计算机上应用剃刀原理，那得剃掉多少东西呀！
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 操作系统也要检测硬盘的。
<lvlingli> 问题是不能从光盘启动啊 试了所有办法
<AsuraLe> 。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 我告诉你了方法啊，
<AsuraLe> 那绝大多数人都没法用了
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 主板设置里禁止硬盘，然后linux光驱启动盘启动，然后再安装。
<lvlingli> 已经禁止了硬盘
<lvlingli> 不能启动
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 奥卡姆的剃刀原理，好像是叫这个名字，难道我记错了？
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 用windows pe 安装盘能启动嘛？ 能进入pe操作系统嘛？
<lvlingli> 说了不能从光盘启动啊 怎么启动windows pe
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 电脑公司出品的？
<MaskRay2> 无线网卡也垃圾 brcmsmac
<lvlingli> 任何光盘都不能启动
<AsuraLe> 你要知道剃刀原理是怎么剃的，把无关的东西都忽略，以考虑关键性的问题，从而来提高效率
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 那我不清楚了。反正我遇到一次联想电脑安装linux无法启动的情况。主要是联想他们的系统先进硬盘，然后再按照bios启动顺序启动。后来我禁止主板自检硬盘就能安装了。
<lvlingli> 哦 不管怎么样 非常感谢
<Drocula> 大哥们好
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 现在唯一能想到的方法是。你这个硬盘挂从盘，然后用另外一个硬盘带进系统，想办法纠正mbr
<sikao_lfs1> lvlingli: 你这个硬盘当从盘
<tusooa> [master e9a51cb] installer构想。。。
<lvlingli> 实在不行只能把硬盘挂别人电脑重写mbr了
<tusooa> lvlingli: 估计你那光驱挂了
<lvlingli> 不 我估计是mbr被破坏的问题
<tusooa> lvlingli: 问billbear,之类
<tusooa> 有个dd命令，忘了
<tusooa> 或者去chainloader
<sikao_lfs1> 刚谁设置把CyrusYzGTt加入黑名单了吧？解封吧，否则时间长了就忘记了。
<lvlingli> 唉
<lvlingli> 熊大 小苹果都不在啊
<moriramar> wzssyqa, sikao_lfs找你。
<MaskRay> lvlingli: 我的盘是不是也得重写 mbr 了
<wzssyqa> sikao_lfs1 好的，谢谢提醒
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你為什麼要重寫？
<Jakalalaa> AsuraLe: 又掉线了。。。
<tusooa> http://twitdao.appspot.com/a/statuses/119013628354625536 那不符合啥规定。这几天，重整践兔，没看到。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Google Accounts
<MaskRay> moriramar: Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key 了
<tusooa> 不能是英语单词？？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你這麼悲劇了……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不過也可能是你插入了一些不能引導的碟。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 去liveusb?
<tusooa> moriramar: 那大约会跳过的。
<moriramar> tusooa, 有的不會跳。
<MaskRay> 万念俱灰，没 ssh，没网速，笔记本无线驱动brcmsmac垃圾，台式挂了
<AsuraLe> 你每天晚上都会无限掉线
<tusooa> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<tusooa> aborting...
<tusooa> 咋回事。。。
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 还可以散步。。。。。。
<Jakalalaa> AsuraLe: 恩
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 我当初无网不欢的日子里，突然有天停电。。。。。只好去散步，最后发现散步也非常有趣。。。。。
<Jakalalaa> !time
 * oink_YJDTk 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 9 月 30 日 星期五 22:50:31
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tusooa> [uninstall     ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0 
<moriramar> 現在blueghost用什麼帳號名的？
<tusooa> oink_YJDTk: 你再报时，小心被ban
 * FrankLv 长舒一口气，issue fixed
<Jakalalaa> alvin_rxg: cyrus被ban了
<sikao_lfs1> FrankLv: 祝贺你又解决了一个问题。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Jakalalaa: whatz that?
<tusooa> uninstall
<tusooa> 卸掉 #这Stardict，用词太口语化了
<lvlingli> 请问怎么在grub rescue里面打那种带换行的命令
<Jakalalaa> alvin_rxg: 跟别人要种子，被那人先kick再ban
<tusooa> lvlingli: 最后加\ ???
<alvin_rxg> Jakalalaa: 不懂
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 小区里一片死寂
<lvlingli> 我试试
<Jakalalaa> alvin_rxg: 那算了吧，没事了
<Jakalalaa> AsuraLe: 对于这神奇的网速，我无语了………… 我还是去睡觉吧，bye
<zoombut> hello everone 
<Hoxily_> zoombut: hello
<MaskRay> moriramar: 1.5个月来这台机都没动过
<tusooa> 用perl的notify都可以。notify-send就不行。啥原因
<MaskRay> moriramar: latex2rtf 里有 latex2png?
<tusooa> 算，去改el
<zoombut> .. 我以为都是用 英语。。
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 天气原因还是什么原因？我家周围很多地方都有人群扎堆啊？实在不行还有麻将点嘛。。。。。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我暈，我沒安裝LaTex2RTF
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 难道是传说中严管的富人区？
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, Cryus 找 wzssyqa 要毛片種子，結果在警告後繼續提，被ban+kick
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: o 
<alvin_rxg> 哦
 * tusooa .
<pocoyo`> MaskRay: ....
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 穷人区……50平米
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 难兄难弟啊，我80多点平方米。反正凑合到房地产崩溃是足够了。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那blog,咋有啥reactions的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 求reverse(hss)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那onlybird的，都流量满了。估计明天才又
<tusooa> 有
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其他的，不知道
<tusooa> mayli: 
<tusooa> MaskRay: 
<psychologe> 国庆节，这是怎么了，搜“在线代理“ 被中止连接。
<tusooa> psychologe: 很正常
<psychologe> 有人手头有能用的在线代理么？
<tusooa> psychologe: onlybird ssh.明天就可以用了。
<psychologe> 用web proxy 搜出来的没一个能用
<tusooa> psychologe: 去搜 免费ssh
<psychologe> tusooa, 好，谢了
<tenzu> -_-??
<tusooa> psychologe: 看到啥，说声
<psychologe> onlybird访问不了，
<tenzu> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 累死了
<psychologe> 搜"免费ssh"前一页的连接没一个能打开的。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<sikao_lfs1> psychologe: 看私聊.
<roylez_> 节日快乐 tenzu 
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席回家好好爽吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 明天，明天我就归位了
<tenzu> roylez_: 哦米豆腐,今晚记得给一切电子设备充电
<roylez_> tenzu: +1
<tenzu> roylez_: kindle能坚持多久?
<roylez_> tenzu: 一个月
<tenzu> roylez_: 好想入手一个
<roylez_> tenzu: 99刀了，多好
<tenzu> roylez_: 最新出了个啥?
<roylez_> tenzu: kindle touch
<tenzu> roylez_: 值得买么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 看书的话就值
<tenzu> roylez_: 我考虑考虑
<alvin_rxg> 谁给买个 79$ 的
<zhangkaixuan> 话说libqq-pidgin好久不更新了
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: haha
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: 你接收它吧
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 别在那里扯汉字啊
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 那帮人会晕了的
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: ......
<zhiwei> 没事的
<zhiwei> 想请教一下关于gpg的问题
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 什么问题？
<zhiwei> 目前用公钥加密一个串很容易
<zhiwei> 但是怎么用私钥加密呢？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 那叫签名。。。
<zhiwei> 哦
<zhiwei> 不知道怎么用
<zhiwei> 一直没搞明白
<moriramar> zhiwei, 公鑰加密？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 那不就行了
<zhiwei> 怎么不行了？
<moriramar> 哦，我錯了。
<zhiwei> moriramar: 你什么意思啊？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 你先看看原理吧
<zhiwei> ls
<zhiwei> 我已经看了一阵子了
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 公钥加密的可以用私钥解密
<wzssyqa> 反之也是
<zhiwei> 这个我知道
<zhiwei> gpg -e file
<zhiwei> gpg -s file
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 对啊，用别人的公钥加密东西，就是加密
<zhiwei> 分别是公钥加密和私钥加密（签名）
<wzssyqa> 用自己的私钥加密，就是签名
<kk> zhiwei:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 你被+q了
<moriramar> zhiwei, 我沒什麼意思，只是我記錯了。
<moriramar> wzssyqa, 還能私鑰加密公鑰解密？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 什么意思？
<wzssyqa> moriramar: 对啊，签名就是那么回事
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 数字签名？
<moriramar> wzssyqa, 哦，對，簽署是反着的。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 嗯，PGP那套。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 公钥加密的只有私钥才能解，反过来也是
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 比如，你想加密一个东西放在网上，防止别人得到内容，就用自己的公钥加密
<zhiwei> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! 这个警告怎样去掉？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 私钥加密的也只能用公钥解密
<zhiwei> 自己用自己的公钥加密内容没必要。
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 不要解，
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 有必要，关于自己隐私的东西，
<zhiwei> 我是想着自己加密一串字符，让别人用我的公钥来解密。
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 这个意思就是对方没有在你的信任名单里。。。
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 那就签名
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 是。
<zhiwei> 这个对方就是我自己啊
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 除非真的看过身份证等等，不要添加信任
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 用你的私钥加密就行了，然后把你的公钥给对方
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 我太困了，都要想想才想起來。
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 那你得有两台电脑
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 那快去睡觉
<zhiwei> AsuraLe: 这点我了解了。还有个问题，我的pub和sub相同。
<zhiwei> 崦我看的别人的只有pub而没有sub。
<zhiwei> gpg --list-sigs
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 你看你自己的是这样的....
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 通过私钥是可以算出一个公钥来的。
<zhiwei> 你看我的公钥不是这样吗？
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 这个公钥是无法逆推出私钥的，所以你看你自己的其实只有私钥：），但是通过私钥可以推出公钥来解密——所以你有私钥是可以解密私钥加密的东西的
<zhiwei> 你邮箱是多少？我把我公钥发给你，你 gpg --list-sigs 让我看看输出什么结果。
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 你确定能吗？
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 如果你把你的公钥给我，我导入后只有一个公钥
<zhiwei> AsuraLe: 我明白了，pub代表公钥，sub代表私钥？
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 是的～～～
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 不是这样的
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: 那应该怎么理解啊？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei:  AsuraLe 还有子钥的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 不懂别乱说
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: pgp我在09年的时候和同学做过测试～～～～，只有私钥的情况下pgp可以再生成公钥出来～
<zhiwei> 导入私钥时其实也就等导入了公钥，这点我可以确定。
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 你怎么确定的你已经把公钥删除干净了？
<zhiwei> sub是subkey的意思
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: key可以有子钥，可以再包含n个公钥和m个私钥
<zhiwei> 我记得当时我没有创建子钥啊，为何会有子钥呢？
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 好吧......如果私钥文件里包含公钥，那就是我的实验没做完整了～
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: gpg 默认会生成一对私钥
<zhiwei> 还有个问题， sendkey到keyserver的意思是不是就是把自己的public key上传到keyserver，然后别人就能用邮箱找到这个public key了？
<zhiwei> 还是有其他用途？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 就是这个意思，
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 就是公布你的公钥
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 别人也可以用 recv-key 下载你的公钥
<zhiwei> 你邮箱是多少？我下载你的公钥看看
<zhiwei> 你的key是多少？
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 7B88D7E5
<zhiwei> 你用私钥签名一个字符串，然后让我用你的公钥解密一下
<zhiwei> 我想试试
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian/pool/main/i/ibus-googlepinyin/ibus-googlepinyin_0.1.1-1.dsc
<zhiwei> 我连不上keyserver，无法获取你的key
<zhiwei> 但是浏览器中能打开keyserver的地址
<wzssyqa> gpg --recv-key 7B88D7E5 啊
<zhiwei> 超时。。。
<zhiwei> http://keys.gnupg.net/  从这里查的话也很慢
<zhiwei> 这是我的：http://keys.gnupg.net/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xE068FB8960F06EDA
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 你换个服务器，比如用mit的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 根据RSA的密钥算法，私钥是可以很容易的推算出公钥的，但是几乎无法逆推
<zhiwei> 你的key太长了
<zhiwei> http://keys.gnupg.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x14135D277B88D7E5
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 哦，这个我不懂
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 我记得我们以前做算法分析的时候也是得到了这个结果的，差点被你忽悠了
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 嗯，4096的啊
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 我只是问你确定嘛
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 因为我不懂
<zhiwei> 但是我导入后，列出了5个uid。
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 我本来是确定的，被你问的差点不确定了～～～～
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 果然晚上不适合考虑问题～～
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 嗯，对
<zhiwei> 但是decode时出错了
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 你有5个子钥？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 不是子钥，是uid，就是标识的名字，邮箱什么的
<zhiwei> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 哦～～认证名～
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 好吧，我搞错了，这个是aron 帮我上传的
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian/pool/main/n/ns3/ns3_3.12.1+dfsg1-4.dsc
<zhiwei> 我们公司通道机也是用的gpg
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 通道机？ gpg？ 
<zhiwei> 是的
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 通道机是什么玩意？
<zhiwei> 公司内部都有几台通道机的，可以登录授权的服务器。
<zhiwei> 公司有很多员工，很多机器。
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: gpg是第三方认证机构......
<zhiwei> 员工需要先登录通道机，然后从通道机上登录服务器。
<zhiwei> 安全
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: ssh吧？
<zhiwei> 是的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: gpg是一个软件
<zhiwei> 自己写的ssh
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 包括gpg 和pgp两个部分， 其中pgp是个人的免费的，gpg是商业的，是收费的
<zhiwei> 与传统的还不一样
<wzssyqa> zhiwei: 自己写ssh？什么机构？那么牛逼，国家安全局？
<zhiwei> 看来公司的应该是pgp了，因为我没法在我机器上用gpg导入
<zhiwei> wzssyqa: 定制的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 一般下载的gpg是这个机构的一个部分。——但是我忘记了gpg和pgp哪个是面向个人的了
<zhiwei> 很多公司都是这样
<zhiwei> gpg面向个人
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: pgp既是一个机构也是一个软件
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: gpg是开源版的pgp
<zhiwei> 算是吧
<zhiwei> 网站上是这么写的
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 一般来说，公司不会用pgp或者gpg，因为那样还要跑到pgp去认证，还不如直接写个rsa
<zhiwei> 我现在连不上公司VPN，打不开邮箱
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: gpg和pgp的认证服务器都是pgp，软件也都是pgp开发的。
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 我就是密码学分析课做实验的时候用的，当时专门去了解了～～～因为本来想下pgp的～
<zhiwei> 问个问题，怎样禁用笔记本自带的触摸板？我经常碰到触摸板。
<zhiwei> 老出问题
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 有功能键的
<zhiwei> 不知道怎么用
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 这问题你得问你的说明书，或者看你的笔记本上F1～F12哪个键上的图标像触摸板
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 不只pgp有公钥服务器啊，很多机构都有，
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 和你开网卡方法一样的。
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: debian/ubuntu都有自己的公钥服务器
<zhiwei> F5是触摸板，但我不知道怎么关闭。
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 是有，这个涉及到一个非常纠结的问题.....
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: fn+F5
<zhiwei> AsuraLe: 不行的
<zhiwei> 我试了
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 简单来说，debian 可以对其自己下面的用户进行认证，但是如果另外一个人需要debian的用户认证，他甚至可以怀疑debian的可信度，这就要再找到一个更可信的机构来认证debian的可信度。
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 你装了功能驱动没有？
<zhiwei> 不知道
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 简单来说，这一块涉及信任度，其实是属于社会学的一个问题～～而不是技术上的东西
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 你FN点其他的有用没？我估计也没用
<AsuraLe> zhiwei: 笔记本要装功能键驱动才能激活fn的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: debian并没有为别人提供认证啊
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: deibna只是在开发者之间来做信任
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 你不知道 web trust ？
<mayli> AsuraLe: 貌似不装也可以吧&
<zhiwei> AsuraLe: ubuntu的驱动去哪安装啊？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: web of trust
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 道理也是一样的，这样来说吧～～～～一个开发者A的公钥是处于debian的公钥服务器下的，而另一个开发者B的密钥是在另一个公钥服务器下的，假设是微软的吧 。
<wzssyqa> as
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 现在A要认证B，但是debian的公钥服务器和微软的公钥服务器都不知道对方，这就需要找一个第三方来为这两个服务器做认证
 * mayli sellp
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 建议你先去wikipeida上看看 web of trust 再回来和我讨论这个问题
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 这个是签名体制决定的～
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 服务器只是个放公钥的地方，
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 只是放公钥的地方，谁决定这个公钥是有效的？真实的？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 用户直接的信任关系
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: gpg机构是负责做认证的，以证明这个密钥是有效的，不是简单的存放的问题
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 之间
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 如果用户之前没有接触过呢？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 对，这是两种不同的做法
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 比如很简单，我怎么认为你是可信的？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: web of trust 是去中心化的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 不是你给我一个公钥就认为你可信的，这个公钥必须是能代表你的才行～～～而且是确定能指认到你身上的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 比如，你和a之间，相互签署了密钥，我也和a之间相互签署密钥
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 那么我就会认为你在一定程度上是可信的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 或者说，你如何证明你的密钥是有效的？你的密钥是谁发给你的？
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 如果，和我相互签署密钥的好几个人都和你相互签署密钥，那我就可以确认你是可信的了
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 这只是你是这样理解的.....但是真正的公钥认证是并不是简单这样的...
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 我说过了，有两种方法
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 一直是有中心的，另外一种去中心化的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 去中心化的也是在中心化的基础上发展起来的
 * mayli 一种是生成奇数长度的，一种是生成偶数长度的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 非
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: web of trust 从一开始就是没有中心的
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 一开始一定是有一个中心的～～～～
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 你为什么会这样认为呢？
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 很简单，规模不断的缩小，到只有两个人的时候就一定要有一个公证方来证明这两个都是可信的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 如果你要把几十个人的团体称为中心，那我也没有办法
<zhiwei> 先下啦，明天再聊。
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 这个第三方就是认证中心，而之后的发展，就可以通过互信认证来完成，而中心也就可以不存在了～
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: web of trust 并不是一条线，而是非常复杂的环
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 复杂的环也是由简单的点和线组成的
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 比如，这个中心真不是必须的，比如，我可以开始就把几十个人叫到一起，全都相互签署
<wzssyqa> AsuraLe: 如果，你再把这几十个人称为中心，好吧，你赢了
<wzssyqa> 因为你也可以把地球称为中心
<AsuraLe> wzssyqa: 你一开始把几十个人叫到一起互相认证的这个过程中你就是中心，这几十个人是因为你而信任其他的人，
<AsuraLe> 睡觉去了～～
<mayli> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_vIVgq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 01 日 星期六 01:16:59
<mayli> !time
 * oink_vIVgq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 01 日 星期六 01:17:12
<tonghuix> !time
 * oink_vIVgq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 01 日 星期六 01:17:58
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mayli> maskray: 没有补全呢
<tonghuix> 大家都睡了没》
<tonghuix> on...
<mayli> tonghuix: selllppinghg
<tonghuix> mayli: what?
<mayli> tonghuix: sleeping
<tonghuix> mayli: night and happy holiday!
<mayli> tonghuix: 1001
<tonghuix> mayli: heh
<gebjgd> knownbad 上班呢？
<knownbad> 被裁了
<hashashd> #debian-sn
<gebjgd> knownbad 我就知道你有这天
<gebjgd> knownbad 没有技术含量的小员工迟早会被裁员
<knownbad> 你真神
<knownbad> 奶奶的，hp的ceo被裁还有七百万拿。
<gebjgd> knownbad,你买了kindle fire了么
<knownbad> 没
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没钱了？
<knownbad> 是啊
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 能问你一个问题吗， 我遇到一件事情， 不知道我处理得对不对
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 你好
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 在不。 
<gebjgd> snugglecat_, 哎哟额
<gebjgd> snugglecat_, 胡树宾
<gebjgd> snugglecat_, 还活着？
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 你还是出现了。
<snugglecat_> 去乡下拜爷爷。
<knownbad> 想做就去吧。
<knownbad> 当然没白吃的午餐，你得花时间。
<snugglecat_> 问题是， 我没等要做证人的时候就下车了， 警察抓他时， 不是没证据证明他真的偷东西啊， 有脏污， 但贼可以说是他买的， 证人的我又走了
<snugglecat_> 是否我处理的事情只做了一半呢
<snugglecat_> 我也没留任何联系方式
<snugglecat_> 老外怎么处理这类事情的， 是否会主动去指证的。
<snugglecat_> 还是报警就算完事， 有没有义务做目击证人的
<snugglecat_> 其实看到他偷东西的人不止我一个， 在我周围的人都看到了。 但每一个人出声的
<snugglecat_> 没一个人出声的
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 
<snugglecat_> 我在想， 那贼会不会跑掉。 
<knownbad> 去拿了饭去。
<knownbad> 问题是你儿子。
<knownbad> 是个机会教育但有风险。
<knownbad> 最重要是你有空吗？
<knownbad> 万一你跟他拉扯起来谁照顾你儿子？
<knownbad> 你不如先找个邻座的先谈好谁照顾你儿子再决定。
<knownbad> 要不每个人都没空里你儿子那我就不建议了。
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 是啊，所以我报警的时候去另一个车厢和另一个乘务员说， 搞的做贼的是我， 鬼鬼祟祟的。 
<knownbad> 怕的是他的同伴。
<snugglecat_> 没同伴， 不是专业的贼， 顺手牵羊的。
<knownbad> 落单了就惨了。
<knownbad> 要不私底下劝他还人家？
<snugglecat_> :)。 如果没儿子的话， 是否应该做证人的？
<knownbad> 吧儿子送人去。
<snugglecat_> 我傻啊， 现在酱紫的人心， 我可不想在第二天微博上转贴“某人劝说贼归还赃物，被贼殴打致死”
<knownbad> 打死倒不会。你没这么弱吧？
<snugglecat_> 遗下一6岁孩子无人照顾。
<snugglecat_> 这年头， 劝架也被打死的。
<knownbad> 开始练身子。
<knownbad> 先要自个强再管别人。
<snugglecat_> 我想问， 在美国， 遇到酱紫的事，报警后， 是否有义务去做证人的。
<snugglecat_> 我最多只能做到报警。 不敢直接管
<knownbad> 就好似不会游泳怎么救人呢？
<knownbad> 自愿的。
<snugglecat_> 我只能做到报警， 不敢直接管
<knownbad> 你也可以撒谎说没看见。
<snugglecat_> 哦， 那就行
<snugglecat_> 那我撒谎没看见， 我报的啥警啊。 我是问报警的人是否有义务去做证人， 或录口供啥都的
<snugglecat_> 那我撒谎没看见， 我报的啥警啊。 我是问报警的人是否有义务去做证人， 或录口供啥的
<knownbad> 我去当过陪审团，但不是志愿的。  被抽了去。
<knownbad> 那家伙得关终身的。
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 哦。 我也想做陪审团， 中国没这制度
<snugglecat_> ......
<knownbad> 觉的不至于但碍于法律规定。
<snugglecat_> 那你怎么判呢
<snugglecat_> 有罪？
<knownbad> 陪审团只能投有罪还是无罪。  
<knownbad> 我只投了比较大的罪名。
<snugglecat_> 其实那是两天前的事， 本来就放下了， 但忽然想到，如果因为我没指证他让他跑了， 就可惜了
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 至少我已报警了， 已尽我能力所及的做了。
<knownbad> 这不是革命，你不必牺牲小我。
<snugglecat_> 是啊
<knownbad> 不是你不想是你不能。
<knownbad> 吃伟哥去。
<knownbad> 你儿子是间接关系。
<snugglecat_> 其实， 就算没儿子在身边， 我也没那胆量当面指证他， 也就是报警。 最多等他被抓了， 跟着去录份口供就完事
<snugglecat_> 是啊
<knownbad> 美国是得等出庭是作证。
<snugglecat_> 哦。
<snugglecat_> 作证是否是必须的，还是可以拒绝
<knownbad> 这我倒没去研究。
<snugglecat_> 警察没来我就下车了， 啥联系都没留下。 要作证也找不到我。 :)
<knownbad> 刑事案件可以要求你出庭的。
<knownbad> 不去会被以藐视法庭关了起来。
<snugglecat_> 哦。 那酱紫说报警的人必须得至少留下联系方式吧， 要不要求作证的时候怎么找那报警的人啊
<knownbad> 但那通常是大案件才有。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<knownbad> 小贼就不必了。
<snugglecat_> 哎， 总感觉我做的不够彻底。
<snugglecat_> 做一半，不做一半
<snugglecat_> 不知道后来怎么样了
<knownbad> 你想多了吧？  这是人性。
<knownbad> 无人能避免。
<snugglecat_> 是吧
<knownbad> 当和尚都还得担心下一餐呢。
<knownbad> 我个人觉得在世修行比出家难。
<snugglecat_> 好了， 谢谢了。 你忙你的吧， 我只是想知道在美国酱紫的， 怎么处理的。 我也忙去了
<snugglecat_> 你也信佛？
<knownbad> 我去吃烤排骨去。  得用双手。
<snugglecat_> 好的。 我去忙网页去。 
<knownbad> 我信哲学而不是迷信。
<snugglecat_> 我忙完我的东西， 期望能靠它弄些吃的。 先填饱肚子先
<snugglecat_> 再想哲学吧
<knownbad> 好似有点拉肚子。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这么快?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这么快到家了?
<alvin_rxg> 没几步路
<Pwnna> "this is a program under which American citizens far from any battlefield can be executed by their own government without judical process" o.0
<knownbad> that's called covert or black op.
<kk>  06:06
<jiero> black op?
<Cumulo741> 大家好
<kk> Cumulo741, 好  ㍞ 
<Cumulo741> 早上吗？
<ofan> yoooooo
<jiero> ofan: 下午好- 你是下午吧。
<zoombut> 如何隐藏IRC  聊天时的IP呢。。
<zoombut>   就跟你 一样的。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-01
<Drocula> 十一快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， Drocula 計算器，，節日快樂
<Drocula> 啊姐姐在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 哥哥  
<Drocula> 恩
<zhiwei> 。。。
<Drocula> 弟弟乖
<zhiwei> 大早上，亲热起来了
<Drocula> 过节么
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<flh> 大家好
<Drocula> 你好
<kk> flh, 好  ㍠ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，算是好吧，，??
<jarodlau> 通过ssh安装linux也挺好玩的哦,节日好!!
<Drocula> 应该是！
<flh> warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-16)
<flh> warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-16) 
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠 flh 在 裝B
<Drocula> 嫉妒了
<Drocula> 今天gprs不给力啊
<Drocula> 姐姐呢？
<Jakalala> Test
<Drocula> hello world
<jiero> test hello world的都打屁股。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么k不理我
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 你問  WiiW 或者 ，，你自己
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > log2 7
<zhiwei> 问个问题，这个chanel有女生么？
<Drocula> 开不出来
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 他没在
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt女生
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ddos kk 看看
<jiero> zhiwei: 都有主了。
<jiero> zhiwei: 追不来的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 寡人是男生
<zhiwei> jiero: 啊。。。
<Drocula> 是么？
<zhiwei> 真的有女生在玩ubuntu？
<zhiwei> 我之前只遇到一个
<Drocula> 靠 那不是有
<Jakalala> Hi
<Drocula> 是不少
<jiero> zhiwei: 这个频道老大，Ubuntu中文项目当前负责人就是女生
<kk> Jakalala, 好  ㍠ 
<Drocula> Jakalala，好
<Drocula> 慢了
<zhiwei> jiero: 见过她了。
<jiero> zhiwei: 恩。就是她你知道么。
<Drocula> 美女？
<roylez_> Destine: 有人找
<jiero> roylez_ 主席早安。
<zhiwei> 貌似他是外语专业的
<tusooa> jiero: 你这一讲，都知道了。不是destine是谁。。
<roylez_> jiero: 早
<jiero> tusooa: 恩我以前都不知道。
<Drocula> 走了 哥哥们
<zhiwei> ubuntu-packaging-guide Documentation
<zhiwei> 有中文版么？
<zhiwei> 没有的话，我打算翻译一下。
<jiero> zhiwei: 不知道。翻译没用吧。。。这个。。。
<zhiwei> 那就不翻译了
<zhiwei> 我都是看英文
<zhiwei> 国庆没事做
<zhiwei> jiero: ubuntu下有没有QQ的解决方案？webqq太慢了。
<jiero> zhiwei 挑个应用程序翻译
<jiero> zhiwei: 不知道。
<Cherrot> 有人翻译过RFC5321 SMTP协议 吗？
<zhiwei> 我很多同学都在用QQ，我不用QQ的话没法和他们交流。
<zhiwei> 我当时翻译过这个简单的http：http://jmarshall.com/easy/http/
<kk> ⇪ ti: HTTP Made Really Easy
<zhiwei> 毕业论文的外文翻译
<zhiwei> jiero: banshee有人翻译么？
<Cherrot> 或者有人想参与RFC5321 SMTP的翻译吗？
<Cherrot> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EvQge_XY6wyMQBGGiDxVqFSGKpjNUNz6QfdXZXig1R4/edit?hl=zh_CN
<zhiwei> 我可以考虑一下
<zhiwei> Cherrot: 可以分给我一些任务，我国庆期间来做。
<zhiwei> 国庆后一上班就没时间了
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 真的呀！感动~~ 
<zhiwei> 我英语不好，翻译的可能会有点慢，希望不要介意。另外，10.02就交稿了，现在来得及么？
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 老师只是想10.2号就可以看到成果，人多力量大 没问题的
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 大家按着自己的节奏慢慢来就好
<zhiwei> 我先看看我能翻译哪一块
<zhiwei> 我就翻译4.5吧
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 好的 :) 
<AsuraLe> nr
<jiero> zhiwei:  Banshee中文翻译没完成么？
<KAO> 我擦，老子终于又回来了
<zhiwei> 不知道啊
<jiero> zhiwei: 我不用中文翻译，所以更不知道了。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席
<tenzu> roylez_: 在么?
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 啥事？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 还不走
 * MeaCulpa1 大扫除..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 晚上的车
<tenzu> roylez_: 发给你了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa 你们在干吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: thx
<tenzu> roylez_: 别客气
<roylez_> tenzu: :)
 * Cherrot 都到国庆了 月饼还没吃完……
<tenzu> roylez_: 4块6毛3,比昨天便宜了4毛
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么会便宜呢？
<roylez_> 不是有均价嘛？
<tenzu> roylez_: 均价呗,又出现了花2000的货
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez_: 对啊,为啥会降呢
<tenzu> 应该越买越贵才对
<tenzu> 可是我昨天看到的的确是5块出头
<roylez_> .
<tenzu> roylez_: 明白了,那货出2000出的早,买的人多就摊下来了
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Archlinux中文论坛迁移成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347094 大家好！ 很高兴地通知大家，Archlinux中文论坛服务器迁移完成，实际过程比预计使用时间更少，虽然中间有些小插曲..... 新的论坛已迁移到IP：205.185.125.56，可能有部分地区还没有更新，如ping返回不是205.185.125.56，则请在hosts文件中添加以下内容 ...
<hulu123> helo everyone
<jiero> Cherrot: lol
<Cherrot> jiero: :)
<jiero> 月饼 2天就吃了 16个。
<Cherrot> jiero: 阿………体重55Kg的我不做评论……
<hulu123> 有个问题请教
<jiero> Cherrot: 你不能吃甜食的啊。吃甜食的人会瘦。。。我要吃肉。
<MaskRay> latex2png 如何让生成的 png 缩放到公式大小
<jiero> Cherrot: 我那时候 61KG
<Cherrot> jiero: 老婆说多吃甜食才能胖起来啊……
<jiero> Cherrot: 那是女人
<jiero> Cherrot: 我瞎说的。
<hulu123> 有没有讨论 kernel 的 irc
<Cherrot> jiero: :'(
<jiero> Cherrot: 不过我就是长不胖呢。多吃肉或许就胖了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> 大家都放假了啊。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我们的身材是被女人羡慕嫉妒恨的~
<jiero> Cherrot。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, good morning, 
<hulu123> 我想请教一个关于 kernel 的问题
<jiero> Evanescence:  good morning.
<zhiwei> Cherrot: 你确认没人翻译smtp么？
<jiero> zhiwei: 去官方站点看进度
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 我没找到 3000以后的翻译
<jiero> zhiwei: 你喜欢照相不？
<jiero> zhiwei: 说错了，摄影
<zhiwei> jiero: 喜欢啊
<zhiwei> 非常喜欢，你怎么知道的？
<jiero> zhiwei: 我找人翻译些专门处理照片的软件
<jiero> zhiwei: 所以直接到处问。
<zhiwei> 举个例子
<Cherrot> jiero: 有什么软件？
<jiero> zhiwei Cherrot 那么，首先处理掉 RawTherapee
<jiero> 有一堆呢。
<jiero> zhiwei:  我用 darktable
<zhiwei> 慢慢来吧，我先把这个smtp的给搞定
<jiero> 但是先搞 rawtherapee
<jiero> 好吧。
<jiero> smtp是啥我都不知道~
<Cherrot> jiero: 好呢~ 
<NoIE> One method of occlusion culling is to explicitly define a shape which will block out objects behind it.
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<NoIE> 最后的 it 指的是 a shape 吗？
<jiero> NoIE: 是。。
<NoIE> jiero: 谢谢您。
<NoIE> jiero: 另，节日快乐！
<jiero> NoIE: 节日快乐——
<tusooa> anyone here?
<zhiwei> jiero: 你觉得翻译smtp协议有意义么？
<zhiwei> Cherrot: 翻译这个不一定有人看，想看的人一般是不会用中文看的。
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 也是…… 有人会看么……
<zhiwei> 我觉得翻译这个不如翻译一个软件或软件使用说明有意义。
<zhiwei> 你们老师怎么让翻译这个啊
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 嗯:)
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 估计她英语太菜了 哈哈
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 那我们就帮 jiero干活去吧~ 我最近比较闲 嘿嘿
<zhiwei> 行啊，这个翻译先暂停吧。
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 嗯
<zhiwei> 以后闲时可以翻译一下。
<zhiwei> 顺便问一下，linux下有木有好用的词典？星际有人用么？
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 我用goldenDict
<Crazy_Uncle> 我用星际
<zhiwei> 11.10上面貌似默认不安装词典了
<zhiwei> 我没找到词典
<sikao_lfs> 大家出行有没有堵车啊。
<sikao_lfs> 别看地方小，堵车我怀疑不下于北京。
<jiero> zhiwei Cherrot  麻烦了。 描述 http://www.rawtherapee.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2943 
<kk> ⇪ ti: rawtherapee.com :: View topic - READ ME FIRST - Translations: how and where
<jiero> zhiwei Cherrot  文件在，不使用 .po 不知道你们两个如何同步。 http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/Chinese%20%28Simplified%29 
<kk> ⇪ ti: Chinese (Simplified) - rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<Cherrot> jiero: 这是我第一次翻译软件~ .po的都没使用过
<jiero> Cherrot:  关键是你们两个人如果可以用协作写作软件的话，效率就很高了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 用户手册的翻译倒是可以直接用Google docs~
<zhiwei> 很伤心啊，刚才给个女生打电话说一块去看电影。
<zhiwei> 她居然不去。。。
<zhiwei> 女生们整天心里想什么啊
<Cherrot> zhiwei: ……看什么电影？
<NoIE> 建党伟业？
<zhiwei> 国庆没事做，看什么电影都行啊
<zhiwei> 公司发的购票卡
<jiero> zhiwei: 人家有更好的活动吧
<zhiwei> 没有
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 那你真杯具……我还以为是电影不和人家胃口呢
<zhiwei> 她就今天有计划，其他时间还没计划。
<zhiwei> 我说找她玩她也不让我去
<jiero> zhiwei: 肯定有计划/
<zhiwei> 很明白啊，她对我木意思。
<Cherrot> zhiwei: 意思是培养出来地
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 那只好早晚电话问候了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 今天
<zhiwei> 不知道怎么去追女生
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • CentOS 6.0 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347098 在windows 下划分了CDEFG五个盘，有100G的自由空间！安装centos时，选择最大剩余空间安装，提示“无法为所选区域拨送空间，无足够的空间建立LVM”大概就是这个意思，但在安装Fedora时，也是选择最大剩余空间安装，却没有这种问题！请问这是什么 ...
<jiero> zhiwei: 恩。我很少有想去追女生，24年喜欢过的也没几个「
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 我觉得得脸皮厚，虽然我脸皮薄。。。。。另外得投其所好。最好有她闺友的帮忙
<jiero> zhiwei: 听sikao_lfs的。脸皮要厚 ~ 诚意
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 实在不行走上层路线，通过人介绍给对方家长。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 这也行……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Destine去找 aron了。。。
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我不清楚北京情况。但是我感觉我们这个小地方女生还是比较保守的，如果你搞定他父母，只要她不讨厌，一般也成的。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 。。。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 太可怕了。。。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 女孩子也愁嫁的。
<zhiwei> sikao_lfs: 关键是我和她不太熟悉，毕业前同学刚介绍认识。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 否则中国怎么弄出那么多性工作者。
<zhiwei> 我和她只见过一次面，现在她在北京读研一。
<zhiwei> 正好我也在北京上班
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 先给你个指令吧？对方喜欢做什么？上网聊天？
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 平时她做什么，一般活动范围？
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 不是嫁啊。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 那是另外的事情。
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 然后实时的表现出欣赏对方的优点就行了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 就先把这个label file 给翻译了吗？
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 太可怕了，我喜欢你直率。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: label什么/
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 开玩笑嘛？既然要过一辈子，肯定得欣赏老婆的优点了。
<zhiwei> sikao_lfs: 我不知道啊
<zhiwei> 我对她了解的太少了，
<MaskRay> moriramar: latex 中要让生成的 dvi 边界最紧（和内容贴紧），该用什么 documentclass
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 查啊，一点功夫都不花想取得胜利？
<zhiwei> 发短信也不知道发些什么东西
<Cherrot> jiero: 就是翻译你刚才链接里的那个文件？
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 不是这个意思啊。喜欢优点太正常了啊。
<necwizard> 和我情况相似啊
<necwizard> 我妈也介绍一女生给我
<necwizard> 短信都不知道说什么
<necwizard> 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 那就是全部了，你可以在安装的软件中试用。不用编译吧。
<zhiwei> sikao_lfs: 我现在怎么觉得她对我没意思啊。很愁啊，不知道怎么去追。
<jiero> necwizard: 到后来就不联系就没关系了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 了解了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac245568/  
<kk> ⇪ ti: 洛阳性奴案地窖内结构及6名女子相貌曝光 - AcFun.tv
<sikao_lfs> zhiwei: 先搞清楚活动范围，喜欢什么？平时谈论什么！比如喜欢听同事聊什么！
<Cherrot> jiero: 我先忙一下老师给我的活去
<zhiwei> sikao_lfs: 她在读研，我在上班。
<zhiwei> 没法去了解她
<jiero> Cherrot: 我有一次随意翻译了几个，看看 http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/issues/attachmentText?id=1007&aid=10070000000&name=Chinese+%28Simplified%29.patch&token=3ebac17f255611fa55463b5eb593589c
<kk> ⇪ ti: Chinese (Simplified).patch (3.5 KB) - rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<necwizard> zhiwei: 有经验了分享下子。。。
<jiero> zhiwei: 你喜欢她不？
<zhiwei> jiero: 我喜欢她
<zhiwei> 她的个子和我差不多，穿上高根后就比我高了。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 还是体制内人员阿……
<zhiwei> necwizard: 我一直想一辈子只恋爱一次，然后结婚，然后走完剩下的路。所以我一直不愿谈恋爱。
<roylez_> Cherrot: 工程术满级
<zhiwei> necwizard: 这样下来什么时候能有经验啊
<necwizard> zhiwei: 我也是没谈过。。。我实在感觉和女生没什么话说的，我妈介绍那个刚从国外回来工作。。。
<zhiwei> 你多大了？
<jiero> zhiwei: 那就努力吧。
<jiero> zhiwei: 直接说喜欢她？
<jiero> 哈哈
<zhiwei> 愁啊，怎么努力啊。像我这样太单纯了，一张白纸。
<necwizard> 25了
<jiero> zhiwei: 因为喜欢她就呆在她身边。
<zhiwei> 比我大两岁
<necwizard> 都不大了解就喜欢有些假吧
<necwizard> 恩，我这是以结婚为目的的相亲。。。
<zhiwei> 是啊，我们只见过一次，我就说喜欢她确实有点假
<tenzu> roylez_: 我决定10分钟后起床
<necwizard> 我是金牛男，和双鱼女感觉话好少
<necwizard> 而且我太宅了，她比较爱玩。。。
<zhiwei> 我现在就是以结婚为目的的谈恋爱
<Crazy_Uncle> 不以结婚为目的谈恋爱就是耍流氓
<roylez_> tenzu: +1
<zhiwei> 家人一直催
<zhiwei> 而我却一直找不到
<zhiwei> 愁啊
<Crazy_Uncle> 愁什么啊，这结婚什么的还是要看缘分的
<jiero> tenzu:  +1
<jiero> roy
<zhiwei> 为何都23年过去了，我的缘分还没有到来。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席。是不是道路太多了。
<tenzu> roylez_: jiero 你们两个也很懒
<zhiwei> 我已经不相信缘分了，缘分只是安慰别人的话。
<jiero> tenzu:  说的不错，我一直在睡袋里
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac239103/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 看，这就是好男人的下场！（年度最佳光棍节歌曲） - AcFun.tv
<jiero> tenzu: +1
<jiero> tenzu: 我昨晚睡了 9 小时。
<jiero> roylez 主席，今天不出去耍？
<tenzu> roylez_: 无限缓冲
<roylez_> jiero: nope
<tenzu> jiero: 我才睡了6个小时不到,昨天傍晚的咖啡害死我了
<zhiwei> 都有谁在北京啊，一起出去玩玩呗。国庆太无聊了。
<jiero> roylez 哦。不带孩子出去的坏父亲。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  我。。。为啥我喝了咖啡/酒都想睡觉呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 你喝太多了
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我去喝酒让头脑发热一下。
<jiero> tenzu: 是吗。。。一勺咖啡算多。。不知道额。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 我一年都喝不了5杯
<jiero> tenzu:  我喜欢西餐。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 不过点心更喜欢中国的，不喜欢希腊的。。。希腊点心已经征服了这里。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我不會LaTeX。
<tenzu> jiero: 你可以尝试一下马来重口
<moriramar> MaskRay, 另外，我剛睡醒。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没事
<jiero> iGoogle: 你也不带孩子出去玩？？？
<jiero> tenzu: 马来重口？
<tenzu> jiero: 吃一次就知道了,印尼菜也一样,重口味
<CyrusYzGTt> 貓屎咖啡 其實也是重口的
<Cherrot> tenzu: 估计因为是在热带的缘故~
<jiero> tenzu: 马来风味的一种炸鸡调料被说臭。。。但我能吃，其他想不起来。
<jiero> tenzu: 去吃山东重口吧。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 想打字快，想容易地学会飞速盲打字，进来发现新大陆！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347099 你是不是想打字快？ 免费教你一小时就学会飞速盲打字！建议你学现在火热流行的简化后的五笔——简单易学、规律规范、飞速盲打的“宁码输入法”； 我5天前一直是打拼音的，很慢很烦人，总是要选字 ...
<Cherrot> jiero: 山东咋重口了……
<jiero> tenzu: 猪头肉啥的，猪腰子啥的，我讨厌。
<Cherrot> kk这是广告贴么……
 * Cherrot 山东菜品百千种，我只钟爱大兵卷大葱~~~
<jiero> Cherrot: 山东的盐度绝对超标
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯呢  心血管疾病高发区
<tenzu> jiero: 马来的都是咖喱和油炸的东西,吃多了受不了
<jiero> tenzu:  所以在配合越南的河粉。
<jiero> Cherrot 吃萝卜，萝卜好。
<Cherrot> jiero: ....
<jiero> Cherrot: 烟台苹果莱阳梨不如潍坊萝卜片
<jiero>  烟台苹果莱阳梨不如潍坊萝卜皮
<Cherrot> jiero: 额 还有这说法…… 我们那管萝卜皮叫“瓜子”，子发轻声
<jiero> Cherrot: 因为萝卜是水果，不是蔬菜。
<jiero> Cherrot: 都是生吃的
<iGoogle> jiero: 下雨。你咋不出去
<Cherrot> jiero: 胡萝卜吧，生吃可够难吃的…… 白萝卜可没试过
<jiero> Cherrot 瓜子么。我因为一句话家乡话不会说，没有人能认出我的来源。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 是潍坊青萝卜。
<jiero> 长长的脆的。大的。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我还没准备完呢。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈   潍坊青萝卜我还没吃过呢
<jiero> 喝酒吃肉中。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brlo4qqkDZ8
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Fox News Got HACKED. REAL.
<jiero> 徒手吃多了桑椹的后果。 http://i.imgur.com/vMcx4.jpg 
<zhiwei> jiero: 我突然发现我的ubuntu11.10不能锁屏了。
<zhiwei> screen lock那里是灰色按钮，怎么办？
<jiero> zhiwei: 什么是锁屏幕。。。
<jiero> zhiwei: 我不懂。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 你用手嚼椹子的么……
<zhiwei> ctrl + alt + l
<jiero> Cherrot: 因为我去年才吃过这个东西。
<jiero> Cherrot: 我直接从树上摘着吃，都不洗的。。。
<jiero> cherrot要树的照片？
<CyrusYzGTt> 桑椹，，好熟，，貌似是中藥的。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 用darktable 处理下，或者用rawtherpee
<Cherrot> jiero: 我看看  我只见过很矮的桑树
<jiero> Cherrot: 就是很矮的哦。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦
<zhiwei> 出去玩了，晚上回来聊。
<jiero> Cherrot:  手机照的没处理 http://i.imgur.com/ndELr.jpg
<jiero> Destine: 不出去玩？
<tusooa> echo *
<jiero> tusooa: 你也是
<tusooa> jiero: 啥
<jiero> tusooa: 不出去玩么。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 咋可能不去的额
<tusooa> jiero: 那还不闷死。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好诱人那~  这东西南方没有 唉
<jiero> Cherrot:  喔。你是南方的啊。
<Cherrot> jiero: 在南边上学
<jiero> Cherrot: 少骗人了。。。这里就是南方型的气候。也能长出来。
<Cherrot> jiero: 云南就没见有卖的
<jiero> Cherrot: 喔。说实话，在山东19年都没吃过一次。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> Cherrot 云南大概不会引进外来物种吧。
<jiero> 继续了。
<jiero> 拜拜
<tusooa> /dev/sda6     ext4     89G   57G   28G  68% /home
<CyrusYzGTt> [ActionScript.Developers.Guide.to.Robotlegs(第1版)].Joel.Hooks.文字版
<zokr7et> 中午了，，还不去吃饭？
<Drocula> 哥哥们 我才了
<Drocula> 我来了
<Drocula> 我姐呢
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 挂机呢姐？
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > log2 7
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • zombiesvs-penguins http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347102 http://www.gamebrew.com/game/zombiesvs-penguins/play 统计信息: 发表于 由 onshoestring — 2011-10-01 11:58 
<Drocula> 2.10720996964
<Drocula> 烫头呢
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 2.80735492205
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin70)**2 + (cos30)**2
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ >  y × microtonne × microbarn × e × 0 × coulomb × meter
<tusooa> echo *
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr /
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> moriramar: WriterT String (CharParser st) Tree 类型，想不通了
<moriramar> MaskRay, WriterT String (CharParser st) Tree的話……
<moriramar> WriterT String 是個 Monad，表示使用 String 去控制什麼。
<moriramar> CharParser st是什麼？
<moriramar> 我錯了。
<moriramar> 是這樣。
<moriramar> (WriterT String (CharParser st)) 是個 Monad，視作 m1；CharParser st是個Monad，視作m2。m1 a的功能是用String控制m2 a的行為的
<moriramar> MaskRay, 然後裏面的行為就是 CharParser st Tree，這個和原來不變。
<DaBao> 貌似今日墙又倒了，可直接上 YoutuBe 了
<jarodlau> 国庆了,让孩子们疯一疯,过完节日就关了'
<CyrusYzGTt> 真的？？？
<DaBao> 我这可以
<DaBao> 只是速度有点慢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..騙人，，我還是需要代理上去，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<DaBao> 可我这真是可以
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..廣府電信 用戶羨慕 大爆
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlJi84fwwXA
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Hot Hackers Hack FBI!
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 寻inkscape高手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347108 一些步骤不会了。 如图 把右边的路径去掉，把左边的路径简化，用贝赛尔曲线处理得平滑些，再镜像到右边。似乎，应该把中间的内框路径先去掉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-10-01 12:43 
<phoenixlzx> 表示江苏电信无法登录
<DaBao> 看 COD 去喽
<phoenixlzx> 疼疼回来了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<iGoogle> tenzu: 回家了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没有
<iGoogle> tenzu: 还不回家，玩女王游戏。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<DaBao> 都是宅
<tenzu> iGoogle: 把机票寄过来
<billlee> 大家能不能推荐一个中端的无线路由，要支持 dd-wrt 的
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=347094
<xiangfu> billlee, 多少钱算中端？
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Archlinux中文论坛迁移成功
<xiangfu> billlee, 我用DIR-300 ＋openwrt
<xiangfu> billlee, D-LINK DIR-300 
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 對於我來說 200RMB一下就是中低端
<billlee> xiangfu, 主要是我们这里的网络太复杂了，不支持 linux 的路由应该没办法连上
<phoenixlzx> billlee: 哪有不支持Linux的路由？
<xiangfu> billlee, 试试DIR-300 + openwrt. 装完openwrt 无线信号特别不好。
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 有的时候搜索不到无线　:( 我的电脑就有一些无线搜不到　:(
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 估计是驱动的问题。　:(
<jarodlau> 那是 路由的信号不好
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: 我也觉得
<billlee> phoenixlzx, 我是说要能刷上openwrt之类的，厂商制定的没办法用呀，我这里要先连一个 pppoe, 在连 openvpn 或 l2tp
<CyrusYzGTt> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrXkmP_3kBs
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ xiangfu 說的這個支持 linux的
<xiangfu> billlee, 你把openvpn 装到电脑上多好啊。快啊。路由ＣＰＵ还是慢啊
<billlee> xiangfu, openvpn 的 ipv6 版本，我在 Windows Seven 下调不好
<billlee> xiangfu, 很神奇的问题，路由表明明是对的，就是路由不出去
<DaBao> 黑客電視節目？
<billlee> 我们这里只能用 openVPN over ipv6 或者 l2tp over IPv4 上网，非常蛋疼
<moriramar> 我暈，網想找他就掉了。
<billlee> 刚才在淘宝上看到一个 Linksys WRT54GS V3, 这个怎么样？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你给你家女王的照片看看，看顺眼了，我帮你邮寄过去。
<xiangfu> billlee, windows 7 没用过，
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要看你儿媳妇
<iGoogle> 那我发过。有几个
<iGoogle> 你的赶紧发
<phoenixlzx> http://ask.archlinuxcn.org/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 技术支持 Archlinux中文技术问答
<phoenixlzx> 哦哦，IP已经解析了
<phoenixlzx> 不错不错，速度还好
<iGoogle> phoenixlzx: 这啥。没别人建立的那arch论坛漂亮嘛。风格不好看。
<phoenixlzx> iGoogle: 你说的那个？ask？
<phoenixlzx> 谁建立的arch论坛
<phoenixlzx> 地址
<iGoogle> 俄。就这域名的。那就ask没论坛好看
<H4ever2012kk> 怪啊，用pidgin可以连上来，用irssi就不行
<iGoogle> H4ever2012kk: 去切换端口。比如8000
<H4ever2012kk> 但pidgin里我配置的也是6667啊
<iGoogle> 连接协议，可能少许不同。反正你的结果就是不能连接嘛。切端口试试先。
<iGoogle> 有多个的
<H4ever2012kk> :(
<H4ever2012kk> 嗯
<H4ever2012kk> 试下啊
<H4ever2012kk> :) 换了端口，ok
<moriramar> 這裹有什麼機器人能留言的
<tingo> ?
<tingo> ?
<Evanescence> moriramar: hi，大个/
<tusooa> moriramar: MemoServ
<jiero> iGoogle: 为啥不Oooops了。
<moriramar> tusooa, MemoServ不是說在登陸的時候會顯示一行小字，一般人都看不到的嗎？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Thinkpad W520 USB 安装Ubuntu后GRUB Rescue http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347116 因为选了磁盘列阵，所以没有光驱就用usb安装。 安装到90%多的时候提示bootloader install failed, 按忽略这个东西继续安装等都无果，只能重启 重启后Error：no such device :56156a74-8dd0-4c5b-afef-16egc5afbc1a（网上找的类似情况，但的确是no such device)  ...
<iGoogle> jiero: 机器不同。
<iGoogle> moriramar: 不同的客户端，提示方式不同的
<iGoogle> 破客户端才只提示一行。
<moriramar> iGoogle, 這樣，我用下。
<moriramar> 謝謝各位！
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。我竟然忘记了。另外，耍耍 那个 potrace 罢。独立与 inkscape的 trace的，不过输入文件很怪。
<snowdream> 星际译王的词典下载不了了？
<iGoogle> jiero: 不搞。只认inkscape。以前ibm都出过自动矢量的软件，其实效果都不好。还不如Inkscape这样集成处理的。
<iGoogle> snowdream: 官网论坛里面有url
<jiero> iGoogle: 好吧。很多效果。你都试验下吧。
<snowdream> 哦，我看到网站上的链接都没了
<iGoogle> 只是矢量，咋很多效果？
<iGoogle> snowdream: 官网论坛。不懂？
<iGoogle> 其他网站的，都无效的。
<snowdream> 哦，谢谢
<jiero> iGoogle: 用好几个方式都做一遍。取出几个重合
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=kXeamc7e31c
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to Escape from Handcuffs
<DaBao> 那種手拷與大陸的不同吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，，我明天 犯一下法 試試
<DaBao> 大陸的是三角鑰匙
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 你去過？？
<DaBao> 俗語雲：沒吃過豬肉，但見過豬跑嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 進去過的都是  hero 
<DaBao> 三角鑰匙的還不好弄的
<DaBao> 有事外出，閃人
<DaBao> 但願不堵車
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉。。怎麼不讓我說，，半路被 監禁
<jiero> Dabao: 反了吧。。。吃过猪肉，没见过猪跑
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 打爆 走了。你現在才說
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 猪肉
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 龍肉
<Evanescence> jiero: 你反了，dabao是对的。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> exiv2
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AegyhCSqazQ
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Easy Nerf Gun Hack (NEW)
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 超級武器
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是神子的一般裝備
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 为何这个程序输出不同的gid？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347122 Code: /* *Filename:     main.c *Created:     2011年10月01日 14时09分20秒 *Author:     thlgood */ #include <stdlib.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <unistd.h> int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {    pid_t son_fork_pid;    if ((son_fork_pid = fork()) == 0)    {       printf("getgid=%d\n", getgid()) ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtTL2Le4ic
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to hack ISP Part 1
<quanru> 求吹水
<gebjgd> quanru, 吹什么水？
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 那就聊聊 怎麼 弘揚 道家思想，，
<quanru> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 道有三千，  當今 唯 邪道 魔道 可 成 大羅天混元無極道果
<quanru> gebjgd: 就是聊天啊
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 败给你
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 嗯 好吧，，給我 借個免費可以看 youtube的代理，
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 修正一下 
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 我冇啊
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 道有三千，  當今 唯 邪道 魔道 可 成 大羅天混蛋無恥道果
<phoenixlzx> 那啥，谁来推荐一个wp主题，跟arch官方比较像的
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 那就繼續 聊聊  釋教與末法的親密關係
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 我比较喜欢聊方言
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 嗯，，那就 pinyin fang yan
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 你哪的
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 天朝廣府人士
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 哇  我不系
<gebjgd> quanru, 没时间
<CyrusYzGTt> quanru§ 哦。。那好，，你自己聊，，吾去睡覺，，
<quanru> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯  训觉去吧
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiero> Evanescence: 我在叙述事实，太多人没见过猪跑了。
<Evanescence> jiero: ....
<Freebuilder> pidgin 不能设置字体？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 谁说不能
<jiero> gebjgd: empathy很难。
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: 又仔细看了两遍，还是没找到。在哪里？
<MopperWhite> hi
<kk> MopperWhite, 好  ㍧ 
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是 GTK 用的字体。
<MopperWhite> 问下
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, plugin里找
<MopperWhite> 我的python程序运行怪怪的
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: 终于找到了，这个 UI 设计不好！
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 从来不改字体的表示没有压力
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: 没用，没效果
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, restart
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 再说了。那字体就是gtk的字体
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder, Hi
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder, 我的python程序运行起来怪怪的
<Freebuilder> 还是没用，依旧 sans ，我要 mono
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder, 请问有空么TUT
<MopperWhite> http://code.bulix.org/67wz90-80632
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite: 抱歉，不懂 ptyhon 。
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder, 谢谢TUT
<jiero> Freebuilder:  。。。默认不是 mono么？
<Freebuilder> jiero: 默认是 gtk 程序的主界面字体，一般也就是 sans
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不得不说Pidgin的开发组的决定很讨厌。
<Freebuilder> jiero: 算了，不提了， g 系的软件没几个 UI 设计得好的
<jiero> Freebuilder:  。。。
<L-----D> MopperWhite, 去 #python
<phoenixlzx> http://planet.archlinuxcn.org/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Planet ArchlinuxCN
<MopperWhite> L-----D, Thanks
<Evanescence> bash 脚本在怎么吧一个长数组写成多行？ 是用\吗？我用了但是报错说Syntax error: "(" unexpected ， 
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个错误是其他吧。
<jiero> Evanescence: bash用户都在玩呢。毕竟是节日。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是script错误，是我的vim脚本不对
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，就一个叫trash的人回答我呢
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:20:54)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGkOj0W_Zbw
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How To: Crack Combination Lock (3 seconds, no tools)
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你真闲到死了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..科目一考試不過關，，就只能待在家裏了
<Evanescence> jiero: 我已经差不多完成脚本了，还有最后一个问题
<phoenixlzx> http://planet.archlinuxcn.org
<kk> ⇪ ti: Planet ArchlinuxCN
<phoenixlzx> http://ask.archlinuxcn.org/
<phoenixlzx> 这解析的不都挺快么...
<phoenixlzx> ask咋没解析呢
<kk> 12秒发言限制
<phoenixlzx> kk: 你大爷的
<kk> phoenixlzx, 我会根据周密。  ㍨ 
<jiero> Evanescence:  有奇怪的东西 Cumulus ，作用于滑翔翼飞行员的手持设备
<jiero> Evanescence:  然后我看到了消息是，QT程序基本能简单移植到了Android。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么意思？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我早就安装了，界面华丽，不知道用什么做的，很不错的，就是更新数据有点慢
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 我刚装了一个cumulus的插件
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 就是 字面的意思
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 你也飞？
<jiero> Evanescence: 你也飞？
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: QT只是一个GUI吧？GUI移植代表其他的也能啊
<phoenixlzx> jiero: wordpress的标签云插件，很漂亮
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不要寻死，找事情干。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不飞，用来装酷，别人看不懂的
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 什么啊。。。
<jiero> Evaphoenixlzx: 吓死我我了
<jiero> Evanescence:  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哀莫大於心死
<jiero>  我以为你们两个都飞呢。。。
<phoenixlzx> jiero: http://planet.archlinuxcn.org/ 看tags那个小工具
<kk> ⇪ ti: Planet ArchlinuxCN
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 喔。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 革新换面吧。你是属于这里的YY人士。
<jiero> 我走了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..滾吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么截取输出中的一个分区的byte大小？我用来比较的，比如df或者du等的输出，
<Evanescence> jiero: 我用cut一直不行，
<Evanescence>  df | grep "/$" | cut -d " " -f 4 求助为什么这里无法正常截取第四个field？
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 悲哀，为了在debian testing里用上audacious，我无耻地加了ubuntu的ppa源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347132 如题，debian testing官源中的audacious 2.4.4有一个无法忍受的bug——放不了wma文件，只能用ubuntu 10.10的ppa源里的audacious 2.5.3，遇到的问题是后者依赖libmtp8，但是这个包在debian testing官源中已经废弃，不得已 ...
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk 来看看我新改的网站怎么样
<kk> ⇪ ti: Nautilus
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 你在 楓葉國？？
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我在公鸡国
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 哦，你跟吾同在 
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 没错，未来三年内都会与你同在
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 哦米豆腐，，願主保佑。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 怎麼不加上 fedora中文社區的  bbs.fedora-zh.org
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 現在不用，等第四年你在保佑我吧
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 我不用fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ .. 不理你。。 
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 額...發行版歧視啊...
<alvin_rxg> phönix ?
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 是你歧視，，添加了 ubuntu的，，也不添加 fedora的
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: 搞神馬/
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 那是因為我在ubuntu中文有帳號，ubuntu是我地一個linux，ubuntu中文給我很大幫助
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ .. .. 不理你
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 繼續歧視....
<CyrusYzGTt> 保持緘默
<thirteen> 有活着的吗？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 微调是否影响性能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347138 Code:    <match target="font">       <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool></edit>       <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>       <edit name="hintstyle" mode="assign"><const>hintfull</const></edit>    </match> Code:          hintnone        hintstyle   ...
 * zkwlx 开饭！
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:他们搬东西的下午４点来
<lolicon> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/09/28/0716214&amp;from=rss
<kk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家用人造神经回路恢复老鼠大脑功能
<lolicon> 碉堡了
<Maskray2> 求android软件推荐
<thirteen> 哪里看到的？
<thirteen> 有活着的聊天的吗？
<mert> 活着的准备吃饭
<thirteen> 。。。。。。。。。
<thirteen> 终于看见个喘气的了
<void1> 冒个泡
<thirteen> 看来活人还是有哈
<thirteen> :)别潜水了 好歹今天也是个节嘛 都没聊天的？
<mert> 等个把钟头就好了，现在是下午6点...
<thirteen> 这里晚上热闹吗？
<Drocula> 大哥们好
<moriramar> thirteen, 應該還好吧。
<moriramar> thirteen, 白天的都出去玩了。
<moriramar> thirteen, 當然也有悲劇的在拿3倍工資。
<yunfan> 屏幕终于到手了 
<Maskray2> 求an
<Maskray2> 软件推荐
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 这是什么字体，非常犀利阿！知道的同学请告知 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347145 mac上的字体，不知道上什么字体，感觉不错； 统计信息: 发表于 由 duoerlee — 2011-10-01 18:22 
<Jakalala> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<jiero> 没人啊。
<jiero> 今天举国欢庆~
<zoombut> 》
<zoombut>  y有的。。
<zoombut>        我很想知道。。   怎么能把IP 隐藏掉。。
<mao> Evanescence: 你的cut的问题解决了没？
<mao> Evanescence: 给你个网址http://bbs.chinaunix.net/viewthread.php?tid=288391
<kk> ⇪ ti: cut命令如何截取以空格隔开的字段！！！ - Shell - ChinaUnix.net 
<Evanescence> mao: 搞定了
<Evanescence> mao: and thanks
<mao> Evanescence: 刚才出去吃饭了^O^
<Evanescence> mao: 吃饭？一个人？
<alvin_rxg1> zoombut: #freenode ask for a cloak
<zoombut> #freenode ask for a cloak
<zoombut> 。   我试试
<yunfan> jiero: 你玩 spring rts系的游戏么
<jiero> yunfan: ...你说嗯
<jiero> yunfan: 不熟悉这种游戏规则吗？
<yunfan> jiero: 我玩zero-k 没法进入他的第一人称模式 
<jiero> yunfan: 因为有些单位限定不允许第一人称操控。
<jiero> yunfan: 如果自己玩得话，改掉可以——就是一个 true/false 的文本。
<jiero> yunfan: 因为某些武器~~你改了射击角度就可以射的更远。
<jiero> 哈哈
<yunfan> jiero: 原来可以这样 怎么改
<alvin_rxg> 嘻嘻
<alvin_rxg1> 嘻嘻
<alvin_rxg> 被发现了
<jiero> yunfan: 首先解压游戏，sdz 啥的都是zip包。
<jiero> yunfan: 然后找到 unit 改你想要的unit的数据之类的——改了就不能和其他人的对应——就无法网络对战了
<yunfan> jiero: 哦 如此 那不知道 spring引擎的哪款游戏 基本都支持第一人称那种？
<jiero> yunfan:  我觉得没意思喔。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 不知道。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 没怎么尝试过第一人称。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 
<yunfan> jiero: 我就想在千军万马的战场上以一个小兵的视角去看 这个爽
<jiero> yunfan: 可以降低视角然后跟踪啊。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> yunfan: 视角选择很多种类。
<yunfan> jiero: 不好控制 
<jiero> yunfan: 跟着一个小兵。
<jiero> yunfan: 你跑了多少单位啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 没几个
<jiero> yunfan: 觉得地图还是太小。放不了几个兵。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 不过你可以用作弊模式。。。只是我不知道怎么才能作弊到给地敌人兵。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  输入 /cheat 
<yunfan> jiero: 额 我在玩 glest
<jiero> yunfan:  /give 1000 corlvlr 就给当前光标周围 1000个 leveler，就是我论坛头像那个车辆。
<jiero> yunfan: 这个数量，灭掉发展10分钟的电脑不成问题。
<jiero> 1000辆炮车
<jiero> yunfan:  glest 是另类的游戏。。。每个兵都是可以升级的。要是做成即时制的Wesnoth也可以。
<jiero> yunfan: http://www.moddb.com/mods/annex-conquer-the-world 
<kk> ⇪ ti: Annex: Conquer The World mod for MegaGlest - Mod DB
<yunfan> jiero: glest这个升级策略很有意思 农民都可以升级成打仗的 呵呵
<yunfan> jiero: 要是整成中国古代的那种就好了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 我又来反映一下问题了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347147 Screensho2.png 时不时就这样啦，是最大化之后直接再恢复，就这样子了。。。咋问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mpfor — 2011-10-01 19:16 
<jiero> yunfan:  0.A.D.啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 我的硬盘里还有Rise of Dragon项目的全部呢。
<yunfan> jiero: 哪个？？ 发个图看看 或者资料
<jiero> yunfan: 我去年加入了，结果等待0.A.D.成熟。
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.moddb.com/mods/rote
<kk> ⇪ ti: Rise of the East mod for 0 A.D. - Mod DB
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我在等一个星际争霸的mod 额
<jiero> yunfan:  zero-k 就是~1
<yunfan> jiero: 那怎么算 我说的那个 是他们按照星际争霸1的那些角色 仿制的3D模型 额
<jiero> yunfan: 没可能的版权问题，做星际的那个公司出了名的不允许。
<yunfan> jiero: 所以他们起了别的名字 呵呵 而且分成多个人 贡献
<jiero> yunfan:  那个公司要是发现了，肯定发起诉书
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵 他们是一个人做一个 而且名字都跟星际的不一样 你怎么告？
<jiero> yunfan: 版权，类似的游戏。会被想方设法告倒。
<sz> 黑房子 怎么没了  是吧
<jiero> yunfan: Wormux 收到过 Team17的警告信。
<jiero> yunfan: 不过超过 team17的 hedgewars没有得到这个东西
<yunfan> jiero: so?
<jiero> yunfan: 肯定会被告的。
<jiero> yunfan: 以前用魔兽搞星际的项目就那样告吹了。
<jiero> yunfan: 即使那个项目检查是否玩家有正版的星际争霸。
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是那个是一个项目 这个 只是个mod 一人搞一个 你找谁去？？
<moriramar> yunfan, 會發到網路運營商那要求強行下線。
<sz>  黑房子 怎么没了
<yunfan> moriramar: 这是单机的
<sz> 还是我的发帖数不够
<archl> yunfan: 它们会要求封禁这个项目网站。
<moriramar> yunfan, 我是說傳播網站，比如項目主页。
<yunfan> archl: 都已经散发出去了 无所谓了
<moriramar> Evanescence, 你討厭了！
<moriramar> yunfan, 沒有官方之後，很快就沒影響了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎样理解 continuation passing style
<Evanescence> moriramar: ???
<moriramar> MaskRay, CPS，那不是優化用的嗎？
<archl> yun
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<moriramar> Evanescence, 收到來自 Evanescence 的CTCP OSINFO
<archl> yunfan: 没有那样的傻子。
<Evanescence> ...
<archl> yunfan: 做那种无聊的事情
<MaskRay> moriramar: 用来改变求值顺序，但我理解不了
<moriramar> MaskRay, call/cc看過了吧？
<zhiwei> 同学们，都还在吗？
<moriramar> zhiwei, 在。
<archl> zhiwei: 在，等你的翻译呢
<MaskRay> moriramar: 给个教程
<moriramar> MaskRay, http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/callcc.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: www.madore.org
<yunfan> archl: 现在开放也没几个人真的参与开发 你看spring引擎那个作者访谈
<archl> yunfan: 因为RTS玩家人少。特别是这种。
<archl> yunfan: 更主要的是，玩这个的人不会开发。
<zhiwei> archl: SMTP的翻译？
<yunfan> archl: 
<flh> 大家好，今天晚上的网速是不是慢?
<flh> ????是不是啊？
<archl> zhiwei:  不是 rawtherapee
<yunfan> archl: 地图可以通用么？ 
<archl> yunfan: 通用。
<yunfan> archl: 哦 那bot呢
<flh> 大家好，今天晚上的网速是不是慢? wu wu wu 
<archl> yunfan:  有人上传了一个 scribus 1.5 的CJK补丁。我要学打补丁了。
<archl> yunfan: bot不是。
<archl> yunfan: 只有一个bot比较通用，叫做 RAI
<yunfan> archl: 我前几天还下了个书叫 gnu diff and patch
<archl> yunfan: 但它也只支持TA类的游戏
<archl> yunfan: 游戏都用专用AI的说。
<archl> yunfan:  而且大多只有Windows版本的AI~
<yunfan> archl: 我刚才就被 rai灭了
<Evanescence> archl: hi
<archl> Evanescence:  hi，归来了
<archl> yunfan: 玩 CA/Zero-K 用 CAI，或者Chicken
<archl> yunfan: Chicken 单机玩比较有意思。一堆怪兽在你附近降生攻击你
<zhiwei> archl: 翻译manual是吧？
<archl> zhiwei: 不是，是软件
<zhiwei> 好像已经有了哦
<yunfan> archl: 我想要那种只防御的ai 让我可以自由的发展练习
<zhiwei> http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/Chinese%20(Simplified)
<archl> zhiwei:  www.rawtherapee.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2943
<archl> zhiwei: 不完整啊
<archl> yunfan:  lol
<archl> yunfan: 我喜欢狂进攻~
<archl> yunfan: 杀鸡啊。
<yunfan> archl: 关键是我现在不会玩呗 所以要那种只防御的 让我可以练习
<yunfan> archl: 有没有第一人称的任务过关的游戏？
<archl> yunfan: zero-k的任务啥的都是windows用户搞的，他们不懂如何在linux上用。。。
<archl> yunfan: 你要是会就好了~
<archl> yunfan:  任务页面在此。 http://zero-k.info/Missions
<kk> ⇪ ti: Singleplayer and missions - Zero-K free rts open source game
<yunfan> archl: 我家里没有wndows 不然我可以玩玩 GTA
<archl> yunfan: 你家就是北京的？
<archl> yunfan: 还是回家了？
<yunfan> archl: 没回家
<yunfan> archl: zk里怎么采矿 发展经济？
<archl> yunfan: 建立矿井
<archl> yunfan: 然后建立电厂，链接电厂——有半径，你能看到。
<archl> 半径相互覆盖连接矿井和电厂。
<archl> 打坏了东西就回收。
<zhiwei> archl: 这个不难翻译吧？
<zhiwei> 我一会把自己翻译后的发给你看看
<yunfan> archl: 我刚才不知道按了什么 光标没了 怎么弄回来？
<archl> zhiwei: 术语你懂罢。。。
<archl> yunfan: 按 I 看看
<Evanescence> archl: 我给你发了脚本，你用了没？
<archl> Evanescence: 没有。
<zhiwei> 现在我得安装这个软件，使用一下，这样才能更好的翻译。
<Evanescence> archl: 用好了给我回报下结果
<archl> Evanescence: 你发错人了
<yunfan> archl: 没用
<archl> yunfan: 不知道啊。。。好久没碰 zero-k 了。
<Evanescence> archl: 是jiero吧，没错啊
<yunfan> archl: 这个玩笑可开大了
<archl> Evanescence: 怎么发的。
<archl> yunfan: 因为我不满意zero-k 规则设定，退出了，做自己的mod，但最近没事件+电脑怀了。
<yunfan> archl: 按下 f5 好了
<archl> yunfan: 我的mod就是依靠 zero-k 运行的，可以使用 zero-k 的设置~包括我的指挥官。
<archl> Evanescence:  IRC发送必须我也设置才行的。
<Evanescence> archl: 我当然是邮件发的啦！
<archl> Evanescence: 比较麻烦，以前在 #wesnoth 频道问过了。
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。另外我的邮箱不是 jiero@gmail.com
<Evanescence> archl: 蛋疼的
<archl> 而是 lililjlj@gmail.com
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> archl: 我就是发的这个邮箱！
<Evanescence> archl: 你Y搞的好像我第一次认识你似的，你邮箱我还能不知道？
<archl> Evanescence: 。。。就是没有呢。。。
<archl> Evanescence: 难道你被 GFW 的人跟踪了？
<Evanescence> archl: 不可能。
<Evanescence> archl: YY的，算了，我留着自己用。。。
<archl> Evanescence: 好吧。
<archl> IBM 的市值超过 微软了。。。
<wxp> hi ，我有两个问题要问，1：我的显卡是ati x1400移动版，cpu是intel t7200，我使用附加驱动查看时，没有可用驱动是怎么回事？2：我的firefox再放flash的时候全屏会卡，声音就象机器人。。。。。。怎么回事？
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 求助啊 帮支招 wubi安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347152 我明明下的Inter i386的ubuntu ，为什么安装的时候连网下载的是amd64的内核呢！ 这样按有没有问题啊！ 求明示啊 俺是初级的 好多不是很懂 有见笑的地方请大家见谅！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 安尼耶 — 2011-10-01 20:12 
<cfy> tusooa:  moew
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？你在？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，回家了
<cfy> MaskRay: 上网不便，还是不能带电脑？
<MaskRay> cfy: 两者兼有……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。这样子
<wxp> 1：我的显卡是ati x1400移动版，cpu是intel t7200，我使用附加驱动查看时，没有可用驱动是怎么回事？2：我的firefox再放flash的时候全屏会卡，声音就象机器人。。。。。。怎么回事？
<wxp> 不可能没人知道吧
<zhiwei> 今天在奥林匹克森林公园玩了一下午
<zhiwei> 腿都走疼了
<MaskRay> cfy: 大一不准用电脑……
<zkwlx> MaskRay, 还有这规定啊
<archl> Maskray喔。你可以买平板
<archl> wxp:  附加驱动都不是好东西，没有也罢。
<archl> wxp:  flash对linux支持不好。
<archl> zhiwei: 喔。 另外，进展如何？
<wxp> archl: 对了如何知道我现在再用什么驱动？显卡
<archl> wxp: 我从来没管这个。。。我不知道。
<MaskRay> archl: 被看到就收电源线。不喜欢平板
<archl> Maskray大屏幕手机。
<zhiwei> archl: 我在使用这个软件，里面已经有部分翻译好了，我不想再翻译已经翻译好的，怎样挑出那些没有被翻译的内容呢？
<wxp> archl: 你用arch？
<archl> wxp: 不是。
<wxp> archl: 也是ubuntu？
<archl> zhiwei: 。。。不是说你从仓库拿么。
<MaskRay> cfy: 推荐点 android 软件，买了个 三星i9001
<archl> wxp: 算是罢。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，我想想
<cfy> MaskRay: opera mobile
<wxp> archl: 了解，我怀疑我现在根本就没有用显卡驱动，我安gentoo'的时候根本没法安，我根本没驱动用，没法安x
<cfy> MaskRay: 来电通
<archl> zhiwei: 喔。是我看错了。。。默认的不对啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，装了。是不是该把 qq管理 什么的都卸载掉
<archl> zhiwei: 确实全部翻译完了。。。
<zhiwei> archl: 我安装了这个软件，但是有部分内容没有翻译。
<archl> wxp: 。。。没驱动用还能显示？
<archl> zhiwei: 他们的仓库设计糟糕啊。。太多版本了。
<wxp> archl: 对啊，用cpu啊。
<zhiwei> 187，188行为何不翻译呢？
<archl> zhiwei:  http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/Chinese%20%28Simplified%29?name=branch_3.0 
<kk> ⇪ ti: Chinese (Simplified) - rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<archl> zhiwei:  似乎有些没翻译的。
<archl> wxp: 。。。
<archl> wxp: 不可能。
<wxp> archl: :-)怎么讲？
<zhiwei> archl: 我用的这个软件还是有部分没有翻译
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有个 条形码扫描器啥的
<archl> wxp:  自己去了解。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，把qq干了 :D
<zhiwei> 剩下那几个就很好翻译了吧
<archl> zhiwei: 因为版本，你的不一定是 3.0
<archl> zhiwei: 用3.×的
<archl> 看一下
<wxp> archl: :-)，因为我上次用lspci查看，我的北桥有集成显卡哦
<zhiwei> 3.0.0
<archl> wxp:  我不知道。
<archl> zhiwei: 应该是 8.14更新过了，
<archl> zhiwei: 看那个页面 http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/Chinese%20%28Simplified%29?name=branch_3.0
<archl> 从那里获得 raw， 最新版本的
<zhiwei> ubuntu software center
<archl> zhiwei: 。。。 我说的是 翻译文件。。。
<archl> zhiwei:  就是我给的这个链接。
<zhiwei> 安装好之后直接选择中文界面，然后就看到有些内容没有翻译
<zhiwei> archl: 你给我的这个地址也不是最全的
<archl> zhiwei:  你有更全的么。。。
<zhiwei> http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/English+%28US%29 这里有1001行，而你给我的只有862行。
<kk> ⇪ ti: English (US) - rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<archl> zhiwei: 那是不同 branch。。。 那个是对应 4.0的。
<zhiwei> 我用的是3.0.0
<archl> zhiwei: 好吧。你翻译完了 3.0，继续跳入 4.0的坑罢， 4.0 是全球第一个支持 32位浮点的此类软件。大概会让这个程序声名远播。
<zhiwei> 3.0已经有人翻译了
<zhiwei> 不知道用什么工具来进行翻译
<zhiwei> 他们给出的未翻译的内容中，有部分已经在之前版本中翻译了
<archl> zhiwei: 希望你吧 3.0翻译全部完成，不剩下一点。只要文本编辑器中就好了。gedit就可以。
<zhiwei> http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/source/browse/rtdata/languages/Chinese%20%28Simplified%29?name=branch_3.0    3.0就剩下最下面的那十行了
<kk> ⇪ ti: Chinese (Simplified) - rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<archl> zhiwei:  你可以直接点击那个 edit 然后 翻译完， 注明 3.0，就结束了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA4Nzk0ODIw.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 神的记事本 - 第12集 - 2011 - 动漫 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<zkwlx> 好看吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Floppy music DUO - Imperial march
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p176UpWQOs4
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - SpaceX's Plans for the Future
<zkwlx> 。。。。无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 機器人帝國 取代 人類 指日可待 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqMVg5ixhd0
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - BigDog Evolution
<naked89tt> 大家国庆快乐
<cfy> 国庆快乐
<tusooa> cfy: windows again?
<naked89tt> 有个问题？
<naked89tt> transmission  下载的时候怎么才不会伤害本本的硬盘，下载的东西都在移动硬盘里
<CyrusYzGTt> 內存
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 需要怎么设置
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ ,,增大 緩存 起碼在 內存的 60% 對硬盤的寫入 設置爲 30分鐘
<naked89tt> 配置setting.json这个文件吗
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, ？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, "cache-size-mb": 4, ？
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 嗯，設置爲 8067 我是設置 一半到 60%的
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 對硬盤的寫入 設置爲 30分鐘  ——这个选项是哪一个？
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ ..額，，忘了，，後面這個  mldonkey纔有
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，，可以從內核設置的，，在 /proc/sys/vm下的
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 哦  今天玩hdchina硬盘伤不起
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 不過設置內核不建議 30分鐘才寫入，，應該在 20秒 才寫入
<naked89tt> cy
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然知道那么多
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 這是 你更新程式 或者 某些數據 可能會在斷電 引起損失
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, transmission有30分钟写入这个选项吗
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,我什麼也不知道 naked89tt 你不要問了。。
<naked89tt> ……
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你太不可爱了
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ 我記得 以前是有這個選項的
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 没女孩喜欢无能的男人
<zkwlx> 这位大姐有勾引小正太了
<naked89tt> 设置了一下 果然trans不卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ，，你在對我人身攻擊，，我要向 人權委員會 告你
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  我要你展示自己的能力。
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 人权委员会会保护大家说真话的权利的
<naked89tt> 交换空间几乎不怎么用到
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我對你沒有興趣，，沒必要
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ..可是，這是假話。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 你是壞人，，
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 这句时真话
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ ,,
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...你是女的？
<tusooa> cfy: 你咋又去闻到死了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<zkwlx> 1
<wzssyqa> 有大姐出没？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 寡人是男人
<archl> wzssyqa: 你？
<zkwlx> 我在数一个人上当
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZTMT89EAHM
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How A Virus Changes The World
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  噼里啪啦
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ？？
<wzssyqa> archl: 显然我不是
<archl> wzssyqa: 恩。
<wzssyqa> archl: 你呢？
<thirteen> 估计这种地方女孩子基本绝迹了
 * CyrusYzGTt 誰有 死海文書 的中文版，我想看看，，
<thirteen> 死海？
<thirteen> 小学的课本？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 看eva吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 我說的是 google 文獻的那個
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，我看了，EVA就是根据那个和圣经做的动漫，很深的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..你有 google那個版本的英文或中文麼，，拉丁文 也行的，，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 当然，没有....
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§  ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, /______\
<thirteen> 。。。还拉丁文真的假的？
<thirteen> 不是都这么牛吧
<alvin_rxg1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ykXK2FC2fM  lol
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - @Dormtainment - Penny Pong
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，你畫畫的 計劃沒了
<thirteen> 你们怎么学的？俺看点简单的英文资料都要找翻译 ，你们怎么这么牛x
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ google翻譯，
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我画画的计划？！
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 如果是 圖片 用ocr識別，
<thirteen> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。x鄙视你们 我还以为你们都是高人
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 就是 你剛纔 補全的 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<L-----D> thirteen, 你还当真了？
<thirteen> 还让俺小小的崇拜了一把
<zkwlx> thirteen, 你以为这里都是语言学家？
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 這裏的都是 linux興趣纔是真的
<thirteen> 不是，俺以为这里都是高人来着 至少不像俺看点资料都要找翻译的
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 看不是自己母語的資料，，要看感覺，，就算不懂，再看一邊就是
<thirteen> 你们用的都是乌图班？
<c933103> ………在百度貼吧看見有人問 用哪个版本的ubuntu比较好一点，我现 在用的这个是wubi安装的10.10-i386 ， 但是显卡驱动装上后屏幕右下角会有一 个黑色半透明的AMDhard....的标志。 flash从火狐提示的缺失插件里装了之 后，还会提示缺失。。从adobe官方下 载，然后在ubuntu应用中心进度条一直 不动。。。求解。。。 <--……
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用戶 御空飄過
<thirteen> 我也是fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora15 gnome3 用戶 御空飄過
<thirteen> 俺还拿着鸟哥摸石头过河呢
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg1: 大叔１０分钟之内到
<zkwlx> thirteen, 鸟哥的书确实不错
<alvin_rxg1> 不是6点么？
<c933103> …win7/xp/kubuntu 三啟動路過…
<thirteen> 可是不知道学了linux该干啥了！！挺迷茫的
<thirteen> 当初接触纯粹是觉得好玩 自由来着
<zkwlx> thirteen, 你要想搞计算机，学linux绝对不白学，要是别的就算了.....费时费力
<thirteen> 想倒是想搞 可不知道到底该搞啥
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 追求自由是錯的，，自由的價值纔是根本
<thirteen> 现在你们一般用linux做啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqCuXYRYKtA&feature=ytn%3Amptnews
<thirteen> 感觉都找不到事做 
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Is USA under Nuclear Threat by Iran ?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 有没有试过在 linux 下编译给 windows 用的 haskell 程序，或者在 windows 里装 parsec
<tusooa> MaskRay: 复杂。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……你看我像這麼蛋疼的人嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 看電影 ，，玩遊戲，，看 文獻
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不過Wine有MinGW的Winegcc之後好像可以這麼做。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没办法，涉及到 windows 就会麻烦
<tusooa> MaskRay: 想到闻到死上用？
<thirteen> linux下有啥游戏好玩的？
<tusooa> thirteen: 去问 jiero
<MaskRay> tusooa: windows 下有 ghc，但是缺一个包，我装不来
<thirteen> jiero在吗？
<tusooa> thirteen: memoserv下？
<tusooa> thirteen: 或者，去笨兔论坛问
<moriramar> thirteen, 有呀，掃雷！
<tusooa> thirteen: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=45445
<kk> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<moriramar> thirteen, 太好玩了，我同學玩了2年，我看着都蛋疼。
<thirteen> tusooa 哪你们呢用linux 都做啥呢？
<tusooa> moriramar: 那吾没在linux下找到。
<tusooa> 要不，自己写个？
<moriramar> tusooa, 哈？
<tusooa> thirteen: 去看http://github.com/tusooa/tusooa
<kk> ⇪ ti: tusooa/tusooa - GitHub
<moriramar> tusooa, 掃雷Gnome/KDE都有呀？
<moriramar> tusooa, 不用的自找的，不同情。
<thirteen> 倒是看到游戏库里面有不少游戏
<tusooa> moriramar: 不用gnome,kde.
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> thirteen, 其實如果是新來Linux，我一般第一個推薦的遊戲是NWN。
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20101114  USE="X a52 alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl (-bluray) -bs2b -cdparanoia
<tusooa> -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mpg123 -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) -vpx (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 8,316 kB
<tusooa> 好吧。。。
<moriramar> thirteen, 問題是這個遊戲好像不太受待見，而且我自己都沒玩通。
<moriramar> tusooa, 居然還不用mplayer2
<moriramar> tusooa, mplayer2随意定位那個功能太強了。
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ warzone2100
<tusooa> amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~sparc ~x86 ~amd64-linux
<tusooa> moriramar: 额，那，吾用作emms放歌的。。。
<moriramar> tusooa, ……
<tusooa> 估计有人要说吾了
<moriramar> tusooa, 暴殄天物呀！
<moriramar> tusooa, 放歌用個蛋的mplayer呀？
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> tusooa, 不行了，現在人都太奢侈了……
<MaskRay> tusooa: emms 如何 random access
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道。。。
<thirteen> 我放歌都是网站上用插件的都不下载
<moriramar> thirteen, +1
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这点就足以否定了……
<moriramar> mplayer這麼多功能，明顯是用來看毛片的。
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 我也用mplayer放歌，，聽 道德經
<thirteen> 。。。。。。。。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 否定啥
<moriramar> 任何播放器都不如mplayer放毛片好。這麼高的地位，只有mplayer有資格，其它的連資格都沒有。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 貌似 vlc可以撼動 mplayer
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧，最近我愛上了ffmplay了。
<moriramar> s/m//
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 現在 ffmpeg貌似成爲了 mplayer的一個專門的解碼器了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这点就足以否定它了……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, mplayer已經把ffmpeg分出來了？原來不是他們自己維護一個的嗎？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 要去random?作个脚本吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 現在 不需要自己安裝 codecs那些也可以解碼了，，mplayer調用 ffmpeg解碼了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。不錯。
<MaskRay> openfetion 怎么样？
<thirteen> 你们说的是mplayer-1.0-0.124.20110412svn.fc15（i686）吗？
<MaskRay> 有没有 cli 的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 除了個別需要， 現在流行的都不需要自己安裝 codecs
<CyrusYzGTt> thirteen§ 不僅僅 fedora的 mplayer
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。mplayer還自帶了什麼解碼器了嗎？
<thirteen> 我看电影都用自带的电影播放器
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 就是 你要安裝 yum install mplayer就會 依賴安裝 ffmpeg openamr ..etc
<thirteen> 感觉和其他没啥区别 可能是电脑低端了
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: (add-hook 'emms-player-finished-hook 'emms-random)
<alvin_rxg1> 求个 chromium CSS, 如何对应 Sans 和 Serif 设置不同的字体？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你试试能不能随机播放
<MaskRay> moriramar: 能不能让 ghc 生成 c 代码再交叉编译
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 放弃……
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 为啥？
 * alvin_rxg1 求个 chromium CSS, 如何对应 Sans 和 Serif 设置不同的字体？
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 操作不便
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: o
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾这边，C-c C-m l就调出playlist.C-c C-m p就是pause/continue
<thirteen> 你们看过龙胆虎威4么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有
<alvin_rxg1> 求个 chromium CSS, 如何对应 Sans 和 Serif 设置不同的字体？
<thirteen> 很还看的
<thirteen> 跟电脑有关
<thirteen> 里面的黑客很牛x相信你们会喜欢
<thirteen> 曾经的经典大片
<gebjgd> 蛋疼吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK33WA-9WJw
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Minecraft - Animal Breeding (1.9 Prerelease Part 5)
<gebjgd> Jakalala 蛋疼？
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 什么？
<gebjgd> Jakalala 没什么
<Jakalala> gebjgd: androirc好用吗？
<gebjgd> Jakalala 没什么好用不好用的
<gebjgd> Jakalala 关键是带键盘的手机好用
<Jakalala> gebjgd: yaaic  darairc用过没？
<gebjgd> Jakalala 没有。androirc支持昵称补全
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 不错，我喜欢
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g?
<gebjgd> Jakalala b!
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 我是问你手机是g ?
<gebjgd> Jakalala g是什么？
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 手机型号
<gebjgd> Jakalala 没听说什么g
<gebjgd> Jakalala htc desire z
<Jakalala> gebjgd: htc g ?
<Jakalala> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> Jakalala htc没有g
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g1 dream g2 magic g3 hero
<gebjgd> Jakalala 没听说过
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g6 legend
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g8 wildfire
<gebjgd> Jakalala 都说带键盘的了
<gebjgd> Jakalala htc带键盘屈指可数
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g16 带键盘
<gebjgd> Jakalala 那个屏幕太小。你还说出几个带键盘的？
<gebjgd> Jakalala 总用有全键盘的就3款
<Jakalala> gebjgd: g1 dream 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> w800i的路過
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你打酱油的？
<gebjgd> w800是什么玩意？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈喊你回家吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我剛吃完
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: w800i是？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 手機
<Jakalala> gebjgd: android不支持jar?
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你那不是索爱吗？
<gebjgd> Jakalala 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我上次让你推荐个wm，你给我个索爱
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ j220c我第一部手機
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那现在这部是迪迦奥特曼
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 現在是 w800i
<gebjgd> 老婆的索爱也不错就是屏幕小点
<gebjgd> 全键盘
<CyrusYzGTt> 看美女化妝也是享受  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xeo2UK1gCkc
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Runway Smokey Eyes + Fashion Show Vlog!
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你老婆是哪国人呀？嘿嘿
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃又空虚了。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我看完後，可以爲爾畫眉。
<maya> 乃就会说好听的。。。。
<gebjgd> Jakalala 地球人
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 只對汝說，
<maya> 很好嘛
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 那也还只是好听的而已
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 來我家，我會行動的
<maya> 。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 今天坐车遇见一个漂亮MM，再联想到自己现在还是一个男孩，就有点无语了………… 让那个漂亮MM把我变成男人吧！
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..??
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。
<maya> - -！
<maya> 我都理解了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 銅鏡前爲佳人畫眉，
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经变成男人了吗？
<tenzu> 你可以成为海贼王的男人
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 梳妝檯前畫姻緣
 * pocoyo 说 tenzu V5
<Jakalala> maya: 你是女人？
<maya> 恩
<maya> 女孩。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> 已经成为女人了...
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Jakalala 变性的女孩
<tenzu> pocoyo: 好好翻译
<gebjgd> Jakalala 也是女孩
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 舉杯邀爾共渡一生緣
<Jakalala> gebjgd: good
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 千里姻緣一綫牽
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 我一直觉得它是一个萎缩的大树
<tenzu> irc房里有荷尔蒙的味道
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 親親
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你是女人还是女孩？
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你猜
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ tenzu 的頭像是銷魂MM.頸部以下是肌肉男
<maya> 恩恩
<CyrusYzGTt> 傷心。。
<maya> 咋啦
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你應該 抱抱
<maya> 酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> again
<tenzu> 熊抱
 * maya 抱抱 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 親親
<maya> ^_^
<Jakalala> tenzu: 我一直以为你是个男人，从你kick k就看出你是一个彪憾的男人，没想到你竟然是个女的，还能是个女孩，我太无语了…………
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为什么我用playonlinux装的MSoffice不能输入密钥啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347161 如题啊。。 就是说到了输入密钥的那一步，直接鼠标点不到输入框。并且用TAB键也到不了。是什么原因啊。急求大神啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 messIDOu — 2011-10-01 22:35 
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你也是女孩?
<pocoyo> 有人用 sdcv.exe 吗？
<maya> 为神马是彪憾  而不是彪悍= =
<maya> tenzu: 女的就可以了  表说女人女孩了。。。。
<tenzu> maya: 行,女的
<maya> 卡卡
<CyrusYzGTt> 哇哇
<pocoyo> tenzu: test 这个音标 怎么说 sdcv.exe显示成这样  /test; t\u025bst/
<pocoyo> tenzu: test 这个音标 怎么说  /test; t\u025bst/
<Jakalala> tenzu: 我是男孩，我们不如一起变成男人和女人吧，嘿嘿
<tenzu> pocoyo: /test/
<maya> 哈哈哈哈
<tusooa> pocoyo: 为啥用.exe
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我知道 那个。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 等Great
<tusooa> pocoyo: 
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那你想说啥?
<tusooa> Great啥
<pocoyo> tusooa: 等G3呢。sdcv 在 linux下音标显示正常。在window下下载的人家编译版本 音标显示不正常啊。
<Jakalala> yunfan: hi jfy
<pocoyo> tusooa: http://download.csdn.net/detail/xiongmao86/2847757
<pocoyo> tusooa: 你用？算了 你肯定不用win
<tusooa> pocoyo: 试着自己编译。要不，用stardict
<tenzu> Jakalala: 如果你去天上人间的话,没准儿还有进账,可惜已经关了
<pocoyo> tusooa: emacs下用。怎么用stardict?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我想搜 音标 用英语怎么讲。
<tusooa> pocoyo: 那，更自虐额
<tusooa> pocoyo: 直接去linux用，不得了
<pocoyo> tusooa: 还行吧 也不算太自虐吧
<tusooa> 。。。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 我等G3
<tusooa> pocoyo: 其实，吾用fvwm
<tenzu> pocoyo: phonetic symbol,查来的
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://download.csdn.net/detail/xiongmao86/2847757 我下载这个 提示缺两个dll 下载下来了。不知道怎么选择字体。
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M11SvDtPBhA
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A.
<Jakalala> tenzu: 今天坐车遇到的那个女孩好漂亮，我好喜欢，但现在看不到，怎么半
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 涼拌
<tenzu> pocoyo: iciba.com上面看看不就得了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你说得对。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: miley不漂亮
<pocoyo> tenzu: 直接是国庆节 iciba
<tenzu> Jakalala: 怂了?没敢要电话?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 知道，，看到哦啊有個跟我同名的竟然是女的的
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。
<Jakalala> tenzu: 偶是个小男生，没恋爱过
<tenzu> Jakalala: 初中的?
<Jakalala> tenzu: 大一
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jlv8F9cerA  有點傻冒的感覺
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - An experiment
<Jakalala> tenzu: 初中来这，有点太早吧
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。
<Jakalala> tenzu: 我高二才来过这
<maya> 同上
<maya> 现在高三的飘过~~~
<maya> 我靠
<maya> 初中的来了
<Jakalala> tenzu: 貌似这也有几个高中的，有一个好像是happyaron
<maya> 猫扑~~~~~
<maya> 来  给maya姐亲亲~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maya> MopperWhite: 猫扑~~~~~
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 他这是在调戏我吗？
<maya> MopperWhite: 乃怎么也来这里啦~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tenzu> Jakalala: 他大学了
<Jakalala> tenzu: 嘿嘿，我也大学了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我 高中肆業的
<maya> .
<zxrjkl> ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 他又当你面公然调戏别的男人，就像鸟人那一次
<lidb> 我怎么会有一种这儿是 ubuntu 讨论区的幻觉
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，所以 吾不再原諒 maya 
<CyrusYzGTt> lidb§ 這是 linuxcn
<tenzu> 夫妻吵架,床尾和
<Jakalala> lidb: no. This is chat room
<maya> 。。。。。
<tusooa> #geek-cn
<maya> 他系小弟弟
<CyrusYzGTt> 小弟弟 也是 男的
<maya> ，。。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> 他比我小两级  我不会喜欢比我小的的男人的 放心好了。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不太放心
<tenzu> 谁是小弟弟?
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我们每个男孩都有自己的小弟弟，他会跟别人的小弟弟好上的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦，
<tenzu> 死玻璃
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 那随乃的便好了
<Jakalala> tenzu: who
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，必需的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHTwyXu65BA  我還是喜歡練體操的
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - We Found Love
 * Jakalala 宣布CyrusYzGTt和maya正式分手
<CyrusYzGTt> 欲將心事付瑤琴，知音少，弦斷有誰聽。
<maya> 岳飞的？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-01 23:08:16 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> 西廂記
<zxrjkl> IRC新手问问题： ”(11:05:54 PM) ***Jakalala 宣布CyrusYzGTt和maya正式分手 “ 其中的 * 是怎么回事
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> 。。。。。。
 * lidb test123
<lidb> zxrjkl, 使用 "/me message" 即可
 * Jakalala ...
 * zxrjkl message
 * lidb ≡~≡.
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<maya> 方丈？
 * Jakalala les是不是都喜欢百合，所以有被称为百合？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<maya> hotoo: 方丈？
 * microcai android 2.4 出来了没
<tenzu> 2.2的机器能刷2.3么?会不会太卡?
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來不能泄漏道家機密，，不然會掉綫的
<CyrusYzGTt> > rank 2
<CyrusYzGTt> > log10 2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 0.3010299956639812
<CyrusYzGTt> > dram × celcius × microliter × ampere
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp 33
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 14643579785916.06
<link307> 用pe盘怎么修复mbr
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp 2012
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Infinity
<CyrusYzGTt> > 70
<CyrusYzGTt> > tan 70
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 1.2219599181369434
<CyrusYzGTt> > e17
<tusooa> > 'kk' * 55
<kk> tusooa, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CyrusYzGTt> > 道 * 55
<MaskRay> 求 samsung i9001 linux 驱动……
<CyrusYzGTt> > "道" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道道
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 用 grmma
<zxrjkl> > 'kk' * 'kk'
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 用 gammu
<kk> zxrjkl, can't convert String into Integer
<CyrusYzGTt> > "å¾·" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·å¾·
<CyrusYzGTt> > "經" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經經
<CyrusYzGTt> > "道可道，非常道" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可道，非常道道可
<CyrusYzGTt> > "道可道，非常道。" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，非常道。道可道，
<CyrusYzGTt> > "真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！" * 55
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<tusooa> '不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。" * 55
<tusooa> > '不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。" * 55
<tusooa> > '不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。' * 55
<kk> tusooa, 不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢说可不敢说，非常不敢说。不敢
<zxrjkl> > "道德经“*(55!)
<CyrusYzGTt> > "太上老君說常清靜經" * 55
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太上老君說常清靜經太
<jarodlau> ??? 不要刷屏,我...
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 官网怎么找不到驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 額，，去找 第三方的，，我睡覺了，，再會，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 蕩婦，再會
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 再会
<maya> cy晕‘
<moriramar> 怎麼又刷屏了……
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> www.chinamobile.blackberry.com被墙了？
<zxrjkl> 似乎是的
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 网页不能打开
<mayli> > ' '*55
<kk> mayli,  
<mayli> kk: ..
<pocoyo> kk: V5
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: ... 明天打电话问问
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 应该是故障了
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 天知道，这个可是中国移动给的网...
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<tenzu> 晚安
<zxrjkl> 晚安
<MeaCulpa_> 98块钱的BPM, 免费试用两个月
<MeaCulpa_> 看来黑莓在国内还是玩不转的
<MeaCulpa_> 尤其这次英国的事情，估计国家怕了
<tenzu> 能挂ssh或者vpn么
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 哦，原来中国的BIS已经停止了
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 有点搞笑阿，RIM说停止中国的BIS服务，移动联通这边还在邀请用户试用...
<pocoyo> BIS是什么
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 试用手机,而不是服务...
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 不是，我水货手机
<MeaCulpa_> 移动察觉到我是黑莓，让我使用服务
<MeaCulpa_> 但这个服务网站已经被老外停了
<MeaCulpa_> 看来移动真的不搞黑莓了，我要转投联通了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 那网站我也打不开,应该是关掉了
<SkyHacker> iphone?
<MeaCulpa_> en
<mayli> > "." * 55
<kk> mayli, .......................................................
<mayli> kk: bot 被做掉了？
<kk> mayli, 你在哪里？  ㍘ 
<mayli> kk: ??
<kk> mayli, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<mayli> kk: 是应该休息一下了
<kk> mayli, 休息一下...  ㍘ 
<yunfan> evo:test 不错
<yunfan> 比 zero-k爽 
<yunfan> 就是我得去买个键盘来 俄
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-02 01:35:36 +0800
<mayli> > Time.now
<mayli> > Time.notnow
<kk> mayli, 2011-10-02 01:36:14 +0800
<zent00> hi,all
<kk> zent00, 好  ㍚ 
<wxp> hi
<kk> wxp, 好  ㍚ 
<qmake> 这么晚了 也只有机器人还在了
<qmake> kk
<alvin_rxg> #sabayon 没人？……
<kk>  06:02
<ofan> yooooooooo
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-02 06:23:43 +0800
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-02
<knownbad> .
<tusooa> echo *;
<tusooa> say for glob '*';
<MaskRay> .file
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dss.collections.imj.org.il/dss_video
<kk> ⇪ ti: Digital Dead Sea Scrolls at the Israel Museum, Jerusalem
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: gammu 怎么用
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ google gammu,,有教程，，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: wammu 装不上，NameError: name 'discover_devices' is not defined，google 不到原因
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 額，，gammu，，吧，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 找不到教程
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ google gammu 看官網的
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: gammu manual 么？太大了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 那你也得看，，反正我已經 兩年沒有用過，
<hulu123> 有个内核问题想请教
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 我只想把手机当 usb mass storage 用
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 那不如將 SD卡 拿出來用 讀卡器 
<widon> :LookupFile如果第一次搜索没有打开文件，第二次搜索什么都搜不出来。。。
<widon> :FufFile第一次太慢了。。。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道对应的设备名叫什么，/dev/ 下的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..我也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dss.collections.imj.org.il/isaiah#1:2
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 我用 gammu savesms TEXT 或者其他命令，它都提示 bad option!
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 去官網看看，我當時 只是用來同步 聯繫人 ，，現在功能都不知道
<tusooa> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dss.collections.imj.org.il/dss_video
<kk> ⇪ ti: Digital Dead Sea Scrolls at the Israel Museum, Jerusalem
<tusooa> 现在可以看到颜色了
<jarodlau> ?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么作到的
<hulu123> 有个内核问题可以问么？
<tusooa> hulu123: 可以问，但是可能没人回答。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: erc-interpret-mirc-color t
<hulu123> 是关于高端内存映射的
<MaskRay> tusooa: erc 更新了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcFaces#toc2
<kk> ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Erc Faces
<tusooa> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcControlCharacters
<kk> ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Erc Control Characters
<tusooa> “Color highlighting is not enabled. You’ll need to set ‘erc-interpret-mirc-color’ for that.”
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu123§ 推薦 vdso 都默認啓用的，你自己看文檔
<hulu123> CyrusYzGTt: vdso 是什么？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 截图，(setq qerc-interpret-mirc-color t)?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 对啊
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu123§ google之
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是erc-interpret-mirc-color
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没那q字
<hulu123> CyrusYzGTt: 我问的是 高端内存映射
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu123§ 這也是 內存映射，是目前高端的，，
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/96193
<hulu123> CyrusYzGTt: 具体的说式内存空间的高端内存映射
<MaskRay> tusooa: C-c 1 提示 undefiend
<tusooa> MaskRay: C-q C-c
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu123§ glibc也實現的，，自己看 linux文檔，
<hulu123> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是内核
<MaskRay> test
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu123§ 就是內核  linux就是內核的意思
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋用黑字，吾这里都看不见 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 對於不懂 linux意思的 不回答
<hulu123> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法沟通了
<MaskRay> test
<tusooa> MaskRay: 难道你那边有lag?
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ fail you use utf8 ,I use utf-128
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: ...去看/topic
<tusooa> Please use utf-8 charset
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 咔咔
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-02 10:21:32 +0800
<tusooa> > Date.today
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-02 10:23:32 +0800
<tusooa> > Date.today
<tusooa> kk: > Time.now
<tusooa> !time
 * oink_vIVgq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 02 日 星期日 10:24:08
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Jakalala> tusooa: !time
<tusooa> Jakalala: 10:22:59
<Jakalala> tusooa: done well
<MaskRay> tusooa: 输入时看不到颜色
<tusooa> MaskRay: 对啊。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 频道的 +c 去掉了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不过那^C应该加颜色
<tusooa> MaskRay: en
<MaskRay> red hello
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没发现红字。
<Jakalala> Haha
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那白的
<Jakalala> Waitting 
<tusooa> ls
<Jakalala>  哇哈哈
<tusooa> Jakalala: ...
<Jakalala> tusooa: 哇哈哈
<tusooa> Jakalala: 就会笑了？
<Jakalala> tusooa: 有颜色没？
<tusooa> Jakalala: 第一个有。第二个没
<Pwnna> o.o
<Jakalala> tusooa:  这次呢？
<Jakalala>  嘿嘿
<Jakalala>  ...
<Jakalala>  ...
<Jakalala>  it's not fun
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. 可悲 ，xchat不能發除了 黑色 的字體，，
<wxp> 我怎么觉得数据结构那么无聊那
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 你的字體不是彩色，，是單色+
<zhangning> 大家好
<zhangning> 请问忘记了IRC的密码怎么办啊
<kk> zhangning, 好  ㍢ 
<Pwnna> 这里有用emesene的吗？
<MaskRay> 一般 android 手机的通讯录保存在哪个目录？
<wxp> hi
<kk> wxp, 好  ㍣ 
<Kowalki> Hiall
<Kowalki> text
<hulu123> 什么叫作重复使用线性地址
<MaskRay> 可恶的qq通讯录，怎么卸载
<yunfan> MaskRay: bs用win32的人
<MaskRay> yunfan: 买的 samsung i9001，默认装了这个
<maya> ofan~
<maya> ofan: 乃过的肿么样丫~
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<yunfan> 话说如何在没有光驱的情况下安装win32呢
<yunfan> i mean xp
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ?? 啥事？？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 如何在没有光驱 只有个linux的情况下安装win32
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不懂，，如果是 linux32/64用 liveUSB
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: linux启动不需要你教 俄
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那就無解，，問別人吧
<namoamitabuddha> 我每次Firefox升级之后都变成英文的, 有没有Solution
<namoamitabuddha> 有人知道么?
<namoamitabuddha> 算了
<cursorzz> firefox 没有相关的语言包吗？
<cursorzz> 额。。。走了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 看来要买个硬盘
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不如買個 外置的 光驅吧，，現在 BD開始流行，，其他的也開始降價了，，如果還是嫌貴就買個二手的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 光驱好无聊 还是买快硬盘好 可以用 kvm加载他启动 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<phoenixlzx> 有木有会CSS的..?
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有，
<tenzu> 艹榴竟然上不去了,为啥?
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: Google+?
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 很少用了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 都用啥哦，我觉得G+挺好，还不用梯子
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 改hosts?
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 恩那
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=251
<kk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - share下大家自己的G+号吧，
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 发给你了
<Houge_Langley>  打扰一下各位，我想延迟启动我的conky，刚刚修改了~/.conky/autostart/conky.desktop的exec，修改为：exec=sh -c 'sleep 10s;<sh /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh>'，现在启动不起来，不知道哪里写错了？！
<lsong> GPlus:song940@gmail.com
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: sleep 10,是不是这里写错了
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 兄弟的意思是不需要"s"
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 我记得是不要的
<Houge_Langley> 好的，我试试，稍后间
<Houge_Langley> 见
<duoer> zhcon --utf8
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 还是不行
<Houge_Langley> 修改成：Exec=sh -c 'sleep 5;<sh /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh>'
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 为什么有<>?
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 不需要？！
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 我没试过
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 哦，我试试：Exec=sh -c 'sleep 5 /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh'
<Houge_Langley> 不知道“;”是不是必须的
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 应该是要;
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 我在终端运行：sh -c 'sleep 5s ; sh /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh’还是不行
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 我在终端运行：sh -c 'sleep 5 ; sh /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh’还是不行
<Houge_Langley> 应该说都不行
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 分开写呢?
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 或者直接到一个脚本里,开机运行这个脚本
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 嗯，待会儿试试，我还是不延时运行了，效果差不多。
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 谢谢兄弟，我先去吃饭
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: ;-)
<jlzhang> 国庆节快乐，大家都出去玩了吗？
<cfy> hello all
<zoombut> hi
<kk> zoombut, 好  ㍥ 
<jlzhang> hi
<jlzhang> 吃过了？
<kk> jlzhang, 好  ㍥ 
<zoombut> 上班中。。。
<mayli> louxiu: 哈尔滨工程大学？
<jlzhang> zoombut: 忙不？
<zoombut> 不忙。。
<jlzhang> zoombut: 来聊聊天啊
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 还是不行，我换回原先的exec=sh /home/houge/.conky/conky.sh了。
<jlzhang> Houge_Langley: 我之前这样调用.pl脚本好像是可以的。
<tenzu> Houge_Langley: 写成exec= sh ~/conkystart.sh ,然后在conkeystart.sh里分两行写之前的命令
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: hi miley cyrus
<Jakalala> yunfan: hi jfy
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-02 13:55:32 +0800
<jlzhang> > Time.now.ntp
<kk> jlzhang, undefined method `ntp' for 2011-10-02 13:56:14 +0800:Time
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 我想了下，或许不用延迟启动，刚刚手动延迟启动后效果和之前一样。
<Houge_Langley> tenzu: 谢谢兄弟，;-)
<Houge_Langley> jlzhang: ;-)
<tfytyrtyrty> hi
<kk> tfytyrtyrty, 好  ㍦ 
<tfytyrtyrty> 第一次这么聊 呵呵
<jlzhang> Houge_Langley: 在搞conky?什么系统？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍦ 
<phoenixlzx> 好消息啊～～
<phoenixlzx> 大好消息～～～
<phoenixlzx> http://planet.archlinuxcn.org/2011/kdeplasma-networkmanagement-uses-adsl/
<kk> ⇪ ti: KDE Plasma挂件可以使用ADSL连接了 | Planet ArchlinuxCN
<jjjj> phoenixlzx: 标题党？
<phoenixlzx> jjjj: 啥？
<jjjj> phoenixlzx: 嘿嘿，没什么
<gebjgd> 垃圾kde终于支持adsl了
<gebjgd> 不易
<gebjgd> nokia 2323c
<jjjj> gebjgd: 神奇吧，嘿嘿
<jlzhang> gebjgd: ADSL不是装个PPPoE包不就可以了吗？
<gebjgd> jjjj, 神奇什么？
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我说的是gui前端
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx的爆料。反正我不用垃圾kde
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 哦！
<caleb-> ?
<ofan> yooooo
<archl> 大家好。
<MaskRay> 华音通讯行那两个人真是能宰人
<MaskRay> cfy: 终于把 qq 那几个 system software 卸载掉了……
<ofan> 又睡不着了
<NoIE> 一般 Linux 的教材||文章中，喜欢叫“目录”还是“文件夹”？
<Kandu> NoIE: 一般叫目錄
<NoIE> Kandu: 谢谢。
<ofan> directory=目录，folder=文件夹
<NoIE> ofan: 我在翻译一个 wiki ，里面满篇都是 folder ，不过我不太愿意翻译为文件夹。
<NoIE> 觉得Win的风味太重了。
<Freebuilder> NoIE: 看语境翻译吧
<NoIE> Freebuilder: 不是同义词吗？
<Freebuilder> NoIE: 我觉得还是看语境翻译好，就像 C# 文章，一概用“方法”很讨厌
<NoIE> Freebuilder: 我对 C# 不甚了解。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE, folder显然是文件夹
<Freebuilder> NoIE: 我是想说，你觉得那个语境用“目录”合适就用“目录”，用“文件夹”合适就用“文件夹”
<Freebuilder> NoIE: 无论是 directory 还是 folder
<Freebuilder> NoIE: 同一个单词可以翻译成不同的词
<archl> NoIE:  https://sites.google.com/site/hjmsmc/home
<archl> NoIE:  http://i.imgur.com/7aB6V.jpg
<NoIE> archl：需要我做什么吗？
<archl> NoIE:  不需要，这些是模型，自由授权制作的，如果有人用最好了。
<NoIE> archl：最近不打算做射击类游戏，也许再过两三年，我用得着。
<linsuxy> 大家国庆快乐
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你在吗？
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候去米国？
<archl> Freebuilder: 只有 Liberation 系照着 微软核心字体的宽度设计。
<kk> 新 东北校区 • Ubuntu/环境变量:修改/etc/environment 导致开机不能登录！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347227 http://lmdy2001.blog.163.com/blog/stati ... 101229575/ 这个是我今天的战果，找到了一个安装jdk后开机不能登录的解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 hOtT67 — 2011-10-02 15:57 
<archl> Freebuilder:  这句话我去年对你说过了。。。你又忘了。
<Freebuilder> archl: 你怎么知道我发了这么一帖？
<archl> Freebuilder: 你去年问过。
<Freebuilder> archl: 去年？
<archl> 720P 摄像需要很高的 DSP 频率额。
<Freebuilder> archl: 汗！我自己都记不清了！
<archl> Freebuilder: 对的。那么搜搜 Log看
<archl> Freebuilder:  否则我就是又一次预知未来了。
<Freebuilder> archl: 没搜到，我只搜到我刚发的贴，没去年的
<archl> Freebuilder: 恩。那就是 另一个人了。
<archl> Freebuilder: 你最近才开始狂研究字体啊。
<archl> Freebuilder: 不若你制作一个吧。
<Freebuilder> archl: 以前随便瞎搞搞就没搞了
<archl> Freebuilder: 我以前就找好看的，因为不管对齐啥的。
<archl> 今天这里也没人了。
<gebjgd> 累死了，终于帮老婆补好了车胎
<gebjgd> 游泳去。看白人妹子去
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> microcai: 微菜也在 fedora-zh 到底为什么呢。
<microcai> archl:  ?
<microcai> archl:  不行啊？
 * microcai 买了 8G 内存了
 * microcai 哦也
 * microcai 8G 内存真舒服
 * microcai 只有两个内存插口，不然就 16G 了
<ayaka> http://pic.yupoo.com/lxr12_v/BpBWtLJW/b2JpQ.jpg  福建师大附中150周年搞笑图片
<archl> microcai: 喔。你能用 4GB 以上内存呢。。。没做到过。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.04 less中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347229 网上查到有两种解决办法，但我在shell中运行这两个命令后，问题依然存在。请问有什么好办法呢？谢谢 解决此问题有两个办法： 1. export LESSCHARSET=utf-8 (推荐) 2. export LESS=-Mrf 统计信息: 发表于 由 sinojelly — 2011-10-02 16:36 
<ayaka> archl, 6GB me
<microcai> DDR3 1600 的
<archl> 都出去玩了啊。。。
<Kandu> archl: 晚上好啊羅傑
<archl> Kandu: 好久不见了。
<archl> Kandu: 晚上好。
<archl> Kandu: 在家？
<Kandu> archl: 嗯
<archl> Kandu:  不是在家就是出去玩啊。~
<archl> Kandu: 好了。我也该继续努力了。。。时段不同。
<Kandu> archl: 呃，出去玩?
<alvin_rxg> sabayon 好冷清啊…
<Kandu> archl: 苦練 StarCraft 去也，以後聊 XD
<archl> Kandu: 。。。
<MaskRay> gentoo mininal cd 至少要加入 dhcpcd nc telnet vi grub 吧
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 第一次转出来3d立方体，发帖庆祝！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347234 不是gnome3,也不是unity，更不是kde，而是我那27个WM自由切换的环境里面，转出来了3d立方体。 把compiz单独启动，并用ccsm配置的。 抓图121.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-10-02 17:33 
<MaskRay> microcai: stage3 里居然没有 autotools 了……
<wishstudio> MaskRasy: 精简点不好么 
<wishstudio> MaskRay: 精简点不好么 
<MaskRay> wishstudio: 这样不是非常不方便嘛
<MaskRay> wishstudio: 手册看来已经严重脱离时代的步伐了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 同意你的說法，，所以我不用 gentoo
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 那些老顽固自己用得爽就不愿有更多新用户了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 嗯，就像上次 我讓 microcai 解釋 USE 和 其他的 用法，也不教
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 太爽了，这次安装我要有全新的体验了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 好吧，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ？！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 又在说我坏话？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你也用 gentoo 的啊
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一直用啊，1.5个月没用的台式机硬盘坏了，换了硬盘，在重装
<Kandu> MaskRay: 看了 microcai http寫的，我很心動了 ://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/07/%E4%B8%BA%E4%BD%95%E5%AE%9A%E6%9C%9F%E5%8F%91%E5%B8%83-release-%E4%B8%8D%E9%80%82%E5%90%88%E7%8E%B0%E4%BB%A3-linux-distro/
<microcai> Kandu:  ??
<Kandu> microcai: 你寫的《為何定期發布 Release 不適合現代 Linux Distro》
<archl> Kandu:  是吗我想要看看
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<wishstudio> MaskRay: 手册怎么脱离时代的步伐了？
<archl> Kandu:  我想要一个很久发布一次的系统，内核不变，软件不断更新
<Jagdwurst> TLS版...
<microcai> Kandu: 呵呵。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?!
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   重要有你一半的内存了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ，， ？？？ 繼續╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 今天去中关村了，随便找了一家问一下有没有 EFI 主板。 回答是“啥是 EFI ?”
<jarod_chen> 本来就是小众的 除了mac没什么系统支持吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你要問 UEFI 或者 rEFI
<Kandu> archl: arch 還行，用 lts 內核
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我的主板就是 UEFI 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 今天买了10片 8.5G 的双层盘
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  最近 linux 出了个 etf-stub 补丁
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 郵寄給我 5片 。。免郵費的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可以让 vmlinuz 直接被主板启动，不需要 grub-efi 
<Kandu> archl: 不過 arch 的包管理者不咋樣。lts 雖然是官方源的，但很多包要求最新內核，即使用 lts 內核能運行的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,貌似我知道了。。
<archl> Kandu: 我想起以前有个人，为了拉我玩星际争霸2，说免费买个给我。。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 一边去，光是刻录 6 部 StarWars 就要6片了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 剩下4 pian 我还有有
<Kandu> archl: 哦，台服的有終身包
<Kandu> archl: 感覺沒 sc1 好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我想 刻錄 raincow tables
<archl> Kandu: 那是个菲力宾人。
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 郁闷了，地下室钥匙还有用的…… enercity 的电表还没看呢…
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  2块钱一张盘啊，要是邮给你，邮费都要20 了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己去市场买吧
<archl> Kandu: 我哦。算都没玩过了~
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHLl0eAprz8&feature=mpt%3Atop_stories&playnext=1&list=TLMyV9mo4jxfs  ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视奧巴馬，竟然不懂陰陽結合纔是正道
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我的刻录机是 60 块钱买的 :D 呵呵
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Obama Talks Gay Rights
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  刻录起来居然一点声音都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<Kandu> archl: 也許其他地區也有終身包賣
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 詛咒你刻錄出來的是 壞盤
<archl> Kandu: 不知道。我完全不知道的说。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... 我也觉得这种破刻录机应该很不好。事实上是，居然我刻录过程中电脑卡了4次，居然没事。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 是的，刚收到房东大妈的邮件才想起来
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我都看到 buffer 剩余  0% 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..靠，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 然后马上填充上去 ... 那个时候担心死了。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你在炫耀
<archl> Kandu: 发现好多Linux下的软件，主动疑似放弃32位支持，5个主要raw处理2个32位有大问题。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 完了之后校验一下，居然成功刻录
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 诶
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  60 块钱的刻录机也是好刻录机啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哼哼，小心，數據丟失
<archl> microcai: 同意。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有一块钱一张的盘，我没买。买的是2块钱一张的盘
<archl> microcai: 不过数据刻录真的过时了，不如存硬盘放得时间长。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哼哼，小心，數據丟失奸商
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 盘片质量很好啊！ 
<archl> microcai: 你想，硬盘放10年不会坏吧。。。
<Kandu> archl: 感覺有點急進
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 刻录机越安静，盘片质量越好哦啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 竟然沒有遇到奸商// 
<archl> Kandu: 他们懒得解决内存啥的问题了。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 這個就暫時同意你的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   8G 内存，linux 里就剩下 79XX MB 了
<archl> microcai: 我知道了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 莫非现在内存也是 1000 进制的？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，正解
<archl> microcai: 以前就是啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 對了，有些內存給了 系統緩存
<wishstudio> microcai: EFI 直接启动内核？
 * archl 喊大家下载 OpenClonk 玩啦。
<archl> http://www.openclonk.org/download/
<kk> ⇪ ti: OpenClonk
<microcai> wishstudio: yep
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 還有的，被用來處理 crash=16MB@128MB的
<microcai> wishstudio: 公司配的电脑就是 EFI 的，我打了补丁， vmlinuz 直接放到 EFI 分区里 ， BIOS 里设置一下启动 vmlinuz ，就可以了
<wishstudio> microcai: 64位的可以吗？
<microcai> wishstudio: only for 64bit 
<microcai> wishstudio:  现在的 EFI 都是  64bit 的。没有 32bit 的EFI
<wishstudio> microcai: 求门。。
<microcai> wishstudio: 64bit 的 EFI 只能直接启动 64bit 的内核。 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  8G 内存现在就剩下  133MB free 了
<wishstudio> microcai: 我最近才迁移到 grub1.99+efi 启动
<microcai> wishstudio:  补丁在 github 上
<wishstudio> microcai: 谢，我去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，說明你現在啓動了，很耗內存的程式，例如 //
<microcai> wishstudio:  要打到 3.1 内核上
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  6803MB cached  
<wishstudio> microcai: 我是git-sources的，没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我也經常這樣
<microcai> wishstudio:  google efi-stub 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 釋放點內存或者將不用的關閉就是了
<wishstudio> microcai: google 第一个就是 x86 EFI boot stub 所以我才以为只支持 x86 :(
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你是 1500MB cached ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你是 15000MB cached ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是 15.6G
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 牛逼
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 内存多就是好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 0.4G 給了 系統緩存和
<wishstudio> microcai: cache 多少不是无影响么。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜，我的主板只有2个 DMMI 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 只能 8G 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我有 4個
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 得消停一会了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 爲麼？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 过年了看看 EFI 主板，买个 usb 3.0 的 EFI 主板去。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我的主板也自帶了 usb 3
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 然后农历过年的时候再换4核的 AMD CPU 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这样我的电脑就再次大换血了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我用的是中低端的4核
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 算是硬件的滚动更新
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我早就換了。。不過舊的那臺被我物理實驗沒了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你說的換血，，我現在就跟你說的差不多配置
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 换下来的硬件可以当废品卖个几十块钱 ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你花的 5k .. 我1k
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ，，我沒有 賣，我做實驗了，，55
<wishstudio> microcai: 个人觉得升级CPU和硬盘就够了。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 换下来的内存带回老家给家里的电脑用好了
<microcai> wishstudio: ?
<microcai> wishstudio:  。。。 。。。 主板是一定要升级的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦，，可惜我木有臺式主機，，
<microcai> wishstudio: 主板对系统的性能影响也很大的
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ 還有bios
<wishstudio> microcai: 我现在瓶颈就是硬盘了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 話說，我的 AMIbios,,貌似中毒了
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: bios 不用了。。
<microcai> wishstudio: 我现在瓶颈在主板。
<microcai> wishstudio: SATA 接口只有2个
<wishstudio> microcai: 这样子。。好吧
<microcai> wishstudio: 我有2块硬盘，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我現在的瓶頸在硬盤，，
<microcai> wishstudio: 到时候还得加 SATA 的蓝光光驱
<microcai> wishstudio: 主板的 SATA 接口就不够了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,我也想要個藍光的
<wishstudio> microcai: Linux 配置要求还是很低啊。。gentoo 把 cpu 和硬盘升升就好了。。升其它没实际作用啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你又没钱买蓝光的电影
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 也是
<microcai> wishstudio: 起码得 EFI .. 我现在 BOIS 还是  legacy 的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 幸好，我的CPU能看 bd 的 ISO
<wishstudio> microcai: 我换到 EFI 启动速度提升一秒。。efifb 还有问题
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> wishstudio:  ... 谁要 efifb 啊。KMS 就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 就是 下載 藍光的 iso看，，
<microcai> wishstudio:  legacy BIOS 启动太慢了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？ 
<wishstudio> microcai: 悲剧的 Fermi 卡... 你懂的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 40G  啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 悲剧的网速。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，所以我現在筆電的瓶頸在硬碟
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt, microcai: 校内BT一直10MB/s无压力。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我还是直接去淘宝上买蓝光光盘得了。 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有盗版的，很便宜。
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我不出街的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你不出门怎么赚钱的？ 做五毛？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 而且不在網上買盜版，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 笨。。當 啃老族
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。 。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那你老婆怎么办？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 也啃老？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我沒有老婆，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 木有 女友
<wishstudio> microcai: EFI 的确很快，ASUS 的图标从来都是一闪而过的。。但是用BIOS或者EFI启动速度已经木有什么区别了。。
<microcai> wishstudio:  ... 那是 BIOS 模拟，本质还是 EFI 
<wishstudio> microcai: 是 Matt Fleming 的 patch 么..
<microcai> wishstudio: 我的主板 ， 启动要 10s 才能看到 grub
<microcai> wishstudio: yes
<microcai> wishstudio: 你是在 lkml.org 里弄的 patch 么？
<wishstudio> microcai: 我在研究 lkml 和 github 上的有木有区别。。
<microcai> wishstudio: 有 10 个。一个一个下麻烦。直接到 github.com/fleming/
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 把內核的vm放在 efi啓動，，更新內核怎麼辦，，要手動更新，，不會對 efi損傷吧
<microcai> wishstudio: 有 10 个。一个一个下麻烦。直接到 http://github.com/fleming/
<kk> ⇪ ti: fleming's Profile - GitHub
<MaskRay> wishstudio: 原来 grub emerge 一下就好了，现在有一堆依赖
<microcai> wishstudio: 有个叫 x86-efi 的分支
<microcai> wishstudio: 用那个就是了
<wishstudio> microcai: 看到了。。我试下
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: efi 有个单独的启动分区
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ 需要自己分區麼，，我仙子阿硬盤資源緊張不想分出去
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ 需要自己分區麼，，我現在硬盤資源緊張不想分出去
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MaskRay> microcai: quickpkg 默认创建的 .tbz2 mode 0600，怎么改为 0644
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?  不懂
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 据我所知要转 GPT
<microcai> MaskRay: 没用过 quckpkg 
<microcai> wishstudio: 不需要吧
<microcai> wishstudio: MBR 的分区也行的
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 但是我见过别人说不用也可以。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ ..哦哦。。
<microcai> wishstudio: 主要是分区类型一定是 EF 
<microcai> wishstudio: GPT 的话得是 EF00 
<wishstudio> microcai: 了解了
<wishstudio> microcai: 对的
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ ..你在說廢話，，
<microcai> wishstudio: 分区格式是 FAT16 
<MaskRay> microcai: 现在装 gentoo 看来 gcc glibc autotools ……都得编译了
<microcai> wishstudio: 记住哦，是 FAT16 ... ...
<microcai> wishstudio: 格式化为 FAT16, 分区类型 EF , 主分区。 就可以了。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ gentoo 的 gcc和 glibc編譯很慢的
<wishstudio> microcai: 我现在用着 grub.efi 呢 :)
<wishstudio> microcai: kernel 的 efi 支持现在问题还很多的，我这机器都到 3.1-rc6 才能正常启动，其它不是console黑屏就是有硬件不能工作。。
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 有吗？我这4线程20多分钟吧。。
<microcai> wishstudio: 那就用 3.1-rc8
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. 上次， microcai 沒有讓我 -j8 ，結果速度，，用了50分鐘
<wishstudio> microcai: 我是说 rc6 可以用。。rc8前几天试了又有其它问题。。。很纠结的。。
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 上次funtoo更新工具链我1100个包-j4了20个小时。。
<Drocula> 我大姐在不啊
<microcai> wishstudio: 哦。那就r6 
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. 額，，30多個小時，，肯定被罵的，浪費電力
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. 額，，30多個小時，，肯定被罵的，浪費電力
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. 額，，20多個小時，，肯定被罵的，浪費電力
 * Drocula slaps CyrusYzGTt around a bit with a large trout
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 30 号开始就不停的编译，直到早上才编译好
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我一台机 quickpkg 另一台用
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 翻譯成中文吧，，看不懂，，不惜那個用 google翻譯
<wishstudio> microcai: github 怎么下 patch...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<Drocula> 我操了我大姐一下
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 額，，
<microcai> wishstudio:  git remote add XXX XXX
<microcai> wishstudio:  git fetch XXX 
<microcai> wishstudio:  git merege XXX/x86-efi
<microcai> wishstudio: 搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > rank 2012
<wishstudio> microcai: 不能直接下么。。我本机木有 kernel 的 repo 啊
<Drocula> 变态的大姐 我看电影呢
<microcai> wishstudio: 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > exp 99
<microcai> wishstudio: 那你悲剧了
<wishstudio> microcai: 我错了，git-sources 已经是 git clone 的了
<microcai> wishstudio: 恩
<wishstudio> microcai: 我先去吃饭。。回来试试看
<microcai> wishstudio:  恩88
<Drocula> 对了 大姐 为啥我本子 除了ubuntu 啥linux都用不了 ubuntu还是装在ntfs的块文件上
<Drocula> 贼郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Drocula> 什么opensuse 启动就卡死
<Drocula> ubuntu 直接死循环
<Drocula> 我去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 願禿驢保佑你
<Drocula> > Time.now
<Drocula> 说中文 好么
<kk> Drocula, 2011-10-02 19:12:36 +0800
<Drocula> 我想知道为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ sin30
<Drocula> 1/2
<Jagdwurst> Drocula: 你是不是有什么隐藏分区被删了
<Jagdwurst> Drocula: 然后硬盘控制器给出的容量和检测到的容量不一样
<Drocula> 隐藏肯定有 win7啊
<Drocula> 我看看
<Drocula> 没空的地方
<Jagdwurst> Drocula: 就是说你在别的os/distro下看到的硬盘是不是比实际整个容量小?
<Jagdwurst> Drocula: 因为你删的时候很定没注意
<Jagdwurst> Drocula: 所以现在看仔细了
<Drocula> 有 有
<Drocula> 小东西
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 正版的win7有個 安裝鏡像在 隱藏分區的
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 大概 20G
<Drocula> 重新分了
<Drocula> 然后果断盗版
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Drocula> 等下 我挪挪区
<MaskRay> microcai: gentoo-sources 开始用 git pull 了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 適合 神 崽崽 的 女友 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxRNQbEGwm4
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Super Simple Copper Etching -- Sylvia's Mini Maker Show
<tenzu> 明天又要上班了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲你默哀 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001毫秒
<Jagdwurst> 明天又要搬家了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 去找 拆遷辦
<Drocula> 没用啊 还死循环
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^|||
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 游完泳回来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看到3个身材不错的妹子
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 你硬了么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你硬了么？
<gebjgd> gebjgd, 没有
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> fail
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 硬什么?
<alvin_rxg> 发错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来你又想念和 Jagdwurst 的二人世界日子了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，很想念。都想换学生宿舍去了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学生公寓好地方阿
<Jagdwurst> Drocula:　你所谓的“挪“是没用滴
<Jagdwurst> 你们还好，毕竟还有个地方住
<Jagdwurst> 上个月申请私人学生宿舍，又被据了
<Jagdwurst> 今天刚收到被据的消息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你们能群交
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你试过?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没有
<tenzu> 太邪恶了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我知道你很羡慕
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 就承认了吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 否则你怎知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没办法承认，没参与过。你是刚来德国么
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我只是希望看着你们搅基而已
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 装这么清纯
<alvin_rxg> sabayon 是 gentoo 的 unstable... >_<
<tfdetang> 一来就看到再讨论重口味话题啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你有蛋疼了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我们搞不了，这边漂亮妹子太多了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 用不着搞鸡，搞鸡的都是宅男
<tenzu> gebjgd: 妹子多跟搅基没有直接关系
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我就不点名道姓了，比如 alvin某
<gebjgd> tenzu, 某rxg
<gebjgd> tenzu, 还有 Jagd某， 某wurst
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 什么时候我去你那里搅一阵子
 * tenzu 觉得似乎明白了些什么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不欢迎
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上次去是两年前了
 * gebjgd 吃午饭
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你女友欢㸒就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我没女友
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 都领证了啊..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 早就领了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没事，此证在国内不认的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 显然承认
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 国内民证局发的，你还嫩，啥都不懂慢慢学
<douglas> 有人在吗？
<tenzu> 没有
<douglas> 问下linux下有没有CHM的阅读器?
<douglas> 没有，那你是...
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ chmsee
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ chmsee xchm gchm
<douglas> CyrusYzGTt 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ chmsee xchm gchm 還有  ff有個插件
<dreamysirc> douglas: gnochm,依赖太多不好用，chmsee，直接不好用，k的那个也不行…………
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 不用謝 ，，你給我免費用3個小時的 ssh就夠了
<tenzu> 想一想,我从来没在Linux下看过chm格式的东西
<douglas> 呃...what is ssh?
<douglas> 呵呵，一般都是PDF的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 能看 youtube額
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我开个hotspot,你来连吧
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ pdf我只要把字體裝好，，evince就和強大的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..支持 linux麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 給 地址 端口 帳號 密碼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 最好是 root的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 最好能夠 在綫編譯的
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 现在 evince 能显示嵌入的　mingliu 了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 嗯，我安裝了 字符字體 ，這樣就可以顯示公式
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 连到我的机器就行,半径10m范围内
<douglas> tenzu 你懂的真多
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 没有密码
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,,
<douglas> 10m范围内？
<tenzu> douglas: CyrusYzGTt 懂得多,我们都是跟他/她/它学的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 是 他 
 * NoIE 刚刚在 Wine 下把《荣誉勋章2010》打穿了，整个过程只有一次跳出。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 行,他
<douglas> tenzu 他/她/它 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> 佗𡛥
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 。。ssh 沒有，，vpn也行，，只要能上youtube 看 lifehack
<douglas> 他说的那个游戏 我都没玩过...
<douglas> lifehack?
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾也木有玩過
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 就是生活百科
<tenzu> vpn还真有,不过是学校的
<sikao_lfs> 谁推荐一个teamspeaker3 中文语音聊天的热闹的聊天室？
<douglas> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 重點推薦這個 http://www.youtube.com/user/kipkay
<kk> ⇪ ti: kipkay's Channel - YouTube 
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 拿來
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 那是我的邮箱账号,你拿到就可以干太多坏事了,不能给
<douglas> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..你不會 所有帳號都用一個密碼吧？？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Jakalala> tenzu: 偶也要
<tenzu> 是校内只提供一个账户,这个账户神马都能干
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chromium是不是停止更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347246 我是用ppa:chromium-daily/dev 这个ppa更新的，本来是每天都会有更新，可是最近一个月都没看到更新，我的chromium现在是15.0.871.0，我上lauchpad看那个小组最后打包是在9月4号，之后就没更新了，晕~其他的dev和stable小组在更早之前就停止更新了 统 ...
<Jakalala> tenzu: android 上的vpn只能用收费的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,,
<tenzu> Jakalala: 我这个vpn还比较麻烦,不是所有系统都能用的
<alvin_rxg> 我要个 ssh
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 帮我要个
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 你出钱，我帮你买吧
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博： 孤寂已成習慣
 * CyrusYzGTt notes: 小心。。切記 ，切記
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: hideipvpn  strongvpn 用过没？号称速度快，我没用过
<douglas> 你们都是大学生么？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: lifehack是什么？我记得lifehack投票选过最快vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 鄙人06年高中肆業
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lifehack&aq=f
<kk> ⇪ ti: lifehack - YouTube 
<Jakalala> Kandu: hi
<douglas> CyrusYzGTt 哦，这样的话一般情形下 你已经毕业了
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 嗯，高中畢業了，，
<douglas> CyrusYzGTt 当然也有可能研究生什么的吧
<douglas> 呃...
<CyrusYzGTt> douglas§ 我一直在家看動漫。。
<douglas> 动漫？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 成人动漫
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，也看
<tenzu_> 可耻的掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu_§ 這是你不給吾 vpn ssh的懲罰
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 這是你不給吾 vpn ssh的懲罰
<douglas> 别可耻的硬了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 给不给都会掉,有人是不是搞我的路由
<tenzu> 时不时
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 探讨高深的哲学问题，涉及到黑格尔等诸多哲学大师的动漫EVA之人类补奸计划，你一定看过
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 誰這麼厲害，，我想拜師
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，看過。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 怎麼了？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 它好黄啊
<mengyi> a
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，那個 真治 猥瑣 明日香 凌波麗 還有那個 指導員
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么男人都想凌辱凌波丽？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 因爲所以科學道理
<mengyi> :0
<mengyi> :)
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 明日香被凌辱还能接受，但凌波的真有点接受不了
<douglas> ：）
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那么纯洁的凌波
<MaskRay> 求推荐 android 手机的日历、待办事项的软件
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，正常 真治是男一號
<douglas> 你们说的 我都没看过 我落伍了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 真治他老爸跟凌波到底什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> 很懷念 羅德島戰記 那美麗的女精靈
<sikao_lfs> 动漫啊，好像跟网络小说玄幻小说一样，好的不多。。。。。。实在是遗憾啊，回头看的几率很低，甚至包括魔法禁书目录这样的片子，基本只看一遍，实在是太悲哀了。电磁炮到是多看了几边.
<sikao_lfs> 各地十一堵车情况怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ，，這個 要從 基因學的倫理關係說起，，自己想
<sikao_lfs> 我们从9月30日晚上几处堵车。。。。。。害的人步行逛街。
<zprood> 有当小白了的么？
<douglas> 位置 坐标
 * Jakalala 觉得有点孤独
<Jakalala> tenzu: 支持pptp的vpn是不是都是收费的？
<tenzu> Jakalala: 只会用ssh
<zprood> Jakalala, 有些免费的
<douglas> 搞太服务器 自己架设个呗
<zprood> http://tenacy.biz.tm/public
<kk> ⇪ ti: Tenacy 開心直通車 - 公眾免費服務
<Jakalala> douglas: 穷人，没钱，给提供个呗？
<NF_> Jakalala, vpn1010
<Jakalala> zprood: 有免费支持pptp?
<zprood> Jakalala, 刚才那个就是支持pptp
<douglas> Jakalala 米有
<Jakalala> NF_: 它支持pptp?
<NF_> Jakalala, 是的
<douglas> 86 同志们 十一好好玩
<Jakalala> NF_ zprood thank you
<CyrusYzGTt> 你纔是同志，你全家都是同志
<NF_> Jakalala, :D
 * Jakalala ...
<Kandu> Jakalala: ?
<phoenixlzx_> hi
<NF_> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx_, 好  ㍭ 
<tenzu> phoenixlzx_: 你论坛那个irc不是freenode的?
<phoenixlzx_> 如果把网站从apache服务器迁移到nginx服务器（迁到新服务器），还需要改一些什么吗
<phoenixlzx_> tenzu: 嗯，在irc.oftc.net
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 看你打算怎么用nginx了
<tenzu> phoenixlzx_: 好远
<tenzu> missing: yo 咪咪
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: 什么叫怎么用，phpbb+wordpress
<missing> 疼疼好
<phoenixlzx_> tenzu: 额...oftc不少大牛啊...
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 如果只是用nginx起到apache的前端作用的话，改动不大。用作反向代理指向后端集群的话另说了
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: 什么意思....
<tenzu> phoenixlzx_: 不适合我这样的初级者
<young001> 我有一个目录,我ls|grep young出来的结果作为rm的输入该怎么做？求指教
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: 我只是吧网站迁到一个新的服务器里面，仅仅做网站，不干其他的
<phoenixlzx_> tenzu: 呵呵，谦虚了
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 主要是看访问量，是否需要负载均衡了，如果PV比较小，就是稍稍改下配置文件优化下就可以了，如果PV较大，需要反向代理去负载均衡，那么需要做的工作比较多
<Jagdwurst> young001:   rm *yong*
<Jagdwurst> young
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: 都要做哪些工作，可否说明一下
<young001> Jagdwurst: 我想做的是ls|grep -v young之后的结果，然后删除...
<Jagdwurst> rm `ls|grep -v young`
<young001> Jagdwurst: 嗯，这个可以，不过我记得好像可以把ls|grep -v young的输出作为rm的输入的，忘了那个该怎么实现了
<Jagdwurst> rm 不从 stdin 读东西
<Jagdwurst> young001: 或者你想要的是 xarg?
<Jagdwurst> s
<young001> Jagdwurst: 对，就是它，谢谢了
<young001> Jagdwurst: 刚刚就是想不起来，囧啊
<phoenixlzx_> tenzu: 你去看一下吧，那里人挺好的，我刚去的时候跟我聊得挺欢
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : PV量小的情况下：之前我迁移的过程中遇到的几个常见问题是一些apache的特性功能的实现，比如alias和rewrite问题，cgi的问题并发量过大过小的问题，另外就是memcache之类的问题了
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: 你是怎么解决的？修改.htaccess文件吗？
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 稍等，我找找当时的evernote
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : http://226617.cn/archives/381.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: 为IT服务 [龙飞的博客] » 从apache迁移到nginx遇到的alias和rewrite问题
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : http://menjoy.iteye.com/blog/294047
<kk> ⇪ ti: 从apache迁移到nginx的几个心得 - Menjoy's 技术文摘 - ITeye技术网站
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 这个时配置文件的过程http://bbs.lihuasoft.net/thread-7533-1-1.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 利用Nginx替代apache实现高性能的Web环境 - 其他问题 - 网站开发与设计 - 编程开发论坛 立华软件园,编程开发论坛
<young001> Jagdwurst: 我想grep 含有you或者hello的文件在grep中该怎么写呢？
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ : 其他的比较零散了，nginx的wiki和irc上有不少
<Jagdwurst> grep 'you\|hello'
<phoenixlzx_> NF_: Thx，正在看
<NF_> phoenixlzx_ :     :D
<namoamitabuddha> bash里面能算浮点数么?
<young001> Jagdwurst: 嗯，谢谢了
<Jagdwurst> young001: 还是说你想rm 那两个包含you|hello文件?
<young001> Jagdwurst: 我想rm不包含you|hello的文件
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 帮我算一个数据, 1..28分成14组, 每组2个, 和是平方数.
<NF_> namoamitabuddha: man bc
<Jagdwurst> young001:  for i in *; do if ! grep  'you\|hello'; then  rm $i; done
<Jagdwurst> 忘了fi 了
<young001> Jagdwurst: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> NF_: 简单说下
<namoamitabuddha> NF_: man看起来很费劲的, 我现在有事
<NF_> namoamitabuddha: 我记得bc计算器支持高精度的，不过没用过
<namoamitabuddha> NF_: 不需要高精度, 只要简单的浮点就ok了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 給我 公式，我幫你算
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 看到神童了
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我要知道如何用. 开maxima啥的太麻烦
<Jagdwurst> Prelude> [(i,j) | i <- [1..28], j <- [1..28], j /= i, x <- [1..28], i + j == x*x]
<Jagdwurst> [(1,3),(1,8),(1,15),(1,24),(2,7),(2,14),(2,23),(3,1),(3,6),(3,13),(3,22),(4,5),(4,12),(4,21),(5,4),(5,11),(5,20),(6,3),(6,10),(6,19),(7,2),(7,9),(7,18),(8,1),(8,17),(8,28),(9,7),(9,16),(9,27),(10,6),(10,15),(10,26),(11,5),(11,14),(11,25),(12,4),(12,13),(12,24),(13,3),(13,12),(13,23),(14,2),(14,11),(14,22),(15,1),(15,10),(15,21),(16,9),(16,20),(17,8),(17,19),(18,7),(19,6),(19,17),(20,5),(20,16),(21,4),(21,15),(21,28),(22,3),(22,14),(22,27),(23,2),(23,1
<Jagdwurst> namoamitabuddha: 开 ghci,　一行解决
<MaskRay> 又出现一个 Haskell 用户
<CyrusYzGTt>  [−([1.28] + ([i, 1000((g×m^2) ÷ s^2)] | i) < 0), −([1.28] + 1000((g×m^2) ÷ s^2) < 0), 0, −(x < [−1.28]), 0] > −164710.93((A×m^3 × s^2) ÷ g)
<namoamitabuddha> 部队
<namoamitabuddha> 不对
<namoamitabuddha> 这些要两两不交的
<dtw> 我想用那个旋转立，怎么弄？是不是需要需要安装compiz
<dtw> 旋转立体特效
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我不會 不等式的表示，，
<NF_> dtw：是
<MaskRay> ghc -e '[(i,j) | i<-[1..28], j<-[1..28], j/=i, i+j `elem` map (\x->x*x) [1..28]'
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求key
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 要算东西
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我发pastebin, 很多
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 好啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 100 C×g − 2.7182818 "[(i,j) | i<-[1..28], j<-[1..28], j/=i, i+j `elem` map (\x->x*x) [1..28]"
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/96513
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 检查所有相邻2数和+1是否是平方数(除了-2结尾的最后2数)
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 公式呢？？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我負責算，，不負責想
<MaskRay> 题目描述不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 相邻2个数字
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 例如 a b c d 一行, 检查a + b + 1, b + c + 1, c + d + 1是否是平方数, 就是检查数据是否出错
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: {1, 2, ..., 28}配对, 使得每一对里面的数的和是平方数
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐madedit，很好的gui中文编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347254 功能强大，具有其他文本编辑器的功能。直接支持中文编码转换，支持文本编码转换。 省了iconv和zh-autoconvert的麻烦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 frat — 2011-10-02 22:05 
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: n 范围
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: a b c d 两两不等？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 1..28配成14对, 使得每对数的和是平方数
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 刚才那是一堆数据, 我觉得没有啥问题的, 不检验了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..導入數據了，，就是導入出了點錯，還有，數據需要在 cli下查看答案，，
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 方案太多了……
<MaskRay> 是写不来
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你這是 Matrix 還是 Vectors
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 给1组就ok
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 手算/机器算
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 看見 的是 錯誤答案，，不過，麻煩你將 -2 去掉 在發給我
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 自行s/-2//g
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 好，那我放棄運算了。。nnd這麼不規則的數據
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那我还是目测了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 如果你写过一般图的匹配的代码
<ANDruid> fuck
<ANDruid> any one?
<sexghost> 日
<ANDruid> fuck
<sexghost> 刚才我还以为到中文社区了
<ANDruid> cao
<ANDruid> few people here
<sexghost> 中国人 还是外国人？
<ANDruid> mei ren
<sexghost> 你为什么不打中文？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你還是給個公式吧，我直接給你答案，，
<ANDruid> wo xi huang
<ANDruid> where can i find chinese group
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: -2 不算其它的判断是否是完全平方数吗？
<sexghost> 这儿就是中文社区
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 差不多, 是相邻两数和再加1
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: -2 只在末尾吗？
<ANDruid> few chinese here
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 对
<tenzu> 我又可耻的掉了?
<tenzu> 看来没有
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 是不是因爲 突然安靜了，不習慣
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 一段时间没看到有人说话,不确定是不是掉了
<ANDruid> 喂
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 有時是因爲 net split或者 延時
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 只需要验证？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: netsplit我能看到,lag就看不到
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这是2个人物
<ANDruid> 那里的irc中国人比较多的?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 任务
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ lag 的話，你試試 /j #fedora-zh 看看能不能進入，不能就是延時
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: 测试好了，没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZdkjjj3Rg0
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Drawing Time Lapse: "Realism Challenge"
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 验证是其次, 我觉得我写的代码应该没啥特别大的问题, 而且目测了几组没有问题. 现在关键是要把28的解搞出来, 就是(x, y)连边当且仅当x + y是平方数, 然后求完美匹配
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 谢谢
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 有时候irssi上有lag提示,不过不太准
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: 程序在这里：http://dpaste.org/9baXU/
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ .. xchat貌似木有，，不過在延時可以 刷屏
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: 原问题是啥？
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: orz
<CyrusYzGTt> 看美女化妝是一種享受 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoH6R1Duec8
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Emerald City Sparkle - Quick/Easy Green & Glittery Black Smokey Fall Eye Tutorial (Drugstore)
<ANDruid> 被无视里
<ANDruid> 了
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ 怎麼編譯驗證你那個程式
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 哪些偶数n, {1, 2, ..., n}能配成n/2对, 其中每一对的和都是平方数
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ 我沒有編程的基礎，，編譯只會 ./configure make .. make install
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是 c++ 的。。好吧你可以忽略那个程序。。
<ANDruid> 嘿
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: g++ -o foo foo.cpp
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯，我看看
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: n 有多大？
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 任意
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: DP的结果表明n >= 182都成立
<MaskRay> 找不到 Edmonds's Blossom 的代码，所以我放弃了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 算了, 我写个搜索
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Fcitx 4.1.2 发布，请求帮忙讲科普和注意事项。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347261 找了一大堆链接，太长都看不下去。。 http://wowubuntu.com/fcitx4-1-2.html http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/ https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+arch ... er=oneiric http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx viewtopic.php?f=8&t=192737 之前都是直接 ibus 省事，虽然低效加难 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§  你那個程式貌似編譯沒有出錯，就是啓動後木有反應
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 把他那个数据输进去可以验证是否正确。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ ..怎麼輸入？？
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 可以复制粘贴啊什么的。。最后输入个 EOF (Ctrl-D)
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ .. 將 108行輸入？？
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: 可以复制.. 
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: 能给出前几个不能的么。。
<ANDruid> ibus足够了
<ANDruid> 一般我连ibus都不用
<CyrusYzGTt> wishstudio§ ..出現 OK就 自動退出了
<namoamitabuddha> wishstudio: 2, 4, 6
<wishstudio> namoamitabuddha: = =|
<MaskRay> 验证 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486030/
<wishstudio> CyrusYzGTt: OK 表示他那个数据没问题，over
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ wishstudio 確定 汝之數數無問題
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 。。又怎麼。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現看美女化妝的視頻，果然是個享受
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 验证数据正确性
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不會編譯你那個 程式，，沒有給出編譯方案，，沒有給出使用方法
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: zero-k 我终于搞出第一人称了
<MaskRay`> CyrusYzGTt: wget xxx -O a.hs && ghc --make a
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 。。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay`§ 抱歉，木有安裝ghc
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 很爽
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..關吾何事？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 跟你说了就关你的事了
<namoamitabuddha> 汗
<namoamitabuddha> 搜索1s不到就出解了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIUouYp83UM 看美女做家務，，
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How-To Clean a Mirror Spotlessly With Chelsea
<CyrusYzGTt> ..剛纔被延時了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要kk沒反應，，應該也是延時
<ertyu> ching kong ? 
<ed24> hello
<kk> ed24, 好  ㍘ 
<ed24> 第一次使用，不是太熟悉操作~:P
<ertyu> nihare
<ertyu> nihaon a 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆用lxde很happy
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?_?  不是说喜欢 gnome 3？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太慢
<alvin_rxg>  呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2006年的机器跑gnome3确实慢
<alvin_rxg> 这……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这什么-0
<alvin_rxg> 觉得这不是跑得慢的理由
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你没花钱买个好的呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老的笔记本而已
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那台式机还没到货
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cpu没有货，还在等
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 退了吧，买个整套的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么要买整套的？
<alvin_rxg> 至少保修啥的都好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我自己买电脑还要整套的干吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显然买攒机
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你没出门？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅在家里和 肠男XX?
<alvin_rxg> xxx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还用上weechat了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> ä½ 
<alvin_rxg> 一直用着
<knownbad> 早就说lxde好用了。
<knownbad> 不漂亮但好用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我是给我女人用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你和我女人一个水评的
<alvin_rxg> 要好看的，自然会去用 compiz 的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 对哦，你的女人呢？
<knownbad> 去武汉帮朋友找工作去
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 错了，是给你生宝宝去了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> knownbad, 借种
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linuxtoy现在文章的水平真够差的
<alvin_rxg> 没事干了呗
<knownbad> 到也可以，但我不付钱。
<knownbad> 出去吃炸鸡去。
<alvin_rxg> 上大号去
<gebjgd> 垃圾食品
<gebjgd> 炸鸡
<alvin_rxg> mtu ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mtu=1500
<alvin_rxg> cursorzz (~cursorzz@heights-197-120.resnet.mtu.edu) has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥学校？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://nbbbs.zol.com.cn/tips/show_pic.php?picid=5561764&key=0&subcatid=116&bookid=406960
<kk> ⇪ ti: 【华硕Ultrabook UX31 全国首爆 多图/图1】本本大讨论--中关村在线
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网络够次的
<alvin_rxg> 难道我是 timeout 了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 短线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 断线
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> ok. reboot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有好的linux论坛看了
<alvin_rxg> 没了。自身的知识丰富的一个后果之一，就是这个
<alvin_rxg> “自身知识的丰富的后果” 怎么感觉好拗口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只能看一些国外的论坛和网站了
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, freshmeat pro-linux啥的
<alvin_rxg> 还有就是看看 ubuntu forum 有啥新鲜的游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来不看ubuntu forum
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linuxdevice不错
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本地的linux杂志太贵了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一本10欧
<alvin_rxg> 看看它网站也行么。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是想省省眼睛么
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sony psr 上边没么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 需要转成电子书
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 那不是买 kindle 更好么。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为有wifi？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，因为 amazon 上边很多免费的报刊呀
<alvin_rxg> http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_i_2?rh=k%3Alinux+magazin%2Ci%3Amagazines&keywords=linux+magazin&ie=UTF8&qid=1317588554
<kk> ⇪ ti: Amazon.de: linux magazin: Zeitschriften
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪写着免费呢
<alvin_rxg> 这个不免费……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了。家里的打印机变成网络的之后总是打印速度很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网络速度问题？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 八成是网络速度慢或者那debian盒子速度太慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cupsd + usb 一起100%
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 操
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cupsd占用60%
<alvin_rxg> 好多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 兴许这东西就不适合作cups server
<alvin_rxg> 应该没问题的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正速度是很慢
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上次有个什么arch中文论坛来着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, url是什么？
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> http://www.archlinux.org.cn/main/？
<kk> ⇪ ti: archlinux 中文 - www.archlinux.org.cn | arch.linuxsir.org
<alvin_rxg> ？
<kk>  06:26
<archl> hi, guys, I have a problem after installing GNOME3 from Ubuntu PPA. 
<archl> Can anybody tell me how to purge all settings for GNOME?
<ofan> archl: rm -rf /
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-24
<stardiviner> 请问Emacs里有个特性的名字, 就是在补全时在补全项旁边显示一大块信息的那个. 叫什么来着?
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我又不关机...
 * cherrot 早。。。。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 我也不关了
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 用了screen
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<cfy> Oooops: ee早
<cfy> roylez: 主洗澡
<cfy> adam8157_away: 阿当君早
<cfy> roylez_: 说主席，主席到阿
<kevinyings> 妈妈的.nrpe 竟然有内存泄露
<adam8157> cfy: 早
 * stardiviner 请问Emacs里有个特性的名字, 就是在补全时在补全项旁边显示一大块信息的那个. 叫什么来着?
<roylez_> Guest39716: 野生蛋蛋
<adam8157_> nnnnnd
<kevinyings> nagios的客户端nrpe有内存泄露啊，不断涨
<roylez_> adam8157_: 电得肚子快抽了
<adam8157_> roylez_: 效果如何
<roylez_> adam8157_: 暂时不是太清楚，最近都没锻炼
<debianer> 在设置blogger电子邮件关注的时候，提示  您所输入的 Feed 网址不是有效的 FeedBurner Feed 网址。
<debianer> feedburner要输入什么地址？我只知道我博客的地址
<debianer> imadper: 在吗
<debianer> imadper: 博客的feedburner网址，要怎么获得？
<cherrot> debianer: 域名后面加个 /rss 试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ https/http
<kk> CyrusYzGTt say: debianerยง https/http in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: http 或者 https    域名后再加  /rss?
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 那裏不是有幫助文檔麼。自己去看
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 搞不定哦
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 英文的，看不懂
<cherrot> debianer: blogger的订阅地址 应该会显示在网页上吧
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 我的博客是  http://abc.blogger.com  feedburner feed网址应该是多少
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ cherrot 正解
<imadper> debianer: 一般是加rss, 你给的博客地址打不开诶..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 好吧！第一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387867 ubuntu 12.04 装上了，装上了就能上网方便，好吧，怎么打字问问题，怎么开启输入法，看看一共几种输入法，怎么调用，怎么快键切换，windows用的法子不灵光了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanchr — 2012-09-24 10:19
<debianer> imadper: 用代理可以打开
<imadper> debianer: 是吗? 我去试试看
<adam8157_> roylez_: 买了条kawasaki的短裤以示支持
<debianer> cherrot: 没有显示阿
<debianer> 我的  http://yinxiuqu.blogger.com
<debianer> 要怎么知道feed地址
<roylez_> adam8157_: 啥东西？包基蛋用的？
<adam8157_> roylez_: 羽毛球裤子
<roylez_> adam8157_: 哦
<imadper> debianer: You tried to visit yinxiuqu.blogger.com, which is not loading.
<adam8157_> roylez_: 你那华为感觉如何
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ http://feeds.feedburner.com/~u/12082235477924763185 類似這樣，但不是你那個域名的
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Google FeedBurner
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 要怎么才有我那个域名的feedburner feed地址？
<cherrot> debianer: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.google.com%2Fblogger%2Fbin%2Fanswer.py%3Fhl%3Den%26answer%3D97933&ei=fsdfUND7AoHWmAXj8YHoCg&usg=AFQjCNHAI_e95gJqnDPHJAKQtIitPxz-xw&sig2=P9vN4gOA7vtNktRn4Kh8-g
<cherrot> debianer: http://support.google.com/blogger/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=97933
<kk> cherrot ⇪ ti: Blogger Feed URLs - Blogger Help
<cherrot> debianer: Atom 1.0: http://blogname.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<cherrot> RSS 2.0: http://blogname.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 先去feedburner註冊連接 google
<debianer> cherrot: 我按照rss 2.0的格式 输入 http://yinxiuqu.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss  仍然提示不是有效的feedburner feed网址
<debianer> cherrot: 按照atom 1.0的也不行
<cherrot> debianer: 不知道feedburner是啥，试试 CyrusYzGTt 给你的提示
<stardiviner> ri_vim.rb:5: undefined method `gem' for main:Object (NoMethodError) 这是什么? 是我少安装了什么么?
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ http://feedvalidator.org/docs/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt say: debianerยง http://feedvalidator.org/docs/ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似是 rss ..
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 到底要怎么作哦
<debianer> feedburner又不能注册
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不知道。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 在这里输入我博客的地址，又提示不能找到feed
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: http://feedburner.google.com/fb/a/myfeeds
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: Google FeedBurner
<cherrot> debianer: 泥把我给你的feed地址放google阅读器就能解析了 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ cherrot 正解
<debianer> cherrot: 我知道，但是blogger可以设置邮箱订阅，你有blogger吗，你试试
<cherrot> debianer: 不用blogger 不知道。我的邮件客户端也支持rss订阅，只是我更喜欢google reader. 你说的邮箱订阅从没玩过。
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> thx God Jesus Christ
<fhmdgxs> hi gays
<skraito> we published http://0x71.org
<kk> skraito,啥网址y Journey To Everlasting Life
<skraito> published code
<skraito> top left
<hamo_aha> adam8157_: 尾蛋早
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 尾席早
<adam8157_> hamo_aha: 棍儿刮早
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 黑毛屙虾
<cherrot> hamo_aha: aha 在满语里是奴才的意思。。。
 * adam8157_ #nowplaying AC/DC - Rocker
<adam8157_> cherrot: 你真相了
<hamo_aha> cherrot: 你还懂满语...gaoji
<hamo_dandan> adam8157_: 要写一天文档啊...头疼啊
<adam8157_> hamo_dandan: 别逼我踢你
<roylez_> hamo_dandan: rvmsudo bluepill restart unicorn，对么...
<cherrot> hamo_dandan: 看刘宝瑞相声知道的。。 啊哈和珅有本～～
<hamo_rb> roylez_: rvmsudo bluepill restart就行了
<hamo_rb> bluezd_NHO: 居然在NHO...
 * bluezd_NHO android irc client 用不惯啊
<hamo_rb> bluezd_NHO: 居然NHO都不带脑...
 * adam8157_ 我说今天网速咋这么慢... 原来是开了全局代理
<sssslang> hamo_rb: 周五战果如何啊？
<hamo_rb> sssslang: 不错...ro
<hamo_rb> sssslang: robin说我们的idea可以产品化
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gtkwave 自动显示波形 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387870 最近用gtkwave看vcd文件有个地方不会，一开始打开gtkwave时，insert后显示的是数据不是波形，需要data format->analog->step才能显示波形，请问怎样才能insert后直接显示波形？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lege …
<adam8157_> hamo_rb: 啧啧
<sssslang> hamo_rb: 有颁奖吗？
<roylez_> hamo_rb: 弱饼说的？
<hamo_rb> roylez_: ...
<hamo_rb> adam8157_: 啧啧你妹...
<adam8157_> hamo_rb: 啧啧
<hamo_rb> sssslang: 不知道...后来我困不行了，就走了
<roylez_> hamo_rb: 难道是肉饼？
<cherrot> roylez_: hamo_robbin ?
<hamo_rb> roylez_: 话说真觉得他就一天生小受的样子...
<adam8157_> cherrot: 你再一次真相了
<cherrot> lol
<hamo_rb> adam8157_: 尼玛
 * adam8157_ 小受_小受    不搭啊
<hamo_rb> adam8157_: ....
<hamo_rb> adam8157_: 哥必然不是小受...
<hamo_rb> adam8157_: huntxu 这样的才是小受...
 * hamo_rb lol
 * hamo_rb 跪求自动化文档生成机啊！
<hamo_rb> huntxu: ...
<hamo_rb> huntxu: 何苦...
<adam8157> hamo_rb: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/文学编程
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo_rb> roylez_: 随便转转那个黄黄的，真是翔一样呢...
<hamo_rb> adam8157: 这都是白弄，文档这东西都是给不懂技术的QA看的...你可千万别中枪，你是懂技术的QA...lol
 * hamo_rb 预感我要悲剧....
<huntxu> hamo_rb: 我是不會kick你的
<adam8157> hamo_rb: 文学编程就不用文档了
<adam8157> ban?
<cherrot> huntxu: kickban
<huntxu> hamo_rb: 也不會，你放心吧
 * hamo_rb ...
<adam8157> lol
<huntxu> 我沾滿鮮血的雙手啊...
<hamo_faint> huntxu: 你居然有永久的帽子用，这不公平啊！
 * adam8157 智商是硬伤
<huntxu> hamo_faint: 我沒有
<huntxu> 果然硬傷
<huntxu> 兩栖動物啊
<adam8157> 两毫升的脑容量
<hamo_faint> ...
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 为啥必需登录才能看到“随便转转"的link
<roylez_> hamo_faint: .
<roylez_> hamo_faint: 路边的没这权利
<hamo_faint> roylez_: ...
<stardiviner> 有谁用vim的插件ri.vim的? 帮忙解决下这个问题 https://github.com/danchoi/ri.vim/issues/7
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: error: undefined method `gem` for main:Object 路 Issue #7 路 danchoi/ri.vim 路 GitHub
<ofan> stardiviner: ri?
<hamo_faint> roylez_: avfan改版了不错呢
<roylez_> hamo_faint: .
<roylez_> hamo_faint: 他们这有钱，改版不要成本的
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 求有钱啊！
<adam8157> roylez_: 改版后不知道咋改字体了
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 不过貌似慢了...
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 我看妖王，已经加载了2分钟了，还没出来
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<roylez_> hamo_faint: 新版的播放器渣
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 而且弹幕不出来，还不能放视频...太渣了
<hamo_faint> roylez_: 不过美工不错，符合你们这群基佬的审美
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中 终端中 $LINES 值为 47 和 脚本中 echo $LINES 却为空？ 这是哪里的问题?
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * hamo_faint ...
 * hamo_faint 唉...何苦...
<skraito> neosque is that charis matic hanhua
<skraito> dont hired him
<skraito> he is under cover
 * hamo_faint avfan你肿么了，我要看妖王啊！！！
<fhmdgxs> if_else: LINES是curses的变量吧， 是不是得export一下才有效
<skraito> u want to join 0x71 hanhua ?
<skraito> is not that i dont want to recruit you
<skraito> look at your self
<skraito> even unbeliever is better than u
<skraito> look at my last team
<skraito> from ox71.net
<skraito> we are famous too
<skraito> they are kind
<CyrusYzGTt> 求翻譯。。 遇到陌生單詞了
<skraito> how can singapore true jesus church be on my team
<archl> skraito: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<skraito> i am searching america one
<archl> skraito: 。。。干嘛呢。
<skraito> yes arch1
<skraito> ni hauw ma
<skraito> i cant speak chinese you tard ban ki moon
<archl> skraito: 。。。not bad
<archl> skraito: ...
<skraito> haha
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 那是 香港拼音。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你闷骚。
<skraito> eh na ke cong tong cina ni see
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 看不到你说话了
<skraito> how are all grandpa
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 翻译
<skraito> i miss you all
<skraito> for all and be peace
<kevinyings> skraito which lang u r apeaking
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 只會一點，不太會
<skraito> i am speaking english and ping yin
<archl> skraito: Long live and prosper...
<skraito> cong tong ah my cong wen pu ci ke lah
<kevinyings>  能google ma
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<skraito> lai ci ##0x71
<CyrusYzGTt> 對喔  google翻譯 萬歲
<skraito> wo men ciang hua cai napien
<archl> adam8157:  参加婚礼，帮忙的，要准备啥？
<kevinyings> 靠
<adam8157> archl: 我也不知道啊...
<kevinyings> archl 一w
<kevinyings> 红包
<archl> kevinyings: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 從通啊，我從文普慈珂啦 ??cong tong ah my cong wen pu ci ke lah??
<skraito>  eh na ke cong tong cina ni see --> mean that cina president where he die too
<archl> kevinyings: 有一万，我会雇佣 cherrot 2个月。。。
<skraito> ci na li se lah
<kevinyings> archl cherrot 这么不值钱
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 狗屁翻譯
<archl> kevinyings: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt>  eh na ke cong tong cina ni see   = 嗯吶科聰堂支那妮
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，， 狗屁翻譯
<cherrot> kevinyings: 你妹。。。
<hamo_faint> archl: 帮忙的话，准备嘴过去吃就行了吧？
<cherrot> archl: 帮啥忙？
<archl> hamo_faint: 恩。从15点吃到24点。
<skraito> hanhua ahh
<skraito> you better repent
<skraito> why are you so like lucifer
<skraito> you dont even look like christian
<archl> cherrot: 楼上邻居女孩婚礼，找我帮忙准备
<skraito> you know that
<skraito> how can you preach look at yourself
<skraito> will the Lord even accept you
<zw> 大家好，有谁在做android的吗？
<cherrot> archl: nice， 喜当爹～
<skraito> now you want to join huawei with me
<archl> skraito: .... Im a communist...
<skraito> my God you destroy my good work all the time
<archl> cherrot: 啥？
<skraito> huawei wo lai 2 month from now
<skraito> sow wo cai na pien
<cherrot> archl: 有点邪恶。。。。 不给你解释了 lol
<archl> cherrot: 。。。干爹？
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.serna-xmleditor.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Serna XML Editor
<archl> cherrot: 你竟然邪恶了
<skraito> cong tong ah kai ni tek firewall
<skraito> cinci freenode
<ofan> skraito: 哪國人
<cherrot> archl: 有 roylez_ 在 一切皆有可能。。
<skraito> hen to coder ken ta men socialize
<skraito> hen hauw ah
<palomino|working> .......
<adam8157> lol
<hamo_faint> ........
<palomino|working> 主席今天戾气十足
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<skraito> promote lah
 * hamo_faint momo palomino|working 
<skraito> coding team socialise
<skraito> ce tauw seciew ma
 * palomino|working momo hamo_faint 
<skraito> promote cong ko ye se
<skraito> puse ta cia tek ho
<ofan> skraito: 說人話
<ofan> 要不然b你
<skraito> ooo ling wai te ike cong tong lai le
<hrzhu> skraito: please just speak in english otherwise we wont know what you're talking about
<skraito> cong tong ce tauw lah
<skraito> ta yauw tau secret langguage
<ofan> skraito: 火星語？
<skraito> there ni sow tauw yauw ma
<kevinyings> skraito 语言还加密
 * hamo_faint 我不想写文档啊！！！
<kevinyings> 去死去死去死
<skraito> cibaii ma co hua ma
<skraito> kong kan ni men
<zw> android?
<kevinyings> hamo_faint 什么文档，我帮你写
<hamo_faint> kevinyings: 内部文档...
<kevinyings> hamo_faint 是不是什么涂鸦就可以搞定的
<hamo_faint> kevinyings: 貌似是...不过涂鸦我也不会啊！
<ofan> kevinyings: 你看上hamo了？
<kevinyings> ofan 没
<kevinyings> ofan 为什么这么想，hamo是女的？
<ofan> kevinyings: 我咋直到
<kk> ofan say: kevinyings: 鎴戝拫鐩村埌 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 知道
<ofan> 我擦
<ofan> @kk | ofan say: kevinyings: 鎴戝拫鐩村埌 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 傳輸錯誤？
<hamo_faint> ofan: 你触发kk的bug了...
<hrzhu> zw:你是做android開發的嗎
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/politics/20120923/143809/1
<htandroid> ......
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 國防部首次昭告國人中國2020年可武力解放台灣 | 即時新聞 | 20120923 | 蘋果日報
<zw> hrzhu: 是的。您呢？
<hrzhu> zw: 接觸過 勉強算入門吧.
<zw> hr
<zw> 这里的人都是做什么开发呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/international/20120924/143872
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 得知丈夫是親生父親婦：我崩潰了 | 即時新聞 | 20120924 | 蘋果日報
<Relaed> 解放台湾....
<Relaed> 太夸张了
<kevinyings> kk抽了
<kevinyings> kk 改娱乐版了
<kk> kevinyings, 饶了一些变化呢？  ㍤ 
<kevinyings> kk 什么变化
<skraito> i go and talk with cisco now
<skraito> for this indonesia deal
<kevinyings> skraito talk withcisco
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10 上安装g77后不能成功编译程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387880 本人主机os: winows xp 然后在wmware station7.0 虚拟机上安装了Ubuntu11.10。由于Ubuntu11.10自带的是gfortran，不能完全兼容fortran77写的程序。为了运行专业软件，我根据这篇帖子的方法安装了g77编译器（ …
<skraito> come to cisco
<skraito> #cisco
<skraito> huawei
<skraito> i go and see you next
<skraito> ask sby to come here too ban ki moon
<skraito> we just talk through irc
<skraito> save our bud
<skraito> ask julie too with tony
<CyrusYzGTt> 老子曰：天致其高，地致其厚，日月照，列星朗，陰陽和，非有為焉，正其道而物自然。陰陽四時非生萬物也，雨露時降非養草木也，神明接，陰陽和，萬物生矣。夫道者，藏精於內，栖神於心，靜漠恬惔，悅穆胸中，廓然無形，寂然無聲。官府若無事，朝廷若無人，無隱士，無逸民，無勞役，無怨刑，天下莫不仰上之象，主之旨，絕國
<CyrusYzGTt> 殊俗莫不重譯而至，非家至而人見之也，推其誠心，施之天下而已。故賞善罰暴者，正令也；其所以能行者，精誠也。令雖明不能獨行，必待精誠，故摠道以被民弗從者，精誠弗包也。
<skraito> kuci kuci kuci
<skraito> daitoo
<skraito> where the hex is that japan too
<skraito> and taiwan
<skraito> that is next hope guys
<skraito> south korea too
<skraito> just deal it at once
<skraito> and building and testing it
<skraito> have you map the whole world or what
<skraito> we want that firewall too
<skraito> thats top piority
<skraito> should we do that firewall firs
<skraito> and back bone later
<skraito> cause that is huge traffic guys
<skraito> how to monitor it
<skraito> with a split second torrent is done
<skraito> how lah
<Relaed> wtf
<skraito> need firewall guys
<skraito> wtf did even isp already doing it
<skraito> we cant afford another espionage from isp
<skraito> that is so tard and we just create alot of problem
<skraito> ask cisco and huawei firewall just share code or something like that
 * MeaCulpa 最近ignore list大涨...
<skraito> use akismet or something like that
<skraito> hire alot of netpol like china
<skraito> do it now
<skraito> start hiring
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不要 ignore 本尊
<nitrogen_> is skraito retard
<skraito> fuck just kick this nitrogen_
<skraito> he is singaporean
<skraito> in china
<skraito> fuck i am fuck
<skraito> is julie
<skraito> fucking no manner
<skraito> check all isp
<skraito> see the quote for how many user they have
<skraito> and start the math
<skraito> bound them with goverment
<skraito> not stand alone anymore
<skraito> or too bad man we cant afford another small2 isp
<skraito> just made them all goverment close them down
<CyrusYzGTt> 故言長生、安樂、富貴、尊榮、顯名、愛好、財利、得意、喜欲，為陽，曰始。
<archl> roylez 主席照顾一下 skraito
<skraito> for foreign isp made that policy
<skraito> if you allow them
<CyrusYzGTt> 故言死亡、憂患、貧賤、苦辱、棄損、亡利、失意、有害、刑戮、誅罰，為陰，曰終
<skraito> brb smoking
<nitrogen_> you're spamming the channel skraito
<skraito> another one is start the training from cisco or huawei product
<skraito> just merge the code
<skraito> we need to train those netpol
<skraito> brb buying cigrate
<archl> 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 轮到你了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04终端设置代理后ping不通网站 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387885 12.04 32位系统 网络类型是：局域网通过代理访问外网…… 已经设置了全局代理，并浏览器正常上网，终端里通过sudo apt-get install softname成功。可是在终端里输入ping www.baidu.com 后，却无法到达 …
<nitrogen_> 有人知道怎麼設置讓irc sever檢測到自己的hostname 而不是顯示ip
<nitrogen_> 嗎
<roylez_> nitrogen_: 没办法
<nitrogen_> .
<nitrogen_> pityonline [~pity@mailer.workathomebusinessexpo.com] 那爲什麼有類似於這樣的
<pityonline> nitrogen_: 一些信息而已，无视
<roylez_> adam8157: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/163185/torvalds-quote-about-good-programmer
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: programming practices - Torvalds' quote about good programmer - Programmers
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 上班去
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<archl> roylez。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 去参加婚礼前准备需要准备啥？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不是伴郎
<MeaCulpa> archl: 红包, 洗刷干净, 好胃口
<nitrogen_> exit
<skraito> ship it with dell for indonsia
<skraito> or what ever deal it is
<skraito> done guys thats your top piority
<skraito> before any other deal
<skraito> i am eating now
<skraito> i am hungry
<skraito> thats take some time
<MeaCulpa> http://epaper.voc.com.cn/sxdsb/html/2012-09/21/content_563265.htm?div=-1
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 长沙多市场查出致癌染色辣椒-----三湘都市报数字报刊
<skraito> let them compete with each other
<skraito> for some grain
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛按照湖南人摄入的量...
<skraito> for server
<skraito> thats fine guys is business
<skraito> especially for servers
<skraito> all outsource company buy it too
<skraito> for goverment
<MeaCulpa> 红辣椒还是别吃了, 还是返朴归真吃小米辣
<skraito> so they have some audit too
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我的身体能承担 5.5 kg食物。～我测试了哦
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 心肺能力不行了——昨天踢足球发现的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我有一次吃西瓜前后相差8kg
<MeaCulpa> archl: 两炮尿后差值归0
<archl> MeaCulpa: 骗人
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你的秤错了。
<archl> 4kg尿。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...不会错
<archl> lol
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 还有汗吧估计
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我会记录下来放到dooloo上。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 哦. 可能还有一次大的..己不得了
<MeaCulpa> 嘿嘿
 * cherrot 有人转二手自行车么。。。。
<archl> cherrot: 偷一辆去
<archl> cherrot: 锻炼心理素质
 * archl 开溜
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎麼讓 Windows .zip 裡的中文檔名顯示？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387888 1. 怎麼讓 Windows 下 7-Zip 9.20 壓的 .zip 裡面的中文檔名顯示正常?! Windows 下的 zip 不支援 Unicode 嗎？還是跟 Windows 的編碼有關?! 都變亂碼了... 7z 和 rar 裡面的中文檔名顯示正常耶... 2. peaz …
<pityonline> 怎么查看 mac os 的系统编码？ssh 到 linux 上会乱码呢？
<piggybox> pityonline: terminal的encoding?
<pityonline> piggybox: en
<piggybox> pityonline: terminal的perference里可以设置 setting -> advanced -> international
<pityonline> piggybox: 哦，看到了，也是 UTF-8 呀，我的 ubuntu 也，从 mac 通过 ssh 登录到 ubuntu 中怎么就会乱码了呢？
<piggybox> pityonline: ubuntu的locale看看
<pityonline> piggybox: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 都是这样的，LC_ALL 也要设置吗？
<pityonline> piggybox: 知道了，是 mac 要设置一下 locale
<piggybox> pityonline:  解决了就好
<pityonline> piggybox: :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的windows synergy升级以后, linux server的鼠标键盘无法让windows client 解除锁定 。。
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 我的没问题呀
<MeaCulpa> windows无比操蛋
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 失误，今天又被问了几个我不放内存但是有机器在身边一秒就知道的问题...
<flashlab> ubuntu又勾起我用twitter的欲望
<flashlab> 这里是不是主要由菜鸟组成啊
<palomino|working> 没错阿，我就是菜鸟
<jyfl987> Relaed: 呵呵 怎么又上来了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 好久不见了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 荡在irc上看新闻
 * MeaCulpa 是肉鸟
 * MeaCulpa Facebook真是个鸟儿多的地方，Python Group居然前几位的讨论都是Django, web2py...如此看来没有Ruby grp只有Rails了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: locker被人摸了，密码已经不记得，以前都是直接开的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在打不开了
 * MeaCulpa 阿三正在觉醒...无数阿三在问py, linux, ruby, 等等问题...从Where to get Certification开始...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宪兵队来了你都敢乱搞？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 我收到邀请函了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 贵司赚大了，去阿三国买Cert
<hamo_faint> adam8157: ...
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 我去看看
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 也有了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天被问道如何获取字符串长度，我居然忘了 ${#STR}... 直接给了wc -c了
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 尼玛，一个好好的开发者大会，又变成帽帽水陆无遮基佬大会了
<adam8157> hamo_faint: gun
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 没办法，一半dev是帽帽养活的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ${#str}估计他们不会吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这世上没几个会bash的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我以后在也不用拿邮件了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 养了个活雷锋的妈，哪怕卖淫，也是该膜拜的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...为啥
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 好比喻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打不开了
<hamo_faint> roylez: gxgx
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还有邮箱？我都是收发箱子自己拿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等老子辞职吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屎越来越多了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pgp加密到一半过不去，邮箱密码忘了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 辞职就什么都不用管了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 我第一次遇到知道ksh的阿三，去不？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去哪里？
<hamo_faint> roylez: 去见三哥
<MeaCulpa> pgp... 丫的我铲掉我Linux的以后才发觉，pgp以后grub还在...
<roylez> hamo_faint: 信不信我让蛋蛋来拔了你的黑毛
<hamo_faint> roylez: 辞毛职...说好的照片呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 来帝都吧
<hamo_faint> roylez: 蛋蛋周边都是黑毛...
<roylez> hamo_faint: 照毛片
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求教：学习linux内核从哪个版本开始比较合适？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387891 想学习linux内核，不知从何入手，求高手指导，求推荐书籍、网站。 谢谢各位大神！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen1001 — 2012-09-24 13:39
<roylez> hamo_faint: 我就知道你跟蛋蛋有基情
<hamo_faint> roylez: 说好的面试我那人的照片呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也有可爱的地方，我升了显卡驱动 。。。笔记本的NV3100比我家GeForce7900强劲...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows有啥好玩的
<adam8157> hamo_faint: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老滚... 裸女陪有用
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 你问过主席了没 关于20
<MeaCulpa> s/有用/游泳
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 必然的
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 然后呢
<roylez> adam8157: 什么20
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 然后又不是主席雇我...
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 他怎么知道那边能不能给我20
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 主席什么意见
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 略高
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 和我意见一致
<hamo_faint> roylez: 赶紧的，照片。。。
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 要是哥要过来20，你就膜拜我吧
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 真心建议你待满至少一年再说
<roylez> hamo_faint: 你的棒锤，没事换什么id
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 跳槽才20%你也太没节操太丢脸了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宪兵来的时候，我电脑都锁了，但是屏保在播放那漫画，SandMan
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Sandman里面成人成分不少...
<hamo_faint> roylez: 前缀不变不就得了》。。
<kevinyings> roylez 跳槽要多少？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计是为了防馅饼有人弄的邮箱密码
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 那要照你说，跳槽都得double?
<kevinyings> 50%?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帽帽有房贴么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 操蛋，劳资不看邮件了，辞职销了工商银行的信用卡
<kevinyings> 毛毛
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 初级阶段 工资刚起步  20%真不值得跳
<hamo_faint> adam8157: title换了呢？
<roylez> adam8157: it民工，30w基本上就顶了天了，你让他怎么个double
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 我现在是system eng，过去是software eng...
<kevinyings> adam8157 年假，月假多少？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天有人非要问我mon sal 要求...我就dc <<< "300000 $MON /pq"
<adam8157> roylez: 他在百度再待两年就能double了
<kevinyings> 休闲时间多少？
<kevinyings> 干活干死吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 度娘有钱
<kevinyings> adam8157 double有毛用
<MeaCulpa> 度娘有钱+1!
<kevinyings> 现在干活干死的，将来都想管人的
<adam8157> roylez: 他这几个月就闪, 技术含量差不多, 原来的活儿也很有意思, 真是没意思跳
<kevinyings> 要劳逸结合
<adam8157> kevinyings: 外企不累
<kevinyings> adam8157 度娘外企？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 不加班, 浮动工作时间, 15天带薪年休
<sssslang> adam8157: hamo拿了offer了？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 难道不是外企?
<MeaCulpa> 度娘？》
<adam8157> sssslang: 色狼你好
<kevinyings> 阿拉个去
<adam8157> sssslang: 明天面试吧估计
<sssslang> adam8157: 阿蛋姆你好。
<roylez> adam8157: 不过在度娘不让用windows以外的操作系统，这让人怎么活
<kevinyings> 这么多基佬要面试
<adam8157> sssslang: 死死死色狼
<adam8157> roylez: 还没有吧
<sssslang> roylez: 让用啊。
 * MeaCulpa roylez 阿三公司要打领带，妹子水灵
 * hamo_faint 求妹纸！
<kevinyings> 妹子也是阿三
<kevinyings> 阿三的妹子
<sssslang> hamo_faint: 找前台
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那没50w咱不去
<adam8157> roylez: 我以前就是一天全程putty到服务器, 本地win就是个瘦客户机....
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 否则的话一点点鸟毛的工资还不够买衣服的
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 阿三妹子也很白的那种，高种姓
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
<kevinyings> adam8157 不是说我吗,你以前就我啊
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
 * hamo_faint 求原装正品大陆萌妹纸！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在路边看到很多家伙边走路变从兜里掏出个啥东西，后来才知道是Tie...
<kevinyings> kick
<kk> hamo_faint: .. ..
<sssslang> freenode的规则真松。
<kevinyings> 敢紧的
<sssslang> 我刚说完。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是偷的公司厕纸么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 什么tie
<hamo_faint> roylez: ...
<kevinyings> 蛤蟆一天发几次疯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 厕纸我看过了，单层的，烂，没有手纸，只有烘干
<sssslang> hamo_faint: IT行业找不到萌妹子的，改行吧。
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 你要去阿三的公司了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要去就去三层厕纸的！
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 单层不去
<hamo_faint> sssslang: T_T
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 用手指的去不去？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 别人的就去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: +1
<adam8157> hamo_faint: sssslang 我才明白, 有relay就不能scp sftp啥的了是吧?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 这你外行了，老子去文莱打过公，专门一个小龙头，小棉布，可以用手，爆有钱
<sssslang> adam8157: 理论上是的。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 用手的都是有钱地方
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有道理，下次面试找个放水的地方侦查下
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 你真相了...我们有rz
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 全棉小布，随便丢弃，镀金龙头，那才是有钱！
<sssslang> hamo_faint: 你不会天天跑过来吃饭吧？
 * hamo_faint 果然都是基佬...
<zhpeng> hamo_faint, .......
<hamo_faint> sssslang: 偶尔...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 用纸的弱暴了
<adam8157> hamo_faint: rz... 这种协议
<hamo_faint> sssslang: 非常偶尔...
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 对啦...z-moderm...
<zhpeng> 困死我乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我看了1楼，丫居然是蹲位...
<roylez> adam8157 hamo_faint 你俩又讨论啥基情玩意？
<sssslang> 好吧，这么小概率的事情都让我碰到了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 决不能去，马桶和马桶套纸都没
<hamo_faint> roylez: gaoji的协议
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 三哥多好...
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 高级个鬼, 一两百行的实现
<sssslang> 用手不是很环保吗？
<roylez> hamo_faint: 牛，百度基佬大会啊
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 谁说高级了？我说的是gaoji
<adam8157> roylez: https://lwn.net/Articles/452865/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian debates systemd [LWN.net]
 * MeaCulpa 话说厕所真的能体现一个单位的气概
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 觉得融科的厕所不错。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 废话，我当年在融科隔壁租平房，只去融科dump
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, dump。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 但是要算好时间，不要在那些饭店的小工下班时候去
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 当然你们楼上我所谓
<MeaCulpa> s/我/无
<MeaCulpa> 融科的纸还是很一般，毕竟是大楼午夜
<MeaCulpa> s/午夜/物业
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛的scim
 * hamo_faint MeaCulpa -> 厕所专家...
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 消化道的各段都要好好保护
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo_faint: 我家里的arch现在每次启动x的时候都会忽略我的 xmodmap 命令
<hamo_faint> roylez: 弱爆
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你怎么起X的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: slim起的
<kk> roylez say: MeaCulpa: slim璧风殑 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 高级了，startx阿
<MeaCulpa> slim也是解析.xinitrc的是吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 懒得多敲一条命令啊
 * MeaCulpa 连X都小心的包在screen里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 写 .xinitrc 了，别的命令都其作用，就 xmodmap 无效了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，我常常忘了更新evedv之类，开机进了X我就残了
<MeaCulpa> 那个可以绕开X的上帝键盘组合，不知道键盘被X挂住后还有用否
 * hamo_faint momo roylez 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用Linux这么多年，就用过一次
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 然后就忘了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我从来没记住过
<MeaCulpa> 所以至今不敢slim, xdm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<wuhen> 大家好！
<wuhen> 有人遇到过在ubuntu12.04中安装显示驱动后打开浏览器就死机的现象吗》
<wuhen> 驱动是开源的。软件中心自带的驱动。
<cherrot> wuhen: 开源的是不需要安装的
<cherrot> wuhen: 软件中心里的软件不一定是开源的软件
<wuhen> 我的电脑是r400 a52　比较老了。
<wuhen> ａｔｉ３４００
<wuhen> 的
<wuhen> 之前安装官方的驱动一直不成功，导致恢复后鼠标一直闪烁。在软件中心看到有ａｔｉ的驱动就更新装上了。结果就悲剧了。
<unknow> 能推荐一款带GUI断点续传的软件吗？
<palomino|working> firefox的扩展downthemall
<unknow> chromium上的没得吗？ 不用FIREFOX很久了。
<palomino|working> 不知道，不用chromium很久了...
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ++
<cui_inspur> chromium打不开forum.ubuntu.org.cn shit 我还一直以为是官网出问题了
<cui_inspur> 换回ff嘛毛病没有
<void|w> unknow: uget
<cui_inspur> 坑爹啊
<unknow> cui_inspuer: 我这里打的开
<void|w> cui_inspur: 清cookie
<cui_inspur> 我人品问题？
<hamo_faint> cui_inspur: 可以试试清cookie
<unknow> void|w: 我试试uget
<Moomoo> 找到组织了
<cui_inspur> hamo_faint:果然可以了
<cui_inspur> 谢谢哈
 * hamo_faint 拜疼猪！
<cui_inspur> 大家都用什么登陆的irc
<cui_inspur> 我用empathy-chat，感觉有点不爽
<MeaCulpa> irssi
<Moomoo> quassel
<MeaCulpa> Pidgin
<unknow> irssi++
<cui_inspur> irssi是命令行的？
<MeaCulpa> cui_inspur: 不是
<MeaCulpa> cui_inspur: 是cursed的
<ranmocy> emacs
<cui_inspur> 靠，emacs就算了吧，用习惯vi了，一直上不了手
<cui_inspur> 再强大也不想碰了
<Moomoo> emacs有vi操作插件的
<Moomoo> 不过我搞了好久也还不会用emacs
<ranmocy> cui_inspur: 不想试试 viper-mode 么
<cui_inspur> ranmocy: viper-mode是emacs的？
<ranmocy> cui_inspur: 可不是么
<cui_inspur> 查到了一个vile -- vi like emacs 这是个什么东东
<ranmocy> cui_inspur: 还有谁会有 XX-mode 这种东西
<cui_inspur> 呵呵，也是
<ranmocy> cui_inspur: 不过 viper 有继任者了，叫 evil …… http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil
<kk> ranmocy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Evil
<cui_inspur> really evil!
<zw> vi转emacs，需要时间适应呢。。
<onlylove> debian讨论systemd那个好长……
<ranmocy> zw: 理念不一样呢，纯看个人喜好
<Oooops> 能秒开的编辑器，才叫好编辑器。
<ranmocy> Oooops: 那不用关的编辑器呢？
<Oooops> 浪费
<Oooops> 是不能关吧。lol
<ranmocy> Oooops: 干嘛浪费，又不是只用来编辑代码。像我这样后面挂着 IRC 多好。
<zhouxiukun> Hello
<kk> zhouxiukun, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<Oooops> ranmocy: 你应该从framebuffer就启动emacs。而不是浪费一个X
<zhouxiukun> 有谁推荐一个桌面环境
<Moomoo> kde
<zhouxiukun> 我现在用gnome kde
<kevin_0> xfce
<Moomoo>  我直接安装的kubuntu
<zhouxiukun> 有没有其它的
<Oooops> 推荐xp
<Oooops> 你啥要求都没。随便推荐
<Moomoo> 我安装了jdk,但是浏览器好像还是不支持java
<kevin_0> linux deepin
<cfy> Oooops: 能秒进得编译器也是好编辑器
<Oooops> 基本可以啊。原生支持c好，就够了。
<ranmocy> Oooops: 没懂啥意思，不用 X？ Terminal 下用就是了。
<cfy> Oooops: 神，下午好
<Oooops> cfy: 有片子没
<Oooops> ranmocy: 用emacs的，就应该去用lfs。要不浪费太多资源了。安装无数没用的软件。
<Moomoo> Oooops: 什么是片子?
<former> /me
<cfy> Oooops: 大闹天宫
<former> ????
<Moomoo> cfy: 硬盘满了我会乱说
<former> wb
<former> any chinese people at here?
<Moomoo> all chinese
<ranmocy> Oooops: lfs 太极端了点……
<ranmocy> Oooops: 我等新人折腾不起……
<Oooops> ranmocy: 那你对不起安装的这些开源软件嘛。lol 浪费
<archl> Oooops:  很多人认为不能浪费平时关闭的机会——如果是这样想，一切都会封闭。
<archl> ranmocy: 应该是对你说的
<ranmocy> archl: 呃……能关闭软件就关闭软件？这根封闭代码有什么关系？
<cfy> Oooops: 有啥好看得壁纸么？
<ranmocy> Oooops: 我本以为能利用他们增强生产力为人类创造财富就算对得起他们了……
<archl> ranmocy: 我没说和封闭代码有关去
<ranmocy> archl: = = 那封闭指的是啥？
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/229593
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指点，安装出问题了，求助啊求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387899 用wubi和u盘安装ubunu都在大约安装到80%的时候不动了。。。求解（右上角设置的东西还都能用） 统计信息: 发表于 由 FooGeet — 2012-09-24 15:32
<^chen> \me hi'
 * ^chen - o -
<^chen> microcai
<Oooops> ranmocy: 你为一个软件，放弃了更多优秀的软件。
<Oooops> 还浪费cpu
<Oooops> 浪费电
<Oooops> 你对不起人类。。
<Oooops> 首先，你应该能承认emacs里面的任何功能，都有比它更好的实现。
<hamo_faint> roylez: 壕来帝都吧...
<Oooops> 你对不起绝大多数的软件作者。
<zw> 神之编辑器和编辑器之神之争
<cfy> Oooops: 看上去有点萌
<cfy> Oooops: org mode,有啥更好得实现？
<Oooops> 不是啊。是系统和伪系统之间的比对。 zw
<zw> 也可以这么说，emacs其实就是个作业系统
<cfy> Oooops: slime有啥更好的实现？
<xiukun> Hi
<Oooops> 这mode是啥。我需要不。 cfy
<xiukun> 大家IRC用的是什么软件?
<kk> xiukun, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<linocisco> ni hao
<linocisco> xie xie
<zw> quassel
<cfy> Oooops: ee你不了解emacs....
<Oooops> zw: 是啊。等于启动一个系统，上面跑一个虚拟机一样。
<xiukun> 大家IRC用的是什么软件?
<linocisco> i know only those two. but I would like to greet chinese ubuntu community
<Oooops> cfy: 不为了了解而去了解。问下为什么我需要这。
<zw> Oooops: 哈哈，不是有人用emacs煮咖啡麽。
<linocisco> translate.google.com can help me talk in this channel.
 * maplebeats 今天考C/C++把我考哭了
<Oooops> emacs里面，你跑一个svg绘图出来？这我需要。 cfy
<ranmocy> Oooops: 我有点不明白费电这一点。我一个软件比一堆软件还费电？
<Oooops> 代替inkscape
<maplebeats> Oooops: 求救。。。
<cfy> Oooops: ee你不了解emacs,怎么就说都有更好的实现呢，有失偏颇
<Oooops> ranmocy: 你那软件，一直开着啊。
<cfy> Oooops: 我好象用错了。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 从基本来说啊。我为什么需要这。
<ranmocy> Oooops: 可是我也一直在使用啊？不然这些工作总的有个软件在干吧
<cfy> Oooops: 没用错，有失偏颇
<cfy> maplebeats: 砸了？
<cfy> maplebeats: 咋了？
<Oooops> 不偏。你才偏了。为什么我不需要的，你要我实现嘛。
<Oooops> 真心的问呢
<linocisco> Not biased. You only partial. Why I do not need, you want me to achieve it.
<maplebeats> 今天笔试，全考C/C++。。。于是我悲剧了
<ranmocy> Oooops: 比方说我现在开了 Emacs，我就节省了三个后台程序，一个 Gmail 检查，一个 Twitter 检查，一个 IRC 检查。
<ranmocy> Oooops: 这不是省电了么？
<xiukun> 我是做Drupal的
<Oooops> maplebeats: 天天推，能不悲剧。
<Oooops> ranmocy: 我开opera，全部做到啊。随时可以关闭。飞快又开启
<Oooops> 不比你的好？
<Oooops> 界面也比你的好啊
 * maplebeats 唉，今天开始我写C/C++了，去它妹的python
<huntxu> maplebeats: 有這麽悲劇？
<ranmocy> Oooops: 唉，原本我们讨论 Vim vs Emacs 的，现在变成 Vim+Opera vs Emacs 了
<skraito> awww
<skraito> come on anyone wanna join my team
<skraito> is super coollllllll
<skraito> fuck where to find people
<skraito> bah
<cfy> Oooops: 我怎么不能翻墙了。。。。
<maplebeats> huntxu: 相当悲剧
<linocisco> what is the reliable china made settobox that can work as LDAP, File server, DHCP server, Firewall , VPN ?
<maplebeats> roylez: tenzu huntxu 把skraito踢了，是个SB
<maplebeats> huntxu: 今天笔试只考了C/C++
<cfy> Oooops: 哎，opendns貌似sb了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 这货来砸场子的?
<linocisco> only Huawei and ZTE are dominating my country ICT role
<maplebeats> tenzu: 差不多。。不知道干什么的
<microcai> maplebeats:  python is bad
<xiukun> 帆樯用ssh110.com
<xiukun> 我的服务器
<xiukun> 免费提供的
 * maplebeats 哥今天开始转向写C了
<zw> 有谁在做android的麽？
<cfy> maplebeats: 你才开学阿。。。。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 今天上午才开始上第一堂课
<Oooops> ranmocy: 从来不搞vim pk emacs的。那不是一个东西。说了是系统和伪系统的比较。
<cfy> Oooops: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJTwQvgfgMM
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: YouTube - Emacs Org-mode - a system for note-taking and project planning
<archl> ranmocy: 随意选择一个跟着走啊。
<cfy> Oooops: watch this
<Oooops> 看视频啊。。。
<archl> ranmocy: 两面都打不下来。就随意了
<Oooops> 我现在顺手得很啊。lol
<archl> 非要啥第一。-第一和第二有屁区别。
<Oooops> archl: 你也理解错观点了。
<cfy> Oooops: 神，还没下班阿
<Oooops> 我的高级示例，准备写教程。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你打算写什么教程来沣
<cfy> Oooops: 啥得教程？
<maplebeats> s/沣/着/g
<Oooops> avr的c
<maplebeats> Oooops: 求教C。。。
<Oooops> 很多技巧的。lol
<cfy> Oooops: 哦？比如？
<Oooops> maplebeats: 你程度没到。
<Oooops> cfy: 比如你上次就不知道<0的比较嘛
<Oooops> 节约代码的技巧
<cfy> Oooops: 节约啥哦，
<maplebeats> Oooops: 妹的，什么叫程序没到
<maplebeats> 程度。。。
<Oooops> 没写过asm的。nnnd 都不知道节约。
<cfy> Oooops: 我一般都a=1,for(i=0;i<8;++i){a<<=1}这样嘛
<cfy> Oooops: 才不节约呢
<Oooops> 这样很错误的
<Oooops> 。。。@@@
<cfy> Oooops: 哪里错了？
<Oooops> for 要使用递减。在大多数芯片下，都可以节约代码
<ranmocy> Oooops: 这种程度的优化……赞一个……
<Oooops> 你学51，知道djnz吧
<Oooops> freescale的，更加是这样
<cfy> Oooops: 我一般都a=某个数;for(i=7;i>=0;++i){if(a&(1<<i))puts("1");else puts("0")}这样嘛
<cfy> Oooops: djnz....
<cfy> Oooops: 编译器嘛
<cfy> Oooops: 开发效率低
<Oooops> 这也不节约。i>=0??? 直接i嘛。
<cfy> Oooops: 难道不优化得？！
<Oooops> puts也不对。
<cfy> Oooops: 不会不优化吧
<Oooops> 应该是'1'
<Oooops> 白加了一个\0
<cfy> Oooops: 扯
<cfy> Oooops: 白加啥，那就putchar嘛
<Oooops> c的字符串，标准就是0x31 0x00
<cfy> Oooops: 要puts，就必须"1"阿
<Oooops> 多一字节吧
<Oooops> 是'1'
<cfy> Oooops: 优化固定代码就行
<Oooops> 不是""
<cfy> Oooops: ee阿
<Oooops> 说了吧。没节约的习惯吧
<Oooops> lol
<cfy> Oooops: puts("1")或者putchar('1')
<jusss> Oooops: linux怎么发音
<fdb713> li na ku su
<Oooops> 小李子。 jusss
<maplebeats> li na ke si
<jusss> 分开发好不好 lin  u    x
<Oooops> 这扯得。lol
<Oooops> linus。。。看成
<fdb713> exit
<jusss> Oooops: 因为以前不会英语，所以就分开发
<Relaed> lin nux
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: .
<cfy> Oooops: 干脆你内嵌汇编得了
<jusss> 直接叫freax多好，
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: what?
<adam8157> freeflying: 你找猎头干啥...
<cfy> Oooops: 优化最需要优化得代码，其他部分要写的清楚明白阿
<Oooops> cfy: 用c，至少要知道会编译成啥嘛。
<maplebeats> Oooops: 神直接写汇编吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 18M阿
<Oooops> 从来不相信优化
<cfy> Oooops: 我freescale都是PE得，哈哈哈
<Oooops> 学生，向来不在乎这些嘛。 正常。 cfy
<Oooops> 打死那些教授。
<jusss> cfy: 数组是存在栈上还是堆上
<cfy> Oooops: 啥哦。。。。一个破调试函数，优化干啥？
<cfy> Oooops: 优化能省多少？时间还是空间
<onlylove> ee这几天这开发什么呢，那么竭尽全力的压榨片子
<Oooops> 不包括疼疼
<Oooops> 都节省啊
<cfy> Oooops: .
<MeaCulpa> http://lwn.net/Articles/516736/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Rackspace sued for hosting GitHub [LWN.net]
<Oooops> 压榨，，，一直压榨的
<cfy> Oooops: 用汇编吧ee
<Oooops> 好久没用了。
<cfy> jusss: 堆吧，我不清楚这些概念。囧
<cfy> Oooops: 给崽崽写个玩具这么麻烦。。。都多少天了。。。
<Oooops> 现在3个器件，完成一个好玩的东西。
<cfy> Oooops: 啥？
<Oooops> 不是出了状况嘛。草。眼拙，少写了一个ISR
<Oooops> 但是开了中断。。。
<Oooops> 这片子好。不要外部器件的
<onlylove> 崽崽的玩具变成ee的玩具了……
<cfy> Oooops: .
<cfy> onlylove: ee做好了，才是崽崽的玩具
<cfy> Oooops: 话说回来，你倒底要做啥阿？
<Oooops> 上周就做完了。没劲了。
<cfy> Oooops: 是什么东西阿
<Oooops> 一个cpu，一个耳机，一个Irda管子。你猜
<cfy> Oooops: irda是啥？
<Oooops> 遥控音乐播放器。
<Oooops> 。
<cfy> Oooops: 不知道
<Oooops> 红外
<kk> Oooops say: 蝥Ｗ in BIG5 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ugoub> 最近装了12.04 64位服务器版，然后装了个GNOME 3.发现很多快捷键都不以样了。另外我要装汉语语言包应该装哪些？我的web显示不了汉字，即便是utf-8的页面。
<Oooops> cfy: 没机械件。本来准备做一个遥控炮的。
<jusss> Oooops: 干掉kk
<Oooops> 嗯。kk在乱发msg
<jusss> Oooops: kk 这两天出毛病了，
<Oooops> 估计rubbish升级版本了。:D
<jusss> Oooops: 给别人说用Big5
<Oooops> 是哦
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 小蛋
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 滚粗
<Oooops> 疼蛋
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 何苦...如此暴躁...
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 紧张么
<Oooops> 额。中文tts。系统带的。居然不知道是啥。是festival?
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 紧张啥？
<adam8157> hamo_faint: 面试
<hamo_faint> adam8157: 我只有在面试前半个小时才紧张
<onlylove> 我只有郁闷……
<jusss> onlylove: 还没找到工作？
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/229598 变色龙壁纸。 cfy
<onlylove> 因为要么没有面试通知，要么hr都不知道要什么，要么就是没消息……
<onlylove> jusss: 我也想早点找啊，这几天连it都不放过了
<jusss> onlylove: :-(
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
 * MeaCulpa 又到找工作时间了？
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 拜酷胖...
<onlylove> 没工作，天天都是找工作时间……周六周日除外……
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 我貌似在面试后很紧张... 视察一下对方厕所
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<Oooops> 没工作的，都去18m混洋买办。
<MeaCulpa> 18m是土买办...
<Oooops> 洋买办吧。。。
<onlylove> 我已经把百度的第一职位改成it了……
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: 洋买办妥妥的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_faint: 恩，欢迎
<hamo_faint> MeaCulpa: ...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 聲卡驅動還有升級的可能不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387903 dell inspiron 1525 不知道啥聲卡，官網主頁上寫的是sigmatel 適用於 STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio 系統（12.04）裝好後沒有啥特別設置，反正能發聲 最近想用來做音頻處理，所以問問能不能換個更好的驅動 统 …
<if_else> 各位兄台，parted 是否支持，分区的同时指定分区的类型 (lvm / raid /...)
<if_else> sudo parted -s /dev/sda mklabel msdos mkpart logical 40.0GB 299GB set 1 lvm on
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<ugoub> 我双系统，在安装Ubuntu时，创建了/data分区为fat32.后来在Windows7下将其格式化为NTFS了，我应该在Ubuntu下哪里修改对应配置呢？
 * MeaCulpa sudo真恶心
<onlylove> ugoub: /etc/fstab
<ugoub> onlylove: 哦，多谢，最近有些懒了。重装个系统得适应许久。
<onlylove> 我都两年没装系统了
 * maplebeats 有招网管的么
<ugoub> onlylove: 我也快2年了，但是现在领了个64位的电脑，所以好奇了下。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你难道在用苹果？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sudo比su好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，但我懒得用
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Linux
 * MeaCulpa windows还runas呢
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那你咋会用到sudo,sudo不是debian/ubuntu里面才有的吗
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> sudo su , MeaCulpa
<adam8157> jusss: 谁说的
<maplebeats> jusss: ==！
<jusss> adam8157: 俺小白
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss_newbie> adam8157: arch gentoo 里面难道也有sudo ?
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁
<adam8157> jusss_newbie: 都有
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好
<jusss_newbie> adam8157: rhel也有？看网上的文章说deb系才有sudo,而且网上的文章有点鄙视sudo
<xiukun> 大家IRC都用的是什么?
<adam8157> jusss_newbie: 每天都在fedora里用 (rhel里也有
<xiukun> 我用了一个Gnome IRC感觉挺好用的.但是不能保存频道
<xiukun> 我用了另一个IRC 能保存频道很好用.但是不能输入中文
<jusss_newbie> adam8157: 你不是用debian的吗
<xiukun> quassel irc 这个不能输入中文
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<xiukun> 哪位高人指点
<adam8157> jusss_newbie: 办公室fedora 笔记本debian sid
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 怎么可能就deb才有……只要是Linux就有
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: sudo cd ~
<jusss_newbie> onlylove: 网上的文章说的。。。
<jusss_newbie> onlylove: 网上的文章说rhel就没有
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 网上什么文章说的……
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽好啊
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 我给你找出来咋办
<jusss_newbie> onlylove: 忘了，搜sudo时搜到的
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: roylez adam8157 zsh里面sudo cd ~ 到哪个目录？ ~ 会被expandme1
<tenzu> roylez: 僵尸...
<kk> tenzu say: roylez: 鍍靛案... in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: roylez adam8157 zsh里面sudo cd ~ 到哪个目录？ ~ 会被在sudo前expand嘛？
<palomino|working> 完全不知道 , MeaCulpa
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 会
<jusss_newbie> adam8157: obj和lib文件是一样的吗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那就是说会到了/home/你家 ，用户是root?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得肯定会
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wow，sux
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 应该是在sudo前expand
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用户还是你, cd一下就返回了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sudo: cd: command not found
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那sudo cd 和 sudo cd ~一样么
<adam8157> jusss_newbie: so 和a 是打包过的obj
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cd不是个程序
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 你Debian安全
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得是一样的 -l的话估计不一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hmm... shell builtin...
 * MeaCulpa 从不sudo, 没那么多烦恼~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sudo ls ~ 还是看的我的目录
<hamo_faint> roylez: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sudo zsh -c 'cd'?
<MeaCulpa> 汝等活的真累
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，多年前看到sudo ls ~ 被众人嘲笑
<zw> 直接sudo  -i，一劳永逸
<jusss_newbie> 直接root登陆就没那么多烦恼了
<zw> 嗯，赞同
<roylez> root党都该死
<zw> :)
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 那你的android还root不
<zw> 你的iphone还root不
<onlylove> 用啥root，adb搞定
<MeaCulpa> iphone5 第二天就被人root了...
<zw> 你没有root，你adb push给我看
<WhiTeMoOn> 哈哈
<roylez> jusss_newbie: 我不用root登录
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 你要在一个多人在线的机子上重启，你跟别人发消息通知，得是root吧，sudo不行吧
<roylez> jusss_newbie: wall不就行了
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 这也是俺从网上看的
<onlylove> sudo shutdown -k
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 人家的mesg是关着的
<roylez> jusss_newbie: echo xxx |sudo wall
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 网上看到的很多都是抄来抄去变样的不在少数
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 而且很多都是rhel或者redhat的
 * adam8157 wall需要root?
<roylez> adam8157: 不需要，他说某人关了mesg，不知道怎么关，也没听说谁关过
<adam8157> roylez: 管那个被重启了属于自己找麻烦
<adam8157> 关
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 网上说默认是关着的
<roylez> jusss_newbie: 又是网上说的
<roylez> jusss_newbie: 网上是个菜鸟
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 你再说快要被踢了
<jusss_newbie> roylez: 没课本只能去网上看了。。。
<roylez> jusss_newbie: 没人有课本，自己用就行了
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 网上的东西，一定要自己验证过以后再说
<jusss_newbie> 感觉还是直接写tty pts好一点
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2833267/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 《Linux系统管理技术手册(第二版) 高清300pdi+清晰版PDF》(Linux Administration Handbook, 2nd Edition)((美)奈米斯 & (美)斯奈德 & (美)海因)扫描版[PDF]_VeryCD电驴下载
<onlylove> jusss_newbie: 么人有课本，网上的东西不要随便轻信
<jusss_newbie> onlylove: 嗯
<zhpeng> adam8157, /proc/xxx/net/dev 这个在人喝了
<zhpeng> adam8157, /proc/xxx/net/dev 这个在rhel5 上没有，问打开哪个内核参数可以有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，才发觉ksh都有* expanding, 没任何文档提及...
<zhpeng>  /proc/xxx/net/dev 这个在rhel5 上没有，问打开哪个内核参数可以打开这功能
<zhpeng> 求教。。
<onlylove> proc底下有xxx着目录么……
<zhpeng> /proc/27/net/dev
<zhpeng> xxx= pid number
<ranmocy> 现在在给 erc 写 notification，有个正则表达式搞不定
<ranmocy> 要匹配 IRC 里的 “* someone do on ranmocy”
<ranmocy> someone 不能是 ranmocy
<ranmocy> 求教正则怎么写
<adam8157> zhpeng: 这个貌似和内核无关
<zhpeng> adam8157, 额？
<zw> 大伙有谁在做驱动麽？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 那是什么
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哦 错了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你还有没有点专业精神了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 是啥。。。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 反选一个目录内的某两个文件有多少种做法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387908 如题，比如egrep -v '(1|2)' 找到这个目录下除了1和2这两个文件以外剩下全部的文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 张无忌 — 2012-09-24 17:26
<adam8157> zhpeng: 这个是net 的 namespace吧
<zhpeng> adam8157,  来个肯定句式
<adam8157> zhpeng: net_ns
<adam8157> zhpeng: 这个是net 的 namespace
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 行我让他变一下十四号
<zhpeng> 编译下试试
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你为啥要xxx的 直接/proc/net/dev不行?
<adam8157> zhpeng: net_ns 直到2.6.26 才有的
<zhpeng> 昏死
<zhpeng> 他们的需求是
<zhpeng> 要每个进程的网络流量信息
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 必须的啊
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你在弄啥? libvirt-lxc?
<adam8157> zhpeng: 没用, 即使有, 你也没开新namespace
<zhpeng> adam8157, 不是，完美世界的运维组的需求
<adam8157> zhpeng: 找别的方法统计吧
<zhpeng> 恩
<onlylove> 完美世界运维连这个都不会？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我擦累，专业！我把对话贴出去吓死他
<zhpeng> onlylove, 他们想在5上实现这个
<zhpeng> 错了
<zhpeng> 是UBISOFT
<zhpeng> 不是完美。。
<onlylove> 哦……更扯了，育碧
<adam8157> zhpeng: 除非单独每个进程开独立net_namespace, 这样也查不了...
<kevinyings> 如果我在jvm运行时手动清空内存，jvm中的实例会完蛋吗？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你上班时间给别的公司support啊!!! 请客吃饭 否则没完   cc bcao
<kevinyings> 求指导
<kevinyings> 手动free -m
<kevinyings> 不是清空
<kevinyings> 跪求指导
 * MeaCulpa 拉起emerge 下班
<onlylove> 跑一个试试了……
<kevinyings> 不要。。。。。。200分贝
<kevinyings> 求指导啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, 劳资从进红帽到现在，已经support过了中国4大行，外加交行，黄石电信，完美，UBI！怎样！
<adam8157> zhpeng: 晚上苏浙汇
<kevinyings> 鸟下我啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。滚粗
<adam8157> kevinyings: 鸟
<kevinyings> 求搭讪
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 这铁定要蛋蛋帮忙
<adam8157> kevinyings: free不是清内存的命令, 你在说啥我都没看懂
<zhpeng> echo 1 2 3 > /proc/啥来着
<adam8157> zhpeng: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<onlylove> zhpeng: 你怎么和那些人拉上关系的……
<adam8157> onlylove: 他去东单公园认识的
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥我觉得背后凉飕飕的
<adam8157> onlylove: 你中枪了才需要凉飕飕.......
<zhpeng> zhpeng, 我以前就是一SA
<zhpeng> onlylove, , 我以前就是一SA
<zhpeng> onlylove,  还是尼玛一牛逼2线负责人啊尼玛
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你跳槽过来的当时? 不是学完兽医直接来的?
<onlylove> zhpeng: sa也不可能连着银行带着游戏都认识%
<zhpeng> adam8157, 当然
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哪年毕业
<onlylove> zhpeng: 话说我现在找sa的工作很难
<zhpeng> onlylove,  我不想做sa了
<zhpeng> onlylove,  才来转行做QA的
<zhpeng> onlylove, 我以前做技术支持
<zhpeng> 所以各行业都认识
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哪年毕业?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 08
<adam8157> zhpeng: 擦 比我还老
<zhpeng> adam8157, 当然啊
<kevinyings> adam8157 我没说完，继续sync
<zhpeng> adam8157, 记得叫哥
<adam8157> zhpeng: 滚粗
<ugoub> kevinyings: sudo sync && sudo bash -c 'echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches';
<onlylove> zhpeng: 真羡慕啊，一年毕业，为啥我连工作都找不到
<zhpeng> onlylove, 因为哥牛
<kk> zhpeng say: onlylove, 鍥犱负鍝ョ墰 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁让你辞职的
<onlylove> zhpeng: 你在哪做技术支持啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 我愿意辞职啊，喵的一个it你打算让我做一辈子啊
<zhpeng> onlylove, sa：黄石电信，sa：贝尔， 技术支持：CES
<adam8157> onlylove: 没找到下家就辞职
<onlylove> adam8157: 我不离开家来北京，怎么知道这里下家这么不靠谱
<ranmocy`> 大大们有没有知道 正则表达式 的 零宽度断言？
<kevinyings> ugoub 我问的是这样做对正在运行的jvm实例有影响吗？
<zw> zhpeng: 你是红冒的？
<onlylove> 零宽度断言知道
<kevinyings> ugoub 有不影响的做法吗？
<onlylove> 仅仅是知道有那么个东西，还知道有正向和负向
<ugoub> kevinyings: To free pagecache, dentries and inodes, use echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ranmocy`> onlylove: 我想在 Emacs 中匹配一个除了特定字串以外的字串，总是报错
<ranmocy`> onlylove: 说我格式不合法
<adam8157> http://deerchao.net/tutorials/regex/regex.htm#lookaround
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 正则表达式30分钟入门教程
<zhpeng> zw, 恩
<kevinyings> ugoub 会释放掉不想释放的东西吗？
<ugoub> kevinyings:  To free pagecache, use echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<onlylove> ranmocy`: 那个没办法……我不用emacs
<ugoub> kevinyings: To free dentries and inodes, use echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<zw> zhpeng: 你认识香港的ken吗？
<ugoub> kevinyings: 我不太清楚
<ugoub> 不过常用，没见到什么问题。
<ugoub> kevinyings: 实验下吧
<zhpeng> zw,  no
<kevinyings> ugoub 没地方实验啊
<ranmocy`> onlylove: 嗯，谢了
<kevinyings> 我只要释放某个进程的
<ranmocy`> adam8157: 这是个好东西，我都忘了查它了
<ugoub> kevinyings: 我不太专业，对pagecache,dentrites,inodes的概念也不清楚。
<kevinyings> ugoub 求专业的方向与指导
<stifler_x> hiall
<ugoub> kevinyings: http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html
<kk> ugoub ⇪ t: drop_caches | LinuxInsight
<stifler_x> 谁解决过elinks中文编码问题?
<ugoub> kevinyings: As this is a non-destructive operation, and dirty objects are not freeable, the user should run "sync" first in order to make sure all cached objects are freed.
<ugoub> kevinyings: 估计不用sync这个命令就属于non-destructive operation了吧。
<kevinyings> ugoub 好人。。。
<ugoub> ^_^
<stifler_x> gaoji
<kevinyings> 我发现内存泄露了，top的mem显示有20G没释放，但运行中的进程所占的内存比例又只有4G，sync之后又只free了1G
<kevinyings> 求破
<kevinyings> 会是top的显示有问题吗？
<HdyKdg> ╯▄╰
<stifler_x> 囧
<kevinyings> 有人知道吗，我推荐工作
<stifler_x> ...
<onlylove> free显示多少
<kevinyings> 显示20G已用，4G空闲
<onlylove> 多少缓存
<onlylove> 还有，你总共多少内存……
<kevinyings> 16G
<kevinyings> 24G
<kevinyings> 缓存太多的缘故？
<onlylove> cached的内存不一定使用，实际使用的内存是used-cached
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox 同步ipod 没有音乐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387912 使用rhythmbox 同步ipod的音乐 完成后怎么ipod显示没有音乐？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maofeng1010 — 2012-09-24 18:02
<onlylove> 所以你现在实际空闲内存是20
<former> /me
<former> who want to chat with me
<onlylove> why
<former> cos i wanna improve my english.
<former> are you a chinese?
<onlylove> then you should join a english channel
<Relaed> 烧死所有说英语的人!!!
<onlylove> kevinyings: 别忘了，介绍工作啊
<former> chinese character?
<kevinyings> onlylove 必须的，什么时候来杭州找我啊
<onlylove> kevinyings: 算了……我在帝都
<onlylove> 吃饭去……明天继续找工作……
<HdyKdg> 悲剧
<skraito> hi void1
<void1> ?
<microcai> Relaed: ... ....
<microcai> Relaed: 招你惹你了啊
<archl> onlylove 还没找到工作？
<zlei> 用什么命令删除文件才可在回收站找到
<imadper> zlei: mv
<zlei> 用rm不会进回收站啊
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<zlei> 那是移动到，
<imadper> zlei: 建立一个你自己的回收站文件夹... 不想要的移动过去
<imadper> zlei: 你要的不就是这个效果嘛?
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求助啊！！！ubuntu12.04的装1.26遇到问题。。求大神指导！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387916 前几天为了装cadence把tar1.26降成1.13了结果网上下的1.13的包安装过后压缩包打不开而且不能解压，于是我想从新把1.26装回去，结果安装的时候遇到问题了。。。。 如 …
<imadper> archl: 咋了?
<zlei> imadper: 我要的是用系统回收站
<archl> imadper: 那个没有记录，无法恢复。
<archl> imadper: 。。。你想呢。。。
<imadper> archl: histroy
<zlei> imadper: gvfs-trash a.txt
<zlei>  有了
<imadper> zlei: 高级
<archl> imadper zlei kde呢？
<zlei> archl: 不知道，kvfs吧？
<imadper> archl: http://photo.weibo.com/2151223234/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3493830496161732?refer=weibofeed  cc hamo_faint roylez adam8157_away cfy
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<archl> imadper: 微薄讨厌，非要注册才能看。
<imadper> archl: 那你就注册呗...
<archl> imadper: 这种垃圾。
<linuxfish> test
<kk> linuxfish, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<WhiTeMoOn> 怎么才能开了永久房间啊
<hamo_faint> imadper: 果然是色大象...
<hamo_faint> imadper: 还在学校呢？
<imadper> 色蛤蟆, 我后天就回去了
<imadper> 周六上班嘛?
<WhiTeMoOn> 下班回家。
<WhiTeMoOn> 明天见哦
<hamo_faint> imadper: 就一天了你还回来？
<WhiTeMoOn> #KDS
<imadper> hamo_faint: 晚了买不到车票
<hamo_faint> imadper: 你为啥不回家过十一完了再过来？
<imadper> hamo_faint: 手里有两个紧急的bug
<hamo_faint> imadper: 模范员工..
<imadper> adam8157_away: ^^^^
<imadper> hamo_faint: 周六到底上不上班呀?
<hamo_faint> imadper: 上
<imadper> hamo_faint: 不开心...
<hamo_faint> imadper: 不开心你妹...你自己选的
<imadper> hamo_faint: 【东校区(大学城)·雷电提示】 17时21分发布：本站现时录得之电场强度超过14千伏/米，表明本地即将或已经受雷暴系统的影响。请尽量避免外出活动；切勿站立于高地或接近导电的物体，并留意气象机构的防御指引。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> egg pain
<imadper> hamo_faint: 我要是不死, 我就回去上班.
<imadper> cc adam8157_away
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何设置dns服务器地址为静态 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387917 我这的dns服务器地址有问题，偶尔连不上，路由器又没办法固定dns。 ubuntu怎么修改成静态的 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-09-24 19:08
<kevinyings> imadper 天打雷劈，怎么破
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 主席... 我觉得我活不过今天了...
<WhiTeMoOn> kds 又被干掉了
<roylez_> imadper: ?
<imadper> roylez_: 【东校区(大学城)·雷电提示】 17时21分发布：本站现时录得之电场强度超过14千伏/米，表明本地即将或已经受雷暴系统的影响。请尽量避免外出活动；切勿站立于高地或接近导电的物体，并留意气象机构的防御指引。
<imadper> jyfl987: 在?
<imadper> jyfl987: 问你点儿问题
<roylez_> imadper: 毫无压力，每天电击肚皮
<imadper> roylez_: 有效果没?
<imadper> jyfl987: 出来呀...
<roylez_> imadper: 抗电妥妥的
<imadper> jyfl987: ping
<jyfl987> imadper: 咋？
<archl> roylez 楼下有瞄星人
<jyfl987> imadper: 快说老子在写东西呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 我在android下, 怎么模拟键盘输入?
<archl> jyfl987: 写杂文吧。
<jyfl987> imadper: 啥模拟键盘输入
<jyfl987> archl: 我在写代码 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是, 我写个程序, 让他能在ucweb里面自己帮我输入网址之类的
<archl> 类似firefox？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 渣hamo, 会android嘛?
<archl> lol
<hamo_aha> imadper: 注意节操和人品...别出门，信春哥
<archl> 。。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个我不知道 但是对于android app 可以使用selenium 这个可以模拟输入
<hamo_aha> imadper: 要不会被电的
<archl> hamo_aha: 得到充电器了？
<hamo_aha> archl: 啥？
<archl> hamo_aha: 自拍个肚子？
<archl> hamo_aha: 哦。主席的那种。
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 有没有啥设备, /dev/xx, 能让我通过adb的shell, 往里面写入的时候, 屏幕上会出现
<hamo_aha> archl: 我才没去买主席那个电肚子的东西
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 在？
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 渣尾席早
<jyfl987> imadper: 有的
<jyfl987> imadper: android就是个linux 有framebuffer的
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是fb0那种
<jyfl987> imadper: 但是他的fb设置跟一般的位置不一样 不知道现在纠正回来了没
<roylez_> hamo_aha: http://i.imm.io/Ftlf.png
<hamo_aha> roylez_: aha?
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 又遇到了
<archl> 后天 blender 的机器电影就要放出来了
<imadper> jyfl987: 我要他输出在输入框里面
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 发表不能点
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 这个...我去改了那个功能得了
<jyfl987> imadper: 那恐怕是没有 只能自己做个输入法实现来监听设备
<jyfl987> imadper: 红毛现在做android了？
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 你妹，我写的帖子怎么办
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是... 我在学校..
<archl> http://www.tearsofsteel.org/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Tears of Steel | Mango Open Movie Project
<hamo_aha> roylez_: patpat...奖你一朵大红花...
<archl> roylez_ firefox的那个笔记 add-on
<jyfl987> imadper:额 毕射？
<imadper> jyfl987:  不是..
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你要毕射？
<imadper> hamo_aha: ... bios蛤嫫
<imadper> hamo_aha: 几天没来, 你的那个工作怎么样了?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 明天面试...
<archl> hamo_aha: 去哪里？
<hamo_aha> imadper: 为啥几天没来？陪妹纸去了？
<imadper> hamo_aha: gaoji...
<hamo_aha> archl: 他摸
<imadper> hamo_aha: 毛妹子,在学校呢...
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你妹纸不是在学校么...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 在她学校
<imadper> hamo_aha: 在北京的
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我学校在广州的
<jyfl987> imadper: 前途不大啊
<imadper> hamo_aha: 别人问你啥, 你都是太简单了, 直接xx就可以了. 伤透所有面试者的自尊. 你就赢了
<jyfl987> imadper: 泡妞也泡程序媛?
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是呀...
<hamo_aha> imadper: 。。。
<hamo_aha> imadper: 我又不是主席，没这么壕...
<imadper> hamo_aha: ... ...
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 懒得回公司拿帽子，饶你不死
<hamo_aha> imadper: 你妹纸在北京？这几天没人陪用不用我帮忙？
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 说你壕都不行啊
<imadper> hamo_aha: 不用了, 我妹子这几天在上课
<imadper> roylez_: 不t不足以立威
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 魔都的无家可归者，壕毛
<hamo_aha> imadper: 那有人接送她上课么？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 她跟舍友呗
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 来帝都赐你个蚁族的地下室住住
<hamo_aha> imadper: 多危险啊...用不用我接送？
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你住地下室?
<roylez_> hamo_aha: 好啊，你付租子就成
<imadper> hamo_aha: 给你介绍妹子?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 好啊，求妹纸...学生妹神马的最靠谱了..
<imadper> hamo_aha: 恩, 靠谱. 先每天做200个两头起. 分5组, 每组40个
<imadper> hamo_aha: 一个月之后,我给你介绍妹子
<hamo_aha> imadper: 艹
<imadper> hamo_aha: 我这不能让妹子一看见你就觉得我是在坑她呀
<hamo_aha> imadper: 哥要能做这么多这个，还用你找
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 我付租子就我付...
<hamo_aha> roylez_: 我给你找个蚁族聚居区，也方便你找新机油
<imadper> hamo_aha: 旧机油是你?
<hamo_aha> imadper: 蛋蛋好呗
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你的旧机油是蛋蛋
<imadper> hamo_aha: ?
<imadper> hamo_aha: gaoji
<hamo_aha> imadper: 尼玛...
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你自己说的, 是啊蛋
<hamo_aha> imadper: 唉...堪忧啊
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你的智商?
<imadper> hamo_aha: 你的主要硬伤不是智商. 是你的肚子
<hamo_aha> imadper: 唉...堪忧啊
<hamo_aha> imadper: 肚子不肚子的...唉...堪忧啊
<imadper> hamo_aha: .............听不懂了已经...
<hamo_aha> imadper: 唉...堪忧啊
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 渣网...
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: ...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/vim-koans/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Vim Koans | Arabesque
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: markdown的那一部分看得我乐了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 好慢..
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 逼我翻墙
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 拉吧，颤抖吧
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 那big_cursor啥？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 发帖按钮那个没整？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 一起整了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 2个commit
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 服务器已经上了
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 在你的 ~/.gitconfig 里面加一句
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: [alias]
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo:    lc  = log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr)%Creset %Cblue%cn%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 然后你 git lc 看看
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 看样子是gaoji的东西
<hamo_dooloo> 我试试
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 每次给我commit号都给个完整的，一看就是菜鸟
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 真gaoji...收了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 去github翻我的 .gitconfig
<imadper> roylez_: 真gaoji... 膜拜!
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你们这种gaoji的dotfiles我用不惯啊...我是需求驱动的...不是逼不得已，我一般不折腾...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 我是配置流，配置丢了，我Linux这么多年就白玩一大半
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 所以全放github了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我用linux最早的原因是怕看爱情动作片中毒你信不？
<zhanshime01> hamo_dooloo: - -!
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 我信，你这种猥琐渣渣
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 我信
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 你就是这种色蛤蟆
 * hamo_dooloo ....
 * hamo_dooloo 钓鱼把自己掉海里了...
 * hamo_dooloo 你们这群猥琐男...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 我是为了学习技术, 你信不信?!
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 你才是我说的那种原因吧
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 色大象
<zhanshime01> hamo_dooloo: 我高尚多了,我就是因linux的开源自由从中学开始憧憬,然后现在用linux你信不
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 渣hamo... 明明你刚才说的是自己
 * hamo_dooloo 下班回家！
<roylez_> ....
<zhanshime01>  hamo_dooloo: 虽然那时之摸过几次电脑...
<fhmdgxs> hi
<jianghu> 电脑尼都摸过啊?厉害
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jianghu> 机器人好迟钝哦
<fhmdgxs> kk又来了
<zhanshime01> kk显示的时间是什么字体,看着很难受
<imadper> cfy: ofan 的那个现在还能用吗?
<fhmdgxs> 他那个字体我都显示不出来
 * skraito said hi all
 * maplebeats 居然被系统干掉了，你们这些人不作为啊
<Moomoo> java要导入的包必须在任一CLASSPATH下么亲们?
<maplebeats> classpath?
<Moomoo> 嗯
<Moomoo> 我没有用IDE
<maplebeats> 没搞过java....
<Moomoo> 可以编程但是运行的时候抛出异常
<Moomoo> 可以编译
<ansik> 怎么很少见人用weechat客户端。 国内。
<ansik> 不支持中文？
<maplebeats> 谁知道呢
<maplebeats> 我喜欢pidgin，因为集成了一大堆。。。
<imadper> ansik: 支持中文
<imadper> ansik: 很多人用
<ansik> imadper: 我看中文资料很少，很少有人介绍。
<ansik> 觉得奇怪。
<imadper> ansik: 这里不少人用吧. adam8157_away 就在用
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<fhmdgxs> kk 你好2
<stock-cn> imadper: 学习忙吗
<stock-cn> 今晚怎么都没多少人说话
<imadper> stock-cn: 还好~    :)
<stock-cn> 你擅长编程的哪方面？
<imadper> stock-cn: 我? 我也不知道... c/perl吧
<adam8157> pityonline: imadper roylez_ 听一会儿重金属听一会儿郭德纲算什么水平
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubunut12.04 安装完“软件中心”里的显示驱动后经常死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387922 各位大侠，情况是这样的。我的电脑是thinkpad r400 a52 比较老的机器，显示是ati 3400 。机器 是双显示，我已经把集成显卡禁用了。现在用的是独立ati显卡。查看系统信息时显 …
<stock-cn> imadper: perl很有意思，可惜我以前读书的时候只看过一点点，python你懂吗
<stock-cn> imadper: google app里似乎可以用python
<pityonline> adam8157: 多面手
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 本来就可以用
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 很有意思哦，中国似乎目前百度还只能用php 和  java
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 百度有python哦
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 哦，是哦，不过只有部分人能用好像
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 嘿嘿，我就是那部分人。。。
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 不错阿，是要什么条件？
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 没什么条件，我就发了个邮件申请了。。。不过很久以前申请的了
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 现在似乎要钱了或者要发布过有分量的程序
<stock-cn> 你们谁直到dreambox?
<stock-cn> dreambox很不错哦，我用它接受卫星信号，然后联网在电脑和手机里看卫星电视
 * maplebeats 从来看不电视
<stock-cn> 看RFA和VOA等
<stock-cn> 国家地理和探索发现也不错，有汉语字幕
<ranmocy> n
<stock-cn> imadper: 跟你私聊
<imadper> adam8157: 十分重口的水平
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 你买那个啥了吗? 我有更好的推荐...
<adam8157> imadper: 啥? 刚买了两条川崎的短裤 (这你都知道 0_0
<imadper> adam8157: 我说播放器....
<adam8157> imadper: 还没
<imadper> adam8157: 短裤你买啥跟 hamo商量去....
<adam8157> imadper: 羽毛球的
<dwjie> ....
<imadper> adam8157: tascam
<imadper> adam8157: tascam dr05
<dwjie> tascam ?
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 电子病历系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387924 我们医院现在还是用office这种落后的软件，话说这个管理起来太复杂了。 大家有没有什么推荐呢？要求如下： 1.支持Linux； 2.完美汉化（医院的医生多，没有汉化肯定无法推行）； 暂时就想到这么多，我是菜鸟， …
<skraito> hey arch1
<skraito> come to ##0x71
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 能跟你学python吗
<skraito> brb
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 你有gmail吗
 * maplebeats 我已经不写python了
 * maplebeats 今天开始的
<onlylove> 那你要写啥
<onlylove> perl?
<maplebeats> C/C++!
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 话说，谁说我会python的==！我小白
<imadper> stock-cn: 你学python干嘛...
 * maplebeats 就是，就是，学python没前途
<imadper> maplebeats: 你一反常态呀...
<fhmdgxs> python有点难， 学了半天不会
<stock-cn> imadper: 就觉得可以赚钱
<maplebeats> stock-cn: 做梦吧
<stock-cn> 谁能帮忙开发一个提醒股价的gapp吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 股票的价格到达一定范围就提醒嘛?
<stock-cn> 根据sina的股票数据，到达某个价格就发送邮件到移动信箱，然后就达到了短信提醒的目的阿
<stock-cn> imadper: 大队阿
<stock-cn> imadper: 对
<imadper> stock-cn: 十一帮你写?
<imadper> stock-cn: 我这次回广州事情多, 十一应该有时间帮你写.
<void1> 这个很简单啊
<imadper> stock-cn: 不用我只能用perl写
<stock-cn> imadper: perl写的也不能传到google app空间去哦
<fhmdgxs> 没有什么股票软件直接能设么
<imadper> stock-cn: 可以挂在openshift上面去
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 你得电脑经常开机才行，如果放到谷歌app上去，就不用开机，随时提醒股价到手机短信
<stock-cn> 发送邮件到移动去，就能免费短信到手机
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: google app是什么啊
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 那是什么
<imadper> stock-cn: 可以放到 openshift上面的
<stock-cn> imadper: 那好阿，我们觉得很需要这个股价短信提醒系统
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 好. 那我十一的时候帮你试试吧.
<stock-cn> imadper: 可以阿，你一定要抽时间哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 目测这东西不难...
<stock-cn> imadper: 只要能把邮件发送到我手机信箱里去，就能达到免费短信通知的目的。
<stock-cn> imadper: 不过，股票数据他们是怎么从新浪股票获得的，我就不太清楚哦
<imadper> 恩, 我大概明白你的意思~  stock-cn
<imadper> stock-cn: 放心, 获取个数据, 不会太难的
<ranmocy> maplebeats: 为啥 python 没前途？
<stock-cn> imadper: 但是的确有人从新浪股票或者雅虎财经获得实时的某个股票信息，然后达到某个条件自动发送邮件到移动信箱，就收到免费短信通知了
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 这个貌似很容易的样子...
<lainme> bash也可以
<void1> 新浪股票的接口是什么
<stock-cn> imadper: 我直到发邮件可以达到，但是获取股票数据可能有点难度吧
<maplebeats> ranmocy: 因为笔试不会考
<imadper> stock-cn: 获取数据貌似也不难....
<imadper> stock-cn: 我以前写过爬虫啥的...
<ranmocy> maplebeats: 是说各种面试么？
<hamo> imapder gaoji
<ranmocy> maplebeats: 应聘什么的？
<maplebeats> ranmocy: 各种
<stock-cn> imadper: 那我今天又遇到神了
<stock-cn> imadper: 要能经常换股票代码哦
<stock-cn> imadper: 不要只能提醒一个股票阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 能多个, 但是想经常换的话, 我想想
<maplebeats> ranmocy: 今天去笔试了，于是我决定暂时不写py了。。。还是C/C++好。。。通用性强
<onlylove> 听说py挺好学的……
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 也可以的. 单独一个文件用来列出来所有的.
<stock-cn> imadper: 因为过一天我可能就换个股票了阿，提醒当然要换，以前的不要提醒了
<ranmocy> maplebeats: 的确公司认可是个问题
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 大概明白了, 我十一写一个出来给你看看, 不行再改吧
<imadper> onlylove: py很难学
<stock-cn> imadper: 还有个需求，哈哈哈
<ranmocy> onlylove: imadper 为啥难学？
<imadper> stock-cn: 啥?
<imadper> ranmocy: 学一下就知道了. 约束好多的样子
<onlylove> imadper: 比perl好学吧
<imadper> onlylove: 能有perl好学???!!!
<imadper> perl可没有生成器表达式这么难记的概念
<onlylove> imadper: 我两个都不会，但是大部分人的意见是py比pl好学
<stock-cn> imadper: 能不能把这个作成一个系统，让别人注册也能和我一样提醒阿。比如你也可以在我的系统注册，然后你要提醒什么股票到你的邮箱里，也可以
<imadper> onlylove: 偏见...
<maplebeats> imadper: 你，你，你。。。perl黑在此
<lainme> imadper: 我觉得py好学。perl的，完全看不下去。regex除外
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 多用户啊
<imadper> stock-cn: ..... 姐... 这个... 略费时间..
<stock-cn> imadper: 对阿，哈哈哈。能不能多用户
<imadper> stock-cn: 不过是个很好的商机...
<stock-cn> imadper: 对！！！
<hamo> adam8157 emc和百度二选一，你去哪？
<stock-cn> imadper: 我就这么想的，今后赚点钱用来买vpn也好，哈哈哈
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 有些股票网站应该有这些功能啊
<imadper> hamo: 高级!!!! 果断emc呀!!!
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 估计得付费
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 我们想做自己的阿
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 然后让别人付费，这就是我一直考虑的股票提醒系统，哈哈哈
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 先写出来单人的吧. 多人的等写出担任的之后再说
<stock-cn> imadper: 可以
<imadper> hamo: 你过emc了?
<hamo> imadper yy中
<adam8157> hamo: title相同的话 我不去百度
<imadper> hamo: 不过你的节操太低, 不适合emc. 比较适合百度和360
<onlylove> hamo: 你去emc面试了？
<ranmocy> imadper: 没写过py，不过我在用ruby。上手难度应该差不多
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 程序跑在google app, 数据搂新浪的， 发短信用139邮箱
<stock-cn> imadper: 以后挂到我的博客上，有钱赚了都给你好了。
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 你真能省钱哈
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 对
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 就是那么回事
<imadper> stock-cn: 哈哈~ 这个到时候再说~
 * imadper 能写出来再说..
<imadper> stock-cn: 还可以做数据挖掘, 看看大家都在关注什么股票
<adam8157> 不同于其他宗教，伊斯兰教严禁其教徒改信另外宗教，即叛教行为，违犯者将被处死。这种规定在相当程度上保证了伊斯兰教徒的数量。[150]
<adam8157> via https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/伊斯兰教
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 估计还得让你做个什么按多少频率提醒
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 啥? 没读懂...
<stock-cn> imadper: 程序跑在google app或者别的也可以, 数据搂新浪的或者雅虎财经， 发短信用139邮箱
<imadper> adam8157: 节操呢?!
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 就是股票一直在范围内波动， 不能繁复短信发到他们疯狂
<adam8157> imadper: huh?
<stock-cn> imadper: 频率5秒或者10秒获取一次数据就可以了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: ...不懂还是...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 设定个阈值之类的
<hamo> ..
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 理解.
<fhmdgxs> 单位时间你最多烦我多少次
<stock-cn> imadper: 股票可以根据波动的百分比，或者直接设置到多少价格提醒
<imadper> adam8157: title一样你不去百度... 要是百度的title给的开发, emc给的测试, 你就去百度了?!
<imadper> adam8157: 没节操的! 你跟 hamo 一样!
<adam8157> imadper: 必须选的话估计会
<fhmdgxs> 比如这兄弟要5块这个股票提醒， 股票抽风在4.9-5.1繁复波动， 你5秒一抽样差不多5秒一条短信
<onlylove> 然后再统计学统计下……再发短讯
<stock-cn> imadper: 小弟阿，我是一直觉得现有的股票系统不好，总有这种需求，所以才进这里来学习的，不过编程我已经不行了，只能盼望你们帮忙了
<hamo> adam8157 我去ibm就是想学点技术去emc..
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 他们就疯了
<imadper> adam8157: ......
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 不是，应该定点！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码, 说你什么好!!  太浮躁了
<adam8157> 伊斯兰教严禁其教徒改信另外宗教，即叛教行为，违犯者将被处死
<hamo> ...
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 比如上次是5块提醒，下一次要下跌或上涨0.1%再提醒
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 不过这个要慢慢来写.
<imadper> stock-cn: 我到是有兴趣~
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 或者直接跌破多少，突破多少，就提醒
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 提醒规则复杂化了 又
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 这些业务逻辑都是挺要命的。。
<void1> stock-cn, 但是sina这些股票信息不延迟的吗
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 搂数据发个邮件倒是都有库
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 提醒规则可以慢慢完善，首先根据价格达到某个具体数字再提醒也行
<onlylove> 万一有一天新浪不让抓了咋办
<fhmdgxs> void1: 更好的接口有免费的么。。他不就是想搂网页啊
<stock-cn> void1: 有延迟，但不会很慢
<void1> stock-cn, 不是实时数据，不就没用了嘛
<stock-cn> void1: 新浪股票的延迟，不影响操作
 * imadper 邮件也有延迟.. 邮件转短信, 延迟更大.. 短信自身又有延迟
<stock-cn> void1: 国内股市提醒延迟很短
<adam8157> 一支穆斯林军队包围了波斯的一个城堡，元帅是波斯人赛理曼。兵士们说：“怎么不下攻击令呢？”他说：“我们应照穆圣的教训，先去劝化敌人。”他对敌人说：“我也是波斯人，跟你们是同乡，我的部下都是阿拉伯人，你们若信伊斯兰教，即可与我们一律平等，尽义务而享权利。若因袭祖教，可以自由信教，不受干涉，但须亲手缴纳丁ç¨
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 直接上短信猫+动感地带
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 也别邮件了
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 短信猫是啥
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 那个要钱吧
<imadper> adam8157: 你干嘛呢?!
<kk> imadper say: adam8157: 浣犲共鍢涘憿?! in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 插卡发短信的设备， 一次性投入
<adam8157> 除了女性的权利义务问题，《古兰经》里描述的天堂似乎是专为男人设计的，因为《古兰经》总是不断强调天堂里有纯洁的配偶，特别是第55章“至仁主章”对天堂的处女有相当生动的描写。教外人士常指控《古兰经》对天堂的描写过于色情。有的穆斯林认为，真主把女性的身体造化成婀娜多姿的，所以用美女来比喻天堂，以便人类理解。[77
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 呵呵
<onlylove> 就是那种群发垃圾短信用的设备……
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 还是发139邮箱吧
<Relaed> 什么情况.............
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 以后如果用户多，愿意购买服务，再升级设备和购买付费短信服务
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 免费最大了
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 这个我自己需要很大
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 我每天都需要股市短信提醒，那样我就不需要每天看盘了
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 一旦出现什么情况，我再来电脑上看看
<jianghu>  /set theme liszt
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 直接设点规则， 帮你操作了多省心省事
 * imadper 回宿舍睡觉去... 困死了... 
<adam8157> العربية
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 什么意思
<onlylove> 蛋蛋这做啥
<void1> sina也真好…开放api给大家用
 * hamo_Em 色大象走了？
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 采样， 分析价格 曲线，成交量， 套套公式， 帮你买卖了得了
<void1> 取数据，发邮件这东西，用Perl, 20行就能搞定了
<onlylove> 貌似银行有代理交易基金的
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 是可以程序化交易，但没这种交易软件
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 我经常想，要是能程序化交易，我省很多事
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 目前证券公司提供的交易软件，最多是达到某个价格买卖
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 倒是可以写， 不过你会对程序失去信心的
<void1> 那种东西就不是一般人能用的
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 我是不行了
<onlylove> 需要找个精通数学的……
<void1> 高频交易都是算法自动完成的
<hamo_Em> stock-cn: 高频交易就是程序做的...不过绝对不是这么简单...
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 按着固定的规则操作，没有你主观参与， 然后不赚钱 你心里不平衡
<stock-cn> 如果你们能写出来我倒是愿意用，但别忘记了，证券公司提供的交易软件，都是windows下运行的，估计封装好的，你看不到原理
<onlylove> 不过……按固定规则理论上是最保险的
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 那就只要调整规则
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 很多规则是完全应该赚钱的
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 先搞个平台， 确定基础模型， 方便设定规则， 这些挺复杂， 采样跟输出都是简单的事情
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 复杂的是决策部分
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 规则我倒是有几个目前可以完全赚钱的规则，但没办法实现到程序交易
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 话是这么说
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 下次我发一个目前一定赚钱的规则给你，你帮忙能达到规则就短信提醒就很佩服了
<stock-cn> fhmdgxs: 只要能根据规则短信提醒买卖就很不错了
<adam8157> 在某些犹太人的记述中，耶稣是潘得拉强暴玛利亚所生，而基督教则认为耶稣是童貞女玛利亚所生；根据犹太人的记载，耶稣因犯罪受到惩罚被处死，而基督教则认为耶稣被犹太人迫害致死，这些都是部分極端基督徒仇恨犹太人的原因。
<fhmdgxs> onlylove: 这个逻辑的基础是成交量跟涉及股票的范围大到一定程度， 单独股票的话，能靠谱么
<void1> stock-cn, 可以拿出来说一说啊，有意思的话，我就实现一个
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 找那个小哥写， 我搓 写不出来
<stock-cn> void1 fhmdgxs 你们有gtalk吗
<onlylove> 这个你得问数学家和资深金融家……
<stock-cn> void1: 你有gtalk帐号吗
<stock-cn> void1: 私聊发给我也行
<onlylove> 居然有人用ipv6……
<fhmdgxs> stock-cn: 同名
<adam8157> 穆罕默德臨終前說：「願真主詛咒猶太教徒和基督教徒，他們把他們先知們的墳墓當作了禮拜寺。」
<CyrusYzGTt> Administrator__§ maya??
<kk> CyrusYzGTt say: Administrator__ยง maya?? in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爾在研究 阿蒙的宗教？？
<adam8157> 《穆斯林聖訓實錄》41:6985有類似的記述：「復生日不會來臨，直到穆斯林殺戮猶太人。當穆斯林追殺猶太人，他們藏於石頭和樹木後時，石頭和樹木就會喊：『穆斯林！安拉的僕民！我後面的就是猶太人，快來殺他！』但厄爾蓋德樹不會這樣，因為它是猶太人的樹。」[5]這段聖訓被巴勒斯坦的哈馬斯組織納為其憲章第7條的一部分。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 主要认识不同还包括耶和华
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 耶和华基本相同吧
<onlylove> 宗教这东西……最恐怖了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 關於 伊斯蘭教 請看 徐公子勝治 的天樞
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 關於 伊斯蘭教 請看 徐公子勝治 的"天樞"
<adam8157> 在某些犹太人的记述中，耶稣是潘得拉强暴玛利亚所生，而基督教则认为耶稣是童貞女玛利亚所生；根据犹太人的记载，耶稣因犯罪受到惩罚被处死，而基督教则认为耶稣被犹太人迫害致死，这些都是部分極端基督徒仇恨犹太人的原因。
<Moomoo> 刚刚更改了下环境变量,现在只能从控制台进入x-window了,怎么破?
<Moomoo> 环境变量已经复原了还是进不了
<CyrusYzGTt> init 5
<Moomoo> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试先
<onlylove> 你改的哪个变量啊……
<Moomoo> ~/.profile
<onlylove> 这里面东西多了
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 目有這個目錄
<Moomoo> 似乎是虚拟机的问题,我安装了vmware和virtualbox
<onlylove> 这个是文件……
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 一般的桌面和操作目有這個目錄
<Moomoo> 登录的时候闪一下又回到登录界面了
<onlylove> ~/.profile还有~/.bashrc
<Moomoo> 我的是kubuntu
<Moomoo> 两个都被我删了还是不行
<onlylove> 你删了？
<Moomoo> 是,我把家目录下的两个都删了还是不行
<onlylove> 你从/etc底下拷贝两个过来试试吧……那两个文件不能动的……
<gebjgd> ofan: 我槽他妈
<gebjgd> ofan: 难受死了
 * adam8157 afk cc bluezd 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你研究完 伊斯蘭教？？
<Moomoo> onlylove: 我从另一个用户下面拷了两个同样的过来,还是不行呢
<Moomoo> 今天在折腾jdk,所以一直在改.profile
<onlylove> Moomoo: 文件的属主，权限，都改了么
<Moomoo> onlylove: 重启一次就登不了了
<Moomoo> Omg,我改一下
<Moomoo> onlylove: -rw-r--r-- 1 moo moo 3486  9月 24 22:02 .bashrc
<Moomoo> -rw-rw-r-- 1 moo moo  675  9月 24 22:02 .profile
<Moomoo> moo是我的用户名
<onlylove> Moomoo: 加上x试试
<Moomoo> 好
<Moomoo> 我reboot下试试 ,要不要source?
<onlylove> 先source下试试，不用reboot吧应该
<onlylove> source以后alt+f7看看行不
<Moomoo> onlylove: 上次我改/etc/environment不得进入,改回来就好了,这次改回来就不行了--
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 从大学时代开始就感兴趣
<adam8157> Moomoo: 好久好久好久不见啊moo
<onlylove>     /etc/environment是全局变量，你改什么了
<Moomoo> adam8157: 大概不是同一人
<Moomoo> 我加了个java的classpath
<adam8157> Moomoo: 你freenode帐号是moo不?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 額。。 那你研究過 薩滿教 麼？？
<Moomoo> 我到处都用moo
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 巫师嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 差不多。不一定是指 巫師
<adam8157> Moomoo: 曾经有个人炫耀自己怎么在freenode注册到moo这个nick, 是你不?
<Moomoo> 肯定不是我
<adam8157> Moomoo: oh
<Moomoo> 鄙人相当低调
<onlylove> 直接用apt装的话系统会不会帮着设置啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 掩飾
<Moomoo> onlylove: 我没有用openjdk啊,自己去官网下的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 谈论宗教你们帽帽难道允许？这个性质很严重阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我自己感兴趣而已
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: o
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你先装一个看看系统怎么改的么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不在公司讨论
<Moomoo> onlylove: 想使用thing in java的package,所以要设置classpath,搞几个星期了还没搞定
<Moomoo> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> ᠳᠠᠢ
<adam8157> ᠦᠨ
<adam8157> ᠶᠡᠬᠡ
<adam8157> ᠮᠣᠩᠭᠣᠯ
<adam8157> ᠦᠯᠦᠰ
<onlylove> 这东西是不如汉字好看……
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 字體太小了。。
<adam8157> 蒙古帝国与元朝，是容易被许多中国人混淆的、既相互联系、又有所区别的两个概念。蒙古帝国是指于1206年由铁木真建立的蒙古族政权，其孙忽必烈于1271年改国号为“元”，这才是元朝。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，正解
 * adam8157 闲着没事儿无聊就看wiki
<Moomoo> onlylove:再不到source怎么办?
<bluezd> adam8157: wiki 帝
<onlylove> Moomoo: 什么意思？不明白
<adam8157> bluezd: 无聊嘛
<Moomoo> onlylsudo source .bashrc .profile
<Moomoo> sudo： source：找不到命令
<Moomoo> ove:
<Moomoo> onlylove: sudo source .bashrc .profile
<Moomoo> sudo： source：找不到命令
<MeaCu1pa> Ca
<bluezd> adam8157: 我在看 xmonad 的 wiki
<adam8157> bluezd: 少年...
<onlylove> 这个不用sudo 吧……自己目录底下的
<jianghu> bluezd: xmonad怎么使用
<MeaCu1pa> 为啥国内时尚男士都娘的恶心呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋了？
<onlylove> 因为你不是时尚……
<Moomoo> onlylove: 正解
<adam8157> bluezd: ä½ gaoji
<bluezd> jianghu:  还没用过 。。。。。。
<adam8157> 《元朝祕史》记载“成吉思坠马跌伤”[26]。罗马天主教教廷使节约翰·普兰诺·加宾尼在《被我们称为鞑靼的蒙古人的历史》稱成吉思汗是可能是被雷电击中身亡。
<jianghu> bluezd: 我ubuntu安装后怎么是什么都没用啊
<jianghu> 空白无显示
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个 tiling WM 和 awesome 比咋样？
<adam8157> bluezd: 用xmonad的都是因为喜欢haskell
<MeaCu1pa> Xmonad 是haskell的？
<MeaCu1pa> haskell编译都要老半天
<jianghu_> 是
<adam8157> bluezd: 但我觉得lua就很带感, func lang的话我还是觉得scheme好
 * adam8157 haskell 的库就一大坨
<jianghu_> xmonad安装下来老大的空间
<MeaCu1pa> 完成度和傻瓜度和awesome没法比
<jianghu_> 现在再用awesome
<jianghu_> 简单
<jianghu_> 配置容易
<jianghu_> 而且双显示器 舒服
<MeaCu1pa> 升级了就不舒服了
<adam8157> 宣差都元帅贾昌传奉成吉思皇帝圣旨：丘神仙，你春月行程别来至夏曰，路上炎热艰难来，沿路好底铺马得骑来么？路里饮食广多不少来么？你到宣德州等处，官员好觑你来么？下头百姓得来么？我这里常思量着神仙你，我不曾忘了你，你休忘了我者。癸未年十一月十五曰。
<MeaCu1pa> 别投入太多感情去配置rc.lua
<jianghu_> 没怎么配置啊
<MeaCu1pa> 否则受伤很深
<MeaCu1pa> 恩那就好
<adam8157> 成吉思汗和丘处机好激情
<MeaCu1pa> 炮
<jianghu_> 就是完全原来的配置没动
<jianghu> 能低速运行就好
 * adam8157 黑山在此事支持俄国并对日本宣战，在2006年6月16日才正式与日本休战。   100多年, 真萌
<MeaCu1pa> 黑山事实亡国了80年吧
<bluezd> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> 1950å¹´10月7日，西藏地方政府呈交联合国秘书长的报告：“西藏人民已清楚无力阻当中共军队的前进，西藏人已应允与中共政府进行和谈。虽然长久热爱和平的西藏人民欲要战胜熟练於战争的中共军队的希望并不大，但是，我们相信在世界的任何地方，只要发生侵略行为，联合国是必定会帮助予以抗击的。”，但由于西藏未成爲聯合國承認國å
<MeaCu1pa> 哎，前南，我国唯一被美国空袭的地方
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋贴乱码啊
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 木有啊
<MeaCu1pa> 那就是我colloquy 问题
<Moomoo> onlylove: 依旧不行
<Moomoo> 我有点hold不住了0.0
<onlylove> Moomoo: 那我就不知道了……
<Moomoo> 多谢了
<Moomoo> onlylove: 被我改乱了
<onlylove> Moomoo: 新建个用户，照着里面把用户文件重新写一遍吧……
<Moomoo> onlylove: 好
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
<Fa1c0n> 大家好哈！
<Moomoo> 你的/etc/environment内容是什么?
<kk> Fa1c0n, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Moomoo> onlylove: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Moomoo> LANGUAGE="zh_CN"
<Moomoo> LANG="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<onlylove> Moomoo: 我的？空白的……
<Moomoo> 用的英文?
<onlylove> Moomoo: 英文安装的
<adam8157> 伊丽莎白一世（Elizabeth I，1533年9月7日－1603年3月24日），于1558年11月17日至1603年3月24日任英格兰和爱尔兰女王，是都铎王朝的第五位也是最后一位君主。她也是名义上的法国女王。她终身未嫁，因此被称为“童贞女王”（The Virgin Queen）。
<Moomoo> 可以用安装光盘还原不?或者重建用户
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你看看/etc底下的profile和bash-bashrc改过没
<yang> yang
<Moomoo> onlylove: profile应该没有,没有bash-bashrc这个文件
<Moomoo> onlylove: 有个bash.bashrc没动过
<onlylove> Moomoo: 就是那个……
<Moomoo> onlylove: 我怀疑是不是VMware player出问题了,今天好像更新了内核
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你在虚拟机里面装的？
<Moomoo> onlylove: 不是,我装了这个软件
<Mayaer> 我终于来了。。。。
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 亲，你在skype发的啥语音啊  我那个帐号不能用了
<onlylove> Moomoo: 没事折腾内核做啥……
<Moomoo> onlylove: 自动就更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. 額，算了，， 那是 愛的錄音。。  說明 吾等 有緣無分
<Mayaer> adam8157  当叔
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我收到好多次
<adam8157> Mayaer: 闺女~
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 当时irc连不上  找不到你
<Mayaer> 现在终于好了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 快熄灯了吧 哈哈
<Mayaer> adam8157  我隔壁宿舍有个荣成的姑娘
<Mayaer> 软工一班的
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 我發現 微軟收購了 skype 反而現在目有 crash，， 還可以正常的視頻
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 喔
<Moomoo> onlylove: 之前玩debian网上出问题,每次开机都要declient eth0'
<Mayaer> adam8157  全天供电 但是会11点以后断网。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哈哈
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 我对你多好。。 一连上就来找你了。。。
<Moomoo> Mayaer: 12断电^^
<Mayaer> Moomoo: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯嗯， 那親親
<Mayaer> 现在不是全天供电么？
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你那个interfaces怎么写的……
<Mayaer> Moomoo: 亲，你也南信大的？
<Moomoo> 我这里12点才断网
<Mayaer> 酱紫- -
<kk> Mayaer say: 閰辩传- - in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Moomoo> Mayaer: 12点断,我手残了
 * Mayaer 军训终于结束了
<Moomoo> onlylove: 默认是eth lo,loopback什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你狗日的 GB2312..  吾妻 明明發的是 UTF-8
<Moomoo> onlylove: 后来被我改成eth0 ,dhcp了吧,大概是这样还是不行
<onlylove> Moomoo: lo是回环设备，就是127.0.0.1
<Moomoo> onlylove: 反正就是要我手动启动一下
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你要在前面加一行auto eth0
<CyrusYzGTt> Moomoo§ fedora現在 eth0 貌似新裝的會變成 em0
<Moomoo> Mayaer: 不在南信
<Mayaer> ofan: ～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 呵呵
<onlylove> Moomoo: 然后iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Moomoo> CyrusYzGTt: 我是debian squeeze
<CyrusYzGTt> Moomoo§ 喔， 那就當我不在，回答不了你的問題，還有別煩本尊，。 本尊在跟 i7 聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 對吧
<Moomoo> onlylove: 很奇怪的是我用scim改了一下输入法的字体,然后我的桌面背景就变了
<Moomoo> CyrusYzGTt: 噗
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium装falsh插件经验 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387936 首次打开时，提示安装，进入官网，选对tar类型 的，下载后解压，得到一个libflashplayer.so 文件，之后执行下面代码 $ sudo cp 下载/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins 统计信息: 发表于 由 350227036 — 2012 …
<onlylove> Moomoo: 你的问题已经超出我的理解能力了，改字体和桌面背景有半毛钱关系啊……
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 最近干啥呢
<Moomoo> onlylove: 然后我再用mentohust上的时候就提示eth0 is not up
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 工作， 考駕照
<Moomoo> onlylove: 不吉岛啊,我也很崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 最重要的是 想你
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> afk
<fhmdgxs> 没人了
<flh> exit
<abine> 好烦啊
<abine> 怎么办
<flh> 晚上好
<abine> 不好
<abine> 超级烦恼
<flh> 怎么了？
<abine> 老板老拖欠工资
<abine> 心情超级低落
<abine> 没心情干活
<flh> 唉，打他一顿
<abine> 想啊
<flh> 或者，跟他，他怎么，你也怎么
<abine>  闹罢工了
<abine> 他娘的
<abine> 去年的工资到现在还不想给
<abine> 老子不干了
<knownbad> 忍了九个月了，真不容易。
<hottea> hi, 新立得一打开就自动关闭是什么情况啊？
<abine> 忍了一年
<abine> 去年欠3个月
<hottea> 你们俩忍什么啊？
<abine> 忍老板
<abine> 太无语了
<abine> 恶意拖欠工资
<hottea> 额。。。
<hottea> 你们有没有人用繁体版本的啊？我改了locale为香港繁体，怎么打繁体字就变成了简体字？
<s_cd> abine: 居然能忍这么久
<gebjgd> abine: 我靠
<gebjgd> abine: 你也太强了
<gebjgd> abine: 平时累不累? 还是说和血汗工厂一样
<abine> 不得不忍啊
<abine> 在人家屋檐下混饭吃
<gebjgd> abine: 钱多么
<abine> 不多才11.5K
<gebjgd> abine: 一个月的?
<abine> 就是老拖着
<abine> 没哦
<abine> 几个月的
<abine> 3个月
<abine> 民工啊
<gebjgd> abine: 哎 是够郁闷的
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<abine> 睡觉了
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 拔了智齿
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天下午
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我4月份到5月份就分別拔了
<gebjgd> ofan: 早拔就好了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 有钱人家的孩子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..這說明有錢？？ 什麼狗屁邏輯？？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我家父母没钱让我去拔智齿
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 自己找嗎啡吃，然後讓牙醫幫你，我一共用了 650元。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 高手
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我是去廣府連雲宗醫館拔的，，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 没听说过
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧， 就是 廣州市白雲區。。的
<CyrusYzGTt> 說的太仔細就是廣告了，， 就不細說了
<cleamoon> 为什么要拔智齿？
<gebjgd> yinweo
<gebjgd> cleamoon 因为影响别的牙齿
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥是智齒
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不是吧？我没感觉呀？
<gebjgd> ofan wiki
<gebjgd> cleamon 我像你那么大的时候也没问题
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...我好怕怕
<ofan> 我有牙洞
<ofan> nnd 犹豫要不要去补
<ansik> ofan: 别犹豫了，要趁早
<ofan> 貌似很贵
<ansik> ofan: 拖的越晚，代价越大。
<ansik> 我拖了半年，一颗牙都拖没了。
<gebjgd> ofan: 牙齿有问题早去
<ofan> ansik: 借我$1000我去补
<gebjgd> ofan: cleamoon 智齿要早拔
<gebjgd> ofan: cleamoon 等你们快30了会后悔的
<ansik> ofan: 你有这么值钱？
<ofan> 啥是智齿
<gebjgd> ofan: cleamoon 我的手术今天2个小时
<gebjgd> ofan: wiki
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...那么严重？那为什么要长呢？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 智齿是人都会长
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 除非你不是人
<ofan> 貌似我没有
<ofan> 或者我的早拔了
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是你有虫牙
<ofan> 没有
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...我记得不是呀...无所谓了...怎么手术那么长时间啊？
<gebjgd> ofan: 到时候你就要拔掉那虫牙 之后在你的牙床上开个洞
<ofan> 我没虫牙
<ofan> 10岁之前有
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是有牙洞么
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 那不是虫牙
<gebjgd> ofan: 是什么
<gebjgd> ofan: 吃东西老塞牙?
<ofan> 是一片韭菜粘在牙上腐蚀了一小块
<gebjgd> ofan: 高手
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说你在美国没有医保?
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 一般医保也不包牙
<ofan> netflix 更新supernatural s7了
<kk>  06:03
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-25
 * microcai 原来　“的说”　是个日语词汇
 * microcai 的说~
<metbsd> 狗日的
<microcai> metbsd: 钓鱼岛给他们好了，最好把中国再侵略一下
<niewan> - -  ？
<WhiTeMoOn> 早
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 主席早
<MeaCulpa> .
<WhiTeMoOn> 怎么能注册一个名字？
<WhiTeMoOn> 13:09 !hitchcock.freenode.net *** Looking up your hostname...
<WhiTeMoOn> 13:09 !hitchcock.freenode.net *** Checking Ident
<WhiTeMoOn> 13:09 !hitchcock.freenode.net *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<WhiTeMoOn> 13:09 !hitchcock.freenode.net *** No Ident response
<johann__> 早上好，各位
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 知道不？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ?
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: msg nickserv register XXXX
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是，有点忘了
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: hostname 不是这个
<MeaCulpa> 你只要注册nick
<MeaCulpa> hostname 你显然没有
<MeaCulpa> 你的机器的hostname难道在全球DNS里？显然不在
<linuxfish> kk: hi..
<Like1> only leave and entering .int a good nigth
<WhiTeMoOn> o
<Like1> http://docs.python.org/using/cmdline.html
<kk> Like1 ⇪ t: 1. Command line and environment — Python v2.7.3 documentation
<Like1> sage acrosss the ocean into the deep of tha mountain is a guardian who see me ALIVE
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 关于那个Qt写的音乐播放器，我已经把代码发到github了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387944 发出来的意思有几点： 1、我也是在学习中，可以让比我厉害的人看一看，有哪些地方不对，然后修正 2、给需要的朋友一个思路 3、如果我们能一起完善这个播放器，让它成为ubuntu …
<skraito> hi all
<kk> skraito, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<skraito> aww i cant speak chinese
<skraito> do you mind in engish
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: .
<skraito> there they come again
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽V5
<tenzu> roylez_: 似乎上毒龙不用挂goagent了
<roylez_> tenzu: 从来都不用啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 那可能是前段时间我这网络有问题
<roylez_> tenzu: 到日本的链路不稳定，偶尔会变慢。估计前些日子是反日闹的
<tenzu> roylez_: 原来如此
<zw> 请教各位大神，有两个相同slave地址的i2c设备，同时挂载的话，我这边会有一个挂不上去(insmod的时候)
<tenzu> 阿当折腾神马呢?
<roylez_> tenzu: 阿当折腾破马呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 你看他俩都不在
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8e4ad484gw1dx6z9mli2pj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 泷泽萝拉那个...
<roylez_> tenzu: 时间是把杀猪刀啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 右上的是东尼大木
<tenzu> roylez_: 动作片里面见过, 不过我以前不知道他的名字
<huntxu> roylez_: 七哩香那個時羅拉？
<hamo_Em> roylez_: 略紧张怎么办？
<roylez_> huntxu: 骑李湘我就听说过
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 自裁
<hamo_Em> roylez_: 李湘你都骑过？
<huntxu> roylez_: 蛤蟆是你推的？又有錢拿？
<roylez_> hamo_Em: 练葵花宝典
<roylez_> huntxu: 不是...
<huntxu> roylez_: 嚓，那太便宜他了
<hamo_Em> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 今天這個簽名是什麽含義？
<hamo_Em> huntxu: 额
<tenzu> hamo_Em: 二嫫
<hamo_Em> tenzu: 受受早
<skraito> hi nimen hauwww
<tenzu> hamo_Em: 黑毛二嫫
<imadper> hamo_Em: clk 2012 你去不去?
<imadper> hamo_Em: 还没跟你面基过呢...
<hamo_Em> imadper: 已然收到邀请了..
<hamo_Em> imadper: 我不跟你面基...-__________-!
<jianghu> 各位磨牙好厉害啊
<imadper> hamo_Em: 恩, 你对蛋蛋那么忠诚?
<hamo_Em> imadper: clk已经被RH的人改造成水陆无遮基佬大会了
<jianghu> 接着看热闹 看热闹的不嫌事打
<jianghu> 大
<imadper> hamo_Em: ......
<imadper> hamo_Em: 那很适合你去呀
<hamo_Em> imadper: 我已经不在RH了...所以只能是去参观RH的水陆无遮基佬大会
<imadper> hamo_Em: 错了, 应该是你`提臀迎rh众基`
<hamo_Em> imadper: ...
<hamo_Em> tenzu: 帽子求借用
<imadper> tenzu: 不要给
<roylez_> tenzu: 也给我一个
 * tenzu 看戏
<huntxu> tenzu: 我也要借用
<imadper> huntxu: 你去不去?ｃｌｋ？
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 更换系统如何 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387947 现在Windows 2000和Xubuntu 8.10双系统。前几日接触到Lubuntu，发现更加轻量化，想换换。这样对我的古董电脑更好。 请教，该如何操作。Windows 2000不想破坏。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2012-09-25 9:58
<imadper> hamo_Em: http://photo.weibo.com/2151223234/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3494063825591288?refer=weibofeed
<huntxu> imadper: 啥？
<hamo_Em> imadper: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 七届中国Linu​x内核开发者大会
<imadper> hamo_Em: 刘翔这叫被黑了吗?
<hamo_Em> imadper: 发多撸上给众机油看
<huntxu> imadper: 這個跟我有毛關係...
<hamo_Em> imadper: gaoji黑
<imadper> huntxu: 过去面基呀
<huntxu> imadper: 在哪？
<jianghu> 哇塞 win2000 好古董级的电脑啊
<hamo_Em> huntxu: 蛋蛋家门口
<imadper> huntxu: 中科院学术报告厅啥的
<huntxu> imadper: 你回北京了？
<imadper> huntxu: 明天的火车
<jianghu> 这么多天使啊 好多圈圈
<imadper> huntxu: 硬座...
<huntxu> imadper: 啥時候的大會啊？
<imadper> huntxu: 10/13
<huntxu> imadper: 那還有好久...
<tenzu> 小谢...
<imadper> tenzu: 段子一则：以前在一个小公司，人少（15个人）但是气氛很融洽，老板和员工都像朋友，经常K歌吃饭什么的，一天因为公司资金周转不过来，老板沉痛的跟大家说要散货了，结果前台mm不高兴了，说这是自己呆着最开心的地方，然后，然后跟她老爸打了个电话，就把公司买下来了，，买下来了，，买，，
<hamo_Em> imadper: 咩哈哈
<tenzu> imadper: 求妹子扣扣
<hamo_Em> tenzu: 节操！
<imadper> tenzu: 我也没有呀....
<tenzu> hamo_Em: 这年头还要嘛节操
<hamo_Em> imadper: 为啥你还能进来？
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 哈哈哈哈
<imadper> hamo_Em: 我擦, 你丫哪儿不服?!
<tenzu> +b而已吧
<hamo_Em> imadper: 我拿你试试ban怎么用
<kevinyings>  这妹子要圈养公司男同胞啊
<imadper> hamo_Em: 渣蛤蟆!
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 你b了imapder!*，他時user!*啊
<jianghu> 磨牙 接着磨牙
<kevinyings> 每天榨牛奶
<imadper> tenzu: 给个帽子
 * hamo_Em 为啥还能进来？
<imadper> tenzu: 就这几分钟, hamo_Em 踢我几次了!
<hamo_Em> imadper: 我等等就去面试了，你随便ban
<imadper> tenzu: 给个帽子玩玩
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 你直接用kickban會怎樣？
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 北京的？
<huntxu> hamo_Em: 那不是很近就不怕被人發現你往那邊去？
<kevinyings> tenzu 你是唯恐天下不乱型的
<tenzu> LOL
<hamo_Em> huntxu: 就旁边的18M
<imadper> hamo_Em: 我都懒得踢你
<tenzu> kevinyings: 你说得对
<hamo_Em> imadper: 我就假装是去找朋友...
<imadper> hamo_Em: 跟我说干嘛?!
<tenzu> hamo_Em: 找基友
<imadper> hamo_Em:你假装去找朋友, 实际上去找机油?
<hamo_Em> imadper: ...发错了这都看不出来...
<hamo_Em> imadper: 色大象
<hamo_Em> > "色！" + "大象！" * 20
<kk> hamo_Em, 色！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！大象！
<imadper> hamo_Em: ... 你正常点儿...
<hamo_Em> imadper: 面试前紧张...我缓解缓解...
 * imadper hamo_Em 今天要去面18m, 找新机油, 所以十分兴奋
 * imadper 大家理解一下
<hamo_Em> imadper: ...
 * hamo_Em 收拾收拾准备走了...
<kevinyings> hamo_Em 准备搞基
<xyl> exit
<hamo_Em> adam8157_: 蛋蛋壕早
 * microcai 切
 * microcai 谁都没我造
 * microcai 谁都没我早
<imadper> microcai: 你是想说, 谁都没你糙?
<adam8157> hamo_Em: nnnnd, 时隔半年多重启一回, 忘了luks密码 cc roylez_
<jianghu> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛，CQ应该出个大状态机给我们学习
<kevinyings> CQ是什么？
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: ClearQuest
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: BugZilla, Trac仍然流行的众多理由之一
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 是一种测试用的tool
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> ⑤，已google
<oinil> kde大家启动要多长时间阿？ 我花了将近2分钟！
<oinil> akonadi已关闭的情况下。
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 脑子进shit的阿三写出来堆shit的东西
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 阿三真的很烂吗？怎么你们都说烂。。。
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 阿三是人多，基数大，烂人就多了
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 你合作过几个？
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 死了没？
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 我见过许许多多
<adam8157> roylez_: 后来想起来了...
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 肯定也有很强的，一些开发者大会上，阿三的身影也很频繁
<adam8157> roylez_: 折腾一早上
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 恩，基数大
<roylez_> adam8157: 没死真可惜
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 基数大了总有牛的
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 我们的程序猿也很多
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 你常去开发者大会？
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 木有很多，杭州小地方
<kevinyings> 不方便
<kevinyings> 比不了北京上海
<MeaCulpa> 上海有么...
 * MeaCulpa 不是开发者，不知
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 不是程序猿。。。
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 一个月写两行
 * imadper 一个月一行都没写的飘过... 
 * imadper 掩面...
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: shell 里的 if [[xxxx]] ; then
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: if [[ ]] then;
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa:和这个有冒号有什么区别  if [[xxxx]] ; then :
<WhiTeMoOn> /bin/bash
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 不知道，从没用过冒号
<MeaCulpa> 分号是用来代替换行的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 身为18Mer怎么能让自己的思想被bash玷污？ 谨尊ksh
<MeaCulpa> 分号我记得只有在条件分句内用，比如while :
<zw> 请教各位大神，有两个相同slave地址的i2c设备，同时挂载的话，我这边会有一个挂不上去(insmod的时候)
 * MeaCulpa 躲角落吃饭去
<MeaCulpa> 订票系统难道真的是完全模拟现实世界？？ 拿号，排队，快排到了说没了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> roylez_: 乃居然還沒上班
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<roylez_> huntxu: 已经在公司了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早啊
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐...
<huntxu> roylez_: 歷史原因，帶尾巴的都不認為在公司
<roylez_> 10:05 <        tenzu@> 阿当折腾神马呢?
<roylez_> 10:08 <      roylez_ > tenzu: 阿当折腾破马呢
<roylez> adam8157 palomino|working 你俩一块来的啊
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> 目击
<palomino|working> ?
<huntxu> 破馬叔努踏樂樂
<huntxu> 怒
 * palomino|working 笑踏主席
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 说老实话，我还分不清各shell的区别
<roylez> huntxu: 我给你帽子，你把破马给我踢了 palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 没啥要命的区别，我们基本都是接触的Bourn一脉，C Shell 大改只有Solaris. BSD 和大机会用
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么去掉GRUB引导或者怎么卸载ubuntu重新wubi安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387951 首先，我的本是双硬盘，主硬盘装了WIN7，从硬盘分2个区，一个区先装了MAC，所以开启启动项是2项 然后用easyBCD添加启动项，修改menu.lst Code: title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/ …
<qiao> imadper, 学校的事搞定了。。。？
<imadper> qiao: 还没呢
<imadper> qiao: 今天下午还有事情
<imadper> qiao: 对了, 那个表格, 是周三hoho才能拿回来对不对?
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 以前的食物- 2周 量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387953 以前2周食物大约 $60 芹菜 $2.5 × 3 蛋糕 $5.5 × 2 牛奶 2L $2.5 × 4 土豆 20kg $9 × 1 巧克力 $1.5 × 2 冻鱼 $10 × 1 总计: $50.5 其他，随意买 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-09-25 11:48
<MeaCulpa> 裸姐咋了...
<Like> 01:10:09 - Ocurrió un error (User is over daily status update limit.) al enviar […]
<kk> Like say: 01:10:09 - Ocurri贸 un error (User is over daily status update limit.) al enviar [鈥 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<archl> MeaCulpa: ...
<Like> kiki
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那时候真的很瘦，
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你开始自我养成了？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你只吃芹菜？我擦我吃不得，受不了那味道
<MeaCulpa> 芹菜简直就是绳子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 上海芹菜不能吃。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我吃的是那种味道最淡的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 大约60cm长。
<archl> 或者 60～80cm
<MeaCulpa> 纤维很多，对身体好，但我就是吃不下去
<imadper> 我就喜欢吃芹菜...
<MeaCulpa> 牛奶吃的不多阿
<imadper> 难道是我太怪了吗?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 必须的啊，鱼汤或者生吃。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 牛奶一周4L
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还不多？
<MeaCulpa> 哦，那不烧了
<Like> archi
<MeaCulpa> 土豆不错
<xyl> \
<xyl> viwjkrpoawkmg[\passg
<xyl> qr3\
<xyl> ;/as\rA
<MeaCulpa> 可惜我家里都要吃米饭，我就不喜欢吃...
<xyl> |dg'/
<Like> bn
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃米饭，煮糊了吃啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 用压力锅
<MeaCulpa> archl: 还喜欢吃隔夜的米饭，难吃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ç©·
<archl> MeaCulpa: 把凉凉的米饭，放入刚煮好的玉米面汤里
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我们这里叫做 “黏煮/住”？
<Like> eqyz v ele
<archl> MeaCulpa:  like 是个bot？
<Like> no
<archl> roylez:  主席 打飞 like 吧。
<Like> -- . --|
<imadper> Like: 说中文
<archl> imadper: 咬它
<imadper> archl: .... 裸姐... 你基了他好了
<archl> imadper: 你咬死就结束了
<imadper> archl: ............................
 * imadper 猛烈践踏 archl 
<Like> i see
<Like> ñ
<kk> Like say: 単 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> archl: 去听<小城大事> 张学友唱的那个版本.
<archl> imadper: 你都自己写了 im mad per(son)
<Like> mmm thai kk
 * imadper 我擦, 我受不了了... 能说人话吗
<archl> imadper: -: i mad per
<imadper> archl: i是前缀!
<archl> imadper: 恩。好吧 mad per
<imadper> archl: 阿弱艹H佬
<archl> imadper: 。狂象（想）
<imadper> archl: .........................
<Like> ohh
<imadper> archl: 去听王菲的  <暧昧>
<Like> snif
<archl> imadper: 去听 u r so gay
<imadper> archl: ..................................................................................................................................
<hamo_back> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo_back> roylez: 基席
<hamo_back> MeaCulpa: 基胖
<Like> 73+51 hamo_back
<huntxu> hamo_back: 喲
<huntxu> hamo_back: 看來很有信心的樣子
<Like> grrrr
<Like> honorable
<Like> thx to meat you
<Like> bye for now
<archl> imadper: 我在 google music 关闭之前下载了 王菲的  <暧昧>
<imadper> archl: 听了没?~
<archl> imadper: 听过。不是现在正进行
<imadper> archl: gaoji
<archl> imadper:  可能记错了，可能是首我只听过，没下载的。。。
<imadper> archl: 恩, 我喜欢王菲的歌
<archl> imadper: 哦。
<archl> imadper: 小女人啊你。
<imadper> archl: 为啥?
<archl> imadper: 歌词
<imadper> archl: 我不看歌词的
<archl> imadper: 不是你看不看，是听不听的了——如果你都听不懂。。。我考虑你的汉语还是有问题的。
<imadper> archl: 听不出歌词很正常吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu Server 12.04.1中文环境乱码怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387955 在安装Linux Ubuntu Server的时候选择的中文安装，结果安装好之后发现好多命令显示的结果都是乱码，在网上查了一下其他人的解决办法，都不行，有啥解决方法不 统计信息: 发表于 由 FJyuanwe …
<imadper> archl: 这里多少人听不懂粤语?
<archl> imadper: 。。。你竟然听那些。。。
<imadper> archl: 就算能听懂粤语, 粤语歌的歌词听不出来也正长吧?
<archl> imadper: 我都听了调调——然后没有一个想要的
<imadper> archl: ......................
<imadper> archl: 当年你不听k歌之王吗?
<imadper> archl: 明年今日也不听?
<archl> imadper: 那是啥。
<imadper> archl: ............................................
<archl> imadper: 以前我听，只纯音乐，不带人声。
<imadper> archl: gaoji
<roylez> hamo_back: 黑毛？
<adam8157> hamo_back: interview怎样?
<WhiTeMoOn> 午睡睡不着啊
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆怎么就下去了...
<MeaCulpa> 难道是受打击了？
<kevinyings> WhiTeMoOn 我都在家睡的
<kevinyings> WhiTeMoOn 躺床上一下就睡着了
<kevinyings> WhiTeMoOn 醒来就是晚上了
<kevinyings> 多好，还可以玩玩游戏，打打怪
<kevinyings> 淫荡的一天就过去了
<MeaCulpa> 黄种人流行乐没法听...
<MeaCulpa> http://plasticnews.wf/2012/09/oktoberfest/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 慕尼黑啤酒節又再開鑼 | 寰雨膠事錄
<MeaCulpa> 啤酒不错
 * MeaCulpa Nirvana的Nevermind 21周年...
<bepop> 打算买个128g的优盘，淘宝上那些百来块的靠谱不？
<record> kk, time
<kevinyings> 有个java程序，程序源自己布的，忘了关调试日志，结果现在日志产生非常快，有没办法在不停进程的情况下释放日志文件所占的空间
<kevinyings> 求指导
<hamo_back> adam8157: ping
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 月饼领了，对这个卖萌的世界要绝望了
<hamo_back> adam8157: roylez 技术不错，英语略差，要价有点高
<roylez> hamo_back: 你英文不是一般的差呢
<hamo_back> roylez: 额...不能跟你这个混过袋鼠国的人比啊
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> hamo_back: 你西班牙语不错，expando_pic
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 如何离线安装ia32-libs? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387958 因为要运行64位系统，所以要安装这个库文件。但是，但是....我不能上网 ，那么该怎么离线安装呢？ 1. 到http://pkgs.org/download/ia32-libs去下载，但是依赖关系太复杂了，累.... 2. 我有光驱DVD，装载上了， Code:  …
<hamo_back> roylez: 我觉得他们是想要我了，因为都跟我交底了说最近面试的人都不怎么靠谱...
<hamo_back> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> 不担心跟所有人都这么说的么? , hamo_back
<palomino|working> 或者你也属于"最近面试的人"... , hamo_back
<hamo_back> palomino|working: 感觉...
 * palomino|working momo hamo_back 
<palomino|working> 重启一下电脑...
<hamo_back> roylez: 求推荐提升口语办法！
<hamo_back> roylez: 18M怎么对你卖萌了？
<adam8157> hamo_back: 于是呢
<hamo_back> adam8157: 他们说他们就是负责面技术，然后有manager跟我谈价格
<roylez> hamo_back: 月饼盒子上是小丸子...
<hamo_back> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_back: 跟阿三吵架
<hamo_back> roylez: 求赠送...我一个妹纸特别喜欢小丸子
<roylez> hamo_back: 很快英文就上去了
<hamo_back> roylez: 我可以拿来送妹纸
<roylez> hamo_back: 你有毛妹子
<hamo_back> roylez: 上去的也是三哥的英语吧..
 * hamo_back 为啥我就不能有妹纸？
<roylez> hamo_back: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM0MzkxMDQ=.html 参考这个学英语
<kk> roylez,啥网址y no pork RK house—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<kevinyings> hamo_back
<hamo_back> roylez: ...
<hamo_back> roylez: adam8157 他们居然是用汇编写驱动的部门》。。
<kevinyings> hamo_back 你一个妹子？
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 对啊，又不是女朋友，单纯的妹纸
<kevinyings> 好牛，汇编写的
<kevinyings> hamo_back 着重点在一个上
<roylez> hamo_back: 这个可以当作学英文的榜样 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTI0NzM4MDQ=.html
<hamo_back> roylez: 打听打听哪买的月饼呗...
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 超好笑新加坡華人 vs 印度人電話對罵(字幕版)—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<hamo_back> roylez: ...你就没发现我的发音有三个的风采？
<hamo_back> roylez: 我就是有些词读不准嘛...
<roylez> hamo_back: 宜芝多
<hamo_back> roylez: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.28.19.81d46&id=19951892161
<kk> hamo_back,啥网址y Ichido 宜芝多 樱桃小丸子月饼礼盒 中秋礼盒 二维码到店提领-tmall.com天猫
<hamo_back> roylez: 是这个吧？
<kevinyings> 你们呢中秋发的月饼是什么类型的？
<kevinyings> 好吃吗？
<roylez> hamo_back: 对
<WhiTeMoOn> roylez: 罗森五点以后5块一个
<hamo_back> roylez: 没想到贵摸还这么萌...
<adam8157> hamo_back: 你犯了个错误
<hamo_back> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> hamo_back: 你跟面技术的人谈薪酬了?
<hamo_back> adam8157: 他们问的，不说不行
<adam8157> hamo_back: 哦
<hamo_back> adam8157: 你告诉我的办法我都用了，他们就是让我开个价
<hamo_back> adam8157: band我也问了，6
<adam8157> hamo_back: 然后说略高?
<kevinyings> hamo_back 面试18m回来了
<hamo_back> 12K * 14 那就是17W/y了...他们算完了我都觉得高了
<hamo_back> kevinyings: .
<kevinyings> hamo_back 过了？
<void|w> hamo_back: 几岁啊
<kevinyings> hamo_back 北京17W不高
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 不知道，等消息..面了1个半小时的技术
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 应届本科生this
<kevinyings> hamo_back 好难撑啊，1个半小时
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 是啊，操作系统几乎每个方面都问了
<hamo_back> kevinyings: IO体系结构，中断，处理器中断分发什么的...
<kevinyings> hamo_back 每个方面，这么广，有动笔吗？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 就清谈？
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 有，画设计图，流程，PCI总线初始化什么的，还有代码
<wxg4net> 谁用过太行的 激光演示笔  是否可以在linux下使用呢
<hamo_back> adam8157: 我感觉面试就是TM一定得问到面试者不会的地方才为止
<kevinyings> hamo_back 比红帽如何，应该不是一个级别的吧？
<huntxu> hamo_back: 12k你都跳槽
<huntxu> hamo_back: 成本真低
<adam8157> huntxu: 我说过他了
<hamo_back> huntxu: 就这人家还觉得高呢..
<kevinyings> huntxu 看个人的努力方向
<kevinyings> 不完全是薪资
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 跟帽帽侧重点不一样
<kevinyings> hamo_back 不会是硬件设计这么离谱吧？
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 不是，就是驱动，汇编写驱动
<huntxu> hamo_back: 你報的12k，肯定還要壓一下
<hamo_back> adam8157: 他们一开始居然问我编译原理，LR文法什么的
<huntxu> hamo_back: 結果一點還是沒漲lol
<kevinyings> hamo_back 你怎么回答
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 说呗...还记得一点
<kevinyings> hamo_back 有被掏光的感觉吗？
<hamo_back> huntxu: 不涨我就不去了，反正他们不要我绝对是他们的损失
<huntxu> hamo_back: 話說你面啥部門？kernel？
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 没..我还有一大堆机器学习的东西他们没问呢
<kevinyings> hamo_back nb
<hamo_back> huntxu: 不是，z/vm的IO driver
<huntxu> hamo_back: 哦，死碼程序的
<hamo_back> huntxu: ...
<hamo_back> huntxu: 码农何苦为难码农..
<huntxu> QA/QE 是死折騰的
<kevinyings> 哈哈
<huntxu> hamo_back: 我是碼農，可你是百度的碼農
<huntxu> hamo_back: class就不同了
<kk> huntxu say: hamo_back: class灏变笉鍚屼簡 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<adam8157> hamo_back: 这么高级...
<huntxu> kk傻了？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 百度的码农有加技能点吗，有开光环吗？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 面试的主考官，你感觉什么水准？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 几岁的，比你大，比你小？
<huntxu> kevinyings: hamo_back 力量+5%，智力敏捷各-20%
<huntxu> kevinyings: hamo_back 同時魔法攻擊的加成被取消
<hamo_back> kevinyings: IBM那个组，最年轻的是86年的，都是硕士以上
<hamo_back> huntxu: ...
 * hamo_back brb
<kevinyings> hamo_back 很好，经验比你如何？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 有喝水的功夫吗?被轰炸还是你轰炸他们
<kevinyings> kevinyings 有先手的机会吗？
<kevinyings> hamo_back 还是一问一答型的
<huntxu> hamo_back: 86的都碩士了 TAT
<huntxu> hamo_back: 我還在玩泥巴...
<huntxu> hamo_back: 好吧，想到還有淡淡墊底我就稍微平衡了
<kevinying_> 为毛被踢了
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: huntxu 不过一进IBM的感觉就不一样，马上有种臃肿和人浮于事的感觉.. cc roylez  meiosis
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: ^^^
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 臃肿。。。。。大象会跳舞。。。真的很臃肿？
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 你真信大象会跳舞啊？
<kevinying_> 我信啊，有成果啊
<kevinying_> 一系列的大作品，不然你为毛会去
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 还不是冲他的底蕴与名气
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 看部门，哈哈
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 沒有吧，我去的時候趕腳很安靜啊
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 氣氛很好的那種
<huntxu> ha
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 也許跟去的人有關
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: ...
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 求别黑
<kevinying_> huntxu 你在18m
<huntxu> kevinying_: 顯然不是
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: huntxu WhiTeMoOn 你们没有听出我默默的在黑18M吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 把帽子給我，我幫你踢了 hamo_MMM
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 如果你进了，你不没进吗？
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 帅胡，你这次跳涨了多少？
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 进去了就不黑了，这不还没进呢嘛...
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 這次？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教安装贴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387959 在网上论坛看了不少帖子，然后准备开弄，刻了一张盘，2块硬盘，准备在一块上弄成ubuntu，一块还是xp，按照帖子的各种方法，开机就是一句话NTLDR is missing，我是一步一步按照帖子的方式做的，一开始弄光盘安 …
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 嗯...就去云基地这次
<kevinying_> huntxu 18m一年休假多少？
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你打算过去拼命干活？
<huntxu> kevinying_: 問樂樂，我不是18m
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 廣州工資很低的，所以沒可比性...
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 你之前一直都在广州啊...
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 我只知道從度度到18m如果這點漲幅，那你還不如去360
<huntxu> lol
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 我是为了换工作和title...
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 你現在title不好麽...
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM title是什么？爵位？
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 纯粹为换而换？
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 互联网公司，做底层的叫系统工程师，不爽..
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 不是，我更喜欢写驱动和内核的事情
<kevinying_> 北京的1w2与上海的2w，谁高
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 怎么说都是魔都高啊
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你不是喜欢管理人吗？怎么又喜欢写代码了？
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 系統工程師不好麽...
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: kernel community需要你
<kevinying_> 蛤蟆 我开始有点崇拜你了
<huntxu> 蛤蟆 我开始有点崇拜你了
<kevinying_> 。。。。
<hamo_MMM> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 我啥时候说我喜欢管理人了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 看样子你自我赶脚不错
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 以后可以内部聊了
<kevinying_> MeaCulpa 你也是18m的
<kevinying_> ？
<MeaCulpa> kevinying_: 魔都房租稍稍便宜点，因为交通稍好
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 不知道...贵摸的人觉得我要的高
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 我们慢慢凑人数和RH比比... 不过我摸上这个弄不好得要Pidgin...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 你要的比很多3y-的老人高了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 人家自然不爽
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 我本来不想说价的，他们非逼我说...
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 本来就开不高。哈哈
<kk> 发现BUG, 已经改好里.
<kevinying_> 3y-是什么意思？3年少？
<MeaCulpa> kevinying_: ...
 * hamo_MMM 妈的，在天朝职业规划就是个伪命题，命都规划不了，还TM规划职业！
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 来这个也有好处，外企中的国企的名声在外啊。
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 在 facebook 上面访问不认识的人会留下痕迹么？
<hamo_MMM> WhiTeMoOn: 你在IBM？
<zw> 有人在深圳的吗？
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 我们今天讨论放假安排就可以看出来了。放假8天，我们在讨论休前还是休后。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: .... 那是你
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 一个华为过来的哥们，就说听安排。
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 但其实我们不是讨论8天里前面加班还是后面加班，而是讨论在前面再请2天自己的假，还是后面请。那哥们瞬间欢乐了。
<tenzu> hamo_MMM: 职业规划只是想看看你几年辞职吧
<hamo_MMM> tenzu: 哎，反正各种不靠谱
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我不请假
<MeaCulpa> 浪费在这上面不值得
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 那你的年假都哪休了？
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 贵摸几天年假？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 依照劳动法吧
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 20?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 旅游，陪娃娃玩之类
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 看年限
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 这点摸摸就不如帽帽，帽帽都20
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 那是
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 帽帽这种公司让蛋蛋去，真是太合适了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 恩，蛋蛋么
<MeaCulpa> 魔都没有帽帽阿，哎
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 谁说没有..
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 有的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 没有吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 有也是忽悠
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 有的，而且是研发
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 我得请假搞装修啊
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 搞毛，全包
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 没听说过
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 在卢湾
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 有没有人的ubuntu 12.10更新后，窗口关闭按钮突然跑右边去的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387963 纠结了好几天了，改不回来。。。 如图： 屏幕截图.png 实在不喜欢在右边啊。。。 高手给个方法。。。不要换桌面环境。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alien_hjy — 2012-09-25 14: …
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 办事处级别的吧
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: MeaCulpa 我们十五天带薪假 14天带薪病假
<MeaCulpa>  哦，原来是病假...不知道，从没请过
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 我咋感觉那部门的要求远高于给的钱
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 对啊，我也觉得是呢
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 他摸就是NB...
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 我也想NB
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 让主席卖你去他摸...你也能NB
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 可惜在上地
<roylez> hamo_MMM: 怎么样？
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你到处黑rh啊
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 那怕啥，在上帝也不怕
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 没有没有...你居然没有听出我深深的吃不到葡萄嫌葡萄酸的味道啊
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 不知道..我觉得还不错
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 我听他们说的也感觉不错
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 不过他们说我开的太高了
<kevinying_> 18摸太强大了
<kevinying_>  薪资这么少还有人倒贴
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 谁倒贴了？
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 他们那种要求, 你开那些我觉得不高
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 真心的, 除非他们是看资历
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 他们就是说资历
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 觉得我本科生应届
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 我跟你所言非虚吧
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 倒没说能力的问题
<kevinying_> 我觉得帽子更好吧
 * hamo_MMM 哎...难怪中国的天才都去米果了...
<hamo_MMM> roylez: ...
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 谁说我天才了
<kevinying_> 在我看来假期才是最重要的，蛤蟆你说是吧
 * adam8157 明天悦姐来面试
<kevinying_> adam8157 你是主考官？
<adam8157> kevinying_: 不是
<kevinying_> adam8157 你很高兴啊
<adam8157> kevinying_: 有么?
<kevinying_> 有的
<adam8157> kevinying_: 我me一下通知 roylez 等人而已 ^^
<linuxfish> 获得下载地址后用wget下载，提示601 interal server error，有人知道怎么解决吗？
<hamo_MMM> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 你为啥投了个这职位.... 汇编
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你有前途，汇编。。。。。哭了
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 我以为是C，结果他们居然是汇编写驱动
<huntxu> archl: .
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 用到而已吧
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你哭没哭
<archl> huntxu: 刚才在看log，看到你说的一系列，我笑了。
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 看面试的人一个个苦大仇深的样子，估计就是已经被虐出翔了
 * archl 开溜。
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> archl: 我說了啥...
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 面试的有排队吗，几个？
<hamo_MMM> kevinying_: 跟我一起的还有一个妹纸据说
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 你说你崇拜蛤蟆 罗姐很无奈
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 啥？
 * archl 忘记了
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 我怎么会崇拜蛤蟆...
<archl> hamo_MMM:  蛤蟆神
<kevinying_> 蛤蟆为什么会崇拜自己
<adam8157> huntxu: 你说你崇拜蛤蟆 罗姐很无奈
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: ..
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<kevinying_> adam8157  。。。
<archl> adam8157:  阿当，找个崇拜者吧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 蛤蟆_没mimi
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: ...
<archl> adam8157:  寂寞了吗。。。
<archl> adam8157:  比我还寂寞吗。。。
<adam8157> archl: 秘密
<adam8157> 没秘密
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 悦姐被你面？
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: yshao面
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 层次比我高多了
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 嗯嗯，悦姐屌爆了
<kevinying_> adam8157 高到什么层度？
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 你有没有被IBM中国区的技术总监面过？
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 没有的话，你还不如悦姐呢...快来膜拜
<kevinying_> hamo_MMM 你们越来越nb了，然后突然冒出一个id，我是ibm中国区技术总监
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: ^^^
<Like> haah
<huntxu> adam8157: rpm2cpio xxx|cpio -?
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: 解壓到當前目錄
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 沒看我在問問題麽
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 问的问题gaoji
<huntxu> 搞定了, -id...
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 我都是那7z直接解... 刚不在
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 你又发错人了
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<Oooops> 蛋蛋才又和女上司打球去了？
 * adam8157 我默认你俩合体了...
<Oooops> nnnd 一边去
<kevinying_> Oooops 哈哈
<Oooops> 下次我邀请你。破蛋蛋
<archl> adam8157:  。
<adam8157> Oooops: 请吃大餐?
<kevinying_> adam8157 你不敢了？
<Oooops> 女上司，多好。
<Oooops> 咋都喜欢吃。
<archl> Oooops:  因为蛋蛋太简单了
<kevinying_> adam8157 你开始隐形了
<Oooops> archl: 也是3层结构啊。不简单。
<adam8157> Oooops: 求赠送galaxy nexus
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 你还没买
<Oooops> 这，不是乐乐用的? 还是谁
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 求赠送mac book air
 * Oooops 剥开蛋蛋，分析结构。蛋壳，蛋白，蛋黄。
<Oooops> lol
<kevinying_> adam8157 打脸啊
<kevinying_> 蛋黄都出来了
<adam8157> archl: 没买啊 穷
<kevinying_> 我了个去
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么XP系统一用阿里旺旺就黑屏呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387966 电脑装的的XP系统的，但是一登陆阿里旺旺它就黑屏卡住。是不是系统问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shengsenhb — 2012-09-25 15:29
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 求赠送mac book air
<Oooops> 最近，u1同步搞乱了文件啊。
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 求赠送Thinkpad X1 Carbon + Galaxy Nexus
<archl> adam8157:  没钱啊。
<Oooops> 咋办
<archl> adam8157: 以跳槽威胁上司？
<kevinying_> 想买台笔记本，神舟怎么样？
<archl> adam8157:  ;)
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 我觉得你boss肯定会挽留你的
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 再说基狗走了还有kaka嘛..
 * adam8157 我怎么会这样做?
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 是说你不会离开kaka么？
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 你妹
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: 别害羞
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: freenode竟然有个powerkvm 频道
<hamo_MMM> WhiTeMoOn: 你在摸做什么的？
<WhiTeMoOn> hamo_MMM: 测试，瞎混混，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 没啥意思
<archl> adaam: 。。。你是谁？
<MeaCulpa> 双黄蛋？
<palomino|working> 阿蛋 vs 阿达暗
<hamo_MMM> ...
 * hamo_MMM momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo_MMM 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * archl 看hamo_MMM和 palomino|working相互抚摸，录像。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 archl 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> come join us
 * hamo_MMM momo archl 
 * archl 一脚踩一个。
<archl> hamo_MMM: 这几天月饼吃多了——感觉不太舒服。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 炫耀
<archl> hamo_MMM: 。。。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 我也想吃啊
<archl> hamo_MMM: 啥。。。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 月饼
<archl> hamo_MMM: 5元一个不是。。。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 要回家了真心不想干活...
<hamo_MMM> archl: 想吃家里的月饼
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  adam8157 
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  adam8157 
 * hamo_MMM （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  adam8157 
<archl> hamo_MMM: 。。。月饼是你要变成的形状
<hamo_MMM> archl: 不不...我觉得我要是发展下去，估计就变成个球了...所以我得减肥了...
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 球球
<palomino|working> 球只是一个中间结果 , hamo_MMM
<palomino|working> 再胖就成月饼了 , hamo_MMM
<hamo_MMM> adam8157: ...
 * hamo_MMM ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３  palomino|working 
<archl> hamo_MMM: 我还没吃过冰皮月饼。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 我到现在都不知道“冰皮月饼”具体是啥...光听主席他们说了
<adam8157> hamo_MMM: 就是多层煎饼包起来的感觉
<archl> hamo_MMM:
<archl> http://weifang.lashou.com/deal/7257314.html?se=220139fc6f1d4c323526cd5001
<kk> archl,啥网址y 咕卡冰皮月饼一个 | 餐饮美食 | 拉手网潍坊
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 北京没有沃尔玛的么。
<adam8157> archl: 肯定有
<archl> adam8157: 北京太大了，潍坊就4km行动范围 :0
<archl> adam8157: 我还以为冰皮月饼是冻的皮呢。
<hamo_MMM> archl: 这种就是冰皮月饼？貌似我每年吃的都是这种...
<archl> hamo_MMM: 我似乎也吃过了
<archl> hamo_MMM: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 坑人的命名啊
<hamo_MMM> archl: 说定挺玄乎的...
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> Stack-Overflow果然阿
<MeaCulpa> Stack-Overflow 被收购以后立马进军猎头市场
<hamo_MMM> archl: 还冰皮，我以为是外皮里面有冰毒的那种月饼
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 这货开始抢linkedin的地盘了？
<archl> hamo_MMM 恩。没吃过冰毒
<hamo_MMM> archl: 我也木有...
<hamo_MMM> archl: 你试过大麻没？在国外这么久
<archl> hamo_MMM: 。没
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 恩
 * archl 走了。去买衣服了——
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: LinkedIn上都是阿三，StackOverflow都是刷xp的大牛...
<hamo_MMM> archl: 白在袋鼠国混了..袋鼠国大麻应该是开放的吧？ cc roylez
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
 * adam8157 打球去
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 我刷过一次...要找个自己明白的，别人还没来得及回答的，难
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 简单的瞬间被抢，难得都不会...基本都这样
<archl> hamo_MMM: 。。。你已经无可救药了---必须学 roylez 那样浸透百毒。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 不过也可以靠提问来刷，我只要刷够让我comment的xp即可
 * archl 走了。
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: ...何苦
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 我要半路搭车别人的问问题
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下firefox上发送Email为什么不能上传和发送windows office格式文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387969 最近突然发现ubuntu（12.04版）下firefox上发送Email不能上传和发送windows office格式文件，而Chromium可以.打开已发送邮件或者接受人接收文件时压根就没发现所上 …
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 不过我倒真不觉得xp高的技术就牛
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: XP高的，真的很空！
<roylez> adam8157: 小月月被贵帽收了？
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 小月月？
<roylez> hamo_MMM: 15:05  >>>    adam8157 明天悦姐来面试
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 额...小月月...还没收...就是跟老大谈谈
<tfcata> 好安静。。。
<Oooops> roylez: 叫这么亲热。有啥情。
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 最近et没。
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 你见过悦姐？
<Oooops> 昨天，每换一次map，就卡死。nnnnnd
<roylez> hamo_MMM: 渣度都知道 http://baike.baidu.com/view/4472501.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 小月月_百度百科
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 重口...太重了...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 很久没，有空我就Skyrim, 有美女陪伴游泳太有诱惑力
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> 只是奇怪，为什么换地图就卡。声音问题？重进又正常
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: http://static.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/images/11427-1-1336107165.jpg
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 好游戏啊，求推荐
<Oooops> 太僵硬了。不自然。没手感。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 这人机器烂
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 这啥游戏？
<Oooops> 水中，长头发的是你？ lol
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 老滚V
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: gaoji...求link
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: hamo_MMM 最后的经典RPG,你们不知道？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 说名字啊
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 如果角色是妹子，可以选择全童男
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: The ElderScrolls V: Skyrim
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: Steam, 6x刀吧
<MeaCulpa> 和Linux没关系...
<Oooops> 是吧。可以像tomb raider那样，切换视角不。从不同角度观察。
<MeaCulpa> 要说有关系，这游戏mod太多，以至于我要用rsync...
<maplebeats> Oooops: 转行画画有没有前途
<MeaCulpa> 所以不得不用cygwin在windows上搞出fork()
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 这游戏不是玩画面的...
<Oooops> maplebeats: 有，齐白石都转了。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 是玩视角的嘛。知道。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...
<Oooops> 为啥quake里面，没出这样的mod...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 三俗
<Oooops> 记得只有地图，贴满av的。倒是有
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 有吧，Quake大家都注意打打杀杀了
<Oooops> 没这样的。。
 * Oooops quake出这样的mod，爆头几乎不存在了。。。
<MeaCulpa> Quake本来就没暴头...
<Oooops> 是没。但是还是头部伤害大啊。
 * hamo_MMM 怎么判定一个命令存不存在啊？
<Oooops> 有些mod把头做小了
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 没区别
<Oooops> 有
<Oooops> 实测，头小，打不中。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Oooops> hamo_MMM: type xxxx && do sth
<MeaCulpa> 那不叫暴头好不好
<Oooops> 不这样说，其他人不理解。笨酷胖。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: Q3以前没暴头
<hamo_MMM> Oooops: gaoji神
<roylez> hamo_MMM: type hamo_MMM
<hamo_MMM> roylez: gaoji席
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 该下班了吧..
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 還有20分鐘
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 居然这么了解主席...不愧是面过基的人
<huntxu> hamo_MMM: 大18摸的待遇都這樣，難道你不知道是11點-下午5點麽
<hamo_MMM> huntxu: 11点到17点..一天就5个小时班...18M屌爆了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 谁说的？
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 胡子
<MeaCulpa> hamo_MMM: 你看主席一天啥班: 7:00 - 8:00; 13:00 - 14:00; 16:00 - 17:00 21:00 - 22:30; 2:00 - 3:30
<huntxu> 好吧，是6個小時
<hamo_MMM> MeaCulpa: 主席这马上就高管的人不能跟小兵比的
<roylez> hamo_MMM: http://jandan.net/2012/09/25/wtf-hybrid-experiment.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y WTF：国内重口科学家的人猿杂交专利
 * roylez 下班
<hamo_MMM> roylez: 像蛋蛋有木有...
<MeaCulpa> 照片里这家伙不是说是小脑症么
<MeaCulpa> 这专利牛
<MeaCulpa> 尤其下面的操作手法...
<MeaCulpa> 钓鱼岛下面其实是个秘密实验基地
<MeaCulpa> 日本就是冲着我国专利来的...
<Relaed> 我去过
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 写科幻呢啊
<hamo_MMM> Relaed: 你去过钓鱼岛？
<Relaed> hamo_MMM: 在梦里，我在钓鱼岛喂羊
<gebjgd> Relaed: 梦呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 你用啥看电影
<gebjgd> jusss: pps
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 快播是王道啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦，
<jusss> 想用快播看，
<jusss> ubuntu要是有快播就好了
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 不用那破玩意
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 蜜桃 一路向西 肉蒲团 xxx
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 早就看完了
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 老片子
 * gebjgd 出门 去医生那里复查
 * jusss 尝试同时开seamonkey chrome firefox，看1G的内存，会不会卡死
<maplebeats> jusss: 不会
<jusss> maplebeats: 为啥
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 演示笔 Xenta Wireless Receiver (Keyboard and Mouse) 设备问题不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387978 统已识别为keyboard, 但是不工作 Virtual core keyboard id=3 [master keyboard (2)] ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard id=5 [slave keyboard (3)] ↳ Power Button id=6 [slave keyboard (3)] ↳ Video Bus id=7 [slave keyboa …
<maplebeats> jusss: 猜的
<jusss> maplebeats: ...chrome里面的视频都是一卡一卡的
<maplebeats> jusss: flash的问题吧，反正flash就是个坑
<maplebeats> jusss: 我fx看完视频之后，内存占用居然不回收。。。
<MeaCulpa> 各位，Romney出大招
<MeaCulpa> http://www.mittromney.com/issues/immigration
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Immigration | Mitt Romney for President
<MeaCulpa> Every foreign student who obtains an advanced degree in math, science, or engineering at a U.S. university should be granted permanent residency.
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛...
<MeaCulpa> 这厮真的是要灭了美国的中下层
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。那html5流行开了吗，
<jusss> maplebeats: 比如youtube用html5了？还有那些国内的网站tudou youku之类的
<maplebeats> jusss: 扯淡呢
<palomino|working> youku有html5版
<maplebeats> jusss: youtube的html5还行吧，youku的html5太扯淡了
 * maplebeats 我一直在想那个html5视频上右键菜单的问题他们怎么解决 
<jusss> maplebeats: 怎么调声音大小
<maplebeats> jusss: 鬼知道。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么调声音大小
<palomino|working> 不知道
<jusss> maplebeats: 那gnome怎么调的
<palomino|working> 用键盘上的多媒体键 , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 没反应
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<maplebeats> jusss: 你调节系统音量，怎么可能没反应。。。
<Maemoo> onlylove: 哈,我把vmware player卸载掉就正常了.
<jusss> maplebeats: 放大声音的标志在F12上，可是按Fn-F12没反应呀
<maplebeats> jusss: 那你的按键坏了，嘿嘿
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> Taylor.S和B.O.B还合作。。。这两人风格完全不同呀。。。
<jusss> ff看youtube好卡。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 不会吧。。。你开了html5了么？
<maplebeats> youtube的html5在我这里占用20% CPU
<jusss> maplebeats: 不会开html5,怎么开
<maplebeats> jusss: 设置里，有个lab
<jusss> maplebeats: 能用vlc吗在ff里
<maplebeats> jusss: 有vlc插件吧，你自己看看吧
<jusss> maplebeats: youtube的settings里没看到lab
<maplebeats> jusss: http://www.youtube.com/testtube
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y Your browser is deprecated, please upgrade. - YouTube
<jusss> maplebeats: 怎么知道当前浏览的是不是html5
<maplebeats> jusss: 你点下右键就知道了
<kevinying_> 你们用java的性能检测工具是什么？
<jusss> maplebeats: 还是flash
<jusss> maplebeats: 你给个html5视频的链接
<maplebeats> 随意点嘛，没有广告的一般都是html5了
<tryit> 大家在编写自己的软件时会按照严格的软件工程的过程来吗？
<maplebeats> tryit: 软件工程的过程是什么。。。。
<onlylove> 软件工程的过程是什么
<tryit> tryit, 就是指各个阶段
<tryit> .
<Maemoo> 需求分析啥的?打草稿
<tryit> 恩，写详细的需求分析、设计分析报告等等
<maplebeats> tryit: 哦，从来没干过。。。好吧，我是打酱油的
 * maplebeats 怪不得我找不到工作
<onlylove> 我不是做软件工程的……系统管理通常都是按需求来……
<onlylove> 有需求，然后实现就好……
<Maemoo> 有没有玩单片机的?
 * maplebeats 玩过算不算
<Maemoo> 我还没玩过呢
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子，下班没？
<huntxu> roylez_: 鬼
<tryit> onlylove, 需求分析完了还需要进行设计分析
<huntxu> roylez_: 在等吃
<roylez_> huntxu: 18摸员工已经到家鸟
<onlylove> tryit: 你写个维护脚本还要设计分析啊
<Maemoo> maplebeats: 我是先搞51呢还是上arm:
<kevinying_> 18摸
<onlylove> 51不就是C么
<tryit> onlylove, 当然不需要，我是指大一点的程序，代码量在1W以上的
<huntxu> roylez_: 就炫耀吧
<kevinying_> 谁有java监控的东东
<jusss> roylez_: 怎么调生硬
<jusss> roylez_: 声音
<jusss> roylez_: 呻吟大小
<roylez_> jusss: 什么声音？
<Maemoo> 是用C开发啊
<kevinying_> 我们主管看到人人的监控能在时间上放大缩小觉得很爽，要我照做
<jusss> roylez_: 系统呻吟大小，
<roylez_> jusss: alsa？
<Maemoo> 但是有的说学51是给学arm垫底
<roylez_> jusss: alsamixer
<onlylove> 51简单点，ARM的东西大
<kevinying_> 我怎么办啊
<jusss> roylez_: 我是ubuntu
<roylez_> jusss: pulseaudio的不知道
<maplebeats> 搞51吧，51简单啊
<onlylove> 因为硬件决定了
<kevinying_> 80C51
<Maemoo> 那就先学学51
<kevinying_> ？
<roylez_> jusss: pulseaudio看着就恶心
<Maemoo> kevinying_: 嗯
<kevinying_> 51跟arm甜茶地鳖啊
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，ubuntu很多地方搞得跟大众不同
<onlylove> 不过你可以研究下o'reilly的那个嵌入式的书，那个书的板子好贵啊，200多刀
<Maemoo> onlylove: 刀.............
<Maemoo> onlylove: arm11的?
<onlylove> Maemoo: 你没看那书么，原文如此，200多$
<Maemoo> onlylove: 我51都还没开动
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<onlylove> Maemoo: 不知道……说是arm哪个标准的，你可以搜下
<onlylove> Maemoo: 51简单
<Maemoo> onlylove: 以后一定要出国赚dollar
<onlylove> Maemoo: 这年头赚日元都不赚软妹币
<Maemoo> onlylove: 升得挺快的
 * jusss Richard.Blum的汇编语言程序设计，清楚点的电子版，谁有
<Maemoo> 新浪爱问上一般都有
<onlylove> Maemoo: 主要是国内公司不肯出钱，外企一般比较大方
<Maemoo> onlylove: 进不了啊
<onlylove> 原来verycd也有的，这下都和谐了
<jusss> Maemoo: 我下了个不是很清楚
<archl> Maemoo: ...
<onlylove> Maemoo: 那没办法……
<Maemoo> onlylove: 学校也不是很好,还在想要不要考研
<jusss> billboard好卡
<onlylove> Maemoo: 果断考……
<Maemoo> onlylove: 成绩不给力......
<Maemoo> onlylove: 真心蛋疼
<onlylove> Maemoo: 那就做点东西出来，我这本科快被踩践死了……
<Maemoo> onlylove: 文凭有时候就是有那么点用
<Maemoo> onlylove: 工作几年去买个MBA怎么样?以后可以做管理
<onlylove> Maemoo: 文凭什么的都浮云，这年头比的是忽悠
<Maemoo> onlylove: 华南理工的六万多块
<onlylove> Maemoo: 看你怎么想，你如果想做管理可以，不想做没啥意思
<Maemoo> onlylove: 0.0
<onlylove> Maemoo: 反正就这样，技术在中国的发展就是往管理上发展，不像国外，反正我不喜欢管理，我如果赚够钱我宁可自己开个DIY店去
<Maemoo> 40我就退休钓鱼去了
<Maemoo> onlylove: 除非特别宅技术
<onlylove> Maemoo: 我也想，可是担心没那能力，我估计到40我保险还没交够15年
<Maemoo> onlylove: 保险坑爹
<jusss> live看的就是比较带感
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我的上牙有个快掉了。。。
<archl> jusss: 看live camera？
<archl> jusss: 跟着谁？
<jusss> archl: ...俺说的是iHeartRadio live的视频
<jusss> 里面有大长腿妹子，金发的
<archl> jusss: 。见多了。
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<archl> lainme: 谢啦。
<jusss> archl: 要是那些大长腿妹子都去拍av该有过好
<maplebeats> jusss: 你做梦
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] maplebeats ？
 * maplebeats 仙子。。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] maplebeats～
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 这机器人死了十几天了也没人跟我说声啊
<maplebeats> @百合仙子  当然了
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] ……
<maplebeats> @百合仙子 你自己都不用！
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] ………………
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 我这不正在用嘛
 * maplebeats 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] ^_^
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 原来机器人死掉了,我说怎么不转发irc的消息了
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 你们都在啊。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我也该冒个泡了。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 百合仙子。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 你们都不说话，所以机器人死掉了
<archl> 奇怪的名字
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl～
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 这里的 Ein 是单数呢
<archl> 百合仙子 是女的？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 嗯啊
 * maplebeats 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<archl> 哦。对这样 IRC 算可以用中文名了。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] = =
<skraito> ola la
<skraito> i am yammyyyyyyyyy
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 你换 XMPP 嘛
<jusss> maplebeats: 手机支持html5吗
<maplebeats> jusss: 当然
<maplebeats> jusss: 只要是智能机的话。。。
<maplebeats> @百合仙子 谁换XMPP？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl 嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在智能手机浏览器基本都支持html5了吧！
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] jusss: 并且不是 WP？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] IE 支持了么？？？
<archl> IE10支持
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] IE9才开始支持HTML5
<maplebeats> IE9+支持吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] WP7 是 IE 几？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] IE9
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 那就不完全支持
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 我前不久做好的个网站，连 Opera 都不支持呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] webkit限定？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] gecko 也支持的～
<maplebeats> opera不支持正常呢
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 大量使用了 CSS calc 函数，所以 Opera 和 IE 就悲剧了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Opera的的兼容性本来就弱些
<huntxu> 老黑我大opera
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过，我还是习惯opera
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我是opera
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 忠实用户
<jusss> jar的opera很好，但是pc版的就。。。
<jusss> 首先是字体问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 呃。。jar...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在我觉得opera的字体已经不是什么问题了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 也许是我要求低了吧！
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 嗯……
<jusss> seamonkey感觉就比opera好
<jusss> 尤其是opera访问google经常搞中断在android上
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera桌面版访问google现在很正常。还有扩展，可以去掉google的搜索跳转。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera也有一些很好使的扩展
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://i.imgur.com/tZvlO.png
<archl> ein 给我你的照片啦。
<archl> jusss 你的。猥亵男
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 要我的自曝么/
<maplebeats> 哪里有照片
<maplebeats> 求爆
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 好丑啊
<archl> Ein 直接发给我就好了
<archl> 百合仙子，直接发给我 lililjlj@gmail.com
<maplebeats> archl: 罗姐不能这么自私
<abine> 罗姐
<archl> 保密条款，肖像权，都是自己的。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 你才自私呢。。。
<archl> abine: ？你要给我？
<abine> :-)
<maplebeats> archl: 那折中到，你收到了，给我发一份
<abine> 罗姐发什么给你
<archl> maplebeats: 你给我。
<archl> abine: 照片啊。你自己的
<abine> 哈
<archl> maplebeats:  必须由对方同意，我才能给。
<abine> 我很丑
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://tinyurl.com/cyv42yz  自曝
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 仅此一张。
<abine> 就不出来吓人了
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<abine> 免得影响胃口啊
<maplebeats> 和我差不多的眼镜。。。
<maplebeats> archl: NND，上次我的照片还不是被发到论坛上去了
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] Stop 100d
<archl> ein。好奇怪的样子。
<archl> maplebeats:  你不是给我的吧。
<archl> maplebeats: 我会尊重你。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @archl 我怎么奇怪了？
<archl> ein 散漫的眼神 :)
<abine> 哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] archl 坐长途大巴，精神不大好。
<archl> ein 你也是 Nokia n900？或者是 n9？
<abine> 忧郁的神情
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] N9
<abine>  N9牛啊
<archl> Ein 哦。
<abine> N9是meego系统吧/
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 嗯，是的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 蛋疼的系统。
<abine> 应用软件很少吧
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 估计病毒 木马也没没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 是的。我说其蛋疼，不是软件少。而是其不支持VPN。
<abine> 肿么会支持呢
<archl> ein 有 vps 和 ssh ，要 vpn 干嘛呢。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过，root掉这系统很容易。
<abine> 很烂的诺基亚手机都可以支持VPN的
<abine> 诺基亚N78
<abine> 之类的都支持了
<maplebeats> VPN不能自己装么
<abine> 装客户端
<archl> ein 。。。自己装openvpn就是了
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 这里热闹起来了啊 0.0
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] N9要其支持VPN，要刷 open mode kernel。
<archl> 百合仙子，发来你的照片啊。
<Eiege> 好啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] openvpn有点蛋疼。我买的VPN，不是openvpn。
<abine> Ubuntutalk是个频道/？？？
<Eiege> 这个是什么？怎么用
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 人家才不要呢
<abine> 还是神马的哦？？
<archl> ein 那种pptp的vpn还用买么。。。
<archl> ein 而且。。。一些城市那个都被封杀的死死的，不实用了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我买的ofan的。一年100大洋。
<archl> ein 哦。
<abine> OFAN
<abine> ？？？？？、、
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 你的用户之一啊。
<archl> 百合仙子 发来吧。
<maplebeats> 我在grub kernel里加了个acpi_backlight=vendor   有什么办法把这个选项编译进内核。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 为什么要发呢？
<archl> 百合仙子 因为我想要啊。
<abine> 百合仙子你用什么聊天的？？
<archl> lililjlj@gmail.com
<archl> abine:  是 XMPP 协议的
<abine> 怎么可以用中文名称呢
<maplebeats> XMPP！
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 进入lxde桌面时屏幕亮度变成最亮，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387988 Ubuntu12.04，32位。我自己用apt-get装的lxde。进入桌面的时候屏幕亮度会变成最亮，我在论坛里提问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385341 后解决了，就是在/etc/rc.local里的exit 0 …
<archl> abine: 加入了某 XMPP 协议的聊天室，那个聊天室挂了 bot 在这里
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 我用 pidgin 上 gtalk 的
<abine> 哦
<abine> 然后转发过来的？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 好像看错人了= =
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl 为什么想要呢？
<archl> 百合仙子 因为我想知道对方的样子，我收集了很多了 哦
<abine> 看看你是不是他的梦中情人啊？
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 你就依了老衲吧
<Eiege> 哪里都在发照片。
<Eiege> abine: 你用的什么客户端啊？
<archl> Eiege  abine 都发出来
<abine> 我用的是empathy
<Eiege> archl:发什么
<abine> 系统自带的
<abine> 发裸～～～照
<Eiege> abine: 这样啊，你看到那个【百合仙子】是中文名字吗？
<abine> 哈
<abine> 我看到的百合仙子就是中文的啊
<Eiege> 19:07:53 - UbuntuTalk: [百合仙子]  […]
<Eiege> 我看到的是这个样子。
<abine> 恩
<abine> 通过Ubuntutalk转发的
<Eiege> 这样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 收集了多少呢？能给我观赏观赏不？
<abine> 所以我就问你们用的什么客户端啊
<archl> 百合仙子 我必须问过当事人才给别人看。
<maplebeats> @百合仙子 肯定不行
<abine> archl:
<Eiege> abine: 我用的是thunderbird。
<archl> 百合仙子 大约 15个人吧。
<abine> 雷鸟也可以聊irc？？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 好吧。那有多少萝莉多少正太呢？
<Eiege> abine: 可以啊
<abine> 没有用过
<archl> abine: 应该是可以的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 嗯，现在可以了
<abine> 我没有用过
<archl> 百合仙子 。。。萝莉。。。正太。。。
<Eiege> abine: 我现在用的就是。
<abine> 我的系统上面现在就有雷鸟客户端
<NWMonster> xchat路过
<abine> 我没有设置用户帐号
<Eiege> thunderbird上有一个聊天按钮
<abine> 因为这台电脑要卖掉的
<archl> 百合仙子 没有小于 16岁的
<abine> 所以就不想设置什么邮件帐号在这台主机上
<abine> 哈
<Eiege> abine: 这样啊
<maplebeats> 我用雷鸟登陆上jabber了
<abine> 2001年出生的多少岁呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用opera处理邮件的路过
 * NWMonster win党路过
<abine> 很久不用Opera了
<Eiege> UbuntuTalk: opera也可以吗？12里面不是去掉了吗？
<abine> 传说中的神器啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera 12 mac版去掉了irc。win版和linux版还支持
<abine> 可是我用Opera觉那字体有点怪怪的感觉
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archl, 好可惜
<abine> 有的大，有的小
<archl> 百合仙子。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 怎么了？
<Eiege> abine: opera太小众了。
<maplebeats> 我用雷鸟登陆上jabber.org了，但是怎么发信息没用。。。
<archl> 百合仙子， 我更好奇了，给我你的吧。
<Eiege> maplebeats: 我看到你发的信息了。
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 表
<abine> IRC聊天室是最危险的地方了
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 有事去了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有的小，有的大，以前的（opera 11.5之前）版本，会如此。现在已经很正常了啊
<abine> 恩
<maplebeats> Eiege: 。。。我这个延时也。。。也太高了吧
<abine> 你的网络问题吧
<abine> 今晚还是不想上班啊
<Eiege> archl: 你照片要成功了吗？
<abine> 不过在IRC聊天真的舒服
<abine> 成功了
<abine> 罗姐那么有诚意
<archl> Eiege: 这个百合仙子不给。
<abine> 应该是没问题
<maplebeats> 谁知道怎么给雷鸟写协议
<abine> 嘿嘿
<archl> abine 那么你给吧。
<abine> 哈
<abine> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 朋友请吃烤鱼。我得去蹭饭了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 拜～～
<abine> 烤鱼？
<abine> 你在哪哪里啊啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 嗯啊
<abine> 有烤鱼？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你来不？
<abine> 哦
<Eiege> 不是吧。
<abine> 广州烤鱼？
<abine> 哈
<abine> 有辣椒么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有的。
<abine> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州人其实也吃辣的。只不过没湖南，四川的那么厉害。
<abine> 烤什么鱼？？
<abine> ‘罗非么/
<abine> ？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 暂时还不知道烤什么鱼。去了才知道
<abine> 是不是烤罗非鱼
<abine> 好贵哦
<abine> 烤鱼
<Eiege> 没有吃过烤鱼，鱼烤熟了或不会烂掉叉不起来？
<abine> 不会的
<Eiege> 硬的吗，和羊肉串一样？
<abine> 有个网兜呢
<abine> 就是金属的网兜
<abine> 把鱼分成两半
<Eiege> 你是说把鱼放到金属网子上烤啊。
<abine> 恩
<abine> 你以为是象烤羊肉串一样？
<abine> 嘿嘿
<Eiege> abine: 用筷子穿起来烤
<Eiege> archl: 照片得手没？
<abine> archl: 收藏了
<abine> 光是烤鱼不过瘾啊
<abine> 还要烤别的东西
<abine> 比如生蚝
<Eiege> abine: 你是南方人？
<abine> 韭菜
<abine> YES
<Eiege> 生蚝，生肉怎么吃啊。北方人永远想不通。
<Eiege> 他们用“Ubuntutalk”聊天转接的人是不是不能被查看详细信息？
<maplebeats> yes
<Eiege> maplebeats: whois 命令要输入什么？
<abine> 那我也想用转发的
<abine> 在IRC聊天的记录都是可以看的
<abine> 任意查看
<Eiege> thunderbird好像只有聊天的功能
<Eiege> 其他的功能都要输入命令
<abine> 哦
<abine> 作为一种流行的聊天方式，IRC聊天室总是会聚集很多小白，其中自然也会产生一些非常有趣的对话，而bash.org就是一家专门收集IRC对话的网站
<Eiege> abine: 你用的什么os
<jianghu> 二位聊的好热闹啊
<jianghu> 人好少啊今晚
<Eiege> jianghu: 你用的什么OS
<jianghu> ubuntu
<jianghu> 11.10
<Eiege> jianghu: 我第一次来。呵呵
<jianghu> 欢迎
<jianghu> 没事聊着玩
<Eiege> jianghu:你怎么不升级？
<jianghu> 各位大神不知道都用的什么
<jianghu> 机子太烂
<jianghu> 用的ubuntu11.10 +awesome
<abine> 去干活了
<gebjgd> jianghu: 2004年的机器用arch
<abine> 昨晚罢工
<jianghu> 我2008年的机子
<abine> 老板终于发工资了
<jianghu> 512内存
<gebjgd> jianghu: 好新
<Eiege> 要罢工才可以发工资啊
<abine> 恩
<abine> 就是啊
<abine> 不罢工
<jianghu> gebjgd: 你是说我新还是电脑新？
<abine> 一毛钱都没
<gebjgd> jianghu: 电脑新
<abine> 等下聊哦
<gebjgd> jianghu: 08年的 还能加内存呢
<jianghu> 笔记本 加内存不便宜
<jianghu> 用烂扔掉
<Eiege> jianghu: 卸开做电视机用
<jianghu> Eiege: 试过卸开？
<maplebeats> ddr2内存确实不便宜啊
<jianghu> 是啊 200大洋了快
<gebjgd> jianghu: 我有啊
<gebjgd> jianghu: 卖你
<Eiege> jianghu: 你的机器什么型号？
<maplebeats> 我也有DDR2内存
<maplebeats> 不过是台式的
<jianghu> Eiege: 惠普nc4000
<jianghu> gebjgd: 512内存
<gebjgd> jianghu: 好像还真有
<jianghu> 还是双内存卡
<jianghu> gebjgd: 是不
<gebjgd> jianghu: 我的2006年的很早就升级到2G了
<gebjgd> jianghu: 笔记本的
<gebjgd> jianghu: 所以我有剩下的2条512内存
<onlylove> 突然想玩arm了……弄个路由器什么的？开发板太贵
<gebjgd> onlylove: 买个arm小盒子就是饿
<jianghu> gebjgd: 哇塞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 什么样的？
<gebjgd> onlylove: dockstar
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • debian的下载光版有dvd1,dvd2 ,dvd3，下载那个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387991 想要稳定一点的，别人推荐Debian，但是找到他的下载页面，我选择7.0测试版的，因为Sid的我压根没找到，但是下载中有 Code: Icon  Name                               Last modified      S …
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 继续 stop 啦～
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 喵呜～
<Eiege> UbuntuTalk: 你用的什么聊天工具？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 硬盘盒？
<Eiege> 百合仙子: 你用的什么聊天工具
<maplebeats> xmpp!
<kevinyings> hahhaaaaaaaa
<jianghu> Eiege: 好像很关心别人的聊天工具啊
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 我用 pidgin
<Eiege> jianghu: 我之前没有用过irc聊天。今天第一次使用，比较好奇
<Eiege> 呵呵
<jianghu> 尼自己用的什么
<Eiege> 我用的thunderbird上的
<jianghu> o
<jianghu> 我用的irssi
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 我用的是 gtalk
<jianghu> 雷鸟还能irc啊 没实验过
<Eiege> 百合仙子到底怎么回事？有几个百合仙子？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 当然只有我一个啦
<Eiege> jianghu: 可以，有个按键
<jianghu> 哦
<Eiege> jianghu: 还有gtalk，facebook,twitter and xmpp
<jianghu> Eiege: 以前习惯xchat
<Eiege> 使用irc聊天安不安全 会不会下次有人用我的账号聊天？
<Eiege> 就是下次别人会用Eiege来聊天
<jianghu> 没关系
<jianghu> 有也无所谓
<Eiege> jianghu: 那多不好啊。
<jianghu1> hello
<kevinyings> 谁给一下java监控工具的撒
<jianghu1> 我其实是Eiege
<jianghu1> 我改了名字了
<kk> jianghu1, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Eiege> 我又改回来了，
<Eiege> 如果刚才“jianghu”没有在线，会不会我就叫“jianghu”而不是+1？
<ubuntu> dajiah
<ubuntu> 我是Eiege
<Guest86151> 看，我变成ubuntu了
<Guest86151> 哦哦哦
<Guest86151> 看
<Guest86151> 我怎么变成客人了
<Eiege> hello
<Eiege> 我回来了
<Eiege> 变一下ubuntu
<kk> Eiege, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<Eiege> 好啊
<Eiege> 没有成功
<jianghu> 哦哦哦哦
<Eiege> kk: 你发的是乱码
<jianghu> 啥啊
<maplebeats> Eiege: 你注册了么
<jianghu> 天使囧了
<Eiege> maplebeats: 什么注册？
<Eiege> 我不知道
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<maplebeats> Eiege: IRC注册
<jianghu> 机器人
<Eiege> 我第一次使用，输入名字就进来了
<jianghu> 当然
<Eiege> maplebeats: 怎么注册啊
<maplebeats> Eiege: /help
<maplebeats> Eiege: 其实我也忘 了。，。。
<Eiege> maplebeats: 有帮助命令。我看看
<Shoowen> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Wikipedia:IRC%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B
<kk> Shoowen ⇪ t: 维基百科:IRC教程 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo_Faint> roylez_: 尾席今天几个小时会？
<roylez_> hamo_Faint: 3
<roylez_> hamo_Faint: 还有3分钟开始
<Shoowen> maplebeats: 上面的链接有哦
<Eiege> 请不要选择一个过于简单的密码，但也请不要选择一个重要的密码，因为您很容易不小心将密码发送到某个频道中。您现在应该检查您的电子邮箱，并完成Freenode的确认信中提到的步骤。
<kevinyings> 尼玛，哥的密码就是哥的邮箱，哥的邮箱密码就是哥的账号，就这个简单的调换也能弄掉起码%90的不坏好意者
<namoamitabuddha> Linux hibernation 耗电么？
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 耗电
<namoamitabuddha> 为什么耗电
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: hibernation?你确定不是suspend?
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 对
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 就是内存保存到交换分区的
<maplebeats> hibernation都关机了。。。。
<maplebeats> 怎么耗电
<namoamitabuddha> 没有任何区别么？
<maplebeats> 区别就是开机之后恢复工作状态啊
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: maplebeats 一个是挂起到内存 一个是到硬盘
 * maplebeats 我发现我把windows的概念拿过来了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: and?
<namoamitabuddha> pm-hibernation
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 没有and
<namoamitabuddha> S2D 耗电？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 到内存必然耗电
<windows> 没有人叫windows？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: to disk
<maplebeats> adaam1 ......
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 显然不耗电 直接关机了
<jianghu> 靠
<Eiege> maplebeats: 我是Eiege
<jianghu> 换的眼晕
<maplebeats> Eiege: 改过去改过来，早晚要被踢
<Eiege> jianghu: 我测试一下昵称，如果nick已经存在了，那么就要+1
<Eiege> maplebeats: 我测试完了，不换了
<Eiege> 呵呵
<jianghu> 哦哦
<Eiege> ns
<jianghu> 安静了
<jianghu> fluebox乱码
<Eiege> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÎÒʹÓÃopera·¢³öÕâÌõÏûÏ¢
<kk> Eiege say: 大家好，我使用opera发出这条消息 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Eiege> 大家好，我正在使用opera发出这条消息，utf-8
<Eiege> 用opera可以接受到thunderbird接受不到的信息。
<Eiege>  :)
<binker> 我回来啦
<binker> 箩姐好阿
<binker> 各位好
 * maplebeats 一点也不好
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=387981
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 百思不得其解的包冲突 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<binker> 发月饼了
<jianghu> 来一块
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 不好吃
<binker> 我扔了
<binker> 一块都没吃完
<binker> 里面有蛋黄的
<binker> 老板买的
<binker> 不知道多少钱
<binker> 但就是不好吃
<binker> 包装很精美
<jianghu> 蛋黄派啊
<binker> 味道确实很烂
<binker> 无语
<jianghu> 包装更难吃
<binker> 太甜了
<binker> 甜到发腻
<jianghu> 再美的包装也不好吃
<Freebuilder> 其实我一直很像自己做回月饼的
<wkai> 包装精美的不好吃额，今年发的散装好吃额
<binker> 嗯
<Freebuilder> 但是没老婆
<jianghu> 月饼什么馅儿好吃？
<wkai> 就是包装太挫了。。
<binker> 那你就做老婆饼吧
<wkai> 云腿好吃，我们发的全是云腿
<binker> 桂香苑的月饼就好吃
<archl> Freebuilder: 恩。
<archl> Freebuilder: 我的大姨妈就在帮忙制作月饼，上千斤的出。
<wkai> 吉庆祥的好吃，云腿发祥地的
 * archl 不吃肉馅东西。。。
<jianghu> 哇塞 没吃过
 * archl 支持裸露的肉。。。
<jianghu> archl: 裸露的肉是混沌
<wkai> 元祖月饼最难吃，水果馅神马的最讨厌了
<archl> jianghu: 啥？不吃煮肉。
<wxg4net> 有人能帮忙看下这个问题么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=387978
<kk> wxg4net ⇪ ti: 演示笔 Xenta Wireless Receiver (Keyboard and Mouse) 设备问题不工作 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jianghu> archl: 是
<archl> 。
<jianghu> 我吃斎
<archl> 不懂
 * archl 吃甜的，不吃咸味的。
<Eiege> jianghu Äã³ÔÕ«£¿
<kk> Eiege say: jianghu ─у│╘╒лг┐ in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jianghu> 斋
 * archl 可以直接吃盐。
<cloudmouse> 大家好
<jianghu> 吼吼
<binker> 吼破喉咙哦
<cloudmouse> 这个是什么聊天模式？有点小高级
<kk> cloudmouse, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<binker> 高级吧？
<jianghu> 今天好多装高级
<jianghu> 高jiba
<cloudmouse> 不太懂这个东西。
<cloudmouse> 有么有技术类的聊天啊？
<Eiege> kk机器人吗？我发送一个消息，他会提醒我使用utf-8
<jianghu> 云上有老鼠
<Eiege> 这里正在进行技术类的聊天
<Freebuilder> http://i.microsoft.com/global/homepage/zh-cn/PublishingImages/V2/w12/EndOfService_XXXX_800x470_ZH-CN.jpg
<Eiege> 我们正在讨论什么样的月饼比较好吃
<cloudmouse> 擦，那就说说国庆中秋8天做什么吧。
<jianghu> 做饭
<binker> 云鼠鼠跑了
<jianghu> 吹跑了
<binker> 哈
<Eiege> 你们说话了？我这里没有显示啊？难道延迟，我现在用opera
<archl> Eiege: 没啥不好吃的，就看做的怎么样，口味差异了
<jianghu> ？？？？？？？？？？？
<binker> 你快用别的客户端把
<binker> Eiege:
<binker> 用别的客户端
<Eiege> 换，刚从thunderbird换到opera
<binker> 就不会了
<jianghu> 换来换取的干嘛啊
<jianghu> 好麻烦啊
<binker> 换个好一点的客户端就得了
<binker> 我一直用系统自带的那个客户端
<jianghu> 啥？
<binker> Empathy 2.30.3
<jianghu> 哦哦
<binker> 一键登录所有帐号
<binker> 点击聊天就可以了
<Eiege> 换回了tb
<Eiege> 发个表情:)
<Eiege> 不错
<nicol> 悲剧阿
<nicol> 华为鄙视我了
<binker> 那你就去中兴
<binker> 然后整死华为
<nicol> binker: 赞一个
<Eiege> 有个问题，我如果在irc上和一个人聊得开，然后把他加入联系人，但是过几天这个人改了昵称，我还能不能联系上他？
<binker> 可以的吧
<binker> 应该可以
<binker> 你加我吧
<Eiege> binker: 怎么加你？
<Eiege> binker: 添加了联系人
<Eiege> binker: 你收到了吗？
<Eiege> binker: 收到了。
<Eiege> 你改个名字看看还能不能收到？
<binker> 我一般不改名的
<Eiege> binker: 你加我。然后我改名，看看
<Eiege> binker: 你有没有加上啊。
<binker> 我加不了你
<binker> 我也不知道怎么回事
<Eiege> binker: 你用的什么客户端？
<binker> 可能这个客户端加不了你
<binker> 我用的系统自带的
<binker> Empathy 2.30.3
<Eiege> binker: 这样啊，我也不知道了。
<Eiege> binker: 我用的thunderbird，有个添加联系人的按钮
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 升级后 gm-notify工作不正常了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387996 升级后，顶部pannel中不在显示邮件主题了。点击邮件图标后始终显示“清空”字样。 请达人帮忙解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 suncanoe — 2012-09-25 21:08
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 哎  好久没去linux了……
<nicol> 对了
<nicol> 问下
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ？
<nicol> thunderbird有没有办法收QQ群邮件阿
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 介个取决于腾讯吧……看他的服务……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不晓得
<fhmdgxs> hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<nicol> UbuntuTalk: 你是不是机器人阿》
<binker> Ubuntutalk应该是个转发的
<binker> 通过其他客户端转发过来的
<jianghu111> hi
<kk> jianghu111, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 乱码了……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 难道是在win的原因？
<binker> 哦
<fhmdgxs> 自言自语的机器人
<binker> 傻瓜机器人
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 日光灯闪呀闪。。。
<binker> Ein你在哪里阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 家里啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州啊
<binker> 把那日光灯换掉阿
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 不是说去烤鱼么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 昨天才换的。。。
<binker> 怎么回来了阿？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 烤鱼没吃到
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 被坑了。
<binker> 投诉去
<binker> 割他大腿肉来烧烤的了
<binker> 红烧骆驼腿
<binker> 肥的流油阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你吃过？
<binker> 没吃
<binker> 骆驼是稀有动物
<binker> 在这里来讲
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 嗯。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 似的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 是的
<jianghu> 除了这个聊天室是中文的 还有那个中文聊天室？
<binker> 台湾的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 好多呢
<binker> HK的也有
<binker> 中文
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] archlinux-cn 啊
<binker> 你可以自己建一个聊天室
<binker> 然后邀请你朋友进去聊天
<binker> 过过瘾
<jianghu> 哦哦
<binker> 就像是一个QQ群一样
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 自己建不一定会好玩
<binker> 哈
<binker> 你可以邀请其他人进去聊天哈
<binker> 主题比较自由
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 自己建人少吧……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 日光灯终于不闪了。不闪的才是健康的。XXD～
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 对的，很难找到足够的人
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] .....
<fhmdgxs> ubuntutalk连的是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 是 talk@ubuntu.org.cn 这个 XMPP 群
<fhmdgxs> 哦， 是个群
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird是可以接受 QQ油箱的郵件的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 油箱……
<maplebeats> 好大一个油箱
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] XXD～～
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 打錯字而已，沒什麼大不了的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 嗯，没/什么/大/不了/的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 想大就大～
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • [求助]10.04上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388002 我是win7 64×，装的10.04，win7下上网正常，但是在ubuntu下不知道怎么配置，上网不利索啊！ 谢谢各位指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 驴行天下 — 2012-09-25 22:20
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近小光没来？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] gebjgd 出现...
<Freebuilder> 妈的，KVM 太难忍受了，还是回 VBox 算了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: dual boot完了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 不能同时工作的系统形同鸡肋
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 那就win一个好了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 在家还工作？soho?
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 驱动不行，老死机
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 啥驱动？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 未知，反正就是驱动不行
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你需要win下的什么东西
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 新装系统，不装驱动，怎么折腾都不死，一装驱动就容易死
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, VS
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: vs...
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: mono吧
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, mono 依赖有 gnome 的东西，不爽‘
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我对mono没好感。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 那也比你用vs爽
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, VS 保险
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 资源占用很大
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 买新机器 继续用vs
<cherrot> adam8157_away, Is there any way to use git on remote openshift ssh shell?  It seems that openshift separate the git repo with the source code ...
<hottea> hi, 怎么我打繁体字出来是简体字？
<cherrot> roylez_, Is there any way to use git on remote openshift ssh shell?  It seems that openshift separate the git repo with the source code ...
<cherrot> roylez_, 有办法么？
<cherrot> 为什么最新的fcitx使用serif了……
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: ?
<jim_han> 最新版？ 4.2？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: git  又不管存储和网络还有认证
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 有ftp , sftp, webdav, samba, 啥都可以啊
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 可惜的是限制在了openshift平台上。。
<cherrot> jim_han, 恩
<jim_han> 哦哦
<jim_han> 一直用默认设置 没注意
<cherrot> jim_han, 找到了 :) 原来更新后更改了配置
<lainme> cherrot: 你要做什么。一般都本地用git，然后push到openshift上吧
<jim_han> ^ ^
<cherrot> lainme, 给一个不太会git的人弄一个wordpress, wordpress自然会远程下很多东西在线上服务器  主题 插件什么的
<lainme> cherrot: 那不需要git啊。wordpress装好不是能在后台安装么
<Freebuilder> 妈的，新的 VBox 老蓝屏
<cherrot> lainme,  可这意味着那些文件没有受 git 管理，也没办法pull回本地了啊
<jim_han> 睡觉了 各位晚安
<skraito> hi
<kk> skraito, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<skraito> i am tard again fuck me my blood preasure keep on up
<skraito> how about that google and bing
<skraito> we just want firewall
<skraito> and netpol
<skraito> can you guys merge it
<skraito> instead of fighting
<skraito> just redirect to google
<skraito> google always win with search engine
<skraito> after that just buy their share
<skraito> is july here is 1 oclock there
<skraito> she said good night just now
<skraito> we need cisco too
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, lainme 看来目前最好的办法就是把经常变动的目录软链接到git外面，需要同步内容的时候用scp或sftp了 :)
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我不觉得直接在生产系统放git local repo是好事
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @skraito why speak English?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我觉得完全应该脱离
<skraito> the rest is for you guys we need all push that project soon
<MeaCulpa> git再好，也没必要堆shit去生产系统
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 嘛叫生产系统？
<skraito> just talk about it
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 就是你的vps...
<skraito> i think the infrastructure later
<hottea> hi, 怎么我打繁体字出来是简体字？
<skraito> ask china how they manage it
<skraito> see ya
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 你本地git，然后scp到服务器不好么？
<lainme> cherrot: 是的。数据和插件这些目录都放到app-root/data里去，可以写在.openshift/action_hooks/deploy里。我用dokuwiki也是这么做的
<cherrot> lainme, 恩 多谢指点 :)
<cherrot> lainme, 你搬openshift了？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 这样的自动化有必要么...
 * MeaCulpa 宁可自己弄好rsync上去
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这里我看不懂了。匿了。。
<lainme> cherrot: 没有。只是做了个镜像
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 哦   不过openshift提供好了git环境，而且还算安全  :)  自己的VPS的话这倒是个不错的建议
 * MeaCulpa git 党徒和emacs党徒一个德行 :)
<MeaCulpa> 一点也不KISS
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 这样通过git更新的时候就不会覆盖后来添加的文件和数据
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, lainme 多谢指点～ 晚安～
<MeaCulpa> lainme: git改时间戳的，dokuwiki不合适
 * pityonline 做个最简单的表太难了，用在线的 Google Docs 做出来后越看越不像人做的，Mac OS 里的 Number 更不像样子
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 也许你的blog-tng无所谓，有meta-data, 我还是必须保留原始的时间戳
<lainme> MeaCulpa: data目录并不由git管理，只是dokuwiki源码
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 所以我必须rsync
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 你和我正好相反
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我的博文都是本地写好，bzr纳管，rsync上去
<skraito> ban al
<skraito> ban all
<skraito> i want to say something
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 都扔出去了到app-root/data
<skraito> classify
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我的dokuwiki templet百年不变，也没怎么折腾...所以无所谓 :)
<skraito> there
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 半夜抓老美？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 恩，必须抓
<skraito> that save our bud
<skraito> just do it
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 老美很不自觉，md, ST抓了没用，最好电话
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 电话我又没卡，只能用meeting抓
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 先抓后被反抓。。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: skype.
<ugoub> 前几天装12.04 64位，弄了几天没出中文，language-pack-zh的都装了……今日发现没有laguage support.最后还是通过gnome-language-selector才搞定……仍旧不知命令行上怎么解决。
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 不是。openshift的话，如果用git，每次push必然会覆盖的，所有才要移动。比如doku发了新版本，拿git更新的情况
<MeaCulpa> lainme: ... 过度包装
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: skype有杂音，用了大家都断断续续
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: skype我上次用，老美说，你们那边是不是飓风哪，我听起来像Optimus Prime...
<MeaCulpa> 结果草草散会
<ugoub> 我在终端下zhcon后，一直是刷屏的出消息：Fail to kill什么地，怎么结束？
<MeaCulpa> 再也不敢用了
<fhmdgxs> 、quit
<ugoub> 哦明白了exit...
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 搞个好点个耳麦啊
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: BOSS
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 不是耳麦的关系吧，貌似影响到了所有与会者的效果，具体不知道
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 耳麦有关系。我们一直用的
<MeaCulpa> o...
<MeaCulpa> 我裸上，没耳麦，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 耳麦家里有，但是电脑上只有耳机插孔啊
<MeaCulpa> 木有地方差麦克风~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你要用手机上的那种耳机，耳麦插头一体的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 用iphone的耳机
<WhiTeMoOn> 效果不错的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 一般我都用家里电脑skype
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 公司的T4x0 声卡都一塌糊涂
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 报修此起彼伏
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，两台电脑太折腾，我也不想装vpn
<MeaCulpa> 唉，还是买个好点的电话
<MeaCulpa> 不过我们基本不用在家开会
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 想败一个BOSE QC15
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 号称坐飞机带了就静音了。
<MeaCulpa> 主动降噪是不是欺骗耳朵的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 号称根据外部噪声给反向音频，耳朵就清静了。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 不聊了，睡觉，88哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有谁明天不上班
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 或者不上课的/
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 直接用手机……
<pityonline> mac os 在终端里设置了 locale，重启后又被打回原型了
<_google_360_baid> 呵呵 我会用xchat了 先灌个水
<_google_360_baid> 大家好啊 有没有人用wine 搞过迅雷5的
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 有意义么，自从有了离线下载。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没搞过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我对迅雷没多少好感
<_google_360_baid> 怎么 我安装了深度软件中心里面的迅雷5  点击没反映啊
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 问深度
<_google_360_baid> ～～～～～
<_google_360_baid> 我用的是ubuntu啊
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 。。。。。
<_google_360_baid> 有些电影要用迅雷才给下
<_google_360_baid> 大家都懂得
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 买个迅雷会员用离线下载
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 或者用旋风离线
<_google_360_baid> ？ 我是ubuntu的系统啊  就算离线了 不也还要下载工具下吗 速度太慢了 用迅雷快啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 没人用mldonkey？
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 用了离线下载速度还慢，我只能说。。。。你自己的网速太差
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 用迅雷又不能提升你宽带，没有迅雷就速度慢这是什么理论。。。
<_google_360_baid> 迅雷资源多啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] ;)
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 。。。。。。那你装windows吧，我不想吐槽了
<_google_360_baid> 。。。。 我就是不想装window
<_google_360_baid> 才装的ubuntu啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问，两位都隐身的吗？
<_google_360_baid> 隐身 我第一次用xchat
<_google_360_baid> ？
<maplebeats> @Cifre Lee 你用的是xmpp，我们是irc。。。。
<_google_360_baid> 不晓得啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我用的是 gmail 的网页聊天。。
<_google_360_baid> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我对irc不太熟悉呵呵
<maplebeats> @Cifer Lee 我知道，那就是xmpp。。。你现在能和我们聊天只是一个桥接的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 可否请教下，    我收到你发的消息是这样的
<_google_360_baid> 洗洗睡了 实在不行明天看教程自己搞
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] Ubuntu:  [ircbot] [maplebeats] @Cifer Lee 我知道，那就是xmpp。。。你现在能和我们聊天只是一个桥接的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] Ubuntu是不是这个群的名字？
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 搞那玩意没前途，我先提示一下
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 然后  ircbot 是irc机器人？      maplebeats 是你的昵称？
<maplebeats> @Cifer Lee 只是一个桥接，桥接，桥接
<_google_360_baid> 有前途的 不然深度软件中心把这个放上去干嘛
<_google_360_baid> 呵呵 有需求才放上去的 就像qq2012一样
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 深度是SB，行了吧。。。
<_google_360_baid> 。。。。。 深度能这么尝试 我觉得很好啊 虽然现在系统稳定性不咋地
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 有官方的ubuntu，为什么要用深度的？
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 新手就容易找这些软件。。。你得习惯不用这些软件。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 对啊， 用mldonkey吧
 * maplebeats windows那套思路在linux下是走不通的
<_google_360_baid> 呵呵  ubuntu 用泥了
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 目测在这里用ubuntu的也不多。。。
<_google_360_baid> 这跟window 和linux车不上边
<maplebeats> _google_360_baid: 我只能说你还是新手
<_google_360_baid> 呵呵 一般吧 至少也是个嵌入式软件工程师  我只是觉得 能不折腾的东西少折腾好啊 不要以为用红帽 用centos 才是linux
<maplebeats> 鬼才用redhat/centos，又不搞服务器
 * maplebeats 会写驱动不知道怎么编进内核的人我见多了。。。
<_google_360_baid> 易用+简洁性 才是我考虑的
<_google_360_baid> 恩 你就在哪里 对跟你有不同意见 意淫他们有多菜 吧 我洗洗睡了
<maplebeats> 。。。
<maplebeats> 唉，算了吧。。。继续看书，我还没工作呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] maplebeats 是学生吗？
<fhmdgxs> _google_360_baid: agreed, 不用配置省心省力的， 我跟风用个chrome, 不配置根本没搜狗浏览器好用
<maplebeats> @Cifer Lee 待业在寝室。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大学毕业了？
<maplebeats> 么有。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大学没毕业？
<maplebeats> 是啊
<maplebeats> @CIfer Lee 找实习当中。。。求推荐。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大几了阿？
<maplebeats> 都找实习了，当然是大四了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 想从事哪方面？
<maplebeats> @Cifer Lee 运维，软件测试，清洁工之类的都行。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 你人在什么地方啊？想在哪个城市工作？
<maplebeats> @CIfer Lee 人在重庆。。。目的地哪都行。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 怎么不打算考研么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大企业里一般的本科生不要啊
<maplebeats> @Cifer Lee 思想政治不过关。。。好吧，其实我是讨厌那几科
 * maplebeats 让我写读一次 高数，政治，完全是要了我的命。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 仅仅是思想政治不过关啊
<maplebeats> @CIfer Lee 人懒了也是个原因。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 其实思想政治没有几个人能过关
 * maplebeats 我讨厌研究生（好像地图炮了）。。。而且我们专业也坑爹。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 最好还是考，不然。。这社会真不是好混的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 你不是计算机专业？
<maplebeats> 不是。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 自学的计算机？
<maplebeats> 也算吧，其实我们专业和计算机还是有那么点关系。。。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 有人吗
<kk> WhiTeMoOn_, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<maplebeats> 有
<fhmdgxs> cifer lee猎头么
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我不是。。。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 试了个android 客户端，太难用了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 怎么个难用法？
<fhmdgxs> 能帮我找工作？
 * maplebeats 最近这么多人失业么。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我不是猎头的。。。我是学生而已
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 以前给海尔做过外包，知道一些小公司，和一些从业者
<maplebeats> 果然只有学生才会半夜还是IRC聊天
<WhiTeMoOn_> 没法看用户列表补全名字
<maplebeats> s/要/在/g
<maplebeats> WhiTeMoOn反正xmpp桥接的也不能补全
<WhiTeMoOn_> 凑合看还行
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] s//g
<fhmdgxs> 群里面就没有什么@功能了吧
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 有啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<Like> gm
<knownbad> Gm.
<fhmdgxs> gm
<dwjie> ....
<fhmdgxs> gm
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F23c93244%2Fl%2F0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A90C250C0A616250A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 旧金山大学官员因中国留学生太多而辞职
<knownbad> USF快倒了，学费贵，教职员工薪水过高。
<knownbad> 也难怪USF乱招生。
<skraito> yes i am here
<skraito> how much we buy that 3d engine
<skraito> test them first
<skraito> is it secure
<skraito> or whats the requirement for it
<skraito> check the license too
<skraito> what license un
<skraito> if it is good we can negotiate more for it we give u more
<skraito> ah that thing is not good
<skraito> sony got it russia
<skraito> sorry we want to hire the whole sony to be UN
<skraito> sony one better
<skraito> u saw that in aussie right
<skraito> that 3d that they show it to us
<skraito> but thx for allods is so good
<skraito> you guys done a great job for your fame
<skraito> just show us more company
<skraito> even obama want to buy some russia share he said it
<skraito> right obama
<skraito> wupsssssss
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<skraito> not my problem that fucking what what and that tatata is not my problem
<skraito> i got my mom to take care off see ya
<skraito> thx for coming guys no offend
<kk>  06:01
<jianghu> 各位老大早安
<jianghu> 好困啊
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<WhiTeMoOn_> AiCiA
<WhiTeMoOn_> 气象台26日7时：多云，东部地区阴有短时阵雨，明多云到阴。偏东风明转东北风，风力都是3-4级。今最高27度，明最低21度。
<tigger__1> clear
<microcai> 早上7点起床，晚上10点睡觉
<microcai> wow
<microcai> 生物钟好咯〰
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-26
<archl> microcai: 睡猫猫
<archl> microcai: 哦。看成晚上7点睡，早上10点起了。
<binker> 箩姐
<binker> 早
<binker> 睡觉去了
<archl> binker: 。
<binker> 天亮了
<binker> 要睡觉了
<binker> 哈
<binker> 昨晚通宵阿
<archl> 。
<archl> 通宵。除了玩，一般就是强制的不要另外的时间了。
<binker> 熬夜伤不起
<archl> binker: 玩什么了
<binker> 上班阿
<binker> 啥都没玩
<binker> 赶货
<archl> binker: 。
<archl> binker: 可怜
<archl> 五仁月饼都卖断货了。。。
<binker> 吃了
<binker> 我吃了两个五仁月饼
<binker> 还有一个水果月饼
<binker> 凤梨味的
<binker> 好吃
<binker> 梧州桂香苑的月饼
<archl> 那个。。。我不是说密封包装袋的那种，说的是直接从生产厂拿。
<leiniao> 第一次使用雷鸟登录IRC
<leiniao> 感觉还不错
<leiniao> 但是为什么不能用ssl连接呢?
<leiniao> 要是勾选了SSL就无法连接到服务器上面
<leiniao> archl: 在干嘛呢？
<archl> leiniao: 。。看书
<leiniao> 哦
<microcai> leiniao: 　ssl 换端口
<microcai> leiniao: ssl　的端口是 7779
<leiniao> 换什么端口呢
<leiniao> 哦
<leiniao> 谢谢啦
<leiniao> 怪不得
<microcai> leiniao:  ==
<microcai> leiniao: 不是　7779 ..
<leiniao> 我老是连接不上
<leiniao> 那是多少啊？？
<microcai> leiniao:   忘记啥端口了，好像是非ssl端口号　+1　
<leiniao> 哦
<leiniao> 6668？？
<leiniao> IRC ssl端口是6697
<leiniao> 哈
<leiniao> 刚才放狗搜了一下
<leiniao> 小菜
<microcai> leiniao:  good
<microcai> 晕，居然有腾讯娘的萝莉状态的图片
<leiniao1> 我怎么掉线了啊
<leiniao1> 晕倒
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 端口号是ircd定的，和协议无关
<leiniao1> 哦
<leiniao1> 我怎么老自动掉线啊
<leiniao1> 怎么不能一直保持在线呢
<MeaCulpa> freenode的ssl 是7000
<leiniao1> 哦
<leiniao1> 好像用6697也可以用哦
<stardiviner> 请问ruby能不能多重继承啊?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 作为一个纯OOP 语言，应该可以吧
<leiniao1> stardiviner
<leiniao1> 你去用就知道了
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我不知道这个是什么意思, Ruby, like Smalltalk, only supports single inheritance, but it does have a very powerful mixin concept: a class definition may include a module, which inserts that module's methods, constants, etc. into the class.  这里single inheritance是不能多重继承的意思么?
<stardiviner> leiniao1: 倒是在学, 正在看FAQ
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 对
<stardiviner> 谢了
<leiniao1> 睡觉去了
<leiniao1> 回来再聊哈
<raylei> ?
 * microcai http://img.moegirl.org/b/b9/54676c1651409d4b4b90a7ce.jpg.png 
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，
<NoIE> 不是什么大问题。
<microcai> 在部分西方国家，例如美国，即便已经明确知晓对方年满十八周岁，食用外观像萝莉的生物还是有可能被抓进监狱并起诉。
<NoIE> 在 emacs下，按下M+%，然后输入要查找替换的内容。
<NoIE> 之后再打开一个文件，进行同样的查找替换，请问，是否可以省略查找替换内容的输入？
<NoIE> microcai: 听说有些国家，食用二次元萝莉也会被抓。
<microcai> NoIE: 　那萝莉控怎么办啊？
<raylei> 二次元萝莉?
<NoIE> 潜伏，潜伏下去。
<microcai> raylei: 动画片里的
<raylei> microcai: 相信不能。。。
<microcai> raylei: 动画片只有2D嘛，而次元是也
<microcai> raylei: s/而/二/g
<stardiviner> microcai: 算上时间的维度
<microcai> stardiviner: 不算时间的吧
<microcai> stardiviner: 时间不能算维度
<stardiviner> 有谁用Vimperator的么? 怎么取消 <C-n> 的功能绑定? Firefox 默认 C-n是打开一个新的窗口, 我想取消掉, 在vimperator了要怎么做? unmap ?
<stardiviner> microcai: 那时间是什么?
<microcai> stardiviner: 我要回答出来我也去剑桥大学当教授了
<stardiviner> microcai: 也对,
<stardiviner> microcai: 我觉得时间应该算是一个维度吧, 我不知道从哪里看来的, 果壳中的宇宙?
<microcai> stardiviner: 维度是可以到达的，时间是不可以到达的
<fhmdgxs> stardiviner: 算吧， 不同时间点的世界形态不一样
<stardiviner> microcai: 我想距离也是不可到达的, 目前为止, 宇宙的边际还无法测量到
<microcai> stardiviner:  raylei: 　http://wiki.moegirl.org/%E4%BA%8C%E6%AC%A1%E5%85%83　二次元的介绍
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 二次元 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<NoIE> 你们太较真了。二次元萝莉就是二次元萝莉，上帝粒子也不是上帝他老人家发现的呀。
<stardiviner> NoIE: 发现是本来存在, 不是发明, 所以, 如果上帝创造了世界, 那么必定是上帝发明的上帝粒子
<NoIE> 我输了。
<stardiviner> 不较真了, 二次元扯上科学的东西就变味了啊
<microcai> 据说是因为百度贴吧没有十二生肖的鸡的贴吧，所以有了成句“百度没有鸡吧”，因而多设定为女性，并有度受之称。
<NoIE> 百科里是这么说的
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • TEXmacs这个怎么没见有人用啊，这东西多好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388021 有人推荐，我就试了一下，真不错比我的Lyx好多了，他既不是TEX包装，也不是Emacs的变体，但是却又两者的特点， 所见即所得，而且比Word漂亮，因为他是用的TEX字体 还可以用Scheme进行扩展  …
<stardiviner> 这么强, 估计是百度的人工审查员觉得百度很烂,很贱, 所以保留了吧
<microcai> 曾有“告诉google那个混蛋……老子很喜欢他啊”在搜索建议栏出现
<microcai> 度娘的私人收藏有很多工口图片，当你想用图片搜索去找自己想要的图片时，常会找到与所需图片毫不相关的工口图。而且可以搜到某些工口网站，死宅的必备良器
<microcai> 工口！
<stardiviner> 卡密沙玛
<stardiviner> Amen
<stardiviner> 哈利路亚
<stardiviner> God
<stardiviner> 为啥我在vimperator里 imap <C-j> <Down> 无效?
<microcai> stardiviner:  .. ...
<stardiviner> 用inoremap 也无效,
<stardiviner> 难道vimperator里不是<Down> ?
<microcai> http://wiki.moegirl.org/%E7%BB%B4%E5%9F%BA%E5%A8%98
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 维基娘 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<microcai> kawayi
<stardiviner> 卡哇伊 乃葵花宝典也
<wxg4net> 问下 /dev/input/event0 这里面的事件 是那层发来的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 用Remastersys打包的ubuntu 12.10 alpha系统安装后无法上外网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388023 我把配置好的ubuntu 12.10alpha 用remastersys打包了,今天重装系统,发现能连上局域网但是无法上外网. ping 网址 提示,unknown host.网关能ping通. 设置静态ip也不管用. 求教解决办法 统 …
<hellokevin> 伙计们。知道怎么装QQ么。。
<wxg4net> hellokevin wine-qq wine-tm pidgin-lwqq pidgin-libqq
<wxg4net> pywebqq, webqq
<archl> hellokevin: 不转
<wxg4net> 所有的qq 都在这里了
 * imadper 虚拟机+win7+qq
 * imadper 再买一台电脑, 装win7用qq
<hellokevin> 我说linux版QQ。。
 * imadper 抢占别人的电脑, 用它的qq
<hellokevin> 我装的双系统。。
<imadper> hellokevin: 错了, 你刚才没说
<imadper> hamo_Em: 早, by
<hellokevin> 早
<hamo_Em> imadper: 早
<roylez_> hamo_Em: 昨天我看了个关于postgres的东西，post牛死了
<hamo_Em> roylez_: 同意...
<hamo_Em> roylez_: 不能同意更多
<roylez_> hamo_Em: 你丫都没看过
<imadper> roylez_: 不能同意你更多
<roylez_> hamo_Em: https://speakerdeck.com/u/craigkerstiens/p/postgres-demystified
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Postgres Demystified // Speaker Deck
<hellokevin> 。。。
<imadper> hamo_Em: 有啥好的bt软件没?
<imadper> hamo_Em: 我的deluge被我搞坏了
<imadper> hamo_lap: 你搞毛...
<hamo_lap> imadper: 掉了
<imadper> hamo_lap: 有啥好的bt软件推荐没?
<imadper> hamo_lap: 我的deluge被我搞坏了
<imadper> hamo_lap: 话说, 贵公司的网络真渣...
<hamo_lap> imadper: 这种工具找主席要去
<hamo_lap> imadper: 变态工具？
<imadper> hamo_lap: ................................................................................................................................................................................
<imadper> hamo_lap: 你的尸体....
<hamo_lap> imadper: 比他鹅的强多了
<imadper> hamo_lap: 没理解...
<hellokevin> 。。。
<hamo_lap> imadper: 企鹅嘛
<imadper> hamo_lap: 互联网公司, 总是掉线, 这个不能接受呀!
<archl> hamo_lap:  尸体？
<archl> imadper: 用 transmission就好了
<imadper> archl: 哦, 对, 还有着东西...
<hamo_lap> test
<kk> hamo_lap, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<hellokevin> 貌似腾讯没有linux版本的QQ了。。
<archl> hellokevin:  不要相信中国的软件商人。
<archl> hellokevin: 中国的软件都不能用。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 求助！桌面标题栏的主题没了，黄黄的。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388024 升级到12.10 原来想改标题栏透明的，就按照论坛上给出的方法， dconf-editor，找org.compiz.gwd 然后改metacity-theme-active-opacity(当前窗口) 和 metacity-theme-inactive-opacity（非当前窗口） 改前者可以 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: KFC?
<Router2> imadper rtorrent
<genio1> Hi~
<kk> genio1, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<genio1> sorry,cant type chinese on weechat by fcixt
<microcai> not by
<microcai> genio1:   not by
<genio1> do someon use JoliOS?
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<genio1> Hi,jizhang
<jlzhang> 能问个git的问题么？
<jlzhang> 我在尝试用git维护一个网站的代码。
<jlzhang> 网站使用一个开源的PHP程序叫drupal
<jlzhang> 在git中如何维护这样的例子呢？
<jlzhang> 一方面drupal官方提供后期的程序升级
<jlzhang> 一方面自己会对当前版本做一些发开。
<jlzhang> 如何保障两方面的代码和平共处？
<georgetso> 请教 nginx 问题，我需要匹配多个地址，这些地址的共同特点是 mydomain.com/reset-en mydomain.com/reset-de mydomain.com/reset-zh 请问我该如何写匹配规则？
<georgetso> "^~ /reset-", "~* ^reset-(.*)$" 这两个规则我试过了，没管用
<MeaCulpa> print 'mydomain.com/reset-en\nmydomain.com/reset-de\nmydomain.com/reset-zh' | egrep '/reset-.*$'
<MeaCulpa> 没问题阿
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，
<NoIE> 不是什么大问题。
<NoIE> 在 emacs下，按下M+%，然后输入要查找替换的内容。
<NoIE> 之后再打开一个文件，进行同样的查找替换，请问，是否可以省略查找替换内容的输入？
<georgetso> @MeaCulpa 抱歉，没明白您的意思
<georgetso> @MeaCulpa 是C语句？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本降温，推荐jupiter http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388030 自从笔记本安装ubuntu后发热一直很厉害。安装了sensors之后就很直观了，可以随时看到cpu温度和风扇转速。 经过多处学习和别人推荐，发现jupiter降温非常好。jupiter本身是用来延长笔记本电池使用时间的 …
<MeaCulpa> georgetso: 不是，我只是说正则没错，nginx浑然不知
<georgetso> @MeaCulpa 那您说的语句，应该如何使用？
<stardiviner> 有谁会ruby的? 问一个问题: 关于module method 被覆盖的. 这里是代码例子 https://gist.github.com/3785785
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: ruby module and mixin -- (multiple inheritance) -> same method name override — Gist
<lainme> jlzhang: branch
<tryit> 这里有gtk大神吗
<stardiviner> tryit: use Qt ??!!
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: Qt+1
<tryit> stardiviner, ...
<stardiviner> tryit: never mind, choose what you like
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> 累得死安德站套們
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不在公司...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛，老美也有猛男
<MeaCulpa> 一家伙把我VIOS用的盘给铲了，SEA的网卡给拿了...4条人命...
<MeaCulpa> 今天又可以歇息了...
<WhiTeMoOn> haha
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 面板打不开，上铁锤。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 擦，也又比我都胆大的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 我们一个印第安哥们干的.
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 完全看不懂啊。
<archl> 这是说什么。
<jlzhang> lainme: 在吗？
<archl> jlzhang:  是昨天的 lei ？
<gebjgd> archl: 你最近干嘛呢
<archl> gebjgd: 在家憋着。
<archl> gebjgd: 告诉我该干嘛。
<gebjgd> archl: 不去看铺子了？
<archl> gebjgd: 不看了。
<gebjgd> archl: 你有丰富的经验
<jlzhang> archl: 不是
<gebjgd> archl: 你家在哪儿？
<archl> gebjgd: 没，我想要知道如何学 php
<archl> gebjgd: 学了半天感觉不对路
<archl> gebjgd: 潍坊。
<ofan> gebjgd: 還沒睡
<gebjgd> archl: 你想吃IT这碗饭？
<archl> gebjgd: 不
<archl> gebjgd: 利用
<gebjgd> ofan: 是快起床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 好不好
<gebjgd> archl: 那还好。
<archl> gebjgd ofan 你们俩超合得来吧。
<ofan> 感冒了，不爽
<ofan> android上的計算器都太搓了
<archl> ofan 告诉我什么是感冒。
<archl> ofan: 发明一个好的
 * pityonline fcitx 有 mac 版了吗？
<gebjgd> pityonline: Mac好用么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你身体太弱了
<archl> ofan: 用 html5版本的啊 http://webinfocentral.com/math/zeno.htm
<kk> archl,啥网址y SCIENTIFIC CALCULATOR | ZENO-5000
<gebjgd> ofan: 知道什么是智齿了么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我已經3年沒感冒過了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道
<archl> ofan: 我也忘了什么是感冒了
<piggybox> pityonline: 没有
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没有 linux 好用
<gebjgd> ofan: 假嗯嗯 直接发烧了 确实没感冒过
<pityonline> piggybox: 呃，没好用的输入法
<piggybox> pityonline: 有啊，fit
<archl> ofan:  p姐告诉我是人长出其他牙齿之后 过20年内冒出来的最後面的牙齿
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒生過病
<gebjgd> pityonline: 当初就让你别买 不听啊
<ofan> piggybox: rime
<pityonline> piggybox: 太老，装上启用不了
<ofan> pityonline: rime
<archl> gebjgd: 虽然不够好用，但是能用的时间够长
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我很喜欢
<piggybox> ofan:  rime也不错，就是配置麻烦点
<archl> gebjgd: 好看
<ofan> 不麻煩
<ofan> 也不需要配置
<pityonline> ofan: rime 下载后全是拼音啊，配置个五笔麻烦死了
<pityonline> archl: 智齿
<ofan> pityonline: 我們都用拼音
<piggybox> pityonline: 不会吧，我现在在ML下用得很好
<gebjgd> pityonline: 可怜的娃
<archl> archl: 你告诉我的啊
<pityonline> ofan: 我不会拼音
<ofan> 五筆的自己解決
<archl> pityonline: 用 fitx ？
<piggybox> ofan: 我得配置一下模糊音
<ofan> ti-86 貌似這計算器很牛逼
<pityonline> piggybox: 我在官网下载的啊，安装完了在选择输入法那里根本找不到啊
<archl> pityonline:  哦 fit
<pityonline> archl: fcitx
<ofan> pityonline: 上過學的都會
<pityonline> archl: 乱了
<archl> pityonline: 换个吗。
<pityonline> ofan: 会是会，半天打俩字儿
<gebjgd> ofan: pityonline piggybox 很难理解用macderen的心理
<piggybox> pityonline: http://funinput.com/mac ？奇怪
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y 最FIT你的Mac输入法 - FIT输入法
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不懂
<ofan> gebjgd: 用用就知道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 嗯 不懂
<piggybox> gebjgd:  macderen?
<pityonline> archl: QQ 五笔有个 bug，就是在 dashboard 界面会返回桌面
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是用过感觉不爽
<gebjgd> Mac 的人
<ofan> 用的少了
<archl> pityonline: 真不知道qq的输入法。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: MAC 的人
<pityonline> piggybox: 嗯，我先装了 WBIM，后装了 FIT，俩都在选择输入源中找不到，无奈装了 QQ 五笔
 * archl 更记不住 dashboard
<ofan> 不過我現在平板，手機都喜歡用android
<ofan> 不喜歡ipad
<pityonline> archl: 有很多人提过的
<archl> android 到了4才算可以用。。。
<ofan> 4.1
<archl> 页面设计太差劲了
<piggybox> pityonline: 好像sougou也有个mac版输入法，没用过
<gebjgd> archl: 扯淡 我现在就在手机上
<archl> 好吧，我用到的时候就是4.1了，不知道4是啥样。
<ofan> sougou是拼音
<archl> gebjgd: 和我的手机比就是差
<pityonline> piggybox: 哦，ofan 说没五笔
<gebjgd> archl: 相当好用 还2.3.3呢
<gebjgd> archl: 怎么差了？
<archl> gebjgd: 我用了iphone4s和galaxy
<pityonline> QQ 五笔 for Mac 都不支持词频
<archl> gebjgd: 麻烦
<gebjgd> archl: Iphone是垃圾
<gebjgd> archl: Galaxy没键盘
<piggybox> gebjgd: 坦白说，你用过iphone没有？
<archl> gebjgd: 界面上一堆无用的东西，但是ios确实比android简单点，1两点
<gebjgd> piggybox: 用过
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<pityonline> ofan: 你用的 rime 吗？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 就是对它不感兴趣
<gebjgd> piggybox: 爱不起来
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那就是垃圾？
<gebjgd> piggybox: mac os也用过 不爱那个设计
<ofan> pityonline: 用
<ofan> linux上也用ibus+rime
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没键盘的手机都是垃圾
<archl> gebjgd: android和iphone都无聊的用多点键盘，那种用指尖都无法输入的破屏幕。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你真out
<gebjgd> ofan: 你真in
<ofan> 黑莓都要拋棄鍵盤了
<pityonline> ofan: 怎么设置的五笔？
<ofan> pityonline: 不用五筆，沒弄過
<archl> ofan: 用手指肚操控键盘，真傻。iphone用户都傻
<pityonline> ofan: ....
<gebjgd> archl: +1
<ofan> http://fms.komkon.org/ATI85/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y AlmostTI: Portable Emulator of TI Graphing Calculators
<gebjgd> archl: 完全无法理解IPhone用户的心理
<archl> gebjgd: 道听途说，很美的。
<pityonline> ofan: 搞明白了
<gebjgd> archl: 用过 什么随便一个人就是买的IPHONE
<archl> ofan: 。。。那个。。。我手机上装的么
<pityonline> ofan: 原来要下载那个 default.custom.yaml 然后把里面其它的输入法删除，保留五笔输入法，然后更新一下 rime，它好像会自动生成五笔输入法的词库文件
<archl> pityonline: os x有自带 irc 客户端吗？
<piggybox> archl: 没有自带的
<pityonline> archl: 没有吧，好像原来有 iChat 可以聊 irc，后来 iChat 好像整合进 iMessage 里了，结果把 irc 功能给去掉了，我猜的
<archl> 哦。
<pityonline> archl: 在 tenzu 教授的指引下，我安装了 irssi
<MeaCulpa> archl: Colloguy挺好
<archl> ...
 * pityonline 拜谢 tenzu
<archl> 我都没用过哦
 * archl 还是找 chatzilla装上吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 在 OS X?
<piggybox> archl: apple store里有个Limechat，非常不错，轻便
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没啊。我只是好奇，是不是os x和linux平时默认工具一样的
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 我以前用那个，和Limechat相比还是太占内存了
<ofan> 出了一身汗
<pityonline> archl: 习惯 irssi 了
<ofan> Terminal,zsh,tmux,weechat
<ofan> 標準配置
<ofan> zsh自動啓動tmux
 * archl 不知道。
<ofan> pityonline: 先裝macports
<piggybox> ofan: 你还命令行的够彻底
<ofan> mac下cli好用
<ofan> 睡觉
 * hamo_slient 尼玛google坑爹的中文验证码！
<Maemoo> 有人看过离散数学及其应用第六的没有?
<archl> hamo_slient:  你怎么了
<kingbo> kvm能不能自动挂载某个USB
<hamo_slient> archl: 用webchat进irc...出来中文验证码...我作为一个中国人，居然输不对
<archl> hamo_slient: google读不懂中文了啊
<wzssyqa> kingbo: pci passthrough?
<hamo_slient> archl: 不知道...反正数不对
<kingbo> wzssyqa: 有没有样例？
<wzssyqa> kingbo: 搜索下呗
<ofan> Maemoo: 有
<archl> hamo_slient:  别担心。有可能祖国欺骗了你
<MeaCulpa> archl: .
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃枣是会遭罪的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: OSX下面zsh好用么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好用
<pityonline> ofan: 我装的是 homebrew
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那倒是端的不错。OSX的terminal呢，xterm color支持不
<ofan> mac的cli环境跟linux没什么区别
<Maemoo> ofan: 有没有做过算法那一章的服从算法啊,习题里面的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 支持
<pityonline> ofan: 但 bsd 和 ubuntu 是有区别的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不错不错
<pityonline> ofan: 比如那个 ls 就很别扭
<ofan> pityonline: 都支持posix
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可以随便fork不，OSX默认啥shell，csh?
<ofan> bsd没有gnu的东西
<pityonline> ofan: 当然，用法上不大习惯
<MeaCulpa> ofan: rsync 可以用不？
<ofan> 那是因为你习惯用gnu的东西了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没问题
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 默认也是 bash
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gnu没啥独创的东西吧，gnu初衷不就是要在其他OS模仿unix么
<pityonline> ofan: 就是习惯 gnu 的东西了
<ofan> 除了kernel space的移植不了，其他都能
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 没啥大家伙是gnu的吧，除了kernel
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还能跑xserver
<ofan> xterm
<MeaCulpa> kernel 也不算吧
<lainme> jlzhang: 现在在了
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 这个我不太清楚
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦，OSX自己的不是XServer?
<ofan> gtk，qt，kde程序==
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 不是X server
<MeaCulpa> o...
<ofan> Maemoo: 网上有习题答案
 * MeaCulpa Windows也能跑Xorg, 没啥
<ofan> windows 差太多了
<pityonline> ofan: 我觉得 rime 在不同平台上叫三个名字有点儿蛋疼
<Maemoo> ofan: 答案我有,不过没太读懂那个题
<ofan> 啥题
<pityonline> ofan: wiki 里就得写四个名字
<Maemoo> 第六版第三章第一节58题
<ofan> 太累了明天再说
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> 马上shyixhaol
<Maemoo> ofan: 第六版第三章第一节58题
<ofan> 马上睡着了
<archl> ofan: 你通宵惯例了
<ofan> 不通宵
<ofan> 看看片撸撸休
<Relaed> 自民党 安倍氏を新総裁に選出 http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20120926/t10015297351000.html
<kk> Relaed,啥网址y 自民党 安倍氏を新総裁に選出　NHKニュース
<Relaed> 我勒个去，又是安培
<ofan> 2安培
 * archl 已经吃了1.5kg食物了，晚上只能吃4kg了。
<ofan> 5伏特
<palomino|working> .... , archl
<pityonline> archl: 拜膜
<ofan> archl: 拉10斤
<MeaCulpa> archl: 拜
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwanese_Mandarin
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Taiwanese Mandarin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<archl> ofan: 不会啦，最多5～6斤
<hamo_slient> archl: 拜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我运动后3天了，大腿还是疼啊。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好奇怪的。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不奇怪，继续
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我有时候疼1礼拜呢
<MeaCulpa> 长久不运动都这样
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我只是早上打了2小时羽毛球，下午踢了2小时足球而已。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就变这样了。太失败。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) pityonline
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> pityonline: 误伤友军
<palomino|working> ........
<hamo_slient> roylez_: 居然打P姐...
<archl> 好吧。。。我不是很久没运动
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 饿死了
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 玩了一上午的 paladog
<roylez_> hamo_slient: 上班去
<pityonline> roylez_: ....
 * hamo_slient momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo_slient 
<archl> pityonline: 有主席的照片吗
<archl> palomino|working: 有主席的照片吗
<pityonline> archl: no
<archl> hamo_slient: 有主席的照片吗
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有主席的照片吗
<archl> pityonline: 哦。我想要
<palomino|working> 无
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席，罗姐要你
<palomino|working> 纳尔多?
<archl> pityonline: 。。。
<archl> pityonline: 主席一脚就把我踢飞了
<pityonline> archl: twitter 上的头像可能是真相
<archl> pityonline: 太不清楚了
 * hamo_slient_ 拜主席！
<pityonline> archl: 你还想要高清无码大图啊
<archl> pityonline: 不用很高清，和蛋蛋那样的就行了。
<archl> pityonline: 能认出来就好
<pityonline> archl: 那只能求主席恩赐了
<archl> pityonline: 主席不给
<MeaCulpa> archl: google
<archl> MeaCulpa: 找到 他老旧的wordpress
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那么有特色的nick, google image 直接搞定
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，排蛋白质呢
<palomino|working> ......
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看到了 huntxu的。。。搜 roylez
<pityonline> archl: 要用跪求才行啊
<archl> pityonline: 那就是一句话啊。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 嚓，google image居然有一張合照...
<huntxu> archl: ^
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你和谁的？
<hamo_slient_> huntxu: 求地址...
<pityonline> archl: haha
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ex，太口怕了...
<hamo_slient_> huntxu: 求地址！
<hamo_slient_> huntxu: 是ex还是ex的ex？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，大家都一样，能搜到所有ex
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: google picasa和G+很邪恶
<huntxu> hamo_slient_: 別人手機偷拍的，很模糊而且不是正面，估計只有我自己能看出來
<hamo_slient_> huntxu: 我来帮你确认一下吧...
<huntxu> hamo_slient_: 把我id放到google image自己搜 lol
<hamo_slient_> huntxu: 为啥搜你看到主席。了？
<huntxu> hamo_slient_: 他拉轟木辦法
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<archl> huntxu: 就是模糊的那个照片。么。。。
<archl> huntxu: 根本不能知道是你
<huntxu> archl: 可是我自己能看出來
<huntxu> archl: 不過原因是ex的形狀比較好認
 * MeaCulpa 今天看到两个项目里提到:" <<<***!!! GNU make IS NOT GOOD !!!***>>>"
<huntxu> 多了個O
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :)
<nyfair> this is totally showing fuckin off
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你又在中文频道里面打鸟语
<nyfair> gebjgd: 发错地方了
<knownbad> What is bird language?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还不睡觉？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都11点了
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: In some country, males compete with each other by mouth, in some other country however, they use cock. The former is using verbal laguage and the latter, bird language
<gebjgd> ofan: 新买了个128g的ssd
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 高论
<MeaCulpa> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569686
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y USSD code to factory data reset a Galaxy S3 can be trigged from a HTML page | Hacker News
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛... Android还能用么...
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，我现在国产华为
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: android好用的很啊
 * gebjgd 感叹 单反就是清楚啊
<palomino|working> 单反穷三代
<palomino|working> 这个是三星的问题，别的android没事 , MeaCulpa
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 至于么 又不是莱卡 又不是full format
<palomino|working> 只是友善地提醒一下
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你买了几个镜头？
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 已经买完了在感叹而已
<palomino|working> ...
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没买镜头呢 没啥用 就用18-55拍呢
<gebjgd> piggybox: 反正是老婆照像
<gebjgd> piggybox: 她想要了 自然会管我要钱的
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: roylez 你们咋都这样
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我负责掏腰包而已
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了吧
<archl> 刚才我掉了啊
 * archl 飞扑roylez
 * palomino|working 不畏强权
 * palomino|working 踩 roylez 
 * roylez 剁了 palomino|working 的马掌
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 太残暴了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2012/09/25/wtf-hybrid-experiment.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y WTF：国内重口科学家的人猿杂交专利
<archl> 这么多人加入了。
<palomino|working> 昨天看过了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 今天给我复习
<palomino|working> 不如看看那个英国妹子逃婚3次跟伴娘结婚的 , Router2
<palomino|working> 不如看看那个英国妹子逃婚3次跟伴娘结婚的 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 看过了
<palomino|working> 复习一遍
<archl> roylez:  palomino|working。。。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 搞个coolpad，才700多，屏超大。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ...
<archl> roylez: 别人都结婚了。
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 啥牌子的？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • help!!“这台计算机没有安装操作系统”——安装时无法识别分区表，求前辈指明错误和如何修复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388050 本人是完完全全的超级菜鸟。。。。。求修复的操作步骤（输入什么命令之类的）。还有会不会操作损毁数据什么的。。。。 Disk …
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 没全键盘的都是渣...
<coolen> 我的/var/lib/dpkg/status 貌似损坏了，然后我用老的status-old替换，有什么影响吗？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: +1
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: coolpad   酷派 啊。 你听这名字多拉轰
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 厉害 没听说过
<Oooops> coolpad 差点买了它哪个7000的一个机子。。
 * microcai 继炮姐之后，炮哥都出现了，有木有！
<archl> WhiTeMoOn: 你。。。我只听说了酷胖
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 不如买华为的东西 华为现在很有名气
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 围观你纤细的手指
<leiniao1> 应该叫哭怕的
<archl> Oooops: 。
<leiniao1> 对吧
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 你没用过BB看来
<gebjgd> Oooops:  全键盘不需要纤细的手指
<Oooops> 当然。那名字不好听。
<archl> Oooops: 我拿起三星的9100，发现所谓的大屏幕，输入字，还不如3.5寸屏的容易。
<leiniao1> 就是
 * archl 逃跑
<Oooops> 虚拟键盘，还可软件判断啊。物理键盘，按错就按错了。
<leiniao1> 三猩是世界上最大的山寨厂商了
<Oooops> 不纤细，咋办
<WhiTeMoOn> http://www.zhuannet.com/coolpad/4114.html#product_detail_b
<kk> WhiTeMoOn,啥网址y 酷派 7260+_报价_评测_论坛_怎么样_参数
<gebjgd> Oooops: 多撸
<gebjgd> Oooops: 就细了
<leiniao1> 那就粗大一点的啦
<leiniao1> 垃圾coolpad
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 帽帽他们玩得390有31位版本...
<palomino|working> 31位......
<pityonline> Rime 的配置文件太分散了，应该集中到一两个里去
<microcai> pityonline: js js
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这种东西就坑有钱人的
<piggybox> pityonline: 是啊，ofan还说配置很方便。。。
<pityonline> microcai: 其实配置 rime 并不难，就是感觉作者写的有点儿难了
<pityonline> piggybox: 的确不太难，只是有点儿乱
<pityonline> rime 的作者起码应该放个 README 在设置目录里
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那1位是校验位？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不知
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 貌似是为了乡下兼容24bit
<MeaCulpa> s/乡下/向下
<UbuntuTalk> 赵素闻 的昵称已更改为 啊呜虫。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: irc 要是nick 可以中文就好了.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，我模最帅的产品还是system/360, 无数科幻题材里的电脑就那个样子
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 好毛，早年我EQ的时候，一个secondary Tank在主Tank阵亡后仅维持了2.3秒就挂了，全Guild全灭，花了一个月拖尸体
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 原因就是那厮名字里有怪字符，Healer target不到
 * microcai 等十月出星球大战第5季等的好揪心
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 于是， irc 那边只能用英文字母和数字作昵称啊。
<gebjgd> 因为gtalk不支持昵称补全
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: irc也一样，op嫌麻烦就直接ban~
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，cs踢人的时候早就碰到过。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 恩，那厮隐藏的很好，直到那一天升他作第二顺位Tank...
<MeaCulpa> 最重要的职位了，主Tank一挂，工会有多少人可以逃脱就看他能顶多久...
<kevinyings> hahahaha
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 因为贵，所以神秘
<gebjgd> 623
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 银联在线支付平台支持linux，安装插件就可以登录并用于支付，一切正常。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388053 注册后关联银行卡，可以快捷支付，以后linux下估计大部分网上购物就没问题了，银联网上支付平台均可搞定。我的了解还不够深入，谁有兴趣给大家多 …
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 有什么工具可以像输入password那样给你一个提示狂 但是不显示你的输入
<jyfl987_> 或者可以定制替换的符号
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么语言？
<jyfl987_> hell
<jyfl987_> shell
 * hamo_slient 蛋蛋壕居然又翘班...
<lainme> jyfl987_: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/26579-how-hide-user-inputted-text-interactive-unix-shell-script.html
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: Senior Advisor - http://www.unix.com
<jyfl987_> lainme: 好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://blog.csdn.net/liuxincumt/article/details/6202295 这里也有说。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y shell的read方法使用介绍 - LX - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] read -s 来读。
<jyfl987_> lainme: stty只是屏蔽了输出 如果想让他 输入的每个字符都替换成 * 呢?
<lainme> read -s。man里竟然没有
<lainme> jyfl987_: 不知道……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为那个是 shell builtin 的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要在 shell 对应的 man 里看。
<jyfl987_> read那个不错
<lainme> 啊呜虫: thanks
<jyfl987_> 不错 就是read
<jyfl987_> 很好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 刚刚我试过了， csdn 里的那个东西，有些参数在 zsh 里用不了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如 -p 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是 -s 还是可以用的。
<jyfl987_> 额 那zsh就没类似的？
<jyfl987_> 坑跌的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] zsh 可以 read -s 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是 zsh 里的 read 的 -p 选项有别的含义。
<jyfl987_> 有 -t么 我感觉这个也重要
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，你要 echo 提示符了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助啊，安装了ubuntu之后鼠标不能用了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388055 我的鼠标windows下可以用，但在unbuntu下就不动了，百度，Google了好久但还是没有解决，我的鼠标为游戏鼠标（魔蝎金甲虫），求指导啊，谢谢各位！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a1625341 —  …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有 -t 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉 -t 不太好。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为，不管是 bash 还是 zsh ，当 -t 超时的时候，没有输完的缓冲区就会显示在屏幕上，可能会暴露密码。所以不要把 -t 和 -s 搭配用。
<jyfl987_> 额 这个真挫
<jyfl987_> 有问题 我这里-s用不起来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看你是什么 shell 了。
<jyfl987_> 额 sh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 任何阻塞于stdin的都能达到你效果
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 不过要有法子刷terminal 大概...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] csdn 那篇文章说， read 是通过把回显的颜色设置成背景色实现的。
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 等于没说
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以看不到敲出的字符。
<jyfl987_> 不过好像把输入替换成*不行
<jyfl987_> 额 这样！！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] echo $SHELL 是什么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: read -s
<jyfl987_> 那如果有人记录屏幕输出 就可以了是么
<jyfl987_> 看来有必要写个小工具叫 prompt
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把回显改成 * ，这个是 windows 的风格啊。
<Oooops> 输入啥密码。都挂gpg嘛。
<jyfl987_> 但是很人性
<jyfl987_> 完全不显示 都不知道自己输入了几位  尤其是我家里那个无线键盘 有时灵 有时不灵 就容易少输东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只好奇，为什么你那里的 read -s 会用不了。
<Oooops> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=374855 改进了一句。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是什么现象？
<kk> Oooops ⇪ ti: 自动生成流程图 flow.pl - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jyfl987_> 可以用了 我刚才是 #!/bin/sh
<jyfl987_> 改成 /bin/bash就ok了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你是 ubuntu ？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 用 graphviz?
<jyfl987_> 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntu 默认的 /bin/sh 是 dash 吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用的发行版的 /bin/sh 指向 bash 了。
<jyfl987_> dash的 a是什么？ debian again shell?
<Oooops> 啊呜虫，这啥名字哦
<jyfl987_> 安慰从
<jyfl987_> awc
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Debian Almquist shell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987_> 不错 你干嘛要走gtalk聊 不直接来irc
<UbuntuTalk> 王璐 的昵称已更改为 wl。
<jyfl987_> 我看你懂得不少 有潜力成为 阿蛋the second
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651446
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 奇怪，ZTE-T A371B不认AT&D2指令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388057 ubuntu 12.04 send (AT^M) expect (OK) ^M OK -- got it send (ATV1^M) expect (OK) ^M ^M OK -- got it send (ATE0^M) expect (OK) ^M ^M OK -- got it send (ATS0=0^M) expect (OK) ^M ^M OK -- got it send (AT+CSQ^M) expect (OK) ^M ^M +CSQ: 0,99^M ^M OK -- got it send (AT+COP …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这里有个人贴了一个 dash 输入密码的方法。
<jyfl987_> 不错 你比阿蛋好
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 贵摸是不是已经放羊了？
<UbuntuTalk> [wl] _
<zhouxiukun> nage hui Git?
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin] ??
<huntxu> 啊嗚蟲，笑死了...
<roylez> hamo_lululu: .
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 啥gaoji东西？
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 哎...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 神上面說的
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 求详细...我懒得去翻log了...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 客戶端弱暴
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 刚上来好呗...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 那去channel log
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 说了懒得翻log...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 那就不要懶
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: ...
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 胡子你一定是寂寞了...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 嗯，我覺得冷
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 来找我，我给你温暖...
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 来嘛胡子...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 打死不走進百度大門
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 我在首创...
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 打死不走進百度辦公室
<huntxu> hamo_lululu: 你再有幻想就s/進/近/
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 放羊啥意思？
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: ...
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 就是大家都没心思工作了...
<hamo_lululu> huntxu: 何苦...稍微掉点节操就足够进百度了...
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 神马是工作？
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 劳资明天一整天的培训！Shades of Blue ....
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 尼玛
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 都要走的人了，还培训镀啥蓝...出去你就是说自己是pure blue...也没啥意义...
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 我是 puke blue
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 话说你是pure blue不？
<roylez> hamo_lululu: 我做过博士后
<lainme> roylez: ……
<hamo_lululu> roylez: ...看来你不是纯粹的不撸...
<roylez> lainme: 咋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GSA密码又忘了，不改了，去死吧
<hamo_lululu> roylez: ...
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 做过博后就不算纯粹的blue了么？
<roylez> /kick hamo_lululu 下班
<hamo_lululu> roylez: ...
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 撸不撸都让你说了...
<lainme> roylez: 膜拜下
<hamo_lululu> roylez: 拜主席
<ofan> yooooo
<gebjgd> ofan: 醒了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我昨天买了ssd
<gebjgd> ofan: 128G的
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥牌的
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: 啥价？
<gebjgd> ofan: scandisk的
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 79欧
<ofan> gebjgd: scandisk？
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: sandisk?
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩吗
<ofan> gebjgd: 没听过
<gebjgd> scandisk
<ofan> 只知道sanddisk
<gebjgd> ofan: 额 是sandisk
<ofan> 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为便宜就买了
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接给老婆的上网本子装上了
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<ofan> gebjgd: 先拿老婆开刀，够狠
<zhpeng> gebjgd, 豪
<onlylove> 你给老婆的上网本上的什么系统
<gebjgd> onlylove: 一开始arch 现在用回win7了
<jyfl987_> gebjgd: 及块钱？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 报告一个bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388060 我最近才用ubuntu 12.04.1，发现了一个问题，就是开机后经常找不到输入法（即任务栏里没有显示键盘的图标），想打字（汉字）打不成。补充说明一下：机型是华硕笔记本（2012年4月出厂）。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gd8 …
<gebjgd> jyfl987_: 看log
<jyfl987_> gebjgd: 直接说
<UbuntuTalk> [见异思马迁] killall ibus-daemon
<UbuntuTalk> ibus-daemon -d
<UbuntuTalk> 试试这两个命令。。。
 * pityonline BSD 的 ls 太别扭啦！
<abine> ？？？
<abine> 两百个极客才有一个人用BSD
<abine> 不变牛一点怎么行呢
<abine> 对吧
<abine> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> jyfl987_: 79欧
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: P姐都开始研究BSD这gaoji货了...
<onlylove> 一直想试试BSD
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 不对，是mac os吧？
<onlylove> P姐是air
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 嗯，真别扭
<onlylove> hamo一直想要的机器
<hamo_lululu> onlylove: 我还没买，P姐就用上了...
<hamo_lululu> onlylove: 一下就看出差距了...
<onlylove> hamo_lululu: 我是不用想了，弄个asus或者vaio的超级本玩玩就成
<gebjgd> zhpeng: pityonline 才是壕
<hamo_lululu> onlylove: 超级本太贵了...
<onlylove> hamo_lululu: 和air差不多钱
<pityonline> 我刻 linux 中的 ls -l 都是可以显示完整路径的，BSD 的就不能
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: mac 下的那个只能说是freebsd的内核改来的，基础工具什么的，跟BSD没啥关系了已经
<keep>  pityonline:ls -l 可以显示完整路径吗？
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 好吧，他大爷的
<pityonline> keep: 不能啊
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 额...终端控的话用mac估计不会太爽...
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 尝试转换成mac的思维方式吧
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 但我想知道某个文件到底在哪儿啊？我用 find 就为了找它的路径啊
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你是说find没有给出文件的路径？
<abine> 你看文件的属性就得了
<pityonline> gebjgd: find . -iname mate -exec ls -l {} \;
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 果然是终端控...为啥不用苹果自带的finder
<gebjgd> pityonline: 直接find -name就是了
<pityonline> abine: 看什么文件属性？我都不知道文件在哪儿
<abine> 你搜索啊
<abine> 你知道文件名字么
<abine> 找到后就可查看属性了
<gebjgd> pityonline: linux的shell有路径 你的mac弱爆了
<abine> MAC
<pityonline> gebjgd: 果然
<gebjgd> pityonline: 退了吧
<pityonline> gebjgd: ……
<abine> 砸了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 或者高价卖给蛤蟆
<abine> 不然送给小孩玩
<abine> 哈
<pityonline> ……
<abine> MBA啊
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 求赠送啊P姐
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 赠送你一个梦想……
<abine> P姐送给蛤蟆‘恶
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 建议如果真想用完整的linux环境的话，装个macport
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 醒醒吧 买个超级本 上ubuntu才是你的生活
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 自己编译一个ls出来用
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 我用的 homebrew，如果适应不下来我就装 ubuntu 双系统了
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: 我很习惯mac os的系统的，上面的finder很好用啊...我用过一段时间黑苹果
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: brew一样，装个ls就可以了
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 那么垃圾的系统你都能用
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 节操何在
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: 早就掉光了
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 也是 度娘你都进
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: XD
<abine> 苹果系统 极客最爱啊
<gebjgd> abine: 在我身边是 傻子的最爱
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: brew 装 ls 就是装 coreutils 吧，显示 Error: coreutils-8.19 already installed
<abine> 放眼望去都是一票苹果的
<abine> 你那里没有受到苹果的熏陶啊
<abine> 对吧
<hamo_lululu> 。。。
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 这个就奇怪了》。。
<abine> 德国不是苹果的地盘
<gebjgd> 我了个去的 cpufreq没了 看来要找新的替代品了
<gebjgd> abine: 街上是个人就用iphone
<gebjgd> abine: 臭遍街了
<abine> 那叫风靡
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: 可能像这种底层的核心软件不让替换吧
<hamo_lululu> pityonline: 但是我觉得用库编一套出来完全可以啊...要不你试试macport
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 听听都蛋疼
<pityonline> hamo_lululu: well
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: 哎...终端控最适合就是linux了..像我这种图形控，才比较适合mac
<abine> 用MAC硬件安装linux
<abine> 虚拟机安装
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 用win
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 那才叫务实
<hamo_lululu> gebjgd: win用这太蛋疼了...
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 你看看 踏踏实实干活的人都是用win的
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 疼疼就好了
<gebjgd> hamo_lululu: 只有天天蛋疼的折腾的 才linux bsd的
<abine> 据国外媒体报道，iPhone 5在发售后不到24小时即告被破解，一位来自旧金山的软件破解者和开源狂热者格兰特·保罗（Grant Paul）在Twitter上公布多张图片，声称已经在这款苹果最新的手机上成功越狱
<abine> 这是牛人啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: cpufreq怎么了
<piggybox> pityonline: 你那find没错啊，你想让ls显示绝对路径？
<gebjgd> onlylove: cpufreq -> cpupower
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • evolution无法与google联系人同步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388062 但是可以与邮件同步。 错误信息如下： Unable to open address book This address book cannot be opened. This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable. Detailed error message: Cannot open book: Source already  …
<onlylove> gebjgd: 改名了？
<abine> 没改
<pityonline> piggybox: 是的
<abine> 还是原来的
<Maemoo> fcitx
<piggybox> pityonline: bsd的ls好像是做不到，你已经装了coreutils那可以用gls
<abine> 这就是地狱啊
<abine> http://tech.ifeng.com/photo/miracle/detail_2012_06/30/15680276_0.shtml#p=13
<kk> abine,啥网址y 印度露天火葬场：焚烧现场极恐怖(组图)_科技频道_凤凰网
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • sony vaio sz75 重装arch...累死菜鸟了，各种问题.... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388065 笔记本上的win7几乎没用，脑子一热，就干脆来个全新重装，谁知差点被累死～～ 看到坛子说新的iso安装逆天，菜鸟不敢尝试了，于是下个bridge-linux，应该容易点吧... 下载，dd至u盘。  …
<google_360_baidu> 大家好啊
<kk> google_360_baidu, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<google_360_baidu> 问下 ubuntu安装深度软件管理中心之后在安装里面的迅雷5 好像用不了啊
<google_360_baidu> 有人这样子试过吗
<google_360_baidu> 好冷清啊
<google_360_baidu> 不像ubuntu热闹
<kevinyings> 哥恨网上银行
<google_360_baidu> 为啥
<google_360_baidu> linux用不了吧 和和
<google_360_baidu> 呵呵
<google_360_baidu> 你装个虚拟机
<google_360_baidu> 我现在也就是用网银的时候去window 8逛逛
<WhiTeMoOn> google_360_baidu: 还有u盾哪。
<google_360_baidu> window 8可以支持u盾的
<google_360_baidu> 虽然官网上面说只能支持到window 7 但是我安装使用过的
<gebjgd> u盾是什么
<jianghu> 网上银行是什么？
<google_360_baidu> 就是 网银 保险套
<dwjie> 网银没发用的。
<dwjie> 我用两太电脑。。
<google_360_baidu> linux当然用不了了
<abine> http://biz.cn.yahoo.com/newspic/biz/8405/#7
<kk> abine,啥网址y 黑作坊臭蛋黄霉面包造月饼 包装印QS标志_雅虎财经
<abine> 我不用网上银行
<abine> 哈
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: dwjie 天朝的网银应该有用https的了吧
<dwjie> 不购物的么？
<google_360_baidu> 不过 我现在用手机网银
<google_360_baidu> 用的啊
<dwjie> google_360_baidu: nnd 你去用。。
<abine> 购物可以用支付宝直接付款啊
<abine> 支付宝
<abine> 网银用手机转账就得了
<google_360_baidu> 不要把天朝想得那么黑  至少我们比朝鲜好多了
<abine> 每天最高可以转账500万
<google_360_baidu> 你去朝鲜混混看  饿死你
<dwjie> .....
<abine> 够用了吧
<dwjie> 用手机转，累啊。
<google_360_baidu> 支付宝 要开快捷支付才行吧
<abine> 恩
<abine> 本来就开啊
<google_360_baidu> 跟银行卡绑定
<abine> 再说支付宝和银行卡绑定的
<dwjie> 两台电脑， 一台lin 一台win
<google_360_baidu> 不安全啊  我不用  还是 货到付款比较好
<abine> 谁说不安去
<abine> 谁说不安全
<google_360_baidu> 我自己的感觉啊 少了个套套
<abine> 嘿嘿
<dwjie> 安全的。。
<google_360_baidu> dwjie 你用少系统
<google_360_baidu> 12.04？
<dwjie> google_360_baidu: 对
<abine>  我用多个系统
<abine> 笔记本用的10.4
<abine> 台式机用的12.04
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • ACdown下载器有linux版了，bilibili党捂脸打滚 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388068 http://acdown.codeplex.com/releases/view/94311 统计信息: 发表于 由 boyguyue — 2012-09-26 19:11
<dwjie> 我的台式的现在用12.04.
<abine> 但与作坊相熟的一位客户一语道破了天机：原来，这些发霉或者过期的面包被掰开，经过二次烘烤后容易弄碎，把弄碎的面包末再重新拌到面粉里，生产面包或者月饼，目前是月饼的生产旺季，这些发霉的面包都被制作成了月饼对外销售。在搅拌和油炸房内，几个黑乎乎的桶里盛满了油，这些油看上去黑乎乎的，闻起来有些恶臭味，油桶里还漂浮着各
<abine> 种杂质，整个油脂呈焦黑状。记者盛起一瓢油，发现浑浊不堪，工人们承认，这油从来没换过。
<google_360_baidu> 也是是 我台式机 装了三个系统 window 8 ubuntu12.04 还有linuxdeepin
<abine> 尼玛这月饼是人吃的吗？
<google_360_baidu> 哎不吃吧
<abine> 今年不吃月饼了
<google_360_baidu> 你也不要太相信国外的网站了
<abine> 那是国内的报道啊
<google_360_baidu> 对了 大家翻墙  用啥啊 goagent吗
<google_360_baidu> 感觉goangent有时候 不性爱啊
<google_360_baidu> 行啊
<abine> 靠近墙角的地方，还有一大桶更臭、更稀的油，执法人员怀疑是地沟油。当问起老板这些油是从哪里来时，他支支吾吾半天说不上来，一会是说别人送的，一会又说是从市场上买来的。当要求其出示购买发票时，老板又说没有发票。记者抬头观察了一下这两个车间，发现生产环境十分恶劣，四周墙壁上是大片发黑的霉点，布满了黑色的污渍，一些脱落
<abine> 的墙皮随时有可能掉到搅面机里
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: 这些就是真的
<abine> 我们都是乖孩子
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: 你还相信政府啊
<abine> 不F强的
<Relaed> 现在还有什么是能吃的...
<Relaed> 太可怕了
<dwjie> 再装个vbox ，vbox里边winxp就可以用m$的office了。。
<abine> 在这里不要提肿么烦强了
<gebjgd> dwjie: ms的office没啥用处 不如libreoffice
<abine> 哈
<abine> 会被河蟹的
<google_360_baidu> 我不相信啊  但是 我比较乐观 因为现在有互联网  想啥都管住是不可能的
<dwjie> gebjgd: 平时用
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: 乐观管毛用
<google_360_baidu> 至古以来都是邪不压正啊
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: 你没朝鲜人民乐观
<dwjie> 迅雷无 linux版的， 也在虚拟机里用， 郁闷的。。
<google_360_baidu> 虚拟机太打了
<google_360_baidu> 我不想装啊
<google_360_baidu> 就像wine一个迅雷5就行了
<dwjie> 哦
<google_360_baidu> 你们翻墙用啥啊
<dwjie> 你用啥？
<google_360_baidu> 我用goagent感觉有时候不给力啊
<dwjie> 哦， 好用么？
<google_360_baidu> https开头的不好用啊
<google_360_baidu> http开头的 还好啊
<abine> 那就不用啦
<abine> 你去外面干么
<google_360_baidu> 我编程人员啊  差资料用
<abine> 那你自己整个梯子什么的
<google_360_baidu> 有时候  国外的网站老被墙啊  你懂的
<abine> 自己写个软件
<gebjgd> google_360_baidu: 人肉翻墙吧
<google_360_baidu> ～～
<abine> 正解
<google_360_baidu> 我不是做web的
<abine> 你也可以写啊
<abine> 写个然后自己用
<abine> 爱怎么翻就怎么翻
<google_360_baidu> 写不来 技术还没够啊
<abine> 来个后空翻
<google_360_baidu> 有谁用过12.10的
<google_360_baidu> 啊
<abine> 还没出呢
<google_360_baidu> beta版的
<jianghu> 哦哦
<jianghu> 不理想
<dwjie> 测试版的不想用。。
<abine> beta版等出啦再说
<google_360_baidu> 已经除了哦
<abine> 要折腾啊
<dwjie> 怕麻烦。。
<abine> 现在不想折腾le
<dwjie> 一个12.04都嫌累了。。
<abine> 传说系统里面集成了亚马逊的广告
<gebjgd> dwjie: 用洗发水
<dwjie> gebjgd:  ??
<abine> Ubuntu转而成了广告服务的了
<gebjgd> dwjie: arch
<dwjie> 哦
<dwjie> arch要自己安装图形界面的。。
<gebjgd> dwjie: 有wiki 简单的很
<dwjie> gebjgd: 哦
<dwjie> irc 用 xchat 或者emacs erc
<WhiTeMoOn> dwjie: irssi
<google_360_baidu> 呵呵
<google_360_baidu> 亚马逊的广告 到时候肯定会有高手去掉的
<google_360_baidu> 你们就不要担心啦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04怎么设置软件更新源啊？学校有ubuntu系统更新源的站点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388069 如果能用学校内网更新，速度很快，如果从其他服务器下载就慢了许多许多啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 isaber — 2012-09-26 19:30
<dwjie> google reader打不开， 不知道什么回事。
<dwjie> picasa也打不开， 郁闷。。
<google_360_baidu> kk
<dwjie> reader 在win下可以打开， 在lin下用chrome 打开有问题。。
<google_360_baidu> 吧你们学校的更新点加到 atp-去 然后apt-get update
<dwjie> .....
<dwjie> 偶， 不是学生。。
<dwjie> 好像reader又行了。。
<dwjie> picasa就是打不开。
<abine> 用别的啊
<abine> 干嘛一定要用picasa
<dwjie> 哦 ，
<dwjie> google被限制得太多了。。
<abine> 恩
<abine> 不同阵营
<abine> 坑定是要限制了
<dwjie`> .
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 好长时间没来，想露个脸，Firefox不能登录。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388071 闲着无聊，还记着这个站点，就上来看看。 俺的环境是ArchLinux + Firefox 15.01，登录成功后，并没有回前面的页面，而是回到登录页面。点其他链接，显示并没有登录。 这是什么原因？以 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/5418.html?1348662792
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 重口味 三维显微镜下的生物-奇趣发现
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Qomo Linux发布4.0 Beta版 启用最新的项目主页 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388074 来自：http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67640&fromuid=65210 9月24日，Linux人社区发行版Qomo Linux 4.0 Beta版对外发布，这是自Qomo3.1版本后，Qomo 团队经历数月密集开发，从底层结构开始 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<nyfair> 98软妹币的win8专业版，这价格合适么
<WhiTeMoOn_> 坐等oem
<supercatexpert> ……………………
<dwjie> .
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 老猫……
<supercatexpert> 买OEM版?
<WhiTeMoOn_> 买啥啊，到时和win7一样，刷bios装旗舰oem
<supercatexpert> 已经证实不可能了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是谣传 win8 的 oem 是一机一号吗？
<supercatexpert> OEM版的Win8是一机一号
<supercatexpert> 每一台OEM版的Win8都需要在线激活
<eexpress> 一机一号，能有多复杂的算法？等破解就是。
<eexpress> 不上网的机器，难道不能用？
<supercatexpert> 电话激活…………
<eexpress> 电话。。
<supercatexpert> 这个算法倒是一直都没破解出来的
<nyfair> 我已经电话激活了盗版了
<eexpress> 那这系统等死吧
<jlzhang> hi
<nyfair> hi hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<nyfair> how r u
<WhiTeMoOn_> win7不是有神key嘛
<dwjie> hi
<kk> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<supercatexpert> 那个是批量激活号
<supercatexpert> 用得太多就失效了
<supercatexpert> 嘛，具体的情况只有等发售才知道了
<jlzhang> 最近想搭建一个网站，采用drupal开源PHP代码构建，主题采用zen，在加上一个汉化的界面po文件，未来肯定再安装些模块。
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 。。大家都是搞网站的？
<jlzhang> 现在知道drupal、zen、中文汉化文件都有官方的更新。
<jlzhang> 但是我自己也会添加一些私人的代码进去。
<jlzhang> 请问这种情况，如何用git进行管理呢？
<jlzhang> 我试过几种branch管理模式，都不是很完美。
<jlzhang> 即能跟踪官方的更新
<jlzhang> 又能比对自己的代码和官方的代码
<jlzhang> 这些zen主题、功能模块又跟主程序drupal版本相关联
<jlzhang> 很困惑，请git高手指点下，谢谢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] git 中似乎有个叫做 sub module 的东西。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • TOUGHBOOK CF-18 装8.04的种种蛋疼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388078 1000大洋刚败来的，05年的老本了，但性能完好，玩愤怒的小鸟没问题，看1280的电影也没问题，运行OFFICE03当然更没问题 配置如下：PM1100/768内存/20硬盘/内置WIFI、蓝牙/10.4寸触摸屏/电池200 …
<nyfair> mercury或者bzr要是什么时候能用p3了，我就能把git扔了
<vic_> gitcafe 是免费的吗
<jlzhang> UbuntuTalk: 有点启发，再深入看看……
<jlzhang> UbuntuTalk: 谢谢，这应该正是我要的。*^_^*
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: git都不够用？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 他这情况hg和bzr都合适
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: p3是啥
<pt> 我记得这个channel有在德国的朋友
<MeaCulpa> git的branch 太轻量级，hg，尤其bzr的branch更完整
<nyfair> python3
<pt> 能冒一下泡吗
<pt> 有吗有吗有吗
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ...你一定要p3? 难道你是传说中的Arch用户？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: hg的cloning branch和bzr的branch 几乎都会做出一个全套目录，浪费存储，速度慢，但是随便你玩。git的branch节约空间，但是玩起来要小心...
<vic_> Permission denied (publickey).
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 但是git党总有蛋疼的党徒搞各种plugin啥的，模仿别人的东西
<vic_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<vic_> git push -u origin master   这部出现的问题。。。
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 所以Git的创造者可以吹嘘，他的数据结构最优，效率最高，道理其实很简单，别人根本触及不到其根基
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 也就不会因为Feature 造成tradeback
 * MeaCulpa 神造装备和人造装备区别就在于此
<dwjie> .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.10中的更新会用到12.04上吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388085 RT 期待能在12.04中用到12.10的一些特性 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-09-26 22:03
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 谢谢，大开眼界.
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我刚开始用版本管理软件，就知道个git，svn略有耳闻，其他的就不知道了……
 * maplebeats 什么玩意
<google_360_baidu> 大家有wine迅雷5的吗
<google_360_baidu> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Thunder\\Thunder.exe") not found
<google_360_baidu> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Thunder\\Thunder.exe" failed, status c0000135
<google_360_baidu> geek@geek-System:~$ cd .deepinwine/
<google_360_baidu> geek@geek-System:~/.deepinwine$ ls
<google_360_baidu> qq2012  wine-thunder5
<google_360_baidu> geek@geek-System:~/.deepinwine$ cd wine-thunder5/
<kk> google_360_baidu:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<WhiTeMoOn_> 呵呵
<google_360_baidu> ?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 长代码贴到 pastebin 里，然后发链接。
 * maplebeats 唉
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] paste.ubuntu.org.cn 。
<google_360_baidu> 刚刚用irc呢
<google_360_baidu> 不晓得什么是pastebin
<WhiTeMoOn_> 用啥迅雷啊
 * maplebeats 让他去吧。。。
<WhiTeMoOn_> meaculpa, 又啥好的手机irc端
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa, 这个AiCiA小日本的不好用啊。
<archl> whiTeMoOn:  web irc
<WhiTeMoOn_> 搜搜看
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn_: ä½ android?
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn_: 哥一个黑莓一个WebOS, 表示无压力
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: android才是王道
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你还是皈依android教吧 你那2个邪教已经不行了
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<knownbad> 龟衣？
 * gebjgd 出售减肥秘方 保证有效
<CyrusYzGTt> 詭異
<gebjgd> knownbad: 龟毛
<WhiTeMoOn_> meaculpa, 哈哈。你怎么补全nick
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你吃龟毛减肥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对
<WhiTeMoOn_> 安卓用讯飞输入法也蛮爽的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被你猜中了
<WhiTeMoOn_> 直接语音说就行了。
<knownbad> WhiTeMoOn: 打个字头然后tab
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn_: 搜狗就够了
<WhiTeMoOn_> k	
 * maplebeats 百度输入法笑而不语
<WhiTeMoOn_> 打了个tab
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] useradd能不能这样用?
<UbuntuTalk> useradd {a,b,c}
<maplebeats> 你试啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉不行吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没听说它可以批量添加用户。
<maplebeats> 谁去试试。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是呀,哪位仁兄测试一下
<gebjgd> 微黑米确实好看多了
<knownbad> 打死tab
<knownbad> 你现在才试？  你用gnome吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: lxde
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 人很多嘛！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 喝了3天的粥了 我快不行了
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa, 今天不抓人？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 什么药？  伟哥？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 拔智齿 下颚2边
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn_: 刚抓好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你要是拔过就知道了
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn_: 剩下的事就是他们抓我了...
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 智齿？我笑了
<knownbad> 喔，呀。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我拔了右边上下两颗。。。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn_: 你什么客户端？连Pidgin都有tab补全
 * MeaCulpa 拔了一颗
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你为何发笑？
<knownbad> 还好，我好似吃了两天的抗生素一天的止痛药上次。
 * MeaCulpa 拔了一颗, 解了多年口臭和病灶
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 幸福啊 我是2颗必须拔
 * MeaCulpa 自那以后衡量疲劳与否再也不是牙龈了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那是什么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你懂的...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: jj？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 擦还没到23点呢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 哦 不好意思 是我超前了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 理解，时差么
 * maplebeats 我长了四颗智齿。。。我现在想把左边也拔了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 不是阻断型的就没有必要拔
<knownbad> 只有一次是超级烂屁眼的女医生干的。  把智齿拔破了然后挖了半天才拔干净。  那次休息了一两个礼拜。
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 遇到女牙医？
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 我那次是三个女牙医一起上，待遇不错
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 一个榔头一个钳子，还有一个很养眼，和我聊天...
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 你拔的时候用了电钻了么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 用
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 双边
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: gebjgd ... 我冷兵器搞定，你们幸苦...
 * maplebeats 我觉得太可怕了。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我下嘴唇被误伤了
 * MeaCulpa 冷兵器搞定，但是那牙医似乎跳了一下
<maplebeats> gebjgd: .....
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 耗时2个小时 老牙医都出汗了
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * maplebeats 我拔的时候好像难度有些大，周围一堆实习医生之类的围观。。。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 两小时。。。这。。。也太可怕了吧
 * MeaCulpa 拔完去吃了碗清汤面，变红烧了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我的牙被照2次伦琴
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我去的时候重庆最好的牙科。。。速度好快。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我到现在没有咀嚼欲望
 * maplebeats NND，价格也变态
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 医保 全免费 撸过
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我也有医保。。。但是。。。没用
<MeaCulpa> 擦，资本主义优越性
 * maplebeats 本来去医科诊所看的，结果去了之后，那诊所医生一看，就直接给我说他们没办法。。。。那是我们当地最好的牙科==！
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: ... 直接推荐你去综合医院是不？
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 他们顶不住大出血...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 没有推荐我去综合医院。。。直接推荐我去口腔医院。。。
<jlzhang> 要去牙防所
<MeaCulpa> 哦那还好
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 牙防所也不收的
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 心脏病，高血压，糖尿病之类，直接去综合医院，方便抢救
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 拔牙是次要的，命要紧
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: ……
 * maplebeats 银联安全插件的安装界面我瞎了
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa, 我手机啊。
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 怪不得口腔医院不远处就是个综合医院
<WhiTeMoOn_> 还好我没长智齿
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn_:你多大？
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn_: 智齿是成年人的标志
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn_: 你没成年自然没有
<maplebeats> 我觉得最郁闷的是，我两边·都长了的。。。现在明显感觉得到右边比左边安逸。。。
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa, ...他这算夸我么？
<maplebeats> 拔掉就是爽
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 和包皮一样？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<kevinyings> 有鸟没
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 马上要慕尼黑啤酒节了
<kevinyings> M
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa, 那意味着什么？
<knownbad> 肚子将会大了一圈。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<WhiTeMoOn_> 退出睡觉
<UbuntuTalk> Ein 的昵称已更改为 Rex。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 改名啦～
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 嗯，三天后，再改回Eins
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 然后再三天后，又改成另一个名字。
 * Like is back
<Like> :)
<UbuntuTalk> [莫小贝] 大家好
<gebjgd> 摸小辈好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好久没见到你了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近咋样？
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> gebjgd: 干毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 无聊了
<gebjgd> ofan: 想找你聊天
<ofan> 下午有奥巴马演讲，nnd去不了了
<ofan> gebjgd: 寂寞了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 牙疼
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: 应该说是腮帮子疼
<ofan> gebjgd: 打麻药
<gebjgd> ofan: 哪里打？
<ofan> nnnnd 好想弄个超级本
<ofan> gebjgd: 腮帮子
<gebjgd> ofan: 又在线的么
<gebjgd> ofan: 老打麻药不能开车的 不能骑车的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我给看成打麻将了
<gebjgd> ofan: 要超级本子干嘛？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不就是跑linux么
<ofan> gebjgd: apu的cpu有点撮
<ofan> 感觉都比不上现在好点的arm机
<gebjgd> ofan: 不至于
<ofan> 屏幕也不太好
<gebjgd> ofan: 关键在于待机时间啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你跑什么东西啊
<ofan> 想要个full hd ips
<gebjgd> ofan: 有钱啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 别和我说win？
<ofan> gebjgd: 当然不是
<ofan> 只跑Linux
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是什么？
<ofan> or bsd之类
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑kde?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是，我一般喜欢开很多东西，20+的chrome tab
<gebjgd> ofan: bsd和你机器快毛有什么关系
<ofan> 各种服务
<ofan> php,py,mysql,nginx ==
<ofan> gebjgd: 编译不给力
<gebjgd> ofan: 服务又占不了那么多资源
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要是为了天天编译的话 你就需要台式机
<ofan> gebjgd: 我就要笔记本
<ofan> gebjgd: 出去方便带的，轻便
<gebjgd> ofan: 笔记本速度快 还要轻便 一定贵的要死
<ofan> 家里有mbp
<ofan> gebjgd: 不要很快，至少i3
<gebjgd> ofan: 比如我们用的tp t520高分屏
<gebjgd> ofan: i7
<ofan> i3双核不贵
<gebjgd> ofan: i3慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 编译速度不快
<ofan> gebjgd: 也比我这apu强
<ofan> 我这经常卡‘
<ofan> 看网页
<gebjgd> ofan: 不至于吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 少开就是了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都是多个浏览器一起用
<gebjgd> ofan: 每个都保存上次打开的页面
<ofan> gebjgd: 只能打开几个
<ofan> 标签
<gebjgd> ofan: ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你想打开几个就是几个
<ofan> gebjgd:播1080p视频也不行
<ofan> 可能还得跑java
<gebjgd> ofan: 不能吧
<gebjgd> ofan: apu看1080绝对没问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 有问题
<gebjgd> ofan: win下没有问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用win?鄙视
<gebjgd> ofan: linux你要上官方的驱动
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不用apu
<ofan> 我就用官方的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的台式机是用apu + win7
<ofan> 而且无线网卡也不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 我老婆用apu + win7 上网本
<ofan> 不支持双频，我的MBP就支持
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么不行了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 速度慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么叫双频？
<ofan> 应该是驱动问题，改了驱动参数才能用
<ofan> gebjgd: google wifi dual band
<gebjgd> ofan: 有什么用呢？
<ofan> 现在大部分wifi都是2.4G频段，新的都支持双频，支持5G的，带宽高
<ofan> 没人跟你抢
<gebjgd> ofan: 那么路由器也要支持吧？
<ofan> 路由支持
<ofan> 也要网卡支持
<ofan> 我这上网本看NAS上的视频还没平板的快
<ofan> 网卡能力太差
<gebjgd> ofan: 你是说802.11a?
<ofan> 11n吧
<ofan> 我MBP用的5G频段，内网速度5MB/s 没问题，只通过Wifi
<gebjgd> ofan: 没关住过 我的路由器还是老的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我这周围一堆路由，信道太拥挤了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里也是啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我知道你什么意思了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我也遇到过 有个邻居买了n的路由器
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的路由器立马就弱了
<ofan> 对，影响很大
<gebjgd> ofan: n的信号巨强
<gebjgd> ofan: 那没辙
<ofan> 而且我楼上的wifi跟我的离得太近
<ofan> 还老跟我抢信道
<ofan> 一会睡觉去
<ofan> gebjgd: 用不用ibus
<gebjgd> ofan: 太慢了
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以用fcitx
<ofan> gebjgd: 不慢啊，别用ibus-pinyin
<ofan> gebjgd: 用ibus+rime
<gebjgd> ofan: fcitx更快 所以就一直用了
<ofan> gebjgd: 比fcitx快
<ofan> gebjgd: 完全没卡过
<ofan> fcitx有时候会卡
<gebjgd> ofan: 没遇到过卡啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 打字快点
<ofan> gebjgd: 找个破点的机器
<gebjgd> ofan: 2004年的机器正在用
<gebjgd> ofan: 512内存
<gebjgd> ofan: fctix快的跟飞一样
<ofan> gebjgd: 不够快
<ofan> 我卡过好几次
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么不够快了 我这里从来没卡过啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你肯定ibus + rime更快？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那我现在试试看
<ofan> gebjgd: 对
<ofan> gebjgd: 尤其你打一个很长的句子的时候
<gebjgd> ofan: 我很少一下子打一个很长的句子
<gebjgd> ofan: 基本上都是词组输入
<ofan> 那还是有的
<ofan> 词库也不错
<ofan> 比fcitx强
<ofan> gebjgd: 繁体支持也好
<ofan> fcitx经常翻n页才找到一个常用的词
<ofan> dell的ips屏让我很失望
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是说挺好的么
<ofan> gebjgd: mac输出到上面的颜色不对
<ofan> 没mac的屏幕好，不过不知道是不是因为输出的不是rgb的原因
<gebjgd> ofan: ibus-rime一堆依赖
<ofan> 那是ibus的
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 那我都需要什么？
<gebjgd> ofan: ibus + ibus-rimea
<gebjgd> ofan: ibus + ibus-rime啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 编译死我了
<gebjgd> ofan: 被你给吭了
 * kk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Like>   ___ _ __
<Like>  / __| '_ \
<Like> | (__| | | |
<Like>  \___|_| |_|
<Like>             
<Like> :)
<gebjgd> Like: ?
<Like> gm
<Like> utf-8 iso 12dv
<knownbad> chn
<Like> Presente
<gebjgd> Like: 你不會說中文？
<gebjgd> ofan: 速度沒感覺快了多少啊
<Like> it mean spañiol
<gebjgd> Like: 不會西語
<Like> http://pic.pimg.tw/ml0708/1317607639-950885608_n.jpg
<gebjgd> Like: "it means"
<Like> http://addons.books.com.tw/G/001/0/0010555400.jpg
<Like> pimg :)
<Like> easy ?? https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%E4%B8%8D%E6%9C%83%E8%A5%BF%E8%AA%9E&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kk> Like ⇪ ti: 不會西語 - Google 搜索
<Like> no bot
<Like> that's was i do was not was i think
<gebjgd> Like: 不知道你在說什麼
 * Like 1
<Like> https://www.facebook.com/pages/%E9%9B%96%E7%84%B6%E6%88%91%E4%B8%8D%E7%9F%A5%E9%81%93%E4%BD%A0%E5%9C%A8%E8%AA%AA%E4%BB%80%E9%BA%BC%E4%B8%8D%E9%81%8E%E6%88%91%E8%AA%8D%E7%82%BA%E6%87%89%E8%A9%B2%E6%98%AF%E5%B0%8D%E7%9A%84/290877500940279?sk=photos_stream
<kk> Like,啥网址y 雖然我不知道你在說什麼,不過我認為應該是對的 - Photos | Facebook
<Like> gebjgd si..
<Like> ?
<Like> that's be
<Like>             
<Like>     _ __
<Like>  / __| '_ \
<Like> | (__| | | |
<Like>  \___|_| |_|
<Like>             
<gebjgd> Like: your english sucks
<kk> Like:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Like> :O
<Like> wow
<Like> nice boot
<Like> 10 100 200
<Like> 2004 500??
<Like> no
<ofan> gebjgd: 还是快了
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒覺得 而且是繁體中文
<gebjgd> ofan: 如何切換
<gebjgd> ofan: 感覺cpu佔用率高了
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒有fcitx省資源
<Like> gracias
<Like> gebjgd conoces español
<Like> o sea es decir, te atrapa
<Like> o.. prefieres el dinero ingles
<ofan> gebjgd: 我這佔用率很低
<ofan> fcitx反而比較佔資源
<ofan> hola
<kk>  06:03
<archl> gebjgd fivesheep  CyrusYzGTt MeaCulpa knownbad roylez  http://www.tearsofsteel.org/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Tears of Steel | Mango Open Movie Project
<roylez_> archl: 开源电影？
<archl> roylez_ blender的那个
<roylez_> 不知道
<roylez_> 渣渣
<roylez_> lol
<roylez_> bs
<archl> roylez_ 才 572MB 的 1080P，我搞到过的 1080p
<archl> roylez_ 额。主席这么早。。。
<roylez_> archl: 今天白天有全天培训，晚上4个小时的会
<archl> roylez_ 我昨天去了婚礼，好吵好麻烦。
<roylez_> archl: 恩
<roylez_> archl: 不喜欢人多的场合
<archl> roylez_ 哦。我不把不认识的人当人——只觉得吵。
<roylez_> archl: 你这歪果牲口
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 看看那破电影，挺好玩的。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-27
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 正在升级12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388102 升级进行中...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-09-27 9:03
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天KFC
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去他的培训
<fivesheep> 培训吃鸡吧?
<stardiviner> 怎么查看一个进程在读取那些文件啊? 比如写入,读取之类的信息, 我的某个进程IO很高, 我想知道它到底在干什么, 有那些命令是干这个的?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 到 /proc 下面去看吧。
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: man lsof
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 除了这个命令, 其他还有吗? 这个倒是很有名, 我也知道.
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 不知... 也许某些ps的某些参数有
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 谢了,
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 可能iostat可以提供一些其他信息
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 恩, 是的. 这个也不错, 不过这个好像也挺复杂, 不太动mem, cache, 之类的具体多少表示啥情况...
<MeaCulpa> 根据你Linux的结构，find -ls也可以有点端倪
<MeaCulpa> 比如 find /var/ -mtim
<MeaCulpa> 比如 find /var/ -mtime -1 -ls
<jusss> MeaCulpa: win7忘记密码了，咋办
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ... 我要ignore你
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用类似 ls -l /proc/`pidof pidgin`/fd/* 这样的命令也可以。
<fighterlyt> 有没有广州的朋友一起爬山
<admins> 。
<admins> 这两天好忙
<stardiviner> admins: 你是 adam8157 ?
<admins> 不是
 * MeaCulpa 內贾得威武...
<fivesheep> admins: 你跑来这啊
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 一群偏执的理想主义者：Linux Deepin团队小记 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388107 【51CTO专稿】 2011年，51CTO曾做过一次 针对Linux桌面的调研报 告，当时的一个调研结果是，移动设备已经开始在市场上蔓延并对桌面端系统产生冲击，不过发展的速度还没有像今天这样 …
<kevinyings_> 一个文件占很大空间，且有进程一直写入，现在rm -f 了，但释放不了空间，进程也不能重启，怎么破.求救
<kevinyings_> 救命啊
<admins> 砸电脑
<fivesheep> 把进程停了
<fivesheep> kill -9
<kevinyings_> fivesheep 进程不能停
<kevinyings_> 应该找到空间都写0
<kevinyings_> 就行了，但已经删掉了，没标识
<kevinyings_> 求救啊
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 啥？
<kevinyings_> 一个文件占很大空间，且有进程一直写入，现在rm -f 了，但释放不了空间，进程也不能重启，怎么破.求救
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么说进程不能重启？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可不可以说明一下是什么情况？
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 如果那个进程还在写这个文件，你删掉文件确实不会释放空间
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings_: 你原来那个文件名，lsof检查过么？
<ofan> kevinyings: kill
<fivesheep> kevinyings_: 不能停. 你怎么删除还在使用中的文件
<ofan> kevinyings: reboot
<MeaCulpa> 一定要没有进程在写，才可以
<MeaCulpa>  > 你的文件名
<MeaCulpa> 硬来
<yuxans> kevinyings: 你当时应该 echo > file
<MeaCulpa> cp /dev/null 到你文件名也可
<kevinyings_> yuxans 没想到
<microcai> kevinyings_ 可以的
<microcai> kevinyings_:  远程注入，主动把那个文件　close 了就可以了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在来不及了吧？
<MeaCulpa> cp, 重定向都不行，再来dd...
<yuxans> kevinyings: 看看你的进程是否接受某些信号，可以 reopen log 之类的
<kevinyings_> MeaCulpa 没有文件名了
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings_: 文件名忘了？
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 他给 rm 了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你知道是哪个进程打开的吧？
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 记得名字也好阿
<kevinyings_> yuxans 怎么看？
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 你知道进程么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 到 /proc 下面去找那个进程的 pid 。
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 知道
<yuxans> kevinyings: --help/man ？
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings_: 记得每次删完文件， sync; sync; sync; sync;
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在 /proc/`pidof xxx`/fd 这个文件夹下面找一下。
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: kill -9杀了试试？
 * MeaCulpa 我摸所有io脚本都来四次sync, 不知何故，jfs2 :)
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 不能杀
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该会有个 fd 指向你删除掉的那个文件的。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_none: 他进程没了
<piggybox> archl: blender以前还做过一部关于龙的电影
<kevinyings_> 啊呜 找到干嘛
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 四次 sync 然后直接关电源？
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 为啥不能杀？
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings_: 阿，还在？不能杀你只能注入了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 早就问过你了，为什么说不能少杀？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 那你bug了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是进程自动重启？
<kevinyings_> yuxans 电源不能关
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还是进程很重要？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 除非自己關閉文件
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: :) 断SAS/FC Cable!
<kevinyings_> 啊呜虫 不能重启啊
<yuxans> MeaCulpa: 一样的 :D
<kevinyings_> ofan 怎么关
<ofan> kevinyings_: 可以強制關閉，但你進程可能會挂，如果沒有錯誤處理
<MeaCulpa> yuxans: 当然，也拔电源
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你都没说明白是什么情况。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是不是在跑一个很重要的实验？不能中断？
<archl> piggybox: 。
<kevinyings_> java      11014   root    1w      REG              104,1 13523719066     716736 /root/west/west_log/nohup.out (deleted)
<ofan> -j8編譯中
<MeaCulpa> java ... 随便干吧
<kevinyings_> 啊呜虫 正在运行的数据很重要，不能断了，但硬盘又满了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 果然是在跑实验。
<yuxans> java...
<ofan> kevinyings_: 你可以關了它的stdout和stderr
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 都用 nohup 了。
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 是那个nohup.out沾满了吧？
<kevinyings_> MeaCulpa 妹，随便怎么干
<ofan> 或者重定向到別的
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 是的
<kevinyings_> ofan 怎么干
<kevinyings_> ofan 重定向能释放空间
<kevinyings_> ？
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 这样的话先找到你的进程，把父进程切换到init上，然后杀掉nohup就行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 重定向到 /dev/null ，这样就不会写那个了。
<ofan> kevinyings_: exec FD<&-
<ofan> FD是fd號，不過我沒試過
<ofan> kevinyings_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5987820/how-to-close-file-descriptor-via-linux-shell-command
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: How to close file descriptor via Linux shell command - Stack Overflow
<ofan> 挂上gdb也可以，不過沒錯誤處理，進程會挂
<kevinyings_> ofan 行？
<kevinyings_> ofan  进程都会挂吧？关闭fd
<huntxu> hamo_none: 大清早你又来黑
<hamo_none> huntxu: ...
<hamo_none> huntxu: 我黑啥了？
<huntxu> hamo_none: 黑度度啊
<hamo_none> huntxu: 哪有？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 掛上gdb,直接close(stdout),或者freopen到別的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你先进 /proc/PID/fd/ 看看吧，那下面有那个文件的 fd 吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 刚刚我就说让你进那个文件夹看看的。
<huntxu> hamo_none: 你故意表现得低智商，就想让我们鄙视百度
<hamo_none> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> hamo_none: 高端黑啊
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gdb -p XXX?
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 在wine下安装rtx总是提示组建注册失败，忽略了后，rtx打开没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388115 在wine下安装rtx总是提示组建注册失败，忽略了后，rtx打开没反应，网上说的从新安装wine，和安装一些环境（库 ）winetricks msxml3 gdiplus riched20 riched30 ie6 vcrun6 vcrun2005sp …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我测试了一下， nohup 本身启动了别的程序以后，就退出了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，打开那个 nohup.out 的程序还是后面的那个。
<kevinyings_> 啊呜虫 还是后面什么意思？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我试过了，我最开始说的那个释放磁盘空间的方法是可行的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你执行 “ > /proc/11014/fd/1 ”这个命令。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这样就可以释放磁盘空间了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不必关掉那个 fd
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 。
<kevinyings_> 啊呜虫 我试试，gdb也试一下，反正完蛋就完蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我自己试过了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/140571 这样的代码，编译以后，用 nohup 执行。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后再删掉 nohup.out ，再找到那个 fd ，清空。
<kevinyings_> 多谢各位啊
<kevinyings_> 搞定了
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings_: 怎么搞的？
<kevinyings_> MeaCulpa 直接关掉fd
<kevinyings_> MeaCulpa 没报错。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 咋？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 估計已經崩潰了
<kevinyings_> ofan 进程还在，但不再输出数据到文件了
<kevinyings_> ofan 报告主管了，刚好，他们也不需要了，剩下就是我做实验了，怎么才能将进程输出到另一个文件，这次只是运气好，下次就不一定了
<ofan> kevinyings_: freopen()
<kevinyings_> ofan gdb 下running?
<ofan> kevinyings_: 恩，不過估計會蹦
<kevinyings_> ofan 什么叫估计会蹦
<ofan> kevinyings_: å´©æ½°
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] nohup a.out > /dev/null 这样吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 会不会崩溃取决于有没有做错误处理吧？
<kevinyings_> 进程蹦了，哥最后一块遮羞布就没了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 问题是，你没有说清楚自己的需求啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你到底要不要那个程序的输出？
<kevinyings_> 啊呜 当然要啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后，你还要用 nohup 保证关掉终端以后，那个程序继续跑？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 先pause進程，fflush后reopen,rewind
<kevinyings_> 是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当输出的文件太大的时候，你要怎么办？
<ofan> android市場搞促銷啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 手动清空文件吗？
<kevinyings_> 总不可能一下就很大吧，对啊，手动
<ofan> app $0.25,book $0.99
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] (10时22分50秒) ubuntu-cn: [ircbot] [MeaCulpa]  > 你的文件名
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有人说过了啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] (10时23分00秒) ubuntu-cn: [ircbot] [yuxans] kevinyings: 你当时应该 echo > file
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我没安桌手机，没双币信用卡。买不了应用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] (10时50分10秒) 0: 你执行 “ > /proc/11014/fd/1 ”这个命令。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好几个人都这么说过的。
<ofan> 我有google送的$25
<kevinyings_> 执行了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你只要用 echo > nohup.out 就可以清空了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前提是当时你没有删除那个文件。
<kevinyings_> 我删了
<ofan> 不管用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果已经删除了，就用我给的那个。
<ofan> 進程里的fd還是保存的原來的讀寫狀態
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我给的那个是无视 stdout 是否删除的。
<kevinyings_> 用了，现在输出没了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那是因为你已经关闭 fd 了啊。
<kevinyings_> 什么是无视
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 关闭了那个，当然就不能输出了。
<ofan> 得用rewind 重置讀寫指針才行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯， ofan 说的有道理。
<kevinyings_> 重读指针怎么做？
<kevinyings_> 继续gdb
<kevinyings_> ？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 先pause進程，fflush后rewind然後freopen
<kevinyings_>  “ > /proc/11014/fd/1 ”  与   > 你的文件名 什么关系
<kevinyings_> ofan fflush不会
<ofan> kevinyings_: man
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前者是往进程的 fd 里写，不管目标有没有被删除，直接清掉。
<cnliuqh> 话说opensuse的man是中文版呢。。
<ofan> kevinyings_: 有沒有源碼
<kevinyings_> ofan 坑定没有的啦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后者是写普通的文件，如果你已经删掉了那个文件，它就会创建新文件，就没有清空原来的文件的效果了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前面的那个 11014 是你的进程号。
<kevinyings_> > 文件名 直接在shell下执行？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 或者 echo > 文件名 。
<ofan> 不知道gdb能不能設定某個fwrite之類函數時break
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 两者应该是一个效果。
<kevinyings_> 先吃饭，饿了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ofan 是什么意思？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 和 b fwrite 有什么差别？
<ofan> 在寫入之前搞
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果 b fwrite 的话，应该是停在 fwrite 被调用，但是还没有写的时候吧？
<ofan> 對，進入函數之前，不過fwrite可能很多，所有寫入都會break
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该是可以用条件断点的吧？
<ofan> win瞎有些調試器很nb，可以做這種Break，監視內存==
<ofan> win下
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道可不可以用 b fwrite if 之类的东西来断。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得 if 后面是可以加变量的数值的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/5944846.html 其实，刚刚 kervin 的那个问题，也许可以按照这里所说的来解决。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y dup()函数干什么用的呢?是复制一个文件描述符吗?_爱问知识人
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • while(())怎么用啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388121 创建一个大文件，内容全是x Code:  1 #!/bin/sh  2 set -x  3 line_length=80  4  5 out_file=`pwd`/bigfile  6 >$out_file  7 total_line=$1  8 line_count=0  9 char=x 10 11 while (( line_count < total_count )) 12 do 13         char_count=0 14         while (( …
<whi5key> http://www.oschina.net/news/33321/sogou-im-for-linux
<kk> whi5key ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 Linux 版本即将发布 - 开源中国
 * MeaCulpa 各位， 对于gmail如何配mutt, 让我在thread里可以看到自己发的mail. 并存于某目录?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 得切到指定mailbox里
<ofan> inbox貌似只有收到的，沒有自己發出的
<archl> whi5key: 你觉得那东西好用？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不，我想要我在某个mailbox里sent的mail仍能在某个box看到，并且在thread里
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 难道只有bcc自己？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要手动加吧？
<archl> ofan: 看了那个 tears of steel 了吗
<whi5key> archl 没，觉得是个好消息
<archl> whi5key: 不觉得好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得 arch wiki 上有很详细的配置方法。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似有這功能，自動cc自己
<ofan> MeaCulpa: all mail啥的可以看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但还是不一定能回到那thread...
<ofan> archl: 啥
<MeaCulpa> 恩，且我没用啥offlineimap, 直接fetchmail+procmail了...
<archl> ofan: blender新展示短片
<MeaCulpa> 如果mutt直连imap我觉得应该没问题，但是...在国内太慢了
<archl> http://mango.blender.org/production/tears-of-steel-download-watch/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Tears of Steel – download & watch | Tears of Steel
<majia321> simibot: :-D
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 國外也不快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，mutt毕竟是单线程的东西
<MeaCulpa> ui和网络传输一旦trigger一起，就难受
<ofan> archl: 看上去不錯
<ofan> archl: 免費電影？
<archl> ofan: 是
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法Linux版本即将诞生 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388124 Linux 桌面用户一直渴望在 Linux 平台下有个好的输入法，看来这个愿望马上快要实现了。在 9 月 22 日举行的“Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会”上，搜狗桌面事业部高级经理杨磊为大家做了《 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我以前的配置是这样的
<ibodi> ofan
<ibodi> google play app shop 找不到 QQ 你是用哪个 ？
<ibodi> 都放假去了？
<kevinyings_> 搜狗，什么破垃圾名字，狗还用搜？
<ibodi> 估计当初以为够鼻子比较灵，找出的东西比较多。
<ibodi> 狗鼻子*
<palomino|working> 不是因为大腕嘛
<kevinyings_> ibodi 那是搜的狗，应该叫狗搜
<hamo_none> roylez: ...
<ibodi> 中文顺序来去表示有内涵。
<ibodi> 意思懂了就可以了
<ibodi> 不然中国应该叫东国
<ibodi> ，或者叫西国，
<ibodi> 大白象，蹄子更大些。
<ercvi> Gateway ,how to watch
<ibodi> 狗蹄子还没有人大
<ercvi> help
<ercvi> how to see gateway
<WhiTeMoOn> 用搜狗的方式把 你搜出了
<ibodi> 是吗？我实验一下，它能搜索出我多少。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mutt太麻烦..
<ibodi> WhiTeMoOn: 还是 google 搜索强大了。
<ibodi> 测试过了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 配好了还是挺舒服的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过我现在除了广告收不到其他东西了
 * palomino|working 扽长 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 压缩 roylez 
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 除了google，其他搜索引擎都不入我法眼
<ibodi> palomino|working: 现在哪里国家了？
 * roylez 往破马的马掌里订钉子
<ibodi> 马蹄字是单数还是偶数？
<palomino|working> what? , ibodi
<roylez> hamo_none: 你买了那倒霉的月饼没？
<ibodi> 还在台湾？还是新疆？
<hamo_none> roylez: 没...咋倒霉了？
<roylez> hamo_none: 据说楼下便利店10块一个，5点以后半价
<hamo_none> roylez: 额...贵摸果然黑
<ibodi> 出太阳啦。晒晒好运气。
<ibodi> 祝福大家节日愉快先
<hamo_none> roylez: 对了，贵摸有啥工作时间的福利没？比如水果，免费饮料什么的
<ibodi> 这回放假几天你们？
<roylez> hamo_none: 无
<roylez> hamo_none: 免费纯净水
<hamo_none> roylez: 有免费妹纸没？
<ibodi> 共拆当的福利还是很好的
<roylez> hamo_none: 免费扫地大妈
<ofan> roylez: 那也可以啊
<hamo_none> ofan: ...
<hamo_none> ofan: 原来你好这一口
<ibodi> ofan:  那个QQ app 是叫什么？搜索不到。
<ofan> hamo_none: 不好這口
<ofan> ibodi: qq
<admins> 大家十一都发啥东西了
<admins> 晒晒福利
<ibodi> QQ 官网下载不让装啊？
<ofan> ib
<hamo_none> ibodi: iphone么？
<ofan> ibodi: 系統設置里開啓第三方源
<ibodi> 这样啊？那就算了。
<ibodi> hamo_none: nexus 7
<hamo_none> ibodi: 那可以直接走google play装啊
<hamo_none> ibodi: 搜QQ2012
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 搜狗输入法 Linux 版本即将诞生 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388128 Linux 桌面用户一直渴望在 Linux 平台下有个好的输入法，看来这个愿望马上快要实现了。在 9 月 22 日举行的“Linux Deepin 2012 用户与开发者大会”上，搜狗桌面事业部高级经理杨磊为大家做了《输入 …
<ibodi> hamo_none: 是哪个？名字叫什么？
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 上班去了没？
<hamo_none> ibodi: qq2012
<ibodi> 好。
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 去哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> ㏙````~`iiii
<CyrusYzGTt> ⌘。。
<ibodi> hamo_none: 没有这个啊？
<hamo_none> ibodi: 有啊...等我看看啊
<ibodi> 可能被反GFW 了？
<hamo_none> ibodi: 手机qq2012
<hamo_none> ibodi: == ， 你这是手机还是平板？
<ibodi> 平板。
<ibodi> 没有找到。
<ibodi> 只有QQ 浏览器。
<hamo_none> ibodi: 平板的话叫qqhd好像
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 18m啊
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 还没消息，还有一次面试
<hamo_none> ibodi: qq for pad
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 在家呆多久了？
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 我一直有工作啊
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 嘛
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 啥？
<ibodi> hamo_none: tencent tech shenzhen 一共找到9个。没有
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 这都行，一边工作，一边找工作
<ibodi> 没有事。先不用了。
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: ...
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: 很正常吧？
<ibodi> 估计还是回到 skype ? 现在大多用什么了你们？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我用gtalk和qq。skype没好友。
<ibodi> 多年没有用 skype 上面好友都不在线了。== 没有用了。
<ibodi> gtalk 在大陆能用？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 当然能用。
<ibodi> 哦
<ibodi> gmail 呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 不然现在怎么在这里发言？
<ibodi> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 能
<ibodi> 那么就 google.com 被GFW 了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google.com 也没有圈被 gfw 。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我现在用google.com.hk
<archl> ofan: 睡觉去
<huntxu> hamo_none: .
<jusss> 伊利的奶是真难喝
<hamo_none> huntxu: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 。。
<huntxu> hamo_none: 帮忙查个宏 _PC_REC_XFER_ALIGN
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 好久不喝奶了我。
<ibodi> 这年头仍然有人敢喝牛奶？
<hamo_none> huntxu: 啥的宏？
<jusss> ibodi: ?
<huntxu> hamo_none: man fpathconf
<ibodi> 资本主义国家也是认为牛奶对人体不好滴。
<jusss> ibodi: 因为不想喝碳酸饮料了，才喝奶的
<jusss> ibodi: 我们这水质很差，
<huntxu> hamo_none: libc的，不知道用来干啥
<hamo_none> huntxu: 额。。。
<ibodi> 碳酸饮料 那是更要避免了。对。
<ibodi> 中国的汤很好啊。
<hamo_none> huntxu:    pathconf(path,_PC_REC_XFER_ALIGN) call that tells what alignment is needed.
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 喝茶吧
<ibodi> 白菜汤总会做吧？
<ibodi> 茶也是。
<huntxu> hamo_none: 我想知道的是，这玩意的返回值啥时候不同
<jusss> ibodi: 在学校，没法自己做饭，宿舍不允许
<ibodi> 实在口渴，做个冰糖水梨汤
<huntxu> hamo_none: 或者咋样设置让他不同
<huntxu> hamo_none: http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Pathconf.html
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y Pathconf - The GNU C Library
<huntxu> hamo_none: 只说when your machine allow...，没说how...
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 冰糖雪梨汤好喝啊！
<hamo_none> huntxu: 这个是跟着系统走的吧？
<ibodi> jusss: 吃饭后可以多喝点菜汤。平时白开水总是有的吧？总比COLE 好。
<huntxu> hamo_none: 那啥系统会不同，或者说glibc的编译参数可以控制？
<jusss> gnome下在触摸板上不能用双指滑动实现滚轮的作用，真差
<hamo_none> huntxu: 不知道..你可以让P姐帮你在mac上试试
<ibodi> UbuntuTalk: 秋天常喝冰糖雪梨汤，健肺
<huntxu> pityonline: ~
<pityonline> hamo_none: ？
<jusss> 在X下就能，在gnome下却不能，日
<pityonline> huntxu: 试什么？
<jusss> mac下貌似也能
<archl> ibodi: 蛙儿好。
<huntxu> pityonline: pathconf(path,_PC_REC_XFER_ALIGN)的返回值
<pityonline> huntxu: 呃，好突然啊，这是哪里的函数？我要怎么测试？
<pityonline> huntxu: mac 的编程我还没弄过，只用 xcode 写过一个 hello world
<huntxu> hamo_none: 对额，你糊弄我
<hamo_none> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> pityonline: 有python不？
<pityonline> huntxu: Python 2.7.2 (default, Jun 20 2012, 16:23:33)
<huntxu> pityonline: 那有libc不？
<pityonline> huntxu: libc 怎么看？
<hamo_none> huntxu: mac就是个bsd..为啥没有Libc
<pityonline> huntxu: 我装了 xcode，c 的环境是有的
<ofan> libc 集成的
<huntxu> pityonline: import type, os
<huntxu> libc = ctypes.CDLL("libc.so.6", use_errno=True)
<huntxu> pityonline: fd = os.open('FILENAME', os.O_RDWR)
<huntxu> pityonline: libc.fpathconf(fd, 17)
<pityonline> huntxu: import type, os 会直接提示 import 的帮助文档
<huntxu> pityonline: python的环境里哦？
<pityonline> huntxu: 晕，我装了 imagemagick，这个是它的文档
<pityonline> huntxu: 呃，我没用过 python
<huntxu> pityonline: types
<huntxu> pityonline: 囧 = =
<jusss> ofan: 触摸板的双指滑动实习滚轮功能，由谁管
<pityonline> huntxu: 都返回空
<ofan> ju
<hamo_none> huntxu: 你发给P姐一个程序得了..
<ofan> jusss: 程序
<hamo_none> huntxu: 让P姐用python执行一下就可以了
<huntxu> hamo_none: 我咋知道用啥文件名...
<ofan> 睡觉
<jusss> ofan: 哪个程序
<huntxu> hamo_none: 你为什么不买mac TAT
<roylez> hamo_none: 黑毛
<hamo_none> huntxu: 穷...等你送我呢...
<hamo_none> roylez: 帽席...
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐帮我跑下
<huntxu> roylez: 你各种类型机器都有...
<ansik> chrome是不是比firefox占资源？
<roylez> huntxu: 跑什么跑
<ansik> 怎么看个视频，RAM一下就升到600+M了。
<roylez> huntxu: 5毛一个字母
<huntxu> roylez: 我把 hamo_none 抵押给你
 * hamo_none ...
<pityonline> roylez: 主席乘火打劫呀
 * hamo_none 卖艺不卖身！
<roylez> hamo_none: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/tracknick.pl.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y html/tracknick.pl
<roylez> hamo_none: 我找到对付你这种败类的办法了
<kevinyings_> hamo_none 什么艺，床上技艺
<hamo_none> roylez: aha?
<hamo_none> roylez: ...
<hamo_none> kevinyings_: ...
<hamo_none> roylez: 改个名字你都受不了..弱抱了...
<none_hamo> roylez: 我好赖还不改前缀...这次你没辙了吧...
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 没帽子了吧..
<roylez> hamo: 你换个nick试试
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez 
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez 
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez 
<hamo_slient> roylez: 如何？
<roylez> hamo_slient: 没用，操
<hamo_slient> roylez: 弱爆
 * hamo_slient （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo_slient （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo_slient （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子
<admins> 都别捣乱了
<hamo_slient> roylez: 哪搞的帽子？不科学啊
 * wzssyqa 恭喜花猫贺喜花猫
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 哪个花猫？
<hamo_slient> roylez: 不会被你摸给放鸽子了吧？
<wzssyqa> pityonline: hamo_slient
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 这是黑毛啊 hamo_slient 你花吗？
<hamo_slient> 。。
 * hamo_slient 卖艺不卖身！
<jusss> roylez: firefox下载youtube的插件，求
<jusss> ，
<jusss> j
<pylaurent> jusss:  easy youtube video downloader
<jusss> roylez: firefox youtube插件，求
<pylaurent> jusss:  easy youtube video downloader
<pylaurent> jusss: net video hunter
<majia321> userscripts上很多js
<jusss> pylaurent: html5的也能下ma
<majia321> jusss: http://userscripts.org/tags/youtube
<kk> majia321,啥网址y Scripts Tagged youtube - Userscripts.org
<majia321> jusss: 我偏好 http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25105
<kk> majia321,啥网址y Download YouTube Videos as MP4 for Greasemonkey
<majia321> jusss: 这个带webm下载 http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/62634
<kk> majia321,啥网址y YouTube Video Download for Greasemonkey
<abine> WOCAO
<abine> 想搜一下康熙来了都不行
<abine> 说是康后面的两个字是敏感词
<gebjgd> abine: 可怜的娃
<abine> 你老大爷的
<abine> 还让不让过日子了
<abine> gebjgd你那里现在是早上吧？？？
<gebjgd> abine: 你猜
<abine> 我猜就是早上了
<abine> 我大概的
<abine> 因为我们这里下午了
<abine> 我想太阳应该到了欧洲的上空了
<abine> 同学叫我帮忙找一个康熙来了的视频
<abine> 要把里面的三首歌剪辑出来
<abine> 合并在一起
<gebjgd> abine: 從來不看那東西
<hamo_slient> roylez: 你有没有感觉时间的权重太大了？
<abine> 我也是从来不看
<abine> 哈
<abine> 只是同学开口叫帮忙的
<abine> 所以就得 去找啦
<gebjgd> abine: 你的蛋好疼
<abine> 蛋疼也得去找啊
<abine> 木有办法
<gebjgd> abine: 剌掉
<abine> 答应了
<abine> 不能推辞
<RavenChan> 有谁用过zfsonlinux...?
<abine> 小众发行版本
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 幹嘛？
<abine> 应该很少人用的啦
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 你用过？
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 直接bsd上用就是了
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 應該還沒native支持
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 公司的機器上有
<RavenChan> zfsonlinux.org
<gebjgd> abine: 看清楚是 zfs on linux
<gebjgd> abine: 是文件系統
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 意義不大
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 不大吗？为什么
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 要麼上bsd
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 要麼btrfs
<RavenChan> gebjgd, btrfs还要等好多年……
<abine> 哦
<gebjgd> RavenChan: zfsonlinux也是一樣的
<abine> 唉
<abine> 还以为又是个发行版
<gebjgd> roylez: 我最近突然發現人民網不錯
<abine> ZFS on Linux
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 你用过么，别随便下结论啊
<abine> gebjgd: 你突然想念家乡了？？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】Ubuntu Server 双网卡如何实现端口汇聚？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388138 【求助】Ubuntu Server 双网卡如何实现端口汇聚？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtayfhvk — 2012-09-27 15:16
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 公司的機器上
<gebjgd> abine: 你傻吧 我是又找到了一個娛樂新聞網站
<RavenChan> gebjgd, zfs?zfsonlinux?
<gebjgd> RavenChan: zfs on opensuse
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 都能用在production中了，说明已经够稳定了不是
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 自己用用還好 看你幹嘛用了
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 出过什么大问题没？
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 不是production
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 純娛樂
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 給客戶向來是reiserfs
<gebjgd> RavenChan: zfs本身應該沒有問題 你做存儲問題不大
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 噗……reiserfs比zfsonlinux好不到哪去，if not even worse
<gebjgd> RavenChan: reiserfs穩定 快速 健壯
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 公司用了10多年了 工業生產系統 沒有問題
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 开玩笑吧……
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 真不是
<jusss> gebjgd: 你ubuntu上的pps从哪装的？
<gebjgd> jusss: 我沒ubuntu
<gebjgd> jusss: arch
<jusss> gebjgd: 你2个月前不是要给你的老机器装ubuntu看pps吗
<abine> ge
<gebjgd> jusss: 錯那個是電視卡
<gebjgd> jusss: 我向來在arch上看
<abine> gebjgd:  那你干嘛不用Gentoo啊
<gebjgd> jusss: AUR
<gebjgd> abine: 不愛編譯系
<gebjgd> abine: 要麼arch 要麼debian
<gebjgd> abine: 悶騷才用gentoo
<abine> arch安装配置也是和Gentoo一样折腾了
<gebjgd> abine: 配置簡單的要死
<jusss> gebjgd: 不知道啥是电视卡&别叫俺去google/man
<gebjgd> abine: 直接二進制
<gebjgd> abine: 比gentoo不知快速了好多倍
<gebjgd> abine: 傻逼才天天編譯呢
<abine> ar哈
<gebjgd> jusss: TV on pc
<abine> 我编译WEBOS
<jusss> abine: openwebos ？
<abine> 恩
<abine> 弄了几个晚上
<abine> 愣是没能跑
<jusss> 据说veer的屏幕很小，
<panda-z> abine: desktop or OE?
<abine> 编译到一半了
<abine> 台式机
<abine> Ubuntu12.04 32位的
 * jusss 在考虑买android手机还是veer
<abine> 弄了一大堆的源码回来
<abine> 当然是Verr之类的
<abine> Veer
<panda-z> abine: abine我问的是desktop版的还是openembedded版的
<gebjgd> jusss: 你是用 還是折騰？
<abine> desktop版
<gebjgd> jusss: 用就android 折騰不用就是veer
<abine> 不是嵌入式的
<abine> 连接被重置
<abine>       
<abine>       
<abine>       
<abine>       
<abine>       
<abine>         
<kk> abine:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jusss> gebjgd: 俺也不知道，据说veer的屏幕很小，而pre很贵
<panda-z> gebjgd: veer屏幕只有一般手机屏幕的一半多一点
<abine> 就打电话收发短信
<panda-z> abine: 照build-desktop readme的步骤来应该没问题的
<jusss> gebjgd: 你换了啥手机
<abine> ip5
<gebjgd> abine: 打電話收發短信用veer?
<gebjgd> abine: 你真有錢
<gebjgd> jusss: htc desire z 一年半前買的
<gebjgd> jusss: 沒有好的全鍵盤機器
<abine> gebjgd: 人家都用iPhone
<abine> VEER价格非常便宜
<gebjgd> abine: 人家是傻逼
<abine> 有黑莓的感觉
<abine> 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> abine: iphone那垃圾 沒鍵盤不能換電池
<gebjgd> abine: 腦殘才會買
<abine> 照你这样说
<abine> 满大街都是NC了
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 受刺激了？
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 專業果黑路過
<gebjgd> abine: 傻不多
<gebjgd> abine: 差不多
<gebjgd> ofan: ibus+rime不好用
<gebjgd> ofan: 騙子
<abine> 我用诺基亚的路过
<abine> 一直以来都是买的诺基亚
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 用不能换电池+没全键盘的N9的NC路过
<abine> 用诺基亚就是因为输入法比较顺手
<abine> 用习惯了
<abine> 其他手机的输入法不习惯
<jusss> abine: ibus怎么感觉也不如搜狗好
<abine> 我从来不用什么搜狗
<jusss> gebjgd: 哪家的bootloader是没锁的
<abine> 就用自带的IBUS
<nyfair> jusss: 你什么时候产生了linux上有好输入法的错觉？
<jusss> abine: 。。。
<abine> 哈
<jusss> nyfair: 嗯，的确是错觉
<abine> 用习惯了就好
<nyfair> 这个没办法
<gebjgd> jusss:ibus是輸入法架構
<jusss> nyfair: sogou 80分 ibus 50分
<gebjgd> jusss: fcitx pinyin啥的足夠好用了
<gebjgd> jusss: ibus rime你也可以試試看
<jusss> gebjgd: 好吧，俺小白，不想折腾输入法
<panda-z> gebjgd: fcitx不是有rime的wrapper吗
<gebjgd> panda-z: 爲了能輸入別的語言啊
<nyfair> rime那个也算好用？我怎么觉得还不如fcitx自带的
<gebjgd> nyfair: 習慣問題吧
<panda-z> gebjgd: 键盘布局？
<gebjgd> panda-z: 日語啊 韓語啊
<panda-z> gebjgd: 都有吧。。。
<panda-z> gebjgd: fcitx-hangul - Korean Input supported by libhangul
<nyfair> 有这项目不代表棒子都用这玩意
<nyfair> ibus-anthy刚好来打脸
 * jusss 在想是不是买个win玩游戏
<abine> 哈
<Oooops> jusss: 你买底裤？
<Oooops> 不穿西装？
<Oooops> 系统正版，游戏都盗版。搞啥。
<gebjgd> panda-z: fcitx也有日語？
<nyfair> 免费游戏神马的
<nyfair> fcitx-anthy
<jusss> Oooops: 没游戏玩，会空虚寂寞
<panda-z> nyfair: 打脸是什么意思
<Oooops> 直接wine吧。 jusss
<jusss> Oooops: 在学校什么也学不下去
<jusss> Oooops: 有些网络游戏，wine解决不了
<abine> wine玩不动的
<Oooops> 网络游戏，基本不玩。这不知道。其他的，没啥问题
<nyfair> 打脸就是自信满满的发表对某物的观点，然后马上被人举了个反例
<nyfair> 来玩gw2
<Oooops> gun n glory
<jusss> nyfair: 没听过这个游戏呀，gay war2?
<Oooops> gay war..
<nyfair> 盲生，你发现了华点
<jusss> Oooops: 这是破马大叔说的，不是俺说的
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大定理
<gebjgd> あいうえお
<Oooops> 破马生就一副gay模样。
<gebjgd> Oooops: 你和他搞過？還是匝地？
<hamo_slient> palomino|working: ^^^^
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> nyfair: 有款叫尾行的游戏，玩过没
 * MeaCulpa Linux游戏党路过
<gebjgd> jusss: 無聊 你還不如直接尾形 nyfair
<gebjgd> jusss: 人家就是女的
<gebjgd> jusss: 你可以直接推倒 之後合體
<pityonline> 有人知道 mac os 里的 ⇥ 是哪个键吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你咋知道人家是女的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 喬峰喬幫主說那個鍵沒用 直接扔了
<gebjgd> jusss: 我關注她好久了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 但有个软件里的快捷键是这个
<jusss> Oooops: gnome怎么改双指滑动实现滚轮的作用
<nyfair> jusss: 大叔你图森破啊，伦加最喜欢玩工口游戏了
<gebjgd> jusss: 覬覦她已久了
<nyfair> jusss: 推荐你一款，冲绳奴隶岛
<jusss> nyfair: 没win,玩不了
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。你都有老婆了，还整天想别的女人
<nyfair> jusss: wine
<Oooops> gebjgd: 你也这模样。
<gebjgd> jusss: 那怎麼了
<gebjgd> Oooops: XD
<Oooops> jusss: 安装synaptics
<Oooops> jusss: 安装gsynaptics
<jusss> Oooops: 额
<pityonline> gebjgd: 知道了，是 tab+right
<Oooops> palomino|working love roylez
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs Oooops around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 Oooops 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<WhiTeMoOn> jusss: 我下过一个游戏，支持双鼠标的。你懂不？
<palomino|working> 难道是illusion的... , WhiTeMoOn
<niewan> 安装LAMP什么都正常 但是往www里放建站程序 在浏览时 就出现Forbidden You don't have permission to access /upload/ on this server.   查了好多 都不好使 实在没办法了 求助
<WhiTeMoOn> 算你厉害
<jusss> WhiTeMoOn: 不懂，
<zodiac1111> 权限?
<jusss> roylez: ...
<niewan> 是啊 什么权限啊
<zodiac1111> You don't have permission to access /upload/ = =
 * jusss 召唤ee
<niewan> 装了好多遍
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<WhiTeMoOn> jusss: 你可以去搜搜 illusion 双鼠标
 * palomino|working 以德报怨
<palomino|working> 看我这心态多好阿主席 , roylez
<zodiac1111> niewan, 按字面意思,就是没有权限 = =,具体的话...
<jusss> Oooops: 装完gsynaptics后怎么改
<niewan> 怎么弄
<Oooops> jusss: 启动，不是有gui界面嘛。慢慢设置
<Oooops> roylez love palomino|working too
<niewan> httpd.conf里空算正常吗
<roylez> Oooops: ...
<jusss> Oooops: 在哪启动？直接运行gsynaptics说command not found
<zodiac1111> niewan, 给那个目录加权限试试咯
<jusss> roylez: 手下留人
<roylez> palomino|working: 帮我踢神
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 没权限
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 哟和 破马有帽子了
<roylez> palomino|working: 给你加马掌了...
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 可ee也有了。。
<Oooops> 小子们。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 马的速度啊
 * palomino|working 象征性地kick一下 Oooops 
<roylez> ....
<palomino|working> ....
<MeaCulpa> .
<gebjgd> 看到没 这就是多党执政的好处啊
<jusss> Oooops: 咋打开，不会
<niewan> 加权限好多了 神马 都没有了
<jusss> Oooops: 为毛人家X下就能直接用双指滑动代替滚轮，到gnome下就不行了，
<jusss> Oooops: 人家mac也能用双指滑动代替滚轮
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 天津市大学软件学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388148 求共同发展！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 搞软件的人人 — 2012-09-27 16:23
<nyfair> 话说，linux上有办法搞那个游戏一样的一个屏幕双鼠标么
<niewan> 无解了。。。。。。。。闹心一天 。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 人家unix当年不是一台主机，n个屏幕 键盘在玩吗，一个屏幕俩鼠标不是很稀奇吧
<jusss> nyfair: multi-seat
<zodiac1111> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10445455/apache-dont-have-permission-to-access-on-this-server-when-i-am-using-virtua
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y apache: don't have permission to access / on this server. when I am using virtualhost - Stack Overflow
<nyfair> jusss: multi-seat我用过，但是你也说了n个屏幕
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 装包包
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 混到共舞猿了么
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 没呢
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 估计混不上了
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包包
<majia321> clear
<kevinyings_>  clear
<kevinyings_> clc
<kevinyings_> cl
<kevinyings_> c
<kevinyings_> c
<kevinyings_> c
<kevinyings_> c
<kevinyings_> c
<kk> kevinyings_:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<admins> c
<admins> c
<admins> c
<admins> c
<admins> c
<admins> c
<admins> cc
<admins> c
<admins> c
<kk> kevinyings_: .. ..
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 忙啥呢 ？ 你不是在海外的么 ？ 这么早出没 ？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 10:50了 苹果汁都下肚了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 休假ing
<abine> 哈
<admins> d
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 你那是白天 ？
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 是
<abine> gebjgd:  你应该睡到太阳晒屁股
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 一年几天假
<kevinyings_> ？
<abine> 10??
<jusss> nyfair: 。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 大白天不去耍 ， 做宅男 ？
<zltan> long time no see
<zltan> it's nice to see so many of you still dedicate to ubuntu
<kevinyings__> ll
<gebjgd> kevinyings__: 30天  不算周末和节假日
<kevinyings__> gebjgd 这么爽，不过还是太少，周末和节假日加起来多少？
<gebjgd> kevinyings__: 你自己算啊
<gebjgd> kevinyings__: 一年那么多周六日 + 节假日
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 去18M面试的咋样？
<hamo_slient> onlylove: 还在等消息呢
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 这久啊？我刚才接了个电话……让我9号去面试deskhelp的职位……
<hamo_slient> onlylove: 18M？
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 嗯
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 那么牛的公司，需要deskhelp么……自己直接搞定了
<hamo_slient> onlylove: 你一定是没看过那个漫画
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 哪个？求科普，求地址
<hamo_slient> onlylove: 等我给你找啊
<kevinyings__> hamo_slient 18 摸
<hamo_slient> onlylove: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/612edf3agw1dx6l2qfvhbj.jpg
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 暴强……受不了了
<kevinyings__> 靠
<kevinyings__> deskhelp nb型的
<hamo_slient> kevinyings__: 嗯..18M的helpdesk NB到爆了
<onlylove> hamo_slient: NB到什么程度……求科普，我好有个准备……别到那变成SB
<hamo_slient> onlylove: 看图就知道了...
<onlylove> hamo_slient: 就是那个接线的operator？打个电话还要排队？
<hamo_slient> onlylove: .
<jusss> Lounge在哪
<ghosert> 我问一个问题
<ghosert> 比如我先sudo apt-get purge fcitx，然后发觉没删干净，就紧接着手工把 /usr/bin/fcitx 这个文件删除了，然后再次sudo apt-get install fcitx 的时候，就发觉 /usr/bin/fcitx 永远也不会再生成了
<ghosert> 谁知道咋回事？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 因为 /usr/bin/fcitx 这个文件在fcitx-bin 这个包里
<ghosert> 。。。
<ghosert> 我实际安装的时候用了这个语句
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 删除的时候就不行了
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 删除的时候应该用 sudo apt-get purge fcitx; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<ghosert> 我应该已经 autoremove 过了
<wzssyqa> ghosert: sudo apt-get purge fctitx-libs
<ghosert> 我初次安装的时候
<ghosert> 使用的是
<ghosert> apt-get install fcitx fcitx-data fcitx-config-common fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-sunpinyin libsunpinyin3 fcitx-frontend-gtk2
<ghosert> 所以我purge的时候使用的是
<ghosert> apt-get purge fcitx fcitx-data fcitx-config-common fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-sunpinyin libsunpinyin3 fcitx-frontend-gtk2
<ghosert> 这里的fcitx-bin应该是按dependency自动安装的
<ghosert> 不知道为啥purge的时候就没自动删除
<ghosert> 而且我也用了 autoremove
<ghosert> 只不过是没 autoremove --purge
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 删除干啥？
<ghosert> fcitx-bin 没有被删除
<ghosert> 所以我手工去删了
<ghosert> 照道理
<ghosert> apt-get install fcitx 应该就自动安装 fcitx-bin 了吧
<ghosert> 卸载的时候也应该是这样
<ghosert> 不知为什么没自动卸载
<ghosert> 我再试试吧
<ghosert> 还有一个问题，谁知道 fcitx 和 firefox 的冲突问题？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 怎么冲突了？
<ghosert> 就是如果在使用firefox的时候
<ghosert> 如果切换过fcitx到中文
<kevinyings__> ghosert 怎么样？
<ghosert> 会随机出现无法右键弹出firefox菜单的问题
<ghosert> 右键网页任意位置，没有菜单弹出
<ghosert> 碰到过没？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 那个版本？
<ghosert> 网上有一些说法
<ghosert> 要装 fcitx-frontend-gtk2
<ghosert> 但是我装了没效果
<ghosert> 我的版本是
<ghosert> firefox 15.0
<ghosert> ubuntu 10.04
<ghosert> fcitx 4.1
<ghosert> fcitx 4.1.2
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 好老，已经不支持了
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 能用就谢天谢地吧
<ghosert> 你说哪个老？
<ghosert> ubuntu老？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 对
<ghosert> 频繁换没意思
<ghosert> 我搞开发的
<ghosert> gui 不重要
<onlylove> 搞开发可以考虑debian
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 那就将就用4.1.2
<ghosert> 输入法和firefox有问题总是不爽的
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 或者给我点钱，我给你搞到4.2.6
<ghosert> 对
 * imadper 
<ghosert> 貌似我感觉升级到4.2会没问题
 * imadper 升级不升级输入法, 和搞开发有关系?
<imadper> wzssyqa: 早
<wzssyqa> imadper: 支持 10.04太蛋疼，没钱没动力
<wzssyqa> imadper: 早
<imadper> hamo_slient: 早, 哑巴蛤蟆
<ghosert> wzssyqa: 你是fcitx开发者？
<imadper> hamo_slient: 哥回来了!
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 不是，但是你现在用的那deb包是我做的
<ghosert> 我用的是nightly-team ppa
<ghosert> 是你搞的？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 你去看看都是谁上传的喽
<ghosert> 你要多少钱
<ghosert> 给10.04升到4.2好了
<wzssyqa> imadper: 我是不是应该狮子大开口
<imadper> wzssyqa: 不用吧... 要个5w就差不多了
<ghosert> 太贵如果我觉得不核算，那我只能自己搞了
<wzssyqa> imadper: reasonable price
<imadper> wzssyqa: 必须的
<ghosert> 或者你告诉我咋么搞
<ghosert> 搞完我上传造福10.04
<ghosert> 给点tips就行了
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 告诉你怎么搞，完全不是这个价格了吧？
<ghosert> 这样说吧
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 几乎要全职给你上一个月课
<ghosert> 真的？
<ghosert> 我也是开发者
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 否则的话，我干嘛不搞啊
<ghosert> 只不过是搞server的，需要别人叫一个月？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 难道真要搞你这点钱
<alvin_rxg> server ?  ftp server?
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 搞服务器的不是有个ssh就能活麻
<ghosert> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 好像很好玩的样子哎～
 * imadper 你们真黑
<ghosert> 开发平台我自己转到ubuntu desktop了而已
<ghosert> 一般来说，跨平台的开发也是在windows上完成
<imadper> ghosert: 为啥要用ubuntu这货...
<ghosert> 再部署到linux
<hamo_slient> imadper: ...
<ghosert> 其实不是为了中文也没什么问题
<gebjgd> imadper: 不黑
<ghosert> 只是fcitx为啥不升级4.2
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你至少要收他3000软民币
<imadper> hamo_slient: 度度哥, 贵度现在要正式不?
<hamo_slient> imadper: 当然要啊...
<hamo_slient> imadper: 不过你还不能正式吧？
<imadper> hamo_slient: 应届的?
<ghosert> 收钱我觉得是应该的
<imadper> hamo_slient: 不是我....
<abine> 哈哥哥
<abine> 蛤蟆哥哥
<imadper> hamo_slient: 是上次你给推的那个. 我只能说, 贵度的效率跟IBM有一拼呀
<gebjgd> ghosert: fcitx 4.2.6-1 撸过
<hamo_slient> imadper: 额...现在HR都去忙校招了
<hamo_slient> palomino|working: 破马居然带帽帽了..
<ghosert> gebjgd: 你有？
<palomino|working> ....... , hamo_slient
<gebjgd> ghosert: 这么的吧 我教你 你给我钱 我保证收费比 wzssyqa 便宜
<imadper> hamo_slient: gaoji...
<ghosert> 给一个呗
<palomino|working> ee给的
<gebjgd> ghosert: 没法给你
<ghosert> 哦，也要钱
<ghosert> 为啥
 * hamo_slient 破马和EE居然有奸情...
<abine> 哈
<palomino|working> = = , hamo_slient
<ghosert> deb传过来
<gebjgd> ghosert: 不用deb
<ghosert> 哦
<gebjgd> ghosert: arch撸过
<ghosert> 哦
<hamo_slient> imadper: 让他等吧...各种等就是了
<ghosert> 那就算了
<palomino|working> 牺牲了主席才得到的阿 , hamo_slient
<hamo_slient> imadper: 他在哪？
<imadper> hamo_slient: 广州呀
 * hamo_slient 原来是三角恋...
<hamo_slient> imadper: 度度在广州有校招么？
<gebjgd> ghosert: 自己找啪～～啪～～啊～～啊
<palomino|working> ....... , hamo_slient
<imadper> palomino|working: 主席牺牲了?
<imadper> hamo_slient: 不知道....
<palomino|working> 他被ee给... , imadper
<ghosert> j这地方太乱了
<gebjgd> ghosert: ppa
<imadper> hamo_slient: 贵度上次扔我笔试答卷, 我一辈子不去百度
<gebjgd> ghosert: 简称啪啪啊
<hamo_slient> imadper: 啥情况？
<ghosert> 啥意思，你给我ppa ?
<gebjgd> ghosert: 找ppa
<imadper> hamo_slient: 凡是霸笔的, 简历和试卷都被扔了....
<ghosert> 木有
<gebjgd> ghosert: 那就自己编译啊
<ghosert> 别人支持的版本低
<ghosert> 懒
<gebjgd> ghosert: 有什么难的
<hamo_slient> imadper: 木有吧？
<ghosert> 没难度也懒
<imadper> hamo_slient: 老子霸笔是因为百度的渣hr系统, 有两个!!!
<gebjgd> ghosert: 做开发的 不会编译 太丢人了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • TNND，迅雷弱智透了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388159 用XP系统自带的下载功能下载了一个10.04，结果启动过程中黑屏10分钟 我有MD5验算工具，演算完才发现找不到它的MD5值，只好用种子文件再下一次 可是迅雷却问原先下载的那个ISO文件是不是删掉，搞得我重 …
<ghosert> 会
<imadper> hamo_slient: 老子刚好去了另外一个系统!
<hamo_slient> imadper: 我记得我那年专门给霸笔的人留了个屋子的
<huntxu> palomino|working: 马叔求帽
<ghosert> 还是懒
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我帮你踢了蛤蟆
<imadper> ghosert: 三分钟的事情...
<hamo_slient> huntxu: ...
<gebjgd> ghosert: 那就等着吧 明年就有了
<palomino|working> ......... , huntxu
<ghosert> 没事
<imadper> hamo_slient: 留了屋子, 不留怕我们闹事.
<imadper> hamo_slient: 然后转头就把我们的简历+试卷给扔了
<hamo_slient> imadper: 而且我也知道我有个朋友就霸笔去的百度...
<ghosert> 你们都是学生？
<hamo_slient> imadper: 这你都知道..
<hamo_slient> imadper: 你gaoji了...
<imadper> hamo_slient: 广东最后一站
<ghosert> 谁想来我公司
<huntxu> ghosert: 你公司做什么
<hamo_slient> imadper: 最后一站的话，那就等吧...
<onlylove> 你公司做什么
<imadper> hamo_slient: 必须知道呀! 我们学校第一高手, 搞c++的. 面你们的c++岗位, 连笔试都没过, 可能吗?!
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 什么公司
<ghosert> 全球最大电商
<gebjgd> ghosert: 你们什么公司 说说看
<huntxu> imadper: c++第一高手 = =
<gebjgd> ghosert: GE?
<hamo_slient> imadper: 一般会在办校招前几天去弄当地学生的简历
<ghosert> eBay
<gebjgd> ghosert: 还是中国电力？
<onlylove> 全球最大电商？
<gebjgd> ghosert: 我了个去
<onlylove> 哦，易趣
<hamo_slient> imadper: 如果是软件研发岗，还真有可能...
<ghosert> 。。。
<ghosert> 易趣都来了。。。
<ghosert> 我打中文了吗？
<imadper> ghosert: 第一大电商? 估计是那个叫啥amazon的东西吧?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你去吧
<huntxu> ghosert: 能翻墙的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ebay
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 多好
<ghosert> amazon已经去搞云计算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正好你业务熟悉
<ghosert> 不算电商了
 * imadper amazon不算电商了....
<gebjgd> 电商？ 我怎么觉得中国电力才是
<ghosert> 不算了
<gebjgd> 卖电的
<gebjgd> 国企 天天看报纸就够了
<imadper> gebjgd: 中石油 中石化
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 好久没回国了把
<ghosert> 不和你们扯了
<ghosert> 算了
<ghosert> 我走了
<imadper> ghosert:
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 没有
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 早叫国家电网了
<imadper> ghosert: 我倒是想知道, 啥是第一大电商...
<ghosert> 。。。
<imadper> ghosert: bestbuy?
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 哎呀呀 李小琳改的？
<wzssyqa> ghosert: wzssyqa#gmail.com
<hamo_slient> imadper: 第一大电商？
<ghosert> 干吗
<hamo_slient> imadper: 就是第一大忽悠吧..
<ghosert> wzssyqa: 想来？
<imadper> hamo_slient: ibm?
<ghosert> 想啥职位
<ghosert> 发简历过来
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 外企太吓人，搞布丁
 * imadper 不想去电商, 只是想知道第一大电商是啥东西
<ghosert> ghoster_e@msn.com
<ghosert> 谁要来，发简历
<gebjgd> imadper: 同问
<gebjgd> ghosert: 月薪多少？
<hamo_slient> ghosert: 啥公司》？
<ghosert> java, linux admin 都有
<ghosert> 2万吧
<gebjgd> ghosert: 工作地点？
<huntxu> hamo_slient: 你可以去了
<onlylove> 要多少经验
<huntxu> hamo_slient: 反正你没啥追求
<ghosert> 上海
 * imadper 全线java开发? 那没兴趣...  hamo_slient  你没节操, 你去吧
<gebjgd> ghosert: 算了。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 外面太乱了，我明天还是回医院吧
<huntxu> imadper: 我本来也想说他没节操的...
<ghosert> 你们都是学生？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我拔了智齿
<imadper> ghosert: 公司叫啥都不知道, 有啥好投简历的
<gebjgd> ghosert: 显然不是
<imadper> huntxu: 那就一起说呀!
<ghosert> 看历史记录
<ghosert> 公司我说过了
<wzssyqa> ghosert: 好有钱，那得多要点，反正你可以报销的
<gebjgd> imadper: ebay
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我现在身上两块人造骨头
<gebjgd> imadper: 闹玩呢
<imadper> huntxu: 想说又不说....
<ghosert> 我走了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 耳骨？
<imadper> gebjgd: 真是ebay呀? 那个全球最大嘛?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是做好了么
<huntxu> imadper: 我觉得老这样打击他不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么又做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我吃了4天的流食了
<imadper> huntxu: 你问问 hamo_slient , 这算是打击嘛?!
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两只耳朵
<huntxu> hamo_slient: 算嘛？
<jusss> gebjgd: 黑不少钱吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是就一只耳朵有问题么
<gebjgd> jusss: ？
<gebjgd> jusss: 医保全免费
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两只
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这次永久性了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用再做了
<gebjgd> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我快饿死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太减肥了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你不是想减肥么
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 拔双边的智齿去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜你啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马上就步入正常人的行列
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用参加残奥会了
<jusss> airplanes part ii,感觉很好听
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: :/
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 不是特奥会么
<hamo_slient> 。。。
<hamo_slient> huntxu: imadper 懒得理你们
<hamo_slient> huntxu: imadper 吃饭去了..afk
<huntxu> imadper: 懒得理你
 * wzssyqa 走了？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 你太狠了，居然特奥会
 * wzssyqa 我的钱啊~~~~~~
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你太狠了
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 拜胡须大神
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 不就是个啪啪啊的事情么 还不给人家弄 你看ebay的活没了吧
<onlylove> 理解不了ebay为什么不自己弄
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我恨lucid 如前端恨ie6
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<gebjgd> onlylove: 人家本事太大 人太懒 不屑于自己编译
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 他自己的工作平台嘛，升级到12.04就好了
<huntxu> 靠，我用ubuntu的时候还是h开头的
<huntxu> 传说中硬硬的鸟那个版本
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> hardy?
<huntxu> hardy heron
<huntxu> 不是硬硬的鸟么...
<palomino|working> LOL
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是从 6.06 开始用的。
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: Ubuntu跟debian不一样，debian加什么新特性，需要的准备工作这个版本就会准备好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 从 11.04 以后，就再没有碰过 ubuntu 了。
<wzssyqa> Ubuntu是完全没有准备
 * jusss 咋这么多人翻唱airplanes...
<wzssyqa> backports起来怪麻烦
<jusss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CCDYcEDhGY&feature=endscreen
<kk> jusss,啥网址y YouTube - Avril Lavigne -Airplanes/ My Happy Ending/ Don't Tell Me (The Black Star Tour-Singapore 2011)
<gebjgd> huntxu: 之后你就用arch了？
<jusss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izq8vt6kfqw&feature=related
<kk> jusss,啥网址y YouTube - Rihanna Airplanes
<huntxu> gebjgd: 唔，08年7月份记得是...
<gebjgd> huntxu: 难怪
<huntxu> 难怪啥
<gebjgd> huntxu: 没啥
 * adam8157 @home
<huntxu> adam8157: 你休假了？！
<huntxu> adam8157: 这不科学！
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 在家了
<jusss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsd0-J_I458&feature=related
<kk> jusss,啥网址y YouTube - Eminem performing "Airplanes" LIVE at Activision E3 Party, June 14, 2010
 * jusss 最喜欢airplanes part ii
<adam8157> huntxu: 我这还是调休... 我今年还有18天的带薪假没休
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 这么多假！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个榨汁机器
<huntxu> adam8157: 求内推............
<gebjgd> adam8157: 这么多假期？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 难以置信
<adam8157> gebjgd: 去年攒到今年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太爽了 终于能喝水果了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哦。。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 每年15天
<palomino|working> 还能攒！！
<imadper> adam8157: 自愧不如捷克..
<huntxu> gebjgd: 不在大天朝水果不榨也能喝....
<huntxu> gebjgd: 理解一下水深火热的人民吧...
<gebjgd> huntxu: 不行 没有自己榨汁安全。。。
<gebjgd> huntxu: 你找五羊 把你接到美帝去
<huntxu> gebjgd: 天朝的水果榨了过滤再蒸馏成纯净水都觉得不安全...
<huntxu> TAT
<gebjgd> huntxu: 他搞鸡的
<palomino|working> ..........
<huntxu> gebjgd: gaoji的找蛤蟆，卖身不卖艺的
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你菊紧了？
<gebjgd> huntxu: 也是哈
<imadper> archl: 拜裸姐
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<fhmdgxs> test
<kk> fhmdgxs, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<zhanshime01> test
<zhanshime01> kk
<kk> zhanshime01, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<zhanshime01> help
<jusss> !ls | zhanshime01
<zhanshime01> !ls
<zhanshime01> !ls |
<jusss> lubot2那sui货没在
<zhanshime01> 在
<jusss> 估计被加+q了
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • uboot编译时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388161 root@hdx-desktop:/u-boot-2008.10# make CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux- make: arm-linux-gcc：命令未找到 for dir in tools examples api_examples ; do make -C $dir _depend ; done make[1]: arm-linux-gcc：命令未找到 make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/u-boot-2008.10/tools'  …
<jusss> 吃饭去
<zhanshime01> 恩
<gebjgd> 强 烈抗议罪恶的资本主义——我妹妹上月在澳洲生孩子，医院故意安排住高级单间，不但一分钱不要，还故意提供免费饭菜；出院后，医生护士还故意每个星期上门给 她和宝宝进行免费检查；填写出生证后，政府恶意给了5000澳元（相当34000人民币）奖励，每个月500澳元牛奶费给小宝宝……你们到底耍什么诡计？
<gebjgd> XD
<zhanshime01> gebjgd:你有妹?
<fivesheep> 知道为什么会免费么, 这些八国联军强盗的后代, 他们掠夺了我们的资源, 破坏了我们国家的伟大传承. 现在继续他们祖宗的老本行, 掠夺我们伟大祖国的优秀基因
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 求與乃妹結合
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 没有 g+上看的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你不是想减肥么
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 拔智齿去
<fivesheep> 我已经拔掉了
<fivesheep> 早就
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没关系
<fivesheep> 如果没记错, 当天就能吃东西了
<zhanshime01> 切,g+是毛,我只知道淫淫
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 拔掉2颗后槽牙
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 做inlay
<fivesheep> ...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 保证你瘦下来
<fivesheep> 太贵了
<fivesheep> 我没医保 现在
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恩 我知道 超贵
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我操
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那你得病了怎么办？
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 要看人民网
<abine> 我也没有医保
<abine> 三无
<fivesheep> 得了大病?  这倒不怕
<fivesheep> 医院先救人
<fivesheep> 然后帮忙解决药费
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我周一拔的，现在还不能正常的咀嚼
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美帝真好啊
<fivesheep> 小病, 我爸在国内是副主任医师. 自备药物
<fivesheep> 带了不少药回来
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啧啧 二代啊
<abine> 其实，医疗是违反自然界发展规律的
<gebjgd> abine: 滚
<abine> gebjgd:
<abine> 难道不是么
<CyrusYzGTt> abine§ 是，也不是
<zhanshime01> abine: 与天斗其乐无穷
<zhanshime01> 毛爷爷看到你,眼泪都下来了
<zhanshime01> :-))
<abine> 一切顺其自然
<abine> 医疗就是逆天行事
<gebjgd> zhanshime01: 那是毛腊肉
<abine> 如果活着，饱受煎熬，生不如死，那可以痛快死去就是一种解脱
<zhanshime01> abine: ......
<abine> 怕也没用
<abine> 所以，趁还活着，过的快乐一些
<abine> http://box.zhangmen.baidu.com/m?word=mp3,,,[escala]&gate=1&ct=134217728&tn=baidumt,feeling+good&si=feeling+good;;escala;;0;;0&lm=-1&attr=0,0&rf=zb&size=3879731&mtype=1
<abine> 一起听音乐吧
<zhanshime01> 吾命由我不由天
<abine> KK今天好像哑巴了
<abine> 我发网址，它也不通报一声
<imadper> roylez_: 主席... 我刚看了一下banlist... 怎么ee被你给ban了?
<roylez_> imadper: ...
<roylez_> imadper: 瞎玩的...
 * adam8157 nnnnd 高铁票都买了, 结果发现机票价格也差不多就那些
<roylez_> adam8157: 把ee解封了吧...
 * adam8157 返程
 * imadper ....
<abine> 哈
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<abine> 大神被封了？？
<abine> 不是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 封神了。。 封神榜現
<abine> 可怜的神啊
<abine> 围观哪个是姜子牙？
<CyrusYzGTt> abine§ Yayi ， 牙醫
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 集性感美貌与古典音乐才华于一身，闯进2008年赛季最后决赛的弦乐四重奏组合ESCALA在2009年夏季以首张同名大碟《ESCALA》勇夺英国金榜亚军，舞动古典音乐最时髦的听觉快感。
<abine> 在听她们的演奏
<CyrusYzGTt> 音樂白癡路過
<abine> 耳朵不聋的都可以听得出来这么动听的音乐
<zhanshime01> abine:流量木有了
<abine> 你用无线上网么？
<abine> 3G的？？
<zhanshime01> 移动wlan
<abine> 用宽带吧
<abine> 移动的WLAN
<abine> 不是按时间计费么
<abine> 可以买个帐号啊
<abine> 不限流量的
<zhanshime01> 人多的时候垃圾的要死,不过上传给力
<abine> 在淘宝上有卖帐号的
<zhanshime01> 网上买的号用完了
<abine> 几块钱包一个月什么的
<zhanshime01> 临时用自己的
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 再买一个
<abine> 我这里没有wlan的信号
<zhanshime01> 放假回来在买
<abine> 恩
<abine> 嘿嘿
<zhanshime01> 上传比下载快.....
<gebjgd> …
<zhanshime01> 上传400+,下载就看人多不多了,人多时卡到死
<zhanshime01> 投诉移动2次了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 那个Windows7的BCD文件怎么写？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388165 装Arch的时候把那100M分区格成ext4挂/boot了。然后装os-proder，grub-mkconfig ,没找到Windows，开始觉得不对劲。然后查资料，发现windows的启动过程BOOTMGR----BCD----WINLOAD.exe. bootmgr和bcd文件自己找了份放进去了，但 …
 * adam8157 afk
<CyrusYzGTt> ass fuck back.. ?? afk??
<dwjie> (add-to-list 'load-path (expand-file-name "~/.emacs.d")) 这个无用呢？
<dwjie> 不能加载目录下的文件啊。。
<imadper> dwjie: 啥叫没用?
<CyrusYzGTt> chmod +rx
<imadper> dwjie: 你现在输出一下 load-path 看看有没有 .emacs.d
<imadper> dwjie: 有的话, 那句话就是有用
<dwjie> imadper: 没chmod
<imadper> dwjie: 啥??? 跟chmod什么关系?????
<dwjie> ====
<dwjie> 我再试试
<imadper> dwjie: 你知道你刚才贴出来的那句话是什么含义吗?
<dwjie> imadper: 加载目录下的文件。
<imadper> dwjie: 才不是....
<dwjie> imadper: 不是么？
<imadper> dwjie: 不是....
<imadper> dwjie: 你先看手册吧
<dwjie> (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d")
<dwjie> .
<alvin_rxg> ..
<kingheaven> 好久没来了...
 * maplebeats 怎么把简历堆满
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 写过 HelloWorld.c 写过 frac.c 写过 fabi.c
<dwjie> 怎么样emacs启动后自动加载某个目录的文件啊？？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 这样子写不会被鄙视？
<dwjie> ...
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 写过 linux.c
 * maplebeats 翻了翻linux的源码，没发现我写的语句
<alvin_rxg> joke.c
<alvin_rxg> stupid.bat
<maplebeats> 为什么都是.c
<maplebeats> 我写的.js和.py比较多。。。虽然都没什么用
<alvin_rxg> restart.auto.bat
<maplebeats> fuck.sh
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 12306.js
<dwjie> (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d")
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 小心快递。。。
<dwjie> 不是启动的时候加载.el文件，然后运行么？？
<tone_> - -@
<imadper> dwjie: ...都说不湿了
<imadper> dwjie: 都说不是了...
<imadper> dwjie: require嘞?
<imadper> ........
<imadper> dwjie: C-h f   C-h v   这两个快捷键...
<dwjie> imadper, 我在.emacs.d目录下放了一个启动后最大化的文件， 然后启动的时候怎么能调用这个文件？
<imadper> dwjie: require可以装载那个文件. 不过最大化可能是个函数, 需要你调用
<imadper> dwjie: ps. 最大化, 可以考虑交给wm去做.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 光管
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 痴管
<mugebjgd> ofan 饭管
<dwjie> imadper, 主要我是想.emacs.d下有多个文件，每个文件完成启动时要加载的东西， 然后能不能把这写文件加载啊。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 没泡上医院的年轻护士？
<imadper> dwjie: 自己写个函数, 遍历加载每一个文件?
<dwjie> imadper, nnd 我看网上就是这样介绍的。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 还和越南妹鬼混呢？
<dwjie> imadper, (load-file "~/.emacs.d/automax.el") 这个可以加载文件。。
<Lynx-nc> emacs类似linux加载init.rc脚本的做法网上有看到过，好像是在emacs中文网上有
<imadper> dwjie: 我知道呀
<dwjie> imadper, 哎！
<imadper> dwjie: 你是要加载所有的文件呀?!
<imadper> dwjie: 你知道自己想做什么吗?
<imadper> dwjie: 主要我是想.emacs.d下有多个文件，每个文件完成启动时要加载的东西，然后能不能把这写文件加载啊。。    这也能叫别人读懂?
<dwjie> imadper, 呵呵
<imadper> dwjie: 啥叫"每个文件完成启动时要加载的东西"
<imadper> dwjie: 你是想说, 每个文件都要在启动的时候加载?
<imadper> dwjie: 你说完这个之后, 就告诉我load-file函数能加载...
<imadper> dwjie: 我表示, 不明白你什么意思...
<dwjie> imadper, load-file 我试过能行。。
<imadper> dwjie: 我知道可以呀, 你想干嘛你没说清楚呀
<dwjie> imadper, load-path不是加载路径罗？
<imadper> dwjie: 是加载路径呀
<imadper> dwjie: 但是没说加载路径里面的东西会被自动加载呀
<dwjie> imadper, 晕误解了。。
<imadper> C-h f require     cc dwjie
<dwjie> imadper, Describe function:
<imadper> dwjie: 我是让你看看, require是不是你想要的那个函数
<dwjie> imadper, 不是的。。
<imadper> dwjie: 你想要什么效果?
<imadper> dwjie: emacs启动之后, 自动调用最大化那个函数?
<dwjie> imadper, 这个是
<imadper> dwjie: 那你就require那个文件之后, 加上一句调用那个函数就行了
<imadper> dwjie: 怎么可能不死后
<imadper> dwjie: 怎么可能不是
<imadper> dwjie: 除非你的emacs是你自己写出来的. 不然, 只要你用的是标准的gnu emacs, 那就是这个样子的
<dwjie> imadper, ......
<imadper> dwjie: 你说, require 哪里不行了?
<dwjie> imadper,  ====
<imadper> dwjie: 你按照我说的做, 有啥错? 说出来, 我帮你看看
<dwjie> imadper,  我试下先， 等会跟你说。。
<imadper> dwjie: 为啥require不是你想要的函数, 也说来听听, 我学习一下
<dwjie> imadper, ok 我明白了。。
<dwjie> imadper, 呵呵
<dwjie> imadper, 3x ..
<imadper> pylaurent: 你语文怎么样?
<pylaurent> = =.
<imadper> pylaurent: 学计算机之前, 先学好语文.
<pylaurent> imadper: = =。
<pylaurent> 这。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:    你发错人了么少年
<imadper> pylaurent: 我是告诉你这个重点.
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:   我语文还行啊
<imadper> pylaurent: 扯.... 等我下次回去考你....
<pylaurent> imadper:    行～
<imadper> pylaurent: 你知道聪辉都被我秒了吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   我发现我们这里就我一个用emacs的
<imadper> pylaurent: 我呀!
<pylaurent> imadper:    辉哥太弱了！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:   你走了就剩我了
<imadper> pylaurent: 仨辐同一毂当其无有车之用也   怎么解释
<imadper> s/仨/卅/
<dwjie> imadper, 还有我呀。。
<imadper> dwjie: 你又不是我们实验屋的...
<imadper> dwjie: 你是谁? 认识我们?
<imadper> pylaurent: dwjie 是新招的?
<dwjie> imadper, 我在用emacs 啊。。
<pylaurent> imadper:  不认识。。。
<dwjie> .....
<dwjie> imadper, 不知道你们是干什么的哦，，
<pylaurent> imadper:    你敢出点正常点的么
<imadper> pylaurent: 硬伤....
<imadper> pylaurent: 别逗了, 那是老子. 我高考断句, 考得就是老子
<pylaurent> imadper:   我去翻古汉语随便找句都能考倒你好不好
<imadper> pylaurent: 别逗了... 我从国策开始读, 读到老庄, 高考语文除了作文都是满分
<imadper> pylaurent: 阅读都是满分. 能被你考注
<dwjie> pylaurent, ......
<pylaurent> imadper: = =|||
<pylaurent> imadper:   色大象！
<imadper> pylaurent: 滚粗!
<dwjie> 还在高考？
<pylaurent> = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 我高中不上课, 就是再看这些说
<imadper> s/说/书/
<pylaurent> imadper:   这...
<imadper> dwjie: 我跟你不熟, 不好意思跟你开玩笑....
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯把你的外号加进bot
<imadper> pylaurent: 我的bot给关了. 容易被kkt
<pylaurent> imadper:   kk怎么有星了。。。
<dwjie> imadper, 哦
<imadper> pylaurent: 星... 不知道是啥...
<pylaurent> imadper:    被T了就再进
<imadper> pylaurent: 你不用面试的嘛?
<pylaurent> imadper:   在啊
<imadper> pylaurent: 被+q
<imadper> pylaurent: 面的肯定不是妹子...
<dwjie> pylaurent, +q是什么意思的？
<dwjie> imadper, +q是什么意思？
<imadper> dwjie: 禁言
<imadper> pylaurent: 说好的照片呢?!
<pylaurent> imadper:    妹纸走了！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:   去了另外一个房间
<dwjie> imadper, 上次被加了一次， 呵呵。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ［求教］ubuntu12.04如何进入恢复模式？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388169 各位好，我的电脑是dell e5420，使用自带的ubuntu系统，由10.04升级到12.04 晚上误操作，将原来自己的管理组下的用户使用 sudo usermod -G 命令把当前用户添加到其他用户组去了……悲惨！ 现在当前 …
<dwjie> kk,  ....
<imadper> dwjie: 被无数次
<gebjgd> pylaurent: 这里有个妹子
<pylaurent> gebjgd:   你是妹纸？
<gebjgd> pylaurent: 我是推倒妹子的
<gebjgd> pylaurent: nyfair吧 昵称
<pylaurent> gebjgd:  = =。
<imadper> gebjgd: 有图片?
<gebjgd> pylaurent: 下次她来得时候 你关注下
<gebjgd> imadper: 据说还有北美的签证呢 今天应该高三了
<imadper> gebjgd: 有图片没?
<gebjgd> imadper: pylaurent 妹子加护照双收 还不快上
<imadper> gebjgd: 不, 我不出国
<gebjgd> imadper: 就算是老母猪 这待遇你也要上啊
<imadper> gebjgd: .... 真没兴趣....
<gebjgd> imadper: 洗脑洗傻了？
<gebjgd> imadper: 既得利益者？
<imadper> gebjgd: 中国万般不好, 我不想离开我的朋友.
<gebjgd> imadper: 你爸是李刚？
<imadper> gebjgd: 我也希望呀!
<gebjgd> imadper: 那就是了
<imadper> gebjgd: 不过不是呀
<pylaurent> imadper: 。。。
<gebjgd> imadper: 王刚？
<gebjgd> imadper: 王刚也行
<imadper> gebjgd: 都不是...
<imadper> gebjgd: 一个工资2.6k的工人
<gebjgd> imadper: 早点出国吧 孩子
<gebjgd> imadper: 奔向那丑恶的资本主义国家
<imadper> gebjgd: 暂时没这念头儿
<imadper> gebjgd: 出国也是有代价的.
<imadper> gebjgd: 暂时还不想
<kingheaven> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114935565019424673192/114935565019424673192/posts
<kk> kingheaven ⇪ t: GDG Xi'an - Google+
<pylaurent> imadper:   出国代价真心高
<pylaurent> imadper:   给你发gtalk了
<imadper> pylaurent: 我要图片!
 * imadper 什么时候我也能杀妻子,煽宝器, 我就出国.
<kingheaven> 没人看我发的东西吗...
<imadper> kingheaven: 啥东西? 不用google +的.
<kingheaven> imadper, 好吧, 不用就算了
<imadper> kingheaven: 搞笑的帖子嘛? 你可以直接复制过来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/80/11/e72943cd238cdbc4c6a5c6ca42e72f27.jpg
<gebjgd> ofan: http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/80/11/e72943cd238cdbc4c6a5c6ca42e72f27.jpg
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 蛋蛋你肥来啦？
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: ...
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: 十一开几天会？说出来让大家高兴一下
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: 不开会
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: ...
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: 不开心
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 在家呢
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 这么早就回家了？
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 必须的
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 额...我也想请假回家...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 不开心啊
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 请呗
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 面试有啥新消息么
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 我现在一共就1天半的年假
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 没..等消息呢
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: lol 我18天
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: ...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 不开心啊！
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 为啥
<adam8157> eexpress: ee你来啦
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 各种不开心啊...
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 被发卡?
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: ...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 嚓...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 没有妹纸啊，不开心啊
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 说真的, 给你介绍个爷们儿吧
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 二爷前天喝酒爆料说他有了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • UEFI+GPT+Win8 x64 如何装Ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388174 如题。。。貌似找不到什么资料啊。。。 希望能和Win8做成双启动，最好是native UEFI的方式 统计信息: 发表于 由 brglng — 2012-09-27 21:02
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 尼玛...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 二爷有妹纸啦？
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: .
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 没说说咋认识的？
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 我喝酒呢, 没听他细说
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: ...
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 这就是为啥你没妹纸
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 我不是还没稳定么
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 找个妹纸就稳定了
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 有没有学妹给我介绍一个
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 必须有呀... 但是是留给我自己的...
<hamo_momomo> test
<kk> hamo_momomo, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imadper> hamo_momomo: ....
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 学妹什么的最靠谱了...
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 你们学校没有学妹?
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 已然木有学校了...
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 我实验室里面有几个妹子. 不过最多是介绍你给他们讲题, 剩下的看你的造化
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 先发照片过来..
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 我都没有... 我要人家照片干嘛...
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 你是盐究僧
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 不是呀, 我是本科呀
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 比你小一届呀
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 啧啧..本科都实验室了..
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 恩.
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 不过不好意思坑她们...
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 没照片不靠谱..
<hamo_momomo> imadper: ...
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: 求发猥琐视频！
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_momomo> ...
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: 吓唬下你
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: 求发猥琐视频..
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: http://jandan.net/2012/09/27/drug-additct.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y [V]惨重口味：行尸走肉！绝望的毒品鬼城。
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: 自己看吧
<hamo_momomo> roylez_:
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: 开挂的老毛子哦
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: 猥琐，又不是重口
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: 看到开胃，就是猥琐了
<hamo_momomo> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: http://imgs.dapenti.org:88/dapenti/Cid3kdUZ/zvkFq.jpg
<skraito> yes
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 这是变色龙吧？
<skraito> now sby look at berapa banyak petani yang bisa di percaya
<adam8157> hamo_momomo: 是你表哥
<skraito> suruh di hire dari big giant share company
<skraito> now we want to search how many farmer we can trust
<skraito> not a suxer guys
<skraito> we want it to be organic
<roylez_> hamo_momomo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac429639
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 美国小胖吐槽《我爸刚弄死他》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<skraito> that share is later we talk about it
<skraito> no one is good with organic
<skraito> we still want to research guys
<maplebeats> 快把skraito这货给踢了
<skraito> open it first
<skraito> for organic research
<maplebeats> 快把skraito这货给踢了
<maplebeats> 快把skraito这货给踢了
<maplebeats> 快把skraito这货给踢了
<skraito> now sby said it infront of tv
<skraito> organic research fund not by UN
<kk> maplebeats: .. ..
<skraito> but pot money for the world
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。。。。。
<skraito> sign that agreement
<adam8157> roylez_: please note that ~/.fonts.conf.d is deprecated now. it will not be read by default in the future version.
<maplebeats> ==！
<skraito> fuck give me face pfttt
<roylez_> adam8157: ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<hamo_momomo> kickban了吧...
<maplebeats> 可以封它丫的IP不呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以理解, xdg自家的东西...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 lightdm 锁屏界面如何启用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388179 RT！ 升级到最新的12.04后，发现锁屏界面依然是老样子，没有启动lightdm的那个界面呀，在系统中也没有找到可以设置的地方呀？！？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2012-09-27 21:29
<skraito> let everyone research it first
<skraito> than we plant
<skraito> this is for every country
<skraito> so those suxer with no agriculture
<skraito> we dont want their money way rightttttt
<skraito> righttttttt
<skraito> heaven alone
 * maplebeats 又开始了
<imadper> ban了吧
<skraito> if your not involve in this research you buy it from us
<skraito> mean everyone need to research it
<skraito> now ask those agriculture company tomorrow
<skraito> buy their share if they are good
<imadper> maplebeats: 我 ignore了
<skraito> definetly uk or aussie
<skraito> i dont know
<skraito> ask them who is good in this world
<skraito> america is not good
<hamo_momomo> imadper: 网页版没有ignore...
<skraito> i dont know about that
<skraito> ask them
<kk> skraito:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo_momomo> adam8157: 赶紧kickban了
 * maplebeats 机器人。。。
<skraito> remember that we un dont want any suxer
<skraito> u know our style
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<skraito> no cheating mean you research it for your own good
 * maplebeats 这。。机器人也太水了吧
<hamo_momomo> 忍不了了！
<skraito> u slip that mean you suffer
<maplebeats> 我滚了，fuck
<imadper> hamo_momomo: 用你妹的网页版....
<skraito> so sign that contract mark who is dont want
<skraito> to sign and fuck them now
<skraito> is there anyone ?
<alvin_rxg> /clear
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光大牛逼
<hamo_momomo> alvin_rxg: 赞！
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 漂亮!
<alvin_rxg> adam8157 不是在吗
<qinglingquan> 谁知道怎么更改tty的背景色？
<qinglingquan> help!人呢？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 刚不在..
<adam8157> bluezd: 到家了?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 尸位素餐
<bluezd> bluezd: 到了，今早就到了
<bluezd> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> bluezd: 那天喝吐了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 嗯。。。。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 少年... 那你昨天还去公司
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 我都wfh了, 略晕 不想走路
<bluezd> adam8157: 嗯，我也不想去，主要是我东西都在公司，晚上的火车
<adam8157> bluezd: 我今天下午5点到家, 那个破软卧, 我在路上就气得打电话买了高铁回程
<bluezd> adam8157: 那天晚上伞都忘拿了
<adam8157> bluezd: 结果到家一看, 机票和高铁一个价 nnnnnnd
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁送你回去的
<bluezd> adam8157: 我自己回去的
<adam8157> bluezd: nnnnd, 有人往我杯子里混清酒, 一下子上头了最后, 回家倒头就睡了
<lainme> adam8157: 机票还有附加费用。所以还是高铁便宜
<adam8157> lainme: 加上了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，太实在了，我晚上回去坏肚子了，好像是吃什么有反映了，导致吐了
<adam8157> bluezd: 在那里的时候吐了没?
<bluezd> adam8157: 就在那里吐的
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 那你还自己回去
<adam8157> bluezd: 略危险
<bluezd> adam8157: 然后就开始腹泻，嗯，确实有点危险，不过我回去打的还给司机指路呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不该挑头....
<adam8157> bluezd: 不过也有收获, 二爷爆料了都
 * hamo_syw 无聊到看 少年史艳文 是什么水平？
<cfy> hamo_syw: syw是啥？
<bluezd> adam8157: 爆料啥了？
<adam8157> b
<imadper> cfy: 手淫我 = syw
<hamo_syw> cfy: 史艳文
<adam8157> bluezd: 你真是多了!!! 最关键的地方你没看到
<adam8157> 听到
<bluezd> adam8157: 之后我一直在外面座着了
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<hamo_syw> adam8157: bluezd 乃们哪喝的
<imadper> cfy: 我回北京了, 今天下午到的
<imadper> cfy: 明天去上班...
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 忘了
<imadper> cfy: 硬座... 22小时...
<hamo_syw> imadper: 是不是做硬了？
<adam8157> hamo_syw: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2190157
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 水木锦堂铁板烧自助餐厅电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<cfy> imadper: ....... 上班了？不错
<bluezd> adam8157: 我记得他给的冰淇淋～～～
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 自助？难道是team building?
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 羊排, 海鲜 酒水随便敞开供应啊
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 嗯, 把ben和matt喝趴下了
<hamo_syw> adam8157: matt....
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 你们居然灌matt
<hamo_syw> adam8157: ben是谁？
<adam8157> hamo_syw: ben是platform-qe的大boss
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 都是来帝都尝鲜的...
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 北京的fedora, virt和kernel都归他
<roylez_> hamo_syw: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac429639
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 美国小胖吐槽《我爸刚弄死他》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 看到了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 求透露
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 现在在看上次你发的那个 少年史艳文
<adam8157> hamo_syw: bluezd 我大爱那个羊排!!!!!!!!
<adam8157> roylez_: 你要是来帝都我就请你吃, 相当不错的
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 就是说ben比matt还大？
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 我在帝都啊
<adam8157> hamo_syw: ben很年轻
<roylez_> adam8157: 吃啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nino Ji] 怎么翻 墙啊？
<roylez_> hamo_syw: 自己找
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 你一边儿去
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 为啥我不能被你请客...
<roylez_> hamo_syw: 国庆没网，否则我看全集了
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 已然找到了，正在看
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 国庆还没网...
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 哦，你要回家...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2190157    羊排 牛, 鱼虾蟹, 啤酒 敞开供应 而且味道和服务都很好, 品质也好
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 水木锦堂铁板烧自助餐厅电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 148自助？
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 还不如去金钱豹...
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 188
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 为啥不去金钱豹？
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 没去过, 反正这家的海鲜和羊排我很喜欢!!
 * adam8157 超爱羊排!!!!!!!
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 求请客...
<hamo_syw> > "求请客！" + "蛋蛋" * 20
<kk> hamo_syw, 求请客！蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋
<cfy> hamo_syw: .
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 对了，你跟matt说了么？
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 没
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 额...
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 你喜欢 matt ?
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 已然走了吧？
<hamo_syw> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> hamo_syw: 嗯
<adam8157> bluezd: 嘘, 你知道的太多了
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 我又不是 imadper  怎么会见一个男人就喜欢一个...
<imadper> hamo_syw: 我草! 老子都想睡觉了! 刚想关机, 你丫就挑衅!
<bluezd> adam8157: 你怎么5点多才到家
<hamo_syw> imadper: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 晚点俩小时, 下了火车还要客车...
<imadper> hamo_syw: 我昨晚一夜没睡... 火车太吵了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦
<hamo_syw> imadper: 赶紧去睡觉吧..谁黑你都无所谓了
<bluezd> imadper: 硬座？
<imadper> bluezd: 恩...
<hamo_syw> imadper: 壕为啥不飞回来...
<imadper> bluezd: 22小时...
<tryit> 这有有技术移民的，或者有此打算的吗？
<imadper> hamo_syw: 太贵了...
<hamo_syw> adam8157: ^^^
<imadper> hamo_syw: 九百多...
<imadper> hamo_syw: 加上别的, 就1.1k了
 * adam8157 我这里机票便宜啊, 可惜我买了高铁了
<hamo_syw> imadper: 5天就赚回来了嘛
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 壕
<imadper> hamo_syw: 你丫不会算数了?!
<imadper> hamo_syw: 160*5是多少?!
<bluezd> adam8157:  买了哪天的？ 我这7号全卖完了
<adam8157> bluezd: 8号的
<imadper> hamo_syw: .............................................................................................................................................'
<adam8157> bluezd: 不是说了得在家看比赛么...
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 又翘班...
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 我已经看燃了
 * bluezd 求 transfer 去财富
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 你看上哪个妹纸了？
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 没有，就是那妹子较多而已
<adam8157> bluezd: hahahaha
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 要先有目标好呗...不能去了一次NHO就看上人家了
<MeaCulpa> -.....
<adam8157> hamo_syw: roylez_ http://www.yyets.com/php/resource/27969
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 蝙蝠侠：黑暗骑士归来(上),Batman.The.Dark.Knight.Returns.Part.1,已上映,美国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视
<imadper> 财富妹子多? 财富有啥好职位吗? 正好财富离我家近很多...  cc adam8157 bluezd
<adam8157> imadper: gss
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 没经验啊，求这方面的 tech talk
<imadper> adam8157: 不去...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...蝙蝠侠系列最烂了
<hamo_syw> imadper: GSS都在那边
<imadper> adam8157: 别的嘞?
<bluezd> imadper: 但是妹子多啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 你真是让我失望...
<imadper> hamo_syw: gss过去干嘛...
<hamo_syw> adam8157: 看 《少年史艳文》吧..
<imadper> hamo_syw: 为啥不看史习焜?
<roylez_> adam8157: 你真让我失望
<imadper> bluezd: 过去, gss的工作不适合我呀... 我肯定会吐槽客户的...
<hamo_syw> imadper: GSS还有开发呢...
<imadper> hamo_syw: 啥开发?
<bluezd> imadper: 也是～
<imadper> bluezd: hamo_syw adam8157 http://zh.antimony.wikia.com/index.php?title=%E5%8F%B2%E4%B9%A0%E7%84%9C&variant=zh-cn
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 史习焜 - 锑星 维基
<hamo_syw> imadper: 嚓...你在内网比我看的多多了
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 你寂寞了？
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 下了班去找个大学转转就有了
<imadper> hamo_syw: 啥内网?
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 寂寞当然有一点，可是没那么强烈，不像你
<hamo_syw> imadper: RH的内网啊...你自己搜搜job就看到那个job了
<hamo_syw> bluezd: 额...我可没有强烈想去财富的念想..
<imadper> hamo_syw: 哦, 我这儿说史习焜呢
<imadper> hamo_syw: http://zh.antimony.wikia.com/index.php?title=%E5%8F%B2%E4%B9%A0%E7%84%9C&variant=zh-cn
<hamo_syw> imadper: 发dooloo上，明天看..
<bluezd> hamo_syw: 你上班可以看 dooloo ?
<MeaCulpa> 唉，人生啊
<roylez_> hamo_syw: 看了小胖的吐槽，忍不住又去看刚弄死他
<roylez_> hamo_syw: 新的弹幕牛
<hamo_syw> roylez_: 没意思，不如史艳文
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有了上次把POWER刷成砖头的经历，我现在刷个把Switch 眼睛都不眨...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 便宜货，怕毛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 比刷手机有意思多了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 要刷就刷SVC
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今年我车过保了，拿去刷了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 刷出个成吨的砖头...
<MeaCulpa> 不过还是没POWER和SVC之类的贵
<hamo_syw_> MeaCulpa: 贵摸最贵的硬件就是z了吧？
<hamo_syw_> MeaCulpa: 除了深蓝那变态货
<MeaCulpa> hamo_syw_: 深蓝和Watson那种，不贵的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_syw_: 我上次刷成砖头的，是1/72个Watson
<hamo_syw_> MeaCulpa: 。。
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo_syw roylez_ MeaCulpa imadper 家里稳定600KB的速度, 马上要免费升级20M了, 一年500元
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我怀疑Z单个机器没8k贵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: FTTH? 祈祷换个好光猫
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 进屋是网线
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那祈祷你永远NAT
<bluezd> adam8157: 20M 500 太便宜了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有外网ip的 lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: PPPoE的权利都没
<hamo_syw_> adam8157: 网线可以承载20M？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 假的，ip pool
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我经常在北京ssh我妈的电脑...
<adam8157> hamo_syw_: 20Mb
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是你们家乡监管不严
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我大山东联通
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不过我们这里应该也可以，就是80之类的封
<Flywater> 有负责本地化工作的吗
<bluezd> adam8157: 我家的也是电信光纤入楼，公网 ip 我弄了个 ddns
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我上次在威海，看到一个倒霉蛋被海蜇弄了一下，脸肿的像冬瓜
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯 我用的花生壳
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 海蜇可以致命的... 不过渤海没那么niubi的海蜇
<bluezd> adam8157: 我搞了个 dd-wrt 远程 Wake On Line
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<MeaCulpa> 蛋疼...
<hamo_syw_> bluezd: 牛
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac428848
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【吾王】我爸刚弄死他（江南Style） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 求妖王版
<Flywater> adam8157有负责本地化工作吗
<bluek> 晚上上来问一下问题
<adam8157> Flywater: 没有... 本地化的团队在au
<bluek> 最近我的firefox有点儿问题，菜单怎么点都不出来。都没有用。右击也没有用
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac428367
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【略睾同步】【扭腰向】斩魂style 欧派刚弄死他 恩。你没看错。。是 欧派刚弄死他的。。斩魂药师和萝莉客串 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Flywater> au?what's that?
<bluek> 菜单好像全部都假死
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubunt 12.10打开文件管理器的速度明显比WIN7慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388188 刚才闲着没事，在WIN7 和 Ubuntu 12.10下分别测试了一下两者打开同一路径下的同一文件，发现Ubuntu读取的速度明显慢，这个我新买的电脑硬盘灯闪烁的时间也是ubuntu比较长。 而且ubuntu 12.10 …
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 快去找妖王版的弄死他...要不自己拍一个也行
 * MeaCulpa Mordor就这点不好，啥都被Sauron和Wyvern Rider卡死
<bluek> 没有人？
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac205626
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【百合神曲AKB】高潮迭起 蕾丝荡漾 攻受夜蝶神剪辑MIX字幕版 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<bluek> 我日，又好了。
<bluek> 有的时候又不行，自己研究
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我怎么被通知没注册Asset了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你台式机注册了没...
 * hamo_syw_ 拜主席！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没..........................
<MeaCulpa> ..........
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 地狱之门在收紧...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 注册了吧，就是没有MST
<hamo_syw_> MeaCulpa: 这货是啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_syw_: lidless eye
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 卧槽这歌真牛
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 可惜俩妹纸了
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 可惜毛
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 没去拍爱情动作片
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 有点品味好不？
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 没去拍青春偶像剧
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 怎么忽然想起江南style
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...原来是我的sam装不上...
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac336873
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 居然没有人投这个,结局喜闻乐见..Call me maybe - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 这个就是上次那个 声音萝莉长相大妈的妹纸吧？
<Guest51809> 请教下
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 看结局
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 哥不错
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 不知道何时我的肌肉能练成那样
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: ...
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 真是基情的时代...
 * hamo_syw_ 求减肥啊！
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 你找欧阳峰去吧
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> hamo_syw_: 所以没法请你
<hamo_syw_> adam8157: 为啥？
<hamo_syw_> adam8157: 我可以忍一顿
<adam8157> hamo_syw_: 你咬减肥
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 你发了不少好歌啊
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 我觉得AKB那个真不错
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 是啊，你发dooloo吧
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: title无能
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 给你介绍个萌妹子
<hamo_syw_> ...
<mk_mk> ai
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: http://jandan.net/2012/09/27/gigi-chao.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 致富信息：6500万求男纸迷倒其同性恋女儿
<mk_mk> 哎。有个问题老是解决不了
<maplebeats> 这。。。致富之路啊
<hamo_syw_> maplebeats: 上吧骚年
<hamo_syw_> maplebeats: 买一送一
<mk_mk> 还送个老大
<maplebeats> hamo_syw_: 太远了，只要送你了
<mk_mk> 哥哥们。有谁知道这个错误么
<mk_mk> Sep 27 21:04:29 mk-ThinkPad pulseaudio[1286]: module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<mk_mk> Sep 27 21:04:29 mk-ThinkPad pulseaudio[1286]: module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="29" name="platform-thinkpad_acpi" card_name="alsa_card.platform-thinkpad_acpi" tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 又要开会了，nnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: ...
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 我接着看syw
<jusss> roylez_: 看到本书不错在amazon.cn上，可惜明天要回家，
<jusss> roylez_: 买不了了。。。
<hamo_syw_> jusss: 买来送我
<jusss> hamo_syw_: 就42人民币，你要吗。。。
<hamo_syw_> jusss: 啥书？
<jusss> hamo_syw_: Richard Blum的那本汇编语言程序设计
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 以后基佬拉拉的歌曲应该大行其道了吧
<hamo_syw_> jusss: 太gaoji了看不懂
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 时代不一样了...
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 日本红这歌，他们的人口真危了
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 以后你和阿蛋就可以公开了
<jusss> hamo_syw_: ...是俺这种菜鸟的入门书
<adam8157> jusss: 那本书我有, 讲的略粗了一点
 * adam8157 不干扰内政
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯，入门书吗，att的asm教材不多
<jusss> adam8157: 你还有其它这方面的推荐书吗
<adam8157> jusss: 那倒是 att的只有那本了
<adam8157> jusss: 王爽的汇编语言
<adam8157> jusss: 我两本都有..
<jusss> adam8157: 已经有了，人家是win下的masm...
<adam8157> jusss: 其实语言无大所谓, Richard那本很不错, 略粗一点而已
<jusss> adam8157: 反汇编看c，感觉看不懂呀，跟intel的感觉好不同
<adam8157> jusss: 你要看到多细.... 我看汇编就是辅助别的东西而已... c 或者 体系结构
<gebjgd> jusss: 厉害 都开始看汇编了
<gebjgd> jusss: 人才
<jusss> adam8157: 我想看看那些变量存储在哪
<jusss> gebjgd: 俺小白。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛，我ISAM自己关了，装不上
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> jusss: 上大学的时候还能遇到些汇编 上班后很少
 * adam8157 不干涉家庭暴力
<gebjgd> jusss: 让你编汇编的工作可不多
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯，我有些问题，一问，人家就让我去反汇编，
<gebjgd> jusss: 人家是谁？
<tryit> jusss, 看看<深入理解计算机系统>第三章
<jusss> gebjgd: 不好意思说
<jusss> tryit: 哦
<tryit> jusss, 它是通过每种C语言的基本结构对应的汇编来学习的，对于打基础非常有好处
<RavenChan> zfsonlinux其实挺稳定的了……
<tryit> jusss, Richard Blum的那本汇编语言程序设计也非常不错
<RavenChan> 除了内存用的有点多……
<jusss> tryit: 嗯，我想买那本书，可是明天就要回家了
<jusss> tryit: 不知道一星期回来后，还有没有
<tryit> jusss, 从网上买就是了
<jusss> tryit: 说的就是网上，
<abine> 又不是限量版的东西
<abine> 什么时候都有卖的啦
<tryit> jusss, 没那么夸张的
<abine> 那么抢手苹果手机都有的买得到的啦
<abine> 何况一本书呢
<jusss> 哦
 * adam8157 那本书我当时是好不容易才买到的...
<tryit> adam8157, 是红皮的吧？
<adam8157> tryit: 嗯
<tryit> adam8157, 恩，我看过大部分……
<tryit> adam8157, csapp也只跳着看过一些章节，主要是第三章和第七章
<cfy> imadper: 在否？貌似vpn又连不上了。。。。连上几秒以后，就断掉了。
<jusss> http://book.360buy.com/19049101.html
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 《Professional Assembly Language (Programmer to Programmer)》（Richard Blum）【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
 * jusss 296.80RMB...
<tryit> jusss, 买中文版的就行了嘛
<jusss> tryit: 嗯
<cfy> jusss: 买个中文版，然后看电子盗版
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 没看直接收藏了
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 支付宝付款5元
<roylez_> ...
 * maplebeats 求原版二手书，出邮费。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 图书馆没有？
<maplebeats> 图书馆没去过
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 10块了啊
<cfy> roylez_: chairman?
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 0x71那个ban了
<maplebeats> 该商品参加阶梯满减活动，购买活动商品
<maplebeats> 满100减15元、满200减30元、满300减80元
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 15了
<hamo_syw_> 。。。
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 你就直接付了吧
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 否则我一晚上，脚本刷足够我买房了
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 100再说
<roylez_> hamo_syw_: 20
<hamo_syw_> roylez_: 我没看到的不算..
 * hamo_syw_ 准备碎叫！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 我好饿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 抢你儿子的伙食呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 讓你老婆餵你
<alvin_rxg> 给她注射点孕激素 :D
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Salzburg Soloists - Andante in C Major for Flute and Orchestra, K. 315
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 狗嘴里吐不出象牙
<yjw1993425> .
<yjw1993425> 依赖就看见骂人了
<yjw1993425> 一来
<alvin_rxg> yjw1993425: 兄弟，你命中多灾星
<yjw1993425> alvin_rxg:我错了
<ofan> 感冒了 不爽
<alvin_rxg> yjw1993425: 花钱消灾吧，给 gebjgd 献上3美金即可保兄弟你无恙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太少了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这生意没法做了
<yjw1993425> 现在都是美金为单位啊
<yjw1993425> 话说我还不太会用pidgin的irc
<gebjgd> yjw1993425: 我收欧元的
<gebjgd> yjw1993425: ofan收美金
<yjw1993425> 我有津巴布韦币
<gebjgd> yjw1993425: 自己留着吧 当画看
<ofan> 我收妹子
<MeaCulpa>  yjw1993425 我也有，只有一张，可惜作废了
<yjw1993425> 我有大量妹子
<ofan> yjw1993425: 來一個
<gebjgd> yjw1993425: 你有妹子的话 让 ofan alvin_rxg 去屎都行
<yjw1993425> 。
<yjw1993425> 洗洗睡吧
<yjw1993425> 孩子们
<yjw1993425> 为了妹子也要早睡啊
<gebjgd> yjw1993425: 你不知道有时差这个东西么？
<yjw1993425> 好吧，我没出过中国
<yjw1993425> 。。。
<yjw1993425> 东八区的孩子该晚安了
<yjw1993425> 东九区东十区也该睡了
<gebjgd> ofan: ibus + rime不够快
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续fcitx
 * knownbad 笑翻
<Fa1c0n> Hi
<Fa1c0n> 大家晚上好哈！
<kk> Fa1c0n, 好.. .  ㍘ 
 * maplebeats  不好.exe
<Fa1c0n> :)
<Fa1c0n> maplebeats: 怎么了？
<maplebeats> 又过一天了
<Fa1c0n> 恩，新的一天开始咯！额！距离天亮还有段时间，睡觉去！累一天了！大家晚安哈……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan @日天铜巨人：上帝问天堂门口的大天使：现在哪国人离天堂近些？大天使看了看：北欧几国，美国、英国、德国、法国、日本紧随其后。上帝：朝鲜呢？大天使极目远眺：和撒旦赛跑呢。上帝：中国呢？大天使使劲揉了揉眼睛：那边雾太大，看不清，不过从传来的他们已完成62.74%复兴的消息来看，他们还落后朝鲜37.26%的路程。
<Fa1c0n> #quit
<gebjgd> @ljqu：王献之小时候，问父亲王羲之书法的秘诀。王羲之说哪里有什么秘诀，惟在一个勤字。你去把院子里的十八口缸水写完，书法就成了。王献之日夜苦练，遂成一代大家。司马光的父亲司马池很喜欢这故事，也在家里准备了十八缸水让司马光练字。过了一会儿，管家来报：老爷，少爷可真聪明！
<knownbad> gebjgd: gnome 3.6 内建的输入应该更快吧？
<maplebeats> knownbad: ibus已经集成进去了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用gnome
<gebjgd> @NoSeriousWu：刚收到一条哥们儿发来的说他打算要自杀的短信，我没理也没回。一旁的女朋友担心了，问我：“你就不觉得自己该做点什么吗？？”我答道：“他是移动网络的，葬礼上个星期已经办了。
<knownbad> 这不知道，还没上。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 笔记本也没上，是在公司电脑上。
<gebjgd> @mono1131：那一夜，女友说第一次给了铅笔，希望我能理解。当时哥心里有些失落，但是看着可怜楚楚的女友，微笑的点了点头。昨夜，老婆同学聚会。她喝多了，我去接她，散场的时候，隐约听到她的同学吵吵：还是铅笔牛逼，又换车了！
<knownbad> 现在上着 lxde 但有个奇怪的问题。  huludesktop 在 gnome 下没事却在 lxde 出了问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用不了hulu
<knownbad> 不知道哪个 lib 被卸下。
<piggybox> hulu只有美国能看吧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 显然
 * adam8157 收录咱两个patch了!!!!!
<gebjgd> adam8157: kernel patch 不易啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 很简单的东西, 几个makefile, 一个c.....
 * maplebeats 膜拜
<piggybox> hulu还能检测出我用了adblock -_-
 * MeaCulpa 拜蛋
<gebjgd> adam8157: 别谦虚了 兲朝人贡献kernel patch了
 * gebjgd 该考虑用bsd了 linux 内核不安全了
<adam8157> ...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 难道bsd内核没有国人patch过么？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有么？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我开玩笑而已  你还当真
<piggybox> gebjgd: 反正你是懒得去编译的，嘿嘿
<binker> gebjgd: 不算是国内的拉
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没错
<gebjgd> binker: 肯定有华人的贡献
<binker> 他人在国内的 三界之外了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你在三界外了？
<binker> 你在汉堡么
<gebjgd> adam8157: 怪不得你搞鸡
<adam8157> 哦弥陀佛
<gebjgd> adam8157: 怪不得你搞基
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> binker: 不在
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你才gaoji
<binker> adam8157：躺着也中枪了
 * maplebeats 又开始搞基了
<gebjgd> binker: 人家蛋蛋刚刚2个patch被采纳了
<binker> 看了美国小屁吐槽
<binker> oo
<gebjgd> binker: kernel patch
<binker> 致敬一下
<binker> 话说德国可是有很多合法的妓院吧？
<binker> 昨天在网上看到报道的的
<gebjgd> binker: 很多 问 alvin_rxg ， 他在北边
<gebjgd> binker: 他有经验
<binker> 那个汉堡拥有欧洲最大的红灯区
<gebjgd> binker: alvin_rxg 是常客
<binker> N多人慕名前往
<binker> 看新闻吐槽数字要吃官司的
<binker> http://www.oschina.net/news/33300/360-sue-fusheng?from=rss
<kk> binker,啥网址y 360 告赢金山网络傅盛 判赔偿并道歉 - 开源中国
<ofan> nutella！
<gebjgd> ofan: 真可怜
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天吃那破玩意
<ofan> gebjgd: 就可樂
<gebjgd> ofan: 我吐
<gebjgd> ofan: 好健康的搭配
<ofan> 配pizza
<ofan> +炸雞
<gebjgd> ofan: .......
<gebjgd> ofan: 你体重增加了没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒
<piggybox> ofan: 说明你还年轻
<gebjgd> ofan: 你长期吃那种东西 你会得病的
<ofan> 貌似還瘦了
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥病
<gebjgd> ofan: 高血脂 高血压
<piggybox> 还有糖尿病
<ofan> gebjgd: 我血壓低
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是说笑
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你慢慢吃吧
<ofan> 血脂估計也低
<ofan> 我一天兩頓
<gebjgd> ofan: 过1年去检查下身体 你就知道了
<ofan> gebjgd: 沒發現，以前也是各種吃
<gebjgd> ofan: 慢慢来 你就知道了
<ofan> 不過我吃油膩的就得喝可樂，否則吃不下
<gebjgd> ofan: 油炸食品就可乐 死的更快
<ofan> gebjgd: 不會，我消耗比較多
<ofan> 所以不會胖
<gebjgd> ofan: 和胖不胖没关系
<gebjgd> ofan: 瘦也会有三高问题
<ofan> 身上沒脂肪
<ofan> gebjgd: 那不是吃引起的
<gebjgd> ofan: 病从口入
<gebjgd> ofan: 你过了30就懂了
<ofan> gebjgd: 過了30依然吃
<binker> gebjgd: 正解
<ofan> 吃到牙掉沒了還吃
<binker> 神马炸鸡之类的真的不能吃
<piggybox> gebjgd: 算了，到时候就明白
<binker> 喝粥
<gebjgd> piggybox: 人傻不能救  和墙内的被洗脑的人一样 到死都不明白
<ofan> 這炸雞太好吃了
<binker> 吃红薯
<binker> 吃芋头
<ofan> gebjgd: 那是你吃壞了
<binker> 哈
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<binker> gebjgd: 被打击了吧？
<gebjgd> binker: 我啥毛病都没有
<gebjgd> binker: 健康的很
<binker> 我说你被打击了
<gebjgd> binker: 从来不吃垃圾食品
<gebjgd> binker: 打击什么？
<binker> OFAN打击你阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你吃啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 蔬菜水果
<binker> 德国汉堡
<ofan> 大餅卷饅頭
<binker> 牛肉饼
<ofan> 就着稀飯吃
<gebjgd> binker: 汉堡？德国没有汉堡
<binker> 土豆片
<ofan> gebjgd: 不吃肉？真健康
<binker> 小圆面包
<ofan> gebjgd: 你最好連雞蛋也別吃
<binker> 加牛油
<gebjgd> ofan: 鸡蛋吃bio的
<ofan> 膽固醇高
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃雞蛋吃多了是真容易出問題
<gebjgd> ofan: 我鸡蛋吃得不多
<ofan> gebjgd: 我都不怎麼吃雞蛋
<binker> 在外国吃神马都一样的拉
<ofan> 做菜必須有肉和青菜
<binker> 工业生产出来的蔬菜
<binker> 蛋类肉类
<gebjgd> binker: 买bio的
<ofan> gebjgd: 都一樣
<binker> 现在有很多蔬菜都没见过阳光的
<binker> 在温室里面生长的蔬菜
<gebjgd> binker: 那也比吃炸鸡可乐健康
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 前几天我还吃了一只炸鸡
<binker> 以后不吃了
<binker> 要吃也要自己养
<binker> 准备回去种地了
<piggybox> 刚才看了看freebsd的新闻，原来netflix是FB用户，我一直以为他们跑在win上的呢
<binker> 养鸡
<gebjgd> binker: 我们都不吃鸡肉
<ofan> netflix用aws吧
<gebjgd> binker: 买牛肉或者猪肉
<binker> 自己养的
<binker> 土鸡
<ofan> 我這炸雞 乾淨 好吃
<binker> 喂谷子的
<piggybox> ofan: netflix从来没用过aws我记得，aws没有CDN
<gebjgd> 美国炸鸡就没有好的
<binker> 呵呵
<ofan> gebjgd: 比德國炸雞好
<binker> 美国的鸡都是没有毛的
<ofan> piggybox: 貌似有...
<binker> 都站不起来
<gebjgd> ofan: 不吃炸鸡
<binker> 看了一个关于美国养鸡场的视频
<gebjgd> ofan: 德国都是烤鸡 不炸
<ofan> nnnd 今晚還想訂炸雞
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃烤得才容易得病
<binker> 那些鸡都是关灯的养着
<ofan> gebjgd: 100%致癌
<piggybox> ofan: netflix的CDN供应商不是Akamai就是F5，它的流量很恐怖的
<ofan> 我都不吃烤的
<binker> 连骨头都是软的
<gebjgd> ofan: 油炸才致癌 你个没文化的
<binker> 没事
<ofan> gebjgd: 烤的致癌我擦，尤其是碳烤
<binker> 癌症也好阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 你对饮食是一点研究都没有
<binker> 对吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 烤箱烤的
<ofan> gebjgd: 烤焦了，碳化后就致癌
<binker> 不用等到世界末日了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不烤焦
<ofan> 烤的時候會揮發一些致癌物
<knownbad> 这里有放山鸡买，就养在开放式的农场。
<binker> 煮了比较好
<ofan> gebjgd: 不用焦
<binker> 或者叫化鸡
<knownbad> 肉质和小时候的一样。
<ofan> 油炸的就不會，只要油好就沒事
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都和你说了 我们不吃鸡肉
<ofan> 國內的是油不好
<binker> 用泥土包起来再烤熟
<gebjgd> ofan: 你太傻了
<ofan> gebjgd: 什麼肉烤的都致癌
<knownbad> 煮了不烂只嫩。
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> ofan: 你连饭都不自己做 还叫出国留学？
<ofan> 雞 燉着吃最好
<binker> 叫外卖阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 我天天做飯
<binker> 很哈皮的
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] @gebjgd 你不吃鸡肉吃神马肉？
<binker> Ofan你还买炸鸡就可乐？
<binker> 吃牛肉阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天做饭 还要炸鸡可乐？
<ofan> binker: 偶爾吃
<binker> 哈
<ofan> 最近喜歡吃
<knownbad> 烤肉不是问题，有红外线烤的都不焦也不致癌。
<gebjgd> Rex 牛肉 猪肉
<binker> 吃上瘾了
<ofan> 紅外線輻射
<binker> 嗯
<knownbad> 輻你个头。
<ofan> 微波爐的可以吃
<binker> 电烤箱
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他傻了 你就别关心他了
<knownbad> 你坐在屋里都有輻射线。
<ofan> 但你是吃進肚子裏
<ofan> 從裏面輻射
<ofan> 皮膚可以抗輻射
<knownbad> 宇宙里到处有輻射线。
<ofan> 紅外線，紫外線照多了都不好，陽光晒多了都致癌
<knownbad> 你的 macbook 里就有輻射线你用不？
<ofan> 那是外面的，不怕
<piggybox> 我听我老婆说微波炉还是少用较好，它的加热原理可能会对食物的分子造成改变
<gebjgd> piggybox: 假的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 还说德国人不用微波炉呢
<ofan> 只是水分子
<gebjgd> piggybox: 扯蛋 家家都用
<ofan> 我就不用
<ofan> 因爲不會剩
<ofan> 剩的放久了容易致癌
<binker> 吃水煮的好了
<gebjgd> 只用微波炉热牛奶
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/207593.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: WPS For Linux Alpha5将于本周五发布_Kingsoft 金山_cnBeta.COM
<binker> WPS干嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 讨厌吃剩饭剩菜
<ofan> 現在都不喝牛奶了
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我同ofan
<binker> 喝人奶
<gebjgd> 我家没有剩菜剩饭
<gebjgd> 直接扔
<ofan> 沒有人給我奶喝
<binker> 浪费国际资源
<binker> gebjgd:
<ofan> gebjgd: 求奶
<binker> 你浪费国际资源
<gebjgd> binker: 那你来我这里吃
<ofan> binker: 歐美人浪費成性
<binker> 应该养些老鼠之类的小动物阿
<ofan> 美國40%的食物都被浪費了
<binker> 帮你吃
<gebjgd> ofan: 扯 那是美国
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲人省着呢
<binker> 这样就不用扔了
<ofan> 歐美人，吃東西都吃到吐
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是美国
<gebjgd> ofan: 你都没来过欧洲 你就信口胡说
<ofan> 還挑挑揀揀的
<binker> 哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问，为什么在我这里看到的你们的昵称前面都有个ircbot？
<piggybox> 因为我们在irc里说话
<gebjgd> Cifer Lee 因为我们用irc
<binker> 那是你没有直接登录这个频道
<ofan> gebjgd: 歐洲那福利培養了一批專門浪費的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我用的empathy client，难道是empathy会把你们当成是机器人？
<gebjgd> Cifer Lee 你用的是gtalk
<ofan> 已經20多年沒喝過人奶了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你就扯吧
<knownbad> 错，美国是最浪费的国家。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你喝過？
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 谢谢啦哈！话说回来。。。我还真不知道这个频道是挂在那个服务器上的。。是freenode吗
<piggybox> 嗯，freenode #ubuntu-cn
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦，你快有母奶喝了。
<binker> 牛奶阿
<ofan> 你們都有了
<cifer_> help
<ofan> 我還得先找個產奶的
<cifer_> HELP
<knownbad> cifer_: Denied
<piggybox> 话说我来北美后一直喝豆奶，这里的牛奶我一喝肚子就不舒服
<binker> 到妇产医院去
<binker> 豆奶还是一样的
<cifer_> .....
<binker> 转基因豆奶
<knownbad> piggybox: ä¹° lactose free milk.
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/207565.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 第一台Mozilla火狐OS手机曝光 采用1.5GHz处理器_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 人奶最好
<binker> 不是说低端手机么
<ofan> piggybox: 我也是
<piggybox> knownbad: 是因为乳糖的问题？
<binker> 怎么火狐手机也这么牛
<piggybox> binker: 我只喝organic的豆奶
<ofan> piggybox: 這裏牛奶真的有股青草味
<ofan> 植物纖維的味道
<binker> 不是草青
<knownbad> piggybox: 是的，我也有这个问题。
<binker> 是饲料的味道
<ofan> 估計沒加工做
<piggybox> knownbad: 如果煮开了就没这个问题
<ofan> 放兩天就變質
<knownbad> 但 lactose free milk 贵多了。  不划算除非有需要。
<binker> 现在养牛哪里还喂草阿
<binker> 连草鱼都是吃饲料长大的
<knownbad> 有，我开车经过农场就见过。
<ofan> 美國牛吃草
<ofan> 美國最不缺草
<binker> 连猫都吃吃饲料
<piggybox> 美国草皮太多了
<knownbad> 洛杉矶附近周边就有些农场。
<binker> 谁说美国牛就吃草了
<binker> 你还没见那些吃饲料的
<binker> 还打针
<binker> 激素
<knownbad> 但美国的养鸡场就很有问题，但鸡肉也便宜多了。
<ofan> 飼料也吃
<ofan> 不吃草牛會便秘
<piggybox> 打得是抗生素，不是激素。。。
<binker> 美国牛吃玉米饲料
<ofan> 美國牛吃牛肉
<binker> 所以才有神马疯牛病
<binker> 口蹄疫
<piggybox> 疯牛病不是英国的么？
<cifer_> haha
<cifer_> NICK haha
<binker> 那牛粪象泥巴一样堆着
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 。。。。
<binker> 牛都是整天站在牛粪堆里面
<binker> 被围栏围住了
<binker> 几十万头牛
<binker> 每年拉出来的牛粪越来越多
<piggybox> 故意恶心我们呢
<ofan> 美國牛吃牛糞，自產自銷
<binker> 为了让牛长的快
<binker> 就不让牛消耗体力
<binker> 养鸡也是这样
<binker> 养狗也是这样
<binker> 为的就是快速出栏
<binker> 养狗是用药
<ofan> 養人也是這樣
<binker> 在狗的食物里面添加了曼陀罗花粉
<binker> 狗吃了就想睡觉
<binker> 整天趴着
<binker> 这样很快就变肥了
<cifer> aha
<binker> 养鱼也是使用大量的饲料
<binker> 那些鱼很大
<binker> 就是不好吃
<binker> 一点甜质都没有
<binker> 怎么煮都没有鲜美的味道
<cifer> aha
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] aha
<piggybox> 你说的是哪里的鱼呢？
<binker> 现在菜市场上买到的各种鱼
<binker> 不管你在哪个城市
<binker> 都是这样子
<binker> 那鱼都是不好吃的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] aha
<binker> 海鱼例外
<binker> 海鱼是野生的
<binker> 主要是淡水鱼
<knownbad> 错，近海的海鱼也有寄生虫的问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] aha
<binker> 短平快的做法
<binker> 每个人都想快速发财
<binker> 要产量高
<binker> 种的农作物都用大量的农药化肥
<ofan> 近海生長的都是魚池養的
<binker> 尼玛，这能吃么
<knownbad> 钓上来的鱼的马上进冰柜要不虫子会出来。
<binker> 鲍鱼也是人工养殖的
<knownbad> 煮了应该就没事了但看了恶心。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 怀念自己在水库钓鱼的时光阿
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 上了规模的才是高科技产品，乡下大把人工的，只要你有钱什么搞不到好的？
<knownbad> 二十几年前就已是如此了。
<binker> 农村的人太愚昧了
<binker> 不懂的分辨什么东西是好的
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/link2?url=http%3A//www.xgb.zju.edu.cn/redir.php%3Fcatalog_id%3D66%26object_id%3D44209
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 浙江大学关于给予夏×开除学籍处分的决定 - 处分文件 - 浙江大学学生工作部
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 你很了解的样子？不是农村人不要随便代表
<binker> 种东西都是想着产量高的
<knownbad> cifer_: 你还在搞？
<binker> 我太了解农村的现状了
<knownbad> 加个 / 在指令前。
<knownbad> 其实你只有说你是个女的，这里的朋友们很热情的。
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 笑话 我家以前养猪种地的，我亲戚养鱼的，我妈以前卖菜的，农村人的纯朴你不懂，不要随便污蔑
<binker> 不是污蔑
<binker> 没有要污蔑的意思
<binker> 我是在叹惜
<binker> 我看到那些情景，我觉得很痛心
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 农村里面的什么不好？营养价值绝对最高的
<knownbad> 只要是事实就不是污蔑，说不得就是不民主。
<binker> 首先是
<binker> 很多地方大量种植速生桉树
<knownbad> 操，说成了农业改革了？
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 很多地方只是你随口一说而已，而且不要把这写当作农村人的作品，这是当政者的作为
<binker> 没说环境改革
<binker> 不提那些
<knownbad> 尿尿去。
<cifer> aha
<binker> 先种的人发财了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 你要高清楚农民跟商人还有政府的区别
<binker> 当然了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 农村里面也有奸商
<binker> 主要是很多人不会意识到
<binker> 这样有什么环境恶化的后果
<binker> 比如以前引进的洋螺养殖
<binker> 结果现在泛滥成灾了
<knownbad> 或是整山耕种造成了土地流失，土石流灾害。
<binker1> 我被踢了
<binker1> ???
<knownbad> 没吧？  没看见踢你的讯息。
<binker1> 我刚才老是无法连接上去
<binker1> 只好改名阿
<binker1> 过度开垦
<binker1> 土地肥力下降
<binker1> 水土流失严重
<binker1> 滥用农药和化肥
<binker1> 种子不断涨价
<binker1> 种子有个很奇怪的趋势
<binker1> 就是很多的农作物都不能自己留种子了
<binker1> 只能买
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 这些说了没用，经济发展跟环境牺牲本来就是等价的。
<binker1> 所以种子越来越贵
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 要么发展，要么原地踏步
<binker1> 发展不能用环境破坏作为代价
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 完美是不可能的
<maplebeats> 必須的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 有所得比有所失
<maplebeats> 以前歐美發展也是相當的。。。
<binker1> 用破坏环境作为代价的发展是杀鸡取卵
<maplebeats> 不過中國這個比較誇張
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 那你不想你就不发展
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 发展是集体利益的需要
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 就像现在西藏，
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 塑料袋的坏处谁都知道，但是现在西藏有多少塑料袋了
<binker1> 旅游
<binker1> 很多人认为那里是最后的圣洁地方
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 错了
<binker1> 都跑去跑马观花
<binker1> 跑去那里的人很多很多很多
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 只要与外界有连接，都会同化
<binker1> 不是了
<binker1> 主要是人们没有意识到
<binker1> 这样子发展下去的严重后果
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 是没意识到么？
<binker1> 或者是觉得无能为力了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 是他们不认为这后果不好
<binker1> 现在觉得很好阿
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 有钱，能买车，有彩电，有楼房，很好
<binker1> 你说的就是这样了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 然后，大家都一样了
<binker1> 现在农村的感觉很好
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 就同化了
<oukai> UbuntuTalk为什么你老是有[cactus]
<maplebeats> 農村好個頭
<maplebeats> oukai: 因為他不是用的IRC。。。
<binker1> 所呵呵
<maplebeats> oukai: cactus才是他的名字。。。
<binker1> 本来呢
<binker1> 农村是很好的
<oukai> o
<binker1> 真的
<binker1> 天是那样的蓝
<maplebeats> 好個頭，我就是農村的。。。
<binker1> 水是那样的清澈见底
<binker1> 到处是树木
<maplebeats> 環境好頂個頭，該生病還是得病，該死還是得死。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 这就看村民的选择了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 中国的农村好地方 不是没有
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 也看富裕程度
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 如果不去外面，不去发展，保持原样也是可以的
<binker1> 我回家以后发现人们为了发财
<binker1> 都把山林烧了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我老家環境好得很。。。
<binker1> 种上速生桉树
<binker1> 满山遍野都是
<binker1> 只有一种树
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 因为现在大家都没归属感了，农村已经不再是自己的农村，大家都想着到城里买楼了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 破坏了谁在乎？
<binker1> 我就不喜欢在城里住
<binker1> 不喜欢电梯
<binker1> 因为被困在电梯里过
<binker1> 对电梯有恐惧症
<binker1> 困在里面快要晕倒了
<binker1> 等很久，电梯的维修人员才来修理
<binker1> 每天坐电梯都是心惊肉跳
<binker1> 不知道什么时候又会出问题
<oukai> 那你够惨
<binker1> 嗯
<gebjgd> binker1: 你可以爬楼梯
<binker1> 对啊
<binker1> 我现在都是尽量走楼梯的
<binker1> 在城里的天空都是灰蒙蒙的
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 农村里面没事做，没什么娱乐
<binker1> 感觉就好象快下雨了
<binker1> 很闷热
<piggybox> 走楼梯锻炼身体挺好
<binker1> 农村可以做的事情玛多的了
<binker1> 蛮多的了
<binker1> 可以去钓鱼，
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 假设你在交女友，你跟女友整天在农村有什么做？
<binker1> 干活阿
<binker1> 看电视
<binker1> 有事情做多了
<binker1> 哈
<binker1> 弄吃的
<binker1> 开垦菜园
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 这些都是很平淡的，很少年轻人会这么容易满足。城里可以逛街购物看电影
<binker1> 拉倒拉
<binker1> 逛街很累人
<binker1> 我最不喜欢逛街了
<oukai> 这里有多少是学过计算机和软件的 苦逼的程序员 都2点了不睡觉
<binker1> 挂着阿
<binker1> 我白天睡觉
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 感冒鼻塞睡不着
<binker1> 哦
<binker1> 你去运动运动
<binker1> 流汗了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 纸巾没停过。。。。
<binker1> 就不会感冒了
<binker1> 喝一杯姜汤糖水
<binker> 我怎么老是掉线阿
<binker> 我的网络没有问题阿
<binker> 很奇怪了
<binker> 以前整天挂着都没有掉线的
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 你怎么知道没问题
<ofan> 你被监控了
<binker> 今晚都掉线几次了
<binker> 也许我被攻击了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 一般卡的时候就吊线
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 在看视频或者开下载吧？
<binker> 我的网络现在就是一个人用而已
<binker> 没有看视频
<binker> 没有下载
<binker> 什么都没有
<binker> 就是开IRC
<gebjgd> binker: 啥网络？
<binker> 电信宽带
<binker> 2M
<binker> 笔记本通过无线路由器上网
<gebjgd> binker: 按说不至于啊
<binker> 内网IP地址是手动固定分配的
<gebjgd> binker: 我都是dhcp
<gebjgd> binker: 设备太多了
<binker> 我刚才说完那个农村的话题就开始掉线了
<binker> 不是设备的问题
<binker> 绝对不是设备的问题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 没想到你对乳糖无法消化
<gebjgd> binker: 我是说我这里设备太多
<binker> 以前从来没有过这样子的
<binker> 哦
<piggybox> gebjgd: 可是国内的牛奶不也有乳糖么？
<binker> 我用3台无线路由器
<binker> 组成一个无线网络
<binker> 桥接的
<gebjgd> binker: 老婆桌子上1台式机 1个上网本 我桌子上2台老笔记本 1台上网本 2个android手机 1个android平板 1个dockstar
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你喝国内的牛奶就没有问题？
<binker> 我两台台式主机
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你喝牛奶是空腹？不吃别的东西了？
<binker> 一个笔记本
<binker> 两个手机
<piggybox> gebjgd: 没有，大多数时候是当水生喝
<gebjgd> binker: 是了 我9个设备 直接dhcp了
<binker> 两个可以用无线WIFI网络上网的手机
<gebjgd> piggybox: 是不是会拉稀？
<binker> 我的设备都是手动设置IP
<piggybox> gebjgd: 国内还是国外？
<gebjgd> piggybox: lactose 的问题未必会在年轻的时候体现
<gebjgd> piggybox: 国外的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 包括欧洲人也会有这个问题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我就没什么事情
<gebjgd> piggybox: 但是我的肠胃和心情有关系
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那倒不至于，就是肚子有气呱呱叫
<binker> 那些自动获取IP地址的设备都会被限制带宽
<gebjgd> binker: 我这里不会
<gebjgd> binker: 向来慢速
<binker> 我自己设置的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不是吧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你喝牛奶要和固体食物一起
<binker> 这样子，人家连接到这个网络上也是很慢的
<binker> 他们不管干什么都不会影响到我的网速
<gebjgd> piggybox: 否则牛奶在胃里的停留时间过短
<gebjgd> piggybox: 跟没喝一样
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我就是早饭往咖啡加点牛奶也会导致肚子叫。。。
<binker> 咖啡也算早餐阿
<binker> ？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 还好我不会
<gebjgd> binker: 早上向来都喝咖啡的
<piggybox> binker: 当然还吃别的
<gebjgd> binker: 习惯 提神
<gebjgd> piggybox: 去医生哪里做做检查
<piggybox> gebjgd: 没啥好检查的，大肠杆菌水土不服。。。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 反正想喝就把牛奶煮开就没问题了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 德国的医生可以帮你检查的 检查你为什么会对某种食物过敏
<piggybox> 这不算过敏吧，比如我妈对牛羊肉过敏，会导致皮肤痒
<gebjgd> piggybox: 算
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我对所有东西都不过敏 就对一种鱼过敏
<piggybox> 好吧，下次去问问
<binker> 咖啡偶尔喝就可以
<binker> 我好像对一些贝类过敏
<piggybox> 我现在咖啡也少喝了，改喝茶
<binker> 吃几次都是肚子不舒服
<binker> 人家都没事
<binker> 就我一个肚子不舒服
<gebjgd> binker: 我就早上一杯
<binker> 哦
<piggybox> 因为咖啡是酸性的，茶是碱性的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我只要喝咖啡就会整个晚上睡不着
<binker> 太提神了
<gebjgd> binker: 所以就早上喝
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我习惯喝点啤酒
<gebjgd> binker: 我不喝浓的
<binker> 嗯
<piggybox> 那是因为咖啡因，你也可以找去咖啡因的咖啡
<piggybox> 茶里也有咖啡因，提神效果就是这个东西来的
<binker> 我现在喝柠檬泡水
<binker> 用盐腌制的柠檬
<binker> 用一点点就够了
<binker> piggybox: 你也在国外？
<binker> 这么精神
<gebjgd> binker: 柠檬蜂蜜水
<binker> 没有蜂蜜
<binker> 这里买不到正宗的蜂蜜
<piggybox> binker: 是啊
<gebjgd> binker: 超市有
<binker> 都是假的
<binker> 真的假的蜂蜜我一喝就知道
<gebjgd> binker: 自己养蜜蜂
<binker> 我家里以前养了两箱蜜蜂阿
<binker> 唉。
<binker> 后来那个箱子有裂缝
<binker> 老是有大黄蜂来攻击
<gebjgd> binker: 修啊
<binker> 蜜蜂就不知道什么时候飞走了
<binker> 我们是把蜂箱放在树下的
<binker> 没房子家里
<binker> 没放在家里
<gebjgd> binker: 蜂箱就是放在外面的
<gebjgd> binker: ä¿®
<gebjgd> 斌
<binker> 还有蜜蜂不喜欢有蟑螂之类的
<gebjgd> binker: 自己修
<binker> 现在没有啦
<binker> 都走掉另外
<binker> 好可惜
<binker> 以前总是有吃不完的蜂蜜
<gebjgd> binker: 现在没了吧
<binker> 现在有吃不完的芒果
<gebjgd> binker: 芒果。。。
<gebjgd> binker: 我老婆家那边也是
<binker> 以前是龙眼和蜂蜜吃不完
<gebjgd> binker: 芒果 荔枝 香蕉 龙眼
<binker> 我家门口有20多棵大的龙眼树
<binker> 我爷爷以前种的
<binker> 后来，妈的，村里修路经过
<binker> 都砍掉了
<binker> 有一棵是青皮龙眼
<binker> 是最好吃的
<gebjgd> binker: 没办法 垬不重视私有财产
<binker> 那棵龙眼太可惜了
<binker> 是很好的品种
<binker> 村里人都希望砍掉阿
<binker> 眼红吧
<binker> 因为他们都没有这么好的龙眼
<binker> 砍完，大家都平等了
<gebjgd> binker: 兲朝人民就是这样 恨人有 笑人无
<binker> 心里也平衡了
<binker> 我想弄个池塘养鱼都不行
<gebjgd> binker: 因为你家和村长家不熟
<binker> N多人说那是破坏村里的风水
<gebjgd> binker: 你推倒了村长的女儿就行了
<binker> 我草
<gebjgd> binker: 事实如此
<binker> 老子从那时就是非常痛恨封建迷信的说法
<gebjgd> binker: 把村长的女儿肚子搞大大的
<gebjgd> binker: 你们村你说了算
<binker> 得了吧
<gebjgd> binker: 得什么？
<binker> 村长的女儿的女儿都大拉
<binker> 你还搞村长
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> binker: 那就搞女儿的女儿
<binker> 鬼知道她在哪里
<gebjgd> binker: 你能搞村长也行 让村长爱上你的菊
<gebjgd> binker: 你们村还是你说了算
<binker> 以前的农村水利沟渠都荒废了
<binker> 人家都把水利沟渠用来种甘蔗了
<binker> 所以，年年闹旱灾
<binker> 尼玛，这是什么世道
<binker> 早春闹旱灾
<gebjgd> binker: 所以那么多人都出国了
<binker> 夏季闹水灾
<gebjgd> binker: 就是受不了了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 都是各忙各自的
<binker> 没人管什么水利了
<binker> 水库也没有人维护
<binker> ，到后来
<binker> 水库也变成水田了
<binker> 水土流失，流到水库，
<binker> 慢慢堆高起来
<binker> 水库就变浅了
<binker> 变成水田
<binker> 以前的田埂是很宽的
<gebjgd> binker: 从你这里我才深刻的相信中国的是人灾 不是天灾
<binker> 现在的田埂都是很窄
<binker> 牛都不能从田埂上走过了
<binker> 以前可以放牛，让牛沿着田埂吃草
<binker> 现在只能用一块地来种草来喂牛
<binker> 现在没人放牛了
<binker> 这样子，牛长期只吃一种草
<binker> 牛就会因为营养不良得病
<binker> 以前没有牛患病的
<binker> 现在经常有牛病里
<binker> 牛就是需要吃各种各样的鲜草
<gebjgd> binker: 村长就是吃屎的
<gebjgd> binker: 屁都不管
<gebjgd> binker: 你家在广东？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我在广东
<gebjgd> binker: 什么地方？
<binker> 沿海地区阿
<binker> 不提了
<gebjgd> binker: 淡水？
<binker> 伤心地阿
<gebjgd> binker: 茂名？
<binker> 不是
<gebjgd> binker: 哦
<binker> 有个头的
<gebjgd> binker: 还好能够吃水
<binker> 你知道
<binker> 的
<gebjgd> binker: 知道了
<binker> 这里水不好了
<gebjgd> binker: 还好吧
<binker> 工业污染
<gebjgd> binker: 吃海
<binker> 染厂的水是直接排放到河流里面
<binker> 河里连细菌都灭绝了
<binker> 有细菌的话也是那种变异的超级细菌能存活了
<gebjgd> binker: 真好啊
<binker> 德国的订单很严格哦
<binker> 我们这里有做德国订单的
<binker> 要求所有的物料用环保的
<gebjgd> binker: 啥订单？
<binker> 不能含有致癌物质
<binker> 衣物啊
<binker> 衣物订单
<binker> 服装行业的
<gebjgd> binker: 哦
<gebjgd> binker: 知道
<binker> 布料都要用环保染料
<binker> 包装也是
<binker> 德国和日本，美国，韩国最严了
<binker> 都要求环保
<binker> 其他国家没有这么多要求
<binker> 只要求价格便宜就行
<binker> 便宜的东西呢
<binker> 鬼知道是用什么垃圾做出来的
<binker> 工业区附近的居民最惨
<binker> 要买水喝
<gebjgd> binker: 你别告诉我你家那里需要买水喝？
<gebjgd> binker: 写google+
<binker> 我们这里是上游
<gebjgd> binker: 让更多的人知道那里的情况吧
<binker> 不写
<binker> 其实都知道了
<binker1> 又掉线了
<binker1> 今晚都3次了
<gebjgd> binker: 你的网络太差
<binker1> 可能是说这些东西太敏感了
<binker1> 以后不能再吐槽了
<binker1> 不然，该有人来查水表了
<binker1> 我的网络信号是满的
<binker1> 100%
<binker1> 连接中断应该是个警告吧
<binker1> 有时候访问谷歌就是这样子
<binker1> 总是被连接重置
<cleamoon> c++里，string a="abcd"; a[2]合法吗？
<binker1> 看书去
<cleamoon> binker1, ...太麻烦了
<binker1> 你搜索一下
<binker1> 或者自己实验一下
<binker1> 我不是搞开发的
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以
<binker1> 不懂编程
<cleamoon> ofan, 好的，多谢
<binker1> 睡觉拉
<binker1> 晚安
<binker1> 太困了
<cleamoon> ofan, c++里cstring的函数不能直接用string类型做参数吧？是不是应该强转成char *?
<Darksair> string::c_str()
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 好饿
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃奶
<gebjgd> ofan: 我需要固体食物
<alvin_rxg> 奶酪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无法咀嚼
<alvin_rxg> 早点睡吧
<kk>  06:30
<yudu> 请问Perl 中什么模块做语法高亮的工作比较好？ 我想要使用perl来高亮各种语言的源代码文件
<skraito> hmm
<skraito> what now lets eat first
<skraito> took vitamin c and omega 3
<skraito> we are all old
<skraito> take care of wife guys they are still kuci kuci
<skraito> dont fight there infront of camera feel bad
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-28
<niewan> 早啊
<hoxily> hi
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<tashoutang> excuse me
<tashoutang> 新手
<tashoutang> 板上前輩指導我由rubi入手
<tashoutang> 學一點C語言
<tashoutang> 這裡請教 是否買一個新的電腦 用linux系統 開始做?
<tashoutang> 有無書籍推薦?
<tashoutang> 網上可以抓到的電子書???
<tashoutang> 另外 自己寫程式 有無解答的書籍可以參考 看它們是怎麼寫的??
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板早
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾早
<niewan> 大家早
<zmcbb30> 大家早哦
<tashoutang> 大家早
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: ...
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 早哦
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: ...
<DBLobster> 困
<zmcbb30> @_@
<tashoutang> 我可以再把問題提一遍???
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 大清早的还困。。。？
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> excuse me
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> 新手
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> 板上前輩指導我由rubi入手
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> 學一點C語言
<tashoutang> * DBLobster (~DBLobster@121.29.229.22) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> 這裡請教 是否買一個新的電腦 用linux系統 開始做?
<tashoutang> <tashoutang> 有無書籍推薦?
<kk> tashoutang:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 加班惨
<tashoutang> @kk: 可以回答我的有關的問題嗎?
<tashoutang> 就是學語言的問題
<tashoutang> 不好意思
<tashoutang> 真的是新手
<knownbad> tashoutang: 你需要买新车来学开车吗？
<tashoutang> 當然不必
<tashoutang> OK
<tashoutang> 理解您的意思
<tashoutang> 那麼書的問題呢?
<tashoutang> 先多謝了
<knownbad> linux 需要的不多大部分自己来就行了。
<tashoutang> 您的意思是LINUX不需學C語言囉?
<cfy> tashoutang: 你tw的？
<tashoutang> 是
<knownbad> 书呢网上找一找不难。
<tashoutang> 學生技的
<niewan> 各种一下啊
<tashoutang> 但 要找到有練習而同時有人已經寫過程式的觀摩的書好像是沒有
<tashoutang> 比如說
<cfy> tashoutang: 开源嘛，自己看就好了
<tashoutang> 題目說解一個魔術方塊
<tashoutang> open source
<tashoutang> 是有一些網站
<knownbad> c 对 linux 有绝对的帮助但看你的需要。
<tashoutang> 您的意思是 開源的話有有寫程式的範例?
<tashoutang> 是 我是台灣來的
<tashoutang> 您用whois看到我的網域嗎?
<knownbad> 所有的程式都是开源也就是你可以看它的源码。
<cfy> tashoutang: 没，你在用繁体，我就那么一问，你可以用你嘛，不用这么正式用您吧：）
<tashoutang> 咦 經過編譯器compiler不是就不能看到原始碼了嗎？
<tashoutang> ＯＫ
<knownbad> 范例已有了，但已源码来学 c 是难了点。
<tashoutang> 似乎兩邊用的語詞一樣
<tashoutang> 不一樣
<cfy> tashoutang: 比如，那想写个xxx程序，不会，然后，发现有个yy程序又xxx功能，那么你可以直接去看yy的源代码，然后学习嘛:)
<tashoutang> 台灣這邊稱女生叫小姐
<tashoutang> 聽說大陸是不行這樣說的
<cfy> tashoutang: 至少大概能知道个思路
<tashou> 最近看一些大陸的視頻
<cfy> tashoutang: 开源的话,肯定提供有源代码
<cfy> tashoutang: 开源的话,肯定有提供源代码
<tashou> 提到"靠"
<tashou> 這個明顯是台灣用的粗話
<tashou> OK
 * DBLobster 开会
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 你自己happy吧
<tashou> 所以我來找找看開源的程式囉多謝
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 噢
<WhiTeMoOn> .
<knownbad> tashou: 你不是来捣乱的吧？
<tashou> Kakurady_
<tashou> 不是的
<tashou> 這邊一直在斷線不知為何
<tashou> 剛才回答一些用語的問題
<WhiTeMoOn> 週六還上班真沒勁
<cfy> 今天不是周五么。。。。
<knownbad> 火星时间
<niewan> 穿越了
<WhiTeMoOn> 明天不就週六了麼，完全沒有週五的愉悅感
<cfy> 高级
<cfy> WhiTeMoOn: 周六还要上班吧，不是要放假了么
<cfy> vpn各种连上就断 cc ofan
<knownbad> tashou: 你看英文吗？  试试这个。  http://www.gentoo.org/
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo Linux News
<knownbad> 所有的程式都有源代码。
<knownbad> 但折腾死你。
<knownbad> 应该说是所有程式都由源代码编译来。
<tashou> 好的 knownbad多謝你了
<tashou> 幾位國外的生物科技的朋友自己在開發生物晶片的儀器
<WhiTeMoOn> knownbad: 他應該只知道程式碼
<tashou> 他本身學的是生物科技
<ofan> cfy: ping
<ofan> cfy: 估計gfw
<tashou> 另外開發雷射切割式的3D printer
<tashou> 用軟體控制去切割生物晶片
<knownbad> WhiTeMoOn: 我只是照他要求的回答。
<ofan> knownbad: 沒arch折騰
<knownbad> 去死
<knownbad> tashou: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/可编程序控制器
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> 死去
<tashou> OK
<tashou> thanks
<ofan> mcu?
<knownbad> 德国香肠之前在搞这个。
<ofan> knownbad: 你越來越像他了
<WhiTeMoOn> knownbad: 正体中文看多了，感觉发明简体字的工作者还是蛮有才的
<knownbad> 怎么又跟字体有关了？
<knownbad> ofan: 是他像我吧？
<ofan> WhiTeMoOn: 知道誰發明的簡體？
<cfy> ofan: 哎，昨天发现不行了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 悲劇
<knownbad> 简体是发明？  这好似 iPhone 的圆角机身是个专利。
<ofan> cfy: 用ssh
<cfy> ofan: os x 怎么ssh翻？
<cfy> ofan: 算了，暂时不上好了。应该会恢复吧。。。祈祷。。。
<knownbad> tashou: 你怎么没去台湾频道混？
<ofan> knownbad: 你像他
<knownbad> 我是从没去台湾频道。
<ofan> 看電影
<knownbad> 但我也忘了为何来这里混。。。呵呵
<tashou> 那位美國朋友 他看得懂中文
<tashou> 本我用xoops架website
<knownbad> 我的美国同事会四书五经。
<tashou> 建議我來這裡的
<tashou> 太厲害了!!!
<tashou> 有美國大學的中文老師
<tashou> 學了十年還無法看懂中文報紙哩
 * ^chen hi
<^chen> microcai: 每次来都在线
<knownbad> 柏克莱的能人太多了。 以前只听说但后来见识到了。  之前中国同事问句古文我还在琢磨他在一旁已翻译成英文了。
<MeaCulpa> ...\
<stardiviner> 古文又不难, 有啥好稀奇的
<MeaCulpa> 古文比现代文容易多了
<stardiviner> 通假字那才纠结呢
 * MeaCulpa 文言满分，高考语文不及格
<knownbad> 由白人来翻译？
<knownbad> 算了， 那我就不多说了。
<stardiviner> 古代的错别字对现代文来说真无语, 毕竟古代是一个字当很多字用的
<knownbad> 下班去。
<stardiviner> 其实通常有人说某人很厉害, 都是拿自己和那个人比, 发现有很大差距, 于是觉得很厉害
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.04lts NV显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388217 联想笔记本，NV 8400M G的显卡，以前装11.04的时候都没有问题，现在装了12.04,LTS 不安装显卡驱动可以工作，一旦装了显卡驱动就会频繁死机，无论是系统自带的驱动，还是官方驱动， 很多方法都试过都无法解 …
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: ...照着么说所有女人的胸都很厉害...
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你太小看人类了
<archl> MeaCulpa:  。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不是全部, 看来你的语文不好, 我说的是"通常"
<archl> stardiviner: 可以哺乳是好事。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 怎么这么多人就是不会完全理解和读懂字面意思呢?
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我语文的确不好，但是我认为这个“通常”字句，主语是你自己而已
<stardiviner> archl: 要是那女的中毒了, 而且毒素渗透到乳房, 那么哺乳也是好事
<microcai> ^chen:  nashi
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。可是血液就会和乳汁交换吧。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 嘛, 对于你这么说, 我就非常看不起不肯真心承认自己语文很糟糕的了
<^chen> microcai: 证明整天对着电脑 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 人类通常都有自我意识，一旦有了自我意识，就知道不要拿世间万物和自己比
<microcai> ^chen:  nashi
<stardiviner> archl: 高中时, 生物上说, 细胞是具有通透性的,
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我只是笑
<archl> 。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我上次打球以后伤了，也有一个月没运动...体会到你的感觉了
<archl> stardiviner: 穿透500个细胞很慢的。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你不过是被我有点小小激怒了而已, 我非常自豪自己可以改变别人的情绪
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我好了
<stardiviner> archl: 那倒不至于, 穿透骨头那才麻烦
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你太高看自己了，我只不过是在玩饭后绕而已...早饭午饭后都会玩玩
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 嘛, 与我无关啦, 你怎么样, 都是你自己的事
<^chen> microcai: nashi
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 不过，恰恰相反，应为我发现我不在你所说的"通常"之列，所以我倒是觉得被你恭维到了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我高三转学后，在个农贸市场里踢球伤了肺部，进了很多灰尘，3天都难受，自那之后，呼吸系统就不够好了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 怎么修复呢。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 臣肺貌似是永久性的...
<MeaCulpa> s/臣/尘
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看来我的肺活量现在真的只有 2100ml了
<MeaCulpa> 2100?
<stardiviner> 人类除了眼睛不可修复外, 其他组织都具有一定的自愈能力
<MeaCulpa> archl: 擦，我记得我中学有7k
<archl> MeaCulpa 以前 2700
<MeaCulpa> archl: 现在估计没了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 肺活量小点好，越大，废气吸的越多
<archl> stardiviner: 似乎尘肺真的没法呼吸
<microcai> stardiviner:  额，除了脑残不能修复外，其他的都有自愈能力
<archl> stardiviner: 说错，是修复
<archl> microcai: 脑残可以修啊，换脑
<MeaCulpa> archl: 回到祖国怀抱，一定要改掉大口吸气的坏毛病
<microcai> archl: 换脑就不是自己了
<stardiviner> microcai: 哈哈, 脑残的话, 就会觉得其他人都是脑残, 所以不需要修复
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我有鼻炎，基本鼻毛没用，所以才洗尘过多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我有鼻粘膜过敏，有一点鼻涕就要弄掉，所以效果和你的一样
<stardiviner> archl: 自愈和修复其实并没啥差别, 修复是说坏了, 修补, 自愈是说受伤了, 自我痊愈
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我永远在挖鼻子...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中学我用了上千卷纸，激光烧了3次。
<archl> MeaCulpa:  同感 :)
<MeaCulpa> archl: 任何小东西，分泌物就会令我抓狂
<MeaCulpa> archl: 所以永远在挖...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 小东西不怕吧，我嘴里的东西都能进鼻子
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 大分泌物, 比如呕吐, 排泄
 * archl 的鼻子可以排出很大的玉米，嘴入-鼻出
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 臣肺可怕之处在于你自我修复的时候，会形成病理性变化，就像肺里长了鸡眼...
<archl> 鼻子喷饭
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 其实在你看不见的地方, 有些东西比你看得见的恐怖的多, 比如喷嚏
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 是巨噬细胞的吞噬吧, 一般
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 如果可能的话, 一般都会排出体外的, 像血块,
<archl> stardiviner: 吞不掉吧。灰尘比细胞大的多
<stardiviner> archl: 鼻子喷饭不是很正常么? 鼻子和咽喉本来就是相通的啊,
<archl> stardiviner: 巨量的喷。
<stardiviner> archl: 血块也比吞噬细胞大
<stardiviner> archl: 像机关枪那样连续激射?
<archl> stardiviner: 恩。上周
<archl> stardiviner: 大约喷了20g
<stardiviner> archl: 难道你触动什么机关了? 就像吸入花粉之类打喷嚏,
<archl> stardiviner: 食物太干燥
<stardiviner> archl: 你身体里机关真多, 比一般人多..???
<archl> stardiviner: 每个人都有，不观察就没了
<stardiviner> archl: 干燥也会这样? 那你不是不能吃饼干?
<archl> stardiviner: 那天吃的米饭很干。话说我以前不吃馒头就是类似的。
<archl> stardiviner: 喜欢吞咽 -
<stardiviner> archl: 那倒是, 这倒是让我想起了, 我觉得,其实女的没什么的, 漂亮也是表面功夫, 其实背地里在洗手间里剃毛, 弄这弄那的, 原本没那么漂亮的. 于是这大大改变了我对女人的观察角度
<stardiviner> archl: 我以前一直喜欢含在嘴里慢慢嚼饭, 但是现在都是很快吃完了
<archl> stardiviner: 。可以变漂亮那是本事啊。
<archl> stardiviner: 想去干别的事，就要缩短其他事的完成时间。
<stardiviner> archl: 可以杀人也算是一种本事, 只是世人认同与否
<archl> stardiviner: 。。
<stardiviner> archl: 是的, 想着玩电脑啊
<MeaCulpa> 漂亮女人就是漂亮...
<stardiviner> archl: 任何需要勇气, 信心之类的事, 其实都可以算作是本事.
<jlzhang> 还没下班就开始聊天打屁啦……
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 上圖
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<jlzhang> 求真相
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 一个男人他本来是农民, 那就是农民, 不是总统, 可是为什么成了总统? 所以漂亮就是漂亮这种说法是不合理的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: NOD
<metbsd> 大清早就在意淫啊
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 感觉你就像个三岁小孩子似的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 总统不是生物需要，女人是
<WhiTeMoOn> stardiviner: 仔细看高圆圆 :P
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 女人只是你在一段时间里的需要,
<WhiTeMoOn> stardiviner: 还是很好看啊。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不是永远, 每时每刻需要
<metbsd> 高圆圆的逼太松了
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 总统我一辈子不需要
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ...
<WhiTeMoOn> metbsd: ..
<metbsd> 乳房有点下垂
<microcai> metbsd: ？　干过？
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ...
<niewan> - -
<metbsd> 脸蛋就那样
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 哪个高圆圆？
<metbsd> 个子高，中间圆
<niewan> 。。。
<stardiviner> 哈哈, 漂亮就是漂亮啊, (其实漂亮还是个相对主观的词)
<microcai> metbsd:  ... ... 　多少钱一个晚上？
<ofan> 他在yy
<metbsd> 不是用钱衡量的，咱只是潜一下
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 小孩子, 真是天真, 加你了, 下次有小学生题目就问你了
<ofan> 看着老婆yy女明星
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: ~
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 一般嘛...要看全身图...我再找找
<metbsd> 高圆圆不到我老婆的漂亮的十分之一
<stardiviner> metbsd: 你老婆是谁? 不过是路人甲乙丙
<ofan> 喔槽
<ofan> 你連你老婆都yy
<stardiviner> 这个世界上人死了, 那就是路人甲乙丙
<ofan> metbsd: 無圖無真相
<metbsd> 这里又上不了图
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 记得以前flair 还说萱萱好看呢。人各有好
<metbsd> 不然给你们看看
<ofan> metbsd: imgur.com
<metbsd> 让你们流光口水
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ... 都不是我喜欢的类型...
<void1> 为什么有的vps要禁用irc啊
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 不过宣萱差距有点大...
<stardiviner> metbsd: 看了, 有怎么样 ? 在脑子里意淫下, 三天后就忘了
<stardiviner> metbsd: 看见更加漂亮的, 就吧你老婆忘的一干二净
<ofan> metbsd: 發圖，不發圖就是tree new bee
<metbsd> 你们要加油啊
<stardiviner> met
<ofan> metbsd: 加油啥
<jyfl987_> ofan: 你就给p民留点想象空间吧
<ofan> metbsd: 加油搞到你老婆？
<stardiviner> metbsd: 这倒是, 你已经有老婆了, 就不要在这里瞎混了, 回去陪老婆去
<jyfl987_> ofan: 人家都这样了 你还要打击他最后一点乐趣  太残忍了
<ofan> jyfl987_: 。。。
<ofan> jyfl987_: 萬一是真的呢
<jyfl987_> ofan: 跟你也没关系
<jyfl987_> ofan: 成天来这里聊天的 哪个不是吊死 额
<metbsd> 搞我老婆，我弄死你啊
<metbsd> 不过就凭你这货色，还想搞我老婆，哈哈
<ofan> jyfl987_: 也是哦
<metbsd> 也不撒泡尿照照自己
<stardiviner> metbsd: 我糊涂了, 你在说谁要搞你老婆呢?
<stardiviner> metbsd: 我咋没看到??
<metbsd> ofan啊
<metbsd> 我让你们加油找老婆
<metbsd> 他说加油搞我老婆，哈哈
<stardiviner> metbsd: 哦, 这个二货啊, 幸亏俺早ignore之
<metbsd> 你说有没这种白痴
<stardiviner> met
<stardiviner> metbsd: 他那是鸡巴被蜜蜂叮了, 不能消肿
<ofan> 喔槽。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你丫又皮癢了
<ofan> tenzu: 借帽子一用
<imadper> ofan: 你怎么被人喷了?
<stardiviner> 唯一能看见ofan的就是kick我的消息. 什么时候我用正则, 把kick消息也过滤了
<ofan> imadper: 他丫皮癢了
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> stardiviner: 不如徹底一點
<metbsd> 这样的人也能做群主啊
<jyfl987_> ofan: 我感觉 stardiviner 这是跟你奥胶来着
<jyfl987_> ofan: 今晚要补他几泡
<ofan> jyfl987_: 我只是教育過他一次而已
<stardiviner> jyfl987_: 你要是御姐, 我就跟你傲娇, 可惜你不是呀
<ofan> imadper: ban人啥命令？
<imadper>  /kickban ?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎样安装美能达黑白复印机282／362的驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388221 我电脑只有一个系统ubuntu，但是仍然有两个问题让我离不开虚拟机WINDOWS。 一个问题就是如何使用这台打印机，型号是柯尼卡美能达282／362一体机，我安装了好多次，去年3月有一次成 …
<ofan> imadper: ban掉所有ip
<stardiviner> 通常群众里就是有像 imadper 这样喜欢推波助澜的人, 不过这是事实, 因为他就是群众的一部分
<jyfl987_> ofan: 我看他就是跟你约个泡 俗话说 打是亲来骂是爱
<imadper> stardiviner: 我怎么了?
<freeflying> roylez: 放假了哦
<imadper> stardiviner: 说清楚
<stardiviner> jyfl987_: 你也是群众的一部分, 真是要多gento有多gento
<ofan> jyfl987_: 那我得揍他一頓了
<stardiviner> imadper: 没什么, 我要是说错了, 你完全可以不理我这种二货,
<imadper> stardiviner: 刚刚 ofan 问我ban的命令是啥. 我就跟他说一下
<jyfl987_> ofan: 对 揍得啪啪响 三天不打 上房揭瓦
<ofan> imadper: 額 你是無辜的，我在研究ban
<stardiviner> imadper: 原来如吃, 是俺的错, 俺看不见ofan的
<imadper> stardiviner: 我对你这id没啥印象, 唯一的就是你当时说 xwinx不会用linux.
<ofan> loooool
<stardiviner> imadper: xwinx是谁? 俺压根没见过这号任务
<imadper> ofan: 最近睡得少... 不开心
<stardiviner> 人物
<imadper> stardiviner: 肯定是你忘了... 当时你还反问xwinx懂不懂里奴性.
<imadper> linux....
<stardiviner> imadper: 没好印象的人多了去了, 俺不需要给你好印象, 那是阿谀奉承
<roylez_> freeflying: 上午本来就不上班的
<ofan> imadper: 讓妹子壓榨了？
<stardiviner> imadper: 你要是能找到log, 俺就相信你说的
<stardiviner> imadper: 不过相信你也找不出什么证据
<ofan> imadper: +q 是devoice?
<imadper> stardiviner: 你信不信随意. 我只是想说, 别乱喷人. xwinx人这么好, 都能被你喷
<imadper> ofan: 不知道, 要是可以, 直接永久ban吧
<stardiviner> imadper: 无所谓啦, 俺早说过, 不需要得到你认可啥
<imadper> ofan: 压榨个毛.. 我坐火车, 买不到卧铺... 22小时的硬座....
<ofan> imadper: 火車上沒妹子？
<roylez_> imadper: 弱爆了
<imadper> ofan: 没有呀...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不会吧 他说xwinx不会用linux 有证据么
<stardiviner> imadper: 你这种人就是推波助澜的, 他做决定是他的事, ban不ban他自己会ban, 就喜欢在别人耳朵边说别人坏话, 最讨厌了
<imadper> roylez_: 主席...
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 老板起床啦
<jyfl987_> 给我一个帽子 我要亲自ban了这人
<imadper> stardiviner: 不是推波助澜, 是我想 ban你, 但是我没有帽子
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 必须的啊
<ofan> jyfl987_: 咋個ban?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 三国杀都玩了10来把了
<imadper> stardiviner: 所以找人ban你
<roylez_> ofan: 抗议
<jyfl987_> 多简单
<ofan> roylez_: 種麼
<freeflying> roylez_: 18摸真好啊
<roylez_> ofan: 丫的美帝怎么拿了帽子
<ofan> roylez_: 有人非禮我
<roylez_> ofan: 美帝活该
<ofan> roylez_: 疼教授給的
<imadper> ofan: 日志在哪里?
<ofan> roylez_: ...
<jyfl987_> 怎么解除op?
<ofan> jyfl987_: /deop?
<roylez_> /deop
<jyfl987_> ofan: 试过 没用 我是irssi
<ofan> 我先戴一會...
<roylez_> /deop jyfl987_
<jyfl987_> ok
<ofan> 體驗下城管的艱苦生活
<jyfl987_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/207645.htm   这个好
<kk> jyfl987_,啥网址y 携程尝试员工在家办公 或为节约成本_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<imadper> ofan: 日志在哪里?
<zmcbb30> royle_ 还玩网game...这么颓废
<jyfl987_> 想不到传统行业先于程序员进入远程办公了
<zmcbb30> roylez_ ....
<ofan> imadper: uni-hannover.de) on Thu, 23
<ofan> imadper: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<imadper> jyfl987_: 证据   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/19/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<imadper> jyfl987_: 10:14 之后的开始看
<jyfl987_> imadper: 恩 不错 不过 xwinx也不是好东西
<jyfl987_> 两个都应该ban
<imadper> jyfl987_: 那个叫啥starxxxxx的, 屁都不会, 说话见谁都喷... 还都是错的...
<ofan> jyfl987_: 他咋了
<jyfl987_> imadper: 我就欣赏这种p都不会 还到处喷的人
<jyfl987_> 不过可惜被我ban了
<ofan> jyfl987_: ..種口味
<jyfl987_> ofan: lol
<imadper> jyfl987_: ...........................................................
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你国庆去哪里？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 在家....
<ofan> imadper: 跟妹子？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 昨天下午刚从广州回来...
<imadper> ofan: 自己... 可能找一两天和妹子去吃饭去?
<ofan> imadper: 才22個小時？
<jyfl987_> imadper:你妹子也在这里？
<imadper> ofan: 对
<imadper> jyfl987_: 在北京呀
<jyfl987_> imadper: 土著居民？
<ofan> 下星期考試周
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我和我妹子都是北京的呀... 这个有啥好奇怪的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我妹子是土著, 我是三岁才到北京的.
<imadper> jyfl987_: 严格说, 我不是土著.
<ofan> imadper: 三歲 嘖嘖
<imadper> jyfl987_: 不用严格了, 我就不是...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 好吧 那为何你还是屌丝呢
<imadper> jyfl987_: 屌丝是心态.
<jyfl987_> 额 我只记得我三岁时候 北京闹了事
<imadper> jyfl987_: 当然了, 我也没钱...
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 你老了...
<jyfl987_> 5岁时候苏联倒台
<ofan> jyfl987_: 你看 imadper ，有妹子，有基友
<imadper> ofan: 你呢? 只有基友?
<freeflying> roylez_: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/music/player/#view=albums
<kk> freeflying ⇪ t: OpenID transaction in progress
<ofan> imadper: 木有
 * imadper 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整!   cc ofan 
<freeflying> imadper: 这得是多纠结的人生啊
<imadper> freeflying: 不知道... 那你喜欢 ofan 这样只有基友的人生?
<freeflying> imadper: 我只喜欢妹纸
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 快餐不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可以啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 几号的票？
<roylez_> 我马上出门
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 30
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 明日呢...
<MeaCulpa> 牛蛙不...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: WFH
<MeaCulpa> ... 无节操
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 出门吧，我再烧两个switch就出来
<roylez_> ok
<imadper> ofan: 一美国朋友，高大健壮，去年底来北京后，成了他常去的那家健身房的业余教练。除了器械还爱跑步，但他不喜欢跑步机，因为是北卡州的，平时都在草地和公路边跑。所以他就每天清晨在他住的CBD跑圈，光华路－大望路－长安街－东三环－光环路，绕一圈。这样坚持了8个月后，他于今年7月得肺癌死了
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<ofan> imadper: 嘖嘖
<huntxu> imadper: 你比 hamo_meizhi 还能黑
<imadper> huntxu: 但是我没有 hamo_meizhi 能跳...
<ofan> imadper: 我記得當時我站在大褲衩下面看不到褲衩有多高
<hamo_meizhi> .,..
<huntxu> hamo_meizhi: meizhi是什么
<jyfl987_> ofan: 没法子  我不能跟他比 他有一项足够打倒我了
<jyfl987_> ofan: 他是帝都土著
<imadper> huntxu: 没纸, hamo_meizhi 一直在厕所蹲着呢求解救呢....
<ofan> huntxu: 妹汁
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你妹子也是女屌丝么
<imadper> ofan: ...
<hamo_meizhi> ...
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: ...
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是吧...
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: 尼玛
<jyfl987> imadper: 那是做什么的 为何跟了你这屌丝
<imadper> hamo_meizhi: 腿都麻了吧...
<ofan> imadper: 真像
<imadper> ofan: 你说 hamo_meizhi 像是在厕所蹲着等纸呢?!
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<ofan> imadper: 我說你妹子真相，拿來鑑定下
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: 铜球你妹纸真相
<ofan> hamo_meizhi: 買air了？
<jyfl987> 话说你去过派出所办事么
<imadper> jyfl987: 去过
<imadper> jyfl987: 宣武分局算不算?
<jyfl987> 当然算了 有牌子都算
<jyfl987> 体验如何
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 办过, 挺好的
<imadper> jyfl987: 这边服务态度很好
<imadper> jyfl987: 效率也高
<jyfl987> imadper: 是么 有人说态度很差啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 我办港澳通行证, 特别快
<jyfl987> 那我可以考虑去宣武那去
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 可以, 不过离你挺远的吧?
<jyfl987> 额 大概是不敢得罪港澳通行的
<imadper> jyfl987: 在虎坊桥那里
<jyfl987> 我要去公安局的户籍科查户口所在地 好回去换身份证
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 这种小事情, 应该很快就搞定
<ofan> jyfl987: 我這派出所里的全是大爺
<ofan> 別說派出所，看門老大爺嗓門都很高
<ibodi> ofan: 你也当主席了？什么时候让俺站在上面看风景有何不同？
<hamo_meizhi> ofan: 没有
<imadper> ofan: 你说的那是城管?
<ofan> ibodi:  会当凌绝顶
<ofan> imadper: 城管更牛
<ibodi> 没那么夸张吧？
<ofan> hamo_meizhi: 咋不买，cfy 都搞了
<hamo_meizhi> ofan: 他也搞air了? 都是壕啊
<archl> hamo_meizhi: 。。。
<archl> 你还不知道
<hamo_meizhi> archl: 拜罗姐！
<ibodi> 就多了飞毛腿功能吧？
<archl> hamo_meizhi: 。黑猫好
<wzssyqa> archl: 是罗姐？ 同拜
<hamo_meizhi> archl: 你好，一只耳...
<archl> wzssyqa: 。。
<ofan> hamo_meizhi: pityonline 貌似也搞了
<skraito> fuckkkkk
 * wzssyqa 都是豪
<hamo_meizhi> ofan: P姐搞了我知道...
<ofan> hamo_meizhi: cfy也搞了
 * hamo_meizhi 都是豪
<ofan> 话说对比了一圈，air的性价比还是最高的
 * hamo_meizhi 为啥一个linux频道的irc，大家都买air了...
<hamo_meizhi> ofan: 嗯..我主要看中他轻薄了
<huntxu> hamo_meizhi: 轻薄适合你？
<imadper> hamo_meizhi: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13667278006&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1348801322_4k8_719413286
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 国内现货！Toshiba/东芝 Z830-K02S升级版Z830-T06S 超级本 z835-淘宝网
<imadper> hamo_meizhi: Z935/i5-3317M/4G内存/128G SSD硬盘/HD4000/背光键盘/国内现货 7799元
<ibodi> 本本没有人要了吧？
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: è´µ
<ibodi> 还卖？
<hamo_meizhi> huntxu: ...
<hamo_meizhi> huntxu: 你总是在这种时候冒出来
<imadper> hamo_meizhi: 看配置, 看重量!
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: 看价格
<huntxu> hamo_meizhi: 你轻薄过多少度孃...
<ibodi> 把整个办公环境搬到 nexus 7 编程还是不行。估计电脑还不可以扔
<hamo_meizhi> huntxu: ...
<imadper> huntxu: hamo_meizhi 只轻薄过艳红... 他不喜欢女生
<hamo_meizhi> imadper: ...
<ibodi> 原先看深色背景页面不舒服，现在看深色背景页面比较舒服，是否眼不对了？你们也类似不？
<ofan> 同档次超级本都太贵
<pityonline> ofan: 你也搞了？
<ofan> pityonline: 不用air
<ofan> 但想搞个小本
<pityonline> ofan: 超级本？
<huntxu> ibodi: 整个电脑的主题都是黑的
<huntxu> ibodi: 除了浏览器...
<ofan> pityonline: ultrabook
<pityonline> ofan: nice
<ibodi> huntxu: 我现在 gedit 也黑色背景，编程好舒服。原先都是白色背景的。
<ibodi> huntxu: 对比颜色太强烈还是不舒服哦？
<huntxu> ibodi: 主题用好多年，早习惯了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下 声音输出里面 显示假输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388226 新手求助： 我的ubuntu 的本来是有声音的， 结果我手贱，不小心把输出选项变成【假输出(dummy output)】 那个选项卡不见了 现在的症状就是 开机有鼓点声 但进入系统后就完全没有声音了 统计信息: …
<ibodi> 才明白为什么现在U 标题栏都是黑的。还是因为U 最近老黑头，被影响了？
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<ibodi> huntxu: 原来只有桌面背景纯黑 -- 说是为了节约能源
<zmcbb30> ibodi: 液晶显示屏黑色和彩色一样耗电
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<ibodi> 恩。 zmcbb30  我昨天刚阅读了。是。
<ibodi> zmcbb30  小弟今年也30了？
<zmcbb30> ibodi: 是啊
<zmcbb30> 弹指一挥间
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包好
<ibodi> 是啊。当年看你冷头青。好帅！
<zmcbb30> ibodi: 貌似现在样子没怎么变
<ibodi> 人生就短短的，立即过完了。
<zmcbb30> 就是胖了点
<ibodi> 一般来说30+ 比 20+ 更精神些。20+ 多数日子并燕燕
<ibodi> 老年不胖就可以了。
<ibodi> 正好丰满呢。
<zmcbb30> 也快赶上雕叔了
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
<Fa1c0n> test...^.^
<ibodi> falcon in the middle ? melcon
<Fa1c0n> ...
<Fa1c0n> ibodi: +.+
<ibodi> 当年也看过好多集：melcon in the middle
<Fa1c0n> 中文名字叫什么？
<ibodi> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212671/
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y Malcolm in the Middle (TV Series 2000–2006) - IMDb
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手虚拟机安装ubuntu求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388229 在虚拟机中装ubuntu的时候提示 分区的时候需要怎么设置呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wm88990 — 2012-09-28 11:14
<jyfl987> imadper: 可惜公安局不能异地办理
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是, 你去宣武有点儿远
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 有中南林业科技大学的朋友吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388233 如题 新人报到 统计信息: 发表于 由 bg7tdt — 2012-09-28 12:02
 * MeaCulpa  这个妹子不错 http://is.gd/N5UNKS
 * MeaCulpa 可惜有精神病
<palomino|keepwor> 异形4里的妹子
<MeaCulpa> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/unix-hoax.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Unix-hoax - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<palomino|keepwor> .......
 * palomino|keepwor 喂 roylez 喝硫酸
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 据我发觉linux系统播放器对无损音乐的支持很差 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388236 自带的totem播放ape音乐一卡一卡的，banshee播放器也是。mplayer可用顺利播放但也不怎么友好，另外我想找ape的独立的解码器怎么也找不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2012-09-28 12:29
<MeaCulpa> mplayer还不友好...单手随意控制
<jlzhang> 不知道musicpd支持不支持ape/flca，我反正用它听英伦的Radio...
<jlzhang> 每天都在听，现在就在听。
<jlzhang> absolute radio
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: BBC之类？
<MeaCulpa> BBC的stream?
<txthinking> ctcp jlzhang ping
<jyfl987> imadper: 我去杭州有点远!!!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/creating-32768-bit-rsa-keys-for-fun-and-profit
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Creating 32768 bit RSA keys for fun and profit | Uwe Hermann
<MeaCulpa> 宽带山威武
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/7ibtCegg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ssh-keygen跑16个小时...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我拿个6core POWER7 CPU试试？
<MeaCulpa> 问题这货没分进程阿
<MeaCulpa> ssh-keygen 就fork一个娃娃吧
 * ofan 普罗米修斯1080P BDRip tnnnnnnnd到底猴年马月出啊
<ofan> 。。。 rsa生成很慢的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在keygen 16384bit的
<ofan> 4096的都很慢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://freecode.com/projects/haveged
<kk> roylez,啥网址y haveged – Freecode
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个可以自动生成 entropy...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以后那些 moron 看见我的ssh的pubkey就要颤抖了吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: key bits exceeds maximum 16384
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix7还不让，只有16384
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....aix真渣渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ssh-keygen -b 16384 -f /tmp/tmpkey ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 先生成了之后再替换
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在跑了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也在跑
<MeaCulpa> P7 Blade, 6 core吧...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你妹....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我这机器不好，我找台好的跑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过你的power的，没有 haveged 可以生成 entropy ，只慢不快
<MeaCulpa> 8%的CPU..
<MeaCulpa> POWER慢得很
<jyfl987> 执行上次命令是 哪个快捷键来着
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:
<MeaCulpa> cpu 和 paging 已经稳定了...进入巡航阶段
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跑他一个国庆
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix的openssh2 是5－6年前的包估计
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你man一下 ssh-keygen ，现在已经有 id_ecdsa 了
<roylez> jyfl987: !!
<ofan> 谁有普罗米修斯1080P bdrip的种
<roylez> jyfl987: 是说这个么
<maplebeats> ofan: google?
<ofan> maplebeats: THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<jyfl987> roylez: 我说快捷键 刚才自己找到了 ctrl+p
<jlzhang> ofan: 不好看
<ofan> jlzhang: 那也要看
<ofan> jlzhang: 不是为了好看才看
<maplebeats> ofan: .....
<jyfl987> roylez: 婚配否？
<roylez> jyfl987: 给我介绍妹子？
<jyfl987> roylez: 没有 如果你没妹子 就问问你国庆期间干什么 以作为大龄屌丝的参考
<roylez> jyfl987: 回老家吃爹妈的
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 不是BBC，是一个音乐电台。
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 好无聊
<ofan> jyfl987: 国庆干什么？
<jyfl987> ofan: 学点东西 或者配个minecraft server
<jlzhang> txthinking: ?
<txthinking> 我在练习 - -!
<ofan> jyfl987: 学写emulator吧 http://fms.komkon.org/EMUL8/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Computer Emulation Resources
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么 emulator? vm我会写啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跑不完了...
<ofan> jyfl987: 模拟器
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  tprof -k -x sleep 10
<ofan> gameboy,nes ==
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<jyfl987> ofan: 写这个是吃力不讨好的事  不如自己搞vm
<ofan> jyfl987: 代码不多，适合学习
<txthinking> ctcp 这个命令怎么用哉
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞vm这个必须会写
<jyfl987> ofan: 不整 没意思 最近我对数学有点兴趣
<jyfl987> ofan: p 又不是你说了算
<ofan> jyfl987: 这是vm的基础
<ofan> jyfl987: 你搞数学？？
<ofan> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知要跑多久..
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛呢 你高emulator重点是如何以最小代价来最大的实现硬件而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞vm也要模拟硬件
<jyfl987> ofan: 都是把别人设计的东西 再现一遍 稍微少一个实现 还要被玩家嘛  无聊得狠
<txthinking> 同志们
<txthinking> ctcp 这个命令怎么用哉
<jyfl987> ofan: 我就算要模拟硬件 也对模拟游戏主机没兴趣 倒是可以模拟usb设备 这个好玩
<txthinking> \/ctcp
<ofan> jyfl987: 啧啧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 准备10个小时以上吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 等你的alpha版
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以写个android app把手机模拟成usb keyboard
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 或者是mouse
<ofan> jyfl987: 真有创意
<txthinking> jyf1987 hello
<jyfl987> ofan: 我特意去查了 android有api支持的 你只要知道keyboard的协议 然后发包就行了
<txthinking> 用没有人用终端
<ofan> jyfl987: 已经有这东西了
<jyfl987> ofan: 或者弄个app把android手机模拟成一个cdrom 这样你可以载入任意iso给 pc用
<jyfl987> 装机人员肯定喜欢
<jyfl987> 还能伪装成u盘 只不过是自动加密的
<jyfl987> 这样哪里都能用 跨平台 便携
<ofan> 装个nfs就得了
<jyfl987> 你得有权限
<ofan> jyfl987: 好无聊的玩意
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你去市场看看 哪个不是无聊的 额 我最近在市场里搜数学物理 根本就没几个app 有的还主要是手册什么的
<jyfl987> ofan: 消费主义经济就是无聊驱动的 :]
<ofan> jyfl987: 你学个啥数学
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想自己做个minecraft的smp版本 所以要学数学
<ofan> 写程序用不了多少数学
<ofan> 会点数据结构和基本算法就行了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 539.50s user 0.00s system 65% cpu 13:42.42 total
<MeaCulpa> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 16384
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是 渲染我也要自己做
<jyfl987> ofan: 好歹要会点3d投影
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来POWER比自家PC还是猛点
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你有的学了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跑完了？？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也找台p7来跑跑吧...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Processor Implementation Mode: POWER 4
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .... 这么烂的blade...
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux怎么装gnome3.6？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388239 用arch，只求最新！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2012-09-28 13:07
<hello> hello
<gleerat> 如何使echo " $(echo "scale=10;$x/$a"|bc)"在小于零时仍然输出个位上的数字
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<txthinking> helllo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 直接上个Saturn...
<gleerat> 大家好，如何使echo " $(echo "scale=10;$x/$a"|bc)"在小于零时仍然输出个位上的数字，在等于零时仍然输出指定有效小数位的10个零
<MeaCulpa> 这个估计永远是单core的表现了
<MeaCulpa> gleerat: printf
<hello> MeaCulpa 你好, 我想问下怎么能给一个人说话其他人也能看见  例如 <MeaCulpa> gleerat: printf
<hello> kk 你好, 我想问下怎么能给一个人说话其他人也能看见  例如 <MeaCulpa> gleerat: printf
<MeaCulpa> hello: 你已经作到了
<kk> hello, 您好！  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> ofan: 就几个公式 以及理解
<hello> 没有啊
<hello> 我是复制的
<MeaCulpa> hello: 看你的客户端，一般tab补全
<jyfl987> ofan: 数学上许多公式都是要解决一类问题的
<hello> MeaCulpa: hello
<hello> haha
<hello> thx
<hello> 原来不需要命令的
<txthinking> hello: world
<simaben> hello
<hamo_free> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<kk> simaben, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<adam8157> hamo_free: 烦死天朝的户口 档案 概念了
<hamo_free> adam8157: 你为啥又开始纠结户口了？要买房了?
<adam8157> hamo_free: 护照和港澳通行证刚办好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我这边也跑完了，5年前的think center
<hamo_free> adam8157: 港澳通行证...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 16384便宜啊
<hamo_free> adam8157: 你要去香港混啦？
<adam8157> hamo_free: nnnnd!!!! 过年时问我要的手续, 这次又说不用了. nnnnd
<adam8157> hamo_free: 加注也没搞定, 各种狗屁规定
<adam8157> hamo_free: 回家一次不容易, 能办就多办
<hamo_free> adam8157: 壕...
<hamo_free> adam8157: 港澳通行证有效期几年？
<adam8157> hamo_free: 求us护照, 然后再也没有这些破事儿了
<simaben> linux如何入门那
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来差一个2阶差很多
<adam8157> hamo_free: 要每年的签注貌似
<hamo_free> adam8157: 额...麻烦...
<adam8157> hamo_free: 葡萄 酸奶 苹果 wfh
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是工程数学
<ofan> jyfl987: 公式多到爆
<hamo_free> adam8157: ...
<hamo_free> adam8157: 你这个活..明明是放假了，还假装wfh...
<adam8157> hamo_free: 跟你说过我被pm坑了
<hamo_free> adam8157: 我不在乎你被坑没...我知道你肯定又可以倒休了...
<hamo_free> adam8157: 我就想倒休
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wow，那么快就出去happy了
<hamo_free> adam8157: 十一上班我都不怕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 先办了再说...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 蛋混的真不错
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 你快点来吧
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 不能同意更多
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 等贵摸电话呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 登录linode要7秒...
 * hamo_free 别又跟上次linda似的...
<jyfl987> ofan: 只要理解就行了
 * hamo_free 你们这些假外企太不靠谱了... cc roylez  adam8157 MeaCulpa 
<roylez> hamo_free: linda？？？
<jyfl987> ofan: 就好像你写汇编 知道他流水线 指令是这些 有什么效果 至于他当初为何设计这些指令 没必要追究
<hamo_free> roylez: 就上次去蛋蛋那里面试那次
<simaben> 大家用linux来做什么，服务器，开始编程
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 我们很professional的好哇
<roylez> hamo_free: linda什么鸟都有
<jyfl987> ofan: 追究那个是数学家的事了 使用数学是另外一回事
<gleerat> MeaCulpa: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> simaben: 玩游戏，看A, 聊天
<hamo_free> roylez: ...
<hamo_free> adam8157: [13:44] <roylez> hamo_free: linda什么鸟都有
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> gleerat: 乐意。建议永远不要用echo, 除非你在sh,ash
<ofan> jyfl987: 理解不了的，给你个1.289131的系数，你理解去吧
<hamo_free> adam8157: linda都有什么鸟？
<jyfl987> ofan: 不需要理解
<gleerat> MeaCulpa: 我就是在使用bash呢
<wzssyqa> roylez: 用你的zsh 配置不支持 file:///时的补全，是zsh的问题还是你的配置文件的问题？
<MeaCulpa> gleerat: 有了bash, 就print/printf吧，echo你连用哪家的都要仔细想
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比较慢，登录各个服务器，平均8秒
<roylez> wzssyqa: 有这个需求么？我不知道什么时候需要这样补全
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在是人家看片子刷图片时间阿兄
<wzssyqa> roylez: dget file:///xxxx
<wzssyqa> roylez: dget 非要让加
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没用过dget...
<roylez> wzssyqa: 这个应该是 dget 的补全函数的问题
<wzssyqa> roylez: 补全路径啊，dget只是一个例子
<wzssyqa> roylez: 还有wget 啊
 * MeaCulpa 各位shell/C高人，printf怎么用的? printf '%4.4f\n' `dc<<<'5k 355 113 /pq'`
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我这么出来只有3.1415
<roylez> wzssyqa: 路径随便补啊，只要没有那 file 什么的前缀
<roylez> wzssyqa: 你这个算是 dget 的补全函数
 * MeaCulpa 怎么输出03.1415
<wzssyqa> roylez: 对啊，就是想要在有file:/// 时补全啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看来计算都在本机跑的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 所以我登新机老机都一样
<wzssyqa> roylez: 果然wget 可以补全
<jyfl987> dget是什么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那个%4.4f, 前面的4貌似只是说占用4位的吧...会给你空格...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么意思？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没有就忍了吧，除非你愿意去改dget的补全函数
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: 下载deb包的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦... 那就是说还是要format(), printf()不够用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 两边的key是不是匹配，是在本地算的，不是远程，所以时间都一样的
<ofan> http://www.ckernel.org/news/patch/2012.html
<Fa1c0n> 我想问问，大家在ubuntu安装的connky怎么让他开机启动呢？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 这个补全函数是在zsh中，还是哪里
<roylez> wzssyqa: vim =_dget
<roylez> wzssyqa: zsh的安装文件里面，应该有一个叫做 _dget 的文件
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 额 你还活着
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: 前几天差点饿死
<hamo_free> ofan: 我居然还在上面...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我摸威武，找了台x3455，3分钟就keygen了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: real    3m0.537s
<MeaCulpa> ...
<hamo_free> roylez: 贵摸真心弱爆...
 * hamo_free 不想上班怎么办？
<roylez> hamo_free: 你试试？ ssh-keygen -b 16384
 * hamo_free 想WFH怎么办？
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 怎么了？ 被拉到砖窑了？
<roylez> hamo_free: 你还是 WFW 好了
<hamo_free> roylez: 在windows下看弹幕呢...
<jyfl987> roylez: 那老外不是说他mba 0.8s就出来了么
<hamo_free> roylez: 这是啥？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 如何把git push; git push --tag 合并成一句
<roylez> jyfl987: 0.8是登录时间，不是keygen的时间
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 原来如此
<wzssyqa> roylez: 换成urandom 不是更快？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 不知道
 * zhouzc 
<roylez> wzssyqa: 你每个commit都tag么？没必要吧
<ofan> hamo_free: 啧啧
<ofan> hamo_free: 洋气啊
 * jyfl987 烧死git教徒
<hamo_free> ofan: 酱油打的好...
<ofan> hamo_free: 你基友 adam8157 有木有？
<ofan> no
<hamo_free> ofan: 明明是主席的机油
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 烧死……？
<ofan> 帽子！
 * jyfl987 不烧死难道油炸死？
<hamo_free> ...
<hamo_free> adam8157: 为啥是我？
<ofan> hamo_free: 你害我没了城管光环
<jyfl987> hamo_free: 因为这是个惯例
<roylez> hamo_free: 看看我的pubkey
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我明白了，printf '%08.4f\n' `dc<<<'5k 355 113 /pq'`
<hamo_free> roylez: 啥？
<hamo_free> ofan: ...
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: 拜 vss 教徒
<hamo_free> ofan: 自作孽啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji... 刚打电话去了... 最近听说北京的天气超级诡异...
<hamo_free> ofan: 你手速太慢了...应该先下手为强
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 谭浩强玩得东西...
<hamo_free> imadper: 今天天气很好啊
<MeaCulpa> 帝都一向诡异
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我表示完全不会...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 现在的大一新生, 竟然知道 scanf 里面放 - 来略过字符啥的, 我都不会....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: shell和awk都有printf, 有能力出人类可辨认的report
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...牛，我大一还在玩红警呢
<hamo_free> imadper: scanf支持正则你知道不？
<imadper> hamo_free: 不是突然就冷了?我刚回来不知道...
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • desmume 0.99，昨天刚下载的svn源码，编译好的直接运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388241 RT，昨天刚更新源码回来编译的，32位直接双击运行 论坛之前有人发过64位的 可是32位系统不能运行，所以自己动手编译了一个 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid ... 3121001263 …
<imadper> hamo_free: 不知道... gaoji...
<imadper> hamo_free: 你说c的scanf?
<hamo_free> imadper: 恩
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: hg
<imadper> hamo_free: 给个例子?
<roylez> hamo_free: 我的key如何？
<hamo_free> imadper: http://blog.csdn.net/liexusong/article/details/5858751
<kk> hamo_free ⇪ ti: sscanf/scanf正则用法 - Fuck The C++ - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<imadper> hamo_free: 标准正则吗? 我去看看
<hamo_free> roylez: sshkey么？
<hamo_free> roylez: 我还得上服务器上看
<roylez> hamo_free: 废话
<hamo_free> roylez: 懒
<roylez> hamo_free: 小窗贴给你了，2
<imadper> hamo_free: 我擦, 太高级了!!!
<hamo_free> roylez: 并看不出什么gaoji之处啊
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: 不好，那玩艺太弱，还是我大VSS好
<hamo_free> imadper: 碉堡了吧
<imadper> hamo_free: 这是我第二次觉得你gaoji!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还不如直接拿/dev/urandom来dd...
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 大lisp最好都放image里
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我上次一个rpq我同时5个dd /dev/urandom到tty1...丫老美嚷嚷对着tty测压力...
<huntxu> hamo_free: gaoji,scanf都正则了
<hamo_free> huntxu: 弱爆胡
<huntxu> hamo_free: 竟然被度度鄙视了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要帽子
<huntxu> adam8157: TAT
<jyfl987> hamo_free: 难怪这么大  都是这些乱七八糟的库撑大的
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，C都正则，搞毛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 嗯，所以把他清理出去了
<hamo_free> > "弱爆胡！ " * 20
<jyfl987> 搞个输入还要构建个nfa 真无聊
<kk> hamo_free, 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！ 弱爆胡！
<jyfl987> 靠 蛤蟆接管kk了？
<huntxu> > "践踏蛤蟆 " * 3
<jyfl987> ruby党很可疑
<kk> huntxu, 践踏蛤蟆 践踏蛤蟆 践踏蛤蟆
 * MeaCulpa 正则这东西，就是SA上台欺压码农的产物
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 你心里的码农好悲剧...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 码农不该直接memset么... string.h都显得羸弱无能
<imadper> adam8157: 你都走了, 我竟然还借不到机器...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: C 码农应该都是自己实现字符串操作的吧
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 重复造轮子不好吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: memset 也是string.h 里面的吧...
<hamo_free> imadper: 这个点还去上班....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 码神嘛~
<onlylove> http://www.guokr.com/article/348553/
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 用玻璃将你的数据永久保存 - 创意科技 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<hamo_free> imadper: 一看就是假装好员工...
<imadper> hamo_free: 我早就去了... 我八点多就到了
<imadper> hamo_free: 滚粗!
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 快快来我模码字
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 贵摸支持remote吗?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 大机汇编阿，到时候好好拜你
<MeaCulpa> imadper: remote是啥
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 您说的通俗点阿，偶很不懂
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 贵摸效率低下...面试的人跟我说很块有人联系我...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 远程办公... work from home之类的...
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 这还没人鸟我
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 早呢，我那时候是on board前1。5周接到确认
<hello> a
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有，都这样
<imadper> hamo_free: roylez 帮我内推5个月了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 也就是说, 比如我在北京的ibm, 然后平时住在济南啥的都可以?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 那不错. 我不打算混北京了.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 正则是好东西 就是缺逻辑
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 其间还有人从马来西亚打电话到北京知春里dumping的我，长途+漫游
 * hamo_free 我也不想混北京了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 可以吧
 * jyfl987 我想混杭州
<imadper> hamo_free: 我一个学妹, 跟我说, 他家在四川有多处房子, 一室两厅的那种, 在一环, 租金才800...
<imadper> hamo_free: fge你知道不?
<hamo_free> imadper: 把这师妹的电话和qq发给我
<hamo_free> imadper: 知道啊
<imadper> hamo_free: 人家有男朋友了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 按照我摸HR的模式，一般你都要先从上家收拾走人了再能拿到确认...
<imadper> hamo_free: 不过应该是我认识的最漂亮的师妹了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你认识几个师妹..
<hamo_free> imadper: 尼玛...不先考虑我
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 啊？
<imadper> hamo_free: 我认识的时候, 人家就不是单身了...
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 他们说会有manager来给我谈价钱
<ofan> imadper: 会粤语？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好几个... 不算多吧?
<imadper> ofan: 我? 不太会说, 但是基本能听
<hamo_free> imadper: 求介绍学妹！
<ofan> imadper: 擦 你不是广东的？
<imadper> hamo_free: 人家多在广州
<imadper> ofan: 我是北京的呀...
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<ofan> 谁会粤语？
<imadper> ofan: 我会一些... 你要干嘛? 我能帮你找人
<ofan> imadper: 我要学
<imadper> ofan: 对了, hunt肯定会呀
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 大概吧...来砍价的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不多~
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> 求教程
<imadper> ofan: http://www.zgyyzx.com/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 粤语学习网_学广东话
<ofan> imadper: 粤语就是广东话？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 都是这样叫. 当地叫白话
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 世间最无聊的事就是接到Unknown Number的，操南方口音的中文电话...
<ofan> imadper: 哦 跟香港说的没区别？
<imadper> ofan: 学名是广东话或者广府话.
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 骗子，猎头，和HR
<imadper> ofan: 一样的. 不过看口音
<imadper> ofan: 广佛一代比较正. 香港也是这个口音的.
<imadper> ofan: 湛江人自己说自己说的最干净, 不过不得到认可.
<MeaCulpa>  WPS Alpha 5 的 rpm 包都上涨到 148MB
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 里面有视频教程吧...
<ofan> imadper: 我觉得粤语比普通话好听
<ofan> imadper: 粤语歌好听
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 说的好的话是很好听
<imadper> ofan: 对!!!
<imadper> ofan: 超喜欢粤语歌!!!!!
<MeaCulpa> 唱粤语歌的人傻，歌也傻
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 我特别受不了那些来北京办事的香港人说普通话...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ........
<MeaCulpa> Jihad, Jihad
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 那叫一个五雷轰顶
<ofan> imadper: <_< 斜视
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 恩，包刮台湾人
<imadper> hamo_free: .............................. 丢嗨!
<onlylove> 148MB?
<ofan> imadper: 华语流行简直就是坨
<MeaCulpa> imadper: shit
<ofan> MeaCulpa: thx
<imadper> MeaCulpa: thx...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: np
<MeaCulpa> imadper: np
<hamo_free> ofan: np
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我在琢磨怎么说的铿锵有力一点
<MeaCulpa> 早年台湾的还好吧，我最后主动自愿听的大改是邓丽君，童安格之流
 * imadper 去听 喜帖街
<MeaCulpa> 不过也许是被爹妈潜移默化的，年纪小不懂
<ofan> 决定学粤语
<imadper> ofan: 那我也学...
<onlylove> 邓丽君的还可以，不难听
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 学语言从粗口学起~ 先教你一词   >_<!   扑街
<ofan> imadper: 你学了干毛？
<ofan> @cactus 扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街扑街
<imadper> cactus: 抛吧... 那个音.
<ofan> 哥讲的对不对？
<imadper> ofan: 随便学学... 反正我已经能看粤语电影不用字幕
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] >_<这是打招呼用的
<ofan> 哦
<imadper> cactus: 丢嗨. 这才是打招呼
<ofan> 你说是粗口
<imadper> cactus: 或者妈嗨
<ofan> 难道粤语打招呼全用粗口？
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 含家产
<ofan> 太不文明了
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 去着粤语电影或者电视剧看啊
<ofan> 手头没有
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 看多了就会听了，说的话就要自己练习
<ofan> 硬盘都被日语的占了
<ofan> imadper: 多长时间能学会？
<imadper> ofan: 要天天说, 俩仨月就行了
<MeaCulpa> 广东跑了个副省长？
<imadper> ofan: 我从来都不说, 只说粤语粗口.
<ofan> imadper: 。。。
<ofan> imadper: 你是怎么找到妹子的
<imadper> ofan: 我妹子是北京的
<ofan> imadper: 哦 北京妹子口味重啊
<ofan> imadper: 也不介意你有基友
<imadper> ofan: 我说粤语, 最多也就问问`最近点吖`之类的简单的...
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> imadper: 周围没会的
<imadper> ofan: 先看粤语电影?
<imadper> ofan: 你们能收到TVB不?
<imadper> ofan: 网上看TVB
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 介绍连续剧《潜行狙击》粤语版
<ofan> imadper: 我没电视
<imadper> ofan: 网上看
<ofan> 没cable
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<Administrator__> 这个厉害
<pityonline> mac 上的 irssi 滚屏居然是 Fn+Shift+Up/Down 我一直以为 Fn 键是 Ctrl 键
<imadper> ofan: http://www.zgyyzx.com/1.htm  这几个先听了再说...
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 第一课 问候语_粤语学习网_学广东话
<ofan> imadper: 听着像打麻将呢
<imadper> ofan: .....
<ofan> imadper: 打麻雀
<imadper> ofan: 反正你要是下载粤语电影, 然后跟着一句一句地说, 很快就学会了.
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 你不说的话这样学很慢的，直接看电影电视剧学的最快，最好没字幕的
<imadper> ofan: 去看大话西游吧.
<ofan> imadper: ...越来越像香港三级片
<imadper> ofan: 没看过... 这个真没看过...
<ofan> 女的发音太嗲了
<tenzu> pityonline: 是不是以前一直不知道怎么往上翻?
<imadper> ofan: 你去看大话西游的粤语版本. 又好看, 又可以学.
<hamo_free> ...
 * hamo_free 怎么又聊到三级片了？
<imadper> hamo_free: 因为我们想起你来了
<ofan> imadper: 有种嘛
<imadper> ofan: ipv6的我有
<pityonline> tenzu: 刚装上见 mac 没有 pgdn 和 pgup，所以就乱摸了
<ofan> imadper: 种子？
<tenzu> pityonline: 习惯就好
<imadper> ofan: 恩. tracker是ipv6才能上的
<ofan> pityonline: Fn+Up/Down
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯
<pityonline> ofan: Fn+Up/Down 是终端内滚屏，会滚出 irssi 的边界去
<imadper> ofan: http://www.chinahdtv.org/details.php?id=2418&hit=1
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<ofan> pi
<pityonline> ofan: Fn+Left/Right 相当于 home 和 end
<ofan> pityonline: 你设置Terminal的映射
<pityonline> ofan: 懒得改了，反正慢慢就习惯了
<ofan> imadper: 这个不开放
<imadper> ofan: 我有帐号, 我下载下来把种子给你?
<MeaCulpa> http://dooloo.info/p/Q6d
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 传德国总理意外接触强力胶
<ofan> imadper: 邀请我
<ofan> 自由注册当前关闭，只允许邀请注册。
<imadper> ofan: 我没这个权限...
<imadper> ofan: 只能给你种子...
<ofan> sb网站
<pityonline> ofan: Fn+Arrow 映射 home 和 end 在系统内应该都可以用的
<ofan> imadper: track公开？
<imadper> ofan: 公开
<imadper> ofan: 反正你要不要种子?
<ofan> 这些垃圾站从别人那弄了资源然后弄成内部的
<ofan> imadper: 要，1，2，3都要
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水不
<imadper> ofan: 有3?
<ofan> imadper: 没3？
<ofan> imadper: 要全集
<imadper> ofan: 就1/2呀... 等我给你发你的邮箱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<hamo_free> roylez: .
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: .
<imadper> ofan: 能收到吗?
<imadper> ofan: 我不知道有没有记对邮箱...
<imadper> ofan: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEyNjI3MTc2.html  这个都可以呀...
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 大话西游之仙履奇缘[粤语版BD-720P]—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<imadper> ofan: 你找个插件, 把浏览器标识那里的所在地, 改成中国就行了.
<ofan> imadper: 不看youku
<imadper> ofan: 为啥?
<ofan>  bbboson？
<imadper> 这个可是720p的...
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<ofan> imadper: 太慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 还没睡觉呢？
<imadper> ofan: 好吧...
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭管
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> ofan: 撸多了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 肠男
<ofan> gebjgd: blue
<ofan> gebjgd: 我要学粤语
<ofan> imadper: 附件呢？
<gebjgd> ofan: 肠男是 jagd, jagdwurst
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨
<imadper> ofan: 发过去了呀!
<ofan> imadper: 打开没有。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 大家都叫你肠男
<imadper> ofan: 渣!
<imadper> ofan: 你看不出来是我忘了?!
<imadper> ofan: 渣饭.
<ofan> imadper: 你就没发
<ofan> imadper: On 09/28/2012 02:40 PM, cxie wrote:  这毛意思
<hamo_free> imadper: 渣象
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 你不懂. 算了
<imadper> hamo_free: 渣蛤蟆
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 车过两年不？
<kevinyings_> 我恨明信片
<gebjgd> ofan: 大家是谁？
<ofan> gebjgd: knownbad
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个人叫大家？
<gebjgd> ofan: 大家都说你鸡鸡短
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就是那个大家
<kevinyings_> 大家是电视节目
<ofan> gebjgd: 以前就这么叫
<kevinyings_> 你们这些家伙没见识
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 大家都说你说话没意思
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 好吧
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 大家都觉得你有见识
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 额
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不在的时候都这么叫
<gebjgd> 宜宾出现周克华“协查通报”
<gebjgd> ofan: 你们是真没文化啊
<ofan> imadper: 没1080P的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 会不会粤语？
<kevinyings_> ofan 刚入手一台宏达电的笔记本，3500
<ofan> 我gmail变30.1G了
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • Geany 按回车后自动缩进! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388244 比如我写： Code: int main(void) {} 按下回车就变成了: Code: int main(void) {         } 而我想要的是这样的效果: Code: int main(void) { } 请问要怎么设置？？ : 有知道的告诉下 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Michael_Ruan@  …
<ofan> kevinyings_: ..
<ofan> kevinyings_: 怎么了？
<kevinyings_> ofan i7-3610 8G HM77
<ofan> kevinyings_: 喔槽
<kevinyings_> GT650m 2G
<ofan> kevinyings_: 啥屏幕
<ofan> 喔槽
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 屏幕
<kevinyings_> 广达
<ofan> kevinyings_: ips? hd? full hd?
<ofan> kevinyings_: 多重多厚？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 巡航多少
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 屏幕分辨率
<ofan> 貌似是'续航'
<kevinyings_> ofan 满清的
<ofan> kevinyings_: 说具体的
<kevinyings_> 发链接吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 你妹子做啥的
<imadper> jyfl987: 上学喽
<gebjgd> imadper: 你有妹子？
<kevinyings_> 不过是组装机
<gebjgd> imadper: 多大？
<imadper> gebjgd: 跟我一样大
<gebjgd> imadper: 3维？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 组装笔记本？
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 学什么的？
<gebjgd> imadper: 不错啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 成功人士呢 imadper
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 屏幕分辨率是多少？
<kevinyings_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.18.a14ce8&id=5331926018
<kk> kevinyings_,啥网址y 迎国庆DELL戴尔I7四核3610QM/8G/500G7200转/GT555 GT650独显蓝牙-淘宝网
<gebjgd> imadper: 妹夫
<kevinyings_> kk 靠就是
<ofan> kevinyings_: dell? 刚才说宏达
<kevinyings_> ofan 他挂名
<gebjgd> 周克华是谁？
<imadper> jyfl987: 国际贸易
<ofan> 重要通知：本店的号于4月21号被盗。。。。。
<kk> kevinyings_, 我会提到，我的僵尸主控机，法官。  ㍦ 
<kevinyings_> ofan log是dell的
<ofan> kevinyings_: 看样很火爆
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 又是一个扩招专业
<ofan> kevinyings_: 你先跑上半个月，烤机
<jyfl987> 没有人全家都是程序员的么？
<kevinyings_> kk 毛，什么是僵尸主控机？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 如果没挂，那还可以
<kevinyings_> ofan 好的
<kevinyings_> ofan 准备来个大换血
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<kevinyings_> ofan 没挂
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 没有分辨率啊
<ofan> kevinyings_: 我觉得你被骗了
<ofan> CPU可能是个工程版
<kevinyings_> ofan 为毛？
<ofan> 便宜的要死
<kevinyings_> ofan 什么是工程版？
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 分辨率啊
<ofan> 工程版很不稳定，主板用料和元件估计都缩水了
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 可以换啊
<kk> kevinyings_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<kevinyings_> ofan 真的？
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 1600*900
<kevinyings_> 我要烤一下
<gebjgd> ofan: 1600*900 -> 渣分辨率
<kevinyings_> ofan 怎么区别呢
<kevinyings_> ？
<ofan> kevinyings_: 光i7这型号，零售价就2.3K
<kevinyings_> ofan 还是不能区别？
<ofan> kevinyings_: cpuz
<kevinyings_> ofan 表示正常啊
<ofan> kevinyings_: 看step步进，对比正式版的
<ofan> 低于正式版就是工程版
<kevinyings_> ofan 好的，我看看
<gebjgd> ofan: 撸大师都变成标准了
<tx__> quit
<ofan> kevinyings_: 用工具查oem信息
<kevinyings_> ofan 好的
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: cpuinfo
<kevinyings_> 我的u盘没带
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 你不是在用linux么
<kevinyings_> 我在办公室收到的
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 弄个ubuntu不就完了 直接看
<Guest37256> s
<lovejoy> 谁知道主菜单设置实际改的是什么文件吗？
<ofan> https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/leox3
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: System76 - Ubuntu Desktop - Leopard Extreme
<lovejoy> 发广告的？
<imadper> ofan: 你听谁的歌? 粤语.
<ofan> imadper: 那个下载不了
<ofan> imadper: 刚开始听
<imadper> ofan: 为啥下载不了?
<ofan> imadper: 哪个tracker地址跟你帐号绑定的
<imadper> ofan: 把账号给你用?
<ofan> imadper: 显示 you are already downloading the same torrent
<ofan> 算了
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 我这里取消就好. 刚才自动打开了...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你直接用kugou就是了
<imadper> ofan: 不是呀. 我已經取消了呀...
<ofan> imadper: 还是不行
<ofan> 算了，这垃圾网站
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我看到了... 给你帐号吧.
<imadper> ofan: http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/  你能上不?
<ofan> imadper: 我可以上ipv6,但很慢
<imadper> ofan: 那就没办法了...
<ofan> PROMETHEUS (2012) x264 720p BluRay DD5.1 + DTS
<kevinyings_> ofan 步进只有4
<lovejoy> 怎么感觉没人鸟我　谁知道主菜单设置实际改的是什么文件吗？　想备份一下
<ofan> Prometheus.2012.BluRay.1080p.AVC.DTS-HD7.1-HDZ [PublicHD] 42.44 GiB
<kevinyings_> ofan core 频率也只有1110
<ofan> kevinyings_: 型号？
<imadper> ofan: 你自己去下载吧. check msg.
<kevinyings_> ofan 我应该退货
<ofan> kevinyings_: 退了吧
<kevinyings_> ofan 什么型号？
<ofan> i7这价格太假了
<imadper> kevinyings_: 啥4? 这个是没识别吧.
<imadper> kevinyings_: 你怎么看的步进数?
<WhiTeMoOn> imadper: 片子一般多大？
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: 啥片子?
<mk_mk> ll
<ofan> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7680834/Prometheus.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.X264-AMIABLE_[PublicHD]
<imadper> ofan: 神船以前也有这个价位的i7....
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Prometheus.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.X264-AMIABLE [PublicHD] (download torrent) - TPB
<kevinyings_> imadper 上面自己有步进的格子
<imadper> kevinyings_: cpu-z?
<WhiTeMoOn> imadper: ChinaHDTV
<ofan> imadper: 垃圾，用工程版的
<gebjgd> ofan: 错 用的台式机版的
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: 这那里有一般这一说... 刚我搜索大话西游的时候, 从5g-30g的都有
<kevinyings_> imadper 是cpu-z啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 用不了台式的
<gebjgd> ofan: 能用
<imadper> gebjgd: 能用台式机的岂不是很好? 如果散热做得好... 不考虑续航...
<gebjgd> imadper: 散热差
<ofan> gebjgd: 用不了
<gebjgd> imadper: 显然不好 你买的是笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan: 能用
<gebjgd> ofan: 2003年我买笔记本的时候就有用台式机cpu的笔记本了
<gebjgd> ofan: 何况现在乎
<ofan> gebjgd: 台式和移动的针脚都不一样
<onlylove> 那样的费电吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 用的特制的主板
<ofan> 酷睿i7移动版处理器桌面级LGA 1156针脚的I7 8系列一样(移动版I7是989针脚的)
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是因为针脚不同 所以主板不同
<gebjgd> onlylove: 当然费电了
<ofan> 还有封装
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你的就是台式机放个小盒子里
<ofan> 一分钟就热得死机
<gebjgd> ofan: 风扇给力就行
<gebjgd> ofan: 这样的机器早就有了
<ofan> gebjgd: 那不叫笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不知道而已 国内的啥厂商没有啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥下午好
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 你的是台式么？ 如果是 你赚了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包下午好
<ofan> 睡觉去，起来看prometheus
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 不是台式，是笔记本
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 步进只有4
<gebjgd> kevinyings_:
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 就是它吧 反正便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 物业直接拉掉一楼罗森电了...
<kevinyings_>  gebjgd 毛
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥下午好
<kevinyings_> gebjgd 坑定不行 ，我要步进9的
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你傻吧 我这里才09:32 < zmcbb30>
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 那就退货吧
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 我这里下午
<ofan> kevinyings_: http://ark.intel.com/products/64899
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ARK | Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.30 GHz)
<ofan> 官网显示step是M1
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 罗森是不是没交够保护费啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥在忙啥 ?
<ofan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246630 这个貌似不错
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Newegg.com - lenovo IdeaPad Y580 (209942U) Notebook Intel Core i7 3610QM(2.30GHz) 15.6" 8GB Memory DDR3 1600 1TB HDD 5400rpm Blu-ray RAMBO (Re-writeable) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M
<zmcbb30> 放假没 ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求教]如何在另外一台电脑上一次性安装本机所有的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388250 各位高手，小弟我最近遇到一个问题～产生了一个想法： 情况是这样的： 我有一台笔记本电脑，安装的是ubuntu系统，然后我还有两台台式机，我想要在这两台台式机上面 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知，冰箱没电...应该打折卖酸奶
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Pros: A high performance laptop with nearly 100% compatibility with Linux. Hyper-threading i7 makes software compiling nice and quick and the GTX video card from Nvidia has excellent Cuda support within Linux.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 北美的新蛋二楼就有来玩Linux的，牛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一般人没用这种机器的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥？CPU没必要？
<MeaCulpa> 高端CPU+中端GPU一般人觉得不合适？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很符合Gentoo用户口味...
<ofan> 用win的人一般都选中端机
<ofan> 普通用户选中低端的
<ofan> linux高端用户才会考虑高端机
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这cpu编译不行
<ofan> 跟我的差不多
<imadper> 又没有机器可以借了...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦...是么...i7都不行？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 国内的newegg气概就差的多...http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A36-046-9XL.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Lenovo jĎǹ޾çÄÔ - i7-3630QM/4G/1TB/2G DDR5śŔĎÔ - ĐÂľ°ÖĐšú" /> if(top.location!=self.location){top.location.replace(self.location);} window.onerror=function(){return true;}var resolution = 0;(function(){if(screen.width>= 1280){resolution = 1280;}var css = ["http://c2.neweggimages.com.cn/WebResources/2009/Default/Css/rel-frameA120808N.css" …
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 其实我就是想要个CPU和内存牛，显卡中档的本
<palomino|keepwor> 新macbook?
<MeaCulpa> 内存必须大阿，为啥国内的本本都是4G...一般人都8吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 应该128G
<palomino|keepwor> http://store.apple.com/cn/configure/MC976CH/A
<kk> palomino|keepwor,啥网址y 配置 - Apple Store（中国）
<palomino|keepwor> 可以加到16g内存哦
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 自己加就是了
<palomino|keepwor> 新的是焊在主板上的吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
 * palomino|keepwor 踩主席
<palomino|keepwor> .....
<palomino|keepwor> 名字。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马|一直屙
 * palomino|working 屙主席
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 罗森没电了？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 冰箱关了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一般都16G
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 也只是刚刚好
<gebjgd> ofan: 快4点还不睡觉？
<WhiTeMoOn> 你们这帮人啊，我256M的机器还在用呢。
<ofan> gebjgd: 明天没课
<gebjgd> ofan: 真是仗着年轻
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 512m机器正在和你聊天
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 你Arch的，内存还没满系统先死了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你熬不动了吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 我从来不熬夜
<ofan> gebjgd: 512M...
<ofan> gebjgd: 真委屈自己
<gebjgd> ofan: 没觉得 arch lxde 飞快
<ofan> gebjgd: 你在国外呆惯了所以不熬夜
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: BT把160G硬盘搞崩了，然后换上了珍藏多年的40G海量硬盘。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是 熬夜的人多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 习惯问题 我不能熬夜
<gebjgd> ofan: 也熬不了 过点钟直接睡着了 无论什么地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 还是熬不动
<ofan> 看看片 睡觉去
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ... 我硬盘电驴了3年，最近有点吃力
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 破台式机在公司已经稳定运行了3个星期没关机了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 下欧美毛片？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 给别人下
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 真是活雷锋
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 03:04:21 up 322 days, 14:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.08, 0.02
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那你帮我下点呗
<imadper> adam8157: 借台机器真难...
<adam8157> imadper: 我要求reserve大概100台
<imadper> adam8157: 分一台给我?
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 厉害
<adam8157> imadper: 跑job呢
<imadper> adam8157: 我看见了. 好多的机器都在你手里... 喵的...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: load这么低
<hamo_free> adam8157: 尼玛，又跑errata...
<jyfl987> imadper: 分10台给哥？
<imadper> bluezd: 贵组... 何以占用这么多机器...
<ofan> 顶不住了 睡
<bluezd> imadper: 是机器太少了
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 而且机器很烂
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: print `cut -d' ' -f2- /proc/meminfo | head -1`"�^�^��^�" `grep -n processor /proc/cpuinfo | cut -d':' -f1`"���CPU"
<MeaCulpa> 1035236 kB内存 1个CPU
<imadper> bluezd: 在机器如此短缺的情况下, 贵组还是一个测试就占用100台机器这种行为... 令人发指...
<adam8157> hamo_free: 尼码
<hamo_free> adam8157: 咩哈哈
<hamo_free> imadper: +65535
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 帽帽OS不敢load...
<FrankLv_> 哈哈 我的  MemTotal:        62012 kB  cpu MHz                 : 240
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 威武~
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 以前我那个T22也装过Linux...还Gentoo...
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 你这个啥机器？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帽帽用毛利语给OS起代号？ Tikanga
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有可能
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 帽帽的os都是用节操数命名的...
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 不过还好是越来越有节操。。。
<imadper> hamo_free: 所以百度最多就敢用到4?
<roylez> hamo_free: 毫无节操？
<MeaCulpa> 话说/etc/XXX-release算是哪门子标准？怎么帽帽和susu都有
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: LSB
 * FrankLv 其实是路由器，我的irssi跑在上面
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 好差 我的都128内存
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb
<kk> hamo_free ⇪ t: Linux Standard Base (LSB) | The Linux Foundation
<MeaCulpa> cat /etc/gentoo-release
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo Base System release 2.2
<FrankLv> cpu model               : Broadcom BCM3302 V2.9
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 我的irssi和smb server在上面
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo这个文件简直就在嘲笑帽帽和susu...
<gebjgd> Linux debian-dockstar 2.6.32-5-kirkwood #1 Mon Oct 3 16:55:04 UTC 2011 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<roylez> FrankLv: 不错
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 呵呵，我这里是2.2... 嘲笑LSB
<gebjgd> Processor	: Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l)
<gebjgd> BogoMIPS	: 1192.75
<gebjgd> FrankLv: cpu频率？
 * MeaCulpa 为啥是 Gentoo Base System release 2.2 ...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛...Portage 2.2
<FrankLv> cpu MHz                 : 240
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你那里多少
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 240mHz?
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 好慢
<FrankLv> 上面插了两个U盘 跑optware，固件是dualwan tomato
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 我的是dockstar 跑得arm debian
<stone_grath> clewar
<stone_grath> clear
<FrankLv> gebjgd: nice
<roylez> FrankLv: double penetration...
<stone_grath> 新人  我重新找个地方练习下使用
<FrankLv> roylez: hmm？ DP
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 你那路由器多少钱买的
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 几个usb口？
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 带无线吧
<roylez> FrankLv: 双插u盘
<FrankLv> 2个 usb WR-500U 无线 某高手ZD做的
<gebjgd> roylez: 淫荡
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 哦 我的dockstar3个usb
<FrankLv> roylez: 原来你说我两个U盘那
<hamo_free> roylez: 淫荡
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 3插u盘和移动硬盘
<FrankLv> roylez: 我反应慢了。。。
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 你太纯洁了
<roylez> gebjgd: 死德国佬，想打仗么？
<gebjgd> roylez: 怕了
<roylez> hamo_free: 死蛤蟆，国庆节不想上irc了？
<FrankLv> 东西这里买的 http://bbs.dualwan.cn/thread-13332-1-1.html
<kk> FrankLv,啥网址y WR-500U正式团购贴【已结束】 - 团购及促销区 - Tomato DualWAN 论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<hamo_free> roylez: ....
<hamo_free> roylez: 求别ban
<roylez> FrankLv: 我用wr703了，偶尔插一只u盘下bt
<gebjgd> roylez: 淫荡
<gebjgd> roylez: 多少钱？
<roylez> gebjgd: 80买的
<gebjgd> roylez: 刀？
<gebjgd> roylez: 还是软民币？
<roylez> gebjgd: 人民币
<gebjgd> roylez: 不能把
<gebjgd> roylez: 那么便宜？
<roylez> gebjgd: tp-link的，民族工厂啊
<MeaCulpa> 蛋疼阿
<hamo_free> roylez: 血汗工厂好呗
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷离线
<FrankLv> roylez: 等再过段时间整个能刷机 千兆 带U盘口的路由 现在市场上好像产品还不多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 需要win
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不需要
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: FireFox15没压力
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那需要啥？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: firefox?
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 钱，一年一点点
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太次了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不明白你意思...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我们下载都不用浏览器的
<MeaCulpa> 哦，迅雷连线已经有人做了脚本了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: aria2c transmissioncli的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我下载也是aria2c阿
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 只是加资源要脚本，或者firefox
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那如何得到url？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: firefox?
<hamo_free> gebjgd: 有脚本的
 * MeaCulpa gebjgd .... 有脚本的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但是我用Firefox
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 离线一年多少钱？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 忘了，几根梦龙吧
 * gebjgd 马上去买
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 酷胖壕
 * MeaCulpa aria2c 10 thread 迅雷离线
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有美剧么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...有，我一般用来预览A
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你懂的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 显然有
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩恩 很好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我怕只有日剧 没有美剧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 全中国只要有人看过的美剧，你就可以直接看了...
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 都有仔仔了还看片
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 实测我国美剧看的人不少
<gebjgd> hamo_free: 为了下一代
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我档年mldonkey也有60%的upload人是国内的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 看美剧的实干家多，不出来喷而已，给你假象人喜欢看日剧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 淫魔啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 这么老道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一年不是120么
<hamo_free> roylez: 年付有打折貌似
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 梦龙是啥？
<roylez> hamo_free: 9折算毛折
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 冰棍
<hamo_free> roylez: 壕
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我买的时候貌似75...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 几根？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu如何与红帽5.5通信 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388254 笔记本装的ubuntu，使用的动态ip，台式机装的红帽5.5，也是动态ip，两台电脑在同一个路由器，怎么也ping不通 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryanbaw — 2012-09-28 16:35
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还是65, 忘了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 多少钱一根啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 电费都不够阿
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 现在是6块钱吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 啥冰棍啊 6块？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 巧克力的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 里面有燕窝？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 里面有可可脂
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: .......
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 迅雷离线的好处是，你只要有个.txt存放ed2k链接
<MeaCulpa> 比bt小
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ........
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ed2k_
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太危险了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...德国不许？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 警察会直接上门查电表的
<hamo_free> gebjgd: 迅雷都是吸血驴的...只下载不上传...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 显然不许
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 难道检察官在你机器上查到含有ed2k的文本文件都不行？
<gebjgd> hamo_free: 那还好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你是http下载阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你是http下载... ed2k是xunlei下
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 或者你这样存:  curl -s http://www.ixck.com/juji/2011/0325/225237.html | awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"; RS="ed2k"} /file/ {print "ed2k"$1"|"$2"|"$3"|"$4"|"$5"|/"}'
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 《星际旅行 下一代》(Star Trek - TNG)7季共182集中文字幕[RMVB] 迅雷下载,迅雷离线下载,eMule电驴,快车flashget下载 - IXCK
<onlylove> 不许只能用ftp和http么
<hamo_free> gebjgd: 迅雷离线就是用迅雷的服务器帮你下，然后你再走http从迅雷的服务器上拽回去
<yingouqlj> 迅雷的服务器还是很爽的....
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 这样总可以了吧？？
<yingouqlj> 恩 走HTTP 啊...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 应该没问题
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我就存个取网页，过滤ed2k的脚本...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我去看看渣雷下载的包年
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不过国外ip不让用...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我怀疑~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 dpi 设备监测一下迅雷的服务器就可以了。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 吸血不是很好么？
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只要国外用迅雷的人多了，我相信会有人那么干的。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 我在迅雷里扔内核src, 让雷用户下，不好么？
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 内核src太小了
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 雷不但上传，还不允许你不上传
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 我刚贴给geb的是StarTrek TNG全套，不小了...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我要美剧全套 金发的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 迅雷当年很好，背着用户偷偷上传，强迫你作雷锋，是那些贱人用户要求以后，才不上传的
<hamo_free> MeaCulpa: 这个...偷偷上传和投投不上传一样坏吧...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_free: 那年代网民践，不肯上传，就因该这样对待他们
<bluezd> hamo_free: free 啥意思 ？
<hamo_free> bluezd: 自由不是免费
<bluezd> hamo_free: 哦，为啥说自由了？
<yingouqlj> 收费的迅雷不错的啊....离线... 然后 在线转妈.. 在线看...
<hamo_free> bluezd: 其实是闲了
<FrankLv> 请教下 uniq -f 参数的用法 ，solairs上的u
<adam8157> hamo_free: bluezd 今天有tbbt了
<hamo_free> adam8157: 下离线上去
<adam8157> hamo_free: 依然
<adam8157> 毅然
<adam8157> 已然.... nnnnnd
<hamo_free> adam8157: 硬伤啊...
<FrankLv> 我想uniq时忽略几个fields， http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247137/
 * adam8157 没插电 cpu慢
<hamo_free> adam8157: 脑速慢
 * palomino|working 给 adam 插上电
<FrankLv> 但是结果和我预想的不同，是参数用错还是 uniq -d -f 5 -f 6 来忽略第5，6个域
<bluezd> adam8157: 你回去的票买了吗？ 我这票全没了，只能飞机了
<adam8157> bluezd: 还在软卧车上就买了, 下车就换票了, 到家发现机票也很便宜
<adam8157> bluezd: 几乎一个价 (加完
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，一般晚上到北京机票都便宜，可是23：00 多到，咋回去啊？只能打车
<adam8157> bluezd: 机场大巴
<adam8157> bluezd: 机场大巴到中关村 然后打的
<hamo_free> bluezd: 打车钱也比贵机票便宜多啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 我接过半夜的, 你放心
<hamo_free> adam8157: 有奸情^^^^
<adam8157> hamo_free: 我不接他...
<bluezd> adam8157: 机场大巴到中关村的最晚几点啊？
<adam8157> bluezd: 忘了, 机场大巴自己有个网站...
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: uniq的-f似乎很难懂
<abine> 起床了
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 恩 还好，比如两个不同的，但是只有要忽略的域不同，uniq -d 会把最先看到的行打出来
<txthinking> 最近chromium老崩溃 有没有遇到
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 最简单的是这个，awk 'a[$4]++' 但是这只会打出最后一重复行
<frandom> nice day
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 稍稍改改就可以
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于配置交叉编译器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388257 我用的开发平台是SEED-DIM3517，给的文件指导上面说 修改/root/.bash_profile文件(或者/root/.bashrc文件)，在文件后面添加如下内容： CROSS_COMPILE=arm-none-linux-gnueabi- PATH="/opt/Tools/am2009q1/bin:${PATH}" PATH="/usr/bin:${PATH}" …
<gebjgd> frandom: good day
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 貌似你这问题以前遇到过...
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，我想最好uniq就搞定
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: .... 原来我后来是死作....
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: awk '{if(b[$4]==""){b[$4]=$0}else{b[$4]=b[$4]RS$0}}a[$4]++{print b[$4];b[$4]=""}'
 * MeaCulpa emerge 下班
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: Orz， 我晚上再去看看uniq 不行也awk了
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 下班还有半小时
<kevinyings_> ofan 我觉得这个芯片蛮好的，其他数据测试都蛮高的，虽然被骗了，还是算了，这个还有其他问题吗？
<gebjgd> kevinyings_: 他睡了
<Fa1c0n> 大家好哈！
<kk> Fa1c0n, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 大家不好
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 大家缺钱 大家想要钓鱼岛
<Fa1c0n> kk: :)
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 大家想翻墙
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 你能帮大家么？
<kk> Fa1c0n, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。  ㍩ 
<Fa1c0n> gebjgd: 翻墙？
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 大家都要3块代表
<Fa1c0n> 额！
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 你能满足大家么？
<Fa1c0n> kk是不是机器人吖？我怎么觉得他后面的时间貌似很奇怪
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 如果不能 你就不要说大家好
<Fa1c0n> 满足不了哦！
<Fa1c0n> 哦，那大家不好……
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 给你个机会 重新说
<gebjgd> Fa1c0n: 乖
<Fa1c0n> 恩，哎……
<gebjgd> XD
<Fa1c0n> XD？是什么呢？
<Fa1c0n> 谁用过pyWebQQ for Ubuntu？
<txthinking> 我用过
<txthinking> 不好用
<Fa1c0n> 不好用？
<txthinking> 就是webqq
<txthinking> 不过这年头 为什么要用Qq呢?
<Fa1c0n> 恩，我看他的图片也差不多还是在webqq下
<txthinking> gtalk stype 不行么?
<Fa1c0n> 我们是不想用，可是毕竟还有自己的好友在用阿！
<txthinking> 也是
<Fa1c0n> Gtalk?
<txthinking> yes
<txthinking> 我觉得gtalk最帅了
<txthinking> 尤其是在ubuntu下
<Fa1c0n> 其实我觉得Windows下用个MSNlite也可以的！虽然比不上Gtalk但是也不错！
<Fa1c0n> 是嘛？我看看去！
<Fa1c0n> libqq现在也能用把？
<skraito> fuck me
<txthinking> 温馨提示:为了你的人身安全, 建议少用禁用QQ
<skraito> what a tard what am i gonna do
<skraito> fuck there go my exercise
<Fa1c0n> ^_^
<skraito> give me face
<txthinking>  - -!
<Fa1c0n> 0.0
<txthinking> skraito: where position of your body want to be fucked?
<maplebeats1> 神奇的地球
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我嚓..又到家了...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 刚才怎么回事？？？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 啥？
<Fa1c0n> roylez_:....
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 刚才发生了什么？不知道啊
<roylez_> Fa1c0n: 你是哪里冒出来的？
<roylez_> Fa1c0n: 貌似山寨货
<Fa1c0n> 你修改名字？
<roylez_> Fa1c0n: 家里开的带下划线，公司那个24小时挂着
<Fa1c0n> 额……
<Fa1c0n> 你挂IRC做什么？有不会跟QQ一样升级！
<roylez_> Fa1c0n: 电费又不要我出，我懒得退
<Fa1c0n> 这个理由给力！
 * maplebeats1 都喜欢挂IRC...混脸熟
<Fa1c0n> ^_^
<skraito> awww let me relax
<skraito> sorry sby no indonesian in 0x71
<skraito> how the fuck we gonna deal with them
<jyfl987> 薄督双开了
<hamo_dooloo> jyfl987: 平西王这次真的完蛋了
<Fa1c0n> skraito是谁他为什么说E文？
<hamo_dooloo> jyfl987: 而且斯巴达也定日子了
<hamo_dooloo> jyfl987: 看来是内部达成共识了
<skraito> cong tong ah ciang u jen yauw join ma
<skraito> 0x71
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 哪个平西王？蛋蛋？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> 新华社北京9月28日电 9月28日，中共中央政治局会议审议并通过中共中央纪律检查委员会《关于薄熙来严重违纪案的审查报告》，决定给予薄熙来开除党籍、开除公职处分，对其涉嫌犯罪问题及犯罪问题线索移送司法机
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ^^^
<gebjgd> 平西王完蛋了
<hamo_dooloo> gebjgd: 远在德国还不忘关心党和国家的事业啊
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 闹玩呢 党的儿女
<txthinking> 想起那首歌
<txthinking> 多么希望 -----
<txthinking>  - -!
<txthinking> 如果给我灭了一个国家的机会
<txthinking> 我会选择 韩国
<gebjgd> txthinking: 傻冒
<Fa1c0n> 你灭韩国做什么？
<gebjgd> txthinking: 没了韩国谁给你做三星
<txthinking> 这你就不懂了吧
<gebjgd> txthinking: 没了韩国 你上哪儿去整容
<txthinking> 谁Jb用三星
<Fa1c0n> 俺就没用过三星
<txthinking> 俺用的原始的诺基亚
<Fa1c0n> 按就的BB机
<txthinking> 1100
<txthinking> 多牛逼
 * hamo_dooloo 这是蛋蛋的马甲？
<gebjgd> txthinking: 内存 硬盘啥的全是韩国人的
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 不像 蛋蛋没那么傻
<gebjgd> 美国人训练了一个超级特工潜伏苏联，地道的俄语发音，地道的俄式穿着和思维方式，连狐臭和酒瘾都和俄国人一样。特工在酒馆请人喝酒，别人问，你们美国人也喝伏特加？特工大惊，不知道破绽在哪里。其人曰：俄国没有黑人。
<txthinking>  - -!
<jyfl987> hamo_dooloo: 不见得  也许是左派闹得太厉害 这边干脆先下手 让你翻不起来
<jyfl987> hamo_dooloo: 反革命好翻案 贪污 生活作风这些是翻不了案的
<hamo_dooloo> jyfl987: 我也觉得平西王不像能御多女的样子..
<jyfl987> hamo_dooloo: 怎么不可能
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 说不好 蛋蛋还说他是处男呢
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 你信？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 蛋蛋啥时候说过了？
<hamo_dooloo> gebjgd: 蛋蛋这个我肯定不信
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: ^^^
<jyfl987> 你不要诬陷蛋蛋
<gebjgd> jyfl987: hamo_dooloo 就是么
<hamo_dooloo> jyfl987: 长得不像
<jyfl987> 小心人头搬家 gebjgd
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 平西王还是有可能的 现在有伟哥
<gebjgd> hamo_dooloo: 玩一样
<jyfl987> hamo_dooloo: 不用看相貌 蛋蛋之前有妞 住一块 你要说他是处男 那除非他是变态
 * adam8157 大家收声...
<gebjgd> ........
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 为啥踢我..我给你报信的好呗...
<jyfl987> hamo_dooloo: 因为这是惯例  额
 * hamo_dooloo 尼玛！
<txthinking>  - -!
<txthinking> 指数拍卖会上，各大财经名人参与竟拍，@侯宁：5千点！@华生：六千点！@宋鸿兵：六千五！@水皮：七千！@李稻葵：七千五！@阚治东：八千！@ 李大霄：九千。散户憋不住了怒吼：1万点！“咣！”机构落锤：归你了！
<gebjgd> txthinking: 说说你为啥要灭棒子？
<txthinking> 1 韩国人比较装比 自以为是
<txthinking> 2 韩国人更加喜欢入侵和占有中国文化
<onlylove> 不灭了棒子过不了几年估计地球都是棒子造的了
<txthinking> 3 韩国人婊子多(戏子和女演员)
<gebjgd> txthinking: 那你能顺便灭了北朝鲜么
<gebjgd> txthinking: 别让垬给他们送钱了 老百姓自己都不够花呢
<alvin_rxg> +1
<txthinking> 这个问题 我回去和小平商量下
<gebjgd> txthinking: 韩国人没收你的钱
<gebjgd> txthinking: 哦 你快死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你给谁加1
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
 * adam8157 倒霉vsftpd不认chown_uploads了?
<gebjgd> txthinking: 好傻的孩子啊 洗脑的好成功啊
<txthinking> 我发现我的nicklist 会覆盖文字
<onlylove> adam8157 刚才被踢的那个又回来了
<txthinking> 娶你吗隔壁啊
<txthinking> 如下网络配置参数调整,主要是针对请求压力大的Linux (2.6 kernel)服务器而言.我我如下网络配置参数调整,主要是针对请求压力大的Linux (2.6 kernel)服务器而言.如下网络配置参数调整,主要是针对请求压力大的Linux (2.6 kernel)服务器而言.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/F7Zgg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果照？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/zlrQD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: url....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有你喜欢的 Star Trek   :)
<skraito> cong wen ma me youw jen ma ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不喜欢那个。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: url 给你了也没用啊。。。 只限我在的宿舍
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢stargate
<skraito> brb guys having fun somewhere dont tell them where i go
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: stargate 有3个，差不多 200GB
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你下载那么多干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没下载啊… 都在宿舍的 server 上
<gebjgd> 【列宁将被起诉】据美国之音报道：俄罗斯已经成立专门委员会，负责将列宁尸体赶出红场，并将针对列宁、斯大林和布尔什维克人的犯罪行为提出起诉。物以稀为贵，中国人的宝贝又升值了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你想要的话，拿个 4TB 的硬盘来，我帮你下 :D
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可惜我网卡不行，速度只有 10MB，上限了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥好东西啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有美剧么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不穿衣服的美剧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，我还没找过。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在穿衣服的美剧没意思 只要看没穿衣服的了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21006546/server.6T6YFZSLDGDT55BZSUOQYQM3EVCX3OTNUCRVZOA.xml.bz2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 全在上面
<alvin_rxg> port 443 是干嘛的？
<txthinking> gebjgd: 傻逼孩子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: https
<gebjgd> txthinking: 恩 你骂的好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己加 s
<alvin_rxg> :/ 呃
<txthinking> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<txthinking> 你好傻逼啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 帽子
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 借帽子一用
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死德国佬，你又想欺负中国人？
<gebjgd> roylez_: ........
<txthinking> gebjgd: 送爸爸
<txthinking> 乖 孩子
<txthinking> 听话
 * adam8157 great
<roylez_> adam8157: 刚刚来了个比你还傻的
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: adam8157 智商 150，刚刚那个 149 ？
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: adam8157 -149，那个 -250
 * adam8157 吃饭去了 (ps, 我没那么高, 做过一套题要求一小时做完, 我20来分钟就做不下去了, 得分147
<alvin_rxg> 局域网里好多机器开了端口，怎么侵入呢。。。
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/12/0928/18/8CGPHC550001124J.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 中共中央决定开除薄熙来党籍和公职_网易新闻中心
<txthinking> gebjgd: 孩儿?
<roylez_> adam8157: 一心经商了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 今晚可以出去看好戏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也许有枪声
<txthinking> ..........................................................................
<txthinking> H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y   !
<txthinking> ..........................................................................
<txthinking> .....................**............................*......................
<txthinking> .....................++..............**..........*+.*.....................
<txthinking> ...................*+*+..............**..........*++*.....................
<kk> txthinking:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> 我在干嘛…… 后边开着电影放 Der Ghostwriter 怎么不看……
<txthinking> ........*+******...............................*************..............
<txthinking> ...............****++*###*******###########*****++........................
<txthinking> ..........................................................................
<txthinking>  - -
<txthinking> sorry
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那老片子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 2010 年的呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 刚刚我提到的那哥们被踹了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你也小心点
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主席太坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在是2012年9月底
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看看TED啥的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 按说学生公寓应该有了
<txthinking> quit
<Guest51809> ss
<Guest51809> sd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有 ted..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉。 bt上有没？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 国内很多公开课的网站，随便找找都有吧。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开始学习ubuntu，在命令行里查找目录，只能查到/hoom/ubuntu/别的目录怎么找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388270 开始学习ubuntu，在命令行里查找目录，只能查到/hoom/ubuntu/别的目录怎么找不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空and兰博 — 2012-09-28 19:17
<Guest56589> ls
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说起来，我这流量留着晚上看东东呢，还是去看看 ted talks @sina.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> damn 要学的东西太多。往往看着一堆东西下不了决心去学
<Guest56589> 人还是很多的
<ansik> ls
<l_ubuntu> ls
<Guest56589> shid
<Guest56589> l
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 韦诺之战中文显示异常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388271 选区_007.png 选区_008.png 如题。。有人知道怎么解决吗。。系统是deepinlinux 最新版 装的是apt的1.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziber — 2012-09-28 19:38
<Guest56589> haod
<Guest56589> haod
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: snowwhite and the huntsman  如何？
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回来 =,=
<roylez_> adam8157: 面基要有节制
<adam8157> roylez_: 和我妈去超市了
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经回老家了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊 做完就在家了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在教我妈玩宝石迷阵
<adam8157> roylez_: 昨晚就在家了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我的kget开了什么也没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388273 早上还用得好好的,晚上一开机就这样了,开了就是看到读取加载的那个任务栏动一动,然后就消失了,不出图形界面来,把进程kill了,再开也是一样,就是有一个进程在运行,但是就没有显示图形界面,用 …
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 直接用Wget还方便点
<CyrusYzGTt> wget -c -N -H -L url
<archl> ///
<archl> 每次看到 Kernel Panic 都想到游戏。。。
<archl> 很少见 kernel dump 这样的。。。
<stock-cn> 要过节了吗
<stock-cn> 怎么imader不在哦
<stock-cn> 我们证券公司今天开始放假了，爽阿
<google_360_baidu> ubuntu 12.10 beta2
<google_360_baidu> 出来了
<google_360_baidu> 有人用过没啊
<roylez_> archl: 你还在用ubuntu么？
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 那片就是去看女王去的
<archl> roylez_ 是
<roylez_> archl: 那个 google_360_baidu 问呢
<archl> google_360_baidu:  没。
<archl> google_360_baidu:  那个。beta2
<archl> 只是个标记。
<archl> 号码而已。
<CyrusYzGTt> 非也，非也。凡俗之事，哪里甚真命天子一说，不过虚妄之谈。人间帝王所辖不过凡人，关键却在凡人，关天何事。岂不闻天地不仁，以万物为那刍狗。为君之道，倘若爱民如子，尊民若父，又岂会被天地所罚。”紫莲似是不屑地说道。“我等受教了。”苏家众人却是齐齐跪下，说道。
<cuizhe> 0.0
<l_ubuntu> ls
<google_360_baidu> yong a
<google_360_baidu> 用啊
<l_ubuntu> 为什么为一直注册不成功呢。
<l_ubuntu> l_ubuntu is not a registered nickname
<l_ubuntu> 每次都要再注册
<google_360_baidu> 呵呵
<l_ubuntu> 有人回答吗
<kk> l_ubuntu, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<google_360_baidu> 你用的名字有人用过了啊
<l_ubuntu> 不会把。l_ubuntu is not a registered nickname
<l_ubuntu> 明明显示没注册
<google_360_baidu> 估计是一个系统保留的名字
<l_ubuntu> 每次重新登录都是游客
<l_ubuntu> l
<Guest56589> ll
<CyrusYzGTt> 姬昌不顾姜子牙反对，执意入朝歌，果然以不恭之罪，被囚禁了起来。姬昌之子伯邑考随即前往朝歌，想要用自己抵得姬昌受罚，不料恶了妲己，死于非命。因为残缺了魂魄，伯邑考最后被刚好在月宫外闲看神州大地的嫦娥所救，成了一只玉兔。姬昌大悔不听姜子牙劝告之下，终于得丞相比干所助，回了西岐。从此举起反商旗帜。立都西
<CyrusYzGTt> 岐，号西周。
<binker1> 明天不知道快递公司会不会上班阿
<binker1> 什么时候开始放假？
<binker1> 想寄些东西
<Guest56589> s
<google_360_baidu> 快递一般休息三天吧
<binker1> 什么时候开始放假嗯
<binker1> 我怕后天他们没有上班
<binker1> 那就麻烦了
<CyrusYzGTt> 難道要寄 肉靈芝？？
<binker1> 牛肉丸子
<binker1> 哈
<binker1> 真空包装的
<binker1> 刚弄好的牛肉丸子
<binker1> 人家叫我帮忙买的
<binker1> 中秋节要吃的
<binker1> 要是等放完假，就变味了
<binker1> 50块钱一斤
<binker1> 就浪费了
<binker1> 现在天气还是像夏天一样炎热
<binker1> 不然今天就可以去买了
<binker1> 你们都在干嘛呢
<binker1> 准备用远程主机来脱机下载
<binker1> 日夜不停开机
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在虚拟机安装Ubuntu出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388275 想学习ubuntu系统，在虚拟机安装了刚下载的ubuntu镜像，安装到语言包时候，等了一个小时了，才安装了三分之一。无语死了。我就关掉了。高手教我啊。是哪里出问题了。网络连接良好。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 没看过 美剧大片？
<binker1> 没
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 刚才睡午觉呢 你懂得 午觉不是平常都有的
<binker1> mugebjgd: 你是gebjgd的马甲？
<mugebjgd> binker1 是
<binker1> 哦
<binker1> 我还以为是你老婆呢
<binker1> MU=母
<binker1> 哈
<mugebjgd> binker1 她根本不用irc
<binker1> 用QQ
<binker1> ？
<mugebjgd> qq msn skype
<binker1> 欢迎大神
<binker1> 她也在德国？
<binker1> 你们一起工作？
<binker1> 现在有什么好看的电影阿？
<binker1> 谁给推荐一下
<binker1> 刚弄好了一台脱机下载的远程主机
<binker1> 准备找些高清片源下载
<mugebjgd> binker1 我都不下载 直接在线看
<binker1> 网速不给力阿
<binker1> HD的好几十GB
<binker1> 我选中下载资源后，用迅雷离线下载
<binker1> 然后用专门的下载主机一直挂着从迅雷的网盘下载回来
<mugebjgd> binker1 看毛hd的
<binker1> 这样就不用整天开着笔记本或者台式机了
<binker1> 下载好后什么时候看都行
<binker1> 我以前下载一个生死狙击
<binker1> HD的
<binker1> 要20GB
<binker1> 用电驴下载了半个多月
<binker1> 才下载好
<binker1> 笔记本电脑的硬盘快要挂掉了
<binker1> 后来再也不敢用笔记本来下载这些HD视频了
<binker1> 太大了
<binker1> 长期开机
<binker1> 笔记本都发烫了
<alvin_rxg> snowwhite and the huntsman 最后一段太不和谐了。弱女子穿盔甲那刀子……
<mugebjgd> binker1 傻 用上网本子
<mugebjgd> binker1 或者arm
<binker1> 嗯
<binker1> 现在弄了个APU小主机
<binker1> 没有显示器
<binker1> 没有声音
<binker1> 没有键盘
<binker1> 没有鼠标
<binker1> 就一个无线网卡和硬盘
<binker1> 可以日夜不停的开机
<binker1> 当作下载服务器
<alvin_rxg> snowwhite 看得累死了
<binker1> 那就休息一下
<kk> 新 华中校区 • ubuntu 12.04校园inodeclient总是掉线、？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388280 ubuntu 12.04校园inodeclient总是掉线、？怎么办、？有没有高手过来指点一下、？？急急急 每隔一分钟就会断线 统计信息: 发表于 由 风里来 — 2012-09-28 22:07
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挺了半天？
<binker1> 哈
<binker1> 你改名了？
<binker1> gebjgd:
<binker1> 你又改名了
<binker1> ？
<gebjgd> binker1: 改什么名？
<gebjgd> binker1: 平板下了
<binker1> 哦
 * gebjgd 发现我还有帽子
<binker1> 你用的神马平板？
<gebjgd> binker1: 三星
<binker1> note？
<binker1> 还是10.1tab？
<gebjgd> binker1: 7.0 2 tab
<binker1> 用平板应该也可以用ssh吧？
<gebjgd> binker1: android 什么不能
<binker1> 安全么？
<binker1> 想用个运行Ubuntu的平板
<gebjgd> binker1: 你没事吧？
<gebjgd> binker1: 自己折腾去吧 祝你天天蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 没显示器没键盘鼠标难道能省电？
 * MeaCulpa 没明白.... 那不是给连电视做家庭娱乐的么
<binker1> 显示器不吃电么？
<binker1> gebjgd:
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 擦，那才几个电... 你说的是那种家庭影院机箱吧
<binker1> 你干嘛
<gebjgd> binker1: 你好傻 现在的led 19多w
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 显然迅雷离线划算
<binker1> 肯定是迅雷离线了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ，，，，，
<MeaCulpa> 显然用单位电脑下载
<binker1> 冷门的ED2K资源很难下载
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 迅雷离线的ed2k下载能力很弱，还得自己来
<binker1> 用电驴一年都下载不好
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 只要是多年的驴用户，都比xunlei好下的多，迅雷估计早被人家都ban了
<binker1> 用迅雷就是秒杀
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 迅雷很多下不来的
<alvin_rxg> 迅雷被屏蔽了
<MeaCulpa> 秒杀只是别人已经下了
<binker1> 我用的离线下载
<MeaCulpa> 一般有良知的服务器都做掉迅雷的
<binker1> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 不过下下片子绝对没问题
<binker1> 其实迅雷的离线下载就是已经将大量的资源下载到他们的服务器上面了
 * MeaCulpa 上次硬盘坏了，丢了积累了9年人气的一个电骡hash
<binker1> 然后他们对文件做扫描
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 你以为这频道还有人需要听你说这个？
<binker1> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我上次丢的是一个[DE]开头的hash
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 几乎是eMule开始搞排外的一开始就开始积攒的人品的hash
<binker1> 现在呢
<binker1> 你还用电驴么？
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 现在...没了，只好和那些菜鸟一样排队了
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 用，很多东西迅雷下不来
<binker1> 嗯
<binker1> 慢慢挂着
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 还有就是，要用来搜索...
<binker1> 就像水滴一样
<binker1> 下到99%的时候没有源了
<binker1> 就蛋疼了
<alvin_rxg> gangnam 终于有幸目睹了一下，终于不出所料的10秒内关了。。
<binker1> 等几个星期都没有
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 欧美大剧下载高手啊
<MeaCulpa> binker1: ed2k网络被骡子霸占了多年，没意思
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 资深淫魔
<binker1> 小胖吐槽的那个江南？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我用linux最早似乎动机就这个...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ext3+mldonkey支持4g+文件
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩 我是为了让老机器 继续服役
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ntfs也能做到
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 莫非你以前还纠结于fat32?
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩...忘了，难道是客户端的问题...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哦，还有就是nvidia驱动quake3, tnt2 可以上125fps
<MeaCulpa> 总之挺适合娱乐
<binker1> meaCulpa把你的种子共享阿
<MeaCulpa> binker1: 没种子，ed2k哪来种子
<MeaCulpa> 不过自从用了xunlei离线，ed2k链接我都保存了
<binker1> 你买的么？
<binker1> 迅雷离线要钱的
<MeaCulpa> 买的
<MeaCulpa> 电费都不止那点
<MeaCulpa> 以前我晚上都不关机的
<binker1> 嗯
<binker1> 我也是
<binker1> 以前用笔记本疯狂下载
<binker1> 整日整夜不关机
<binker1> 拿着风扇对笔记本吹风
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 急急急！！！ubuntu下学校内网配置求帮助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388285 由于电脑比较老，windows下不能自动识别内网，要用netkeeper连接，现在刚装的ubuntu，也不能自动识别内网，想手动配置ip，但用从网上找的方法配置不行，希望各位帮帮忙，应当如 …
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 有个mozilla的paste不错，很傻瓜，提交也简单
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 专门给什么迅雷的？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> 不是，贴代码我说
<MeaCulpa> 这年头大的paste站都要api key啥的，麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 古典的越来越少
<eexpress> pastebinit 不是有现成的？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是，每个distro不一样，Gentoo也有现成的，只是我不知道Ubuntu可有...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 自己写还要escape, 稍稍麻烦
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这样的信息应该放topic
<eexpress> paste-img 可就只有deb的。 lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: paste-img是啥？
<ubuntu777> 大家好
<kk> ubuntu777, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<eexpress> ● pasteimg.pl -l
<eexpress> imagebin.org	*  imm.io kimag.es www.cjb.net uploadpie.com paste.ubuntu.org.cn bkup.co
<ubuntu777> 问一个问题可以吗？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...贴图？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...贴图直接immio啊
<eexpress> 不要api的。是啊。
<MeaCulpa> immcurl () { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<MeaCulpa> curl搞定
<eexpress> 我的有界面，有nautilus右键菜单。
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> immio多么华丽的无api
<MeaCulpa> ...恶臭的nautilus 烂gnome
<eexpress> :D 那不说nautilus。全局mime-type 支持
<ubuntu777> 我的ubuntu dapper装了无线网卡。可以每次登入的时候总提示输入密码环。怎么解决这个问题？我搜索了方案。说是下载一下libpam-keyring。但我的源里面没有这个包。
<eexpress> yunio也带了。截图贴图。还有synapse也带贴图。
<ubuntu777> 没有人了解这个方法吗？
<eexpress> ubuntu777: 你自动登录的，就需要输入。
<eexpress> 这是Xauth的事情。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: kacha_immio () { scrot /tmp/scrot_tmp.png -d 3 -q 75 -m && curl -s --form image=@/tmp/scrot_tmp.png --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/  | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}' | tee >(xsel) && rm /tmp/scrot_tmp.png; }
<ubuntu777> 谢谢eexpress。
<ubuntu777> 能不能不要求需入的自动登入？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 抓图+immio+剪贴板
<eexpress> ubuntu777: 你可以不启动ubuntuone。
<ubuntu777> ubuntuone是什么？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 低档脚本，别放了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 显然比那破nautilus鼠标乱抖简单
<ubuntu777> 是一个nm-aplet
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 够用即可~
<ubuntu777> 要求输入
<ubuntu777> 密钥环
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我金贵的左手，要用来半大事的，不能被nautilus之流玷污...
<eexpress> ubuntu777: 那是，这也要求。无线密码啥的
<ubuntu777> 左手办啥大事？
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu777: ET
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你不用 synapse?
<eexpress> 不知道好东西？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是啥...
<binker1> 叉劈骨？
<ubuntu777> 能不能解决这个问题？
<ubuntu777> 他用左手
<eexpress> 应该符合geek的东西，也好看。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: " A program launcher in the style of GNOME Do"
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我全系统grep到gnome的包一律屏蔽
<cleamoon> 有谁知道比wolframalpha好的公式推导软件？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哪怕是in the style of...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你浅薄了吧。这和gnome无关
<eexpress> vala的。你知道不
<eexpress> 高效的vala
<ubuntu777> eexpress有没有了解解决方案。不要求输入密钥环，直接登入无线网的？
<eexpress> ubuntu777: 可以。论坛有。只是不建议。就是把密码去掉
<ubuntu777> network-manager可以直接读取密码，不用加密的方式存？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Vala... 不知...
<eexpress> 加密是必须的。只是把密钥环的密码去掉。
<eexpress> vala好东西
<ubuntu777> eexpress，我在论坛搜到了。都没有合适我用的。我的是dapper版。又下载不了libpam-keyring。
<eexpress> 还在dapper?
<eexpress> 你再找找。
<ubuntu777> 好象8.04以上的版的可以通过seahors解决。
<eexpress> seahorse，就是去掉密钥环的密码。
<ubuntu777> 是，老机器。升版就跑不动了。
<eexpress> 方法是一样的
<eexpress> 换wm。就可以
<eexpress> 轻快的wm
<ubuntu777> dapper版的seahorse界面不一样，没有那个选择。
<eexpress> 额。lol 那不知道了。你也太低版本了
<ubuntu777> 谢谢eexpress，我去别的地方问问。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 好久不ET..
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 奇怪，我右手用鼠标瞄不准，左手用键盘又不会走路
<eexpress> 上次，，，换地图就卡。不知道啥问题
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 还dapper呢
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 啥机器啊
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 用洗发水吧
<binker1> 新装一台好了
<binker1> 便宜的很
<binker1> 跑的快
<ubuntu777> 洗发水可怎么用？
<ubuntu777> 奔二的笔记本
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: archlinux
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 512内存 2004年的电脑在和你聊天
<ubuntu777> 怎么装？只有一个无线网卡。光驱什么的都没有。
<gebjgd> usb 光驱
<binker1> 用USB阿
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 或者硬盘卸下
<binker1> 嗯
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: dd过去 就行了
<ubuntu777> 没有usb光红驱启动的功能。
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 或者硬盘卸下
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: dd过去 就行了
<binker1> 新买台主机
<ubuntu777> 不了解怎么DD。
<binker1> 你用的什么主板阿
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 系统在别的机器上装好 就行了
<ubuntu777> 现在只要解决输入密码环的功能，基本完美了。不想再有什么动作。
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: man dd
<binker1> 买个PD630的随便跑
<binker1> 便宜的要死
<binker1> ubuntu777: 你哪里的阿？
<binker1> 缅甸的么？
<ubuntu777> 越南
<ubuntu777> 南部
<binker1> 还真是厉害了
<ubuntu777> 和柬埔寨交界的地方，经济状况不太好
<binker1> 有网络？
<ubuntu777> 有主要通过网络往中国介绍越南新娘。
<binker1> 你怎么找到这里上来阿？
<binker1> 哈
<binker1> 给我介绍个吧
<ubuntu777> 相关技术问题。通过中国解决比较方便
<binker1> ？？
<ubuntu777> 要二万块钱。你有吗？
<binker1> 你怎么 懂中文阿
<binker1> 我有300多
<ubuntu777> 保证一年不会跑。跑了退款。
<binker1> 应该够了吧
<ubuntu777> 300不够。
<ubuntu777> 最少二万
<binker1> 300x4000=？
<binker1> 300不够么？
<binker1> 300人民币可以换多少盾了？
<ubuntu777> 300X4000就是一百二十万。那太多了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛还要玩BNT的switch
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 煎蛋牛了 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65a0614cjw9dxc7zodk57j.jpg
<ubuntu777> 可以换90万
<binker1> 那就够了
<ubuntu777> 人民币交易
<binker1> 你越南的。要人民币没用阿
<ubuntu777> 越南都用人民币
<binker1> 笑话
<ubuntu777> 你没去过越南吗？
<binker1> 越盾谁用阿
<binker1> 给你5万越盾好哦了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....牛
<binker1> 你不如弄些越南特产来卖好了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 老黑的节操 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/454642cbgw1dxceejggc1g.gif
<ubuntu777> 特产就是越南新娘
<binker1> 我见过好多个了
<binker1> 在这里干活打工的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....
<MeaCulpa> 至于么...
<binker1> 那个五星双马香烟多少钱一包?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 妹子对老黑有幻想
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 到手的也是iphone啊，转个弯卖给中国人
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 法国妹子对老黑比较友好
<ubuntu777_> 刚才的问题有人会解决吗？
<binker1> 刚才什么问题？
<binker1> 你取消自动登录就可以了
<ubuntu777_> 怎么取消自动登录？
<binker1> 在用户那里取消
<binker1> 进入设置
<binker1> 在用户管理
<binker1> 解锁
<binker1> 然后就可以取消自动登录了
<ubuntu777_> 我试试
<ubuntu777_> 我的问题不是自动登录，而是nm-aplet要求输入密钥环。上无线网络的问题。
<xnox> bug 892370
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/892370
<kk> xnox ⇪ t: Bug #892370 “The time zone for China should default to Beijing n...” : Bugs : “ubiquity” package : Ubuntu
<xnox> "The time zone for China should default to Beijing not Shanghai (when offline)"
<xnox> True or False?
<alvin_rxg> xnox: for linux newbies true. :)
<piggybox> xnox: well, technically it's called Beijing time. Two cities are in the same time zone anyway
<xnox> I am from europe and not chinese. When I was little all I heard about china was always in Shanghai, these days Beijing.... Unless it's just the olympics that changed things around.
<xnox> I am ubiquity developer and looking into uploading a fix for this.
<xnox> But I am not sure which one is correct.
<xnox> And I don't want 10 minutes later a reversal bug "Should revert back to Shanghai instead of Beijing"
<xnox> with offline install the problem is that there is no Beijing at all.
<xnox> Only Shanghai
<alvin_rxg> and chongqing ?
<MeaCulpa> .
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: there's only one time zone in China
<alvin_rxg> ln /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Beijing
<alvin_rxg> what's for Chongqing ?
<alvin_rxg> TZ=Chongqing date && TZ=Shanghai date
<alvin_rxg> TZ=Chongqing date && TZ=Shanghai date && TZ=Beijing date
<alvin_rxg> well, TZ=Beijing date  ==> works. i don't know it...
<xnox> Learning about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Central_City
<kk> xnox ⇪ t: National Central City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<xnox> maybe all 5 + honk kong should be available.
<alvin_rxg> sry, i was wrong...  TZ=Asia/Chongqing date && TZ=Asia/Shanghai date
<alvin_rxg> well, no beijing time. ppl can have a ln inside zoneinfo :)
<ubuntu777_> 怎么都是英文？
<ubuntu777_> 在说啥？
<alvin_rxg> 时区
<alvin_rxg> ohoh..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭
<ansik> - - 失眠了。
<binker1> FF
<knownbad> 奇了，这么安静？
<ofan> knownbad: blue friday
<ofan> knownbad: 看没看prometheus?
<knownbad> 便秘星期五。
<knownbad> Movie?
<ofan> y
<ofan> knownbad: 没看吧
<knownbad> 没，老婆还看不懂。
<ofan> knownbad: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7680834/Prometheus.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.X264-AMIABLE_[PublicHD]
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Prometheus.2012.1080p.BluRay.DTS.X264-AMIABLE [PublicHD] (download torrent) - TPB
<kk>  06:05
<knownbad> 这个应该是去电影院看精彩些吧。  但家里又有大电视浪费了可惜。
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7_0hRW-PAU
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - The Velvet Room (V R) Koreatown Los Angeles Korean Night Club
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-29
<AoBaMa> 明天就是中秋节了。有月饼吃吗？
<Assassin> 大家好！
<Assassin> SOS我求助……
<kk> Assassin, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<Assassin> 为什么我昨天晚上在ubuntu 11.04上安装kde界面，可是安装后在kde下不能用 ctrl+空格 调出fcitx输入法呢？而且连ibus输入法也木有了！
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早~
<imadper> roylez: 早~
<imadper> ofan: 晚.
<imadper> cfy: 早
<binker> 断开ssh连接后，如何保持远程主机上的进程一直在后台运行呢
<binker> 一直到远程主机的系统重启为止
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<HdyKdg> -_-b
<stardiviner> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12648947/which-editor-vim-and-emacs-has-better-ruby-completion-support
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: Which editor (Vim and Emacs) has better Ruby completion support? - Stack Overflow
<piggybox> binker: 你可以用nohup xxx &方式执行，或者用screen/tmux那种工具保留远程的登陆状态
<pityonline> qui
<NoIE> 戴尔灵越 M512R
<NoIE> 采用AMD A6-4400M加速处理器、AMD Radeon HD 7520G+7650M双显卡的戴尔灵越M521R(M521RD-1616)笔记本官方报价为3999元。
<NoIE> 戴尔灵越M521R笔记本可选冷峻灰、闪耀蓝、激情红三种颜色的顶盖，15.6英寸LED背光显示屏、100万像素原生分辨率高清网络摄像头，搭配数字麦克风；整机共有3个USB 3.0、1个USB 3.0 PowerShare、RJ45以太网接口、HDMI v1.4a、VGA、耳机插孔、麦克风插孔、Kensington防盗锁、交流电源输入以及多媒体读卡器接口；整机含电池重量为2.78千克。
<NoIE> 我让 dell 的销售人员给我一点优惠。她们说，可以给我优惠100元，或者拿到价值129元的包鼠套装。
<NoIE> 值得买吗？
<MeaCulpa> Dell的键盘...
<NoIE> dell 的键盘很糟糕吗？
<admins> 外企到底累不累
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 要看具体啥系列
<MeaCulpa> 有几个系列的设计很革新...
<NoIE> MeaCulpa:  灵越 R ？
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 不知道...英文是啥
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • "cant open display"无法进入Xorg桌面,按着网上各种中英文方法均无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388301 不是花屏的情况,就是在lightdm输入用户名,密码后,直接注销回到lightdm界面.. 进入终端,尝试,sudo X -configure 然后就 再次尝试,sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 什么也没发生.. 在rec …
<NoIE> MeaCulpa:  New! Inspiron M521R 笔记本。
<MeaCulpa> 这个键盘还行阿，不变态
<NoIE> 不变态？
<NoIE> http://www.amazon.cn/SAMSUNG-%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F-NP355V5C-S03CN-15-6%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91-AMD%E5%8F%8C%E6%A0%B8-A6-4400M-2G-500GB-2G%E5%8F%8C%E6%98%BE%E5%8D%A1-win7-%E8%93%9D%E7%89%994-0/dp/B008U5FVHE
<kk> NoIE,啥网址y SAMSUNG 三星 NP355V5C-S03CN 15.6寸笔记本电脑(AMD双核 A6-4400M 2G 500GB 2G双显卡 win7 蓝牙4.0 30万像素摄像头 蓝色-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<NoIE> 3799，比 dell 的便宜 200 块钱。
<NoIE> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00855M172/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00855M172&linkCode=as2&tag=panda3dchines-23
<kk> NoIE,啥网址y ACER 宏碁 V3-551G-6404G75Maii 15.6英寸笔记本电脑(AMD 双核 A6-4400M APU 4G 750GB 1G独显 W7)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<NoIE> ï¿¥ 3,749.00
<NoIE> 再找找，看看有没有更便宜的。
<tryit> 有人考RHCE吗？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 帽帽的有人考过吧
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 噢，我打算考一下，不知道难度如何
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 是不是做运维的大部分人才考这个？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 应该是吧，敲HR把的门用的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，应该是敲门用的
<MeaCulpa> HR, 新加坡人，印度人
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 什么意思
<MeaCulpa> 到老美那里估计已经没大用了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 认RHCE的三类人
<MeaCulpa> 还有国企...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不是吧，国企也认这个？？
<MeaCulpa> 不知
<admins> buren
<admins> 不认
<admins> 放心吧
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 考RHCE一个是想打打基础，另一个就是将其当作一个敲门砖
<mei> ??
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我昨天找netapp要的东西还没拿到
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这帮人完全不在乎推迟我摸的GA计划的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 满赛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要得就是这个态度
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 妹子昨天说要发的东西，今天还没见到，sametime永远离线
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NoIE> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00855M172/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00855M172&linkCode=as2&tag=panda3dchines-23
<NoIE> 4400毫安电池，是不是用不了多觉？
<roylez_> NoIE: 当鞭炮还成
<NoIE> roylez_: 太隐晦，我听不懂。
<cfy> 隐晦主席
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣渣c
<cfy> 我竟然进来两个。。。
<binker> piggybox: 谢谢
<cfy> roylez_: 主席房价没？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席放假没？
<roylez_> cfy: en
<binker> 主席不过节的
<binker> 日理万机阿
<cfy> binker: 主席说en....
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 你用啥看电子书呀?
<cfy> imadper: 主席不有kindle么
<binker> 用眼睛看
<roylez_> imadper: kindle
<imadper> roylez_: cfy 我用过, 翻页好慢呀...
<roylez_> tenzu: 给我帽子，我要踢了这个冒犯城管的
<cfy> imadper: 也就是只能看看书了，感觉看技术类的不行
<binker> 买KF HD就不慢了
<cfy> imadper: 小说啥的
<cfy> binker: .....不是电子墨水吧，
<imadper> cfy: 对呀, 老得来回翻书的都不好用...
<cfy> imadper: 看文学类的。 主席英文好
<cfy> imadper: ip买了么？
<imadper> cfy: 没呢... 考虑是不是不换手机, 买个电子书啥的..
<cfy> imadper: .
<imadper> cfy: nook之流..
<cfy> imadper: nook是啥？
<imadper> cfy: kindle用的人太多了... 就不想买了
<imadper> cfy: taobao查一下就知道了...
<binker> 死了，得罪主席了
<imadper> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/b-n-barnes-noble-new-scheduled-nook-hd-hd-199269.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y B&N 巴诺书店 新品预定 NOOK HD/HD+　$199/269»什么值得买
<imadper> binker: 没事, 就是被踢一下而已. 我已經无数次了.
<roylez_> imadper: $199...
<binker> 刚才无缘无故被踢了
<roylez_> imadper: 抢钱呢
<imadper> roylez_: 不是, 这个是平板... 不是电纸书
<roylez_> imadper: 渣渣
<imadper> roylez_: 那个whitepaper啥的不是也很贵吗?
<cfy> imadper: 打开个浏览器好累人阿
<imadper> roylez_: 加了个灯泡, 就贵了不少...
<roylez_> imadper: 不买whitepaper不就好了
<cfy> imadper: 我不是sawfish了T_T
<imadper> cfy: 让你用mac...
<binker> cfy: 用什么浏览器？
<piggybox> kindle最新版的有背光
<roylez_> imadper: 那个太蛋疼了，电池还用不了1个月
<cfy> imadper: 电子书没意思，我从来不在车上看书。
<imadper> roylez_: 可是, 再夹一个小灯, 也太二了..
<cfy> binker: 其实我想用opera的，不过看上去safari功能够用，和系统整合的也好些，就先用safari了
<imadper> cfy: 我每天四个小时在车上....
<WhiTeMoOn> 我的深圳 欣博阅 坏了
<cfy> imadper: .
<binker> 哦
<roylez_> imadper: 不会开日光灯么？
<cfy> imadper: 那，买吧。。。。。。你来回的阿。。。。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 动车？
<cfy> imadper: 买个mba
<imadper> roylez_: 班车上...
<imadper> cfy: 我擦... 你是壕我又不是....
<roylez_> imadper: 不会睡觉么？
<imadper> cfy: 那东西太贵了!
<imadper> roylez_: 不舒服.. 睡不着....
<imadper> roylez_: 我坐火车, 22小时都睡不着....
<cfy> imadper: .
 * imadper 穷人, 掩面...
<MeaCulpa> ..
<tryit> 有人出国或者移民的打算吗
<binker> 蛇头阿？
<imadper> tryit: 想搬出北京...
<imadper> tryit: 到成都主几年
<binker> 干嘛到成都？
<imadper> binker: 生活成本低/妹子多且漂亮
<binker> 哈
<binker> 都是辣妹
<binker> 你不怕么？
<MeaCulpa> wow
<MeaCulpa> 而且美食多
<MeaCulpa> 成都不错
<binker> 都是辣的
<binker> 麻辣鸡
<imadper> binker: 瞎说. 好多不是辣的... 我问过在成都的朋友.
<MeaCulpa> 成都不算的辣
<binker> 川菜不辣
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 你也申请 remote, 然后找个二线城市住. 拿上海的工资, 住的会很爽.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我有娃娃老婆...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要是没有，早去了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩... 这是个问题...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过我想这样. 北京不好混呀....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但是我讲究生活质量的，之前出差试过，花钱如流水
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 常住的话, 应该不至于吧.
<MeaCulpa> 之前在HP出差一个半月就被LP勒令quit
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我在北京, 多次挤地铁之后, 再第二站开门时被活生生的给弹出来了!!!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就住在融科对面...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这边的房价太高了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我倒是不会，还没有中国人能把我挤出来
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 带老婆孩子出国吧，不要让孩子在中国的教育体制下痛苦地煎熬
<imadper> tryit: 我挺喜欢中国的教育制度的.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我住平房的，Dump和defrag都去融科
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦... gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没窗户，还要2k
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩dump在融科厕所，defrag在楼下Gym
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 平房马桶dump会hang
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀... 我认识的一个妹子, 成都的, 说在那边, 她家好几套房子, 市中心很近的一个一居, 很新的房子, 才租800...
<MeaCulpa> 且没有FirmWare Assist
<binker> tryit: 你在哪里？
<tryit> binker, 国内，怎么啦
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你般去妹子家阿
<binker> 还以为你在墙外呢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 妹子家不如我家大...
<binker> 哇，
<binker> imadper: 你家
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 成都消费水平应该不高. 拿帽帽的工资, 去成都, 应该说得过去.
<binker> 小洋楼么
 * imadper 大洋马
<tryit> 国内对技术人才的认可程度很低……
<binker> 现在哪里的消费水平都是很高的了
<binker> 以前一分钱可以买一颗糖果
<binker> 现在一毛钱买一颗糖果
<jusss> 12年前？
<imadper> binker: 那会儿挣多少?
<jusss> 俺小时候一毛钱两块冰糕
<binker> 如果你有一万
<binker> 到现在才买
<jusss> 5毛钱一袋手指饼干
<imadper> binker: 有一万, 就买一百万块儿糖?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 国外更低
<binker> 只能等于以前的一千了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 洋马不差钱的话，到也无所谓你有没有钱...但在我国，洋马也明白钱很重要
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 除非你不住我国了~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 毛子另当别论...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 老实说, 我不是很明白洋马什么意思? 妹子? 洋妹子?
<jusss> imadper: 大洋马
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Obama慰问的失业P民，有一半是电子工程师
<imadper> jusss: 不就是你吗?
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> lol
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> jusss: 之前不是一直 ofan 都叫你大洋马吗?
<imadper> jusss: 你这么激动干吗...
<jusss> imadper: 马是用来干什么的？
<binker> 技术不吃香了
<jusss> imadper: 这你还不明白吗
<imadper> jusss: ....
<ofan> jusss: 大洋马
<imadper> jusss: 以前真不明白为啥 ofan 叫你大洋马...
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵
<imadper> jusss: 刚才你一给我解释, 我就明白了...
<jusss> ofan: 小洋马
<MeaCulpa> 成都真不错
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 莫名的喜感...
<MeaCulpa> 至少我想去旅游下
<MeaCulpa> 吃的太爽了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀.. 成都啥的. 不过旅游不如直接住下.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 妹子不错
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哎，家庭
<binker> 在外面吃？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，皮肤好
<binker> 小心地沟
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 魔都妹子弱暴了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 孩子还是留在上海好.
<admins> 你们有钱泡妞吗？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 整天吃辣椒能不好吗。。。
<admins> 一群屌丝
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 花椒...成都辣椒又不多
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 整天吃辣椒...墨西哥人没见皮肤好到哪里去...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不过你都有娃了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 花椒貌似很不好吃
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我就爱吃花椒
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 只是黑而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 辣椒祖宗阿
<binker> 吃指天椒
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢闻汽油味，
<imadper> jusss: 因为你是大洋马...
 * jusss 一闻到汽油味，就感觉很兴奋
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<binker> 那你不晕车
<ofan> admins: 你也吊丝
<jusss> binker: 晕车是因为缺氧，不是因为汽油味
<ofan> admins: jusss 有大洋马你有么
<binker> admins: 有宝马
<imadper> ofan: 歌德在米国卖的贵吗?
<jusss> ofan: 还没。。。你给俺偷运过来一匹吧
<ofan> im
<binker> 我们这里山上有马
<jusss> ofan: 据说法国货比较强悍，偷运批过来
<binker> 是马队到
<ofan> imadper: 不知道，没你那么壕
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 数据拯救一例 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388305 前天因电力紧张断电，机子非法关机，昨天早上发现几个硬盘中最重要的一个装数据的硬盘（ext4格式，用了4年，几个月前查有几个坏区，但尚不至于影响使用，暂时没去换）不能工作了，具体表现为：bios能认出 …
<imadper> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006QF3TW4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B006QF3TW4
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: LifeStraw Personal Water Filter: Sports & Outdoors
<ofan> imadper: 去amazon，ebay的价格基本就是最低价
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 哦... 那也贵...
 * jusss 想海外购物
<imadper> ofan: 而且跟这里一个价格...
 * jusss but不会。。。
<imadper> jusss: 找 ofan 给你驼回来
<imadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Prestige-Series-SR325is-Headphones/dp/B000J1N3HW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348886425&sr=8-4&keywords=grado       啥时候降价到5美金, 我就买
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: Grado Prestige Series SR325is Headphones: Electronics
<jusss> ofan: 7这个数字为啥这么流行
<jusss> imadper: 你们国庆放几天假
<binker> 8更流行
<admins> ...
<admins> 大家都是屌丝？
<imadper> admins: 什么样子的算是屌丝?
<admins> 月薪低于3W的就算了
<ofan> admins: 你几万？
<admins> 同屌
<imadper> admins: 全国百分之多少的人是屌丝?
<huntxu> imadper: 高考实际分数×50<月薪
<imadper> huntxu: 27750...
<admins> imadper: 屌丝很多
<huntxu> imadper: 嚓，好低...
<imadper> huntxu: 我高考分低... 感觉你更难脱离屌丝
<imadper> huntxu: 我北京考生. 去广州, 难道分会高?
<huntxu> imadper: 喵的这分数居然上中大...
<huntxu> imadper: 教育资源不均啊...
<ofan> imadper: 不错了，你已经击败了80%的北京人
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 是呀...
<imadper> ofan: 击败... 怎讲...
<imadper> ofan: 我的分数不算高吧... 算很低吧...
<huntxu> imadper: 应该让你去河南
<admins> imadper: 不过北京西城区月薪3W以上的人占65%
<imadper> huntxu: 你去... 你去山东!
<huntxu> imadper: 连二本都要挣扎...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 肯定的
<ofan> imadper: 这分放山东也就是个2本
<ofan> 省内的
 * imadper 别再嫉妒了...
<huntxu> 人多是多么的可怕...
<imadper> admins: 我觉得, 西城区的人, 上班的都不超过50%
<huntxu> 不过中国大学，严进宽出，没意思...
<imadper> admins: 老人, 孩子, 都占了不少了. 还有各种女生不上班的
<admins> imadper: 你么那儿平均月薪多少？
<huntxu> imadper: 你是什么区的》？
<admins> imadper: 西城区的月薪都被金融街戴起来的
<ofan> imadper: 我这不少北京的
<imadper> admins: 我怎么知道. 知道了也只有拖后腿的份.
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 高级
<imadper> huntxu: 宣武的
<imadper> huntxu: 不过现在住在朝阳
<ofan> imadper: 好多读语言的
<admins> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<admins> i宣武区的？
<huntxu> imadper: 宣武不就是现在西城
<admins> 我经常去宣武区
<admins> 你在宣武哪儿？
<ofan> admins: 色大象住中南海
<imadper> huntxu: 也就那个二逼把宣武给取消了
<imadper> admins: 菜市口那里
<admins> 。。。。。。。。。
<admins> 邻居
<imadper> admins: ....
<imadper> admins: 你哪里?
<huntxu> imadper: 我觉得崇文宣武名字很霸气...
<admins> 前门
<imadper> huntxu: 对呀...
<imadper> huntxu: 郭金龙是江苏人, 不懂, 崇文和宣武才是北京的精髓
<imadper> admins: 那不算太近
<admins> 。。。
<imadper> admins: 哪儿上的学?
<admins> 159...
<imadper> admins: 不认识...
<admins> 你哪个中学？
<imadper> admins: 14
<admins> 我知道
 * imadper 高中再渣, 老师也比大学的好!
<admins> 小的时候
<admins> 老跟我妈去菜市口宝货
<admins> 百货*
<huntxu> imadper: 谁让你去中大的
<imadper> huntxu: 我自己
<huntxu> imadper: 你是受了什么刺激...
<imadper> huntxu: 想吃拉肠了.. 就过去了
<Felixonmars> huntxu: <- 大大
<huntxu> Felixonmars: <- 小小
<imadper> Felixonmars: 你怎么知道 huntxu 的大?
<imadper> huntxu: 你怎么知道 Felixonmars 的小?
 * imadper 好 gaoji...
<Felixonmars> imadper: 其实他是菊苣
<huntxu> imadper: 找屎
<huntxu> tenzu: 教授，帽子
<huntxu> tenzu: 今晚去天津 ^3^
 * imadper gaoji
<ofan> S输入法打出来的字母有点奇怪
<tenzu> huntxu: 来玩的?
<ofan> 啧啧
<donotkickme> huntxu: ...
<ofan> donotkickme: 啧啧
<huntxu> tenzu: 明天早上从天津飞广州
<donotkickme> huntxu: 你回广州?
<huntxu> tenzu: 顺便找我大学室友～
<tenzu> huntxu: 从广州带着榴莲来见我
<huntxu> autorejoin  太讨厌了...
<huntxu> tenzu: 我不吃榴莲额...
<huntxu> tenzu: 不过回程也取道天津...
<tenzu> huntxu: 可以考虑来请我吃一顿
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> imadper: 嚓，你怎么进来的
<imadper> huntxu: 你还真ban呀....
<huntxu> imadper: 不是，我不会unban ...
<imadper> huntxu: 坏人!
<imadper> huntxu: 不会unban就不要ban呀!
<huntxu> imadper: autorejoin太讨厌啊...
<imadper> huntxu: 那个只是个插件呀!
<imadper> huntxu: 坏人!
<tenzu> imadper [hamo@nat/redhat/x-hgopcfyqbaghynfp] ← 这个, 小谢和黑毛是什么关系?
<imadper> tenzu: 我被ban了, 就换了个名字. 我每次都是换hamo, 这样被ban也不怕
<huntxu> 现在会unban了
<huntxu> imadper: 你换个良民号行不行
<jyfl987> ban了
<tenzu> imadper: 回头拷打一下黑毛, 看他招不招
<huntxu> imadper: hamo早就在banlist里了
<imadper> huntxu: 下次换你的.
<jyfl987> imadper: 你们放了？
<huntxu> imadper: 果断 ghost
<imadper> huntxu: 不是呀... 是要id和ip吻合才可以
<imadper> jyfl987: 没有...
<imadper> huntxu: 不怕...
<jyfl987> imadper: 那阿蛋呢
<imadper> huntxu: 只有nick可以ghost吧
<huntxu> imadper: hamo时 *!*hamo*@*
<imadper> jyfl987: 请假吧...
<imadper> huntxu: .........................
<huntxu> imadper: 无可遁形
<jyfl987> 我就猜到牛蛋肯定跑路了
<imadper> huntxu: 那我再换就好了...
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 也可能是倒修...
<imadper> jyfl987: hamo不知道...
<jyfl987> imadper: 怎么不是双修
<imadper> jyfl987: 可能是周六, 闹铃没响...
<imadper> ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个理由我喜欢
<\rs> ban 可以 ban host 的，这样什么 nick 都无用
<ofan> ban username
<jyfl987> host一ban 整个红毛动物园的都要中标
<imadper> \rs: 你这个.. 地图炮呀...
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文网络字体的应用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388312 发一个使用分割中文字体，在网页上使用非标准字体的测试网页。 效果如何？主要的衡量标准是显示速度是否能够忍受。 http://mozbugbox.bitbucket.org/fuwenlu/test-01.html 原TTF字体“ 王漢宗中行書繁 ”大小 …
<maplebeats> 天安门毛主席的像被换掉了
<roylez_> maplebeats: 啥。。。
<roylez_> maplebeats: 我的头像上去了没？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 你现在就可以去上
 * maplebeats 其实，只是换了张新的。。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 过节回家没？
<roylez_> huntxu: 还没走
<huntxu> roylez_: 动车几个小时？
<roylez_> 6
<huntxu> 好快...
<huntxu> 我得8点从天津出发，11点到广州，转大巴下午6点回到家 >.<
<huntxu> 10个小时就这样没了...
<jianghu> 我骑自行车回家 半小时没了
<jyfl987> maplebeats: 帮你p一个>?
<ofan> 网速好卡
<jianghu> 脑袋好卡
<jianghu> :-)
<maplebeats> jianghu: 被门夹了
<jianghu> 被人夹了
 * maplebeats 公的还是母的
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • FFmpeg 1.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388319 自由软件多媒体编解码库FFmpeg在经历12年开发之后 终于发布了1.0正式版 。FFmpeg被许多开源和私有项目使用，如VLC、MPlayer、HandBrake、Plex、Blender、Google Chrome等，最早的版本在2000年12月发布，V1.0主要是增加了新的音频过 …
<imadper> 找工作, 求内推
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 要不再卖我一次?
<admins> imadper: 去智联
<imadper> admins: 不去
<admins> 咋了
<admins> 你想要找什么职位？
<imadper> admins: 只内推
<imadper> admins: 开发
<admins> 我们公司也招人只不过工资不高
<imadper> admins: 多少工资? 做啥开发的?
<imadper> admins: 做啥比工资重要
<imadper> admins: 要做的东西我喜欢才行
<admins> 开发基于B/S架构的ERP企业管理软件
 * maplebeats 哪里招人
<imadper> admins: java/python/php的不要
 * maplebeats 我要去
<imadper> admins: 外包? 类似hand那样的?
<maplebeats> admins: 你们招什么啊
<admins> 做服务
 * maplebeats 服务。。。
<admins> 二次开发这类
<imadper> admins: 比hand大还是小?
<admins> imadper: 上头领导是导师
<imadper> admins: 不懂
<imadper> admins: http://www.hand-china.com/cn/   比这个公司大还是小?
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 上海汉得信息技术股份有限公司
<maplebeats> 比大小就行了？我要去！
<imadper> maplebeats: 你找哪里的工作?
<maplebeats> imadper: 全球
 * imadper 要求不高.. 平均工资就行, 能remote. 
<admins> imadper: 我们这儿是中科院... 大老板就是中科院的导师~ 他们从政府申请项目然后你来做
<imadper> admins: 哦, 骗科研经费那种呀? 不干
<maplebeats> admins: 难道，铁道部的网站就是你们做的？
<admins> 有油水可拿
<imadper> admins: 不是钱的问题.
<admins> imadper: 也不算骗
<admins> 我觉得不算骗
<admins> 赚的只是政府的钱
<admins> 就这么个意思
<imadper> admins: 我不买房不买车, 能攒下点儿钱就行.
<imadper> admins: 政府哪里来的钱?
<admins> 一般情况下，会把项目外包出去
 * maplebeats 我要求不多。。。有地方实习就行了
<imadper> maplebeats: 你还没毕业?
<admins> imadper: 政府的钱当然从民间来啊。。
<admins> 从资源来啊。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 么有
<imadper> admins: 所以, 帮他们干活, 叫助纣为虐
<admins> 反正如果你如果有独立完成项目的能力
<admins> 导师会把项目直接给你。。
<imadper> admins: 可能我说的没有道理. 不过我自己过不了自己那关
 * maplebeats 我想助纣为虐 (≧▽≦)y 
<admins> 你可以选择外包，也可以自己做点儿~
<admins> 总之不会压着你，因为一般都是给事业单位做项目的
<admins> 所以开发周期很宽松
<imadper> admins: 不过, 你不觉得, 这样的项目, 一般都做不好吗?
<admins> 有什么做不好的？
<imadper> admins: 2亿的改进资金, 才来个12306
<admins> 我们这儿给石油化工开发的管理系统没什么差错啊
<admins> 就是人家有新的需求再添加呗
<imadper> admins: 12306就是个例子... 这么重要的东西, 都不好好做
<imadper> admins: 绝对不信国家的项目能做好了...
<admins> imadper: 额，能用就行了
<admins> 你想做多好？
<admins> 我们这儿只要能用就行
<boboism_> but with sql injection :>
<imadper> admins: 做的能像是一个学校里快毕业的学生做的就可以了... 现在也就是刚入学一年多的样子
<admins> 那不是
<admins> 你看
<admins> 你不知道了吧
<admins> 我们这儿其实最缺有独立完成项目能力的人
<admins> 会管理的人
<admins> 因为大部分这儿的人其实就是一张白纸
 * ofan 看普罗米修斯ing
<imadper> admins: 我知道, 好多国企都这样
<imadper> admins: 华大也是
<ofan> 1080p 效果太赞了
<maplebeats> ofan: 几个G大
<imadper> ofan: 这么多人...
<imadper> ofan: 3p我都接受不了...
<ofan> 9g
<ofan> imadper: 你被3p过吧
<imadper> ofan: .... 没... 我又不是你...
<imadper> ofan: 你不是 1080p ing 吗?
<ofan> im
<imadper> maplebeats: 你还没找工作?
<maplebeats> imadper: 不是没找，是没人要啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 在不找, 就校招结束了... 你看imtxc多残
<imadper> maplebeats: 你人在哪儿?
<maplebeats> imadper: 重庆。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 工作还不是随便找的?
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦... 那是麻烦...
<imadper> maplebeats: 学学 imtxc. 只身一人, 来北京找工作
<maplebeats> imadper: 麻烦死了。。。国庆回来最后两场。。。不行我就和linux说拜拜了
<admins> imadper: 你要来可以做个主管，不过得先面试
<admins> 当然，我现在只是假设你能力很强
<imadper> admins: 面试... 我都不会java, 不适合你们公司吧...
<admins> 只要你能管
<admins> 什么java
<admins>  不需要
<ofan> cpu占用才10%
<imadper> admins: 我对管理没兴趣... 想要技术岗位
<admins> 就是技术岗位~
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟linux有啥关系...
<admins> 项目管理
 * maplebeats 求技术岗位实习
<admins> 做架构
<admins> 然后安排其他人工作的
<imadper> admins: 做不来... 没那能耐...
<admins> 你还有就是需要跟导师进行沟通
<imadper> admins: 真心水平不够...
<maplebeats> imadper: 和linux相关撒。。。目测国庆回来校招的公司。。。都很水
<imadper> maplebeats: 自己去找! 来我们学校的都很渣, 何况你们重庆
<imadper> maplebeats: 等学校的招聘会宣讲会?! 那你别工作了...
<imadper> maplebeats: linux要得人才多好不好
<ofan> lol
 * maplebeats 悲剧
<imadper> maplebeats: 会用vc的人, 满大街都是
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 未必
<maplebeats> imadper: 那我是不是应该马上收起背包走向沿海。。。
<imadper> ofan: 难道vs?
<imadper> maplebeats: 可以
<ofan> imadper: 我就不会
<imadper> maplebeats: 深圳都没好学校.
<imadper> ofan: 我说的是, 会用vc的人... 的人... 人!!! 你是色狒狒!
<ofan> imadper: 擦 你骂我
<imadper> ofan: 擦, 你不是也没少说我嘛?!
<ofan> imadper: 等我看完片就办你
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 你能咋样?
<maplebeats> imadper: 看来我得加油了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 你想找做啥的公司呀?
<ofan> 办你
<imadper> maplebeats: 不然就先找 admins 进去之后再说
<imadper> ofan: ... how?
<ofan> imadper: 1080p
<maplebeats> imadper: 不会java不会windows，不会算法，不会数据结构。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: C#也不会。。。
 * maplebeats 废了
<imadper> ofan: 你自己来吧
<ofan> maplebeats: java学1个月就能上岗
<imadper> maplebeats: 我也不会... c#不会java
<imadper> maplebeats: 你会c吗?
<ofan> 不说了 看片
<maplebeats> imadper: 我要是C好的话，我才不会这么尴尬了
<imadper> maplebeats: c都不好, 那你基本功就不扎实呀... c学多好都不过份...
<imadper> maplebeats: 网络会嘛?
<maplebeats> imadper: 我是学通信的。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦... 那你找通信的工作呗
<maplebeats> imadper: 扯淡
<imadper> maplebeats: 去微薄, 找 imtxc. 他能给你内推
<maplebeats> imadper: 学通信的，不是个研究生，想出去混。。。除非非常非常优秀
<imadper> maplebeats: 通信我不了解. 不过imtxc在一个通信公司写c呢
<maplebeats> imadper: 或者。。。被扔到海外去
<imadper> maplebeats: 扯淡! 研究生, 十个里面有八个是2b
<maplebeats> imadper: 这个我同意。。。我们去应聘的时候，周围一群2B研究生和我们抢校招工作
<imadper> maplebeats: 我们学校号称华南第一学府, 考过来的研究生一帮都是渣
<admins> 会python和perl吗
<imadper> admins: 会perl呀!
<maplebeats> 会python
<imadper> admins: 搞linux的, 连perl都不会, 都不好意思说自己用过linux
 * maplebeats 被神吓到了，不敢学perl
<jyfl987> imadper: 你算个p
<imadper> jyfl987: 我算个p?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你p都不算
<imadper> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你p都不算l;]\
<jyfl987> \
<jyfl987> ]\
<imadper> jyfl987: 啥??
<jyfl987> imadper: 刚才水吐键盘上了 在擦
<jyfl987> imadper: 你会perl?
<imadper> jyfl987: 会
<jyfl987> imadper: 难怪只是个实习
<imadper> jyfl987: 实习因为我刚大四.
<imadper> jyfl987: 跟perl有个毛关系
<jyfl987> imadper: 有关系 就跟perl跟linux的关系一样
<imadper> jyfl987: 随你怎么说
<jyfl987> imadper: 还有 我大四已经出去跟人签劳动合同了 额
<jyfl987> imadper: as you wish
 * maplebeats 搞基
<imadper> jyfl987: 你是少数情况吧. 原因也是因为少数情况吧?
<jianghu> 吵架吵玩了 就没声音了 啊
<jianghu> 网速好卡啊
<jianghu> 咋搞滴
<jianghu> 一过中秋交通堵塞 网络也堵塞啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> perl娃娃呢...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 完了，不好意思说用过Linux了~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你也是用屁眼的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] ?
<archl> 移动WLAN 网络，1元钱 6小时
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有速度或者流量限制么?
<archl> 都回家了。
<archl> 没有吧。不过是地区性的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py用...简单事情shell, 麻烦的py
<MeaCulpa> 单机sh, 网络py
<MeaCulpa> 必须expect的，用py
<MeaCulpa> 仅此而已
<archl> 中国的网站疯狂的用图片啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 总之就是某些个功能用py... 有时后也拿py起进程...
<archl> 要不就是flash。彻底托慢网速。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也有文字党的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 百姓网
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很少很少。
<MeaCulpa> archl: http://shanghai.baixing.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 【上海百姓网】 -免费发布信息-上海最大最全分类信息门户
<MeaCulpa> archl: 这样的网站都能拿到风投呢，可见界面花哨不是唯一
<archl> MeaCulpa: 现在手机 WAP 上网。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 有意思，有个栏目叫征婚，两个连接：男找女 女找男
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以前记得某方格信息站点就有
<MeaCulpa> 为啥不是直接“找女” ”找男“
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不提供同性
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 因为只提供找蓝或找女,会有这几种可能,
<UbuntuTalk> 男找男,女找男,女找女,女找男
<archl> MeaCulpa: 昨天吃了一个月饼，觉得味道不对，问问老人，说是馅料内中有可可粉。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 猜猜是什么牌子的。
 * archl 拜 tenzu
<MeaCulpa> 上海很多豆沙月饼+CoCo
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦，你不是上海的，我裁不出
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。是Disney
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我第一次知道有这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 跑数据库什么意思?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py起进程有点坑
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，我也是应为外部是py才这样
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是我宁可起进程，也不愿深究py的正则
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 正则都差不多嘛。。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lol
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小小输入法在有些程序不光标跟随。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388326 之前用fcitx但是经常无法调用。。。。 于是改用了小小输入法，但是又再出现问题了。。。 Code: ﻿#!/usr/bin/yong-config #Yong输入法配置文件 [DESC] #配置文件版本 version=2 [IM] default=0 0=wbpy 1=piny …
<MeaCulpa> cfy: u don't know py regex
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你还敢吃月饼呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我宁可起进程egrep, awk, sed, zsh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 除非map, filter 这样的支持POSIX正则重写
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py dev脑子进水了，非要把正则弄成pl那样
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shit over shit
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 正则基本都跟pl一样才方便
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en, 但是py想要改进...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还成
<DBLobster> me
<DBLobster> MeaCulpa: 双节快乐
<DBLobster> freeflying: 双节快乐
<DBLobster> fivesheep: 双节快乐
<ofan> 看完Prometheus了
<MeaCulpa> 如何
<roylez_> ofan: 不如广告里面吹的好
<ofan> roylez_: 演员不行
<ofan> roylez_: 但是，CG,故事都不错
<roylez_> ofan: 你看了那些被砍掉的部分没？
<ofan> roylez_: 哪些？
<roylez_> ofan: 我给你找找吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 分娩的画面
<ofan> Prometheus.2012.EXTRAS.720p.BluRay.x264-PublicHD
<ofan> 貌似有个单独的
<ofan> Alternate Intro - The Arrival Of The Engineers
<ofan> 12 Deleted Scenes
<ofan> Alternate Ending - The Final Battle
<roylez_> ofan: http://dooloo.info/p/Q5f
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 《普罗米修斯》的导演脑子里真是有翔的，不看这被删掉的部分，这片子满是坑啊
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 据说bd版有7个小时资料
<gebjgd> ofan: @laoyang945：【后续】爱国青年看见一个卖日本动作光盘的，连忙高喊“丫卖碟！”，众人马上把青年围了上去问“你是日本人？”，青年赶紧解释“说的是内…”随后被打翻在地。。青年躺在地上大叫：碟，丫卖碟！你们八个，也撸？然后他就被活活打死了。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • UBUNTU12.04怎么不能用无线网啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388330 以前在10.04桌面图表中都有移动的WLAN ，现在怎么没有了，看到 无线网 这个选项是虚的？ 是哪里出了问题，信号在我们宿舍里很强，我手机里都是满格，怎么电脑里没有无线信号，电 …
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> roylez_: 求推荐电影
<gebjgd> ofan: TED
<gebjgd> ofan: 1.和多名女子发生并保持不正当关系
<gebjgd> 2.老婆被判死缓
<gebjgd> 3.副手叛逃
<gebjgd> ofan: 你猜这说的是谁？
<palomino|working> 太祖
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 你知道的太多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 得了吧，还TED，你就天天看黄段子
<gebjgd> ofan: ......
<gebjgd> ofan: 我无聊 没电影可看
<nicol> gebjgd: 直接暗杀完事，搞这么麻烦
<nicol> gebjgd: 劳命伤财
<gebjgd> nicol: 暗杀谁？
<nicol> gebjgd: 你出的问题阿
<gebjgd> nicol: 没明白你的意思
<knownbad> 我都明白了。  人死了就没后续问题。
<nicol> gebjgd: 那个红帽挑战王是什么意思阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 才明白你说的是Ted熊？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我以为你说TED talks
<Fa1c0n> 为什么我用wubi安装kubuntu会只显示一个鼠标在其他都没有呢？
<gebjgd> nicol: 不知道
<Fa1c0n> 而安装ubuntu就没有这样的情况呢？
<nicol> Fa1c0n: RHEL
<gebjgd> ofan: TED bear
<Fa1c0n> rhel？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那片子不错
<Charlie_S> 语法错误，缺少“;"（在”*“的前面）
<Charlie_S> 我检查了下没有少啊
<Charlie_S> 这个要怎么解决
<ofan> gebjgd: 看完了
<ofan> Charlie_S: 帖出来
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 好像最近没有啥好片了 我去看看linux的pps
<Charlie_S> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/781rnp-82226
<ofan> Charlie_S: 哪一行？
<Charlie_S> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/zndsco-82227
<ofan> Charlie_S: 错误信息也要帖
<Charlie_S> ofan: 在60行
<Charlie_S> ofan: 如果是头文件引用顺序的问题，是该在这个里面改还是在searchWidget类里？
<ofan> 啥
<ofan> Charlie_S: 你的类型是啥，难道searchWidget是个宏？
<Charlie_S> ofan: 是个类
<ofan> Charlie_S: 还是互相引用了
<Charlie_S> 互相引用会出现这个错误？
<ofan> Charlie_S: 你用的vc?
<Charlie_S> ofan: 是互相引用了
<Charlie_S> ofan: vs2010
<ofan> Charlie_S: 去掉include,前面加class searchWidget;
<gebjgd> ofan: 小贩可以 还知道预定义啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
<Charlie_S> ofan: 可以了，谢谢
<ofan> Charlie_S: np
<Charlie_S> ofan: 互相引用是只在vc里出错？还是就不能这样用
<nicol> 唉，左眼皮一直在跳
<ofan> Charlie_S: gcc也会出错，不过貌似错误不一样
<ofan> nicol: 要倒霉
<roylez_> ofan: 野蛮人罗纳尔，看过没？
<roylez_> ofan: 连续神剧，少年史艳文
<ofan> roylez_: ..
<ofan> 啥类型的
<ofan> 有没有科幻的
<Charlie_S> starTrek
<gebjgd> Charlie_S: 噗
<nicol> ofan: 鄙视你
<gebjgd> Charlie_S: 好老的片子
<gebjgd> nicol: 快去买保险
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 扑哧……
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆的同学昨天过生日
<ofan> gebjgd: ....跟我说干毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 脸还行， 屁股不小
<ofan> gebjgd: 槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要是没老婆 必然上了
<nicol> gebjgd: 鄙视你
<ofan> gebjgd: 你老婆知道了你就歇菜了
<Charlie_S> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> ofan: 我觊觎她已久了
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 无图无真相
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不说 她能知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 身材也不是那么高
<gebjgd> ofan: 162
<gebjgd> ofan: 金发
<ofan> gebjgd: 我要认识你老婆我就说
<gebjgd> ofan: 啧啧
<Charlie_S> gebjgd: 无图无真相
<gebjgd> ofan: 送你了
<gebjgd> Charlie_S: 没图
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> ofan: 你来 我帮你介绍
<gebjgd> ofan: 白人妹子
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还不鸡动
<ofan> gebjgd: 以为你要送老婆
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是比你大
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆是不送的
<gebjgd> ofan: 要不？
<ofan> gebjgd: 太远了
<ofan> gebjgd: 要来何用
<gebjgd> ofan: 怕毛 她去英国留过一年的学
<gebjgd> ofan: 说不定 你们搞上了 她能陪你到美丽鸡
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 上
<ofan> gebjgd: 不可能
<gebjgd> ofan: 你在米国混不好 还能混个德籍
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我还是算了
<gebjgd> ofan: 她可是独女
<gebjgd> ofan: 你怎么都占便宜
<MeaCulpa> 话说我中学时候，学校里来了一帮DE妹子交流...感觉个子平均和我差不多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有高的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就跟中国人似的 有武大 就有武二
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 也有娇小可爱型的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 其实DE妹子不错，Claudia Schiffer不也是德国的么, Heidi Klum也是
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 就是啊， 所以我给 ofan 联系呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听说荷兰人身高平均一米八几。
<ofan> gebjgd: 那就放马子过来吧
<MeaCulpa> 两代最NB的超模了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] *扑哧*
<gebjgd> ofan: 你来啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我给你提供住处
<ofan> gebjgd: 买不起机票
<gebjgd> ofan: 联系你们见面
<gebjgd> ofan: 不能吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 德美间免签吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 那等我10月份去米国的时候 你藏在我的行李箱里
<gebjgd> ofan: 托运你
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ... 冻死
<ofan> gebjgd: 装不下
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 未必
<gebjgd> ofan: 不试验下怎么知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 你得减肥 我才23kg的许可
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看看 难度大么？
<ofan> 困了 睡觉去
<gebjgd> ofan: 3点半  你应该多撸  有助睡眠的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你把她放行李箱里带来不就得了
<ofan> gebjgd: 撸死你
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是不行的 人家好歹是有身份的人
<gebjgd> ofan: 你个兲朝屁民还摆架子
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 中国还有姚明呢 极端的肯定各国都有 不过从统计学的角度看 就不一样了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 毛身份
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国佬
<gebjgd> ofan: 人家护照到处免欠 高福利
<gebjgd> ofan: 学历到处认可
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你连阿妹里卡的学位还没混到呢
<ofan> 不稀罕
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是说想找白人妹子的么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 今天中午还吃的德国香肠，炸洋葱，土豆片...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你也准备屁民翻身了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 北美妹子不好么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好
<gebjgd> ofan: 为时尚早
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你不搞
<gebjgd> ofan: 都到北美那么久了
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞搞搞
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天就对着mac撸了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你在什么州
<ofan> gebjgd: 我妈同事的孩子学数学的，找了个白妞
<MeaCulpa> 随便上个什么交友网站，一大坨阿
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 别说你在阿拉斯加...
<ofan> gebjgd: 第二年才开始搞定
<gebjgd> ofan: 不错 这种才是民族的熬叫
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ohio
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我也有同学在Ohio
<gebjgd> ofan: 一哈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Ohio State?
<gebjgd> ofan: 去加州吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: osu中国人太多
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天当牛崽
<MeaCulpa> 我貌似有个同学在Ohio混研究员...尼玛一水的中国人
<gebjgd> ofan: 这地球那里中国人不多
<ofan> gebjgd: 哈个毛子
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Ohio白妞不好么...
<ofan> gebjgd: 小地方，穷地方
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在米国的客户都是中国的顾问
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 穷地方白妞才好
<gebjgd> ofan: 好就上啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: +1
<ofan> gebjgd: 上你妹啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你太有经验了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 加州你指望墨西哥移民？黑人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你就知道搞搞搞上上上
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ofan 喜欢带颜色的
<ofan> 太原始人了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 牛奶都要加可可粉的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我国也一样，只是我国穷地方教育不好而已，然是论妞，穷的就好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那他适合加州，德州，Arizona
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那里人种.../
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 恩 超赞
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭有的干了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 喜欢黑的就去加州，喜欢MEx就去德州, Arizona
<ofan> gebjgd: 你这还结婚了，要没结，估计动物你也搞上了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 德州的Tex-Mex比较美国化，AZ的就比较纯TEX...
<gebjgd> ofan: 含笑不语
<ofan> gebjgd: 说出了你的心声吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是快点找你的白妞吧
<ofan> 睡觉去
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 周末多去乡村转转
<gebjgd> ofan: 你得有射交
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 暑假去农场打工
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 够淫
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我这就是乡村。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这里是象牙塔
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 经验丰富啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你来的时候给我带点德国香肠
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要进农场，Hey干草堆
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。 真的假的？
<ofan> 真的
<gebjgd> ofan: MeaCulpa 说的太对的
<gebjgd> ofan: 好好学学。你要融入射会
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你指望和白妞谈人生，理想，微分方程， 有限状态自动机？
<gebjgd> ofan: 说不好 农场主的女儿痒痒了 就和你在干草堆上谈人生了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 人 生
<ofan> ..
<gebjgd> ofan: 你这样没有性经验的 白人女孩特别喜欢
<gebjgd> ofan: 当宝贝似的
<gebjgd> ofan: 而且亚洲人 硬度有优势
<ofan> gebjgd: 你经验丰富？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我理论经验丰富
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: MeaCulpa 说的方法可行
<gebjgd> ofan: 再说一边 你要有射叫
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有射叫 你怎么认识人
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊，自信一点嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨死你了 我到这地方不到1年 我就到当地人家里做客了 看到了他们邻居家的萝莉
<gebjgd> ofan: 要不是那萝莉还不到8岁
<MeaCulpa> ...
<piggybox> gebjgd: ...
<MeaCulpa> 8 岁阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: piggybox 另外还有点胖
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你就肿么样?
<MeaCulpa> ..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: piggybox tenzu 我就陪她玩皮球了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 欧洲牛奶不加雌性激素，ofan, 你们那里比较早熟
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不到一个月就去了俩白妞家
<MeaCulpa> 美国娃娃早熟的多
<tenzu> gebjgd: 谁信啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我操
<MeaCulpa> 穷娃娃吃不起无激素牛奶的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你信不信无所谓， 我是信了
<gebjgd> tenzu: XD
<gebjgd> ofan: 然后呢？
<ofan> gebjgd: conversation partner
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 话说你给你儿子喝啥奶
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续去啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 喝喝啤酒啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 就有射叫了
<ofan> gebjgd: 结束了，就一学期
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你泡妞不行，词汇太匮乏 那叫 Soul mate
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好好学学
<gebjgd> ofan: 太次了
<ofan> 屁 soulmate
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你看ofan弱暴了
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续联络 继续骚扰啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 太弱了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 他那样的在国外混不开的
<ofan> gebjgd: MeaCulpa 你们俩都有娃的人了还在这里骚
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们在无私的向你传授经验
<ofan> gebjgd: 你们是在无耻的yy
<nicol> 问你们一个
<nicol> 什么是软中断
<gebjgd> nicol: 答你一个 google wikipedia
<binker> nicol: 你的提问就是一个软中断
<kingbo> 中秋快乐
<binker> 对他们几个正在聊的起劲的时候
<binker> 你突然强行插入，问一个无关XXYY的问题
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 魔都有个叫Paulinar的啤酒馆号称德国口味，自酿啤酒，好贵
<gebjgd> binker: 有可能变成硬中断
<ofan> nicol: 就是trap,比如程序接受SIGKILL就强制退出
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你怎么那么喜欢啤酒
<nicol> ofan: 是，是跟信号很类似
<nicol> ofan: 还有没有别的情况阿
<nicol>  
<nicol> 系统调用算不算阿？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我不怎么喜欢，我老婆喜欢...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 一升啤酒85块钱...尼玛
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 4香肠，土豆培根鸡蛋若干，98
<ofan> gebjgd: 给我带香肠来
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你们适合来欧洲定居
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 魔都已经这样了...要是德国的啤酒馆真这样，希特勒根本没钱暴动
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我们基本上都是自己做中餐
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 没米
<gebjgd> ofan: 你来orlando?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你来我就带
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我们不喜欢中餐，太油腻
<ofan> 去不了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你去玩？Disney?
<ofan> 买不起机票
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 屁 那垃圾项目 继续优化
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 傻逼美国人说了 这个项目搞定 后面5个大项目给我
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我爹妈是中餐Chef，出去吃中餐很扫兴，到处挑Bug
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 幸福啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: wow管理人员~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是 程序员
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我们一家出去都洋快餐
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哪里的中餐？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 全中国
<ofan> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 魔都
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我现在超级想吃中餐
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃香肠快吃吐了吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 围城效应
<gebjgd> ofan: 我吃牛奶稀饭快吐了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...你怎么吃美国人吃的东西，牛奶麦片
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: +1
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 智慧齿
<ofan> gebjgd: 牛奶稀饭... 不会自己做？
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆给弄
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我那时候在美国吃了一礼拜自己作的饭，再去一次中国人餐馆吃饭，回来就拉肚子，太油腻
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你要去好的中餐
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 或者广东菜馆
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我自己作的时候撒一大把各类奶酪的，但是还是顶不住中餐的液态植物油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 广东菜馆不错
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不，西餐要么动物油，要么橄榄油之类，不太容易拉肚子
<MeaCulpa> 中餐都tmd植物油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 广东菜馆便宜 味道还不错
<MeaCulpa> 熔点很低
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我怎么不拉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你肠胃有问题
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，比较铭感
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我黄油，奶酪，酸奶，都没问题
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但是大鱼大肉就顶不住
<MeaCulpa> 尤其中餐那种重油盐的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 德国面包很赞阿，里面掺不少香料，牛至之类
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 面包是不错 米国的不行
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 米国的都是廉价货
<MeaCulpa> 米国追求养活劳苦大众
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 饮食传统问题 这倒是 美国的食品热量超高
<MeaCulpa> 我看我米国亲戚吃的很差，很多百姓就是吃廉价的没麸皮的切片面包，再制奶酪，弱暴了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我在魔都吃的都比他们好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 当然，他们那里吃的便宜的多得多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还有米国亲戚 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 挺远房的，开口就是那里的月亮园
 * MeaCulpa 下班下班
<MeaCulpa> 中秋快乐
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 植物又不是挺好，我一直用葵花油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 同乐
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我也一直葵花籽油，但是植物油加工过程太黑了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我们家还保留了把鸡鸭，肉的油膘留下熬油的习惯
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://www.donews.com/net/201209/1673164.shtm
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y 12306产品团队缺乏经验_互联网_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 12306真这么差？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 给你介绍一个新的撸管对象
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: Andrej Pejic
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你Y的。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 哈哈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你也知道
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这个是啥
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 身材真好。。。
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 胸估计还没我大
<gebjgd> freeflying: 男人
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 男人
<gebjgd> freeflying: 12306的据说是真的 代码超级烂
<freeflying> gebjgd: 咋今天连外网的速度恁慢呢
<binker> 缺乏经验赚大钱阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么给音乐文件添加图片啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388338 新手~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Victimcho — 2012-09-29 16:55
<zhpeng>  我擦发现一份哦牛逼拉轰的东西了
<zhpeng> 以前看过，给忘了
<zhpeng> 树莓派。。。taobao有买哦
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 什么树莓派
<zhpeng> Raspberry Pi 25-35刀
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 没啥用 有dockstar了
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 你说的那个价格没有附件
<zhpeng> gebjgd, 恩
<gebjgd> zhpeng: amazon.com上最便宜的是39$
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 算上运费就没戏饿
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 最便宜的要60刀
<zhpeng> caca
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 14element就有卖 官方合作的
<zhpeng> nice
<binker> 我用ssh连接到一台远程主机上面，在上面运行了一个下载进程
<binker> 当我的本地主机中断连接后，远程主机上的下载进程就停止了
<binker> 怎样可以在中断ssh连接之后，让远程主机的下载进程一直保持在后台运行呢
<iyzsong> binker: try tmux
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<alvin_rxg> binker: blabla &
<jusss> kk: 小^k^
<alvin_rxg> 但是 & 不好管理…
<kk> jusss, 你有孩子吗？  ㍩ 
<\rs> binker: zsh &!   nohup &    tmux      man ssh-config(ControlMaste)
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 这招叫做 转移话题
<jusss> kk: 连妹子都还没。。。哪有孩子
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你又寂寞了？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 找 gebjgd 玩爆菊吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你去吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没路费和护照
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你帮我申请个书童，我过去
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 问 gebjgd
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 今天上午穿着神马牌的裤子，脚穿假安踏鞋在地里劳动了一上午
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个神马牌裤子还是在06年买的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 假安踏鞋是在08年买的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 晚上在玩会盗版的xp,看会大锅盖的卫星电视，哇，这日子过的真xxxx
<jianghu> 哦哦哦
<jianghu> 这是什么生活啊
<jianghu> 自由自在
<jianghu> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> 撸撸睡吧
<jusss> 玩盗版的war3去
<jianghu> 才傍晚就睡啊
<jianghu> 玩玩盗版的linux去
<cola_> 大家好
<cola_> 终于找到组织了
<kk> cola_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jianghu> 地下党啊
<cola_> 哈哈
<roylez_> cola_: 放假了，几个妙人都不在
<cola_> 我是一个菜鸟
<jianghu> 主席不是还在吗
<cola_> 现在都要抓狂了
<cola_> 呵呵
<cola_> 这里还有主席啊
<roylez_> cola_: 晚饭没吃，给我卸一条腿来
<cola_> 终于能有有人跟我用的一样是ubuntu了
<cola_> ^_^
<jianghu> 尾席也有
<cola_> 那多没劲啊 来这里我请你吃饭吧
<roylez_> cola_: 你错了，大部分人都不用ubuntu了
<cola_> 再来个打保健 哈哈
<roylez_> cola_: 你在哪里？是妹子么
<cola_> 啊？
<cola_> 那都用什么啊
<cola_> 男人
<cola_> 天津
<jianghu> roylez_: 主席 悠着点
<cola_> 你呢
<roylez_> arch debian gentoo fedora 什么都有
<roylez_> jianghu: 我看看公司的号还在不
<jianghu> 就是没有ubuntu
<roylez_> jianghu: 神和呆鼠还在用 ubuntu
<jianghu> 那个挂了吧
<cola_> 云
<cola_> 那你们都用什么啊
<roylez_> cola_: 我在魔都，破马也在天津
<jianghu> 大神还在同?\
<cola_> 魔都？
<jianghu> 用？
<jianghu> 不知到哪个是ee
<roylez_> cola_: 你在饼都，靠着帝都，我在东边的魔都，下面那个啥都吃的地方叫做妖都
<roylez_> jianghu: 神化身万千，岂是你能认得的
<cola_> 哈哈 太逗了
<jianghu> roylez_: 尾席神了
<roylez_> jianghu: iFvwm iGoogle eexpress iGnome Ooops ..... 大把的都是神的马甲
<cola_> 我想请教一个关于wine的问题
 * roylez_ 我去看电影鸟
<cola_> 不好意思在这里发个求教帖子。。实在是抓狂，求教心切啊～～作为新近ubuntu的菜鸟，急切的想找到组织，大家的帮助，麻烦了！ :em32          想安装wine，于是乎我在终端用命令sudo apt-get install wine，然后等待了数分钟的下载和安装后，出现了一个“确认”画面。但是只是一个在终端的画面，无法输入命令和回车建，无法进行任何
<cola_> 晕  别啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你果然没了老婆不行
<cola_> 怎么一帮忙人就走了啊
<cola_> 唉
<gebjgd> roylez_: 淫气侧漏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛么 小光
<roylez_> cola_: 你提问的姿势不对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找你玩去好不好
<cola_> 那咋办啊
<roylez_> cola_: 上来就wine，多晦气...
<gebjgd> cola_: 我们不用wine
<gebjgd> cola_: 要么 win 要么linux
<cola_> 你们都用什么啊
<cola_> 高手们
<jianghu> 一会活人上来这么多啊
<gebjgd> cola_: win7
<longlongmonkey> 大家好
<gebjgd> cola_: 最好的发行版
<jianghu> 好长的名字啊
<kk> longlongmonkey, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<longlongmonkey> 乱码?
<jianghu> win7稳定
<jianghu> 不乱
<gebjgd> jianghu: win7健康
<jianghu> win7环保
<gebjgd> jianghu: win7辉煌
<longlongmonkey> kk:打出来的是乱码
<jianghu> win7醒目
<cola_> 我是在ubuntu的基础上 安装一下wine想借用windows的迅雷
<jianghu> 哇塞 找管理员的错啊
<gebjgd> jianghu: win7慈祥
<jianghu> win7慈悲
<kk> longlongmonkey, 我们都在谈论你的好看起来。  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> jianghu: 你个笨 不押韵了
<cola_> @roylez 走了啊
<longlongmonkey> 原来红色的是管理呵呵
<jianghu> 我教语文的
<gebjgd> jianghu: 就这水平？
<jianghu> 不会亚晕
<longlongmonkey> 我是fedora
<jianghu> 押韵
<jianghu> gebjgd: 水平太差
<cola_> 给指条路吧 高手们  我的这个问题应该请教哪里啊
<jianghu> 不会汉语
<jianghu> cola_: 谷歌或者百度
<cola_> 我弄了 可是没发现我的这个状况啊
<jianghu> 咋得了 没看到
<gebjgd> jianghu: 误人子弟
<cola_> 是啊 而且刚接触 真是 抓狂了
<jianghu> gebjgd: 倒没觉得 学生学习很好
<jianghu> 刚开始就抓狂 那还是别用了
<gebjgd> jianghu: 假象 国内那应试教育
<jianghu> gebjgd: 没办法
<jianghu> 不是老师的错
<jianghu> 你不应试试试
<cola_> 那你们用什么系统的啊
<gebjgd> cola_: 我们不用迅雷
<jianghu> 考察学生的分 也是考察老师的成绩
<longlongmonkey>   /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<cola_> 恩 我也不想用迅雷  我原来用 down themall
<jianghu> 我用的ubuntu
<jianghu> 11.10 12.04
<longlongmonkey>  /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<cola_> 可是现在的课件都在迅雷快传上面  用其他的都非常的慢
<jianghu> 你的是蛋系统？
<jianghu> 单
<cola_> 恩
<cola_> 单的
<jianghu> 这里面的高手也是双系统的多把
<jianghu> 或者双电脑
<stock-cn> void1: 在阿
<stock-cn> void1: 在做了吗
<cola_> 你们牛想
<cola_> 牛x
<jianghu> 他们牛X
<gebjgd> jianghu: 5电脑路过
<jianghu> gebjgd: 没电脑的路过
<gebjgd> jianghu: 智能手机也没有?
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<gebjgd> cola_: 有迅雷离线么
<jianghu> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> cola_: firefox有插件 能迅雷李先勇
<gebjgd> cola_: firefox有插件 能迅雷离线用
<gebjgd> jianghu: 智能手机也是电脑
<gebjgd> jianghu: 当然我还没算上
<cola_> 恩 我有迅雷的会员
<cola_> 是那个插件啊
<cola_> flashgot吗
<gebjgd> cola_: 问 MeaCulpa
<cola_> 不知道是哥哥姐姐的gebjgd 感谢啊
<cola_> 但是我怎么单线他啊
<gebjgd> cola_: 我是大叔
<cola_> 好吧 大叔
<cola_> 嘿嘿
<jianghu> gebjgd: 我智能手机用的irssi
<jianghu> gebjgd: 欺负小孩子
<cola_> 嘿嘿
<jianghu> gebjgd: 什么时候长胡子了？
<cola_> 可是我怎么单线请教MeaCulpa
<cola_> 啊？
<jianghu> MeaCulpa: 他在
<jianghu> 在啊
<gebjgd> jianghu: 30的人了 还不是大叔？
<cola_> 呵呵
<cola_> 好吧 大叔
<gebjgd> cola_: 乖 叔叔抱
<cola_> 哈哈
<gebjgd> cola_: 呀 屁屁洗的不安静 叔叔不要的
<gebjgd> cola_: 干净
<cola_> 晕
<gebjgd> cola_: 会有一点疼 莫怕
<longlongmonkey> 弱弱的问一下irc有中文的官网吗？
<cola_> 大叔 你原来隐藏的这么深啊 哈哈
<longlongmonkey> 怎么注册啊
<gebjgd> cola_: 还行吧
<cola_> 他没在啊
<gebjgd> cola_: 等你到了我这年龄 你也会的
<gebjgd> cola_: 留言
<cola_> 哦
<jianghu> gebjgd: 变30了？？？？、
<cola_> 可是我这几天就想看课件 考试没多长时间了
<gebjgd> jianghu: 什么叫变
<cola_> 着急啊 希望他能快点吧
<cola_> 唉
<gebjgd> cola_: 上别人机器那里下载 u盘拷贝过来 多大点事情
<cola_> g大叔 可是 新东方的课件 好多的
<cola_> 基础 强化 冲刺
<gebjgd> cola_: 心动放？
<jianghu> 变老了 gebjgd
<gebjgd> jianghu: 一直这样
<gebjgd> jianghu: 你不变老？
<cola_> 是啊
<gebjgd> cola_: 毛片学校？
<jianghu> 吼吼
<cola_> jianghu 真相了 哈哈
<jianghu> ^_^
<cola_> 不是毛片了 是英语
<gebjgd> jianghu: cola_ 学英语看美剧
<gebjgd> cola_: 心动房的不行
<cola_> 主要是针对考试skill的
<cola_> 看什么美剧好呢
<gebjgd> cola_: 不穿衣服的美剧
<gebjgd> cola_: 最好
<cola_> ^_^大叔那样你学的永远是那几个单词
<ansik> cola_: 好有经验啊～
<jianghu> ^_^
<cola_> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> cola_: 孺子可教
<jianghu> 豆腐也可教
<jianghu> gebjgd: 尼用的不是ubuntu？
<gebjgd> jianghu: ubuntu就用过804 810
<gebjgd> jianghu: arch
<jianghu> arch带滚的
<jianghu> 现在是那个版本？
<gebjgd> jianghu: 没版本
<jianghu> 对了 忘记了 滚动发行
<cola_> 深奥
<jianghu> 深奥？
<jianghu> arch用过三个月
<jianghu> 配置起来麻烦 跑起来速度还行
<jianghu> 我现在用的 ubuntu11.10 awesome 机子太烂
<jianghu> 废掉散伙
<langlangmonkey> # /msg NickServ REGISTER 123147
<gebjgd> jianghu: 我现在的机器2004 512内存
<jianghu> 咱俩的一样
<langlangmonkey>  /msg NickServ REGISTER qqqq123147
<jianghu> 我的机子风扇声音太大
<jianghu> 这个干么啊
<jianghu> 公开自己的密码啊
<langlangmonkey> 怎么注册？
<langlangmonkey>  /msg NickServ eeee123147
<cola_> 你们聊吧 看来我的问题没人理我 我先走了
<cola_> 你们说的arch也深奥 唉
<jianghu> cola_: 没听明白
<gebjgd> jianghu: cpupower
<gebjgd> jianghu: arch + lxde
<jianghu> 哦哦
<jianghu> cola_: 没看到你的问题
<jianghu> wine？
<cola_> 恩 5555【
<cola_> 就是wine
<jianghu> wine咋了？
<cola_> 想安装wine，于是乎我在终端用命令sudo apt-get install wine，然后等待了数分钟的下载和安装后，出现了一个“确认”画面。但是只是一个在终端的画面，无法输入命令和回车建，无法进行任何操作，就停在这个见面了。          后来我太晚了，我就给关了，他提示我说我将杀死一个程序，没办法太晚了。第二天我试着打开.exe时，有wi
<jianghu> 卸载重新安装
<jianghu> 反复实验下
<jianghu> 你装的ubuntu12.04？
<cola_> 可是怎么卸载啊  查勒需要好多程序和操作才能卸载干净
<jianghu> 哦
<cola_> 不知到我的是几的
<jianghu> remove
<cola_> 不会看 55555
<jianghu> 啊？
<iyzsong> cola_: rm -rf ~/.wine; winecfg
<cola_> 直接输入这个在终端就可以吗
<cola_> 还需要其他操作吗
<jianghu> sudo吧应该
<iyzsong> cola_: 不用sodu
<iyzsong> cola_: winecfg有反映么^_^
<jianghu> 删除配置文件好像
<cola_> 有反映
<cola_> 这个是更新程序吗
<jianghu> 设置吧
<iyzsong> cola_: 你打算用wine玩什么?
<cola_> 出现那个一个文本框是wine的设置
<iyzsong> jianghu: 恩
<jianghu> 装系统
<cola_> 什么也不玩 就是用迅雷下载学习软件
<iyzsong> cola_: 那wine已经装好了
<jianghu> 他享用迅雷
<cola_> 下载新东方
<cola_> 考试用的
<iyzsong> cola_: 我没用过wine迅雷... Google之
<jianghu> cola
<jianghu> cola_:
<jianghu> 你虚拟下好了
<jianghu> 虚拟个xp
<jianghu> wine的不好用
<cola_> 我现在是安装成功了吗
<jianghu> iyzsong: wine可以安装新东方？
<iyzsong> jianghu: 鬼知道
<jianghu> 所以要么虚拟机 要摸双系统
<cola_> 那个 他让我设置的只能是有xp的
<cola_> 没有win7的
<cola_> 太谢谢你们了
<cola_> iyzsong 和 jianghu
<cola_> 我赶紧下载迅雷看看行不
<jianghu> 哦哦
<jianghu> 实验下
<cola_> 不行啊
<cola_> 还是打不开呢
<cola_> 跳出个文本框说是出现错误
<jianghu> 机子配置行的话 还是虚拟机 或者双系统
<cola_> 机子是新买的tinkpad还行
<cola_> 可是我原来是电脑的小白
<cola_>  说这个好麻烦的 查勒一下
<stock-cn> void1: 哪里去了
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<langlangmonkey>     * /nick 新的用户名
<langlangmonkey>     * /msg NickServ REGISTER 你的密码
<langlangmonkey>     /nick 新的用户名
<langlangmonkey>      /msg NickServ REGISTER 你的密码
<langlangmonkey>  /msg NickServ REGISTER 你的密码
<langlangmonkey> a
<langlangmonkey> You are already logged in as langlangmonkey.
<langlangmonkey> 这样就成功了吗？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 這個難道是grep沒事的彩蛋麼？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388348 Code: $ echo '一二三四五六七八九十' | grep -oE '[一-十]' 一 二 三 五 六 七 八 九 十 爲什麼沒四（事）？ GNU grep 2.5.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 millenniumdark — 2012-09-29 19:49
<alvin_rxg>  一 4e00  十 5341  四 46db ...
<alvin_rxg>  一 4e00  十 5341  四 56db ... 刚错了
<langlangmonkey> 你们的名字怎么都是蓝色的？
<WhiTeMoOn_> 终于放假了。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 啥客户端啊？
<langlangmonkey> xchat
<WhiTeMoOn_> 用irssi吧，用了以后都不想换了
<langlangmonkey> 噢
<langlangmonkey> yum installing
<cleamoon> 各位，arch下，怎么让ibus能在urxvt中输中文呢？网上很多方法都不管用
<pentest> 提前祝大家中秋节快乐！
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 同乐～
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 今晚月亮还很圆的
<iyzsong> 求大神 发月饼
<pentest> 恩，是啊
<pentest> 求大神发妹子
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 233～
<roylez_> pentest: 两女一杯
<roylez_> iyzsong: 菊花飞鱼
<iyzsong> roylez_: 我不要
<pentest> roylez_ 亚买跌
<jianghu> 没人说话了
<jianghu> 啊 无聊
<pentest> 刚刚那个大神太强大了
<jianghu> a
<pentest> 你做什么呢
<jianghu> 没事
<iyzsong> 那不是大神 是猥琐大叔～
<jianghu> 尾席？
<jianghu> 尾席调戏小朋友了？
<pentest> 嗯，相当之猥琐
<jianghu> ^_^
<WhiTeMoOn_> 今天晚上继续看中国好声音
<jianghu> 还有??
<pentest> 10点
<pocoyo> 有活人在吗
<jianghu> 都是活死人
<WhiTeMoOn_> 哈
<pocoyo> 请教一个问题。
<pocoyo> copy running-config start-config 的时候 如果 nvram 的物理大小 < running-config 时，不能保存该怎么办？
<Router2> pocoyo 你这个应该去找Cisco的频道问吧...
<pocoyo> Router2: 看你这nick 不就知道了
<Router2> pocoyo 没碰到过这种问题
<pocoyo> Router2: 你看过nvram有多大？
<Router2> pocoyo 关键是你的配置能有多大
<pocoyo> Router2: 1w多条路由记录 我记不大清了多大 刚好比nvram大一点。
<Router2> pocoyo 晕，你要全静态路由么？
<pocoyo> Router2: 我就是想问这个问题 里面京广有动态路由。但是
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教，遇到1004登录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388354 1004 desktop版做服务器用，每天开机不登录。 今天登录时，点击用户名，没有显示密码输入框，直接显示“认证失败”。请问这是咋回事？该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhinker — 2012-09-29 21:07
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US6368227
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Patent US6368227 - Method of swinging on a swing - Google Patents
<Router2> pocoyo 难道你是用的双线然后联通、电信用静态做路由？
<pentest> 用IRC的人本来就少
<pocoyo> Router2: 我是不大懂，你猜的确有可能。
<Router2> pocoyo 那我建议你用个PC上LINUX玩这手吧，CISCO是要通过BGP实现的
<pocoyo> Router2: 我就是想问如果出现这种情况，您看该怎么解决。这要是路由断电了那很多配置岂不要没了
<pocoyo> Router2: 没错。好像是有BGP
<pocoyo> Router2: 我是不大懂BGP 不是做路由协议的？ 我都给忘了
<Router2> pocoyo 有BGP的实现这个的话，就不会有那么多的静态路由，存的下的
<WhiTeMoOn_> 巴黎春天的信号好差，老是要断线
<skraito> guys
<pentest> 巴黎？
<skraito> i want you to show off your agriculture
<pocoyo> Router2: 那 copy running-config starup-config 的话，running-config 里面有没有动态路由呢？
<skraito> especially environtmental from your university
<skraito> for your own good
<hamo_back> adam8157: 来活了..赶紧kickban
<Router2> pocoyo 动态路由的配置根本就没有多少行，绝对能存下来
<roylez_> hamo_back: 黑毛
<hamo_back> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> hamo_back: 黑毛_断背
<hamo_back> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_back: 明天哥就上路了
<pocoyo> Router2: 怪就怪在这儿，今天那个running-config 刚好比 nvram 大20多K，难道是因为里面静态路由太多了？
<hamo_back> roylez_: 已然在家high了...一下午看了5集少年史艳文
<roylez_> hamo_back: 爽否？
<hamo_back> roylez_: 爽爆了
<roylez_> hamo_back: 屎愿闻
<hamo_back> roylez_: 明明是屎厌闻好呗...
<Router2> pocoyo 如果你sh run翻了N多页，那应该就是这个问题了
<hamo_back> roylez_: 回家就木网上了？
<roylez_> hamo_back: 豆瓣居然才8分
<roylez_> hamo_back: 恩
<hamo_back> roylez_: 哪有8分，明明是5.9
<roylez_> hamo_back: youku还是一如既往的广告等待，病得不轻
<hamo_back> roylez_: http://movie.douban.com/subject/2763372/
<kk> hamo_back,啥网址y 三剑奇缘 (豆瓣)
<pocoyo> Router2: 呃。反正是很多。还有个问题，就是有没有可能把路由器里面的静态路由条目聚类一下，减小路由条目？
<roylez_> hamo_back: 果然豆瓣是2货呆的地方
<pocoyo> roylez_: 小生也呆过
<Router2> pocoyo 那得看你的网段怎么样了，要不是分得很细就想办法匹配一下
<roylez_> hamo_back: 全集在此，弹幕妥妥 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac425537
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【神剧合集】《少年史艳文》（2003年）共40集 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo_back> roylez_: 已然找到了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 去哪儿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android上的国际象棋不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞一盘?
<pocoyo> Router2: 把10000多条的合并了一下有可能么？
<Router2> pocoyo 我很好奇，谁有这功夫敲上10000多条静态路由条目...
<pocoyo> Router2: 可能也不是，主要是我不是很明白。不过条目有10000多倒是肯定的。清空都清了有几分钟吧
<Router2> pocoyo 晕...
<pocoyo> Router2: 哈哈 有没有 ip 地址 聚合的算法？
<pocoyo> Router2: 哈哈 有没有 ip 地址段 聚合的算法？
<Router2> pocoyo 仔细看看ACL怎么写吧
<pocoyo> Router2: 暂时还接触不到这么深。
<pentest> 你们都是国外人士么
<MeaCulpa_> ... yyets 寻php高手解决卡死...
<MeaCulpa_> 各位喜欢美剧的去帮帮她们咯
<stock-cn> void1: 一直挂着没在吗
<Router2> MeaCulpa_ 不会PHP，只从国外站下种子的路过...
<Felixonmars> rockmongo求php高手解决中文不显示问题(
<MeaCulpa_> Router2: 种子...BT? BT没啥意思
<Router2> MeaCulpa_ yyets不也是翻译了之后提供种子文件下载么
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋搞？
<jusss> kk: 小^k^
<^__^> .
<kk> jusss, 你有孩子吗？  ㍭ 
<^__^> kk: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能网络对战的
<^__^> kk: 还没妹子，哪有孩子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋搞
<lolicon> firefox 15 里面 foxyproxy 是不是不 work 了
<^__^> gebjgd: 你们搞啥呢
<gebjgd> ^__^: 你猜
<^__^> gebjgd: 裸聊
<^__^> gebjgd: 有道具的裸聊
<gebjgd> ^__^: 你老妈的的身材不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有用户id的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chess live
<^__^> gebjgd: 你老妈的身材才不错，你全家的身材都不错，你祖宗十八代的身材都不错！
<gebjgd> ^__^: 谢谢
<^__^> gebjgd: 不用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: chess live 好多了，哪个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 国际象棋的那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=chess+live&c=apps
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: chess live - Google Play
<^}^> 大家好
<pentest> ...
<^}^> 能看到我打的吗
<^}^> 编码对吗
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<pentest> 能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 市场里面搜国际象棋 chesslive的那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: bababala
<MeaCulpa_> Router2: ed2k不叫种子
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Dactyl似乎支持FF15了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 懒得换了
<Router2> MeaCulpa_ 已经不放种子了啊，很长时间没去看了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 速度还是vimperator快，但是vimperator似乎bug多点
<^{^> 谁知道 哪个防火墙 发行版 比较好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Vimium都有firefox版了，但是个半吊子
<MeaCulpa_> Router2: ... ed2k link不叫种子...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Chrome的plugin天生井底之蛙
<Router2> MeaCulpa_ 我记得以前是有从上面下到种子的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你的 id 呢
<jianghu_> hi
<^{^> 8)
<kk> jianghu_, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 801589121
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找不到啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的id
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: bababala
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好久不见你了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找我
<^T^> 这个名字好玩
<pentest> 86
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找不到
<alvin_rxg> Schach Chess Live ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 来吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 走啊
<alvin_rxg> 找不到人啊…
<alvin_rxg> 走什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我已经和你下上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: bababala
<alvin_rxg> 没个刷新的东西…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有了
<StarBrilliant> 你们有人有 wps 内测资格的么？
<StarBrilliant> wps说内测链接不能公开
<StarBrilliant> 但是可以分享给朋友
<StarBrilliant> 所以我向你们求了
<MeaCulpa_> 内测... sux
<WhiTeMoOn_> āǎā āǎā āǎāā āǎā
<CyrusYzGTt> ���
<CyrusYzGTt> �A�n
<^T^> HI
<kk> ^T^, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<SexusHD> CHDBits开放邀请了
<CyrusYzGTt> 只求種子，不喜歡註冊
<^T^> 除了ubuntu-cn 还有中文的房间吗
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 變鳥人了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^T^§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 鳥人
<^T^> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^
<^T^> CyrusYzGTt: 对称
<CyrusYzGTt> ^T^§ #fedora-zh
<^T^> CyrusYzGTt: 和谐
<^T^> 哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ^T^§ 鳥人
<^T^> 谢谢
<^T^> 鸟人太多
<CyrusYzGTt> ^T^§ #gentoo-cn
<freeflying> adam8157_away: gebjgd 你们用的北京联通的网吗
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 寡人用是的 廣府聯通的
<adam8157> freeflying: 是, 不过我目前肉身在山东威海
<adam8157> freeflying: gebjgd 的肉身在德国
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呐？
<skraito> roarrrrrrrrrrrrr
<skraito> wahahaha
<jianghu_> hi
<kk> jianghu_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<binker> 是不是开启SSH连接之后就无法使用远程桌面查看了
<binker> 可以通过ssh连接到远程主机上面
<binker> 但就是无法用远程桌面
<binker> 远程主机已经启用允许桌面共享了
<binker> 连接的时候仍然关闭
<binker> 总提示说连接已关闭
<cfy> .
 * jusss 感觉失眠了
 * jusss 想回到过去
 * jusss 回到高三
 * jusss 尘缘和烟花易冷写的都太唯美了
<cfy> jusss: 。
<cfy> jusss: 我觉得高三就是一个噩梦。。。。
<cfy> 没人了？
<jusss> cfy: 但对我来说，我的高三是天堂
<jusss> cfy: 因为我的高中是在县里上的，学校管制比较松，甚至可以说不管
<jusss> 自由自在的高三生活
<cfy> jusss: 不错阿。
<binker> 高三是天堂
<binker> 那现在你在地狱了？
<cfy> 高三是噩梦。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> binker: haha
<binker> 所以那么怀念高三的天堂
<jusss> 讨厌大学的生活，讨厌贱货导员，去你妈的导员，
<cfy> 我怎么感觉开源软件用多了。。。就不敢用盗版软件了
<binker> jusss: 你有空把天堂的美好时光都给大家分享一下哈
<cfy> 不敢用信用不好的公司出的软件了。
<cfy> jusss: 不是吧，应该还过得去吧
<jusss> binker: 没写过日志
<binker> 大学很好阿
<binker> 上课可以睡觉
<cfy> binker: 嗯。。。
<binker> 看过一个网上的图片
<RavenChan> gebjgd, zfsonlinux稳定性挺好的。用了好多天了……
<cfy> RavenChan: zfs?
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么
<jusss> cfy: 傻x的体育老师给我正个缺考，傻x的导员要我到毕业时补考
<cfy> RavenChan: 性能咋样？
<binker> 上课还抱一个妞捏来捏去的
<cfy> binker: 稳拿阿
<RavenChan> cfy, 一般。但是功能很强大
<cfy> RavenChan: 听说没地方默认用它。。。
<jusss> 讨厌大学，讨厌
<cfy> RavenChan: 用几天还不能说稳定吧，
<RavenChan> cfy, 那是自然的吧……
<RavenChan> cfy, 用多久才能算？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。好久不见。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<binker> jusss: 找个女友就不讨厌大学了
<cfy> RavenChan: 我不知道，还有人说ext4不稳定，所以我猜是几年？
<cfy> eexpress: ee!
<binker> 大神来了
<cfy> binker: 神来了。哪来的大神小神
<binker> 神，你用的是什么IRC客户端？
<jusss> 感觉以前在县里上高中的生活简直就是天堂
<binker> 神有分大小的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 土地公之类的就是小神
<RavenChan> 神有八百万呢……
<binker> 还是没搞定远程连接的问题
<binker> 头痛中
<binker> 折腾
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> .
<cfy> 我错了。。。。
<kk> cfy: .. ..
 * jusss 有没有时光机？
<cfy> binker: vnc连接？linux连接win?
<binker> Ubuntu连接Ubuntu
<binker> 10.04连接远程的12.04
<cfy> binker: 哦，那我从来是ssh，即使是X
<binker> 总是说连接关闭
<binker> 可以用ssh连接阿
<jusss> cfy: 怎么ssh X?
<binker> 就是不能用远程桌面
<binker> 加X参数就可以了
<jusss> binker: 不懂
<cfy> jusss: 就是转发tcp啥的，具体原理我不懂。
<cfy> jusss: 就是一个是X server一个是X client
<binker> ssh -X
<jusss> cfy: 你连接的是tty7 ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 单就zfs来说，他已经十年了……不过zfsonlinux怎么样我就不知道了……
<cfy> jusss: 你本地开个X server,然后可以运行远程的x client
<cfy> RavenChan: 据说没有bsd默认用zfs?
<binker> 我想连接到远程主机上，然后在远程主机上运行一个下载任务
<cfy> RavenChan: 我在用os x，还在用hfs+...........
<RavenChan> cfy, 但是solaris应该是zfs吧？
<binker> 让那个下载任务一直保持着
<RavenChan> cfy, zfs port到bsd上去其实也没多久
<binker> 但是用SSH连接无法保持那个进程
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道。。。。哦。这样啊 。原来如此
<cfy> binker: 可以
<cfy> binker: (wget xxxxxxx &)
<binker> 当我关掉我的笔记本电脑连接之后
<cfy> binker: 然后退出，就醒了
<binker> 远程的下载就停止了
<cfy> binker: 然后退出，就行了
<binker> 我没有用wget
<binker> 哈，
<cfy> binker: 一般会通知子进程退出，但是不会通知子子进程，那你用啥？
<binker> 用的是火狐的一个下载插件
<binker> 要下载大型的文件
<cfy> binker: 哦？cli下用火狐的插件啊？
<cfy> binker: 你给cli
<binker> 连续开机好多天
<binker> 不是CLI
<binker> 用图形界面阿
<binker> 所以没成功
<cfy> binker: 哦。那不会。。。。。。。
<binker> 可以远程开启火狐
<binker> 也可以用远程主机的浏览器浏览网页
<cfy> 碎叫
<binker> 但是需要我的笔记本一直保持SSH连接
<binker> 一断开连接，远程主机的下载就会自动停止了
<binker> 这样就无法实现远程主机的脱机下载
<binker> 肚子好饿
<binker> 去吃宵夜‘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么没反应了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么又赢了？
<hello> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找个 2D 的再陪你玩
<binker> 造个4D的
<binker> 找个4D的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .....
<cleamoon> 各位，arch下，怎么让ibus能在urxvt中输中文呢？网上很多方法都不管用
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: => gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ibus 怎么启动的？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 就是在xinit中加入了，随着xorg启动的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 怎么样的指令
<ofan> cleamoon: 设置环境变量
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你用什么 dm还是startx
<cleamoon> gebjgd, startx
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ibus-deamon
<cleamoon> ofan, 环境变量设了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ibus-daemon -x -d -r
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 贴你的 .xinitrc
<cleamoon> gebjgd, xinitrc里除了自动启动项什么都没有
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 行了...为什么...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 需要环境变量
<alvin_rxg> 不告诉你
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不是早就用过arch了么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 怎么连输入法环境变量都不知道
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 现在用的也是arch呀
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 和那个很有关系吗...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 以前怎么用的 现在就继续用
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 当然有关系
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ibus-gtk2 gtk3 qt都要装
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, -x 和 -d 是什么意思?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 以前就随便弄的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我们都是随便弄的
<alvin_rxg> 大哥你不能自己看么？  ibus-daemon --help
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 随便就能用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 突然发现他傻了
<cleamoon> 我2了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 被傻子亲了？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...差不多...在学校周围都是傻子呀...
<cleamoon> 一群7.1*10还需要计算器的货...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 真幸福，不用换小数点的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win的qq有新的表情了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想吃肉 我想吃肉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的牙床 活活疼了一周啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到现在还要吃止疼药
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 肉末能吃么？ hackenfleisch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能 需要咀嚼的都不行 只能直接吞咽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要是有智齿 早点拔 我的就是拔得太晚了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要趁年轻
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 拔毛，我这全正常长的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没智齿？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有啊，全长了呀。挺好啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是阻断型的？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是最后一颗横着长的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幸福啊
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我4颗智齿 2颗是横着长的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不拔不行
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那2颗会推后面的后槽牙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://raspberrypi.rsdelivers.com/default.aspx?cl=1
<gebjgd> cleamoon: http://raspberrypi.rsdelivers.com/default.aspx?cl=1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cleamoon 买么——
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cleamoon 买么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 早有机会给我顶，我放弃了。后来想想还不如100美元那个韩国货好呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 100美元太贵了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这个便宜啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么要卖？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 干什么用？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: arm 省电
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能跑桌面
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能当下载机
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 就为了下载太贵了吧？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 这价格能买多少电了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 玩arm debian或者arm arch啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 买不了多少电
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我家一个月的电就是40欧
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 再说反正也要充，用手机下不就行了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们那里电好贵...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这电钱很正常
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你们那里电便宜？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 差不多￥300包月
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那就是了 和我们这里一样啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 300软民币不就是40欧元么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你果然是被傻子亲了
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<gebjgd> ofan: 出来聊聊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不到40吧...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那和40有多大区别？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那很贵吗？再说也用不太着省电呀
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有￥20左右的差距
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那个能用做服务器吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 当然
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么都能干 还能看hd
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你一开始说40欧月电费贵的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 40欧是包月吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 速度够吗...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 原来中国好声音是跟德国电视台学的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 25欧...我以为只有10欧呢...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以和你说么 这东西没多少钱
<binker>  
<binker>  
<binker> ha
<alvin_rxg> 你妹。。为了个实验得看 17,18页的材料，还不算其他额外的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<binker> roylez: 主席还在阿？
<binker> 还不睡觉？
<binker> 是不是在又开会阿？
<binker> gebjgd: 你睡觉了没？
<binker> 出来灌水了
<ofan> binker: 你天天过欧美时差？
<gebjgd> binker: 才几点 就睡觉
<binker> 哈
<binker> 我在上夜班
<binker> 你们最好不要睡觉了
<gebjgd> binker: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> binker: 你天亮我都未必睡觉了
<binker> 正好有你们陪着聊天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我下届的一哥们 毕业估计1.2吧 没找到工作
<binker> 其实上班睡觉也可以的
<tombu> 早上好！
<ofan> 什么工作
<binker> 把机器的速度调慢一点就可以睡到下班了
<ofan> 看门老大爷？
<binker> 织布
<binker> 在织布厂上班
<binker> 看织布机
<gebjgd> binker: .........
<gebjgd> binker: 你学什么的
<binker> 一个人看4台
<binker> 我没学什么
<gebjgd> binker: 我说你什么专业的
<binker> 没有专业
<gebjgd> binker: 。。。。。。
<ofan> 保安专业
<binker> 现代文盲阿
<gebjgd> binker: 少壮不努力 老大徒伤悲
<binker> 初中就出来放牛了
<binker> 现在就伤悲了
<binker> 还等老大
<ofan> binker: 有娃没
<binker> 没呢
<binker> 唉
<binker> 有女朋友而已
<ofan> binker: 看看真相
<gebjgd> binker: 赶快搞出来啊
<binker> 觉得太早做老爸好辛苦
<binker> 自己还是个小孩就做老爸了
<ofan> 不早了都30好几了
<binker> en
<ofan> 越往后基因质量越差
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 被洗脑了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你怎么知道他30多了？
<binker> OFAN牛阿
<binker> 哈
<gebjgd> binker: 我靠 你30多了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 啰里罗嗦的
<gebjgd> binker: 可得抓点紧了
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> ofan: ？萝莉罗嗦的就是30好几的？
<ofan> 这里30多，快有娃的都这样
<binker> 那50的嗯
<gebjgd> ofan: 那我也是了。。。。
<binker> 那50的罗布罗嗦？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你也差不多了
<gebjgd> ofan: ......
<ofan> 以前那猫叔也是
<ofan> 自己跟自己说话说的特hi
<gebjgd> ofan: 你别搞IT了 去学心理学吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 那老猫是有原因的 他没老婆
<ofan> gebjgd: 毛  这di
<binker> 弄个社会工程学
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多人都会看
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你有的时候也是萝莉罗嗦哦的
<ofan> gebjgd: 没老婆哪来的娃？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你无管可撸 无人陪你的时候
<ofan> 他娃都好几岁了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你也会罗里罗嗦
<ofan> gebjgd: 没你罗嗦
<gebjgd> ofan: 我罗嗦 是我内心寂寞
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆不陪我出门
<ofan> 。。。你说我身体寂寞？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 你身体寂寞的很
<ofan> gebjgd: 确实
<gebjgd> ofan: 等我到了米国 你过来找我
<ofan> 欲火焚身啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 有睡觉的地方
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们是appartment
<gebjgd> ofan: 一人一间
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有租的车
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 不过好远啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 周末一起出去转转啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 好菊花不怕路远
<gebjgd> ofan: 好酒不怕巷子深
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫身体更寂寞
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 你就从了我吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞老婆搞不爽就搞基
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不是也好这口么？
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不好
<gebjgd> ofan: piggybox好？
<ofan> 我发现30多，有娃的还都有点这倾向
<ofan> gebjgd: 男人老了口味很容易特别重
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1,2 ???????   好强大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩那
<alvin_rxg> 肿么学的…
<ofan> gebjgd: 你现在就口味这么重了，可想以后
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以找工作靠运气
<gebjgd> ofan: 开玩笑了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不能让我去和那老华人搞吧？
<gebjgd> ofan: 搞鸡也要搞年轻的吧
<alvin_rxg> 1,2 怎么学的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在卡撸上班的哥们 1.3
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那没年轻的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卡尔斯鲁厄
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。我在美国的时候才需要你
<gebjgd> ofan: 你想歪了
<alvin_rxg> 我有 2分 就谢天谢地了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2.0还是很容易的
<ofan> gebjgd: 给我带个德国妞来
<gebjgd> ofan: 梦呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们那里只有德国男人
<ofan> gebjgd: blonde / redhead
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。怪不得
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国那么多 你管我要毛
<ofan> gebjgd: 换换口味嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还在本地找吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 德国姑娘不说英文
<gebjgd> ofan: 说德语 你受不了的
<ofan> gebjgd: 抽不抽烟？
<gebjgd> ofan: 抽
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不抽
<ofan> gebjgd: 那不是问题，我们用眼神交流
<gebjgd> ofan: 烟酒不沾
<ofan> gebjgd: 好孩子啊
<alvin_rxg> ok... 这个能懂  http://witze.net/witz_4211.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Witz: Kaffee, Häschen, Apotheke, Apotheker, Hase (#4211)
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是好孩子 受不了烟味
<binker> gebjgd: 你是个极品好男人阿
<binker> 烟酒不沾
<ofan> gebjgd: 极品好男人哦
<alvin_rxg> 酒怎么可以不沾啊
<gebjgd> binker: 不爱喝酒 只喝果汁
<ofan> 我最近开始抽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不好喝  除非那个feider weisser
<binker> 到了德国，都不喝点啤酒？
<gebjgd> ofan: 抽烟没意思
<binker> 德国啤酒很有名阿
<gebjgd> binker: 不爱啤酒 特苦
<alvin_rxg> feder weisser 才不好喝呢
<binker> 对吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 没意思才抽烟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个我有多少喝多少
<gebjgd> ofan: 没意思撸管子啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 省钱 还能锻炼
<ofan> gebjgd: 撸多了伤身
<gebjgd> ofan: 我上高中大学的时候天天撸
<gebjgd> ofan: 身体还是那样
<ofan> gebjgd: 卧槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是发现过了25岁不行了
<ofan> gebjgd: 所以现在爱上搅基了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 人不服老不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 恋上你的菊
<ofan> gebjgd: 太伤身
<ofan> gebjgd: 戒撸比戒烟好
<gebjgd> ofan: 搞基可能能保健
<gebjgd> ofan: 我早就不撸了
 * piggybox 陪老婆购物归来
<gebjgd> piggybox: 买了啥？
<ofan> gebjgd: 找光光
<piggybox> gebjgd: 衣服呗
<gebjgd> ofan: 光管长的过于猥亵
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没欲望
<ofan> piggybox: gebjgd 是不是很罗嗦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你老婆借我玩几天
<piggybox> 路过apple store，门口排队三圈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滚
<ofan> gebjgd: 同求
<gebjgd> piggybox: 这年头还买apple?
<ofan> 不过要先看真相
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是都没欲望了嘛？
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁说没又
<ofan> gebjgd: 对哦 你怎么满足你老婆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 除非你陪我去美国
<piggybox> gebjgd: 大众是盲目的
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就陪你搞基
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找ofan 3p
<piggybox> 哈哈，老婆刚说我正在和不三不四的人聊天
<alvin_rxg> 我还是找妹子吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 让他怀孕
<ofan> gebjgd: 你个不三不四的人
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我们确实不三不四
<gebjgd> ofan: 滚
<gebjgd> piggybox: 买了啥衣服？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就你，别我们
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你老婆一定一堆衣服
<gebjgd> piggybox: 一堆鞋子
<ofan> 情趣？
<gebjgd> ofan: .....
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你老婆难道不是这样？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 她不是
<ofan> 我到现在一直后悔一件事
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那你比较幸福
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你的老婆应该和独眼鱼的老婆类似
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以啊
 * ofan 我到现在一直后悔一件事
<gebjgd> ofan: 没和我搞基？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没关系 10月 一定搞
<ofan> gebjgd: p
<ofan> 以前有个学姐
<gebjgd> ofan: 主动要跟你？
<ofan> 长得很不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没同意？
<ofan> 卖情趣用品
<gebjgd> ofan: 太傻了 先用着 到时候再换
<ofan> 本来可以…
<gebjgd> ofan: 试用？
<ofan> 结果我观念比较保守
<gebjgd> ofan: 太傻了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没见过你这么傻的
<ofan> 所以与一代女王失之交臂
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看tenzu
<gebjgd> ofan: 他老婆就是女王类型的
<ofan> 现在特后悔
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥装备都有的
<gebjgd> ofan: 没辙了 你这方面太笨
<gebjgd> ofan: 继续撸管吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 我那时还太清纯
<gebjgd> ofan: 那时候你多大？
<ofan> 什么都不懂
<ofan> 大一的时候
<gebjgd> ofan: 你现在不是大一么？
<ofan> 快大四了
<gebjgd> ofan: 这不是才3年么
<ofan> 已经大四了。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你就通过撸管撸出这么多经验？
<gebjgd> ofan: 也算是自学成才了
<ofan> gebjgd: 人的变化是很快的
<ofan> 屁
<gebjgd> ofan: 那学姐在中国 还是美国？
<ofan> gebjgd: 中国
<gebjgd> ofan: 哦～
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实也不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 出国前的性启蒙
<ofan> 现在跟了一个呆呆的眼镜男
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的错啊
<ofan> 我幼儿园就启蒙了
<ofan> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 拿小鸡鸡捅下女孩子就当是启蒙？
<ofan> 当时我应该勇敢的抛弃基友去追女王
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哪个小姑娘在幼儿园就被你破了？。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你那个时候就搞基了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没破，初吻而已
 * gebjgd 石化了
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 初吻？
<ofan> gebjgd: 幼儿园
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟小女孩
<gebjgd> ofan: 幼儿园就搞基？
<gebjgd> ofan: 那正常
<ofan> 卧槽 跟你说话真费劲
<gebjgd> ofan: 小光幼儿园就开始摸上摸下了
<ofan> gebjgd: 摸你？
<alvin_rxg> 自摸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 怪不得他这么基
<gebjgd> 手好干
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你看着他摸？
<gebjgd> 泡壶茶去
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 光管自摸 我看
<ofan> gebjgd: 果然，你有阴影
<alvin_rxg> 想学 心理学 课程，求推荐
<ofan> 喝毛茶
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哈弗开房课程
<ofan> 开放…
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> :D
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 抽烟不
<alvin_rxg> 不会啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 学啊
<alvin_rxg> 我靠，500 多  http://open.sina.com.cn/school/id_57/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y TED_新浪公开课_新浪教育_新浪网
<cleamoon> 有人试过bumblebee吗？效果如何？
<alvin_rxg> 好像有个 bittlebee ?
<alvin_rxg> 黑猩猩不小心踩到了长臂猿拉的大便，长臂猿温柔细心地帮其搽洗干净后它们相爱了，别人问起它们是怎么走到一起的，黑猩猩感慨地说:猿粪!都是猿粪啊!
<binker> Openshot 内存泄漏
<binker> 内存爆满
<alvin_rxg> kill 掉呗
<alvin_rxg> 内存泄漏的事我碰得多了，经常 swap 都满了
<binker> 动弹不得了
<binker> 连图形界面都崩溃
<alvin_rxg> ctrl + alt + f1, 盲艹
<binker> 硬盘指示灯狂闪
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ofan 完了 路由器坏了
<binker> 买个新的就得了
<binker> 路由器都是白菜价
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 插上笔记本，开 hostapd， 继续用
<alvin_rxg> 哎… dcpp 不会给全匿名了吧。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ofan 可能进水了 我刚才发现路由器上有水
<binker> 你那里下雨了？
<binker> 发大水？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 换个呗。你不会在乎那点钱的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg hostapd? 我现在只有netzclub的网络了
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不行的 要
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 要o2的 我没用户名密码
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，明儿看看哪里还开门的，去看看
<alvin_rxg> 是不是 adsl 的用户名和密码啦？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 是 我没有 还有
<alvin_rxg> 怎么会没有？……难道直接绑定路由硬件信息……
<mugebjgd> sip的配置
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg o2向来这样
<alvin_rxg> 哦…… 那看来要一段时间咯～
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 下周二 日的
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛周日啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛周二啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg o2客服说的
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg T_T
<mugebjgd> ofan 不能和你约基了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 周二店里直接给你新路由还是咋的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 客服上门维修 修不好就换新的呗
<binker> 弄个路由器那么蛋疼？
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。
<binker> 那路由器刚买的？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你和你老婆都 netzclub 了吧，还好。没大事儿
<mugebjgd> binker 快4年了
<binker> ^,^  ö_Ö
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我想换换新的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥
<binker> 4年了还修？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不知道o2有没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 新的路由
<binker> 去店里买阿
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: Techniker 来了直接让换咯
<binker> 大把
<alvin_rxg> binker: isp 信息绑定的
<mugebjgd> binker 只能和o2买 我没用户名密码 还有sip的设置
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg neztclub真是好东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 另外全键盘手机就是好
<binker> 垄断阿
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 能够继续快速打字
<alvin_rxg> 都可以了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 话说我这手机要是完蛋了 我都不知道买什么手机
<binker> 黑莓10
<binker> 等你手机坏了
<mugebjgd> binker 垃圾 应用太少
<binker> 那黑莓10就出来了
<mugebjgd> binker 公司给配黑莓 不用自己买
<binker> 你要那么多应用，你用得了那么多么？
<binker> 该有的应用都有了
<mugebjgd> binker 你能想到的应用我这里都有
<alvin_rxg> 痒啊…… 我想拆包扎……挠挠……
<mugebjgd> binker qq 飞信 irc msn yahoo gtalk 微博 ？
<binker> 哈
<binker> 我就QQ
<mugebjgd> binker 只用android
<binker> 我用的诺基亚
<mugebjgd> binker 黑莓就是渣
<binker> 普通手机
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 周末干啥去
<mugebjgd> binker 我也有普通手机
<binker> 黑莓不是那个BBM比较牛一点么
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 路由器坏了 明天去荷兰 草
<binker> 还有企业邮件推送
<mugebjgd> binker 黑莓系统不行了 随便一个android就有邮件
<binker> 你那里离荷兰很近？
<mugebjgd> binker 开车45分钟
<alvin_rxg> 我手机里没装邮件
<binker> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我邮件账户都在手机上
<alvin_rxg> 我不想平时跑出去还要看邮件…
<binker> 在欧洲的国家就相当于我们一个省份的大小
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我需要啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 智能手机就是我出门在外的电脑
<alvin_rxg> :/
<binker> 你用神马手机？
<alvin_rxg> htc nexus one
<mugebjgd> binker htc desire z
<fivesheep> 我在想是否要换个android.. iphone4的合同快到期了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你换手机了？
<binker> 你们都是喜欢吃火腿肠阿？
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 送我吧
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 木有啊
<fivesheep> binker: 你全家都喜欢火腿肠...
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 打算再用个4年呢
<binker> HTC
<mugebjgd> fivesheep iphone那垃圾 没键盘 输入太挫了
<alvin_rxg> 金华火腿
<binker> 人称火腿肠
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 虚拟也一样
<mugebjgd> binker 对品牌没要求 只用全键盘机
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: RIM都快完蛋了
<binker> 快出黑莓10了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 不行 我不习惯虚拟的
<binker> 要是这个不成功
<fivesheep> samsung那些卖得好的也都是大屏幕, 没键盘的
<binker> 黑莓就该卖掉了
<fivesheep> 卖谁
<binker> 关门大吉了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你得买 hdpi 的手机…… mdpi 的当然不咋的
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 我的三星平板从来不输入
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 三星平板我都用不惯
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不习惯按屏幕
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 习惯了
<fivesheep> 我后悔没买带3g的ipad了
<binker> 话说现在开始有很多Win8平板了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 用屏幕输入好累
<fivesheep> 现在的套餐 有分享数据的
<binker> 准备上市了
<fivesheep> win8 落后于时代一段时间了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 美国3G太贵
<fivesheep> too little, too late
<binker> 我们现在有一种10包5G的包月套餐
<mugebjgd> binker win8没戏
<mugebjgd> binker 太晚了 市场已经被瓜分了
<binker> 不会
<binker> 大把的人用习惯了win
<mugebjgd> 显然会
<alvin_rxg> 这货是啥……   https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.mini.next.android&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLm9wZXJhLm1pbmkubmV4dC5hbmRyb2lkIl0.
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Opera Mini Next 瀏覽器 - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<mugebjgd> 大把人习惯了傻逼
<mugebjgd> iPhone
<binker> 当然照旧找熟悉的应用软件
<binker> 比如YY
<binker> 酷狗
<mugebjgd> binker yy是什么？
<binker> 之类的
<mugebjgd> binker android上都有
<fivesheep> 熟悉个毛.. 基本上一个chrome哪里都一样
<binker> YY就是一个语音聊天应用软件
<fivesheep> 再多个聊天工具
<mugebjgd> fivesheep +1
<binker> 语音群聊的
<fivesheep> google hangout
<binker> 玩游戏经常要用到的
<mugebjgd> binker 也就是兲朝人用
<binker> 比如那TX 的CF
<mugebjgd> binker 你说的android上都有
<mugebjgd> binker 你好土
<binker> 你的安卓上有CF？
<mugebjgd> binker 没人玩那个
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 天朝这几年都多了好些mac用户了, 虽然都还装个win上去, 但好歹也偶尔用用osx了.
<binker> 玩的人多了
<mugebjgd> binker 安卓上玩fps 你脑袋积水了？
<binker> 你路由器进水了
<fivesheep> qq之类的公司都往那上边投入开发人力.
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 卖肾换的 初夜得的
<binker> 不是我脑
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 初夜不值那么多的
<fivesheep> 卖肾倒是有剩
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 说不好 看谁的了
<fivesheep> ... 看谁了, 这是否初夜都无所谓啊
<fivesheep> 大明星们的初夜肯定是免费送出去的
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 我也后悔买三星平板没3g了
<fivesheep> 手机屏幕还是小了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不然还能用平板到处上网
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 其实我觉得现在的人很夸张的
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 就连去桑拿那么点时间, 也要带着个智能手机, 不断的玩弄..
<binker> 买3G无线路由器就得了
<fivesheep> 一刻不离身
<fivesheep> 更夸张的是, 就连泡在水里的时候 也还在用着这玩意
<mugebjgd> fivesheep ?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 桑拿房？美国人？
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: gym
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 白人？
<fivesheep> 都有
<fivesheep> 黑白
<fivesheep> 黄
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 脑积水呗
<fivesheep> 桑拿房这么高温的地方, 也要带手机和耳塞进去 听歌上网
<fivesheep> 你说是不是发神经
<binker> 确实发
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 所以我说美国傻X多
<binker> 还不是一般的发
<fivesheep> 而且不是一个两个
<fivesheep> 是每次都见到好几个这样的人
<binker> 你没见拿iPhone来当枪靶的
<fivesheep> 有什么东西可以一刻都不能停的... 不外乎看些无聊的新闻, 视频
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 还是用爱疯吧？
<fivesheep> 都有
<binker> 用上瘾了
<fivesheep> 没RIM倒是
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 美国人80%是爱疯
<fivesheep> 没那么夸张
<binker> 对手机有依赖
<fivesheep> 可能数量上卖了那么多的iphone
<fivesheep> 但有一半流天朝去了
<fivesheep> 一大半
<fivesheep> lol
<binker> 5000万这样吧
<binker> 中国移动的数据
<fivesheep> 天朝才是脑残的大市场
<binker> 说他们有5000万这样的苹果手机用户
<binker> 中国移动对苹果手机用户格外关照
<binker> 神马免费换卡之类的
<binker> 还有帮忙剪卡等等
<fivesheep> 所谓nano sim卡.. 不就是个去边框设计? 大小还是一样吧
<alvin_rxg> 907KB 的 Opera Mini 和 14MB 的 Opera Mobile 不是一个等级的东西……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你刚知道
<binker> 你说哪个好嗯？
<alvin_rxg> 还是接着用 opera mobile
<fivesheep> chrome
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 美国80%用iphone?没有吧
<fivesheep> opera mobile比chrome好?
 * mugebjgd 下国际象棋 之后睡觉
<mugebjgd> piggybox 基本上都是
<binker> opera mobile吃很多内存
<alvin_rxg> chrome 带压缩的话，我就用
<mugebjgd> piggybox 是个人就用
<fivesheep> piggybox: 那些k-cup的咖啡机是怎么回事
<mugebjgd> fivesheep chrome 需要android 4
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 几个大城市稍微比例高点（三番最高），但也就50%吧我觉得。市场份额算还是Android高
<binker> 以前一直用opera mobile
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 我的还是2.3
<binker> 现在用mini
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 差不多换一个了
<piggybox> fivesheep: 用特殊咖啡盒的咖啡机
<fivesheep> piggybox: 不能用自己磨的了?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 没有好的全键盘机器了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 市场在淘汰这样的产品
<piggybox> fivesheep: 也有自己加咖啡的容器，效果就不知道了
<fivesheep> 也在强制转换这类消费者
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> piggybox: 看到这玩意卖得很多的
<fivesheep> 有什么优点么
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 所以啊
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 用不惯屏幕键盘
<piggybox> fivesheep: 主要用来家里自己做starbucks
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 你被时代淘汰了.. 就如老旧的win一样
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 没辙 三星新出了键盘机 4.0系统
<fivesheep> costco去
<fivesheep> 买条热狗吃吃.. 饿了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 起码我还有的换
 * mugebjgd 撤退 
<fivesheep> 妈的, 那chicken bake越来越小了.. 比热狗还短了, 现在
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 美国热狗渣
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 你是纯垃圾食品啊
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 保重身体
<piggybox> fivesheep: 另外那个机器做expresso比较偷懒
<ofan> ge
<ofan> 老色鬼哪去了
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk>  06:49
#ubuntu-cn 2012-09-30
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 编辑器之最 寻找一款最好的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388369 因为闲的蛋疼，我将我使用过的，或者听说过的编辑器，写出来，做作比较，高手指正 vim.png VIM ——最好的编辑器 说它是最好的，肯定有很多人要发怒了，我只是说对我个人而言，但是我真的发自内心 …
<M3aCu1pa> 中秋快了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 系统出现错误，一直不能更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388377 Screenshot.pngScreenshot-1.png不知何时起系统就出现了如图的错误.本人很菜，希望有达人能帮帮我，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsgdmzr — 2012-09-30 11:07
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [arch]ibus cloud pinyin安装问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388378 昨日头脑一热，装了arch ibus版本1.4.2-1 valac版本0.10 libnotify版本0.5.2 python-notify版本0.1.1 Code: :: Building ibus-engine-cloud-pinyin ... gcc `cat c-flags.txt` -pthread main.c dbus-binding.c pinyin-utils.c frontend-utils.c config.c data …
<^T^> 各位大神 节日快乐
<hxx> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位妖魔 節日痛苦
<hxx> 悲惨
<ofan> 妖孽
<hxx> 作孽
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU2MDc3NTAw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 屌丝百思不得骑姐的原因—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU2MjkyNTcy.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 2名男子抢劫沙发失败！！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<M3aCu1pa> 无聊的人们在说话...
<madawei> 招募python开发志愿者-群品开源项目
<madawei>  阅读是美的，阅读排版精美的电子书更是一种精神上的愉悦，但这种愉悦却不是那么容易得到的。如今排版精美、没有错别字的电子书实在是凤毛麟角，读到一本错别字与错误标点符号连篇的书，更是一种难言的痛如鲠在喉。为了改变这一现状，我们寻找有志之士加入「群品」网站的开发队伍：  它允许分工输入图书内容，解å
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 額，弱爆了。  xchat 不能顯示多種編碼，只能 utf-8
<madawei> 好冷清，跪求python大神。。。。
<maplebeats> madawei: 那是什么
<maplebeats> madawei: 百合仙子是python大神，我是路人甲
<madawei> 一个电子书制作的开源项目，急需python大神的支持，大家可以去看看:http://qunpin.net
<kk> madawei,啥网址y 邀您一起加入「群品」开发队伍
<madawei> 你可以看看，具体的可以见:http://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/qunpin
<maplebeats> madawei: python水货一只，要不要
<madawei> 我现在是项目发起人，我php与python都不会，但我也想现学现用，任何会python的人都可以参加我们，具体见:http://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/qunpin
<maplebeats> madawei: 框架都还没定么
<madawei> 任何感兴趣的朋友都可以给我发邮件:madawei2699@gmail.com
<ofan> madawei: 干嘛的
<maplebeats> madawei: 你要是在github上托管的话，你应该建一个组织嘛
<madawei> 框架现在还没定，主要是开始要准备用php，但php开发者比较少，所以准备需求python的支持。
<maplebeats> 有点想来插一脚。。。
<madawei> github已经有了啊，具体大家去看Google论坛吧，组织都有了啊。现在就缺前台开发的了，后台开发的已经开始了。
<maplebeats> 前台。。。弱项
<madawei> 具体干嘛的请大家去看那个网站，里面都介绍的。
<madawei> 我听这个irc channal的python大神比较多，看能不能吸引他们的兴趣，反正是开源项目，感兴趣的都可以参加。
<madawei> 我们服务器端是准备用c++，与python开发，大家也可以参加。
<fivesheep> 神经的神, 可以不
<madawei> 只要懂python的都可以，神比较难请动么。。。
<fivesheep> python... 这频道90%的人都会
 * maplebeats 大街货
<ofan> madawei: 你招人？
 * maplebeats 等我把实习找到了来。。。PS：求职
 * maplebeats 求内推啊
<madawei> 开源项目，不是求职类的。。。。
<fivesheep> 它允许分工输入图书内容，解决一个人精校电子书耗费大量时间和精力（比如台湾的 好读网站）。然后将分工输入的版本放在网站上在线阅读、在线编辑，当大家发现错别字或者翻译不好的部分，可以马上编辑产生一个新版本，或者返回历史版本，就像 wikipedia 改错功能。
<fivesheep> 什么书
<madawei> 开源项目。。。。电子书可以是EPUB，也可以是mobi的，支持kindle，智能设备，如iphone等，就是爱好读书的人发起的。。。
<fivesheep> 但, 电子书的来源是哪里
<fivesheep> 内容的来源
<ofan> madawei: 那你网站要赚钱么
<fivesheep> 是非盈利为目的的
<fivesheep> 还是别的
<madawei> 非营利的，服务器都是我自掏腰包的，是感兴趣而建的，请大家看清楚。
<madawei> 如果是营利的话，那就是创业公司了，那就成求职了，声明下：这是非营利，开源项目！！
<fivesheep> 内容来源
<fivesheep> 这个你没回答
<fivesheep> 总不能是一个放盗版书的网站吧
<madawei> 电子书的来源是网友上传与分工输入。
<fivesheep> ....
<ofan> madawei: 发到网上是要版权的
<maplebeats> madawei: 我的意思是。。。搞开源项目前，我得先把就业问题解决了来
<fivesheep> 也就是盗版..
<ofan> 书里还有图
 * maplebeats 怕什么啊，身在天朝就不管它丫的版权
<fivesheep> .... 做人还是要高点标准好
<ofan> 百度都被告了
<madawei> 版权的事已经讨论过了，具体见这个帖子：http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?from=notice&tid=1048046
<kk> madawei,啥网址y 构建一个精排版在线读书网站 - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA
<fivesheep> 而且, 做盗版的东西 很难长久
<madawei> 这个版权的问题，一般不成问题，做的没那么大，有版权的书就下架，具体见那个帖子里有讨论。
<madawei> 版权的问题真不是啥问题。
<ofan> madawei: 头像不错
<ofan> madawei: 你不如自己学学
<ofan> 这种程序两个人做就够了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 亲们，电脑启动一直滴滴叫是什么情况。。。
<maplebeats> 内存！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 就是一到了系统启动界面的时候
<maplebeats> @dispensable 到启动界面的时候？都到启动界面了？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 那个修电脑的说内存松的看不见logo
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 到了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 然后开始刺耳的叫
<madawei> 核心功能需要的人少，但后续外围功能比较多，如果我一个做比较慢，实在没人愿意做，我就准备自己做，但开源项目大家可以一起做，也可以锻炼技术，我相信总会有人敢兴趣的。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 有时候能进去系统，有时候进不去
<maplebeats> madawei: 我感兴趣
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 显示正在启动win的时候就开叫了
<ofan> 你那些功能肯定不会一次做出来
<madawei> 感兴趣的都可以发邮件给我，同时加入Google论坛，里面有详细资料。
<ofan> madawei: 自己做快
<_____aaaa> kd
<ofan> 找那么多人没用，添乱
<fivesheep> ofan: 你们上课现在有big data的课程了么
<maplebeats> 确实，这种东西一个两个人就行了，多了就乱了
<madawei> 那肯定的，需要慢慢做，但多两个人也更快，而且能体验下开源项目的开发流程，也是一笔经历，对参与的人来所都有好处的。
<\rs> ofan: 求 bigdata 資料
<ofan> fivesheep: 木有..
<ofan> \rs: 没学过
<fivesheep> coursera有一个
<madawei> 关键是现在前台开发连一两个用python的人都没有，现在刚开始，所以开发者少，所以我才在招募志愿者。
<fivesheep> 那就别用python 啊
<ofan> madawei: 你的想法 自己最清楚，还是自己写最好
<ofan> 招人你还得解释半天
<ofan> 做垃圾了还闹矛盾
<madawei> 我就会j2ee开发，但vps服务器根本扛不住java，所以只能学习php与python，我更倾向于python。
<ofan> 嗬嗬 java党的悲剧
<\rs> ofan: 上次提到的圖可視化現在還真用到了，這個不錯：http://www.cs.brown.edu/~rt/gdhandbook/
<kk> \rs,啥网址y Brown University Department of Computer Science
<maplebeats> madawei: python好。。。你直接找个web框架就开干。。。比如tornado
<madawei> 不理解开源项目的也就不用加入了，我只面向感兴趣的人，对项目不感兴趣的不需要加入。
 * maplebeats 这里很多搞开源项目的。。。
<ofan> \rs: what's this?
<maplebeats> madawei: 可惜都是自己搞自己的，你得先找一堆基友把成品做出来。。。然后就有人给你pull request了
<madawei> 只面向感兴趣的人，项目里面有提到的，对阅读与电子书感兴趣的就是我们需要的。
<ofan> madawei: 开源项目其实绝大多数都是单干的
<ofan> 很多人参与的都是少数
<madawei> 自己搞自己的会出问题的，成功的开源项目还不是一堆感兴趣的人在搞，自己玩自己的会被隔离的，我自己要玩就不需要搞这个项目了。
<\rs> ofan: 圖的可視化
<madawei> 好吧，国内搞开源的都要自己玩自己的，真要那样，我也只能自己玩了。
<ofan> \rs: 高级
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想问下安装了ark ,7zip，为什么还是不能解压zip文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388379 如题，是在图形界面下操作。 错误显示： 7-Zip 9.20 Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov 2010-11-18 p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs) Error: /home/abs/下载/baidulvyou_aroundshanghai. …
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * maplebeats kk这是
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装产生的文件夹，在win7下看到但不能删除 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388381 因为硬盘打算重做，格式化会不会有影响呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cat_sprewell — 2012-09-30 14:22
<mugebjgd> 没人？
<mugebjgd> 好假
<ljf> 这条语句：AWK=${AWK:-gawk}怎么解释？
<NoIE> 请问，有人在用 UNetbootin 时遇到下面的提示吗？
<NoIE> 你必须首先在 /dev/sdb2 挂在 USB 闪存盘。大部分发行版本会在您移除并且重新插入 USB 闪存盘后自动执行该操作。
<archl> NoIE: 北京人说 奇葩 这个词吗？
<archl> NoIE: 哦。。。用过这个，但是没碰到这事情。
<NoIE> archl: 这个词不是方言，是一个文言词。
<archl> NoIE: 平素不提。。。
<NoIE> archl: 您有替代方案吗？我想在笔记本上安装 12.10。
<maplebeats> NoIE: 新笔记本怎么也
<archl> NoIE: 直接移动硬盘。dd上去？
<NoIE> archl: 太难了。
<NoIE> dd太难了。
<maplebeats> NoIE: dd就一行命令。。。
<NoIE> maplebeats: 我试试。
<NoIE> dd 可以装双系统吗？
<maplebeats> NoIE: dd和装双系统有神马必然的关系。。。
<NoIE> maplebeats: 您是让我用 dd 指令，把 img 镜像装到 U 盘里，是吗？
<archl> maplebeats: 我的意思是dd直接复制去
<maplebeats> archl: 这。。。驱动怎么办
<archl> NoIE: 我本来是装在移动硬盘的系统，直接dd到新得到的笔记本上。
<archl> maplebeats: 那些不都是自动的吗？
<NoIE> archl: 那我怎么往移动硬盘里安装呢？
<maplebeats> archl: 哦，我还以为是从台式系统转移到本本上呢
<archl> NoIE: dd去。
<NoIE> archl: 教我一个制作 USBLive 方法好吗？
<archl> maplebeats: 台式的也可以吧
<archl> NoIE: 我不会
<maplebeats> 有时候怕驱动。。。
<archl> NoIE: ubuntu有个工具-自带的不是？
<maplebeats> 双显卡驱动是个奇葩
<archl> NoIE: LiveUsbcreator
<NoIE> archl: 台式机 -> dd -> 移动硬盘 --> 笔记本，是吗？
<NoIE> archl: 工具叫什么名字，我忘了。。。
<maplebeats> 直接tar一个怎么样。。。
<archl> NoIE: 如果能连接的话。直接dd到笔记本硬盘上。
<NoIE> archl: 怎么链接？不会拆硬盘吧？
<NoIE> archl: 而且设置 grub2 也很麻烦吧？
<maplebeats> NoIE: 你直接装吧， liveUSB，搞这么麻烦干什么啊
<archl> NoIE: 其实那样大概需要一个USB linux，我当时只是懒重装。
<archl> NoIE: LUbuntu 12.04，玩游戏才能快吧。
<NoIE> 好的，请问 ubuntu 下的那个工具叫什么名字？我忘了。
<NoIE> lubuntu 吗？
<archl> NoIE:  Ubuntu Live USB creator
<archl> NoIE: 不过Lubuntu很不好用，
<archl> NoIE: 和Windows 差不多
<archl> NoIE: 或者说xp
<NoIE> archl: 我记得，那用的是台湾产的桌面环境。
<NoIE> archl: 请问，为什么我在 ubuntu 软件中心里没有找到 ubuntu live usb creator ？
<archl> NoIE: 去掉 Ubuntu找。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 用unetbootin吧1
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 也不错的
<archl> unetbootin有问题
<NoIE> archl: 找到了，usb-creator-gtk
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 有神马问题？
<NoIE> 我用 unetbootin 时遇到了一个小问题，问题不大，只是不能用而已。
<archl> Rex 你回答 去。NoIE上面说了
<archl> NoIE: 机器测速度了么？
<NoIE> archl: 没有，测什么？win7下的渲染速度吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 也就是unetbootin不能挂载U盘？我也曾遇到过这个问题
<archl> NoIE: 当然游戏速度
<NoIE> archl: 还要装游戏。。。好麻烦。。。
<archl> NoIE: 你没移动硬盘之类的？
<archl> NoIE: 。。。
<archl> NoIE: 我的移动硬盘里就有 Lin Mac Win 一体化的
<archl> 碰上常见的都能运行
<NoIE> 有一个移动硬盘。
<NoIE> archl:
<archl> NoIE: 好吧，因为这类的都是免费游戏
<archl> NoIE: 你喜欢商业的。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • grub修复不了，每次都要rescue http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388383 关键词：UEFI，GPT，SONY笔记本 前几天装完后，不能启动ubuntu；但是用Boot-repair修复了，没啥问题。 今天想重装一下ubuntu，扩大磁盘空间。 装完后，出现grub rescue. 用安装的那个U盘启动，装Boot-repair …
 * archl 先走了
<NoIE> archl: 再见。
<linuxfish> 有人没？问下这个网页上面的回复插件用的是什么？http://cicku.me/proudly-speed/
<kk> linuxfish,啥网址y 自豪的说 | Dónde Estás Corazón
<linuxfish> 谁知道插件名？谢谢
<_____aaaa> who can help me to download the file "android-sdk" out of firewall,
<_____aaaa> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg via出了个50$的
<mugebjgd> arm pc 主机
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome下没法弹出root密码的输入框，怎么搞得呀！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388387 比如直接在图形界面下添加删除软件的时候，会要求输入root密码的，但我现在就不会弹出密码输入框，而是直接弹出失败的提示框，是什么原因呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fl550780 — 2012 …
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> https://class.coursera.org/algs4partI-2012-001/lecture/index
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Algorithms, Part I
<widon> 有没有在windows下使用gvim的啊
<widon> cscope和gnu global在windows下使用的内存非常多啊，cs add一下300M
<_____aaaa> hello,everyone
<_____aaaa> 大家好
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 你好
<kk> _____aaaa, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<archl> good 。
<archl>  http://worrydream.com/LearnableProgramming/
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Learnable Programming
<archl> 没人了
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我还在
<MeaCu1pa> 我用，但不码ｃ
<MeaCu1pa> 最多ctag taglist
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟，求助！安装卸载程序！完整取得ROOT权限！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388390 本人本着对Ubuntu的无限热爱，投入到了Linux的家庭，但是基本的一些东西还要问问诸位。 怎么样才能卸载安装的程序，我装的是ubuntu 12.04的版本，在ubuntu软件中心安装 …
<nangongque> 没有人在
<NoIE> 有人。
<NoIE> i5 处理器，开启超线程，安装 ubuntu 12.10 beta，没有更新系统，然后在 Virtualbox 下安装 Linux Deepin ，系统慢得要命。
<NoIE> 不知道问题处在哪儿，好像各个环节都有可能出问题。
<nangongque> 感觉这个聊天系统好特别哦   ui设计的太差了
<ofan> NoIE: i5渣，virtualbox渣，deepin渣，能不慢么
<alvin_rxg> nangongque: 这个聊天系统 和 ui 没关系。。。
<namoamitabuddha> i5 还渣啊
<ofan> 可能比i3强点
<ofan> 看个网页什么的够了
<namoamitabuddha> 那 Pentium 就不算 CPU 了……
<alvin_rxg> =.= ...  那我的 cpu 岂不是看网页都不ok了…
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 用intel 赛扬CPU
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 表示无比淡定。
<pyRTNelo> 真心不喜欢LD
<ofan> 用速度慢的电脑对大脑不好
<pyRTNelo> AMD 4000+的CPU给跪了。
<NoIE> i5-3210M 和我的 Athlon II X4 620 ，哪个好？
<ofan> NoIE: 越贵的越好
<NoIE> ofan: 我是穷人。
<pyRTNelo> 穷人+1
<NoIE> 虚拟机中的 linux deepin 的安装程序睡得真香呀。。。
<pyRTNelo> 感觉LD除了那两个wine程序的封装，其他没什么亮点
<pyRTNelo> wine Qvod失败。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • debian怎样安装usb无线网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388392 1，买了个ralink usb无线网卡，插在电脑上，无法接收到无线信号，但有无线网络 ralink 802.11 n 字样。相关图片如下： IMG0614A.jpg 2，终端执行：iwconfig后的截图 Screenshot.png 3，ralink usb 无线网卡应该是wlan …
<NoIE> 在 Linux Deepin 下，我从我的共享文件夹里复制文件，复制出来后，文件名都变成了无意义的字符。
<NoIE> 我一开始以为是 Linux Deepin 的问题，结果装了 Ubuntu 12.10 还是这样。
<NoIE> 原来是因为我的文件名中带有 “:” 。
<eexpress> 带:没问题吧。
<eexpress> 共享给win?
<NoIE> 不是，两个 ubuntu 之间共享。
<eexpress> 那会有啥问题
<eexpress> deepin的共享是啥？
<eexpress> samba?
<NoIE> 是的。
<eexpress> 那还是win的问题嘛
<eexpress> samba协议的事情
<eexpress> 你nfs ssh ftp试试。
<NoIE> P0HLDJ~I/P0KI2N~U/P0KRR4~Q
<NoIE> 复制过来之后，文件名就都变成这样了。
<eexpress> 够乱
<eexpress> lin之间，重来都是scp/ssh
<NoIE> eexpress: 不用了，我用谷歌网盘复制，顺便还可以备份一下。
<namoamitabuddha> eexpress: samba 是 win 的协议？
<NoIE> 我安装 linux deepin 之后，给我的是 deepin 的界面。
<NoIE> 可是我在 virtualbox 下安装完 deepin 之后，却是 gnome2 的界面。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs 24.1和24.2的两个bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388395 一个是命令行有时会卡住，比如M-x一个命令，list-packages，虽然命令正确执行了，但是命令行一直显示 M-x list-package c-g和esc都无法退出 另一个是font-lock在c++-mode着色有问题，比如代码如下 Code: class Test{ public:      …
<NoIE> 而且 dvorak 键盘也可以用了。
<namoamitabuddha> dvorak 在欧洲流行？
<if_else> 各位兄台，例如判断一个程序的路径：
<if_else> which time
<if_else> 如果 shell 内置了这个命令，不会显式 /bin 或是 /usr/bin 下的
<maplebeats> 所以呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 whereis time 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 类似 whereis whereis | tr ' ' '\n' | grep bin 这样来获取。
<if_else> 啊虫，原来 whereis 也可以解析获取的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么叫解析获取？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 原来 whereis 有 -b 的选项。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果后面要搜索的命令有二进制文件，就只显示二进制文件的路径。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不对，不是那个意思。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像是不显示 /usr/share/man 下的手册的意思。
<jusss> 什么书上会讲到符号表？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 编译原理？
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 刚才搜数组的时候，搜到了符号表
<jusss> 所以想知道这是个啥东东
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我对编译原理学的不是很好。
<jusss> 能不能把符号表的内容打印出来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我理解，那个东西大致是在编译的时候，存储变量名和对应的实体的。
<jusss> 数组的内容是能改变的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] objdump -t a.out ，似乎是这个命令。
<ofan> http://guaguabostatement.tumblr.com/post/32569319815/statement-from-bo-guagua
<kk> ofan,啥网址y | Statement from Bo Guagua
<jusss_newbie> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道你说的数组是什么意思。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是什么语言的？
<jusss_newbie> a[3]={q,w};
<jusss_newbie> c语言的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://blog.csdn.net/shenyan008/article/details/6598950
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y objdump 符号表输出格式 - shenyan008的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 数组的内容能不能改变，要看数组的类型。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般来说，数组本身应该是不限制元素能否被赋值的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是数组本身的地址是不能改变的。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 系统启动进入登录界面无法正常进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388399 用户名和密码都正确，就是进不了系统，按ctrl＋alt＋F1进入终端查看/etc/profile内容，不知道是哪段有问题需要删除，请有经验的帮忙指教下，谢谢。附上截图。 进入终端显示用户有错，不 …
<jusss_newbie> 数组名是第一个地址，
<jusss_newbie> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个地址里存储的内容是可以改的。
<jusss_newbie> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在 c 语言中，数组里面的元素只能一个一个修改。
<jusss_newbie> 吃饭去
<jusss_newbie> bye
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 再见。
<alvin_rxg> 好像有个 memset ... 修改数组……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个里面还是循环处理的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 事实上， memmove 和 memcpy 也可以说是批量修改数组的函数。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<centerpoint> 大家中秋快乐
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 没人？
 * maplebeats 没有
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<mosesofmason> ?
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 好吧，我刚出去买了盒月饼。4个装。双蛋黄黄月饼。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 蛋黄月饼。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 38块钱。包装好复杂。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox 怎不能直接拉網址到u盘？.desktop 和 .url 能轉換嗎？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388402 Firefox 直接拉網址到本機磁盤可以產生 連結至 XXX， [test@localhost ~]$ ls -l XXX.desktop -rw-rw-r--. 1 test test 184 2012-09-30 19:14 XXX.desktop [test@localhost ~]$ vi XXX.desktop [Desktop Entry] Encodi …
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何替换所有"*******"形式的字符串啊，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388403 要编辑的文档里面有几百个"*******"形式的字符串，*是字母或数字， 例如corAddCorner( "umc35" "ssss100" ) 怎么把每个字符串后面加个相同字符_50m啊， 例如"ssss100"改为"ssss100_50m"，请高手指点， …
<centerpoint> 有木有在线赏月的地方?
<CyrusYzGTt> 同問。。 比如某天文直播
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我家后面的小公园，那个登高塔貌似比较适合赏月的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 不过晚上公园没路灯的，黑魆魆的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 在線賞月。。 起碼要 url
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dd/Full_Moon_Luc_Viatour.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我要動態直播的 url ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 要實時直播的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道爲什麼，總感覺月球上有智慧、智能生命體存在
<alvin_rxg> 阿波罗留下的细胞
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 恆娥 吳剛 玉兔
<CyrusYzGTt> 上面有前幾個文明留下的傳承
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 道統
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 你个假道士
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ,, 寡人不是 道士。。
<maplebeats> sed的\w匹配的是什么
 * microcai 我cao 消失的 16.5章 ！
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<stock-cn> void1: 今天又不在吗
<stock-cn> void1: 不是约好今天吗
<stock-cn> 各位，节日快乐！
<stock-cn> 今天都不在电脑边，都去赏月了吗
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • deb解开后重新打包时头文件格式求助... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388404 解包deb的时候用 dpkg -e 会解压出一些头文件... 比如我现在的包解压后有五个头文件: control/md5sums/prerm/postinst/digsigsums 其中有两个文件prerm和postinst,,看起来像是安装前和安装后分别要执行的脚 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没去赏月。
 * maplebeats  被月赏
<CyrusYzGTt> 賞月 賞末日
<stock-cn> void1: 怎么回事哦，又不说话阿
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 估計 void1 不滿你公佈你與 void1 的 JQ，就不理你了
<jianghu> 各位老大 晚上好啊
<jianghu> 都在抬头看月饼？、
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: JQ是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 搜索之
<jianghu> 各位大神真是敬业啊
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 你是猪阿
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 你骂我
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 你也是
<jianghu> 雅性不浅啊
<stock-cn> void1:私聊
<stock-cn> void1: 再不来等会我就又要下了，要休息去了哦
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for Linux又要跳票了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388410 原来说wps for linu最迟9月份出来,今天是9月最后一天了。过了今晚12点，就是跳票了哦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yinliang108 — 2012-09-30 20:59
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Google Drive——强大的在线、跨平台办公套件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388413 Google Drive 是一套办公软件，类似微软的 office 套件，同样可以处理文档、表格和演示功能，并且支持在线存储。由于是在线处理，所以是真正的跨平台。 1. 云存储。不论你的电脑在哪， …
<stock-cn> void1: 还没来阿？？？
<jianghu> 今晚各位大神乖巧了许多啊
<jianghu> roylez:
<jianghu> 在啊
<jianghu> 挂着呢吧 尾席
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 小洋马
<jusss_newbie> 数组的名字就是地址，这句话对吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<alvin_rxg> 名字是名字，地址是地址。你的名字 != 你的 ID
<MeaCulpa> .
<alvin_rxg> 装 Matlab ... T_T  之后的日子难了
<jusss> c里的[ ]是啥运算符？为毛书上没写？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 取数组元素的运算符。
<jusss> 教材上有说这个运算符叫啥名字没
<jusss> 还有运算后是左值还是右值？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你看的是什么教材？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 别看国内写的教材。
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> int a[5];这时[ ]还是运算符吗？
<mert> 参见http://www.slyar.com/blog/c-operator-priority.html
<kk> mert,啥网址y C语言运算符优先级 详细列表 - Slyar Home
<jusss> 我好像明白了
<jusss> 数组名就是首地址，在符号表中
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 阿里郎
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 中午吃了点排骨 现在牙床疼的
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 牙齿也差了点吧
<mugebjgd> 拔了双智齿
<mugebjgd> 能不疼吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 可怜
<jusss> [ ]出来的可以是当左值也可以当右值，数组名对应的地址是不变的，但地址的值可以变，只要不是字符常量区
<mugebjgd> Rex 那你发果照安慰我下吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 牙疼不是病，疼起来要人命。
<jusss> 函数的参数是右值？
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我一不高不帅的男人，有啥好看的
<mugebjgd> Rex 我搞基的
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 我没拍果照的习惯
<mugebjgd> Rex 现在拍
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 二逼自拍照倒是有
<mugebjgd> Rex 也行
<mugebjgd> Rex 让我鸡动下
<mugebjgd> Rex 肉饿新 来吧英雄
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] http://tinyurl.com/9ja87c4  好吧，给你，自拍照。二逼版
<mugebjgd> Rex 还是不搞了 我吐得血了呼啦的
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 成功断了你的念想。
<mugebjgd> Rex iPeipei都吓跑了
<mugebjgd> Rex 你成功的治好了我的性取向
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] XXXXXXXXXXD～～
<jusss> 有没有讲左值右值的文章？
<jusss> 教材上貌似都没提到这个词。。。
<mugebjgd> jusss 大周末的说编程 晦气
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那总不能说小说吧，你们又不喜欢看。。。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我喜欢看亵渎，你喜欢吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 亵渎看过。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 基本上烂尾了，感觉一般，不怎么样。
<mugebjgd> 亵渎是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 起点上的一个意淫网络小说。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 主角罗格是个猥琐的胖子。
<mugebjgd> 起点是什么 意淫是什么 撸噢哥？
<jusss> 猪脚是个猥琐了很多美女的无耻没人格的胖子
<mugebjgd> jusss 你的励志小说啊
<mugebjgd> jusss 怪不得你喜欢
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 话说，治好了性取向是什么意思？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你这种看武侠的大叔是不会理解我们这种看玄幻 修真类的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我什么都看。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 一直感觉武侠很傻很天真
<mugebjgd> jusss 我从来不看武侠
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉最无聊的是修真的。
<mugebjgd> jusss 修针？
<jusss> 修真有写好的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不，最无聊的是网游的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其次是修真的。
<jusss> 对
<mugebjgd> jusss 你两腿间的那根？
<mugebjgd> jusss 修不好的 认命吧 下辈子投胎去非洲 针自然就是好的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 上面那个被治好了性取向的来看这个。 http://www.jjwxc.net/onebook.php?novelid=487051
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 《留学》妖舟_【原创小说|耽美小说】_晋江文学城
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以让你的性取向再次动摇的。
<mugebjgd> 我说我喜欢男人你就信啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我信了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，来陪我看腐文吧。
<mugebjgd> 不喜欢看那些东西 眼睛疼
<alvin_rxg> matlab 装好了，不会用。。。
<mugebjgd> 除非有裸体美女站在我面前 朗读
<jusss|> 腐文。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 现在去找你？
<jusss|> 你是女的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 抱歉，腐男。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 看看你的越南女友？
<alvin_rxg> 忙着啃书呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 别看了 不就是matlab么？
<alvin_rxg> 艹，明天做实验的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg .......
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 现在才弄 你真够着急的
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<alvin_rxg> 之前我又不知道实验需要哪些哇。昨天才开始准备的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你还有6个小时 应该够了
<alvin_rxg> 不够。我得先查查那些指令
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 打印出来
<alvin_rxg> 况且 Beschreibung 还没看完呢
<mugebjgd> 啊？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不是呃… 现在是要画个图出来，就一个… 作为理论数据… 明天实验时对照的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 找人问 不行就自己搞
<alvin_rxg> 我明天得买面包当午饭了。。。 =.=
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 可怜的娃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 可惜我不会matlab
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 实验的 Partner 联系不到啊…… 当时我在医院，没去 Vorbesprechung.. 所以暂时没有他的联系方式。只能明天去看情况了。如果他也没准备好，那就完蛋了。
 * jusss 求关于左值右值的文章
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 从来没用过
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你是网络安全的，当然用不到啊。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我本来可以选的 但是我不喜欢那东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg master是自己选课的 核心方向是网络安全 但是实际上我的主攻方向是图形学
<jusss> 这破手机摔了那么多次，还是没事，看来moto还是很抗摔的
<alvin_rxg> 艹 Frequenzkennlinien == Bode-Diagramm ...  难怪找了半天资料没这东西， google 一下就有了。。
<hello> :)[{game:gmchess,id:2E9A9AF5,action:ask,status:start,role:0,number:0,moves:NULL,enemy_name:#ubuntu-cn,my_name:hello@irc.freenode.net,version:0.01}]
<hello> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<alvin_rxg> 好简单啊…… bode 一下就有了。。
<abine> 回来了
<abine> 都在干嘛呢
<abine> 赏月么？？
<abine> mugebjgd:
<mugebjgd> abine 赏毛
<abine> 哈
<abine> 怎么一上来就爆粗
<abine> 你这是上火了？
<abine> 还在为那个路由器蛋疼？
<abine> 现在是在荷兰？？
 * piggybox 要去见上帝了
<abine> 捷蓝航空(Jet Blue)允许所有呼叫中心的员工经常在家工作(一个月只有一天进入办公室)
<abine> 宅在家里上班是神马感觉？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 兲才搞定了吗？
<mugebjgd> 好安静
 * mugebjgd 捅 ofan
<alvin_rxg> 刚有点头绪…
<ofan> yooooooo
<ying_> exit
<ying_> oh sorry...
<l8023> 大家好
<kk> l8023, 好.. .  ㍞ 
<l8023> 好早呀
<kk>  06:34
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-23
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一下Sage：开源数学软件的集大成者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449225 最近在看Sage，感觉在开源数学软件里算是很强大的了。推荐一下自己写的入门 [url]http://cvnote.info/SAGE入门：开源数学系统之集大成者[/url] Sage（http://www.sagemath.org）是一款类似于Maple、Matlab、Mathematica之类的数学软件，GPL许可，
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 朴素的UBUNTU12.04，希望大家喜欢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449226 CLASS风格，微微做了一点美化，当然是从网上美化的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2013-09-23 8:11
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 雷蛇地狱狂蛇鼠标在电脑未连接电源时自动休眠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449227 rt，静置2秒后呼吸灯就灭了，需要按键才能激活，我的是ubuntu13.04和win7双系统，win7下鼠标不会休眠，请问这是什么情况？能不让它休眠吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Minacor — 2013-09-23 8:33
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 校园网无法下载google code，如何办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449228 没有办法下载这个： http://ibeyond.googlecode.com/files/bey ... _final.zip 请问，如何处理呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-09-23 8:52
<freeflying> iMadper, 看中啥冲锋衣没
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天跑步去了, 回来做了八分钟, 然后呼呼就睡了.. 还没来得及看
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 现在该买了, 巨冷
<freeflying> iMadper,  北京冷了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 对!
<iMadper> freeflying: 大降温
<freeflying> 这里还热呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 已经是必须穿长袖的了
<freeflying> 快不能骑车了啊
<freeflying> 等出完差回去没法骑车了
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Helly-Hansen-Seven-Jacket-XX-Large/dp/B006SWBOGI/ref=sr_1_7?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379900694&sr=1-7   night blue - large
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Helly-Hansen-Seven-Jacket-XX-Large/dp/B006SWBOGI/ref=sr_1_7?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379900694&sr=1-7 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> freeflying: amazon.jp那些我实在是看不懂... 太费劲...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<freeflying> iMadper, 确实啊，昨天配眼睛才费劲呢，和和人比划了半天
<iMadper> freeflying: 说英文障碍很大吗? 只是听说人家英语不是很好...
<freeflying> iMadper, 基本不靠谱
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个是软壳? 还是祝融
<freeflying> 抓绒
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: BackBox Linux 3.09 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449230 BackBox是基于Ubuntu的发行，它被开发用于网络渗透测试及安全评估。它被设计为快捷且易于使用。它提供了一份最低纲领的但完整的桌面环境，而这得益于它自己的软件仓库，该仓库总是同步到最新版本的、最常用且以合乎道德而闻名
<^k^> ─> 的黑客工具。 http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=backbox 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-09-23 9:45
<iMadper> freeflying: 冲锋衣呀!
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个牌子没听过啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Helly-Hansen-Vancouver-Jacket-Cobalt/dp/B00AF6R84U/ref=sr_1_28?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1379900694&sr=1-28
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Helly Hansen Men's Vancouver Jacket, Cobalt Blue, Small: Clothing
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实比哥伦比亚略好
<freeflying> iMadper, nani?
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃是看不上哥伦比亚吧...
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实也还好了, 山浩也是哥伦比亚家的牌子
<freeflying> iMadper, 主要是买不起
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 64刀不是? 买不起?!
<freeflying> iMadper, L号就行了吧
<freeflying> 41-44 inch
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 日本的号码, 已经满足不了我了
<freeflying> lo
<freeflying> l
<iMadper> freeflying: 想起来之前中国出口到非洲的套套, 人家拒绝购买, 因为中国产的, size太小
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: SalentOS 12.04.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449231 QT做出来的桌面，不一定是华丽臃肿的KDE，还有小巧玲珑的Razor-qt，自己添加网易镜像更新就能把所以界面中文化， SalentOS是一份基于Ubuntu的GNU/Linux发行，它使用Openbox作为窗口管理器。SalentOS被设计成一份信奉轻便性的发行（因而选择
<freeflying> 扯吧
<freeflying> 套套不是均码吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我给你找新闻
<iMadper> freeflying: http://finance.sina.com.cn/column/international/20130425/165615280006.shtml
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> freeflying: 国内的均码, 可能到了非洲就不够用了吧...
<iMadper> freeflying: 对了, 候总, 国内有啥好的培训没? 英语/口语 或者计算机相关的
<freeflying> iMadper, 华尔街？ 不知道啊，我没参加过英语培训
<freeflying> iMadper, 计算机，青鸟？
<freeflying> 这种？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我要去上的.. 青鸟有合适的吗?
<iMadper> 怎么总觉得, 北大青鸟是培训java的
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃还是自己好好学学算法啥的吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 钱, 得花... 老板要求
<freeflying> iMadper, 你司中国唯一一个在家工作的也跑了
<freeflying> iMadper, 提现了好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 王聪/
<iMadper> freeflying: 不给的..
<freeflying> iMadper, 正好入两件鸟衣
<freeflying> iMadper, 他已经去了twitter了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都想... 这钱购买一身鸟衣的..
<iMadper> freeflying: 霸气...
<freeflying> iMadper, 必须的啊
<freeflying> 鸟衣
<iMadper> freeflying: 老板不给呀
<freeflying> 走在路上够范
<freeflying> iMadper, 想办法啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 鸡架子有啥好看的...
<iMadper> freeflying: 贵司有没有培训? 给我开个发票, 咱俩一人一身鸟衣? lol~
<freeflying> 看着那logo， 想着那钱，就爽啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 我都没穿过300块的上衣
<iMadper> freeflying: 鸡架子, 好看吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你说的是300刀吧...
<freeflying> iMadper, 软妹币啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
 * iMadper 我去给自己织毛衣
<freeflying> iMadper, 最值钱的是上回买的哥伦比亚的，花了45刀
<freeflying> 穿了三年多了
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞. 你该买一身鸟装了
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃看过<谍影重重4>没?
<freeflying> iMadper, 真心买不起啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 没看过呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 里面的人一身鸟,hh之类的
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不好看, 找几个截图, 看看几个角色的衣服不错
<freeflying> iMadper, 那都是高帅富啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你也是
<freeflying> iMadper, 下辈子吧
<freeflying> 今天去那打发时间呢
<freeflying> 貌似外面又要下雨
<iMadper> freeflying: 找个民俗业吧
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒，有好事么
<cherrot> roylez, 这么早就上班
<freeflying> iMadper, 啥叫找个民俗业啊
<freeflying> roylez, 球，你有没啊
<roylez> freeflying: 有
<iMadper> freeflying: 艺妓之类的
<roylez> freeflying: 你有么？
<freeflying> iMadper, 没啥兴趣啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 好吧...
<freeflying> roylez, 没，除了等着给你帽子
<freeflying> iMadper, 算了，去跑步吧，nnd
<roylez> freeflying: 就知道你没有
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫MS那谈成了？
<cherrot> roylez, 有啥好事？有妹子了？‘
<iMadper> cherrot: roylez喜欢的又不是妹子...
<cherrot> iMadper, 有道理
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> freeflying: 给38，我给据了呗
<freeflying> iMadper, 你是不是菊花一紧啊
<freeflying> roylez, 好高啊，你丫介绍我去哈
<roylez> cherrot: 我妈买了30斤葡萄酿酒
<roylez> freeflying: gao你妹
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥??
<freeflying> iMadper, 乐乐只对菊花感兴趣
<cherrot> roylez, 我妈每年都酿酒
<cherrot> roylez, 对哦 到上海找你讨酒喝去～
<roylez> cherrot: 哥在武汉了
<cherrot> roylez, 回家？
<freeflying> gfrog, 6.5k的bianchi如何
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似是105这种套件
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看型号啊。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看车架，应该这么说。
<roylez> cherrot: work from home了
<cherrot> roylez, 嘤嘤嘤嘤
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 以后搞辆birdy, 出差时就带上
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还是太大。
<freeflying> brompton也可以
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 小布。
<freeflying> brompton的外形不如birdy亮骚
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 那里买brompton便宜呢
<freeflying> 霓虹国价格貌似没又是
<freeflying> 优势
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 英国产的是不是在那买能便宜点？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似没便宜的地，没准美帝会便宜
<eexpress> 出差，租车嘛。咋还骑车了。
<jiero> eexpress: 看到新的intel显卡了么，有独立显存了，速度提升30%。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 不过貌似老美无爱折叠
<jiero> freeflying: 日本爱折叠，
<eexpress> jiero: 新卡？没在意过
<jiero> 拥挤。
<eexpress> 我的显卡，似乎足够强劲
<cherrot> jiero, 集成显卡+独立显存是么？
<jiero> cherrot: 核心显卡+独立显存，而且只有128MB，就快了很多
<jiero> cherrot eexpress  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=system76_gazelle_galago&num=4
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ [Phoronix] Intel Iris Pro 5200 vs. HD Graphics 4600 (System76 Gazelle Pro vs. Galago UltraPro Comparison)
<cherrot> jiero, 我的 ATI集显不给力 :(
<eexpress> 4600？我的记得是4500
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。我的intel集成也不给力。
<jiero> eexpress: 可能是频率提升了一点点就叫4600了
<eexpress> 反正本本的intel卡，比台机的快很多。
<jiero> 呃。
<onlylove> nnd京东方那烦人的公司
<onlylove> 聚美居然暂停招聘了……
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 其实滑板车不错 lol
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 又到一年毕业季，小弟送上找工作视频教程三连弹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449233 又到一年毕业季，遥想毕业当年，甚是感慨。回想之前毕业时候的苦逼，各种面试各种不懂，一路打小怪兽至今，还算乐活。现奉上找工作用得着的视频教程三连弹，希望能够帮助到小学弟学妹些： 尚学堂马士兵
<^k^> ─> 扯淡系列之找工作 视频个数：9 视频教程目录： 尚学堂马士兵_扯淡系列_当工作遇上找工作 尚学堂马士兵 …
<latticeecn> 哥也在上課的時候向大家問好
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 早 
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:31 
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 旅游回来了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在的房子潮气重不，我住这有点略潮
<imtxc> onlylove: 暂时还可以
<imtxc> onlylove: 下个月我又要搬。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 清河跟回龙观哪里更便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 多钱，那地方远啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算去西二旗上班
<onlylove> imtxc: 度娘？
<imtxc> onlylove: 小地方
<imtxc> 不是度
<onlylove> imtxc: 码农？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没那么好的脑袋，做不来那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 也就做下小角色
<cherrot> imtxc, 肯定清河便宜
<cherrot> imtxc, 清河交通不方便  三居室还是4k+的   回龙观早就5k+了
<onlylove> cherrot: 就那地方再不便宜，没房混了
<imtxc> cherrot: 自行车
<cherrot> onlylove, 已经没法混了
<cherrot> onlylove, :(
<cherrot> fracting, 早～
<onlylove> 输入法又做啥了
<onlylove> cherrot: 要不回家买瓜子啥的？
<fracting> cherrot 早 ：） 天兔灾民路过
<onlylove> fracting: 在哪，广东？
<fracting> 广东汕头
<onlylove> 哦这
<cherrot> fracting, 真爽 还有放假机会。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 放假是为了让你看好自己房子别被水淹了
<fracting> 跟你换。。
<cherrot> lol
<iMadper> fracting: 寄十斤手打牛肉丸过来
<fracting> iMadper: 地址过来
<iMadper> fracting: ... 你太实在了...
<cherrot> iMadper, 再转送我8斤
<iMadper> cherrot: ... nnnd, 一边去!
<fracting> 谁过来汕头我肯定请 ：）
<iMadper> fracting: 早先我上学得时候不认识你, 不然一定去
<cherrot> fracting, 深圳到你那要多久？
<iMadper> fracting: 现在在北京了, 过去太远
<fracting> 深圳到汕头4个小时
<iMadper> cherrot: 4-5小时
<cherrot> 略远...
<iMadper> cherrot: 你在深圳?!
<iMadper> cherrot: nnnnd, 你去深圳了?!
<cherrot> iMadper, 出个差啥的。。。别紧张。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 你跟媒婆成了?
<cherrot> iMadper, 有你在 我怎么舍得走
<iMadper> cherrot: 恭喜, 早生贵子
<cherrot> iMadper, 还傲娇了 人家媒婆从来不傲娇
<iMadper> ...
 * iMadper 来个人 ban了 cherrot 吧...
<cherrot> iMadper, 媒婆的名字听着都好听 好温顺
<jiero> springrts 的服务器移动到美国了啊
<jiero> 好了，可以玩了。不会500ping了~
<onlylove> iMadper: 你直接把他ban掉不就完了
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot iMadper
 * jiero 每天摸妹妹
<jiero> 哈哈
<cherrot> onlylove, 我们有感情的
<jiero> cherrot: 感情基础？
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不敢多说话，万一说错啥会被kick
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<Zhaofeng_Li> 怎么这么多op在。。。咄咄逼人的样子哎。。。+v不行吗？
<cherrot> iMadper, 么么哒～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lightdm登陆不了图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449234 本人无聊用sysv-rc-conf修改开机启动项，在lightdm上按了“-”号这个键结果就登陆不了图形界面了，改成gdm可以登陆了，求助怎么修复这个lightdm，我还想用 统计信息: 发表于 由 xulianpu — 2013-09-23 11:44
<iMadper> Zhaofeng_Li: +v可以, 但是有什么用吗?
 * Zhaofeng_Li 的意思是：“让有+o权限的人+v，不要成天hold着+o，咄咄逼人的样子让人很不舒服”
<iMadper> Zhaofeng_Li: 这你就管太多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的好基友 jackness 呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不认识这个人, 谁呀?
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟你一起学 java 那个啊
 * imtxc 继续在家待业
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没学过java呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦哦哦，对，你天生就会写。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 你也要被封杀的节奏么
<imtxc> 不会吧
<imtxc> jiero: 我有 auto rejoin
<jiero> imtxc: ban就没了
<Zhaofeng_Li> +b 你就rejoin不了了
<jiero> imtxc: 我$20换来了5个游戏角色特定皮肤。
<imtxc> jiero: 豪！！
<jiero> imtxc: 到帐用了2年
<imtxc> jiero: Zhaofeng_Li 大胆！ 我跟 iMadper 的关系岂是你俩能挑拨的动的？
<Zhaofeng_Li> 这。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你不就是玩具么。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨晚用我的小塞子听了一下古典……………… 太难听了
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> jiero: 下次我有了帽子第一个 t 你
<imtxc> jiero: 我想花25倒买个 rtm， 想了半年了都没舍得
<jiero> imtxc: 啥是古典？
<jiero> 啥是 RTM？
<jiero> imtxc: 我的耳机可以说是Hi-Fi么？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我欣赏不来
<imtxc> jiero: http://imagebin.org/271679
 * iMadper 三个op很多吗
<onlylove> jiero: 古典，就是classic，比方说肖邦，莫扎特
<onlylove> iMadper: 不多
<onlylove> jiero: 还有贝多芬，巴赫
<imtxc> pt80 现在改版成毛了。。。
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 那些啊。不都是交响乐之类的么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你的什么耳机啊
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20130923/008999.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=406551444&ADSESSION=1379905536&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5023_.0&ADPUBNO=26117
<jiero> imtxc: 漫步者 H840
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 甘肃发帖被拘初中生改行拘7天 已于今晨获释_新闻_腾讯网
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<imtxc> onlylove: 我大甘肃依然走在世界前列了
<onlylove> imtxc: 刑拘第一县
<imtxc> onlylove: 行 != 刑
<onlylove> 嗯，我去solidot翻下吐槽去
<jiero> imtxc: 拘留你
<imtxc> 刑的话，就有案底了
<imtxc> onlylove: 再这么下雨两天，估计更潮了
<onlylove> imtxc: 没办法
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃为啥要搬啊
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36534
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 网友人肉500转刑拘第一县
<imtxc> onlylove: 闲的
<onlylove> imtxc: 没错，就是刑拘
<jiero> imtxc: 你被捉回去了吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 期待你被活捉
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹
<imtxc> jiero: 哥正担心呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36547
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国研制出“拟态计算机”
<jiero> imtxc: 死捉就晚了
<onlylove> 谁能告诉我，拟态计算机是虾米
<jiero> onlylove: 睡觉用的哦。
<onlylove> jiero: 私下认为睡觉的话席梦思比拟态计算机好用
<alpha080> linuxtoy.org
<alpha080> http://linuxtoy.org
<alpha080> kk呢？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 视频播放的两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449236 linux越来越顺手了，steam 推出dota2的linux版后，连游戏问题都解决了，现在还有两个问题，都是关于视频播放方面的： 1. 多显示器全屏 多显示器的情况下（笔记本+外接显示器 multi monitor），如果一个屏幕全屏用chrome看网页视频（比如看youku），
<^k^> ─> 另外一个屏幕鼠标随便点下哪里，那边的全屏网页视频就会退出全屏模式回到窗口模式。 我很喜欢一个屏 …
<alpha080> http：//linuxtoy.org
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36534
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Solidot | 网友人肉500转刑拘第一县
<iIlL10Oo> 看来假消息也会被转发500次啊,不过真的假不了.
<jackness> iMadper,  我开始我的上学生涯了，虽然住宿什么的很多问题，不过我还是想好好努力学到点东西。
<iIlL10Oo> 我当时是每天KOF97 + 2v2 war3 + cs1.5
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟问安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449237 为什么我用U盘安装ubuntu12.04，每次出现最开始的界面后就会黑屏，但是还会有声音。 是不是显卡问题。 显卡英特尔 Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller 显存1748 MB 制造商宏碁 驱动版本9.18.13.1141 驱动日期20130307 主显卡NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 显存4095 MB 统计
<^k^> ─> 信息: 发表于 由 troilusc — 2013-09-23 13:09
<roylez> jiero: 作文又挂了
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 本来准备给你看看这边路上人骑得都是啥车
<gfrog_here> imtxc: .
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哈？ 为啥是本来？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 哦，hangout啊。
<imtxc> freeflying: 你俩好幸福
<freeflying> imtxc, 为啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 看gfrog 的weibo 啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啥
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> freeflying: 他跟一个基友一起旅游的全过程
<imtxc> freeflying: 额，发错人了
<freeflying> imtxc, 哦
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 你俩好幸福
<gfrog_here> imtxc: ....
<jackness> imtxc, 这么幸福发给我看看
<imtxc> jackness: 你以后也会幸福的
<jackness> imtxc, 我现在还没有幸福啊 让我羡慕嫉妒恨一下
<imtxc> jackness: 自行想像
<jackness> imtxc, 这东西能想象的出来吗
<cherrot> imtxc, 什么好事儿？捡到一块肥皂？
<imtxc> jackness: 给，http://movie.douban.com/subject/1418834/ 给你个链接辅助想象， cc cherrot 
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 断背山 (豆瓣)
<palomino|working> ......
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 我去东方红发个帖子，帮人代购 brompton如何
<freeflying> lol
<jackness> imtxc, 哈哈 断背山这么幸福的画面啊 
<freeflying> 国内一般的价格
<imtxc> freeflying: 有千元以下的么
<freeflying> imtxc, 1k美刀一下的brompton我都没看到过
<imtxc> 当我没问。。。
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.65.nDv8Cw&id=21557411874&initiative_new=1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 英国顶级古典折叠车 BROMPTON 小布 通勤之王 折叠之王-淘宝网
<imtxc> 还通勤之王。。。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 听起来不错。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 渣渣。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 通勤需要这么贵的车子么
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 不需要么？
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要不要搞辆
<imtxc> freeflying: 别介。。 1k ￥ 以下的我考虑
 * gfrog_here 好骚气 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/145749
<freeflying> imtxc, 1k以下你连欧亚马也买不到
<imtxc> freeflying: dkn 啊
<imtxc> 实在不行，就凤凰/飞鸽
<freeflying> imtxc, 要不多久就没戏了
<freeflying> imtxc, 自行车这个东西国人现在真没好得
<imtxc> freeflying: 我家的凤凰当年跟越野一样用的，用了10年啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 你也知道是当年啊
<imtxc> 好吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 我小时候一辆自行车要1-2个月的收入，现在自行车啥价格
<imtxc> freeflying: 1K$ 以上的价格，至少也需要一般人一个月的收入吧
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 俩月就是2k$呗，这价格现在买辆车也能用10年。
<freeflying> imtxc, 靠谱点的真要这么贵
<void1> 米国众要入bike friday啊
<freeflying> void1, 米国人不太爱折叠吧
<imtxc> gfrog_here: freeflying 好吧，可是以前俩月工资买的车子，结婚的时候都够用了，现在.....
<void1> freeflying, for travel
<imtxc> 是现在的车不行了么，反正我看那种三四百的车子总是在修理。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 懂你的人也会的
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要找一爱好折叠的，说送她一辆brompton， 她肯定高兴坏了
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃要是找个喜欢自行车的妹纸，俩月工资买的车结婚也够了。
<imtxc> ，，，，
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 乃要是找喜欢奔驰的，那就没办法了。
<imtxc> gfrog_here  freeflying  我还是出门找找二手摊位看看
 * gfrog_here 球妹纸赠送brompton。 =.=
 * void1 2年前入了一辆小布
<gfrog_here> void1: 土壕
 * void1 总骑行公里数 - 10km... >_<
<freeflying> void1, 在霓虹国买的?
<imtxc> void1: 咱俩做朋友吧
<void1> 当然中国买的
<freeflying> void1, 啧啧
<void1> 日本超级贵啊
<freeflying> void1, 你确定？
<imtxc> void1: 来咱俩做朋友，你的车子借给我开几天
<void1> 那是
<gfrog> void1: 更加土壕，竟然在国内买小布
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃去看了鸟不？ 超沉的。
<void1> gfrog, 国内是能买到的最便宜的地方了
<void1> gfrog, 除非你去英国，美国，并且还要有途径运回来
<freeflying> gfrog, 没呢，没找到地
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃这回背个回来吧
<void1> gfrog, 原来已经在米国了啊，那直接背个回来吧...
<freeflying> gfrog, 小布在上海有代理
<freeflying> 困啊，睡会去
<void1> 小布没代理的
<void1> 只有香港有
<void1> 哦，对了，说错了，其实是香港最便宜 flying ball
<void1> 啊，好像有了，果然两年没关注不一样了，复兴中国 634号
<huntxu> gfrog: 體檢結果出來咯～
<gebjgd> huntxu 三高？
<huntxu> gebjgd: 嘛事沒有，繼續該幹嘛幹嘛
<gfrog> void1: 香港肯定便宜些吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 背车。。 好沉。
<gfrog> huntxu: 有了？
<tenzu> yo
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<huntxu> gfrog: 有還用檢啊
<void1> gfrog, 是的，便宜，就是要有个运输
<gfrog> huntxu: 摸就行了么？ lol
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<tenzu> freeflying: ff
<gfrog> void1: 带到深圳上高铁就好呗。
<void1> gfrog, 光去一次就要成本的嘛，有去香港计划的人是不错
<gfrog> huntxu: 这是不是贵司啊： 知名创业云公司招聘：存储架构师、云平台虚拟化研发架构师
<gfrog> void1: 啊，也是哈。
<gebjgd> void1 你讓住在深圳關口的人情何以堪
<roylez> tenzu: 雅思写作又挂，nnnnd
<void1> gebjgd, 你不是德国众嘛，来这次参活什么
<huntxu> gfrog: 應該不是吧，啥名字
<huntxu> roylez: 作文渣渣
<gebjgd>  void1 還在大日本帝國？
<void1> 住在深圳的买东西当然方便，没办法的咯
<void1> gebjgd, 不在
<huntxu> roylez: 拍出你當年的phd essay
<roylez> huntxu: 确实渣渣
<roylez> huntxu: nnnnnnd
<huntxu> gfrog: 血壓是很漂亮的108/70，護士都稱讚我
<palomino|working> ....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<huntxu> roylez: 你當年代筆的吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> huntxu: 代你妹
<palomino|working> .......
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<tenzu> roylez: 你考那玩意儿？
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，为了娃
<tenzu> roylez: 这是要远走高飞的节奏啊
<roylez> tenzu: 这边日子过不起了
<tenzu> roylez: 以后给我买爱疯寄回来
<huntxu> roylez: 為了娃直接HK不是更好嘛，你又有生活經歷
<jackness> imtxc, 命令行下可以登陆这里吗
<tenzu> 去HK当叫兽
<huntxu> 何苦iets
<roylez> huntxu: HK也过不起，不如一步到位
<roylez> huntxu: 文盲
<tenzu> roylez: HK的叫兽应该能生存吧
<huntxu> roylez: 袋鼠國渣
<roylez> tenzu: HK的叫兽比米国的还难拿
<huntxu> roylez: CAN吧，去藍翔學半年焊工
<roylez> huntxu: 滚
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子
<tenzu> roylez: 据说薪水不错，就是不知道高消费过后还能剩多少
<huntxu> roylez: 有phd的焊工，估計妥妥30k加元每月啊
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子，赶紧了
<huntxu> tenzu: 你在香港呆過沒，哪天想到個問題，粵語人群發th的發音老是覺得發的像/f/
<tenzu> 擦，not authorized
<huntxu> iMadper: 主持正義的時候到了
<tenzu> roylez: 这次真苦逼
<huntxu> roylez: 你們北大青鳥的就是看不起我們藍翔的麽
<tenzu> huntxu: 没呆过
<huntxu> iMadper: 這是中國兩大巨頭之間的戰爭，你作為藍翔的人有什麽看法
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽....
<tenzu> huntxu: 不过能接受阿三英语就能接受港式英语吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 没说名，地点在上地
<gfrog> huntxu: 护士看上乃了吧？
<tenzu> roylez: 估计是谁把我折腾了，我给自己戴不上帽子
<huntxu> gfrog: 那應該不是，我們離上地還有幾站地
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽，乃家黄子的真相呢？
<tenzu> gfrog: 我摆百岁酒，你来我家看真人
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在云创业公司真多。
<huntxu> tenzu: 在天津就組團去
<huntxu> gfrog: 都快發不出工資了lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥? 刚来, 我去看看上下文...
<iMadper> tenzu: 百岁... 百天?
<tenzu> huntxu: 给个大红包么？
<iMadper> huntxu: 他孩子百岁, 咱早没了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你只需要回答藍翔還是北大青鳥就行
<iMadper> huntxu: 必须蓝翔呀!
<roylez> tenzu: 擦，这聊天屎没法呆了
<tenzu> iMadper: 饼都都叫百岁，就是百天
<huntxu> tenzu: 紅包一定大，裏面放多少就不知道
<tenzu> roylez: 同感
<iMadper> huntxu: 挖掘机驾驶员, 去大家拿估计很吃香吧?!
<tenzu> huntxu: 。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你java写手, 大家拿要你?!
<iMadper> tenzu: 哦, 那还行, 不然我真活不了这么久..
<tenzu> iMadper: 即使活不了那么久，也可以提前给
<huntxu> iMadper: 我都知道百歲應該就是個好聽的說法，祝願孩子健康長壽的意思
<tenzu> huntxu: 其实我家那边提到百岁都是说老人挂了
<iMadper> tenzu: 不厚道....
<iMadper> tenzu: ...
<huntxu> tenzu: 通用說法是“百年”吧
<gfrog> tenzu: 还得要红包？
<tenzu> 所以小生会说谁家小孩百岁，或老人百岁，表示区别
<gfrog> huntxu: 百年？ 百年好和？
<huntxu> gfrog: 換10個銅板裝大包裏
<tenzu> huntxu: 也许各地略有差异
<tenzu> gfrog: 你难道不打算给？
<gfrog> huntxu: 想换成五毛来着，咋的也是金色的，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 嘛，百年好合不是挂了都在一起的意思嘛
<gfrog> tenzu: 为了看真相还得给红包。。 啧啧。
<gfrog> huntxu: 原来是这样。
 * gfrog 聊天涨姿势。
<tenzu> 汉语真是博大精深。。。
<huntxu> 我百度百科一下
 * iMadper 冷...
<huntxu> gfrog: http://baike.baidu.com/view/80600.htm 還真tm有點關係的樣子
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 百年_百度百科
<onlylove> 拜教授，教授好久不见
<tenzu> onlylove: yo
<adam8157> gfrog: 你俩的还得多久发货啊
<adam8157> fracting: 灾区老乡你好
<gfrog> adam8157: 没动静。
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃着急要嘛？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 仅有的一条裤子 在身上
<gfrog> adam8157: 纠结要不要发farewell啊。。乃当时发了不？
<gfrog> adam8157: momo，即使转运也不会那么快到的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你也走了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 发了, 虽然我也很讨厌客套话, 但是不说客套话感觉态度不好, 不发邮件的话好多人通知不到
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也投靠C记？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当时各种球友很多的
 * MeaCulpa 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不是。
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽完蛋了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那还是发吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦...总之是走了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 帽帽发展好着呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 发个Fare Thy Well吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 蒸蒸日上, 真心话
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃又调皮
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: thee
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩越来越有大公司风范
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: thy, 所有格，你个文盲
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: thee是宾格
 * adam8157 古语里主格宾格也不一致... 很乱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 主格是啥来着?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 最基本的英语你都不明白...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Thou
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 想起来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的运单生成了，但是一直没发货是肿么回事。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: you现代汉语里主宾格一样嘛, 所以别扭
<adam8157> gfrog: 今晚发咯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Thou art stupid.
<adam8157> ....
<jiero> roylez: 作文？
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 汉语语法那么混乱，千万别拿来类比
 * adam8157 今天工资没到账 不开心
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<chenxiongfei> boss今天不给我加工资，不高兴
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫的，帽帽的smtp服务器不让我用gmail以redhat邮箱发邮件，擦。
<adam8157> gfrog: rh的smtp不是不验证的么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 收的时候拒信
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我没用帽帽的smtp发，用的gmail的。
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 堪忧
<gfrog> adam8157: email真是个复杂到爆的系统。
<adam8157> gfrog: reply to 改成gmail好了, 看看他们的回信
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然改了，哈。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，这是乃的机器？ http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/145495
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 OM-D E-M5 微型单电套机（12mm-50mm）银色_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> gfrog: mhw的设计真脑残....
<iMadper> gfrog: 就你今天看见的这件衣服, 领口巨小... 
<gfrog> iMadper: 穿mhw的人呢？ lol
 * iMadper 或者我的脑袋巨大
<gfrog> iMadper: 是乃胖了，少年。
 * gfrog 人艰不拆，罪过罪过
<iMadper> gfrog: 每次穿都觉得要把我的耳朵给拉下来了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 下次我好好观察下你的腰围
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 就你一个帽帽独苗了？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么会, 刚看到 chaoyang_ 嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 以后只好对你一个 喷OpenShit了...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 别, 我连 openshift是啥都不知道
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 莫黑我大openshit，
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你至少没拼错~
<chaoyang_> iMadper: ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊，打错了，是openshift
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我以为你才没拼错..
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽民间频道没落了~ 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你以为ubuntu频道就繁荣吗? 那是被占领了~ lol~
<adam8157> bluezd: 你也在啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 在啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 猫猫民间频道？你看现在那些哭着喊着学猫猫的，有多少知道irc这东西的
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog 全币卡出新版了, 漂亮很多, 换不换? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28545026/quanbika_v2.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: nani？ 不还是满世界都是钱？
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.ckernel.org/  这图片最右边那个...
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<adam8157> gfrog: 好快好多啊, 之前的那个底色太差
<adam8157> bluezd: 叫啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 免费换么？ 能不带4么？ 能升白金么？
<onlylove> 在魔都啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 15羊, 挂号可以换, 没有白金
<bluezd> adam8157: 不知道啊，
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦，不换了，记了卡号和cvv2扔抽屉里，不用看他。
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<bluezd> gfrog: I will miss you
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 你的同事你都不知道... 之前坐atheism旁边的
<adam8157> bluezd: 来了没几天就闪人的
<adam8157> bluezd: storage errata
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 猫猫...
<iMadper> gfrog: 注意安全. 
<gfrog> iMadper: 哈？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你去基窝了, 当然要注意安全了
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃妹儿。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 打帽帽太麻烦
<ofan> yoooooooooo gals
<bluezd> adam8157: 你确定 ? 瞅着不像啊 ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 叫啥来着 就是他嘛
<tenzu> adam8157: 你才是真的壕，花自己的钱这么大方
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看 hamo, 去了之后, 连来irc的体力都没有了
<bluezd> adam8157: Lee HD
<adam8157> tenzu: 花啥钱?
<adam8157> bluezd: 想起来了
 * gfrog 打包走人。
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥钱啊?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 走好
<iMadper> gfrog: byebye
<adam8157> gfrog: dd if=/dev/zero
<tenzu> 肿么现在又能戴帽子了，诡异
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还在帝都？
<gfrog> adam8157: reinstall了，不像乃那么坏，lol
<onlylove> 突然多了好多@
<tenzu> adam8157: 换卡的钱
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<tenzu> adam8157: 除非你换卡的钱能报销，否则你就是真壕
<adam8157> tenzu: 15块嘛, 老卡看着各应
<tenzu> adam8157: 别找借口
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<MeaCulpa> dd 以后挂个 od -t x1 -An 直播
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> adam8157: 基础货币是美元
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<roylez> adam8157: 消费人民币会人民币转美元，然后再转成人民币
<adam8157> roylez: 对了, 我在纠结要不要留$, QE马上停发, 我觉得留点$蛮好
<adam8157> roylez: 错了, 你现在去问客服, 都说人民币不转换, 而且所有人入账都没有汇率损失
<adam8157> roylez: 乖哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 9月通脹能到1.8才可能停發
<roylez> adam8157: 那我也懒得换了
<nyfair> 壕们又准备投资啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 你也有?
<roylez> adam8157: 现在的卡已经办了auto recharge了
<adam8157> r
<MeaCulpa> 国家早就收紧
<roylez> adam8157: mastercard坚定用户，visa不用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 乃们直接在国外开借机卡阿
<adam8157> roylez: auto recharge?
<roylez> adam8157: 自动还款，渣
<adam8157> roylez: master汇率不好啊
<roylez> adam8157: visa才不好
<adam8157> roylez: 你是谁自动购汇还款?
<adam8157> 你是说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是招行黑
<roylez> adam8157: 不管欠什么，每个月自动还
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中行之类就好点
<adam8157> roylez: 早就有这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 招行汇率巨黑
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 带声音输出 的DP显示器 如何将 声音 切换到 该显示器 ?? fedora 系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449239 大家好 : 我又一台 显示器,DP接口 ,带声音输出 主板 DP接口 来自 intel 的 集成显卡 如何才能将 声音 切换 到 这台 带声音输出 的DP接口 显示器 ?? 另 : fedora 18 下 可以 点击 "系统设置" --> 声音
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是招行支持最低还款额自动购汇，其他的都不行，所以我无法不用招行
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez 我还是慢慢留点$吧
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> wzssyqa: yo
<roylez> adam8157 tenzu 蛋疼
<tenzu> 还是找米国人代购合算
<roylez> tenzu: 你学车花了多少？
<tenzu> roylez: 包含作弊费，总共4K2
 * adam8157 coffee
<roylez> tenzu: 真便宜
<tenzu> roylez: 学费3K8，作弊费200，体检50，去偏远考场路费80左右
<tenzu> roylez: 我去年报名早，年前报名。年后立涨500
<tenzu> roylez: 为了去考试监测设备落后的考场，多花点路费也值了
<tenzu> roylez: 在宝坻，有点远
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu网速貌似有限制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449240 我是个小菜，我装了个ubuntu换成了KDE，用移动的cmcc上网，感觉挺优雅，但是网速一直都在400K左右，一直没高过，移动的cmcc大家知道，1M 多很正常，但是在ubuntu下不知怎么回事高不起来，总感觉被限制了。求组织、前辈、大侠们，给解释一下
<^k^> ─> ，小弟在此先谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 bmvsdk — 2013-09-23 15:37
<adam8157> tenzu: 大口屯儿
<tenzu> adam8157: 没去过
<adam8157> t
<adam8157> tenzu: 宝坻的
<adam8157> tenzu: 上次去天津吃的螃蟹不错 很怀念
<tenzu> adam8157: 那考场似乎在宝坻附近的省道边上，感觉比郊县还郊县
<tenzu> adam8157: 你就这点出息
<nyfair> adam8157: 和谐还是海协
<tenzu> nyfair: 估计是河蟹
<adam8157> tenzu: 真真好吃, 蟹黄蟹膏都很足
<adam8157> nyfair: 河蟹
<tenzu> adam8157: 等你今年给我送螃蟹券了
<nyfair> 说起来，貌似天朝很多人不怎么会吃蟹啊，都是咬碎的
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕送我螃蟹券吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 来张真相
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕送我螃蟹券吧
<huntxu> nyfair: 我能把螃蟹的肉和骨頭徹底分開
<adam8157> huntxu: 星期八
<tenzu> huntxu: 那样吃会不会影响效率？
<huntxu> tenzu: 會，兩三個能坐著看電視消磨一個下午
<tenzu> huntxu: 看来我只适合咬碎了吃，能多吃两个
<adam8157> tenzu: huntxu 抛弃小腿, 只吃鳌和里头
<huntxu> adam8157: 小腿肉也不錯的
<tenzu> adam8157: 小腿打包带走的话可以考虑
<onlylove> 丢包问题真愁人
<tenzu> 我这样一只大闸蟹半小时才能吃干净的人。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez 每个月攒多少$比较合适捏
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 豪，能攒钱...
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<jiero> tenzu: 冷的不吃啊。
<jiero> 海蟹好吃啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: https://foursquare.com/v/red-hat-inc-beijing-rd-branch/4df3555ec65bf55ee52b4a40 咋不切这个
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Red Hat Inc, Beijing R&D Branch - Zhīchūn lù - Haidian, Beijing
<nyfair> 囧，好久没用把命令忘了。archlinux更新是pacman加啥啥啥参数？
<huntxu> nyfair: -Sh
<huntxu> gfrog_holiday: 假期了啊？！
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 10.1能去蹭羽毛球么
<adam8157> huntxu: 他离职了
<nyfair> 哇，经济独立了啊
<nyfair> huntxu: 看不懂那一长串又臭又烂的help鸟文，求一行命令解决
<huntxu> nyfair: 整個系統Syu
<bluezd> adam8157: 这里的 RH 人真多啊，以后不能瞎说实话了
<tenzu> jiero: 热螃蟹吃一半也就凉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我知道
<jiero> tenzu: 所以，只吃热的啊。
<tenzu> adam8157: 离职变成自由职业者？
<tenzu> jiero: 不喝凉水就没问题
<jiero> tenzu: 不是，螃蟹凉了不香。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我可能不知道吧
<adam8157> bluezd: =,=
 * adam8157 中秋都过了, 特意网上买莲蓉蛋黄月饼...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是有多愛月餅
<bluezd> adam8157: 昨晚看球没 ?
<adam8157> huntxu: 今年只吃了一个啊 不爱, 我爱莲蓉蛋黄
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> bluezd: 咩, 看了回放
<huntxu> adam8157: 我看了barca的比賽
<huntxu> adam8157: 上半場巴列卡諾踢得不錯，下半場被進球之後就士氣低落多了，但是整體還是高分
<adam8157> huntxu: 控球占优呢
 * bluezd 看西甲的都是真球迷啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 看阿甲的才是
<bluezd> adam8157: 其实看中超/国足的才是
<tenzu> adam8157: 看XX子弟小学足球比赛还赌球的算啥？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<adam8157> tenzu: 算土壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 內馬爾不咋地，雙核缺一個都不靠譜
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依
<adam8157> huntxu: 内马尔运气略差
<eexpress> 包包朵
<huntxu> adam8157: 看我大阿森納頭球轟炸斯托克城
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<huntxu> adam8157: 拉神居然每次都能找到進球的位置
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包好
<zmcbb30> 9天上班啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 射門效率居5大聯賽榜首，八射七進球lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 这几天没死名人啊
<adam8157> 拉神光环退去
<huntxu> adam8157: 新賽季進了7個啦，一直在攢大招
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說肯尼亞那單會不會是拉神幹的
<adam8157> huntxu: ........
<huntxu> 這是要奔20去的節奏
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 看西甲？
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 干嘛不看德甲...牛逼前锋 vs 傻傻的后卫，进球率高，场面精彩
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 直播看得少,德甲英超都看
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 德甲每场比赛最后10分钟精彩程度牛逼的多啊
<MeaCulpa> 英超太粗糙...西甲弱队太多
<MeaCulpa> 德甲一水的巴西和东欧技术流
<huntxu> 德甲最後十分鐘基本都是半場攻防戰
<huntxu> 最愛wender bremen
<adam8157> huntxu: 卡费勒表示很害怕
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，我小时候德甲是欧洲水平最高的联赛，后来意甲上来了
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 英格兰球员技术确实粗糙
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 德甲后卫比较敢压
<MeaCulpa> 战术问题吧，德甲不压上要被教练抽
<MeaCulpa> 英超可以缩
 * bluezd 后卫我喜欢卢西奥，攻防俱佳
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 轉身慢硬傷，勝在腿長，通常防守動作很好看
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 這就是為什麽喜歡不來梅，沙夫通常3：0了還在指揮往前壓。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，但是也有些另类的后卫，东欧的土耳其的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 是啊，唤作英超意甲早就缩了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 東歐邊後衛不錯的
 * adam8157 妥妥的图拉姆!!
 * MeaCulpa 貌似看德甲的时候小时候都是巴西人非洲人...耶博亚？
<huntxu> bluezd: adam8157 馬特烏斯表示完暴以上兩者
<nyfair> 尼玛，这都暴露年龄啊
<MeaCulpa> Jojinho?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 埃爾伯的年齡？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ... 
<nyfair> 你不SB 你说个能爆UBUNTU的linux出来。爆不了，证明SB是你
<nyfair> 这年头ubuntu御用键盘斗士都入侵a站文区了？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我记得有两年，都是最后一轮最后十分钟决定联赛冠军
<MeaCulpa> 意甲其实也不错，但是很难做到90分钟无差别功放
<MeaCulpa> 攻防
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<adam8157> Debian, RHEL, Gentoo都能爆吧...
<adam8157> nyfair: 记得a站文章区曾经有个搞内核的妹子各种吹牛, 是你不?
<huntxu> 意甲站位好看，但是節奏慢
<nyfair> 我就记得一场，什么替补门将被罚下去了，扬科勒当门将然后伤停补时一个角球跑到对面禁区头球捞了一分扳平比分
<adam8157> 扬科勒两米零2
<nyfair> adam8157: 我a站都没号，那家伙叫神马？
<huntxu> nyfair: 揚科勒，你也暴露年齡了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 202
<MeaCulpa> 俗称202...头球粗糙的202
<adam8157> nyfair: 当时路过, 没记
<nyfair> 我还玩过实况3啊
<MeaCulpa> 话说，那个，罗西基去了英超了吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 扬科勒+巴罗什, 挺棒的组合
<nyfair> 哦，实况1都玩过，md的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 在arsenal
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 显然是+罗西基
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 巴罗什算个毛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 巴羅什傷的時間比踢球的時間多吧，不然也是很好的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似我说错了, 就是罗西基
<nyfair> 那不是阿森纳么
 * MeaCulpa 觉得中国球迷喜欢按照中国的纬度分布衡量欧洲球员，认为南方的就细腻，北方的粗糙
 * MeaCulpa 很奇怪的误区
<huntxu> rosicky也是大多特出來的 =.=
 * MeaCulpa 觉得历届丹麦队的半场攻防都比啥意大利希腊精彩细腻的多
<adam8157> 不对 就是巴罗什
<adam8157> 当年捷克世界排名第二的时候 很猛的
<nyfair> 劳德鲁普那对？
 * MeaCulpa 觉得瑞典的扯动突破也很猛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 丹麥瑞典比技術妥妥甩英格蘭
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 中国人喜欢论纬度
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 年轻的解说
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不知哪来的偏见
 * MeaCulpa 觉得南欧球队个人貌似很细腻，打法却...
 * MeaCulpa 甚至觉得西班牙队场面都不好看
<nyfair> 欧洲最南面是算土耳其还是西西里岛还是葡萄牙在直布罗陀门口的那些小岛？
 * MeaCulpa 边路扯动过多的球队，恰恰说明控制力不到极致
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 从西葡到希腊吧
<huntxu> 葡萄牙南端不是嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 希腊也许东欧了
<nyfair> 没啊，我问你们最南面应该算哪个国家
<MeaCulpa> 西班牙
<MeaCulpa> 塞浦路斯...
<MeaCulpa> 单说纬度...土耳其...
<nyfair> 塞浦路斯纬度比西西里高吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 西班牙球場寬度大
<MeaCulpa> 西西里又不是国家...
<adam8157> 明明是以色列
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 是他们人小速度慢，你觉得大
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以色列...我不认为那是一个国家
<nyfair> adam8157: 少拿欧足联说事
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 强盗
<freeflying> 一群小屁孩在吵吵啥啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我挺以色列
<freeflying> adam8157, 拿小jj挺？
 * MeaCulpa 为啥我觉得最好看的球是中学时候的南斯拉夫和小学时候的罗马尼亚...
<nyfair> 犹太人这种败类，真该杀干净
<nyfair> 元首剿匪不力、
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 南斯拉夫現在復國，保証歐洲杯決賽，世界杯四強以上的級別。。。
<freeflying> nyfair, 啧啧，嘴都没个把门的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 94年世界杯，罗马尼亚和阿根廷的小组赛你可以看看，整体足球的极致
<adam8157> nyfair: 有种族灭绝心理的才是渣渣吧 =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 绝对是极致，可惜哈吉傻逼要剃头，可惜马拉多纳被大麻黑了
<nyfair> 呵呵，一个种族天天说要把其他种族灭绝，还写到教条里了，这个种族不该灭绝？
<nyfair> adam8157:
<adam8157> nyfair: 该, 但是有写这个?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那届比赛，罗马尼亚集体染了黄头发，一下子就傻了... 故意漏球连漏三人，都看傻了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 94年... 我才刚上小学
<nyfair> adam8157: 看看圣经最后章创世纪吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... 娃娃
<nyfair> adam8157: 你妹，我还没上小学
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 94年以后就少有整体技术足球了
<adam8157> nyfair: 那你这么说只有我等卡费勒才该活着了, 基本上是个教就有这经文
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以法国和巴西的丑陋的个人直传崛起为分水岭
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子乖, 来个真相
<nyfair> adam8157: 别扯了，你去看看亚洲的各种宗教，哪个提到了种族灭绝？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ronaldo帶壞的啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 创世纪是第一章... 印尼 哈哈
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 太tmd快啦，球往前一踢讓他追就行
<nyfair> 连查拉斯图拉都没这么扯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 98 年开始流行个人速度d1
<huntxu> 此謂之直傳球
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你看Ronaldo在荷兰联赛
<adam8157> nyfair: 你说的是启示录
<nyfair> 实况4，尼日利亚无敌队，速度全体上8
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那个比利时的Nilis, 感觉好牛啊，随便往前一送，Ronaldo就进球
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 真的比利时队拉到世界杯，shit
<nyfair> adam8157: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 埃因霍温，Ronaldo的时代
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 比利時只記得有個wilkins貌似
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别胡说，那年比利时要不是被裁判黑了，16进8就淘汰巴西了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: adam8157 最牛逼的还是阿根廷，坚持打整体，打到犯傻
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: adam8157 还记得那个脑抽的Sorin么...边后卫...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个年代, 我没赶上 =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 后期的Sorin, 巴蒂
<GODDOG> MeaCulpa: 足球？
<MeaCulpa> 都很猛了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: sorin很好啊，一個人占一條邊，誰來揍誰，自己人也不放過
<MeaCulpa> 就是脑子有问题，别人都打速度，就阿根廷打整体
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: sorin是wb的極致
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 今天攻擊力再強的邊後衛也很難達到sorin的高度
<nyfair> 谁说的，看我大天朝武打队
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我就记得94年阿根廷打希腊那场比赛
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 希腊被打的像傻子一样，马拉多纳还进球
<nyfair> 希腊旅游队就别说了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 都是一脚出球
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那个比赛我真看傻了
<huntxu> nyfair: 可是說嵩山還俗歸來的譚望松
<nyfair> 3连败
<MeaCulpa> 感觉阿根廷像14人
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 04年的葡萄牙
<nyfair> huntxu: 正是
<adam8157> nyfair: 曾经专门研究亚伯拉罕三教很久的告诉你, 名义上异教徒权利最高几乎等同于教徒的是伊斯兰, 可惜也就是某些解释章节里说说, 同等升天资格, 但是现实中却是该死的. 犹太自视清高, 对别人不理会. 基督教则高高在上的和你套近乎
<huntxu> 幹不過牛逼的希臘，脫進加時之後，116分鐘死活拼個角球，哐一聲搞定比賽
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: no, 葡萄牙的风格是我讨厌的边路扯动加速度
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 为我不齿
<nyfair> 04年葡萄牙哪来的速度？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 黄金一代都是靠速度的好不好
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 都不是靠站好了打整体的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 04年都老得差不多了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不好
<MeaCulpa> 葡萄牙难看死了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 04年那批人长得难看死了
<roylez> adam8157: 丫的收入，每月攒不到1w$就去自阉好了
<nyfair> 那个时候还有意呆利男模队
<eexpress> roylez: 你冒头了
<huntxu> nyfair: nuno gomes不差啊
<MeaCulpa> 说道速度，我宁可看牛逼的妖怪的哥伦比亚，所有人手叉腰，然后那疯狮子随便一个长传，刷刷的速度，瓦罗西亚 阿斯普利啦
<roylez> eexpress: ee
<adam8157> roylez: 那得准备刀了
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> adam8157: 乐乐欺负你了？
<nyfair> huntxu: 那个是替补的替补
<adam8157> eexpress: 习惯了 =,=
<eexpress> 我明天去武汉。吃他
<huntxu> nyfair: 保萊塔傷了，有踢主力的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 说道尼日利亚的身体，也很妖啊，我记得有人拿角球来做假动作来着，谁啊，是奥可查么
<eexpress> roylez: 不说话了。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 就是角球飞过来丫的右脚踢空，换左脚继续射门...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 非洲柔韌好
<adam8157> eexpress: 一听说吃他就逃跑了...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 内协调性，内速度...
<roylez> eexpress: 考试又砸了，烦
<eexpress> adam8157: lol
<eexpress> roylez: 啥考试
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那个慢动作我看了N遍没看懂
<adam8157> eexpress: 开车吧
<nyfair> 尼日利亚不是奥运会3比0碾压阿根廷么
<eexpress> 原来去考试去了。
<roylez> eexpress: 雅思
<eexpress> 你不是英文牛嘛
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哥伦比亚还6:0 阿根廷了
<eexpress> 比酷胖差点？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 98年3:2西班牙
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 阿根廷那打法很容易被人速度黑的
<nyfair> 玻利维亚还7：0了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 高原...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 艾切维里...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 艾切维里和巴尔德拉马脚后跟传球可以传50米...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 大胖子，你英文比乐乐的，咋样
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 足球小将看过没，打阿根廷这种渣渣队，前10分钟让你3个球都行
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不知道，平时又不用，他可能在外面用的多，我在游戏里骂人多
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求助：无法安装wine，无法删除安装好的wineQQ2012怎么办…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449241 这几天闲着没事装了Ubuntu，由于事先缺乏对Linux的了解，我安装完了才发现这个系统没有QQ客户端，后来听说龙井论坛有wineQQ2012下载，于是我就去下了，但是安装好了之后发现无法启动，也无法卸载…… 我
<eexpress> 。这
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 日本动画我不看的，不如直接打飞机
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 来的实在
<eexpress> roylez: 我这一辈子都不会去考啥英文了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 谁看过Battle Star Galactica
<roylez> eexpress: 不能跟您比
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你牛逼，比划
<eexpress> 你还惦记着干嘛？ roylez
<MeaCulpa> 牛b阿
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 没那环境逼我
<MeaCulpa> cow's puss
<eexpress> 你们都是被逼的？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我也没，找人喷就是
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是阿，你在学数理化的时候我在玩网游...
<eexpress> 俚语？听不懂也继续碰？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 喷阿
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: moron
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> 那鸡同鸭讲了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 别人朝你扔砖头，你难道还看看，还研究研究？直接抄起来扔会去就是
<eexpress> 我喜欢法国佬的英语。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你怎么了这是？C记需要英语？
<MeaCulpa> 说话就有工资？ 带我去呗
<eexpress> 啥。是乐乐还去考试。一把年纪了。你问他啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 同去同去
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: èµ°èµ·
<eexpress> 难道乐乐准备娶外国老婆了？
<eexpress> adam8157: 
<eexpress> 学学
<nyfair> 国庆求推荐能玩的地方
 * MeaCulpa 下个项目装机hostname用kobol, caprica, gemenon
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: bed
<eexpress> nyfair: 你没老公？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啥城市？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 滚
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 滚床单...
<eexpress> 额，他居然先骂酷胖。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没阿，她接我茬呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 你的台式机还在用有线网卡？你Out了。此处有支持linux的无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449243 本店新开业，主要经营无线网卡（支持Linux,win,MAC os等）及无线路由器 正品 包邮哦 http://wanzhoukongyaji.taobao.com/index ... 3.2.RfsdvA 统计信息: 发表于 由 loserboy2004 — 2013-09-23 16:49
<eexpress> 我们两个其实说的意思是一样的。
<eexpress> 哦。好吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 魔都的话可以城隍庙
<MeaCulpa> 看人
<MeaCulpa> 有鱼，人，老外，包子
<adam8157> eexpress: 正在学习
<eexpress> 那破地方，
<eexpress> adam8157: 你估计看漏了关键词
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别扯了，15年前还不错，土著今天去城隍庙那真是病得不轻了
 * MeaCulpa 我要去自然博物馆，膜拜80年代手抄的介绍
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 推荐的，那里的字很好看
<eexpress> 去杭州吧。看美女
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 还有古尸陈列
<adam8157> eexpress: 刚办公室开了瓶红酒, 没看你们聊
<eexpress> 西汉古尸？
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你不曬會死？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 城隍庙我还真去过，遛娃娃
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 最多明代吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 乐乐要娶外国老婆。正在考试。
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 喝醉了咋办
<nyfair> 小刀会
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那不如来看辛追
<adam8157> roylez: 这次考了多少分
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我带娃娃去认识各色人类亚种的，城隍庙和新天地
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 五点了, 喝醉了下班
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 怕他以后看到害怕，早点介绍认识
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 好主意
<roylez> adam8157: L 8 R 8.5 W 6 S 7
<roylez> adam8157: 写作还是砸了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你一个人，推荐去人多的地方，看热闹
<adam8157> roylez: 要求最低而不是平均?
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 有人的话，推荐动物园，上海最牛的绿化
<roylez> adam8157: 4个6.5
<nyfair> 新天地现在也不行了，都是些其实没多少钱的二逼鬼佬和更二逼的硬盘人
<adam8157> roylez: 拜啊, 我啥时候英文能介么棒哦
<iIlL10Oo> 动物每天享受绿色啊
<iIlL10Oo> 动物园 +1
<adam8157> roylez: 下个月再考
<roylez> nyfair: 硬盘你妹子
<nyfair> roylez: 硬盘人你壕
<roylez> nyfair: 土著你的照片呢
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 动物园有野生松鼠
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 魔都绿化最好的公园
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 当然，有点自然的气息，妹子们有的会介意
<nyfair> 动物园太臭了，还是植物园吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 擦
<MeaCulpa> 果然
<MeaCulpa> 植物圆现在烂了
<nyfair> 早烂了
<roylez> adam8157: http://t100.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d558d79b5bd44cba6a8e/460
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://t100.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d558d79b5bd44cba6a8e/460 -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求助：无法安装wine，无法删除安装好的wineQQ2012怎么办…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449241 这几天闲着没事装了Ubuntu，由于事先缺乏对Linux的了解，我安装完了才发现这个系统没有QQ客户端，后来听说龙井论坛有wineQQ2012下载，于是我就去下了，但是安装好了之后发现无法启动，也无法卸载…… 我
<adam8157> roylez: 妈蛋, 我老板坐我旁边今天, 不要NSFW的
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋没有WFH
<nyfair> adam8157: 那个南非佬？
<adam8157> roylez: 住的地方太差, 不想wfh
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋没有work from威海
<adam8157> roylez: 回家也么的意思哦
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋你活该在公司看NSFW图
<adam8157> roylez: 我赶紧记下来, 回家看
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e14d2e8ejw1e8vhl92dklj20a60a3mxc.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157, 我准备到那个乡下工作一段时间
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪个?
<huntxu> roylez: 看來連考不過對你的心理造成很大的壓力啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们家有房子住不
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.tongrennv.com/post/20110209148.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 美国海军聚会（图），庆祝本站日IP过百... - 腐图 - 同人女研究所
<adam8157> freeflying: 威海? 没有给你的...
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 不过山东现在不好了
<bluezd> adam8157: 十一干啥啊
<freeflying> 粮食蔬菜都污染了
<adam8157> freeflying: 咋不好, 全国最好的高速和宽带
<freeflying> adam8157, 你咋不回去呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 没活儿干
<adam8157> freeflying: 得赚钱找妹子成家啊
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 找 nyfair 这个妹子啊
<freeflying> 人还能带你翻墙
<adam8157> freeflying: 真相还没要到
<freeflying> 准备吃晚饭去
<iMadper> adam8157: 要别人真相, 要虔诚, 要先主动给对方真相. 如果对方没被你的真相吓到, 自然, 应该, 或许, 有可能, 会把真相给你
<freeflying> 中午又吃了天妇罗
 * bluezd 求肉身翻墙
<adam8157> freeflying: 才六点
<freeflying> 这回要把天妇罗吃吐了
<freeflying> 以后估计再不想吃了
<adam8157> bluezd: 铜球
<freeflying> adam8157, 无聊啊，没事干
<nyfair> freeflying: 油炸面粉虾
<freeflying> nyfair, 不光虾，他们啥都往里炸
<freeflying> 寿司又吃不起
<roylez> bluezd: 做成丸子，真空包装带出去
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫太狠了
<nyfair> 唉唉，光说天妇罗不够装B啊
<nyfair> 伊势海老
<freeflying> 还不一个毛东西
<nyfair> 壕请我吃神户牛肉
<adam8157> 壕请我吃神户牛肉
<freeflying> adam8157, 赶紧的
<adam8157> 雪花的
<freeflying> adam8157, 你请人吃了，没准有机会哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 要下血本的
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> 砸半个月工资，一次把丫吃腻歪了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 半个月真心不够
<bluezd> roylez: 主席你太狠了
<freeflying> 上等的和牛
<adam8157> freeflying: 够了吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 你工資高當然夠了！！！
<huntxu> QAQ
<freeflying> 你拿一个月，她也不定能吃尽兴
<iMadper> 2000w还不够!
<adam8157> 特级的黑毛和牛要2万5千円，中等的要1万4千円
<roylez> 神马是和牛？
<adam8157> ^^ 不贵啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 那是一小碟
<adam8157> freeflying: 二两嘛
<freeflying> adam8157, 小到你心痛的
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: iMadper ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 汉语里这个 円  读啥
<freeflying> yen?
<iMadper> 黑毛和牛 ... hamo和牛在一起干什么?
<huntxu> 円
<bluezd> gfrog_holiday: 走了 ?
<huntxu> 我居然能打出來
<huntxu> yan
<iMadper> 円...
<huntxu> iMadper: hamo好慘，不來也被黑
<iMadper> 我也能...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没黑啊...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你黑他了?
<iMadper> huntxu: 这就是你的不对了
<fatboy> 谁黑了谁？
<fatboy> 安卓下面有没有什么比较好的聊天软件？
<fatboy> irc的
<bluezd> fatboy: AndChat
<fatboy> 能支持那些聊天？
<adam8157> 读音：yuán（南方也有读“mēn”,粤语为"yān"）
<fatboy> 。。。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 从小学开始那个老师给你留得印象最深 ?
<huntxu> iMadper: adam8157 freeflying http://www.zdic.net/z/15/js/5186.htm
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 円的解释|円的意思|汉典“円”字的基本解释
<adam8157> bluezd: ...这是闹啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 我體檢報告拿到手之後就沒心幹活了 sigh
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 健健康康的，人生還有很長，一點都不用著急。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 诊断你过于受?
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<huntxu> adam8157: 彩超的照片不還給我的嗎？只有胸片和頸椎側位片
<MeaCulpa> 资讯
<adam8157> huntxu: 不鸡到
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装比较旧的Ubuntu 9.04发生错误！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449245 您好！我在真机安装比较旧的Ubuntu 9.04， 提示： 安装程序向硬盘复制文件时遇到错误： [Errno 5] Input/output error 这通常是由于CD/DVD盘片或驱动器有问题，或是硬盘错误造成的。一下措施可能有助于解决问题：清洁盘片、低速刻
<freeflying> huntxu, 你们咋小小年纪个个都这有毛病，哪有毛病的呢
<freeflying> 还不如我老人家
<bluezd> freeflying: 年轻人压力大啊
<freeflying> bluezd, 大毛啊，是你们不好好锻炼，天天乱吃东西，生活无节度
<freeflying> lol
<bluezd> freeflying: 是这样，但是压力还是有的
<freeflying> bluezd, 压力不是原因啊，我们的压力比你们这些小孩大多了
<adam8157> 压力大啊
<bluezd> 做男人难啊
<freeflying> bluezd, 那你自宫了做女人吧
<bluezd> freeflying: ...
<nyfair> 你们咋小小年纪个个都这有毛病，哪有毛病的呢
<nyfair> 还不如我老人家
 * imtxc 压力大啊
 * huntxu 在學erlang
<freeflying> huntxu, 好高级
<nyfair> huntxu: 有时间学这玩意还不如花时间专精一个游戏
<nyfair> 麻将 德州扑克
<huntxu> nyfair: PES2013這個賽季踢到31場，場均淨勝6.5+，失球數5個啊。。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 已經在等2014了。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 其实学语言不如钻研算法，做acm, 然后没准能去谷歌
<bluezd> huntxu: 生涯模式 ?
<huntxu> bluezd: master league
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒數學基礎
<nyfair> freeflying: 那种烂公司有啥好的？我觉得还不如c记
<nyfair> 上班时间只有20%的自由时间，还吹嘘说这是员工福利
<freeflying> nyfair, 乃这分明是黑
<nyfair> google drive是最垃圾的网盘，google code是最垃圾的codehost网站，gtalk是最垃圾的im，google+是最垃圾的约炮网站，都没有之一
<huntxu> gplus還能yp？
<huntxu> 漲姿勢了
<huntxu> 靠我一直沒好好用g+
<adam8157> huntxu: 聪明就可以了, 我发现我没有算法基础也不是科班出身, 但是理解别人算法很快, 至少比coolshell上的某些合作作者快和好
<freeflying> nyfair, 乃这是受了那般刺激啊
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要去修繕我的gplus主頁，下次再和你討論這個問題
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ 你也可以
<adam8157> huntxu: sns只有一个twitter, im只有gtalk, 是不是没希望了...
<iMadper> huntxu: 不了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 我打算从小学开始教我儿子高数
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 教逻辑就好了
<nyfair> g粉很贱的
<nyfair> 你只要保证以后不在度娘贴吧黑google就能去滚一发床单了
<nyfair> 一个想在天朝赚钱又不像遵守天朝法律的脑残公司，能好到哪里去？
<gfrog_holiday> 早
<gfrog_holiday> 来车站来早了
<freeflying> nyfair, lol
<huntxu> nyfair: 吧名拿來
<nyfair> android
<huntxu> nyfair: 還有那g粉id
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 爽啊，这么长的假期不骑车回去？
<nyfair> android吧吧猪
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<gfrog_holiday> 骑回去就挂了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我都為你找好了
<gfrog_holiday> 我的排骨还病着呢
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 1k km而已啊
<nyfair> 大叔每天晚上跑几公里？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 我要是有这么久的假期就去骑了
<gfrog_holiday> 妈蛋，为毛顺口说了排骨
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> gfrog_holiday: 盛京還是哪？
<freeflying> 可不就是排骨啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 找啥?
<gfrog_holiday> 东北一周游
<freeflying> nyfair, 不每天跑啊，尼玛上周跑了个10km, 现在膝盖又不舒服了
<huntxu> iMadper: 滾床單的機會啊，看上面內容
<huntxu> iMadper: 快點去黑google，然後寫個保証書
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 不懂..
<gfrog_holiday> farewell邮件写的是不是太简单了，貌似很多人找不到我的联系方式，哈
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 上周跑完10km，现在又不敢跑了，又没车骑，郁闷啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒救了
<gfrog_holiday> 去健身房踩动感单车
<iMadper> ...
<freeflying> 这垃圾的motel没健身房
<freeflying> 这鸟地方还没别的可选
<gfrog_holiday> 下海游泳
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10安装nagios时编译nrpe error: Cannot find ssl libraries http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449246 ubuntu11.10安装nagios时编译nrpe checking for SSL libraries... configure: error: Cannot find ssl libraries 已安装sudo apt-get install openssl sudo apt-get install libssl-dev 真是无解了，无意中看到linux下的nagios可以监控windows设备，想在自己公司
<^k^> ─> 用起来，好久没接触linux了，遍寻百度找不到方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sz_xuguomin — 2013-09-23 17:45
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网站打开慢，重启apache就好了，过一天又慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449247 如题，该从哪里入手查找原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whwclp — 2013-09-23 17:57
<imtxc> 有啥好事情不
<hongker> 有。。快国庆了。。
<imtxc> 那个………… 是好事情？
<hongker> 可以睡懒觉。。
<jackness> imtxc, 你是上班还是上学啊
<imtxc> jackness: neither.
<jackness> imtxc, 都不是 那你是什么状态
<imtxc> jackness: 你说呢
<imtxc> jackness: 在家待业啊
<jackness> imtxc, 你学什么的待业了？我刚开始学java，你不要吓我 搞得我刚学会就待业
<hongker> jackness: java...
<jackness> hongker, 什么意思
<jack77213> !user
<jack77213> 唉，发错了……
<jack77213> 抱歉
<jackness> imtxc, 我现在学东西 也算是待业了
<jackness> imtxc, 你在哪个城市
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有没有java模拟器能运行手机jar程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449250 如题 因为ubuntu原生的娱乐应用实在太少了 如果能加上java的话 那么很不错 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-23 18:57
<freeflying> 咋这么难找到个懂日语的呢
<freeflying> http://www.nicebaby.co.jp/rental/index.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ News＆Topics|ナイスベビー ベビー用品通販・レンタル
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Problem with MergeList http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449251 Problem with MergeList/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS 下载了steam之后才这样的，不知道我电脑哪里除了问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 pejoicen — 2013-09-23 20:05
<Azurewrath> .mem
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在线看视频卡顿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449252 在优酷等视频网站上看视频卡，一开始播放正常，不一会就会卡，声音正常，点鼠标没反映 统计信息: 发表于 由 mxmlovepst — 2013-09-23 20:12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Ubuntu 使用三年感受 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449253 2010年9月开始使用 Ubuntu，到今天已经三年，觉得非常好用。三大桌面操作系统 Windows、Linux 和 Mac OS X 都用过相当长的一段时间，还是觉得 Ubuntu 用的最顺手。目前家里使用的电脑是 Mac OS X 和 Ubuntu 12.04 双系统，办公则用 Win7 Home 和 Ubuntut 13.0
<maucat> 这个irc里人越来越少了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-mirror下载的源丢失了源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449254 系统ubuntu 12.04 64bit，跑在vmware上 apt-mirror 的配置如下，删去了注释 Code: set base_path /mnt/hgfs/apt-mirror-precise set nthreads     20 set _tilde 0 deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise-secu
<^k^> ─> rity main restricted universe multiverse deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http …
<abc>  /topic
<xiaojunyu> 有人吗
<^k^> xiaojunyu:点点点.  21:42 
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> ls
<xiaojunyu> 没人吗- -
<October21> hello xiaojunyu 
<Jack77213> 也许有，我也不清楚……
<xiaojunyu> - -还真有人耶
<xiaojunyu> 我还不知道怎么用》》》
<xiaojunyu> 去洗澡了
<Jack77213> ………
<October21> xiaojunyu: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8Irssi%E8%AE%BF%E9%97%AEIRC
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: 使用Irssi访问IRC - FedoraProject
<October21> xiaojunyu: 不好意思是命令，不过可以了解IRC的用法及功能
<October21> http://hi.baidu.com/programmeboy/item/24bbdeea7ea7353f86d9dea2
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: irssi 命令_编程小屋_百度空间
<October21> :(弄错了，刚才在看irssi的配置
<xiaojunyu> 好的，谢谢
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • QQ旋风网页助手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449255 原先使用迅雷离线，网上有chrome的插件可以直接导出到YAAW或者wget命令行，但是由于迅雷的持续作恶，大有赶超360之势，故转到QQ，没找到QQ的这个插件，所以自己写了个。 地址: Code: git clone http://git.oschina.net/yky/QQDHelper.git 项目地址: http://git.oschina.n
<October21> xiaojunyu: 这个更好：
<October21> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2416273603
<^k^> October21 ⇪ ti: 【Linux吧】===IRC详细说明===_linux吧_百度贴吧
<October21> ^k^: Thanks!
<^k^> October21, 不要客气。  21:56 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 还不如 Kubuntu 好用呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449256 在我的电脑上（VAIO svs13）用ubuntu真不如kubuntu： 1. Nautilus反应比Dolphin慢很多，打开文件夹、点击地址栏时很明显。 2. 注销了再登录时常常只显示壁纸。 3. Stardict, Qstardict不知怎么都用不了；Truecrypt没有indicator. 4. 各种工具栏什么的太宽了
<^k^> ─> ，不适合13寸屏，还调不了。 5. kde更好看些。 …… 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2013-09-23 22:02
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 攻击 .CN 域名黑客在青岛落网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449257 新浪科技讯 9月23日下午消息，8月25日凌晨，中国.CN域名解析出现大规模解析故障，国家域名解析节点受到拒绝服务攻击。国家互联网应急中心CNCERT/CC运行管理部处长王明华今日透露，这名黑客已经于几日前在山东青岛被抓获。 25日凌
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在linux下调成保护眼睛的颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449258 由于长时间玩电脑，想调成保护色对眼睛有好处，在win在外观中调就可以了，在debian下怎么实现把颜色调成：色调85 饱和度123 平衡度205？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-23 22:13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 图形界面不能取得root权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449259 在图形界面下如果要使用root权限的时候，一般都会有个弹窗，输入root用户的密码。 但是现在弹窗出来，用户名变红了，输入完了之后提示“输入有误，请重试” 曾经用usermod -a -G wireshark $USER将root加入到了wireshark组了。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 bgsmgrx — 2013-09-23 22:40
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Delphi替代品Lazarus的开发速度明显加快 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449260 前一阵子刚出了1.0.12版，今天看到1.2的预览版也出来了 http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2013-09-23 22:42
<hyuim> hi
<hyuim> 有人么。
<^k^> hyuim:点点点.  23:12 
<hyuim> 原来不用注册也可以用。。。
<lostcosta> topic
<hoxily> lostcosta: /topic
<GODDOG> 创新工厂是什么个组织？ 
<knownbad> 黑社会
<knownbad> 你是从没搜寻过？   https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/创新工场
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> http://www.chuangxin.com/
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ chuangxin.com - 创新工场 （Innovation Works）
<GODDOG> 谢谢
<GODDOG> knownbad: 你每天都熬夜的？
<knownbad> 是的，从过年后就还没睡过。
<GODDOG> 好吧 看见李开复了 真牛逼
<knownbad> 也快死了。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 好辛苦
<knownbad> 说的是李开复。  我得等老婆先死我才能死，老婆说的。
<GODDOG> knownbad:  你都有老婆了啊
<knownbad> 娃娃亲。
<knownbad> 八岁就结婚了。
<onlylove> 多好，青梅竹马什么的
<knownbad> 我还火星来的呢。
<GODDOG> 原来是无压力才做程序员
<GODDOG> 晚安
<onlylove> jusss: 半夜不睡来做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 看看
<jusss> 睡觉去
<linyu> 有么有方法拦截以太网帧啊？
<linyu> 想拦截pppoe协议的帧，不知有什么办法
<knownbad> tcpdump
<onlylove> 抓包工具那么多，还有啊，PPPOE协议就在那，自己看协议就是
<linyu> 可以用tcpdump
<linyu> 但是我想把包给drop掉
<linyu> 抓包工具只能把抓，不能drop
<charlie_335> ¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£¡£
<^k^> charlie_335 say: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<charlie_335> NND, wo zai emule shang yong IRC, mei you UTF-8×Ö·û±àÂë......
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近在試驗kde
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎比以前快了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是還是啓動慢
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 哈？
<alvin_rxg> 明天去问电话号码 :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈什麼
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要是你  就現在去要
<alvin_rxg> metro 牛了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怕毛 
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什麼metro
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 艹，她电脑关了，已经上床了都
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: win8, metro
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有什麼牛的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我還沒裝呢
<alvin_rxg> 用着不错 :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒有linux給力
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 時間長了 速度還是問題
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-iXz0h1gVCM4/UkA6EkA1CrI/AAAAAAAC1WQ/vL3BQhXMhew/w426-h930/549f8a4djw1e8wlbqjc8cj20hs0bt0uf.jpg
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 越南姑凉咋差别这么大嘞……为啥那家伙经常9点到10点之间就睡了呢……而且早上还6点多起床，哪怕没课的周末……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆也從來不熬夜
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什麼女人都有
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 现在隔壁那家伙经常晚上10点回来吧，偶尔凌晨2点还能听到动静……早上我不到9点走人了，她还没起床……估计她都12点才起来
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 那也该关电脑前看看 email 啊………………………… TaT
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看什麼email? 你給她發了郵件?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接敲門就是了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在看g+ 笑抽了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 直接过去敲门还得看运气……得看她有没有带着耳机听音乐……以前她还住隔壁的时候就因为有啥事敲过好多次了，将近一半是不应的，后来说是带着耳机在听音乐……
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 别说了，7点钟的时候过去敲过了我
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 泡妞必須要有恆心
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 繼續上
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 以前还有次我去楼上拜访同学忘带钥匙了，在外面等到差不多9点她开门………………
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: plan b, 明天早上7点半过去。毕竟我明天白天没时间。8点上课，下午还要去实验室。估计很晚回来。所以……7点半过去。理由也好说 :p
<alvin_rxg> 哦不对，还要计划 plan c...最近的不确定性太多了
<charlie_335> 。。
<knownbad> 门上贴条子？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 来来往往好多人拉…
<knownbad> 门下赛条子？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 呃……
<knownbad> 如果构思好可能还加分。
<knownbad> 就说最近天气凉想帮她蓋被子。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 可行
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接上就是了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 費那事幹嘛
<knownbad> 下雪时和她共享体温。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 直接过了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不行?
 * stmsgebjgd 升級臺式機的debian 到testing
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 7点钟她没开门啊
<knownbad> 死机。
<knownbad> 一定死。
<knownbad> 必死。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 死不了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, steam上好多linux的遊戲 真心不錯
<knownbad> 我死过，但不是Debian的错。   用的Liquorix kernel。
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: knownbad: http://uploadpie.com/FwzPu
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> 妈的，以为是越南妹子的照片。
<knownbad> 你监控她？
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> arp 有啥
<knownbad> 这个可千万别让她知道。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 得等到 blabla 的时候才能知道
<alvin_rxg> 我是以这个作参考，然后跑过去敲门的
<knownbad> 就是别说喽了嘴。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沒意思 直接上就是了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想當年 我泡我老婆
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 大哥，说了7点钟去过啦
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一戰成功
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 現在過去啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 交流下
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 他妈的我回来都6点多了
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 这时候她更不会开门的好吧
<knownbad> 好似只要女方有点喜欢你，稍微的半推半就可以。   要不她会直接喊强奸。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 號稱在linux上跑 life4dead2比win上強好幾倍
<knownbad> 肯定只是某个benchmark而已。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我知道啊。先得有个半推半就的机会啊
<knownbad> 全面的100x不可能。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我說100倍了?
<knownbad> 遇过前几次被拒绝但后来又可以。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö!
<knownbad> 哦，看错了。
<knownbad> 但几倍也太牵强了些。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 什麼眼神
<knownbad> 有个原本以为不成的，但后来竟然叫我爬她窗子。
<alvin_rxg> 爬窗子？
<knownbad> 不想她父母知道。
<alvin_rxg> 大半年没去上过课了。今天过去听了一下，觉得德语似乎问题不大？…
<alvin_rxg> *听*没问题
<knownbad> 以前是你耳被嘛
<knownbad> 耳被还是耳背？
<knownbad> 我中文不好。
<alvin_rxg> 我中文也有点不行了。偶尔说不清楚话
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 背 外國人好好學中文哈
<stmsgebjgd> charlie_335, win黨
<stmsgebjgd> charlie_335, 設置個別的用戶名啊
<stmsgebjgd> 估計是個妹子
<stmsgebjgd> 我了個去  小孩嚷嚷了
<knownbad> 老婆也想要个女儿。
<knownbad> 但亲戚朋友都算了她生儿子。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不是還沒懷孕麼
<knownbad> 她就不甘心，我说都没怀孕呢。
<knownbad> 是啊，她超会跟自个过不去。
<knownbad> 我和家里都没要求她得生比比也没说要男孩女孩。   她就是和自己过不去。
<knownbad> 我妈都当面跟她说了要生，男孩女孩一样好
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 還是先懷孕吧
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 需要幫忙 可以找ofan
<knownbad> 是嘛。
<knownbad> 推我屁股？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我看行
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, ofan的絕技 秒收回春
<knownbad> 怕他手指不安分戳我屁眼。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 這個難說
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 賤貓在線呢
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, gtalk上
<knownbad> 所以你得帮帮松鼠啊，免的他误入基途。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 這邊松鼠多  他有很多對象的
<knownbad> 知道，我都随他。   有时不知道他想些什么。   我也只是陪他聊天。   其他的在他自己。
<knownbad> 可能得等松鼠开荤了。。。
<knownbad> 他现在吃素着。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠擼的多  不要緊的
<stmsgebjgd> debian版本升級 是真慢
<knownbad> 换个mirror？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 早就下載完了  配置呢
<knownbad> 那就等等。   去换尿布？
<knownbad> 表弟的儿子五个月大就能说妈妈了，老婆说神了。  我是不清楚。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 正常  我家女兒天天已經在說話了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 四個半月
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 2個月的時候就天天和我媽在有問有答了
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  04:28 
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, steam installing
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 次哦 竟然是i386的
<knownbad> 被骗了吧。
<knownbad> 算了Skype也是。
<knownbad> 但意外的好用。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, stable的不好用
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 日的
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 升級到了testing 發現還要上閉源驅動
<knownbad> stable+nonfree还可以接受。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 沒法用steam
<knownbad> testing+nonfree更好但问题多。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 次奧  剛升級到testing 後悔了
<knownbad> 还好你老婆忙着要不捏你蛋蛋。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 可以downgrade
<knownbad> 问题更多。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 未必
<knownbad> 干脆dual boot两个partitions好了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, http://ispire.me/downgrade-from-debian-sid-to-stable-from-jessie-to-wheezy/
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ⇪ ti: Downgrade from Debian SID to Stable from Jessie to Wheezy ← ISPIRE.ME
<^k^> 05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-24
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • SteamOS要来咯，专为游戏发布的Linux糸统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449266 image.jpg 数千款游戏，数百万用户，你所爱的Steam的一切。 专为电视和客厅设计的免费操作系统即将到来。 Steam即将迎来一个新的操作系统 在我们试着将Steam带入客厅的过程中，我们得出了一个结论：对用户来说最有价值最适
<jiero> steamos 哈。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教：怎样用命令行方式启动VMware虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449267 以前用virtualbox时可以自己建立一个启动器，点击就可以直接打开VM中已经安装好的虚拟机（而不是先打开VMware再打开虚拟机）。后来Virtualbox越来越慢不好用，改用VMware，安装了一个XP，但在网上没搜到怎样才能实现
<xiaojunyu> 有人么
<^k^> xiaojunyu:点点点.  08:50 
<xiaojunyu> - -
<eexpress> 小菌鱼？
<xiaojunyu> 啊？
<eexpress> 小龟鱼？
<xiaojunyu> 肖俊宇
<eexpress> 额。irc不兴拼音的。
<eexpress> 改一个随机数的nick吧。
<freeflying> eexpress, 大神你又忽悠人家了
<eexpress> 侯总，你还不回来，带点吃的来。
<eexpress> 别被AV导演看中哦。
<xiaojunyu> -- 
<eexpress> xiaojunyu: momo 乖
<xiaojunyu> 你们打的不是拼音啊
<eexpress> 我是说你的nick
<eexpress> 用拼音的nick，就显得是小白。
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> 我的nick 不是中文啊
<xiaojunyu> xiaojunyu
<eexpress> 难道你是妹子？这么罗嗦呢
<xiaojunyu> 汉子
<eexpress> 女汉子哦。知道
<xiaojunyu> 妹子有玩这的么
<xiaojunyu> - -
<eexpress> 妹子喜欢文学气息的，有玩的
<xiaojunyu> - -
<eexpress> 这里充满着心理暗示和文学气息。
<freeflying> eexpress,  你丫又在瞎忽悠人了
<eexpress> freeflying: momo
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 你还不去报道。
<xiaojunyu> eexpress: 你寂寞了
<eexpress> 不和拼音的说话了。
<xiaojunyu> 为什么没什么人
<xiaojunyu> 可以自己创个频道么
<eexpress> 可以
<xiaojunyu> 要钱么
<eexpress> 随便 /join #xjy
<neathword> 大家都去煮泡面了
<xiaojunyu>  - - 这就可以了？
<xiaojunyu> 我怎么同时开两个房间，切换
<eexpress> 这样点，http://imagebin.org/271751
<xiaojunyu> - -这是什么
<xiaojunyu> ls
<neathword> 他的意思是用软件
<xiaojunyu> 我用的irssi
<xiaojunyu> - -
<neathword> irssi 命令
<leemeng0x61>    /j -ubuntu #xxx-channel
<xiaojunyu> 这是什么
<leemeng0x61> 就是你想要的
<leemeng0x61> 命令前不要加空格
 * xiaojunyu 晕倒
<leemeng0x61> xiaojunyu, 慢慢晕
<xiaojunyu> 不行
<xiaojunyu>    /window new 可以新开一个
<leemeng0x61> 那是开一个pannal
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> 直接两边join就行了- -
 * xiaojunyu 晕倒
 * xiaojunyu 死了
 * jiero 埋了 xiaojunyu
 * xiaojunyu 重生了
<xiaojunyu> - -我又来了
 * jiero 又埋了 xiaojunyu
<xiaojunyu> -- 
 * xiaojunyu 又重生了
<xiaojunyu> ls
<xiaojunyu> ls
 * jiero 刀背砍晕xiaojunyu
<mohli> gfrog_holiday: 要休长假吗？
<xiaojunyu> - - 我注册了怎么还是会被基调
<xiaojunyu> - -
 * xiaojunyu 死了
<koe> 困
<xiaojunyu> --
<xiaojunyu> 你干嘛了
<koe> 昨晚看动画片
<xiaojunyu> 我看圣斗室了的
<jackness> 早上好，各位
<iMadper> 清关需要多久呀, 候总 freeflying 
<freeflying> iMadper, 不知道啊，没搞过
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃, 好吧~
<ofan> yooooooooooo ladies
<ofan> openshift好卡
<iMadper> ofan: 跟heroku比呢?
<ofan> iMadper: 比什么
<ofan> 在创建app页面卡住了
<iMadper> ofan: 速度呀. 你不是说openshift卡吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 额... 报bug...
<ofan> We appear to be having technical difficulties
<ofan> iMadper: 有时候heroku也卡
<iMadper> ofan: 呃... 
<ofan> heroku会自动暂停你的app，如果一直空闲
<iMadper> 哦...
<iMadper> ofan: 你的app每天定期下载个东西然后删了就行了吧...
<ofan> ..一会就暂停了
<iMadper> ofan: 好吧..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • mvln 移动并软链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449268 Code: ● cat mvln.bash #!/bin/bash u="mv Source Destine; ln -sf Destine Source" [ -z "$1" ] && echo $u && exit [ ! -f "$1" ] && echo "first argument need regular file." && exit s=`readlink -f "$1"` if [ -d "$2" ]; then    d=`readlink -f "$2"`/`basename "$1"` else    if [ -e "$2" ]; then       echo "second argument i
<^k^> ─> s exist file."       exit    else       d=`dirname "$2"`       i
 * kingbo 3G无线网卡E261一直没搞好，昨晚还拔号，以为好了，今早又找不到硬件了
<kingbo> 好怪
<kingbo> 内核问题，能选的好象都选上了
<kingbo> modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1446只能创建/dev/ttySUB0,没有123其它3个块，而且wvdial拔号不成功
<kingbo> ym
<lainme> cherrot: 不是
<iMadper> lainme: 早. 
<iMadper> lainme: 乃还有啥推荐没? 上次的小熊饼干很赞
<eexpress> 来米妹
<iMadper> lainme: 哦, 珍妮曲奇, 很赞
<iMadper> eexpress: 早 神
<eexpress> iMadper: 额。有情况
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥情况?
<eexpress> 为啥妹子给你饼干吃
<eexpress> iMadper: momo 说话嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是给我饼干, 是我要送人东西, lainme 给我推荐那款...
<eexpress> 额
<iMadper> eexpress: 不过, 你要给我饼干, 也行. 
<iMadper> eexpress: :-)
<huntxu> iMadper: 送Godiva
<iMadper> huntxu: 好
<eexpress> iMadper: 你。。上次都没给我吃的
<iMadper> huntxu: 巧克力嘛
<eexpress> 送美女的礼物？
<iMadper> eexpress: 乃这么大了... 要给也给神仔嘛.
<huntxu> iMadper: 香水怎樣？
<eexpress> 巧克力+钻石，足够了。 iMadper
<iMadper> ... 钻石...
<eexpress> huntxu: 那假了
<iMadper> huntxu: 打算等pudge回来的时候给我带一瓶呢
 * iMadper 来瓶2.25L的香水
<eexpress> iMadper: 婚前送这，显得你像老男人？
<iMadper> eexpress: 我本来就老了..
<eexpress> 不是吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀...
<iMadper> eexpress: 上个周末吃自助, 发现我已经不复当年之勇了
<eexpress> @@
<huntxu> iMadper: 上次買了這個 http://www.amazon.cn/Versace范思哲幻影金钻香体礼盒/dp/B00B4N6ORK/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1379992027&sr=8-13&keywords=versace
<eexpress> 最后一次吃2个汉堡，记得是10年前。 iMadper
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/Versace -- unhandled responsein get body
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 地址里面, 为什么会有中文呀...
<eexpress> cn
<eexpress> .
<huntxu> iMadper: 問amazon
<wiiw> huntxu: 如果浏览器里面是gbk的中文,就挂了吧
<huntxu> wiiw: 不知道呀
<eexpress> wiiw: url都转码了吧
<huntxu> wiiw: 可能會轉成%xx這樣的吧
<Guest14463> 哈哈
<eexpress> 服务器应该会翻译
<jiero> iMadper:  你可以送蓝宝石啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 蓝宝石比钻石贵
<eexpress> jiero: 送祖母绿
<Guest14463> shnem
<jiero> eexpress: 这名字。。。
<wiiw> o
<jiero> eexpress: 祖母 绿。。。
<eexpress> iMadper: 送假和田边角料
<\q> iMadper: leecade lpy aomemo 有哪些是你們學校的？http://maskray.me/blog/2012-11-21-tuna-npm-mirror 竟然有這麼多評論……淚流滿面
<xiaojunyu> -- 
<xiaojunyu> 我去
<iMadper> \q: 我只认识 lpy
<iMadper> \q: 难道他们用的是 xxx@mail.sysu.edu.cn 跟你联系的?
<iGoogle> ee教人送钻石。祖母绿，你送不？
<iMadper> jiero: .... 我就五毛...
<iMadper> iGoogle: ...
<eexpress> ？
<xiaojunyu> 什么
<jiero> iMadper: 5毛，买颗草莓包起来
<jiero> lol
<xiaojunyu> -  -
<\q> iMadper: 沒有，都是評論。一個19小時前的評論和一個5小時前的……我就聯繫到一起了
<jiero> iMadper: 给你5毛钱的种子，你要种出参天大叔
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哈哈啊
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 我在看, 可能是吧... sysu在弄自己的同步服务器?
<\q> iMadper: 不知道你們在做什麼……
<huntxu> iMadper: 無美女的東校區渣渣
<xiaojunyu>  --
<jiero> huntxu:  小狐狸
 * xiaojunyu 死了
 * jiero 直接把 xiaojunyu 尸体拍照网上传播
 * xiaojunyu 原地满血满状态复活
<iMadper> jiero: ... 大叔....
<xiaojunyu> 我怎么接到了english的消息，怎么不接受？
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<jiero> xiaojunyu: 无视
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请高手看看，这条语句是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449270 小妹刚开始学习shell scripting. 请高手看看，这条语句是什么意思？ TESTDIR=$(echo ${0%/*}|sed "s#\.#`pwd`#") 先谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 七彩虹 — 2013-09-24 11:17
<xiaojunyu> - - 
<shellcoder> 感觉上写的有些问题。
<shellcoder> 就是执行 echo ${0%/*}| sed "s#\.#`pwd`#"  结果赋给  TESTDIR 变量
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装linux把windows全部硬盘分区的数据丢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449271 安装linux13.04时选择了删除win7和以前linux版本的全部数据，windows全部硬盘分区变成一个了分区了。该怎么恢复，跪求。！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjzbl — 2013-09-24 11:45
<jackness> iMadper, 等我看完，麻烦你继续帮我推荐啊
<YeLee> ee这是要干嘛？
<jiero> YeLee: 噎著了
 * jiero 摸摸 YeLee
<freeflying> iMadper, 你连jiero都叫大叔了，那轮着辈得叫我爷爷了啊
<YeLee> ee召唤本王出来有何贵干？O:-)
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<jiero> YeLee: 证明他噎了。
<xiaojunyu> 不是很稳定啊
<YeLee> ee住院了？:-D
<jiero> 好久不带眼镜了
<xiaojunyu> - -
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于chrome使用flashplugin-installer图片显示错位的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449273 情况1 ：chrome+默认的pepflash可以正常显示所有的图片，但一些中文网站无法正常显示中文； 情况2 ：chrome+apt-get install的flashplugin-installer，可以正常显示中文，但是部分网站显示图片会错位； 情况3 ：firefox+apt-
<xiaojunyu> 我怎么老掉线
<xiaojunyu> ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs |
<^k^> xiaojunyu ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> freeflying is now known as freeflying_away
<xiaojunyu> --
<jiero> xiaojunyu: 小子
<xiaojunyu> 干嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求swf转换成视频的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449274 看到很多视频转换软件，什么mencoder啊，不过没搜到swf转换成视频的软件，可以推荐几个使用方便的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-24 12:26
<iMadper> freeflying_away: ... 没叫呀...
<iMadper> jackness: 看完了, 很久的
<iMadper> jackness: 至少今年我是不用帮你推荐了
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> 哈哈
<jackness> iMadper, 你那么有信心啊 我看书很快的
<iMadper> jackness: 乃不是买csapp了嘛?
<iMadper> jackness: 且看呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 好久不见你了~ jyf~
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在天天就是看书学习的
<iMadper> yunfan: 去上海干嘛?
<xiaojunyu> - -
<jackness> iMadper, csapp
<iMadper> yunfan: 好久不见, 给+个v
<yunfan> 我就去那 弄个服务器托管 然后开卖vps
<yunfan> 给v有贸用
<iMadper> yunfan: 你去了?
<jackness> iMadper, 那本书我没买吧 我机买了两本书啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 难怪好久不见你了...
<iMadper> jackness:啥?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我本来是准备年底回南方去杭州的
<yunfan> 现在看来 要考虑下上海
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 那好呀, 我当你客户呀
<iMadper> yunfan: 要是好用, 我还能帮你拉客源
<jackness> iMadper, csapp是什么，我好像没买啊
 * iMadper 其实, 我的梦想职业是, 拉皮条的
<iMadper> jackness: baidu一搜就有了
<yunfan> iMadper: 拉客 你是骆驼样子
<yunfan> do今天送10美元
<jackness> iMadper, 好吧我学英文的 都没记住缩写 我是有点菜了 我打算两个月把这两本书干掉
<iMadper> jackness: 你买的哪两本?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Steam的dota2什么时候可以输入中文？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449275 Steam的dota2什么时候可以输入中文？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-09-24 12:44
<xiaojunyu> @^k^
<xiaojunyu> @^k^
<jackness> iMadper, 你知道的啊 现代操作系统和深入了解计算机系统
<iMadper> jackness: 哦, 这些够看了, 头过年应该不需要我再推荐了
<yunfan> csapp+osdi3
<roylez> yunfan: 好久不见
<jackness> iMadper, 好吧 看来我必须加快看书速度了半年看两本书 我恐怕永远是菜鸟了
<genophy> ..
<genophy> 其实每晚看三个小时，1000页，也许只要一个月就可以过滤。笔记最重要。
<roylez> genophy: 看毛书...
<xiaojunyu>  --
<genophy> ..
<yunfan> roylez: 哥一直都在irc上
<roylez> yunfan: o
<yunfan> genophy: 其实不用担心 这里书呆子没几个 许多人都不读哪些书 照样一个月几万
<yunfan> 不然你问问当当哥
<roylez> genophy: 问问当当
<yunfan> roylez: 你用lxc不
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道是啥
<genophy> 我基本没什么问题，除了bug
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐伯
<jiero> yunfan: 耐不住寂寞么
<yunfan> jiero: 是
<yunfan> roylez: 帮我留意魔都招人的
<jiero> yunfan: 匿迹
<jiero> yunfan: 主席还在魔都么
<yunfan> jiero: 难道在武汉？
<roylez> yunfan: .
<roylez> yunfan: 丫不上irc怎么可能知道
<yunfan> roylez: 你之前好像跟我说过吧
<yunfan> 既然不再魔都 多半是回武汉
<freeflying> yunfan, 这丫又回魔都了
<jackness> 我知道这里很多高手的 我估计我不看书的话 永远在这里听大神们讲故事了
<freeflying> jackness, 这里就没聊过计算机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！，win7下安装ubuntu遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449276 win7下安装用ultraiso刻录u盘镜像是ubuntu-13.04-destop-amd64.iso，完成后启动boot显示结果是： no default or ui confguration directive found! 刻录的镜像是ubuntu-13.04-destop-i386.iso却能安装，但是引导出错，easybcd设置不成功。我想装64位的该怎
<^k^> ─> 么办？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxtsina — 2013-09-24 13:01
<onlylove> freeflying: 表真相嘛
<freeflying> yunfan, 说说你用lxc干啥
<jackness> freeflying, 是啊 这点我也发现了。只是各种讲故事还是有的，不过偶尔你们会聊计算机，比如编译什么出问题了啊 比如看到过聊网页服务器的什么引擎的
<freeflying> 这些都是表象，这里的宅宅们每天都关注 acfun， 比如 ---> roylez 
<onlylove> yunfan: lxc？我就看到聚美的招聘有提到过lxc
<jackness> 呵呵 ，不知道roylez为什么那么喜欢动漫吗？
<freeflying> onlylove, 聚美是啥公司
<onlylove> freeflying: 一个卖化妆品的，不过根据资深MM讲，里面不少假货
<jackness> 聚美优品 
<jackness> 没买过
<onlylove> freeflying: 在前程无忧的招聘要求debian ,nginx 和kvm lxc
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个不奇怪了，如果是企业内部的话，lxc其实比kvm更方便
<onlylove> jackness: 乃又不是妹子，去那买啥？
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实我看过他公司网页以后，觉得他更需要一个web设计师
<freeflying> onlylove, 人家后端也很重要好不好
<freeflying> onlylove, 电子商务都是在拼后端
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是前端体验很烂，后台做再好有毛用
<freeflying> 物流啊，IT 的基础设施 
<onlylove> freeflying: 我没有丝毫说后端不重要的意思
<freeflying> onlylove, 前端那是人家设计师的活了，不是攻城狮的了
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃先去聚美的主页看看吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 同样的后台，聚美绝对被其他人甩一条街
<freeflying> onlylove, 你要去干设计师啊
<freeflying> onlylove, 反正不能干运维
<onlylove> 喵的那个让我买硬盘的突然又不要了，还好我没下单
<onlylove> freeflying: 我想去，人不理我
<onlylove_> freeflying: 我都有点怀疑他是做广告
<yunfan> onlylove: 我可不会lxc
<onlylove_> freeflying: 刚掉线了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不会可以学么，技术这东西
<yunfan> 话说以前看技校广告有说教autocad的 我现在才知道那东西用visual lisp开发 真是错失了一次正确道路啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没必要 那是运维的路线 
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=M-6Qug6MgSUuZv2UFUqbWQYRdypWZ6VNmp9vI_fQM79NAsVHkZzfNPo48EtHZAz9-2kwqrv0HAkeZjFV4NF6u_
<^k^> onlylove_ ... ⇪ lxc_百度百科
<onlylove_> yunfan: autocad14还是啥的，就是dos底下的那个，用的好像是lisp的
<void1> 技校autocad怎么可能教二次开发
<void1> 教教基本做图还差不多
<jackness> onlylove, 我女朋友会上去买些东西的，听说挺优惠的。我上次送我女朋友的香水就上面买的
<onlylove> jackness: 小心假货
<freeflying> onlylove, 有真货吗
<jackness> onlylove,这个我不懂，没听女朋友说有假货
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个是运维路线啊，我不知道啊，我不会编码
<onlylove> freeflying: 当然有
<onlylove> freeflying: 全假货早该倒闭了
<onlylove> jackness: 你运气好，么买到盗版货，或者你女朋友对这东西资历不够，识别不出
<jackness> 我想买到假货的概率恐怕没那么大吧
<onlylove> jackness: 假货一般的是进口货
<onlylove> jackness: 那种比代购便宜很多的那种
<jackness> onlylove，我没有研究过，化妆品 反正也是难得买一些的。她自己觉得用得好就可以了 我反正只管付钱
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, 有錢人
<freeflying> jackness, 好男人
<onlylove> jackness: 有时候有些国货反而比进口货好
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, 哦 看錯了 是難得買一些
<jackness> 说出来惭愧，天天被女朋友说黑心，畜生，昨天刚吵完架，已经把我拉黑了
<onlylove> jackness: 你怎么弄的啊
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, ..........
<jackness> 双鱼座的女生伤不起啊 我都不知道我说了什么了 其实我没说什么 但是她就火了 我一点办法都没有
<onlylove> jackness: 双鱼座女生多好，你信那个？你啥星座
<jackness> 我准备准备守着imdaper过一辈子了
<jackness> 我双子座
<freeflying> jackness, 出柜了啊
<onlylove> 既然这样，你为啥不找天秤座或者水瓶座呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃也被出柜了 
<freeflying> <jackness> 我准备准备守着imdaper过一辈子了
<jackness> 因为我对那两个星座的女孩没感觉
<onlylove> freeflying: 我看那句话，差点笑喷了
<jackness> iMadper, 我的意思是守着你看书一辈子
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 
<iMadper> ....
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> 不要黑我呀... freeflying 
<jackness> 不要误解了
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, 這念頭還有人信星座?
<hoxily|droid> 被表白了呢，madper
<jackness> 我是不信啦 我觉得爱情还是看感觉
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 有些东西你不信还不行
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, 太老套了  還是年齡更準
<jackness> stmsgebjgd, 年龄有什么准的
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 年龄怎么讲
<yunfan> void1: 如果你有探索精神 不可能不去了解这东西可以二次开发的
<pinygu> z
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, jackness 就是別是一天生的就好了 剩下的無所謂
<yunfan> jackness: 什么黑心？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, jackness XD
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是运维？
<jackness> 一天生的？不懂
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不是……我想做，你有机会么
<jackness> 一天生的就不能有爱情了？
<onlylove> jackness: 同一天生日……说起来就是同一个星座了
<jackness> 同星座不可以吗？
<jackness> 不懂
<onlylove> jackness: 但是就是同一天生日，还要考虑上升星座，月亮星座，金星位置和出生地点
<jackness> 运维，是服务器的运行和维护吗？完全不够知识吧我
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, onlylove 扯
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, SA
<jackness> onlylove, 你对星座的研究好像我一个女性朋友一样专业啊
<onlylove> jackness: 服务器维护比星座简单多了
<jackness> onlylove, 我不知道什么时候可以这么说，我很想能成为大神
 * iMadper 表示自己干不来运维, 乖乖当qa吧
<onlylove> 我上学的时候专门画过星盘
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥干不来
<onlylove> iMadper: qa很简单么
<jackness> 你太牛了 星盘我是不懂的 那个女性朋友很懂 我有时候会问问
<iMadper> onlylove: 我勉强能做
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥叫勉强能做啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 就直接去投简历就是了
<jackness> qa是什么 不懂 质量保证？
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是算是比较简单得了
<onlylove> yunfan: 泥牛入海懂不，没动静，人根本不看
<onlylove> jackness: 因为软件是人写的，而占星学这东西，天知道是咋回事
<onlylove> For the record,that psychotic rant was a concise summation of the research of Bertram Forer, who, in 1948, proved conclusively through meticulously designed experiments that astrology is nothing but pseudo-scientific hokum. 
<onlylove> 有资料记载，1948年巴纳姆通过精密设计的实验，
<onlylove> 最终证实了占星术完全是伪科学的废话。
<jackness> onlylove, 所以还是学好软件吧 占星术就算了 完全不懂
<onlylove> jackness: 所以和你说服务器维护简单
<stmsgebjgd> jackness, onlylove 拜下2位大媽
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你才是大妈，你们全家都是大妈
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你说不是同一天就好，来说说为啥
<jackness> 哈哈 他那是乱扯的
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 说不出你祖宗八代都是大妈
<jackness> 不要生气 虚拟世界重在和谐 我完全不在意
<onlylove> 我只是不理解有人允许自己伪科学却说别人的伪科学是大妈
<jackness> onlylove, 你学运维的吗？我不知道我具备什么样的资格的时候可以随意找份it工作了
<jackness> 他估计是寂寞了 所以随便说说的
<jackness> 别在意
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会啊 要不去你perl论坛找找 
<yunfan> onlylove: perl社区运维多
<onlylove> jackness: 鸟哥的两本书看过没，看过了，看懂了，基本可以去做运维了，不过呢，怎么去获得那个工作，就看运气了，像我这种没人要的……
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦这！perl，那只有神才懂的东西
<jackness> onlylove，鸟哥的私房菜？哪两本？等我看完手头的两本书 ，我会接着买书的
<jackness> onlylove, 为什么你没人要 你缺乏什么
<onlylove> jackness: 不用买，直接搞电子版的，顺便和你说，基本国内搞运维的都不在这边混，他们眼里linux是服务器，自己一边用qq沟通，一边抱怨这不会那不会
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 大媽果然很認真
<onlylove> jackness: 不知道缺啥，大概是眼缘
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 同是一类，有啥好嘲讽的，你不也是么
<jackness> onlylove, 哪里有电子版 直接告诉我地址 我看完就去看 我缺乏的知识太多了
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 我不是的
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 我打破所有的世俗看法
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 说说同一天为啥不行
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 因爲老婆太老
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 最好你92  你老婆18
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> jackness: 忘了，网上很多下载的，就是基础篇和服务器篇
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你直接说你是杨振宁不就完了
<jackness> onlylove, 鸟哥的基础篇 我搜搜看
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 我很想
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 知道一树梨花压海棠啥意思不
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 母雞
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 自己搜
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 要出門上班了
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 鸳鸯被里成双夜，一树梨花压海棠
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 還是不懂  太深奧了
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 说的就是十八新娘八十郎
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 一共四句的绝句，没啥难理解的
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 不是挺好麼
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 女的自慰  男的看
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 这次不深奥了？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove, 深  奧
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 我不说你什么了，不是一类人果然说不一起去
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 强盗众人推
<onlylove> jiero: 墙倒众人推，表乱写
<yunfan> onlylove: 你既然知道国内那帮运维的面目 你还担心啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 我第一家公司的运维是在win上管理我们的bsd服务器的 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不反感win上管理server，我只是反感他们的有些做法而已，我只是想凭自己能力找个能糊口的工作，仅此而已
<stmsgebjgd> jiero, 推我幹嘛 推倒二代纔是真的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我才不管他们怎么做呢 聊天是个人的事 用q也好 irc也好 我都不管 我只是告诉你他们水平不怎么样 但是照样找得到工作
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以有时候更想去外企，但是外企一般不会把这些外包的
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以说，有些时候有些事很奇怪么
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 推崇啊。
<onlylove> yunfan: 人可以上班现学也不要我这会的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在想要不要出钱考下oracle的那个认证
<jackness> onlylove, 你是什么情况，你水平比他们好 ，公司干嘛不找你？很奇怪
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 问题依旧... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448353 双子云 写道: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=399209 问题跟链接里的不一样 最近出去参加学术会议，发现在宾馆里有线插上指示等是会亮的，可以正常联网，说明硬件、驱动都是正常的。 但回到学校，连有线指示灯还是不会亮(不是网
<^k^> ─> 线的问题，在同学那里试过) 前辈知道问题处在什么地方吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gapple3 — 2013-09-24 13:46
<onlylove> jackness: 水平问题不是一天两天看出来的，而且就算你水平高，也存在说庙小给不起工资留不住人这样的想法
<onlylove> 出去透气去，在屋里憋着怪闷得慌
<onlylove> 诶？大妈怎么走了
<jiero> 大妈？
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd
<jackness> onlylove, 额，你工资要求很高吗？感觉还没有入行，很多东西都不懂的
<jiero> jackness: 听话的。我觉得onlylove不是很听话。
<onlylove> jackness: 我，不高吧，税后4K而已
<onlylove> jiero: 哦这！表真相
<jiero> jackness: 人以类聚
<jackness> jiero, 额。。。只是四千要求不算高啊
<jackness> jiero, 他不听话，还是觉得不明白，上班工作要怎么听话，说什么做什么就可以了啊
<onlylove> jackness: 有人会给你2000来刺激你的
<jackness> onlylove, 额，运维待遇会那么差吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好考下 没坏处
<onlylove> jackness: 有些事你以后就明白了，不听话总是有原因的，职场倾轧太恶心
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个好贵啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就不考呗 不是必须条件 
<onlylove> jackness: 我在家的时候就被坑过，所以见了有些人就神烦
<onlylove> yunfan: oracle那认证基本和工资挂钩的样子……
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以那认证我看着很纠结，想考么钱，又怕考上没工作
<onlylove> jackness: 是，说什么就做什么好了，但是出问题肯定是你的错，背后捅刀子的还不知道是哪个 cc jiero 
<jackness> onlylove, 看来职场也是黑暗的啊，我还是安心看书学习吧 半年后的工作如何还不知道呢
<onlylove> jackness: 我只是比较背而已，希望你以后表遇见猪一样的队友
<onlylove> jackness: 工作的事情慢慢来，急不得慢不得
<jackness> onlylove, 呵呵，不是最怕猪一样的 队友 不怕神一样的对手吗
<onlylove> jackness: 到哪里都一样的，不怕神一样的BOSS，就怕猪一样的队友
<jackness> onlylove, 我还是祈祷我这次学习成功，然后工作顺利了。
<jiero> 呼吸困难。
<onlylove> jiero: 出去透气吧
<jiero> 我发现别人是 3秒一呼吸，我是2秒内。
<jiero> 和出去不出去没啥关系呃。
<onlylove> jiero: 找个靠谱的中医看下
<onlylove> 我去银行下
<eexpress> nnnd 这家伙就跑了
<onlylove> 嗯，去下银行比较通畅
<onlylove> eexpress: 谁跑了
<freeflying> onlylove, 中医也信啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 为啥不信
<eexpress> 死家伙，叫过来，都不等下
<jiero> 呼吸过快，肺活量过小。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我说的是靠谱的中医
<onlylove> eexpress: 哪个？
<jiero> 怎么识别靠不靠谱。
<freeflying>  onlylove 中医本身就不靠谱，何来靠谱中医一说哦
<jiero> freeflying: 中医有谱啊。虽然谱少了些。
<onlylove> freeflying: 中医不靠谱也在中国流传了几千年，
<onlylove> freeflying: 而且最要紧的是，治好了我西医没治好的失眠
<onlylove> freeflying: 你解释下每天三点到5点肯定会醒的问题，不管多晚睡
<jiero> 西医同样不靠谱——除非你做全身检查还靠谱些。
<eexpress> yelee
<onlylove> 轮子？没见啊
<jiero> 每个组织都扒一扒
<jiero> eexpress: 来过，上午。
<onlylove> jiero: 全身检查，那得多钱检查费
<eexpress> 叫他，出来了一下
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。你叫，他来找你了
<eexpress> 是的
<onlylove> 治个感冒好几千的事情我可不想干
<onlylove> 说了半天出去透气还没出去……哦这，这次一定要出去
<R05452> ubuntu中 怎么让程序重启时 执行某个脚本呢？
<R05452> 或者说 ubuntu重启时 会执行哪些脚本？
<eexpress> R05452: ~/.config/autostart
<Jack77213> 咦，难道没人……
<Jack77213> eexpress: 好巧……
<R05452>  ~/.config/autostart 具体位置在哪儿呢 
<eexpress> jiero: 你来教育
<Jack77213> ……
<jiero> R05452:  ~ 是以当前用户目录为基准。
<jiero> Jack77213: 小兵
<R05452> 刚把电脑搞崩了
<Jack77213> jiero: 小兵，什么东东？
<banyudu> R05452: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8247706/start-script-when-gnome-starts-up
<^k^> banyudu ⇪ ti: Start Script when Gnome Starts Up - Stack Overflow
<jiero> jack7
<R05452> 恩 谢谢哈 我瞧瞧
<jiero> Jack77213: 其实是王子，扑克牌上的。
<eexpress> R05452: 除开硬件问题死机，估计你目前还不能把系统搞崩溃吧。
<R05452> 我原本是想在程序启动/etc/rc.local 和 /etc/init/ligdm.cof 之前 执行一个脚本的 
<Jack77213> jiero: 还是不懂……
<eexpress> 不是你的地盘的文件，你不需要去操作
<banyudu> R05452: 如果是那样的话，你需要写个init脚本
<jiero> Jack77213: 扑克牌的9、10之后是个士兵样子，其实是王子，Jack，12是Queen，13是King
<Jack77213> eexpress: ubuntu 12.04 + btrfs就会panic
<banyudu> R05452: update-rc.d 可以用来安装启动脚本
<R05452> 我在/etc/init/rc-sys* 文件里加了条执行脚本的命令
<Jack77213> jiero: 你指我的nick？
<R05452> /etc/init/ 文件夹下的 脚本是按顺序执行的吗
<happyaron> R05452: 不是
<eexpress> 好猛的小白
<eexpress> happyaron: 你咋不出来
<happyaron> eexpress: 键盘寄给我
<eexpress> 上次
<happyaron> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 。你不出来啊
<R05452> 我怎么样 才能让我的脚本 在/etc/init/lightdm.conf 之前执行呢？
<R05452> 我啥东西都不会 55555
<happyaron> eexpress: 你个要给手机键盘的我肿么出来让你面对我？
<eexpress> happyaron: 我送蛋蛋了。你找他要
<happyaron> eexpress: ...坏ee啊
<happyaron> eexpress: 再寄给我一个吧
<happyaron> 找他要怎么可能要得出来呢？
<eexpress> post-start script
<eexpress> happyaron: 额。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋很友好的。你去要吧
<happyaron> eexpress: 你帮我跟他打个招呼吧
<eexpress> 没在。。
<happyaron> eexpress: 等他在了你说吧
<happyaron> lol
<eexpress> 他说你重色轻友。所以不出来。
<eexpress> lol
<happyaron> eexpress: 我那两天考试鸟
<eexpress> 咋还考试
<happyaron> eexpress: 蛋疼呗
<eexpress> 。似乎是还没毕业哦
<wiiw> R05452: 玩一遍 gentoo ,啥都明白了
<R05452> <banyudu> update-rc.d 会先于/etc/rc*.d 执行不？
<R05452> 这不是没时间玩 5555
<R05452> 工作都做不完
<wiiw> jiero: 扑克的14是最牛的?
<xiaojunyu> - -
<xiaojunyu> - -
<eexpress> R05452: rc*.d都是废弃的。现在是Upstart机制，需要写conf里面的post-start段。贱兔不同。
<R05452> 我用的就是ubuntu 555
<xiaojunyu> systemd
<happyaron> eexpress: 来了
<eexpress> happyaron: 坏蛋蛋，3点才上班。
<adam8157> happyaron: eexpress iMadper momo
<adam8157> eexpress: 我今天12点就来公司了
<iMadper> adam8157: 反momo
<eexpress> 太羡慕了
<iMadper> adam8157: 清关需要多久呀?
<adam8157> iMadper: 看人品...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你一般多久?
<happyaron> adam8157: 上周到现在我忙死了
<happyaron> adam8157: ee说键盘在你那
<adam8157> iMadper: 不超过一周吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧....
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥键盘
<happyaron> eexpress: ^^^
<happyaron> eexpress: 是你忽悠我咯？
<happyaron> eexpress: 速速寄过来一个
<happyaron> lol
<eexpress> 装
<xiaojunyu> 我睡觉了
<xiaojunyu> 别人都玩dota
<jiero> wiiw: 扑克14不就是A么。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我就一把键盘 eexpress 你在说什么?
<jiero> adam8157: 申请一个更好的键盘，
<happyaron> adam8157: 他说他给你了，lol
<jiero> 话说ee是什么键盘
<adam8157> eexpress: 擦, 哪呢? 你来的时候包包空空的, 月饼都没带一块, 还键盘呢
<jiero> iMadper: 有时候会很久很久2个月。
<bluezd> adam8157: 土壕中午就去上班了，这么早
<eexpress> adam8157: 你就不能边上找一个键盘，顺手给哈皮嘛。
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖, 上午开会
<jiero> adam8157: 你赶紧的，把这个时间变成早上。
<adam8157> eexpress: 露馅儿了吧
<iMadper> jiero: 呃...
<eexpress> 掐掐蛋蛋。
<eexpress> jiero: 14不是尖嘛
 * iMadper 圆的, 怎么掐?
<jiero> iMadper: 我知道的是从ebay买二手thinkpad电脑。
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧... 额...
<jiero> eexpress: 尖尖的不就是 A么。
<wiiw> jiero: A 是啥感念
<eexpress> iMadper: 就是园的，才掐
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<eexpress> jiero: 我们这就叫尖
<wiiw> jiero: 概念
<jiero> iMadper: 找破绽。总有炖炖的面
<eexpress> iMadper: 你估计没碰过女人。lol
<adam8157> 尖儿
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<jiero> wiiw eexpress  健儿 A？
<eexpress> 难道山东也叫尖
<happyaron> wiiw: 速速寄来
<jiero> eexpress: 也是。
<happyaron> wiiw: 错了
<happyaron> eexpress: 速速寄来
<happyaron> lol
<wiiw> 尖儿 是武器剑的意思?
<yunfan> 看到淘宝上有个龙芯的开发板 260
<eexpress> 勾 蛋 磕 尖 jiero
<jiero> wiiw: 舌头尖儿
<eexpress> happyaron: 额，你出机票吧。
<wiiw> jiero: 哦
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。没那些。
<happyaron> eexpress: 我出快递费，顺丰到付就行。
<happyaron> eexpress: 你出键盘就好啦
<bluezd> iMadper: 推荐个便宜点性价比高的音箱, 台式机用的
<eexpress> ，，，完蛋了。被哈皮粘住了。
<iMadper> bluezd: taobao去买赠品 duet
<iMadper> bluezd: 99
<iMadper> bluezd: 我在用
<jiero> eexpress: 屏蔽他一会儿，他就忘了
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> adam8157: 赶紧帮忙
<adam8157> gou quaner kai jianer, eexpress 
<iMadper> bluezd: 还有啥需求?
<jiero> bluezd: 买个蓝牙的蓝牙的
<eexpress> 圈儿？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在用的音箱几十块的, 你以后别说我是土豪了... cc gfrog_holiday adam8157 
<eexpress> 带尾音的山东人
<bluezd> iMadper: 便宜点的就行，我平时又不用
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> bluezd: duet吧. 
<yunfan> adam8157: mips的bootloader有什么花样 陷阱什么的么
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有音箱的路过
<eexpress> ，
<jiero> eexpress: J（钩子） Q（邱） K（凯）
<iMadper> happyaron: 来决一死战吧!
<bluezd> iMadper: 我搜搜，你说的都是高端货，没听过
<adam8157> yunfan: 没啥花样...
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你肯定没戏啊
<eexpress> jiero: 少一个
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 一定要这样吗?!
<adam8157> eexpress: 也请给我快递一个
<happyaron> iMadper: 我出四个十加俩王
<iMadper> happyaron: 人间不拆呀魂淡!
<jiero> eexpress: 哪个？尖？
<yunfan> adam8157: 那就好 我终于找到廉价的mips板了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我出四个十加俩王
<iMadper> happyaron: 没玩过斗地主...
<jiero> 斗地主？
<happyaron> iMadper: 打红十啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我出 adam8157 跟你单挑!
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> iMadper: .
<jiero> 我出四个大王四个小王！
<eexpress> adam8157: 
<adam8157> iMadper: 还是你上吧, 腰粗, 底盘稳
<happyaron> yunfan: ...
 * yunfan 我出个+b
<eexpress> 这啥，都精神扑克？
<bluezd> lol
<happyaron> yunfan: 你这么想要开发板么。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: ?
<yunfan> happyaron: 我只是对mips的有兴趣
<iMadper> adam8157: 按你这么说, hamo无敌于天下了
<yunfan> 想手写asm
<eexpress> 额。这家伙出来了。
<happyaron> yunfan: 那买个龙芯盒子吧，挺好用的
<eexpress> iMadper: 赞
<yunfan> happyaron: 有 淘宝上有龙芯的板子 260
<happyaron> yunfan: 1b的破板子感觉对开发没啥用处啊
<yunfan> 不过龙芯花花多 麻烦
<happyaron> yunfan: 指令集都支持不全
<yunfan> 现在找到pic32mx系列的都是mips 4k核
<happyaron> 果断2F吧，还千兆网卡呢，散热也好
<yunfan> 而且都普遍便宜 哈哈
<yunfan> happyaron: 你有买？
<wiiw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_of_Spades
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: Ace of spades - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan> happyaron: 真要应用级的mips 买君正好了 
<happyaron> yunfan: 借到过一个，摆弄了一个多月
<yunfan> 不过现在可以等官方了 毕竟给imagination收购了以后 就牛逼了
<happyaron> yunfan: 我又不量产产品，要专用芯片做神马。
<yunfan> happyaron: 君正可不是专用芯片啊 大佬
<happyaron> yunfan: 用途基本都是专用的
<yunfan> 许多寨厂的mp3 mp4 pmp都是君正的芯片
<jiero> wiiw: 。
<iMadper> pmp
<happyaron> yunfan: 他家dsp好一点，但是谁用它做general purpose的呢。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 可我不折腾dsp啊
<onlylove> 君正？不是做arm的恶魔
<yunfan> onlylove: 你又来了 刚才想跟你说 先去找个相关的工作在业界混 然后一边工作 一边考证
<yunfan> onlylove: 你刚进去 不可能给你高薪的 
<yunfan> happyaron: 扯毛线 君正是通用cpu
<wiiw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: Ace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> yunfan: 但不是我说的general purpose……
<yunfan> happyaron: 我手里有个aino novol7平板 就是用的君正芯片
<happyaron> yunfan: general purpose是要能上desktop级的有木有搞错？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你说的啥通用？ 我还有个ben nanonote 是个pda 算通用不 也是君正的芯片的 
<happyaron> yunfan: 它那再怎么样也就是嵌入级的
<happyaron> yunfan: ben nanonote我见过了，一般啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 看你怎么定义桌面了
<happyaron> yunfan: 性能悲剧啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以前几天在TI混了一阵子，结果外包合同到期了，我的免费翻墙也没了
<onlylove> yunfan: 税后4K不高吧……一个helpdesk的工资啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 产业如何不是我现在关心的，主要是性能那么挫对我没用。
<happyaron> lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 不高 不过我不知道运维的行情
<yunfan> 对于开发来说是不高
<iMadper> yunfan: 同级别的运维跟开发, 谁工资高? 还是差不多?
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果一个搞server的还不如搞桌面的工资高，我专心搞windows桌面好了
<yunfan> happyaron: 那也不对 性能挫可以上cluster嘛 mips比的不就是每瓦特的性能么
<onlylove> yunfan: 还不用瞅着那一堆shell perl
<yunfan> iMadper: 我个人感觉是开发高一点
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 谢谢
<yunfan> iMadper: 但问题是不好界定同级别啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 还没raid卡啥的
<happyaron> yunfan: 我要的是单核性能
<iMadper> yunfan: 也对... 
<yunfan> 有的运维主管管整个机房 也有几万的
<happyaron> yunfan: 我也不比功耗，我只是想玩玩
<yunfan> 开发的主管大概也就这个样子而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 确实没法比较同级别, 所以这个只能是理论上, 然后凭感觉~
<happyaron> yunfan: 要不然直接折腾路由器好了……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的话觉得应该是开发高，毕竟开发出力多
<yunfan> happyaron: 也有能满足你的 不过那个就贵了 有个100核的mips
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多运维, 半夜被叫醒来解决问题的... 
<happyaron> yunfan: cavium oceon+？
<iMadper> qiao: ^^ 来说一下跟你同房的那个运维多惨
<yunfan> iMadper: 那我只能说我这个一般程序员可能比一般运维工资高一点 这是我的感觉
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 好的, thx~
<happyaron> yunfan: 我现在有个机器的访问权限，确实不错，但高负载稳定性差
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 很多开发，彻夜不睡搞开发的
<yunfan> happyaron: 忘了 好像跟国内哪个安全厂商合作 要来做硬件防火墙
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己嘬的开发....
<happyaron> 哦
<yunfan> happyaron: 我期待imagination把下一代的mips架构+他们的gpu打包在一块来出产品 这个就爽歪歪了
<onlylove> yunfan: 天融信？
<happyaron> 呵呵
<bluezd> iMadper: EDIFIER 的咋样? http://item.jd.com/136360.html
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 【漫步者R101V】漫步者（EDIFIER） R101V 2.1声道多媒体音箱 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<yunfan> happyaron: 你的机器跟我有嘛关系？
<happyaron> yunfan: 我怎么知道？
<iMadper> bluezd: 2.1 不考虑. 2.0吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我知道的一个公司，运维上6天班，每天8小时，开发上7天，每天12小时
<iMadper> bluezd: 跟你说duet了... 你不喜欢?
<iMadper> bluezd: 比你那个还便宜几十呢
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 特例...
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有开发上班很少的呢
<bluezd> iMadper: 样子不怎么好看
<iMadper> bluezd: 睿韵声学 ms88   是我想买的
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为公司刚起步
<happyaron> onlylove: 找 iMadper 去做 red hatter 吧
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 
<iMadper> happyaron: 你别坑人家行不行?!
<yunfan> happyaron: 我怎么都感觉你有接上聊天机器人
<onlylove> happyaron: 去猫猫投过resume，貌似人不理我
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么公司
<bluezd> iMadper: 你说的是这个 ? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.105.ZQiQYe&id=17902346357
<jiero> 好多老人。
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ JBL Duet 2.0二重奏 电脑多媒体小音箱 正品行货音响 限时优惠！-淘宝网
<happyaron> iMadper: 怎么坑你了，推荐成功还有钱拿呢不是
<happyaron> iMadper: 当然也听说有的组推荐失败要请客？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个？那个开发7天的？
<happyaron> yunfan: lol
<iMadper> bluezd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.U3r6DB&id=19336033518
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品美国哈曼JBL Duet2.0 二重奏 笔记本音响 有源音响白色-淘宝网
<happyaron> onlylove: 找人推荐呗
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是瘦, 你在坑 onlylove 
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好招人给你推荐 招工的人就是犯贱 你正儿八经去投简历 反而推三阻四的 你招人内推 就嬉笑相迎
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个啊，一朵云，网站是fanyi365.com
<iMadper> happyaron: 没看帽帽的, 一个个都走了, 都去贵公司了
<yunfan> happyaron: 你现在混哪家 做什么活
<YeLee> 真不巧，ee还在啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 不好说啊，人RH不一定喜欢我这种习惯deb到处改配置的
<happyaron> iMadper: 那还不赶紧招人
<happyaron> yunfan: 混学校……
<happyaron> onlylove: RH内部很多deb党啦
<yunfan> onlylove: 有点不寻常 一般开发劳累的初创公司是没运维的 都是开发兼
<onlylove> YeLee: 轮子想跑啊？cc eexpress 
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有天朝最早的DD好多在RH的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你特么读了几年了？读博士了吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 本科啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 我从高中就在这里吹水
<yunfan> happyaron: 好吧 我总感觉你好像哪次给我说毕业了
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶快拉拢些人陪你去猫猫吧。
<onlylove> yunfan: 招工的犯贱这点一点不假……习惯了
<yunfan> 难道是高中毕业哪次？
<jiero> yunfan: 高中毕业
<happyaron> yunfan: 对啊高中毕业啊
<yunfan> 不牢靠 
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来>
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来?
<happyaron> iMadper: 现成的 onlylove 
<happyaron> iMadper: 现成的 wzssyqa
<YeLee> onlylove:刚睡了个午觉。:-D
<iMadper> happyaron: 你自己不来火坑, 让别人来火坑?!
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: wz现在美工做?
<yunfan> 我正在组织人团购 GA144 有人要来一腿不 144核 100billiton 指令/秒 
<yunfan> 35刀一个
<iMadper> happyaron: 袜子现在没工作?!
<onlylove> yunfan: 最近考虑是不是趁着没工作出去玩一圈然后回家安心修电脑去
<happyaron> iMadper: wz 码农有木有
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不知道 wz做啥的... 
<yunfan> onlylove: 回家干点技术指导实业的活
<happyaron> iMadper: 做晕计算的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 人都说了，不想坑我……
<iMadper> happyaron: 内推我倒是可以, 赚钱嘛~
<banyudu> R05452: 不好意思刚才没看，update-rc.就是注册个启动脚本，如果想要在谁之前启动，要在init脚本前面的 LSB信息里面写 # Required-Start:   的信息
<yunfan> happyaron: 什么专业和学校？
<iMadper> happyaron: 那算了, 蔽公司云计算貌似没起来呢...
<happyaron> iMadper: openshit招人的话可以找他啊，openstack也行啊
<onlylove> 多少个起团啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 好像有.. 不过, wz的level, 看不上帽帽吧?
<yunfan> iMadper: 能推就推呗 说不定还可以趁机找个人给你填路 然后你去跟当当混了
<happyaron> iMadper: 但他在小公司，想去那个最大的小公司啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 看得上看得上
<iMadper> yunfan: 人家愿意, 我就推
<iMadper> yunfan: 反正我又不吃亏
<iMadper> happyaron: wz不在. 
<iMadper> happyaron: 等见面问问他
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。
<eexpress> YeLee: .
<iMadper> happyaron: 估计, wz现在的工资, 比rh的高
<eexpress> YeLee: 有没，那plist
<yunfan> wz是在深度还是c记？
<happyaron> yunfan: 都不是
<yunfan> 那是？
<happyaron> iMadper: 可能吧，有希望让他去了直接senior么？
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在那公司也没个senior的分级标准
<iMadper> happyaron: 我怎么知道... 
<happyaron> yunfan: 小公司
<yunfan> happyaron: 说名字
<happyaron> yunfan: 等他来自己问吧
<onlylove> 很多小公司其实很厉害的
<yunfan> 钱到就行 it行业的级别太扯淡了
<YeLee> eexpress: 不懂，你这是要干嘛？
<happyaron> yunfan: 帽帽家有级别才有钱啊
<onlylove> 据说米国造无人机的就是小公司
<eexpress> YeLee: nnnnd 你说的无敌版。
<yunfan> happyaron: 所以你看当当们都离开猫猫了嘛
<happyaron> 好吧
<banyudu> R05452: 搞错了，应该是要侯lightdm的init脚本，在它的#Required-Start: 信息里写上 你的自启动脚本 
<yunfan> onlylove: 前不久有个人被自己的无人机给斩首了 
<happyaron> 当当……
<onlylove> yunfan: 传说中的自作自受？
<adam8157> =,=
<happyaron> iMadper: 什么时候改名叫猫猫了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 大家都说今年的达尔文奖可以给那人了
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥? 我不知道呀...
<jiero> onlylove: 所以人要佩剑 cc yunfan 
<happyaron> iMadper: RH怎么叫猫猫了。。。
<yunfan> 而且小飞机上还有摄像头
<iMadper> happyaron: wz工作多久了?
<yunfan> 真是生鲜场面
<happyaron> iMadper: 两年？
<yunfan> 比我少两年？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计他是想把自己照片扔进去测试
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦. sensor还有难度的. 
<adam8157> senior
<happyaron> iMadper: 猫猫要几年？
<happyaron> sensor...确实有难度啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 没谱
<yunfan> 2年可以了 小公司嘛
<happyaron> 哦
<YeLee> eexpress: 那都是之前在网上找的一个swf文件吧，这ee是也要弄个无敌版的样子？
<yunfan> 不要以为各家龟盯是一样的
<iMadper> happyaron: aqe到qe需要两年
<happyaron> iMadper: aqe是啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后再有一两年到sensor qe吧?  我不清楚了
<iMadper> happyaron: 助理
<yunfan> a大概是助理
<bluezd> happyaron: associate
<happyaron> iMadper: 应届么
<happyaron> 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 是的
<yunfan> assistant
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以, 2年过来, 应该是直接去掉 associate而已. 
<eexpress> YeLee: 你居然不知道plist，哪里来的无敌版本
<YeLee> eexpress: plist不是那存档么？
<eexpress> 不是
<bluezd> iMadper: 听你一会，买个听听
<iMadper> happyaron: 不太可能sensor吧? 除非在openstack社区里面很牛那种?
<bluezd> 一回
<happyaron> en
<iMadper> bluezd: 你预算多, 就买好的
<iMadper> bluezd: 我是没钱
<yunfan> iMadper: taocp看过没？
<iMadper> bluezd: 你买dm215吧, 超级值
<iMadper> yunfan: 没看
<yunfan> iMadper: 摸慌 不是要考你
<iMadper> yunfan: 没看过...
<yunfan> 只是要找人询问 MIX的事
<iMadper> yunfan: 没慌, 但是真没看过...
<onlylove> iMadper: sensor是传感器
<iMadper> onlylove: ~lol~ 拼错了
<yunfan> 那谁看过taocp
<bluezd> iMadper: 太贵，76 的这个适合我
<yunfan> 好像马斯克雷看过 人又不在
<bluezd> iMadper: 你在哪家买的 duet ?
<happyaron> iMadper: sensor确实有难度啊
<YeLee> eexpress: 反正我就一玩游戏的，无敌版这些都是玩完就删的，谁叫你们家帅帅喜欢这种无聊的东西来着？
<happyaron> iMadper: senior可能远比sensor容易啊
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~ senior难度也不小
<happyaron> :)
<iMadper> bluezd: 忘了, 旧号, 随便搜的
<yunfan> 别去虹猫的坑不就行了
<iMadper> bluezd: 这东西当初是华硕笔记本的赠品. 
<yunfan> 果壳的职称我就已经senior了
<iMadper> bluezd: js们扣下来单卖了
<happyaron> adam8157: 还好那些人不挂这个频道，要不然我就不上irc了
<adam8157> happyaron: 这里很多同事啊, 没事儿
<onlylove> YeLee: 啥游戏，无敌版有毛意思，core player都喜欢自虐，越难越好
<happyaron> adam8157: 中秋都没休上啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦? 干啥了?
<happyaron> adam8157: 天天找啊。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: ... 公司irc还是要挂的...
<happyaron> adam8157: 这会儿还传包呢啊。
<happyaron> ...
<YeLee> onlylove: 什么破kingdom rush之类的东西
<happyaron> 天天玩红警啊
<iMadper> 就喜欢红警这种不用侦查, 大家一起在家憋兵, 然后决战的游戏
<adaministrator11> 哎
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞！
<adaministrator11> iMadper: 酷啊
<adaministrator11> iMadper: 苦啊
<iMadper> adaministrator11: 谁呀这...
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫还拼错了..
<iMadper> imtxc: 故意的吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 入职了…… 我运气不好，来早了，用旧机器。。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 猫猫？
<iMadper> imtxc: 笔记本?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 旁边一哥们晚来会儿就拿两台新的
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是
<happyaron> iMadper: imtxc 是去了猫猫？
<happyaron> 额
<iMadper> happyaron: 帽帽收不下这么大座山
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我们庙小
<imtxc> iMadper: 苦得不行不行的
<iMadper> happyaron: 和尚们都吃不饱
<iMadper> imtxc: 请详细解释
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧……
<happyaron> i
<imtxc> iMadper: 有两台电脑，一台不能上网，另一台只能装 win
<happyaron> imtxc: 哪里高就啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 小地方。。。。
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: .... .... 自己买俩无线网卡, 加起来50, 就解决了嘛
<happyaron> imtxc: 看上去也得是fortune500啊
<iMadper> imtxc: win共享一下网络给另外一台机器嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 俩电脑不能用同一个键盘。。。
<R05452> <banyudu> 恩 谢谢哈 我试试看
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己买一个kvm不就行了嘛~
<imtxc> iMadper: 俩机器是不同的网段啊，估计我这样做会被抓
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在在愁怎么解决键盘共享的问题。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 买张3g网卡不就行了吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 用这个: detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.75uSGg&id=23258776754&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<happyaron> iMadper: 额，你让他在桌子上摆个这个？
<imtxc> iMadper: 这不是做死的节奏么
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃有更好的方法?
<happyaron> iMadper: remote kvm啊
<happyaron> lol
<roylez> imtxc: synergy，不会吗？
<roylez> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> happyaron: 不就是放远一点儿吗....
<iMadper> roylez: 平身
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> roylez: 主席不用这么客气
<litsand> 请教个问题,有命令可以搜attr是--i-----的文件么,man了find,pern参数貌似不可以
<roylez> happyaron: 帽子
<iMadper> happyaron: 考验你节操的时刻到了. 
<happyaron> roylez: 没有
<imtxc> roylez: 渣，没网络连接，能 synergy?
<happyaron> iMadper: - -!!
<kingbo> 有个软件可以两台机器共用套键盘、鼠标
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣，你不能自己连一个
<iMadper> hap
<imtxc> roylez: 渣，只有一个网卡，怎么破
<iMadper> happyaron: 少年好节操!
<kingbo> roylez: 记忆真好
<roylez> imtxc: usb无线网卡，会不？
<imtxc> iMadper: roylez 其实真要连得花叶就买个无线网卡。。。
<onlylove> imtxc：两套键盘就两套键盘，无所谓了
<litsand> test
<imtxc> 好输入法！！！
<^k^> litsand:点点点.  15:52 
<roylez> imtxc: 记得hostapd起ap么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我得用我得忍着键盘， 你帮我置办另一个？
<iMadper> s/忍着/忍者/
<roylez> imtxc: 两块无线网卡，50元，你看看上面那些渣渣的方案的价格吧
<imtxc> roylez: 关键问题是， 另一台机器的 USB 口试被禁用的
<imtxc> roylez: 怎么破
<onlylove> imtxc：用毛忍者，不用忍者没法扣字了？
<roylez> imtxc: 没有内置的么....
<imtxc> roylez: 台式机没有内置的无线网卡啊
<roylez> imtxc: 买根网线直连
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕公司啊 给配两台电脑
<adam8157> imtxc: kvm switch吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 别提了，两台都是旧的！！！ 我来早了10 分钟！  比我晚到10分钟的那货领了俩新的
<adam8157> imtxc: 笑而不语
<adam8157> imtxc: 多旧? 奔二?
<bluezd> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 内存才 2g
<imtxc> 惨啊，就因为早到了两分钟
<imtxc> 10分钟
<eexpress> imtxc: 2合1，拼接嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 这么矬... 新电脑比你的好很多?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我这台是 2011 年买的，新的是昨天买的
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<onlylove> 其实没准新的也就2G
<imtxc> 而且两台都是旧的。。。
<imtxc> 好歹给我一台新的啊
<adam8157> monson: 10.1可以蹭球么
<xiaojunyu> - -
<imtxc> iMadper: 还得学 svn , 压力大啊
<monson> adam8157, you can, but i'm not in beijing...
<iMadper> imtxc: svn是啥?
<onlylove> imtxc：svn其实不是很难啊，习惯常用的就好
<iMadper> monson: 十一回不来?
<adam8157> monson: 啧啧
<imtxc> g svn
<iMadper> monson: 台风还没到呢是吧?
<monson> adam8157, 没关系，eryu在
 * imtxc 求解决方案
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个版本控制subversion还是啥的
<iMadper> monson: 我看我在广州的小伙伴们还没遇到台风
<adam8157> monson: 我需要能配得上我的水平的
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 其实我知道, 我只是在吐槽...
<^k^> imtxc: svn CollabNet, Facilitating Collaborative Software Development.
<adam8157> monson: honli等等
<monson> iMadper, 已经过了，晚上睡太死没感觉到。。
<imtxc> 俩电脑，每台只有一个网卡，其中一台没有 USB, 需要共享键盘
<roylez> imtxc: 喝 potion of mutation ，直到你长出2双手
<iMadper> monson: ... 赞!
<imtxc> 主要问题是不让上网。。。
<monson> adam8157, honli早回家啦，问问bcao吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 其中... 一台... 没有usb...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我得  emacs 配置都弄不进去。。。
<onlylove> imtxc:上网做啥，好好做事
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵 u 的 12.04 版本现在还在更新么
<adam8157> imtxc: 在更新
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1316598/exclusive-china-lift-ban-facebook-only-within-shanghai-free-trade-zone
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ EXCLUSIVE: China to lift ban on Facebook – but only within Shanghai free-trade zone | South China Morning Post
<imtxc> onlylove: 我好歹得装点儿软件，下载点儿配置
<happyaron> imtxc: 当当天天都更新
<adam8157> roylez: 华人与狗不得上网
<happyaron> adam8157: 你们的驱动还往3.2 bpo吗？还是只关心3.5了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 不让上网回家去上
<onlylove> roylez: 那个上海自贸区的事情？
<yunfan> adam8157: 狗很贵的好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 3.2不让backport了, 不想做大改动
<imtxc> yunfan: 装软件和配置等等事情是个问题
<onlylove> roylez: 我听说自贸区可能要卖游戏机，xbox啥的
<happyaron> adam8157: o
<imtxc> yunfan: 专门给台上网的机器。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我十月中可能去上海
<adam8157> imtxc: 3G上网卡
<onlylove> imtxc:有光驱么
<freeflying> adam8157, 高端大气
<freeflying> adam8157, 带上我一起吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 可能而已
<onlylove> freeflying: 3G上网卡丢包厉害
<hongker> 暑假想去香港没去成。。＝。＝
<bluezd> adam8157: 去相亲 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 参会
 * adam8157 
 * adam8157 也想去HK
<imtxc> onlylove: 光驱有
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有 usb ， 压力太大
<hongker> hk人很多啊。。还得办护照
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧，贵司开会 ?
<onlylove> imtxc：废掉一张CD把你的emacs配置扔进去吧，有光驱可以加光盘源
<adam8157> bluezd: 不是, 可能而已, 现在没啥可说的..
<iMadper> adam8157: hk赞呀! 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也想去
<adam8157> iMadper: 求报销住宿和路费
 * onlylove 么去过HK
<iMadper> adam8157: 找贵公司的人呀
<yunfan> imtxc: 和我以前的公司差不多啊 一台开发机 一台上网机
 * bluezd 我只想肉身翻墙
<yunfan> 其实当时我们2了 还走邮件
<yunfan> 其实可以弄usb
<yil> 我继续苦逼加班
<yunfan> net over usb
<halfword> 问一下，ubuntu下面有没有好用得svn gui client?
<bluezd> yil: 你是 ?
<eexpress> halfword: esvn?
<iMadper> yil: 现在就是工作时间吧....
<eexpress> bluezd: 不撸啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 当时你怎么解决这个问题的
<yil> 问题是，早上来，leader就跟我说晚上要加班。。。。
<onlylove> bluezd: 去哪翻，尼轰还是米帝
<eexpress> adam8157: 昨天晚上，椅子到了。
<bluezd> onlylove: 哪都行
<adam8157> eexpress: 壕!!!
<void1> halfword, rapidsvn
<adam8157> eexpress: 给我买的那一把呢? 到哪了
<yil> bluezd: 找你问过 awesome 的。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 充实啊
<eexpress> 。。咋到处就欠了呢。。。
<adam8157> yil: 充实啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 发错
<bluezd> yil: 一猜就是你，只不过不确定
<bluezd> yil: 累不啊，少年 ?
<imtxc> yunfan: 那你好歹有 usb 啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 海淘的 x230 保修是多久的
<adam8157> imtxc: 被税的话 全球联保一年, 我又买了两年
<yil> bluezd: 累得苦逼。公司加班成常态。上次周会由于周一会议室不够，定到17：00 ～ 19：00, 居然没人反对！！
<iMadper> yil: 你自己都不反对?
<onlylove> yil: 啥公司
<bluezd> yil: take care
<yil> 刚过来没多久，看到消息的时候，居然还有人顶。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 两年的保修多少钱
<adam8157> imtxc: 460
<yil> 太可怕了。
<bluezd> yil: 贵司妹子多不 ?
<imtxc> 他们告诉我自己买本儿的话给我补贴一点
<adam8157> yil: 早上几点去
<yil> bluezd: 比帽帽多，质量也好很多。你要来？
<bluezd> imtxc: 换公司了你？
<bluezd> yil: 我去，求带走
<adam8157> imtxc: 买dell的话我司有折扣
<yil> adam8157: 7点出门。
<onlylove> 求带走……
<adam8157> yil: 充实啊...
<bluezd> 不带这样的哈，节操啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 买毛戴尔
<adam8157> onlylove: 商务系列的很可以
<yil> adam8157: ........
<eexpress> 不早说。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 你买了啊?
<onlylove> adam8157: 我原来上班一个人说了，戴尔就是个乐色品牌
<adam8157> eexpress: 能给省几百块
<imtxc> adam8157: 比如什么型号？ 能优惠多少
<eexpress> 。。买几个月了啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 机器买了一年不到，从头到尾换了个遍
<iMadper> imtxc: system76呀
<adam8157> onlylove: 哼 dell商务系列很好
<iMadper> imtxc: 没跑!
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> onlylove: 能给换就是好的
<happyaron> yil: 啥公司？
<onlylove> adam8157: 表提，TI就是latitude
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说错了 没有usb 只有音频口
<iMadper> onlylove: hp/dell的高端本很好的. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 6%吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 上班真有意思
<yunfan> imtxc: 不过我们有公司邮件 真想传东西 发个邮件附件出去就行了
<iMadper> Pudge: 异类... 
<onlylove> adam8157: 给换是给换，但是和不坏比起来
<iMadper> Pudge: 有钱? 钱多?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你做啥方面的?
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在的开发机连邮件都没得。。。
<Pudge> 不多，很一般
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是很productive
<yunfan> imtxc: 另外由于我开发公司的mms网关 需要和sina联调  所以给我开了个服务器链接 我就开了个隧道 全技术部都可以用 
<onlylove> iMadper: HP/DELL黑表示你们愿意买买去吧，宁可买TP
<happyaron> imtxc: 不是有usb口么，那怕啥还
<Pudge> iMadper: 感觉有激情多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 只能从 ftp 上下载
<yunfan> imtxc: 有音频口不
<yil> happyaron: chinacache
<imtxc> happyaron: 没有 usb
<iMadper> onlylove: dell/hp的买不起, 你以为我不想买?
<happyaron> yil: 好。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 音频口？
<yunfan> imtxc: ftp是内网的？
<happyaron> imtxc: 那有啥口么
<iMadper> onlylove: 也就渣渣tp, 便宜
<yunfan> imtxc: 音频口传数据晓得不？
<happyaron> imtxc: serial?
<happyaron> imtxc: 有口就能传啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 你做啥开发的?
 * happyaron 散热口不算
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊， 内网的 ftp, 只有上传功能
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃dell买不起你还能买起啥，lenovo ?
<yunfan> happyaron: 实在不行 还可以走声卡无线收数据
<imtxc> yunfan: 不晓得啊。。
<iMadper> onlylove: dell的好本, 比tp贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 惨得不行
<yunfan> imtxc: 你拍个照片来看看
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就知道dell喜欢坏硬盘，而且不是一般的喜欢
<happyaron> yunfan: gaoji
<happyaron> yunfan: 得多少钱
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么的照片？
<yunfan> happyaron: 以前看sdr的文章介绍的
<happyaron> onlylove: dell的本本？
<Pudge> iMadper: webservice
<onlylove> iMadper: TP，除了TWX其他的都不是TP
<yunfan> imtxc: 开发机的正反面照片
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯
<Pudge> iMadper: 以前从来没做过，感觉挺有意思的
<happyaron> 没用过
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在的twx也都不是tp
<happyaron> dell的台式还不错
<yunfan> 有音频口 这机器基本上就算破了 
<iMadper> Pudge: 挺好, 那你不回来了?
<imtxc> yunfan: http://detail.zol.com.cn/desktop_pc/index305782.shtml
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【联想启天 M7155 E6600/2GB/500GB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_lenovo 启天 M7155（E6600/2GB/500GB）联想台式电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<yunfan> imtxc: 你给我发这个做啥？
<Pudge> iMadper: 回来啊，弄1,2年先，攒点经验，弄回来点成本
<imtxc> yunfan: 就这个啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是要照片么
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃老婆怎么办?
<yunfan> imtxc: 问题是你们肯定有外壳锁吧 要是没外壳索 你就直接买个usb2rj45不就行了 我家里还有两个呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 要是没锁 还墨迹啥 上淘宝买去吧 
<onlylove> yunfan: 直接从主板跳线上往外引？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这哪里需要 就差usb口上呗 既然你没锁
<imtxc> yunfan: 复杂了
<Pudge> iMadper: 之后就去投奔她
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<Pudge> iMadper: 所以就1,2年啊 
<happyaron> yunfan: 有usb还要转换啥呢。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 挺好的
<yunfan> imtxc: 到底有没有锁啊 你回答我
<imtxc> yunfan: 有封条
<imtxc> yunfan: 厂家的保修封条
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你放哪里？
<yunfan> imtxc: 封条封住哪些口?
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边税太高，50000一年，一个月到手就3000不到
<imtxc> yunfan: usb 口也只是用封条贴住了而已
 * imtxc 装 debian sid 呢，还是 ubuntu 12.04 呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 你是3000 €!! 孩子.. 
<iMadper> Pudge: 3w呢!
<yunfan> Pudge: 3000不少了毕竟iphone可没涨到5k啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 房租1300一个月
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国高税高福利. 中国高税没福利... 
<yunfan> 我最欣赏国外的就是那些电子产品动不动就几百快一个
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎，愁
<Pudge> iMadper: 我又享受不到，到时候我走人了她还能寄给我？
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国, 你能移民过去吗?
<yunfan> 诶 估计我在国外 也会跟那些人一样 满屋子都是
<Pudge> iMadper: 移民个蛋蛋，最多2年就回来
<yunfan> imtxc: 草 你倒是回答我啊 
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧... 你要是移民了, 我就娶了你
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后混个法国户口, 弄张法国身份证
<iMadper> Pudge: 再跟法国片警打好关系
<Pudge> iMadper: 暂不到钱，还是国内好，转多少都是自己的，拿在手上放心
<iMadper> Pudge: 把我妹子带过去
<iMadper> Pudge: 也对...
<bluezd> adam8157: 对巴萨控球率那个事情怎么看 ?
<yunfan> happyaron: 还想到个办法 把数据压到vga信号里去 就跟jpeg里藏文字一样
<imtxc> yunfan: 回答什么
<yunfan> 不过需要你弄个特制vga
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦， 封住了 usb 口
<yunfan> imtxc: 问你他还封住了哪些口啊 我就知道你这样 所以刚才让你直接上图给我看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下磁盘分区装windows8 求大神帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449279 我想装个双系统玩玩，但是在装windows8时发现我的磁盘没空间了，全让“/”挂载了，500G的硬盘“/”占了460多G，怎样重新分区呢？创建出个100G的NTFS分区给windows8 最好不是重装ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 klklklkk — 2013-09
<^k^> ─> -24 16:27
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 只封住了 usb
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计也就音频没封住了
<yunfan> imtxc: 那网口呢 大佬
<Pudge> iMadper: 千万别带妹子来法国，很危险
<Pudge> iMadper: 除非你确定肯定你能罩得住
<iMadper> Pudge: 额... 这么危险?
 * adam8157 刚在开会
<adam8157> bluezd: 变变打法也好
<imtxc> yunfan: 网口当然能用
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是只有一个
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你愁啥？
<imtxc> yunfan: ？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我问的是你开发机的网口啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/146419  不比一众tp强多了?!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ TOSHIBA 东芝 Satellite P75-A7200 笔记本（ i7-4700MQ、8G、1080P、翻新版）_Groupon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛screen又死了
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊，只有一个啊关键，还得连开发机用的网线， svn 什么的用啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 叫你用
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: tmux
<yunfan> imtxc: 你到底哪个机器不能外网？
<onlylove> Pudge: 罩得住是怎么讲
<happyaron> yunfan: 他现在只有一个网口，连了内网
<happyaron> 是这意思吧……
<imtxc> yunfan: 就开发这台啊，只有一个网线，连的内网
<imtxc> 只有一个网卡
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你不是说你两个机器 还有个能上外网么
<Pudge> onlylove: 就是铁了心跟了你，经得住诱惑，不会一辆车就忽悠跑了的那种
<yunfan> Pudge: 或者其他人不会去诱惑的那种？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 这个呀, 那没问题
<onlylove> Pudge: 一辆车就忽悠走了要她做啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 我还以为是安全问题呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊，另外一台既可以上外网，也可以用 sub
<imtxc> usb
<onlylove> 为毛我觉得联通的WCDMA现在和移动的TD差不多呢
<happyaron> +1
<wiiw> onlylove: CDMA先进多了
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是看哪个口还没有封 
<happyaron> TD也是CDMA啊
<onlylove> wiiw: 先进毛线，还不知道谁好现在
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果你肯冒险 可以打开开发机的机箱 在里面放个pci的无线网卡
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在可以利用的只有耳机和 mic 口
<happyaron> 3G全是CDMA
<onlylove> wiiw: 我说的是联通的，不是wcdma本身
<wiiw> onlylove: 你看TD的的发射功率是多大,CDMA是多大
<imtxc> yunfan: 还是算了，这个貌似挺危险
<yunfan> imtxc: 耳机口是可以传数据的 但是设备难找
<onlylove> wiiw: 我TM就知道我现在用联通的延迟高到受不了还有20%的丢包
<wiiw> onlylove: TD靠的是增加发射塔功率.目前TD的用户才几个人,没人用.
 * iMadper 在家用联通. 600+kb/s的速度. 电信只有400kb/s
 * iMadper 我是说3g
<yunfan> iMadper: 北方正常
<onlylove> wiiw: 那联通呢，你能解决丢包问题么
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 3g
 * jiero 这里联通电信速度一致
<onlylove> wiiw: 别和我说理论上
<wiiw> onlylove: 联通用的人多,超过负荷了
<wiiw> onlylove: 就像汽车太多,堵车一样.
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.tnBnYE&id=12701484370    imtxc 这个应该可以 就是驱动恐怕要自己写
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 英朗 新赛欧 爱唯欧 迈锐宝 科鲁兹AUX接口车载音频数据线-淘宝网
<onlylove> wiiw: 那联通怎么不解决这问题
<wiiw> onlylove: 堵车问题也没解决
 * iMadper 联通地铁不覆盖!!! sb联通!
<iMadper> yunfan: 对录线... 
<happyaron> WCDMA/FDD LTD不都是给地广人稀的帝国主义国家用的么……
<happyaron> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 只做过 13 次 地铁的 撸过，， 
<wiiw> onlylove: wifi就像地铁,别开车,别用cdma
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 13那叫城铁
<yunfan> iMadper: 啊 走音频口就跟走modem一样 也许老式的拨号软件可以拿来用
<onlylove> wiiw: 能用wifi我会不用？
<yunfan> 还得有个软modem
<CyrusYzGTt> FDD LTE 看新闻说有些中国的专利
<wiiw> 中国13亿人口,没人都开车,没那么多路. 大家都用CDMA,,真心不如WIFI
<yunfan> imtxc: 就是你的能上外网那个机器配个service 提供拨号转接
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 很少去坐， 最多的是 地铁一号线
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 中国专利 尽量远离
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 从以开始算到现在 一共坐了 13  次 地铁
<onlylove> wiiw: 中国用wcdma的可能还真不多
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，13次啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 国外也一样，反正就没有一个是 没有 后门 木马的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是后门问题 是到处用不了
<onlylove> wiiw: 我敢说，如果移动用wcdma绝对比联通好
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不是有个 GSM 基础么
<wiiw> onlylove: CDMA发射塔成本高,WIFI路由器成本低.
<onlylove> wiiw: 你别和我讲那个，我这边没有wifi，只能用3G，懂？
 * adam8157 虽然我的只是个150的破移动号, 我也不想换号了... 继续gprs, 等4G
<wiiw> onlylove: 我喜欢扯淡
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ +10086
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> wiiw: 你他妈的爱和谁扯和谁扯去，老子没时间陪你扯淡
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 当叔， MAYA 妹子 抛弃我了，， 不过来我家 
<happyaron> adam8157: 移动所有号码都能3g
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 怕你
<wiiw> onlylove: 怕你
<happyaron> adam8157: 你有终端就行，只有联通sb还区分号码……
<adam8157> happyaron: 没td的机器
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 必须 TD-SCDMA
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 为么？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 废话……
<R05452> 请问下 怎么 在script  与end script 之间 加个删除文件的功能 ？ 能不成 直接用rm 文件名 还是应该怎么做呢？
<adam8157> happyaron: 联通却是傻, 扶不起来的阿斗
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .
<onlylove> happyaron: 当真？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我手上有TD的机器
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 必须 显示 “T”或者“H”才能用移动的3G ， 
<happyaron> onlylove: 当真，对号码没区别，上不了就是没开数据业务或者是附近没TD基站
<yunfan> iMadper: 应该是两条线 把两个pc的音频口交叉连起来
<wiiw> 重来不用 GPRS CDMA, 速度慢,费电.
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通现在分号段还这样，如果不区分号段都3G，那估计WCDMA就彻底没法用了
<iMadper> yunfan: 必须两条呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 联通基站真心不够
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我的机器是T结尾的，如果是w结尾就是wcdma的，t结尾就是td的
<happyaron> onlylove: 信号多差啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 讨论 这些貌似没有用，都是 国企， 虽然 比较 内耗
<yunfan> iMadper: 如果你只需要接文件 一条也行 :]
<happyaron> onlylove: 分号段是sb行为，真心的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我机器能收到TD信号的时候显示是3G
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯，总之想用移动3G 就必须 支持 TD-SCDMA ,4G TD-LTE
<iMadper> yunfan: 那就没有验证了~ 
<iMadper> yunfan: 没法包重传之类的
<wiiw> 如果楼顶安装 CDMA 发射塔,可能和WIFI 差不多. 但WIFI的功率小多了
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 机器比较早，可能不支持LTE
<eexpress> 4G都出来了。在测试啊。
<eexpress> 100倍速度
<imtxc> yunfan: 太高端了。。。
<eexpress> 1xx
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我的手机也不支持 4G
<eexpress> imtxc: 少听人忽悠
 * iMadper 在用hspda+ 是叫这个名字不?
<yunfan> iMadper: 我个人觉得这种机器对机器的情况根本不大可能丢包或者丢数据
<imtxc> 还是弄台笔记本算了
<adam8157> hspa+
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前人都这么干
<yunfan> imtxc: 话说你为何不敢撕封条呢
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 你那个 貌似叫 21M 还是 41M ??
<yunfan> 我们以前可是因为锁住了才没办法
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ § 你那个 貌似叫 21M 还是 41M ??
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 他们说只有 dell, tp 的商务机才给补助，还得有发票，还得有3年保修，怎么破？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 打错给你了
<onlylove> yunfan: 怕违反规定呗
<iMadper> http://baike.baidu.com/view/995047.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: HSPDA_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> 海淘的本儿有发票不？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 这个也支持 移动3G
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 这个也支持 移动3G HSDPA
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须不行啊海淘
<iMadper> imtxc: 候总给你带nec回来呀
<imtxc> iMadper: nec 不给补助！
<imtxc> iMadper: 买指定型号的话，给  150/m 的补贴
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你的I5S 壕金 版呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 怕啥 就说老鼠咬了 怕他个鸟啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有 最好探测下开发机的内网 我估计是没有物理隔绝的 只是陆游级的
<iMadper> imtxc: 150/啥? m? 月?
<yunfan> iMadper: 这样的话 可以考虑在外网机器弄个icmp隧道
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩， 月
<iMadper> imtxc: tp价格虚高, 算上补助也不值吧? 
<yunfan> ping tunnel 这个我倒是用过
<iMadper> imtxc: 具体说下怎么补助, 补助多久?
<happyaron> iMadper: tp真心好用啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 渣屏幕
<imtxc> iMadper: 150 * 36
<adam8157> imtxc: 6%的折扣, 高端的可能折扣更多
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你果断rmbp
<iMadper> happyaron: 不用了, nec就够了
<imtxc> adam8157: 有发票不，有3年质保部
<adam8157> imtxc: 国行啊, dell官方啊 你说有不?
<imtxc> adam8157: 行政阿姨说要能在网上查到有3年保的
<yunfan> imtxc: 看这里 http://hackaday.com/2011/07/10/sound-card-microcontrollerpc-communication/   有人做了这个 就是我们估计买不到
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然能...
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Sound card microcontroller/PC communication
<imtxc> 国行啊，国行价格太高
<adam8157> imtxc: 水货没发票
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠, 不理你了
<happyaron> adam8157: 有保修的话，买发票呗。
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> 国行税太高
<iMadper> imtxc: 墨迹侠, 你能留那里三年?!
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper: 有点算点啊
<iMadper> imtxc: tp虚高的价格, 真不如入手lavie x
<iMadper> imtxc: 算上一年的补助, 都不如买nex
<onlylove> nec的机器是日版键盘布局啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是为了解决桌子上两套键盘鼠标的困惑
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 13.04桌面变成黑屏了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449278 导入特效后桌面变成纯黑色的了，壁纸改了也无法生效，请问要怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuzujian — 2013-09-24 16:26
<imtxc> 有笔记本就能少一套键盘鼠标
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壕当叔，我想要 alienware 18 超频 I7-4900MQ 那个
 * CyrusYzGTt 看log发现 EE 刚才说话了，， 不知道为什么貌似都忽略了EE说的话
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2286586430
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 日本海淘NEC LAVIE X，内有海淘经验，机器评测，欢迎大家交流_超级本吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> 自己xmodmap嘛, 分分钟就搞定了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下磁盘分区装windows8 求大神帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449279 磁盘分区一.png我想装个双系统玩玩，但是在装windows8时发现我的磁盘没空间了，全让“/”挂载了，500G的硬盘“/”占了460多G，怎样重新分区呢？创建出个100G的NTFS分区给windows8 最好不是重装ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 k
<^k^> ─> lklklkk — 2013-09-24 16:27
<imtxc> adam8157: happyaron ubuntu12.04 里面的  awesome 现在是什么版本了
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道
<October21> awesome v3.4.11 (Pickapart)
<happyaron> 同不知
<imtxc> 额。。。
<imtxc> 还是 3.4 啊
<October21> en
<October21> debian backports
<October21> 可以 自己编译嘛
<MeaCulpa> http://www.aiweibang.com/yuedu/56244.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ （独家）自贸区内增值电信领域将允许外资以独资、控股形式进入_微信阅读_爱微帮_微信电脑助手,微信网页版与微信公众平台结合的微信电脑版
<MeaCulpa> 话说，所谓自贸区，会不会有外资ISP进入...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 增值电信领域啥意思
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: skype..
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我国不是有个妖货叫Tom么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个被微软收了以后也不比tom强多少吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36567
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora项目诞生十周年
<imtxc> iMadper: 这家公司下载速度倒可以
<onlylove> fedora已经10年了
<iMadper> imtxc: 10mb/s?
<iMadper> imtxc: 来俩av看看
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且值得庆幸的是，我得开发环境终于从 fedora core 3 升级到  fedora 14 了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃不是十一之后入职?
<iMadper> imtxc: 14... 真tm老...
<iMadper> imtxc: fedora 20是王道. 没有就19
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个没办法，我说了不算
<yil> iMadper: 20 依然不能解决我的无线网卡。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36566
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google宣布Chrome/Blink将停止支持NPAPI，推广自己的NACL
<onlylove> Google整天胡闹
<imtxc> iMadper: 用过 tcl 脚本不
<iMadper> imtxc: 没...
<iMadper> yil: 啥型号?
<yil> iMadper: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1009241
<^k^> yil ⇪ t: Bug 1009241 – NetworkManager cannot scan wireless
<iMadper> yil: 我去帮你把这个bug给close了去...
<yil> iMadper: 帮忙看下有内部回复了没？
<iMadper> yil: 没.
<iMadper> yil: 这是nm的问题/你配置的问题... 不是kernel的问题
<yil> iMadper: 我现在全用 wpa 来连的。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 自贸区 嘿嘿 进来老外的电信商非常好
<iMadper> yil: 哦, 我都没装过nm
<iMadper> yil: 我都是用wifi-menu来连
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这是啥...
<adam8157> wicd路过
<onlylove> yil: 换掉nm。换wicd试试
 * MeaCulpa 一切动态html都是胡闹
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/253938.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 惠普第二代Chromebook14售价300刀 11月3日开卖_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<yil> iMadper: 点启用无线网，闪一下，然后 nm 自己又把启用开关置为关闭
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哪个？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没哪个，所有的
<iMadper> yil: nm的问题, redhat也管? 不管的吧...
<happyaron> RH管什么……
<happyaron> nm不是RH的人在搞么？
<MeaCulpa> nm没有一家Linux管的吧？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是一切动态html那句，是再往上，你问我这是啥的那句，指的是哪个
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: GNOME 深度依赖啊，猫猫不搞谁管呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: google 那个，后来我自己砍了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 砍／看
<yil> iMadper: 属于 fedora 的组件吧。既然不管，那为啥 bugzilla 上面可以选。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: RH还管GNOME?
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: GNOME除了RH还有别人在搞么？
<happyaron> 貌似没了吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你帽的管的真宽...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦...
<iMadper> yil: 八成不管
<iMadper> yil: 而且, 很可能不是bug
<happyaron> 是feature
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 很可能是设置的问题吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道哦
<iMadper> 比如, 设备未托管...
<onlylove> feature^
<onlylove> 最喜欢这个了……
<iMadper> yil: 应该是, 分给打包那个人了, 但是打包的人不会管的. 
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • linux搭建pppoe服务器。如何才能根据拨号用户名和密码的不同使用不同的防火墙设置。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449281 单位有一linux网关，x86构架，运行linux系统，该网关有两块网卡，eth0 和eth1， 其中eth0连接外网，eth1连接内网，eth1未分配ip地址，内网多个主机通过pppoe协议拨号建立和
<^k^> ─> 网关的连接来上网，本人使用rp-pppoe来搭建的pppoe服务器，但如何才能根据不同的拨号用户名和密码来使用 …
<onlylove> it's not a bug but a feature
<iMadper> yil: 除非几百个人都报这个, 如果只是个别的, 这么常见的情况都用不了, 很可能不是bug而是配置有啥问题吧? 
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1gHw8.jpeg
<yil> iMadper: 嗯，机器比较新。F19 的时候连我有线网卡的驱动都自己编译的。我再看看吧。
<iMadper> yil: 驱动这东西, 都是内核弄得, 内核驱动了, nm才不管设备新不新
<freeflying> iMadper, 找便宜货去
<iMadper> freeflying: 想买hh的...
<iMadper> freeflying: 日亚我受不了了... 
<adam8157> freeflying: iMadper 俩土壕又买啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 完全不知道在说什么...
<freeflying> adam8157, 毛也没买啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥都不买呀
 * iMadper 下班回家...
<yil> yil: 下班开始加班～～
<adam8157> yil: 加到几点
<yil> 7,8点吧。然后回家有空 vpn
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> yil: 充实啊
<iMadper> yil: 我回家还得vpn找米国那边的同事请叫问题呢
<adam8157> yil: 真有这么多活儿?
<freeflying> adam8157, 显然忽悠啊，你们组你还不知道啊
<yil> adam8157: 嗯。。。要不要来？
<adam8157> freeflying: 他离职去别的公司了
<adam8157> yil: 时薪保持不变就去
<adam8157> yil: 实际时薪保持不变就去
<freeflying> adam8157, iMadper 也跑了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: ä½ å­¦wangcong
<yil> adam8157: 你那时薪，一般公司还真给不起。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥?!
<adam8157> freeflying: 我在说 yil 啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个我不认识啊
<freeflying> 霓虹国办公室没水喝
<freeflying> 太坑了
<yil> adam8157: 这两天弄 tcp 旁路发包，结果发下去 流量控制给我延迟发包了。。。正急着找原因。
<freeflying> yil, multiple-path?
<yil> freeflying: 没那么复杂，就是旁路偷发包，加速。
<freeflying> yil, 这个咋玩呢，tcp不是要验证的吗
<yil> freeflying: 验证就绕过嘛。
<adam8157> yil: 高级科研单位哦
<freeflying> yil, 3-way shake hand你咋搞呢
<yil> adam8157: 小公司，没啥说的。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 渴死了，连灌两瓶啤酒
<yil> freeflying: 加速，旁路传数据包，暂时不弄 3 次握手。
<yunfan> adam8157: 这家伙是gfw外包公司吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 他不是, 某人才是
<yunfan> adam8157: 某人 额
<freeflying> yil, 那任何一方验证你的包怎么通过呢
<freeflying> yil, 这个听着太高级了，来给咱普及下啊
<onlylove> 求科普
<freeflying> yil, 还有你这样搞目的是啥
<yil> freeflying: 你说的是什么验证？
<imtxc> 感觉有人在黑我。。。
<onlylove> tcp包的包头验证啊
<freeflying> yil, 比如客户端发的包要包含序列，你插一个包进去，服务器还能正确失败吗
<freeflying> 识别
<yil> freeflying: 额，不是。是旁路重传包。你说的那些验证基本不需要考虑。
<freeflying> yil, 那你如何知道要穿那些包呢
<freeflying> yil, 这些包的hash值又如何能保证和原来的一直呢
<freeflying> yil, 贴代码啊
<yil> freeflying: 丢包检测算法，还有根据当前事件算重传队列中每个包的丢包概率。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我觉得这得有两头协调，就是两头用一样的东西
<yil> onlylove: 单边加速啊。。。两头用一样的是双边加速了。部署要求高点。
<freeflying> onlylove, 两边的做法倒容易理解啊，他这单边的听着很NB
<yunfan> imtxc: 你什么公司？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我也觉得很nb
<yil> freeflying: NB啥。。。。
<freeflying> yil, 不知道啊，反正就觉得很NB
<onlylove> 就像当初的高密软盘似的
<yil> freeflying: cdn公司都这样做的。不牛逼。。。
<onlylove> 没有特殊的工具，根本读不出来
<onlylove> 没做过cdn表示不懂
<yil> onlylove: 就是边缘节点的服务器，让客户感觉网速很快。所以才单边加速。
<freeflying> yil, cdn不是转发吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 我怎么觉得像是同样的内容通过多条路由发，然后哪条路由快哪条路由的包先到
<yil> freeflying: 是为了更快的转发。。。
<freeflying> onlylove, 不懂CDN到底怎么干的
<xuan880> 加速
<onlylove> freeflying: 改善丢包率……只能理解到这一步
<imtxc_mobile> 惨，下班也得坐车了
<freeflying> imtxc_mobile, 还可以地走
<freeflying> ad\\\\\\蛋蛋居然跑了
<imtxc_mobile> 地走？
<freeflying> imtxc_mobile, 不像坐车不就得地走呢吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 我觉得他是没租到自行车
<imtxc_mobile> 好吧
<imtxc_mobile> 这班车。。。。
<imtxc_mobile> 堵死了
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 你果然是!!
<jiero> 罗宋汤。。。
<jiero> 白萝卜，洋葱，奶酪，西红柿，猪肉，番茄酱组合。。。
<jiero> 加鸡蛋
<jiero> cherrot: 又一次要被扫地出门了~
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
 * jiero 要冻死街头了~
<jiero> alpha080: 潜水员，你在干嘛？
<hongker> jiero: 潜水员当然是在捞鱼。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu下安装独立显卡驱动的问题，。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449283 台式机，主板带集成显卡，后来买了张独立显卡装上，没有对bios进行任何设置，windows下使用完整正常，。 现在我改用GNU/linux系统，发现独立显卡驱动安装老是失败，。 想请问下，我需不需要在bios设置，屏蔽掉集成显卡，
<^k^> ─> 如何设置，。 PS：主板是升技的，。独立显卡是ati，。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zadrsnwxh — 2013-09-24 19:07
<Mutong> 怎么喊别人
<jackness> linux哪个版本比较好 
<jackness> 谁知道的 
<Mutong> 怎么在和别人私聊，大家还都能看到的
<hongker> jackness: 不要问这种万恶的哪个好的问题。。
<cherrot> Mutong, 输入名字就行了  善用tab补全
<cherrot> Mutong, 别把简单的问题想复杂了  ->windows和java才喜欢这样
<Mutong> 谢谢，好久不用了，都忘了方法了
<jiero> cherrot: 能把复杂想简单了，不简单的
<cherrot> jiero, 是啊
<Mutong> 习惯性了
<hongker> cherrot: java才接触的时候真的很复杂。。
<litsand> 请教个问题. cherrot: java...这种@别人名字用的 什么命令?找了半天没找到啊.
<cherrot> hongker, 做web时，发现java完全沦为商人的工具了  各种规范规约，一个简单的问题都要写非常复杂的代码，纯粹是为了把程序员用作廉价劳动力
 * cherrot mutong 原来是手机客户端。。。。自动补全好像是搜索建。。
<cherrot> litsand, 手打  tab补全
<roylez> cherrot: 渣渣
<cherrot> roylez, 主席好
<litsand> 我说呢.thanks.我用的epic5.貌似补不了
<hongker> cherrot: 没办法。。现在网站开发主流是jsp
<cherrot> hongker, 舆论主流吧   真正统计过么
<cherrot> hongker, java程序员太多了 所以叫声大
<hongker> cherrot: 不靠舆论。。我切身感受到的
<cherrot> hongker, 主流不主流  这个我倒还真不知道
<hongker> cherrot: jsp真的比php复杂太多。。
<cherrot> hongker, 对啊 那何必用。。。
<hongker> cherrot: 不过安全性是要高那么些
<cherrot> hongker, 没看出来  如果说靠提高语言复杂度来降低对程序员要求的话，我感觉这个路子太荒谬  结果适得其反
<roylez> cherrot: 又要开会了，擦擦擦擦
<imtxc> roylez: 主席
<cherrot> hongker, 我看到的情况是，接触到的（身边or网络）java程序员多数是windows小白用户的思维模式 看着都烦 
<hongker> cherrot: 在中国来说是需要会jsp更能好找工作一点
<cherrot> hongker, 或许吧 国外可能也一样
<cherrot> hongker, 太多培训机构培训java程序员了，而且是以一种培训技术工人的模式  这让我反感
<hongker> cherrot: 国外更喜欢python和ruby
<cherrot> roylez, skype?  
<cherrot> roylez, 我打电话骚扰你
<hongker> cherrot: java的人员已经饱和了。。可还是很多人去学java。。我就是其中之一。
<cherrot> hongker, =。=   我大学也是写java web的   开发速度太慢了
<cherrot> hongker, 甚至怀疑比用C++写cgi还慢。。
<roylez> cherrot: ...
<hongker> cherrot: 这个我还没感觉到。。虽然我是先会的php..不过这个做项目要求用jsp..我只好又开学jsp了。
<roylez> hongker: 我学的都是没人要的，python，fortran，ruby，bash...
<cherrot> hongker, 我相反。。来公司写php了。。。
<cherrot> roylez, 人艰不拆好不。。。在家工作的土豪。。。
<hongker> roylez: 你的那些在中国比较前端，涉及的公司不多。。在国外很流行
 * cherrot php主要是乱 可起码比开发java舒服。。
<roylez> cherrot: 恩，我现在是土豪
<roylez> cherrot: 上周据了摩根斯坦利～
<hongker> 这个我也注意到了。。php页面有点混杂
<cherrot> hongker, 不见得  有时候只是舆论少  可能有个原因是因为用这些语言的人比较明白怎么提问问题和解决问题，不会像java使用者那样  一种windows小白用户的套路  看着都烦
<cherrot> hongker, php其实也有模板技术
<roylez> cherrot: 用java的大把都是不会说英语的，彻头彻尾的码农
<hongker> roylez: 这个就不太清楚了。。
<cherrot> roylez,  嗯 光看那些网帖就能感觉到
 * zodiac1111 只会点c.怎么破
<jackness> hongker,我错了，我吃着碗里的想着锅里的，我用得 是ubuntu.其实ubuntu很好的
<hongker> jackness: ...
<freeflying> roylez, 我记得FL的disney周票是200刀，东京的一日票就要6000円了
<jackness> hongker，但是我看很多教学视频用得是其他linux版本 比如redhat，比如centos
<hongker> 各位大神，php往高处发展是走哪些模块呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 更换电脑，系统不换，驱动怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449285 我在A机上安装了ubuntu 现在换了新电脑B机 我把A的硬盘拆下放进B 启动运行正常，但是个别硬件表现不正常 主要是：无线网卡、触摸板 请问有没有方法让系统根据现有的硬件环境，重新像安装系统时候那样自动识别一下硬件
<^k^> ─> 并更新驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2013-09-24 20:15
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> hongker, 语言就是语言 工具而已
<jiero> 我的UA被路由改了，怎么办。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero, User Agent ?
<jiero> 多数网站做的不好。只有EFF.org 能识别出我真正的User Agent
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Electronic Frontier Foundation | Defending your rights in the digital world (@ eff.org *FROM* EFF.org)
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<cherrot> jiero, 不把linux的UA识别成手机就已經很不错了。。。http://jx3.xoyo.com 就是这种二货 
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 《剑网3》"乱世长安"资料片今日开测，1000台红米全服掉落！http://jx3.xoyo.com/
<jiero> cherrot: 它们识别成IE6啊，很多网站因此无法使用了
<cherrot> jiero, 论前端程序员素养的重要性
<cherrot> jiero, 路由器怎么会改呢  不会的 不然你的路由器要慢死了
<jiero> cherrot:  Within our dataset of several million visitors, only one in 92,630 browsers have the same fingerprint as yours.  https://panopticlick.eff.org/index.php?action=log
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Panopticlick
<jiero> cherrot: 就是慢的要死。TP-Link
<jiero> cherrot: 山东的奇葩网络。
<cherrot> jiero, 嗯 山东的ISP就是个笑话
<cherrot> jiero, 有可能是ISP给你做的这种恶心事  因为他们喜欢劫持DNS，喜欢劫持404 替换成一个HTML页面，最大的影响就是 apt-get出错
<jiero> cherrot: ISP和TP-Link勾结的。
<jiero> cherrot: 某天，我的网络突然不能用了。只能连国外网站。
<cherrot> jiero, 这是好事儿啊
<jiero> cherrot: 然后打电话到中国电信不行，对方说不会有问题啊。只好打山东电信，对方就支支吾吾了。
<jiero> cherrot: 然后我就升级到了TP-Link山东特供的固件，就能用了。
<cherrot> jiero, 艹
<jiero> cherrot: 因此我换了个D-Link，一开始还好，过几天，就不好用了
<freeflying> jiero, 这么神奇？
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯。
<good0> 各位有人平时工作有必须要用到linux的吗？或者说,linux一般可以做哪些工作？
<freeflying> jiero, NND, 东京迪斯尼这二货，注册巨麻烦
<jiero> freeflying: 注册麻烦，让我远离微软的服务
<jiero> freeflying: 我当年幼小的心灵里，世界最烂的网站是微软做的——这种子种下了。
 * jiero 使用IE的唯一时期是IE7测试版的2个月。
<cherrot> good0, 没啥不能做的
<jiero> 即使在学校里，也是USB带着其他浏览器或者直接下载其他非IE核心浏览器。
<muton> 你们看起来好屌的样子
<jiero> good0: 没有必须
<jiero> imtxc: 回来了大叔
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，我得买本子了
<imtxc> jiero: 我的笔记本捐献给了公司
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<cherrot> imtxc, 土豪我们做朋友吧 捐献给我一台
<imtxc> cherrot: 好的
<cherrot> imtxc, 太好了 啥时候送过来？
<imtxc> cherrot: 过几年
 * imtxc 岁叫
<freeflying> jiero, fuck啊，居然用了activex
<freeflying> 没法信用卡付款
<October21> 日本的盗版WIN少吧？
<freeflying> 不知道啊
<onlylove> 日本没有qq
<October21> 有国际版QQ
<roylez> freeflying: activex让你高潮了？
<onlylove> 有国际版顶毛用，日本qq用户不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何清空剪贴板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449286 本人用的是Gubuntu12.04, 想知道如何清空剪贴板，输入什么命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 tebolong — 2013-09-24 20:25
<freeflying> roylez, 小贱淫
 * cherrot 围观
<freeflying> 睡觉，又10点了
<cherrot> ....
<cherrot> ........
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃在哪个时区啊
<joshuasui> ……
<onlylove> freeflying: 这边东八区9差一分九点
<freeflying> onlylove, +9
<onlylove> freeflying: 棒子还是尼轰
<freeflying> 棒子不是+8吗
<onlylove> 哦，那就是尼轰了
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒你干啥了....
<freeflying> roylez, 买票啊
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac31455
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 【完整版】以父之名+【爷们歌】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<freeflying> roylez, 靠，你能不看acfun了不
<roylez> freeflying: 开会的时候，你叫我干啥？
<freeflying> roylez, 你开杀会
<roylez> freeflying: 产品进度大通气
<freeflying> roylez, 这大晚上的stand up毛啊
<freeflying> roylez, 去打丫的
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac836417
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 街头歌手（高清）震撼！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<freeflying> roylez, 你正经找个妹纸吧
<roylez> freeflying: 没正式离婚，等着移民办完再离
<roylez> freeflying: 所以找妹子也不大方便
<freeflying> roylez, 草
<roylez> freeflying: 神马意思
<roylez> freeflying: 也许我会沦落到去乌克兰找妹子
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫无下限啊
<roylez> freeflying: 中国妹子养不起了
<freeflying> roylez, 节操呢
<roylez> freeflying: 节操多少钱一斤，能吃不？
<freeflying> roylez, 当年你应该在袋鼠国找个刷盘子的工作的
<joshuasui> ls们都没有节操
<freeflying> roylez, 你看米帝就很多 phd刷盘子
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，你要不要拿个刷盘子的文凭？这样可以出国
<freeflying> roylez, 太高级了，拿不了啊
<freeflying> phd
<freeflying> 尼玛我年轻时的梦想
<roylez> freeflying: 丫重新投胎吧，这辈子你已经没希望了
<freeflying> roylez, 我直接去米帝读书
<onlylove> freeflying: 中国妹子养不起这是事实
<roylez> freeflying: 然后可以安心刷盘子了
<void1> +10086
<freeflying> void1, 1086是啥
<freeflying> roylez, who cares
<void1> +1 * 10086 呗 XD
<freeflying> roylez, 其实端盘子比较好
<roylez> freeflying: 恩，我也觉得端盘子好
<void1> 移民哪里啊？
<freeflying> roylez, 不用操心，挣得不比phd少多少
<roylez> freeflying: 端盘子的妹子都甜死了
<hongker> 去澳大利亚吧。。。那儿政府直接给房子。。
<void1> 类似bigbang 里的 penny?
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac835600
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 万万没想到 08 员工的愤怒 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<onlylove> roylez: 乃每天的工作就是看ABCD么
<freeflying> onlylove, 羡慕嫉妒恨吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> onlylove, 乐乐一周上班2个小时，拿350k/y
<onlylove> freeflying: 不能忍
<freeflying> onlylove, 抢丫的去
<hongker> freeflying: 不能直视。。
<freeflying> 豆瓣良心啊，居然在这里还能听
<freeflying> hongker, 打丫的去
<muton> 谁要网站源码
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 金山快盘官方版 for ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449287 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownew ... g=cn&id=94 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qeeken — 2013-09-24 21:12
<freeflying> lol
<hongker> muton: 什么网站源码
<muton> 博彩
<hongker> 有空么。。发我一份嘛。。xiaok2013@live.com
<muton> ……
<hongker> muton: 3q..
<muton> hongker 有偿
<hongker> muton: 发球！。。
<muton> 我是替别人问的
<muton> 全套
<hongker> asp站？
<muton> 你好厉害 hongker
<hongker> 目测的。
<muton> …… hongker
<hongker> 最没价值的就是asp了。
<muton> ……
<hongker> 叫你那朋友以后不要去搞asp的站了，拿webshell是php或者jsp的都要比asp的价值高。。
<alvin_rxg> asp 是什么东西？
<muton> 他是偶然弄到的不是有心的
<muton> 为啥asp的不值钱
<hongker> muton: 这都想搞钱。。是不是想钱想疯了
<muton> 还真是
<muton> 银行卡，钱包，身份证都丢了
<muton> hongker
<muton> 我让他去地铁，他不干
<hongker> ..
<muton> 你是红客么
<hongker> no
<hongker> 红客是honker
<hongker> 而不是hongker
<hongker> do you understand..
<muton> 我不知道
<muton> 你说的啥意思
<muton> 说英语 hongker
<kevinsyy> good
<muton> DDOS谁行
<alvin_rxg> ddos 得先去抓一堆肉鸡才行
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 一个很恶心的事情，是关于APU 的，请教一下大家 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449289 去年搞了一台电脑，因为仓库里面东西太多，所以给拼了一下，技嘉 A75M-UD2H 的主板CPU 是 A6-3500 内存8G 硬盘是3个256 SSD 的用什么WINDOWS系统都不行 动不动是死机，蓝屏，啸叫，花屏，后来上百度查了一下，很多网
<muton> 有没有收流量的
<alvin_rxg> ##anonymous
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为啥总是感觉moc的音质比audacious好呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449290 不知moc的播放后端（或者解码库）是什么？好像和ffmpeg有关系？ audacious虽然有音效调节（本人不太会调），还是感觉音质不如moc && mplayer 。 可惜osdlyrics对moc支持不好，太耗cpu了（moc自己的问题） 有金耳朵或者技术大神来解
<^k^> ─> 释一下不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-09-24 22:06
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想的快捷键驱动怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449292 给台老电脑联想旭日150装了个内置无线网卡，但无论是windows下还是linux下都无法搜到网络。 后来发现在windows下有个快捷键驱动，安装后笔记本旁边的无线开关才发挥作用，可以搜到无线网络，但在linux下怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 ice-06 — 2013-09-24 22:29
 * pity 请教，.gitignore 能放在一个子目录中生效吗？比如我只想忽略 aaa 这个子目录中的 *.pyc 文件
<knownbad> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1316598/exclusive-china-lift-ban-facebook-only-within-shanghai-free-trade-zone
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ EXCLUSIVE: China to lift ban on Facebook – but only within Shanghai free-trade zone | South China Morning Post
<^k^> 05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-25
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Valve推出免費的SteamOS作業系統 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449299 SteamOS是基於Linux與Steam服務所打造的作業系統，使用者可於採用SteamOS的主機上進行來自Windows或Mac的遊戲，以SteamOS裝置連結已開啟的個人電腦就能透過家中網路將遊戲串流至電視上。 遊戲平台Steam的開發者Valve本周發表了基於Linux的Ste
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下从PPA中安装得软件最终放置在系统哪个位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449301 RT！ 以pidgin为例。 自己编译安装得软件，自己就知道其源码的位置，以后想更改、调整或者是删除都可以很容易找到。但是，对于在PPA中安装得软件，则不知道其源码放置在哪个目录下了，这样不利于日后的更
<^k^> ─> 改。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2013-09-25 8:33
<iMadper> 早, 各位
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<tenzu> yo
<tenzu> 小泄
<tenzu> 罗姐
<ZhangBinbin> morning
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼。
<tenzu> jiero: 冷么？
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼
<jiero> tenzu: 腿冷啊
<jiero> kindle 有多少空间啊。为啥我装了那么多音乐和书都还剩1.8GB。
<jiero> 哦 3.2GB
<muton> 有没有收DDOS的
<muton> 帮忙介绍一个，急用
<freeflying> tenzu, 还不洗尿布去
<jiero> freeflying: 你不用洗了？
<jiero> freeflying: 话说你肯定用纸尿裤吧。
<tenzu> freeflying: 狒狒冷么？
<jiero> tenzu: 你到底有多冷。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 不停的喝热茶还觉得腿凉
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 别只穿内裤啊
<freeflying>  jiero 肯定用纸尿裤啊
<freeflying> tenzu, 你咋什么地方啊，还冷
<jiero> tenzu: 用新鲜辣椒泡一点水涂抹一下。
<jiero> tenzu: 如果你和我一样身着短裤
<jiero> freeflying: 可能是教室
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 辣椒会扩张毛孔,热量散失得更快
<jiero> freeflying: 你要体验洗尿布的。要体验的。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 体感？
<freeflying> jiero, 尼玛这些话你现在有资格说吗？
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 真的散失,,
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu哪个版本，可以安装在触摸屏电脑？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449304 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE2MTk3MTE2.html 1.链接是什么版本ubuntu？ 2.ubuntu哪个版本，可以安装在触摸屏电脑（可以使用触摸屏功能）？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-25 10:03
<freeflying> jiero, 不是还有，是那有啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 在饼都嘛，办公室里，外面刮风
<jiero> freeflying: 我不照顾自己的，照顾别人的可以呗
<tenzu> iIlL10Oo: 没穿内裤
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 膜拜
<tenzu> jiero: 有妹子照顾你？
<jiero> tenzu: 不穿内的，外面就多穿啊。
<cherrot> tenzu, 膜拜叫兽
<jiero> tenzu: 没有啊。
<tenzu> cherrot: 呸！
<jiero> tenzu: 。妹子照顾我。怎么感觉一直都被妹子照顾呐。。。
 * tenzu 出门一下
 * cherrot 围观叫兽出门溜鸟
<jiero> cherrot: 孩子。。。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端的右上角的符号不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449305 在图形界面下终端的右上角三个符号不见了 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-09-25 10:14
<vimx>  请教个问题，就是发现当前目录下大于100k的文件，然后移到tmp目录下，不用find命令。我写的有问题ls -lR . | grep "^-"  | awk '$5 > 102400 {print $NF}'| cp  -stdin /tmp
<huntxu> 你的cp有stdin參數？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> cp有stdin?
<MeaCulpa> 这人跑了.... ls -lR的结果最后一列只有文件名，连路径都没，copy个毛...
<huntxu> lol
<imtxc-tmp> yunfan: 老显卡只有一个显示器接口， 我想接双显示器的话，需要买个什么接口扩展的东西？
<imtxc-tmp> iMadper: 我把自己的笔记本背来上班了，可是现在多余了一个显示器。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 没办法. 
<imtxc-tmp> iMadper: 只能换显卡？
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 显卡不支持多输出的话, 没办法的. 需要买的东西是: 
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 新显卡
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 一二百的就行吧.
<imtxc-tmp> iMadper: ..... 烦，能上网的那台机器倒有两个显示器接口
<imtxc-tmp> iMadper: 哦对，我能不能把这个显示器接到我的笔记本上做双显卡呢？
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 双显示器刻意. 
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 双显示器可以. 双显卡不行. 
<imtxc-tmp> iMadper: 恩，就接在笔记本上做双显示器算了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc-tmp: 我从来都这么做....
<freeflying> iMadper, 看中啥便宜货没
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开发触摸屏的图形界面桌面应用程序，有哪些开发语言？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449310 桌面应用程序，在触摸屏电脑使用！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-25 10:42
<iMadper> freeflying: 没呀... 可能要买一件hh的冲锋衣了吧... 美亚, 你来不?
<freeflying> iMadper, 等到下个月底吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 到时候都冻死了..
<freeflying> iMadper,  那有那么冷啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 然后我们还在等冲锋衣漂洋过海...
<iMadper> freeflying: 下个月底...
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在地铁里穿抓绒/冲锋衣/羽绒坎肩的都有了....
<freeflying> iMadper, 1-2天的事情啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 不至于这么夸张啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃下个月去米国?
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天看到穿羽绒坎肩的年轻男性!! 我都吓傻了!
<freeflying> iMadper, 不去啊，有人去，也是哦，我可以先买了
<iMadper> freeflying: 叫上 gfrog_holiday 吧...
 * iMadper 也不知道这小子什么时候休完
<freeflying> iMadper, 过完国庆他就要上班了
<iMadper> freeflying: 那咱等等他, 问问他要不要买吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 他之前说买m2, 这东西我买不起阿姨
<iMadper> 买不起啊...
<freeflying> iMadper, 这两天你看到便宜的可以告诉我
<freeflying> 他是壕啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 好!
<iMadper> freeflying: 口亨
<iMadper> freeflying: 说的就跟你不是似的
<iMadper> freeflying: 口亨
<iMadper> 2013/9/20 0:00:00	此包裹已抵达国内，等待清关
<iMadper> 2013/9/24 0:00:00	此包裹离开口岸，发往目的地，转运公司链接：点击进入查询链接，快递单号：xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<freeflying> iMadper, 搞错了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 什么搞错了?
<cherrot> jiero, darktable的暗角做的太棒了
<freeflying> 没错
<iMadper> freeflying: 对! 
<iMadper> freeflying: 没错!
<iMadper> freeflying: 你就是土豪!
<iMadper> freeflying: 自己都承认了~ 哈哈哈~
<cherrot> freeflying, 土豪我们做朋吧
 * iMadper 开心了, 继续干活去
<iIlL10Oo> a = Dir['*'] ; a.each{|x| File.mv(x,'/tmp/') if File.size(x) > 100_000 rescue nil }
<freeflying> cherrot, 壕们今天没来
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: ugly
<imtxc-tmp> freeflying: 你才是土豪哇。。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 牛
<cherrot> freeflying, 你也是 求分地
<iMadper> freeflying: 大家都已经认清你的真面目了~ 你不承认也没用了~ 哈哈哈~
<iIlL10Oo> a=Dir.glob '*' ; a.each { |x| `mv #{x},/tmp/` if File.size(x) > 100_000 rescue nil }
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 满优雅
<freeflying> cherrot, 别听他们忽悠了
<iIlL10Oo> Dir.glob('*').each {|x| `mv #{x},/tmp/` if File.size(x) > 100_000 rescue nil }
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: er...是
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: en
 * MeaCulpa dir 的结果是blocksize吧...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: Dir.glob('*') 是返回 每个文件名子
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 恩，不错
<MeaCulpa> 繁重的任务给shell本进程, 轻松的又另起一进程，看上去优雅，但是实际大部分人不敢这么干 
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 那就 File.mv(x,'/tmp/') if File.size(x) > 100_000
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 恩这样好点
<iIlL10Oo> 可以写个Rakefile 文件, 那样 File.mv 可以省略成 mv, 因为Rake默认include了 FileUtils : http://www.ruby-doc.org/stdlib-2.0.0/libdoc/fileutils/rdoc/FileUtils.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Module: FileUtils (Ruby 2.0.0) 
<iIlL10Oo> 可以打开 fileutils ,添加 ls和size 方法, 然后: ls('*').each{ |x| mv ... if size(x) > ... }
<iIlL10Oo> 元编程
<MeaCulpa> 啧啧...何必
<MeaCulpa> 这种事find多好~
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯 find +1
<huntxu> 這元編程在哪 =.=
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 就是打开fileutils这个 module , 在里面添加几个方法.
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 不需要找到 fileutils 的源码修改. 直接就可以在本地代码里面修改ruby内核里面的方法
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 這不就是定義多了幾個方法而已嘛？
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu 小狐狸
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 添加方法也算元编程 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 我把显示器接过来怎么没有信号呢
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: of course not =.=
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 不会吧,我一直认为是的
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，还得在  awesome 配置啊
<iMadper> imtxc: xrandr呀
<imtxc> iMadper: xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 --auto ?
<iMadper> xrandr --output DP3 --off --output DP2 --off --output DP1 --off --output HDMI3 --off --output HDMI2 --off --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 0x256 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --pos 1366x0 --rotate normal   imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有多少显示器？
<iMadper> imtxc: 2个
<qiao> imtxc: 土豪 iMadper 有4个显示器。。
<muton> 土豪，收基友么
<iMadper> muton: qiao 也有四个显示器, 而且他需要基友
<iMadper> muton: 不过 qiao 比较害羞, 喜欢主动的男生
<iMadper> muton: 你看着办吧
<qiao> iMadper: 滚粗。。
<muton> 我就喜欢羞答答的 qiao iMadper
<iMadper> muton: 那你还不抓紧! 快去跟 qiao 私聊, 商量捆绑/滴蜡的细节问题去
<qiao> muton:  。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<qiao> muton: 其实 iMadper 才是最佳jiyou的。。
<jiero> 帽子里果然都是抖帽子
<qiao> muton: 主要 iMadper 是土豪。。
<muton> 我们来玩绳艺 3p qiao iMadper
<huntxu> iMadper: 土豪送我一部土豪金的蘋果吧
<jiero> 。
<pewu> muton: 骚年真是干柴烈火
<qiao> muton: 你口味太重了。。
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你丫工资比我高多了!
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: gun
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 不服爆出来!
<imtxc> iMadper: 又得改 awesome 的键绑定了
<qiao> muton:  可以找 pewu 
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 不用扣稅！
<pewu> qiao: 不要咬我 *_*
<jiero> 。。。
<muton> 为啥我找基友你们都互相介绍呢
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 扣税了你丫也比我高呀!
<jiero> 不到深夜啊
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我是说工资高
<muton> 你们真是为他人着想啊，祖国有希望了
<qiao> muton: 基友都是大学时了，现在的找个异性了。。
<jiero> qiao: 。。。
 * NaoTanRen 从小到大都是异性恋
<NaoTanRen> muton: 问你, 芜湖那边, 发达吗?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 说明你有双性恋的潜力
<jiero> lol
<NaoTanRen> jiero: ... ... 
<muton> 芜湖在安徽
<NaoTanRen> muton: 你不在安徽吗?!
<jiero> muton: 你在哪里？
<qiao> NaoTanRen: 你滚粗把。。+ 1 双性 
<muton> 发现潜力在安徽是不错的
<muton> 我现在淮南
<muton> 我是安徽人
<jiero> muton: 。。。
<NaoTanRen> muton: 所以问你, 芜湖发达吗?
<jiero> alpha080: 爆照片
<jiero> 宅男照片
<muton> 芜湖不发达 NaoTanRen
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 那个显示器分辨率好渣。。
<muton> 芜湖有个方特
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 1440 900
<NaoTanRen> muton: 好玩吗? 有景点儿吗?
<muton> 没去过
<jiero> imtxc: 孩子，这个分辨率组成 2880*900很爽的。
<jiero> 或者2880*1800
<jiero> 哦错了是 1440*1800
<muton> 以前不懂分辨率 买了笔记本以后我就懂了 分辨率低了真渣 1366*768
<imtxc> jiero: 一大一小啊
<jiero> imtxc: 两个同型号的就是
<alpha080> jiero: 爆什么啊。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 全家福
<imtxc> jiero: 笔记本扩展显示器
<alpha080> jiero: 别想了。。爆你菊花还差不多
<jiero> alpha080: 为什么啊。
<jiero> alpha080: 全家福拿来
<alpha080> 没为什么，好奇而已
<jiero> 。
<alpha080> http://www.google.com/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=YN2&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&tbnid=glDUpx8Rj7XHUM:&imgrefurl=http://sh.iyaya.com/talk/22/1156693-1-66&docid=dM77E4XWUQVaDM&imgurl=http://a1.iyaya.info/7iyaya_group1_M00_C0_3A_wKgA4E5c4ZQAAAAAAABWuk0CeWo555.jpg&w=500&h=332&ei=M15CUuLTNqSAiQeSiYHgCg&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:15,s:0,i:126&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=171&tbnw=209&start=0&ndsp=18&tx=131&ty=68
<alpha080> 错了。。
<muton> 谁能推荐一款高分辨率显示器
<alpha080> jiero: http://a1.iyaya.info/3iyaya_group1_M00_C0_3A_wKgA4E5c4YoAAAAAAAA-gmkx1aw220.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04没有smbfs软件，自己编译不成功，12.04有这个软件的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449312 13.04那里找smbfs软件? 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-09-25 11:45
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。好孩子
<jiero> alpha080: 你上海的啊。
<alpha080> 骗你的。。
<alpha080> 那不是我的照片- -
<alpha080> 我在网络上没有一张照片
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<litsand> 这里是最热闹的irc中文频道么
<alpha080> 不是。。
<alpha080> 这里是最水的
<jiero> litsand: 懒得统计那个。
<litsand> alpha080:这里还不是最热闹的啊...感觉天天happy
<alpha080> 最热闹的有个不在这儿。。
<alpha080> litsand: 那个里面都是一些寂寞男女，你的明白？
<muton> 最热闹的是那个
<muton> 除了玩ubuntu linux 还有人么
<litsand> <fr0ggie:#ubuntu> Jordan_U: it has a dos style partition table yes
<muton> 我要寂寞男女的频道  alpha080
<litsand> alpha080: 求介绍寂寞男女irc
<alpha080> 自己找。。我忘记鸟- -
<alpha080> 不是163就是263的
<muton> 不告诉我，你就没有鸟
<muton> 那谁我看到你了
<muton> litsand
<litsand> muton: 各种263都没人啊...
<muton> 就是的 litsand
<muton> alpha080 骗人
<alpha080> 不是这样找的，不在这个服务器，名称也不是直接输入263.。那是早年的网络聊天室，只不过还能用irc登
<alpha080> muton: 没骗你，问问其他人，还有人知道的，或许记得
<alpha080> 那个频道一点都不好玩，全是约炮的
<litsand> alpha080: 见证过历史的人啊
<litsand> 原来约跑在聊天室时代就盛行了么
<muton> 中国人有用这个约炮的？
<muton> 这么高级的东西
<muton> 估计都一些程序员， linuxer
<litsand> muton: 那还有女的么...
<void1> 263聊天跑车什么的，好像叫
<muton> 玩的就是搅基
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu使用自动配置脚本上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449314 我在单位的机器上安装了Lubuntu13.04，但单位访问外网要在IE设置“使用自动配置脚本上网”而我在Lubuntu的设置中始终未发现相关设置，上百度查也没有人提及这种问题，所以需高手前来指导，鄙人不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 暴龙15551 — 2013-09-25 11:52
<void1> 但是90年代的时候，中国的irc聊天室还是很多的
<freeflying> void1, NEX
<muton> 他们有一部分成了程序员，有一部分成了鸡
<litsand> void1: 90年代还没见过电脑...
<alpha080> 只不过当时都不知道是irc
<freeflying> void1, 上居然没电源
<litsand> 论坛 发帖子这里会提示?好高端
<muton> 我要是早点接触linux我估计现在就是个高手了
<void1> freeflying, 真开心，一个一个都在外国
<void1> fracting, 全程也就1个小时多一点，要电源干嘛？
<alpha080> muton: 你要早接触，你现在就是修电脑的了
<freeflying> void1, 廉价劳动力啊
<freeflying> void1, 你又不是没在霓虹国过
<void1> freeflying, 但我没在米国过 >_<
<muton> 我接触晚了，现在在搬砖 alpha080
<freeflying> void1,  我也没在米国过
<alpha080> void1: 米国都是无码的，不像霓虹国，老是打码，恭喜你
<litsand> 查看当前聊天室的成员是什么命令啊?
<void1> freeflying, 去多久？
<alpha080> e
<freeflying> void1, 国庆后回
<freeflying> void1,  天天连说话的人都没
<void1> freeflying, 为什么？不会你一个人去的吧
<freeflying> void1, 客户开自己内部的会直接无视我，都不用我回避的 
<freeflying> void1, 不懂日语啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 逛窑子去
<void1> freeflying, 总有懂日语的support你的吧
<freeflying> void1, 霓虹国人的英语你还不清楚啊
<void1> freeflying, 啊？难道就你一个人去，还用英语沟通啊？
<muton> 亚麻跌
<huntxu> freeflying: 最近看了兩場日本解說的英超，那人名和解說啊。。。
<freeflying> void1, 昨儿中午吃饭，饭馆里一小妹会说些英语，我都倍感亲切
<freeflying> huntxu, lol
<alpha080> 哇哈哟
<alpha080> 空你及哇
<void1> freeflying, 那为什么单位让你一个人去呢？
<alpha080> 省钱。。。
<huntxu> 數托 = shoot =.=
<huntxu> 我都不知道他說的是英文還是日語
<freeflying> void1, 我们公司都是用英语的
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • linux下SecureCRT的破解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449315 转发：Linux MacOSX SecureCRT 完全破解 http://www.boll.me/archives/680 破解思路：研究了一下windows版securecrt的破解补丁，发现linux版可以用一样的方法破解。windows版是通过给exe打补丁破解注册的，linux版里有一模一样的二进制部分。用beyond　compare比较打补
<freeflying> void1, 我们也没人会日语不是
<^k^> ─> 丁前后的exe文件，用wxhexeditor修改linux版里相同字串后，注册机算的号就能用了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuy …
<litsand> ubuntu-cn 
<void1> freeflying, 那为什么会和日本发生业务关系啊
<alpha080> 看到霓虹国。。我只想说，能带kindle回来么- -
<jiero> freeflying: 日本小妹可爱不？
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 要不带av正版的给你，支持正版？？
<litsand> 原来使用names命令....我自言自语.午休了,大家.
<jiero> alpha080: 要av何用
<jiero> alpha080: 转卖？
<jiero> lol
<alpha080> jiero: 可以骄傲地声明，你们都是盗版的，我才是真的，
<jiero> alpha080: 对那些没研究，都不知道什么人。
<freeflying> void1, google map这货只推荐我坐 N'EX
<freeflying> 貌似有个慢车到的
<freeflying> void1, 因为我们业界领先啊
<void1> freeflying, 什么公司？
<alpha080> void1: c公司 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:26 
<litsand> debian-zh
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Pidgin飞信插件闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449317 pidgin 2.10.3版本。所用的插件为open-fetion，添加账号后。启用账号的时候，Pidgin就会闪退。不知道要怎么处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒙毅酋长 — 2013-09-25 12:39
<freeflying> huntxu, 话说我们现在在霓虹国越来越多人用了
<MeaCulpa> 霓虹国...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 只有霓虹国人才会付钱买服务的，天朝短期内没戏
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 看人帽子一年在霓虹的收入就远超天朝了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，霓虹国的人比较Systematic
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 去霓虹国就是要说英语
<jiero> freef
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> freeflying: 劳力贵啊。
 * MeaCulpa 日语很邪恶，唯一一个时时刻刻在字里行间强调对话双方相对地位的语言
<muton> 霓虹是哪 MeaCulpa
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑什么事情？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Ni-Hong
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以反抗这个的就是全用平辈语。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这点我非常讨厌
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
 * jiero 挤压imt
 * jiero 继续挤压 imtxc
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 沪语就没有敬语，非常好，不想蒙古南都满大人话
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我非常讨厌蒙古南都满大人话
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 而且沪语基本都是单音节，干脆利落
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。不会说。。。
<jiero> 没有儿化音~
<muton> 上海话难懂
<ZhangBinbin> 不过也能听懂几分,因为中间会夹杂一些普通话
<muton> 上海作为大都市，他们本地人都不爱说普通话
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有些普通话里发音不同的字，沪语里相同，恰好是儿子和孙子的名字时候，就出现问题了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，沪语还有文读和白读
<MeaCulpa> muton: 本地人和上海人不是一个群体
<MeaCulpa> muton: 本地人和上海人现在都在上海外围，前者是房东，后者是买家
<MeaCulpa> muton: 我保证市区全是普通话
<muton> 确实，我只如果外围
<muton> 那市区里是那些人MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> muton: 上等人和老人
<litsand> 大家都混那些频道的?有木有什么好的推荐?
<muton> 不明白老人去那干嘛，我在上海嘉定那里，看到的那些老人精神真差 MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu12.04 安装mysql出错,菜鸟问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449318 执行命令 sudo apt-get install mysql-server 出现错误 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态
<imtxc> iMadper: 双显示器很舒服嘛，我的困惑基本解决了
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须双显示器. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 可惜 intel的显卡只能带两个显示器
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然开四个
<imtxc> iMadper: 能开8个也没人给我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 问题是, 开不了呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在什么地方上班，我在什么地方。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你tmd的工资比我高
<imtxc> iMadper: 我连台新机器都弄不来
<imtxc> iMadper: 高一毛钱也算高？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你tmd的说实话, 是多一毛吗?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正没几毛，而且我试用期打八五折
<iMadper> imtxc: 多久试用期?
<imtxc> iMadper: 3
<imtxc> iMadper: 交了保险之类就没几个了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 胡扯吧你就
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 装穷!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在工资下来交房租，还信用卡，刚好干净。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 信用卡..
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁知道你丫嫖了多少次
<imtxc> iMadper: 能刷卡？
<eexpress> imtxc: 一个月工资能买多少平米，你要这样说。
<eexpress> 这才是衡量生活质量的基础
<imtxc> eexpress: iMadper 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 目测这家公司会监控我的网络行为
<onlylove> eexpress: 还得加上在哪买，是新的还是二手的
<onlylove> imtxc: https
<onlylove> imtxc: ssl
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正irc 也有log，算了
<eexpress> onlylove: 当然是，你住哪里，按当地价格算
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说我上下班坐地铁一点都不挤啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 都有座儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 在那儿呀?
<eexpress> 其实，吃面的价格，也可以反应房价。
<iMadper> imtxc: 在哪儿呀?
<iMadper> imtxc: 老子都快成肉酱了地铁里
<imtxc> iMadper: 知春路 <---> 西二旗
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧... 没做跟哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 我坐车的方向是跟大众相反的
 * imtxc 论城里住乡下上班的好处
<eexpress> imtxc: 那去郊区买，你比 iMadper 有钱。
<onlylove> eexpress: 帝都地价不一样的
<onlylove> 求个贴吧或者豆瓣小组
<eexpress> ？难道我说一样了
<eexpress> 谁折腾过uefi
<iMadper> eexpress: 我
<iMadper> eexpress: uefi嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 搭讪小组
<iMadper> eexpress: 我一直会呀
<eexpress> iMadper: 啥系统
<iMadper> eexpress: fedora/arch/rhel 我都折腾过
<eexpress> 双系统？
<eexpress> 单系统？
<iMadper> eexpress: 折腾过一次双系统
<iMadper> eexpress: 双系统无难度呀
<eexpress> 难问。你一次说全点嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 你的问题是啥嘛....
<iMadper> eexpress: 你都没说你要问啥嘛....
<eexpress> 为啥你单系统，需要uefi呢
<iMadper> eexpress: 我的工作要测试 uefi嘛
<eexpress> 我没啥问题，只是好奇这个
<huntxu> 他喜歡把硬盤分成3000多個區
<iMadper> eexpress: uefi很多gaoji特性的. 
<huntxu> 所以需要uefi
<huntxu> lol
<eexpress> 高级个啥
<eexpress> huntxu: +
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在linux只支持256个分区记得
<eexpress> 你分出一个fat32的分区了？ iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: secure boot这种渣渣特性呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 当然分出来了
<iMadper> eexpress: 还有 ipv6的pxe呀
<eexpress> 不就是secure boot最讨厌的嘛
<eexpress> 额。pxe
<iMadper> eexpress: fat32赛高
<iMadper> eexpress: fat32万岁
<eexpress> 这倒是没需要
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞美 fedora 14, 比 fedora core3 新多了。。。。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我现在没有grub了, 直接uefi stub了
<eexpress> 都gpt了。
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣...
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀. 必须gpt呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: fc20王道
<eexpress> 没啥都gpt了。还必须要一个fat32
<eexpress> 不能其他格式？
<huntxu> iMadper: rawhide王道
<iMadper> eexpress: 你把fat32相成/boot就行了嘛....
<huntxu> imtxc: imtxc 剩下的都是渣
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<eexpress> 难道fat32是千年王八？我是说其他格式为啥不行。
<iMadper> eexpress: 这个... 是这样的, 要让固件识别那么多格式, 太难了吧
 * imtxc fat32 是我最爱的文件系统啊
<eexpress> 这不觉得。。
<eexpress> 至少要有选择权啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 况且, 如果换车ext4, windows很难操作了, 因为不识别
<iMadper> eexpress: 如果换成ntfs, 很多其他的商业操作系统也未必支持
<eexpress> uefi和windows屁关系嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: fat32支持起来最简单
<iMadper> eexpress: nnnd, 你的fat32里面的东西, windows不用修改?
<eexpress> ext2?
<iMadper> eexpress: 如果fat32换成ext4, windows怎么修改自己的启动项?
<iMadper> eexpress: 反正, 人家已经定下来是fat32了...
<eexpress> 你这思维还是认为uefi必须和win有关啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 必须呀, 要是没有win, 大家根本就不会来用uefi嘛
<eexpress> 刷固件，不是简单的事情嘛。应该有机制支持其他分区
<iMadper> eexpress: uefi设计的时候就要尽量支持最多的系统, 自然跟win有关了. 也跟linux有关呀
<onlylove> 啥时候偷偷掉线了
<eexpress> 看来，唯一有用的，只是可以去grub
<iMadper> eexpress: 我现在主要就是去掉grub了
<iMadper> eexpress: grub2的代码行数跟内核的有一拼了都... 貌似是内核的1/3?
<onlylove> 啥，fat32啊，现在很多相机也是fat32的存储卡
<eexpress> 是哦。这个bt
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 关于定制ubuntu 12.04 server版问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449321 如题， 本人想定制ubuntu 12.04 server，可是不知道用什么工具，希望论坛上有经验的大神们给点建议。 已经测试过remastersys,uck等仅支持桌面版工具，可是server版没有ubiquity，哪个工具适合我呢？ 我需要安装大量软件，添加启动脚本
<^k^> ─> 等 any ideas? 统计信息: 发表于 由 stone548534 — 2013-09-25 14:44
<eexpress> 去grub后，能加速不。 iMadper
<eexpress> 启动
<iMadper> eexpress:  能呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 不用启动grub了呀
<eexpress> 明显感觉到？
<eexpress> 你前面启动uefi啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 能感觉到
<onlylove> 然后过两天grub自己变成系统
<eexpress> 好吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 不启动uefi也启动了bios了嘛...
<iMadper> eexpress: uefi还帮你到long size mode了
<iMadper> eexpress: 多开心
<eexpress> iMadper: 下次有实验机器，你测试下？
<huntxu> iMadper: what is long size mode
<eexpress> 难道 iMadper 是苍蝇？感知比人类快几倍？
<iMadper> huntxu: 你在uefi下面, cpu就已经是工作在64bit模式下了
<onlylove> 度娘又抽风了
<iMadper> huntxu: bios里面, 你要自己设置cr的
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒硬件 =.=
<onlylove> eexpress: 不用grub可以用其他的loader么
<huntxu> iMadper: 你那是啥板有uefi
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥没硬件? 你的笔记本什么时候买的?
<huntxu> iMadper: 11年底
<iMadper> huntxu: 我三年前的破旧笔记本都支持了!
<eexpress> onlylove: grub禁止非gun的东西吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 那已经支持了呀
<eexpress> 必须换掉grub
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒懂，用的還是bios的啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 重启进入bios, 然后开启就行了
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒選項可以開好像。。。
<eexpress> huntxu: .
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥笔记本?!
<eexpress> 二手的。估计是
<huntxu> iMadper: acer 4750G
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 确实好老了
<eexpress> 那超薄的？
<huntxu> iMadper: ...11年上市的啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 送我然后买新的吧?
<huntxu> iMadper: 你那破舊筆記本哪年
<iMadper> huntxu: 11年上市, 我觉得是支持了
<eexpress> acer好样的。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我的是 hp 4230s
<huntxu> iMadper: 不知道啊，沒找到選項
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的sandy bridge?
<eexpress> 你在聊天，难道可以看bios?
<huntxu> iMadper: 是
<iMadper> huntxu: 必须支持了呀! 你好好找找.
<eexpress> 明显感到，，，nnnnd 我ssd的，直接秒杀你的。 iMadper lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 就你有ssd吗~ lol~
<eexpress> 点烟的功夫就dm了
<huntxu> iMadper: 通常會在哪個選項底下
<onlylove> uefi……用这个了貌似不用grub了
<iMadper> eexpress: 我的三棒子的830
<eexpress> 你有，还能明显感觉到？
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的, efi stub
<eexpress> 这太扯了吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 你试试嘛~
<eexpress> @@
<eexpress> huntxu: 通常是3个tab的样子
<eexpress> UEFI/legacy
<huntxu> iMadper: 現在不用grub用啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥都不用. 
<eexpress> lilo
<iMadper> huntxu: efi直接执行内核
<huntxu> iMadper: 直接在uefi裏寫啟動參數？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是的.
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在的内核是一个可执行文件了
<huntxu> iMadper: 需要gpt不？
<iMadper> huntxu: 需要
<eexpress> iMadper: 去写一个总结吧。详细的。
<huntxu> iMadper: 打開uefi前需要先格成gpt？
<iMadper> eexpress: 想写, 会写的
<iMadper> huntxu: .
<eexpress> 安装的时候，选择 huntxu
<huntxu> iMadper: 加個v
<iMadper> huntxu: ok
<eexpress> iMadper: 赶紧
<huntxu> eexpress: 我幾年沒裝過系統了
<iMadper> huntxu: done
<iMadper> eexpress: 好的
<yunfan> 看了个视频 用dvd刻录机造石墨西超级电容 
<eexpress> 没见过母猪跑？
<huntxu> eexpress: arch的新安裝程序都沒用過
<eexpress> iMadper: 要是写得不好，搞坏了，赔不。
<eexpress> huntxu: 说明你穷，没新机器。lol
<iMadper> eexpress: ... :-(
<eexpress> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> huntxu: 哪儿tm还有安装程序.....
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥都没了.. 
<eexpress> 直接跑elf代码？
<huntxu> iMadper: 我會用liveusb+pacman.static就行
<iMadper> eexpress: 不知道是不是elf...
<huntxu> iMadper: 直接往硬盤上裝一串包完事
<iMadper> huntxu: 会看install guide就够了
<eexpress> 哦。似乎是解释语言。
<eexpress> 说不定grub2本来是想取代uefi的。
<eexpress> 都可以发展成新系统
<alpha080> youdao 
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是解释语言
<iMadper> eexpress: 你自己安装这个包: gnu-efi
<iMadper> eexpress: 是一堆c库而已
<iMadper> eexpress: 写完编译就行
<eexpress> 说的位置，可能不同
<eexpress> 你先写去吧
<huntxu> eexpress: grub2太恐怖
<huntxu> iMadper: 啟動的硬盤需要gpt，還是所有磁盤都要
<iMadper> huntxu: 启动盘就行了
<wujie> ??
<wujie> 大家好
<iMadper> huntxu: 干脆, 一鼓作气, 都换成gpt得了, 你说呢?
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  15:17 
<happyaron> iMadper: gpt才恐怖呢有木有
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么啦?
<huntxu> iMadper: 如果能打開uefi的話，順手入個ssd來gpt啊，現在用的硬盤就不用格
<happyaron> iMadper: 用了gpt怎么恢复到用mbr呢。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 是的. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 弄起来特麻烦
<leemeng0x61> ls
<iMadper> happyaron: .........................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<huntxu> happyaron: 不要回頭
<happyaron> huntxu: 我就是有这回头的需要啊
<iMadper> happyaron: xp才可怕呢... 你用xp, 怎么恢复到win95呢? 弄起来特麻烦....
<huntxu> happyaron: 那就別往前走
<iMadper> happyaron: 问题是, 你为什么要有这么奇葩的需求?
<happyaron> iMadper: u盘上
<happyaron> dd来dd去的
<iMadper> happyaron: O_o
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 國慶節臨近，你的心情如何
<iMadper> huntxu: 我已经实名购买菜刀了
<huntxu> iMadper: 不錯
<huntxu> iMadper: 看不出來你還要親自下廚
<iMadper> huntxu: 妹子问题, 没有谈判, 只有战争
<eexpress> huntxu: dmesg | grep EFI
<huntxu> Sep 25 10:17:03 psycho kernel: ACPI: UEFI 00000000d6fe6000 00042 (v01 PTL      COMBUF 00000001 PTL  00000001)
<huntxu> Sep 25 10:17:03 psycho kernel: ACPI: UEFI 00000000d6fe4000 0003E (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 PTL  00000001)
<huntxu> Sep 25 10:17:03 psycho kernel: ACPI: UEFI 00000000d6fe3000 00256 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 PTL  00000001)
<huntxu> eexpress: 渣，journalctl -b|grep EFI好吧
<eexpress> 啥。为啥要其他命令？
<iMadper> dmesg | grep -i "efi v"  这个最豪
<iMadper> huntxu: ^^ 试试这个
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有結果
<iMadper> huntxu: 渣渣...
<huntxu> iMadper: 要是中世紀，你就可以去買白手套，約好一人一把手槍
<iMadper> huntxu: 两把, 太贵. 一把, 然后俄罗斯轮盘转
<nyfair> 壕！
<liemehoc> 有没有去syscan360的
<muton> 买秤坨吧，看谁手速快 iMadper huntxu
<iMadper> nyfair: 土豪, 我们能做朋友吗?
<nyfair> liemehoc: 这是啥？360安全卫士？
<muton> 土豪，要基友么 nyfair
<iMadper> muton: 别扯, nyfair 是妹子土豪
<iMadper> muton: 财色兼收!
<jiero> nyfair: 真正好的餐馆才不管团购网站呐。。。我才知道。。。
<yunfan> 阿里上氧化石墨300快一公斤，而淘宝上有人卖氧化石墨的水溶液 居然一个小瓶子120 这也太黑了
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
<nyfair> jiero: 哈？
<iMadper> nyfair: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bffd7e9jw1e8yh3ppdw8j20hs0ahab1.jpg
<nyfair> jiero: 比如说
<muton> 啊，土豪，书交往
<yunfan> iMadper: 还是做炮友好了
<iMadper> yunfan: 这么远, 怎么py...
<jiero> nyfair: 在我这里的。避风塘
<nyfair> 米其林3星店一般的确没有分店，不过那种高贵冷艳的东西也没必要
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个当然是你去魔都 炮资有土豪付嘛
<nyfair> jiero: 哦，我理解错了
<nyfair> jiero: 这个你说得没错
<iMadper> ....
<nyfair> jiero: 问题是他们的定位群体也不一样
<nyfair> jiero: 壕都不会无聊去看团购网站
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 壕。
<yunfan> nyfair: 国外有专供土豪购物的网站
<nyfair> 穷死了
<yunfan> 比如买岛的
<jiero> yunfan: 买飞机的都是小豪
<nyfair> yunfan: 我又没多少家产，你都人肉过了
<jiero> nyfair: 嗯。所以是壕。
<yunfan> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/ nyfair 土豪买个岛吧
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Islands for Sale Worldwide - Private Islands Online
<jiero> 否则是儫
<yunfan> jiero: 我有个盆友 他认识一个女的 就是卖私人飞机的 额
<nyfair> yunfan: 比如巴基斯坦刚地震震出的那个岛
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你买个南沙群岛
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个网站是正经买岛的 前不久HN上还有个人自曝团购了一个岛
<nyfair> 克总发糖
<yunfan> nyfair: 你把家里的房子卖了 不就行了 对了 你家房子有在自贸区地段的不
<nyfair> 我等卢瑟就不想了
<yunfan> 反正是泡沫 早晚要搓破
<yunfan> 不如卖房买岛 以岛养老 哈哈
<nyfair> yunfan: 笑话，魔都房子有泡沫？除非三战
<muton> 找个挖土机。把村里面的池塘挖个小岛
<yunfan> nyfair: 苏联当初不也没料到希特勒突然给他反咬一口么
<yunfan> muton: 得有村
<yunfan> 我现在巴不得回到家乡 住进山里 承包个山头什么的
<yunfan> 反正现在深山都有手机信号 上网也没大问题
<muton> 我就是农村的
<yunfan> muton: 哪的村？ 江苏的农村可没那么多地
<muton> 安徽的
<yunfan> 额 碰到本省了
<muton> 土豪，搅基不 yunfan
<yunfan> 安徽哪里的？
<yunfan> 我对安徽人好感不多 
<imtxc> yunfan: 没信号的山头多了
<muton> 蒙城的
<nyfair> 自从图样图森破下台，上海人民的日子一年不如一年
<jiero> yunfan: 。我表哥也是祖父辈来自4省。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我们那地靠黄山的深山里都有信号啊 难道是托游客的福？
<yunfan> muton: 额 蒙城不是反动道门特别厉害么
<jiero> yunfan: 爷爷是安徽的算安徽的么
<imtxc> yunfan: 我家去年的时候移动信号才覆盖到，直到现在，联通/电信 依然没有信号
<liemehoc> nyfair: syscan360.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: SyScan360 首页 (@ syscan360.org)
<muton> 有没有信号和山没关系
<liemehoc> SyScan前瞻信息安全技术年会
<yunfan> 我记得以前看个书讲破案的 说了许多蒙城的什么一贯道的覆灭
<muton> 浙江那边山里信号挺好的
<jiero> nyfair: ？那是什么。。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 圖樣哥主政上海時你出生了沒
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以我说大概我们那是托游客的福吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩
<jiero> 吃吧。
<yunfan> 也有可能是因为靠近浙江 标准参照浙江
<jiero> 图样是谁啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你们是甘肃 么办法
<yunfan> jiero: 看来你真是图样啊
<yunfan> 肯定生了吧 ny阿姨比我还大 怎么可能没生
<muton> 你说的蒙城的事我都没听过
<yunfan> 总而言之 蒙城大概地理环境不太好 否则不会有那么多迷信活动
<muton> 王坏忠落马的时候蒙城掉了几个官
<yunfan> 不过总算不是芜湖蚌埠
<muton> 其他的没你们想的那么差
<yunfan> 而且不是阜阳
<huntxu> yunfan: “蚌”是念beng？
<yunfan> huntxu: bang 4
<muton> 嗯
<muton> beng
<yunfan> 随你了
<huntxu> 都打得出來，所以我一直知道是多音字，只是不知道這個地名究竟念啥
<yunfan> 以前有个民谣是 芜湖偷 蚌埠抢 阜阳没有共产党
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。能管的管，知道了改不了的，没意思。
<yunfan> huntxu: 有的就是多种读法 比如谁 可以shui 也可以shei
<muton> 我上初中在县城
<pewu> yunfan: 表示听过这个……
<yunfan> pewu: ] 火车上听的
<muton> 那时候确实乱，现在挺太平的
<pewu> yunfan: 貌似还有几个版本
<yunfan> pewu: 别的办法发来看看
<muton> 很适合生活的小城
<yunfan> 别的版本
<yunfan> 我就喜欢进山 可惜我生在盆地里
<muton> 哈哈
<yunfan> 我们那一片群山 就我们县里在盆地 
<yunfan> 跟坐牢一样 四眼望过去 总是山环绕着
<pewu> yu蚌埠匪,淮南杀,阜阳没有共产党
<yunfan> pewu: 不押韵啊
<pewu> yunfan: 百度一搜都很多版本
<nyfair> yunfan: 去死
<muton> 淮南是匪城
<nyfair> yunfan: 娘西屁
<yunfan> nyfair: ？
<pewu> 不过貌似安徽各个地方文化完全不一样
<yunfan> nyfair: 穷鬼也是有尊严的 哼
<huntxu> nyfair: 娘希批不是浙江話嘛？
<pewu> 北边基本河南人
<jusss> ？
<nyfair> huntxu: 是光头的口癖
<yunfan> pewu: 是啊 你去百度贴吧里看下就知道了 安徽各地的都是互相骂来骂去的
<muton> 肯定的，皖南皖北
<yunfan> 反正没有本省观念
<jusss> 奶奶个熊是哪个的?
<yunfan> 但确实差异也很大 没办法
<pewu> 貌似很多上海人认为南京是安徽省会……
<muton> 地狱攻击没啥意思
<liemehoc> huntxu: 宁波话
<yunfan> 这个大概是魔都人为了表示对南京的轻蔑吧
<muton> 上海人都能和上海人搞起来
<huntxu> yunfan: 皖北貌似不算徽的地盤
<yunfan> 马鞍山倒是快成了南京属地了
<pewu> yunfan: 应该是
<nyfair> pewu: 怎么可能，人都知道是合肥
<yunfan> huntxu: 徽是徽州 就是现在的黄山市+一部分宣州地域
<muton> 皖北属哪？
<yunfan> huntxu: 所以有人要是跟你说他这有安徽人做的徽菜 多半是忽悠你
<huntxu> lol
<yunfan> 因为安徽简称皖
<nyfair> 小赤姥
<pewu> 话说徽州为什么要改名黄山
<yunfan> 安徽这简称也奇啪 
<muton> 我们皖北从不说徽菜
<liemehoc> nyfair: 你是宁波人？
<yunfan> pewu: 因为87年 矮子上黄山放了几句场面话
<muton> 长这么大也没吃过徽菜
<yunfan> 结果有人就想打黄山牌  所以改成黄山市了
<yunfan> 而且还有黄山区 黄山风景区 额
<yunfan> 黄山区是原来的太平县 
<nyfair> liemehoc: 册那，侬宁波拧，侬一家门统统宁波拧
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。
<pewu> 黄山听起来就是个旅游城市，徽州比黄山出名多了……
<yunfan> pewu: 当时不这么想嘛 87年那会 谁喜欢徽文化呢
<jarod_chen> 这频段被上海人占领了？
<yunfan> 徽文化也不过是最近才炒起来的
<yunfan> 其实不管叫什么 并入浙江才是第一要务
<ZhangBinbin> 啥时候这成灌水区了
<muton> 徽文化都是外地人感兴趣
<nyfair> ZhangBinbin: 你啥时候产生了这里不是灌水区的错觉
<ZhangBinbin> :-!
<jarod_chen> 当年造大房子  玩女人 大吃大喝的 徽文化么？
<yunfan> nyfair: 对咯 上海曾经想把我们县并进来 成为上海的飞地 当时都谈判好了 当时安徽省不放 
<muton> 没听说过
<yunfan> 要是成了 哥上大学去复旦搞不好就成了 
<iIlL10Oo> 到时候别全是污染企业搬过来..
<muton> 之前在上海上班遇到一个退休老人
<nyfair> yunfan: 复旦有啥好，去隔壁那个，男女比例7比1，一对活宝三对基
<liemehoc> 早上有没有人拿到syscan的iphone5s的
<nyfair> 复旦22逗逼驴
<muton> 他家就是上海从江苏买的
<muton> 十多年都没去过市中心
<muton> 他家不差钱
<huntxu> yunfan: 為什麽要在你們那搞飛地
<yunfan> nyfair: 只是想吐槽本地人分数线问题
<yunfan> huntxu: 大概是以后上海市开会可以来我们那吧 我们那就在黄山脚下 古代黄山叫黟山 就是取我们的名字的
<yunfan> huntxu: 据说江村在我处
<huntxu> yunfan: 原來如此
<nyfair> yunfan: 魔都分数线还不够高？满分600要考530+
<yunfan> 我们那有不少上海人 都是当初下放找个近的地方
<yunfan> 还有个做皮鞋的 一直没迁回去
<yunfan> nyfair: 听你忽悠
<jiero> lol kindle 阅读器竟然有那么多游戏。。。
<jiero> 怪事
<nyfair> yunfan: 唧唧
<nyfair> yunfan: 结果你考几分了？
<yunfan> jiero: 当年文曲星就是靠着打学习用品的名头骗过家长 而以游戏多讨学生欢心的
<onlylove> 还能不能愉快的玩耍了，整天掉线……
<yunfan> nyfair: 只有540
<yunfan> 但是我看上海的卷子容易啊
<yunfan> 我是文科
 * yunfan 不扯了 先去吧代码完成
<nyfair> yunfan: 除了西部几个超容易，其他的卷子都容易，上海人又不是其他省的卷子没做过，模拟卷全都有
<huntxu> yunfan: 英雄壇說
<nyfair> yunfan: 反正智商够了，做什么题都容易。智商不够靠背公式摸什么出题思路硬是考个不符合自己能力的分数，这才是应试教育的悲哀
 * huntxu 公式都是考試現場自己推的 QAQ
<yunfan> nyfair: 但是客观上上海北京就是录取率高嘛  还有本地的招生比例大呀
<yunfan> 倒是可恨的中科大 坐落在合肥 却只在安徽招个几十人
<nyfair> yunfan: 难道不对？
<yunfan> huntxu: 和你一样 刚开始在初中小学没问题 结果到高中就悲剧了
 * yunfan 这就是小聪明的人的代价啊
<nyfair> 上海北京教育质量高，所以比例大
<jiero> nyfair: 上海北京的都该去伦敦纽约上大学
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> nyfair: 我只谈客观不客观 没说公平不公平嘛  你没看我满怀着羡慕嫉妒唯独没有恨嘛
<nyfair> 纽约就算了，伦敦还行
 * yunfan 我也要当自贸区人
<yunfan> 以后估计魔都又要多个阶级了 就是区里人
<jiero> nyfair: 高中的时候，见过北京来的学生。高二到的，高三回去考试，在年纪500多名次，回到北京就能上理工之类的普通大学了
<nyfair> 这年头，有人就喜欢造谣，说什么xxx高考状元，然后什么清华北大高材生，结果一工作什么都不会，情商为0
<nyfair> 可能么，呵呵
<yunfan> 区里人看区外的魔都人 都是区外的 上不了facebook的乡巴佬
<jiero> nyfair: 这就是新闻啊。
<jiero> nyfair: 只要能勾引人来看就胜利
<jiero> nyfair: 反正文章里会解释一下，告诉读者忘记标题吧，标题没意思。
<yunfan> nyfair: 这么多高考移民 肯定不是扯淡的 忽悠一年可以 年复一年的忽悠不大可能
<jiero> 当然，500多名次，在本地也就能上本地最普通大学了
<nyfair> 所谓的情商本来就是智商的一部分，这个词本来就是某些智商不够用的人发明出来自慰用的 —nyfair
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 智商都可以计量了。
<jiero> 换词吧。
 * yunfan 终于有人承认那是自慰用的了 我要截图
<nyfair> 改一改，有语病
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i427820  nyfair 
<nyfair> 踢了踢了
<yunfan> hoho
<yunfan> 这图我保存起来 以后可以反复用
<nyfair> 请便，你拿来自慰我都没意见
<yunfan> 好的 以后有机会就仍这张图
<jiero> 情商，能计算么？
<iIlL10Oo> 情商是啥
<nyfair> 元首剿匪不力，辛德勒罪该万死
<leemeng0x61> 情商+智商=1
<leemeng0x61> 那么情商=1-智商
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 情商嘛 自慰用的 有图为证
<nyfair> 情商就是智商的一部分，就是跟人扯皮的智商
<imtxc> 擦，不要发上班不能打开的图
<yunfan> imtxc: 小炮友 你真可爱
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice电子表格如何实现宏编程操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449322 基本需求是这样的： 一份数据清单，很多很多行。设置了一个条件区域，通过高级筛选，可以把符合条件的行筛选到第二张表上。 每次都需要点击菜单“ 数据--> 筛选--> 高级筛选” 然后出现“高级筛选”
<yunfan> 我擦了 有人现在就放国庆假了 
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么国的人？
<yunfan> imtxc: 红旗的
<yunfan> 丹丹来了 
<nyfair> yunfan: 你放几天假？
<adam8157> nyfair: MeaCulpa 下个月可能去魔都
<yunfan> nyfair: 照常放 长假对我没什么意义
<yunfan> 长假对我只有一个好处 就是有段相对长的时间可以看书
<yunfan> 而且我现在住宿舍里 长假的话 那些学生都跑了 确实很安静
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵公司打算怎么处理secure boot呀?
<iMadper> adam8157: 求告知.
<adam8157> iMadper: 签名
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 我的错, 不是这个. 是要关闭很多不安全的特性的
<iMadper> adam8157: ubuntu现在已经支持secure boot了还是要在下个版本再打开?
<adam8157> afk
<yunfan> iMadper: secure boot不是只有那些预装win8的笔记本才有么
<happyaron> yunfan: 不是啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 支持吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你们关闭kexec了嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 找M$签名的。
<happyaron> iMadper: 应该是
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是？ 那还有哪些
<iMadper> happyaron: 那些不安全的特性都关了?
<yunfan> 我最痛恨这些狗屁的锁boot
<happyaron> iMadper: who knows...
<yunfan> 尤其是手机上那些
<yunfan> 出来就被破 还造成不便
<happyaron> yunfan: secureboot是允许你自己装自己密钥的。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 如果是这样 你干嘛要找ms认证呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 系统默认的模式是厂家密钥，要自己装密钥，就自己去设置。
<happyaron> yunfan: 不是手机上那套s-off就改不了。
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也不知道具体的什么有... 不过secure boot不光是微软的密钥, Mok嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: 有stand mode和custom mode
<happyaron> iMadper: 基本M$是事实标准吧。。。有几个硬件厂家不和它合作呢。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 这不就是你要自己设密钥 首先得有厂家那个密钥来获得权限吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 不用
<yunfan> happyaron: 这样还不如手机那种了
<happyaron> yunfan: lol 你自己看看吧，开始我也这么觉得，折腾过一遍觉得这样还不错。
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个有什么好处？
<happyaron> yunfan: 自己体会去吧，这么说没有用的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过, mjg的patch set还没被upstream接受呢吧? ubuntu就已经应用了那些patch来关闭那些不安全的特性? 还是直接自己开发了? 感觉难度挺大的.
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: ubuntu 那有问题的
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥问题?
<iMadper> happyaron: 有些特性没有关? 
<happyaron> iMadper: ubuntu是用那个uefi的bootloader让m$签了，然后用那个bootloader去引导grub2
<happyaron> iMadper: 你说这不坑爹么。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 你既然说好 肯定能给我说出好在哪里嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: fedora不也是这么做吗...
<happyaron> iMadper: 这样只要uefi bootloader和grub2安全就行了
<happyaron> iMadper: linux kernel 那里如何，没人管了啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 是呀... 但是作为kernel, 要这么做呀
<happyaron> iMadper: lol了呗。
<iMadper> happyaron: 那ubuntu的kernel还是没有关闭那些特性喽?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不清楚，感觉不像哦
<iMadper> happyaron: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/9/532
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* LKML: Matthew Garrett: [PATCH 00/12] One more attempt at useful kernel lockdown (@ lkml.org)
<iMadper> happyaron: 这些patch难道被ubuntu给backport了?
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> iMadper: 回来了
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在的ubuntu就支持uefi啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃们backport https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/9/532 这些了没
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: LKML: Matthew Garrett: [PATCH 00/12] One more attempt at useful kernel lockdown
<iMadper> adam8157: 支持uefi是个很笼统的说法.... 
<iMadper> adam8157: 具体支持到什么程度了... 是不是符合了secure boot的要求了? 这个比较重要
<imtxc> iMadper: 没本子用了，把你的送我吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 你自己clone去查... stable的branch我们这边也有人跟和backport
<adam8157> 和submit
<adam8157> iMadper: 必须符合啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 有的预装机器里就直接有我司的密钥
<iMadper> adam8157: .... I bet you one penny...
<adam8157> iMadper: 同时有我司和MS的密钥
<eexpress> adam8157: 直接说，如何简单安装
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你们还给微软送了两笔专利费？
<eexpress> 没办法去掉ms的密钥？
<eexpress> 出钱找罪受
<adam8157> iMadper: 不信算了, 你们组之前那个小伙儿还特二的问为啥有我们的密钥没有红帽的
<iMadper> eexpress: 可以的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我去查查去.
<adam8157> yunfan: 哪有专利, x.509有个鬼专利
<eexpress> 如果去掉，不就是标准的uefi原来的意思了嘛
<eexpress> 由oem管理密钥
<imtxc> 擦，svn 好复杂
<iMadper> eexpress: 用户自己就可以管理密钥
<yunfan> adam8157: 至少你们要给微软送vfat的专利费
<eexpress> 主板不是内置了ms的嘛。 iMadper
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的. 有两个膜的
<iMadper> eexpress: 有两个mode
<eexpress> iMadper: 赶紧等你的文章
<eexpress> 能去掉最好
<iMadper> eexpress: standard mode 和 custom mode. 你用custom mode, 就可以用自己的密钥了
<eexpress> 才打仗，居然打不过。
<yunfan> adam8157: 有 微软靠这个吃了linux发行版和android不少钱
<eexpress> 哦。这好。咋设置
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们只是可以读, 而不是用vfat, 只有相机厂商之类才需要给钱
<eexpress> 写上
<iMadper> eexpress: bios 里面有就可以, 没有就不行.... 有啥可写的... uefi启动和secure boot应该分开... secure boot最好独立出来, 这个对你没用的
<iMadper> eexpress: 你直接不开secure boot就行了
<iMadper> eexpress: 开了反而启动慢了... (理论上)
<eexpress> 我可以不开，别人不能
<eexpress> 这普遍的啊
<iIlL10Oo> bios里面没选项
<eexpress> uefi启动后，选择的吧
<eexpress> 不是bios
<iIlL10Oo> o
<iMadper> adam8157: ubuntu/linux.git 	Ubuntu Mainline Tags repository 	Andy Whitcroft  这个tree?
 * adam8157 为了发这个到意呆利的快递忙活一下午
<adam8157> iMadper: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git 这样的
<adam8157> quantal raring saucy 等等
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 理解了. 
<yunfan> adam8157: 不可能只可以读呀 难道你们厂的碰到vfat的u盘写不了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个server, 不是在launchpad上面吧.... 
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们不"用"你懂不
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就好... 不然慢死...
<adam8157> iMadper: --reference
<adam8157> iMadper: 要给我司提交patch?
 * yunfan 阿丹很有做律师的潜力
 * yunfan 以后离婚请律师争家产要找阿丹
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是呀, 看看贵司有没有merge那些patch
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 越做越差了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449324 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2013-09-25 17:07
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • sudo apt-get install build-essential出现的问题怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449325 linzhiyu@linzhiyu-K55VM:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统
<^k^> ─> 无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(I …
<adam8157> “你是大一的吧？”“呵呵，我是大三的。”（内心窃喜中）“哦。。看你皮肤，还以为你刚军训完。。”“。。。。。。”（黑线布满苍天！！） 
<adam8157> 转的
<huntxu> 我在北京呆這兩年確實曬黑很多 adam8157 
<adam8157> huntxu: 熏的
<huntxu> ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 充血次数过多, 所以肤色从粉变黑. 这一过程是不可逆的. 
<yunfan> huntxu: 我上次去山东的兖州 当时在下雨 我胳膊放在公交车窗上 结果下车的时候胳膊全黑了
<huntxu> iMadper: 原來變黑是因為充血？！
<yunfan> iMadper: 有手术可以逆转的
<iMadper> yunfan: 戳中我笑点了...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不知道, 我只是偶尔听过这个说法
<yunfan> iMadper: 那次印象太深了
<iMadper> yunfan: 是吗? 类似迈克尔杰克逊那样?
<huntxu> iMadper: 你研究得好深入
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 其实真的很好笑
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧....
<yunfan> iMadper: 这类手术很流行的 小炮友
<adam8157> 目击
 * imtxc 目基
<R05452> 有人在不
<^k^> R05452:点点点.  17:32 
<R05452> 我又来问问题了
 * yunfan 感觉有这么多手术 现代女性太幸福了
<R05452> 咱们安装linux系统后 一般都会要求咱们重启 而这个重启是调用的哪个命令呢？ 是reboot不？
<yunfan> adam8157:  这图看过没 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i427820
<adam8157> yunfan: 咋了
<R05452> 求指教
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 没错中？
<yunfan> 我晚上一般都是去沙县小吃
<yunfan> 弄个鸭腿 一个卤蛋
<yunfan> 再加一盘 辣椒酱盖浇炒米线
<adam8157> 沙县小吃 味道太差
<yunfan> 沙县这种路边摊当然入不了你的土豪金嘴了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254136.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 酷盘宣布推出照片无限量存储和10T免费空间_Kbox 酷盘_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> Mozilla科学实验室正试图帮助调试科学家写的代码，评估论文包含的用R、Python和Perl等语言写的代码。但一些科学家对此并不领情，认为让专业程序员评估研究人员写的业余代码，将会导致研究人员更不愿意公开代码
<yunfan> 研究人员也怕献丑
<nyfair> 酷盘这种，比它还难用的也只有google drive了
<zodiac1111> vps怎么跟客服申请开通PPP功能,我像搭个pptp vpn试试. 英文太烂不知道怎么表达,求帮助
<yunfan> 反正是又一家加入战斗了
<nyfair> 度娘现在倒是在不停洗白啊
<adam8157> qing ni gei wo kai kai ppp gong neng
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *"w-)URJ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<yunfan> 什么叫洗白
<adam8157> 洗白是自主, 洗地是辅助
<nyfair> 度娘盘够良心吧，然后收购爱奇艺之后，现在在线视频高清没水印还带外挂字幕
<yunfan> zodiac1111: 你跟他们说 i, adam, son of zeus, order you to setup ppp vpn service for your master
<zodiac1111> adam8157, <_< 咱真是英语差啦,求别调戏 = =
<yunfan> 百度什么时候自主了？
<nyfair> 比那种youku youtube 之类好多了
<yunfan> nyfair: 不准你污蔑youku 在我会员还没过期之前
<nyfair> youtube最垃圾，拿个视频scale到1080p然后吹嘘说咱们全高清
<zodiac1111> yunfan, 亚当侬好 = =....
<yunfan> zodiac1111: 阿当再见
<nyfair> 名字都叫你个土鳖
<yunfan> youtube本来就是华人弄出来的 你还指望啥
<nyfair> youku一样垃圾，广告越来越长
<yunfan> 不像百度 那可是美国回来的高富帅弄的 你要不是一般的粉木耳都别想说这个名字
<nyfair> 艳红，出来接客
<yunfan> nyfair: 会员没广告 哼哼
<adam8157> roylez: opengg项目终止了怎么办
<October21> 捐钱啊
<nyfair> Hey fap, setup ppp service for me or you'll come to an end
<nyfair> g opengg
<nyfair> !g opengg
<nyfair> opengg是什么
<^k^> nyfair: opengg |OpenGG| has 9 repositories written in Python, Shell, and JavaScript. Follow their code on GitHub.
<October21> grease monky script
<October21> 替换优酷的flash
<nyfair> 不用youku，关我屁事
<nyfair> acfun和bilibili用的youku视频怎么没广告
<nyfair> https://github.com/OpenGG/OpenGG/blob/master/Hall-of-shame.md
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: OpenGG/Hall-of-shame.md at master · OpenGG/OpenGG · GitHub
<zodiac1111> ab站的黑科技?
<nyfair> 而且这算啥？
<October21> http://opengg.me/
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ 鲁夫的爱 | 爱睡觉，不爱出门；爱御姐，更爱萝莉；我和别人不一样，我和你一样，我是鲁夫。
<nyfair> 别人是卑鄙无耻的小人，他自己的行为就正义了？
<nyfair> 别人剽窃我破解tohou游戏的代码我从来就不说什么，自己干的本来就是灰色的事情
<yunfan> 开放哥哥？ 这个咋不关你的事？ nyfair 
<October21> 开放什么？ HTML5？
<adam8157> 下班
<yunfan> 原来这库盘10T要登陆来往才送
<yunfan> 还是变相推广
<yunfan> nyfair: 土豪你穿什么类型的鞋子？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx 4.2.8 怎么不显示输入条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449326 新装了个12.04 卸载了ibus 添加ppa源安装Fcitx，装完可以打字，但输入条不显示，托盘里有图标，没有下面这个： 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-09-25 18:31
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在启动scripts里的virtualbox-guest-x11 是什么，能取消么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449327 看了看描述，似乎是 virtualbox 的相关辅助进程，我机器没有装 virtual ，似乎不需要这个，但当我取消时，提示 run level S 的不能编辑， 这个进程能取消不，现在完全是想让机器启动更快一点。 谢谢。
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 arserangel — 2013-09-25 18:33
<jackness> 今天熟悉的人都不在啊
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 从WIN7下拖文件到unbutu中怎么老是不全呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449328 之前装过VMTOOLS。很是无语！请问高手该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjian1937 — 2013-09-25 18:54
<LQYMGT> !sm brisk_
<LQYMGT> 发错了。。。不好意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu不支持丁香园文档在线浏览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449329 用ubuntu，不管装什么浏览器，总不能打开丁香园在线文档 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangbo240 — 2013-09-25 18:58
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 云诺网盘3.0发布了，1T免费，支持linux，速度围观 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449330 官网： https://yunio.com 云诺还是不错的，之前用了一阵子，但是由于一直没有更新，且手机不能自动上传，有用回Dropbox了，现在终于发布新版了，官网也全部改版了。 大家可以使用一下，速度不错，功能也全。 现在
<^k^> ─> 官网说3.0的系统数据还在升级当中。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 雨坤毅 — 2013-09-25 19:16
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 装了pears os 8 系统，确实很漂亮，提取了主题在此分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449331 主题四个包： PearOs8.tar.gz OS8-blue.tar.gz OS8-purple.tar.gz OS8-red.tar.gz 一个图标： 【图标文件太大，传到百度网盘了】 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1wwAr8 就懒得截图了，看效果搜索pears os可看到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 醉言浮生梦
<^k^> ─> — 2013-09-25 19:21
<david_chen> 这里有没有人做分子动力学模拟的？
<chenchacha> 再边缘点就可以去隔壁物理学irc了
<david_chen> 是生物信息学的，没人在做吗？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 运行Rhythmbox CPU占用率特别高 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449334 用Rhythmbox放音乐，发现CPU占用率在23%左右。。大家碰到没？？？怎么解决？？球大神！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guikeyy — 2013-09-25 20:11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 任务栏异常救助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449335 左上角的菜单栏，无法正确显示，总是显示当前激活的窗口的信息，右下角的桌面快速切换图标没了，左下角快速显示桌面没了，而且当前激活的firefox没有在下面的任务栏上显示出来。 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuchan318 — 2013-09-25 20:15
<lucky2> 海淘走哪家转运公司好？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求Linux大神过来解决移动硬盘启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449337 1：我的本本上是win7系统 2：我用unetbootin制作Linux mint15的u盘启动安装到移动硬盘上 3:怎么在win7上进入系统类？？？？ 4：我也照网上说的BOIS中选择usb启动出现bootmgr is missing .. 5:忘高手指导下怎么解决这个问题 统计信息:
<^k^> ─> 发表于 由 venken — 2013-09-25 20:30
<jiahao> 是不是GRUB安装在U盘上了
<hoxily> jiahao: 去论坛回复。
<hoxily> jiahao: 你在这里回的内容，他看不到的。
<jiahao> 哦
<lucky2> 我win8和ubuntu双系统，现在win8崩溃了，怎么重新装个win8的同时而不破坏ubuntu呢
 * jiero 终于下单买了那个最便宜的三脚架 摸摸 cherrot
<roylez> jiero: 买回来做bbq的叉子？
<jiero> roylez: 太大了。
<jiero> roylez: 可以用作夹住主席的筷子
<jiero> 主席不到2米吧。
<good00> 主席是谁？
<roylez> jiero: 多少钱？
<roylez> good00: 习近平，您是兲朝人么
<jiero> roylez:  ï¿¥24.25
<roylez> jiero: ....还不如bbq的叉子贵
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。既然cherrot敢把他3000的相机放那上面，我这不到400的自然没问题。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教intel集显不识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449339 各位好： 我昨天在装bumblebee的时候安装失败，在/var/log/syslog中看到显示 Code: bumblebeed[12619]: No integrated video card found, quitting. 然后按照bumblebee的troubleshooting来（ https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting ） Code: lspci -vnn | grep '\''[030[02]
<^k^> ─> \]' 提示 Code: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] [10de
<good00> jiero: 见笑了 我以为是irc channel里面的某位
<jiero> good00: 。其实是指代金主席
<jiero> good00: 金正日
<good00> jiero: 我去
<roylez> jiero: 为400块带防抖的相机买tripod就是浪费
<jiero> roylez: 有些懒的时候能用上定时
<cherrot> jiero, :)
<jiero> roylez: 其实我这里有3台相机，0个三脚架。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • office望大家推荐几个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449340 各位打扰了啊！ 系统：ubuntu-kylin-13.04-64 之前用过ubuntu的自带的libre还不错的! 系统昨装的，想写个文档。这下无奈了，该字体老自动换！我设置了一号的，一打字就变其它号字了！ 一气之下删除掉了！跑去下wps 装上后无法运
<^k^> ─> 行，我想应该是没装wine吧！ 不折腾了，也不想装wine有木有？ 永中offiec也下了，在安装时也感到好像要wi …
<GODDOG> 感觉ubuntu要普及tex了
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗～
<roylez> jiero: 你要那么多相机干神马？你学陈老师的？
<GODDOG> roylez: 要不要每次你都说一次啊
<roylez> GODDOG: 没办法，我就这么缺德....
<GODDOG> roylez: 我只是用昵称吐槽下GOD
<roylez> GODDOG: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1e8z1lpvz9jj20c40fqjtz.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 呃。不是我的啊，我爸的新老相机，我姥爷的相机，
<good00> 这是孝天犬...么
<GODDOG> r我吃五仁月饼的啊
<GODDOG> 不是
<jiero> 五仁有几百种组合？
<GODDOG> 经典
<jiero> 大约见过20种料，20取5
<GODDOG> 再说我并不是怎么喜欢吃月饼
<GODDOG> 吃五仁的也就是从古
<GODDOG> roylez: ？
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9f7a7628jw1e8ymwt2ruvj20hs0o2768.jpg
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 自用火狐优化版 iceweasel(冰鼬) v24.0 x86_64 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449341 编译优化： gcc O4 optimization betterpgo 特点: Add support for media-libs/gstreamer. add a MOZILLA_DISABLE_PLUGINS environment variable to firefox. deb package build. 下载地址： http://code.google.com/p/cppinfo/downloads/list 作者原帖： http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-154499
<^k^> ─> 1-1-1.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 lord007 — 2013-09-25 21:16
<GODDOG> 好文艺
<freeflying> roylez, 又acfun啊
<jiero> roylez: 哦。真人？
<jiero> roylez: 话说，她是干什么的？
<jiero> roylez: 人家长的很像印度人，像人猿，像东南亚人种不是？
<jiero> 8寸蛋糕54元，和披萨比哪个好吃？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 传说中的SMplayer失手了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449342 我用Smplayer打开swf文件，竟然无法播放，这是什么原因？是没安装什么解码器吗？还是它不支持？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-25 21:46
<muton> 披萨就是发面大饼馍放点配料，好吃么 jiero
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu13.04 root 帐号登录问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449343 我安装好后，无法用root帐号登录 /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf根本不存在 求助啊 <img src="http:/
<Hades1> Hello
<^k^> Hades1:点点点.  22:06 
<Hades1> 初次来到``初次来此`请多关照
<October21> hello
<^k^> October21:点点点.  22:08 
<zodiac1111> 点点点. 22:61
<jusss> ubuntu 13.10 还举行集会吗？
<happyaron> 怎么听起来好像集会啊，游 行啊什么的。。。
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • unbuntu 12.04，用锐捷出现提示“无法找到网卡或未完成网卡初始化操作，请稍后再试” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449344 每次新装了ubuntu后更新一大堆东西，再重启就会出现这种情况，已经因为这重装了好几次了，求大神解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 pengpww123 — 2013-09-25 22:08
<wri3js> hi~
<^k^> wri3js:点点点.  22:51 
<wri3js> good night.
<jusss> 。。
<jusss> happyaron: 那13.10会有游行吗？
<jusss> maplebeats: 哇，饭团，A和B的故事
<jusss> maplebeats: 你也用quassel?
<jusss> 怎么感觉苹果把标题栏那三个按钮放左边是左撇子喜欢的
<GODDOG> jusss: 为了特殊而已
<jusss> GODDOG: 左撇子一定很喜欢
<maplebeats> jusss: 其实还有C和D
<maplebeats> jusss: 但是我觉得写进去就太狗血了
<jusss> maplebeats: 写呀，我一定看
<jusss> maplebeats: 现在这个是B吗？
<jusss> maplebeats: 看见你在twitter上爆照了
<GODDOG> 你们还能上twitter的？
<jusss> 嗯
<xsky> ??
<xsky> who ?
<muton> 今晚的恒大怎么样
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, knownbad ofan 操 这一天累死
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 跟嫂子说说去
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你操谁？
<knownbad> 还是女儿有事？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 公司
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, two broke girls 有第三季了 不易
<alvin_rxg> 不对啊，今天是星期三，她老人家咋还没回来呢？以前都是星期五才会很晚回来的。
<alvin_rxg> 洗澡了洗澡了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 偷窥？
<knownbad> 快放视频。
<knownbad> 她肯定累了，快去帮她按摩。
<knownbad> 每次按摩后老婆总想爱爱。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你还有能力么
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 大哥，arp ……
<knownbad> 你跟我老婆一样。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 大叔， arp ……
<knownbad> arp能侦测到洗澡？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 大爷，arp ……
<knownbad> 这神了。
<knownbad> 给我你的arp软件。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: arp-scan
<knownbad> arp-scan shower
<alvin_rxg> 不知道咋个整，早上她说最近论文很忙，基本没空。。。
<knownbad> arp-scan strip
<knownbad> arp-scan naked
<knownbad> 算了，直接买了上她门。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你问睡觉有空么
<knownbad> Right on.
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 一步一步来啊……这么快就是想把人家吓回越南是吧？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看行
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 现在她老人家也就当我是普通朋友而已。所以慢慢来，一起看电影一起去 oktoberfest 什么的，慢慢加深。然后你们说的强上什么的都没啥大问题的
<alvin_rxg> 不然就是直接赌博了
<alvin_rxg> 预测1个小时后她回来
<knownbad> 说的是让你胆子大些。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不要脸的跑过去敲门了还算胆子不大么？
<knownbad> 我看你得路上等她陪她走段路。
<alvin_rxg> !
<knownbad> 那是不要脸了，给自己机会罢了。
<knownbad> 哪是。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 泡妞当如此
<alvin_rxg> 问题是…时间都不确定的啊。。。。很有可能等几个小时都见不到人
<knownbad> 直接问，就关心说是看她总是很忙辛苦了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 可以啊。问题是时间呢
<knownbad> 如果知道在哪里打工就去等她。
<alvin_rxg> >.< 我咋知道啊
<knownbad> 不是叫你天天去，得找个时间点切入啊。
<knownbad> 问嘛。
<knownbad> 那你白聊的?
<knownbad> 你都知道没时间还不问重点？
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<knownbad> 当然不能太急迫让她觉得不舒服。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 正在看无头骑士
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 才2集
<knownbad> 从拍的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 在美国当警察不错吧
<alvin_rxg> 俩姑凉一起回来的？
<knownbad> 只能算中等。
<knownbad> 退休不错。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 虾米？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 隔壁的跟楼上的姑凉，同时回来的
<knownbad> 那你应该也巴结下隔壁的。
<knownbad> 搞不好可以踏两条船哦。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 她们俩是认识的……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3p
<knownbad> 废话，不认识巴结个屁。
<knownbad> 要的就是闺密的好言。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 行，那就学一下烧菜，然后去巴结一下
<knownbad> 可以无意间说是一起找楼上的下来一起吃饭，可能就套到了楼上的时间表？
<alvin_rxg> 压力山大，先练厨艺
<knownbad> 那再问下哪里打工就更完美了。
<knownbad> 反正别显的太急但也不必遮掩你想追楼上。   就让她间接的给楼上传话。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 周末吧
<stmsgebjgd> xbmc太费cpu了
<knownbad> 废话，huludesktop吃掉我winddow7一半的cpu.
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/zKA6F
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> 用chrome看v.qq.com也慢，老婆还问怎么这么慢。   废话，就是她在看电视。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<knownbad> Flash真是害人。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我就是在看v.qq.com
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你们网络太慢了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我这里2m/s
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 反正这些都是经历，你现在过还是以后来都得经历。   我个人觉得年轻时多经历些好。   这么才了解那种女孩适合你。
<alvin_rxg> 正在努力 ing.
<knownbad> 公司平均50mb左右。  有时100+mb.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 说你们家呢 说什么公司
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 公司当然快了
<stmsgebjgd> xbmc还没看 就费那么多内存了  渣
<knownbad> 忘了在那个机房曾经从MS下载200mb.
<knownbad> 美国的家庭宽带是差，极差。
<knownbad> 真他妈的差。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我早就知道了
<knownbad> 昨天和老婆在看非诚勿扰，有个女孩被牵了但拒绝了说是等心目中的完美男人。  老婆说是托的。
<knownbad> http://v.qq.com/cover/t/tb18gq3qujmwrrm.html
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 非诚勿扰 2013-09-21期 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 直接看youtube
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 笨
<knownbad> 有吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 每次都在youtube上看
<knownbad> 我是笨，这都是老婆找的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 早就有了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 笨
<knownbad> FF上有unblock插件吗？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, never use fx
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我是重度google用户
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 只用google的服务
<knownbad> Google也不是do no evil anymore.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 没办法  它是不是evil 我也和它纠缠到底了
<knownbad> 只要你了解使用Google = NSA就好了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不怕
<knownbad> 妈的，对美国的监听非常反感。   就算是反恐也不能这么做。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你和我谈话现在就在被记录
<knownbad> 习近平去死。
<knownbad> 好吧，我应该没事了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 为什么?
<knownbad> 我表态了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, ok
<knownbad> 白色恐怖才是最可怕的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 红色恐怖就不可怕?
<knownbad> 至少于法可以治，白色自个修法。
<knownbad> Youtube确实好使些。
<^k^> 05:02
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-26
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Ubuntu越来越少人用了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449351 viewtopic.php?f=8&t=449197 在论坛内找上传几份文件，没能收集全，原因猜测是不少人是用win系统来上论坛聊天看帖。 smbfs软件新版ubuntu居然没有了，旧版能用这软件，然后发帖也没人回复 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-09-26 8:26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：独显和集显是否可以同时使用，支持双屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449352 弄了一块显卡 想着把它插到电脑上实现双屏 听同事说WIn下面插上就OK了 结果插到自己的机器上就不行 先是折腾装独显驱动 现在独显驱动状完了 但是又找不到集显了 把显卡拔了 集显就可以用了 有没有什么办法能
<^k^> ─> 同时使用独显和集显呢 或是台式机还有什么其他办法可以支持双屏显示 谢谢！！！ 在线等 统计信息: 发 …
<mayli> ^k^: 现在支持在线等呢给？
<^k^> mayli, “它”是什么？  09:02 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：可以将多个硬盘挂载在一个目录下么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449354 求助：可以将多个硬盘挂载在一个目录下么？例如将两个硬盘都挂载在/home目录下？就是说将两个硬盘当成一个连续的分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingyunwlq — 2013-09-26 9:14
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 上班怎么样?
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥时候发工资请我吃饭?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 11.5
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd, 我tm还上学的时候你就说请我吃饭
<iMadper> imtxc: 这都拖了一年多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有基会啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 四海一家, 走起
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 纯菜鸟，安装php时候遇到这样的问题该如何解决！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449355 请各位大牛帮我解答一下图例的问题啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bkq1988 — 2013-09-26 10:10
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://ngrok.com/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ ngrok - secure introspectable tunnels to localhost
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个试过没
<kingbo> 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 你在这家公司干嘛的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还不知道。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 先让我熟悉他们的东西呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啥好熟悉的... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接到服务器, rm -rf * && sync
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫的设备命令手册有500+行
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过大多都是 fedora 的估计
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天我在地铁上遇到一个很猥琐的人，跟妹子那叫个旁若无人，然后今天发现那货居然是同事。。。。
<mayli> imtxc: 可以交流经验了
<void1> 痴汉经验 XD
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 拍照!
<imtxc> iMadper: 人太多，没法儿拍
<iMadper> imtxc: 匿名放公司网页上
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且我的手机拍照有声音
<iMadper> imtxc: 太气人了, 让你这种光棍怎么活.
<imtxc> iMadper: 听他们说话的思路，那女的应该也是同事，我挺喜欢的啊，我得想办法
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<mayli> imtxc: 变得更猥琐
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 死鬼，还不回来么，徐总跟你一起搞基呢么
<iMadper> imtxc: 看一眼就喜欢了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你就是想跟人家上床而已嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 是我的口味啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 性格呢?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Maxthon遨游浏览器Linux版本【准备开发，征求意见】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449357 这个星球覆盖设备最全的浏览器即将开发 Linux版本！ 从傲游诞生至今，我们相继发布了 傲游云浏览器PC版 傲游云浏览器Android版 <img src="http://sta
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少说话方式和形象是我的口味
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 好吧....
<iMadper> imtxc: 没图你说个xx
 * iMadper 楼下保持队形
<imtxc> iMadper: 你赞助照相机
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 手机, 装个第三方的拍照软件呀
<wiiw> rm /system/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg
<wiiw> adb shell 
<muton2> 哎！等天一出来，我儿子就能上学了
<iMadper> muton2: 没判死刑?
<muton2> 还，死刑，我家天一好冤，人家3-4年，我天一10年呜呜呜，感谢党中央的照顾啊， iMadper
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> 不敢抱 imtxc 
<imtxc> 我怎么知道我的笔记本儿无线网卡是不是支持ap功能呢
<jiero> imtxc: 查芯片啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 好像有个 iw 的工具
<imtxc> jiero: 果然不支持
<imtxc> iMadper: 知道有什么 mini 的 usb 无线网卡支持 ap 功能的不
<imtxc> yunfan: ^^
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便的都支持了把?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的就不支持
<imtxc> iMadper: 想到办法了，明天把我的 wr703n 带过来用。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 豪!
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然怎么办呢。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 就这么办, 你是土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 或者买个更便宜的
<hongzhi> 大伙都干嘛呢？
<iMadper> hongzhi: 跳伞
<hongzhi> 啥？
<iMadper> hongzhi: 高低杠
<hongzhi> 额。没懂
<iMadper> hongzhi: 你是姓李吗?
<hongzhi> 额，你怎么知道？
<iMadper> hongzhi: 请教我法轮大法. 我要消灭 imtxc_away 
 * knownbad 笑翻
<hongzhi> >:-)
<iMadper> knownbad: :-)
<hongzhi> 大伙都是干嘛工作的？开发，运维。。。？
<iMadper> hongzhi: 水产养殖的...
<hongzhi> 我觉得你的回答都很扯
<knownbad> 跳伞加高低杠
<iMadper> hongzhi: 额, 你是怎么发现的?!
<iMadper> knownbad: 竟然还没被我吓跑....
<hongzhi> 呵呵。
<hongzhi> 普通的神经病人是吓不到我的～
<iMadper> hongzhi: 因为你跟我同level还是比我level更高?
 * knownbad 拿高低杠捅 iMadper 屁眼。
<knownbad> 忘了帮高低杠戴套子。
<iMadper> knownbad: 乃不乖了
<knownbad> 一般。
<hongzhi> 金山出ubuntu版快盘了，有人用么？
<hongzhi> 居然不支持64位ubuntu
<imtxc> ...
<hongzhi> ...
<chenzhiwo> 大家下午好
<iMadper> hongzhi: 金山快盘一直有fuse呀
<iMadper> hongker: 不太需要金山自己出啥别的东西了就
<hongzhi> 不知道哦，没用过
<hongker> iMadper: you @错人了
<hongzhi> 金山还是不错的，给linuxer用wps，还给快盘用
<yunfan> 金山有api不
<yunfan> 拿来包装下 做成block加密的盘还是不错呀
<hongzhi> 不知道
<iMadper> hongker: 你们快改名字
<yunfan> imtxc: 没见过不支持的 许多笔记本内置的都支持 叫混杂模式
<hongker> hongzhi: 你把首字母换成大写，如何
<hongzhi> http://www.oschina.net/news/44554/maxthon-linux 一片繁荣祥和的景象啊
<^k^> hongzhi ⇪ ti: 傲游云浏览器即将发布 Linux 版本 - 开源中国社区
<hongzhi> ok
<yunfan> 这家伙作死呢 名字跟轮子老大的一样
<iMadper> yunfan: 而且也姓李
<iMadper> <iMadper> hongzhi: 你是姓李吗?  [12:06]
<hongker> 今天李某某出结果了
<iMadper> <hongzhi> 额，你怎么知道？
<iMadper> <iMadper> hongzhi: 请教我法轮大法. 我要消灭 imtxc_away 
<iMadper> hongker: 恩, 1年
<hongker> iMadper: 明面上是10年，。。看你说的。。
<iMadper> hongker: 进去之后一年, 又大摇大摆的出来了
<yunfan> iMadper: 应该是让大师帮你远程发公 灭了 imtxc
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~ 我是想呀~
<yunfan> iMadper: 发能量也不错
<hongker> iMadper: 这个就不清楚了。。表示不随便发表言论。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 发钱更实在
<chenzhiwo> 这个问题嘛……
<yunfan> 这个 hongker 的名字也作死
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<yunfan> 不就是臭名远洋的红客么
<hongker> yunfan: 木有惹你啊。。求别黑。。
<hongker> 红客我的确混过。。不过很久没玩了。。早就退出了
<yunfan> 改名叫 hongda吧
<hongker> 声明一点。。红客其实是honker..not hongker..
<yunfan> 那是因为红客里南方人多 不发鼻音而已
<iMadper> 总把 hongker理解成香港佬
<iMadper> 香港基佬
<iMadper> 恩....
<iMadper> 是错觉吗?
<hongker> yunfan: 原来那里面还可以
<yunfan> 基佬 不就是脚的反切音么？
<hongker> 不过后来太水。。没意思了
<yunfan> hongker: 你没混上去而已
 * yunfan 自己水莫怪社区水
<yunfan> 话说今天这么安静 是否许多人都放假了
<hongker> yunfan: 我基本都是潜水。。从来不水别人
<hongzhi> 改名了，测试一下
<hongzhi> 改失败了
<chenzhiwo> 成功了
<iMadper> hongzhi: /nick lihongzhi
<iMadper> hongzhi: 用这个命令改
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> yunfan: 对了, 还没跟你聊呢~ 你这么久没来, 干啥大生意了?
<haha> 不怎么会弄irc……大家都用的什么客户端？
<hongzhi> test again
<iMadper> haha: emacs
<hongker> haha:irssi
<yunfan> iMadper: 没做啥大生意 就闷声大发财呗
<iMadper> yunfan: 求带
<yunfan> iMadper: 简单 周末去地铁站边等我 一起搞贴膜刷机一条龙服务站
<yunfan> iMadper: 贴膜的收入几万呢 
<iMadper> yunfan: 这个好. 刷机! 赞!
<hongker> yunfan: 还是晚上上班白天休息的好工作。。
<yunfan> http://i.m.cctv.com/xinwen/finance/2013-09/15/content_287910.htm?k_f=zx_6
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 大学毕业生街头摆摊贴膜月入1万5-i.m.cctv.com-手机央视网
<hongker> 西安的月入上万
<yunfan> iMadper: 一条龙服务 才能彰显独特嘛 要不然你会编程不是白会了么
<iMadper> yunfan: 贴膜... 跟编程有关系?
<yunfan> iMadper: 刷机有
<imtxc> iMadper: 我疯了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 去贴膜吧 别干那扯淡工作了
<wiiw> i疯
<yunfan> 对了 最近iphone土豪金膜也出来了
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-%E6%B0%B4%E6%98%9F%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C-MW150RM-150M%E8%BF%B7%E4%BD%A0%E5%9E%8B%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B005J29SSY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380169187&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8
<yunfan> 赶紧辞职个把月 狠赚一笔
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Mercury 水星网络MERCURY 水星网络 MW150RM 150M迷你型无线路由器 (版本切换中随机发货)-价格 报价 图片 多少钱[迷你路由器, 迷你无线路由器]
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货不知道能不能用
<yunfan> 再帮各大厂商预装app什么的
<wiiw> 贴个金膜多少钱
<yunfan> cb的新闻 老外搞了个土豪金膜23刀一个
<yunfan> 不过我想国产应该很快跟进的
<wiiw> 肯定赚
<yunfan> 5刀进货 20刀摆摊
<yunfan> 然后弄个自动贴膜机 哈哈
<yunfan> 刷机时候记得备份相册 :]
<wiiw> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254201.htm
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 中国空“芯”之忧：一年进口芯片总值超石油_CHINA 中国_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> wiiw: 这文章我看过 扯淡的好多
<wiiw> 哦
<lihz> Empathy登录上来好难
<yunfan> 这些人老想着 什么都自产 还狂出口 那时候搞不好又要被制裁
<yunfan> 经济就是要相互合作依赖最好 现在你依赖别人给你出口芯片来造东西给别人 这样人家不好制裁你 
<imtxc> iMadper: yunfan 刚才的法师呢，让做法杀了我吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 那可是李教主呀!!!
<yunfan> imtxc: 让他发功弄死你 不如发钱爽死你 ：】
<iMadper> imtxc: 活腻歪了你?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 非常腻了
<iMadper> imtxc: 跳楼去
<yunfan> imtxc: 不就是个网络问题么 至于这样
<imtxc> iMadper: 没勇气啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 北京高层建筑物这么多
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是网络问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 很多问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 闭眼一跳, 别的我帮你解决
<yunfan> imtxc: 你以前在甘肃几十年都活过来了 到了帝都反而这么想不开
<imtxc> iMadper: 没勇气跳，要是大师发功能让我直接不痛不痒得小时了就好了
<yunfan> imtxc: 再说了 有什么问题找 iMadper 给你解决就是了
<imtxc> yunfan: 唉，我的问题他解决不了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我自己的问题都解决不了呢....
<yunfan> imtxc: 不可能 
<iMadper> yunfan: 你如何让一个太监重获新生?!
<yunfan> 你就是要公鸡下蛋  iMadper 都能做到
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 咋 他蛋蛋给人卡擦了？
<iMadper> yunfan: 严禁埋汰我...
<iMadper> yunfan: yp的时候玩过了吧?
<yunfan> 贴膜不适合大规模生意
<yunfan> 还是弄那种透明的iphone外壳 在内层上土豪金的颜色 挂淘宝卖比较好
<yunfan> 这样别人可以大量购买回去 自己装上
<freeflying> iMadper, 看到啥便宜货了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: hh的下来要500rmb, 有点儿贵... 哥伦比亚的那个便宜... 
<iMadper> freeflying: mountain hardware完全买不起
<freeflying> iMadper, 那就买哥伦比亚的好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 冲锋衣, 你说买薄的还是厚的?
<freeflying> iMadper, 没经验啊
<MeaCulpa> ..
<knownbad> 什么是冲锋衣？
<MeaCulpa> 不透水的闷衣
<iMadper> freeflying: 薄冲锋衣 + 薄抓绒 + 速干内衣, 能过冬?
<^k^> knownbad: define:冲锋衣？ |冲锋衣|，又称风衣或雨衣，是户外运动爱好者的必备装备之一。无论是城市休闲一族， 还是普通的周末郊游爱好者，无论你是做中长距离的远足和登山，还是专业的 |...|
<MeaCulpa> 建议买背部有通风的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的电话被实名了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我看到有那种设计的了, 不过, 之前没觉得有用...
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在地摊买 sim 卡都得实名
<knownbad> 背后通风是散湿气的。   如果汗多或是下雨后都有帮助。
<knownbad> 但保暖效果就差些，有内加保暖内层就好些。
<knownbad> 基本上多层式穿法好些但重量就增加了。
<freeflying> iMadper, 我这是用来运动啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 冬天又不怎么出门的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还要过冬的呀..
<iMadper> freeflying: 我出门呀..
<knownbad> 有所谓的防水但通风的，但实际上通风的不够快还是会有湿气。
<freeflying> iMadper, 我得给我老婆整件鸟衣，她要天天带小孩出门玩
<iMadper> freeflying: 那也.. 没必要...用鸟衣...
<iMadper> freeflying: hh的吧. 设计感强
<freeflying> knownbad, 帝都防水不是最重要的啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 不知道啊
<knownbad> 是说设计上，理论和实际可能得考虑当地气候。
<iMadper> freeflying: 给你老婆买个marmot的羽绒服就够了吧? 北京而已... 
<freeflying> iMadper, 不过她可能不喜欢户外的这些
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 妹子们喜欢好看的... 冷点儿都无所谓
<freeflying> iMadper, 搞不好还得给她买双UGG
<iMadper> freeflying: 很多国外的雪地靴很便宜的...
<freeflying> iMadper, 都不如UGG啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个我就不了解了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, ugg也得一千来块吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 何必嘞....
<huntxu> iMadper: 你以為猴總和你一樣盧瑟？
<iMadper> huntxu: 也对... 我们一起看到鞋子的时候, 我想的是, 1k, 买不起. 他想的是, 有没有镀金的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 如何在13.10中激活mir显示服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449358 我在虚拟机上安装的13.10，可是好像默认并没有激活mir显示服务，如何激活呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-09-26 13:39
<lihz> 还没用上13.10
<lihz> ubuntu搞这些东西都脱离了整个的linux环境，挺恐怖的
<iMadper> 招聘啦招聘啦~ 小红帽招快递员, 有意的来~
 * iMadper 我就不 /notice了... 广告: 蔽公司招募快递员. 有意的联系. 
<huntxu> iMadper: WFH
<iMadper> huntxu: nnnd! 你在家怎么送货?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 遙控飛機
<iMadper> huntxu: 还真有wfh的岗位
<iMadper> huntxu: 等我给你找链接
<huntxu> iMadper: 不用code
<huntxu> iMadper: 月入300k
<huntxu> iMadper: 每周上班兩天每天5小時
<huntxu> iMadper: 找到了給我鏈接
 * iMadper t掉神经病
<adam8157> huntxu: 铜球
<freeflying> iMadper, kao,  ugg美帝买不贵的好不好
<iMadper> freeflying: 是咩? 我不知道... 我屌丝...
<imtxc> t
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<wiiw> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254182.htm
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 只有 i7-3520 的 x230 有三年保修。。。
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ 斯坦福大学开发全球首台碳纳米晶体管计算机_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己去买
<iMadper> imtxc: 墨迹侠...
<adam8157> imtxc: 直接带的当然贵
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃的是 i7 不
<adam8157> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.udehBh&id=7052641914
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的包裹到重庆了. 
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 联想ThinkPad延保服务卡官方续保X系列整机延长保修 X220 X230 X1-淘宝网
<adam8157> iMadper: i5
<adam8157> im
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 重庆？
<yunfan> iMadper: 你买冲锋衣做毛？
<adam8157> iMadper: 估计要到节后了
<yunfan> 我昨天刚买了个徒步鞋
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊? 重庆到北京要这么久?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 正在发往北京呀....
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的裤子还没到 快没衣服穿了
<iMadper> yunfan: 穿, 抗风
<adam8157> iMadper: 快没裤子穿了
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 那就是出关了
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说牛仔裤?
<yunfan> iMadper: 有啥好抗的 帝都有个毛风
<adam8157> 很快了
<yunfan> 又不是东北
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 已经出关了
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚下单.. 你比我还着急额... 我也没裤子穿了呀....
<iMadper> yunfan: 其实, 还是有的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 下转运单了?
<iMadper> yunfan: 不然, 你试试冲锋衣+毛衣 和 毛衣直接出去, 区别很大的
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道那几条裤子是个什么状态?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道... gfrog_holiday 在好了哋呀
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞，还可以淘宝买啊。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我常年都是单裤 p事都没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 2013-09-25 22:33:13 重庆分拨中心:进行中转集包扫描，将发往：北京分拨中心
<adam8157> http://www.kuaidi100.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 快递100-查快递,寄快递,上快递100
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 应该很快了这个. 
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<yunfan> iMadper: 考虑到你是北方人 也没啥好说的 都是让暖气给灌坏的
 * iMadper lol~
<iMadper> yunfan: 是呀
 * tenzu 各种yo
<adam8157> tenzu: yo
<yunfan> iMadper: 我开始看你搞冲锋衣 还以为你要参与户外活动呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 现在坐办公室的人都流行一身户外
<huntxu> adam8157: 遠足的喜歡西裝革履？
<yunfan> adam8157: 呵呵 挺好 生存狂社区的人刚好有掩护
<adam8157> 有篇科幻说得是基因改造非洲人吃草长翅膀的, 叫什么来着
<yunfan> adam8157: 玩刀就说自己是军迷做掩护 行头就说自己搞户外做掩护
<adam8157> o 刘慈欣的《天使时代》
<yunfan> adam8157: 直接吃草不行 但是弗吉尼亚理工学院弄了个酶 可以把纤维素转换淀粉
<yunfan> 以后搞不好蒙古要成为最大的商品粮基地了
<huntxu> yunfan: 把那草轉基因一下讓那草裏面自己含那酶
<jiero> adam8157: 今天从6点打羽毛球到9点。
<adam8157> jiero: 羡慕
<jiero> adam8157: 小伙伴们运动量太低。
<huntxu> jiero: 我翻譯一下“今天从6点打羽毛球到9点” -- “我不用上班！”
<yunfan> huntxu: 那样的话纤维素就发挥不了作用了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<yunfan> jiero: 你特么又失业了？
<huntxu> yunfan: 那不然轉基因人？讓唾液帶那個？
<yunfan> huntxu: 帮人转基因 不如帮人转世效率高
<jiero> yunfan: 早就失业了
<huntxu> yunfan: 那還要多久人才能吃草啊。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那个工作你咋都做不下去呢
<yunfan> huntxu: 我不知道
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 闪人了
<R05452> 05452又来提问题了。ubuntu在重启时 一定会执行 哪个脚本呢 各位亲们！~~~~~
<R05452> 先回答我这问题 再闪吧~~
<hoxily> R05452: 帮顶
<yunfan> huntxu: 你这么喜欢吃草？
<iMadper> R05452: 你最好直接说你的需求
<R05452> 网上说会执行/etc/init/K*的文件
<huntxu> yunfan: 我最想要的是太陽能
<R05452> 就是 我做了个UBUNTU的ISO，想让系统安装好时 执行下我的脚本
<R05452> 系统安装完成时 都会要求我们重启下，我想往这个重启过程中 加个执行我脚本的命令
<yunfan> huntxu: 太阳能跟吃的两码事吧 除非你找到了超低能耗的基本例子碎裂组装技术
<yunfan> 基本粒子
<yunfan> huntxu: 如果你只是要太阳能发电的话  前几天我有关注 淘宝上有卖家庭用的 2kw的负载的才2000快
<huntxu> yunfan: 太陽能可以抵掉作為主要能量輸入的碳水化合物
<huntxu> yunfan: 我說人能直接吸收太陽能那種
<huntxu> yunfan: 剩下的營養物質，每天一個膠囊搞定
<iMadper> huntxu: 雨季, 两周下雨, 然后全死了....
<yunfan> huntxu: 你莫忘了 现代人吃饭多半不是为了补充营养 就跟做爱不是为了造人一样
<huntxu> 為毛人類沒有進化出這種功能呢
<zodiac1111> 吃饭对我来说就是累赘
<huntxu> 進化出做愛的功能有毛用啊
<yunfan> 这个恐怕不是进化出来的吧
<wiiw> huntxu: 因为下雨2周的话, 物种就淘汰了
<iMadper> yunfan: 大胡子, 你也可以来: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58jw1e8zksbzo1pj20c83a27ii.jpg
<wiiw> 青蛙的皮肤 可以光合作用的
<yunfan> wiiw: 呵呵 下雨两周 小炮友 你一定没去过江南吧
<iMadper> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65b1caf3tw1e8zo31fpx7j20c7083dg5.jpg
<yunfan> iMadper: 你太肤浅了 都关注这种东西 哥却在果壳上提问学知识
<iMadper> yunfan: 我获得了快乐, 够了
<yunfan> iMadper: 说得也对 是我的错 
<banyudu> R05452: 执行/etc/init.d/K*这种说法是在哪里看到的？
<_k_> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 管理员账户无法登入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449361 我是在XP下，用VMware装的UBUNTU.昨天安装了VMware工具后（涉及操作，把安装包解压到了桌面），重启后，输入登录密码后，一闪，又要求登录。求破，加解释更NICE.TKS 统计信息: 发表于 由 can123dao — 2013-09-26 14:24
<adam8157> iMadper: 唉, 估计还是得跟国内买条, 要不接不上. 我本来准备试试, 然后再海淘一条的
<banyudu> R05452: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68407/where-do-i-place-a-logout-script-for-lightdm
<_k_> banyudu ⇪ t: Where do I place a logout script for Lightdm? - Ask Ubuntu
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> adam8157: 有好事没
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有啊, 你给我买的椅子还没到货
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<eexpress> 空调失效了，下午要去修。如果修不好，我就拆一个椅子给你。
<eexpress> 你要前座还是后座
<eexpress> adam8157: 你的股票需要投资不。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵
<adam8157> eexpress: 需要, 请转账汇款
<eexpress> 你能保证回报比银行利率高不。
<adam8157> eexpress: ... 那你去买理财基金或者信托好了土壕
<eexpress> 省得我去存定期
<adam8157> eexpress: 玩别人的钱压力太大
<eexpress> 你不是稳挣的嘛。
<eexpress> 银行利率不高嘛
<eexpress> 压力不大
<wiiw> eexpress: 定期不如余额宝
<eexpress> 余额宝，，那种你也信
<wiiw> eexpress: http://snag.gy/0FjwO.jpg
<wiiw> eexpress: 有图有真相
<adam8157> eexpress: 咋可能稳赚 都是有风险的啊
<jiero> eexpress: 其实余额宝比我以前买的货币基金差不多，不过方便一些。
<eexpress> 不看
<wiiw> eexpress: 余额宝可以直接在淘宝买东西,就是支付宝
<jiero> eexpress: 如果银行也把他们的基金搞方便些就不怕了。
<eexpress> 没承偌，不定利率的。就是玩散户的钱
<wiiw> eexpress: 如果每个月有3000 元的利息,就不用上班了
<eexpress> 基金也是不定利率
<eexpress> 说不定就陪了
<wiiw> eexpress: 基金没这么可怕吧
<eexpress> 基金都是租银行的柜台，银行自己的人都不敢买
<wiiw> 那银行自己的人买啥? 房子?
<eexpress> 这谁知道
<eexpress> 反正银行的，都是直接和基金撇清关系
<adam8157> eexpress: 你希望有多少收益?
<yunfan> wiiw: 你可以去贷款买
<eexpress> 比定期的高点点就够。
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ snag.gy - paste images!
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/qvFye.jpg
<jiero> eexpress: 确实比银行回报率高。不过你做生意的，放生意里肯定更高。
<adam8157> eexpress: 几年定期啊?
<eexpress> 做啥生意，没生意
<eexpress> 3
<adam8157> eexpress: 小钱余额宝, 大钱去信托
<eexpress> 1吧。只3.25
<eexpress> 多大算小呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • LTS有很多优势吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449362 我就知道LTS的服务支持比较长时间而已（在国内显现不明显），其他的什么技术更有优势吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tebolong — 2013-09-26 14:47
<R05452> 在ubuntu下，通过reboot  shutdown  init 6 的确会调用到/etc/rcN.d/k*的文件。这个 我测试过。网上是说S打头的是表示开机 而K打头的是表示关机
<adam8157> eexpress: 十万以内余额宝 一百万以内买理财或者借贷 一百万以上信托
<iMadper> eexpress: 那就余额宝
<imtxc> adam8157: 你都玩信托了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没有那么多钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人又放技能了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你小心把自己给玩了 最近信贷都停了 有钱荒
<adam8157> yunfan: 你这一知半解的
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.friendeye.com/?action-viewnews-itemid-22878
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 高配便携Thinkpad X230再次来袭，I5、I7/IPS高清硬屏/背光键盘 - SKS精品笔记本 二手笔记本|北京二手笔记本|上海二手笔记本|二手IBM笔记本|二手笔记本论坛|全新IBM笔记本|全新HP笔记本|全新Thinkpad笔记本 - Powered by SupeSite
<imtxc> iMadper: i7 比 i5 贵 1200,划算不
<iMadper> imtxc: 划算
<yunfan> adam8157: 我只是提醒你一下而已 
<iMadper> imtxc: 一下子提升了你的b格
<yunfan> imtxc: 不划算 你要想买 我可以把我的i7出给你
<imtxc> iMadper:  擦。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是水货呀
<yunfan> 正打算弄个新神U
<iMadper> imtxc: 没发票的
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，水货
<imtxc> iMadper: 6%
<iMadper> imtxc: 公司有补助?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 发票 6% 税点
<imtxc> iMadper: 补助很少，但也算点钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 6800   不如买lavie z了
<yunfan> iMadper: 要提升b格 可以考虑买个 e5420 再加个771改775貼 这下b格一下子就窜上去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 显示器还好...
<iMadper> yunfan: 其实吧, 我没听懂... 我去查查蛤
<imtxc> iMadper: 只给 tp 和 dell 商务本儿补助
<yunfan> 显示器买支持displaylink的 也能给b格加分不少
<iMadper> imtxc: 戴尔的你买不起吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: en
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实还可以买 lenovo 的
<imtxc> yunfan: 你有闲置的 i7 cpu？
<iMadper> imtxc: 230不就是lenovo的嘛?!
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> iMadper: 旭日/扬天 等系列
<jiero> wiiw: 每月三千利息？10 0000放月利率 3%。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那些质量还不如神船吧?
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.lufax.com/ 这个也行
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 中国平安陆金所官网是投资理财、信贷等服务的首家网络投融资平台
<wiiw> jiero: 需要30万
<imtxc> iMadper: 还行，特别那些屌丝神器 k29 之类
<yunfan> imtxc: 你想买 我随时可以让他闲置啊 我带回南方麻烦啊
<iMadper> imtxc: tp也就比神船好点儿, 跟hp的商务本没得比
<jiero> wiiw: ？？？
<imtxc> yunfan: 本儿？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我那个电脑 除了硬盘要拆下来 其他的部件随便你想买哪个都可以
<jiero> wiiw: 那就9000？
<yunfan> imtxc: 台式
<imtxc> yunfan: 嘛配置？
<imtxc> i7
<imtxc> 条子呢
<jiero> imtxc: i7 2600K
<wiiw> jiero: 放1万,每天收益是1.2元. 
<yunfan> imtxc: i7 2600 + 4Gx4  ddr3 1333 + dual hdisk + GT430 
<jiero> wiiw: 不是啊，说的是高利贷，月利率 3%不是年利率
<imtxc> 不错嘛 yunfan 
<imtxc> yunfan: 显示器是嘛的
<yunfan> imtxc: 想买液晶屏幕也可以卖给你 都按市场价再给折扣你看如何
<yunfan> imtxc: 显示器是philip的19寸 京东买的
<wiiw> jiero: 哦, 那个太危险了, 没有保障
<jiero> wiiw: 银行的是 7.6% 月利吧。
<wiiw> jiero: 年利是 3.6%
<yunfan> 反正是大降价 要整个买的话 我扣两条内存 一起卖给你2k8好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 本的话倒有意
<jiero> wiiw: 我说银行放贷
<adam8157> eexpress: https://www.itouzi.com/ 这个也行, 都会保证本息
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 爱投资_最安全透明的P2C模式互联网投资理财平台
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就随便你了 反正想买的话可以找我 记住要在12月前
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个有政策风险
<wiiw> jiero: 我是要拿钱投资,不是去借钱. 如果我有30万, 就不用上班了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的锁定技能是墨迹。。。
<yunfan> 要是不怕政策风险 可以去搞p2p贷款
<yunfan> 那个收益高
<yunfan> imtxc: 那时候我就回南方了 随便你墨迹
<adam8157> yunfan: 除非保险公司倒了
<yunfan> adam8157: 08年不就倒过？
<yunfan> 要不是美国国会救市 美国那些买证券保险的可就惨了
<adam8157> yunfan: 现金也是有危险的, 啥都有危险啊...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我本来就没说现金好啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以买点别的嘛  不一定要投资金融行业
<adam8157> yunfan: 是 这都是二级的, 直接做点生意会更好
<yunfan> 你包个山头 买木头都可以啊
<yunfan> 现在国家有这个政策
<yunfan> 你包山头 种树  可以给你砍伐指标的
<yunfan> 你就当投资期货好了
<adam8157> yunfan: 养条船什么的
<jiero> adam8157: 投资啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 没资本投资啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 养船风险太大了 
<jiero> adam8157: 过2年你就有了
<yunfan> 养船出事的风险比包林场失火的风险高多了
<adam8157> jiero: 过两年? 买个房什么的一下子就被掏空了
<adam8157> yunfan: 有保险的
<jiero> adam8157: 我看你不会买房的。
<wiiw> jiero: 每天买一斤肉一斤菜,  自己下厨  . 花不掉多少钱.
<yunfan> 我指经营上的风险
<yunfan> 比如海产品价格变动导致你的收益是亏的
<yunfan> 或者货物被海关扣掉这种风险
<yunfan> 要说沉船 这个风险可没失火高
<imtxc> iMadper: cups 添加打印机的时候，不小心没有用 root 用户登录…… 怎么注销啊。。。
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac838683  hahahahaha
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【谢耳朵字幕组】生活大爆炸第七季第一集预告片（双语字幕） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥意思?
<iMadper> imtxc: 没理解.
<imtxc> iMadper: 添加打印机的时候，不是要输入用户名跟密码么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是cups-browser 自己搜的, 没添加过
 * adam8157 怀念RH的IT Service
<jiero> adam8157: DIY？
<adam8157> 那真是相当的棒
<jiero> adam8157: c家是自己搞
<tenzu> adam8157: C记得不行？
<adam8157> jiero: 雇不起IT tenzu 
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。因为你们太强了，IT都没工资了
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来C记花钱策略有点那个
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 你怎么了被搞吐血了？
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼
<happyaron> tenzu: 不用matlab了……
<happyaron> tenzu: 那东西太难用了。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 那用啥？
<adam8157> tenzu: 北京这边没有IT, 我们老找AU的
<happyaron> tenzu: 不做那个了。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 袋鼠国？
<adam8157> tenzu: 是的
<iMadper> 奥地利
<tenzu> happyaron: matlab我感觉太臃肿
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥时候来
<jiero> AUSTRIA缩写是什么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 不知道
<jiero> tenzu: 带孩子去吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 我觉得是au
<eexpress> adam8157: nnnnd 不是相信你的炒股技术嘛。居然退缩
<iMadper> jiero: 好像缩写是cy
<eexpress> adam8157: 你和乐乐一样了。lol
<jiero> iMadper: 德语吧。就像德国是de
<adam8157> eexpress: 别人的钱会影响自己的心态啊
<tenzu> jp是不是各种极品啊？
<eexpress> 你还不淡定？
<iMadper> jiero: 谁知道... 我是胡扯的...
<jiero> adam8157 和 roylez 成家吧
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<adam8157> eexpress: 那你转30万过来, 过几年还你本息
<eexpress> 疼疼。
<eexpress> adam8157: 本息咋算
<adam8157> eexpress: 5%呗
<adam8157> 哈哈
<eexpress> 几年啊。跑了出国了哦
<eexpress> 好吧，我让噶嘛做证人？
 * imtxc 找不到 it 部门
<adam8157> eexpress: 求翻墙门路
 * imtxc 问个打印机配置和 ip 都没有门路
<eexpress> ，，我只是确定噶嘛翻不出去，才让他作证担保的。
<yunfan> tenzu: 你用matlab做啥
<eexpress> 找鸡精去？
<jiero> imtxc: 可以问苹果啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是通用么。
<eexpress> ● c 100*5/100/12
<adam8157> eexpress: 哈哈, 你又黑他
<eexpress> .41666666666666666666
<eexpress> adam8157: 
<eexpress> 一个月4k不能活啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 土壕
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<eexpress> 看来卖槟榔，还挣钱些
<adam8157> eexpress: 你有这些钱真可以做点投资了
<iMadper> eexpress: 投资给我吧. 
<iMadper> eexpress: 本息我都不还的
<yunfan> 芜菁  adam8157 吃过这个不
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥玩儿?
<eexpress> iMadper: momo 打你pp
 * iMadper please donate me!
<iMadper> eexpress: Oops
<iMadper> eexpress: 你咋不用你ooooops那个nick了? 那个可爱一些
<eexpress> 那是op帐号
<jiero> eexpress: 。改成 ooosooo
<tenzu> yunfan: 我不用matlab
<eexpress> 羡慕蛋蛋
<adam8157> eexpress: 羡慕土壕
<iMadper> 翻译过来就是: 羡慕自己
<adam8157> iMadper: 我穷得都快没裤子穿了...
<aaronaadfadsf> 谁知道ifcfg-eth0 是系统哪个程序自动生成的? 
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 你这rh员工问这种问题....
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 来裸奔吧...
<aaronaadfadsf> 这个我不了解, google不到
<iMadper> aaronaadfadsf: 这谁呀?
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 请你同事 iMadper 来回答一下
<iMadper> adam8157: 我又没用过 fedora/rhel... 得找 leo
<Pudge_> iMadper: 妹子马上要来了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你这个前 rh员工说一下吧
<iMadper> Pudge_: 是呀...
<aaronaadfadsf> google了一天  没头绪  
<iMadper> Pudge_: 怎么破?
 * iMadper 先去wc...
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 你要干啥?
<Pudge_> iMadper: 妹子还没被迫？
<iMadper> Pudge_: 买了菜刀了已经. 妹子问题, 没有谈判, 只有战争.
<iMadper> Pudge_: 啥被迫?
<iMadper> Pudge_: 私聊
<Pudge_> 破 啊
<aaronaadfadsf> 就是想弄明白为什么把ifcfg-eth0删除了, 网络照样能起来  
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 被NM接管了, 你看一下别的interface的配置文件就知道了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你工资都拿去干嘛了 难道学华尔街大佬去pj?
<tenzu> 奶妈管的真多
<adam8157> yunfan: 存着
<aaronaadfadsf> 配置文件中没说, ifcfg-eth0是由系统中哪个程序生成的啊 
<adam8157> tenzu: 还有奶妈....
<yunfan> tenzu: 恩 我很讨厌ubuntu每个东西都要自己发明个东西来管  老子才学会一种配置 结果他转眼都上新管理了
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不是说被奶妈接管了么
<yunfan> 很让人火大 
<aaronaadfadsf> pj是干什么的? 
<yunfan> 曾经一度想转arch
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 别的interface里写了被NM接管, 我的意思是
<yunfan> 啤酒 aaronaadfadsf 
<tenzu> yunfan: 我是受不了apt-get才用arch的
 * adam8157 debian 赛高
<happyaron> adam8157: 赛高是啥意思？
<yunfan> tenzu: 这个倒是没什么 虽然apt-get偶尔也给你依赖爆炸一次 但是我可以原谅 毕竟硬盘不是什么大问题
<adam8157> happyaron: 最好最厉害的意思, 日语来的
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<yunfan> ubuntu那个老大说不要折腾用户
<tenzu> yunfan: 想装个偏门的软件就麻烦了
<yunfan> 我觉得这是对的 不过他们转过头来折腾开发者
<happyaron> yunfan: 用debian stable基本没爆个过啊
<yunfan> tenzu: 瞎扯吧 现在新出来的软件 许多教你在linux上安装都是拿ubuntu做前提 一般都是加个ppa源 然后apt
<yunfan> happyaron: 这跟维护的人有关系
<yunfan> happyaron: 我一直不明白刚装好的ubuntu系统为何会有erlang mysql这些
<happyaron> yunfan: 没研究过呢。
<hongker> mysql不会自带的吧。。
<hongker> 我的都是自己安装的
<yunfan> erlang把我震惊了
<happyaron> yunfan: 以前还有couchdb吧
<yunfan> 不是指mysql server 是有个包跟mysql有关
<yunfan> happyaron: 对 就是那个鸟版本 还有counchdb
<happyaron> yunfan: ubuntuone
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<yunfan> 太挫了 
<yunfan> 弄个leveldb不就行了
<aaronaadfadsf> adam8157: 再弱弱的问下哈,RHEL5或者之前的版本ifcfg-eth0是由kudzu生成的吗? 
<happyaron> aaronaadfadsf: 问 iMadper 吧。。。
<happyaron> 当当忙着修bug呢。。。
<adam8157> aaronaadfadsf: 不知道..... 我在RH的时候也不怎么用rhel和fedora
<adam8157> happyaron: 在上网 momo
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<aaronaadfadsf> 恩, 谢谢了 我再google下 
<iMadper> happyaron: 被打脸了....
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。
<yunfan> http://mdetail.tmall.com/venus/spu_detail.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1000983.1.IuDfFW&spu_id=218654937&no_switch=1&default_item_id=18382638756  iMadper 买个这个回去种
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 盆栽地栽 蔬菜种子批发套餐 美国进口巨型南瓜种子 家庭盆栽蔬菜-tmall.com天猫
 * iMadper 抱抱 happyaron 
<iMadper> yunfan: 我家放不下...
<iMadper> aaronaadfadsf: 去问 network-qe呀
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:56 
<happyaron> 点点点.
<adam8157> 点点点.
<cherrot> 点点点.
<aaronaadfadsf> iMadper: network-qe 这个我不知道问谁啊  
<iMadper> aaronaadfadsf: 你坐哪儿? 直接去找 leo 呀
<iMadper> aaronaadfadsf: 或者, 干脆开一个rhel6.5的bug, 说这个文件删不掉, 删了自己还出来! 看看是谁给你把这个bug给关了, 标记成notabug, 你就问谁, 就行了
 * iMadper 是不是太凶残了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 馊主意
<aaronaadfadsf> 我觉得是 
<happyaron> iMadper: 真凶残。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<yunfan> iMadper: 吧房拆了
<iMadper> yunfan: 呃...
<freeflying> adam8157, happyaron 考你们下，system wide 的proxy设在那里
<freeflying> iMadper, lavive?
<happyaron> freeflying: g-c-c?
<adam8157> freeflying: env
<adam8157> /etc/environment
<freeflying> happyaron, 无视g-c-c
<freeflying> iMadper, nec那本子叫啥
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: lavie zxy
<freeflying> iMadper, 咋搜不到呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 你以前告诉我的自动搜索打印机是怎么弄来着？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我就知道乐天有
<iMadper> freeflying: 我试试看
<iMadper> imtxc: 631端口直接从浏览器访问呀孩子
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是一下就搜到了嘛? http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LZ750MSS-LaVie-Z/dp/B00CRYTS4G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380182890&sr=8-1&keywords=lavie+z
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LZ750MSS LaVie Z: パソコン・周辺機器
<yunfan> imtxc: 你说你们那大量种土豆？
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那他们是怎么收的？ 靠人去挖？
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩啊
 * slucx 你们公司有绩效这个说法吗？
<slucx> 弄的很复杂的说
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不是要挖死人啊 听说种土豆的都是按公顷来种
<imtxc> yunfan: 慢慢挖呗。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 不思进取
<imtxc> yunfan: 有啥好办法？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我想美国肯定没那么多人挖土豆
<yunfan> 但是美国人消费那么多薯片 肯定土豆供应比较充足
<yunfan> 我只是弄不明白他们如何靠机器挖的
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，反正我们那里依然是纯手工
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们那主食是什么啊 难道是薯片
<imtxc> yunfan: 主食小麦
<imtxc> yunfan: 土豆是经济作物
<yunfan> 真麻烦
<slucx> 土豆跟红薯一样吧，用机器弄出来，然后捡就行了…
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们那边没有按公顷种土豆儿啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 每家都种而已
<leemeng0x61> ？
<happyaron> adam8157: 几点下班？
<adam8157> happyaron: 啊? 干啥? 一般六点
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 问问
<happyaron> adam8157: 所有人都这时候么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 我今天要去西单见人, 改天再请我吃饭哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<huntxu> 約在西單，看來是女的
<adam8157> happyaron: 他们不知道, 反正我上下班总得有一个按时, 都不按时不像话
<adam8157> huntxu: 以前四川同事
<happyaron> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 女同事
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 咋啦
<adam8157> huntxu: 人都结婚了
<huntxu> #再續前緣
<huntxu> #對手只有一個
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ 看看人家啊當，結婚了都沒有放棄
<huntxu> iMadper: 你更要努力了
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀. 
 * iMadper 努力!!!
<adam8157> huntxu: .... 我勒个去
<eexpress> iMadper: 赶紧改名ntr
<iMadper> eexpress: ....
<eexpress> 四川的，心理变化快
<eexpress> 蛋蛋有希望
<adam8157> ........
<yunfan> adam8157: 结婚跟这有嘛关系？
<huntxu> 心理專家小依
 * yunfan 阿蛋不挑食
<adam8157> 你们这些没有红颜的撸色 哼
<palomino|working> 红颜色?撸出血?
<yunfan> adam8157: 建议做好自我防范 避免上新闻
<eexpress> 破马红颜。
<eexpress> 像一部电影的名称了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就只有你和 NiuTouRen 是處男
 * huntxu 太壞了
<adam8157> ........
<huntxu> jiero不在沒人陪你們 lol
<huntxu> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 你是cherryboy 哈哈哈
<eexpress> 嘘嘘你危险了
<huntxu> cherryboy是啥
<eexpress> 草莓
<huntxu> 英文不好的小一
<eexpress> 处女膜
<eexpress> 这个正确，才看的翻译
<huntxu> A virgin. This is used by prostitutes to describe a male virgin.
<huntxu> #聊天學單詞
<adam8157> 哈哈
<adam8157> #我怎么会知道这个
<hongker> huntxu: very good..
<huntxu> adam8157: 暴露身份
<imtxc> 怎么没动手啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 日语cheliboyi
<adam8157> 我马上走人了, 懒得理你们
<eexpress> 扯你薄衣？
<adam8157> eexpress: 对应cherryboy
<adam8157> eexpress: 请用日语发音来读
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃要人肉翻了？
<eexpress> 只认得拼音的路过
<adam8157> imtxc: 马上要下班去西单....
<imtxc> adam8157: ................ 约了人妻？
<eexpress> 好急不可耐
<eexpress> 哦。 hoho
<adam8157> 看来新环境还没配好autojoin, 大家上!
 * imtxc 没有转够 500 啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 说错话了吧。
 * imtxc znc 的 autorejoin 速度好慢
<\q> imtxc: 你用znc是爲了什麼功能？
<imtxc> \q: 充分利用 vps 资源.....
<adam8157> \q: 保持在线
<imtxc> \q: 然后一直记录 log
<yunfan> 保持在线tmux就行了嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 多客户端啊
<\q> adam8157: google handout很不方便怎麼辦，現在xmpp廢了？
<adam8157> \q: 没啊 一直pidgin在线呢
<imtxc> yunfan: \q 不同的 pc 以及手机就不需要多个 nick 了啊
<imtxc> \q: 好友不通了
<adam8157> 闪人, 再见
<imtxc> handout 加好友不需要验证
<\q> imtxc: 嗯這個可以算一個原因
<yunfan> imtxc: tmux也可以多个客户端共享session啊 我就靠这个给别人演示操作
<\q> yunfan: 手機上就很不方便了
<yunfan> \q: 别跟我说你手机是s60 wvga的
<yunfan> 反正我的手机的分辨率跟pc的差不多
<\q> mail.live.com 不像 gmail 那樣可以切換賬戶真麻煩
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Sign In (@ live.com)
<eexpress> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AO0001/38433.html#p=99MIJ20U00AO0001
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 巴西“土豪”家庭养七只老虎_网易新闻
<jusss> yunfan: 什么手机？
<\q> yunfan: 不知道這些手機
<yunfan> jusss: note 2
<yunfan> \q: 哦
<hongker> 我会说我手机分辨率比pc还高。。
<NiuTouRen> hongker: 现在不都是这样了吗?
<NiuTouRen> hongker: 笔记本是 1366*768, 手机是1920*1080
<hongker> NiuTouRen: 嗯，不知道将来手机能不能替代pc
<NiuTouRen> hongker: 不能. 
<NiuTouRen> hongker: 平板都不能.
<hongker> NiuTouRen: 说不定以后都不能叫手机了呢
<banyudu> 有了虚拟键盘和虚拟屏幕的话，或许可以
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 平板绝对行
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 呃... 
<yunfan> 惠普那个slatebook x2就带个键盘 看起来很不错 续航牛逼
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 你住的房子有阳台不
<GODDOG> e 
<imtxc> yunfan: 你还在那个地方住么
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 在什么位置来着？
<yunfan> imtxc: 传媒大学啊
<GODDOG> 无聊啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 你12月回家了转给我？
<imtxc> yunfan: 大约的地址是？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我12月回家是因为刚好到期 
<yunfan> imtxc: 传媒大学这还不够具体么 大佬 全国就一家啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 另外我隔壁的房间酒空着 我那同事已经搬出去了
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么价格来着？
<GODDOG> imtxc: 要去哪里了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 得，还是算了，查了查，要倒 4 次地铁。。。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ladies
<GODDOG> ofan: 你疯了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 也对 你上班的跟我不一样 我就八通+1号线到了
<yunfan> ofan: 被黑人爆菊了？
<imtxc> 传媒大学-西二旗 : 地铁八通线 → 地铁1号线 → 地铁4号线大兴线 → 地铁13号线
<yunfan> imtxc: 找土豪蛋合租好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 那样的话我的工资就全付了房租了
<GODDOG> imtxc: 在帝都？
<imtxc> GODDOG: .
<imtxc> GODDOG: 有靠谱房源不
<GODDOG> imtxc: 我在杭州 住学校的宿舍
<GODDOG> imtxc: 我觉得你也可以这么做
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wpa，wpa2，可以设置多少位密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449371 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-26 17:19
<GODDOG> imtxc: 朝歌研究生的宿舍 住一下也不错  他们呢都有钱在外面住的
<imtxc> GODDOG: 那得有门路吧？
<GODDOG> imtxc: 你找好个学校去他们的校园论坛上 类似学生市场的地方 就绝对有出租自己宿舍de
<imtxc> GODDOG: 研究生的宿舍都是几人间来着？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 没读过，不了解啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 如果surface pro装一个ubuntu是不是就是ubuntu平板拉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449372 额。。突然这么想到的。。因为x86的，，估计可行是吧。只是没试过。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sonicbbs — 2013-09-26 17:29
<GODDOG> imtxc:两个人的
<yunfan> GODDOG: 杭州哪里？ 不会是下沙吧
<yunfan> GODDOG: 刚好明年我要去杭州 提前了解下
<GODDOG> yunfan: yunfan 我在下沙
<GODDOG> yunfan: 杭电
<GODDOG> yunfan: 你前面的加号 是什么意思？
<imtxc> GODDOG: 他是大 V
<GODDOG> imtxc: 这样的
<yunfan> GODDOG: 啊 你是杭电学生？ 我是传媒毕业的 哈哈
<yunfan> imtxc: 你来帝都几个月 人变机灵了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • UEFI主板如何定位efi可执行文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449373 如果硬盘上有多个FAT32文件系统，它如何知道哪个文件系统是EFI Partiton？之后这个文件系统上可以放很多bootloader，他怎么知道哪个bootloader是需要执行的？还有光盘的情况，如果设定主板从光驱启动，一张光盘上的iso9600文件系统是否
<^k^> ─> 需要包含一个efi文件才能启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 490365333ibmc — 2013-09-26 17:34
<yunfan> GODDOG: 杭电的宿舍面向社会人员开放？
<GODDOG> yunfan: 不 灰色交易
<yunfan> GODDOG: 问题是如何应付宿舍管理啊
<GODDOG> imtxc: 我在万方上订阅的rss源为什么在我的电脑rss上显示不出来啊
<GODDOG> yunfan: 租给你的人会交给你的
<GODDOG> 再说你也不是平常待在宿舍的 是不
<yunfan> GODDOG: 我是宅男 除了上班 就在家里啊
<yunfan> 算了 杭州房租又不高 不折腾这些了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254286.htm 
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [图]光伏电池最高效率再获突破 德法团队联手提升至44.7%_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> O_O
<GODDOG> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254273.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 带宽提升15倍！美光HMC内存开始出货_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那你上海还去理工那坐地铁？
<yunfan> 上班
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我还是本科a啊
<yunfan> GODDOG: 额  你耍我呢
<GODDOG> yunfan: 没有 杭电的论坛的就有
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 內核的EXPORT_SYMBOL()包起來的函數主要目的是啥
 * yunfan 召唤牛头人对 GODDOG 发功
<GODDOG> yunfan: 而且 我也见过我们学长这么做过
<GODDOG> 饿
<GODDOG> 要不要这样
<yunfan> GODDOG: 杭电去阿里的多不
<yunfan> GODDOG: 怕啥 牛头人又不是我养的 哪会听我的
<leemeng0x61> huntxu, extern
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 让你在别的文件里能使用这个函数呀
<GODDOG> yunfan: 杭电没有那么牛的
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 之外的模塊對不
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 对
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我读的是去华为之类的还是比较多
<yunfan> GODDOG: 我记得阿里年年去杭州召开大会啊 我还去过一次呢
<yunfan> 杭电有什么黑科技没
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 不這麽做只在.h裏聲明其他人include了也沒用對嗎？
<GODDOG> yunfan: 啊 你说的是阿里巴巴 他们来杭电做过
<GODDOG> yunfan: 招聘会
<GODDOG> yunfan: 这几天被阿里云洗脑了 别介意
<yunfan> GODDOG: 阿里云跟阿里不是一个公司？
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我见识少 只见过阿里巴巴 被介意
<yunfan> 阿里云有点忽悠
<GODDOG> yunfan: 但是他弄的我雅虎看不了了
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我一直在黑他
<GODDOG> yunfan: 虽然不知道是什么组织
<yunfan> GODDOG: yahoo中国不是关了么
<GODDOG> yunfan: 是啊 
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我一直在看他主页上一档文学的栏目呢
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那没办法 换个别的呗 我都好多年没上过yahoo了
<GODDOG> yunfan: 恩 现在利用校园往上万方 但是rss一直搞不定
<huntxu> akong: ping
<yunfan> GODDOG: 对啊 没事上文库去看论文吧 我毕业写论文才发现可以免费看 郁闷
<yunfan> 现在在校外上很不方便 那收费太贵了
<yunfan> 本来我倒是想买个账户
<huntxu> yunfan: 內核問題能問你不
<huntxu> 淡淡不在腦癱人也不在
<GODDOG> yunfan: 推荐下好不 万方我这不花钱 但是你知道
<GODDOG> yunfan: 对于本科生来说 信息量超大
<yunfan> huntxu: 问不了 除非是我自己写的
<yunfan> GODDOG: 用 inoreader.com 自从GR挂了我就用这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: InoReader • Light and Fast RSS Reader (@ inoreader.com)
<GODDOG> yunfan: 没 我说在万方上推荐几个期刊或者栏目之类的
<jade1> 人不少，怎么没有说话呢
<jade1> O:-)
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【求助】【Ubuntu 13.04】【友基手绘板】手绘板工作不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449375 大家好，我最近买了个友基的手绘板，想在U上试试，就折腾了一下，结果不太理想，前来求助啦 手绘板的型号是 ：友基cv720 Ubuntu版本是：13.04 参照网上的一些资料，先是安装了Wizardpen这个驱动，输入命
<^k^> ─> 令 Quote: ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.* 返回 Quote: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.la /usr/lib/xorg/modules/i …
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:00 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub-install不起作用。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449376 安装好ubuntu后，无法将grub安装到硬盘。 Code: grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/  /dev/sda source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory Code:  grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported. 重启之后，依旧没
<^k^> ─> 有grub。 现在依靠wubi引导ubuntu @photor @adagio @smallapple 没有呗点到的水货也过来看看吧。。。 统计信息:
<jusss> 放
<jusss> palomino|working: .
<jusss> palomino|working: 有啥电影看
<palomino|working> 无
<palomino|working> 回家！
<jusss> palomino|working: 你的nick真长。。。
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 干啥呢～
<jusss_> 还是irssi熟悉
<jusss_> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  20:44 
<gebjgd> jusss_: youtube上多了
<gebjgd> jusss_: v.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<jusss_> gebjgd: ..
<jusss_> gebjgd: 我现在上不了u2b
<jusss_> gebjgd: 两个半月没进debian了，
<jusss_> gebjgd: 在win下玩了两个半月的游戏
<gebjgd> jusss_: 沒出息的東西
<jusss_> 而且又增肥了。。。
<jusss_> gebjgd: 我越活越倒出。。。
<jusss_> gebjgd: 我刚才连我的debian的登录用的user pwd都忘了。。。想了半天才想起来
<jusss_> Mayaer: 你大二了？
<Mayaer> jusss_: 恩纳
<jusss_> 谁出来和我聊会呀
<jusss_> Mayaer: 什么专业呀？
<Mayaer> jusss_: 软件工程
<jusss_> Mayaer: 。。。
<jusss_> Mayaer: 都学啥
<Mayaer> C C++。。。
<jusss_> Mayaer: 不是都学java吗
<Mayaer> jusss_: 我们目前还没学
<Mayaer> jusss_: 好像下学期学= =
<Mayaer> 我先去洗澡啦～
<jusss_> Mayaer: 羡慕
<jusss_> hoxily: 犀利哥，你大几了？
<railly> 你们都是计算机专业的？
<railly> 有木有搞数学的啊
<jusss_> hoxily: 我还记得以前telnet过你的xp呢
<jusss_> railly: 有呀
<jusss_> railly: alpha080 大师在数学方面造诣很高
<jusss_> alpha080: 大师
<railly> 大师？
<railly> jusss_: alpha080对哪方面研究比较深 啊
<jusss_> railly: 我也不清楚，我数学很弱
<jusss_> railly: 大师看过Ramanujan的笔记
<jusss_> railly: 你呢？你研究哪方面？
<railly> 果然是大神，我是菜鸟
<jusss_> railly: ...你喜欢哪个数学大师？
<railly> 目前在看矩阵分析，智商有限啊
<jusss_> railly: 我笔记喜欢G.H.Hardy
<jusss_> railly: 虽然看不懂他的书。。。
<railly> 我没什么追求，只要是大师我都比较喜欢
<jusss_> railly: 分析据说拉格朗日很擅长
<railly> jusss_: 你是说拉格朗日中值定理中的那个还是我们这里也有一个拉格朗日？
<jusss_> railly: Joseph-LouisLagrange
<railly> jusss_: 其实吧，外国大神的名字，好多我都不认识，:!
<jusss_> railly: Paul Erdos也很喜欢
<jusss_> railly: 我也不知道。。。只知道几个而已，比如最速降线里的Leibniz 伯努力
<jusss_> railly: 记不住了
<railly> jusss_: 你怎么知道这么多数学家？
<railly> jusss_: 我汗颜了，情何以堪啊，你太牛了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助：如何令安卓和ubuntu合并，通过混合内核？同时运行apk和deb程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449377 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-26 21:20
<jusss_> railly: 。。。我喜欢看小说。。。
<railly> jusss_:司马小说有关于这么多数学家啊，求介绍，我也要看
<hoxily> jusss_: 我今年毕业两个多月了。
<hoxily> jusss_: 现在在江苏盐城出差。
<jusss_> railly: Hardy的书里写过几个英年早逝的发现域的伽罗瓦 拉马怒江 黎曼 还有一个忘了
<jusss_> railly: 巴黎高师有个布尔巴基
<jusss_> hoxily: 你都毕业了。。。
<jusss_> hoxily: 我还以为你和我一样呢，我该实习了，明年毕业
<railly1> jusss_: 我会告诉你说，我毕业在家，找不到工作么？
<jusss_> railly1: 你也毕业了。。。
<jusss_> railly1: 你学数学的？
<jusss_> 那出来是当老师吗？
<railly1> jusss_: 是啊
<railly1> 同学都当老师，考公务员什么的
<jusss_> railly1: 那你还没当成老师？
<railly1> 话说，我的名字怎么变成railly1了？
<jusss_> railly1: 客户端的问题
<railly1> jusss_: 我不想当老师
<railly1> jusss_: 一般而言，女生当老师会好一点
<jusss_> hoxily: 一直很少见你说话了
<jusss_> railly1: 那你想当啥?进数学研究所？
<railly1> jusss_: 进不去呀，我准备去跑销售了
<railly1> jusss_: 混口饭吃，不容易啊 
<jusss_> railly1: 销售真的不是人干的。。。。
<railly1> jusss_: 总要有工作养家糊口吧，有什么办法
<jusss_> railly1: 嗯
<jusss_> railly1: 我如果能参加一次数学家大会就好了
<jusss_> railly1: 看看Fields奖长啥样
<jusss_> railly1: 还有黑帽大会
<jusss_> railly1: 还有芬兰的assembly大会
<railly1> jusss_: 黑帽大会倒是比较感兴趣
<railly1> jusss_: assembly大会是关于什么的，逆向分析？
<jusss_> railly1: 关于demo intro的
<jusss_> railly1: mayli制作过demo
<jusss_> mayli: 大师，把你的demo源码贡献出来吧
<railly1> demo?最大64k的那个？
<jusss_> railly1: 嗯
<railly1> mayli: 膜拜 
<jusss_> railly1: 这里有很多大牛的
<jusss_> railly1: 我第一次来这是2010年
<jusss_> railly1: 现在都2013了
<railly1> jusss_: 我也应该是2010年，我用的第一个ubuntu版本就是10年的
<jusss_> railly1: 我的是10.10
<railly1> jusss_: 不过，我都是断断续续的，偶尔上一次
<jusss_> railly1: 我的10.10一直用到了去年，然后换了debian 6
<railly1> jusss_: 我有10.10和11.04两个
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 正则表达式分组问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449378 问下，为什么正则表达式 (\d{1,3}\.){3}\d{1,3} 192.168.1.3 匹配 的分组情况是 不懂分组匹配的是最后一个（1.）,而不是192.或者168. 希望能讲下原理 统计信息: 发表于 由 ceclinux — 2013-09-26 21:40
<railly1> jusss_: 11.04跨版本升级，结果各种崩
<railly1> jusss_: debian 说的是内核版本么？
<Mayaer> 哈喽～
<Mayaer> 俺回来了～
<suiang> Mayaer: HI
<suiang> :-P 
<Mayaer> suiang: 是谁～
<suiang> Mayaer: I'm suiang (6) 
<Mayaer> suiang: 囧
<suiang> :-P  Mayaer 
<suiang> Mayaer: good night ，bye everybody (k) 
<Mayaer> freeflying_away: 在干啥！！
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 在干啥！！
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 在想女人！！
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 哈哈  撸了几回了
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 108回吧
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 怎么不是256。。。
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 程序员撸的不是寂寞
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 一来就看见你在撸
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 祝你幸福
<Mayaer> 唉。。。老掉线。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 早
<Mayaer> iMadper: 早。。。
<Mayaer> 有银视频裸聊吗～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你在美国吗? 腻味啥说早?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你受啥刺激了..
<Mayaer> iMadper: 囧。。。
<Mayaer> iMadper: 你跟我说啊，，
<Mayaer> iMadper: 你在米国啊
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不在呀
<iMadper> Mayaer: 我在帝都呀
<Mayaer> iMadper: 那你受啥刺激了。。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 我什么时候都说早的...
<iMadper> Mayaer: 霸帅酷炫叼
<Mayaer> iMadper: 囧
<muton> 我要回家相亲了，大家给点建议，相亲的时候穿什么衣服，说什么话
<Mayaer> muton: 妹子会直接委婉的问有房么有车么
<muton> 有啊
<Mayaer> muton: 那你说什么都无所谓了
<muton> 自行车，拖拉机，板车
<muton> 农村的，不会问有没有车的
<Mayaer> muton: 活动板房么= =
<muton> 那个档次太低
<Mayaer> muton: 现在老太太相亲都问有没有房子了。。农村怎么了。。
<muton> 农村结婚都是自己家盖两层
<Mayaer> muton: 南方人～
<muton> 北方人
<Mayaer> muton: 北方农村还盖两层。。。
<muton> 你什么意思
<Mayaer> muton: 不都一层平房么= =
<Mayaer> muton: 什么我什么意思。。。
<muton> 去屎吧
<muton> 你去的是北方的哪啊
<Mayaer> muton: 我擦 你丫有病啊 我他妈就北方农村住一层平房怎么了 你丫有被迫害妄想症啊
<muton> 为啥，我也是北方的都是两层楼呢
<muton> 根据楼层判断南北方真逗
<Mayaer> 东北和山东都一层
<Mayaer> 其他也能叫北方么
<Mayaer> 我只是推测，又不是判断，您才真逗
<Mayaer> 我不就说个南北方，都要结婚的人了，理解能力和脾气还这样 才真逗
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你还搞定你的阿三妹呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: 没啊
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 都1年了吧
<Mayaer> jusss_: 搞定了怎么会撸108次- -
<jusss_> Mayaer: ...
<iMadper> muton: 河北好多村子都是一层的呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: 是啊
<iMadper> muton: 规矩是, 你家的房子, 不能比长辈的高
<iMadper> Mayaer: 就是一层的多. 支持你
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: ... 小心灰飞烟灭
<jusss_> iMadper: 没有这个规矩吧
<jusss_> iMadper: 我河北农村的
<Mayaer> iMadper: 我没在北方见过两层的== 我没在南方见过一层的- -
<muton> ……
<Mayaer> iMadper:  alvin_rxg 不是最近有个新闻 高学历的去捐精 一次2W
<jusss_> 。。。
<iMadper> Mayaer: 南方农村没去过...
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你想去捐精?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不错. 
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 加油 一年能撸出北京一个厕所
<iMadper> Mayaer: 有钱拿
<muton> 说说你都跑的哪些地方 Mayaer
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你发了，108次，瞬间让你土豪呀，一次2w
<iMadper> 只能捐一次. 补贴加起来3k吧... 怎么2w...
<Mayaer> iMadper: 嗯哼 经常去杭州 所以高铁沿途的江苏和浙江比较了解～
<iMadper> Mayaer: 好吧...
<iMadper> jusss_: 你绝对不止108次吧...
<muton> ……
<iMadper> Mayaer: 乃要去捐吗?
<jusss_> iMadper: ...我很长时间不撸了，沉迷游戏，对女色不感兴趣了
<muton> 我在上海呆过一段时间 一层平房有，浙江宁波也如果，一层平房也有 Mayaer
<iMadper> jusss_: 再玩玩就成基佬了
<muton> 是不行了吧，建议你趁早吃六味地黄丸 还有希望 jusss_
<iMadper> jusss_: 怎么现在谁都欺负你?
<jusss_> iMadper: 。。。游戏快脱坑了，明天就能脱坑了
<Mayaer1> 我擦
<Mayaer1> 又掉线！！
<Mayaer1> 我错过了什么！！
<jusss_> muton: 吃你妹
<Mayaer1> 旁边宿舍就不能把wifi设一下密码吗！！每次动不动自动连上！！结果还tm没网速！！
<jusss_> muton: 你不行了吧
<jusss_> muton: 给我个美女，我最少能一夜3次
<muton> 想撸就撸 jusss_
<jusss_> 没兴趣了
<jusss_> 当你完全沉浸在某一个你喜欢的东西里时，女色之类的就一点没兴趣了
<muton> 作为一名医学爱好者，建议你们，六味地黄丸慎重选择
<Mayaer> iMadper: 今天上体育课累了  俺到床上去滚床单了～
 * Mayaer 晚安～～
<muton> 大家都知道九之堂六味地黄丸，还有一个知柏六味地黄丸
<muton> 一个治肾阴虚，一个治肾阳虚
<jusss_> muton: 不近女色，不肾虚，你一定是肾虚过吧
<muton> fuck 哥哥不玩女人
<muton> 我是一个修道人士 jusss_
<fengwu66> 肾阳虚应该是金匮气丸
<jusss_> muton: 你跟谁学的喜欢在后面加nick...你不知道有些客户端是不高亮的吗对于这种。。。
<fengwu66> 金匮肾气丸
<jusss_> muton: android...
<muton> 我是手机好不好， jusss_
<jusss_> muton: yaaic不能在前面加nick ?
<muton> jusss_ 前后加都一样
<muton> 我一般不喜欢打名字，高兴了，缀个小尾巴 jusss_
<jusss_> muton: 但是irssi对于后面加没高亮
<jusss_> muton: irssi不想opera xchat那样有高亮
<jusss_> muton: 你应该试试andchat
<muton> 我不管啊，我不管，你们前后加，我手机都有提示的 jusss_ 亮没亮
<jusss_> muton: andchat 比yaaic好多了
<jusss_> muton: 没亮
<muton>  jusss_ and chat 没听过
<jusss_> muton: android market里面有
<jackness> iMadper, W: GPG 错误：http://packages.medibuntu.org raring Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<jackness> W: GPG 错误：http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 6ADC9FEC7E5FA1EE
<jackness> W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael.nelson/xbmc/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<jackness> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<^k^> jackness ... ⇪ Index of /
<^k^> jackness ... ⇪ Index of /
<^k^> jackness ... ⇪ Index of /
<jackness> iMadper, 这个是什么问题啊 
<jackness> iMadper, 电脑出现The update information is outdated.This maybe caused by network problems or by respository is no longer available.please update manually by selecting 'show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing respositories.
<jackness> iMadper, 这个红色感叹号的信息，然后终端运行sudo apt-get update 然后好像有些更新没更新上，感叹号信息还存在 已经google了 没有好的解决方案啊
<jusss_> ...
<jusss_> iMadper: 擦，笔记本1个多月没充电，怎么一些文件成空白的了
<jackness> W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael.nelson/xbmc/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 笔记本一个多月没开机没充电，今天开机怎么发现很多文件成空白的了
<jackness> 这个问题谁会啊 这么解决啊
<jackness> 怎么更新会找不到网页呢
<Guest76869> 都没人说话啦
<jusss_> 擦，上网本都停产了
<jusss_> ofan: 你说对了，上网本停产了，
<jusss_> ofan: 我的eepc可以当传家宝了
<Muton> 猜猜我是谁
<muton2> andchat is great
<Muton> 我接受了你的建议，很不错。谢谢 jusss_
<jusss_> Muton: ...
<jusss_> Muton: andchat是我用过的android里最好的irc 软件
<Muton> 我一进来就喜欢上了，色彩显示很漂亮 jusss_  
<Muton> 正在摸索
<jusss_> Muton: 嗯，andchat的搜索键补全nick很好
<Muton> jusss_:  great!
<Muton> Muton: fff
<jusss_> 睡觉去
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<GODDOG> 要了妹子电话 结果妹子一天没上
<GODDOG> 错了 是QQ
<Muton> GODDOG: 考验你呢
<GODDOG> Muton: 我上一分钟删除好友了
<GODDOG> Muton: 伤心不已 难得看见有兴趣的妹子竟然不理我
<Muton> GODDOG: 我相亲的人QQ我都留着呢
<GODDOG> Muton: 世纪佳缘？
<GODDOG> Muton: 只是觉得没被人这么无视过
<Muton> GODDOG: 面对面相亲
<GODDOG> Muton: 面对面的时候 觉得聊的挺开心的
<GODDOG> Muton: 但是这妹子的QQ空间上次更新是去年八月
<GODDOG> Muton: 我觉得她在逗我
<GODDOG> 有没睡的人吗？
<Muton> 有 GODDOG
<knownbad> 你俩要是一男一女就好了
<Muton> knownbad: 我对他没兴趣
<Muton> knownbad: GODDOG 宝贝晚安
<knownbad> 真是女的？   我个乌鸦嘴。
<GODDOG> Muton: 没 伤心了 在看电影
<GODDOG> knownbad: 你每天都不睡的？
<GODDOG> knownbad: 不要幻想 你以为那个女的这个时间不睡觉的
<knownbad> 地球是圆的。
<Muton> 谁有黑客IRC
<knownbad> 谁说女的就得如何如何呢？
<knownbad> 黑客？
<Muton> 嗯
<knownbad> 说的是黑客有黑客IRC。
<GODDOG> Muton: what
<Muton> 黑客交流频道
<GODDOG>  Muton 高端
<Muton> &
<Muton> ﹉
<Muton> 好困，
<Muton> 晚安
<GODDOG>  Muton 宝贝晚安
<Muton> GODDOG:  么么
<Muton> knownbad:  么么
<alvin_rxg> #anonymous ????  cc Muton 
<knownbad> 喵
<alvin_rxg> 吱
<knownbad> 你的猫的楼上。
<knownbad> 可惜她不吃你。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: http://www.spoj.com/problems/PERMUT2/ 我没懂……
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem PERMUT2
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 她又不搭理我…
<knownbad> 奇了，那你想继续还是转移目标？
<knownbad> 那你得问香肠。   这不是我的专门。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 等她空了再说。这两天就好好练厨艺讨好隔壁的姑凉 :-/
<knownbad> 有时给了双方机会后可能得考虑是否给别人机会？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 她还没给我机会啊…
<Muton> anonymous
<alvin_rxg> 艹，你们不是睡了么？
<alvin_rxg> Muton: https://www.hackthissite.org/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Hack This Site!
<alvin_rxg> http://hacker.org
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ hacker.org - The Hacker Community Online
<alvin_rxg> 我所知道的黑客都是加密解密找漏洞这般的高端玩意儿，不知道你是要什么的
<alvin_rxg> Muton: luzsec
<alvin_rxg> Muton: lulzsec
<knownbad> 不会吧，来真的？
<alvin_rxg> #anarchists
<alvin_rxg> #antisec
<alvin_rxg> #fuckfbifriday
<alvin_rxg> #chingalamigra
<knownbad> 看是 security researcher 还是 script kiddie.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我觉得他想要后者
<Muton> 我就是想看看黑客啥样的
<Muton> 黑不黑 
<knownbad> 那就找个黑客介绍入门。
<alvin_rxg> 人模狗样的
<Muton> alvin_rxg
<Muton> 晚安 么么
<knownbad> 黑客原意不一定黑。
<Muton> knownbad:  么么晚安
<knownbad> Good night.
<knownbad> Want a hug good night?
<alvin_rxg> Muton: 快，把菊花准备好， knownbad 要开始了
<Muton> ﹉
<Muton> 穿越火线频道21个人
<knownbad> 没，偶西方人抱抱是礼仪。
<alvin_rxg> 握个手，拥个抱，贴个脸，捏个胸
<knownbad> 妈的，你智慧在这里说。   去用在楼上去。
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> Muton: 你忘了换马甲了
<Muton> 干嘛换
<Muton> 纯情男不需要
<Muton> 我就是木瞳
<GODDOG> 还不睡啊
<GODDOG> 电影都看完了
<GODDOG> 有什么推荐吗？
<Muton> 两女一杯
<Muton> GODDOG: 
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 这视频看了，觉得是出车祸的节奏…… http://augmentedblog.wordpress.com/2013/09/26/cruising-the-augmented-city-mercedes-benz/?utm_campaign=EN_Sept_26_Automotive%20Industry%20Drives%20Augmented%20Reality%20%40%20InsideAR%202013&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<GODDOG> 好吧 我百度下
<Muton> GODDOG: 你会喜欢的
<alvin_rxg> 两个女的吃一杯大便
<GODDOG> 口味略重
<alvin_rxg> GODDOG: 大便时其中一个女的拉出来的
<Muton> 略重…… 看来你口味不轻啊
<Muton> 你就当那是冰激凌吧，呕……
<GODDOG> Muton: 算了
<GODDOG> Muton: 我还好
<Muton> 拜
<GODDOG> Muton: 看 猜火车的时候同学都觉得恶心
<GODDOG> Muton: 但是我看过两遍了
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 你什么工作 也不睡的
<knownbad> 一直拜，都升天了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 欧洲的道路能那么开吗？
<GODDOG> 看始看 英国病人
<GODDOG> 我要看看为什么病人也能找到妹子
<GODDOG> 终于都睡了
<mayli> knownbad: s
<mayli> 两女一杯
<stmsgebjgd> mayli, 美丽三妈
<knownbad> 罩杯？
<mayli> stmsgebjgd: 3妈？
<mayli> knownbad: 2girl1cup
<mayli> knownbad: 这么经典的片段你没看过？
<knownbad> 还真有。
<mayli> knownbad: http://www.2girls1cup.nl/
<^k^> mayli ... ⇪ 2 girls 1 cup - 2girls1cup - two girls one cup, Original Video!
<knownbad> 有的。
<knownbad> 跟着午餐一起看。
<mayli> knownbad: abomination.oversee.net ?
<mayli> knownbad: 加州？
<knownbad> 可能是个硅胶屁股挤出花生将。
<mayli> knownbad: 也有可能是真屁股jichu道具
<knownbad> 反正都能剪辑。
<knownbad> 火星的。
 * mayli 我发现带阿拉伯头巾挺暖和的
<ofan> knownbad: yoo
<ofan> fivesheep_: yo yo
<^k^> 05:06
<iMadper> 困
<jiero> 数位笔和钢笔太像了，刚才拿钢笔戳屏幕了 
<jiero> 。太可怕
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ~~~~~~~大神，帮帮忙，本人是Ubuntu13.04 怎么播放wmv格式的视频~~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449386 ~~~~~~~大神，帮帮忙，本人是Ubuntu13.04 怎么播放wmv格式的视频~~~~~~~ 系统自带的播放器，的解码器我都装了阿。怎么把。现在电脑上好多WMV的视频呢！ 其他那两个播放器我也试了。vlc smplayer 和系统自
<^k^> ─> 带的一样。只有声音没有画面！ 大神，帮帮忙，急阿～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichengjia — 2013-09-27 1: …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我只想要kde桌面，不想要kubuntu携带的大量软件，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449388 我安装的是ubuntu12.04，自带的软件都挺好，想装kde的桌面，可是不想要kde携带的大量软件，有什么好办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack_ps_wang — 2013-09-27 8:35
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国红旗-9防空导弹赢得土耳其30亿美元大单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449389 　土耳其国防部长耶尔马兹周四(26日)宣布，中国精密机械进出口公司赢得为土耳其制造远程防空和导弹防御系统的招标。 　　参加这一价值约40亿美元项目竞标的有个防空导弹系统：美国的爱国者、俄国的S-400、法意欧
<lucky4> 如何回报软件包错误？
<lucky4> s/回报/汇报
<MeaCulpa> .
<kingbo> 早
 * kingbo 正在搜索irrsi能不能用代理
<MeaCulpa> 早
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 我正在用
<Muton> 能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问：ubuntu13.04不能正常显示Windows 7 硬盘怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449391 请问：ubuntu13.04不能正常显示Windows 7 硬盘怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 2573008024 — 2013-09-27 9:07
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 快告诉我吧
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 吊得我味口下口水了
<jiero> 小伙伴们，我又堵住厕所了
<Muton> jiero 你又堵住厕所了……
<kingbo> libreoffice-bin依赖低版本gvf，libreoffice不依赖，但机器从开机到现在编辑了一个多小时了，gentoo的吊丝伤很重
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • [mail]roundcubemail密码插件密码格式问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449392 大家好！ 我配置了一台邮件服务器，现在针对webmail修改密码插件的时候， 找了些资料。 密码是可以修改了，但改后不能登陆。 Roundcubemamil plugins password config.inc.php // The SQL query used to change the password. // The query can contain
<^k^> ─> the following macros that will be expanded as follows: // %p is replaced with the plaintext new password // %c is replaced with the crypt v …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 隐藏表格主体，只显示表格的头 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449393 http://cmb.bnu.edu.cn/students.html 这是我们实验室的网站，现在的问题是 Lab Alumni 这个表格内容越来越多，不方便，因此希望实现一个功能，当用户打开网页时，Lab Alumni 这个表格只显示标题行，其它行隐藏。当用户把鼠标悬停到标题
<^k^> ─> 行上时，表格才展开显示。请问下如何实现？代码越简单越好，不用考虑效率问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<Josh4all> GNOME3下，笔记本的风扇一直转个不停
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的本是 i7 or 5？
<imtxc> iMadper: 从 7 降到 5, 就可以买台自行车了， B 格不是更高么
<iMadper> imtxc: i7
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 自行车的量词应该是辆
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道不是 部？
<iMadper> imtxc: 辆
<huntxu> iMadper: 你不是hp破本吗？！
<huntxu> iMadper: i7
<iMadper> huntxu: 换了. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 我之前那个是hp的中端本
<huntxu> ... x230? iMadper 
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在是 公司的 x230 
<huntxu> iMadper: hp的都渣
<iMadper> huntxu: x230好渣, 做工比我的hp差远了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你没用过hp的好本而已
<huntxu> iMadper: compaq渣，行了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 康柏的键盘不错, 别的都渣
<huntxu> iMadper: 公司不给上mba嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: mba不如lavie
<iMadper> huntxu: 当然, 你要说 mba是工商管理学硕士的话... 那就mba比lavie强不少了
<iMadper> huntxu: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/14921
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 惊艳表现，HP 惠普 EliteBook 9470m 超极本_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<GODDOG> moring everyone
<imtxc> iMadper: 你发的这个链接。。。  1366 768 的分辨率什么时候可以用“惊艳”了
<GODDOG> 哦呦  不早了啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 十年前絕對驚艷！
<imtxc> huntxu: 目测用那个分辨率屏幕的人看繁体字就是一坨
<huntxu> imtxc: 渣，我現在用的就是1366x768
<imtxc> 。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 繁體字不會有Jamais vu的感覺
<railly> 怎么调整窗口的大小
<huntxu> imtxc: 基本靠字形和結構，都能知道是啥字，筆劃清晰了反倒難認
<railly> 快捷键
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<iMadper> imtxc: 又不是我写的, 我只是觉得比x230做工强多了
<imtxc> iMadper: x 的做工，一代不如一代
<imtxc> x240 估计就跟神船保持一致了
<iMadper> imtxc: 联想充分的学习了三棒子的做法
<railly>  /clear
<imtxc> iMadper: 明儿去买本
<iMadper> imtxc: 膜拜土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，公司不给发，我怎么办
<imtxc> iMadper: 一直坚持等找个发本的公司，可惜未遂
<iMadper> imtxc: 买lavie吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 买 toshiba吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 买fujitsu吧
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了!!! system76!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥你不买system76?!!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, shoot
<freeflying> iMadper, 我咋一转过来你就说这个呢
<GODDOG> 膜拜
<iMadper> freeflying: biu
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的三爽的转手给你吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 你被猴總盯上了，you are a dead man
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥型号啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 其实, 我没理解 shoot....
<freeflying> iMadper, 然后我换你极力推荐的lavie
<iMadper> freeflying: 日系键盘... 别的都还好, 我现在更喜欢这个了: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<freeflying> imtxc, np740u
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Galago UltraPro
<iMadper> freeflying: ubuntu laptop~ 很赞, 不过好象不是贵厂生产的
<iMadper> freeflying: The no-compromise Galago UltraPro weighs only 3.8 pounds, is 0.75 inches
<iMadper> thin, features a 14.1 inch 1080p IPS matte display, up to 16 GB 1600 MHz 
<iMadper> dual channel memory and the blazing fast Intel Core i7-4750HQ processor.
<iMadper> 呃... nnd, 竟然换行了....
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个价格，超出我的能力了。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个小厂生产的，无爱
<freeflying> imtxc, 你预算多少啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 6k
<imtxc> -
 * imtxc 目测只能 i5 x230
<freeflying> imtxc, 好，转给你了，还白送你条8G内存
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<freeflying> imtxc, 你加个内存条的钱吧
 * iMadper 好顶赞!
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥 u？
<GODDOG> 内存涨价啊
<freeflying> imtxc, i5的啊
<imtxc> 这货屏幕这么牛
<huntxu> imtxc: 加點錢直接mba不好嗎
<imtxc> huntxu: 那不如再加点 mbp 呢
<huntxu> imtxc: ...
<huntxu> 我同事上月買的haswell i5，~7k
<huntxu> <7k
<freeflying> huntxu, mba有触摸屏吗
<huntxu> freeflying: 顯然沒有啊
<huntxu> 但是有haswell
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个价钱这么高的分辨率，还有能有触摸屏
<freeflying> huntxu, 12G的内存，ssd可以更换
<huntxu> 木研究過三星本
<freeflying> huntxu, haswell有毛用啊，而且intel的风格，你敢买他们刚出的cpu?
<freeflying> huntxu, 很多人以为三星还是之前的三星，大错特错了
<freeflying> huntxu, 内部的做工完胜thinkpad
<imtxc> freeflying: 看起来不错啊你的本儿
<freeflying> imtxc, 相当不错啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 看起來不錯
<freeflying> imtxc, 外放的声音效果也很好，JBL认证的喇叭 lol
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 12.04下怎样安装SAP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449398 12.04下怎样安装SAP，在论坛与百度搜索的教程都太旧了，要不装不了，要不就源失效了 统计信息: 发表于 由 long1525 — 2013-09-27 10:24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mingw和msys http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449399 想在win下安装pidgin，所以就接触到了这两个东西，它是模拟linux环境的，我安装了mingw，想打开msys，可是找不到这个shell啊，打开mingw出来的是一个类似窗口的管理器，不是shell，请问怎么打开shell进一步操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-09-27 11:07
<freeflying> imtxc, 要不要啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 考虑 ing, 他们说给我的定义是“墨迹侠” 啊，不要着急
<freeflying> imtxc, 好啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 嘛颜色，多大硬盘儿啊？
<imtxc> 东北银 还是 高端黑
<freeflying> imtxc, 银色的， 128G
<GODDOG> 东北银  什么心态
<iMadper> freeflying: 做工比tp好的, 太多太多了.. tp完全就是渣渣了已经... 我这x230刚到手的时候, 为了加msata拆开了看了, 做工粗糙, 惨不忍睹... 卡口都对不齐... 
<freeflying> iMadper, 我之前的x220居然装不上msata,  卡槽直接就坏的
<freeflying> iMadper, 估计也只有蛋蛋现在还觉得小黑高端大气上档次
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有 imtxc 呢
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> freeflying: 要不是因为公司发本, 我才不用tp
<freeflying> imtxc, 你去看notebook review上三爽的拆机，内部好过tp好多的
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果是直接给报销1w, 我绝对买lavie了当初
<iMadper> freeflying: 顶配的15寸, 才1w, 跟12寸的x230一样重
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是1080呀!!!
<freeflying> iMadper,  顶配就算了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是说, 如果公司给报销的话....
<freeflying> iMadper, 只有顶配的才有高清？
<imtxc> iMadper: 侯总的本也是 1080 的
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是呀, 都是1080
<iMadper> imtxc: 我知道呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 就你知道候总是土豪?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的 lavie 也是触摸？
<freeflying> iMadper, 高清是必须啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 别人都不知道候总是土豪?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 天真!
<imtxc> 笔记本儿触摸有啥用处
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 我的手机都是1920*1080的了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思是，他的不是顶配啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 可以用gnome
<imtxc> huntxu: ....
<iMadper> freeflying: sb x230还是 1366*768额
<palomino|working> lol
<freeflying> iMadper, 蛋蛋会告诉你是ips的
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 还用1366*768屏的厂商必须死啊！
<palomino|working> 想要3200x1800的
<freeflying> 而且很自豪的告诉你
<iMadper> freeflying: ips确实好, 我也喜欢. 要是有pva的更好.
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是,渣渣分辨率...
<freeflying> 反正我现在没法看那些低分的了
<iMadper> freeflying: ips的提升, 完全没有高清的提升明显的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有没有合适的Linux版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449400 由于硬盘太小，装不了多少东西，又想用Linux的简洁， 有没有占空间比较小的Linux装双系统？ 本人需要经常测试数据库及脚本编程， 想用类似putty那种很小的linux ,简单的图行界面 但是需要gcc等开发库，也想用多媒体类的应用 优先
<^k^> ─> 64位系统，更新源无所谓了，反正windows也很久懒得更新了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 929648415 — 2013-09-27 11:21
<palomino|working> 1366*768必须死啊啊啊啊啊啊！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working rename roylez to 1366*768
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<huntxu> palomino|working: renames
<palomino|working> ... huntxu 
<roylez> palomino|working: 文盲
 * palomino|working renames huntxu to 1366*768
<huntxu> palomino|working: renamed
<palomino|working> huntxu is renamed to 1366*768
<palomino|working> :o
 * palomino|working momo ChanServ 
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
 * iMadper 反momo palomino|working 
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的本是 1366 768 么
<adam8157> imtxc: 是
<freeflying> palomino|working, remane adam8157 to 1366*768
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> .... freeflying 
<imtxc> freeflying: 看吧，他没有说 ips
<iMadper> imtxc: 低调不炫富
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 低调奢华有内涵
<imtxc> adam8157: 他们在黑你呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的是IPS的, 必须的, 完爆你们那些高分破屏
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * iMadper 高分ips飘过
<imtxc> iMadper: 手机？
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<yunfan> iMadper: 你发那个超级本续航才5小时 真是刷流氓
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的本温度怎么样？
<iMadper> yunfan: 呃... ...
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 那见到了吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 很好啊，我用linux都很少听到风扇上
<yunfan> iMadper: 你啥时候兼职做托了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不是托, 我只是脑残粉
<adam8157> 前天晚上又忘了插电, 五个小时后自动关机了...
 * iMadper 觉得 adam8157 好萌呀! 
<adam8157> .....
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃自己没觉得吗?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你昨天是去面前暧昧同事了吧 twitter暴露了哦
<adam8157> yunfan: 那是跟朋友在讨论别人
<freeflying> imtxc, 实话告诉你吧， tp就是一渣渣 
<adam8157> yunfan: 暧昧个蛋, 是好朋友
<freeflying> imtxc, 你去我们办公室看看，一堆的渣渣tp
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿  解释就是掩饰
<adam8157> freeflying: 说到tp我只认classic serial 那些渣渣的不算
<freeflying> imtxc, 那做工完败其它家的几条街
<imtxc> freeflying: 老的 tp 型号还可以吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的 t400 还凑或
<iMadper> adam8157: 那次拆了我的x230装msata, 发现做工好渣... 接口对不齐... 各种毛边...
<freeflying> imtxc, 5年前的还说
<adam8157> imtxc: freeflying iMadper 说实话tp的做工是一般 一直都是一般
<adam8157> imtxc: freeflying iMadper 胜在用起来舒服
<iMadper> adam8157: 残念....
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<freeflying> 不说你了
<adam8157> iMadper: 老的IBM的现在看起来做工也就一般的
<imtxc> adam8157: 有道理啊
<freeflying> 你根本就没试过其它家的机器
<freeflying> 说毛的用着舒服啊
 * iMadper hp好顶赞!
<imtxc> freeflying: 我用过低端的 hp，dell... 
<adam8157> freeflying: 摸过mbp mba 用过dell, 垃圾键盘啊!
<freeflying> 我觉得对码农，分辨率比键盘重要太多，你废要说键盘对你重要
<freeflying> adam8157, 尼玛码代码，你一天能码多少哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 0
<freeflying> 又不是干秘书的活
<adam8157> freeflying: 哈哈哈
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在不流行好顶赞了
<freeflying> 屏幕才是用着最多的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 追求不一样啊, 我的屏幕也很舒服, IPS很赞的, 我也喜欢高清, 但是不是第一位而已
<imtxc> yunfan: 还没明白你送我的 10$ 应该怎么用
<palomino|working> 要3200x1800的屏！
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃好意思拿那种渣分辨率的ips说事，我就不跟你讨论了
 * adam8157 其实我第一眼是看键盘和转轴, 有的看起来确实很粗略, 虽然不大影响试用
<yunfan> imtxc: 付月费不行？
 * imtxc 主要喜欢黑色
<yunfan> palomino|working: 土豪你好
<freeflying> adam8157, 话说我咋没觉得三爽的轴差呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 看起来不好看....
<freeflying> 今天一天都是吐槽别人
<imtxc> yunfan: 不能
<adam8157> freeflying: 个人喜好问题吧...
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥时候回来?
<freeflying> adam8157, 国庆后啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 为什么我觉得北京的商场很一般, 昨天去西单, 感觉那些商场还不如三级城市绵阳的梅西百货...
<adam8157> 更比不上成都的商场了
<adam8157> 档次很低
<palomino|working> 梅西百货...
<palomino|working> 是梅西开的么。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 梅西没出生就有了这牌子吧
<adam8157> macy's
<palomino|working> 1924年梅西百货公司(Macy's)在第7大道开张
<palomino|working> 太遗憾了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不可能吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你咋知道他不能 到时候付费再说
<imtxc> yunfan: 付费不用等啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠，太牛逼了， 绵阳有Macy's?
<imtxc> yunfan: 任何时候都可以，充值余额嘛
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的, 同级别的大概还有两个商场左右
<huntxu> adam8157: 有Macy's的都是大城市。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 完爆西单的水平
<adam8157> freeflying: 大悦城这种商场里便宜货居多....
<adam8157> huntxu: 绵阳人民的消费水平很高诶, 空气也好, 绿化也好, 吃穿住行也便宜, 安居乐业的
<palomino|working> :o
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说坐地铁上用 kindle 看小说很爽嘛，衣服还没脱呢就到站了，一点也不觉得慢。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前是你都脱光了还没到站?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。 小说里的主角
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是你呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你姓啥来的?
 * iMadper 门房imtxc大爷的故事
<palomino|working> ..........
 * iMadper 少妇imtxc
<imtxc> ca
 * iMadper 在公车上上了imtxc
 * iMadper imtxc 超级有名得了!
<yunfan> imtxc: 我觉得你bb真是事多啊 到时候再看呗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我跪了，触摸板的边缘滚动不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449403 明明13.04还好好的，手贱升级到13.10,触摸板的边缘滚动就不能用了，感觉瞬间就不会用电脑了，ubuntuwiki里的方法不好用，驱动都正常，但没有xorg.conf那个文件。。。 请问怎么恢复触摸板的边缘滚动啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> 毕竟是书生 — 2013-09-27 12:03
<huntxu> adam8157: 不科學，马扎里把一手爛牌打到了意甲第二
<adam8157> huntxu: 赛季初嘛, 慢慢看
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有歐戰壓力，後市看漲啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 這是要調教出又一個napoli的節奏
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac839755 为毛脑袋晃来晃去
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 遇到摇滚妹子就嫁了吧 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> 太难听了, 鼓敲的也渣
<Muton> imtxc:  少妇
<imtxc> palomino|working: momo， 来个帽子
<Muton> 拜师 imtxc
<Muton> iMadper:  拜师
<imtxc> iMadper: GNUdog freeflying 求帽子
<freeflying>   imtxc 等你有马子再说
<adam8157> freeflying: 等他瘦下来再说
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 好人呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 新办公室怎么样啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 换了个房间而已 还行
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是有更多吃得东西了吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 不如换成钱发了....
<imtxc> adam8157: 换办公室了啊，李总的单间了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 总个蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 俗
<imtxc> 擦，最近这么倒霉！！！ 买个路由器还不给我按时送来！！
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近倒霉得要死了
<adam8157> freeflying: 零食不喜欢啊, 长肉的东西, 水果还不错
<freeflying> adam8157,  众口难调啊，比如运动，我只喜欢跑步和自行车，总不能你们打球给我发钱啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵司搬哪里了
<adam8157> imtxc: 没搬
<adam8157> imtxc: 换了个大点的房间而已
<freeflying> adam8157, 有我的座位没啊
<yunfan> 原来我应该关注合成生物学 而不是分子生物学 额 adam8157 
<adam8157> freeflying: 必须的
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有
<freeflying> adam8157, cao
<adam8157> freeflying: homebased来凑啥热闹
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们team要求每个人都要固定座位和电话啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的固定座位在家里...
<freeflying> adam8157, 日哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们占了我的座位
<imtxc> freeflying: 固定床位
<adam8157> freeflying: 我现在在715 没抢你的
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.taobao.com/go/act/sale/football.php?ali_trackid=12_222c428b621c7282d02cfac2cb289035&spm=1.6659421.915625813.1.maCbe1
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 西班牙国家德比高端定制游
<freeflying> imtxc, 考虑好了没啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 木有呢 lol, adam8157 不要叫我外号
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<adam8157> 《生活大爆炸》第7季出来了
<freeflying> adam8157, 看不到啊，悲催
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.yyets.com/resource/11005
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 美剧,生活大爆炸,下载,The Big Bang Theory,第7季连载中,美国,,资源下载,中文字幕下载,连载,YYeTs 人人影视|[人人影视原创翻译中英双语字幕][第七季第一集]
<imtxc> 没有电脑看啊，被催
<MeaCulpa> ,
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 墨迹侠
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽女侠
<suiang> I'm coming :-[ 
<iMadper> suiang: 苏宁, 你好
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 女侠你好
<imtxc> iMadper: hp 的小本儿怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 真心赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃买得起不问题是
<imtxc> iMadper: 型号来
<imtxc> iMadper: 买二手呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 买前代产品呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 8460w呀!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 买hp/dell带小红点的笔记本
<imtxc> iMadper: 具备防眩目功能的14英寸对角LED背光高清显示屏(1366 x 768)
<imtxc> iMadper: 1w+ 的本？
<iMadper> imtxc: 1600 * 900 好伐?
<lidaobing_> freeflying, 那个离开后自动改名怎么做的？
<imtxc> iMadper: iMadper | imtxc: 真心赞!？
<iMadper> imtxc: 新的本才有高分
<adam8157> lidaobing_: 有irssi插件的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说前代产品, 只能给你这个了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的古董啊…… 也是高分
<imtxc> iMadper: 好，那来新的看看
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper: 当代的
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就去看system 76嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: hp当代的本我不知道高端的叫啥型号
<lidaobing_> adam8157, thx
<adam8157> lidaobing_: np
<adam8157> http://scripts.irssi.org/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: web::irssi::scripts
<iMadper> imtxc: lavie x多好. 乃不买
<suiang> iMadper: a a is suiang not suning
<iMadper> suiang: 差不多嘛
<iMadper> 没差
<suiang> iMadper: 汗 苏扬 和 苏宁 差好多
<imtxc> iMadper: 15‘ 以上的本好像分辨率都不错
<iMadper> imtxc: lavie z
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 看重量!
<iMadper> imtxc: 看做工
<iMadper> imtxc: 看外观
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这只看分辨率的?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不求重量轻啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你买神船呀
<imtxc> iMadper: hp 的外观不错
<RuiZi> 下载速度 9M/s 了 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
<iMadper> imtxc: 纠结啥? 2900, 直接i7了吧?
<suiang> iMadper: 我现在就用的神船
<adam8157> suiang: 你写的是苏昂啊
<iMadper> RuiZi: ... 换千兆交换机吧孩子... 50mb/s不是梦
<iMadper> adam8157: 是虽昂
<iMadper> adam8157: 汉语拼音, 哪儿有你那么拼的...
<RuiZi> iMadper: 嗯 打算换呢 
<suiang> iMadper: 好吧 换个话题
<adam8157> iMadper: 你的对
<eexpress> 手机电源按钮不行了。咋办
<imtxc> 素娘
<iMadper> adam8157: 当然了, 标准普通话! 
<adam8157> eexpress: 扔
<imtxc> 这个翻译怎么样
<adam8157> iMadper: +1
<suiang> eexpress: 换手机
<eexpress> 你们的手机都没问题？
<iMadper> eexpress: 换手鸡 +1
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的手机
<imtxc> eexpress: 问题多得不知道怎么解决
<eexpress> 都高级按钮？
<suiang> ... 你的手机电源坏了 管我们手机啥问题
<suiang> :-> 
 * adam8157 afk
<eexpress> 。电源按钮
<imtxc> eexpress: 这么跟你说吧，平时信号好的时候 2 格，差点的时候就是 1 格，经常 0 格没信号
<eexpress> imtxc: nnnd 没说信号的事情啊
<suiang> 撸多了  eexpress 
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: lavie系列都是嵌入式键盘，没法用啊
<eexpress> suiang: 死家伙，一边去
<pity> adam8157: TBBT 第 7 季刚开始是吗？
<imtxc> eexpress: 要是打完电话关闭屏幕的方式不对， 电池的电在 10 分钟之类就消耗完了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 键盘都外接. 不然你让 imtxc 的忍者扔掉?
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> sim 卡每隔一天直接无法识别
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...偶尔也要用用的
<shaye> 大爆炸第七季等中字啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 短时间, 只能忍受一下了..
<eexpress> imtxc: 我把g4给你吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 键盘最傻的设计就是键盘边缘无法靠触觉定位
<imtxc> eexpress: g4 是啥
<eexpress> 自己搜索
<iwii> imtxc: google 的手机
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 不过, lavie的貌似可以, 我看图觉得刻意
<RuiZi> shaye: 也是高清发烧友？
<shaye> 为什么我自己的名字是灰色的，正常么？
<shaye> 高清？
<RuiZi> shaye: 自己看自己都是灰色的
<imtxc> eexpress: htc？
<shaye> 喔喔
<shaye> 我新来的 啥都不懂
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你看小黑T系列，你手指按在一个键上的时候，向边上移动立即会找到另一个键，不会触摸到面板
<RuiZi> shaye: 没事大家都是新来的 
<eexpress> 摇晃开机和光感开机，软件都不行啊。经常乱开屏幕
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这样完全可以靠触觉来移动
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 呃, 我只有x系列....
<suiang> shaye: 我也新来的 ;-( 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 如果是嵌入式键盘，两个键位之间有面板，你必须记住键位之间的距离才能从一个键位移动到另一个
<imtxc> iMadper: 收个 x201/220 算了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这个距离如果是你不习惯的，就惨了
<shaye> 我看教程上说可以隐藏信息里的ID，但是我没搞成功
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 你是在批判巧克力键盘?
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 任何键位之间有面板的键盘
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你手畸形了？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 额... 那多数键盘都这样了现在....
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 而且, 说实话,我还挺喜欢的...
 * iMadper 这是病吗?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是啊，每款键盘间距不一样，万一遇到不合你习惯的
 * iMadper 恩, 我去治病...
<eexpress> 你过分夸大了。间距差不多的。
<yunfan> iMadper: 要治病找解放军xxx男科
<suiang> 放弃治疗吧
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> yunfan: 乃治好了?
<palomino|working> 痛恨巧克力键盘
<eexpress> 没手指的破马，居然敢说键盘
<suiang> 敢不敢上真材实料的巧克力 
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是主治医生 lol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://i.imm.io/1gU1f.jpeg
<suiang> yunfan: 来人啊 把这个做广告的家伙飞了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 车的空调不动了。4S直接说换。4k
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你看我们工作电脑这样的键盘，完全可以靠手指的触觉找到边上的键位
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper 推荐你们个 app，叫做 “问医”
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .....不会吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我现在也能盲打...
<eexpress> 黑的。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那是你水平高，我不行~必须要靠触觉
<yunfan> iMadper: 麻烦你帮帮 suiang 
<iMadper> yunfan: 不过, 其实我不是很想t人....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 什么车？ 几年？
<iMadper> yunfan: 况且, 好久不见你了, 还是很想看你经常来的... 完全没理由t呀
<eexpress> 自从去了帝都，回家设备都开始坏了。
<eexpress> 5年多
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这人真是不灵活
<eexpress> 308
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那和我差不多，我昨天刚换了两个轮胎...
<yunfan> iMadper: 我让你帮帮 suiang 清醒下头脑
<eexpress> 轮胎便宜多了
<suiang> iMadper: 主治医生 发广告 估计也是庸医 :-> 
<iMadper> suiang: 跟 yunfan 说去呀, 别跟我说...
<sjd_zeus> thunderbird的聊天插件怎么屏蔽进去等服务器信息呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 你有很多别的方法能帮他清醒的吧?
<eexpress> 一直以为我的空调是效果最好的。居然
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 空调单独坏，这...
<yunfan> iMadper: 错 那是perler的哲学 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 法国货不可靠啊
<yunfan> iMadper: pythoner的哲学就是只有一种 也是最好的一种方法可以帮他清醒
<eexpress> 还是突然。现在还没确定，担心4S的骗子
<iMadper> yunfan: 呃... 别是我...
<yunfan> iMadper: 没办法 也只有一人 也是最好的执行人 那就是你
<yunfan> 还是去看flask doc
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你换过什么没
<mordory> hello
<suiang> mordory: 哈喽
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  14:03 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 轮胎，雨刮，后挡风~
<suiang> 维持腰乃木
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 机油，三滤~
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 几乎所有灯泡
<mordory> suiang:suiang gaoji?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你是不是保养做的少？
<imtxc> eexpress: 谁让你来帝都不来觐见我
<eexpress> ..
<RuiZi> http://devfest.bjgdg.org/  有去的吗?
<^k^> RuiZi ⇪ ti: 北京GDG DevFest 2013
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 空调滤芯我一直换的
<suiang> mordory: no i 不 gaoji!! 3x
<eexpress> 全小件
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过时间长了是很难说
<imtxc> eexpress: 所以你把我的坏运气全带回去了
<eexpress> 保养做了。只是从来不换。不坏不换
<eexpress> imtxc: momo
<eexpress> 空调滤芯，没听说过。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 4k就4k把，空调坏了没法座...
<eexpress> 这太黑了点
<adam8157> eexpress: 成功人士啊
<eexpress> .
<suiang> eexpress: 没事 冬天来了 暖气好就行了 ^_^
<adam8157> pity: 是的 第一集
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没办法，你啥别的坏了外面都有搞，就空调麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 人家吃定你
<eexpress> 夏天一上车，不就最大风速吹嘛。估计是有些搞坏了
<pity> adam8157: .
<eexpress> 估计是吃了蛋蛋的饭。。招致的
 * pity 来来，与大家互勉下： http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/430595 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/430592 我同事写的深奥的代码
<jiero> 招致
<jiero> 深奥
<jiero> 娃娃破马
<eexpress> 额，破马上去了？
 * jiero 要求 破马 追 roylez
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 好欺负的马儿，又要马儿跑又要马儿不吃草。我当时一直不明白这怎么回事啊。因为马不可能一边跑一边吃草的。
<jiero> palomino|working: 所以我一直说又要马儿跑，又要马儿吃草。
 * palomino|working 践踏 jiero 
<eexpress> palomino|working: 给他+q
<eexpress> 见识下马威
<palomino|working> 践踏一下就可以啦
<GODDOG> 一上来就看见这句
 * pity 我被我同事深奥的代码深深地恶心到了，帮他改成这样，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/430610 丫很不服地又把那恶心的代码给推上去了
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 给我个帽子吧
<GODDOG> pity: 你的生活充满希望嘛
<MeaCulpa> pity: 恶臭啊你同事
<MeaCulpa> pity: 吐啊吐啊的就习惯了
<pity> GODDOG: 我有强迫症，这样的代码看到就想吐
<imtxc> pity: 赞
<pity> MeaCulpa: 这家伙写这个代码改了两周左右，其实用不了一会儿就能写出来
<pity> MeaCulpa: 估计他是被自己的代码风格给绕进去了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 一串管道同时有egrep和awk的, 都应该下地狱
<imtxc> 好歹也换个行
<MeaCulpa> pity: egrep和awk永远互斥，连作者都是同一个人
<imtxc> 小屏幕怎么办
<pity> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<pity> imtxc: 小屏蔽能折行，哈哈
<FrankLv> ssh sever remote_command 部分里我想写 for 这样的语句 能一句命令写完么
<iMadper> FrankLv: 引号引起来就行了吧... for 经常写成一行呀....
<MeaCulpa> pity: egrep "$keys" | xargs 这纯粹是为了去掉换行符...
 * MeaCulpa xargs 感到无比骄傲
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449409 ubuntu12.04右上角没有网络，点网络设置时提示：系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容，试过了网上说的一些方法，都不行，请大牛指点！！！！谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 liubing1990 — 2013-09-27 14:15
<imtxc> pity: 中国好同事啊，你居然帮你同事改代码
<MeaCulpa> 中国同事喜欢把屎拉的长长的不断掉，还是我摸阿三好，喜欢堆起来..
<shaye> "/join freenode"显示“no such channal”
<MeaCulpa> shaye: #freenode
 * adam8157 review的时候如果不是有bug 妨碍理解 有歧义的情况 还是别改了...
<shaye> 额 被教程坑了
<suiang> shaye: 门牌错了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 外包后遗症
<iMadper> shaye: 很多客户端能省略#的....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 总比长龙shit好
<pity> MeaCulpa: :P
<MeaCulpa> pity: 啧啧，看到你head -1 后面跟个awk我真伤心
<MeaCulpa> pity: 某些哪怕是linux的gnu head也必须head -n 1
<pity> MeaCulpa: awk 还没玩儿太熟
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 玩过tcl 不
<pity> MeaCulpa: head 常敲，就把 -n 省了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没，吓人的玩意儿
 * MeaCulpa 在UNIX部门而不是Linux部门就这点好，哪怕是屎都堆的老高，都是规范的ksh
 * MeaCulpa 一边Linux 那些草莽就恶心多了
 * pity 人家用 git 的习惯都是不管三十二十一，反正写完就往上 push，最后连冲突都 push 上去了……
<MeaCulpa> 冲突怎么push?
<MeaCulpa> 把别人的删了自己覆盖了commit再push?
<pity> MeaCulpa: 先冲突了，要手动解决，又不会，就把带着冲突的代码拷到别的目录，把代码所在目录干掉，重新 clone，再把带着产喧的代码拷回来，再提交，嗯嗯……
<MeaCulpa> pity: 这不就是解决冲突的某种手段么，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> pity: 这种人用svn就可以了，何必...
<iMadper> xb
<adam8157> xd
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我们劝过他好几回，人家就是不先 pull
 * MeaCulpa 还是git傻
<pity> MeaCulpa: 人家爱用 git commit -a
 * MeaCulpa 要是我大bzr, 这种人我就给他bzr checkout, 我们自己bzr branch
<MeaCulpa> git 自己不灵活，没有柔和workflow和三教九流人类的能力
<pity> MeaCulpa: 结果 push 上去的 commits 显示 -a 的就三条了
<MeaCulpa> 给他一个自己ranch让它自己checkout-commit一边凉快去
<MeaCulpa> pity: 让它活在一个feature branch嘛，干嘛让它碰master
<MeaCulpa> pity: 或者反过来，你们自己branch弄好，让这类人去玩trunk
 * MeaCulpa git 就是抑制人类创造力
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我的项目，我都是让同事自己checkout/commit, 在一个地位低下的branch
<pity> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/430617 13 号前只有一条直线的 master，现在是乱 push，乱 merge
<MeaCulpa> pity: 根本不去让他们操心啥push, merge, branch
<pity> MeaCulpa: 所以后来干脆我建了个 test，不让往 master 上 push 了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 是啊，总会走到这步
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我觉得一个人不懂不要紧，问题是根本不听劝，还特高傲
 * MeaCulpa 把工具当成上帝的人，必须承受三教九流的和你一起礼拜；把工具当成娼妓的人，轻松快活的自己逍遥 -- Git信徒的悲哀
 * slucx 谁在安卓里玩过脚本？
<slucx> shell
<pity> MeaCulpa: ....
<iwii> shell 支持模块化编程就只有一条主线了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu13.04拆下块硬盘后不能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449412 ubuntu13.04拆下块硬盘后不能进系统 ubuntu13.04-AMD64,那天把2T的硬盘拆下来挪作它用,然后开机就不能进系统了,敲help后,似乎是要我编辑ls什么的,不知怎么办好,硬盘重接上就能进系统. 想知道怎么解决这个问题,或者指导到有关帖子~ 统
<^k^> ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2013-09-27 14:47
<jiero> !admin
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<MeaCulpa> http://u.eq2wire.com/soe/character_detail/2168963283761
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Gentoo [95 Berserker] - Freeport - EQ2U - Character Details
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 罗姐当妈
<imtxc> 居然掉线了
<imtxc> jiero: 当妈了？
<MeaCulpa> 肠系膜供血腹腔怀孕？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04拆下块硬盘后不能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449415 ubuntu13.04-AMD64,那天把2T的硬盘拆下来挪作它用,然后开机就不能进系统了,敲help后,似乎是要我编辑ls什么的,不知怎么办好,硬盘重接上就能进系统. 想知道怎么解决这个问题,或者指导到有关帖子~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2013-09
<^k^> ─> -27 14:52
<adam8157> palomino|working: 赞
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.04拆下块硬盘后不能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449416 ubuntu13.04-AMD64,那天把2T的硬盘拆下来挪作它用,然后开机就不能进系统了,敲help后,似乎是要我编辑ls什么的,不知怎么办好,硬盘重接上就能进系统. 想知道怎么解决这个问题,或者指导到有关帖子~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2013-09
<^k^> ─> -27 14:55
<imtxc> iMadper: 问你个问题，双显示器另一个显示器拔下之后，运行在那边的程序怎么弄到这边的屏幕里面来
<iMadper> imtxc: 两个选择: 
<iMadper> imtxc: 1, xrandr, 重新定义成一个显示器的
<iMadper> imtxc: 2. 你的wm没有移动窗口的快捷键? 盲操, 移动过来就行了
<imtxc> 好吧，盲操是一个办法。。。
 * adam8157 sigh, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24135021
<iMadper> adam8157: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/147769
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ HomeBi 家世比 HBYXC02E 人体工学椅_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> iMadper: 好慢
<adam8157> iMadper: 有没有直链
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/1035206887.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=3ba0428b94ca495a914d9c4ff2078fba
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 家世比 HomeBi 升降电脑椅 人体工学办公椅子 HBYXC02E【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<huntxu> adam8157: iMadper 想買xbox
<huntxu> 還是ps好？
<iMadper> huntxu: 永远是xbox豪
<iMadper> huntxu: ps的不好优化. 
<huntxu> adam8157: 打算轉回玩fifa了
<huntxu> adam8157: PES已然無愛。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 之前很多大作, 在ps3上面表现不如xbox360的好
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也想买!
<iMadper> huntxu: 尽管ps3性能更高
<iMadper> huntxu: 所以, 最好xbox360
<adam8157> iMadper: 这椅子没钢板啊, 怕被baoju
<adam8157> huntxu: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 便宜的都这样
<huntxu> adam8157: 38輪進268球丟9球啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: fifa那特技你能忍受?
<huntxu> adam8157: 下半賽季沒有好好踢
<iMadper> adam8157: 有合适的再跟你说吧... 这个300有点儿太便宜了, 要是400带钢板就好了
<adam8157> iMadper: 多谢多谢!
<huntxu> adam8157: 歐冠決賽對切爾西隨隨便便刷8:0
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<huntxu> adam8157: 這還怎麽玩下去
<adam8157> huntxu: 买正版, 在线挑战
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得在線我也不會很差 >.<
 * iMadper 不信!
<iMadper> huntxu: 你能玩的过那帮熊孩子?!
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過那個在線單人模式應該很好玩，是不是能11個人組一個球隊一人打一個那種？
<huntxu> iMadper: 足球游戲從來都不是靠手快啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 不能够吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 在线, 光是延迟就够你喝一壶的了
<iMadper> huntxu: 球都被人抢走了, 你还那儿射门呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 那在線還有什麽好玩。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 拉條光纖口亨
<iMadper> huntxu: 你以为光纤延迟就小了?
<adam8157> huntxu: pk
 * iMadper 蛋嘘大战!
<huntxu> adam8157: 用巴薩的弱渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 我玩2012的時候用的不來梅
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且pes數據不好，英超版權沒有
<huntxu> 德甲版權也沒有
<adam8157> huntxu: 我用阿森纳 napoli 葡萄牙sports 等等呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要學習用stock city玩硬派流
<huntxu> 一腳傳球已經沒啥玩的了
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说昨天跟人妻怎么样了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 管你啥事儿...
<imtxc> adam8157: 学习经验啊
 * imtxc 求个脚本儿自动在 z.cn 下单，只要免运费的随机地址随机货物给我下 10000 个订单。。。。
<imtxc> 不免运费也行
<adam8157> imtxc: 你想干啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 我昨天买个东西，说昨晚送到，结果没送到，我还没发表意见呢，今天就接到 8 个电话已经，分别告诉我因为 A/B/C/D 原因，我的货物会在今天，明天，后天或者更晚送到，让我耐心等待。。。
<imtxc> 他们要干嘛。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: sfbest, 说周日送到, 没到, 我啥都没说, 人家直接给了我20的无限制券
<imtxc> iMadper: 不给券也没关系啊，可是一天打那么多电话分别告诉不同的原因和时间是要做什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了耍你
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，我需要一个那样的脚本
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己写嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 其实累的是快递
<imtxc> iMadper: 我是帮快递大哥赚钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 我问过他们，他们特别喜欢买家退换之类的，他们是按次数收费的
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗? 那我也去
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，那大哥告诉我的，买东西不用检查是不是坏的，反正坏了就找他退货，他上门来取，他们按件儿计费
<iMadper> imtxc: 好的! 好顶赞!
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • SmartQQ+luakit浏览器 ，使用QQ的看过来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449421 直接上图，是不是配合的比较好。。 15.png 有点味道 。。。手机QQ的味道 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2013-09-27 15:38
<jiero> huntxu: 以前我就想11人玩啊，不过当时只能2个人，最多四个人
<jiero> fifa98
<jiero> 嗯。我玩的最多的好象是Fifa99
<jiero> 之后就不玩体育模拟了
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 一天乱摸
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑。
<imtxc> jiero: 我刚才买了10个 kpw
<jiero> imtxc: 果然你是疯子，我没看错
<iMadper> imtxc: 我操!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你疯了
<imtxc> iMadper: 分别送往不同的区。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前电商之间就干这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 后来罚钱罚了好多
<iMadper> imtxc: 你小心吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 我怕啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 就说我不在家
<imtxc> iMadper: 让明天再送来
<imtxc> iMadper: 又没说退货。。。
<imtxc> 电商之间这算捣乱嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 你买给谁啊？
<imtxc> 我这个是真不在家。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 给亚马逊
<imtxc> jiero: 我买了10个，在不同的地址，每天告诉他们我不在家，我看他们给我持续送几天
<jiero> imtxc: 查到了你，他们有权取消你的订单吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 凭啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 我还真没见过你这样的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 就因为我不在家就取消我的订单？
<jiero> imtxc: 我知道的惯例是，2次送不到，自取。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 不太清楚
<imtxc> jiero: 自取就自取，在自取点放着去
<jiero> imtxc: 你难道换账户了？
<imtxc> jiero: 没有换啊
<jiero> imtxc: 一个账户定10个位置啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 为什么要换，我就买东西啊
<jiero> 神人。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我不同的时候在不同的位置嘛
<imtxc> jiero: 不允许我房子多么
<jiero> imtxc: 故意折腾者。。。
<iwii> imtxc: 10个房子啊,牛
<imtxc> iwii: 恩，我给自己分配的
<imtxc> 房子的量词是不是“套”？
<imtxc> 所？
<iwii> 管他呢,又不是人机交流.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> iwii: 你也是wiww吗？
<iwii> jiero: 保密
<jiero> iwii: 怪人
 * imtxc 主管出差了…… 无聊啊
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu 论坛nginx 一水的504
<MeaCulpa> 这东西不可靠啊
<iwii> nginx 看什么版本了
 * adam8157 档案马上就拿到手了, 直接进碎纸机  哈哈哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iwii> adam8157: 档案有啥用
<adam8157> iwii: 体制内有用
 * jiero 感觉这频道全是腹黑！
<jiero> 为什么今天产生这种意识。。。
<adam8157> iwii: 对我啥用没有 哈哈哈
<iwii> adam8157: 嗯,说明你的生活比较安逸
<jiero> ssh 3a81b3aaa4e2436da9d88e611da0e751@joomla-jiero.rhcloud.com
<jiero> lol 失败
<iwii> 潇洒
<KDr2> 我档案不知道在哪里…… :(
<Mayaer> 哈喽哈喽～
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～
<Mayaer> freeflying: 大叔～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 妈呀
<Mayaer> iMadper: 哥。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 乖儿子><
<adam8157> Mayaer: 擦
<iMadper> Mayaer: 呃...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<Mayaer> iMadper: 因为不知道年龄。。
<Mayaer> 有在西安的没～
<MeaCulpa> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2013-09/24/c_125438198.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 女子刺死男友后趴尸体昏睡 男友出车祸身亡女子跳楼相随_图片频道_新华网
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃都快成米国公民了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 米蛋！
<adam8157> imtxc: MeaCulpa 我咋了就
 * MeaCulpa 米国蛋只有白色和黄色...
<MeaCulpa> 中国蛋有青色...
<iwii> 软链接克服了硬链接的不足，没有任何文件系统的限制，任何用户可以创建指向目录的符号链接。因而现在更为广泛使用，它具有更大的灵活性，甚至可以跨越不同机器、不同网络对文件进行链接。
<MeaCulpa> 据说是有病毒
<imtxc> adam8157: h1b 分分钟就能换绿卡么
<adam8157> imtxc: 排队要排几年吧
<imtxc> 年。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 微薄貌似把哥的xmpp给封了
<imtxc> yunfan: 还敢用微博呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正作为甘肃人我不敢用了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个你不懂 
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的小伙伴已经被拘起来了
<Muton> 我要偷渡去米国，潜伏20年排队等大赦  imtxc
<iwii> imtxc: 你们那里的兰州拉面最地道
<adam8157> yunfan: 让你乱爬
<yunfan> imtxc: 哥只登陆 并不说话
<imtxc> iwii: ^
<yunfan> adam8157: tmd
 * adam8157 想想把档案放进碎纸机就开心
<imtxc> yu
<imtxc> adam8157: 你怎么弄到手的
<imtxc> 我都不知道我的档案在哪
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac837648
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 屌丝被大肌霸爆出翔 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<imtxc> adam8157: ：：：：：：：：：：：： 你是不是要叛逃
<adam8157> imtxc: 蛋
<Muton> 你们的聊天记录已被国安局记录
<MeaCulpa> Muton: 这里记录本来就是公开的
<Muton> MeaCulpa: ﹉
<imtxc> 哪里有不公开的记录么。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你现在的生活...
<iwii> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: Index of /2013Ubuntu IRC Logs
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac840141
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 盖茨承认“Ctrl+Alt+Delete”是个错误 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<shaye> 话说用 fidisk -l 能不能看见U盘啊？
<shaye> fdisk
<imtxc> shaye: 当然能
<shaye> 奇怪了 U盘插上以后输入fdisk -l显示不出U盘是为啥？
<imtxc> shaye: sudo
<leemeng0x61> shaye, 
<shaye> 我试试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: sh和bash差距大么
<iwii> shaye: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 应该很大吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我今天有个面试，让我过节以后去做份题看看，环境是hp-ux，我看了下，缺省shell是sh
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 谁说的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 纯正的ksh
<shaye> 还是只能看见一堆sda
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，ksh啊，那和bash差多少？
<shaye> 而且阻塞了
<imtxc> shaye: 重新插一下U盘试试？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一般面试官不知道差多少，放心
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有个问题，就是多个机器执行同一个任务你怎么理解？一个任务分拆给多台机器？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，面试的是个PM
<iwii> shaye: 加 sudo 试试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且又是外包，外包公司有权决定我的去留……烦死了
<shaye> doesn't work
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我不理解，都有忽悠的套件吧干这个
<onlylove> dmesg看看识别到优盘没
<shaye> 会不会是U盘文件系统格式不行？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 面试永远就是他们拿他们工作中的东西来问你，碰运气
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 他说最复杂的就是这个，我理解不来啊……一个任务多台机器执行，难道一个rm啥的也要多台机器?
<freeflying> imtxc, 想好没
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<shaye> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1902623
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 总不能是a执行第一条，b执行第二条这种吧？
<shaye> 这个有点诡异喔
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: HP Serviceguard?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 显然不是...
<imtxc> freeflying: 明儿我去村里用用你的这个本儿，顺手就收～～
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你别瞎猜了，google不明白，准备了也没用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 鬼知道是啥……就和我说是hp-ux的环境，让我准备下，我就知道bash，和ksh多大差距一点没数啊，没用过ksh
<imtxc> freeflying: np740 对吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 万一那unix再给来个csh……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 到时候再说呗
<freeflying> imtxc, 不好意思，这个你在国内买不到的哦
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用csh的都是操蛋无脑外包码工，别去
<imtxc> 这……
<leemeng0x61> MeaCulpa, 此见解甚佳
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是有行货么
<MeaCulpa> 国内又不会有金主用BSD
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是说，KSH可以考虑？反正都是外包……丫的还和我讲要注意正装上班，像我这种板鞋加牛仔裤不行……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那就是常驻金主部门咯
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是的
<imtxc> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/SAMSUNG-%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F-NP740U3E-X01CN-13%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91-%E7%A5%9E%E7%A7%98%E9%93%B6/dp/B00CMLF9E2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380272281&sr=8-2&keywords=np740 不是有这么，样子应该一样吧
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Samsung 三星-SAMSUNG 三星 NP740U3E-X01CN 13英寸笔记本电脑(i5-3337U 4G 128G SSD 1G独显 720P HD摄像头 蓝牙4.0 触控屏 附原装内胆包)神秘银-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ksh和bash都是Bourne一脉的，差不多的，18摸 HP的人自己都搞不明白你慌啥
 * MeaCulpa 最烦同事装完机器就往里面灌bash...好吧我灌zsh...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不知道他给我啥题啊，万一和京东似的，批量建立100个用户啥的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: er...你觉得你是不知道怎么建用户呢，还是不知道怎么批量呢？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃的机器装好了缺省啥shell？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道怎么批量……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 用for还是read一个list
<imtxc> onlylove: 前段时间记得有个考试的学生问过这个问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ksh
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 怎么批量随便你说的吧
<shaye> 在/dev 里sdb和sdb1是有的。。。
<onlylove> http://www.lupaworld.com/tutorial-view-aid-7639.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ HP-UX环境下Shell程序调试实验教程 - shell - LUPA开源社区
<onlylove> 哦这！刚发现是07年的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: UNIX 又不是Linux, 07年算很新了
<freeflying> imtxc, 哦，这个国内开卖了啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 感觉用07年的linux好旧的样子……说起来UNIX更新很慢么
<adam8157> iMadper: 2013-09-27 15:29:37 北京分拨中心:从站点发出，本次转运目的地：北京海淀区中关村公司
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你就类比Windows好了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不好类比，你看，95和95osr2然后98紧接着2000和me，然后01年9月xp到07年还是08年的vista，然后09的7，问题是……现在很多人还在用xp
<onlylove> 还漏掉了98se
<yunfan> adam8157: 刚才人肉到一个女程序员 可惜年龄大了点
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 谁和你说桌面系统了...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我说的是win2003和2008...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: server啊？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你难道想去外包帮人装机器？ ubuntu?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那nt 4和nt5(2000)差很久，然后2000和2003又没差几年，然后03到08然后12……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: TI外包就是装机器……
<adam8157> yunfan: Ada?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 话说，对于admin, UNIX是tool-based, 大部分Linux是config-based
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: HPUX我记得那个万能的tool就是SAM
<yunfan> adam8157: 83年的 贵省
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: AIX就是smit
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我就记得sco有个custom
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，Linux一般都是配置文件，但是帽帽和SUSE在学Unix
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: command-based容易构架技术壁垒，卖Service
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以帽帽和SUSE不得不这样
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这次外包，人和我说就是每天有任务，然后用shell解决问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 很像我以前在hp的一些同事，给下等人打下手，擦pp
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我的理解就是我天天写shell，还不能扔到cron里面
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 写了shell扔所谓的分发引擎
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都是这套，你看好了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且那个分发引擎据说是自己搞的，PM说那东西很蹩脚
<MeaCulpa> 然后服务器上面起好多肮脏的sed, awk, shell, grep, ....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都这样，堆框架的码工很多，但是会做最后那个具体事情的人不多，找你
<onlylove> 这些肮脏，啥干净，python？perl？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都一样，不是说他们脏，是说用的脏
<MeaCulpa> 到时候你就知道了
<onlylove> 用的脏……
<onlylove> 我突然想起一句话，用烂技术不丢人，把好技术用烂才丢人
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我以前同事轻描淡写2行shell用光file handler的多了去了
<MeaCulpa> 还分发，还集群，哈哈
<shaye> lsusb可以看到U盘诶
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得现在很多linux的优化就是先把unlimit改成65536
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 省的提示太多打开的文件
<onlylove> 两行shell就把文件句柄用光？
<shaye> 唉 查了一下午都没解决啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 递归+管道
<onlylove> 好厉害……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 比如我摸喜欢定期强制你改密码，于是我就
<MeaCulpa> function pissword { if (( $2 < 1 )); then print ${1/#[0-9]/x}; else pissword $(printf $1 | md5sum | cut -c 1-8) $(($2-1)); fi; }
<MeaCulpa> 后来总觉得哪里不对，试了下1000次递归，哐当...
<MeaCulpa> 我用上一个密码的md5生成下一个密码
<imtxc> yunfan: fw 给我啊 我不嫌年龄大
<onlylove> 很多公司都强制定期改密码的，TI最多90天，还有临时的突然改动
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我记不住，只好如此
<onlylove> 上次突然改动是端午节，很多人放假来不及改，结果一堆没法登陆的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 下班~
<yunfan> onlylove: 你现在果然伶牙俐齿
<onlylove> yunfan: 以前不是么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你又换工作了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 木有啊，离开TI以后一直在游荡
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京内城我还没逛完呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • D-link无线路由器密码模式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449423 WPA有两种模式： 1）.WPA及WPA2个人 2）.WPA及WPA2企业 问题： 1.它们有什么区别？ 2.它们的密码最长，分别是多少位？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-27 17:19
<onlylove> 我靠，那个Gaou烦死了
<onlylove> 整天问低智商问题，还说我不知道可以不回答
<imtxc> 。。。
<xuan880> 这些问题百度一下不就可以了么？
<onlylove> 问题是人不百度，偏要去论坛提问
<onlylove> http://www2.research.att.com/~gsf/man/man1/ksh.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> 好长的手册页，这还是93的，还没88的
<onlylove> 忘了问ksh现在哪个是主流了，万一88是主流咋办
<xuan880> 维基百科也有，这个人真是奇怪
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • WPA密码安全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449425 http://security.zdnet.com.cn/security_z ... 7330.shtml 问题： 1.在完备的彩虹表（可能N百个G）的前提下。 密码包括：数字＋字母＋字符 假设要用1天时间（个人电脑，一般情况下，不会用一天！），才可以破解到密码。 密码要设置多少位？ 这个结果是，怎样计
<^k^> ─> 算出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-27 17:27
<onlylove> 我现在看见他的问题直接不看了，说起来论坛有没有可以ignore特定用户的功能啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 黑名单
<onlylove> imtxc: 加坏蛋么
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 论坛本来就有个加坏蛋的功能
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，就那个啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，加了去，受不了那货的高智商问题了
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果要我说实话 以前有点木
<onlylove> yunfan: 一直这样，现在其实也很木
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是这几天败家败的厉害……
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后脾气比以前大了
<onlylove> 拆下硬盘启动不了系统这种事情居然报bug
<onlylove> 以为是windows呢，硬盘随便拆
<yunfan> onlylove: 这几天败了什么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实也不是我自己败的，一个北通的360手柄，一个sony的mp3，还打算买ps3 slim或者一个2T硬盘来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有个妹子过生日，送礼败了个包，不过不是很贵，不到两百
<yunfan> onlylove: 真不错 有妹子一起过生日 而且还是喜欢玩的
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，手柄啥的是给哥们买的，和妹子没关系
<onlylove> yunfan: 我头疼的是回家还有个婚宴要去，然后过完节又有个妹子生日
<onlylove> yunfan: 这都是钱呐！我现在没收入啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你辞职了还是怎么
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就别回家呗 我一年都难得回去一次
<onlylove> yunfan: 人觉得俩IT不划算，然后我就这样了
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 在终端命令行调试PHP程序，有什么软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449429 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gaou — 2013-09-27 17:54
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来是俩OFFICE一个IT轮流跑，那哥们觉得累，申请了个名额，然后我去上班了，然后上海那边财务觉得不划算，又把我的职位裁掉了
<onlylove> yunfan: 过年也不回么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来如此 那你怎么不找呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 我一年就回去一次 除非有特殊情况
<yunfan> 也许明年回南方了就可以一周回去一趟了 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 在找着呢……这不今天面试说对面用的hp-ux来找人取经么
<onlylove> yunfan: 别人就算了好歹是自家表姐
<onlylove> yunfan: 上学时候的同学或者其他的远亲结婚，我才懒得管
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就寄钱回去 我都是这样 人就不会去了
<onlylove> yunfan: 结果是一样的，我得出钱啊
<yunfan> 寄钱回去 好歹你省了来回车费+在家开销呢 而且远程寄钱回去 还显得你对人很重视 
<onlylove> 无所谓了，反正都这样了
<onlylove> 也许我这样的早晚还是要回去
<onlylove> 反正北京呆不住
<onlylove> 本来打算这个十一去西安玩的
<yunfan> onlylove: 一定要在走之前把工资水平混上去 毕竟北京相对好混 你要回去就男了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事，我在北京混到一月2万，回去还是该咋样咋样啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家那边，一月5K绝对高富帅，听说你单身，说媒的能挤破门
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过这也两年前了，现在啥水平不知道了
<onlylove> 又要看tee xargs……
<onlylove> 我为毛那么讨厌命令展开啊
<onlylove> 先吃饭去……愁
<yunfan> onlylove hoho
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/31c379bc/sc/24/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F36619/story01.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Solidot | 深圳前海经济区将享有网络自由
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：linux如何竖向选取文字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449430 在windows下是按alt 但在linux下按alt是选择菜单 汗 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-27 19:01
<riaqn> 大家好
<^k^> riaqn:点点点.  19:06 
<riaqn> 点点点是什么意思
<pengkh> ...
<hongker> pointpointpoint
<riaqn> ...
<riaqn> 这里是linux相关的唯一中文IRC吗？：（
<hongker> riaqn: 不是。
<riaqn> 那还有什么地方？
<hongker> riaqn: 我只知道另一个linuxba
<hongker> 不过人很少
<riaqn> hongker: 是不是和百度贴吧相关？
<hongker> riaqn: 是的linux吧
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<riaqn> 这个是不是机器人啊
<riaqn> 这个叫@^k^的
<Transfusion> 你觉得呢
<onlylove> 其实真正的问题在于没有谁的nick是@开头的
<riaqn> #_#
<bing0719> 刚才进错地方了。。。
<bing0719> 进了#ubuntu，全是说英文的。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 谁知道用ubuntu装到SSD上为什么会内核崩溃？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449431 本人最近新购置了一块SSD，按照本人的惯例先装系统，可是装完后第一次启动时内核崩溃，只能强行重启，开始还以为是U盘没刻好。重新刻录并检查SHA256值后安装还是有这种现象，现在已经尝试近20余次，不知为何
<^k^> ─> 总装不上，另外,SSD没有问题。 说下配置： CPU ：AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor × 4 内存：8GB 图形卡：NVIDIA GeFo …
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈喽～
<jiero> Mayaer: 好
<jiero> Mayaer: 胖胖的姑娘
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈哈 人艰不拆
<jiero> Mayaer: 。什么意思。。。
<mohli> Mayaer: 你用的什么系统啊？
<Muton> 气死我了，刚才一黑客群有人50元收徒教QQ申诉，然后我说腾讯申诉漏洞网上能找到就把我踢了
<Mayaer> jiero: 人生已经如此艰难，有些事就不要再拆穿
<Mayaer> mohli: 现在在win 7
<jiero> Mayaer: 。。。我想我也没见过这么简单搞怪的成语。
<Mayaer> jiero: 你out了
<Mayaer> jiero: 喜大普奔  喜闻乐见 大快人心 普天同庆 奔走相告
<mohli> Mayaer: 我还以为有人在linux也把自己的帐号叫做Administrator了， :)
<Mayaer> 累觉不爱 好累，感觉不会再爱了
<jiero> Mayaer: 嗯。我一直都是。不碰音乐不看电影，不谈自己不做的事。基本就被社会屏蔽了。
<Mayaer> mohli: 哈哈  windows上一上他就这样
<Mayaer> jiero: 被社会屏蔽了。。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 难道我会说我屏蔽了社会？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<Mayaer> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> Mayaer: 看着小妹妹，现在觉得小孩怎么才可爱呐。。。
<onlylove> 私下觉得jiero应该去吃返老还童药
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 你觉得再过20年就改变了？
<onlylove> jiero: 表说20年，一年就可以让一个人改的天翻地覆
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我难道23年不变了？
<onlylove> jiero: 机缘而已
<jiero> onlylove: 要做个小店展示，直接买美国的空间就好了对把？
<onlylove> jiero: 买美国空间做啥？直接挂淘宝不更省心
<jiero> onlylove: ebay的展示
<jiero> onlylove: 不过是au的
<onlylove> jiero: 没用过ebay，居然还是澳洲的……
<jiero> onlylove: 你可以从美国ebay买二手部件哦
<jiero> onlylove: 不过期待海关卡住2个月。
<onlylove> jiero: 没做过网店，很多东西不确定，其实真心想控制一切，就买vps，但是如果没那么大需求应该空间就够用
<jiero> onlylove: vps可以吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 本身自己的硬件就是低端货，没啥了，再买二手就更没意思了
<jiero> onlylove: 升级呗。
<onlylove> jiero: vps是一部完整的主机啊，你想干啥都成
<onlylove> jiero: 二手硬件升级……
<jiero> onlylove: 我哥从美国买过很多二手笔记本
<jiero> onlylove: 大概都是 Thinkpad T60 T61 之类的
<onlylove> jiero: 不值得了，我这机器内存是ddr2的，再买二代条子没意思了
<onlylove> jiero: 我对那些东西兴趣不大，喜欢性能够好的新东西
<jiero> onlylove: 19元买1条就好了呗。。。去年我买ddr2的条子，1GB+512MB的。差不多。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。力所能及，你就卖了这台换新的吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 1.6的双核，3Gddr2800的条子，低端A卡，能买几毛？
<jiero> onlylove:  800RMB
<jiero> onlylove: 小地方的话~
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 大地方比方说帝都呢，我还有个更旧的，在我姐夫手里，1Gddr2533的条，1.7单核赛扬
<onlylove> jiero: 应该是943的板子
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得当时给谁修过一个tp，然后那哥们在荷兰还是哪里买的条子，说是一根10欧
<onlylove> jiero: 当时2代2G的条子国内180多软妹币
<Aerowolf> 亲们，有一台裸机，还有一块移动硬盘上面有Ubuntu和其ISO文件，如何给该机装u系统，谢谢，
<mordory>  问个问题：在emacs里没法用M-%，M-^这样的快捷键，提示输入的是M-5, M-6。该怎么配置
<mordory>  
<mordory> 有人没了
<nyfair> 混蛋，我还在加班
<Muton> 下班吃饭，洗澡，撸管，玩手机 nyfair 睡觉
<Aerowolf> 有，but爱莫能助，因为不懂
<nyfair> Muton: 快给我找个妹抖来帮我按摩
<Muton> nyfair 找你的五妹去
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs的快捷键M-%怎么输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449432 在gnome或face桌面环境下，在emacs里没法用M-%，M-^这样的快捷键，提示输入的是 M-5, M-6。该怎么配置 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengqia — 2013-09-27 21:03
<mordory> Aerowolf: 废物
<onlylove> nyfair: 你找妹抖？
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu13.10添加收藏夹的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449433 kde-netbook界面，默认应该可以将程序添加到收藏夹栏(鼠标悬停时点击左上角的五角星)，但13.10的kubuntu怎么没有呢？ 需要添加什么包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuzh652800 — 2013-09-27 21:05
<Aerowolf> mordory：废物
<sjw> hello
<^k^> sjw:点点点.  21:34 
<sjw> 成功了吗？
 * cley away
<adam8157> iGoogle: 翻译错了 还带个别字
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你去骂骨骼
<adam8157> iGoogle: 有没有什么可以看央视和卫视的网络电视盒子?
<sjw> 用自带的可以vlc 可以看
<adam8157> sjw: 要稳定的, 最好是正版签约的
<sjw> adam815: o
<onlylove> 自己把rasp改下
<Muton> 真操蛋，为什么老是掉线
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virtualbox guest addition ISO里软件如何卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449434 笔记本装的是Ubuntu，装了virtualbox，开虚拟机装了xp，发现没声音，百度发现需要装guest addition，自作聪明找到usr下的iso挂载上安装在Ubuntu里，重启后Ubuntu没声音了，声音设置显示是假声音。然后才知道应该把guest addition装到虚
<^k^> ─> 拟机的系统里。现在问题是我Ubuntu里怎么修复啊？怎么卸载guest addition啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 掉小渣 — …
<GODDOG> 晚上好 各位
<GODDOG> 饿
<GODDOG> 今晚好安静
<GODDOG> 这
<zqjb525105> topic
<zqjb525105> help
<GODDOG>   好吧
<GODDOG> 看来有新人了
<GODDOG>  今晚真的只有我闲着？
<Muton> 好
<Muton> GODDOG: 
<Muton> GODDOG:  新的一天开始了
<alvin_rxg> 淫荡的一天开始了
<knownbad> 你行动了？
<knownbad> 还是只是手动？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 人家不理我
<knownbad> 那换个对象吧。
<knownbad> 去上非诚勿扰。
<Muton> ﹉
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 暂时没对象。先学学厨艺吧
<knownbad> 都德国版。
<Muton> 你的五妹也不理你？ alvin_rxg
<knownbad> 昨天看了个录影，有个啤酒博士。
<Muton> 没听过
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=非诚勿扰德国
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ YouTube
<GODDOG> Muton: 今天的的一个高兴的事情就是
<GODDOG> Muton: 昨天我删QQ那妹子加了我人人
<GODDOG> alvin_rxg: 也没有妹子？
<GODDOG> 有必要重新写一下.irssirc了
<GODDOG> 是我受了骗妹子的诅咒吗
<GODDOG> 为什么我道哪里哪里都没人说话 
<GODDOG> 只能我一个人独白
<mayli> GODDOG: dd
<GODDOG> mayli: 终于有人和我说话了
<GODDOG> mayli: 欢呼雀跃
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 泡到了么
<GODDOG> the english patient的吻戏是不是太激情了
<stmsgebjgd> 晚饭
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 还没吃饭吗？
<stmsgebjgd> GODDOG, 刚到家
<GODDOG> stmsgebjgd: 艰辛啊
<stmsgebjgd> 太特码的艰辛了
<stmsgebjgd> 去超市买东西
<Muton> GODDOG:睡觉
<knownbad> 松鼠注定的悲剧。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 为什么
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 刚去超市买了肉
<knownbad> 牛排？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 换机器
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 猪排骨
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 小孩睡觉了 
<stmsgebjgd> 我去我屋
<knownbad> 妈的，家有这么大吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, knownbad 我擦  终于睡着了
<knownbad> 哦
<knownbad> 刚刚要说松鼠的炮口可能瞄的过高了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他没成功？
<knownbad> 让他说。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说说看
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian 换了testing后 再换回来果然有问题  已经重装完了
<knownbad> 早说了，我试过但没查出是哪里。  也是从装了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 又是周末  又能睡懒觉了
<alvin_rxg> 人家忙嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怕什么 继续上
<knownbad> 忙也有可能软性拒绝。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都找不到人，怎么上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好女怕磨狼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 继续找
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 记住  多方向发展  重点培养
<knownbad> 那坏女呢？   怕奸？
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怕被插
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你很有前途
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 我没，年纪大了不够硬。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在與技巧
<knownbad> 错，先前戳老婆屁眼她屁股一紧就插不进去了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你真噁心
<alvin_rxg> knownbad, 你真噁心
<knownbad> 只要你信。。。
<knownbad> 一切皆有可能。
<alvin_rxg> 我这儿好复杂…… 旧的笔记本开着共享网络…然后给新电脑使用……新电脑还ssh 到旧的电脑……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 買了新電腦了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥配置？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 早买了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 幾個月的事情？
<alvin_rxg> toshiba s50-a-10h
<alvin_rxg> 俩星期的事
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://j.mp/160x8fm
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ TOSHIBA Satellite S50-A-10H i7-4700MQ/8GB/1TB Notebooks online kaufen bei Media Markt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那叫早？
<alvin_rxg> 还是 j.mp 好，都是用小写字符压缩的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 分辨率太低
<alvin_rxg> 不重要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用了高清的機器後 就知道重要了
<alvin_rxg> 实验室就是高清啊
<gebjgd> 好久沒用這raspi 掛irc了
<gebjgd> 進遊戲機
<alvin_rxg> 早说什么了。vmware 装个 debian 就可以玩了
<gebjgd> 擦  忘記screen了
<knownbad> 高端哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高端毛
<knownbad> i7 cpu.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠有錢了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對於我來說 cpu根本不重要 顯示器才重要
<knownbad> 他做实验的cpu好使些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 瞎掰  還不如買amd的apu
<knownbad> 不省电啊。
<knownbad> 其实我买Intel只是省电。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁 新的apu省電多了
<knownbad> 还没用过新一代的AMD。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我現在用的台式機就是
<knownbad> 不是mobile.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆的筆記本就是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 18w
<knownbad> 下次试试。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你過時
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這年頭的amdcpu是相當的給力 物美價廉
<^k^> 05:01
<gebjgd> knownbad: mtk的手機更是如此
<knownbad> 虾米？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還支持自動開關機
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高通的就不行
<alvin_rxg> mount 的 fmask 咋没啥用啊……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這叫淫蕩  還便宜
<knownbad> 如何自動開關機？
<alvin_rxg> 自动关机我会……
<knownbad> 谁不会？
<alvin_rxg> 自动开机我不会
<knownbad> 可能他用香肠远程？
<alvin_rxg> 鞭长莫及
<knownbad> 可能他行。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/UAR3V
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> knownbad: MTK手機隨便開關機
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 能定時自動開機和關機
<knownbad> 那就不是关机而是待机了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是關機
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 单就主板待机
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你關機了之後 它也能自動定時開機
<knownbad> 不用电吗？
<alvin_rxg> 肯定要电的
<knownbad> 用电就不是关机。
<alvin_rxg> bios/cmos 还开着
<gebjgd> knownbad: 給我的感覺是不用電
<knownbad> 而是超低待机。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你去看mtk的cpu特性
<knownbad> 不需要。
<knownbad> 定义不同吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 聯發科 威武
<gebjgd> knownbad: 關鍵還直接支持雙sim
<gebjgd> knownbad: 台灣仔確實厲害
<knownbad> 超低电流待机。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以你真的關機呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 它還是能自動開機啊
<knownbad> 比如CMOS clock保持时间是靠battery,你可以说不用电但其实只是有battery backup.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正支持自動開關機就是了
<gebjgd> 上床睡覺
<knownbad> 鄙视你，理工的还这么不理智。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-28
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装大黄蜂后工作区切换无平滑效果TAT http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449441 系统ubuntu12.04，笔记本intel和nvidia双显卡，之前未禁用集显直接附加驱动里安装了N卡驱动，显示已激活（不是据说这样会黑屏么。。。），工作区切换正常。后来为了玩steam上的游戏，安装了大黄蜂，工作正常，当时玩游戏
<^k^> ─> 切换工作区还平滑来着。之后突然在某次开机后发现工作区切换没有平滑了TAT，之前坛子上还有人发过http …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wget,curl高手快来啊，被广电的web认证搞头大了。(wget自动登录问题） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449445 广电宽带现在是web认证方式，也就是说打开任何一个网页会被重定向到广电的web认证网页，输入用户名和密码后才能正常使用网络。想用wget或者curl来自动登录，可是不太会分析，搞了半天没有登
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 支持linux的无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449446 自己才开了一个卖无线路由器和无线网卡的店，价格也便宜，全国联保，还包邮，大家如果有空光临一下小店，非常感谢 了！ http://wanzhoukongyaji.taobao.com/index ... 3.2.RfsdvA 统计信息: 发表于 由 loserboy2004 — 2013-09-28 9:13
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 1004复制大文件或大量文件速度极慢，有解吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449447 以前向u盘复制大文件时，速度极慢，传输率一直下降。至今无解。 今天从一个分区向另一个分区移动几千个文件，速度也极慢。 两者的现象都是开始时速度飞快，到后来传输率下降到1.xM每秒，并且文件计数或者
<tenzu> md，总算可以了
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  10:29 
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾。
<riaqn> 这机器人是干嘛的啊……整天发些信息
<GODDOG> 早
<iMadper> ＂两位土豪，交个朋友吧！＂＂您是？＂＂自己人，我们也是土豪！＂＂哦。那其他人....＂＂除了咱们之外，是土匪、土鳖、土豆、土狗、土鸡、土包子、土拨鼠、土肥圆....＂＂够了。还是土豪体面些。＂
<GODDOG> iMadper: 这
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双击不能执行脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449450 新装的13.04，不论什么类型的脚本 .sh .py，双击都是编辑器打开，只能进终端执行。。记得以前可以直接运行的啊？ 有哪里需要设置吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0007h — 2013-09-28 11:17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> iMadper, void doStuff(Shape s) { 
<jackness>   s.erase(); 
<jackness>   // ... 
<jackness>   s.draw(); 这段代码是什么意思
<jackness> iMadper, 好像这段代码不能运行啊
<jackness> 这里面多少人是会各种编程语言的大神啊 C语言C++语言java语言汇编语言B语言VB语言script脚本语言等等的高手的
<hongker> b语言没学过。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> jackness: 鲨鱼眼...
<iMadper> jackness: 你发的是啥语言?
<jackness> hongker, 那段代码是干嘛的 不能运行的
<jackness> java语言 来自于thinking in java
<iMadper> 怎么总觉得是在画图...
<iMadper> jackness: java, 一辈子不碰... 问别人吧...
<jackness> 是啊 说是这个意思 但是这个代码写好后是错误
<hongker> 我只能说你给出的代码。。谁知道你要干嘛，怎么给你找错
<jackness> erase 和draw红线报错 你能看出来错在哪里啊
<hongker> 不知道。
<jackness> the method erase() is undefined for the type shape
<jackness> 两个都是这个错误 没有定义？
<jackness> iMadper, 你主要写linux源代码吧 可能你不需要java
<iMadper> jackness: 我主要写邮件的... 根本不需要携带吗...
<gebjgd> jackness 那是偽碼
<gebjgd> iMadper pm啊  贊
<iMadper> jackness: erase() is undefined. 说明你还没有定义这个函数. 这个函数可能是某个库里的, 你没有加载那个库
<iMadper> gebjgd: 售后支持... 囧rz
<iMadper> gebjgd: 客服代表
<gebjgd> cm更新 重啟平板
<jackness> iMadper, 谢谢 我懂了，我一直以为你的工作就是天天写linux的那个几十万行代码中的几万行的
<iMadper> jackness: 其实, 我是非技术人员...
<jackness> gebjgd,什么叫伪码 你看过thinking in java?
<jackness> iMadper, 晕，我一直觉得你是奋战在源代码编写第一线的
<iMadper> jackness: 我没写过代码...
<jackness> iMadper, 你那个行当居然不用写代码，你是客服吗？告诉反馈客户的问题解决投诉？
<iMadper> jackness: 不是呀, 我是测试. 
<iMadper> jackness: 不过跟客服也差不多
<jackness> iMadper, 现在的linux发行版是不是不需要写什么代码了啊 只是整合一些软件图形界面什么的
<jackness> iMadper, 我们学校学软件测试的都是女孩子 都是美女哦
<iMadper> jackness: 发行版主要写粘合用的代码. 
<iMadper> jackness: 跟我不一样
<iMadper> jackness: 我不做发行版相关的工作
<jackness> iMadper, 我知道你是属于系统测试？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么验证正则表达式是否匹配呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449451 文本：bbb 正则\w. 我们都知道是匹配第一个b的，然后我想在LINUX上通过一条命令来验证（方便学习），该怎么写呢？ 就是说通过"什么命令来验证\w匹配bbb中的头一个b" 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-09-28 12:45
<iMadper> jackness: 没理解你这句话
<hongker> jackness: 你在开玩笑？。。学软件的能有女的都不错了，美女就更少了
<jackness> iMadper, 哦，那我理解错你的工作性质了，我想以后java混不下去了，我也去整合软件 搞个linux发行版，叫greenhat
<iMadper> jackness: java好混
<jackness> 我们学校学软件测试的90%都是女孩子 很多美女
<iMadper> jackness: 内核测试没那么多美女的
<hongker> jackness: 你说美工我还相信。。软件测试真的没有美女。。都是恐龙
<jackness> iMadper, 内核版本还需要测试吗 各个发行版用得不一样吗？
<iMadper> hongker: 还是有的, 但是内核测试就没有了
<jackness> hongker, 真的有美女 都还不错啊 虽然没有每个检验过 但是看起来都不错的
<iMadper> jackness: 用的基本一样. 但是bug很多. 商业发行版 要对产品负责的
<jackness> iMadper, linux内核版本各个发行版不都一样吗？
<jackness> iMadper, 现在内核还更新吗？还有人在内核开发吗？
<jackness> iMadper, centos是不是有免费版啊？
<iMadper> jackness: www.kernel.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<iMadper> jackness: centos本来就是免费的
<gebjgd> jackness 在哪裡開發也要寫代碼啊
<hongker> linux哪个发行版是收费的。。
<jackness> iMadper, 哦 我们学校用得是centos系统 然后kde桌面 感觉和windows差不多了
<jackness> hongker, redhat企业版
<gebjgd> hongker rhel suel?
<jackness> 我觉得kde图形界面做得比gnome要好
<gebjgd> hongker 現在都是賣服務了
<gebjgd> jackness 你還年輕
<jackness> gebjgd, 我28岁了 真的老了 
<jackness> 其实我想问irc还有其他频道 都是什么样子的 分类吗 有没有国外的参与的
<gebjgd> jackness: 都28了 才有對kde愛慕的審美觀？
<gebjgd> jackness: 看來你是真的好新
<jackness> gebjgd, 我是现在才开始学java语言的 我是英语专业毕业的
<gebjgd> jackness: 就是為了和碼工競爭？
<gebjgd> jackness: 語言作為專業 不明智
<gebjgd> jackness: 又說明了你的錯誤價值觀
<gebjgd> jackness: 為什麼不去新東方 
<jackness> gebjgd, 我不想去新东方，因为我觉得英语对我来说已经失去了魅力，我希望英语只是做一个工具就可以了。我想可以教我孩子编写程序，所以改行了。
<hrzhu> 语言作为专业有什么不好的 我当年就想考上外的 但是口语考试没好好准备没考好 没考的资格
<gebjgd> jackness: 你去當碼工也是一樣的道理
<jackness> gebjgd, 我的ubuntu出红色感叹号了
<jackness> gebjgd, 不知道怎么解决问题
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 語言當專業 就相當於沒有專業
<gebjgd> jackness: 換發行版
<jackness> gebjgd, 我希望当民工开启我的新的就业道路，我一直做英语培训太累了。没什么提高天天教中学生
<hrzhu> 所以就选的了CS 我本来觉得CS完全可以自学  没必要在国内学CS 而且现在有Coursera了 我觉得Coursera上的课 可以取代国内任何一个大学的CS本科的教学  CS专业女生那么少 一点意思都没
<hongker> gebjgd: 我们学校泰语专业的都去泰国教书了
<jackness> gebjgd, 换版本？这个问题有那么严重吗？
<gebjgd> hongker: 人妖？
<hrzhu> Coursera上的CS课已经很全的了 除了没有Operating System CS本科的课基本都有了
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 我是你的前輩
<hongker> gebjgd: 泰国又不是全部都是人妖。。
<gebjgd> jackness: 有
<jackness> gebjgd, 你的意思要我重装linux系统吗？
<hongker> gebjgd: 只能说那边人妖很盛行。。
<gebjgd> jackness: 換個真正的發行版就沒有紅色驚嘆號了
<jackness> gebjgd, 我用得是ubuntu13.04官网下载的啊？
<gebjgd> hongker: 變身方便
<gebjgd> jackness: 換debian
<gebjgd> jackness: ubuntu爛
<jackness> gebjgd, 可是我很多代码都存在这个里面啊 我怎么备份数据啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04今天突然maya和houdini因为许可问题不能启动了，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449453 不知道是不是自动更新后系统修改了什么，运行/opt/flexnetserver/lmgrd 时，提示Failed to open any default TCP port 打开houdini ，提示unable to connect to hserver for license acquisition 之前自己摸索把etc/hosts改成127.0.0.1 计算机
<gebjgd> jackness: 備份數據你都不會？
<jackness> iMadper, 请教你一下 啊 我的ubuntu出现红色惊叹号 我需要换个发行版吗 
<gebjgd> jackness: 單分一個分區你都不會？ 你太新了
<iMadper> jackness: 不需要
<hongker> gebjgd: 你该问他是不是穷得连个U盘都没球得。。
<jackness> gebjgd, 我知道啊 就是感觉太累了
<gebjgd> hongker:  你問
<hrzhu> 你说的红色感叹号不会是更新提示吧。。。
<gebjgd> jackness: 從英語到碼工你不累麼？
<hongker> 英语专业毕业的可以去教初中英语嘛
<hongker> 不过前提条件是你大学不是水过去的。。
<jackness> 信息是the update information is outdated.this maybe caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. please update manually  by selecting show updates from the indicator menu,and watching for any failing repositories.
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 在systemsetting语言支持键盘输入方式有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449454 在systemsetting语言支持键盘输入方式有问题，没有下啦选项，安的ibus怎么选出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 xulianpu — 2013-09-28 13:18
<jackness> 我知道意思啊 教我手动升级更新 但是我点更新里面没有东西要更新啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 歡迎使用坑爹沒商量系統
<hrzhu> 你可以不更新的 不影响使用
<gebjgd> jackness: 當爹的人不能用ubuntu
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥 信息是the update information is outdated.this maybe caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. please update manually  by selecting show updates from the indicator menu,and watching for any failing repositories.告诉我问题出哪里啊 估计是不是网络问题啊
<hrzhu> 右键那个红色感叹号 可以设置不提醒更新的
<jackness> 右键只有三个选则 显示更新 显示通知 首选项
<hrzhu> ubuntu有什么不好的 适合不惜换新手折腾的 debian装显卡驱动之类的新手肯定不会
<gebjgd> jackness: 你不是學英語的麼 寫的很清楚了
<iMadper> jackness: 更新你的源. 
<iMadper> jackness: please update manually  by selecting show updates from the indicator menu,and watching for any failing repositories.
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 有wiki debian已經很傻瓜了
<iMadper> jackness: 你该去看 ubuntu的wiki
<iMadper> jackness: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Source
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 源列表 - Ubuntu中文
<hrzhu> gebjgd: 我要的是光盘放进去 装好操作系统 我马上就能工作 我不想手动装那么多驱动设置各种东西
<gebjgd> jackness: 終於知道你要轉行的原因了 英語專業都看不懂提示就太悲哀了
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 用開源的驅動就是了
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 馬上就能用
<hrzhu> 我记得以前用debian 显卡和无线驱动都要自己装 很麻烦
<jackness> 我知道意思啊 但是问题是那些更新在软件更新里面没有出来啊 我那些失败了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 有没有什么开源的驱动网站之类的啊
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 看wiki 寫的很清楚
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 你怎麼和我一個時區的
 * gebjgd 起床
<jackness> 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net raring/main i386 Packages
<jackness>   404  Not Found
<^k^> jackness ... ⇪ Index of /
<jackness> 使用sudo apt-get update 只有两个失败啊
<gebjgd> jackness: ppa是ubuntu最大的敗筆
<jackness> gebjgd, 这个问题你会解决吗 是不是要添加源列表啊
<hrzhu> hrzhu: 有时候遇到奇怪的硬件 debian遇到问题要自己搜索解决的概率比ubuntu大的多 所以我说ubuntu基本可以说装好直接用 debian这方面做的差得多
<gebjgd> jackness: 去掉那幾個PPA就是了
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 面向的用戶不同
<hrzhu> gebjgd: 对啊 你明白这点就好 所以你不该向所有人都推荐debian
<hrzhu> 我还很喜欢ppa的 基本主流的软件都有ppa
<jackness> 修改source.list吗？
<gebjgd> jackness: 其實你應該用arch
<hongker> gebjgd: arch+awesome真心简洁。。
<gebjgd> hongker: 你審美真心有問題
<hongker> gebjgd: 我没深究它。只是简单装了一个而已
 * gebjgd 買菜去
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 一个时区？
<GODDOG> GODDOG: 我在帝国墙内啊
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 哦  看你经常在非东八区的时间段出现
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 大学生 你懂的
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 不懂啊 
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 我上大学的时候天天很规律的  而且也不怎么上irc 因为那个时候还没有这个频道  天天就是和老婆在聊天
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 结果老婆被我勾引到了
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 年轻人还是应该多上摸摸啊 微信儿啊 qq啥的 约炮是主要的
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 趁精液量大 要多射
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 守着矿的时候不采矿  等以后想采的时候 发现采不起了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 受教了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 但是昨天人士一个不喜欢上网的女生怎么办m?
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 你能看见聊天纪录的？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 即使是你不在线的时候的？
<GODDOG>   又是独白时间
<KDr2> 不上网直接上床呀 :D
<Muton> 我要干了这个机器人
<GODDOG> Muton: 不要激动
<GODDOG> KDr2: 理工男泡人文妹子 有什么建议吗？
<GODDOG> 问个有趣的问题吧  matlab要访问Java类
<GODDOG> 是一种什么机制啊
<GODDOG> 类似于java访问mysql吗
<GODDOG> 世界又一次荒芜了？
<KDr2> 都不会呀
<KDr2> 太难了！
<tenzu> ^k^: hi
<KDr2> 咱们谈谈世界和平的事吧
<GODDOG> KDr2: 我也是看书上的
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  14:43 
<GODDOG> KDr2: 书表示太简单了 我四行带过
<KDr2> 哈哈
<GODDOG> 上面那个机器人怎么回事？
<tenzu> ^k^: testing
<^k^> tenzu, 谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家？  14:45 
<tenzu> ^k^: thanks!
<^k^> tenzu, 不要客气。  14:46 
<tenzu> 无聊
<GODDOG> tenzu: 你在玩机器人？
<GODDOG> 我都不会玩
<tenzu> GODDOG: 我只是测试一下notification
<tenzu> GODDOG: 有人对我说话才可以看到行不行
<jackness> gebjgd, 我不想重装 浪费时间啊 搞七搞八要一下午
<GODDOG> tenzu: 什么情况？
<tenzu> GODDOG: 刚装好irssi而已
<GODDOG> tenzu: 好吧 irssi 我还没配好ssal
<tenzu> GODDOG: ssal是啥 ?
<GODDOG> tenzu: 手误
<GODDOG> tenzu: sasl
<tenzu> GODDOG: 太高端了
<GODDOG> tenzu: 自动登陆而已
<GODDOG> 现在我还在用自动信息来实现
<jackness> iMadper, 谢谢了，大神，问题已经解决了 好人呐  想你了
<GODDOG> 但是太慢了 有一些房间就不能自动进入
<GODDOG> 比如＃＃java
<tenzu> GODDOG: 我手动登录的,嗯嗯
<GODDOG> 我这里自动登陆的就有18个房间 那岂不是要
<GODDOG> 累死？
<tenzu> GODDOG: 我只来这里,嗯嗯
<jackness> tenzu, irssi哪里下载啊  命令行下也可以登陆irc了啊 
<GODDOG> jackness: 谷歌自动的
<tenzu> jackness: 你用神马发行版?
<jackness> ubuntu
<GODDOG> jackness: 或者用你的包管理器
<GODDOG> apt－get
<hrzhu> irssi的启动脚本可以设置自动登录的吧
<jackness> 我试试看
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 没有sasl这样的迅速的登陆方式
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 我现在只能配成
<hrzhu> 不没用过sasl 我去看看是什么东西
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 自动发nickserv信息的方式登陆
<hrzhu> 我对irssi明文显示我的密码感到很无奈 
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 自动消息的话直接
<hrzhu> 我先在就是自动发nickserv登录的 就是irssi会把我的密码明文显示出来我觉得很不爽 虽然我这电脑救我一个人用
<jackness> tenzu, 什么命令可以让我修改只读文件啊
<GODDOG> sudo
<hrzhu> sudo
<hrzhu> 万能的sudo
<jackness> sudo 然后呢？
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 没办法了 我还没研究出来如果自动／wc
<GODDOG>  sudo vim filename
<jackness> 我root下用vi打开文件 也可以修改的吧
<GODDOG> 可以
<hrzhu> irssi的脚本都是perl 看不懂啊 要是python或者lua都还好
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 我也不懂
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 自己联想就好了
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 我的系统安装不上正常的perl库 
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 所以我很头痛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hrzhu> 我印象里perl只有老一辈的sa会用perl 没有新人会去学perl了 现在流行ruby
<jackness> 安装好了irssi如何启动呢？
<GODDOG> irssi
<hrzhu> jackness: 终端下打irssi启动
<GODDOG> jackness: 自己官网去
<GODDOG> jackness: 在这里问  你慢慢就不知道问什么了
<tenzu> jackness: 什么情况非得该你没权限的东西?
<GODDOG> ln
<jackness> 呵呵 我喜欢学习啊 我会进入了 不过这个好像要先退出了
<GODDOG> 我觉得 半个小时之内不会看见他了
<GODDOG> 宅男洗内裤去了
<jackness_> iMadper: 我成功了，原来shell下登陆irc如此的简洁
<jackness_> 漂亮啊
<jackness_> 怎么感觉没人说话了啊
<tenzu> 因为就是没人说话了
<jackness_> 晕死 我以为这个连接出什么问题了呢
<jackness_> 原来shell下这么帅的
<tenzu> jackness_: 换个theme更好看
<jackness_> tenzu,可以换主题吗 教我下
<tenzu> jackness_: http://irssi.org/themes
<^k^> tenzu ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<tenzu> jackness_: http://imagebin.org/272148 大概这个样子
<jackness_> tenzu: 我换了个spring感觉就是有点绿色
<hrzhu> 这个绿色看起来好刺眼
<tenzu> jackness_: 个人感觉还是黑底好看些
<onlylove> 不就一客户端么，你们折腾来折腾去……
<jackness_> onlylove: 你怎么了 让你见笑了啊
<tenzu> 我不觉得刺眼
<tenzu> onlylove: 不折腾就说明不蛋疼
<jackness_> onlylove: 我是菜鸟，你又不是不知道的
<tenzu> 现在不折腾,那都是蛋疼过了的
<hrzhu> jackness_: 我觉得你不算很菜 至少不是小白
<onlylove> tenzu: 你还记得那个和女生解释蛋疼概念的么？
<tenzu> 主席就是个例子,木哈哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> onlylove: 谁?
<tenzu> onlylove: 应该不是我解释的
<onlylove> tenzu: 就是说，人正常能承受的疼痛是几个单位，然后生孩子是几个单位，然后蛋疼是几个单位
<onlylove> tenzu: 不是你
<tenzu> onlylove: 阿当吧,要么是勇哥?
<onlylove> tenzu: 我在外面网站看到的
<tenzu> onlylove: 这个理论我倒是看过,生孩子最痛
<jackness_> 这样好看吗？
<onlylove> tenzu: 错，蛋疼比生孩子疼多了
<jackness_> onlylove: 这个如何比较啊
<jackness_> onlylove: 女生没有这种经验，男生也没有生孩子的经验
<onlylove> jackness_: 你觉得能比较么，只不过为了让某些说蛋疼的女生改正粗口而已
<tenzu> onlylove: 看到过帖子说蛋疼比生孩子疼没有科学依据
<onlylove> 如果真的要比较，也是比较单位时间内传递的表达疼痛感的神经递质的多少
<onlylove> tenzu: 两个都没科学依据
<tenzu> onlylove: 这种学术问题,说不清楚,因为疼痛本来就包含太多主观成分
<jackness_> onlylove: 你要这么专业干嘛
<onlylove> tenzu: 原因已经有人说了，女人不知道蛋疼的滋味，男人不知道生孩子的滋味
<onlylove> jackness_: 寻根究底会有很多有意思的事情
<tenzu> onlylove: 神一定知道
<onlylove> tenzu: 其实我想说，被不一样的人踢到感觉是不一样的……所以蛋疼有个程度问题
<jackness_> onlylove: 那这两种疼痛比较多困难啊 要不使用java虚拟机 虚拟一下？
<tenzu> onlylove: 最好还是别疼
<hrzhu> 其实我很想像素子一样义体化啊 然后还能关闭感官系统 多厉害
<onlylove> tenzu: 你总算说对了，不疼是最好的
<jackness_> 这是多么的累啊 
<jackness_> 我的主题怎么没有图片上看到的那么漂亮啊
<hrzhu> 那个主题和你的终端的配色主题有关的 每个人终端配色不一样用统一个主题看起来也不一样的
<jackness_> hrzhu: 那岂不是还要改变别的啊 他的图片上背景是有雨滴的 我的根本没有还是深紫色
<tenzu> jackness_: 你看到的可能是半透明background
<jackness_> tenzu: 怎么使用了主题 感觉没人家图片上好看
<jackness_> tenzu: 让我感觉最大变化的就是这个spring主题了
<GODDOG>  宅男洗完内裤了
<jackness_> tenzu: 怎么感觉主题变了 背景还是没变 人家背景还有图片的啊 怎么改变的
<GODDOG> jackness_: 你的名字后面后一个—
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10下的CPU温度咋是这么高啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449458 13.10下的风扇疯狂的转、疯狂的响，刚开始还以为是双显卡的问题，后来自己在论坛找到方法禁用独显之后，发现风扇疯转问题并没有解决，使用命令查看后确定独显已经关闭。 后来我才找到问题所在：CPU温度过高，导致风扇疯转。 可
<onlylove> 终端不一样，桌面环境不一样
<onlylove> rxvt和xcompmgr什么的
<tenzu> jackness_: terminal开半透明,或者干脆弄个图片当terminal的底色
<jackness_> GODDOG: 什么我的名字后面后一个？
<GODDOG> jackness_: 就是你没有登陆你的名字
<tenzu> jackness_: 前一个irc客户端没退干净
<GODDOG> tenzu: 他是注册了那个名字
<tenzu> GODDOG: 他现在用irssi登录的,之前不是,应该是之前那个没退干净
<tenzu> ip被看了个通透,hoho
<onlylove> 没有注册，应该就是没退干净
<GODDOG> tenzu: 哦 那可能是没有quit
<jackness> GODDOG:现在呢
<onlylove> 明天又要回家……唉，啥时候在家上班啊……
<GODDOG> 看会不会自动变吧
<jackness> GODDOG: 我现在好了吗？
<tenzu> onlylove: 自由职业就可以在家上班了吧
<onlylove> tenzu: 我只是讨厌来回折腾
<GODDOG> jackness: 现在好了
<tenzu> onlylove: 能回家还是好事
<onlylove> tenzu: 所以我觉得春运这是个费时费力不讨好的东西
<jackness> GODDOG: 谢谢了，我刚可能有终端开了别的
<onlylove> tenzu: 每年过年就要那么多人口流量
<GODDOG> jackness: 你的背景是你中断的背景
<tenzu> onlylove: 春运是我最不愿意出行的时段
<GODDOG> jackness: theme改的只是你中断字体和配色方案
<jackness> 终端的背景可以修改吗？
<onlylove> tenzu: 教授这几天有没有祸害小学妹啊
<GODDOG> jackness: 你的ubuntu 找对应的改变方法就好了
<tenzu> onlylove: 哪儿有学妹啊
<GODDOG> jackness: 但是 irssi在终端里没有消息提醒
<GODDOG> jackness: 也不能直接看见图片
<onlylove> tenzu: 我身体一直很差，除了飞机我真不想坐别的交通工具，可飞机太贵坐不起
<tenzu> onlylove: 可以考虑火车卧铺
<GODDOG> jackness: 就靠你解决了
<onlylove> tenzu: 火车要倒车
<onlylove> tenzu: 长途车倒是有趟卧铺，就是不知道能不能赶上，就是赶上了也是半夜到
<jackness> GODDOG: 那么复杂啊看来我菜鸟级别的是没法弄好了啊
<GODDOG> jackness: 大学生？
<Muton> 我的好基友呢
<GODDOG> Muton: 么么嗒
<tenzu> onlylove: 长途汽车即使卧铺也不行
<Muton> GODDOG:  晚上过来给我洗澡
<onlylove> tenzu: 还成吧，我就是讨厌半路要下车一次
<GODDOG> Muton: 我带肥皂过去 帮我解鞋带
<jackness> GODDOG: 我28岁了 在学习java编程的菜鸟
<tenzu> onlylove: 别带太多东西,应该还好
<GODDOG> jackness: 去＃＃java吧
<onlylove> tenzu: 不过还是高铁比较好，再就是想试试磁悬浮列车啥滋味
<tenzu> onlylove: 京津特快体验一下得了,火车坐太久一样不舒服
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你把人扔鸟语频道去你不负责啊？
 * tenzu reboot
<hrzhu> 有java-cn吗
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我还没发现java－cna
<onlylove> tenzu: 哦，还成吧，我最久做过13小时火车，额，实际上是站了13小时
<GODDOG> 话说matlab为神马不能在终端下启动
<GODDOG> 同样是用命令窗口的东西
<onlylove> arguments
<onlylove> 启动参数？
<hrzhu> 没用过matlab，只用过山寨的octave
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我 where matlab 
<jackness> GODDOG: 可是我爱上了imadeper所以不想离开这个地方了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 没有matlab-gtk啥的？
<GODDOG> onlylove:去找找
<onlylove> jackness: 我靠，妹子汉子？
<onlylove> jackness: 我说的是你
<jackness> onlylove: 纯爷们啊
<onlylove> 我靠，我闪人……
<jackness> 只是觉得这个频道很友好啊 
<jackness> 所以不想去java频道了
<jackness> onlylove: 你怕什么我不是gay
<Muton> 友好？
<Muton> 我可要发飙了哈 jackness
<hrzhu> 整个中国就没有用irc的风气 qq永远是主流
<onlylove> 虽然觉得图灵挺可惜的，可是我真受不了gay
<GODDOG> onlylove: 悲剧
<GODDOG> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jackness: 你不是gay你说你爱上imadper?
<GODDOG> onlylove: 只有matlab to TeX
<jackness> Muton: 怎么了 你为什么要发飙了啊
<onlylove> GODDOG: 那你再研究下怎么启动吧
<GODDOG> onlylove: 只能这样了
<jackness> onlylove: 这个爱是感激他在我更加菜的时候回答我的问题啊
<Muton> GODDOG:  基友，这个天真不适合睡觉，睡了一会肚子疼
<jackness> onlylove: 我有女朋友的 而且我女朋友很漂亮
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你要不研究下link文件或者desktop文件看看
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我？ 我表示一片空白
<GODDOG> Muton: 哦？
<GODDOG> Muton: 下雨？
<onlylove> jackness: 你女朋友漂亮不漂亮和我没关系
<GODDOG> jackness: 看见你女朋友的那一刹那
<Muton> GODDOG: 天凉
<GODDOG> jackness: 就知道你这个朋友交定le
<GODDOG> Muton: 多盖被子
<GODDOG> Muton: 我怒删QQ的那妹子在昨晚加我人人了
<Muton> GODDOG: 你不关心我
<GODDOG> Muton: 然后和我说 不经常上网
<GODDOG> Muton: 哦？
<Muton> GODDOG:  你昨晚就和我说了
<GODDOG> Muton: 昨天你没回啊
<Muton> GODDOG: 你这是赤裸裸的炫耀啊
<GODDOG> Muton: 昨天一个晚上没人和我说话
<GODDOG> Muton: 伤心不已啊
<jackness> 看来你们都是熟人啊 都这么了解彼此的
<Muton> GODDOG: 其实我们都看着呢，故意的，我们几个私聊的
<GODDOG> Muton: 只要锄头挥的好
<GODDOG> 这
<onlylove> jackness: 看到goddog是啥了吧，看好自己女朋友
<Muton> GODDOG: 你就像个饥渴的少妇一样在那哀嚎
 * GODDOG 嘻嘻
<jackness> onlylove: 他是搞什么的啊 那么厉害的 
<onlylove> jackness: 专门挖人墙角的
<GODDOG> jackness: 你别吐槽我好不好
<jackness> onlylove: 我很害怕啊 还有这样的人啊 我真怕啊 挖墙脚 我赶紧把我女朋友藏起来
<GODDOG> Muton: 借牛头人一用
<GODDOG> 召唤牛头人———> jackness 
<jackness> GODDOG: 你要干什么？
<Muton> 自从我见到GODDOG的一刹那，我就知道，他的墙角我挖定了
<GODDOG> jackness: 没只是个冷笑话
<GODDOG> 这
<jackness> Muton: 他女朋友你这么喜欢？
<Muton> GODDOG:  牛头人是我的，召唤牛头人--> jackness
<onlylove> jackness: 说着玩的
<jackness> 难道说niutouren这个账号也是imadper？
<GODDOG> 我操 我觉我我混乱了 矩阵和数组的概念
<Muton> jackness:  我已经饥不择食了，是个女的就行 不要让我看到你
<hrzhu> 我总是情不自禁的把 jackness 看成 jackass
<jackness> Muton: 我是男的，请收手吧
<jackness> hrzhu: 晕死
<Muton> jackness: 让我看到你，我会挖你墙角的
<Muton> 你们都是学生么
<jackness> Muton: 你还是收手吧 立地成佛吧 挖墙脚对不起世界人民
<jackness> 你们太邪恶了 还是iMadper好
<GODDOG> jackness: 男女比例七比一 
<Muton> 七个男人和一个女人的故事
<GODDOG> 一对情侣三对基
<GODDOG> 当我外国人说 do you have a QQ number?
<GODDOG> 我特么一定是疯了
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • ubuntu(64位)全志A20执行./build.sh -p sun7i_android后出现错误，大虾求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449459 错误输出： mkscript current setting: Chip: sun7i Platform: android Board: Output Dir: /home/wangjian/a20/lichee/out/android/common INFO: build lichee ... INFO: build buildroot ... external toolchain has been installed INFO: build buildroot OK. INFO:
<^k^> ─> build kernel ... INFO: prepare toolchain ... Building kernel build standby make: Entering directory `/home/wangjian/a20/lichee/linux-3.3/ar …
<LatnokX> topic
<Muton> JJ bom
<jackness> GODDOG: 说实话 我不知道你从事的是什么行业 为什么女孩子那么少 你可以找软件测试的 我们软件测试班级90%都是女的
<GODDOG> jackness: 电子
<GODDOG> jackness: 哦 我还没入行
<jackness> GODDOG: 电子 当然女生少 你是学生啊 
<GODDOG> jackness: 19岁大学生一枚 
<jackness> GODDOG: 明白了 好小的孩子啊 我都28了 以后有问题你教教我 我认你做干弟弟了
<GODDOG> jackness: 额
<GODDOG> 看我的昵称就明白了
<jackness> GODDOG: 你的昵称能看出来什么啊 我什么都没看出来啊 
<GODDOG> jackness: GOD 和 DOG之见没有空格
<GODDOG> 晚饭去了
<October21> em fvck
<railly> 求dota2的邀请码
<wujie> 在干吗啊
<jackness> 这里好安静啊
<jackness> 没有人在吗
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * jiero 的老实自动相机终于有了配套的相机包和三脚架
<wujie> :-S 
<jiero> wujie: 。拿出你的相机来。
<jiero> 照相还是10M就够了
<jiero> 不用14M了
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac841320
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 一图流：看看球员们变矮了多萌 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wzssyqa> kk timeout了一天了
<myu> 普通键盘能拆键帽吗？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Muton> 能啊
<Muton> myu: 一扣就掉
<myu> Muton: 不敢动啊，看着好像都要变形了……
<Muton> myu: 
<Muton> 和网吧一样不
<myu> Muton: 就是普通50块的
<Muton> myu:  一样就放心抠
<Muton> 抠吧
<myu> 好的
<Muton> 没事的
<Muton> 我保证
<Muton> 先抠F键
<Muton> myu 
<myu> 为啥？
<Muton> f12 一类的
<Muton> 用的少
<Muton> 我怕你不会用力抠坏了，
<myu> Muton: ……
<Muton> 所有的键盘都能抠
<myu> Muton: 朝那个方向抠？
<Muton> 我这个技术是在网吧练习的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有用合肥移动的朋友？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449460 在移动下不能拨号，我的猫是ZTE的，以前在电信下可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-09-28 19:44
<Muton> 先把手指插进去
<myu> Muton: 想当年我们学校周围的网吧键盘都严重缺键
<Muton> 钩住键冒下边 往外抠就行了
<myu> 关键手指伸不进去……
<Muton> myu: 意思意思就行了
<Muton> myu能抠出来就行了
<myu> 好的
<ycq> nobody?
<Transfusion> 今天我装了彪悍的麒麟OS
<Transfusion> 简直是个大杂烩
<maplebeats> SSD哪个牌子的好啊 
<jiero> maplebeats: 三星
<jiero> maplebeats: 都差不多吧。
<maplebeats> jiero: 三星？
<maplebeats> =-=
<jiero> maplebeats: 卖傻牌子
<maplebeats> jiero: 呃。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 哪个牌子不做过烂东西就不正常了
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为你在找最好的。
<maplebeats> jiero: 呃。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 既然某做过不是最好的，肯定就是烂牌子
<jiero> maplebeats: 好孩子好孩子
<jiero> maplebeats: 买啥 vps 好呐？
<maplebeats> jiero: - -！
<jiero> maplebeats: 最终你买了啥？
<maplebeats> jiero: 我还在纠结
<jiero> maplebeats: 买终身保固的呗。
<jiero> maplebeats: 笔记本用？
<maplebeats> 恩那
<jiero> maplebeats: 过滤：低发热，低功耗，长寿命，快速度，便宜。
<jiero> maplebeats: 故障率低
<maplebeats> - -
<maplebeats> 哪个牌子的啊
<jiero> maplebeats: kingston？
<maplebeats> kingston我查了下，听说是个坑
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 KDE桌面环境 想让笔记本做热点，出问题了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449461 在网络设置里想打开个热点，提示WPA Ad-Hoc disabled due to kernel bugs 这是什么问题？是因为内核bug吗，该如何解决呢？ 望知道的同志不吝赐教，感谢感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mueryidao — 2013-09-28 2
<^k^> ─> 0:40
<maplebeats> 三星为什么没有64G的。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我买了个三星的120G
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<msu1991> .
<msu1991> http://imagebin.org/272180 怎么安装cotave的包，我不知道具体解压在哪里，
<jiero> maplebeats: 好，快速决断。比adam强
<maplebeats> jiero: 尼妈，刚刚付完钱忘了用优惠卷，结果又重新下定单
<maplebeats> jiero: 等退钱，我靠
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一直以为启动栏上的图标不能拖动排序，今天居然可以了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449463 先把图标脱离启动栏，再找个地方放上去。^_^。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-09-28 20:56
<maplebeats> 120G的SSD，我是不是应该分两个区，一个装linux一个装windows呢
<msu1991> 好像是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • GMLive安装成功看不到节目。出了什么问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449465 打开显示《您还未安装sopcast程序，所以GMLive还不能支持它。 请您安装以上程序。谢谢。》安装正常可是运行看不到节目。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-09-28 21:09
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好安静呀
<msu1991> matlab不破解能用吗
<msu1991> matlab为什么要破解
<msu1991> 不是有序列号吗
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu13.04 gnome3.8 主题怎么搞成透明的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449466 不是最上方的任务栏透明。。compiz貌似不好用了。。应该怎么搞啊。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mudboy — 2013-09-28 22:06
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问ubuntu下有什么软件能够播放kux视频格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449467 今天上土豆下了几个搞笑视频，发现有几个是kux格式的，打不开，上网搜索也找不到答案，就到这里来请教各位了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zadrsnwxh — 2013-09-28 22:07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求仙贝解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449468 kubuntu如何设置使其删除文件时提示是否删除 统计信息: 发表于 由 kldymcx — 2013-09-28 22:23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮忙！！ubuntu13.04 Tweak应用软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449470 安装ubuntu13.04已经有一段时间了，最近一直在安装Tweak和configpiz之类的东西， 结果安装好后就是打开后就闪退，使用命令打开Tweak 出现一下提示，这该怎么办？？ king@king-Aspire-4750:~$ ubuntu-tweak compizconfig - Info: Backend : gsettings com
<^k^> ─> pizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile : unity 段错误 king@king-Aspire-4750:~$ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cb2 …
<GODDOG> 啦啦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮忙！！ubuntu13.04 Tweak应用软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449471 安装ubuntu13.04已经有一段时间了，最近一直在安装Tweak和configpiz之类的东西， 结果安装好后就是打开后就闪退，使用命令打开Tweak 出现一下提示，这该怎么办？？ king@king-Aspire-4750:~$ ubuntu-tweak compizconfig - Info: Backend : gsettings com
<^k^> ─> pizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile : unity 段错误 king@king-Aspire-4750:~$ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cb2 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tcstory> make
<tcstory> 初来乍到
<GODDOG> 那你make 什么啊
<tcstory> 大错字
<tcstory> 马克
<tcstory> 听说这里很水 所以我来看看
<GODDOG> 大家多水水 水就深了
<tcstory> 你用的是什么版本的linux 啊
<tcstory> 我用的是elementary os
<GODDOG> 不同年龄没有可比性啊
<tcstory> :-D
<tcstory> 为啥这样说
<GODDOG> 不同年龄喜欢的东西不同 
<GODDOG> tcstory: 工作了？ 还是大学生？
<tcstory> d大二
<tcstory> 以后应该会做linux下的工作
<tcstory> 应该是左面软件的开发把
<tcstory> 你呢？难道是扣脚大叔？:-D
<GODDOG> tcstory: 我也大二
<GODDOG> os X系统 既然你觉得这里水 那 请多指教
<tcstory> 那你
<tcstory> 那么有钱啊
<tcstory> 我买不起macbook 啊
<tcstory> 土豪 我们做朋友把
<GODDOG> tcstory: 那是我父母的钱 电脑也是用的东西
<tcstory> 但是你也是土豪
<GODDOG> tcstory: 你能说一个木匠买了一个贵一点的锤子就
<GODDOG> tcstory: 土豪了么？ 
<tcstory> 那你为啥 用macbook呢？ 喜欢这个系统想从事os x 的软件开发吗
<GODDOG> tcstory: 不是 父母说好
<GODDOG> tcstory: 你的电脑也不是你自己的钱买的就不要
<GODDOG> tcstory: 说我了
<tcstory> 那你 到底是从事linux 的开发还是 os x 的开发
<GODDOG> tcstory: 考研吧
<GODDOG> tcstory: 你是计科咯
<tcstory> 为啥考研
<tcstory> 考研有意思吗？要做软件拯救世界
<tcstory> 计科 是什么
<tcstory> 我是计算机的
<GODDOG> tcstory: 做老狮啊
<GODDOG> tcstory: 计算计科学
<tcstory> 做老师没意思
<Guest86440> 还好吧。。。
<tcstory> 我去洗澡了 以后再聊
<Guest86440> 嗯哼~~
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 能
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 什么能？
<gebjgd> god因爲我的raspi 24小時開機
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 能看到你的聊天記錄
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 而且這個頻道有日誌
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 跪求查看日志的方法
<hrzhu> 有人用hhkb lite2的吗
<gebjgd> GODDOG: google freenode
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 好的
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 蛋疼？
<hrzhu> gebjgd: 不蛋疼啊 我就是想知道hhkb lite2的键冒能不能拆 我的键盘用了一年多有点脏
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 你真是財主
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 我在帝國主義國家的只能膜拜你了
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 膜拜
<hrzhu> hhkb lite2是穷人版的 只要几百 hhkb pro才是土豪用的 2k一个
<krfantasy> 薄膜不蛋疼么...
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 我在用以前打工的時候 學校破的鍵盤
<hrzhu> 不蛋腾 我看中的是键位。。。
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 我修好的
<hrzhu> esc离的近 用vim很舒服 control的位置对小拇指很友好 用emacs也舒服
<tcstory> d
<hrzhu> 除了hhkb 和老的sun系统上的键盘 我找不到其他这种键位的键盘了
<gebjgd> logitech鍵盤路過
<GODDOG> 都是有钱人
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 用logitech鍵盤還有錢？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 我用的叫 本地郎
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 好名字  從來沒聽說過
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 怎么说能 老师给的
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 你付出了什麼代價——
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 不信
<gebjgd> . o O Ö?
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 那天我配了个台式
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 我没有键盘 就说老师借我一个
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 他就給了你這個名牌——
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 老师说那个示波器下面那个你拿走吧
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 嗯
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 说到底式学校财产
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 還不是你父母的錢買的
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 人們的稅收u
<GODDOG>  gebjgd 是啊 我拿一个也是应该的 
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 就是
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 又不是什麼好鍵盤  隨便拿
<GODDOG> gebjgd:嗯
<GODDOG> 白
<Muton> hello JJ
<Muton> GODDOG. 来给我洗澡
<gebjgd> GODDOG: Muton 讓你幫他搓澡
<Muton> GODDOG: 
<Muton> 给我洗澡
<GODDOG> GODDOG: 我闪现下你都发现了
<Muton> 哼哼
<GODDOG> Muton: 在看妹子跳舞
<Muton> GODDOG: 蒙古包的脱衣舞？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: phatch真是神器
<mayli> Muton: wa
<Muton> mayli: ？？
<Muton> mayli 小妹妹有事没
<mayli> Muton: no
<gebjgd> mayli: 美麗撒嗎
<mayli> gebjgd: no sama
<gebjgd> mayli: 怎麼還不睡覺
<mayli> gebjgd: -4时差
<^k^> 05:09
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-29
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，双显卡ubuntu13.04软件源安装Ati专有驱动重启后无unity和窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449475 如题，在网上找了解决方法貌似都不好用啊。。。怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 usyoung — 2013-09-29 0:14
<Muton> 今天我生日
<Muton> 基友出来祝贺下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助ubuntu关机或重启后无法开机（红屏） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449479 求助ubuntu关机或重启后无法开机（红屏） 就是在启动菜单之后， Ubuntu 开机进度条之前。 一直卡在红屏哪里。。（有时候重复几次也能正常登录） 恩，显卡驱动是附件 统计信息: 发表于 由 ord1ndev — 2013-09-29 4:04
<mayli> Muton: HB
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu装VirtualBox宽度无法达到1024，有边框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449481 我笔记本装了ubuntu12.04，里面安装了VirtualBox虚拟了一个XP。 ubuntu的分辨率是1366＊768（16：9） xp的分辨率是1024＊768 现在VirtualBox的宽度无法达到1024，窗口的下面有滚动条，好烦人。。。 asdf.png 图的右下角，有个滚动条。
<^k^> ─> 窗口达不到XP的1024宽度 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtwksse — 2013-09-29 9:02
<tinlee> 谁有好的产品原型工具给推荐个？
<MeaCulpa> .
<leemeng0x61> +
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 12.04 64位下安装cisco IOU 无法建立动态链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449482 运行的时候提示错误 lab0# . ./start ../wrapper-linux../wrapper-linux: : error while loading shared librarieserror while loading shared libraries: : libcrypto.so.4libcrypto.so.4: : wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 [1]- 退出 127 ../wrapper-linux -m ../i8
<^k^> ─> 6bi_linux-adventerprisek9-ms -p 3001 -- -e 1 -s 1 -n 1024 1 [2]+ 退出 127 ../wrapper-linux -m ../i86bi_linux-adventerprisek9-ms -p 3002 -- …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 20多年开发后GNU Hurd发布0.5版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449483 庆祝GNU三十周岁，十余年没更新的GNU内核项目 发布了 最新的版本 GNU Hurd 0.5 、 GNU Mach 1.4 和 GNU MIG 1.4 。Hurd内核设计取代Unix内核，最早的开发始于1986年，1991年5月正式公布，名称是“HIRD of Unix Replacing Daemons”的递归缩写。GNU Mach是GNU Hu
<^k^> ─> rd使用的微内核，上一个版本GNU Mach 1.3还是在2002年5月发布的。GNU MIG则是Mach的接口生成器，上个版本[urlhttp …
<AndChat|2004> 这个频道果然还有活人在
<void1> 这里可是中国最大的irc频道啊…
<AndChat|2004> 几年前还很热闹的
<iMadper> AndChat|2004: 现在也很热闹. 
<iMadper> AndChat|2004: 不过, 你看看这时间, 要么还没起, 要么在火车上回家, 要么刚回老家跟家人团聚.
<AndChat|2004> 哦 要多混混 现在手机也能上了
<iMadper> AndChat|2004: 四五年前的手机就能上... 再往前就不知道了
<AndChat|2004> 很久没用过 out了
<void1> 几年前这里也是一个样
<Muton> andchat 牛逼哄哄
<AndChat|2004> 我是好奇看看这个上古时代的东东
<iMadper> AndChat|2004: 我来这里这么多年, 没变过...
<void1> 还行，国外用的人还是很多
<iMadper> void1: 有些公司, 内部用irc来沟通的... 比如, 蔽公司....
<void1> iMadper, 但是通话怎么办呢？
<iMadper> void1: 有思科的系统
<iMadper> void1: 另外一个东西了就是...
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 乃还在好了哋啊
<void1> iMadper, redhat?
<iMadper> void1: small redhat
<void1> 所以不用微软产品咯
<imtxc> iMadper: 流B 啊
<iMadper> void1: 用吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 蔽厂通讯还是靠吼。。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 乃们不用扣扣?
<void1> 那其实microsoft lync很好用啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，今天周日！
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用
<void1> 不知道多少大单位在用呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那我题错了, 重新t一下
<imtxc> iMadper: 交流方式主要靠吼
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Marmot-Ama-Dablam-Down-Jacket/dp/B0055J3UNU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380420090&sr=8-2&keywords=Ama+Dablam   买了这个了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Marmot-Ama-Dablam-Down-Jacket/dp/B0055J3UNU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380420090&sr=8-2&keywords=Ama+Dablam -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 衣服么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的. 
<imtxc> 那我就不点开了
<iMadper> imtxc: down jacket嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你都不需要衣服的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在地摊买
<iMadper> imtxc: 我记得你明明是上地铁就脱衣服的呀...
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天看本子去来着
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我都不用看, 就知道买啥...
<AndChat|2004> 太贵了 买不起
<imtxc> freeflying_away: 乃的那个本儿国内只有JD 有卖
<imtxc> iMadper: 高端货好多啊
<imtxc> iMadper: dell 之类的，都有1080 屏幕的 13寸本
<iMadper> imtxc: fujitsu
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 都贵很
<iMadper> imtxc: fujitsu吧... 民用级做工最好的了
<imtxc> iMadper: 做工好的很贵吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 我见到有人在用，应该是低端货，看起来跟 acer 之类的没什么区别啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 那是2-3k的货. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 高端的fujitsu都是made in 霓虹
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天看了一圈儿，好本子我都买不起，所以干脆买二手货算了，直接把预算降低到 3k-
<jusss> iMadper: ./xxx.sh > /dev/null 还是输出到了屏幕，
<jusss> iMadper: 这个怎么办
<iMadper> jusss: > 只是重定向标准输出而已
<iMadper> jusss: 你可能还有别的输出
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ..
<jusss> iMadper: 脚本里面的输出怎么定向？
<imtxc> jusss: $2>
<jusss> i
<jusss> imtxc: $2是啥，忘了
<iMadper> jusss: redirect standard error   google这个关键词
<imtxc> jusss: 你的需求是什么嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的需求是, 漂亮妹子
<imtxc> iMadper: 打算淘一个顶配的 x201.... 还是 16:10 的屏幕
<iMadper> imtxc: jusss 的需求就是你
<iMadper> imtxc: .............. 渣渣...
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: uefi都不知吃吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: uefi都不支持吧
<imtxc> uefi 折腾
<iMadper> imtxc: bios才折腾
<iMadper> imtxc: 有了uefi, 再也不用需要恢复grub了!
<imtxc> 这不是你们这些跟微软合作密切的企业用的东西么
<iMadper> imtxc: 再也不用担心重装windows会覆盖linux启动相关的东西了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不开secure boot不就行了?!
 * imtxc 羡慕得到微软认证的企业
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的那个 $2> 是啥意思?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你确定$2是2?
<imtxc> 好吧 &>
<iMadper> imtxc: command > file-name 2>&1  不是都这么写吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: &> 不是更简单么
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧..
<jusss> iMadper: imtxc ……不应该是2
<jusss> 2是err我知道
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=8239645249&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13728393:1380419838_3k4_2059012744&upsid=a636cd721f916d55ce7002472e7f98d9&clk1=a636cd721f916d55ce7002472e7f98d9
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Roccat/冰豹 LUA 路亚豹游戏鼠标LOL星际专用秒杀KINZU 特价-tmall.com天猫
<jusss> iMadper: 我写了个sh，里面就一句arpspoof，然后怎么不让arpspoof输出到1
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天打算去店里面试试侯总的那个本子来着，结果没有。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这鼠标好？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 候总是海涛的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: roccat! 
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不太需要鼠标
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在连本都没有。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 很贵的东西, 不敢想像
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在竟然比kinzu还便宜
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要买？
<imtxc> iMadper: 这两天还是算了，快递指不定放假送不送。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 也对. 
<jusss> iMadper: 怎么办
<jusss> iMadper: arpspoof的输出是2？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:24 
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来买不起高清屏了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的 nec 那个，是什么价位来着？
<iMadper> jusss: 刚在z秒杀
<iMadper> imtxc: 5k
<iMadper> imtxc: 4k多 + 转运费
<imtxc> iMadper: 15‘ 的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己查吧, 分不清了, 13/15, 反正都差不多的配置
<iMadper> imtxc: 好像lavie z 是13的....
<imtxc> nec 的货，怎么样啊
<imtxc> 5k 的话倒不错
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:31 
<jusss> iMadper: arpspoof是个持续输出，>/dev/null 还是会输出到std output
<imtxc> jusss: 说了 &> /dev/null 啊
<jusss> 我掉了？
<jusss> eexpress: help
<jusss> eexpress: bash脚本里arpspoof是个持续输出的，怎么不让它输出到屏幕
<jusss> imtxc: 哦，延迟太高，没看到…
<imtxc> iMadper: 你确定 lavie z 的键盘你能接受？
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须呀
<imtxc> 日文键盘
<iMadper> imtxc: 绝大多数时间, 外接键盘
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用过这货的真机器么
<jusss> imtxc: &就后台了，能不后台吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 在外面的时候, 很少对键盘有强烈需求
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用过韩文键盘, 感觉键位没有问题
<imtxc> jusss: 2>&1 1>/dev/null
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [三星]编程求组合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449486 1 任务内容： 从 0～9 十个数字中找出所有满足 口口口 + 口口口 = 口口口口 的组合。 2 任务的难度： 三星 3 任务的目的： 学习 Linux 下编程 4 任务所涉及的软件： 任何语言 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 1-2天 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2013-09-29 10:3
<^k^> ─> 9
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用笔记本一般不接外接键盘，而且，也没有外接键盘用了
<imtxc> 然后发现我好像没有能付得起这笔记本价格的日元信用卡
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<jusss> imtxc: &>是啥意思
<imtxc> jusss: 刚才我给你的是错的，你没有发现？
<imtxc> ……………………………………
<jusss> imtxc: …
<jusss> imtxc: 我bash一点不会
<imtxc> jusss: 好吧，你随便搜一下重定向就知道了，我给你说的 2>&1 1>/dev/null 这种是错的
<hceasy> 3
<jusss> imtxc: …
<jusss> imtxc: 我想知道这怎么解决？sh里有arpspoof持续输出到屏幕，怎么不让它输出到屏幕
<imtxc> jusss: ./*.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1
<jusss> imtxc: a>xx和a 1>xx不同？
<GODDOG> 早
<jusss> imtxc: arpspoof的输出怎么会是2？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • etc/inittab？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449487 刚开始学linux，现在装的ubuntu是13.04版本，看的视频教程里说可在etc文件夹下找到inittab，但自己去找时却没发现这文件，请大神帮忙指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Anenn — 2013-09-29 10:58
<imtxc> jusss: 那得看你的脚本吧
<jusss> imtxc: cat myarp    arpspoof —i wlp3s0 —t xx xx 这就是脚本
<jusss> imtxc: #!/bin/bash
<imtxc> jusss: 看 arpspoof 里面啊
<jusss> imtxc: arpspoof 每3秒输出一行信息
<jusss> imtxc: arpspoof输出的是std err？
<imtxc> jusss: 我怎么知道。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在win7下删除ubuntu分区，出现grub rescue http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449488 我原先电脑是win7的主分区C，扩展的有DEF三个分区，在F上扩展出来50G安装了ubuntu麒麟13.04，后来自己手贱，在win7下把新分出来的区直接“删除卷”了，还将F盘扩展了，扩展的就是原来那50G的分区 开机之后就出现grub rescue了 按照
<^k^> ─> 网上的各种拯救方法试了一天，各种不灵 在grub rescue下输入ls，出来 （hd0）（hd0，msdos7）（hd0，msdos6）（ …
<iMadper> imtxc: 想买个express card 的声卡, 发现好贵
<jusss> iMadper: 你用ibus吗？我安装ibus发现ibus掉出来后输入不了字符了
<iMadper> jusss: 不用.
<imtxc> iMadper: 神的声卡？
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 
<imtxc> 那能不贵么
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.56.FIawN5&id=25009744446
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 创新X-Fi Notebook Express Card 笔记本声卡SB0950-淘宝网
<imtxc> 买它做什么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 听歌...
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> 你的x230 有这样的接口？
<jusss> 安装字体 修改语音环境 配置xterm .bashrc
<iMadper> imtxc: 废话
<imtxc> iMadper: 不如买个外置的 usb 解码器
<iMadper> jusss: 便携呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 便携呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 便携不如买 mp3
<iMadper> imtxc: 推不好吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ
<iMadper> imtxc: fiio的x3?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 x3 据说可以
<imtxc> 不过国货也就那水平了
<imtxc> 也就是 学林960 的水平
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧... 就看操作方式方便与否
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有, 格式, 中文, 歌词, 续航
<iMadper> imtxc: 图省事, 就m10, 各方面都不太差
<imtxc> iMadper: 连中文名都没有。。。
<imtxc> 而且，歌词功能太山寨了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么连中文名都没有?
<imtxc> iMadper: M10
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡!!! m10中文支持最完美了!
<imtxc> 。。。 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: tascom的中文经常出问题而已
<iMadper> imtxc: m10很咱的
<iMadper> 很赞的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个声卡接到笔记本上，外面那一块是在外面的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有特别好的, 几k
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 太贵了，没啥必要
<imtxc> 笔记本儿自带声卡就可以了嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 也是
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-498556-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 创新 SB0950 笔记本用 ExpressCard 外置声卡 开箱+听感 - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<Muton> 我的理由呢
<jusss> iMadper: 咋没zh_CN.utf8
<Muton> 地球人笔记本怎么样
<iMadper> jusss: 你tmd说什么呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 感觉就是个累赘
<imtxc> Muton: 地球人。。。
<imtxc> Muton: 这么跟你说吧
<Muton> 为什么这么说
<iMadper> jusss: 都不知道你在干嘛, 哪里没有这东西
<Muton> 外星人笔记本也没以前好了
<imtxc> Muton: 我认识一货，买了个 8k 的地球人，貌似是什么 2g 独显，然后玩 KOF97 的时候，温度最低 80度
<jusss> iMadper: cannot change locale zh CN.utf8 no such file
<iMadper> jusss: 你的操作
<Muton> 我擦
<imtxc> Muton: 然后过了20天，那货把那货 3k 卖掉了。。。
<Muton> 8000
<Muton> 太便宜了
<iMadper> jusss: 都tm来这么久了, 还要挤牙膏...
<iMadper> jusss: 你的操作是啥呀
<imtxc> 唉，当时他说要 3k 出，我觉得收的话太黑了没好意思下手
<jusss> iMadper: 我在.bashrc export LC= zh CN.utf8
<Muton> 一朋友买了20000的外星人
<imtxc> 好歹也是 8k 的本用了 20天
<iMadper> jusss: 你生成那个了吗?
<imtxc> 买外星人为嘛不买台式机呢
<jusss> 忘了
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 那你去看一下呀
<jusss> 2个月前装的系统后来一直没进去
<iMadper> jusss: 现在, 去看一下!
<jusss> 都忘了位置了…
<iMadper> jusss: sudo vim /etc/locale.gen 
<jusss> iMadper: 里面全是#
<iMadper> jusss: 哪个是你想要的, 取消前面的#
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，然后需要什么更新吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 执行: locale-gen
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<imtxc> iMadper: 别人给我的代码里面一堆莫名其妙的空格，烦死了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有没有author?
<iMadper> imtxc: 发邮件过去码
<iMadper> 骂
<imtxc> iMadper: 也不能怪他们。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不能惯他们这坏毛病
<imtxc> iMadper: 用win 里面的编辑器写出来的
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计他们也没发现。。。。
<pity> imtxc: 去空格好像比去空行难
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟他们说, 让他们修改自己编辑器的crlf
<yunfan> imtxc: 说不定人家就是喜欢冬天里暖暖的感觉呢 我认识一个人 冬天就开超频来取暖
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后 emacs  里面看起来就这样 http://imagebin.org/272243 cc pity 
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<imtxc> 空行里面加毛儿的空格啊。。。。
<imtxc> 有的还在行末加个空格。。。。
<imtxc> 或者 tab
<yunfan> imtxc: iMadper 你们这些emacer自己用不用elisp?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有预感，我的新伙伴们不是省油的灯
<imtxc> yunfan: 我不会 elisp
<huntxu> imtxc: 這是不好的tailing space吧
<imtxc> huntxu: 谁说不是呢。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 直接罵啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便一个正则就搞定了
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你玩emacs怎么配置？
<iMadper> yunfan: 好多vimer也不会vim脚本
<adam8157> iMadper: 收到了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没呢, 今天应该能吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看已经配送了
<adam8157> iMadper: 2013-09-29 10:29:31 北京海淀区中关村公司:进行派件扫描；派送业务员：孟召恩
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的, 我去前台看看
<adam8157> yunfan: 十一干啥
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254498.htm
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: 太阳能笔记本Ubuntu SOL 将于12月问世_Netbook 上网本 / 平板 / Ultrabook_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没到.
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是vim支持其他语言配置啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 在家看文档
<iMadper> adam8157: 我买了一件羽绒服
<yunfan> adam8157: 你有好计划？
<adam8157> yunfan: 啧啧
<iMadper> yunfan: emacs也可以用python扩展. 我见过
<adam8157> iMadper: 哪里买的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 淘宝
<yunfan> iMadper: 关键是你用没用过 
<iMadper> yunfan: 我自己用elisp写小函数呀
<iMadper> yunfan: 有什么问题吗?
<iMadper> yunfan: 大型的, 我写不来, 用别人的插件
<iMadper> yunfan: 完全不懂你在纠结什么
<iMadper> adam8157: ---
<iMadper>  drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c | 145 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++---
<iMadper>  drivers/firmware/efi/efivars.c    |   3 +-
<iMadper>  drivers/firmware/efi/vars.c       |  39 +++-------
<^k^> iMadper:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper>  include/linux/efi.h               |   4 +-
<iMadper>  4 files changed, 151 insertions(+), 40 deletions(-)
<iMadper>  
<adam8157> iMadper: 干啥
<iMadper> diff --git a/drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c b/drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c
<iMadper> index 5002d50..53001a5 100644
<iMadper> --- a/drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c
<iMadper> +++ b/drivers/firmware/efi/efi-pstore.c
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是 我是在想 如果搞clojure开发 招人麻烦 所以可以考虑从emacser里挖掘
<iMadper> @@ -18,14 +18,12 @@ module_param_named(pstore_disable, efivars_pstore_disable, bool, 0644);
<iMadper>  
<iMadper>  static int efi_pstore_open(struct pstore_info *psi)
<iMadper>  {
<yunfan> adam8157: 你十一有啥计划 可以带我去不
<iMadper> -	efivar_entry_iter_begin();
<iMadper>  	psi->data = NULL;
<iMadper>  	return 0;
<iMadper>  }
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有...
<jusss> arch下的ibus拼音不是ibus-pinyin吗？
<jusss> 怎么不是呀
<yunfan> adam8157: 去登山不
<adam8157> yunfan: 没人叫我
<jusss> 而且还有nv的分辨率问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 再多凑两个就差不多可以了啊
<jusss> 怎么各种问题呀
<adam8157> yunfan: 得有专业人士带队
<yunfan> adam8157: 这取决于你登什么山
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们都是爬野山, 至少两个gps和两个手台
<yunfan> adam8157: 我倒是可以找到专业人士
<yunfan> 生存狂吧里有不少帝都的专业人士  我还看过他们登山拍的视频
<iMadper> .... nnnnd, 贴错剪贴板了....
<yunfan> iMadper: 真没面子啊 带帽子都被啊蛋给kick
<adam8157> yunfan: 我这是解除他的痛苦
<iMadper> yunfan: adam8157 帮我kick了, 我很感激他
<yunfan> 而且啊蛋上次忽悠我说没帽子 这回可被我抓现行了 adam8157 
<adam8157> yunfan: 被摘过一段时间
<adam8157> 然后又得雪了
<yunfan> adam8157: 可惜你对创客不敢兴趣 要不然我倒是想找人一起去参观
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥玩儿
<yunfan> adam8157: 就是硬件黑客的玩意  比如3d打印
<iMadper> adam8157: 你平时怎么从一个邮件里面拔下patch出来?
<adam8157> iMadper: C
<iMadper> adam8157: aha?
<adam8157> iMadper: mutt里C, 然后git am
<yunfan> 不是v看附件么
<iMadper> adam8157: c表示啥? 不在mutt里面呢?
<nyfair> g mutt
<adam8157> iMadper: 表示copy to
<^k^> nyfair: mutt A small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. News , documentation, software download, bug reporting system and mailing list.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦... 好吧...
<adam8157> yunfan: v的话会丢失header
<yunfan> iMadper: 你按v会出来附件列表 然后选择你想要的附件 按s保存
<adam8157> yunfan: patch需要的作者什么的就没了
<adam8157> yunfan: v的话会丢失header...
<iMadper> nyfair: 本来有事情要你帮忙的, 不过现在看到你, 忘了是什么事情了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你说的是那种patch全文发成邮件征文的吧
<yunfan> 正文
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不用matt呀....
<adam8157> yunfan: 是的, 标准的 git send-email那种
<nyfair> iMadper: 情感咨询？
<\q> adam8157: C是copy to mailbox，一般人用Maildir吧，然後就會創建一個新的Maildir
<iMadper> nyfair: 不是... 
<yunfan> 么办法  那该死的说mutt
<yunfan> 知心阿姨热线
<adam8157> \q: 是的啊, git am可以接受maildir
<huntxu> iMadper: 你郵件客戶端不能另存嘛？！
<huntxu> yunfan: 誰發patch用附件？
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.guao.hk/posts/force-youtube-to-use-the-html5-player.html 这同时可以解决youtube缓冲停滞的问题
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没订阅那个列表呀....
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 强制让浏览器使用 YouTube HTML 5 播放器的脚本 | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<yunfan> huntxu: 我这种newbie
<adam8157> iMadper: patchwork勉强可以用一用
<adam8157> iMadper: kernel.patchwork.org
<nyfair> adam8157: youtube不是一个虚构的网站么？
<iMadper> adam8157: 好的,  thx
<adam8157> nyfair: 心诚则灵
<huntxu> iMadper: archive上down plaintext不行嗎
<yunfan> 腻歪阿姨
<nyfair> adam8157: 4tube比较好看
<jusss> adam8157: ibus拼音的包名称是啥呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 错了, 是patchwork.kernel.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Project List - Patchwork (@ kernel.org)
<adam8157> jusss: ibus-pinyin
<nyfair> g 4tube
<iMadper> huntxu: 后面有很多没用的东西... -- to unsub this maillist please之类的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<^k^> nyfair: 4tube Watch over 164330 porn videos and 4136 Pornstars for FREE on |4tube|.com - updated with dozens of new videos every day!
 * iMadper 先去吃饭
<huntxu> iMadper: 貌似---之後的會直接被去掉啊
<adam8157> nyfair: ....你到底是中二妹子还是中二少年....
<\q> adam8157: cpupower iw好多東西首頁都是kernel.org了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<iMadper> huntxu: 是咩?
<yunfan> adam8157: 我先沉下去了 要是有什么好活动 记得gtalk通知我
<adam8157> \q: 啥cpupower...
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<nyfair> adam8157: 我是有良心的bot
<imtxc> yunfan: 抄配置啊
<jusss> adam8157: arch下的ibus-pinyin这个包里的好像不是呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 你忘了git send-email最後有行--然後一行git版本號
<huntxu> iMadper: 那之後的都沒事了啊
 * adam8157 slaps nyfair for the human glory
<jusss> adam8157: 不是我们用的拼音呀
<adam8157> jusss: 我不用arch也不用ibus..
<jusss> adam8157: 那你debian下用fctix？
<adam8157> .
<jusss> 谁用ibus呀 help
<adam8157> @pwu
<adam8157> huntxu: --加一个空格是标准的签名分隔符
<huntxu> fcitx是狗用的
<adam8157> ...
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> 。。。
<jusss> huntxu: ibus打jin直接出来两个字，不是今，这是怎么回事
<imtxc> huntxu: 乃用嘛输入法
<jusss> 擦，终于正常了，
<jusss> 安装ibus-libpinyin
<imtxc> adam8157: debian 乃现在用的那个源？
<adam8157> imtxc: 中科大, 偶尔出问题就换到tw或者us官方源
<imtxc> 163 的彻底没用了么
<jusss> 擦，又出问题 
<jusss> 切ibus后输入不了东西了
<imtxc> adam8157: 懒得搜了，贴一下乃的 source.list 吧 ^^^
<adam8157> imtxc: 懒得贴
<imtxc> s
<imtxc> ...
<jusss> arch下的ibus蛋疼死了
<jusss> 这个ibus好像开了简拼
<jusss> Im using arch. ibus-pinyin is always in Double Pinyin model
<jusss> help
<nyfair> Why in China 17 yr old is not a juvenile and has no legal protection is because there is no so called "DEMOCRACY". Give votes to Chinese. See the fall of the country in a day.Even Mao - the greatest communist leader the world has seen was not willing for democracy in China.Countries like India had do embrace democracy, since we begged for funds to build our country after independence in West.
<nyfair> 这个阿三看得好透彻
<hrzhu> 有人知道为什么 ibus 在百度贴吧里打字会出问题吗 经常会你还没打完它就自动给你选好候选词了 就百度贴吧这一个地方有这问题
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac840433
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 2岁男童未出生已“怀孕” 腹中取出2斤重胎儿 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac840621
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 你可以和自己生孩子 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于swap分区的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449490 我在安装ubuntu13.04的时候建立了两个分区:/和swap分区。由于我的笔记本有6G的内存，我觉得够大了，交换分区没有必要，而且我准备再加一个/home分区，于是想把交换分区删掉，重新建立/home分区。求各位帮忙，给点指点！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 Romer0928 — 2013-09-29 12:23
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 有C语言功底，学GTK，还是学QT？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449491 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Qaos — 2013-09-29 12:44
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254576.htm  计算机科学家的未来啊
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [图]8秒摘一枚草莓 日本公司展示售价$5万的采摘机器人_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> 摘个草莓要 8s？
<yunfan> 这个不重要 关键是这个模式
<yunfan> 他是图像识别出草莓 然后操控机械壁
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> 同样的模式可以应用到所有农场傻姑娘去
<yunfan> 不过我不懂图像识别 挫
<yunfan> 我要学一下 
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/315113
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 新补货：VIZIO CT14-A0 Ultrabook 超级本（14英寸IPS、128GB SSD、1.55KG、官翻版） $379.99（约￥2620）_ebay优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货如何
<abinex> imtxc  捏捏
<yunfan> 便宜
<yunfan> 但是我想买 giga的 brix
<yunfan> 或者intel nuc
<imtxc> 恩啊，价格不错
<yunfan> imtxc: 不说续航的本本都涉嫌欺诈
<Muton> 中国有采棉花的机器
<imtxc> yunfan: 我本来也没打算用续航功能，所以也不关注
<yunfan> Muton: 给点资料看
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你为毛要买本
<Muton> +yunfan. 什么资料
<imtxc> yunfan: 台式机太大，不好搬……
<yunfan> Muton: 采棉花的机器啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 买个mac mini
<Muton> yunfan:  .搜 新疆 采棉花 机器
<yunfan> 好
<imtxc> yunfan: 那还得买键盘、显示器、
<abinex> imtxc 果断买MBA
<iMadper> imtxc: 神船一个级别的
<abinex> imtxc或者有银子买RMBP
<iMadper> imtxc: 错了, 康佳一个级别的
<iMadper> rmbp垃圾
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: air 呢
<iMadper> imtxc: air不如lavie z  从性能/重量/价格上面考虑
<imtxc> iMadper: 那一起买 lavie z 吧
<abinex> iMadper 你哟你过的啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 康佳什么时候出笔记本, 跟 vizio 就是一个水平. 
<abinex> 你哟你过的啥
<iMadper> <abinex> iMadper 你哟你过的啥   请说人话
<abinex> 你用的啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 键盘显示器都可以复用 这个你什么时候淘汰了 就得重新买个本 又有键盘和显示器
<abinex> imader 奇怪了我的客户段怎么不能用自动补全功能了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不太了解超级本的性能
<abinex> ima
<iMadper> imtxc: 苹果的笔记本， 没有你想象中的那么好
<iMadper> abinex:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<abinex> 又是一个黑水果的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我想象中也没多好啊，不过 rmbp 的屏幕不错是真的
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 1080p
<iMadper> imtxc: 就够了
<abinex> imadper肯定不够
<abinex> 4K开始流行了
<imtxc> iMadper: lavie z 13'' 的，没有 1080p
<imtxc> 4k， 那得多大的资源
<abinex> 1366x768
<imtxc> 你有4k 的片源么
<abinex> imtxc 手机都支持4K视频拍摄了
<imtxc> iMadper: 来来，一起买 lavie z
<yunfan> 我在乎续航 要不然我用本做傻
<iMadper> imtxc: air的也没有！
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说说air的分辨率？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有x230了。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 出现内核恐慌 最后导致bois硬盘的硬盘为灰色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449492 喜欢折腾过自己的电脑，电脑为了神舟精盾系列的k580p-i3-d1 想要安装Ubuntu不在C盘，尝试安装deeepin linux 自后又安装了XP ，之后想要安装win7，安装的时候进不去PE系统，卡在欢迎界面，最后等了一个
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是人家的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我先用着呀
<imtxc> 是不是侯总要买 
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的
<abinex> iMadper 你用的啥客户端
<iMadper> imtxc: 候总在日本呢, 能帮你带
<iMadper> abinex: emacs
<imtxc> 很好
<abinex> 很奇怪不能补全你的昵称
<abinex> 别人的就可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 乐天货靠谱？
<yunfan> 侯总在日本？
<abinex> imtxc 直接买个回来
<yunfan> 那帮咱带个黑科技回来吧
<abinex> 靠不靠普就知道了
<imtxc> 目测他已经带了很多东西了
<imtxc> 再带的话会不会被海关带走。。。。
<imtxc> freeflying_away: 侯总，乃的三星本儿外观我不是很喜欢哇，你买 lavie z 的时候帮忙给我也带一台呗。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: tb 上代购价格挺黑
<nyfair> 侯总求带工口游戏
<nyfair> imtxc: 跟tb比？100jpy的本子一到天朝就成了100rmb
<imtxc> iMadper: 不能扩展内存？
<imtxc> 估计侯总背的东西挺多了，我还是等国内货算了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 不在乎
<iMadper> imtxc: air才叫不能, 焊上去的
<imtxc> iMadper: 4G 内存你够用？
<iMadper> nyfair: 哭了, 想不起来要找你干嘛了.... nnnnd, 就记得要找你帮忙...
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 4G勾勒
<imtxc> iMadper: 是要帮忙翻译电影么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是... 
<iMadper> imtxc: av不用听懂. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 虽然有一些是有字幕的, 但是那些字幕很没节操.
 * imtxc 火车卧铺遇到的 iMadper
 * iMadper 少妇 imtxc
 * imtxc 和 iMadper 婶子的玉米地爱情
<imtxc> 擦，好像有语法错误！
<imtxc> 不应该用 /me
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要问TA日本代购的事情?
<imtxc> 肯定不是
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是呀....
<iMadper> adam8157: 想买日货, 直接找候总了呀
 * iMadper nnnnd, 我想起来了!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 干啥
<iMadper> nyfair: 给个压缩视频的一行命令! 源文件, mp4.... 播放设备, android, 手机是1080p的... 压成什么好?
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> iMadper: 压成mp3 嗯嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... 你今天吃药了嘛....
<iMadper> adam8157: 对了, 还没到呢
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/148463
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Asus 华硕 X402E3217CA/84FDJX1B 14寸 轻薄笔记本电脑_国美在线优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> asus 不看
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我發現你中了毒了
<adam8157> iMadper: 北京海淀区中关村公司:进行派件扫描；派送业务员：孟召恩；联系电话：15699992701
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你咋知道，今天公司好像没开空调还是开暖气了，热晕我了
<Muton> 我们高中微机室有14寸的方正大屁股电脑，那个配套的键盘，我感觉用起来很爽  imtxc
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我是說你的本子情節
<gebjgd> imtxc: fullhd
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 十点多派件, 还没到... nnnnd, 慢死
<adam8157> iMadper: call
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我也不要求 fullhd 啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 好. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是你上次买的那件衣服么
<iMadper> adam8157: 你那边还需要跟转运公司确认吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不需要
<imtxc> 才到…………
<iMadper> adam8157: 一会儿就到
<iMadper> nyfair: 粗来嘛
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:54 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 沒有追求
<nyfair> iMadper: x264 -i xxoo.xxx xxoo.mp4
<iMadper> nyfair: 不需要码率/打小之类的调整的? 
<nyfair> --help
<nyfair> 不要设码率，那个是坑
<nyfair> 用cr
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04版本ibus输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449494 我的是ubuntu 13.04 版的系统，从安装到使用都很顺利，包括ibus输入法也能正常使用，可以输入拼音和两种五笔。 今天心血来潮，看到ubuntuKylin版里有个fcitx(小企鹅输入法)，于是在软件中心下载安装了个fcitx，发现装好后捣鼓半天没弄好，打开
<sjd_zeus> 我靠
<sjd_zeus> 又折腾回windows了
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 恭喜远离火海
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: linux这种中二喷子写出来的东西能好到哪里去
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 在搞私有云，vmware client只有windows版本
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: why vmware?
<sjd_zeus> why not vmware?
<sjd_zeus> vmware的管理工具齐全呀
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: because of macrohard?
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: kvm等等的管理工具不是很完善呀，用起来很麻烦，公司生产环境用，什么稳定用什么呀
<nyfair> iMadper: http://www.nmm-hd.org/doc/X264%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8%E4%BB%8B%E7%BB%8D
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: lxc kvm-qemu 生產環境的路過
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: X264使用介绍 - NMM Doc
<nyfair> 这个是我觉得最好的文档了
<iMadper> nyfair: thx!
<nyfair> 不加参数是因为默认crf23其实也合适
<nyfair> 因为你是手机看的
<iceLake> 菜单里的快捷键字母下划线怎么去掉？
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 我们是卖车的，非技术公司呀
<yunfan> 刚才那个跟我说新疆采棉花机器的人去哪里了？
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 对项目的选型，什么简单用什么
<yunfan> 坑爹啊 这个是人手持操作的机器
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 生产环境干嘛要虚拟机啊，直接上个实体的不行么
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 無所謂什麼系統 一次性配置好了 就不用管了
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 不過ibm家的服務器也沒見的有多好用
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 公司的3臺 有一臺就歇菜了
<iMadper> nyfair: h264 --pass 1000 a.xxx b.mp4    
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 全部上实体机太浪费了呀
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 我这里有5个机柜的IBM 3650~3850的机器，都没出过问题呀
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 我又沒讓你上實體機器
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 你們運氣好
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 說讓你上實體機器的人是傻子
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 和这个无关，和公司导向有关系，之前都是每个项目上一套服务器，资源严重浪费
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: IBM的pc server感觉还可以呀，IMM2一开，除了更换硬件，不用去机房
<startsi>  我了个去呀~~~
<startsi> 为啥别人的U盘挂的上，我的U盘挂不上？
<startsi> windows下都能挂上 Ubuntu下我的就直接都不出来了
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 啥導向？  摸着石頭過河？
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 非技术公司呗，领导信不过私有云的方案呀
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 看不见摸不着的，不踏实
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 是啊  但是他們還是要繼續摸着石頭過河
<sjd_zeus> gebjgd: 你可能不了解我们这些行业哦，比较极品的是有些财务经理需要将财务系统的服务器放到自己脚底下才踏实的
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 哈哈
<nyfair> iMadper: 你这是在干嘛，多pass放到今天一点用都没有
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 擦  搞定美國妹子了？
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 没啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 我正要給raspi 換硬盤
<gebjgd> fi
<fivesheep_> 没那本事
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 等
<fivesheep_> 换啥硬盘
<fivesheep_> 我给我的imac换了个ssd.. 快多了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 給ras-pi
<fivesheep_> 那不是用sd card的么
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 擦  那爛貨直接仍了就快了
<imtxc> fivesheep_: 豪
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: boot在sd上 /在硬盤上
<fivesheep_> imtxc: 豪啥..
<gebjgd> imtxc: 美國人民只有mac
<gebjgd> imtxc: 感覺和神舟電腦一樣
<gebjgd> imtxc: 窮人的專利
<nyfair> gebjgd: 阿三国都流行mac
<gebjgd> imtxc, 所以看到了在美國用mac的人 不必崇拜  因爲他們比你還窮
<imtxc> 比我还穷的中国人都没几个
<gebjgd> imtxc, 多了
<fivesheep_> 那是...
<fivesheep_> 现在都知道国内的富人多
<fivesheep_> 都等着你们来消费呢
<fivesheep_> 否则美国经济堪忧
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 你還畢竟是天朝人
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 升國旗了麼？
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, XD
<fivesheep_> 开什么玩笑..
<fivesheep_> 我没去烧已经很给面子了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 華人還真是傻逼多
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 看到那個消息我都笑抽了
<fivesheep_> 啥消息
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 美国加州旧金山湾畔有一座名叫圣莱安德罗（San Leandro）的小城，在旧金山湾区的一百零一座城市中，这城市属于寂寂无闻的一个。城中居民安安静静的过日子，湾区的媒体很久没有这座城市的新闻了。但是最近，宁静的圣莱安德罗市，市民们为一件与自己毫不相关的事情喧闹不已，媒体争相报道，这事情就是10月1日中华人民共和国
<gebjgd> 国庆日那一天，要不要在市政府大楼前的旗杆上升起一面五星红旗。
 * adam8157 求肉翻 gebjgd fivesheep_ 
<gebjgd> adam8157, 留學啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 学不进去了, 也没有资本脱产
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你不知道那個西橋麼
<fivesheep_> 这.. 太sb了啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 嫁人吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: 嗯 留学是最简单的
<fivesheep_> adam8157: 现在肉番渠道很多啊
<fivesheep_> 找个外企
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 你才知道  笑抽了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我大學同學就是剛移民大家那
<fivesheep_> 干一两年就能找机会转出来了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 找个野鸡大学拿到身份然后找工作是最简单的...
<gebjgd> adam8157, 沒戲
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 我是在外企
<gebjgd> adam8157, 現在文憑卡的緊
<fivesheep_> adam8157: 啥公司啊
<adam8157> fivesheep_: canonical
<fivesheep_> 候总那个啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我说的身份是工作签
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, ubuntu的生產車間
<fivesheep_> 没戏..
<fivesheep_> google之类吧
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你沒明白  除非你很有本事 或者你有國外的文憑
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 不至于
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 所以才求肉翻啊
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 我国内的野鸡大学, 也还是找到工作了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 帝國主義國家現在看不清中國人了 門票都能造假
<fivesheep_> 还是要有工作能力才行
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 滾 你是先移民
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 讓你爸媽收養 蛋蛋
<fivesheep_> 所以关键是要先出来
<adam8157> 我校现在也快野鸡大学了
<fivesheep_> 出来了就有机会了
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 你是出去读书/
<adam8157> ?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 五羊是家族移民
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你我比不了的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你能走的道路就是 技術移民大家那 或者留學
<fivesheep_> adam8157: 换个google之类的公司吧
<adam8157> 555
<fivesheep_> 工作个一年 很有机会的
<fivesheep_> 只要表现好
 * adam8157 买彩票等中了投资移民
<iMadper> ny
<iMadper> nyfair_away: 额, 好吧....
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 到了?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 有存款麼
<gebjgd> adam8157, 10w就可以考慮歐洲留學
<adam8157> gebjgd: 有一点
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这么便宜?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 剩下的就靠你自己了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 需要打工的  因爲不收學費  但是需要第二外語啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我会说中式英语 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> adam8157, 英語不夠了  德語 或者法語  或者西語
<gebjgd> adam8157, 意大利語也行
<adam8157> 法语会的话去加拿大倒是很方便
<iMadper> adam8157: 没 我说你投资的事情
<imtxc> iMadper: http://forum.51nb.com/thread-1303004-1-1.html 收这个了
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【原创】高价出Thinkpad X41~顶配+AFFS - 认证交易区 - 专门网论坛--专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 渣渣
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜啊
<iMadper> PM1.6, 1G, 
<adam8157> imtxc: 你疯了, N年前的机器
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你傻吧
<nyfair> fivesheep_: 人家在c记蛮好的，忽悠人家去那个中二公司干嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: C记没H1和L1啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 有南非的簽證啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 多好
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我司总部在腐国
<adam8157> gebjgd: 和南非啥事儿没有
<nyfair> adam8157: 多好，我去那边就是受罪的，要那些破证何用
<imtxc> adam8157: gebjgd 恩， 41 确实老的掉渣了
<imtxc> H1  L1 .....
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<jiero> imtxc: 对啊，你比蛋蛋还磨叽
<imtxc> jiero: 说明我比他穷多了
<jiero> imtxc: 我比你穷多了
<nyfair> 你们都是壕
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你能出多少錢？
<jiero> nyfair: 壕。你纯粹到处玩的你。怎么能理解穷？
<nyfair> jiero: 别胡说，伦家很本分的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你推倒 nyfair 不就行了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不用奮鬥了
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<jiero> gebjgd: 推倒nyfair的任务还是留给主席好了。
<gebjgd> jiero, adam8157 無所謂  想推的 人人可以來推麼
<jiero> 。
<fivesheep_> nyfair可让众人随便推? 那么大方啊
 * adam8157 你们这些坏人
<imtxc> gebjgd: 降低预算了， 5k- 
 * adam8157 afk
<gebjgd> imtxc, 5k能買fullhd的了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你真是傻
<gebjgd> imtxc, i5
<gebjgd> imtxc, 8g
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啥型号
<gebjgd> imtxc, zol上找去
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 简谱没好软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449500 自己写，大半天，显示有样子了。 需要增加的录入功能： Quote: 输入1-7或者drmfslt/x，表示音调。 按下的时间长短，表示拍子。 输入shift表示低音，ctrl表示高音。 实时调整：-+降低增加8度；PgUp PgDn增减拍子。 输入|增加分隔竖线。 数据格式：1c2，1-7
<gebjgd> imtxc, 但是不是thinkpad
<ofan> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> ofan: 呕饭
<iMadper> ofan: 你不回来了?
<ofan> 还没毕业
<iMadper> ofan: 好吧. 有没有去实习?
<ofan> 做了gsoc 算个实习把
<nyfair> ofan: gsoc给了多少钱？
<ofan> $5000
<nyfair> ofan: 花了多久？
<gebjgd> ofan, 交了醫保了？
<nyfair> 尼玛，我也去gsoc赚点外快算了，又简单又轻松还能给开源厨骗名声
<ofan> nyfair: 3个月把
<imtxc> 内存条咋又涨价了
<ofan> nyfair: loool 作吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 没医保
<nyfair> ofan: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan, 醫保基本靠跑？
<ofan> 没医保。。
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭
<iMadper> nyfair: 要学生才行吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 米國這點確實不給力
<gebjgd> ofan, 給你看個文章
<ofan> adam8157: 壕
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * gebjgd 搞定root on usb了
<yunfan> ofan: 外国人不是也可以享受？
<yunfan> imtxc: 内存马上要大跌价  等着吧
<ofan> yunfan: 没有享受，保险都是买的
<imtxc> yunfan: 等多久？
<yunfan> ofan: 不是说外国人也可以享受医疗服务 而且没钱的话 政府给掏么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 啥国家？
<yunfan> imtxc: 1-2年 搜HMC内存相关新闻看
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是美国？
<ofan> yunfan: 欧洲吧
<ofan> yunfan: 问 gebjgd 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国不是的吧
<ofan> 美国不可能
<MeaCulpa> 美国还没有推成全民医保吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 美国难道也是先交钱 后消费？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 美國不給
<MeaCulpa> Obama想硬推，阻力大
<gebjgd> yunfan: 對
<ofan> 不可能的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是说美国的先消费 后买单 买不起单赖账政策
<gebjgd> yunfan: 美國的醫保不給力
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有么？
<ofan> 那么多保险公司，都指着剥削活了
<yunfan> 那看来我被忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你的这个思维是单笔先消费后买单
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你高估美国人民购买力了
<ofan> 什么都要保险，开个银行账户还有防盗保险
<yunfan> 下次枪毙公知的时候通知我去围观 tnnd
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他们一辈子要搞几千笔先消费后买单，当中断了一笔，你就没下次了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 歐洲的保險給力
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就只有睡大街了
<ofan> 没保险看不起病，修不起车。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gebjgd ofan 我就问一句 美国的医院是不是跟中国这样 要先交钱 后动手术
<ofan> yunfan: 不是，账单完事后发给你
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 分两类，重病是先看，后给账单的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是  還是給你看
<yunfan> ofan: 那交不起的人呢？
<ofan> 然后你自己去交
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 但是要*重病*
<gebjgd> yunfan: 拖欠
<ofan> yunfan: 银行来抄家
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 小病你动什么手术？
<yunfan> ofan: 你刚才不是说无家可归么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 交不起医院起诉，银行抄家，以后你再也借不到钱
<ofan> 那你也欠着
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我对yunfan说
 * gebjgd 我了個去 怎麼換了硬盤反而慢了
<ofan> 以后凡是你的收入都规银行的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 交不起医院起诉，银行抄家，以后你再也借不到钱
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 穷鬼恐怕本来就借不了吧 
<yunfan> 不过对使用信用卡有影响我了解
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 任命做穷鬼？
<ofan> 我现在都不敢用信用卡
<yunfan> 问题是要饭的那些呢？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要饭的那些人 不怕这个吧？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 在美国不用信用卡？说明你有钱
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 很危险
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对，不怕，可以去教堂领吃的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 或者是drug progiver?
<yunfan> provider
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 但是你基本和社会就脱节了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: amish?
<ofan> 信用卡公司想方设法骗钱，弄不好你就弄个几千刀的利息
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你有钱
<yunfan> ofan: 美国真是水深火热 
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我在中国都是靠信用卡过活
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只能说明你有钱
<gebjgd> yunfan: 所以我和你說過 美國沒有歐洲好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 马上自贸区开放金融 你可以享受美帝信用卡的剥削了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我用国内信用卡
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不喜欢欧洲的高福利 至少美国可以赖账 我觉得尽到了基本人权
<nyfair> yunfan: 香港的明天会更好
<ofan> 美国的卡我得每次都要详细看terms of service后才敢申请
<abinex> 这不科学
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 说道看病的问题，美国人很多人在走感冒->肺炎->心肌炎脑膜炎的不归路，这就是你说的小病没关系
<ofan> 信用卡注销都影像信用记录
<yunfan> nyfair: 这骗鬼呢 还是矮子说得好 小弟弟不听话 就要打打屁股
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国在这个不归路的第一步就用药物堵死了
<imtxc> ………… 美帝这么水深火热呢？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 绝大多数美国人是体检都消费不起的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我国在你出生的时候就堵死啦
<abinex> 必须水深火热啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国很多单位还搞体检呢
<abinex> 不然都不科学
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个是公务员腐败好吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是啊，国内体检不算贵啊，几百
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你看 alvin_rxg 是學生身份 每個月66歐元的保險 很多東西都包了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要跟公务员单位看齐 那美帝真的是水深火热
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是很基本的 我有去过
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国人都是平时OK到时候直接KO
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 在美国没这个基本
<abinex> 人不能长命百岁
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 大概是人家医生太贵了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我每年都走私青霉素去美国
<abinex> 活到100岁有什么用
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ASUS K55VD 双显卡， 风扇一直转，CPU 温度不高 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449501 早上 4 点就起来一直折腾了， 昨天装的 12.04 压根没法用，关机后无法开机（卡在红屏幕上）反复关机开机才能启动 好吧， 风扇也在一直转 。。。。 好吧。。。 我就查资料。。。 可还会死机，就莫名其妙的死机
<^k^> ─> 了有没有 。。。。 不过因为死机太多次，发现了窍门有没有。。。 CTRL + ALT + F1 进终端，再退到桌面有好 …
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国人民喜闻乐见，医生太黑
<yunfan> gebjgd: 反正我痛恨高福利 倒不是高福利本身 而是高福利不是天上掉下来的 他必然要付出别的代价唉
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 确实 比如说牙医 我觉得中美都很黑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你适合去美国啊
<ofan> 美国有啥高福利
<yunfan> 为毛一个假牙要那么贵
 * adam8157 国庆档没有啥电影值得看啊!!! 地心引力国内不上映不开心啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你适合去美国，声色犬马活到50, 然后床上躺到60
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我想去可以买私人农场的地方
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: p呢 有钱的话多做几次体检就是了 
<yunfan> 你把体检说得好像每平方米1万似的
<yunfan> 说错 是1万2起步
<nyfair> ofan: 自带高贵冷艳光环，这福利还不高？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我给一个美国人捐款过，貌似是给黑人小孩推Linux的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 丫后来还是挂了，说是没钱搞个啥心脏里的东西
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不如让大家玩olpx
<ofan> nyfair: 啥福利？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 这个我就要说了 贵国是没这么多详细死因而已
<ofan> 美国人没啥光环
<gebjgd> yunfan: 沒辦法 歐洲都是這樣
<adam8157> ofan: 自由平等是最大的福利..
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美国好在东西便宜啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 比如说那个洗衣机绞死的女童 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 应该说 物质丰富
<adam8157> ofan: 我成天被户籍之类的制度恶心到吐
<ofan> adam8157: 自由平等是稍微好那么一点，就那么一点
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但不幸美国金融资本家太多了 我不喜欢这些人
<ofan> adam8157: 制度上确实是好点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国也有比美国自由的地方...
<yunfan> 现在科技几十年都没什么大发展了
<adam8157> ofan: 米国的工作保障说实话还不如国内
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个当然 我能举出好多例子 比如未成年人可以随便买酒 
<adam8157> ofan: 各种at will, 国内劳动法好得多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我家门口路边有人席地而坐赌钱，Las Vegas没有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<ofan> adam8157: 美国是资本主义最彻底的
<yunfan> 买酒的有点负面 还有我国历史上对同性恋很宽容 
<yunfan> 这个是很正面的例子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 宽容到爆啊，8个男生一个寝室
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这在美国，Gay Club都没这个福利
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 老实说 我觉得这就是中西方差异的地方 我国的这些宽容不是法律规定的
<adam8157> ofan: 还有个很恶心的人事档案制度, 好在我马上就要把它送进碎纸机了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国没法律
<yunfan> 要看执法人员心情和社会舆论
<ofan> adam8157: 啥档案
<ofan> adam8157: 国内的？
<adam8157> ofan: 人事档案
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 人治社会不是很好
<yunfan> 你说的las vgas不能洗涤赌博 多半是有法律规定不能
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国法律定的很粗，然后让官家自己解释；美国法律定的很细，老百姓看不懂
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩
<gebjgd> yunfan: 所以要移民還是要去歐洲
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这两个，结果是一样的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我虽然是文科的人 但是我思维很理工科 我喜欢东西规定得清清楚楚的
<ofan> adam8157: 我记得，国内大学毕业也要送档案什么的
<yunfan> 不喜欢被官家任意执法
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你适合美国
<nyfair> gebjgd: 欧洲也要看国家，美国这种放在欧洲还能算中上的
<yunfan> 人应该对自己负责
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 确实适合 但是美国不需要我啊 
<ofan> 美国人是能花钱，也能赚钱
<adam8157> ofan: 国内说白了各种种族主义和狭隘民族主义, 人人不平等, 各种不爽.
<ofan> 玩不好的，都变homeless了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> ofan: 话说米国签合同at will居多?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 美国的民族差异比我们大多了，都能作到平等
<ofan> adam8157: 什么叫at will?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我国几乎没啥差异，还搞各类政策倾斜
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个我觉得没那么简单 只是账面上平等而已
<nyfair> ofan: 会花钱的和能赚钱的基本是不同的美国人，你非要说整体没意义
<ofan> adam8157: 话说贵帽有个去了twitter
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中国人几乎是种族主义最严重和最不在乎的了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 美国的政治正确 要给黑人倾斜 就跟中国对少数民族的政策倾斜差不多啊
<ofan> 美国也有种族注意其实
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯. at will就是甲方乙方都可以随时终止合同
<ofan> 只不过有法律押着
<yunfan> 就好像我们对西藏新疆说 给你那么多钱和优惠云云 你怎么还xxxxx
<yunfan> 美帝不也对黑人倾斜不少么 
<nyfair> yunfan: 于是造就了底特律那票黑人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我擦，美国没有说老墨多生要罚钱吧，虽然他们很会生，我国汉族就会被罚钱
<yunfan> 但是实际情况就造成黑人猖獗什么的
<adam8157> ofan: MeaCulpa 米国的过于政治正确也不大好, 矫枉过正
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 美国整体都不罚钱  扯毛线
<ofan> adam8157: 这个不清楚。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没倾斜到birth control这个级别吧
<nyfair> 所以啊，什么黑人哗哗全都该清剿
<yunfan> adam8157: 考虑到1960年黑人还需要争取民权 就当这个是纠正期吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你適合來德國
<nyfair> 特别是毒瘤犹太人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 只针对汉族的种族灭绝
<yunfan> nyfair: 这种国家一般女人也没发言权的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我想来德国吃肉...
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你的三观... 好脱线
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有个疑问
<ofan> 美国人找工作优先等级也是 白人男性 > 白人女性 > 其他
<yunfan> gebjgd: 基督教徒不是不能吃内脏么 那德国人做香肠的依据是什么啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚看了看 X230 的拆机图片。。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还是德国人有买赎罪券？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是男人一旦结婚...女人惹不起
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 谁说的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 基督教？
<adam8157> yunfan: 只有美国人那么挑剔, 欧洲人下水吃的不少
<imtxc> iMadper: 各种飞线 + 透明胶
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你搞错了吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 德國都沒有多少人去教堂了
<iMadper> imtxc: 一直就说做工渣渣
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 怎么不是 我有个朋友新基督教 我们吃饭的时候就有提到这个啊
<chaoyang>  /msg ChanServ OP ##techcomm chaoyang
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你那朋友瞎掰的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那就是用 退教抗议吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 联想的透明胶工艺越来越好了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我查了下 确实如此啊
<jusss> hi,all
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 它是哪派的？基督教还是天主教？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 最重要的是不能吃血
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 德国天主教徒居多
<yunfan> 但是我看nhk有个节目介绍了德国的血肠 额
<yunfan> 是血和肉末一起混合的
<adam8157> yunfan: 如果说不能吃血, 那也不能吃猪肉, 这两条是一起的  cc MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 讽刺的是西班牙德国血肠很出名啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 德国不是都改新教了么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 莫忘记德国也是新教发源地
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: no， 天主教为主
<ofan> ocaml的语法实在是蛋疼
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:04 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 印度还是佛教发源地呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有关系么/》
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以我想了解他们的教徒是如何度过这个心理难关的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你搞错了 德国联邦里有些小国是法律规定新教地位的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没什么难关...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这是历史遗留问题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 但是大多数是天主教徒
<adam8157> 路德教派在腐国发扬光大了
<MeaCulpa> 德国人大概是世界上吃猪肉最多的了
<nyfair> 现在还有条顿骑士团么
<MeaCulpa> 吃不掉只能搞肠啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair:  有啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa:还跟东正教打架么
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是天主教徒也一样不吃血啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 不吃血不吃猪肉的都是旧约
<yunfan> 我想德国人消费这么多猪肉 大概是看犹太人不吃猪肉 觉得差异太大了吧
<tinlee> 不吃猪肉不是伊斯兰嘛。。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不打了吧，奥地利，以色列搞点慈善活动
<adam8157> tinlee: 亚伯拉罕诸教原教旨都是不吃猪肉的
<huntxu> adam8157: 拉神本季最佳射手
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 8个了吧
<yunfan> 神不许他的百姓吃血，不是自摩西的律法才有的，它始自挪亚出方舟后，神与人所立的约(创9∶4)，在那里，神说，动物的肉赐给人作食物，但血并没有赐给人作食物。摩西的律法中有专门条文解释了神为什么不许人吃血的理由（利17章），这就是血的救赎功用，它可指罪的担当和除去。新约强调了一个事实，
<yunfan> 就是耶稣在十字架上为人的罪所流的血，救赎（赎买)了一切信他的人(来9∶12-22，约壹1∶7-9，启5∶9)。因此，血表明了救赎的实质。为了这个原因，我们基督徒按照圣经明文要求不吃血 
<tinlee> admam8157 额，因为现在我的朋友血和猪肉都不禁的
<yunfan> cc adam8157  MeaCulpa 
<nyfair> adam8157: 又胡说了，那部经的几章几节说的
<yunfan> tinlee: 回族还有吃猪肉的呢 不能拿个例
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 原教旨而已
<adam8157> nyfair: 旧约, 我看过的 头几章里
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这是从中国基督教网摘来的回答
<adam8157> nyfair: 旧约是三教都承认的, 乖
<yunfan> http://www.ccctspm.org/jiaoyijianjie/2010/921/10921482.html
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: 基督徒吃东西有没有禁忌？ - 信仰问答 - 中国基督教网
<nyfair> adam8157: 东西是对的，但解释明显不靠谱
<yunfan> adam8157: 不等于承认饮食禁忌啊 大佬
<gebjgd> yunfan: 天主教多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一般是不喝血，但是“中国基督教”本来就是个妖货啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有 新约对旧约是覆盖关系好吧 只有新约没覆盖的才承认旧约
<tinlee> 徒21:25 至于信主的外邦人，我们已经写信拟定，叫他们谨忌那祭偶像之物，和血，并勒死的牲畜，与奸淫
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你说那个有中国特色社会主义的三一教会？
<bing0719> 吗啊，，，。都在讨论什么啊！！！！
<adam8157> yunfan: 旧约里明文写了不吃血和猪肉, 三教吃的禁忌基本一样的, 我读过, 你们还争啥 nyfair 
<gebjgd> yunfan: 現在教會不光是信仰了  而是福利
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 具体不知
<iwii> 你们真是博学啊,在谈论佛教了啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没理由共产党故意发明这个礼仪吧 
<bing0719> 都是什么节奏。。。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 比如幼兒園啊 很多活動組織 雖然和宗教沒有關係  但是都是以教會的名義
<yunfan> adam8157: 胡说八道 你看我刚才那个链接 新约里有 同意解除了饮食方面的禁忌
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不吃血诸教都有，但是，实际...
<adam8157> yunfan: 基督教现在很多分支都激进到不承认旧约了, 即使耶稣说要旧约
<tinlee> /讨论下宗教的问题
<yunfan> “圣灵和我们定意不将别的重担(指守律法——笔者注)放在你们身上，惟有几件事是不可少的，就是禁戒祭偶像的食物和血，并勒死的牲畜和奸淫。这几件你们若能自己禁戒不犯就好了。愿你们平安！”（28-29）
<nyfair> adam8157: 这都是邪教，圆脸教才是正统的宗教
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: FSM
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 面条怪吃翔
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个当然实际和理想是有差别的 我只是很好奇德国的这种逻辑上的矛盾是如何解决哦嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这就不知道了，老百姓要吃饭啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 像你這樣的 用聖經來揣測神意的人 在這裡叫做 耶和華見證人
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个可以参考阿三国的宗教共存体系
<adam8157> yunfan: 你要老争原文就没意思了, 前后矛盾的很多.... 你该信哪个? 没有矛盾就没那么多奇奇怪怪的教派了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 德国气候那么好，不养猪浪费啊
<nyfair> gebjgd: 那个不是棒子的邪教么
 * adam8157 前些天还和母亲教的传教士谈笑风生
<\q> adam8157: mutt會修改待發送的.asc附件？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 耶和华见证人是个邪教组织 最好在我肉身翻墙前不要给我这么定性
<adam8157> \q: 不会吧
<tinlee> 是不是有个什么圣母教？
<yunfan> adam8157: 问题是实际执行也有人真的执行啊 所以我才好奇这些人如何面对那些食品
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过即使是德国人，鲜猪肉吃的也很少啊，肘子...其他真的不多
<adam8157> \q: 如果你改了东西asc当然也会变
<nyfair> tinlee: 这俩都邪门
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是两码事 东南亚不也适合养猪么
<adam8157> yunfan: 在意的就不吃, 不在意的就吃
<\q> adam8157: application/pgp-encrypted 的附件的內容會被修改成 "Version: 1" 發送出去
<abinex> gebjgd:  你显现原形了
<jusss> adam8157: twm怎么关闭窗口？
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> MeaCulpa: twm怎么关闭窗口？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 东南亚？东南亚要到啥时侯才遭遇穆斯林移民呢...
<adam8157> \q: 你的配置里搞了什么版本锁定?
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃说高分划算还是 ips 划算
<yunfan> 同在一个唯独的新几内亚人和太平洋诸岛民族都养猪吃猪 但是东南亚却有许多回教徒  你不能单纯从地理上说适合养猪就要吃猪肉
<nyfair> tinlee: 圣母教是标准棒子教，末日之时救世主将从东方地极而来，于是就是棒子国
<gebjgd> abinex: 阿炳
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很后面很后面了
<tinlee> 有次在路上被他们拉着传福音。。
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥
<gebjgd> abinex: 不拉？
<yunfan> adam8157: 可惜在意的人也见不得别人在他眼前吃 参考贵国的回教徒
<\q> adam8157: 試驗多次了，mutt 篡改了 .asc 附件。我沒有改過 mutt 的 pgp 配置
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你可以参考一些佛教根深蒂固，穆斯林搞不定的东南亚地界，比如泰国，比如巴厘岛
<yunfan> 我倒是欣赏佛教徒 至少你在佛教徒面前吃肉 他们没有禁止你
<gebjgd> nyfair: 全球都有 不是棒子的
<gebjgd> abinex: 你最近幹嗎去了
<tinlee> 中国传统的是道教
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，就因为这个这教要被人灭
<tinlee> 这才是苗正根红的
<abinex> 佛教应该是最宽容的宗教了
<gebjgd> abinex: 推倒了幾個？
<adam8157> yunfan: 回回的教义严格, 也太装
<nyfair> gebjgd: 尔等只会看书的儒生又没深入敌后
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以我对他们不爽 但是我希望能找到和平相处的方法 所以我要参考德国人是做法
<nyfair> abinex: 佛教还宽容？
<abinex> gebjgd: 去外地了
<adam8157> \q: 配置贴出来看看?
<yunfan> 我指的是德国人对饮食的做法 不是对犹太人！！！
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: -_-!
<abinex> gebjgd: 去了足足一个月，没带电脑
<yunfan> nyfair: 禅宗
<abinex> gebjgd: 所以没上IRC
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 上面那句容易引起重大歧义 所以必须澄清啊 要不然别人以为我鼓动种族灭绝
<nyfair> abinex: 那堆4只手的半神可都是杀人越货不眨眼的
 * adam8157 喜欢原始的无神的佛教, 而不是杂交改造后的偶像崇拜的佛教
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 佛教挺宽容啊
<gebjgd> nyfair: 沒法深入敵後  她們不準後入式
<gebjgd> nyfair: 她們只接受 傳教士
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哪个宗教？
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<gebjgd> yunfan: 耶和華
<MeaCulpa> 哎，猪肉猪肉，我家冰箱常备图林根香肠呢
<\q> adam8157: https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.mutt/muttrc 應該完全沒有和 pgp 有關的東西……
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: Config/home/.mutt/muttrc at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<abinex> 反正嘛宗教就是用来愚弄世人的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你不至於吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 還天天吃
<abinex> 愚民好统治啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 印度教和回教凑在一块很有趣 我想印度教徒看着回教徒在宰牛吃的感受
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不是正宗的，但是还不错
<abinex> 印度神牛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 印度教内部差异有的大于和回回的差异
<nyfair> abinex: 哪天你见鬼了就不会这么说了
<yunfan> 那就管不到他了
<tinlee> 我们东北就秋林红肠和哈肉联
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 现在还有大规模的印度教？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 主要是不咸，秒国内一切
<abinex> nyfair: 我见过了各种鬼
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 好多吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实贵国也有巨大差异啊 
<abinex> 比如酒鬼，烟鬼，色鬼。
<yunfan> 广东人吃的东西 恐怕许多地方尤其是北方人不吃的吧
<abinex> 小鬼
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我烤图林根，煮慕尼黑...
<abinex> yunfan: 吃
<adam8157> \q: 你那个asc最早是怎么来的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 国内的肉制品太烂
<yunfan> abinex: 取决于你是哪里人
<tinlee> 太生猛了
<abinex> 你们喜欢吃兰州拉面么？
<abinex> 我再也不吃兰州拉面
<yunfan> 面条我只喜欢方便面
<tinlee> 前两天去北京玩，看他们烤蝎子我都不敢吃
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 葱油或者凉拌的还行，棚灰面
<yunfan> 蝎子有什么好吃的 又没肉
 * MeaCulpa 藐视一切混合了液体固体的主食
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 吃到想吐
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 汤面我讨厌
<abinex> 嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: 到了. 很赞
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 怕烫，又讨厌别人吃面的声音
<iMadper> adam8157: 合身
<adam8157> iMadper: 不错
<abinex> 额
<yunfan> fsm有什么饮食讲究不
<iMadper> adam8157: thx!
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 看到汤面我就想掀桌子
<adam8157> iMadper: np
 * nyfair 藐视一切混合了液体固体的主食+1
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没有，随便吃
<abinex> 一稀烂的食品
<tinlee> 我挺喜欢新疆菜的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 汤面好赞
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 汤面斯溜斯柳的恶心死了
<\q> adam8157: gpg -a -s -e --local-user i@m -r i@m test 手動生成的……
<imtxc> ......................
<abinex> imtxc: 你是回族的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 是否应该考研？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449504 大三了，感觉什么都没有学到，想考研，想考好一点的学校，拿往年的数据来看，感觉好吃力，不考研的话，现在就想一门心思学习unix编程，又担心毕业时找不到好工作，纠结啊，希望已经工作的大神给点建议，不甚感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> 悟空and兰博 — 2013-09-29 16:18
 * MeaCulpa 藐视一切混合了液体固体的主食. 都是混淆主次的二货
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 声音一听就恶心，放了不迟过段时间全涨开难吃死
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: adam8157 上次TED有个荷兰女的做了个研究 追踪猪身上的部件的应用 追出上百个去处 当时我就在想 这视频让穆斯林看了会很震惊啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 又烫，我不会吃
<abinex> 吃不管那个口味
<imtxc> 这些人，明摆着在黑我大牛肉面/牛/羊肉泡馍
<\q> adam8157: 把文件名從 .asc 改成其他的比如 .asc2 讓mimetype變掉 mutt 就不會篡改內容了
<tinlee> 意思是方便面首先给藐视了？
<yunfan> 尤其是肥皂 他们怎么想得到 会有清真肥皂么？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我吃了汤面要烫到的
<yunfan> imtxc: 有清真肥皂没？
<abinex> yunfan: 伊斯兰为什么不吃猪肉
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 其他动物的油嘛
<tinlee> 猪是脏的
<yunfan> abinex: 可兰经规定的
<abinex> 这有什么典故？
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 古代卫生法则而已
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 古代卫生法则而已...
<adam8157> \q: 为啥不用mutt自己的... 你生成的时候还没加上header和签名吧...
<abinex> 嗯，那他们吃的羊肉和猪肉有啥区别
<yunfan> abinex: 而且其实可兰经很实用主义地规定了几种情况下可以食用猪肉
<jusss> 今天天气不好
<jusss> 上课去
<yunfan> 所以古代其实回教远比嫉妒教宽容啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 這倒是  國內沒有放心的肉和奶
 * adam8157 其实大家都按旧约的禁忌来确实会吃的很健康
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 哪怕是犹太人，只要拉比一声令下，啥都能吃
<tinlee> 吃素也很健康。。
<abinex> 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 不太清楚啊
<abinex> tinlee: 吃素没有力气
<nyfair> tinlee: 吃素健康个毛
<\q> adam8157: 什麼是用 mutt 自己的？
<tinlee> 大豆
<MeaCulpa> tinlee: 你去吃吧~
<yunfan> adam8157: 我觉得吃清真食品在中国有很大好处啊 一个是食品来源可以追踪 另外一个是降低肥胖几率
<tinlee> 豆制品富含丰富的蛋白质
<imtxc> abinex: 牛羊是吃草长的肉
<yunfan> imtxc: 回去问你们阿訇
<abinex> yunfan: 我才不要吃什么清真食品
<MeaCulpa> tinlee: 中国人的健康最大威胁我觉得就是豆制品
<tinlee> 一群无肉不欢的
<imtxc> abinex: 猪是吃杂食长的额肉
<abinex> 我听到清真食品想吐
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 基督教徒可以让上帝给谁托梦 告诉大家饮食条例修改细则
<adam8157> \q: 用builtin的加密和签名 你可以看看我的, 例如 set pgp_sign_command="blah"
<yunfan> abinex: 在贵国目前这个现实下 清真还不错
 * adam8157 我喜欢清真食品
<abinex> 我宁愿吃菜
<yunfan> 清真鸡肉肠还不错
<tinlee> 修改估计不太可能，升级吧
<abinex> 吃鱼
<tinlee> 旧约1.0,新约2.0,现在该升级3.0了
<imtxc> adam8157: 同喜
<abinex> 你们谁国庆节要去旅游
<imtxc> abinex: 我
<abinex> 推荐你们一个好地方
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要是哪天拉比下令可以吃转基因会很有意思
<tinlee> 国庆节这么喜庆的日子，当然要写几行代码庆祝了
<abinex> 去清远吧
<imtxc> 清远？
<abinex> 租个房子，小住一个月
<abinex> 爽
<leemeng0x61> hello guoqing 
<abinex> 那里的自然环境还行
<abinex> 水很清澈
<abinex> 物价也不太贵
<abinex> 人也少。
<imtxc> 听起来就挺远
<tinlee> 广东的
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 同 hello, 还要一天呢
<yunfan> tinlee: 豆制品还富含雌性激素 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 天知道
<yunfan> 虽然我喜欢吃 诶
<yunfan> 等有了娃娃以后就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是雌性激素的原料吧...
<tinlee> 反正正在往ＧＡＹ发展，无所谓
 * imtxc 两天没见到 leader 了，我是被遗忘了么
<tinlee> 大豆异黄同
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 饮食控制这个很像是星际航行团队 额
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 叫什么同累着
<yunfan> tinlee: 检过肥皂没？
<tinlee> 我17的时候就差点跟哥们过夜了。。
<tinlee> 在然后就没有然后了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我也不太理解，貌似是原材料？
<yunfan> 心酸一幕
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是在wiki看的 找一下 话说我这么喜欢吃豆制品 为毛还毛发这么浓密
<tinlee> 量的问题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没关系吧
<tinlee> 大豆含有大豆异黄同
<tinlee> 天然雌激素
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 豆制品不良物质挺多的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 雌性激素当然会抑制这些啊
<tinlee> 话说更年期的女人就需要那玩意
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 话说，不是说摄入的外部激素越多，自己的合成能力就越被抑制么
<abinex> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很多吃药的运动员，年纪大了就女性化
<tinlee> 这个太深入了
<abinex> 因为都不用自己制造了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还有睾丸疾病治疗的，康复以后会这样
<yunfan> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B1%86%E6%BC%BF
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: 豆浆 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<yunfan> 一个2008年的研究发现每天食用黄豆制品的男人有更高机会精子浓度会较低。[12]
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 记得Fight Club里面那个大妈么
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没看过 我要开会去
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 据说Arnold州长有段时间奶也不小
<abinex> tinlee: 如果你天天有吃的，你可能不会想要去自己动手做吃的了
<tinlee> 还有的乳房发育呢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哎，国内弱爆了，我想来德国吃肉~~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你不能天天過來就吃肉啊
<abinex> gebjgd: 你买几只鸭子给他吃
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 哭胖
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 怎么不能...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 高手
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 胆固醇高啊
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 营养过剩
<tinlee> abinex 没明白你的意思
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 那又怎样？
<gebjgd> abinex: 還是阿炳懂的多
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 不健康的事情做的多了，不差这一件
<gebjgd> ofan: 我把raspi的root放在usb硬盤上來了
<abinex> gebjgd: 你牛啊
<abinex> 能启动么？
<gebjgd> abinex: 正在和你聊天啊
<gebjgd> abinex: 這有什麼牛的  你用的是linux 不是win
<gebjgd> abinex: 這麼簡單的修改  是個人就會
<abinex> ？用的Raspberrypi
<gebjgd> abinex: 對
<gebjgd> abinex: ssh過去的
<abinex> 你不用SD卡？
<abinex> 高手
<gebjgd> abinex: sd卡就啟動 /boot
<gebjgd> abinex: 啟動的時候用
<gebjgd> abinex: 這就高手了？
<gebjgd> abinex: 那你太膚淺了
<abinex> gebjgd: 就相当是启动钥匙
<abinex> gebjgd: 你的SD卡是多大容量的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我发现我饮食偏好越来越西方化
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你吃生冷蔬菜？
<abinex> 我用的是2GB的手机TF卡
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 蔬菜？不是啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就還不夠
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 你吃肉长大的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我蔬菜生冷的和烂熟的都喜...
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 你敢吃蜗牛么/
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 西方炖蔬菜也很多啊
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 生的？
<abinex> 非洲大蜗牛
<abinex> 生的肯定吃不下
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不多  蔬菜都是生冷的多
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那是现在，受影响了吧
<abinex> 要弄熟了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 西方传统蔬菜，炖的也不少的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不多
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不过那种，色拉啥的，我也不排斥
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 沒幾個是煮的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你自己google salad
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我天天中午吃  所以我才說的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恰恰只有Roman, 而不是Germen, 这样吃
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: wiki salad
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我知道的都是生冷蔬菜
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 现代salad绝对是美国文化
<MeaCulpa> wiki啊
<gebjgd> Das Wort „Salat“ stammt von dem franz. salade, italienisch insalata von lat. salata und bedeutet ursprünglich „eingesalzen“. Salate sind also gemäß dem Wortsinn mit Salz haltbar gemachte Speisen.
<gebjgd> Das erste Buch, das ausschließlich von Salaten handelte, war John Evelyns Acetaria: A Discourse on Sallets (London 1699). Er schrieb darin, dass die Gemüsesalate aus Italien und den Niederlanden stammten.[1] (engl.)
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 法國 意大利 荷蘭
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 沒提到米國
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 美國沒有飲食文虎
<gebjgd> 化
<MeaCulpa> 我看的是英语wiki...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那是美國人寫的
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵，不过，色拉还行啊，只是国内的不敢多吃
<gebjgd> 國內自己種！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 必須自己種
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dpkg-buildpackage: 警告: 签名 .dsc 和 .changes 文件失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449505 编译源码包时出错，求大神解决 gpg: 警告：配置文件‘/home/jim/.gnupg/gpg.conf’所有权不安全 gpg: “Hiroyuki Yamamoto <yama1066@gmail.com>”已跳过：私钥不可用 gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: 私钥不可用 dpkg-buildpackage: 警告: 签名 .ds
<^k^> ─> c 和 .changes 文件失败 统计信息: 发表于 由 shang199325 — 2013-09-29 16:36
<abinex> 天堂门坏了，上帝要招标重修。印度人说：3千元就弄好，理由是材料费1千，人工费1千，我自己赚1千；来个德国人说：要6千元，材料费2千，人工2千，自己赚2千；最后中国人淡定地说：这个要9千元，3千给你，3千我的，剩下3千给那个印度人干。上帝拍案：中标！
<MeaCulpa> 除了色拉我还喜欢四川式样的大把花椒大把豆瓣酱重火呛...
<eexpress> abinex: momo
<abinex> eexpress: EE
<imtxc> yunfan: 阿訇是什么
<MeaCulpa> abinex: ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不健康
<gebjgd> imtxc: 當
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，哈哈
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 我都不知道那个词汇
<abinex> 后来地狱的门也坏了，招标时吸取教训，制订控制价3000。德国人看了一眼就走了，印度人报价3000。中国人给了评标的小鬼500，报价3000，中标。德国人印度人都纳闷。再后来，中国人花了500材料500人工，修了一半宣布停工。拖了半年，地狱追加投资3000，完工！
<adam8157> \q: 看小窗啊
<latticece> 今天ubuntu下面链接vpn一直连不上，这是什么原因，昨天链接还是好好的，另外我在windows下链接没问题
<abinex> VPN挂了
<latticece> vpn服务器没问题，windows下面链接没问题
<latticece> 网络连通
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: stopped (6)
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <info> VPN plugin state change reason: 0
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <info> Policy set 'VM-NET8' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
<latticece> Sep 29 16:52:40 Lab-U1304-61 NetworkManager[1221]: <warn> error disconnecting VPN: Could not process the request because no VPN connection was active.
<^k^> latticece:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> 好饿
<adam8157> 中午吃多了, 711的炖牛肉
 * imtxc 饿死了
<abinex> 今天吃了N个佛手
<abinex> 不饿
<abinex> 现在都不想吃饭
<latticece> 好吧，看来ubuntu 上vpn链接的问题是解决不了了，我还是迁移到windows上吧
<\q> adam8157: 嗯，設置 gpg.conf 的 keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve
<imtxc> abinex: 佛手？
<\q> adam8157: 後 mutt 就能自動下載了
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 佛手
<adam8157> \q: 哦 我开的
 * gebjgd 看聖經的故事
<abinex> imtxc: 油炸的小吃来着，
<abinex> imtxc: 相当于肉骨头之类的
<bing0719> 大家都是ubuntu用户吗？
<nyfair> 上海话叫伊多西？
<nyfair> bing0719: 这里没有ubuntu用户
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ?
<bing0719> 。。。。
<latticece> windows一直在升级vpn，唉，linux阵营在桌面上什么时候能提升呢？
<latticece> nyfair: 你妹，我就是
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的哪个 keyserver ? keys.gnupg.net?
<nyfair> bing0719: 这里都是ubuntu黑，你看这频道的名字ubuntu-册那
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 伊多西是 鲜肉咸肉竹笋豆腐皮的汤菜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你丫的是不是上海妹子...
<adam8157> imtxc: 都是sync的 无所谓
<abinex> 额
<bing0719> 。。。
<abinex> 是油炸的
<latticece> bing0719: 你也用ubuntu ?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 要你管，我自己做的什么肉都能放
<abinex> 吃了百分之百会上火
<bing0719> 当然了。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 和油炸没关系吧
<abinex> 嗯。反正这东西不能常常吃
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我又没说过油炸
<abinex> 是人家买的
<latticece> 不过从今天开始我就不用ubuntu了，vpn链接的问题一直没有解决
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个服务器上有两个你的 key
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 本帮菜没啥油炸的
<abinex> latticece: 我一直用的VPN
<adam8157> imtxc: 都会同步的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 小黄鱼，带鱼...
<bing0719> @latticece,   用了一年多了
<abinex> latticece: 我也用的Ubuntu
<bing0719> latticece: 不过没学到什么。。。
<latticece> abinex: 你用的哪个版本？我一链接就提示我有系统错误
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 那也不是上海特有的，沿海一带都这么作啊
<abinex> latticece: 别怪Ubuntu啊，你的设置对了没
<latticece> abinex: 怎么新建一个pptp的vpn链接？
<abinex> 你看看你在Ubuntu下面的参数设置
<nyfair> latticece: 控制面板-网络设置-新建网络-vpn-pptp
<abinex> latticece: 我用的是图形界面的网络管理器
<abinex> 12.04的
<latticece> 勾选掉EAP，选择MPPE这些我都做了，就是链接有问题
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:21 
<latticece> windows下面链接很快
<latticece> 就今天出现这个问题，以前ubuntu下面也没有问题的
<latticece> 解决这个问题花了一天时间了，唉
<gebjgd> bing0719: 不是
<gebjgd> bing0719: debian用戶
<gebjgd> latticece: 因為ubuntu爛
<latticece> gebjgd: 你终于来了，找你很久了
<bing0719> gebjgd:  哦。
<gebjgd> latticece: 你是誰？
<gebjgd> cece?
<latticece> gebjgd: debian下面新建vpn链接，add按钮是黑色的
<gebjgd> latticece: 你裝vpn的軟件了麼
<gebjgd> latticece: 我用debian的東西都是先看wiki
<latticece> gebjgd: 没有，我以为和ubuntu一样系统自带呢
<gebjgd> latticece: 那就是了
<gebjgd> latticece: debian 看wiki 100%可用 沒有問題
<bing0719> gebjgd: ubuntu和debin不是一样么？
<gebjgd> bing0719: 顯然不一樣
<latticece> gebjgd: 恩我查查wiki，ubuntu的帮助写的太少了
<gebjgd> latticece: 話說 你是哪位？
<bing0719> gebjgd: 好吧，我只知道ubuntu也是基于debin
<gebjgd> bing0719: ubuntu是debian sid
<gebjgd> bing0719:自己看wiki去
<bing0719> gebjgd: 你是从事linux相关工作吗？
<latticece> bing0719: 他是linux资深用户
<bing0719> 厉害！
<bing0719> 我才刚上大一
<bing0719> gebjgd: 以后向你请教了！
<nyfair> 大家好，我是linux黑
<bing0719> nyfair: 小黑好！
<nyfair> bing0719: 老中二linus，黑黑更健康
<bing0719> 呵呵
<hrzhu> 我最喜欢看 linus 喷人了
<hrzhu> 中二拯救世界
<latticece> gebjgd: 为什么我搜索到的wiki不是俄语就是法语，没找到英语的
 * yunfan 黑木耳
<bing0719> 哈哈！
<gebjgd> labrador: 那是不可能的
<jusss> 大家好
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:57 
<bing0719> jusss:  你好！
<mao121> 大家好，这里又玩DOTA2的吗？？
<\q> ofan: 最近出了Real World OCaml
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你太淫蕩了
<gebjgd> mao121: 有
<gebjgd> mao121: 你也玩？
<hrzhu> Ocaml 的语法总觉的很别扭 我还是喜欢 sml 多点
<mao121> gebjgd, 最近没事就尝试了一下，
<hrzhu> 比如 Ocaml 用 [|1;2;3|] 表示 Array 还有函数的 named argument, default value之类的语法都很奇怪 
<mao121> gebjgd, 我其实想问一下，你的dota2 你可以打汉字吗？
<gebjgd> mao121: 我都是打爬文的
<abinex> HH
<mao121> gebjgd, 爬文？？？
<abinex> 澳洲鸵鸟
<mao121> gebjgd, 我用的ibus，显示不了汉字。。。
<abinex> 鸸鹋
<bing0719> 没有安装中文。。。
<gebjgd> mao121: fcitx
<gebjgd> mao121: 很久不用ibus了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这有啥 扯扯就黑了
<mao121> gebjgd, 你确定fcitx能用？？在dota2里面输入汉字
<mordory> emacs组合键中，shift与其它键组合时不起作用？高人指点下
<Muton> 基友，基友
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：ibus如何修改单字编码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449509 我尝试修改五笔码表，但尚未完成，因为在不断测试阶段，所以想不修改码表来修改单字的编码，每次都要转换确实太狗血了 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-29 18:48
<gebjgd> 擦 网络竟然又断了
<CyrusYzGTt> 敏感时期 ， 敏感断网
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 德国网络 敏感个毛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 法西斯 德意志 不是 敏感词 么？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2引导grub4dos失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449510 winly efi 引导 grub4dos，没有进入引导菜单，而是直接跳转到grub命令行了！求解？ 主板启动是uefi，硬盘是GPT，winly文件放在固态硬盘第一个fat32盘里 试了最新版grub4dos，没解决。 linux /grub.exe linux16 /grub.exe 这个启动报错，无法加载linux16 linux /grub.ex
<^k^> ─> e --config-file=menu.lst 也引导不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 atvv — 2013-09-29 19:56
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]安装A卡闭源驱动后分辨率太高无法进桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449511 驱动是从AMD官网下载的catalyst13.4的版本，然后根据论坛里精华帖子里的方法生成DEB安装的，一切顺利，不过就是开机后默认分辨率是1600*1200@60HZ 我的显示器无法显示，进桌面前就黑屏了。求教如何设置，在进桌面
<^k^> ─> 前可以变成1280*1024的分辨率 自己试过在/etc/X11/xorg.conf下Section "Display"中加入Modes "1280*1024" "1280*1024"，不过不 …
<bing0719> 又一个失败了。。。。
<mao121> ubuntu会自己调节屏幕亮度，这个大家遇到过没？？？
<bing0719> 我喜欢调到最亮。。。笨笨有调节亮度快捷键。
<mao121> 我是说调好的亮度，可是随着环境光线变化，亮度会自己改变，这个你们知道怎么回事吗??
<mao121> 我是感觉不太方便，不知道有没有什么方法设置一下，让他固定下来。。。。
<alvin_rxg> mao121: 把 sensor 贴上
<mao121> alvin_rxg, 呵呵，我会认为非常有效，但还是想问一下，是不是设置的问题，尽量该一下参数好了。
<mao121> 这里有人用skype  吗？？？？？
<jusss> 测试
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:32 
<bing0719> 还有这么先进功能
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu chrome的网页中图片显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449512 chrome中某些图片或flash显示有问题，如附件所示； 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-09-29 21:10
<jusss> 什么功能？
<jusss> 好安静呀
<M3aCu1pa> 。。。
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  21:25 
<hoxily> ^k^: 晚上好
<^k^> hoxily, 您好！  21:26 
<hoxily> ^k^: 别客气。
<^k^> hoxily, 不要客气。  21:32 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：ubuntu 13.04警告信息？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449514 我的桌面右上角出现一个红色三角的标准里面还有一个感叹号，，，提示说更新信息已过期？？？？不知是什么原因，求高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 棉花糖sisu — 2013-09-29 21:26
<M3aCu1pa> 原来topic里有禁止色情...
<fengwu66> aiyong: @@
<baiyong> ok
 * cherrot 微云做的真他妈烂
<void1> 怎么烂了
<cherrot> void1, 后端存储是FAT32 
<void1> cherrot, 怎么知道的？
<cherrot> void1, 文件名有限制  单文件不能超过4G  2货啊
<void1> 这肯定不是fat32的限制啦 XD
<void1> 这些网盘后面都是分布式存储，单文件限制可能只是为了性能的不得已之举。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 金山快盘 for linux 13.04/13.10 官方测试版下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449515 Quote: UbuntuKylin团队与金山云公司合作，共同开发金山快盘for UbuntuKylin版，为用户的个人文件提供安全可控、跨平台的一站式管理体验。具备文件同步、备份和共享功能！拟于2013年9月底推出Alpha版本，10月底推出Beta版本，
<^k^> ─> 12月推出正式版。 具备文件同步、备份和共享功能，目前正在开发中，敬请期待！ 32 位下载 kuaipan.png 来源 …
<mayli_> void1: right
<B_bimo> 原来有中文频道啊
<shuiyoushui> 原来可以不联网
<shuiyoushui> 就能上
<B_bimo> #ubuntu 那个聊天室完全看不懂怎么办
<cherrot> void1, 我原来也这么想  可是  文件名限制是闹哪样？
<cherrot> void1, 貌似只有在windows上见过这种限制
<shuiyoushui> 那个是英文站
<jackness> 视频 需要安装插件来播放下列类型的媒体文件： video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<jackness> 这个问题该怎么解决啊
<shuiyoushui> 那就安装啊
<jackness> shuiyoushui, sudo吗？
 * mayli 每天好无聊
<jackness> shuiyoushui, 点了安装了 结果有声音没图像啊
<jackness> shuiyoushui, 你有什么好办法吗？
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 说说为什么喜欢Kubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449516 我自己是因为它最像windows 7及之前的windows. 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeamie — 2013-09-29 22:51
<jackness> 你们现在用什么播放器啊 怎么wmv格式的无法播放啊
<alvin_rxg> 21ß08753^^4567püäölufdaQnnvcx~~0ß098432134567opü+
<alvin_rxg> 98~7~~5tgb  hz6~2345~80~
<alvin_rxg> 100
<alvin_rxg> 100~
<hrzhu> jackness: 我用 vlc , wmv 可能是私有格式吧，你刚装好 Ubuntu 是不能放的
<jackness> hrzhu, 什么意思 那我该怎么办呢？
<hrzhu> hrzhu: 你需要装点私有的解码器就能播放 wmv 了，但是我也不知道包的名字叫什么。或者可以 apt-get install vlc 用 vlc 放
<B_bimo> [icook__] Ping timeout: 245 seconds 这是什么意思
<jackness> hrzhu, 好的 谢谢 我试试看
<jackness> VLC 不支持音频或视频格式 "MSS2"。很遗憾的您将没有办法修复它。
<jackness> hrzhu, 这是有多坑人啊 现在的解码器是怎么了
<hrzhu> mss2 是什么格式啊 第一次听说
<mayli> jackness: 微软专利
<jackness> 晕死 原来又是微软 微软 真的是软 阳痿货 
<mayli> jackness: try mplayer
<Muton> mayli 
<Muton> jackness: 少妇
<Muton> 基友  
<hoxily> 巨硬
<Muton> 你们好
<jackness> 还是失败了
<hoxily> microsoft   macrohard
<jackness> 只能在windows下看这个视频了
<jackness> 其实我发现我是越来越喜欢linux了 很酷 虽然用起来相比 windows要困难
<Muton> 干嘛要mss2
<jackness> muton，你就是大色狼
<jackness> 我的视频格式wmv的 无法播放
<Muton> jackness: 我是小伙
<jackness> Muton, 我就不是小伙子了吗 
<jackness> Muton, 你能解决播放wmv格式的问题吗？
<Muton> jackness: 少妇
<Muton> linux 难道不能播放wmv ? 
<jackness> 我现在播放不了啊 各种播放器都装了 还是只有声音没有图像
<Muton> jackness: 联网安装插件？
<Muton> 解码器
<jackness> Muton, 但是安装后来还是有声音没图像 没法自动安装上解码器啊
<Muton> 他会有提示的啊
<Muton> 你用的什么播放器
<Muton> 你在新立德里面搜这个格式
<Muton> jackness: 
<jackness> 找不到依赖的插件
<jackness> 视频 需要安装插件来播放下列类型的媒体文件： video/x-asf-unknown decoder
<jackness> 可是没法安装这个东西啊
<jackness> VLC 不支持音频或视频格式 "MSS2"。很遗憾的您将没有办法修复它。
<jackness> 一个是用自带的视频播放器 一个是用vlc
<hoxily> jackness: 把片子传给我
<hoxily> jackness: 我转换格式后发给你
<hoxily> jackness: :)
<jackness> hoxily, 怎么传给你
<Muton> irc
<Muton> 可以传
<hrzhu> 我电脑里只有 av 是 wmv 格式的
<jackness> 晕死 那你把av传个给我  我都没见过 学个漂亮的
<hrzhu> 一般看的电影动漫没人会做成 wmv
<jackness> hoxily, 怎么没速度的
<hrzhu> 我的 av 都是这里下载的 http://sukebei.nyaa.se/
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ NyaaTorrents >> Browse
<hoxily> jackness: 我没接收
<hoxily> jackness: 等下
<jackness> 我靠 你能告诉我 你认识日语吗
<hrzhu> 我记得某天好像有个管理员突然加了条规定 禁止聊色情。。
<hoxily> jackness: 再加一条
<hoxily> jackness: 再发一遍
<hoxily> jackness: 在？重新发一遍
<jackness> 为什么速度还是为0啊
<hoxily> jackness: 可能是因为我们俩用的IRC客户端不一样
<hrzhu> 我一般在虚拟机里装个 XP ，Linux 处理不了的东西在虚拟机里做
<jackness> hoxily, 你用什么客户端 我用的是xchat
<jackness> hoxily, 需要用shell下登陆吗？
<hoxily> jackness: weechat-curses
<Muton> 你们用的都是ubuntu么
<Muton> 双显卡笔记本怎么装驱动
<hrzhu> jackness: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/2.1.0.html 最新版的 vlc 已经支持 MMS2 了
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: VideoLAN - VLC 2.1 Rincewind
<jackness> 哎 悲剧
<hoxily> jackness: 要不你先传到网盘。然后分享。把链接发给我。
<hoxily> http://pan.baidu.com/disk/home
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享
<hoxily> jackness: 那个视频文件很大么？
<jackness> 可惜人家没有linux版本下载
<Muton> www.QQ.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ QQ.com)
<jackness> 不大的  算了 我反正双系统 我可以随时切换到windows下看
<Muton> 这俩机器人好牛逼
<jackness> Muton: Ubuntu 13.04双显卡安装NVIDIA GT630M驱动
<jackness> 　　安装 bumblebee 以管理双显卡，下面命令会自动安装NVIDIA显卡驱动
<jackness> 　　[plain]
<jackness> 　　sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<jackness> 　　sudo apt-get update
<jackness> 　　sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<jackness> 　　安装成功后，重启电脑
<^k^> jackness:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Muton> ……
<Muton> 我是HD7690
<jackness> 　　sudo optirun nvidia-settings -c :8
<jackness> Ubuntu 13.04双显卡安装NVIDIA GT630M驱动 三联
<jackness> 　　sudo optirun teST
<jackness> 　　至此，显卡驱动已安装成功，如果要以独立显卡运行某个程序，例如 test 程序
 * hoxily 呃
<Muton> 禁言了？
<hrzhu> 被踢了……
<Muton> 太热情了Jackness
<mao_> -ping
<hrzhu> 周一到了 去看有顶天家族大结局了
<Muton> 他怎么不上了
<^k^> 05:02
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 能不能用 squid + privoxy 把所有国内流量都走 squid，国外流量都直连（根据 ip 地址判断？）
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 能不能用 squid + 某个插件 把所有国内流量都走 squid，国外流量都直连（根据 ip 地址判断？
<hoxily> cap_sensitive: 为什么不行？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-22
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 什么是woody版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464218 大家好： 今天看Ubuntu Manual中提到了 Woody版，我自己没有查找到这是什么意思。可否请大家回答下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 岳麓山上的小百花 — 2014-09-21 23:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 找不到jdk类似的文件夹和javac文件，但是javac命令却能正常编译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464221 求大神帮帮忙：我装的是jdk-8u20-linux-x64.rpm和default-java两个包，没有设置path就可以正常编译java文件了，可是要装tomcat还是要设置path的，但是找不到jdk开头的文件夹或者ja
<jusss> 早上好
<knownbad> Ohayo.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 找不到jdk类似的文件夹和javac文件，但是javac命令却能正常编译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464222 求大神帮帮忙：我装的是jdk-8u20-linux-x64.rpm和default-java两个包，没有设置path就可以正常编译java文件了，可是要装tomcat还是要设置path的，但是找不到jdk开头的文件夹或者ja
<jiero> knownbad:  tenzu  大叔们。
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 大婶你好
<jiero> tenzu:  ...
<tenzu> jiero: 别这么害羞
<jiero> tenzu:  我好害羞啊。
<jiero> tenzu:  感觉我早就是超级厚脸皮了。
<tenzu> jiero: 那你还追不上妹子
<jiero> tenzu: 她说我不相信爱情哈~
<jiero> tenzu: 不管怎么样我放弃的。
<jiero> 在我说放弃之后一通对话就不说了。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 没办法，如果是我，我也不会接受别人追我。。。
<jiero> 逆向思维真可怕
<Niac> 还是以前好，一根木头敲晕了，就拖回山洞
<jusss> jiero: 你终于不追了吗？
<jiero> 没用。
<jiero> 我大概是无性恋。。。对性没啥要求。
<knownbad> 飞机打习惯了呗。
<tenzu> jiero: 不孝有三, 无后为大
<knownbad> 这好似不完整的句子。
<jiero> tenzu:  还好我对传统持反对态度。
<jiero> tenzu: 大不了去捐献精子。
<tenzu> jiero: 你想的太简单了
<tryit> iMadper``, ...
<jiero> tryit: 。
<jiero> stardiviner:  星星，我结果什么都没做
 * jiero 纯浪费人生
<jiero> stardiviner: 给我看星星吧
<jusss> jiero: 回家吧
<jusss> jiero: 看国外电影里面当一个人最失意的时候，都会go home
<slucx> eexp: 请教
<tryit> slucx, 你在折腾开发板？
<slucx> eexp: 你平时需要在win下开发，你来回切换系统吗？
 * jusss 感觉很孤独
<slucx> tryit: 买了个arduino
<tryit> slucx, 我用tiny6410
<jiero> jusss:  我被人说孤单一直很孤单。
<jiero> 孤单惯了。
 * jiero 现在到底想什么呢。
<jusss> jiero: 我要是你，就先回家住两个月，然后就来一次环球旅行，
<knownbad> 几岁结婚才不算孤单？
<slucx> tryit: 嗯，6410又不用来回切换系统
<tryit> slucx, 啥系统
<slucx> win
<tryit> slucx, ……
<tryit> slucx, 我现在完全在linux下折腾
<slucx> tryit: 单片机需要win
<tryit> slucx, 我现在也是裸机
<slucx> lol
<tryit> slucx, 不过调试起来很蛋疼
 * jiero 对旅行没有什么想法
<jusss> 以前我也很讨厌旅行，现在我回一次家，来回需要10个小时的路程，我发现我喜欢上旅行了
<jiero> jusss:  我是越旅行越发现我应该做的太多
<jusss> 可以在火车上看到美女，可以在客车上看到各种形形色色的人
 * jiero 讨厌背上责任
 * jiero 可以见到很多人
 * jiero 不知道为什么路上有多少人。每天送别10人。
<jiero> 认识1万人或许不难
<jiero> 或许你根本没有机会去知道什么和为什么
<diggzh> iMadper: 如约
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41199
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian建议用户更新apt包
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想做一个系统监控的网站，如何比较好的获取CPU使用率、内存使用率、网络流量等数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464224 如题，可以介绍一下相关的命令，非常感谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Linayanse — 2014-09-22 9:54
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<stardiviner> 刚才楼下在安装光纤，所以断网测试中
<stardiviner> 现在DuckDuckGo遭到DNS污染，Linux下有没有啥解决办法阿？比如本地缓存DNS cache的软件之类的办法可以么？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41211
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Brendan Eich谈Javascript的起源
 * stardiviner DuckDuckGo DNS 污染解决办法. ^^^^
<jusss> stardiviner: 没有
<jusss> stardiviner: 除非duckduckgo允许ip访问
<stardiviner> jusss: 那就没有解决办法了？
<stardiviner> jusss: 原来如此
<jusss> stardiviner: 大网站都禁止ip访问，只允许域名访问
<jusss> 所以修改hosts文件这种以后就废了
<stardiviner> jusss: duckduckgo是托管的？所以IP是动态的？
<jusss> stardiviner: 不知道，
<stardiviner> jusss: 唉。。。悲剧的
<stardiviner> jusss: 那可不可以经过proxy得到IP地址，然后访问？肯定有暂时的IP吧？
<jusss> stardiviner: 除非你在vps上做个https的链接到duckduckgo,然后访问这个你做的这个网页即可
<stardiviner> 虽然表达不专业，但是你懂我的意思吧？
<stardiviner> jusss: 还有这样的阿，不错阿
<jusss> stardiviner: duckduckgo可能禁止ip访问，你得到它的ip也没有
<jusss> s/有/用
<jusss> 修改hosts已经一去不复返了
<stardiviner> jusss: 这种时候，不是应该有很强的高手出现，来解决这个问题的么？
<stardiviner> 难道是用google的人多，用duckduckgo的人少的缘故？
<onlylove> 喵的，度娘的js能不能好好写
<diggzh> 推介一款神器 hoststools
<stardiviner> 几个搜索引擎，google，duckduckgo，baidu，bing，blekko，（google无力，duckduckgo一直在用，现在也不能上，baidu只能搜搜一般的中文，中国内容，bing没用过，blekko是类似垂直搜索。。。。这。。。。没有搜索引擎的日子真难受阿）
<jusss> stardiviner: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/1/1/1/dci.download.akamai.com/35985/159415/1/g/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google by 自由微博
<jusss> stardiviner: 某人做到https链接到google的
<stardiviner> jusss: 好东西。bookmarked
<diggzh> 这里有一个好记的google  域名： wen.lu
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 使用pidgin的webqq版时可以关闭手机qq的消息推送吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464225 我用webqq聊天的时候，别人发的消息会在webqq，同时手机也会收到qq的推送消息。而在win下用QQ手机就不会收到。 请问，可以设置webqq登录时不推送手机qq消息吗？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 yangkyo821 — 2014-09-22 10:13
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ wen.lu)
<stardiviner> jusss: diggzh thanks
<jusss> stardiviner: 别宣传这个网站，一不小心被封了，就没有了
<diggzh> sorry..
<stardiviner> onlylove: 之前几天打开baidu首页，firefox就卡死。。。。该死的
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我TM现在想知道是mozilla废物还是度娘废物
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法安全吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464226 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2014-09-22 10:16
<jusss> onlylove: 都废物
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey的一接收新邮件就崩溃
<onlylove> jusss: 我机器上跑seamonkey直接卡死
<slucx> jusss: onlylove 现在的机子直接跑ff不就很好吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 2G内存
<onlylove> slucx: windows7
<onlylove> slucx: 还有一堆别的
<slucx> onlylove: win7 LOL
<diggzh> 前阵子更新了一下字体库，chrome搜索框书签栏就全部乱码了。
<diggzh> 折腾后无果，果断切到firefox
<jiero> maplebeats:  我旁边的小姑娘收到一个包裹，是你的一样的名字啊
<jiero> maplebeats: lool
<Guest73605> diggzh: Hi
<diggzh> = =
<mikecao> kcao, 你终于出现了阿。。。红帽神一样的存在阿
<diggzh> kernel hacker?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu 12.04中which命令求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464227 同事一机子which which的结果是: alias which='alias | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --show-dot --show-tilde' /usr/bin/which 并且同事机子man which的结果中有一行是: which [options] [--] programname [...] 但是我自己的计算机系统运行which
<^k^>  ─> which的结果是 /usr/bin/which 运行man which的结果是: which [-a] file 看man which的结果应该是我的which命令是个阉割版 …
<iMadper``> qiao: 首席, diggzh 这小子要做rh实习生.
<diggzh> 谢谢～
<qiao> iMadper: 好啊，现在在招实习生。。
<qiao> diggzh: 有意向的话，发邮件给我。
<diggzh> mail地址？
<diggzh> 我专业怕不对口，可以先透露一下我该向哪些方面准备吗？
<iMadper> diggzh: 你该说一下你想向哪方面发展.
<iMadper> qiao: 长智齿了, 疼死爹了... 上午去了医院了
<diggzh> 运维？我对工作没概念哈，都是一直瞎鼓捣。
<qiao> iMadper: 赞～
<iMadper> qiao: nnnd, 没办法吃东西, 看来要瘦了
<qiao> iMadper: 你这种人是喝水都胖的节奏。
<qiao> iMadper: 周五去体检。。你要不要去。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我问问fesco看看能不能去吧
<qiao> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> qiao: nnnd, payroll agent多扣了我工资了. nnnd, 少发的钱够我一个月的工资了.
<iMadper> qiao: 现在穷的很.
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<qiao> iMadper: 扣工资？
<iMadper> qiao: 社保之类的, 扣多了
<iMadper> qiao: nnnd
<iMadper> qiao: sb fesco
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao:
<iMadper> qiao: 现在穷疯了
<iMadper> qiao: 你试试少发一个月工资的话你现在是什么情况
<iMadper> qiao: 食不果腹衣不蔽体
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。擦。
<mikecao> iMadper, 少发我一个月工资没差阿
<mikecao> 我又不缺那一块两快的。。。
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/77311/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://blog.jobbole.com/77311/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<iMadper> mikecao: 对啊, 你一个月工资在8w 左右, 对我来说是大数目, 对你来说是一块两块
<qiao> iMadper: 正壕在此 -> mikecao
<mikecao> iMadper, 我是说我一个月工资一块2快，你一个月工资那么高，确实得在乎，少发一个月工资，少买一套京城81号阿。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我听说 mikecao壕一月8W+
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... 你说的是京城八十一号的电影光盘嘛? 我一个月工资刚好够买.
<mikecao> onlylove, 天上一月，地上一年，你莫非来自天上。。。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iMadper> onlylove: mikecao 已经买房了. 在北京.
<mikecao> iMadper, 不，我说的是房子。。。
<onlylove> mikecao: 我确定我在地上
<iMadper> mikecao: 你一个有房的, 就别调侃我这种无房户了好不好?
<mikecao> iMadper, 你都好几套了。。并且那个位置是我永远都不能望其项背的地方。。。
<qiao> 膜拜有房壕 mikecao
<iMadper> mikecao: 我名下无房.
<mikecao> qiao, Mr. Bridge 早
 * onlylove 膜拜有房壕 mikecao
<iMadper> qiao: Mrs. Fridge 早
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道不应该用Ms
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者用miss？
<qiao> onlylove: 泥够了。。
<mikecao> onlylove, miss 是有人了：）
<onlylove> mikecao: 嗯，应该大写？ Miss qiao?
<qiao> iMadper: 你要不要给我个 op 呢～
<iMadper> qiao: 算了还是, 要厚道
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<jusss> eexp: ubuntu 手机去年募捐时不是已经死了吗?怎么还出来了
<jiero> jusss: 怎么会有死掉的事情。
 * jiero 无法理解 jusss 的思维啊
<imtxc> 早啊 qiao 首席 iMadper
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<jiero> iMadper: 有好几套了啊。。。
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> iMadper: 房子
<iMadper> jiero: 天地良心, 一套都没有
<jiero> imtxc: 买到手机了？
<imtxc> jiero: 没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 土豪
<jiero> iMadper: 不需要所有权，只要有使用权就行了
 * jiero 不觉得我拥有任何东西
<iMadper> jiero: 租房也算?
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯嗯嗯嗯。
<iMadper> jiero: 你有条不用上班也不会饿死的命啊...
<jiero> iMadper:  只要去旅馆混，就可以混着吃住
<jiero> iMadper: 还能每天认识新人，新妹子汉子
<jusss> jiero: 去年募捐失败了呀，ubuntu手机
<jiero> jusss: 那个失败又如何，一个节点而已
<onlylove> iMadper: 羡慕 jiero不
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个频道有几个人能让我不羡慕的?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是这个频道最底层的了吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你还最底层
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 只是一个炒作.
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不上班也不会饿死，懂不，这些人不上班就饿死，所以在上班
<iMadper> onlylove: imtxc 已经千人斩了, 各大腾讯土豪就不用说了, qiao 升职比我快这么多, mikecao 都买房了, adam8157简直不能再有钱了
<jiero> onlylove iMadper  我说的是在旅馆当工人就可以不饿死
<jiero> onlylove: iMadper: adam是穷的只剩钱了。
<jiero> 噢还有身体
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在北京黄金地段有婚房
<iMadper> onlylove: 更不要说 eexp 这种土豪级土豪, roylez 这种肉身翻墙, happyaron 这种七大洲四处翱翔 的土豪们了
<imtxc> mikecao 膜拜有房的豪
<qiao> iMadper: 妹，你double我的工资。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 黄金地段? 东五环外也叫黄金地段?
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 美，你都trible 我的工资！！！
 * jiero 对 qiao说，你triple 我的工资
<iMadper> onlylove: 难道我还不是最底层的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 都是我们不能仰望的地段
 * jiero 对 onlylove  你double我的工资。
 * jiero 工资从500起步，然后1500，然后2500
<jiero> 现在没工资了
<iMadper> imtxc: 房子是我爸妈用来养老的啊 跟我有毛关系, 我现在每个月上缴3800的房租和伙食费啊
<if_e1se> 求  trible ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 反对， eexp 绝对不是土豪级土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是还有自己的一套呢么
<iMadper> huntxu: 那是啥?
<huntxu> iMadper: 他已经超越了
<huntxu> iMadper: 没有合适的语言能够描述
<jiero> huntxu: 你是土豪了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊???? 我还有一套??? 我要是有, 早就取出住房公积金了好伐!
 * slucx 莫谈工资
<imtxc> huntxu: 据说你在广州有好多套房子，每个房子里面好几个妹子
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么追妹子。
<imtxc> mikecao: 据说你的房子里面也好多妹子
<iMadper> huntxu: 你怎么一出来就被黑了..
 * jiero 不撒网的。
<huntxu> imtxc: 哪只广州啊，巴黎，伦敦和纽约都已经起到最高级房子了
<mikecao> imtxc, 你是说每次，还是总共？
<imtxc> mikecao: 每次 + 总共
<huntxu> iMadper: imtxc 广州只有三个房子
<mikecao> imtxc, 哦，那是假的
<imtxc> huntxu: 啊，别的都卖了？
<huntxu> iMadper: imtxc 其它玩家路过的时候才交600块
<jiero> huntxu:  。噢
<jiero> huntxu: 你路过只要上供一条蒸鱼就好了
<huntxu> imtxc: 巴黎和纽约，其它玩家路过都要给1000了
<iMadper> huntxu: 赶紧升级啊
<jiero> huntxu:  香港要1000？
<imtxc> mikecao: 话说你现在都跑10km 了啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 遵守规则啊，要走到那个格才能升级
<jiero> 。。。佩服那些能跑10km的人
<iMadper> huntxu: 把别的玩家的商业中心改造成花园
 * jiero 都没有跑步鞋，用健步鞋跑步
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu goagent 安装错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464228 下载了goagent 和 google_appengine，按照网上的安装步骤，在用python uploader.zip上传appid的时候，出现错误，改用appengin命令上传 python appcfg.py update goagent-goagent-91cd5e4/server/python ，发现我的goagent/sever文件夹下没有pyt
<^k^>  ─> hon,所以命令无法执行，请问可有高手知道要怎么样才能上传appid？？ 用python uploader.zip 上传输入邮箱密码后 …
 * jiero 希望谁给我推荐一双跑步鞋？
<jiero> 国产的就哭诶
<jiero> 没关系，不好我会退货的
<onlylove> jiero: double有毛用，扣去花销这些刚需，剩下的不比你多
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子壕求介绍妹子
<imtxc> 晾屋顶上的衣服还找不到了。。。。。
<imtxc> 又是一笔损失
 * jiero 不求介绍妹子，我需要的妹子都不需要别人介绍
<imtxc> 谁要海涛啊，求凑单
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要买啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 裤子
<imtxc> onlylove: 那条裤子我很喜欢啊，因为穿了好久都没有磨破
 * onlylove 拜裤子都要海淘的壕 imtxc
<mikecao> imtxc, 恩
<onlylove> iMadper: 快出来拜裤子海淘壕
<mikecao> imtxc, 差不多57-58分钟
<mikecao> 没全速跑
<imtxc> 不知道都住着些什么人
<mikecao> 跑完没啥感觉，是一起去跑步里面最慢的
<iMadper> onlylove: 海涛就是为了图个便宜啊..
<jiero> onlylove: 海淘真心可以便宜。
<jiero> onlylove: 除了没牌子的不准备做牌子的
<onlylove> jiero: 你们都买啥裤子穿啊，我都买没牌子和不准备做牌子的
<jiero> mikecao: 好快啊。60分钟跑10公里
<onlylove> jiero: 60分钟10KM？
<jiero> onlylove: 我从来都不买——如果买，就是被父母拉去说：新年一定要买一条！
<jiero> onlylove: 反正我是有别人穿剩下不要的，都给我的
<onlylove> jiero: 我没有啊，坏了就得买新的
<mikecao> jiero, 你要练习也可以
<jiero> mikecao: 我肺部坚持不住。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的秘书，你老板什么时候换5K显示器
 * jiero 现在没有肺活量了。憋气只能不到60秒。
 * jiero 曾经可以憋气130秒，那时肺活量3000
<mikecao> jiero, 我一开始也以为不行，
<mikecao> 但是还是坚持先来了
<mikecao> jiero, 我费活量很小，3300
<jiero> mikecao: 我可以做非连续活动。
<jiero> mikecao: 比如说我可以连续单打羽毛球3小时。
<mikecao> jiero, 那就是你跑步频率不对
<mikecao> jiero, 我打赌你buxing
<mikecao> 要不要挑战下？
<mikecao> 我最多坚持5局就不醒了
<jiero> mikecao: 什么是 buxing？
<jiero> mikecao: 挑战？
<mikecao> jiero, 羽毛球阿
<jiero> mikecao:  我不在北京的
<mikecao> 我不信你能坚持单打3个小事。。
<jiero> mikecao: 能啊。单打3小时是可以的。
<jiero> mikecao: 前一天徒步越野登山，第二天打2个小时也没问题。
 * jiero 因为打羽毛球手臂都粗了
<jiero> 晕倒
<mikecao> jiero, 你牛，我和别人大羽毛球，3局全身湿透，第五局体力不值了
<jiero> mikecao:  我出汗太快了。。。以前踢球都是1分钟内别人还没见汗，我已经湿了
<onlylove> ff又崩溃了
<onlylove> mikecao: 5局是多久……
<jiero> mikecao: 5局很久啊
<jiero> mikecao: 光吊，一个球就45秒平均。
<mikecao> jiero, 很快，因为要前后场跑阿
<jiero> mikecao:  哈哈，我从来没赢过任意比赛
 * jiero 不喜欢使劲扣杀，不喜欢总是调动对手前后跑，总觉得会累着对方
<jiero> mikecao: 好，我去北京的时候打球玩吧
<mikecao> en
 * jiero 没试过跑十公里，明天早上去试试。感觉跑1km就很麻烦
<jiero> 肯定跑不下来。。。以前的速度10分钟跑1.5公里。
<jiero> 虽然是10公斤负重跑山路
<tryit> iMadper, .
<tryit> iMadper, 知道跟你说的那个Makefile的问题了
<cao-fan-di-qiu> let's shag
<imtxc> onlylove: 收到花旗的羊毛箱子了，很小一只。。。。。
<tryit> cao-fan-di-qiu, 找到工作了？
<imtxc> ofan: 我还指望十一用一下呢
<cao-fan-di-qiu> tryit: 马上就离职了
<cao-fan-di-qiu> tryit: 第一个月发了800
<cao-fan-di-qiu> 尼玛，吃饭去
<diggzh> 我快吐血了，经历 == 0，简历没得写
<diggzh> T_T
<onlylove> diggzh: 毕业生随便写的
<diggzhang> 300字不到，为HR省心了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWH4GIZmt9AADKyyUu3_EAAMY6QJ5r4QAAMrj311.jpg 分享图片
<onlylove>  有一对情侣，男的非常懦弱，做什么事情之前都让女友先试。女友对此十分不满。 一次，两人出海，返航时，飓风将小艇摧毁，幸亏女友抓住了一块木板才保住了两人的性命。女友问男友：你怕吗？男友从怀中掏出一把水果刀，说：怕，但有鲨鱼来，我就用这个对付它。女友只是摇头苦笑。
<onlylove> 不久，一艘货轮发现了他们，正当他们欣喜若狂时，一群鲨鱼出现了，女友大叫：我们一起用力游，会没事的！男友却突然用力将女友推进海里，扒着木板朝货轮了,
<onlylove> 并喊道：这次我先试！女友惊呆了，望着男友的背影，感到非常绝望。鲨鱼正在靠近，可对女友不感兴趣而径直向男友游去，男友被鲨鱼凶猛地撕咬着，他发疯似地冲女友喊道：我爱你！ 女友获救了，甲板上的人都在默哀，船长坐到女友身边说：小姐,他是我见过最勇敢的人。我们为他祈祷！不，他是个胆小鬼。女友冷冷地说。
<onlylove> 您怎么这样说呢？刚才我一直用望远镜观察你们，我清楚地看到他把你推开后用刀子割破了自己的手腕。鲨鱼对血腥味很敏感，如果他不这样做来争取时间，恐怕你永远不会出现在这艘船上。什么？女友听到真相如同晴天霹雳，她悲痛欲绝，伤心无比，只想立刻跳进海里和男友死在一起。关键时刻船长拉住了她：如果我是你，一定会好好的活下åŽ
<onlylove> »ï¼Œå¹¶ç”¨æŒ–掘机把这条大海填平，为你的男朋友报仇血恨。女友沉默数秒，冷静的问：挖掘机技术哪家强。船长：中国山东找蓝翔。
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈。穷得只剩下钱了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我分你点节操, 你分我点钱?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我说你啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我分你点节操, 你分我点钱?
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 滚, 我各种穷
 * adam_magic_pack 等Meizu MX4 Mini
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 哭穷证明你比原来更有钱了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 玩儿蛋去
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 听说你最近工资double了？
<jiero> imtxc: 我节操都没了，都没女孩看我一眼
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 做梦呢?
<imtxc> jiero: 你TM一个帅逼
<imtxc> jiero: 别扯
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我有log做证据
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我自己说过么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 继续作弄当当会不会被kick啊 cc jiero
<jiero> onlylove: 我不怕被踢
<imtxc> 不会的，当当现在脾气好多了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你还别激将我
<jiero> imtxc:  你是 IT男啊
<onlylove> 算了……
<jiero> imtxc adam_magic_pack 为什么你们都要 meizu Mx
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 为啥以前都是如风达快递给我, 这回是给我平邮....
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 可以刷ubuntu touch
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 五模 and 便宜
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我才不用那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡吧？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 如风达？
<jiero> 五模是什么？
<imtxc> 如风达不是送小米的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的就是如风达送的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 信用卡？
<jiero> onlylove: 如风达时髦么。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: .
<onlylove> jiero: 五种制式
<imtxc> 信用卡不可能平邮吧
<imtxc> 至少也是挂号
<onlylove> imtxc: 挂号信也算平信，你要理解adam
<jiero> 噢。
<jiero> 信用卡不都是EMS么
 * jiero 记得以前的银行卡真的是平信寄的。不是挂号
<jiero> imtxc:  在澳大利亚银行卡平信，不是挂号
 * jiero 或者说那信都是放在门外，想拿走都可以
<jiero> 反正不是封闭的邮箱
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> roylez:  现在在哪里了？
<roylez> jiero: 兲朝
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:10
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: mx4 mini 是啥
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 小一号的, 据说5寸
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ……………… 啥时候发布
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不过，5 的话，没有小多少吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 还是小不少的, 小米4就是5寸, 你可以对比一下他俩
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 超过5我真得是没法接受
<imtxc> 现在找个小屏的难啊
<imtxc> 对啊，kindle 是 6 来着？
<jiero> imtxc: 容易啊，只要你丫的不从旗舰里调！
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 6
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> jiero: 1799， 旗舰？
<jiero> imtxc: 魅族的旗舰
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 五模五寸支持NFC竟然只有中国移动那个破低端
<imtxc> …………
<^k^> jiero: define:五模 not defined.
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那mini估计还早啊不
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41216
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么你不能像苹果那样制造产品？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: Oct or Nov
 * jiero 劈了 ^k^ 反应过后是什么！
<onlylove> jiero: K傻
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有考虑 moto 360 不
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没
<onlylove> jiero: 你和它较劲作甚
<imtxc> 我出门在路上的时候完全感觉也听不到电话震动和铃声
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 为什么没有12.04 汉化得好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464229 14.04 QT和GCC 都没汉化。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2014-09-22 13:18
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 接不到就算了...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 阿当，那个BUG还是没有fix啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 是啊
<slucx> lol
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我禁用了laptop-mode-tools, 每次登陆后自己启动...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 运行虚拟机你用啥软件？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: vbox
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: systemctl disable laptop-mode.service  这样为啥禁用不了？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: sudo?
<slucx> 我su过了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 就是这样禁用
<slucx> 似乎禁用不了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 啦啦啦
<slucx> lol
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8401304/
<slucx> debian sysv systemd混用，都不知道是哪个起作用了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: ...
<slucx> Laptop mode
<slucx> enabled, active [unchanged]
<tryit> slucx, 你现在搞裸机还是驱动还是其它什么
<slucx> tryit: 亲，玩8位单片机
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 现在debian的终端有点乱，以前不是tty7是图形界面吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不是
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 以前是的啊
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: disable和stop是两个事儿
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: systemd就不是了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ?
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: systemd不用inittab?
<slucx> 乱了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: busy now...
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: lol 好
<slucx> 土豪就是土豪
<onlylove> slucx: 是这样的，debian默认runlevel是2然后在tty1上startx
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得是这样的，但是具体的细节不记得了
<onlylove> slucx: 还有，laptop的enable可以在conf文件里面修改
<onlylove> slucx: 可以设置
<onlylove> slucx: 哦，不对，那个是active
<slucx> onlylove: 现在就是tty1上是X，一共6个TTy了
<onlylove> slucx: 你要那么多作甚
<slucx> onlylove: 应该是用systemctl的
<onlylove> slucx: 如果没事，建议你用updaterc.d或者rcconf
<slucx> Mon Sep 22 13:39:06 2014
<slucx> onlylove: 我是说跟以前不一样了
<onlylove> slucx: 知道不一样了
<onlylove> slucx: 有些事，保守一点没坏处
<onlylove> slucx: 虽然我不明白他们为啥要闹腾systemd和upstart啥的
<slucx> onlylove: 我也不明白，用sysv挺好的
<onlylove> slucx: systemd在我看来，就是普通用户可以关机
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • UBUNTU14.04 的QT4.8版本代码风格为何变了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464230 为什么我打开文本编辑器和QT的风格不一样？ 如何让QT的风格的位置像文本编辑器一样对其。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2014-09-22 13:39
<mikecao> 壕们，你们知道怎么在gnome下面非root账户(也不是sudo 用户）用命令行去logout /shutdown host 玛， cc adam_magic_pack  iMadper
 * jiero 不知道，到底自己在寻找什么
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 知道
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, how ?
<mikecao> 不是键盘的win+L
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 忘了
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ......
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=127962
<^k^> ⇪ t: dbus-shutdown scripts (Page 1) / Community Contributions / Arch Linux Forums
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: https://wiki.debian.org/UserShutdown
<^k^> ⇪ ti: UserShutdown - Debian Wiki
 * jiero 抱抱 adam_magic_pack
<mikecao> 着都能找到
 * mikecao 看到了激情四射的一幕。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 因为我知道是走dbus和consolekit啊, 细节忘了而已
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 乖
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 被benny 胖骗了
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不过consolekit快被抛弃了, 你可能需要找新的通过systemd的logind的方法
<mikecao> 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: logind正确的话应该可以直接关机
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: fedora一直都是poweroff直接关机不需要root吧
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: Benny骗走你什么? 贞操?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu可以使用安卓程序了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464231 根据 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/inst ... ntu-archon 已经试过，可以运行pptv等一些软件。但是QQ和微信之类的还是无法运行。闪退。 不知道怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-09-22 13:56
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, Benny 说没有办法，是调用的gnome 自己去得到root 权限然后关机的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 需要root才可以关机把
<kutan> i'm come back
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你点菜单的时候又没root, fedora里命令行也不用sudo
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 这就是我困惑的地方
<mikecao> poweroff/reboot 命令都不能在非root权限下使用阿
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: dbus啊 consolekit啊, logind啊, freedesktop啊
<mikecao> 好吧。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: fedora下, poweroff和shutdown总有一个不用sudo的
<jiero> kutan:  back to hell
<jiero> gebjgd:  胖胖
<tryit> 谁调试过初始化内存的代码？
<tryit> 崩溃了……
<gebjgd> jiero,受受
<jiero> gebjgd: 。睡吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 睡毛  8点  吃早餐 准备出门上班
<jiero> gebjgd:  回家呆着一天
<gebjgd> jiero, 为什么回家？
<gebjgd> jiero, 手淫过度  虚了？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 回家了?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 没有
<kutan> d
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 在哪呢?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 深圳
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 牛
<gebjgd> jiero, 去探望二奶？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 牛毛？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 为啥牛？
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有二奶。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 想去哪就去哪, 随意脱产, 故而牛
<onlylove> jiero: 想去哪就去哪, 随意脱产, 故而牛
<jiero> adam_magic_pack onlylove 哪里都不是我想要的，人生如此苦闷
<onlylove> jiero: 回袋鼠国吧
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 二奶的人生 是我们这群屌丝无法理解的
 * jiero 造新城么
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你知道那些一直在旅途上的人吗。
<kutan> come back
<gebjgd> jiero, 疯子一样的男子？
 * jiero 碾压kutan
<onlylove> gebjgd: adam壕和你是一个层次的么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 对
<kutan> 风一样的男人
<jiero> kutan: 。。。你怎么和办公室里的小姑娘说一样的话
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我要拜 gebjgd壕，你戴帽子作甚
<kutan> 你要说我女人的思路？
<kutan> jiero: 终于找了一个方法上IRC
<jiero> kutan: 不是，正好是我记住了，我以前没被那样说过
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你每天吃得好好!!!
<jiero> kutan: 一般小姑娘说的是我太温柔。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  Destine 很幸福~
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我没有啊，我也就是一顿不许自己超过10块的标准。。。
<kutan> jiero: 这叫掐死你的温柔
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 怎么会那么便宜...
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 你想一天60元啊。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 打错了。。。20.
<jiero> 噢。一天120
<Destine> jiero, 我一天3顿好吧，早饭只要1.5好吧。
<gebjgd> Destine, 1.5能吃什么？
<jiero> Destine: 。好吧。
<jiero> 1.5能吃什么？
<kutan> 我天天面包
<jiero> 米糕
<Destine> gebjgd, 一个茶叶蛋。
<kutan> 自己面包机里做的面包
<jiero> Destine: 。。。不健康。。
<Destine> gebjgd, 然后自己打一杯豆浆，就是早饭了。
<jiero> kutan: 太奢侈了你！
<kutan> jiero: 午饭也是好吧，午饭也是面包
<jiero> kutan: 面包有那么好吃么
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我觉得你是不会找便宜的，下次你找我一起吃吧。
<kutan> 午饭这里最便宜的10块，麻将面
<gebjgd> Destine, 太少了
<kutan> jiero: 懒得出去
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 赞!
<gebjgd> Destine, 为了瘦身？
<Destine> gebjgd, 公司吃饭早啊，吃太多了中午吃不下。
<jiero> kutan: 你应该买面条机
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 好在我这周末就回威海解馋去
<Destine> gebjgd, 你想多了，减肥靠的是运动，少吃没有用。。。
<gebjgd> Destine, 啥公司  我还真不知道你上班了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 带吃的~~~
<Destine> gebjgd, 。。。
<jiero> Destine: 减肥靠得是心情哈
<gfrog_> adam_magic_pack: 竟然有帽子了？！
<Destine> jiero, 行吧你。
<jiero> ~现在能长胖了
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 拍给你看 (大仇得报的感觉
<Destine> gfrog, 人家也有帽子~
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我一直有啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你考虑一下，我也回成都，是你被轰炸得惨还是我惨？
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<jiero> Destine: 轰炸？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我11/12月也要去成都
<jiero> Destine:  各种吃掉？
<adam_magic_pack> 冤冤相报何时了
<gfrog> Destine: 绿的嘛？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你还想不想要我给你写吃喝攻略了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 绿的吗？
 * gfrog 卧槽，发错人了……
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: lol
<gfrog> Destine: sorry啊
<Destine> gfrog, 基蛙，你有没有感觉快要被踢出去了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: lol
 * adam_magic_pack meeting
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 以及你这种看热闹不嫌事儿大的。
 * jiero reading
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: M3买了么？
<Destine> 坐看你们转移话题。
<gfrog> Destine: adam_magic_pack 你们都要去成都？
 * gfrog 没年假，不然也想去成都。
<Destine> gfrog, 我国庆回家啊。
<Destine> gfrog, 怎么会没年假？
<gfrog> Destine: 都耍完了
<gfrog> Destine: 哦，你是土著来着。
<Destine> gfrog, 嗯，来玩~
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> Destine: 求蹭饭
<Destine> onlylove, 嗯？
<kutan> 大家都想蹭饭
<jiero> onlylove: 你也去成都蹭饭？
<jiero> onlylove: 我就在这里蹭饭啊。
 * jiero 在成都蹭饭无数啊
<jiero> Destine: 是么？
 * jiero 不去成都玩了
<Destine> jiero, 什么？是什么？
<jiero> Destine:  国庆回家啊
<Destine> jiero, 你在成都么现在？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 正要买那个M3, iMadper 给我推荐的M2也要买, 不过也缺薄的
<jiero> Destine:  我不在的。
<jiero> Destine: 我在千里之外
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哪里？ 我也去收件
<Destine> 那怎么蹭？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.SOI0lW&id=14147726131&_u=mdpfn30abd
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 三色正品Marmot Aber Jacket土拨鼠男M3轻型软壳同Tempo/Approach-淘宝网 价格:468.00 - 498.00
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我要买灰色的, 你别跟我撞衫
<onlylove> 我说啥好，468……
<Destine> 你们就不能穿得好看点嘛！
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 没有妹子帮我挑啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 那你也不要户外一辈子啊。。。
<onlylove> Destine: 求问啥样的好看
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 周末去新中关和欧美汇, 觉得那些衣服丑爆了
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我没有户外的衣服啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 户外衣服得鲜艳点，灰色看着就像老年人
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那我蓝的?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你买多大码？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: M
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不管你，我红的，肯定不会跟你撞就是
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 小心太大，正品marmot码大的一逼
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 这两家我也不怎么喜欢。
<Destine> gfrog, 嗯，男生180/75，穿L稍微有点大。
<Destine> gfrog, 你吧，S号。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你难道S?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，红色只有S了……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那我挑蓝的去了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ................
<Destine> gfrog, 你S号肯定够了。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊哈哈
<gfrog> Destine: 我肥了很多，胖了20斤
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你这样不对
<Destine> gfrog, 20.。。。？！
<gfrog> Destine: yep
<Destine> 情侣装~情侣装~
<gfrog> Destine: 不信问 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不只20吧
<jiero> Destine:  我这么希望低调的人，不想要妹子帮着挑，结果肯定太显眼。
<Destine> jiero, 你先把妹子找到，别的再说。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 另外一家有红色M, 还便宜
<jiero> Destine: 我不需要找妹子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 关键怕有假啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 虽说marmot假的不多，但是淘宝真不敢下手啊
<Destine> gfrog, 海淘。
 * jiero 没有妹子就没有吧，反正那不算什么
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.157.2xasfl&id=39216312433&ns=1#detail
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ STP正品 Marmot Aber Jacket土拨鼠男M3轻型软壳同Tempo/Approach-淘宝网 价格:333.00
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.82.2xasfl&id=25844724668&ns=1#detail
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 现货 正品 土拨鼠Marmot Aber Jacket M3软壳衣同Tempo/Approach-淘宝网 价格:355.00
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你都在哪找的店？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 总之这两家有红M
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  还要买户外？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 买到一件之后你就只需要换内衣就行了？
 * gfrog 开会去了
<jiero>  adam_magic_pack  像这种？ http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00KRZW8YE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ GIORDANO 佐丹奴 男式 多彩三人行舒适短袖打底T恤 012440041003 10 黄\绿\蓝色 L 【GIORDANO 佐丹奴】 服饰箱包
<yunfan_> jiero: 你需要一个男盆友
<jiero> yunfan_:   你？
 * adam_magic_pack 截图
 * jiero 碾压 adam_magic_pack
<jiero> yunfan_: 无性可以接受
<yunfan_> jiero: 我需要个母的 你要是割了雀雀可以考虑 要不然老是摸到怪怪的
<jiero> yunfan_: 说了无性。所以完全不考虑
<yunfan_> jiero: 你适合去日本 找二次元
<jiero> yunfan_:  我其实不在意有没有女友男友之类的
<yunfan_> jiero: 那没什么 好多人在意也没有
<jiero> yunfan_: 行事上等同了在意的我也还是没有
<jiero> yunfan_: 感觉我希望找到可以和我谈经济和消费主义的反社会分子女友——
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: Destine 我买蓝的了.
<yunfan_> jiero: 在中国比较难找到此类女性
<yunfan_> 老外那相对好点
<yunfan_> 最好去北欧找 呵呵
<jiero> yunfan_: 嗯。
<sou_> 找到了吗？
 * jusss 每天在做自己不喜欢做的工作
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我也买蓝的算了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ..............
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你推那几家店不知道靠谱不靠谱啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我明天到手试一下, 不行就直接退了, 怕不好看啊
 * gfrog 卧槽，跟日本人说英语真心有压力。还好有个会说中文的日本大姐
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: "我身高170，体重140，腰围90，m正合适"
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你穿M有压力吧，lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 和日本人说英语……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你明天拿到？ 那我先等你试试，看看尺寸
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41219
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 抗议者创建Systemd分支Uselessd
<onlylove> init又有了新选择了……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 事不关己 : 有个糊涂虫欠了刘太公一大笔债。刘太公讨了几年都讨不回来,十分恼火,派伙计把糊涂虫抓来做人质。伙计把糊涂虫装进麻袋扛起就走,走累了,就到路边的凉亭里歇脚。 糊涂虫连忙喊道:快走吧,歇在这儿,被别家扛去,可不关我事！
<gebjgd> jusss, 你不是跳槽了么
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 别撞衫啊...
<jiero> gfrog: 不会的啊，日本人英语还可以的
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 没关系，你们好兄弟
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 他家不太靠谱，神衣看着不对劲
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啥海涛能屯那么多货，还花色号码样样齐全
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啥海淘能屯那么多货，还花色号码样样齐全
<jiero> gfrog:  因为有利
<jiero> gfrog:  或者是那种出口尾单哈
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> jiero: 国外特价甩货也是因为号码不全啊
<gfrog> jiero: 出口尾单都tmd是假货吧，哪有真的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你先买试水吧…… 我观望下
<jiero> gfrog: 不会的，我之前公司以前做这些生意
<jiero> gfrog: 很多真的
<jiero> gfrog:  多到后来母公司找上代工厂了
<gfrog> jiero: 那不还是做假货，只不过是代工厂做假，做的比较真而已
<gfrog> julianwa_: 居立安叔叔
<jusss> gebjgd: 没呢还
<jusss> gebjgd: 等着被辞
<jiero> gfrog:  代工厂作假的意思就是和真货没区别的
<jiero> gfrog: 不会特意去采购一批差劲的材料做
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见壕蛙
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee土匪
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> BinLi: 拜见宾利壕
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
<happyaron> pity: 拜见婚了的p哥
<gfrog> jiero: 全聚德的鸭子叫全聚德烤鸭，店里大师傅王二麻子买了一样的鸭子自己开店烤，还能叫全聚德嘛？
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见宇宙第一首席
<FJKong> happyaron: 参见妹子豪
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<gfrog> happyaron: 回朝了？
<happyaron> FJKong: 我没妹子。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我都回朝很久了有木有
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥壕
<gfrog> happyaron: FJKong 说你长的像妹子吧……
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 回巢?
<happyaron> gfrog: wtf匿名到底怎么了。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我wfh
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。不理解你算了
<happyaron> LOL
<gfrog> happyaron: 你不秀登机牌不知道啊，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 觉得没意思了
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 明天见啊 坐你旁边
<happyaron> gfrog: 回头删掉
<FJKong> happyaron: 明去不去公司 我把路由器尸体给你带上
<happyaron> FJKong: 明天你要去？
<gfrog> happyaron: …… 有实际意义的，告诉别人你坐哪架飞机哪个座儿，掉下来的时候可以按牌儿寻人
<happyaron> FJKong: 我看明天起不起得来，这刚起床。。。
<FJKong> happyaron: 对 我把手头这个测试机还了
<FJKong> 太垃圾了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: happyaron FJKong 你们要面基？
<happyaron> gfrog: 之前也这么想的，后来发现我的机票是旅行社订的啊～
<FJKong> happyaron: 没事 你明天下午下班之前能到就行
<gfrog> happyaron: 旅行社订的有不同嘛？
<FJKong> gfrog: 对 找个僻静的地方 3p
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 来吧, 不过我明天下午三点就得闪人 有事儿
<happyaron> FJKong: 哦
<gfrog> FJKong: 这画面美的……
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 羽毛球思密达去?
<happyaron> gfrog: 旅行社知道我哪班。。。
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 羽毛球是今天六点
<gfrog> happyaron: 旅行社管啥事……
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 那哥懂了 有事儿嘛
<FJKong> 不能说的太细
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: happyaron 话说我弄了个openwrt做翻墙，还真不错，速度快多了。 cc hamo
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<FJKong> gfrog: 怎么做的
<happyaron> gfrog: 我可以帮修各种刷砖的路由器。
 * gfrog 卧槽，楼下中学在开运动会嘛？ 早知道去爬墙头看妹纸了
 * happyaron giggles
<happyaron> gfrog: 让你老婆带去
<gfrog> happyaron: 给我的wrt54g焊两条儿内存呗？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不就一直有看的么
<happyaron> gfrog: 尼玛加上邮费你不如再买一个了
<gfrog> happyaron: 中学，我老婆管不着啊……
<FJKong> happyaron: 去吧 顺便看看我的l2tp怎么个情况
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 总觉得不方便, 而且出门还得老转换
<happyaron> gfrog: 这破货不值当大折腾
<happyaron> FJKong: 反正我这儿已经淘汰L2TP一年多。
<happyaron> gfrog: 可以去你老婆学习撒
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜蓉蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: 额…… 外形帅啊，那个塑料还耐艹，塞进设备箱里不怕磨
<FJKong> happyaron: 那行 明天再普及一下新方案
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 出门转换毛儿？ 不是hamo那个，我家出口路由，路由翻墙之后wifi连的设备集体都翻了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不喜欢他们学校的妹纸，太搓
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 出门之后手机再开开翻墙
<FJKong> netgear 3700无线信号太垃圾 妈蛋的硬件设计有毛病
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 出门直接开vpn呗
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哦，你倒提醒我了，我得在路由上做个vpn server，这样播国内vpn然后翻墙
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: anyway 我总是觉得这样更麻烦
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 可能是因为我穷, 没那么多设备
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ä½ ç©·
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: momo
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你都 double 工资了，还穷
<gfrog> FJKong: 我有个3800，关了wifi只做有线路由
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc 你给我补那一倍?
<FJKong> gfrog: 你拿什么刷的
<FJKong> gfrog: 多大的flash够
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你还穷？ 擦
<gfrog> FJKong: openwrt撒
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我一千年也赚不到你一天的工资
<yunfan_> jiero: 你不是都失业了 哪里有什么做事
<happyaron> FJKong: 4M flash可以基本用
<FJKong> gfrog: 就这个3800?
<happyaron> FJKong: 建议16M flash
<gfrog> FJKong: 4M以下好像都行，没注意
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的那一倍就是 20w/s
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 别洗刷我, 说到这个问题我就压力大恼火
<happyaron> gfrog: 尼玛小雨4M不行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 又找人 imtxc 泻火？
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，好吧，差点误导
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的耐力还需要延长啊………………
<jiero> yunfan_:  做事？
<adam_magic_pack> 麻痹的, 老子穷死了还要被你们寻开心
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你比我壕多了还哭穷
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你小心
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 今天被个弱猎头骚扰了，给我打电话竟然紧张……
<jiero> happyaron:  。你也是壕早知道了
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 含谦量太高, 受不鸟了.............
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 推的amazon的职位
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 含谦量太高+10086
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 早上在地铁接到某司HR电话
 * jiero 穷厮
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 某司？ 帽帽吗？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 京剧阿姨请你回去？
<imtxc_> :D
<imtxc_> imtxc 回来了
<qiao> imtxc_: 你惹了 adam_magic_pack 了。。
<imtxc_> qiao: 昂
<imtxc_> qiao: 给我 ban 了
<gfrog> happyaron: adam_magic_pack 内个，去HK有啥流量卡推荐？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没去过HK
<qiao> imtxc_: 不要随便挑衅有 op 的。。lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 前段时间找我的都是大公司, 最近找我的都是startup
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不在帝都不好玩，飞机票都死贵死贵的……
<imtxc> 咦？ 回来了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你名声在外了
<onlylove> imtxc: 玩脱了的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 回来了
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕游香港？
<gfrog> happyaron: 游毛线，估计要被发配
<happyaron> gfrog: 长期？
 * onlylove 想辞职安心泡妹子
<gfrog> happyaron: 2天
<gfrog> happyaron: 想长期也得有visa才行不是
<happyaron> onlylove: 这都神马志气。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 每天写testcase无聊啊，有这时间，我测试都做了好几遍了，真不知道他们怎么想的
<imtxc> onlylove: 冲突？
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要还是上班无聊
<onlylove> imtxc: 泡妹子只是借口
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子壕求介绍妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 得了，我现在没妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 你哪天在我们厂班车那里去找呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 看上了我给你找电话号码
<gfrog> imtxc: 你们厂还有好的？ 那徐总怎么待了那么多年都没领回家一个……
<imtxc> gfrog: 徐sir眼光高啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 难道丫真的弯了……
 * gfrog 细思恐极……
<imtxc> gfrog: 你就不要伪装了～
<gfrog> imtxc: 伪装毛线
<imtxc> lol, 大家都知道你俩才是一对儿啊
<yunfan_> jiero: 你不是说还要做自己不喜欢的事么
<imtxc> 不过最近你俩再没发过一样的微博
<gfrog> imtxc: 谁跟他一对儿啊，我跟我亲媳妇一对儿
<imtxc> ……
<jiero> yunfan_:   我现在已经不判断了，我喜欢也好不喜欢也好我都可能做。。
 * jiero 已经判断过度了。
<jiero> imtxc: 你现在没妹子？
<jiero> imtxc:  好吧，又看上了十几个然后把之前的全部抛弃了？到处沾花惹草
<onlylove> gfrog: 亲媳妇……还有其他媳妇？
<onlylove> imtxc: 有电话有啥用啊……
<jiero> onlylove:  亲媳妇儿说明是他自己的。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 搞得我真想去startup参观感受下
<imtxc> 。。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: FYI, libphonenumber.appspot.com   中国的标准里 电话号码不用横线间隔
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 小心被画饼，其他随便搞
<imtxc> 不要瞎说
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 去看看参观而已
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: PS. C社也是startup吧？
<jiero> imtxc: 你认识了多少女孩子抛弃了多少啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 就一个，咋理解的……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 其实是福利机构, 烧钱 for humanbeings
<gfrog> onlylove: 亲爹亲妈还有亲呢，难道还能有几个？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<imtxc> jiero: 别瞎说
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 看来你不想吃福利大郭饭了呢。以马云为榜样，加油吧骚年。
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后你就可以开始勾搭了啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 有养父啊，继母啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 加油吧骚年
<onlylove> gfrog: 有干女儿啊
<imtxc> ………………
<gfrog> onlylove: 那也是亲的没了之后的。
<gfrog> onlylove: 干女儿就不懂了，是啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 干女儿就不懂了，是啥？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41220
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 开发者让Android应用能运行在主要桌面系统上
<onlylove> imtxc: 你俩装纯的 cc gfrog
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: debian好 debian妙 debian呱呱叫
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧更新apt
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: sid不受影响
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧更新 apt
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 圡壕你是 DD ？
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 不是, 没时间为人民服务啊
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 我组貌似好几个DD和UM了
 * gfrog 开会去
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司好高大上啊！
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 求贵司网址膜拜用。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: www.canonical.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | The company behind Ubuntu (@ canonical.com)
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 高端大气上档次 低调奢华有内涵
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 毛线...
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 那啥，啥时候把 AppArmor 灭掉？
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 我不用Ubuntu不关心........
 * adam_magic_pack 今天羽毛球是单挑的节奏...
<RainFlying> rainflying@rainflying-ubuntu ~ % sudo docker-enter thirsty_poincare
<RainFlying> root@5463d811be31:~# ls -l /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/debrep/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.9.1_amd64.deb
<RainFlying> -rw-r--r-- 1 apt-cacher-ng apt-cacher-ng 1086472 Sep 19 05:19 /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/debrep/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.9.1_amd64.deb
<RainFlying> root@5463d811be31:~# logout
<RainFlying> rainflying@rainflying-ubuntu ~ % docker cp thirsty_poincare:/var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/debrep/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.9.1_amd64.deb .
<RainFlying> 2014/09/22 08:34:22 Error response from daemon: Could not find the file /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/debrep/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.9.1_amd64.deb in container thirsty_poincare
<^k^> RainFlying:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 ubuntu下关于make的错误以及PATH路径的设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464232 我是菜鸟一个，由于学习的需要安装了ubuntu14.04，运行make命令出现如图一所示的错误，下载安装立gcc和gfortran，问题依然存在，后来想到可能是PATH路径设置问题导致不能正常使用gfor
<^k^>  ─> tran，查询gfortran路径，出现图二所示，请问这么多路径我该添加哪一个呢，先添加了/usr/bin/gfortran和/usr/bin/x …
<imtxc> gfrog, happyaron 灰机最大让上多大的箱子？ 20 的给上去不
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 可以
<gfrog> imtxc: 最大20
<gfrog> imtxc: 国内管的不严倒是
<imtxc> 那我这个好像刚好合适
<onlylove> imtxc: 做测试好无聊的说
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 基本上不是特别事儿的航空公司都随便带... 上次川航看到一个人扛了一箱子柚子上去
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ……………… 一框么
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊
<imtxc> 看看要不要去搞上海银行的那个箱子，都说那个质量很差
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你又要办卡啊
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/55463/how-to-maintain-programmers-health
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 程序员如何留住健康？ - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你要尝试超过imtxc的持卡数量么
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 超不过, 我没正经工作, 都是被拒的
<O0XX> iMadper: 你丫病了？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: canonical.com的标题，隐藏在ubuntu背后的公司，lol
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | The company behind Ubuntu (@ canonical.com)
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 他PTO, 不是sick leave
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哦，明白了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 可能是带小三打胎去了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 李菊服
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜pto打胎的豪
<mikecao> iMadper: 膜拜pto打胎的豪
<happyaron> imtxc: 28-30
<happyaron> imtxc: 可以托运的
<happyaron> imtxc: 登机一般19-20吧
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 无所谓
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 间隔不间隔能看懂就好了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: I'm going with standards
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这个随你啊～
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 就是闲聊...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 真是PTO打胎去了么。:O
 * happyaron hides
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 也可能是带基友去做别的手术
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04系统设置里面好多东西不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464233 ubuntu14.04系统设置里面很多设置项目不见了，不知道如何修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 xishao1984 — 2014-09-22 16:58
<gebjgd> iMadper, 陪女友去打胎了？这么重磅的新闻
 * adam_magic_pack 昨天我妈告诉我别人家的孩子北航博士毕业留校当青椒, 三年后年薪50万外加分房.....
<diggzh> wow
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 年薪50W能赶上你？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 碾压我
<palomino|working> .....
<slucx> 像我年薪才2W，lol
<adam_magic_pack> 我只是想到了tenzu大土壕而已
<jusss> 因为那是别人家的孩子呀
<meiosis> 谁玩rust的？
<adam_magic_pack> meiosis: iMadper
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: tenzu在哪个学校当叫兽？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 一个比北航好的大学
<meiosis> iMadper 在不？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 南开？
<jusss> 就知道是在天津貌似
<jusss> 其它就不知道了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: tenzu 不是土豪，他家女王是土豪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，问你点正事
<onlylove> palomino|working: 双泰坦能撑起多大分辨率显示器玩游戏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 换句话说，我想知道，2G显存，能用多大分辨率，1080P有问题不
<palomino|working> 双titan在4k下,最高画质就不能保证60fps了 onlylove
<palomino|working> 刺客信条4,我开最高画质,有的地方只有40多 onlylove
<palomino|working> 1080p肯定没问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 飞车18？
<palomino|working> 没玩过
<palomino|working> 不过应该没问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 1080P不是双泰坦啊，是普通的460级别的2G显存的卡
<palomino|working> 显存够,关键在你gp\u够不够..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你拿双泰坦跑1080P，你看不起人么
<palomino|working> 我悲催在只能跑4k onlylove
<palomino|working> 没有别的分辨率 onlylove
<palomino|working> 想降低一档也不行
<happyaron> palomino|working: 换新显卡
<palomino|working> nvidia说是dell显示器的固件有问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 4K出给我，你买5K去
<happyaron> palomino|working: 或者4k出给我
<happyaron> 额被 onlylove 抢先了
<palomino|working> 没事,我还可以浏览网页用 happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 让给你
<palomino|working> 5k我也得等等 onlylove
<palomino|working> 确定固件没啥大问题再买
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我就是琢磨笔记本要不要买高分的
<palomino|working> 建议买高分的
<palomino|working> 毕竟写代码看网页舒服很多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 觉得笔记本那破显卡，高分直接挂掉
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我要玩游戏
<palomino|working> 打游戏降低分辨率好了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 模糊好么
<palomino|working> 或者...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 眼睛疼
<palomino|working> 你豁出去,买个880m的 :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: 或者啥
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我还是看看750M吧……估计1366的分辨率够用
<palomino|working> 1366- -
<palomino|working> 太惨了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 虽然很想买1080P
<gebjgd> onlylove, 本子谁玩游戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我
<gebjgd> onlylove, 直接台式机
<gebjgd> onlylove, 本子必须fullhd 集成显卡 apu intel都行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不玩游戏我就直接上高分屏了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必须高分
<gebjgd> onlylove, 体验不同
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我要玩游戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道高分好，咱好歹摸过RMBP
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我老婆写论文都用高分
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是咱也得考虑下玩游戏的时候显卡的负担
<gebjgd> onlylove, 也就是我和你们蛋逼用上网本
<gebjgd> onlylove, 游戏直接台式机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 北漂伤不起
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不一定啥时候搬家，台机麻烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你总想着搬家  搬家只不过一个箱子
<slucx> 大家都用laptop-mode吗？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一个箱子不够就麻烦了
<slucx> 这家伙要不要干掉
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以不装
<onlylove> slucx: GUI应该感觉不到，貌似没有的话，少wireless-tools还是啥的，可以单装？忘了
<onlylove> slucx: 反正没有iwconfig那些
<slucx> iwconfig我是单装的
<happyaron> onlylove: 一定上高分啊
<jiero> onlylove:  买个小型机啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我考虑先买着，以后给换……
<jiero> onlylove: 搬家吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 兼顾游戏真的很痛苦，不然不要想的S系列真心够用
<iMadper> nnnd, 睡醒了发现一堆人黑我
<onlylove> jiero: 预防
<onlylove> jiero: 未雨绸缪
<onlylove> iMadper: 上班睡觉壕
<onlylove> iMadper: PTO打胎壕
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 用不到好显卡，我用了这么久电脑就用过一次中端级别的游戏显卡。
<onlylove> jiero: 你用不到不代表我用不到好么
<iMadper> onlylove: 边儿呆着去, 我才不会让妹子打胎, 真是我的我就直接结婚了
<onlylove> jiero: TM用不到，我早买核心卡了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nnnd, 你要买俩软壳啊?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 薄厚都要?
<jiero> iMadper:  你要孩子了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你翻LOG，又不是我说的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 现在穿M2太厚了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<jiero> 都到了要孩子的年纪了。这里的男的
<happyaron> onlylove: razer blade
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 薄的, 我那件山浩你见过没?
 * jiero 结果要孩子最小的都要30了。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 好像我还穿过
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有更合适的么
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 明天到手看 不喜欢就退货
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这个厚度的比m3薄
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你买的啥啊?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 买的啥？
<happyaron> onlylove: 又高分，显卡又好，还对游戏常用按键有散热优化
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: marmot aber
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，不要想的Y400够用
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就买
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过Y400不是高分
 * jiero 没买过外国牌子的衣服啊。
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己买块高分屏换上
 * jiero 只被送过，没买过。
<onlylove> happyaron: 想买ASUS的F550JK
 * jiero 只买国产服装。
<onlylove> happyaron: I7H，750M 1080P
<jiero> 噢。突然想起上个月破了这个。。。买了个日本的优衣库的白色斑点
<onlylove> happyaron: 我过了拆笔记本的年纪了，不爱拆了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我最近半年没下过75kg, 这次牙疼没办法吃东西, 已经74了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 衣服不错.
<jiero> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞美土豪
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我买的蓝色, 是不是太跳了?
<imtxc> gfrog: 你之前买的那个华硕的本是啥型号来着？ 装mac稳定不，散热啥的怎么样？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不会啊，看我的衣柜里有相同颜色的衣服吗？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 蓝色啊, 我送了一件蓝色的给 qiao
 * imtxc 终于逮到 gfrog 问这个问题了.....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这样你们俩就是情侣衫了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 土壕.......
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: NB的薄软壳.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: gfrog 要买一件红色的同款和我搭
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我喜欢黑色的, marmot的标志是红色的, 好看
<qiao> iMadper: 感谢壕的衣服。。
<jiero> iMadper: 这个好可爱，送你朋友吧 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a2156.1268569.1998173634.58.282kkY&id=41228683044
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 人家都说老了要穿花一点, 所以我买了蓝色的
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 设计猫More 设计猫搪胶公仔 正品-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> qiao: 今年冬天其实我们还有rhel7的软壳呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩...
<iMadper> jiero: 这个, 干嘛的?
<jiero> iMadper: 玩具啊
<qiao> iMadper: 你在 c+穿个帽帽的衣服合适么。。？
<happyaron> qiao: 宇宙第一首席真相了
 * happyaron lol
<iMadper> jiero: 这么贵的玩具没有什么特殊功能吗? 比如能发光什么的
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 我社还有人每天穿SUSE的呢
<iMadper> qiao: 我在哪儿穿都合适.
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: login, SSID, 各种东西都是SUSE
<happyaron> suseisone
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你快去弄一件你们机顶盒厂的衣服
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/308183
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ AUZZIE OUTDOORS 澳道 户外运动背包 50L 249元包邮_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> qiao: 真相了？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我有红帽大使的T, 和红帽子啊
<qiao> imtxc: lol
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那你天天戴帽子上班?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 舍不得
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/308083  多年前见过liuhangbin大神背过这个包, 瞬间心中长草.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Osprey 男式 Talon 魔爪 活跃轻质多功能双肩包 22升 630元包邮（可2件8折）_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> 你们都好有钱啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: liuhangbin 这么贵...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/561031   不错诶
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 凑单品：KOKA 可口 咖喱素汤味快熟拉面 85g*4包*2组 17.5元 _1号店优惠_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper:  就是个品牌吉祥物噢，没有功能，长得可爱
<iMadper> jiero: 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前在学校吃农心家的咖喱拉面特别好吃
<jiero> iMadper:  我在天猫超市 49元买了5.5公斤面条结果别人不吃，只有我自己消化了
<iMadper> jiero: 面条?
<jiero> iMadper:  就是那种类似方便面样子的非油炸面条
<adam_magic_pack> 5.5公斤.................
<iMadper> jiero: 我想问的是, 配不配佐料.
<jiero> iMadper: 不配啊
<iMadper> jiero: 那别人不吃的原因是?
<jiero> iMadper: 不认识
 * slucx 回家吃饭
<jiero> iMadper: 没见过的食物
<jiero> iMadper: 其实各省的面条喜好太复杂了。讨厌
<onlylove> jiero: 太贵
<iMadper> jiero: 深圳人不会没见过面条吧? 你煮熟了跟他们说是河粉就行了.
<jiero> onlylove: 很贵么。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  我这里不是深圳人啊，都是潍坊的
<iMadper> jiero: 哦. 潍坊人不吃面条???
<jiero> 噢。还有一个粤北的
<jiero> iMadper: 这种面条！
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<jiero> iMadper: 和我饮食不太合拍呢。
<iMadper> 粤北好地方. 私以为粤北的风景冠绝中华.
<onlylove> iMadper: 还不知道是啥面条，如果是龙须挂面，你和人说是河粉……
 * jiero 的饮食太怪异了
<iMadper> onlylove: 窄河粉
<iMadper> onlylove: 米粉
<jiero> onlylove: 就是像方便面但是没那么劲道的
<iMadper> onlylove: 随便说了啊
<imtxc> iMadper:  看起来不怎么好吃啊
<jiero> 我还买了荞麦的，他们也不吃
<jiero> onlylove:  iMadper 买的是这个 http://chaoshi.detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=1.1.0.0.uLq6Yx&id=36640779003&cat_id=50514008
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【天猫超市】香港寿桃牌 好面天天煮 炒面24个实惠家庭装面条拌面-天猫超市-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了-尚天猫，就购了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41223
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 星球大战制作商订购防无人机设备
<jiero> onlylove:  iMadper 嗯。不是这个，但是类似点
<imtxc> iMadper: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/9691  看这个口水要控制不住了
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 宅男珍馐——方便面无责任评测_米面杂粮_经验盒子_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 我其实觉得很奇怪啊。没啥好吃的
<imtxc> jiero: 你是土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去, 喜达捞面 ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 特别便宜, 之前淘宝买了好多吃
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 壕毛？我从来没吃过康师傅贵的方便面，一共吃了不到10次康师傅。
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，我正好需要买两包在火车上吃
<iMadper> imtxc: 我发现移民最简单的还是去希腊啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我去四川带的方便面是5元5包。
<jiero> iMadper: 希腊说希腊语
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我知
 * onlylove 想趁回家把旧电脑扔家里！新电脑还没买，怎么破
<onlylove> 把旧电脑硬盘拆下来么
<iMadper> onlylove: 赶紧买.
<jiero> onlylove: 赶紧买啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 犹豫啊，东芝的L50京东下架了
 * jiero 愁了2年都没买一台新电脑
<onlylove> iMadper: 不想买某想
<jiero> iMadper: 不是有波罗的海移民先例么 NoIE
<iMadper> jiero: 那边说啥? 俄语?
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  iMadper  我想买 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/561209 这个玩玩
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FUJIFILM 富士 X-A1 16-50mm镜头套机 2499元包邮（2699，双重优惠）赠相机包 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<jiero> 然后退货
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道啊
<imtxc> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> onlylove: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> imtxc: 我什么都不买, 没钱了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我TM怕买了后悔
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个帖子里面推荐的都是日本泡面，国内超市买不到吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 这事我不是没干过
<iMadper> imtxc: 很多高档超市的...
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是你的不对了
<mikecao> maimaimai
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且万能淘宝啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 求问怎么做才对
<jiero> iMadper: 你有信用卡啊
<iMadper> jiero: 你以为信用卡不用还的嘛?
 * jiero 的信用卡在办理之后3个月刷了600元。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我买过的所有的东西我都后悔过
<onlylove> imtxc: 求问怎么不后悔
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以我说你担心会后悔而不买，这就是你的不对了
<jiero> iMadper:  是你后来的回忆啊
<jiero> onlylove: 忘记就不会后悔
<imtxc> onlylove: 目前我还不知道
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: jiero一直以为信用卡不用还
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的京东, z.cn，淘宝上的所有订单，一个月之后回顾，没有一单不后悔的………………
 * iMadper 最近最不后悔的一样东西是 美津浓预言3 比ascis的顶级款强太多
<jiero> onlylove:  我一直以为用信用卡意味着普通的钱都在理财账户里。
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<mikecao> iMadper, 真的加的
<jiero> iMadper:  我还没跑鞋啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我买的都是必须的，所以没啥后悔的，但是laptop对我来说是大件啊
<mikecao> 我刚买了ascis K20 亮骚版
<jiero> iMadper: 你总是买顶级货
<iMadper> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * jiero 用 NB的健步鞋跑步
<iMadper> jiero: 我胖啊, 每次跑步之后膝盖疼
<mikecao> iMadper, 美3 是不是卖90刀的那个？
 * jiero 用侄子不要的鞋子。
<onlylove> imtxc: 要是鼠标坏了，买个就买个了
<iMadper> mikecao: 差不多吧.
<jiero> iMadper: 你胖啥？才75公斤，标准体重
<mikecao> iMadper, 别人说我的体重加驾驭不了K20
<iMadper> mikecao: 真是梦幻款跑鞋
<mikecao> iMadper, 你说美3 ？
<iMadper> mikecao: 我也想这么说
<onlylove> iMadper: 75就开始横着长了？
<mikecao> 我当时打算买了
 * jiero 才65公斤级
<mikecao> 但是后来没活了
<iMadper> mikecao: 恩, 美津浓 预言3
 * mikecao 才52 公斤
 * mikecao 说 你们都不是人。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 呸, 你52, rider能不能驾驭都两说
<mikecao> iMadper, 你又不是没见过哥
<jiero> mikecao: 你多高啊
<iMadper> mikecao: 见过, 你为啥要买这个级别的跑鞋...
<jiero> mikecao:  165厘米？
<mikecao> jiero, 家穷人丑，一米49
<jiero> mikecao: 。。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 你穿这个级别的, 基本没有缓冲...
<jiero> mikecao: 好袖珍
<mikecao> iMadper, 我喜欢亮骚的那个颜色
<iMadper> mikecao: n系列还好, 软. k系列你根本踩不动
<mikecao> iMadper, 跑的远应该对膝盖损伤小一点
<jiero> mikecao: 真的只有149吗？我初一147就在班里前排了。
<mikecao> iMadper, 我一开始打算收GT 2000了
 * jiero 无法理解啊。
<iMadper> mikecao: 你应该入这个系列: http://www.taobao.com/view_image.php?spm=2013.1.0.0.CWxEji&pic=Wx0GGlFDXA1VUwMDWx0SCwkNGRFcVxxQW1UcCxMFRBkDCFdVV1cRRhpVRDg0QwABBlZybmsxKjIJLSsyYGxrai0xKzwzNClTGQkfWkBdXjYCAwhCGRRf&title=w8C98sWoTWl6dW5vxdyyvdCsV2F2ZSBSaWRlciAxNyC0ury%2B9qbJqyDE0MWuINeoufHV%2Fca3yc%2FQwg%3D%3D&version=2&c=OGU0NzY1ZjRlNjdkMWFiNjQxMmI2ODU0Y2JmMjFmNjI%3D&itemId=17860819974&shopId=72923096&sellerRate=2501&fv=9
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 照片 - 淘宝网
<iMadper> mikecao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.vNpLRC&id=17860819974&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 美津浓Mizuno跑步鞋Wave Rider 17 春季靓色 男女 专柜正品上新-淘宝网 价格:839.00 - 928.00
<mikecao> jiero, 你好高，忘其向背
<mikecao> iMadper, 就是我看的那个好像
<sennn> 大家好，
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:06
<mikecao> iMadper, 不，我就要驾驭K20 lite show
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... 多吃.
<sennn> 那個啥
<iMadper> mikecao: 除此之外, 别无他法
<jiero> mikecao iMadper 我想买国产的马拉松跑鞋跑马拉松啊
<iMadper> jiero: 够瘦就可以.
<mikecao> iMadper, 你要参加马拉松玛？
<mikecao> iMadper, 以前跑过40KM玛？
<iMadper> mikecao: 不, 我最多10km. 一般8km的时候膝盖开始疼
<mikecao> iMadper, 我和你一样
<mikecao> 所以才买的k20阿
<mikecao> 但是我感觉我能跑到15
<jiero> 好厉害，我最多跑3KM
<mikecao> 因为我跑完10 一点感觉没有
<mikecao> 笑谈风生
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... 你这体重跑步膝盖疼????
<sennn> 5個管理員。。。。。。
<mikecao> 不传
<jiero> iMadper: 是相对的啊
<iMadper> mikecao: 你是缺钙吧孩子?
<mikecao> iMadper, 我穿这80块钱的361度跑的
<jiero> iMadper: 我都膝盖疼啊
<iMadper> jiero: 恩...
<mikecao> iMadper, 你去过奥森么
<iMadper> mikecao: 哦... 没去过. 我家远.
<mikecao> 8公里的地方正好是北园和南园交界，下坡
 * jiero 连续打3天羽毛球，每天3小时就会膝盖疼
<mikecao> 所以膝盖不舒服
<sennn> 誰去過阿拉斯加？
<iMadper> mikecao: 你附近有学校没? 橡胶跑道好很多.
<mikecao> jiero, 你体力真没我好
<mikecao> iMadper, 有北航
<iMadper> sennn: 只有 happyaron 这种七大洲土豪有可能去过
 * onlylove 中午手贱点了剁椒娃娃菜
<mikecao> 但是我每天早上跑到地铁站
<mikecao> 每周五跑5公里
<iMadper> mikecao: 橡胶跑道啊. 好很多啊
<sennn> 唉
<mikecao> iMadper, 奥森就是塑胶跑到阿
 * mikecao 走了
<iMadper> mikecao: 这么好?
<mikecao> iMadper, 你不知道？？？
<mikecao> 我10公里都在跑到上泡的阿
<jiero> mikecao: 嗯嗯。我没和你比啊。我都不知道自己体力是怎样的
<iMadper> mikecao: 52kg, 塑胶跑道, 然后你跟我说膝盖疼?!?!!?!
<mikecao> iMadper, 是的
<mikecao> iMadper, 改天过来跑把
<jiero> 说明鞋不好么~
<iMadper> mikecao: 去测一下骨量吧你
<mikecao> 着周五下午5点奥森南门
<iMadper> mikecao: 营养不良
<mikecao> iMadper, 最近和妹子xxoo的少，应该没事。。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 不过去, 远. 你不用上班的? 5点???
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ...
<mikecao> iMadper, 我说了我是穿这80块钱的鞋跑的
<jiero> ... ...
<mikecao> iMadper, 去不去
<iMadper> mikecao: 不去, 我得上班啊
 * mikecao 周五去
 * mikecao 走了 88
<iMadper> 88
<sennn> 陰謀論 大多是真的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 吃的真好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还跺脚娃娃菜
<onlylove> gebjgd: 吃了以后就后悔了好么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那是人吃的么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我这里吃饭基本靠自己做
<gebjgd> onlylove, 美味靠自己创造
<jiero> gebjgd:  好孩子
<jiero> roylez:  主席也是好孩子吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你傻吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 不做吃什么
<jiero> gebjgd:  总有一直在外面吃的人
<jiero> gebjgd:  比如我哥在北京收入2500，不包饭。
<jiero> gebjgd: 竟然一直在外面吃
 * jiero 不可思议
<jiero> 噢可能3500，记错了
<jiero> gebjgd:  我说，我要做饭去了。讨厌做饭
<gebjgd> jiero, 外面吃？ 外面的东西能吃么
<gfrog> imtxc: 华硕？装了windows给媳妇用了
<yunfan_> jiero: 那你最近肉身在哪里？
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> yunfan_: 深圳
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11627.html [足球]接吻 : 某球员最近状态不太好,连接球都接不稳。练习传接球时,另一球员给他传了一个好球,怕他接不稳,于是喊了一声"接稳！ "结果球砸在他头上,只听他说:"和谁?"
<yunfan_> jiero: 在深圳做什么
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  19:31
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 拜访二奶
<croner> 在哪？
<croner> 用kde5的有吗？
<jiero> yunfan_: 来散心看看有没有类似的人
<gebjgd> jiero, 你丫真有钱  有时间
<gebjgd> jiero, 说要就要的爱情 想走就走的旅行  你丫都有了
<gebjgd> jiero, 真不愧是富二代
<jiero> gebjgd:  你已经过了28岁，你那时候是不是想要那样
<jiero> gebjgd: 只是不把生活落迫当重要的事情
<gebjgd> jiero, 跟28岁有什么关系
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代有基础
<jiero> gebjgd:  是么，是不怕失去
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有什么好失去的。本来我就一无所有
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • win7装virutualbox再虚拟Ubuntu, pause功能不会用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464236 如题，我以为virtualbox应该有vmware那样的暂停一个虚拟系统的功能。即关闭vritualbox的时候不需要关虚拟的操作系统，只需要暂定、保存当前状态。 virtualbox也有个pause选项，暂停的时候也
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代都这么说
<jiero> gebjgd: 从村里的创业者也是
<jiero> lainme:  在哪里了？
<lainme> jiero: 在北京了
<jiero> lainme:  好玩么？
<lainme> jiero: 没怎么出去玩
<jiero> lainme: 有人带你流览？
<lainme> jiero: 不是很想去玩
<Guest94189> lainme: 欢迎啊
<jiero> lainme: 或者见见想见你的人拉~
<jiero> lainme:  很忙吗？
<lainme> jiero: 应该会吧。还有些其他的事情在来之前没做完……
<jiero> lainme: 拉北京的小伙伴帮你~ 看他们能做么。
<lainme> jiero: 应该不能吧……
<jiero> lainme:  :)
<happyaron> 额为嘛oftc速度比freenode还快了
<onlylove> jiero:  估计帮不了啥忙吧
<happyaron> syq: 拜见差点吓尿壕
<syq> happyaron: 差老多呢
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助，uefi下安装了ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464237 笔记本双硬盘，win8在ssd，ubuntu在机械。都是uefi下安装。但只要启动了ubuntu之后关机再进win8，win8就会死机。鼠标键盘无效，只有电源键强关。多次实验发现，只要先开ubuntu再关机开win8，就会死。强制重
<^k^>  ─> 启win8之后就不会再死了。。。。 哪位大神解决一下吧，在校小白一只。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 roger …
<happyaron> syq: 差老多吓尿壕
<jiero> onlylove: 估计也是
<onlylove> syq: 这只是袜子？
<happyaron> syq: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=fcitx&suite=unstable
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Buildd status for fcitx (sid)
<happyaron> 坑爹啊
<syq> onlylove: y
<syq> happyaron: 开并行了？
<felixonmars> happyaron: å¿«, fix it
<happyaron> syq: 我觉得是debian的g-i出问题了
<happyaron> felixonmars: ...
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/1:4.2.8.5-1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 1:4.2.8.5-1 : “fcitx” package : Ubuntu
<happyaron> 同样的就都编译过了
<syq> happyaron: g-i 是什么
<happyaron> gobject-introspection
<happyaron> gir那坨
<syq> happyaron: 即使出问题了。也不应该这里挂啊
<felixonmars> gir 2333
<happyaron> syq: 没生成出文件呗
<lainme> syq: 我已经到北京了，不知道你什么时候有空呢？
<happyaron> roylez: 主席不是移民了么，怎么人还在湖北
<syq> lainme: 随时
<felixonmars> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Fcitx-1.0.typelib
<felixonmars> happyaron: 位置不对的样子
<happyaron> felixonmars: 肿么不对呢
<felixonmars> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Fcitx-1.0.typelib': No such file or directory
<felixonmars> 为什么多了一层...
<happyaron> o 没 multiarch 目录
<felixonmars> 我看 arm64 的是这样
<happyaron> 为嘛ubuntu上没挂呢
<felixonmars> -- Installing: /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.5/debian/tmp/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Fcitx-1.0.typelib
<felixonmars> ubuntu 里的路径是对的
<felixonmars> 同样比较的是 arm64
<happyaron> 我对比下吧，感觉是gir开始multi-arch了
<lainme> syq: happyaron 这个周六怎么样？地点你们决定？我不太了解
<felixonmars> 嗯, 非 debian 系用户只能帮你到这了(
<happyaron> lainme: 我都行
<happyaron> syq: 交给你了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 足够了，19号有人传了break build的changes
<jiero> syq: 。。。原来是你。
<felixonmars> :3
<happyaron> lainme syq 那到底在哪？
<jiero> happyaron: 才星期一啊
<jiero> happyaron: 还有5天呢
<lainme> happyaron: 等他决定吧
<syq> syq: 刚才去吃饭了 lainme
<syq> happyaron: ^
<syq> lainme: 你在哪里？
<lainme> syq: 四环保福寺桥
<jiero> lainme: 在北京呆7天？
<lainme> jiero: 3个星期吧
<jiero> lainme:  噢。那么可能北京见。。
<jiero> lol
<zhong> 啊啊
<jiero> 好像频道里不用帝都的就是我了。。。
<syq> lainme: 哦，中科院
<lainme> syq: 是的
<syq> lainme: 容我想想地方
<jiero> syq: 金钱豹
<jiero> syq: lol
<syq> jiero: 你这个土豪来结账么
<jiero> syq: 什么啊，我不是土豪。
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 谁是二奶？
 * jiero 是一个“不保留秘密”的人，绝对不是人们想要当作“伴侣”的属性
<jiero> yunfan_:  gebjgd 胡扯的。我独身27年。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 金庸群侠传deb 32及64位通用，解决liblua依赖，百度云盘下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464239 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntmL1v7 以前发过一个0.66版，在32位系统可以运行，但在64系统提示liblua依赖有问题，将其打入安装包，不再提示依赖错误。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cityd
<^k^>  ─> ream — 2014-09-22 22:26
<MoeIcenowy> jysdllua源码还在？！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端经常崩溃,不知道怎么回事,无论执行什么命令都是这样... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464240 终端经常崩溃,不知道怎么回事,无论执行什么命令都是这样... 统计信息: 发表于 由 mimixi666 — 2014-09-22 22:33
<gebjgd> ofan, 上班了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 饭仔
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-23
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 进进出出的干嘛呢?
<roylez> tenzu: 家里电脑ip冲突了...
<syq> roylez: 主席万岁
<tenzu> roylez: 特定设备指定ip?
<syq> tenzu: 较瘦早
<tenzu> syq: 收银去?
<tenzu> syq: 原来是袜子
<syq> tenzu: 喔去。。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我脑子是不是转的太快了?
<Guest47645> tenzu: 较瘦当然快
<tenzu> Guest47645: 何必当guest呢
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 回来了
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子袜子袜子
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 今天不去点名？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 每周三下午
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 喔了个大阿门
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我还改了个提问的小程序, 每次random.choice一个
<jiero> 袜子和教授
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 死bt。
<jiero> 疼教授
<wzssyqa> jiero: +1
<jiero> wzssyqa:  小袜子我理解你了噢
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 这么先进玩意是让你造大炮的吗？是让你做烟花的啊
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我只是想体现一下公平, 点名和提问都不是我主观挑选对象的
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何设置Lancher中的默认快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464246 Super + T， 默认是打开Transh Super + M， 默认是音乐搜索 。。。 我希望修改这几个快捷键，但是System Setting -》 keyborad中设置相同的快捷键不能覆盖。 在gconf-editor， ccms中找了半天也没找到 有人能帮帮我么？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 stevenfrog — 2014-09-23 8:54
<former> 在哪能下载到Shane Harper 的歌曲hold you up歌词？
<wzssyqa> former: 百度不到？
<former> 没有啊
<former> 有其他的歌没有这个
<Router2>  /say former http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/shaneharper/holdyouup.html
<^k^> Router2: ⇪ SHANE HARPER LYRICS - Hold You Up
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41228
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 腾讯编辑因收费删帖被判六年
<former> 真心感谢😊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助。系统安装过程中的不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464247 CPU:AMD速龙2代2.8GHZ4核处理器 主板：翔升A55M，貌似支持uffi 内存：金士顿8G单内存 显卡：N卡GT520 1024G独显 硬盘：一块500G希捷装的MBR的64位8.1 一块250G希捷准备装ubuntu14.04X64 问题：1。安装过程中需要
 * slucx 现在申通慢的让人受不了
<slucx> ！！！
<wzssyqa> slucx: 多慢？
<slucx> 第6天
<wzssyqa> slucx: 那是有点慢了
<wzssyqa> slucx: 那是出问题了吧？还是普遍的
<slucx> 显示没问题
<wzssyqa> sl
<wzssyqa> slucx: 没有陷入死循环
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 立马投诉
<wzssyqa> slucx: 他们的管理要比顺丰差一些，偶尔会出些很奇怪的问题
<slucx> 差远了，几次了都很慢
<wzssyqa> slucx: 一般不也就三四天么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 其实吧，我每次在当当买东西都要5天
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我可是在帝都
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那么慢！
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 是的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 所以现在尽量不碰当当
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那还不去死
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 已经完全不记得上一次在dangdang买东西什么时候了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 最快的大概是JD？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 嗯。211嘛
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 211的钱付不起，不过不用211也很快
<wzssyqa> onlylove: jd在帝都，211不需要多付钱啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你说不买直营？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 40块还是多少钱来着？忘了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 喔，你说单笔啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 非直营没211好么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 低于40块钱的，就下楼买去了，或者攒着。等够了40块钱再买
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不是，是额外钱吧？我忘了，反正一直没用
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不额外付钱
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 它那么写，我就觉得是多付钱……
<slucx> jd一般第二天到
<wzssyqa> onlylove: jd的东西似乎要贵一点
<wzssyqa> slucx: 上午下单，傍晚就能到
<wzssyqa> slucx: 11点之前
<slucx> 淘宝买东西光运费都不少
<wzssyqa> slucx: 晚上11点之前下单，第二天上午11点之前。所以叫211
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 差不几块钱吧……
<jiero> slucx:  笨蛋。。。
<slucx> jiero: ？
<slucx> jiero: 你妹
<jiero> slucx:  比淘宝运费低的没有了
<jiero> 无聊拜拜 slucx
<slucx> 买的东西比较散，基本上运费比买的东西贵了
<slucx> lol
<eexp> imtxc: 大象呢。
<jiero> eexp:  阿姨要买什么东西了？
<eexp> jiero: 死家伙，你这也能猜到？
<eexp> 白蛤蟆呢
<jiero> eexp:  你也换手机？
<eexp> 没
<tenzu> 神要换肾6+了
 * jiero 抱抱 eexp tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: 你好好抱抱eexp
<eexp> 叫兽才需要肾6，为了骗女学生。
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.36kr.com/p/215581.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Oculus只是虚拟现实的一扇窗，引领人类走向锡安的是Minecraft | 36氪
<imtxc> eexp: 找大象么
<imtxc> 不知道去哪里了啊，估计在冰箱里面？
<linusp> MC正想入正呢，结果被巨硬买了
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> 打清早空腹喝可乐真酸爽
<wzssyqa> linusp: 你只肯出19亿？
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<jiero> linusp:  。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 空腹。。。胃酸过多
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 美女好
<jiero> linusp: 这么迟的。我是男的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 我是男噢
<linusp> jero:我哪来19亿……
<wzssyqa> linusp: 你不是准备买MC来着？
<linusp> wzssyqa:唉，怎么回复错了
<wzssyqa> linusp: 出价不如MS高啊
<jiero> linusp: ？微软出了25亿买一个产品，再次证明了微软更重视市场。
<jiero> 原创都走了
<jiero> 主要员工离职不跟着微软
<linusp> wzssyqa:160入个正而已
<jiero> linusp:  不再官方支持 linux 和 mac
<jiero> 微软深谙此道，就是不说，竞争者最好不提，除非无法忽视
<jiero> 全世界都是哈，凭什么给别人做广告
<wzssyqa> 这直升机逛荡一上午了
<eexp> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j57urgdewly1gtc/nexus5_b2g-2.2-03092014.zip 谁可以下载的
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ Dropbox - nexus5_b2g-2.2-03092014.zip
<slucx> imtxc: 早上起来刚刷过牙喝可乐很难喝
<imtxc> eexp: 可以下载啊
<imtxc> eexp: 需要链接不
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你们在演习？
<jiero> imtxc: 用你的 vps 抓，然后让ee从你那里下
<imtxc> jiero: 我知道啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 不知道。反正昌平这地总有灰机在灰
<wzssyqa> jiero: 可能是军方的
<onlylove> 烦躁……
<onlylove> 大早上就因为case步骤折腾
<eexp> imtxc: 我下了其他的。不需要了。dropbox居然要注册才可以下
<imtxc> eexp: 好吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 第一次 15-rune http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464249 也第一次进入了 zig，但是因为一开始的策略错误，打到自己外出到处乱窜也没用道具，也没快挂了才启用haste，导致没有从 zig:21 逃离。没看到之后的场景。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-09-23 11:10
<onlylove> 中午不想吃饭……
<adam8157> FJKong: 来不来了还
<FJKong> 三元桥交材料
<FJKong> 马上
<imtxc> adam8157, FJKong 约么
<adam8157> FJKong: 幸福大厦啊?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你啥时候出过嫖？
<huntxu> s/过/国
<adam8157> huntxu: .....
<imtxc>  adam8157: 你啥时候出过嫖？
<imtxc>  s/过/国
<adam8157> imtxc: 皮痒?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的小米盒子装上去了么，效果怎么样
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚买回来就告诉你好了
<adam8157> imtxc: 然后就封箱准备这周末带回家
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<imtxc> roylez: 渣乐
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<jiero> adam8157: 炸蛋
<freeflying> iMadper: 今天买了件山浩的抓绒，30刀
<iMadper> freeflying: link给看看?
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是不用了, 我有两件哥伦比亚的抓绒了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 店里买得
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪!
<iMadper> freeflying: 又在米国?
<adam8157> freeflying: 这么便宜....
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<jiero> freeflying: 你在哪里啊。现在
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔叔
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新左派：毛泽东思想为什么能够战无不胜（4小时完整版） 【完整收藏版】 孔庆东 - YouTube
<jiero> adam8157: 美国到处可见便宜的二手货啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 叔我也是用水果机的人了
<adam8157> O0XX: .......
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见当当壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<FJKong> happyaron: 可算是来了
<iMadper> freeflying: ip6?
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 普拉斯?
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见PDO妹子壕妹子
<iMadper> freeflying: 膜拜
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见猴叔频道第一壕
<O0XX> iMadper: 妹子壕
<jiero> freeflying: 频道第一啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 买特斯拉了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<FJKong> happyaron: 赶紧拜 拜完了干正事儿
<iMadper> O0XX: ... 是 imtxc 好伐
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee土匪
<freeflying> adam8157: 就是6
<happyaron> FJKong: 你说就行了
<freeflying> plus还买不到
<adam8157> freeflying: 买个6 cc happyaron
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见胡须remote壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以是第一壕嘛
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<happyaron> onlylove: 今天拜各种壕了么？
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。。。骚扰一通的未来壕
<imtxc> ....
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见河北袋鼠国的金主席
<freeflying> iMadper: NB的抓绒也搞了件，25
<FJKong> happyaron: fcitx 4.2.8.5 输入法有问题么?
<iMadper> freeflying: 买这么多...
<imtxc> freeflying: 拜见 真.壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 你是东北人么, 买个6 听不懂?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见差挺远吓尿壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 没啥问题啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 真不懂
<freeflying> iMadper: 还没正式开始逛街呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕游世界
<freeflying> happyaron: 在贵司才有机会啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你在哪儿?
<happyaron> freeflying: 可是我们买不起那些东西
 * jiero 还没去过美国呢
<onlylove> happyaron: imtxc妹子壕说可以把妹子的手机号给我，没和我说咋勾搭
<jiero> happyaron:  周游世界后发现还是美国东西便宜
<happyaron> onlylove: 让 iMadper 教你咋勾搭
<happyaron> jiero: 看啥东西啦
 * jiero 勾搭不上
 * jiero 勾不上妹子，都不想理睬我了
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔壕到底啥事啊
<eexp> 大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。
<happyaron> FJKong: 4.2.8.5开始有unity集成支持
<onlylove> eexp: 越多越胖？
<O0XX> 大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。
<O0XX> 大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。
<O0XX> 大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。大腿的脂肪，是智商的主要标志。
<O0XX> happyaron: 为啥不能用呢？
<O0XX> happyaron: 4.2.8.5
<adam8157> O0XX: 黑人聪明
<adam8157> O0XX: 黑人聪明?
<onlylove> OOXX: 你又换了个匹配不上的nick
<happyaron> O0XX: 问孔叔壕
<eexp> 新买的iPhone6用了几天了，说一下感觉吧。电池续航能力的确很好，镜头也的确清楚，老板人很好，送了两块电池和一个1G的储存卡，可惜就是太小了，装几个java游戏就满了。最大的问题，sim 卡 2的电话总是漏接。希望苹果官网给合理的解释。(21发行)
<freeflying> iMadper: 南加州
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪!
<adam8157> freeflying: 南加州是加州不可分裂的一部分
<onlylove> freeflying: 南加州是加州不可分裂的一部分
<freeflying> iMadper: 这有啥壕的
<onlylove> iMadper: 求教如何勾搭一个只有电话号码的妹子
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<adam8157> onlylove: http://51hsn.com/
<onlylove> 十年生死两茫茫，喜羊羊，灰太狼。舒克贝塔，蓝猫话凄凉。纵使相逢应不识，圣斗士，美猴王。老夫聊发少年狂，治肾亏，不含糖。锦帽貂裘，洗衣用奇强。为报倾城随太守，三百年，九芝堂。夜来幽梦忽还乡，学外语，新东方。相顾无言，洗洗更健康。料得年年肠断处，找工作，富士康。
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 呼死你－代呼首选公司
<O0XX> adam8157: 你用的什么tray？
<iMadper> onlylove: 先打过去.
<adam8157> O0XX: awesome builtin
<onlylove> adam8157: zuo的节奏么
<iMadper> freeflying: 长这么大, 没出过国啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你就住通利福尼亚啊
<imtxc> O0XX: ……………………
<iMadper> O0XX: 还差一站呢
<FFFC> 现在呼死你还能使？
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃马上不就来米帝了吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃还在米帝啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 想攒够200w去希腊啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 在啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥时候回来哇
<freeflying> iMadper: 韩元？
<iMadper> freeflying: rmb啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 周末回
<jiero> iMadper: 开窍了?
<iMadper> jiero: 开窍?
<imtxc> onlylove: 开窍了？
<jiero> iMadper: 去了欧洲然后你就可以到处欧洲大陆玩了
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<iMadper> jiero: 没钱啊.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你开窍了？
<jiero> iMadper: 边走边打工
<freeflying> 预售我的Galaxy s4/s2 moto G
<iMadper> jiero: noie多少钱移民过去的啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 多少钱？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这三个能值多少
<jiero> iMadper: 他肯定超过 300万吧。不知道。但是全家的
<iMadper> jiero: 希腊也是全家.
<adam8157> iMadper: NoIE啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道, 去水木看看?
<freeflying> OOXX which one
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<happyaron> onlylove: 不打过去你还有啥办法
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得 iMadper 妹子壕肯定有他的道理
<adam8157> iMadper: O0XX FJKong 走, BM吃饭
<iMadper> freeflying: 00xx是 hamo
<O0XX> adam8157: 我袋饭了
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜见蛤蟆壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 打过去如何勾搭，这是我需要请教的，用你们说要打过去啊
<freeflying> 操
<jiero> O0XX: 谁给你做饭的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那继续问 iMadper
<imtxc>  O0XX: 谁给你做饭的
<happyaron> 你们这群魂淡，我还在苦逼地改seeds
<O0XX> O0XX: 谁给你做饭的
<onlylove>  O0XX: 谁给你做饭的
<onlylove> happyaron: 改毛seeds，来帮我写testcase，今天只要写20条
<imtxc> o
<happyaron> onlylove: ubuntukylin的seeds
<imtxc> onlylove: 就用 adam8157 给的那个网址吧，妥妥耳朵
<imtxc> 妥妥的
<jiero> onlylove 真不如你直接路上拉个妹子认识
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司最近没创新的东西啊，还在搞这些？
<onlylove> jiero: 最近坐公司班车，好久没见那妹子了 cc imtxc
<happyaron> freeflying: 都搞phone去了，就剩我们组这几个苦逼还在搞这些没创意的东西
<O0XX> iMadper: 你袋饭了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥时候上市啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 上市无望
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔第一壕开公司上市吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 你自黑啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我早上买了一份呵呵菇的粥
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看马克啥时候想上市了
<eexp> http://img1.cache.netease.com/96/2014/9/22/201409221553235f285.jpg happyaron
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新左派：毛泽东思想为什么能够战无不胜（4小时完整版） 【完整收藏版】 孔庆东 - YouTube
<happyaron> ee的图不能点开
<happyaron> eexp: 先说说是啥
 * iMadper 艹, 手贱点开了
<eexp> 啥。网易的图，咋不能点开
<iMadper> eexp: 乃不乖!
<eexp> iMadper: nnnd 才来，看邮件没。
<FFFC> 这个厉害的
<iMadper> eexp: 我也没遇到过...
<eexp> iMadper: ?? 看邮件呢
<iMadper> eexp: Wed 23 Apr 2014 09:54:57 PM CST  最近的一封邮件是这个时候的
<eexp> @@
<freeflying> iMadper: 6不错，plus真心山寨
<eexp> item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.ylbUck&id=39893971729&_u=n1umb734b3f2
<alvin_rxg> Title: 森海塞尔入耳式耳机 发烧HIFI重低音耳塞MP3苹果手机电脑通用耳麦-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<freeflying> iMadper: 建议你去联通预约6
<iMadper> freeflying: 我肯定不买啊
<eexp> 我们公司有一个拿6的，都没人鸟他。
<freeflying> happyaron: iOS 8上的搜狗太差了
<iMadper> happyaron: iOS 8上的搜狗太差了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我等mx4呢
<freeflying> 简直没法用
<freeflying> 买不到啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 总能买得到...
<freeflying> 华为的mate 7也很好，可惜也买不到
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司地址发给我
<imtxc> happyaron: iOS 8上的搜狗太差了
<freeflying> O0XX: 又不去公司
<imtxc> O0XX: 又不去公司
<O0XX> O0XX: 又不去公司
<imtxc> iMadper: cups 里面的打印机驱动太猛了
 * lincan w
<imtxc> iMadper: 打起来根本停不下来
<jiero> freeflying: 在美国有很多买不到哈
 * imtxc 不小心大了一厚摞
<imtxc> 打了
<onlylove> imtxc: 过来到我这交纸钱，一张一毛
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊，这个大农村
<jiero> freeflying:  不过有很多很多美国牌子在中国也买不到
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 草稿 : 火车上,一位著名女作家同一位信基督教的男作家讨论有关《圣经》的问题,争论了半天不分胜负。 男作家最后说:"不管怎样,您必须得承认,上帝创造男人先于女人！" 女作家说:"我不反对您的看法。不过,我自己正是运用这种方法进行创作的。当我准备出书时,首先要
<^k^>  ─> 打好草稿,然后加工完善,所以草稿总是比书早写出来的。"
<freeflying> O0XX: 现在越来越觉得百度导航做得不错，比Google的还人性化
<freeflying> 这两天用谷歌的老走错路
<O0XX> freeflying: 国内的微创新还真是全世界都比不了
<freeflying> 是啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 话说百度还是米国导航？
<freeflying> 这边一开始用的谷歌
<freeflying> 现在改用tomtom
<freeflying> 百度米国用不了啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 度娘的js脚本能卡死firefox好么
<freeflying> 手机上的
<imtxc> freeflying: 行李箱装满了木有，还能代购不～
<freeflying> 基本装满了
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 帮我买个沙发回来吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 大衣柜双人床木地板 都要
<imtxc> freeflying: 要不帮 iMadper 再买个行李箱吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你为何不让候总买床
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，衣柜也有了？带个房回来？
<iMadper> onlylove: 双人床不是床?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我刚敲字的时候你还没说
<imtxc> 我的裤子晾屋顶给风吹走了
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 加了密不错啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以随心所欲的上djy了
<imtxc> O0XX: 求分享帐号 cc iMadper
 * lincan .....
<imtxc> 侯总下线了？ 沙发看来代购不了了
<adam8157> tenzu: 壕叫兽
 * adam8157 TBBT 第八季开播了....
<imtxc> adam8157: 搜狐看不了了吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 壕裆
<tenzu> 海盗湾应该很快有种子吧, 坐等高校pt
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:24
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 升级到14.04重启后花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464275 应该是显卡问题（N卡），不知道该如何设置啊，求大神们帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 notxyz — 2014-09-23 13:21
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道啊, 我迅雷离线下载
<imtxc> adam8157: 有链接？
<adam8157> imtxc: yyets
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: O0XX djy是啥 大基友?
<palomino|working> 打酱油?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, O0XX 的梦想就是天天上他的djy
<imtxc> adam8157: 美得很
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的home加密，重装系统咋办
<adam8157> onlylove: 复制过去啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得好像加密的系统重装，home就没了？
<adam8157> onlylove: 这又不是TPM和NTFS那种加密
<adam8157> onlylove: luks用密码的
<Simonking> 4ops是什么意思？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我说的是debian默认分区那个encrypt
<adam8157> onlylove: 就是luks
<onlylove> Simonking: 4个管理员
<onlylove> Simonking: 你想被谁踢
<onlylove> adam8157: 重装系统只要密码对就行？
<adam8157> onlylove: 不重装也是密码对就行
<onlylove> adam8157: 我习惯玩坏了重装下
<adam8157> onlylove: 好多年没重装了
<tenzu> adam8157: 老司机
<onlylove> adam8157: 特别是updgrade的时候
<adam8157> tenzu: 壕叫兽
<onlylove> adam8157: 你用sid滚的，我用stable，不一样的
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是怎么做到不重装的?
<^k^> Simonking: define:4ops 4 jan 2013 |...| |4OPS|, informacijske tehnologije, Javor Čeh s.p., Dunajska cesta 152, 1000 Ljubljana. Preverite kontaktne, poslovne in finančne podatke ...
<onlylove> tenzu: 不开机
<onlylove> tenzu: 此法如何？
<tenzu> onlylove: 顶好赞
 * slucx 哪位壕送我一个移动硬盘
<onlylove> slucx: 有缺陷的要么
<slucx> onlylove: 什么缺陷？
<slucx> 能用不？
<onlylove> slucx: 坏道
<slucx> onlylove: 没问题，剩余好的空间多大？
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道哪天里面数据就读不出了
<onlylove> slucx: 忘了，家里的一个
<slucx> 备份系统用
<SimonKing> 第一次进来，很新鲜啊
<onlylove> slucx: 划过两次了
<onlylove> slucx: 我估计不能用了
<slucx> onlylove: 不能用就算了
<onlylove> slucx: 反正……唉……不祸害你了
<slucx> onlylove: 备份系统用，我辞职的话要全盘格式化的
<onlylove> slucx: 买个大优盘
<slucx> onlylove: U盘放不下
<onlylove> slucx: 你要备份啥
<onlylove> slucx: 32G的优盘不够？
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<slucx> 不够，系统和一些书，文档啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 系统可以重装啊……
 * onlylove 拜 mikecao壕
<slucx> onlylove: 不重装了，麻烦
<onlylove> slucx: 那你借硬盘去吧
<slucx> onlylove: 实在不行到时候买个
<onlylove> slucx: 度娘云啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 我记得1T来着？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 带一打妹子回来
<imtxc> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们谁有premium账号
<slucx> onlylove: 我有金山的，不过这不靠谱
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 那么牛叉，一打啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1434320
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 香港名校男生遭邻座女生捏下体近千次 患上抑郁症 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<SimonKing> 这里不用注册吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有...
<nyfair> iMadper: 壞淫，那個socks5代理根本連不上
<iMadper> nyfair: 刚更新了
<iMadper> nyfair: 但是client没有更新
<nyfair> iMadper: socks5哪來的client?
<iMadper> nyfair: 我们设计的, 有.
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> iMadper: 算了，10rmb1年的vpn能信任麼
<iMadper> nyfair: 10rmb一年??? 这么便宜??
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!!!
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 你不是本来就是QQ的么
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 是腾讯的，不是QQ的
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 哦 应用宝
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 应用宝是什么玩意
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 好吧，是我们组的产品:D
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你居然是做应用宝的...
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 正好要找你, 为啥以前快递100的微信号返回查询链接可以看到明细, 现在返回个应用宝的快递100安装链接!!!
<nyfair> iMadper: 20個人團購的
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 正好要找你, 为啥以前快递100的微信号返回查询链接可以看到明细, 现在返回个应用宝的快递100安装链接!!!  太流氓了
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞.
<maplebeats> 怎么可能，我和应用宝没关系
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你认识 nanyi么？
<maplebeats> 不认识
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 不关我的事！不过流氓的事经常干
<slucx> 有申通的没？出来让我揍一顿
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 正好要找你, 为啥以前快递100的微信号返回查询链接可以看到明细, 现在返回个应用宝的快递100安装链接!!!  太流氓了
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: = =!
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:57
<onlylove> maplebeats: 面试QQ？
 * nyfair 想玩xp遊戲，你們推薦哪個虛擬機？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 是呀
<nyfair> vbox還是vm?
<maplebeats> 好难
<onlylove> maplebeats: 能不能把协议头啥的透漏下，省的这些人整天被封杀
<maplebeats> onlylove: I do not know
<onlylove> nyfair: vm吧……vbox最新版在win7上起不来
<onlylove> nyfair: vm只是保险一点
<slucx> maplebeats: 赶紧让你们老大做一个Linux版的QQ  飘飘飘…
<onlylove> slucx: 你看他都说 I do not know了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 求 linux qq
<nyfair> onlylove: vmware 400MB，vbox 40MB
<onlylove> nyfair: 我知道
<imtxc> freeflying: 来给箱子里面加一条裤子吧～～
<onlylove> nyfair: 我也和你说了，最新版vbox在64bit的win7上有问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且vmware是商业软件，要钱的
<slucx> 谁做过纯净版的vbox的xp？分享一下
<nyfair> onlylove: 買不起啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 有本事你用qemu
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是有windows xp mode麼？
<onlylove> slucx: 纯净版vbox xp……
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以去体验下，不比vm的400M小
<slucx> vbox里的XP
<O0XX> maplebeats: 正好要找你, 为啥以前快递100的微信号返回查询链接可以看到明细, 现在返回个应用宝的快递100安装链接!!!  太流氓了
<onlylove> 不用xp好久
<nyfair> onlylove: 那乾脆用巨硬的hyper-v吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 不好给你带啊，尺寸难搞
<O0XX> freeflying: 尺寸...你要给 imtxc 带妹纸？
<roylez> O0XX: 我有查快递100的脚本
<onlylove> 你们说的快递100是啥
<roylez> O0XX: 给我个快递号我试试看还能不能用
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<imtxc> 上次当当帮忙代购的那个号就可以嘛
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 话说那裤子可真结实
<roylez> O0XX: 妥妥的还能用啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 501?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 对啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐脚本给我看看?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: ruby的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 窝的裤腰现在大了, 下次得买32/32
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我继续 34
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 34/30?
<imtxc> 昂
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: mac底下不知道怎么复制整个代码了...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 买32得花钱弄短
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渣渣乐不用MacVim?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: vim的"+y不能使了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: *寄存器呢/
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<adam_magic_pack> r
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 兴许不大一样
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 废话，显然不行
<O0XX> roylez: 牛
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 嗷
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候再下单？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 老实开finder
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 让人去美国超市给你买, 十几美元一条, 妥妥的
<O0XX> freeflying: ping
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我以为美亚上比超市便宜呢
<freeflying> O0XX: ?
<slucx> roylez: 还是格了装linux吧
<roylez> adam_magic_pack O0XX http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1544241
<roylez> slucx: 穷鬼滚
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃啥时候去米国
<imtxc> O0XX: 乃啥时候去米国
<slucx> lol
<O0XX> roylez: 屌屌屌
<slucx> ruby的啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack O0XX 上github去找，我的bin目录
<roylez> adam_magic_pack O0XX 好像粘贴把 \e 弄成 e了
<O0XX> roylez: 不知道，不用vim也不用mac
<roylez> O0XX: 原来在Linux下写的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 没有明细啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/kuaidi
<^k^> ⇪ t: dotfiles/kuaidi at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 显然有啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 是这儿下的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 只看得到最后一条
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 也许他们改了什么了吧
<slucx> 头像很帅
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 锻炼去了，不影响我使用
<RainFlying> 话说 POSIX semaphores 和 POSIX message queues 这些不属于 IPC 的么？
<RainFlying> nyfair: Parallels
<RainFlying> nyfair: 和 Hyper-V
<O0XX> RainFlying: IPC是进程间通讯
<O0XX> RainFlying: 你想想这两种算么？
<RainFlying> O0XX: semaphore 和 message queue 本来就是进程间通信用的啊
<RainFlying> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inter-process_communication
<^k^> ⇪ t: Inter-process communication - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan_> roylez: 查快递的脚本不如查快递的秘书
 * jiero 为什么觉得衣服太多了呢。
<O0XX> RainFlying: 对啊，那就不用问了啊
<RainFlying> O0XX: 但是我在 dotCloud 的博客里看到说， IPC 是很古老的东西，现在已经不用了，现在用 POSIX semaphores 和 POSIX message queues 了。所以我才有刚才的问题。
<O0XX> RainFlying: 只要是进程间通讯的机制，都可以叫IPC的，文件锁都算...
<O0XX> RainFlying: 他说的IPC，应该是posix IPC吧
<O0XX> RainFlying: 不知道了，没用过
<O0XX> RainFlying: 现在都用 protobuffer这种gaoji东西了
<O0XX> RainFlying: 这套东西估计用的也不多了
<yunfan_> O0XX: protobuffer只是个序列化协议 又不关心你的通讯方式
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<O0XX> yunfan_: 好吧，错了
<yunfan_> onlylove: vbox有什么问题？ 我这里就是win7 x64的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 起不来
<onlylove> yunfan_: win7 x64 sp1
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我这里没问题啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 4.3.14.r95030
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我之前没问题，后来坏了
<cifer> dotCloud 里说的 IPC, 应该是指早期 SystemV 实现的
<cifer> 那套东西
<yunfan_> 看来 oOxx 是 hamo的小号可能性很大
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我怀疑是java的问题，因为我这台机器要装一个需要java的juniper vpn软件
<onlylove> yunfan_: 反正……我这边不能用了
<cifer> 有没有人做内核移植方面的, 有啥心得没呢
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这根java有什么关系 vbox需要java么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我就装过这么个东西……我再没装过别的了
<cifer> vbox 依赖 jre 吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: Error In supR3HardenedWinReSpawn
<yunfan_> onlylove: what else 奇葩
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你不问我还真么想起来装了这么个东西
<onlylove> yunfan_: 因为最近要连客户网络测试，所以有个vpn
<onlylove> yunfan_: 然后好像vbox就挂了
<badegg> 为￥
<badegg> 喂
<badegg> 问下，有搭建openconnect的吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我的vbox有问题可能是java的原因，因为装了juniper的vpn客户端
<badegg> 为何在manual里面，要产生这么多的证书？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那就是依赖的特定版本jre被搞了
<badegg> Pluggable Authentication Modules (PAM) 是一个什么意思的东西？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: qiao http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/330949.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Red Hat CEO宣布公司将从客户端-服务器模式转型至云计算_RedHat_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我觉得juniper这个很诡异，因为我之前要用eclipse，装过jre……额不对，那个是扔在eclipse目录下面的……没设环境变量
<adam_magic_pack> badegg: 牛牛 包养我!!!
 * onlylove 看壕求包养
<yunfan_> adam_magic_pack: 你不提这个我还不知道他是腐女
<badegg> adam_magic_pack: 啥意思？
<badegg> adam_magic_pack: 我没说我是土豪啊！！！
<yunfan_> 不过 miranda暴露了
<adam_magic_pack> 可能是我认错人了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这个不一定是
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这里没有什么别的人用miranda 还刻意隐藏自己的email
<imtxc> 推荐个电视剧看吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这倒是……
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你的生活已经是电视剧了 怎么还不满足
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这里用 vmplayer 比 vbox 稳定多了
<imtxc> yunfan_: …………
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我的生活跟 《活着》 差不多
<yunfan_> imtxc: 别这样  那我岂不是挂了 ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的，说起来vmplayer还是不错的……不过和workstation比，没法比，因为player不能改host按键，你自然知道ctrl+alt意味着啥
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有的人活着，他已经死了，有的人死了，他还活着
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你不了解个中缘由 不过我也不打算说
<onlylove> yunfan_: 啥个中缘由，我又没看过那剧
<zhong> 请教个问题，用谁是在用xubuntu的？
<zhong> 系统右上角的notifications，某一个通知被屏蔽掉了，怎么重新打开个这个能知？
<zhong> 通知
<eexp> mirfbdump没搞定。nnnd
<zhong> 就是那个冒泡 的通知框
<O0XX> eexp: 壕ee
<eexp> O0XX: 白蛤蟆
<eexp> zhong: 估计在gconf里面去找。没人用xubuntu
<zhong> eexp: 哦，xubuntu的资料好少，搜不着，郁闷，3Q了，我找下看
<O0XX> eexp: mirfbdump是啥？
<eexp> O0XX: mir framebuffer dump嘛
<O0XX> eexp: 你搞mir了？
<eexp> 手机截屏的
<eexp> 那touch不就是跑的mir嘛
<O0XX> eexp: 哟哟哟，这么支持C家的产品啊
<eexp> 测试
<^k^> eexp:点点点.  15:01
<O0XX> test
<^k^> O0XX:点点点.  15:01
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 12.04 编译tslib出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464278 平台：ubuntu12.04 64bit或者32bit 编译tslib源码 出现的错误： Can't exec "aclocal": 没有那个文件或目录 at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 326. autoreconf: failed to run aclocal: 没有那个文件或目录 说明：已经安装过
<eexp> 应该有touch的房间？
<jusss> "对于Red Hat的这一决定，同为Linux领域翘楚的Cononical和Ubuntu创始人Mark Shuttleworth也表示赞同。 "
<jusss> "Whitehurst指出：Red Hat Enterprise Linux已经拥有全球财务500强中90%以上的客户。"
<jusss> "亚马逊的云平台就是给予Red Hat Enterprise Linux打造的。"
<O0XX> http://www.epochtimes.com/gb/14/9/22/n4254884.htm%E5%A4%96%E5%AA%92%E8%81%9A%E7%84%A6-%E9%80%BE%E4%B8%87%E6%B8%AF%E7%94%9F%E7%BD%A2%E8%AF%BE%E5%87%B8%E6%98%BE%E5%B9%B4%E8%BD%BB%E4%B8%80%E4%BB%A3%E6%8A%97%E5%85%B1%E5%86%B3%E5%BF%83.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 外媒聚焦：逾万港生罢课凸显年轻一代抗共决心 | 香港 | 民主 | 中共 | 大纪元
<eexp> nnnd touch房间都睡觉
<onlylove> OOXX: 那就是一群脑残，香港归英国管的时候，指定总督需要他们同意？
<onlylove> OOXX 还民主
<onlylove> OOXX: 傻子才信，真不知道那群人怎么想的
<imtxc> onlylove: ctrl+alt 有问题么
<onlylove> imtxc: linux切控制台啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你ctrl+alt不就跳出了
<onlylove> OOXX: 还有，轮子那网站里面新闻，十条有八条是假的
<jusss> onlylove: 010是北京的电话吗？
<jusss> 刚才发现有个010 5909 xxxx的电话没接
<onlylove> jusss: 你居然不知道首都区号
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，别了……那一般是推销电话号码
<O0XX> http://www.epochtimes.com/gb/14/9/22/n4254187.htm%E3%80%8A%E9%82%93%E5%B0%8F%E5%B9%B3%E3%80%8B%E5%89%A7%E9%9B%86%E5%B0%81%E6%9D%80%E6%B1%9F%E6%B3%BD%E6%B0%91.html
 * palomino|working momo eexp 
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 《邓小平》剧集封杀江泽民 | 习近平 | 大纪元
<onlylove> jusss: 经常有这样的
<palomino|working> 周六刷了\ubunt\u touch试了一下 eexp
<palomino|working> 关屏时还亮灯,果然不是官方支持的手机就不行么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 官方都一堆bug没修
<palomino|working> :-(
<onlylove> palomino|working: 好好的debian改成ubuntu后就各种bug
<onlylove> hamo是不是被黑了
<iMadper`> palomino|working: 什么手机?
<palomino|working> nexus 5
<palomino|working> 官方支持4 7 10,但没有5 -_-
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在理解了做服务的公司的赚钱的真谛，那就是软件一定要有bug,没有bug谁付费给你修呀，
<iMadper`> onlylove: 没, hamo只是在炫耀他的翻墙工具
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见工作中聊天的破马叔
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<eexp> palomino|working: 哦。手机兼容是巨大的工作。你能截屏？
<eexp> 我的正常啊。也是5
<imtxc> iMadper`: ， O0XX 你俩的翻墙工具嘛时候手机可以用哦
<jusss> onlylove: 前苹果高管scott forstall就这样销声匿迹了？据说这厮离职时卖了股票，成千万还是亿万富翁了
<palomino|working> 不知道怎么截屏 eexp
<iMadper`> imtxc: 没这个计划
<eexp> 方法我倒是知道。只是没成功。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 反正我的nexus5上关屏时背光还是亮着的
<eexp> phablet-screenshot
<palomino|working> :O
<eexp> 我一个0813的版本，一个0922的版本。昨天的
<roylez> palomino|working: (#‵′)凸
<eexp> roylez: 卖了肾了？
<O0XX> imtxc: 首先我要学会安德猴开发
<roylez> eexp: 苹果笔记本
<eexp> roylez: 这我知道。说另外还卖了啥没
<roylez> eexp: 没
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<roylez> eexp: 热死了
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新左派：毛泽东思想为什么能够战无不胜（4小时完整版） 【完整收藏版】 孔庆东 - YouTube
<palomino|working> 昨天 O_O eexp
<palomino|working> 卧槽,孔老师
<roylez> palomino|working: 孔老师跟苍老师神马关系？
<eexp> roylez: 啥型号的。我看看
<palomino|working> 没关系
<palomino|working> 不过孔老师家里有只猫叫小赵
<roylez> eexp: macbook pro retina 13，X82
<eexp> 8700元？
<imtxc> O0XX: 学学学
<eexp> 老觉得mac的那板子长长的，丑。
<eexp> http://img.pconline.com.cn/images/upload/upc/tx/eyp/1408/01/c0/36944482_1406871655318_500x500.jpg
<O0XX> imtxc: 我真觉得我们那个挺快的，而且支持单端口多用户
<eexp> roylez: 都快方形了。
<imtxc> O0XX: 客户端和帐号发给我啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 还不能share...没搞完
<roylez> eexp: 8600
<imtxc> O0XX: 你没gaowan？
<imtxc> 搞完
<eexp> 舍得。phd的肾，值钱些。 cc palomino|working
<roylez> slucx: 给个快递号。他们好像确实改api了
<imtxc> roylez: 5033654561200
<eexp> imtxc: 啥。你快递啥了
<eexp> 快递肾去澳洲？那好办法，至少20w$
<palomino|working> ...
<O0XX> eexp: 肾也能快递？
<eexp> 冰冻嘛
<eexp> 保鲜。你没买过牛排？ O0XX
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<O0XX> eexp: 吃的和往身上装的不一样吧？
<jiero> eexp: 要零下200度么
<eexp> 对医生说，一样。
<jiero> eexp: 不一样
<jiero> eexp: 尸体是可以
<jiero> eexp: 那样还不如捐全身，不止肾
<imtxc> eexp: 给扎西个快递单号让他去调试查快递的脚本
<slucx> 擦，尸体也能快递啊？
<roylez> imtxc: 修好了
<eexp> 查快递，还自己写。有多蛋疼啊。
<roylez> imtxc: 你试一把看看 cc eexp slucx
<roylez> imtxc: 直接给快递号，不需要知道是哪家的
<roylez> imtxc: 你给我的是圆通？....
<slucx> 突然发现木有装ruby
<roylez> ee渣又搞基去了
<imtxc> roylez: ems
<roylez> imtxc: 行....
<slucx> roylez: 可以用
<slucx> 正常了
<imtxc> roylez: 我还在装 ruby 环境呢
<roylez> imtxc slucx 搞不懂不装ruby怎么混
<slucx> lol
<roylez> 现在太多ruby的程序了
<imtxc> gem install ruby 不动了。。。。
<roylez> imtxc: ....
<roylez> imtxc: apt-get install ruby
<slucx> roylez: lua
<imtxc> gem sources -l                                                                                                                   ~ 15:33:21
<imtxc> *** CURRENT SOURCES ***
<imtxc> https://ruby.taobao.org
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RubyGems 镜像 - 淘宝网
<roylez> imtxc: 有gem就有ruby
<roylez> imtxc: 不需要再装了
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新左派：毛泽东思想为什么能够战无不胜（4小时完整版） 【完整收藏版】 孔庆东 - YouTube
<slucx> imtxc: whereis ruby
<roylez> slucx: whereis不如which靠谱吧
<slucx> roylez: 你以前不是玩perl的？
<roylez> slucx: 从来不玩perl，以前用python
<slucx> roylez: 记错了，ee玩perl
<roylez> T-2000: 出来杀地球人啊
<imtxc> roylez: 果然是
<slucx> roylez: 快递公司名称也可以显示成中文
<imtxc> roylez: 我还没弄明白 ruby 跟 rails 还有那个 rake 之间是个啥关系
<imtxc> slucx: 我没有更新也没问题啊
<slucx> 更新啥？
<roylez> slucx: api里没有，除非自己写成字典。懒得费劲
<imtxc> slucx: 之前扎西发的那个脚本也能查到详细啊
<slucx> roylez: 没几个快递公司
<roylez> imtxc: 差一行
<roylez> slucx: 快递100上有几十个呢
<imtxc> 哦，差第一行
<roylez> imtxc: rails好比python的django，rake是代替make用的
<slucx> 杀人的心都有了
<slucx> 2014-09-18 22:25:43 广东深圳福田上步分部 的收件员 任喜国已收件
<slucx> 2014-09-18 22:26:25 由广东深圳福田上步分部 发往 广东深圳福田
<slucx> 2014-09-19 00:20:07 由广东深圳福田 发往 河南郑州新中转部
<slucx> 2014-09-19 00:20:07 广东深圳福田 正在进行 装袋 扫描
<slucx> 2014-09-22 05:18:46 快件已到达河南郑州新航空部
<slucx> 2014-09-22 05:59:58 由河南郑州新航空部 发往 河南郑州高新公司
<slucx> kk 莫杀
<^k^> slucx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<roylez> 嗝屁了？
<slucx> lol
<imtxc> iMadper`: 你俩的翻墙工具也是 ruby 的？
<slucx> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 试了下HQPlayer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464279 因为碰到一个SACD_rm，找来找去就装上了，结果它也不能直接播，还得解包，最后还是拿到Windows 7下使用Foobar2000+SACD插件解决的。 HQ是商业软件，不过可以试用30d，但是每次只能播放30min。播了几个flac和wav听了下，特色比
 * roylez 4点有会，擦
<slucx> 果然不会点脚本是混不下去的
<O0XX> O0XX: 扎西在墙内还是墙外？
<roylez> O0XX: 墙内
<roylez> tenzu: http://guiguan.github.io/Uni-Call/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Uni Call by guiguan
<onlylove> roylez: 你不是去袋鼠国了么
<roylez> onlylove: 回来了啊，这边还有些事情没有结
<O0XX> roylez: 回来了？
<onlylove> roylez: 袋鼠国过得咋样啊，我认识个网友在袋鼠国
<roylez> onlylove: ç©·
 * roylez 开会了
<tenzu> roylez: 好用么?
<roylez> tenzu: 还成
<roylez> tenzu: 用skype多就值得一装
<roylez> tenzu: 你的alfred有哪些workflow？
<tenzu>  roylez 没用过alfred (捂脸
 * O0XX momo tenzu 
<tenzu> roylez: skype离开坡县以后就再没用过
<roylez> tenzu: spotlight其实也挺好...
<tenzu> roylez: spotlight也不用, 四指一抓什么都有了
<roylez> tenzu: 我还是习惯打字些
<imtxc> alfred 很高级的样子
<O0XX> imtxc: 一切gaoji的东西都是浮云
<slucx> 谁到告诉我，我的awesome上很多红线真的是人品问题吗？
<roylez> slucx: 绝对是人品
<slucx> roylez: lol
<slucx> roylez: 我换个主题试试
<imtxc> slucx: 你先吧方向扭过来
<slucx> imtxc: 跟方向又没关系
<O0XX> imtxc: 除非你真的gaoji
<O0XX> imtxc: 所以像 roylez 这样的才能真正体会到 gaoji 的东西
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> O0XX: 你有了 adam 就不喜欢 roylez 了？
<roylez> slucx: 我装了 slate 还没琢磨过怎么配置呢。mac没有tiling也挺舒服的
<imtxc> tenzu: momo
<O0XX> ..
<tenzu> O0XX: 你别紧张
<O0XX> tenzu: 我没事啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 还有像 tenzu 这么gaoji的，也能体会到gaoji的东西
<slucx> roylez: 没用过Mac 比较穷
 * O0XX no zuo no die
<imtxc> tenzu: gaoji
<slucx> roylez: 你该去开会了亲
<roylez> slucx: 已经在开会了啊
<slucx> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 仙踪林是哪里啊
<roylez> 尼玛，我居然有帽子了
<tenzu> roylez: 才发现...
<roylez> onlylove: 是个台式的连锁快餐
<onlylove> roylez: 有没有受宠若惊
<roylez> 受宠若惊
<onlylove> 踢我作甚！
<imtxc> onlylove: 惊了吧
<tenzu> onlylove: 4:10:37 PM roylez  受宠若惊
<roylez> onlylove: 试一下好耍不...
<onlylove> 这东西还有假的么！
<roylez> 这里是兲朝啊，啥都有假的....
 * O0XX momo onlylove 
<slucx> lol 换个主题还是一样，lol
<roylez> slucx: 人品没改变
<O0XX> slucx: 换 stumpwm
<O0XX> slucx: 人品立马提升
<slucx> OO
<slucx> O0XX: 你的Nick真BUG
<slucx> 一个O一个0
<nyfair> roylez: 菊苣，我也要帽子
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8409139/  求指点
<nyfair> https://www.humblebundle.com/store
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
<nyfair> 海島大亨免費中
<slucx> 不会cl, 用不来stumpwm
<nyfair> 買曼聯，賺大錢
<slucx> ob没问题
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求助！vmware虚拟机如何修改分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464281 安装的是debian7.6基本系统（就是安装的时候没有安装桌面环境），安装好以后接着安装的xorg，然后是vmware-tools，接着是openbox 之所以这么安装是想尽可能的减少不必要的系统包残留 结果发现....分辨
<^k^>  ─> 率是800*600.....还不知道如何调整... 在网上搜索了下，说运行vmware-config-tools.pl可以修改分辨率...结果压根就 …
 * slucx 发现用awesome就是一种病啊，换会ob，感觉很难用
<slucx> 我换成默认配置也是一样，bug了
<gebjgd> 麒麟。。。。。
<gebjgd> 连官方的链接都无法下载
<iMadper> O0XX:
<iMadper> O0XX: lg也要处cpu了.... 学三星...
<O0XX> iMadper: 老公牌CPU？
<iMadper> O0XX: 李刚牌cpu
<O0XX> iMadper: 我先去把服务器的config写好了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAEaOIBlJ9s
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新左派：毛泽东思想为什么能够战无不胜（4小时完整版） 【完整收藏版】 孔庆东 - YouTube
<onlylove> O0XX: 你够了
<O0XX> onlylove: 啥？
 * yunfan_ 刚才在使用clj-time 于是算了下生日+一万天 结果发现上个月就过了 人生在世 三万多天 我已经过了三分之一了 诶
<yunfan_> iMadper: 还不是arm?
<iMadper> yunfan_: 不知道是不是..
<yunfan_> iMadper: 要是是mips就好了
<iMadper> yunfan_: 有毛好的.
<O0XX> yunfan_: 为啥要mips?
<yunfan_> O0XX: 我喜欢 如此而已
<O0XX> yunfan_: 赞，去搞龙芯吧
<O0XX> yunfan_: 党国需要你
<yunfan_> O0XX: mips又不是只有龙芯
<jusss> iMadper: pthread_join()这个函数是线程创建成功就返回main()还是等线程结束后才返回main() ?
<jusss> iMadper: 线程可以循环调用吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 非阻塞
<iMadper> 错了. 阻塞.
<iMadper> he  pthread_join()  function  waits for the thread specified by thread to terminate.
<O0XX> iMadper: 去报名白宫那个
<O0XX> iMadper: 否则你就去不了了
<iMadper> O0XX: 有邮件?
<O0XX> iMadper: 看warthogs的邮件组
<iMadper> O0XX: 没订
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 发给俺
<iMadper> O0XX: 转发
<O0XX> iMadper:
<jusss> iMadper: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/new1st-chat.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/new1st-chat.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<jusss> iMadper: 如果阻塞的话，这个代码就应该跑不起来呀
<jusss> iMadper: 不等第一个线程结束，第二个线程跑不起来呀
<iMadper> jusss: 不看. 懒得点开
<jusss> iMadper: 大侠，帮忙看一下下吧
<nyfair> 我這有塊摩托羅拉的漢芯，要來試試麼？
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛摩托罗拉，不是改名飞思卡尔了么
<yunfan_> onlylove: p啊 freescale是英特尔的子公司卖出去的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 黑莓上那些xscale就是英特尔出的arm芯片
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可是汉芯就是打磨的飞思卡尔
<onlylove> yunfan_: xscale是intel的我知道啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那个我不清楚 我以为你说moto前身
<onlylove> yunfan_: 上交大那事情闹大了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不是moto前身，是moto的半导体事业部
<jusss> onlylove: 上交大怎么了？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己搜汉芯，多少年以前的事情了
<yunfan_> 上交大不就是包租婆 nyfair 的母校？
<jusss> onlylove: 我就知道一个上大校机门
<mk3548208> onlylove, 发生了什么事情？
<onlylove> 我现在报名考上交大的本科和硕士，还要不
<jusss> onlylove: 我也想报
<onlylove> mk3548208: 号称出了自己的国产芯片，汉芯，结果迟迟不能量产，被证明是打磨的飞思卡尔
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你们连这个都不知道？
<onlylove> 龙芯，凤芯，汉芯
<onlylove> 这么响亮的名号你们居然不知道？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 这个貌似是N年前的事情吧，还是最近的事情，什么芯我都搞混了
<onlylove> 多说一句，凤芯好像是多媒体解码芯片
<iMadper> onlylove: 我们是想知道上海交大的事情...
<onlylove> mk3548208: 就是很多年前的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 凤芯是什么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 汉芯就是上交大出品
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我记得是多媒体芯片
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，現在還再賣，漢芯也還在用
<yunfan_> 校鸡门？  onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan_: 是不是忘了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦...
<nyfair> onlylove: 這是早壓下去了
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛，闹的沸沸扬扬的，打磨的飞思卡尔
<nyfair> onlylove: 無非是老公卸任，老婆繼續當老闆
<onlylove> nyfair: 全国都知道了，连地方小报都有
<yunfan_> onlylove: 笑骂由他笑骂 芯片我自售之  脸皮厚的人根本不在乎别人知道啊
<mk3548208> onlylove, 什么时候又出凤芯了？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 棒子国的克隆牛造假，人自杀了，小保方的干细胞造假，撤回论文，导师自杀，汉芯呢
<onlylove> mk3548208: 老早以前的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不是什么时候的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你要是不知道就不知道吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 贵国人心理承受能力强 要不然怎么能撑几千年
<taotie> 还有好像有个小卫星的造假
<O0XX> iMadper: 几个人坐着100块钱的椅子喝着15块钱的咖啡聊着几千亿的生意
<mk3548208> onlylove, 中国人已经不知道什么叫礼义仁智信了
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 一直就没有
<yunfan_> 古代如果有的话 就不会需要大力提倡了
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 60年前还是有的
<yunfan_> 我爸爸给我说了一句至理名言  提倡什么 就是缺少什么
<yunfan_> mk3548208: p呢 那不过是YY
<onlylove> mk3548208: “太上，不知有之”你知道这句从哪里来不
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 其实我想不明白，这样的学校在国人眼睛里还算是好的大学
<slucx> 谁有debian的棒棒糖那个logo
<mk3548208> onlylove, 不知道
<nyfair> mk3548208: 你什麼意思？
<nyfair> mk3548208: 找踢？
<taotie> 好像看到过，那个圈是红的吧？
<mk3548208> nyfair, 什么找踢？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你可以搜下全文，出自道德经
<onlylove> mk3548208: 上交大确实是好学校，至少我当年考不上
<iMadper> mk
 * slucx 谁有debian的棒棒糖那个logo
<iMadper> mk3548208: 起码上交比中大强多了
<iMadper> slucx: 自己google一个去
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 只是一起负面事件而已
<nyfair> mk3548208: 自己沒考進就不要酸
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 何况许多人根本就不知道芯片这东西
<iMadper> mk3548208: 只要好过其他学校就是好学校了啊, 相对的嘛
<taotie> 现在说这种东西已经没有意义了
 * nyfair 就是東川路職業技術學校微電子學院的，你們來砍我呀
<yunfan_> onlylove: 道德经没标点符号的  你加了标点的 只是自己的理解罢了
<mk3548208> nyfair, 我只是实话实说罢了，我也没有任何的贬低的意思，在中国传统里，诚信一直是立人之本
 * onlylove 作死把背上的伤痕搞增生了
<slucx> iMadper: 我想找横的
<iMadper> slucx: 那你就去搜啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你可以按照你的意思断句
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 太上①，不知有之②；其次，亲而誉之；其次，畏之；其次，侮之。信不足焉，有不信焉。悠兮③，其贵言④。功成事遂，百姓皆谓“我自然”⑤。
<yunfan_> 我要做个网站玩玩  好玩的
<nyfair> mk3548208: 立人之本何用，立國之本才是正道
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你看  不知这里可有断句
<slucx> 算了，竖了横着看也看的过去
<mk3548208> nyfair, 不立人，何以立国？国家是人组成的
<yunfan_> 太上 不知  有之 其次
<jusss> 道德经不光没标点符号，还有不是横着排的
 * yunfan_ 搬个板凳看五毛大战美分
<iMadper> 正确的句读: 太上不 知有之其 次亲
<yunfan_> 其实是  太上不知有  之其次
<nyfair> mk3548208: 利益面前，談爲人處事都是對牛彈琴
<yunfan_> 之在文言文里是goto的意思 哥哥我是文科出生的程序员 哈哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 先去把roommate填了
<jusss> 太上不？ 知有之，其次亲
<nyfair> 太，上不？知有之，其次，親！
<jusss> nyfair: ！！！
<mk3548208> nyfair, 我是个基督徒，我相信是有神明的。你说我嫉妒，其实我对自己上过的学校也没好感。因为作风不良
<yunfan_> jusss: 看看 腐女的水准就是不一样
<O0XX> 太上不知，有之其次，亲！
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 额 你是基督徒？？
<jusss> 太，上不？知，有其次，亲
<jusss> 下班
<yunfan_> 天主教 还是新教 还是希腊正教？ mk3548208
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 是的，不过教堂很少去了，但我觉得那只是形式而已，我外婆，妈妈，外公都是基督徒
<nyfair> yunfan_: 別想啦，那小騷貨肯定是魔門的
<yunfan_> or 贵国版的国教 三自教会？
<nyfair> 三自教會讚
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 我说你是啥分类啊  信基督的也有不少异端嘛
<yunfan_> nyfair: 三自不就是土共版的英国国教？
 * O0XX 诺斯替教派路过
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 信仰是放在心里的，我不太喜欢搞形式。信仰也不是索取。是自身的一种心灵需求
 * iMadper 整个中大的男生看的av都是盗版的啊, 没有交版权费啊.    cc mk3548208  我估计清华也好不到哪儿去
<yunfan_> 可惜宪法没有规定国家主席兼任大主教
<yunfan_> 诺斯替赞一个  还有苏菲派也不错
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我只是听说，不一样信仰不能去一个教堂的
<roylez> yunfan_: 已经是了
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 你传教的时候也是这样滑来滑去么 ?
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 我不传教的
<yunfan_> roylez: 你是什么派的？ 开尔文么
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 又不是传教士
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 那你就是假的 因为教徒都有义务去宣讲 传播信仰
<O0XX> roylez: gaojiæ´¾
<roylez> yunfan_: minimalist
<nyfair> yunfan_: 是1842開爾文還是1910開爾文？
<yunfan_> roylez: lol 老子是 survivalism
<yunfan_> nyfair: 大概是1949开尔文
<nyfair> yunfan_: 老司機給我點瓶蓋
<yunfan_> nyfair: 找可口可乐公司在嘉兴的代工厂
<yunfan_> nyfair: 屯在家里 将来要发大财
 * slucx #下班不积极，#脑子有问题
 * slucx 下班
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 好像没说一定要传教的，传教的最好行为就是已身传教，用自己的德行感化别人，不过现在貌似都没什么用
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 毛 要传播信仰  只不过不是像传教士那样职业的而已
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 你是温州的？
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 不是，我是台州的
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 那都差不多 那一带确实信基督教的多  估计都是新教的
<yunfan_> 要是有耶稣会的 那就古董了
<user2114> log
<mk3548208> yunfan_, 这边有教堂的
<yunfan_> mk3548208: 我知道啊  浙江好多嘛  有的还有上百年的
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似现在也没有 too many open files了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助ubuntu下make命令有关于gfortran的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464282 我在ubuntu安装一个数值模式，这个模式是用fortran语言编写的，一旦make，就会出错，而且错误都是有关于gfotran的，我把gfotran的路径也加到了$PATH里，还是出错，我想请问一下还有什么可能的原因
<^k^>  ─> 。谢谢各位了，困扰了好多天。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rlyjay — 2014-09-23 17:10
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04安装Bumblebee后出现下面问题，求高人指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464284 具体情况如下，什么问题啊？ ~$ lspci|grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce
<^k^>  ─> GT 645M] (rev ff) ~$ optirun ug [ 536.004585] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVI …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡驱动正确安装，却检测不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464286 我的系统是Ubuntu 12.04 的，系统是64bit的（我用 get sysconf LONG_BIT 得到的回复是64），我用ndiswrapper 1.59 安装TL-WDN6200 的XP 64bit 的驱动程序，安装完成后我用 ndiswrapper -l 查看安装
<^k^>  ─> 状态 显示 netrtwlanu ： driver installed device （2357 ：0101）present 安装完成后我加载模块 modprobe ndiswrapper 或者自 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡驱动正确安装，却检测不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464287 我的系统是Ubuntu 12.04 ，我的机子是64bit的 我用ndiswrapper 1.59 安装了TL-WDN6200 的XP的64bit的驱动程序，安装好后 我用ndiswrapper -l 查看安装状态显示 netrtwlanu： driver installed device
<^k^>  ─> （2357:0101） present 从输出结果来看我觉得应该安装好了没啥问题，可是就是检测不到无线网卡，我用iwconfig …
<wzssyqa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=464288
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<wzssyqa> ^k^: 你长那么多心眼干啥
 * lainme 只能人工了。在北京的各位有没有兴趣出来玩？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=464288
<perr> 喵
<wzssyqa> perr: 北京的？
<^k^> wzssyqa, 我有一个人造的头脑。  19:06
<perr> wzssyqa: newyork的
<wzssyqa> ^k^: 削了
<^k^> wzssyqa, 怎么样？  19:07
<jussss> lainme: 在北京待多长时间？
<perr> islack: hi
<perr> islack: where r u?
<islack> me ?
<islack> china
<perr> islack: where r u working?
<islack> beijing
<lainme> jussss: 除国庆，三个星期
<perr> islack: glad to meet u
<islack> me too
<islack> perr: where are you from
<perr> islack: washington
<islack> oo
<perr> jiero: do
<perr> jiero: do u know islack ?
<wzssyqa> perr: islack 两个肉身翻墙壕
<perr> wzssyqa: ip像水表
<jussss> lainme: 我如果国庆节去北京就找你玩
<lainme> jussss: 我国庆节不在
<wzssyqa> jussss: :-(
<jussss> lainme: wzssyqa :~(
<wzssyqa> jussss: 要回老家么
<jussss> 到相亲的岁数了
<jussss> 求交往
<jussss> wzssyqa: 嗯
<lainme> jussss: 你不是刚毕业么。。
<slucx> jussss: lainme 是妹子？
<jussss> lainme: 但我岁数不小了，我90
<slucx> 90还小屁孩儿呢，急啥
<jiero>  jussss  噢。其实差不多我认识好几个90 91 92 刚毕业
<jiero> jussss:  岁数是不小了，比我小些~
 * jiero 都是大叔了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qjCIew5eAADk8rTygksAALrQAPsAaoAAOUK549.jpg 麦当劳叔叔改行当门神了?
<jiero> jussss: 好像你多了一个s
<yunfan_> jiero: 你已经是大龄猥琐单身大叔
<jussss> ki
<jiero> yunfan_:  是啊。
<jussss> jiero: 赶快找个洋妞嫁了吧
<jiero> jussss:  没找到呢
<jussss> jiero: 找你父母去，让他们给你找几个
<jussss> jiero: 像王牌大间谍里的austin powers一样找一群洋妞然后说let's shag!
<maplebeats> lainme: 喵
<jiero> jussss: 。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 喵
<jiero> maplebeats: 喵喵
<lainme> 哪里来的这么多猫
<jiero> lainme: 喵加入我们
<smais> 什么猫？
<smais> 为什么我的名字是灰色的？？
<jiero> 蓝猫
<jiero> smais:  因为是你自己，总要有特别识别啊
<smais> 哦，刚刚开始用，不太熟悉
<smais> 这部就是一个很大的群吗？
<smais> 都有什么频道啊？
<jiero> smais:  全频道都在
<smais> 请问我的系统是ubuntu14.04
<smais> 刚刚在软件中心安装了vim
<smais> 请问在哪里找到这个应用程序啊？？
<jussss> smais: 终端vim
<smais> 这个没有gvim的那个tab标签栏啊
<jussss> 你装的是vim呀
<jussss> 又不是gvim
<smais> 请问ubuntu下有gvim吗？
<jussss> 有
<baobao> 请问，如何提取邮件头中的ＩＰ地址阿，有shell么？
<jussss> baobao: mailx
<smais> 请问gvim的插件和vim的插件是否通用？
<jiero> maplebeats: 话说你怎么了？
<jiero> happyaron wzssyqa lainme 我怎么觉得频道里在北京的也不算多了
<jiero> 3年前好多好多啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 我没怎么呀
<maplebeats> smais: vim和gvim不是一个东西么。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 突然喵的，你在想什么猫？
<maplebeats> jiero: 我也不知道喵
<maplebeats> jiero: 明天要面试好紧张喵
<jiero> maplebeats: 噢。去哪里面试啊。
<maplebeats> jiero: 嘿嘿
<jiero> maplebeats:  养猫基地？
<maplebeats> jiero: 喵喵
<maplebeats> lainme: 加入我们吧喵
 * jiero ...
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦胚你到底。。。
<maplebeats> lainme: 有么有买iphone6啊喵
<maplebeats> jiero: 喵？
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。你被谁收养了？
<kutan_> 收养什么
<maplebeats> jiero: 你要收养我么
<jiero> map
<jiero> maplebeats: 养不起啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 我又不贵
<maplebeats> kutan_: 包养
<jiero> maplebeats: 再多钱也会被你挥霍光了。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哎呀，人家也节约的
<jiero> maplebeats: 不能养你，我自己都养不活。。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  我的收入现在已经断了。啊啊啊。只有3个月后入2000。没钱了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我现在吃多元维生素片+白饭过活
<jiero> maplebeats:  好可怕好可怕
<maplebeats> jiero: 去卖身呀
<smais> gvim 和vim是一个吗？
<maplebeats> smais: 基本上是一个东西
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。
<smais> 请问插件是通用的吗？
 * jiero 超级自卑的。
<smais> 你们一般在linux下用qq吗？
<maplebeats> smais: 不用
<maplebeats> smais: qq那边low的玩意，我们怎么会用
<maplebeats> s/边/种/g
<jiero> smais:  直接电话了电话了
<jiero> smais 直接不理远方的人
<maplebeats> jiero: 你自卑啥啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你用啥high level的
<maplebeats> onlylove: RTX~~
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<smais> 什么电话？
<smais> google talk
<jiero> maplebeats:  我一无是处啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 555555555我的年费红钻到期了，求续费
<smais> 从网上看到googletalk貌似是免费的
<jiero> maplebeats: 那是啥？
<jiero> smais 没明白你啊。
<smais> ubuntu的那个频道都是老外？
<smais> 刚刚看到有个人问问题，就被喷了
<jiero> smais 你怎么确定的？
<smais> 让自己回去看书？
<jiero> smais 我也喷你啊。
<maplebeats> 就是要喷起来才好玩
<jiero> smais 不想喷了就直接屏蔽你了
<smais> 哦
<maplebeats> 刚刚续费了两个月的超级会员
<smais> 有钱人
<onlylove> smais: 腾讯员工，免费的
<maplebeats> jiero: 我还要55天才升svip6
<maplebeats> onlylove: - -!
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你给小马哥卖命，丫的不给你免费会员？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 血
<maplebeats> 汗钱
<jiero> maplebeats:  什么东西？
<maplebeats> jiero: 超级会员呀
<jiero> maplebeats:  我根本不懂QQ啥会员的！
<maplebeats> jiero: 回家了哎
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。上网7年才有了qq号的我用了几个月，又5年才再用qq了几个月，然后今年又启用一下。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 在重庆了？
<maplebeats> 我的BMW还在车行里停着的
<jiero> maplebeats:  直接卖了你就有钱了~
<maplebeats> jiero: 早上我的自行车爆胎了。。。
<maplebeats> 艹
<jiero> maplebeats:  哇还有爆胎这种事情
<jiero> maplebeats: 以你的收入和生活方式，你应该买3000元级别的自行车
<jiero> maplebeats:  然后放弃汽车吧
<smais> 我晕
<smais> 刚刚top
<smais> 不知道按了什么
<smais> xwindow就消失了
<smais> 只能强制重启
<smais> T_T
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chromium的浏览器的flash怎么安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464293 我在官网上下载adobe的flash安装了，但是无法播放视频 利用ppa里面的源装pepflashinstall也不行 求问该如何解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-09-23 21:22
<slucx> jiero: maplebeats 汽车可以送我
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 偷情的后果 : 某夫妻二人感情不和,丈夫经常在外面同别人的老婆过夜,老婆也经常在丈夫不在家的时候找别的男人来过夜。 一日,丈夫因为情人的老公在家所以只好回家过夜。夫妻二人睡至半夜时分的时候,妻子突然从噩梦中惊醒,并且尖叫到:"不好,我丈夫回来了。"只见其丈夫
<^k^>  ─> 立刻从睡梦中惊醒并从床上一越而起,边穿衣服边说:"好,我这就走。"
<caesar_> test
<^k^> caesar_:点点点.  22:26
<jusss> onlylove: 最近第二波好莱坞艳照门曝出来了
<jusss> 4chan
<jusss> 据说破解了iCloud
<jusss> 苹果呵呵了
<onlylove> jusss: 意料之中
<onlylove> jusss: 不一定是破解，有可能是别的手段
<jusss> onlylove: 你能帮我搞一份吗？
<jusss> 我要收藏
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己去4chan啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我又没条件
<onlylove> jusss: BT的话会被公司断网，我自己用流量的
<jusss> onlylove: 4chan好像不能搜索
<onlylove> jusss: google site，指定网站搜索啊
<wzssyqa> jusss: onlylove 你们两个啊。。。。
<wzssyqa> 就不能给我一份？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 靠，和我有半毛钱关系！
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我连A片都不看欧美的，你指望我对那些人有兴趣
<jusss> onlylove: 已经404了
<jusss> onlylove: 4chan里的那些图，已经404
<jusss> fbi都介入了，当然不能再流着了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我也不看欧美的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 口味太重
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 和口味没关系
<wzssyqa> microcai: 你现在在哪里？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我是受不了那么重的口味
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你有资源吗？来一份
<wzssyqa> jusss: 没有
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 多重……
<nanjingzr> 100kg? :P
<jusss> onlylove: 海盗湾上也没资源
<jusss> onlylove: pt里面或许有
<jusss> 可惜不玩pt
<wzssyqa> onlylove: jusss 可能这次事情有点大吧
<onlylove> jusss: 会有人传出来 的
<onlylove> jusss: 不过小心病毒
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 为啥喔看到病毒，首先想到的不是计算机病毒？
<jusss> onlylove: 有个叫周公门的，经常传，上次传了第一波之后就挂了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 最近埃博拉太厉害
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 而且严格讲，现在的木马后门多，蠕虫少
<jusss> onlylove: 哈哈，它还活着
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这年头有病才搞蠕虫呢
<jusss> wzssyqa: 福利来了
<onlylove> jusss: 你俩私聊
<onlylove> jusss: 别发频道
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不用给我
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 这次带 lainme 玩啥，石头剪刀布？
 * lincan .....
<gebjgd> lincan, 蛋疼？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢
<knownbad> 是啊，老工。
<knownbad> 跟老婆说了她叫的该是老工。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老工对
<knownbad> 有童工保障，怎么没老工保障呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下辈子吧
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你又开始熬夜了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 纽约的华人又开始显眼了
<knownbad> 干啥啦？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 排队买傻逼果子手机
<knownbad> 天朝也不缺这些人啊？
<knownbad> 老婆都提过但没坚持。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 华人到哪里都是骑葩
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆要iphone6？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接踹了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不能下蛋的母鸡还想要iphone？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 恩，必须熬夜
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 为毛？
<knownbad> 她说我没子弹呢？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 人生短暂，需要充分使用，睡觉太浪费时间
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你去找个小三  生个一男2女的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就知道谁有问题了
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 怎么会
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 压力大
<gebjgd> SteamedF_, 还活着？ 没被杀虫剂弄死？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 有什么压力？
<knownbad> 屁，那负担更大。   我没这么傻。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么会 美国有儿童金的  老了还有人养你
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不过你已经老了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 来不及了
<knownbad> 妳妹的。
<SteamedFish> gebjgd: 暂时还活着
<knownbad> 你有妹吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我没妹
<knownbad> 那继续。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你继续
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 工作生活。到处都是竞争，全是压力
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 日本都那么累？
<knownbad> 日本人最累。
<knownbad> 假性的和谐社会在日本更严重。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 日本人当然累了 日别人就不累了
<knownbad> 才怪，日本人挺爽的。
<knownbad> 没人指挥你。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你为什么没给你老婆买个iphone
<FJKong> 都是夜猫子啊
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 不清楚别人，不过感觉差不多
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 比我累的更多
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你已经上班了？
<gebjgd> FJKong, 有种概念叫做时差
<FJKong> gebjgd: 。。
<knownbad> 1。贵
<knownbad> 2。购买周期。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不是土豪么
<knownbad> 是啊，就一盆土。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 刷盘子洗碗扫大街
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 正常 我也干过
<knownbad> 送pizza好些有pizza吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你送过？
<knownbad> 废话，不然怎么过日子？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真是好男人啊
<knownbad> 啥？   不就是工作吗？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 所以更需要抽出时间来学习
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我以为你快毕业了呢
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 避免一辈子刷盘子洗碗扫大街
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 恩，明年就毕业了，再熬半年
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 就进入下一个悲剧的阶段
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 为毛这么说
<knownbad> 不就是毕业是失业的开始？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 对毕业之后的人生感到迷茫
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 迷茫什么
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 从哪里来，到哪里去
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 自己想去哪里 想做什么就做什么
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 自己的人生还不知道如何打算？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 计划总赶不上变化
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 计划他干嘛，做好准备，能应付各种人生难题就不错了。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 谁说的
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 人生要有目标才行
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 定一个肯定能实现的目标没意思，定一个很难实现的目标活着很累。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 日本有那么难混么
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 还是你姿势不对？
<knownbad> 女在上？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 就是不想混的那么轻松，所以才这样。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 难道可以混的很轻松？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 苦行僧？
<knownbad> 有个写游戏的朋友目标是去日本游戏公司，在去了Activision, EA后现在Amazon。   他一样迷茫。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 迷茫什么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们想太多了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 可以混的很轻松，那样生活多无趣
<knownbad> Amazon 给他 Stock options 他也不一定留。   但已婚有有小孩。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 不明白
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 不要想，过一天是一天我感觉最轻松
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 麻痹自己
<knownbad> 没问他但年薪应该也是$150k以上，怀疑有$200k.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那他迷茫什么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有钱可以做自己喜欢的事情
<knownbad> 理想和现实，Amazon 是个巨大的怪物只能跟着公司目标走。
<knownbad> 虽说眼看着往悬崖去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在什么公司关你什么事情 你上班是为了让你能有钱在你的业余时间有钱花
<gebjgd> knownbad, 想太多了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 哎。麻痹自己很可怕
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 什么麻痹？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 让自己少去想，就是麻痹自己
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你想那么多干嘛？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 想多了 有什么用
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 不想了生活就不迷茫了。过一天是一天。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 跟机器有什么区别？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 话说你经常失眠？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 这点不睡觉 难道不是失眠？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我睡眠不规律，但是不失眠
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 太伤身体了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我喜欢晚上看看书和资料，这个时候qq不会有消息。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 也没人会喊我游戏
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 外面很安静，能思考
<gebjgd> NWMonster, qq.......
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 不用就好了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 而且如果我一天没学到点什么有用的东西，睡觉之前会感觉一天白过了，有空虚感。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 难怪
<NWMonster> gebjgd: qq上那么多妹子，不能丢
<knownbad> 麻痹就是马你隔壁。
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你要搞定一个  不要纠缠qq
 * NWMonster Learn or Die
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 开玩笑了，qq上主要是亲人朋友用来联系，电话什么的费钱。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我和我老婆就是在qq上认识的
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 现在我老婆在用Linux  我们没有win
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 厉害！我至今脱离不了win，主要是学习需要。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 没有win已经6年了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 作为win党，表示根本无法想象！
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 有什么无法想象的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 即使我用Linux也会经常开个win平台的vm。因为太多win上的东西无法避免不用。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 比如？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: vs2013，intel complier，windbg，ddk
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 从来不用垃圾vs
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 从来不做win only的程序
<knownbad> 其实win党也不错看以什么角度，一些win上烂屁眼的东西还真需要win的程序员来搞。   linux的大概不屑去。
<knownbad> powershell就是个烂屁眼但好使的东西。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 该去睡觉了，88
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来不用烂屁眼
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 天都快亮了吧
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 已经亮了
<NWMonster> bye
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 这么健康的作息
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 寿命一下子减少了20年
<knownbad> 差点又跳入Gnome火坑还好先用VM测试了下。
<roylez> knownbad: 测毛测
<knownbad> Debian换回Gnome但还是慢。
<lincan> 不用gnome的，因为太重量级了，openbox awesome都很好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-24
<lainme> maplebeats: 买不到啊。别的办公室有人买到了，金色16G卖了13500
<tenzu> lainme: 土豪金?
<lainme> tenzu: 恩
<lainme> tenzu: 海关最近收iphone收的非常欢乐
<tenzu> lainme: 看到相关报道了, 收了很多很多
<tenzu> lainme: 我在考虑要不买个5S算了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Debian 發行 5 年期支援的 LTS 版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464299 Debian developers have announced today that Debian 6 will be maintained as a long-term support (LTS) state until February of 2016. Debian 6 LTS 支援到 2016 / 02 LTS 將擴充到 Debian 6, Debian 7, Debian 8, ... 進一步參閱 0. https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/
<^k^>  ─> FAQ 1. https://wiki.debian.org/LTS 2. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTcyMTQ 3. <a class="postlink" href="http://r
<Niac> morning
<knownbad> Moaning.
<yunfan_> 昨天在用clojure重写我的py库 结果发现代码行数变多了
<yunfan_> 不过写的时候很爽 焦虑少了
<jiechic> 有没有研究ubuntu-touch的？
<Niac> lisp方言，哪个入门好
<yunfan_> 当然是clojure了
<Niac> 为咩
<yunfan_> 因为这是最接近生产环境的
<yunfan_> 所以许多新东西的支持都有 学了也有实际的用途
<Niac> 那ruby呢更流行
<slucx> imagebin.org咋了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
 * slucx 谁来拯救我的awesome??  http://postimg.org/image/cukaxh6tt/
<kutan> ubuntu里，awesome在home/user/.config/awesome为什么不起作用
<kutan> 一直搞不懂- -.
<kutan> archlinux配置方便很多
<slucx> kutan: debian 可以
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 嗯，剪子包袱锤也不错
<wzssyqa> 那灰机还在灰
<slucx> roylez: http://postimg.org/image/cukaxh6tt/ 求解释
<^k^> ⇪ t: View image: 2014 09 24 093003 1365x28 scrot
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 她好歹是个空姐 : 老鼠没女朋友特别郁闷,终于一只蝙蝠答应嫁给他,老鼠十分高兴。 别人笑他没眼光,老鼠:你们懂什么,她好歹是个空姐。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 使用 pyInstaller 打包SwitchHosts http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464300 https://github.com/oldj/SwitchHosts 去该地址下,右侧的Download Zip 下载了 SwitchHosts源码. 按照linux安装指引: 原文 使用 pyInstaller 打包 使用 pyInstaller 打包本程序非常简单，大致需要以下步骤： 去 pyInstaller 官
<^k^>  ─> 方主页下载最新版本的 pyIntaller，比如目前为 2.0 版 将下载的 pyInstaller 解压，比如解压至 D:\tools\pyinstaller- …
<imtxc> 早
<jusss> 早
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手菜鸟，求大神指教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464301 对于电脑，不是很懂啊，有没有可以教我怎么玩电脑的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 somohe — 2014-09-24 10:20
<roylez> slucx: 人品
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> huntxu: 你妹都别想
<roylez> slucx: 贴配置
<huntxu> roylez: 你有女朋友了？！
<roylez> huntxu: 女人。。。召之即来挥之即去
<mikecao> 早阿，有妹子的壕们
<mikecao> roylez, 那你找的不是女人，是鸡。。。
<roylez> mikecao: 鸡也是女人
<roylez> mikecao: 别不尊重人
<mikecao> roylez, 不知道，没了解
<roylez> huntxu: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-update-september-2014/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Backblaze Blog » Hard Drive Reliability Update – Sep 2014
<slucx> roylez: 跟配置没关
<slucx> roylez: 我换成默认配置也是一样
<roylez> slucx: 配置里面有些主题的
<slucx> roylez: 主题也换成默认的了，也是一样
<slucx> 我贴你看看
<yunfan_> roylez: 你又回来了 ？
<roylez> yunfan_: 回来都快一个月了
<I0l> roylez: 你又回来了 ？
<yunfan_> roylez: 回来搞毛 直接在那住不好？
<roylez> yunfan_: 这边有没办完的事情
<iMadper> roylez: 回来了?
<roylez> iMadper: 滚
<I0l> iMadper: 滚
<I0l> ?
<onlylove> 自己zuo
<yunfan_> iMadper: 额 狂踢炫耀狗？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 没有啊, 最近上火, 牙床和嗓子都发炎了, 心情不好
<iMadper> yunfan_: 而且他们也实在毫无理由的找死啊
<yunfan_> iMadper: 那我告诉你个好消息 我从昨天开始在把我平时给公司写的分析日志的utils库都转换成clojure的
<yunfan_> 等转换完库 就转换脚本
<yunfan_> 然后是web api
<iMadper> yunfan_: yoooo, 那公司可是不敢开了你了. 找个clojure的程序员可是比较麻烦的
<yunfan_> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> yunfan_: 你就天天要求涨工资就好了
<iMadper> yunfan_: 不涨就辞职, 看谁来维护
<yunfan_> iMadper: 可以提供.jar 给api 公司可以招java嘛
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我公司那些人是用php的 我要走了 这些python脚本一样没有人维护
<yunfan_> 我看重clojure就是因为你可以跑路没有后患
<iMadper> yunfan_: clojure代码时间长了, 业务需求变了也是需要修改的
<yunfan_> 要是用cl 就坑大了
<I0l> iMadper: 干嘛踢我？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 那是他们的事咯 谁也保证不了一辈子
<slucx> roylez 跑了？我还没发配置呢
<I0l> yunfan_: 用brainfuck写
<xxxx> 我最近牙龈发炎了
<slucx> 发现你们脚本都很牛叉，我也得学一个脚本
<yunfan_> I0l: 你该踢
<I0l> xxxx: 看我名字
<I0l> yunfan_: why?
<yunfan_> xxxx: 还好不是阴道发炎
<iMadper> I0l: 让你丫不承认.
<slucx> 我要学LUA
<I0l> iMadper: ^^^ 听你刚才说你也发炎了？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 有个比较尴尬的事情 clojure的实现比py的行数多
<iMadper> yunfan_: 已知的啊
<yunfan_> 嗯 大概是我py老是列表推倒吧
<yunfan_> 写clojure我是正经的换行的
<I0l> yunfan_: clojure是啥？
<I0l> yunfan_: brainfuck赛高
<yunfan_> adam8157: 李老板来啦
<adam8157> yunfan_: 乖
<zhouqt> billyway: ping. RHEL 上有/etc/rsyslog.d嘛？
<yunfan_> 这几天短线操作BABA赚了不少吧  adam8157
<adam8157> zhouqt: 从去年说到今年, 你也没报bug....
<zhouqt> adam8157: ping。 Debian 上有/etc/rsyslog.d嘛？
<adam8157> yunfan_: 我没买美股啊
<adam8157> zhouqt: checking
 * yunfan_ 那乃就是买下了交易所 赚大钱
<adam8157> zhouqt: 有, 空的
<zhouqt> adam8157: 不知道咋写。
<I0l> adam8157: 买卖交易所的啊，壕
<I0l> adam8157: 买下NYSE多少钱啊？
<adam8157> zhouqt: 不过这种".d"的一般skel里没有的话 手动建也忍啊   应该不会有人特意搞个这样的patch吧
 * yunfan_ 会撸不？ 不会我帮你手把手教
<billyway> zhouqt, yes, verified on rhel7
<zhouqt> adam8157: 我想给sosreport加个收集项目
<zhouqt> billyway: 6呢？
<adam8157> zhouqt: 哦
<billyway> # rpm -qf /etc/rsyslog.d/
<billyway> rsyslog-5.8.10-8.el6.x86_64
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你写py的风格导致你行数少吧
<zhouqt> billyway: 赞
<billyway> zhouqt, too, but empty
<billyway> zhouqt, 又有客户蹂躏你了？
<zhouqt> billyway: 倒不是，纯发贱
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京这边做的大多都是ThinkPad的, 各种型号, S3/S4都没问题.... 是不是可能是别的事儿啊亲
 * onlylove 拜CCIE蛙 gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 亲，我就是更新到了dev branch，丫自己就好了
<I0l> gfrog: CCIE啊
<I0l> gfrog: 厉害
<adam8157> gfrog: 总之我建议你报bug, 发了一年牢骚, 不如抽出五分钟时间报个bug, 顺便帮助kernel-team提高品质.......
<adam8157> I0l: 你谁啊....
<I0l> adam8157: 新来的
<gfrog> adam8157: 重现不了了
<I0l> adam8157: 我看他们说你买卖交易所
<gfrog> adam8157: 没环境
<adam8157> I0l: 一看就是白老板
<adam8157> gfrog: 思密达
<I0l> adam8157: 啥？
<onlylove> slucx: 别因为别人脚本牛就想学脚本
<adam8157> I0l: 装 继续装
<onlylove> slucx: 想想你用得到不，别人脚本牛，是因为需要用
<adam8157> I0l: 名字风格, web客户端, 和我一样的IP
<adam8157> I0l: 装 继续装
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^ 过来鄙视他
<iMadper> adam8157: 我一眼就认出来了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我给她机会承认, 她不承认啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊 我也是啊, 她还逗闷子
<onlylove> iMadper: 她？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
 * hamo 嚓，忘了IP这回事了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且他回复的时候, 我都听得到他键盘的敲击声音............
<onlylove> hamo: 傻
<adam8157> hamo: 呆
 * iMadper 笔记本键盘赛高
 * hamo 下次搞个伪装去
<slucx> adam8157: 求解决
<adam8157> hamo: vps咯
<adam8157> slucx: 啥?
<slucx> adam8157: 求解救
<hamo> adam8157: 那个IP iMadper 他知道
<slucx> adam8157: http://postimg.org/image/cukaxh6tt/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: View image: 2014 09 24 093003 1365x28 scrot
<slucx> adam8157: 真心找不到原因
<iMadper> hamo: 你的三藩咯
<adam8157> slucx: 开xcompmgr试试?
<onlylove> hamo: vps上加proxy
<adam8157> hamo: tor
<slucx> adam8157: 为啥要开xcompmgr?
<hamo> adam8157: 这个靠谱
<hamo> adam8157: 就死后麻烦
<adam8157> hamo: 代tor
<hamo> adam8157: 就是麻烦
<slucx> 以前一直没开过都没有的
<adam8157> hamo: 戴tor
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标指针是花的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464302 我在服务器主机上安装了ubuntu14.04 64 安装好后发现鼠标指针是花的，很模糊 请问有人遇到过这个问题吗， 会是显卡驱动的问题吗 这个服务器上的显卡好像不是常见的品牌，只有64M的显存 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 矩阵旋转 — 2014-09-24 11:40
<adam8157> hamo: 死后都是别人的事儿, 爱麻烦就麻烦去
<slucx> adam8157: 还是有
 * adam8157 我死后 哪管它洪水滔天
<onlylove> adam8157: 你如果想管，你管的了？
<slucx> xcompmgr &
<adam8157> onlylove: 能啊, 生前博取好名声就是一种管的方式
<adam8157> onlylove: 这句话的意思也是如此
<slucx> adam8157: ..
<adam8157> Après moi, le déluge
<onlylove> 尼采么……
<slucx> 发的这是毛啊？看不懂
<onlylove> slucx: 度娘翻译
<adam8157> onlylove: 路易十五
<slucx> adam8157: lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41246
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian默认桌面再次切换到Gnome
<slucx> 找不出来原因的问题最可怕
<onlylove> adam8157: 如何看待systemd的分支fork  cc happyaron
<jusss> onlylove: 不一直是gnome吗、
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用过 ag 这个高级插件么
<onlylove> jusss: 自己看
<iMadper> imtxc: 天天用.
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<jusss> onlylove: 随便切换吧，反正我用不到，切换到kde也没人管
<netsnail_> 修改pam如何及时生效？
<jusss> onlylove: 同事搞了个kylin的usb live盘，插上去，几秒启动进入系统，即插即用真好
<onlylove> jusss: 你同事还搞那个？
<jusss> onlylove: 他无聊
<onlylove> jusss: 用友在那上面能跑？
<jusss> onlylove: 当然不
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/55526/chart-what-programmer-do-on-weekend
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 程序员周末都喜欢做什么？ - 开源中国社区
<jusss> onlylove: 用友也有linux版，不过就不是我公司这种小经销商能卖的出去的
<onlylove> jusss: server端而已
<onlylove> jusss: inspur也有
<onlylove> jusss: 我是知道那是啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 上次发现的那个公司的vm里装的ubuntu,账户密码搞到了，账户root admin
<onlylove> jusss: 这是闭着眼猜的第一个好么
<netsnail_> 修改pam如何及时生效？
<onlylove> jusss: 第二个是root root
<huntxu> adam8157: 牛牛不敢来了，鸭鸭走都被ban了吗
<slucx> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41245
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | DuckDuckGo证实自己被屏蔽
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是的 我写的py是社区反对的风格 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<yunfan_> onlylove: 要我说不如搞web版本 现在连写本地文件的api都有 很方便
<slucx> adam8157: 红线看的我不爽，我现在都直接把taskbar隐藏了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣滓
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<slucx> roylez: 乐乐你来了
 * hamo 为什么 stumpwm没有 taskbar啊？
<slucx> roylez: 发配置和主题
<slucx> hamo: 自己写
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415134/
<iMadper> hamo: stalonetray
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8415188/
<iMadper> hamo: 用这个
<yunfan_> roylez: 乃不是快乐单身汉么 国内还有个毛事情？
 * hamo 花酒钱可不能欠啊！
<iMadper> hamo: 你这是在跟 roylez 讨债?
<onlylove> http://www.vaikan.com/the-old-programmer/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 恶灵传说之老程序员 | 外刊IT评论
 * yunfan_ 蛤魔摸了摸发黑的菊花
<jusss> onlylove: 他告诉我普通用户密码是admin admin然后我就用root admin发现能登录
<slucx> iMadper: hamo 你俩现在用stumpwm ？
<iMadper> slucx: .
<slucx> 有个sawfish用过没？
<slucx> 类似scheme语法
<hamo> iMadper:  adam8157  kindle转mobi发邮件的时候加啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 标题 convert
<iMadper> hamo: 老司机已经告诉你了
<iMadper> hamo: 而且, 我没有kindle... T_T
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 赞美老死机
<hamo> 大美，精彩 http://xaharts.org/arts/blog_past_2013-10.html cc adam_magic_pack  iMadper roylez
<^k^> ⇪ t: Xah's Arts Blog Archive 2013-10
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ...
<iMadper> ham
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 李瞎真是瞎
<iMadper> hamo: .. ... .... 芝麻妹妹的故事你听过吗?
 * iMadper 我去抽根烟冷静一下
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 少见多怪
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我弱啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: 烟？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> hamo: emacs 党？
<hamo> imtxc: 无党派人士
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 美元壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 可能...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 美元壕
<iMadper> hamo: http://stockpage.10jqka.com.cn/600570/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 恒生电子(600570)个股资金流向查询_个股行情_同花顺金融网
<imtxc> iMadper: 你啥时候开始抽烟了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: just b脸~ b脸~~~
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 十月肯定没你
<imtxc> ………………
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 听说了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 能听见啊，好，放点重口的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 等11月吧
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我听得80%都是重金属... 你和我比...
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 不抽
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 毛，还记得我上次给你那个网易云音乐的曲单么？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: http://music.163.com/#/playlist?id=24427679
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ......
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 咱俩口味一样啊  http://music.163.com/#/song?id=28524124
<hamo> imtxc: http://music.163.com/#/playlist?id=24427679
<hamo> imtxc: 听这个
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 玩儿蛋去
<imtxc> hamo: 我就听的这个啊
<imtxc> hamo: 每天循环列表
<imtxc> hamo: 不开心或者开心的时候，我就单曲循环《农业重金属》
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 听见没？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 没 继续放
 * adam_magic_pack "时间就像乳沟，只要一躺下来，就什么都没有了。"
 * nyfair 拜各路菊苣
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 发饷了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!!!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拿到你的 referral bonus 了, 足额 LOL
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 请客吧.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我社的规矩不是这样的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那就算了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 放你一马
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 此事莫要再提
<gnuboy> 很久没进来了
<gnuboy> 人好像减少了
<nyfair> gnuboy: 老司機老司機
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 洗剪吹的声音好大
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 不错
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: load average 很低，但是输入的时候时有卡顿，是啥问题？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 能查看IO状态吗？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: iostat
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 在哪个包里？
<gnuboy> nyfair: 什么意思
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 找到了，在sysstat包里
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 善用 https://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- Packages
<nyfair> gnuboy: 意思意思
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 多谢
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你個c社員工怎麼給大便打廣告？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我更喜欢RHEL怎么说
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那你不回去？
<slucx> nyfair: c社是指？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54985/designer-discuss-smartisan-com
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一个 Web 程序员对锤子官网的吐槽 - 开源中国社区
<iMadper> nyfair: 不回去是因为更喜欢钱, 而不是更喜欢产品
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 瞎说什么实话
<nyfair> onlylove: web程序屌絲懂情懷？
<gnuboy> 我单独开了个频道专门跟老婆聊
<onlylove> nyfair: 蛮有意思的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我覺得很SB，老羅看多不會看這種屌絲文章一眼，會仔細看的人也根本不會去買錘子
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，我承认我不会去买锤子
 * adam_magic_pack 求Meizu MX4 Mini
 * imtxc 同上
 * nyfair 出水果6
 * slucx C设是哪个组织？
<nyfair> slucx: 支那
<nyfair> 三一教會
<slucx> nyfair: ?
<slucx> nyfair: 详解？
<nyfair> slucx: adam是有中國特色社會主義的新三一教會大司祭，人家來這裏傳教的，明白了麼？
 * slucx-away 太复杂了
 * slucx-away 真心理解不了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过和那文章的作者一块干活绝对是噩梦
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你的水果6是纸扎的把
<tryit> 推荐个付费空间，可以放置静态页面就行
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你那个标题太坑爹了  一个UED的人 也自称程序员？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我到现在不知道web程序员是干啥的，写css的还是写php的
<nyfair> iMadper: 算了，你們的代理怎麼收費
<nyfair> iMadper: 有哪些服務器？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 好歹你得写js
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我讨厌度娘的写js的员工，每次都把firefox卡死
<iMadper> nyfair: 三藩 坡国 日本
<yunfan_> onlylove: 事实证明好像是你的问题
<nyfair> iMadper: 怎麼收費，另提供vpn否？
<iMadper> nyfair: 还在开发阶段呢, 没办法商业收费使用啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: firefox 百度的js文件，确实有问题，我专门搜过，firefox中国也有对应方案
<iMadper> nyfair: 每天更新呢还
<nyfair> iMadper: 求主頁
<iMadper> nyfair: 没有主页啊. 打算内部销售.
<onlylove> yunfan_: 如果是我的问题，为何单单百度有问题，其他网站没问题
<tryit> 各位推荐个放笔记的空间
<nyfair> tryit: qq空間
<onlylove> yunfan_: 为何单单firefox有问题，其他浏览器没问题
<jusss> tryit: 邮箱
<tryit> nyfair, 晕倒
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊rome問題巨大
<nyfair> tryit: qq空間哪裏不符合需求？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不怎么用，而且貌似浏览贴吧不会挂掉
<jusss> 我现在所有笔记之类的都是直接发邮件，需要的时候直接搜索一下就找到了
<tryit> nyfair, 需要支持自动上传
<nyfair> onlylove: 上度娘貼吧經常會日期都顯示不出來
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这我哪知道啊  我这里还经常弹电信的广告呢
<tryit> nyfair, ssh之类的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你能说那是你的问题么
<yunfan_> tryit: 等我的网站放出来  你就有放这些数据的地方了
<nyfair> tryit: qq空間不是都支持麼
<yunfan_> onlylove: 是啊 是我所在地的问题嘛
<tryit> nyfair, ...除了QQ空间
<yunfan_> 这几天先复习下clojure
<yunfan_> 争取年底做出来
<onlylove> nyfair: 多刷一下，度娘空间经常css刷不到
<yunfan_> iMadper: 可有什么国内访问比较快的境外vps?
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知为啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，度娘贴吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: cdn miss :]
<onlylove> yunfan_: linode？
<yunfan_> onlylove: linode在东京 好像也不是那么快
<nyfair> linode很貴，而且也不塊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你年底做出来想做甚
<onlylove> nyfair: 你给个？sakura？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 做个网站玩玩 我有三个待做的idea 拖了7，8年了 不能等了
<nyfair> 百度雲，免費
 * yunfan_ 自贸区就没vps 商嘛
<nyfair> 速度超快
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我有拖了十几年的idea，都快忘了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我属于想法很多很少做的那类
<iMadper> yunfan_: 新加坡的不错吧?
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我想法可比你多多了
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我试过digital ocean的新加坡机房 很慢  额
<onlylove> iMadper: 坡国感觉一般
<nyfair> yunfan_: 老司機老司機，快發明個新玩具送我
<iMadper> yunfan_: 还好啊, 看1080p没问题
<iMadper> yunfan_: 目前我用过的最快的是香港的.
<iMadper> yunfan_: ping 20ms
<iMadper> yunfan_: 访问速度很快.
<nyfair> iMadper: 連呆灣速度怎麼樣？
<iMadper> nyfair: 没试过.. 没有呆湾vps
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司機，我真想買啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 老司机, 没开发完成呢
<nyfair> iMadper: 網絡測速，找個呆灣的節點就行了
<nyfair> iMadper: 現在是別人找我團購nydus，1年10塊，但是只有vpn不能只當代理用
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你只要坚持在家种萝卜就行了
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦. 我这个是本地起sock5服务, 然后转发到server端. 跟shadowsocks一样原理.
<yunfan_> iMadper: 那我被坑到了？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 啥?
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我也买过do的sg机房的啊 速度根本不行
<yunfan_> 比西海岸的还差劲
<iMadper> yunfan_: 可能你本地的问题?
<nyfair> yunfan_: 上回不是就有個花樣作死的，玩胡蘿蔔玩得太厲害，空氣進血管然後掛了？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 你试试香港机房吧, ping才20ms, youtube特别流畅
<yunfan_> iMadper: might be
<tryit> 找个可以替代readthedocs.org的网站，速度要快
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Home | Read the Docs (@ readthedocs.org)
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那你打算以后用什么？
<yunfan_> iMadper: 价格呢
<nyfair> yunfan_: 靠你發明了
<iMadper> yunfan_: 五六十一个月
<yunfan_> nyfair: 明年我去魔都 到时候我亲自送货上门 包月还打折 你要不
<yunfan_> iMadper: 给个链接看看
<iMadper> yunfan_: 直接淘宝搜
<nyfair> yunfan_: 給個模型看看
<yunfan_> nyfair: 自行脑补
<yunfan_> iMadper: 我要正规的 不要那种私人架的服务器划出几个vps来卖的
<yunfan_> iMadper: 看了个电信机房的 一个月500多 挺划得来的 我之前买ucloud那个简直不能比
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHwiIYAlaAACFV5jceHUAAMZFAPr-1IAAIVv932.jpg 分享图片
<iMadper> http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2014/09/23/jetbrains-makes-its-products-free-for-students/  这货免费了   cc hamo 可以扔掉emacs了
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ JetBrains Makes its Products Free for Students | JetBrains Company Blog
<gfrog> qiao: 贵司中秋节竟然发月饼了！ 卧槽
<iMadper> qiao: 卧槽!
<iMadper> qiao: 有月饼?
<hamo> iMadper: 好用？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 美元壕
<iMadper> hamo: 昂.
<gfrog> hamo: 我也openwrt翻墙了
<hamo> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> hamo: 认识中信妹子不？ 我想以卡办卡薅i白金
<hamo> gfrog: 直接去网点呗
<gfrog> hamo: 我大盛京好像没中信网点 T_T
<qiao> gfrog: 发个毛，一人吃了一小块。
<qiao> iMadper: 帽帽这尿性能发月饼。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我就说嘛, 不能你们组有, 我们组没有啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 坚持在家种萝卜啥意思？
<qiao> iMadper: 对头。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我还以为是我老板一个人吃了全组的几盒月饼呢
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<gfrog> qiao: 卧槽，一人竟然有1小块，当年可是全组40来个人分4块月饼啊。大进步！！
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 边儿去
<qiao> gfrog:  。。
<qiao> gfrog: 一人添一下么。。
<onlylove> qiao: 你当那是糖还是雪糕……
<iMadper> gfrog: 你们当时怎么吃的??
<qiao> onlylove: 脑补下，40个人，4个月饼。。
<gfrog> qiao: 忘了咋吃的了，看到那场面我就果断撤退了，爷不跟他们抢。
<qiao> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> qiao: 4个月饼，如果按标准来，大概是一斤，就是500克，加点水分，我们按400好了，40个人，一人能分10克呢
<qiao> onlylove: 0.0 ==！
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥月饼能有500g大？
<gfrog> onlylove: 哦，是4个，差不多吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 你多大了，我小时候4个月饼可是一斤的
<onlylove> gfrog: 当然，现在的小多了
<iMadper> 月饼本来就有大有小... 现在也有很大的啊...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我只能等明年有正经工作才能申请i白金了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 要换地儿？
<imtxc> gfrog: 没网点也没法拿卡不是
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 装什么外宾
<gfrog> imtxc: 去帝都办呗
<imtxc> gfrog: 中信得面签的， 恩
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 现在你也没有正经工作啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: C社不算正经工作吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 所以说啊
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 月饼壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 整天吹水怎么能算正经工作呢
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 你才是真正的壕。。 <<--- iMadper
<imtxc> qiao | adam_magic_pack: 你才是真正的壕。。 <<--- iMadper
<slucx-away> hamo: 以前不是发起一个用guile做核心的emacs吗？
<imtxc> hamo: emacs 豪，求一份字体配置啊 cc iMadper slucx-away
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<imtxc> 中英文等宽好难配置
<nyfair> imtxc: 隨便上字體網下個肥豬流的就行
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你疯了 中英文等宽?
<slucx> imtxc: 图形界面直接设置不就得了
<slucx> 我现在都直接把我以前设置的字体去调费了
<slucx> 去掉了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 呐，就是找一个 汉字宽度=2个字母的配置
<slucx> (custom-set-faces
<slucx>  '(default ((t (:family "文泉驿等宽微米黑" :foundry "unknown" :slant normal :weight normal :height 150 :width normal)))))
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋, 早上8点就到三源里的挂号信 现在还不送过来
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 挂号信不一定给你打电话啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我的意思是没到前台
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 还有可能不在前台啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 可能在你们楼的物业手里
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 今天特意来办公室的两个原因之一, 妈蛋
<imtxc> 着急啥嘛，有能刷的卡用就好了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 是不是明年我就可以把所有的卡都申请换成芯片的了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 然
<hamo> imtxc: 用我的那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 换芯片还要申请？
<hamo> imtxc: 我那个自体不错
<imtxc> hamo: 配置？
<imtxc> hamo: 贴一下
<hamo> imtxc: https://github.com/hamo/Dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Dotfiles/.emacs at master · hamo/Dotfiles · GitHub
<imtxc> onlylove: 不申请的话不就一直用现在的条的了么
<hamo> imtxc: "YaHei Consolas Hybrid"
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后到期给你换也是芯片加磁条吧
<hamo> imtxc: 这字体不错，如果你没有版权洁癖的话，或者你买过正版win7，8的话
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ibus可以切换中英文，但是不管怎么切换打的都是英文字母 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464305 ibus安装完毕，上面的通知栏也显示出来了，可以切换中英文，但是切换了和没切换一样，打的字一直都是英文字母，是什么原因造成的？03.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUse
<^k^>  ─> rFF — 2014-09-24 14:22
<imtxc> hamo: YaHei Consolas Hybrid?
<imtxc> hamo: 来张图吧
<onlylove> hamo: 版权不能忍，虽然在用D的windows
<hamo> imtxc: 对，中文是呀嘿，英文是VS里的那个Consolas
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<adam_magic_pack> Deja Vu
<imtxc> hamo: 截图个中英文混排的我瞅瞅呗
<onlylove> hamo: 个人用还是的win啊……各种网银什么的
<onlylove> hamo: 我也想装个lin省事
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: DejaVu点赞
 * hamo 求推荐截图软件！
<imtxc> hamo: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 这英文字体也太搓了
<imtxc> hamo: l 和 1 都不认识
<hamo> imtxc: 挺明显的啊
<hamo> imtxc: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_53b720bb0101a66s.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 解决 Eclipse 中文字体偏小，完美 Consolas 微软雅黑混合字体！_qvbzhou_新浪博客
<hamo> imtxc: 看这个截图
<hamo> imtxc: 我没有截图软件
<kingbo> hi
<slucx> http://imagebin.org/320460
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  14:31
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: scrot 我用的
<hamo> slucx: 你这个是？
<slucx> 文泉驿等宽微米黑
<nyfair> slucx: ugly!
<slucx> lol
 * nyfair 推薦mikachan
<slucx> guile的emacs不知道咋样了
 * slucx 用tmux/screen 的亲们，你们都不用minicom的吗？
<FJKong> slucx: linux下用串口那玩儿?
<nyfair> loser!
<hamo> slucx: screen下的minicom怎么了？
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<huntxu> hamo: 黑黑毛毛
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你们开会到几点?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 咋啦？
<nyfair> hamo: 黑毛黑毛
<slucx> hamo: 知道了C-a C-a C-x
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 三点钟我有个call预订了会议室, 你们那个小会议室好像也有人要用
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛他们不让我上鸭鸭走了
<imtxc> slucx: 你这个中英文还是对不齐的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 呵呵
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 我们估计很快就完
<slucx> imtxc: 中英文对齐有啥用？
<slucx> 英文等宽不就得了
<imtxc> slucx: 你不用 org-mode?
<imtxc> slucx: 你用 org-mode
<slucx> imtxc: 偶尔用
<imtxc> 就知道了
<imtxc> 对不齐会有多蛋疼
<nyfair> huntxu: 什麼鴨鴨走，我從來不用那玩意
<imtxc> slucx: tab 都会不一样宽
<huntxu> nyfair: 鸭鸭走就是duckduckgo啊
<nyfair> huntxu: g婊公交車幹嘛不上？
<nyfair> huntxu: 我當然知道啊，我又不用那東西，搜什麼都搜不到
<huntxu> nyfair: logo太丑
<nyfair> huntxu: 用g婊公交車啦
<jusss> iMadper: digitalocean有香港机房？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你平时没有一个tty是su到root的？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没有
<slucx> 我这样干是不是很危险
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 每次都sudo？
<vipzrx> 大家下午好，来自winxp的问候
<vipzrx> 刚接触python，不知道怎么下手
 * adam_magic_pack meeting
<FJKong> vipzrx: 太好了 快先装一个ubuntu
<gebjgd> slucx, 必须sudo
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 瞎bb 还是vm化靠谱
 * jusss 每次都root登录的路过
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 没有vm
<hamo> jusss: root启动X?
<jusss> hamo: 嗯，有问题？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu14.0 ping不通网关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464306 装了个win7 64位和Ubuntu14.04的双系统，win7可以上网，但是Ubuntu却不行。在win7下获取到ip、网关、dns，到Ubuntu下设置，显示能联网了，但是网关都ping不通，更别说上网了。本人小菜，想学学linux，求各位大神指点。已
<^k^>  ─> 经折腾好几天了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 IceAmber — 2014-09-24 14:34
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 装一个就是了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你真心是win用户
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 装它干嘛
<jusss> hamo: 除了chrome会提示不允许root账户还有fetchmail羞辱一番root用户，别的还没碰到啥
<hamo> jusss: 赞
<jusss> gebjgd: 反正是自己的，没啥重要东西，随便了
<gebjgd> jusss, 反正你是win用户
 * slucx 居然没有装sudo
<jusss> gebjgd: 当然了，我连续用win7都7个多月了
<lainme> jusss: 小心哪天rm -rf /usr
<jusss> lainme: rm -rf /etc/fstab就行了
<lainme> jusss: fstab不容易误删，/usr多打个空格什么的就没了
<imtxc> slucx: hamo set-frame-font "微软雅黑Monaco:pixelsize=14")
<imtxc> (dolist (charset '(han kana symbol cjk-misc bopomofo))
<imtxc> (set-fontset-font (frame-parameter nil 'font)
<imtxc> charset
<imtxc> (font-spec :family "文泉驿微米黑" :size 16)))
<imtxc> slucx: hamo 这个字体基本上完美，中文宽度=2个英文的宽度
<imtxc> slucx: hamo 唯一的遗憾就是 "." 太高了
<slucx> 不用软的
<imtxc> slucx: 等宽的字体不多
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 更安全 而且携带方便
<slucx> slucx   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  我这样跟直接su有区别吗？
<yunfan_> lainme: ubuntu 1404害得我全盘都给格了 tmd
 * yunfan_ 还好是我父母的电脑 只有点照片
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 安全什么？
<slucx> slucx   timefly=(ALL:ALL) ALL  还是这样安全一点
<imtxc> slucx: 记得之前还试过一个配置，但是那个字太小了
<slucx> imtxc: 嗯，够用就行，那就这样用吧
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 可以加密 到处带
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 不需要到处带
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我喜欢
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 你喜欢就好
<slucx> root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL 这些字段都是啥意义？
<imtxc> slucx: 不知道怎么修改那个字体
<imtxc> slucx: 我想吧那个点改下面一点
<slucx> sudo保存密码的设计有点反人类
<nyfair> slucx: 別鬧，快吃藥
<wzssyqa> slucx: 加大剂量
<slucx> 果断 timestamp_timeout=0
<jusss> 在线程里面递归调用线程本身，会有几个线程？
<slucx> su - s 以后我就不是root党了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你已经晕了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 线程怎么能调用线程
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你其实想说，线程里调用跟此线程同样的线程的代码
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我现在有这样的需求，就是当一个线程结束后，接着执行一个和这个线程一样 的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 求不被“呵呵”我对这词神经过敏！你到底想表达啥？我不就问了下萝卜么
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你不是有主线程么
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我猜应该是再起一个线程吧，你试试呗
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-8-24/308c0a10-50a5-4e35-a197-b7888ba08699.jpg
<happyaron> onlylove: 都去死吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 就这感觉啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 呵呵
 * adam_magic_pack 噩耗
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 生了？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 不是....
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 今天卡来不了了吧
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 刚换汇完人民币就跌了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 美元壕
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 不是欧元么？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 申请了一套 工行的环球旅行卡，批了
<imtxc> hamo: 一套？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 欧元壕
<hamo> imtxc: 现在都是套卡，两张，一张VEMV，一张银联PBOC
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 赞有正经工作的
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 工行汇率还是好一点
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 确实
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 出差正好用
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 而且居然工行这种抠门都有境外返现了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack:  asics 的 nimbus 16 怎么样
<onlylove> nyfair: 滚！
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 不懂
<hamo> cherrot: 败家问 iMadper
<cherrot> iMadper: 来来
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我已经不是root党了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 乖
<iMadper> cherrot: 体重.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 取消了su的s权限改用sudo了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣蛋
<iMadper> cherrot: 问你体重多少
<slucx> 目测有80
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<iMadper> cherrot: 我上一双是n14. 质量不行, 底子掉了一块儿橡胶, 鞋尖的网面撑破. 所以不推荐.
<cherrot> iMadper: 64
<onlylove> happyaron: 创建oracle用户，居然要把web页面的操作自动化……这个不是连上写sql就行了么
<cherrot> iMadper: 土豪求推荐一款
<iMadper> cherrot: 那你买个毛n16
<iMadper> cherrot: 美津浓 rider
<roylez> slucx: 你去看了那些png没有？有没有可疑的？
<cherrot> iMadper: 为毛？
<slucx> roylez: 图片吗？
<roylez> 对
<iMadper> cherrot: 我76踩n14要跑完4km才能觉得有缓冲.
<slucx> roylez: 应该不是，有图片的地方都会显示这样，我怀疑是awesome依赖的哪个库的事
<iMadper> cherrot: 你这种小体重, 别妄想顶级缓冲了
<iMadper> cherrot: 想穿N16,先吃肥40斤.
<slucx> roylez: 我的tag上的那两个图片用的 adam_magic_pack 的，他的都没问题
<roylez> slucx: 会不会是你png里面有那种细线的
<roylez> slucx: 你的主题里面一大把跟title_bar有关的pngs
<slucx> roylez: 不可能，emacs firefox的png也用
<slucx> 有
<nyfair> 牛牛們幾號放假？
<roylez> slucx: 找到与这个细线有关的代码行，都注释掉reload看看
<roylez> nyfair: 今天
<cherrot> iMadper: kayano 20呢？
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<slucx> roylez: 我把titlebar的图片都注释掉看看
<iMadper> cherrot: 你足弓正常吗?
<cherrot> iMadper: 你果然是败家之友 么么哒
<cherrot> iMadper: 正常 这是给扁平足的？
<slucx> roylez: 还是有
<roylez> slucx: 人品有问题，认了吧
<slucx> roylez: iceweasel的图标也有
<slucx> roylez: lol
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: +1
<slucx> roylez: adam_magic_pack 不重启系统切换内核试过没？
<iMadper> cherrot: k20其实你穿也可以. 但是不如rider系列号
<iMadper> 好
<imtxc> roylez: +1
<cherrot> iMadper: 了解了
<slucx> lol 应该不是人品问题
<iMadper> cherrot: 如果你追求极致舒适, 可以跟我学, 穿预言3
<roylez> cherrot: 跟渣学，你玩完了
<mikecao> iMadper, 你成了没金农的代言了
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃早啊
<mikecao> 哥就要立挺k20
<iMadper> mikecao: 我在穿过n14之后, 对ascis就没有好感了.
<mikecao> iMadper, :)
<cherrot> iMadper: 好丑啊
<iMadper> mike]
<cherrot> iMadper: 穿个蜂窝在脚下的即视感
<iMadper> cherrot: 我知道丑.
<imtxc> iMadper: 好丑啊
<nyfair> å¼±
<imtxc> hamo: 哦对
<roylez> imtxc: 好丑啊
<imtxc> hamo: 民生的那个master的卡，居然也要刷好多次才免年费
<iMadper> <slucx> roylez: adam_magic_pack 不重启系统切换内核试过没？   以前天天用.
<imtxc> hamo: 两张卡都要年费
<roylez> slucx: 没试过
<iMadper> slucx: 不重启给内核打补丁我都天天用.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一个测试而已, 你又来黑窝
<iMadper> 黑我
<happyaron> 尼玛今天的会错过去了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 反正不扣工资
<iMadper> happyaron: 反正不扣工资
<hamo> happyaron: 反正不扣工资
<imtxc> happyaron: 反正不扣工资
 * imtxc 也不怕错过会，扣一天工资也扣不了几块钱………………
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: ag 这货比 grep 真快多了
<happyaron> 你们这群站队的禽兽
<Barden> 什么会？基友会？
<huntxu> happyaron: 反正不扣工资
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<huntxu> 发生什么事
<huntxu> 进来看到一排一样的内容
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道啊. 反正aron没有被扣工资
<huntxu> 于是就本能地复制了
<maplebeats> 2000年，当第一次公开恋情，王菲31岁，谢霆锋20岁，王菲的年龄是谢霆锋的1.55倍。转眼到了2014年，如今两人破镜重圆，王菲45岁，谢霆锋34岁，王菲的年龄是谢霆锋的1.32倍。求两人年龄倍数与公历年的时间序列收敛函数，收敛域以及收敛半径。
<wzssyqa> maplebeats: 谢才34？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我好久不参会了
<slucx> T_T 刚才kexec挂了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 牛逼
<maplebeats> 有基友会？
<slucx> 擦，电脑第一次死的那么彻底
<wzssyqa> slucx: 有拔电源死得彻底？
<slucx> wzssyqa: 擦，拔电源那叫死啊？
<wzssyqa> slucx: 那难道叫诈尸？
<jusss> goto和声明时不初始化，这两点真棒
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: kexec指定的是/boot还是/分区？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我把机器搬上来，然后我的测试机死了两次了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，不，三次，自动关机
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 断电那种
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 怀疑主板坏了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 主板真冤枉
<wzssyqa> jusss: 什么奇怪东西，
<nyfair> 因业绩太差，Adobe中国公司将被关闭，员工10月底开始将陆续被遣散，未来只保留销售部门。离职员工或采取N+5的赔偿方案。
<wzssyqa> jusss: 有goto，还不用声明变量
<nyfair> 求內推啊逗逼，明天就來上班
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 除了销售还有别得？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这两天gmail好像解封了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦
<iMadper> slucx: 瞎说, kexec怎么会挂
<slucx> 后面指定的是/
<slucx> ？还是/boot?
<jusss> wzssyqa: 因为不能goto到声明那行，但可以声明不初始化，然后goto到初始化那行，如不能goto 到int a=1;但可以int a;goto到a=1;
<happyaron> wzssyqa: sigbus怎么样了。
<slucx> iMadper:
<slucx> 死的reisub都没反应
<gebjgd> “一群中国人没日没夜装配iPhone送到美国，再由一群中国人没日没夜排队买下送回中国，最后以这两群中国人都出不起的价钱卖给另一群中国人，于是装配工人有工作，排队工人有收入，有钱的买家也交了大笔‘奢侈税’。这就是中国特色的社会主义。”——美国科技媒体The Verge的最新评论摘选。﻿
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 完全无进展啊
<iMadper> slucx:     kexec -l /boot/vmlinux --append=root=/dev/hda1 --initrd=/boot/initrd
<iMadper> slucx: 你说呢?
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 根本搞不定啊
<imtxc>  happyaron: 根本搞不定啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: i386死得最惨
<slucx> iMadper: 是/，我没指定initrd
<iMadper> slucx: 知道kexec这东西, qiao 是专家中的专家. 他在帽帽全职测kdump/kexec快两年了
<iMadper> s/测/开发/
<slucx> qiao: 讲解一下
<pocoyo> 大家谁知道 win 下 有什么好用的 屏幕录像软件吗？
<qiao> slucx: 你前面说的什么，没看到太多聊天记录
<slucx> iMadper: 可能指定的参数不对
<slucx> qiao: kexec的用法，刚才我试了下，挂了，只能硬重启
 * jiero 我竟然被屏蔽了哈。
 * jiero 首次被陌生人屏蔽
<cherrot> jiero: 还有屏蔽这一说？
<jiero> cherrot: 有啊，就是禁止 follow
<slucx> iMadper: command-line-options 应该是 /proc/cmdline的内容，不应该简单的是指定一个根分区吧
<qiao> slucx: 你是什么系统。。
<jusss> iMadper: alt键竟然不能用怎么办？alt-w竟然不能用
<slucx> qiao: debian
<jiero> cherrot: 呃，你在啊。
<qiao> slucx: 这有一篇关于 kexec的文档 http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-kexec/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 使用 kexec 快速重启 Linux
<jiero> cherrot 许久不见
<jusss> iMadper: 对于只读缓冲区我又不能C-w
<iMadper> jusss: cli版本的emacs????
<cherrot> jiero: 没时间看社交网络的人默默路过
<cherrot> jiero: long time no c
<jusss> iMadper: windows下emacs
 * jiero 今天去了 iF展区.深圳工业博物馆.深圳市民中心，空荡荡的几乎我一个人在逛，有些不是滋味啊
<iMadper> jusss: 找别人问吧, 我没用过.
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<qiao> slucx: 现在也支持 x86_64 和 ppc64 & s390x
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 或者说锁匠妹子壕？
<jiero> happyaron:  拜见哈皮蓉壕
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见高富帅罗姐
<jiero> cherrot: 你真是的，怎么能把妹子锁起来呢
<happyaron> jiero: 你想多了。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 还把自己锁在一起
<cherrot> happyaron: 谢谢 谢谢。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  我今天第一次吃了麦当劳早餐啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 我睡的正香呢 妹子就来我卧室了
<slucx> qiao: 这个需要先关闭X吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 没压扁你
<happyaron> cherrot: LOL
<qiao> slucx: 这个和 x 没太大关系
<jusss> iMadper: 那有没有带Meta键的键盘？
<happyaron> cherrot: 那你这晚上的班还能加不了
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss: 自己搜.
<iMadper> slucx: 跟x没关系
<slucx> qiao: 我看man里介绍的需要指定initfs
<pocoyo> jiero: happyaron win 下 有什么好用的 屏幕录像软件吗？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 额没折腾过
<qiao> slucx: 对，需要告诉第一个内核，自己crash后启动哪一个
<jiero> pocoyo: 我找不到好用的
<cherrot> happyaron: 最近肾虚  多家加班 少见妹子
<slucx> qiao: 如果失败，不会损坏我的磁盘吧
<nyfair> jiero: 拜見高富帥貴族羅姐
<qiao> slucx: 不会，和磁盘没有关系。
<iMadper> qiao: 他不是kdump, 只是kexec
<happyaron> cherrot: è¡¥
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕又在炫耀
<pocoyo> jiero: 确实 对机器要求很高感觉
<iMadper> pocoyo: 老牛?
<iMadper> pocoyo: fips?
<qiao> slucx: 哦，制定 initfs 是告诉第一个内核需要切换到哪一个kernel
<happyaron> pocoyo: 拜见水牛
<happyaron> pocoyo: 好久不见
<slucx> qiao: cat /proc/cmdline
<slucx> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.16-2-amd64 root=UUID=9b05ca20-a403-4048-93bb-c47573945c57 ro quiet
<slucx> qiao: 我需要使用这个command-line-options吗？
<iMadper> pocoyo: fraps
<qiao> slucx: 刚此习惯性的说成 kdump 了
<qiao> slucx: 恩，需要
<qiao> slucx: 你可以直接使用第一个kernel的 cmd
<slucx> qiao: 使用全部？里面有指定内核的语句啊
<qiao> slucx: [qzhao@terminal ~]$ cat /proc/cmdline
<qiao> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.14.17-100.fc19.x86_64 root=UUID=75c7df76-3ccd-4c1c-a11f-177914e9af51 ro rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 vconsole.keymap=us rd.luks=0 vconsole.font=latarcyrheb-sun16 rhgb quiet LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<qiao> slucx: 没有啊。。
<jusss> <cherrot> happyaron: 最近肾虚  多家加班 少见妹子
 * cherrot =。=
<qiao> slucx: 他们使用的是同一个 vmlinuz
<happyaron> jiero: cherrot 绝对是在炫耀
<slucx> qiao: vmlinuz不就是内核吗？
<happyaron> jusss: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 我不是壕
<qiao> slucx: 你需要制作你的 initfs
<happyaron> gfrog: 拿着帝都的工资在盛京消费的壕
<slucx> sudo kexec /boot/vmlinuz-3.14-2-amd64 --append=root=/dev/sda6 --initrd=/boot/initrd.img-3.14-2-amd64
<slucx>  
<onlylove> happyaron: firefox在哪里禁用js cc lainme
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<slucx> qiao: 我这有其他的内核
<slucx> 3.14的
<slucx> -了
<slucx> -l
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> happyaron: 找到了， no scripts
<onlylove> happyaron: 这点事还要add on
<happyaron> onlylove: 不用
<onlylove> happyaron: firefox还真搓
<happyaron> onlylove: 首选项配置里面有
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: happyaron 上午没搞定grub-efi，本来想找你们抱大腿，结果google了下发现这货必须要用efi模式启动之后才能安装
<onlylove> happyaron: 我找到了问你作甚
 * gfrog 奇葩的efi
<happyaron> gfrog: LOL
<qiao> slucx: 我在我这再试试，平时用的多的是 kdump
<happyaron> onlylove: .
<onlylove> happyaron: 你觉得我弱智到那地步
<slucx> qiao: c和
<happyaron> .。。
<slucx> 好
<slucx> qiao: 你们测试这种的用真机？
<qiao> slucx: 恩。
<slucx> qiao: 牛
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要的是禁用右键的那种
<onlylove> happyaron: 最恶心这种js
<qiao> slucx: 厄，这个操作不会影响磁盘。顶多是hang后，硬重启一下
<happyaron> onlylove: o
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 怀疑搬机器的时候进灰了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 然后主板烫手
<slucx`> qiao: 成功了
<slucx`> 重启内核跟重启机子差不多
<slucx`> 快不了多少
<qiao> slucx: ..
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<qiao> slucx: 那个时间确实不好说。。
<qiao> slucx:  那个时间确实不好说。
<roylez> slucx: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/7d6d0409gw1eknl33j3j3g20b4069x6p.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<slucx> qiao: 嗯，会用 了
<qiao> slucx: 对于大型的服务器说的话，时间应该能快不少。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: happyaron 实际上我觉得是grub奇葩, pc和efi互斥, 没法都装搞成Legacy/UEFI都能启动的
<onlylove> slucx: 重启内核看在哪里，如果是启动好几块scsi卡的server，启动kernel比启动机器快
<imtxc> iMadper: projectile 这个插件好用么
<wzssyqa> 那些拿mips当变量名的软件真蛋疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用过, 看名字肯定不好用.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: roylez 目测我用3。14内核的时候红线颜色比较浅
 * adam_magic_pack 听到某人看电视剧的声音
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: roylez 你们平时在X下 C-A-Del 重启系统吗？
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/554c7c47gw1eknjfxinp5j20gi55mx6p.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: no
<roylez> slucx: sudo reboot
 * onlylove 的firefox又多了一个必装插件 no scripts
<iMadper> slucx: 找台sgi的uv2, 要40颗硬cpu, 2t内存的, 你计算下用kexec和不用kexec的时间.
<slucx> onlylove: no script 基本上啥都干不成
<onlylove> iMadper: 不够，再加几块scsi卡
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 不是电视剧
<slucx> iMadper: 你说这我去哪找啊，俺是穷人
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMbkJEORRNk
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<onlylove> slucx: 是么？总比firefox连这功能都没有强吧
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 2006年09月03日：毛泽东与共产党的开门整风 沈志华 - YouTube
<hamo> roylez: 扎西的累
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ............
<iMadper> slucx: 穷人用毛kexec??? kexec是给你用的???!!!
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 不错
<iMadper> slucx: 你自己man一下init, 我记得init的重启默认调用kexec
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 命令行现在无法打开evince了，图形化界面才能打开，谁知道怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464309 原先我是能通过在命令行输入evince来打开pdf文件阅读器的，现在无法通过同样的方式打开了。最近系统的变动主要是安装工了goole-chrome和oracle。
<^k^>  ─> 我在命令行输入evince occi.pdf时出现如下错误： evince: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.1: failed to map se …
<imtxc> iMadper: 那 kernel 里面从一个文件跳到另一个文件怎么弄？ vim 里面的 ctrl-p 那样的功能 cc hamo
<roylez> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ekngjhs14uj20f10qoq4h.jpg
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 问cjwaston
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这事情好像upstream也是他弄的
<iMadper> imtxc: C-x C-f
<hamo> roylez: 衣服不错
<slucx> imtxc: C-x C-b
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/68611fd2gw1ekncdq40axg209g064x6p.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> slucx: 不是打开的文件
<slucx> iMadper: init会重新加载的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b61e9edgw1eknbk6vpg6j20cs0mhmy6.jpg
<slucx>   SIGRTMIN+16
<slucx>            Immediately reboots the machine with kexec.
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 凹凸
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 帽子
<slucx> 买了个板子今天第7天了还没到，NND申通
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
 * roylez 看电视去了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那 C-x C-f 索引的时候，怎么判断顶级的目录的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说啥呢? C-x C-f跟项目没关系啊
<iMadper> imtxc: C-h k C-x C-f 看一下
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐。
 * slucx 我的linux密码是6位
 * cherrot 我也是
<imtxc> iMadper: ido-open-file
<imtxc> ido-find-file
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个跟项目没关系的
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是打开一个文件啊
<gfrog> onlylove: no script 都out了，后来我都用yes script了.
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不喜欢yesscript，要blacklist
<onlylove> gfrog: 我比较想那种默认允许，然后想禁用的时候禁用的
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前看quickjs可以
<jiero> cherrot:  好像我weibo上追的家伙也被屏蔽了 - 这样么。哈，weibo和instagram都可以禁止别人跟随哈
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦
<cherrot> jiero: 真惨
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有索引，不开心
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥需要索引啊. 代码间跳转用gtag啊
<jiero> cherrot:  人家失恋了，自己问自己 抛弃我还是抛弃我的过去，我就随口插句肯定抛弃你啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 就想快速的打开不同的文件
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过……需要刷新下页面
<imtxc> iMadper: 在不同的目录里面，直接输名字能索引就好了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我不常来
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 那你找找有没有插件能做到吧
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡做什么视频
<onlylove> cherrot: jiero通常是自己zuo die的
<cherrot> onlylove: 同意
<cherrot> jiero: 真是活该
<imtxc> jiero: 是活该
<onlylove> jiero: 活该
<onlylove> jiero: 该
<imtxc> jiero: 一个富二代小白脸，真浪费
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove cherrot 你们。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我们怎么了，你自己不会说话招人讨厌了，怪我们咯！
<jiero> onlylove: 和活该有什么关系。
 * jiero 只是说了个事实。回应应该是噢吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove cherrot imtxc 难道我在你们眼里不是冷血的么。
<imtxc> jiero: 你就是花样做死冠军
<slucx> http://imagebin.org/320481
<onlylove> jiero: 你就是花样做死冠军
<imtxc> slucx: 原来win下面用盗版软件改一下字体这么简单
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得花样作死冠军不够……
<imtxc> slucx: 图种菊熊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有么有更强大的
<fesfd> unity图标单击打开显示窗口,再单击怎么隐藏窗口?
<onlylove> slucx: 连人桌面都不放过？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道了啊
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 囡囡!!! 我周六早上就回威海了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: wzssyqa lainme 55555
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 壕！
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: how come?
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 你可以先自己去 嘛
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 自己先去拜访
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 在哪啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你问蓝莓姐啊
 * adam_magic_pack 羞
<adam_magic_pack> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/32686.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: mjg59 | My free software will respect users or it will be bullshit
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 又休假了你个壕
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 今年PTO动都没动
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那你就偷偷休假了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 回去可以WFH嘛
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ..
<happyaron> 我还苦逼改麒麟的seeds呢
<happyaron> 你都回家了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 十一请个一到两天, 欧洲请两天, 于是你哥我还有十几天PTO不知道怎么休
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 炫耀
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 炫耀"无聊"?
<happyaron> iMadper qiao mikecao imtxc onlylove hamo ^^^^^^^^^^^
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 炫耀假多
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 妥妥的诉苦啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不要给我
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你我一样
 * happyaron lol
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不一样啊
 * adam_magic_pack 比较好的方案是十二月三十号辞职, 三十一号重新入职
<iMadper> adobe中国区解散了?????
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 果然壕～
<mikecao> hamo, 啥？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 大快人心!
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 壕！
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: why?
<onlylove> happyaron: pto……来，让我踢下 adam_magic_pack爽下
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 想让flash早点儿死
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 解散说明adobe混的不好啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不相干吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 销售留下
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怎么不相干?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我爱立信的朋友被裁员 好爽的
 * iMadper 求裁
<onlylove> iMadper: 突然想，我司在adobe是不是还有业务……这一裁……
 * hamo 只是解散中国...中国业绩不好..
 * hamo 跟 adobe 没啥关系，全世界的软件企业在中国业绩都不好
<onlylove> iMadper: 裁了你去哪，BAT？
<iMadper> onlylove: bat肯定不适合我啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 找个小公司混日子呗
<onlylove> hamo: 包括canonical？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 有明细了, 乐乐好棒
<hamo> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 互联网公司？
<iMadper> onlylove: canonical在全球的业绩都不好. 包括中国.
<hamo> onlylove: 中国正版化率那么低，哪来的业绩
<onlylove> hamo: canonical在全世界都没盈利
<onlylove> iMadper: 包括redhat不 cc hamo
<iMadper> onlylove: 不包括.
<hamo> iMadper: onlylove 我觉得包括
<iMadper> onlylove: 敝公司最近风生水起.
<hamo> iMadper: onlylove 中国有多少rhel的客户？
<iMadper> hamo: 特别多!
<iMadper> hamo: 招行, 各大电信运营商
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 给钱的多么
<iMadper> hamo: 还有些小银行
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 谁给谁的钱多吗?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 都是些有钱的主啊
<iMadper> hamo: wzssyqa: 还有保险公司
<iMadper> hamo: 而起国内竟然有银行跟帽帽合作搞云计算.
<onlylove> iMadper: 银行用这个我确实见过
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是他们不应该用centos么
<iMadper> onlylove: 帽帽在中国真的销量不愁.
<iMadper> onlylove: 是rhel.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我确实见过，rhel as4
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 12306
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对, 我怎么把这个给忘了 lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 听说那货买了不少systemX
<iMadper> systemX是啥? ibm的intel服务器?
<sennn__> 大家好啊
<^k^> sennn__:点点点.  17:34
<yunfan_> imtxc: 裁员跟你有毛关系
<adam_magic_pack> 你娃怪物
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，你翘班回家？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 周六是假日啊
<roylez> gfrog: 吉娃
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我说下周一二，你懂得，别打叉
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 你归位啦？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 周一请假, 周二WFH, 目前这么计划
<gfrog> roylez: 还木
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有假壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 卖点给你?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 亲你可以自己先去啊
 * gfrog 有假一般也没法休…… 何况最近木PTO配额了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这都能卖……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有这么多年假你欧洲才请2天假？！ 我擦
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2014/09/23/3620802.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 中国楼市彻底疯狂 北京惊现全贷款购房 | www.wenxuecity.com
<jiero> iMadper: 因为adobe只销售在线的了吧。所以有没有中国区不重要
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧趁机会买房吧
<jiero> roylez:  让 adam_magic_pack 攒钱去澳洲给你买房啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 没钱没资格
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 放心，不多久就会取消限购
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 一天一千的花费, 我休不起
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 周末两天 周一一天, 周二回来睡觉
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 莫装穷。回家都飞的主儿还会差这点旅游费用？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 动车到青岛然后大巴到石岛
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这次不飞了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 体验我朝高铁建设状况么？ lol
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 飞不起, 800公里加税费要860块, 飞不起啊
 * gfrog 妈蛋最近朋友圈里全是晒旅游的…… 日本、荷兰、希腊、米国
<iMadper> jiero: 我是说开发什么的没有了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 胖胖度蜜月去了?
 * gfrog 连爸爸去哪都tmd去新西兰了……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 貌似
<cherrot> iMadper: http://bbs.hupu.com/6286301.html 不是你写的吧 lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 统统拉黑
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 慢跑鞋入门知识，以及慢跑鞋选择指引 - 运动装备 - 虎扑篮球论坛
<jiero> iMadper: 交给日本人就行了。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 可惜不趁相机, 要不也炫耀炫耀
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是...
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是ibm卖给不要想的那个
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 爪机。 MX4
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 买不到么不是
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 相机不是问题，关键你要有流量
<iMadper> cherrot: 你现在穿的鞋, 鞋底拍照给我看看
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那抢 happyaron 的无敌伞
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 拍完了回酒店上传啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 根据磨损情况, 可以判断你需要不需要买k系列.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那多low，边拍边传才够逼
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那多low，边拍边传才够逼格
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 够不上啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那多low，边拍边传才够逼格
<nyfair> gfrog: 壕，快來租我的房子，就在一大會址旁邊，然後曬他們一臉
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 卧槽 一大会址 新天地啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 我不是一直說新天地麼
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我去那儿看过洋妞
<gfrog> nyfair: 我当时路过都没进去，即使免费
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 土壕牛牛 包养我!!!!
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那裏現在哪有洋妞，都是黑蜀黍和硬盤女
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 好像我当时都羞于checkin
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 白皮豬都不去了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 同，赶紧掩面走了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 有啊有啊, 而且我去的时候河边还有时装秀呢
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 土壕牛牛 包养我!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 土壕牛牛 包养我!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 土壕牛牛 包养我!!!!
<nyfair> gfrog: 壕，快來租房子
<gfrog> nyfair: 20平以上的不要找我
<nyfair> gfrog: 你可以只租一個小房間
<hamo> iMadper: 你有空就重构下代码吧，到处都是fixme
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 厕所, 衣帽间什么的
<gfrog> nyfair: 不跟人合租。
<adam_magic_pack> %s/fixme/bazinga/g
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 厕所不错，堵着门，一次10块，不准赦帐
 * hamo 最后这张壁纸碉堡了... http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=345
<jusss> 我擦擦，holmes的freenode又活了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 评语才是碉堡
<nyfair> 壕們在ubuntu kylin的qq羣乎？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 评语说啥了》
<onlylove> hamo: 男性黑客……我可以吐么
<adam_magic_pack> " 很酷的剪影， 尤其是指示的手势，象征着用户即将开启的Linux之旅。 男性黑客首选桌面；画面幽默还带有神秘感，凸显用户个性。"
<onlylove> nyfair: 那货还有群？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: win下的c send()发送给一个空的socket-fd,不会崩溃，linux下就崩溃，这是为啥
<nyfair> QQ群：
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper roylez http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6a8e1604jw1ekmeh4tboqj20ci0k8jt2.jpg
<nyfair> - 开发群：125729037
<nyfair> - 交流群1：262012757
<nyfair> - 交流群2：306929327
<nyfair> - 交流群3：75642661
<nyfair> - 交流群4：398104181
<nyfair> - 交流群5：8010855
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 快和我一起吐hamo
<nyfair> jin tian na ge hui tu cao shua pin de bot bu zai?
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *wx54Xd&*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jusss> “男性” “凸”
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
 * hamo 男 性黑客
<nyfair> hamo: 老司機老司機，性黑客是神馬？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你去找hamo约一次
<hamo> nyfair: 黑客是嘛？
<jiero> 。
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，现在魔都也到处是黑蜀黍？
 * jiero 今天跑不动了。
<nyfair> onlylove: 沒，基本遇不到
<onlylove> nyfair: 就知道广东那边据说被黑蜀黍占领了
<jiero> mikecao:  果然，我只能跑2公里
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是新天地有
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 好倒是好，不过有被人掏出来的风险
<jiero> onlylove nyfair 黑叔叔？我都没见过黑人啊。
<cherrot> hamo: 老司機老司機，性黑客是神馬？
<nyfair> onlylove: 普通有幾個聚集區倒是沒黑蜀黍，但是三哥不少
<nyfair> s/普通/浦洞
<jiero> cherrot: 探索极限的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 所以我一定要火化撒海
<nyfair> 東
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: mingw, send()发给一个不存在的socket文件描述符，程序不崩溃，Linux下的gcc就崩溃，为啥
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 不懂
<cherrot> jiero: 什么？
<nyfair> 因爲g開頭的東西都是渣渣
 * cherrot 困死了 睡了一觉 还是困死了
<jusss> nyfair: mingw也是gcc..
<nyfair> 全稱是Mingw64-gcc
<jusss> 我的是mingw32
<nyfair> Minimalist GNU for Windows
<nyfair> jusss: 反正不是g開頭的
<sennn__> GCC要飆版本號了！
<jiero> cherrot:  hacker 好像就是探索极限的意思
<jiero> cherrot:  kindle 书你怎么搞到？
<nyfair> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<nyfair> 哪裏飆了？
<FJKong> imtxc: 在不在
<sennn__> 快了
<sennn__> 看看新聞吧
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你@错人了
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你@错人了吧
 * gfrog 下班
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 没有哇
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 哦
<cherrot> jiero: amazon买啊
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 我问问迷你小路由器的事儿
<sennn__> 吊炸天
<if_else> 可有 AVOS cloud  的兄台
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你确定你不是找iMadper?
<jiero> cherrot:  啊啊。算了不卖了
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈 确定 确定
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 我有一个700n 住酒店都带着
<wzssyqa> sennn__: 飚版本号相当讨厌
<FJKong> imtxc: 写过一篇博客 小路由刷openwrt 型号是wr703 有没有别的型号推荐
<sennn__> <wzssyqa> 沒辦法
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 700好使么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: hamo 你们竟然都不着急下班……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我等会儿和两个朋友海底捞
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 我又不刷
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 折腾才是美
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 小路由能刷的貌似只有改装加大内存后的703n
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 还得改一下啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 720n可以刷，刷703的版本
<gfrog> FJKong: 改路由找 happyaron 啊，专业救砖改路由
<FJKong> gfrog: 是啊 我已经塞给他一个砖了
 * adam_magic_pack 去海底捞排队吃水果啦
<jiero> 我不知道是谁了。
 * jiero 立刻去吃饭
<jiero> 回来
<pocoyo> FJKong: 什么砖路由？
<jiero> cherrot:  http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/563025
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ SIGMA 适马 50mm F1.4 EX DG HSM 镜头 尼康卡口 2388元包邮 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<FJKong> pocoyo: TP 1041n
<cherrot> jiero: 1.8足够用了
<jiero> cherrot:  你有了？
<jiero> cherrot: 噢原来的那个啊。
 * jiero 都没相机哈
<cherrot> jiero: 对啊 700块 超值
<jiero> cherrot:  啊啊。我都没相机。
<cherrot> jiero: 我的D7000要出 要不要
<jiero> cherrot: 不要。买不起
<happyaron> cherrot: 你还没入呢啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 你要入啥机器了？
<jiero> happyaron: 他入了 D610
<happyaron> 赞
<jiero> happyaron: 和你一样是全副了。
<cherrot> jiero: 机身3.5k卖你啊
<jiero> cherrot: 买不起。。。还要加镜头。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 配的啥投
<happyaron> 头
<jiero> happyaron:  看来 cherrot 用原来的头
<jiero> cherrot happyaron 我就等nikon 特价二手 1系列微单了。。。
<cherrot> happyaron: 50
<happyaron> cherrot: 额咋没入那神镜头呢
<cherrot> happyaron: 轻便小巧  近期都不考虑买头了
<cherrot> happyaron: 那个是半幅的  我买相机时试用了一下 果然神器
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> happyaron cherrot 是不是 一头走天下提升技术啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 出给罗姐吧，然后让他入那头
<happyaron> cherrot: 其实你该入这种头 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00A35X8ZG
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Sigma 适马-SIGMA 适马 35mm F1.4 A DG HSM 尼康口 单反镜头 (黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<cherrot> happyaron: 35视角太广了吧
<cherrot> happyaron: 我觉得在全服上50挂机挺好的
 * cherrot 加班餐走起
<happyaron> cherrot: 35最容易出大师
<jiero> happyaron:  买不起买不起。。。
 * jiero 穷人
<happyaron> cherrot: 另外你已经有50了
 * jiero 连电脑都是5年前的，买个相机一定要换电脑。
<jiero> 这陪大了。。。
<cherrot> happyaron:  要不要考虑个广角焦段的变焦。。
<cherrot> happyaron: 唉  先用50找找感觉再说吧
<jiero> cherrot: 都是神价格的吧。
<happyaron> cherrot: 建议长的买变焦，
<happyaron> cherrot: 除非你打算入大/小三元，广角还是建议定焦啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你攒攒就豆油了
<happyaron> 都有了
<jiero> happyaron:  我都没工资了
<jiero> happyaron:  没收入
<happyaron> jiero: 没收入一样过日子，你说我们比得了么
<jiero> 好吧，先不考虑了。
<jiero> happyaron:  因为你们不断的买啊买啊。
<happyaron> 没收入直接就饿死了
<jiero> happyaron: 你见过我买啥了么？
<happyaron> 总要吃喝吧
<jiero> happyaron: 吃喝可以免费，住宿也是
<jiero> happyaron: 去旅店混呗。
<happyaron> 我们都没地方免费
<jiero> happyaron: 那是因为你们要工作
<happyaron> FJKong: 你丢给我那是个啥路由器的尸体
<FJKong> happyaron: tp1041n
<happyaron> 经典型号啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 最便宜的300m
<happyaron> FJKong: 703系列以前容易刷死，现在不清楚了
<happyaron> 刚看了log
<FJKong> happyaron: 要是你有兴致改个大内存和flash就更好了
<happyaron> 没芯片
<happyaron> 得从内存条上拆RAM芯片
<happyaron> 或者淘宝购
<FJKong> happyaron: 内存上头的能行？
<happyaron> FJKong: 看型号
<FJKong> l2tp是点对点的么？
<FJKong> happyaron: 俩client同时连到l2tp vps上，之间是没法互联的？
<jiero> happyaron cherrot 准备入 Nikon J3 10-30套机了。大概1400能入手。也适合拍视频。
<happyaron> FJKong: 默认应该是隔离的吧
<FJKong> happyaron: 推荐个方案啊
<Mayaer> 嗨～
<happyaron> jiero: 你不是喜欢摄像机么
<cherrot> jiero: 微单是不是索尼不错？
<pocoyo``> test
<perr> 喵
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • thunderbird设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464312 thunderbird新建邮件时签名的前面总是有两条短横线，而在回复时就没有短横线了，怎么把两个短横线去掉啊？ 另外怎么设置不自动下载邮件的附件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-09-24 19:53
<jiero> happyaron: 对啊。摄像机更需要换电脑了。不过摄像机问题是不太好买。
<mk3548208> 寻求帮助，关于MTU的问题，比如我设置了一个MTU，导致网页有些图片无法显示，这是什么原因 ｡◕‿◕｡
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 目的不同 : 在机场,出差回来的妻子对丈夫说: "亲爱的,你就不能高兴一点,你看旁边哪两口子,多亲热呀！ " 
<zhong> i4saken: 哈哈
<i4saken> ：）
<zhong> 用XUBUNTU的人好少啊，好多问题都没人帮解决下，郁闷
<i4saken> = =
<i4saken> 我用kubuntu
<i4saken> 刚接触linux不久
<i4saken> 不过主要是desktop不一样
<i4saken> 其实都是ubuntu...
<yeahnoob> 随便装哪个都差不多吧？不可能一直都在倒腾UI吧
<i4saken> 是的
<i4saken> unity 感觉太差了
<yeahnoob> 办公室我用的unity, 还好
<yeahnoob> 快捷键熟悉了就好
<zhong> 有些东西还是想搞清楚 ，不然用起来会有很多麻烦
<zhong> xubuntu的帮助文档很少，中文的基本没有
<zhong> 我的机子比较老，别的系统已经很难跑起来了，丢了可惜了，
<yeahnoob> 我觉得UI装上去基本就不用管了
<yeahnoob> 最多调调terminal的颜色
<yeahnoob> 可能各人偏好不同
<gebjgd> zhong, xkul 有什么区别
<gebjgd> zhong, 我也在用xubuntu 不过上了openbox
<maplebeats> 蛋蛋这么亲人居然坐动车
<zhong> gebjgd: 区别就是桌面没这么酷，3D少些，xfce是轻量级的
<zhong> gebjgd: 占用内存很少
<gebjgd> 竟然还知道这些
<gebjgd> 不容易
<yeahnoob> 我家里机器跑的是ubuntu-studio，也是xfce，不过跑个你总要运行几个应用程序吧，开几个以后，一样需要占很多内存
<yeahnoob> 比如收发邮件，浏览器这些，肯定是要跑的
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 大神
<yeahnoob> 我跑个邮件客户端，再开个浏览器，就成大神了
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, XD
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 我等小白只能仰望啊
<gebjgd> 天朝的合搞基 中标Linux真是赞 没有源列表
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m56IQu4jAADaPraK7hsAALq5ALVNn4AANpW592.jpg 比萨还是放在盘里烤好些
<leeeee> 怎么都没人
<diggzh> hi
<^k^> diggzh:点点点.  22:27
<diggzh> 今天总算完成个心愿，可以在linux写51单片机程序了。
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • inkling 画的测试图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464314 ▶ git clone https://github.com/roelj/inklingreader.git 编译后，加入inkscape的扩展，我是没看到。但是 inklingreader 执行文件有效，转换成svg了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-09-24 22:34
<happyaron> leeeee: 你烤熟了么
<jiero> leeeee:  熟了就给我吃掉
<pocoyo`> 还在啊
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo`
<leeeee> 唉 外焦里嫩啊
<leeeee> 真是
<pocoyo`> jiero: 抱不烦啊
<leeeee> 简直醉了
<pocoyo`> happyaron: 最近在忙啥呢
<jiero> pocoyo`: 我其实心情不太好，抱抱有体感，说明还活着
<knownbad> gebjgd: 再作吧。
<pocoyo`> jiero: 你最近忙啥呢
<jiero> pocoyo`: 我最近在刷自己存在感
<pocoyo`> jiero: 孤独?
<jiero> pocoyo`: 以前感觉不到，最近几个月算是了
<diggzh> jiero: jandan.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 煎蛋：地球上没有新鲜事 (@ jandan.net)
<leeeee> 兔子你没去香港买六么
<jiero> diggzh: 看到的学到的不如做到的。
<pocoyo`> jiero: 抱媳妇去呀
<jiero> pocoyo`: 想抱的对方不让
<jiero> leeeee: 我不想支持苹果
<diggzh> jiero: 面包会有的系列
<jiero> diggzh:  一直有，有也未必是相互的
<jiero> diggzh: 明白么
<diggzh> jiero:没恋爱过
<jiero> diggzh:  我也没有
 * jiero 只有爱，没有情
<pocoyo`> jiero: 不让就不抱呗 自有人日到吐嘛
<jiero> pocoyo`:  嗯应该曾经有
<diggzh> 学shell去……拜拜，加油，你们是hacker，最起码是我眼里最酷的
<jiero> diggzh: 。。。你是那在苹果的孩子？
<jiero> 记不住了
 * pocoyo` 只是混饭吃的
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> pocoyo`: 各种瞎忙
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<leeeee> 找到靖哥哥了吗
<happyaron> leeeee: 你找的对象了吗
<happyaron> leeeee: 没找到差评
 * happyaron 戳痛点呗
<pocoyo`> happyaron: 你跟那destine？结婚没
<leeeee> 我要找对象做什么
<leeeee> 我考试考得那么烂
<leeeee> 气死了
<pocoyo`> leeeee: 啥考试
<leeeee> 中国第一考
<jiero> leeeee:  毕业考试
<jiero> leeeee: 就是拖拖拖，考上啥，就去找之类的。
<jiero> 其实也没啥重要的。
<leeeee> 。。。。
<leeeee> 不是毕业考试 毕业要考什么
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。毕业不考试啊？
 * jiero 习惯平时写论文，毕业不写，毕业就是考试。
<jiero> leeeee: 当然，博士你不是了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不爱写论文
<happyaron> pocoyo`: 分了啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 你是明年再考，还是不用再考了
<leeeee> 估计明年再考吧。。
<leeeee> 今年元气大伤了已经
<leeeee> 还差一点我都不用剃度了
<happyaron> leeeee: 额
<happyaron> leeeee: 加油
<leeeee> 真是太伤了
<jusss> leeeee: long time no see!!!
<jusss> leeeee: 你现在还在上学吗？
<leeeee> 我不是毕业了吗？
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 是研究生毕业？
<leeeee> 别提了 我都不好意思说
<jusss> onlylove咋没来
<pocoyo`> happyaron: 哎真遗憾
<wzssyqa> jusss: 还想着呢
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 来了啊
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 无聊来瞅瞅
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 找工作呢？
<leeeee> NO
<leeeee> 先玩几天
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我的那个邮箱让 coach 轰炸了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 玩一年，明年继续考？
<leeeee> == 不是。。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 花了2个小时想出来一个比较数组和单个变量比较的函数，我是不是太没想象力了…
<leeeee> 十一表姐结婚
<leeeee> 参加完婚礼就开始找吧
<leeeee> 玩一年吃什么
<wzssyqa> jusss: 什么意思？
<wzssyqa> 数组知道是什么，单个变量是什么？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不是循环下就行？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 对
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 先去给人当跟班吧
<leeeee> 当什么跟班
<jusss> wzssyqa: 所有说我想象力不行
<wzssyqa> jusss: 说明你该睡觉了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 或者该吃饭了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不是拿到执业资格前，找工作就是帮别人干活么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 赞
<leeeee> 拿到也是帮别人干活啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 赞土豪
<jusss> wzssyqa: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/chat-server-linux4.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/chat-server-linux4.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<leeeee> 我律所的同学让我千万别去律所
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 幸亏当时机智
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没留主邮箱呗
<jusss> leeeee: 到时当伴娘吗？
<leeeee> 不当
<jusss> leeeee: 会带男朋友去吗？
<jusss> 不会取变量名字导致代码很难看懂…
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 就为了吃么
<leeeee> 我？怎么带。。
<leeeee> 什么为了吃
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 婚礼
<leeeee> 她没要我当伴娘啊  我难道主动请缨啊
<leeeee> 十月一号请
<leeeee> 目前我还不知道在哪里
<leeeee> 怎么去
<leeeee> 反正不用我给钱 就去吃饭呗
<jusss> 喝了2口果粒橙，喝的我肚子难受
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> 感觉消化不好了
<jusss> wzssyqa: while(1)和for(;;)会被优化成一样的代码吗？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不知道
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你可以反汇编看看
<jusss> wzssyqa: 看不懂32位的汇编
<wzssyqa> jusss: 至少可以看看是不是一样啊
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/10463953/comments
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 模仿游戏 短评
<jusss> 除了霍比特3，最期待这部电影了
<leeeee> 我今天看了一个帖子
<leeeee> 说IT男很难找对象
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 一群诶你们
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 然后？
<leeeee> 没什么啊
<leeeee> 就是原来理论和实践是一样啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 实践？
<jusss> leeeee: 来交往吧
<leeeee> 哈哈 就是果然IT男很多没对象的现实啊
<jusss> 我也毕业了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你从了吧
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 有人要了
<leeeee> 得了吧
<jusss> 来吧
<leeeee> 要你妹啊 老娘才毕业而已
<jusss> 来交往吧
<jusss> 我也才毕业
<leeeee> 搞得跟嫁不出去似的
<leeeee> 学弟 你还是乖乖哪里凉快哪里呆着去吧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 要是jiero那个小白脸，估计leeeee就从了
<leeeee> 算了吧
<jusss> jiero追某个女生一直被拒
<leeeee> 真是不知道你们哪只眼睛看出来推出这种事
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你不是小白脸？
<jusss> 唉
<jusss> wzssyqa: 不是，我脸比较黑
<leeeee> 我不喜欢IT男
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 感觉在这里说这句话会被砍死
<wzssyqa> 那你跑来鬼混
<leeeee> 哈哈
<leeeee> 干嘛
<leeeee> 不交男朋友
<leeeee> 不能来么
<leeeee> 真是
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你是不是喜欢这里某个谁谁谁？
<leeeee> 难不成每个来这里的妹纸
<jusss> wzssyqa: 据说上个世纪60年代的美国很棒，austin powers经常说let"s shag
<leeeee> 什么？
<leeeee> 某个？
<leeeee> 谁谁谁
<wzssyqa> jusss: shag 是什么
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我怎么知道是谁
<jusss> wzssyqa: 啪啪
<jusss> leeeee: 当然是jiero那个小白脸啦
<leeeee> 真是无语
<leeeee> 为什么我要喜欢那个小白脸啊？
<leeeee> 他帅？
<leeeee> 明明整天阴郁纠结得跟个鬼似的
<leeeee> 我才不会喜欢呢
<jusss> 我要是jiero就去环球旅行，反正是个二代
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 只是因为在人群中多看了他一眼
<wzssyqa> jusss: 就是，不去万人斩太可惜了
<leeeee> == 无语啊
<jusss> leeeee: 女人往往是不的时候，是反话
<leeeee> 我呸
<leeeee> 反话你妹啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 表激动
<jusss> leeeee: 你看日本的电影，都说亚麻得
<leeeee> 无语死了对你们
<leeeee> 我不看日本电影
<leeeee> 我电影都不看
<leeeee> OK？
<leeeee> 不要妄自揣测
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你遇上装傻的了
<leeeee> 主观臆断
<jusss> wzssyqa: 嗯
<leeeee> 无语
<leeeee> 我知道雅蠛蝶
<leeeee> 不代表我看啊
<leeeee> 真是
<jusss> 我早晨突然想吃饼卷烧鸡
<leeeee> 我本来就不爱看电影
<leeeee> 看来你们真是爱以己度人
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 看过就行呗。又不是要戴个google glass 随时看
<knownbad> 确实不适合。
<jusss> 烤鸡是真不能吃了
<jusss> 感觉恶心，烤出来的
<leeeee> 无语 算了
<leeeee> 随便你们
<wzssyqa> jusss: 吃煮出来的？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 嗯
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我睡觉了。你继续调戏
<jusss> wzssyqa: 晚安
<leeeee> 靠
<leeeee> 不许走
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 咋了？
<jusss> knownbad: 美国手机非合约机都啥价格
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 都把 jusss 给你留下了么
<leeeee> 无语。。
<wzssyqa> jusss: 挺正常的价格吧？
<jusss> knownbad: 一般的吧，iphone买不起，
<wzssyqa> leeeee: jusss 满足不了你？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我现在也有visa卡了，是不是可以买美国的手机了
<leeeee> 我睡了
<knownbad> 看何时开卖和淘汰否。
<leeeee> 懒得跟你说
<wzssyqa> jusss: 邮费很贵啊
<jusss> wzssyqa: 邮费一般多少
<wzssyqa> jusss: 几百块钱呢吧
<knownbad> http://www.expansys.com/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ First for Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops and Accessories - Expansys.com UK
<wzssyqa> jusss: 干嘛要买美国手机？
<knownbad> http://www.expansys-usa.com/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ First for Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops and Accessories - Expansys USA
<wzssyqa> jusss: 想买美版，去淘宝啊
<jusss> wzssyqa: 原生系统
<jusss> wzssyqa: 天朝的都阉割了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 或者港行。和大陆制式一样
<wzssyqa> jusss: 美国的手机可能频段会不太一样。可能4G用不了什么的
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦
<jusss> wzssyqa: 3g我现在都没用上 …
<jusss> 移动的假3g
<wzssyqa> jusss: 移动的4G好像很不错
<jusss> knownbad: 真贵呀，我就$780
<jusss> wzssyqa: 嗯，我同学做过测试，下载速度很棒
<wzssyqa> jusss: 别点错更新软件什么的
<knownbad> 看你要啥。   这个又大又便宜。  http://www.expansys-usa.com/sony-z-ultra-google-play-edition-lte-16gb-blk-w-amzer-case-charger-264613/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sony Z Ultra Google Play Edition (LTE, 16GB, BLK, w/ AMZER Case & Charger) #US Z Ultra AMZER Bundle - Expansys USA
<jusss> wzssyqa: 不过现在都是用wifi，手机网速再快也没有，因为除非改成包上网时间而不是流量
<wzssyqa> jusss: 现在移动的上网套餐还算可以。便宜了不少了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 不够有呀
<jusss> wzssyqa: 连一个1080p的电影都看不了呀！
<jusss> knownbad: 不错，339
<jusss> 就是不知道运费多少
<jusss> 睡觉去了，
<jusss> 晚安各位
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 继续熬夜？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 马上准备睡了
<knownbad> 女的吗？
<knownbad> 这么关心？
<knownbad> 刚说完就遭到报应了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不易  v.qq.com 还能看
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<knownbad> 为啥？   之前不能看吗？
<knownbad> 就你的电视播放器？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有一段时间那个unblock youku不能用了
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 好久没看了，都是老婆在看国内电视剧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我靠不是吧 你老婆看国内的电视剧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太恶心了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们2个的结合真是tmd的悲剧
<knownbad> 说了让她多看些美国新闻但还不到时候。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看美剧就是了  看什么美国新闻
<knownbad> 你觉得会喜欢看不懂的美剧？
<knownbad> 新闻还可以说是学习。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 当然会  看美剧有兴趣啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆算是白来美国了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆到了德国就学德语 和我的德国朋友聊天
<gebjgd> knownbad, 女人要是懒就没救了
<knownbad> Good.
<knownbad> 没法，换个也没人要了。
<knownbad> 迟早吧。
<jiero> 人果然需要出汗排出毒素啊。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-25
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu gnome 14.04 x64 use lightdm http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464318 greeter is very ugly, cannot show the correct theme, how can I fix this? 统计信息: 发表于 由 coldsun — 2014-09-25 1:27
 * jiero 昨天走了1万5000步。跑了3公里。现在终于不会冒脓疱了。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 观看视频软件Popcorn Time 3.3版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464319 下载地址：https://popcorntime.io/ 基于torrent的 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2014-09-25 8:18
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 14.04 + T440P 双显卡待机问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464320 Ubuntu 14.04 + T440P 双显卡（GeForce GT 730M+Intel），使用 Intel 显卡时无法待机，具体现象是这样的： 我先是在官方的源中装了 N 卡的 331 驱动、Intel 的驱动（默认装上的），以及 prime，切换到 I 卡后
<^k^>  ─> ，点待机或者休眠时，黑屏几秒钟后，CPU风扇疯狂转动，然后就只能强行关机了。 后来用ppa源升级了 nvidia …
<jiero> imtxc: 我也想买跑鞋，也想买越野跑鞋，也想买相机，也想买电脑。所以现在我啥都不敢想了。
 * slucx 擦，终于到了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qpKIFwsWAABXMO8w7WAAALrQQOfd-cAAFdI961.jpg 这丝袜也太有创意了
<yeahnoob> jiero: 其实该多想想怎么赚钱:)
<doommmmmmmmmm> 领导要 u户 加AD 域 。怎么样反驳好点
<zhong> test
<^k^> zhong:点点点.  09:37
<zhong> test
<^k^> zhong:点点点.  09:44
<onlylove> yunfan_: 在不
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<cherrot> onlylove: 早~
<imtxc> jiero: 昂
<imtxc> cherrot: 早哦
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
 * jiero 拜 cherrot  imtxc  onlylove
<cherrot> imtxc: jiero 早~~
 * cherrot 早市转二手Nikon D7000 套机么么哒
<RainFlying>  用 bash 的疼了没？
<RainFlying> cherrot: 18-50 狗头？
<onlylove> RainFlying: bash咋了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 高危漏洞啊
<cherrot> RainFlying: 18-200 腾龙 。 单买机身也OK
<RainFlying> cherrot: 我就随便问问。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 连接
 * cherrot :( :( :(
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://lwn.net/Articles/613032/
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ A remotely exploitable hole in bash [LWN.net]
<RainFlying> cherrot: 我有一个 18-200 的狗头
<onlylove> cherrot: RainFlying一玩宠物的，你觉得他会对你的相机有兴趣？你要是卖猫他没准有兴趣
 * cherrot 写的有多丑的代码才会逼得我用宏来处理。。。
 * cherrot 壕们收了我的相机吧  =。=
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那用啥shell……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这种事，和openssl那样差不多的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 难道用KSH？
<RainFlying> onlylove: csh, tcsh, ksh, zsh 都中枪
<RainFlying> onlylove: fish 不知道，没人测试
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，来个没中枪的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果这一票都中枪了，你单把bash揪出来作甚
<onlylove> RainFlying: dash中枪没
<doommmmmmmmmm> *sh  ？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 用户多，比较吸引眼球！
<jiero> cherrot 二手taobao卖掉也好啊
<jiero> cherrot:  肯定带头的话超过4500没问题吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 不清楚 我懒得在线交易 所以想尽量卖给熟人  太忙了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我懒人，用默认的，默认的就是bash
<cherrot> jiero: 要不你帮我卖了？ 付你佣金~
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不过arch默认好像是zsh
<onlylove> RainFlying: 当然，我是debian用户
<imtxc> cherrot: 又入啥好机了
<cherrot> imtxc: d610啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 土豪！！！
<imtxc> cherrot: 已经入手？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 似乎 fish 没受影响。
<imtxc> jiero: 看到没有， d610 的 cherrot 和 5d3 的 happyaron 才是相机壕
<cherrot> imtxc: 我从tokyo带的
<cherrot> imtxc: 求帮卖d7000啊。。
<doommmmmmmmmm> CVE-2014-6271
<imtxc> cherrot: 刚从 tokyo 回来？ 那边热不
<cherrot> imtxc: 唉 没热到
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的三手的，不好卖
<cherrot> imtxc: =。=
<imtxc> cherrot: 带过来多少人仔啊？
<imtxc> cherrot: 啥头
<roylez> doommmmmmmmmm: 赞
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我刚测试了一下，好像 fish 和 csh 和 tcsh 都没受影响啊，看来是我哪里用得不对。
<cherrot> imtxc: 机身 8300
<onlylove> RainFlying: csh这种小众shell……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你用的不是更新过的？
<doommmmmmmmmm> @onlylove
<doommmmmmmmmm> 怎么测试 ？
<onlylove> doommmmmmmmmm: 别问我，自己搞概念代码去
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没有，我基本不用 csh/tcsh，所以用的是 OS X 自带的很老的版本
<onlylove> RainFlying: osx这货用的啥
<RainFlying> onlylove: 默认上古时代的 bash
<yeahnoob> $ env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
 * onlylove 发现自己不适合做测试
<yeahnoob> vulnerable test
<onlylove> nnd 每次要让我测GUI的时候我就想，你用cli搞定会死啊
<doommmmmmmmmm> https://access.redhat.com/node/1200223
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bash Code Injection Vulnerability via Specially Crafted Environment Variables (CVE-2014-6271) - Red Hat Customer Portal
<yeahnoob> 这个对个人机器没啥影响。一般都不会打开远程登录的
<yeahnoob> 对服务器有影响
<onlylove> 喵~掉线了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有什么 mutt 的替代品没，GUI 的也行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464322 getmail procmail 那些我不想动，就想换掉可恶的 mutt。我用 maildir 格式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-09-25 10:49
<FJKong> 还有比mutt更好的客户端么 lol
<iMadper> FJKong: mu4e
<FJKong> iMadper: emacs使的还是不如vi顺手哇 手残党
<iMadper> FJKong: hjkl会比wsad还顺手?
 * iMadper 还是觉得CS的键位最顺手
<iMadper> qiao: 首席早.
<iMadper> wangli: 首席早.
<FJKong> iMadper: 用emacs我觉得还是装个脚踏板比较好
<yeahnoob> 可以参考钢琴的脚踏板
<FJKong> yeahnoob: 就是这个mean
<iMadper> FJKong: 不用啊. vi倒是需要一个踏板替代esc
<iMadper> FJKong: 不然总是要按这么远的按键
<qiao> iMadper: 色壕早！～
<iMadper> qiao: 首席最近忙啥呢?~
<qiao> iMadper: 6.6 的东西 + ruby
 * FJKong 表示经常war3的人不担心esc F1 F2
<iMadper> FJKong: lol~
<iMadper> FJKong: war3要esc干嘛? f1 f2常用我知
<iMadper> qiao: 赞美
<FJKong> iMadper: f1 f2都按的飞起 esc就更顺手了 角落那颗键永远也按不错 ~
<iMadper> FJKong: .. ... .... 你这典型的: 不是因为键位顺手, 而是自己被虐习惯了
<FJKong> -.--
<iMadper> FJKong: 你已经习惯了这种反人类的设计...
<onlylove> iMadper: 老式终端都证明了当年esc是在tab或者capslock的位置
<yeahnoob> vim也可以不用esc，用ctrl+[ 也方便
<onlylove> iMadper: 只不过后来改了键盘了
<iMadper> onlylove: 在就在吧, war3出来的时候, 已经不用那种键盘了吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不用了，但是vi是那个年代的东西
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1439585
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 黑客技术哪家强？蓝翔技校挑战互联网安全大会 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
 * FJKong 感慨war3玩了10年,依然很菜逼
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<onlylove> nyfair: 这些人黑蓝翔真是不遗余力
<imtxc> iMadper: http://coldnew.github.io/blog/2013/11/16_d2f3a.html 这个办法不错 cc slucx
<^k^> ⇪ t: 解決 org-mode 表格內中英文對齊的問題
<iMadper> imtxc: 我从木遇到这个问题啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的都是对齐的啊
<qiao> imtxc: 早 ～
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不用中文？
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了, 用吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 扯
<renzhn> test
<^k^> renzhn:点点点.  11:15
<yeahnoob> 好像编辑表格用到的机会比较少，工作里能遇到的表文本都是系统自动生成的。
<yeahnoob> 最多用grep和sort简单处理一下
<iMadper> yeahnoob: 那是因为你老板不看.
<yeahnoob> 老板不看这些，老板的老板只会用excel
<wangli> iMadper, 赞
<wzssyqa> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/74615.html#p=A6VP60CH00AP0001  这个逗逼
<^k^> wzssyqa: ⇪ 男子提液化气罐与警察对峙6小时后被熏晕_网易新闻
<imtxc> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1549859
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么改让这个配置只在图形环境里面生效
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会, 没用过非图形环境的
<imtxc> iMadper: 终端里面不用这段
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 什么事
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你又换客户端了？
<onlylove> 擦，informatica想删干净真难
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，现在小企业建站，用wordpress之类的CMS方便还是自己搞ror或者django简单
<onlylove> 我估计这个informatica我是不用想清静了
<kingbo> 这两天用个软件老死机，发现系统没有检测到CPU、显卡风扇，温度过高锁机，我是Dell optoptex 755机型，为什么会没有风扇检测呢，nvidia的显卡可以看见风扇调控，但也看不到风扇转速，求解...
<kingbo> 我该从内核下手么？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 显然是cms好 因为有许多扩展可以帮你满足奇葩需求
<onlylove> 我得要求换掉测试机了
<onlylove> 丫的一创建数据库就死机
<onlylove> 我在web上创建和你有半毛钱关系
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来 (if window-system 就好了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你在捞外快？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 想……不过是一朋友的，怕是不好玩
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我也有这任务 是亲戚的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我不会php啊，总不能给人把vps搞好装好默认的wordpress就丢给人啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 所以这事想想还是算了
 * onlylove 的测试机，打开ff连接oracle就会自动重启……疯了
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 快递寿司给我
<yeahnoob> 小企业如果 动态内容不多，访问量不大，用简单的shell CGI做动态估计都行
<yeahnoob> 不一定要跑php
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以前见过, 以为是windows..
 * O0XX 求推荐好用看图软件
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: miarge, sxiv
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你也要开始折腾啊......
<adam_magic_pack> Gnome 3.14看起来蛮好的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊，我折腾完了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 就是缺几个软件了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: mirage, 拼错了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哪个更好？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: mirage有gui, sxiv简单并且是vim键绑定
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那就mirage了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41265
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓方屏手机发布，售价599美元
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41263
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果撤回iOS 8.0.1更新
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 肿么了
<palomino|working> 没事儿
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41264
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 埃博拉感染者可能在四个月内增至140万
<onlylove> palomino|working: 秘书，你家老板呢
<iMadper> O0XX: eog
<O0XX> iMadper: 依赖gnome的东西
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... feh
<O0XX> iMadper: feh没有gui
<iMadper> O0XX: 那就直接用emacs看吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 特别难用.
<O0XX> iMadper: 有啥wayland的 tiling wm么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不鸡島
 * adam_magic_pack 卧槽 太大了 http://news.mydrivers.com/1/322/322307.htm
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 永远要领先水果一个身位
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我接受不了5寸以上的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我一开始换到2儿子都觉得大。。。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 现在觉得小
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你手和口袋的大小是有限度的啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你可以学女的带个包出门
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我每天背电脑的, 但是手机太大还是接受不了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 放电脑包里
<yunfan_> onlylove: 只是改css而已  许多cms还可以全站静态化
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 手术成功的可能性 : "大夫,手术成功的可能性有多少?""哦,我连这一次,已经有九十七次的手术经验了。""那我就放心了。""嗯！我也希望成功一次。"
<slucx-away> adam_magic_pack:  手机还是4.7的好
<slucx-away> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 你们看pdf用啥软件？
<iMadper> slucx-away: okular
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<iMadper> slucx-away: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<adam_magic_pack> evince-gtk
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 虚了吧
<slucx> iMadper: 我在用mupdf
 * adam_magic_pack 准备一会儿去办张工行卡, 取点人仔和欧仔
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 人仔归我, 欧仔归你
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 有钱人
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 取两百块人民币也算有钱?
<slucx> okular 比 evince-gtk还大
<onlylove> slucx: 大小不是问题
<onlylove> slucx: 功能要紧
<adam_magic_pack> 大小不是问题, 依赖关系别乱糟糟就好
<slucx> 准备一会儿去办张工行卡, 取点人仔和欧仔  刚办的卡就能取钱，厉害
<iMadper> 如果有比okular更好用的, 可以告诉我.
<slucx> mupdf，就是不能保存查看位置
<iMadper> 印象中, okular依赖两个视频解码器, 三个音频解码器, 巨量的qt库, 少量的kde库.
<iMadper> 但是没办法,实在是好用.
<slucx> iMadper: PDF用那么强大干嘛？
<iMadper> slucx: 我需要的是: 1, 选中复制之后粘贴出来不是垃圾. 2. 能做高亮.
 * adam_magic_pack 还好没有做笔记的习惯
<iMadper> 做笔记是坏习惯啊, 还好我也没有.
<slucx> 我就需要看，然后操作方便，能记住我看过的书的位置
<slucx> mupdf基本能满足我，就是不能记住看书位置
<iMadper> slucx: 因为你不看论文
<slucx> iMadper: 看不懂论文啊
<slucx> iMadper: 大本表示压力很大
<iMadper> slucx: 毛
<slucx> :)
<onlylove> slucx: envince凑合看看就是了
<iMadper> envice
<onlylove> slucx: iMadper好像连本科都么
<adam_magic_pack> evince
<onlylove> slucx: 所以你在找死
<onlylove> slucx: 不要随便炫耀本科学位
 * slucx 求不杀
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 还是你说得对
<onlylove> 反正大家都知道是啥……
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 我不吃寿司
<onlylove> 那些奇怪的名字实在记不住，还有naulius啥的
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 暴殄天物
<RainFlying> onlylove slucx  没学位的路过
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack 寿司这种东西还不如方便面好吃
<iMadper> RainFlying: 超过方便面的, 很少吧?
 * adam_magic_pack 挂号信昨天早上到物业, 现在还没给我送上来, 妈蛋
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: iMadper evince也不能记录看书的位置啊
<onlylove> 诶？没学位的是哪个来着 iMadper还是 RainFlying
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 什么卡？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我的快递8天才给我送来
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: evince可以, -gtk不可以
<RainFlying> onlylove: iMadper 我没毕业证
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 建议你拆了物业
<onlylove> vmwareworkstation的分辨率需要装tools才能调，差评
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 安装了evince-gtk安装的依赖在aptitude purge evince-gtk时不会卸载啊？
<iMadper> onlylove: vbox也是锕
<onlylove> iMadper: no，vbox分辨率很大，vmware的小，所以vbox不要调
<onlylove> iMadper: 这就是差距
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: debian咋能安装多少卸载多少？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 本来就是
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 还好我用virtmanager
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 安装evince-gtk的依赖卸载不了
<onlylove> iMadper: 同样是startx，vbox能用8M显存给你一个12xx+的分辨率
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 本来就是 自己找原因
<onlylove> iMadper: vmware好像能有800*600？
<iMadper> onlylove: 没用过vmware...
<jusss> 交行的总部是在广东吗？
<onlylove> iMadper: workstation，esxi好像也强不到哪里
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得应该是魔都
<jiero> jusss: 招商总部在深圳
<onlylove> jusss: 可能信用卡中心在广州
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8423017/
<jusss> onlylove: jiero .哦
 * jiero 在深圳市中心看到的是浦发银行最高
<jiero> 牌子挂的高
<jiero> onlylove: 昨天去iF大展深圳区，真的，看不到别的人餐馆
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 为啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 看不懂
<jiero> 参观，感慨中国为啥不搞多重兼职，一定要全职呢。
<jiero> onlylove:  s/餐馆/参观
<jiero> onlylove: 都有数不完的秘密才搞全职的吧
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天检测了脚型，推荐给我的是 Mizuno 美津浓 男 跑步鞋WAVE PROPHECY 3
<onlylove> jiero: 中国有兼职的，会计
<jiero> onlylove:  太少太少。
<jiero> onlylove:  而且兼职会被歧视
<onlylove> jiero: 小公司请不起会计，会找外面的会计做账
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。这点世界都一样
<onlylove> jiero: 我在家就认识这么一个，在家上班，给三个公司做账
<imtxc__> test
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我没设置过aptitude/dpkg/apt啊
<^k^> imtxc__:点点点.  13:06
<jiero> onlylove:  不过老外会计允许在公司里么？
 * jiero 不记得
<imtxc__> ɶ
<imtxc__> Õâô¸ß¼¶ÄØ
<^k^> imtxc__ say: 这么高级呢 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc__> ^k^: ÄãÃÇÓà UTF-8 ¹ØÎÒÉöÔÊÂÇ
<^k^> imtxc__ say: ^k^: 你们用 UTF-8 关我肾允虑 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imtxc__> ^k^: ÄãÃÇÓà UTF-8 ¹ØÎÒÉöÊÂ
<^k^> imtxc__ say: ^k^: 你们用 UTF-8 关我肾事 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> 算了。我的计划也包括消灭会计这种职业。
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在就是这鞋
<slucx> evince 也不能保存看书位置
<yeahnoob>  slucx: 你可以试试calibre
<iMadper> slucx: adobe pdf reader
<slucx> iMadper: 以前用福昕挺好用的，但是没64位版
<roylez> slucx: 你人品有变化没？
<slucx> roylez: 没变化
<roylez> slucx: 赞
<slucx> roylez: 而且我用aptitude 卸载包的时候依赖不会被卸载
<roylez> slucx: 有可能你是用apt-get安装的，aptitude没记录下来依赖
<slucx> roylez: 我刚刚用aptitude 安装的
<roylez> slucx: 那就是你人品变更糟了
<slucx> roylez: 而且我用 evince 不能记录看书位置，他们的可以
<slucx> roylez: 求人品提升
<roylez> slucx: 每个月捐款
<slucx> roylez: 我还需要被捐款，快饿死了都
<slucx> roylez: 我安装过 evince后再卸载 evince-comm啥的都不会卸载
<roylez> slucx: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5236694083.3.DVNsL5&id=39633472701
<slucx> 这样的问题你们都没有遇到？
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 摆一桌（10人/桌，2015年元旦节日宴，第十期）-淘宝网 价格:100.00
<roylez> slucx: 自己多打俩字不会死的
<yunfan_> roylez: 你去 了那边以后准备做什么行业
<slucx> roylez: 很多依赖都没去卸载
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8423017/ roylez
<roylez> yunfan_: IT啊
<yunfan_> onlylove: 好多小企业都雇兼职的会计
<yunfan_> roylez: 额 你不是以生化博士的名义得分的么
<slucx> 这桌可以
<roylez> yunfan_: 又如何？
 * onlylove 的测试机被证明硬件有问题，可是为啥之前没问题……
<yunfan_> roylez: 还以为你要去澳军找份活做
<roylez> yunfan_: 去国防部也挺好，不过政府穷，很多时候是找contractor
<yunfan_> roylez: 其实是白澳物价高 人少地广 搞公共基础建设收益不明显
<yunfan_> roylez: 听说白澳有不少红壤？
<roylez> yunfan_: 不知道
<yunfan_> roylez: 帮我留意下 要是我有钱 我想去白澳买个靠海的沙漠 荒漠之类的
<roylez> yunfan_: 听说在造达尔文到悉尼的高铁。达尔文的物价都上去了
<yunfan_> roylez: 白澳造高铁划不来 他地广人稀 应该发展空艇客运
<roylez> yunfan_: 错了，这个是为了省海运的钱。北半球的货到了达尔文直接卸货，高铁运到悉尼
<yunfan_> roylez: 额 你说高铁 我以为是客运
<jussss> test
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  13:28
<roylez> yunfan_: 上次听一个老头说他妹子在达尔文10万买的房子都升到7个m
<yunfan_> roylez: 0.1m -> 7m ??
<yunfan_> roylez: 你别忽悠我
<roylez> yunfan_: 就是这个意思
<yunfan_> roylez: 你确定那老头不是来推销地产的？
<roylez> yunfan_: 最好的街上最烂的房子，一大块的地
<yunfan_> 看到你一副华人面孔
<roylez> yunfan_: 白人
<roylez> yunfan_: 我以前同事的叔叔
<yunfan_> roylez: 我说那老头看到你是华人
<yunfan_> 然后来给你这个大土豪搞推销
<roylez> yunfan_: 不至于。他们一家都信教的
<yunfan_> roylez: 那圣战是对的了？
<roylez> yunfan_: 不懂你的意思
<yunfan_> roylez: 你的意思是信教的就不会做坏事 那圣战有许多信教的参加 照你的逻辑 岂非是对的了
<roylez> yunfan_: 由不是穆斯林
<slucx> 你们啥时候来我这了我请吃饭
<yunfan_> roylez: 你搞错了 十字军是基督教挑起的圣战
<slucx> 攒人品
<roylez> slucx: 哪里？
<yunfan_> slucx: 你在哪里
<slucx> 郑州
<yunfan_> 不会是请汉堡王把
<roylez> slucx: 不错，挺进的
<yunfan_> 赛百味连锁 额
<roylez> slucx: 汉堡王我也喜欢
<roylez> slucx: 最喜欢 whopper了
<slucx> roylez: 你在帝都？
<slucx> 高铁4h
<roylez> slucx: 武汉
<slucx> 挺近
<yunfan_> roylez: 白澳现在好像经济特别依赖出口铁矿？？
<roylez> yunfan_: 不清楚
<yunfan_> 不知道最近铁矿需求下降他怎么办
<yunfan_> 或者说新材料出来后他们怎么办
<slucx> 人品真得攒攒
<roylez> yunfan_: 铁矿卖了不少给月月鸟的公主
<yunfan_> 不过现在最应该担心转型的是中东
<imtxc> roylez: 每月捐款啊，赞
<yunfan_> roylez: 那两个拓嘛 我知道的
<roylez> imtxc: 不是每月，记起来的时候就买一把
<yunfan_> roylez: 白澳为何不自己就地炼钢呢
<yunfan_> 还有巴西
<roylez> yunfan_: 污染大的不做啊
<roylez> yunfan_: 交给第三世界国家好了
<imtxc> roylez: 他们这些捐助好像都是云贵，我大甘肃没有人组织
<yunfan_> roylez: 难讲 我看不到在环保议题上有什么白澳的声音 都是北欧的多
<yunfan_> imtxc: 捐精？
<roylez> imtxc: 丫居然是甘肃的
<yunfan_> roylez: imtxc还是陇西大姓呢
<roylez> imtxc: 我活这么大，都没遇到一个甘肃同学或同事
<roylez> imtxc: 我以为甘肃人都移民了呢
<imtxc> roylez: …………
 * yunfan_ 移民去蒙古？
 * imtxc 没见过云南人
 * yunfan_ 很庆幸各地人都见过
<imtxc> roylez: 求捐助
<roylez> imtxc: 发一张你的全家福来
<imtxc> roylez: 没有电子版
<imtxc> roylez: 那家淘宝店居然还卖资助学生的
<roylez> imtxc: 算是我比较放心的捐助了吧。不过我只买过猪肉
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
<onlylove> yunfan_: 看不到贵看不到，单独真要搞，好像不行吧？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 啥
 * imtxc 想起来小时候还收到过别人赞助的30元钱
<onlylove> yunfan_: 白奥的环保议题
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有的 澳新热衷于保护大堡礁之类的
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
<^k^> O0XX: .. .. ..
<jusss> O0XX: wo mei you
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:46
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
 * O0XX 谁注册了我的Iol???
<^k^> O0XX: .. .. ..
<iMadper> 无聊啊
<O0XX> ^k^: 你总是..，你知道谁注册了我的Iol么？
<O0XX> iMadper: 修fixme去
<iMadper> .
<iIlL10Oo> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/3284611?hl=zh-Hant#plotting
<imtxc> g Iok
<imtxc> g Iol
<^k^> imtxc: Iol South Africa's Premier Online News Source. Discover the world of |IOL|, News South Africa, Sport, Business, Financial, World News, Entertainment, Technology,  ...
<^k^> imtxc: Iok not defined.
<^k^> O0XX, 我得好好考虑这个问题了一会儿。  14:00
<zhouqt> adam_magic_pack: 美元壕没有美元了。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你啥都知道
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 推上那个问题呢？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: login是bash啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: debian不用dash的吧, ubuntu采用
<adam_magic_pack> 才
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: debian以前也是dash吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 难道我记错了……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还真的，ubuntu的是dash
<nyfair> jihad!
<nyfair> crusader!
<nyfair> great holy war!
<nyfair> https://bbs.sjtu.edu.cn/bbstcon,board,GNULinux,reid,1411580574.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bash 严重漏洞 - 饮水思源
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你才知道啊
<roylez> nyfair: 求腐女解救
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
 * roylez 看蛋蛋和吉娃搞基
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那个需要env 触发没你想得那么广泛
<yunfan_> 网上的典型例子就是bash cgi的网站 但是试问如今有几个这种网站？ 就连路由器 许多都刷了wrt 走的是lua cgi了
<roylez> yunfan_: 确实
<roylez> yunfan_: 不过bash的开发真是没效率
<jusss> yunfan_: cgi是？
<yunfan_> roylez: shell就跟perl一样 你在一片密密麻麻的洞眼上随便抹平下 结果不知道又在哪里开了新的洞
<yunfan_> jusss: common gate interface
<onlylove> gfrog: 是这样的，debian默认的sh是连接到dash的，但是user默认的是bash
<yunfan_> jusss: 开玩笑的 其实正式的是 chinese gay institude
<xxoo> 欧元只要稍微多发行一点货币，就可以购买很多中国生产的物品。
<onlylove> yunfan_: 说的好像其他脚本没洞似的
<xxoo> 所以中国是世界工厂，环境和资源,无价
<onlylove> jusss: 通用网关接口
<yunfan_> xxoo: 关键是发多少算一点 还有多发出来的让谁去用
<XX00> 呵呵
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这个触发你没看？纯粹是another feature
 * gfrog 为毛我的utopic上没bash更新，妈蛋
<slucx> lua 一统天下
<X0X0> slucx: py才一统天下
<onlylove> 当年你们都没有的时候，perl才一桶好么
<X0X0> 我就打算有时间去学py,各种好东西，连popen2 pdcurese这种都有
 * adam_magic_pack PHP(拍黄片)是最好的语言
<onlylove> X0X0: 笨，自己写一个
<RainFlying> Python 太蛋疼了
 * onlylove 附议 adam_magic_pack
<X0X0> php和delphi什么的有关系吗
<X0X0> 里面有相同的ph!!!
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: +
<RainFlying> X0X0: 两种语言中都有 P 和 H
<yunfan_> X0X0: 有关系 都是英语的词 都有p和h
<jiero> yunfan_: 我没见过内蒙古的，只见过蒙古的。
<yunfan_> 如果用php做基准 那就是有66.7%的相似度
<yunfan_> jiero: 还不是差不多  行政界线而已
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jiero> yunfan_: 对方不会说汉语
<yunfan_> XX00: 为何上交大的后面那个伪静态用逗号做分割 太2了把
<yunfan_> jiero: 内蒙也有啊
<yunfan_> jiero: 还有  你会蒙语么 如果不会  你怎么知道他是来自蒙古的
<yunfan_> 说不定是来自俄罗斯远东地区的呢
<yunfan_> 布里亚特人也有可能
<X0X0> onlylove: 我的那个小聊天程序昨晚改了2个小时，现在能用了，服务端放vps上了，现在linux下的做服务端，win下的做客户端，哇咔咔
<onlylove> X0X0: 不错啊
<X0X0> onlylove: 发现取变量名是一件很困难的事呀，要取的让人一看就懂，太难了
<jiero> yunfan_:  会英语
<onlylove> X0X0: 驼峰命名法
<jiero> yunfan_:  双方英语交流的
<X0X0> onlylove: 是名字的选取，不是名字的格式
<X0X0> onlylove: 我还是喜欢lisp那种用连字符的，可行c不能用-
<jiero> lifevc 现在免运费嗯
<yunfan_> jiero: 你确定他说他是蒙古国的 还是蒙古族的？ 就跟我们中国人和华人都叫chinese这种事
<yunfan_> X0X0: 我也是 我喜欢 - 不喜欢_
<jiero> yunfan_:  她从蒙古来
<yunfan_> jiero: 是 蒙古国还是大蒙古地区哦
<jiero> yunfan_ 推测不可能是中国的蒙古地区
<X0X0> yunfan_: _需要按shift, -不用，还有，以前的键盘是不是( )是有专门 的键呀，现在都要shift
<jiero> yunfan_: 我们都互相猜国际
<jiero> 国籍
<X0X0> shift x不符合输入习惯呀
<yunfan_> jiero: 那你有问他什么东西呢
<jiero> yunfan_: 早忘了。没啥想知道的
<yunfan_> 如果是我 趁机要问他怎么看唐努乌梁海 还有鲜卑 匈奴 西伯利亚之类的
<imtxc> yunfan_: bash 那个问题，有那么严重？
<yunfan_> imtxc: 没有 媒体夸张而已
<imtxc> yunfan_: 别人怎么改我的环境变量？
<yunfan_> 连提权都不能 居然说比heartbleed还严重
<yunfan_> imtxc: 他的典型例子是 bash cgi  执行cgi的时候 会把许多变量当成环境变量然后执行具体的语种
<jiero> yunfan_: 我管那么多政治问题。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_: bash cgi ? 能有啥权限做啥？
<yunfan_> imtxc 所以说扯淡么  不过至少能读数据库和读源码
<yunfan_> imtxc: 如果读了源码 多半能读到数据库配置 可能再进一步提权
<yunfan_> 第一步肯定是先利用那个漏洞生成个一句话的webshell
<yunfan_> 然后就是常用的步骤了
<yunfan_> 问题是 你他妈去哪里找基于bash cgi的网站呀 我还真没见到过
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 大家都 php 哇，lol
<yunfan_> 其他情况根本没意义 比如你在命令行下自己手动加env
<yunfan_> 又没提权 跟你自己执行有啥区别
<yunfan_> 除非别人拿你的代码做库 可是如果你连这种人都要害 那你直接修改库的实现不就行了
<onlylove> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/503082/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 浪潮金蝶在京宣布合作：共同拓展云计算市场_IT新闻_博客园
<onlylove> 浪潮和金蝶不是对手么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过影响面大啊，就像大家都用openssl一样
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过最近怎么都是基础软件出事
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41265 这个好
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓方屏手机发布，售价599美元
<imtxc> 黑莓CEO程守宗明确表示，该设备不针对消费市场
<jiero> 我没办法了。
 * jiero have to be a superhero
<X0X0> onlylove: 用友就要2b了吗
<X0X0> onlylove: 浪潮和金蝶都合作了
<onlylove> X0X0: 不会，浪潮是小众
<imtxc> yunfan_: 在vps上弄个bash cgi 的网站试试～
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后一堆测试蜂拥而至
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还是没弄明白它能怎么样
 * imtxc <<<< 渣
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是我的理解是，这个shell变的对外可用，虽然只是www用户
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后就是提权了
<imtxc> 怎么提
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41268
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 无人机坠毁后德国男子被禁止进入黄石公园一年
<onlylove> imtxc: 那不知道
<happyaron> cherrot: 壕，为嘛感动厂在霓虹国不便宜。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见PTO妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> X0X0: 你是hamo么
<cherrot> happyaron: 貌似是唉  头儿买了个5D3比国内还贵好像
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜见5d3壕
<cherrot> X0X0: 你是hamo的娃么？
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜见 d610 壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 我入之前有同事去了霓虹国，结果就是比国内贵
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见携5D3七大洲翱翔土豪妹子
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜见七大洲壕
<X0X0> cherrot: 不是
<cherrot> happyaron: 快入泥坑来吧
<cherrot> happyaron: 霓虹国妹子好俊啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 入泥坑之前先把5d3出给我吧，1块钱
<happyaron> cherrot: 没法出佳为尼了啊
<happyaron> cherrot: LOL
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 一边儿去, 一块钱? 想什么呢???!!!
<iMadper> happyaron: 我出2块钱!
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道不应该是5毛？
<cherrot> happyaron: 机智~
<happyaron> :)
<iMadper> onlylove: 不, 10块以下我都能接受.
<onlylove> happyaron: 好了，我加到11
<iMadper> happyaron: 带镜头, 15
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper说10块以下，我现在超过10了
<happyaron> 你们都是坏银
<iMadper> onlylove: 你赢了.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你卖个 onlylove 吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 你卖给 onlylove 吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 他出价好高啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你买一个卖给他吧
<blablabla> <iMadper> happyaron: 你卖个 onlylove 吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 你先买给我啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 带票16元
<happyaron> iMadper: 先买给我？快给我买一个。
<imtxc> cherrot: 上样图啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 24 70 ?
<onlylove> cherrot: 霓虹的妹子当真比国内漂亮么
<iMadper> happyaron: 箱说全 18
<cherrot> onlylove: 主要是量大
<cherrot> imtxc: 50mm定焦
<cherrot> onlylove: 走在街上都觉得好惬意
<iMadper> O0XX: 你买这么小的?
<blablabla> onlylove: 昨天开始公司开始派单子让我处理了，擦擦擦，都没人培训我，就让我自己看了一个月资料
<blablabla> onlylove: 还是啥也没看懂
<O0XX> iMadper: 打气筒我家里有
<blablabla> onlylove_: 别人都有培训，我比他们晚入职1个月，就没有了，擦擦擦
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这只是有可能的影响 实际触发这个微乎其微
<onlylove_> 我郁闷，我新装的系统没有ie11的推送
<xxoo> 进口的好处是省去了生产制造过程中的环境和资源消耗
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:06
<netsnail> emacs呼不出fcitx，真郁闷
<yunfan_> xxoo: 没有钱 你怎么买东西
<xxoo> yunfan_: 欧元兑换人民币 9:1
<xxoo> yunfan_: 再怎么发行，也不怕
<imtxc> netsnail: 用 eim 啊
<xxoo> netsnail: emacs默认绑定 ctrl+空格
<netsnail> emacs strl-space 用不了fcitx怎么办？
<blablabla> netsnail: 改配置fcitx的
<iMadper> netsnail: ctrl-space会先被fcitx给接收
<netsnail> 怎么解决
<netsnail> iMadper: 如何做
<blablabla> netsnail: fcitx-configtools好像是这个名字
<iMadper> netsnail: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && emacs
<iMadper> blablabla: 不是快捷键的问题.
<netsnail> 环境变量都没有问题
<iMadper> netsnail: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && emacs   这样起emacs试试看.
<netsnail> iMadper: 我的环境变量没有问题，现在就是不行
<yunfan_> xxoo: 关键是发给谁
<netsnail> iMadper: 是这个
<iMadper> netsnail: 我让你试试看啊
<iMadper> netsnail: 别的地方能起来?
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1434390
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 孩子爱学习是让家长最头疼的问题 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<iMadper> netsnail: 贴你的 locale给看看.
<O0XX> iMadper: ctrl+space啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥? 呼不出fcitx不是快捷键冲突.
<iMadper> O0XX: 明显 fcitx会先拿到按键的.
<O0XX> iMadper: 李菊服
<blablabla> iMadper: terminal和wm会比emacs和fcitx更早的拦截ctrl-space吗？
<blablabla> 不知道是xterm还是fvwm貌似拦截C-n
<iMadper> blablabla: terminal不知道, wm会.
<iMadper> blablabla: 是xterm拦截的
<xxoo> yunfan_: 反正欧元多发行点，可以购买中国的东西
<blablabla> test
<^k^> blablabla:点点点.  15:33
<blablabla> 上次看到半个多小时没join/quit信息也没人说话，还以为掉了
<blablabla> “变量名前必须加&符号做变量标识符，长度小于等于8个字节可以由字母数字下划线组成，不能以数字开头“
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Linux下配置无线网卡的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464329 求高人指点在Linux下配置无线网卡的一些高级命令，我想通过命令行来来把无线网卡配置到5G频段，并且通过命令行来配置他做工作的带宽20MHz或者40MHz，我知道iw可以配置 像iw dev wlan5 set freq 57
<^k^>  ─> 45 HT40+ 但是我的Ubuntu系统是10.10的我不知道是否支持iw这个命令，我每次以敲那个命令总会弹出 nl80211 not foun …
<eexp> iMadper: 上次给你那url，看耳机。nnnnd 你不说话。
<iMadper> eexp: 哦, 一百多的那个森海塞尔?
<iMadper> eexp: 你想让我说啥?
<eexp> 是啊。
<eexp> 是值得嘛
<eexp> 说值得嘛
<iMadper> eexp: 去路边买个12块钱的不是更好?
<eexp> 不是一堆说好的？
<eexp> 你这么看低
<iMadper> eexp: 信不过自制耳机...  cc  imtxc
<eexp> 自制？为啥这么说
<iMadper> eexp: 假的啊, 这怎么是森海塞尔的了..
<iMadper> eexp: 乃link再给我看看
<eexp> 我不记得了
<slucx> eexp: 我的板子到了
<eexp> 为啥这牌子，就没便宜的。
<eexp> slucx: 啥板子
<slucx> arduino
<eexp> 哦
<imtxc> eexp: 要买耳机了？买买卖
<imtxc> cherrot: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imtxc> happyaron: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<eexp> imtxc: 大象说是假的
<eexp> 大象就鼻子长，眼睛又不好。怎么知道是假的呢
<yunfan_> xxoo: 我说了 问题是多发的货币怎么给出去
<yunfan_> 具体给某个人 还是某个项目 还是全国国民一起分
<xxoo> yunfan_: 国债，股票
<yunfan_> xxoo: 国债是要还的 达不到你说的那个目的
<iMadper> eexp: 有便宜的啊, 没那款
<yunfan_> 股票跟政府印钱有什么关系
<xxoo> yunfan_: 黑社会
<yunfan_> xxoo: 这更是胡扯
<xxoo> yunfan_: 提高存款利率
<fxman_> 可以理解为你借钱给政府
<iMadper> yunfan_: 多印刷的钱, 投资三峡水电站, 投资高速路建设.
<xxoo> yunfan_: 政府和银行串通，然后搞投资
<fxman_> 钱印多了会导致货币贬值，通货膨胀
<xxoo> 欧元多印点，中国多出口点
<iMadper> yunfan_: 或者用来发放养老金什么的. 反正政府怎么花钱, 就怎么投放到社会.
<imtxc> iMadper: eexp: 你们又买耳机啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不买了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我穷啊
<fxman_> 够呛
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 新发现Bash软件安全漏洞？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464330 在网上看到的，说是可能比“心脏流血”威胁更大？？？？ http://tech.ifeng.com/a/20140925/40822540_0.shtml 这是真的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大碗茶 — 2014-09-25 16:01
<imtxc> iMadper: 你穷，你也就比 adam_magic_pack 穷吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 比你穷.
<xxoo> bash那个是皮肤表面流血
<fxman_> 心脏流血
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过最近杭州多了许多土豪， adam_magic_pack 的排名估计波动了一下
<imtxc> xxoo: 那还没大姨妈严重
<imtxc> x
<imtxc> xxoo: 多喝热水早点休息
<xxoo> imtxc: 大姨妈是排出毒血而已
<fxman_> 搞起！流点血也好。
<fxman_> 大姨妈啥的，咱也没这功能阿！
<fxman_> 在网上看了thinkpad T410，有用这款电脑的朋友吗？
<fxman_> 给说说，体验如何
<netsnail_> fxman_: 貌似时间挺长了吧，这机器
<onlylove_> 410多老的机器了
<fxman_> 是啊。11年的机器了，现在想买个工作用
<lainme> fxman_: 有同学再用T420s，貌似不错
<fxman_> 淘宝二手的才2千出头
<blablabla> fxman_: 买华硕吧
<xxoo> 工作肯定要 i5 起步
<xxoo> 至少 i3
<blablabla> 联想的货真难用
<fxman_> 华硕没有研究阿
<fxman_> 给推荐个
<netsnail_> fxman_: t430
<blablabla> 买贵的就对了，我也不知道啥型号好
<fxman_> 我现在的神舟精盾
<fxman_> 感觉上了贼船了
<blablabla> tp的键盘，感觉超难用，可能高端的比较好使，没用过，用过低端的，超难用
<xxoo> 联想的软件一大堆
<lainme> T440s
<iMadper> fxman_: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touchscreen-Dell-Inspiron-15R-5537-Ultrabook-4th-Gen-i7-4500U-1-8-3-0Ghz-/261605113334?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item3ce8e13df6
<netsnail_> lainme: t430以后的机器很验用
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Touchscreen✔dell Inspiron 15R✔5537 ULTRABOOK✔4TH Gen i7 4500U✔1 8 3 0GHZ✔ | eBay
<lainme> 不过触摸板不好用
<lainme> netsnail_: 因为触摸板换了么？
<iMadper> fxman_: 15寸, 四代i7才三千多
<netsnail_> lainme: 是啊
<netsnail_> lainme: 真是败笔
<XX00> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1440561
<^k^> XX00: ⇪ 90后黑客追女神未果 黑掉全校数据库表白 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<lainme> netsnail_: 恩，我也这么觉得
<XX00> 呵呵，真無聊
<netsnail_> 包括X系列的
<lainme>   solSchm = 1
<lainme>   mStage = 1
<netsnail_> fxman_: 建议440以前的X或T
<fxman_> thinkpad都上万
<blablabla> fxman_: 所以还是别买联想了，买华硕吧
<netsnail_> fxman_: taobao多好啊
<netsnail_> fxman_: 不过要看仔细了，好多偷工简料的
<fxman_> 就 准备走淘宝，其实对硬件没啥要求，但处理器性能不能忽视。现在手头这款神舟 是酷睿i5 480
<blablabla> 有什么项目是我当前这种水平可以参与的呀？
<netsnail_> fxman_: 神舟，是传说中的神舟吗？
<blablabla> 好像和别人一起写东西
<onlylove_> fxman_: asus f550jk4700?好像这个记不住了
<fxman_> 大神船
<XX00> blablabla: 小黃油
<onlylove_> fxman_: 顺便问下贼船啥感觉
<onlylove_> XX00: 那货无聊不，黑学校DB
<fxman_> 公版模具，给人一种弱不禁风的感觉
<fxman_> 但是性价比都很高
<fxman_> 现在据说都是蓝天代工的，我这个是友达代工的
<fxman_> 其他体验方面和其他品牌差不多
<leeeee> ==
<blablabla> onlylove_: 用友的ufo报表里的批命令完全是c的关键字呀 while if else 之类的都一样
<XX00> onlylove_: 所以說“呵呵，真無聊”
<slucx> 只得到女神“呵呵，真无聊”的回应......
<onlylove_> slucx: 你不觉得无聊么
<xxoo> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Touchscreen-Dell-Inspiron-15R-5537-Ultrabook-4th-Gen-i7-4500U-1-8-3-0Ghz-/261605113334?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item3ce8e13df6
<slucx> onlylove_: hehe
<^k^> xxoo: ⇪ Touchscreen✔dell Inspiron 15R✔5537 ULTRABOOK✔4TH Gen i7 4500U✔1 8 3 0GHZ✔ | eBay 价格:US $549.00
<slucx> :)
<yunfan_> iMadper: 他说得额是欧洲政府可以乱印欧元
<XX00> 550刀幹嘛不買水果？
<netsnail> qq网页版本真垃圾啊
<netsnail> 现在对腾讯真无语
<netsnail> 都想骂人了
<gebjgd> netsnail, 不用就是了
<XX00> netsnail: 愛用不用
<XX00> netsnail: 天國的msn網頁版，隔壁的facebook網頁版向你問好
<yunfan_> netsnail: 嗯 狂骂加狂草
<xxoo> android + qq
<XX00> yunfan_: 就是一個字，幹！
<xxoo> webqq确实和 linuxqq一样，一直没长进了
<eexp> 2个妖怪。
<xxoo> 说明没有奖励机制
<eexp> æ­»kk
<XX00> xxoo: linux上有其他im軟件？
<yunfan_> XX00: 你特么又不用 的人
<iwwi> XX00: 只有 google talk
<iwwi> gmail 自带
<yunfan_> 主要是那帮人自己肯定不用
<yunfan_> 要是自己用 肯定发现这个有问题 那个有问题
<netsnail> 听说有个qtqq
<netsnail> 没有用过，不好说
<iwwi> 其实腾讯只要招一个人，专门维护webqq就OK了
<iwwi> 整个系统都是自动化的
<XX00> netsnail: 就是個webqq的芯套個qtwebkit的殼
<XX00> iwwi: 有意義？
<imtxc> .
<XX00> iwwi: 你出錢
<yunfan_> iwwi: 绝对不是一个人搞得定的
<fxman_> 腾讯是商业公司。
<fxman_> 利益为先
<yunfan_> iwwi: 因为腾讯这种大公司 开发webqq的人肯定没办法自己给自己的应用调整资源额度
<iwwi> XX00: 一个月工资4000, 毕业生实习的很多
<XX00> linux廚那羣傻蛋還自以爲不用qq很有逼格
<iwwi> 每年都有毕业生
<yunfan_> iwwi: 还有能访问im核心数据到什么程度 这个恐怕也是需要有领导 有项目去支持的
<XX00> 當年覺得用msn比qq有逼格的是這羣人，現在覺得用linux比用windows有逼格的還是這羣人
<netsnail> 没有可以用的，真悲惨
<fxman_> 这玩意不一定非用不可，但腾讯绑架了你的朋友，同学，
<fxman_> 家人，好友
<fxman_> 你必须低头
<iwwi> yunfan_: 看webqq的协议，也就那几个接口而已，不难
<yunfan_> XX00: 瞎扯吧 当年觉得msn比qq有逼格的是用win的外企白领  linux上那帮人是觉得用gtalk比qq有逼格
<yunfan_> iwwi: 那域名呢 上线呢  增加资源配额什么的呢
<imtxc> 反正我还是想用 qq
<netsnail> 有人在腾讯工作吧，求真相
<XX00> yunfan_: 不都是傻逼麼，怎麼不同了？
<yunfan_> iwwi: 还有访问权限呢  如果想要新功能怎么办
<yunfan_> XX00: 好吧 都是蝴蝶逼
<XX00> fxman_: 你給我找個比qq做得好的im軟件出來
<netsnail> 腾讯已经让大家离不开它了
<iwwi> yunfan_: 当前的功能实现就行，新功能都是90后的需求
<XX00> yunfan_: gtalk有linux版？
<iwwi> XX00: 微信
<XX00> iwwi: 老司機，帶帶我
<iwwi> 网页版本的 gtalk 完美
<blablabla> msn gtalk qq, 好像还有个雅虎通
<yunfan_> iwwi: 那是你的想法  如果有招人 那他们又会说 这帮人抱怨少这个 那帮人抱怨少那个
<yunfan_> iwwi: 而且既然容易 你为毛不混入腾讯内部去做这个事呢
<XX00> 進騰訊門檻又不高
<yunfan_> netsnail: so is office
<netsnail> android qq 能移植过来吗？
<iwwi> yunfan_: 我水平低，混不进去
<XX00> 說白了你們不去騰訊不就是怕加班累麼
<blablabla> XX00: 你咋变成繁体了
<iMadper> netsnail: 说的就跟你有android qq的源码似的
<iwwi> blablabla: 他是 nyfire
<netsnail> iMadper: 模拟也行吧，难度不会比wine高吧
<yunfan_> iwwi: 你总比刚毕业的实习生好把 你刚才不是说随便招个刚毕业的就可以了嘛
<blablabla> iwwi: 哦，她平时不是简体吗
<XX00> 幹嘛不跟ubuntukylin說
<iwwi> android的2进制，如果和linux的2进制能兼容，那就牛了
<yunfan_> blablabla: 因为没胡萝卜了
<iMadper> netsnail: 不会比wine高. 应该差不多. 但是你知道wine反汇编多少东西?
<iwwi> 减少了开发成本
<yunfan_> iwwi: 只差一个loader
 * XX00 最近玩灣灣遊戲，懶得改
<iMadper> netsnail: 可能不比wine低
<iwwi> blablabla: nyfire 是女的？
<yunfan_> google果然是java圈文化 什么都喜欢搞一套
<yunfan_> iwwi: 摸一把才能证实
<iwwi> yunfan_: 代码段和数据段是一样的？
<yunfan_> 不一样
<yunfan_> 但是ld居然他都改
<yunfan_> 我是以前用NDK才发现的
<netsnail> iMadper: 同样基于linux也就是一些支持库问题
<blablabla> 341页的pdf终于看完了，看了3天
<iwwi> 等 golang 普及到 android里面，估计 golang 开发的qq就可以直接编译到linux了
<iMadper> netsnail: "也就是一些" <- 估计够30个人的团队, 工作个两年
<XX00> iwwi: golang已死，有事燒紙
<XX00> iwwi: 看社區活躍度就知道了
<iwwi> XX00: 那就 clang for android
<O0XX> XX00: why?
<yunfan_> iMadper: 也要看是什么人开发 还有领导支持如何
<XX00> 沫子啦新出的那玩意你們覺得怎麼樣？
<yunfan_> XX00: 你们opera用什么？cpp?
<yunfan_> rust？
<XX00> O0XX: 因爲g婊出品
<iwwi> gui开发需要IDE
<O0XX> XX00: 赞
<iwwi> `address O0XX |
<^k^> iwwi: O0XX 74d5bf4a 北京市互联互通(安贞桥IDC机房)
<xxoo> eexp: 今天好多 XXOO
<OOXX> ` XX00
<OOXX> ` XX00 |
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在xterm里面用 emacs -nw 的时候，为啥 Esc 跟 M 是一个作用呢
<XX00> 傻傻分不清楚
<iMadper> imtxc: -nw是啥?
<XX00> 暖暖環遊世界！
<alvin_rxg> 不是 dart 么?
<XX00> g婊dart死了沒？
<nyfa1r> alvin_rxg: 是switf
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是在终端里面嘛
<alvin_rxg> nyfa1r: 哦~ 是 swift,那 dart 是针对 js 的货
<imtxc> iMadper: 我执行 C-h k Esc-u 结果是 M-u runs the command subword-upcase, which is an interactive compiled
<imtxc> 为啥成了 M-u 了
<XX00> worinima: 這id不能直視
<mugebgjd> imtxc: 叫你用emacs
<iMadper> imtxc: 没试过
<imtxc> mugebgjd: 我不会配置 vim 里面的 gtags 行不
<mugebgjd> imtxc: 用sublime
<mugebgjd> imtxc: eclipse懂不？
<gebjgd> mugebgjd, 你又来？
<mugebgjd> gebjgd: 来什么 这个月才过去没几天啊
<gebjgd> mugebgjd, 大姨妈
<XX00> mugebgjd: vt. 使黯然失色；形成蚀 n. 日蚀，月蚀；黯然失色
<adam_magic_phuck> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> adam_magic_phuck, 签证拿下来了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你竟然不潜水了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞定教授了？
<slucx> eexp: avr的东西为啥放到/usr/lib/avr啊？
<adam_magic_phuck> 报私仇
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 烦,当了两天打字员了都
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 赞
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 签证拿下来了？
<XX00> wo lai shi shi yong pin yin
<alvin_rxg> XX00: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Jc*&&@*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那不是挺好么
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 拿下好多天了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 万事俱备了
<XX00> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛要去哪邊獻花？
<adam_magic_pack> XX00: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 打字员啊，不是我自己的东西啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, alvin_rgx 赞
<kkware> gebjgd: 我可以写个脚本随机找相似度高的换
 * adam_magic_pony friendship is magic
<OOXX> ` address XX00
<OOXX> ` address XX00 |
<fivesheet> gebjgd: 这个如何？
<gebjgd> felixomnars, 我看行
<OOXX> ` address alvin_rxg |
<gebjgd> felixomnars, 我觉得 nyfack是最好的
<felixomnars> gebjgd: 但是不够eye-phishing啊 这个东西我以前可是写过一个博文总结怎么搞的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 泡到德国妞了么
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 不想上班怎么办
<maplebeats> 不想上班
<maplebeats> 不想
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 去当二爷
<niconiconi> 橫豎都是個二
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<jasss> jusss: pong
<happyaron> iMadper: 哥回来了！
<onlylove> jusss: 作甚
<happyaron> iMadper: 我出10块！
<happyaron> cherrot: ^^^
<happyaron> iMadper: 出1块你好意思么！
<happyaron> 哥要去厕所。。。
<niconiconi> 我出10毛
<imtxc> 不知道是哪个配置把我的 Escape 给拦截了
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ... 价高者得, cherrot 归你了. 今晚你就抱得兔子归
<jusss> onlylove: 看query
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • iw 使用相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464332 我用iw查看网卡相关信息，iw wlan16 info 得到的结果是nl80211 not found ，是不是我没有安装nl80211这个模块？还有之前有人说iw只能查看内置网卡，不能查看usb网卡 这个该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 royhu
<^k^>  ─> 1988 — 2014-09-25 17:08
<imtxc> roylez: 原来是乃的 zsh 配置干的
<cherrot> iMadper: 卧槽！
<iMadper> cherrot: ???
<cherrot> iMadper: 我出台很贵的！
<iMadper> ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 台币哪里换来着？ 落地之后？
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<onlylove> niconiconi: 暖暖环游世界不是你侄女玩的游戏么
<O0XX> gfrog: 拿你的南京银行卡去取就行，机场就有，汇率还好
<gfrog> O0XX: 你怎么乱换名儿
<O0XX> gfrog: 啥？
<gfrog> O0XX: 没啥
<hamo> haha
<O0XX> hamo: 你太天真了
<Guest82057> WTF
<Guest82057> O0XX: 什麼原理？
<O0XX> Guest82057: 哈哈哈
<jiero> 你看這個就沒事
<imtxc> 不对
<imtxc> 好像是 tmux 的缘故
<jasss> onlylove: 暖暖环游世界是我司的金主
<jiero> jasss: 老司機老司機，求gm賬號
<jasss> jiero: 没有
<jiero> 太行山□王屋山が、现在の位置にあるのは、愚公という老人が自宅近くのこの山を邪魔に思い、家族総出で山を崩し始めたからだというのである。愚公の行为を见ていた智叟という人物が、「山を人力で崩せるはずがない」と批判すると、愚公は「それはどうしましょうか」と闻いた。智叟は「掘削机操作出来れば、、、何とかできるはã
<slucx> jiero: 擦，这是啥？
<jiero> slucx: 黑客技術哪家強？
<jusss> jiero: 山东找蓝翔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 机场汇率就不错, 比中国银行好, 但是不如全币卡的汇率
<happyaron> iMadper: 我要D7k
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<happyaron> cherrot: 我要D7k
<cherrot> happyaron: 嘎？ 为啥啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 没找妹子壕要妹子就不错了
<cherrot> happyaron: 双机？
<happyaron> cherrot: 10块
<happyaron> cherrot: 我才不要你出台呢
<cherrot> happyaron: 去屎吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 那10块给送各妹子吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 来拿你的 5d3 换我的 d7k 吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 不换
<imtxc> happyaron: 我不嫌弃啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 刚才我们微信竞价来着
<imtxc> 微信？
<imtxc> 我都没你们微信
<happyaron> imtxc: iMadper 这土豪抠门只出1块
<imtxc> 怪不得
<imtxc> 来吧你们微信号msg给我
<happyaron> 把你微信号发给大家吧
<imtxc> 我的你们加不了的
<happyaron> 只能妹子加是么
<imtxc> 微信号居然支持英文的空格.....
<jiero> 加陌陌！
<imtxc> 我给别人说微信号 imtxc_ 每次都要说 _ 后面有个空格。。。
<imtxc> cherrot， happyaron , iMadper 来，加微信
<cherrot> imtxc: 空格没有trim掉？
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 我搜到的都是一个人 说明给你trim掉了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 不加空格搜不到我啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 之前试过
<happyaron> imtxc: 就是我的id
<cherrot> imtxc: 头像是不是一只长耳朵狗？
<imtxc> happyaron, cherrot 加了
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 布加空格能搜到
<imtxc> cherrot: 那就是微信更新了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 真名
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦我用的5.5内测版
<cherrot> imtxc: 有可能吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 哥微信都实名
<imtxc> cherrot: 以前加的时候，要输那个空格
<happyaron> cherrot: 去泥煤的企鹅内部版。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 真名叫啥
 * slucx 下班回家
<gfrog> happyaron: imtxc cherrot 壕们快送我部mx4吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 抢不到啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 送我一台吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 发给你啦
<happyaron> imtxc: 抢到了送我吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯
<cherrot> gfrog: 富途证券邀请10个人开户貌似就给
<gfrog> happyaron: 是你送我……
<imtxc> 这色大象
<happyaron> gfrog: 求送我一台
<imtxc> iMadper: 微信呢，约么
<gfrog> cherrot: 擦，这难度比去网站抢还高
<iMadper> imtxc: 不约.
 * O0XX 洗碗
<imtxc> cherrot: 5.5 啊，有啥好功能哦
<happyaron> 你们俩妹子壕竟然还开约了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 老实的
<happyaron> 看不懂了
<happyaron> gfrog: 你能看懂么。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 拍视频
<jiero> 坑貨
<gfrog> happyaron: 准备去捡肥皂的节奏
<imtxc> cherrot: 酷，给我个 apk？
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> mx4 不是都不预订了么
<cherrot> imtxc: 貌似明天就发布了
<FJKong> bash的那个漏洞竟然我vps不受影响
<FJKong> 好神奇
<jiero> happyaron: 你也是妹子壕
<onlylove> 瓦擦，这一堆分不出真假的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的微信呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 没有
<O0XX> onlylove: 我你总知道啊
<imtxc> O0XX: ....
<imtxc> O0XX: 你的微信呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 我加你
<imtxc> O0XX: imtxc_
<O0XX>  imtxc 危地马拉？
<imtxc> O0XX: 昂
<happyaron> jiero: 我什么时候成妹子壕了
<happyaron> jiero: 我还孑然一身啊
<user2114> exit
<imtxc> O0XX: 乃连个头像头木啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 木有头像，也是头像
<imtxc> O0XX: 土
<wangli> iMadper, 下班
<maplebeats> 头好晕啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 快来深圳
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我帮你内推
<happyaron> maplebeats: 你让好不容易进北京的人去深圳是何想法。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 真的哇？！ 好！
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你们组？
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。不是挤破头留北京么。。
<maplebeats> happyaron: 看见了没，哈哈
<cherrot> happyaron: 北京没意思
<happyaron> cherrot: 你要去东莞么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是呀是呀。。。等我面试结果出来了，我再把你推到我们组来补我的空位，我要是失败了。。。你就去东莞吧
<yeahnoob> 好像更新发布了
<felixonmars> happyaron: 诶, 听说你是妹子壕!
<yeahnoob> 刚upgrade了一堆东西
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我不是妹子壕。。。
<maplebeats> happyaron: 壕，这是我的肥皂
<happyaron> felixonmars: 妹子壕是这几位： imtxc iMadper cherrot
<felixonmars> 0o0 哦~
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我是没有妹子的苦逼。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 那... 没有妹子的壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 也不是壕
<maplebeats> 快扔肥皂
 * FJKong 表示 happyaron 说的跟真的似的
<happyaron> felixonmars: 壕是这几位： freeflying adam8157
<cherrot> happyaron: 东莞多好
<felixonmars> 群员反应不对呀
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你要去哪了？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我不做运维。。
<onlylove> jasss: 那种动态的xpath，你有啥好的办法抓取不
<happyaron> cherrot: 你作为妹子壕还需要东莞么。。
<felixonmars> CVE-2014-7169 debian/ubuntu 是不是也还没修呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 运维又不修电脑
<felixonmars> 我从早上等 patch 等到现在.....
<maplebeats> cherrot: 又不抬服务器
<onlylove> cherrot: 修电脑的是IT
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你确定不抬？
<happyaron> felixonmars: 哪个包的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 可是技术不够啊
<felixonmars> happyaron: bash...
<maplebeats> onlylove: 是啊，我没抬过。。。准确的说，我连服务器都没见过。。
<felixonmars> 昨晚修的是CVE-2014-6271
<maplebeats> cherrot: 要个P技术
<felixonmars> 今天爆CVE-2014-7169, 补丁未确认
<FJKong> 修了啊
<FJKong> 包都出来了
<felixonmars> 我好像找不到 debian/ubuntu 最新包源码的 vcs 线上查看...
<happyaron> felixonmars: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=762760 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ t: #762760 - bash: still vulnerable to environment exploits - Debian Bug report logs
<maplebeats> 这个漏洞要怎么用
<felixonmars> FJKong: 我这里只收到了 CVE-2014-6271 的更新包, CVE-2014-7169 的没有
<felixonmars> happyaron: 是的
<FJKong> felixonmars: 不是就是bash那个？
<felixonmars> FJKong: bash 连出了两个..
<felixonmars> 前一个补丁不完全
<felixonmars> happyaron: 看来 debian 也还没用这个 patch...
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 我至今没太明白这个漏洞的危害性。。。
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你去游戏组了？
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 给你个例子
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 好呀
<felixonmars> $ ssh git@git.oschina.net '() { ignored; }; /usr/bin/id'
<felixonmars> uid=1000(git) gid=1000(git) groups=1000(git)
<felixonmars> 这是我今天早上测试的. 随后我就发邮件给他们, 然后他们修了
<felixonmars> 可以执行任意命令
<FJKong> 现在的补丁不好使？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们这运维可苦逼
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你要去东莞创业了？
<felixonmars> FJKong: 这是前一个漏洞的利用, 更新的版本好使
<felixonmars> 后一个(现在还没修的)漏洞看刚才 happyaron 发的链接
<O0XX> felixonmars: android-sdk-build-tools 这个包是不是传错了？
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 我纠结的是为啥会这样子？设置env会运行命令吗？
<FJKong> 升级玩那后面的是啥意思
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 是的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 想呢
<O0XX> felixonmars: archlinuxcn的
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 那如果程序不会设置环境变量就不会出问题了吧？
<felixonmars> O0XX: 传错了..?
<O0XX> felixonmars: 恩，packager是unknown
<O0XX> felixonmars: 也不知道是不是我没装key
<felixonmars> maplebeats: CGI 会设置 REMOTE_HOST HTTP_CUSTOM SERVER_PROTOCOL (以 Apache 为例)
<felixonmars> O0XX: 可能是我之前没设的时候传的...
<felixonmars> O0XX: 不过这个没关系的
<O0XX> felixonmars: (invalid or corrupted package (PGP signature))
<felixonmars> maplebeats: ssh 会设置 TERM 那些, 以及 dhcp 服务器也一并被影响了
<felixonmars> O0XX: 这个... 有可能是别人覆盖了我的包之类的, 我晚上重新传一次吧~
<FJKong> felixonmars: 换别的shell没问题了吧
<O0XX> felixonmars: 赞！
<maplebeats> felixonmars: 哦哦，明白了。。。还好我是zsh党，不过我手下的几千台服务就尴尬了
<felixonmars> FJKong: 受影响的程序如果还在用 bash, 就还有问题
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你们运维干啥了
<felixonmars> maplebeats: 几千台!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<felixonmars> 真壕!!!!!!!!!!!!
<felixonmars> 我发现真壕了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<felixonmars> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> maplebeats: 壕!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<imtxc> felixonmars: 不过，这漏洞哪里危险了？
<FJKong> 快抓肉鸡啊
<felixonmars> imtxc: 你说的是哪一个
<maplebeats> = =!关我P事
<happyaron> cherrot: 去，把他那几千台抢了
<imtxc> felixonmars: both
<happyaron> maplebeats: 壕，求收留啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 来来，我转让给你
<felixonmars> imtxc: 构造 http 请求就可以让你的服务器执行任意命令, 不危险么
<imtxc> felixonmars: 我是没明白能做啥
<O0XX> felixonmars: 如何？
<imtxc> felixonmars: vps.imtxc.org
<O0XX> felixonmars: 现在bash cgi的太少了吧？
<imtxc> felixonmars: 你来
<O0XX> felixonmars: 而且如何提权呢？
<felixonmars> =w= 我又不是安全测试工程师
<felixonmars> O0XX: 还有 system() 的情况
<cherrot> maplebeats: 上机器 下机器， 帮我们查问题。。
<imtxc> felixonmars: 你不是说危险么，我给你地址你来执行啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你还在MIG？
<O0XX> felixonmars: system也是以执行的程序为权限的吧
<felixonmars> imtxc: ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭ 我为什么要执行?
<O0XX> felixonmars: 如何提权是关键
<felixonmars> O0XX: 这个你可以自己研究 ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<imtxc> felixonmars: 我是想知道这个漏洞到底能干嘛
<felixonmars> imtxc: 问 google 多的是
<felixonmars> https://www.invisiblethreat.ca/2014/09/cve-2014-6271/ ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ CVE-2014-6271: Bash lets you do bad things. (Shellshock) | Invisible Threat 价格: Initial GET
<O0XX> felixonmars: 这个就是bash cgi吧，现在用的太少了
<felixonmars> 有一个入口就够了...
<O0XX> felixonmars: 求解如何提权？
<happyaron> maplebeats: 你鹅是都用suse吗？
<felixonmars> O0XX: 问 happyaron　大牛去
<O0XX> felixonmars: 也许可以配合其他提权漏洞用shell执行
<happyaron> O0XX: 问阿当大牛去
<happyaron> O0XX: 随便找个内核漏洞就提权了
<felixonmars> 嘛, 我就来问下 debian 有没有更新
<felixonmars> 不知道为啥就需要证明给谁看这个漏洞有多危险了 ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞
<O0XX> happyaron: 最好能遇到用root执行bash cgi的，连提权都省了
<happyaron> O0XX: 问问 felixonmars 是不是就这样部署的，要不咋这么着急
<imtxc> lol
<felixonmars> 我司用的 gitlab
<happyaron> felixonmars: 要是特别急我找security team传
<O0XX> happyaron: 可能... 到时候就直接来个 rm -rf /
<felixonmars> 所有的 gitlab-shell 都 233 了...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 不过那补丁得先经过bash的上游确认
<O0XX> felixonmars: 求ip
<felixonmars> 嗯, bash 上游自己发布的, 但是应该还不算确认了
<happyaron> 有谁家已经打了么
<felixonmars> 应该没有
<O0XX> happyaron: arch打了一半
<O0XX> felixonmars: 忘了，就是你打的
<happyaron> O0XX: arch没有专业安全支持，忽略
<happyaron> O0XX: 看rh suse
<felixonmars> 各家都打了昨晚那个...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 今天这个谁打了
<felixonmars> 目前没发现
<happyaron> 。。。
<felixonmars> 在 arch 的 irc 讨论过, 觉得只是特地堵了这一个情况
<FJKong> rh suse安全这块那没的说
<imtxc> felixonmars: lol
<felixonmars> 那一块代码太诡异了
<imtxc> felixonmars: 话说那个 oschina 的速度真快
<felixonmars> 必须的, 在国内...
<felixonmars> gitcafe 也在国内, 而且和 github 一样用的是那个 ruby 的命令检查器, 所以这次没被波及
<felixonmars> s/而且和/不过和/
<imtxc> 为啥要 s/和/和
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> svn 万岁
<felixonmars> happyaron: 对了妹子壕, debian 有重新加回 cacert 吗? (如果不清楚的话就算了, 我自己去找...)
 * Freebuilder 吼吼
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • win7+Ubuntu 14.04 在Ubuntu 14.04 下没有鼠标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464333 安装过程鼠标都能用，安装完毕后重启进入Ubuntu系统后就没有鼠标了(看不到指针，鼠标灯也不亮)... 我的鼠标型号是双飞燕X7，8个键的那种，在win7下用的好好的。求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> suuare — 2014-09-25 18:05
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我不是妹子壕
<felixonmars> QwQ
<felixonmars> 真的不是吗(
<happyaron> felixonmars: imtxc iMadper cherrot 才是
<happyaron> felixonmars: 真的不是
<felixonmars> 好吧~
<Freebuilder> 在我看来用 Linux 的都是汉子
<imtxc> felixonmars: 你看 happyaron 说的跟真的一样
<felixonmars> 我看 ca-certificates 包好像还是没有 cacert.org 的根证书, 看来是没加了...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to CAcert.org (@ cacert.org)
<felixonmars> arch 折腾了一回, 最近又重新加回去了
<felixonmars> 虽然分了个包...
<imtxc> felixonmars: 他天天拿着5d3 在几大洲跟不同的妹子happy
<Freebuilder> felixonmars, 回哪+
<Freebuilder> ？
<felixonmars> ?
<Freebuilder> felixonmars, 回哪？
<felixonmars> ca-certificates-cacert
<Freebuilder> 好高级，我发现我落伍了
<sdcphp> 这是我第一次使用irc，不能用中文昵称吗？
<Freebuilder> sdcphp, 不能
<sdcphp> 谢谢。
<sdcphp> 我最近安装了ubuntu 14.04，想安装ATI的私有驱动，找到的教程是安装14.1的驱动，可是14.1的驱动不支持我的显卡了，只能安装13.1的驱动。谁能帮我？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 自由贱客
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 建客，建设社会主义新中国的建
<sdcphp> 找Freebuilder？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 还射彗主义新中国？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 还在用debian stable?
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 然
<jusss> gebjgd: 老板下班后找我单独谈话了，
<gebjgd> jusss, 说啥了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 我老婆都用Linux
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 我全家都用
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 用 Linux 的都是汉子
<gebjgd> jusss, 说你是栋梁？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 没觉得
<Freebuilder> 不用 sendmail 或 exim 也能收系统邮件的是 msmtp？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, msmtp是什么
<jusss> gebjgd: 问我想以后想做什么方向工作，然后我说运维或开发，然后老板说不招开发了，而且最近没服务工单，服务人员又太多，让我考虑下
<gebjgd> jusss, 考虑做运维？
<gebjgd> jusss, 你说老板多给点钱行不行
<jusss> gebjgd: 下午我哥同学刚让我发简历给他，然后老板就找我谈话了，老板应该不知道发简历这事
<jusss> gebjgd: 第一个月发了800
<Freebuilder> 八百？
<Freebuilder> 工作了几天？
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在又赶上10月1，这是要离职的节奏呀
<NWMonster> 一个月800.。。是坑啊
<NWMonster> 早走损失还能少点
<jusss> Freebuilder: 20天发了800
<Freebuilder> 这么说是 1200
<Freebuilder> 低于国家标准
<Freebuilder> 这样的老板，不伺候也罢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！为什么synaptic是没有主题的样子.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464335 大家帮忙看看 前面的小窗口是显示正常的， gtk2主题显示一点问题都没有 ，为什么后面的 synaptic 就不行呢，还是最原始的界面？？ QQ图片20140925190209.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dohko —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-09-25 19:05
<gebjgd> jusss, 800你能活下来？
<gebjgd> jusss, 做了多久了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你能学到东西么
<jusss> gebjgd: 做1个月半了
<gebjgd> jusss, 1个半月 你就开始嘀咕
<maplebeats> happyaron: suse明年就废弃了，换centos了
<jusss> gebjgd: 感觉没有
<gebjgd> jusss, 那就跑路
<gebjgd> jusss, 第一年不要想着赚钱  先赚经验
<Freebuilder> 应届毕业生，工资最底也要到国家底线
<Freebuilder> 没有底线的老板不要伺候
<mk3548208> jusss, 你是实习还是应届？
<jusss> mk3548208: 应届
<jusss> 今年刚毕业
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 狰裆都没有底线 何况老板呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 今晚要发关于运维的简历，不知道咋写呀…
<mk3548208> jusss, 太低了
<Freebuilder> 老板们就是这样被惯坏的
<gebjgd> jusss, 简历都不会写？
<gebjgd> jusss, 找模板
<jusss> gebjgd: 没工作经历咋写
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡配置5G频段 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464336 我是Ubuntu10.10 的系统，无线网卡是D-Link DWA171 我想把网卡通过命令行配置到5G频段的5个信道149，154，157，161，165.并且通过命令行来切换他的工作模式HT20或者HT40.谁有这方面经验给我提点一下应该怎么
<^k^>  ─> 什么资料。 统计信息: 发表于 由 royhu1988 — 2014-09-25 19:08
<gebjgd> jusss, 你会什么 做过什么 就写什么
<maplebeats> jusss: 写自己的性取向
<maplebeats> jusss: 应届根本就写低点，8K就好了
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> s/根本/要求/g
<Freebuilder> 妈的，原来还有 msmtp-mta 这个包，我是说 msmtp 怎么不对
<roylez> imtxc: 啥？
<jusss> Freebuilder: 那是mta
<jusss> Freebuilder: 不是smtp client
<Freebuilder> jusss, 我要的就是 mta
<Freebuilder> jusss, 我要收系统邮件，但有不想要 exim
<Freebuilder> jusss, Debian Ubuntu 默认都是 exim
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Linux 下双网卡绑定的实现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464338 想请教一下，Linux下双网卡绑定只适用于有线网卡吗？还是无线网卡也也可以绑定，谁指导关于无线网卡的绑定，给我指引一下这方面的资料。 统计信息: 发表于 由 royhu1988 — 2014-09-25 19:32
<jusss> Freebuilder: postfix
<roylez> Freebuilder: 分包分的有些过分了
<Freebuilder> jusss, 太高级的不想用
<Freebuilder> roylez, 这是 msmtp 分的，不是 Debian 分的。
<gebjgd> jusss, 还知道postfix
<gebjgd> jusss, 就冲这个 你一个月也不止800
<gebjgd> jusss, 直接跳槽
<Freebuilder> 桌面系统，为了收个系统邮件，搞个守护进程，何必呢
<Freebuilder> 吃完饭再搞
<happyaron> maplebeats: o
<jusss> gebjgd: … 我打算过两天搞个邮箱，自己的
<jusss> gebjgd: 域名 vps都有了，加个mx估计就可以了
<happyaron> maplebeats: 那suse很桑心啊
<mk3548208> jusss, 支持Push???
<mk3548208> jusss, 其实我也想搞个私人邮箱，可惜没好的push软件
<jusss> mk3548208: imap idle不会
<jusss> mk3548208: 还没搞过idle
<mk3548208> jusss, idle???
<jusss> mk3548208: push呀！
<mk3548208> jusss, 我不知道还有这个叫法
<gebjgd> jusss, 人才啊
<mk3548208> jusss, linux好像没exchange或者cardav
<gebjgd> jusss, 大拿啊
<gebjgd> jusss, 膜拜啊
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<happyaron> jusss: 拜见大拿
<happyaron> jusss: 菊苣你好
<happyaron> jusss: 菊苣我们做盆友吧
<jusss> happyaron: …你才是大拿
<happyaron> jusss: 才怪
<jusss> happyaron: 你见过一个月拿800的大拿吗？
<happyaron> jusss: ä½ 
<alvin_rxg> 800 小费？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: +10086
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 是工资
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 一个月工作一天？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 正常上班
<happyaron> jusss: 让 maplebeats 收了你
<onlylove> 以前吐槽金山的程序废……现在想想自己也好不到哪里……
<felixonmars> happyaron: 巨巨你好!
<felixonmars> 晚上来膜拜巨巨了~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有关学生滴开心冷段子 : 班上一妹子,脸皮厚,很自恋,但长相却不敢恭维。一天,上自习课,她特突然地对男同桌说:"那些有车有房的男生才能配得上我！ "全班女生投来崇拜的目光。男同桌连头都没抬就来了一句:"我回家就把车和房卖了。"
<Freebuilder> 妈的，折腾了半天 msmtp-mta 还是用不了
<Freebuilder> 意外发现，装了 exim4-daemon-light，就是不启动守护进程照样能用，哈哈
<Freebuilder> jusss,
<perr> 喵
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你配置文件没写好？
<jusss> Freebuilder: mta要写配置文件吧
<Freebuilder> jusss, 搞不懂怎么写
<Freebuilder> jusss, exim4 免配置
<jusss> Freebuilder: exim4有默认的
<Freebuilder> jusss, 现在好了，exim4 不用守护进程了
<jusss> Freebuilder: .net域名是不是买不了呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 未知
<Freebuilder> jusss, 我的都好多年了
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我去name.com搜索.net结尾的，不卖呀
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<alvin_rxg> jusss.net ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 粗了，是.edu
<jusss> alvin_rxg: jusss.edu
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的现在是jusss.org
<alvin_rxg> 还是国家级 domain 便宜……
<onlylove> jusss: edu是教育用，一般都大学的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以.edu不能买？
<jusss> onlylove: .com .org 还不是随便买，没人查你是不是公司呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没说不能买……可以买……也没人管你。但外人的印象是固定的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • exim4 如何分用户配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464339 像 msmtp 一样的 ~/.msmtprc 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-09-25 21:15
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我在name.-com搜了，不行，连alvinbla65458.edu这种都不卖
<jusss> Freebuilder: exim4的配置比较恶心，因为是好几个文件，不同功能在不同文件里，特繁琐难以理解，看人家postfix就一个main.cf多tmd简单易懂，
<jusss> Freebuilder: exim4这种项目就该毙掉，
<jiero> jusss:  眼里只有钱？交易未必是钱。
<onlylove> jusss: exim4该毙掉，sendmail早被毙掉几千次了
<jiero> onlylove:  我被人嘲笑了快30了还是处男哈
<jusss> onlylove: 把你的sa简历模版发我一份抄下，我今晚得给人发简历，我还不知道咋吹牛才能吸引hr的眼光
<October21> jiero: 现在在哪啊？
<jiero> October21: 在深圳
<jiero> October21: 在深圳比在成都久了好多了。
<jiero> October21: 但是得到的可能不如在旅行中多。
<jusss> jiero: 我也是处男呢
<jiero> jusss:  但你没在我身边，也比我小。
<October21> jiero: 在旅游啊？
<jiero> October21: 旅行和旅游似乎不一样？
<Freebuilder> 搞毛，继续用 msmtp
<Freebuilder> exim msmtp 共存，反正没守护进程
<Freebuilder> 生活原来还是很美好的
<onlylove> jusss: 我的sa简历从来没吸引过hr
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2启动随机背景图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464340 Code: ###你不是不像我整天看着一成不变的gurb启动画面而无处是从？ ### ##参见http://har047.blog.163.com/blog/static/8226714220118105557696/ ##http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604 ##以下编译采用最新grub代码编译grub2.02似乎是这
<^k^>  ─> 个版本； aptitude install dpkg-dev fakeroot apt-get -y build-dep grub2 apt-get -y install autogen automake bison flex gettext gcc autoc …
<onlylove> jusss: 所以我现在悲催的做测试
 * jiero 家人已经着急了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 去英国吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么去英国？
<onlylove> jusss: 而且写的是C#
<onlylove> jiero: 着急了，就回去，再不回去他们要打110了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我朋友不知道牛津毕业了么。。。
<jiero> 应该是毕业了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 110不至于，是看我哥急我还不开始创业
<onlylove> jiero: 那你就创业呗
<jiero> onlylove: 做什么才能完全脱离社会呢。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 14.04如何让totem使用xine-lib作为backend http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464341 RT 为了使用vaapi硬解 好像之前的版本中可是通过安装totem-xine解决， 14.04找不到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 mking007 — 2014-09-25 22:06
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 农民
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 瞎扯
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你要买化肥吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 道士
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你要买其他日用品吧
<jiero> onlylove: 可以不买，自制
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 现在去道观参观的
<onlylove> jiero: 想脱离社会？去找马克思
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 隐身人
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 寻隐者不遇
<jiero> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/view/11279532.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 一根稻草的革命_百度百科
<jiero> onlylove: 不是想脱离社会，而是改变。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 去爱尔兰买个岛
<jiero> onlylove: 是脱离已存在的社会关系
<onlylove> jiero: 电话一关，网线拔掉，然后就脱离了
<jiero> onlylove: 想要建立一个新国家
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 只有你一个人的国家？
<jiero> onlylove: 当然不希望只有我一个人
<onlylove> jiero: 你的理想已经从城市变成国家了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 再过两天就变想移民火星了
<jiero> onlylove: 其实都不想。
<jiero> onlylove: 我一直说自己欲望太大
<onlylove> jiero: 性冲动都没，你哪里来的欲望，笑话
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈
<jiero> onlylove:  确实对她没有，而且接近她之后对所有人的性冲动都消失了
<jiero> onlylove: 那是一种很奇怪的现象
<Daydream> onlylove:那是真爱啊，哈哈……
<jiero> 作为臀围和腰围相差20厘米的男人，我买裤子压力巨大！
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 搭建代理服务器的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464342 我有一台服务器在香港，UBUNTU系统。只有1个网卡1个IP。我现在，想把它做成一个代理服务器。能让我在大陆能通过它访问国外的网站。请问，需要怎么做？谢谢各位。 统计信息: 发表于 由 phoenix3 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-09-25 22:36
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哟！胖子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 胖？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我想胖啊！！！！
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 看样子是乳头胖啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么乳头胖？
<w_> 哈哈
<eexp> iMadper: 出来下拉
<w_> 终于找到这里了
<w_> 大家好
<eexp> imtxc: 出来下
<^k^> w_:点点点.  22:56
<w_> 昨天出的漏洞大家都补了吗
<eexp> 没活的。
<eexp> w_: 你网络好不
<w_> 还成
<eexp> 帮忙下一个东西，丢网盘啥的。成不
<eexp> 几十k
<eexp> 没网盘？
<w_> 网盘都有离线下载啊
<eexp> apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/?id=eu.chainfire.stickmount 你看先
<alvin_rxg> Title: APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2.1.2 (Evozi Official) (@ evozi.com)
<eexp> 居然都睡觉了
<iMadper> eexp: 啊?
<iMadper> eexp: 啥?
<eexp> @@@ 帮忙下载呢
<eexp> 上面的url
<iMadper> apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/?id=eu.chainfire.stickmount   <-  这个?
<eexp> 急用
<alvin_rxg> Title: APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2.1.2 (Evozi Official) (@ evozi.com)
<eexp> 是哦
<iMadper> eexp: 发你邮箱?
<eexp> 当然。
<eexp> 我一下载，页面就重置。nnnnd
<iMadper> eexp: å¼±
<iMadper> eexp: 过一会儿查你的163邮箱吧, 我已经发了~
<eexp> 好的。多谢。你继续睡觉去。
<iMadper> eexp: np, 安
<happyaron> felixonmars: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~ian/bash-noshellfunctions/
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ chiark home page
<happyaron> felixonmars: i386可以用这个
<happyaron> amd64自己编译份。。
<happyaron> 不过可能break东西，测试下未好
<felixonmars> 哦, thanks~
<onlylove> 小DD真忙，这个点还给人打补丁
<slucx> iMadper: 你们都不碎觉的吗？
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  00:16
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2ovuIfjYdAAFGALsjMuQAALrAAKYC-cAAUYY253.jpg 我一定要去保卫卡扎菲
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WVJWG-CIOS0gAAWH9M9IfFkAAMZDACWA44ABYgM964.jpg 百变胡子
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 一群SB : 一群SB在讨论谁是SB中的2B,大家都争着说自已是,最后他人找到一家精神病院的院长…… 院长说:"你们每个人先交300元。" 大家都交了,院长说:"你们都是。"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 把房子抓牢 : 查尔斯喝得醉眼朦胧,深更半夜才回到家门口。他掏出钥匙,却怎么也对不准门锁 。 巡夜的警察见状,急忙上前问:"需要帮忙吗?""查尔斯大喜过望, 赶快说:请帮我把这房子抓牢,别让他乱晃动。"
<gebjgd> knownbad, 中午吃什么
<knownbad> 爱心便当。
<knownbad> 你呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我擦  我都吃完老婆做的晚饭了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在定东西
<knownbad> 又败家了？
<knownbad> 德国餐还是中餐？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是  闺女把我的气筒子弄坏了  便携的气筒也用了好几年了也坏了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们家里从来都是中餐 自己做
<knownbad> 啥是气筒子？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给自行车打气的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你有多久没骑过自行车了
<knownbad> 蛮久了。
<knownbad> 朋友刚完成了100miles。
<knownbad> 没问花了多久。
<knownbad> Portable CO2 canister 比较好使吧？
<knownbad> 就那种 cartridge based。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么东西？
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/b?node=16062021
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Amazon.com: CO2 Pumps - Bike Pumps: Sports & Outdoors
<knownbad> 热便当去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没玩过
<knownbad> 反正是省时的玩具。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 瞎掰
<knownbad> 没玩过怎么知道不行？
<knownbad> 你是哪来的德国人？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说什么
<knownbad> 瞎掰？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 瞎掰你不知道什么意思？-
<gebjgd> knownbad, 胡扯
<knownbad> 是啊，所以我回了你？
<knownbad> CO2 pump 不用手打脚踩。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是需要带
<gebjgd> knownbad, 麻烦
<knownbad> 你更麻烦。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 打个自行车气还不自己出力  懒死  上床睡觉去
<xyh> 有广州的用mac的同学吗? 我想把我的语言移植到mac上, 需要帮助
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/EqCaczB.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/pTXfbRW.jpg
<jiero> roylez:  地球中心锅，天朝锅
<jiero> roylez:  你一定要吃朝天锅啊
<roylez> jiero: 你起来这么早干什么
<jiero> roylez:  我最近几个月生物钟来回变化，体重也是
<roylez> jiero: 多少斤了？
<roylez> jiero: 听起来是月经不调
<jiero> roylez: 从62kg->68kg->64kg
<jiero> roylez:  睡觉时间 23:00->21:00->0:00 ；起床时间 6:30->3:00->6:00
<jiero> roylez:  哈，我也有月经了
<roylez> jiero: 我吃褪黑素，基本上是9.30到10睡觉，6点起
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/tsSsSWu.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 。好吧。我在不断缩短自己的睡眠时间。
<jiero> roylez:  我希望拉，至少接近我哥4.5小时的水平。
<jiero> lol
<jackness> iMadper, bang bang wo wo yong xu ni ji an zhuang de ubuntu wei shen me bu neng shu ru han zi mo ren jiu shi yin wen ban
<roylez> jiero: https://i.imgur.com/30m5S0N.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 皇家邮局太牛
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jackness> roylez, wo wei shen me bu neng  shu ru han zi
<jiero> jackness: 。。。
<roylez> jackness: 输入法装了？
<jackness> wo vmware an zhuang de ubuntu
<jackness> ying gai zhuang le ba yao te di zhuang ma?
<jackness> jiao jiao wo
<jiero> jackness 默认不带汉语输入法吧。不过默认的我也没用过
<roylez> 看得太累了，不如写英文
<jackness> wei shen me xu ni ji zhuang shang mei you han yu shu ru ne
<jiero> roylez: 他不会吧
<jackness> how to install han yu
<roylez> 我还在开会呢，正听墨西哥人在白乎
<roylez> jackness: apt-get install fcitx
<roylez> jackness: make sure you have zh_CN.utf-8 locale generated.
 * jiero 从来没见过 vmware 啊
<roylez> jiero: 高大上的玩意已经脱离开源届自己去玩了
<jackness> roylez, how to make sure that ,i don't know whether i have zh_cn utf8 local generated
<roylez> jackness: uncomment that in /etc/locale.gen
<jackness> install completed then next?
<roylez> jackness: sudo locale-gen
<roylez> jackness: if there is no such command, sudo dpkg-reconfig locales
<jackness> sudo locale-gen completed
<jackness> then next ?
<roylez> restart fcitx
<roylez> make sure you see its icon in your tray
<jackness> i restart my ubuntu first wait for second
<jiero> ...
<roylez> jiero: 你就不能教教他么？
<roylez> jiero: 我在家用的是苹果
<jiero> roylez: 我不知道怎么教啊
<roylez> jiero: 去屎吧
<jiero> roylez: 看乐乐我看着迷了
<jiero> roylez: 哈哈
<jiero> roylez: 啊。我又要买二手东西了。
<roylez> jiero: what shit?
<jiero> roylez:  a Digital Camera
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐什么时候回国？
<roylez> jiero: 在武汉啊
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣
<jiero> roylez: 你回国不就是回澳大利亚么？
<jackness> roylez, i don't have the icon
<jackness> you mei you kuai jie jian qie huan shu ru fa de a ?
<jackness> ctrl +space mei you yong
<roylez> jackness: start fcitx manually
<jackness> how  to start manually
<jackness> input start fcitx in terminal?
<roylez> jackness: correct
<jackness> start unkown job fcitx
<jackness> bao cuo
<roylez> jackness: ooops
<roylez> jackness: I have no idea then.
<jackness> what?
<jackness> help me
<roylez> jackness: I am using mac right now.
<jackness> yun si  how to get irc on mac never know that
<jackness> iMadper, lao da ni bang bang wo a
<jackness> iMadper, lao da wo mei you zhongwen shurufa le
<roylez> jackness: brew install wechat --with-python --with-ruby --with-perl
<jiero> jackness:  no idea what you've done before.
<jackness> iMadper, wo mei ban fa shu ru zhong wen le
<roylez> jackness: typo, weechat
<jackness> o
<jiero> jackness:  you mentioned you installed Ubuntu with VMWARE, then why not using host to type Chinese here...
<jackness> it installed all by itself
<jackness> no option to choose;
<jackness> wei shen me a
<jackness> wo bu neng shu ru zhong wen le
<jackness> you mei you da shen hui nong de a ?
<jiero> jackness: 。。。apt-get purge ibus*
<jiero> jackness:  但注意，如果有其他的卸载，就中止，
<jackness> jiero, wan cheng le ran hou ne
<jiero> jackness:  一般来说，这种事情就做一次，而且每个版本都不同
<jackness> jiero, what's next
<jiero> jackness 如果不行，你就装 ubuntu kylin，自己带汉语输入法
<jiero> jackness:  restart x
<jackness> restart: Unknown job: x
<jackness> baocuo
<jackness> xuyao root quan xian ma
<jiero> jackness:  。。。好吧，我的话 sudo pkill Xorg
<jiero> jackness: 整个桌面就崩溃了，不需要重启
<jackness> jiero, what's next
<jiero> jackness:  nothing, it shall work
<jackness> jiero, i still cannot input han yu
<jiero> jackness: oh, I got it, because you have not yet install any INPUT METHOD
<jiero> jackness:  fcitx 和 ibus 都是输入平台，不是输入法，你要选择一个输入法装。
<jackness> ru he qie huan cheng han yu shu ru fa ne ?
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-26
<jackness> na wo gai zen me ban
<jiero> jackness 我用的是 fcitx-rime 有人喜欢 fcitx-pinyin
<jiero> jackness:   有人喜欢 fcitx-sunpinyin
<jiero> 如果是拼音的话。
<jiero> jackness 装这些中一个    没人能告诉你该干啥，我还是不明白你的处境
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 37.0.2062.120 (64-bit)最近疯狂崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464347 如题，36以前都挺好的。前一次更新到37.0.xxx的规律是：标签页稍微一多，如果其中有三个及以上在刷新那么必崩。这一次更新后，规律复杂些了，不过也类似。。。 求问有没有人有类似体验
<^k^>  ─> 或知晓解决方案？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 asean — 2014-09-26 0:40
<jiero> jackness: 需要步骤的话能搜到，鄙视你不自己搜
<jackness> jiero, wo mei fa shu ru zhong wen wo ye bu zhi dao ru he jie jue wen ti
<jiero> jackness: 我也不知道！
<jiero> jackness: 我们都是给你建议让你去摸索，谁知道你干了啥。
<jackness> wo jiu shi mo ren fang shi yong vmware an zhuang le ubuntu12.04 jie guo jiu mei you zhong wen shu ru fa
<jiero> 12.04 ... 不知道了。忘记了。
<jiero> jackness: 12.04有很多教如何装输入的吧，不过我没用过虚拟机装linux，不知道。
<jiero> jackness:  baidu ubuntu 12.04中文输入法的安装
<jackness> jiero, 谢谢你提醒我自己搜索 我搞定了 这篇文章是正解 http://www.cnblogs.com/zhj5chengfeng/archive/2013/06/23/3150620.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 中文输入法的安装 - JMJST - 博客园
<jackness> ubuntu-cn 都是好人啊
<jackness> 又可以开心到聊天了 真爽啊
<jiero> jackness: 。。。
<jackness> jiero, 你上班好早啊
<jiero> jackness: 我不上班
<jackness> jiero, 为什么不上班呢？
<jackness> jiero, 富二代？
<jiero> jackness: 不想上班
<jiero> jackness: 欲望比上班族多
<jackness> jiero, 哦 我发现一个新问题 为什么我聊天可以打字 但是网页上就不能打字呢？
<jiero> jackness: flash是不行的
<jackness> jiero, 什么意思？
<jiero> jackness: adobe flash的都不行
<jackness> 那这个问题 怎么解决
<jackness> jiero, 难道每次查东西都要先写好然后复制粘贴吗？
<jiero> jackness: 我淘汰那类网站
<jackness> jiero, 百度搜索你总要用吧
<jiero> jackness: 那不是flash的
<jiero> jackness 重启浏览器
<jackness> jiero, 为什么我在百度网页输入框里面没法输入中文啊？ctrl+space失败
<jiero> jackness: 不知道。
<jiero> jackness:  关闭浏览器重新来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 昨天换了个Nvidia的专有驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464348 昨天换驱动，今天尽然无法启动图形界面，提示我重新配置界面，但是我鼠标键盘都不能操作了 只能进入tty1 这种情况该如何处理啊？ 提示界面： The system is in the low-graphics mode Your screen ,graphics card, and inp
<^k^>  ─> ut device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these youself 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-09 …
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/331909.htm   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 宏碁Chromebook 13体验 续航强大但性能一般_Netbook 上网本 / 平板 / Ultrabook_cnBeta.COM
<sdcphp> 这个买了国内能用吗？
<sdcphp> 我想安装ati 4000系列显卡的驱动到ubuntu 14.04,找了很多教程，没有安装成功。
<jackness> jiero，你不上班哪里来的钱用呢？
<jackness> 现在irc人不太多了啊
<user2114> 早
<slucx> 都睡觉呢
<jackness> 我昨晚一宿没睡 失眠
<Niac> why
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rIaIPtHpAACOIiIEVWIAALrHgHbRvMAAI46239.jpg 腌黄瓜居然也这么卖萌
<jackness> irc是非常爽多
<jackness> ubuntu14.04如何设置vpn呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 早上好
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜5d3五大洲壕
<slucx> 你们做俯卧撑一次能做几个？
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜 d610 妹子壕
<imtxc> iMadper: 拜第二壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 拜第一豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 你把当当放哪里
<if_e1se> 都是壕。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我才发现 xterm 里面用 emacs 才惬意
<iMadper> imtxc: 你把eexp, freeflying, cherrot, happyaron 放哪里?
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> iMadper: 你太坏了，为啥全 cc 这些有帽子的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恰巧他们几个有钱啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: cherrot 不止有钱，而且妹子多啊
<imtxc> eexp: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/563981 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° cc iMadper
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD700 头戴HiFi耳机 5999元包邮 _京东优惠_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我有空了给你讲讲 cherrot 的妹子史
<iMadper> imtxc: 不买
<imtxc> lol
<jackness> 发现你们特别喜欢买耳机啊
<jackness> iMadper, 你几点上班啊 我之前很晚看你还在线的
<iMadper> jackness: 在线跟上班有什么硬联系嘛? 我有时候睡觉忘了关机那就24小时在线了....
<iMadper> imtxc: 会搭vpn server嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要anyconnect的server.
<imtxc> iMadper: pptp
<iMadper> imtxc: 不好用吧
<imtxc> 不会 anyconnect 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要给ios用
<imtxc> iMadper: 很不好用啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 不如越狱了简单
<iMadper> imtxc: 快学一下anyconnect怎么搭建. 然后帮我弄一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 不越狱... 懒得折腾
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥可是买正版软件的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这事儿找 happyaron 或者 gfrog 分分种就搭起来了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 找你啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 要不你来
<cherrot> iMadper: 去干嘛
<iMadper> cherrot: 帮我搭一个服务, 在我的vps上
<iMadper> cherrot: 要anyconnect
<cherrot> iMadper: anyconnect 是干嘛用的  貌似可以用它手机VPN到公司内网  有什么特殊之处么
<jiero> iMadper cherrot  话说那些好牌子的包真的有特别的背负感觉么
<iMadper> cherrot: 我要用来翻墙.
<iMadper> jiero: 有
<jackness> iMadper, 好吧，我想简单了，ubuntu14.04的vpn设置我都看不懂了，不会弄 你们大神都是怎么用的
<cherrot> jiero: 女人的事情
<iMadper> jiero: 我的z30, 背负好到无法想象.
<cherrot> iMadper: 我用翻墙路由器足够了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我给手机用.
<cherrot> iMadper: 难道iphone没有？
<iMadper> cherrot: 没啊
<cherrot> iMadper: fqrouter2  哈哈 嘲讽你
<iMadper> jackness: vpnc
<iMadper> cherrot: .... 垃圾
<iMadper> cherrot: 我要走自己服务器
<cherrot> iMadper: 我用小区宽带连vps好慢
<cherrot> iMadper: 你自个儿折腾吧  不加班的人好意思让一只加班狗来折腾么 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 27.120.84.6   ping我的vps试试看
<jackness> iMadper, 具体有教程吗？我自己花钱买了个ip地址 windows下用的很好 ubuntu不会设置
<cherrot> iMadper: 公司很快  家里慢
<iMadper> jackness: google一搜一堆教程啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 我的是日本的.
<maplebeats> cherrot: 求妹纸
<cherrot> iMadper: 卧槽 你用的不是坡国的么
<iMadper> cherrot: 我又买了一个
<cherrot> maplebeats: 室友
<jackness> iMadper, 我只是ubuntu14.04的教程好像很少
<maplebeats> 你们真是土壕
<maplebeats> 一会日本，一会坡国
<cherrot> iMadper: 真是土豪啊。。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 你ping一下试试看
<maplebeats> 我就在中国玩玩
<iMadper> jackness: 我都是看arch的教程, 然后用ubuntu
<slucx> iMadper: 因为arch的教程比较多
<iMadper> slucx: ubuntu教程多. 但是arch教程比较有逻辑性
<slucx> iMadper: arch wiki做的比较好
<cherrot> iMadper: 来自 27.120.84.6 的回复: 字节=32 时间=55ms TTL=49
<slucx> endian 字节序
<cherrot> maplebeats: 面试通过了？
<jusss> imtxc: 你的xterm不拦截C-n吗？
<cherrot> iMadper: 好快啊 这次是哪家的？
<jusss> 在xterm里用emacs -nw
<iMadper> cherrot: dream.jp
<maplebeats> cherrot: 给个妹纸，我不面试 了
<iMadper> cherrot: 你在家还是公司?
<cherrot> iMadper: 公司
<cherrot> iMadper: 把我骗去digitalOcean  你自己就跑到霓虹过了 :(
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有 ios 设备啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 我不晓得我的外网出口是深圳还是北京唉  应该是北京
<iMadper> cherrot: 我是后来才发现的. 因为我自己写翻墙工具嘛, 所以要多几个线路来测试. 过些天写完就可以开卖了
<cherrot> iMadper: ....
<cherrot> iMadper: 网速快？服务好？收费低？  是的话我也换
<iMadper> cherrot: 三线服务器, 东京, 坡国, 三藩
<jiero>  。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 比shadowsocks稳定.
<cherrot> iMadper: 你这么有钱。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你在重庆还找不到妹子？
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你要回重庆了？
<maplebeats> jiero: 问题是我现在不在重庆啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我室友就是个重庆妹子啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 想回，没钱
<maplebeats> cherrot: 求交往
<jiero> cherrot: 名字
<slucx> <cherrot> maplebeats: 我室友就是个重庆妹子啊    这句能盘算cherrot是个妹子吗？  不能…
<slucx> s/盘算/判断/
<cherrot> jiero: iMadper吃剩下的妹子
<felixonmars> cherrot: 妹子壕您好!
<cherrot> slucx: 你想太多 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 我只是想知道名字呃
<slucx> cherrot: 真的无法判断
<jusss> iMadper: dream.jp你看的懂日文呀
 * cherrot 大家好 我是妹子壕， 每天定点接受大家的膜拜  谢谢
<cherrot> jiero: 不给
<felixonmars> 诶, 定点是在哪个点呀...
 * jiero 拜拜cherrot 妹子壕
<jiero> felixonmars: 这个地点啊
 * felixonmars 膜拜 cherrot 妹子壕
 * slucx .oO{ 膜拜 cherrot 妹子壕 }
<cherrot> slucx: felixonmars 神爱世人，耶稣爱你  ~~
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=2788
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 冰球联赛 - 搜狗输入法词库
<jiero> cherrot: 我爱你
 * slucx .oO{ 重启进win玩蛋儿去 }
<jiero> onlylove: 好厉害
<cherrot> jiero: 祝福你个大波妹子
<jiero> cherrot: 呃，我还没看上过大波妹子。。。
<jiero> 感觉好无聊好无聊
 * imtxc 贵全真壕
 * imtxc 贵圈真壕
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算换工作了，
<jusss> onlylove: 财务软件客服，不想干了
<onlylove> jusss: 我也想，可是没得换
<onlylove> jusss: 别啊，财务软件可是按次数收费或者按年收费的
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是小卒子，收费和我无关呀
<onlylove> jusss: 弄明白以后，会有公司不想付费找会维护的的
<jusss> onlylove: 那你当时为啥不干
<eexp> onlylove: 教唆人犯罪？
<jusss> eexp: 你说我现在该怎么办
<maplebeats> onlylove: linux 文件夹大小和什么有关
<eexp> jusss: 客服没啥劲。换吧。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为啥有些是4k，有些不是呢。。。
<jusss> eexp: 嗯
<jusss> eexp: 除了运维 开发，其它还有什么工作和linux挂钩
<eexp> jusss: 这你问 iMadper
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41278
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星退出欧洲笔记本电脑市场
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还有不是4K的？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41279
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 物理学家声称黑洞在数学上不存在
 * onlylove 吃饭
<iMadper> firefox nightly sucks!
<iMadper> emacs nightly 赛高
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/xiaq/elvish
<^k^> ⇪ t: xiaq/elvish · GitHub
<O0XX> iMadper: go写的，编一个试试
<iMadper> O0XX: 不试了, g泛起.
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<O0XX> iMadper: aur里有，我试试去
<iMadper> 放弃了
<iMadper> 这个, fcitx有时候会漏下一两个字母.  cc  FJKong happyaron
<FJKong> iMadper: 啥情况?
<iMadper> FJKong: 刚才我打  fangqile  其中g没有被fcitx捕获, 直接输出到emacs上面了. 变成了g泛起
<iMadper> FJKong: 这个情况倒是时有发生.
<FJKong> iMadper: 仅仅再emacs里面?
<iMadper> FJKong: 还有libreoffice
<iMadper> FJKong: firefox倒是没遇到过, 不过也可能我在firefox上面打字少
<FJKong> iMadper: 你的版本不是sogou那个吧
<iMadper> FJKong: 这个跟搜狗没关系, 没有用搜狗的时候这个问题就存在的
<FJKong> iMadper: 这个情况我好像没遇到过 难道跟我不用emacs有关系?libreoffice用的也比较少
<iMadper> FJKong: 快用emacs吧!
<iMadper> FJKong: 不然影响你修bug啊
<FJKong> ...
<O0XX> FJKong: 早用早出bug了
<FJKong> 我emacs其实配置花了不少时间才弄到勉强满意的配置
<FJKong> 用了一段时间的org mode
 * FJKong 要重新开始用emacs操作系统了~!
<maplebeats> onlylove: 有啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你知道么，文件夹大小是不是和文件夹下的文件数有关
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求教一个steam游戏乱码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464351 我是 ubuntu14.04，steam下的cs零点行动dota2还有求生之路游戏字体都正常，但是军团要塞2，和传送门都是乱码。这个问题时怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxwn130 — 2014-09-26 13:02
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:16
<imtxc> FJKong: 孔叔快用 emacs
 * jiero 感觉自己其实可以很幸福，为什么会选择不呢~
<jiero> 哈哈
<imtxc> FJKong: 赞
<imtxc> jiero: 做死
<imtxc> 怎么在 google play 上下载 apk 的包包呢
<jiero> imtxc:  作死了~ 买了一个二手的 奥林巴斯 EPM2套机 1300
<FJKong> 貌似我的vim配置不少参考了imtxc的
<imtxc> FJKong: 我是抄来的 adam 和 roylez 的啊
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> FJKong: weibo 上有个人叫 emacsguru ， 他的emacs配置用起来很顺手
<FJKong> imtxc: 反正vim和emacs的配置就是东抄一段西抄一段
<imtxc> FJKong: 一拦子解决方案
<FJKong> 待会look look
<imtxc> 恩，即开即用的配置，完全不需要调整，很爽
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04如何扩展根分区的大小啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464352 ubuntu12.04如何扩展根分区的大小啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 清风长剑 — 2014-09-26 13:18
 * nyfair 呵呵，真無聊
<roylez> imtxc: 用emacs的都是渣
<imtxc> roylez: .. 双修
<roylez> imtxc: 你下半身是渣渣
<imtxc> roylez: 这个我不介意你说，反正用户好评如潮
<imtxc> roylez: 用户信得过就行～
<roylez> nyfair: Miranda，您的玉照呢？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 的一个bug，在选取字号或者样式的时候无法正确显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464353 就是选取后样式后，原来到样式还会显示在那边，然后会是带阴影的，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coldsun — 2014-09-26 13:30
<jusss> roylez: vps上装啥可以提供www服务？
<jusss> roylez: 见过有wordpress discuzxx 什么的
<roylez> jusss: nginx apache lighttpd
<roylez> jusss: octopress
<jusss> roylez: 哪个配置简单
<roylez> jusss: 显然octopress
<roylez> jusss: 做博客？
<O0XX> http://user.qzone.qq.com/332285706
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ - [http://332285706.qzone.qq.com]
 * O0XX 小妹还不错
<jusss> roylez: 不做博客
<jusss> roylez: 还没想好做啥，
<imtxc> O0XX: ....
<roylez> jusss: 开个shadowsocks好了....
<roylez> jusss: 我在琢磨怎么把我的 vps 做成我死后自动发遗嘱的服务器
<O0XX> roylez: 如何探测死？
<roylez> jusss: 爸妈年纪大了，都不会用email
<O0XX> roylez: 绑个心率带在身上，洗一次澡死一次
<roylez> O0XX: 30天没登陆
<jusss> roylez: 已经开了
<jusss> O0XX: 你发的这个，你消费过了？lol
<FJKong> roylez: 你续费了多少年?
<yeahnoob> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6410174
<^k^> yeahnoob: ⇪ Launchpad
<roylez> FJKong: 一年一买
<roylez> FJKong: 超过5刀的不要
<O0XX> jusss: 没有，今天刚刚看到
<yeahnoob> 4.3-7ubuntu1.3 放出来了。国内镜像服务器还没更新
<O0XX> jusss: 发到我威信上
<FJKong> 我的是三个月收一次钱
<O0XX> jusss: 给大家推荐一下
<FJKong> 跟房租一样
<roylez> FJKong: 配置全用 puppet 写好，新服务器直接刷上去
<FJKong> 好烦 想一次性给多点都不行
<roylez> FJKong: 一年5刀
<FJKong> 一年5刀 vps?
<FJKong> imtxc: 这个哥的配置load进来第一感觉不赖啊 界面看着挺舒服
<O0XX> imtxc: 求截图
<imtxc> FJKong: 对啊，关键是即开即用，啥都不用配置
<roylez> FJKong: xvmlab
<O0XX> jusss: 这个看照片真不错，去消费吧
<FJKong> imtxc: 太好了 颜色配置神马的跟我要求很接近
<imtxc> O0XX: http://imagebin.org/320619
<imtxc> FJKong: 对吧，这哥们解决 github 上的 issue 也很快
<O0XX> imtxc: 这啥配色？
<imtxc> O0XX: 这是在 xterm 里面的截图
<huntxu> roylez: 遗嘱记得加我名字，资产留下，负债带走
<imtxc> O0XX: molokai
<roylez> huntxu: 滚蛋去
<FJKong> imtxc: 下一步就是熟悉下他的使用习惯 用别人的配置文件最重要的
<roylez> imtxc: 又是抄来的...
<imtxc> FJKong: 他基本上没有自定义键绑定
<FJKong> imtxc: vim键绑定...  好爽捏
<imtxc> FJKong: 恩，用了 evil 插件
<FJKong> imtxc: 当vim用了
<imtxc> FJKong: O0XX 唯一不完美的地方就是行号和第一列离得太近了
<FJKong> imtxc: 感觉再我机器上的字体效果要比你截图的还好那么一点点
<huntxu> roylez: 淡淡不在，滚不了
<jusss> O0XX: 买不起路费，我没在北京
<O0XX> imtxc: 不喜欢在行首显示行号
<huntxu> roylez: 袋鼠国变得那么危险了啊？
<imtxc> FJKong: 这是我 xterm 里面的字体配置
<FJKong> imtxc: 哦 我说呢
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/971c56fdgw1ekotiokde3j20ig032aai.jpg
<nyfair> roylez: 呵呵，真無聊
<roylez> huntxu: 这个看的我好晕
<roylez> huntxu: 基督徒在安拉的地盘挑战佛祖的法力？？？
<imtxc> FJKong: 反正我前前后后抄了很多人的配置，但是直接能用的就这一个
<roylez> imtxc: 谁的？
<imtxc> roylez: 他估计离你不远
<imtxc> roylez: 也在悉尼来着？
<roylez> imtxc: 武汉
<imtxc> ………… 那挺远
<imtxc> roylez: 反正跟你是一个国籍
<FJKong> imtxc: 果断发了感谢留言再weibo上
<huntxu> roylez: naive
<jusss> roylez: 512M内存，跑哪个好？apache lighttpd nginx
<imtxc> FJKong: lol
<roylez> jusss: 随便
<imtxc> FJKong: 原来前两天粉我的是你。。。
<gebjgd> jusss, 你猜
<yeahnoob> vim 那个每行显示行号一般都没开。打开有什么特别的好处么？
<FJKong> 话说我打那个gnome-terminal下增加一个右键菜单 search on google也很好用
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 直观
<imtxc> FJKong: 方式我一看是个大V就没敢粉回去
<huntxu> roylez: 都说了是基督徒，还能认清楚安拉和佛祖吗
<imtxc> FJKong: s/方式/当时
<O0XX> huntxu: 基督徒应该是认得安拉的啊，跟上帝一个东西
<FJKong> imtxc: 我还大v呢..
<jusss> gebjgd: nginx
<O0XX> huntxu: 佛祖就不知道了，也许各管一边吧，偶尔吃吃饭聊聊天什么的
<imtxc> FJKong: 对啊，当时我还想这谁啊，玩无线电的，是不是要监控我
<FJKong> imtxc: ..
<FJKong> http://weibo.com/kroody
<^k^> FJKong: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<FJKong> 这个K是谁弄的机器银?
<gebjgd> jusss, 正恩病了 你的机会来了
<gebjgd> FJKong, 性浪微波还能用？
<yeahnoob> gebjgd: 能说具体一点儿么。一般直接输行号感觉还快些
<FJKong> ge
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 具体就是直观
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 我向来输入行好
<gebjgd> yeahnoob, 我向来输入行号
<FJKong> gebjgd: 能用 反正就圈个朋友啥的 看个水贴的
<FJKong> gebjgd: 我一般就看看色情漫画来的
<gebjgd> FJKong, myfreecams.com
<gebjgd> FJKong, 更好的色情漫画
<imtxc> O0XX: 那你在行尾显示行号？
<O0XX> imtxc: 状态栏啊
<FJKong> gebjgd: 我擦,,,
<imtxc> 状态栏的行号用处不大吧
<gebjgd> FJKong, 擦什么
<gebjgd> imtxc, 向来就是看状态栏的行号
<O0XX> imtxc: 不需要时时刻刻看行号的，基本就是状态栏显示，用的时候去嫖一眼就可以了
<imtxc> 这个字儿用的好
<FJKong> O0XX: 赞那个字儿
<yeahnoob> 多瞟对视力有好处，变相活动眼部肌肉
<O0XX> imtxc: FJKong 泄泄
<eexp> O0XX: 语言大师啊
<O0XX> eexp: 不敢不敢
<O0XX> eexp: 班门农夫
<gebjgd> O0XX, 大湿啊
<yeahnoob> 欲言大湿
<O0XX> gebjgd: 不湿啊
<gebjgd> O0XX, 什么时候你我切磋下
<O0XX> gebjgd: 哪？
<yeahnoob> 切磋=?互湿
<eexp> roylez: 有人抢你的基友。
<gebjgd> O0XX, 等我12月份 帝都开房
<eexp> gebjgd: 哟。德国基友回国了？
<gebjgd> eexp, 恩那
<eexp> 在冲锋队里面，混不下去了？
<FJKong> O0XX: 胸低, long time no 吸
<gebjgd> eexp, 回国度假
 * O0XX 擦，你们太众口了
<gebjgd> eexp, 17天假期
<imtxc> ,,,,,,
<gebjgd> eexp, 顺便体验下社会主义优越性
<eexp> gebjgd: 17天，帝都的基友肯定会善待你的。
<gebjgd> eexp, 帝都没有鸡友 只有炮友
<yeahnoob> 就没一个雌性
<imtxc> gebjgd: 约么
<eexp> O0XX: 记得留几张马克作证据。
<gebjgd> imtxc, 发张照片来
<gebjgd> imtxc, 看看你的姿色
<imtxc> gebjgd: 才大器粗
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 又忘了
 * O0XX 器粗？
<gebjgd> imtxc, 露出来让众人看看
 * O0XX 你们太众口了
<gebjgd> O0XX, 这都是为了你大湿啊
<lgq> who
<tenzu> 这个频道的log不忍直视
<huntxu> 不忍直视
 * O0XX 还好没用真实id
<huntxu> tenzu: 老大好
<tenzu> huntxu: 老二好
<huntxu> O0XX: 你早就暴露了
<eexp> 嘘嘘你吃亏了
<jiero> tenzu: 什么？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 蛋疼系列之ARM上运行qemu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464354 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_59cf67260102v0vh.html ARM上模拟X86，这很蛋疼吧。然后安卓的机器，自己装个Limbo就有QEMU支持了，蛋疼到家没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 felonwan — 2014-09-26 14:21
<tenzu> jiero: 没什么
<jiero> tenzu:  囡囡在北京，周六你去吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 明天?
<jiero> tenzu: 对
<tenzu> jiero: 去不了, 明天有事
<jiero> tenzu: 噢。其实不止这么短，她不是立刻走
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈
<jiero> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 乖
<tenzu> jiero: 能呆多久?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 笔/日/月
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 嗯, 工资卡是工行 妈蛋
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack:  看到了吧，你完全不能用
<imtxc> 招行跟工行差不多，也就是 2w/2w/5w 而已
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 5/5/5
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕啊，每天这么多资金流动
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛线, 早上排了一小时队办了个工行卡 学习学习而已
<imtxc> 工行不是可以自助办卡么
<tryit> iMadper, 你的算法学得怎么样
<ofan> debian的源码只能通过apt下载？？
<imtxc> O0XX: 关了行号好多了
<O0XX> imtxc: 必须
<O0XX> imtxc: 偶尔嫖一下就好
<iMadper> tryit: 我的算法简直跟屎一般...
<iMadper> tryit: 在我大学期间, 所以作业, 我一概避免用树, 全用hash
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<tryit> iMadper, 面试算法呢
<jusss> http://jusss.org
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ jusss's stuff
<iMadper> tryit: 面试算法的地方, 一概不投...
<tryit> iMadper, 无语……
<ofan> jusss: 都有网站了
<tryit> ofan, http://funexploit.github.io/，我昨天也搞了一个，呵呵
<^k^> ⇪ t: Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<O0XX> tryit: 很简单的，买本编程之美，发扬背政治的精神，一个月就搞定。能覆盖80%互联网公司的算法面试
<tryit> ofan, 另外写了个脚本，自动生成， :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8430939/
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，
<tryit> O0XX, 恩
<jusss> ofan: 你好长时间没说话了
<jusss> 还以为你挂了
<nyfair> O0XX: 牛牛
<imtxc> ofan: 好久没见你
<O0XX> nyfair: 你才是牛牛
<qiao> happyaron imtxc adam_magic_pack 早～
<qiao> happyaron: 搜狗输入法现在有没有rpm包的版本 。。
<jusss> onlylove: 查公司电话，哪个网站好？
<FJKong> tryit: very nice, like it
<tryit> FJKong, ?
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 工商局
<FJKong> tryit: 捏个脚本
<tryit> FJKong, 不经常写，生涩得很
<FJKong> tryit: 待会学习一下
<FJKong> lol
<FJKong> 次饭时间
<tryit> FJKong, 其实我是边看info manual边写的，好多东西下一次就忘记了
<ofan> tryit: :)
<ofan> imtxc: hao
<FJKong> tryit: 一样一样的, 我那会还拿awk sed写过一个分析3d开奖的一个玩具 妈蛋一次没中过
<tryit> FJKong, LOL
<FJKong> 有时候我宁愿用awk和sed 不爱用python, ..
<tryit> FJKong, 复杂的sed脚本和perl有得一拼
<tryit> FJKong, 都是写比读容易
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 孔叔
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 啊?
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 阿达姆叔
<FJKong> tryit: perl不会..
<tryit> FJKong, 曾经了解，现在也不会
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：vbox装ubuntu14.04显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464357 界面是640*480的，不能改，安装guestadd怎么都装不上，按照vbox的文档，已经update、upgrade了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wngyi — 2014-09-26 15:18
<FJKong> 谁给介绍介绍这个机器人
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: > source
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: /tmp/execpad-2527169f163d/source-2527169f163d:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `source' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-2527169f163d/source-2527169f163d:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-2527169f163d/source-2527169f163d:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/198809
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> ⇪ ti: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<O0XX> > self
<^k^> O0XX: main => https://eval.in/198810
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: cool
<imtxc> lol
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 孔叔乖
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 阿达姆乖
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你这不是正经译法的任何一种啊
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 我就联想到了dota的A杖...
<FJKong> 游戏DOTA中的武器，Aghanim的神杖又叫阿哈利姆神杖，英文名Aghanim's Scepter，俗称“蓝杖”、“神杖”、“A杖”
<nyfair> FJKong: 老司機，帶我玩遊戲
<yunfan> nyfair: 来跟我玩射击？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: acer那个chromebook已经出来了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 旧的淘汰了？ 邮寄给我呗
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 热切盼望你的欧洲之旅啊
<yunfan> imtxc: no way 给我妈用 刚好他的笔记本蓝屏 修不好了
<imtxc> ………………
<FJKong> nyfair: 带你玩啥
<FJKong> 额喜欢的游戏就那么几个 war3 dota Tekken
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 型号配置以及能接受的价格 整理一下发我微信, 看到就买了
 * adam_magic_pack PES
<imtxc> FJKong: linux 里面可以玩的好玩的游戏有啥推荐
<phoenixlzx> 喵
<phoenixlzx> ping cherrot
<FJKong> imtxc: 雷神之锤 再suse的时候中午打一会.
<adam_magic_pack> zhouqt: 乖
<phoenixlzx> 这里人还是这么多...
<FJKong> happyaron: 粗来聊会天啊
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 好久不见呀~
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 人一直很多呀
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 我的邮件乃都木有收到么
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 一直没登录 cherrot.com 的那个帐号 =。=
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 我瞅瞅
<kelvansun> 这里有谁学过 common lisp ?
<zhouqt> adam_magic_pack: 擦，我还没说话呢
<zhouqt> adam_magic_pack: 湾湾就给发了5天签证，咋办……
<adam_magic_pack> zhouqt: 不说话不吵不闹就是很乖的表现啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你就申请了5天?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不知道啥情况
<FJKong> kelvansun: 冰河翻译那本common lisp 我买了...没咋看过
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: "許可停留期限:自入境翌日起15 日。" 發證日期 26 Nov 2013  本證截止日期 25 Feb 2014
<kelvansun> FJKong, 我现在还搞不明白DO语句的括号匹配
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我去年的是这样, 很自由啊, 有效期三个月, 什么时候去什么时候计算 一共十五天
<FJKong> kelvansun: 这个真心解答不了哇 lisp党快来
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 看到了 :)  不过目前我的数据已经搬迁到别的vps了 O.o
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 那也是要再开一台的，反正你拿来当梯子也可以
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你出发前跟我说下吧 毕竟价格会改来改去的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: .
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 今年就5天……
<kelvansun> FJKong, 我也是有事没事学学，感觉很新奇
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去申自由行去
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我是自由行啊
<cherrot> phoenixlzx:  没关系啦  反正我没丢数据~ 没什么损失 :D  不过凤凰君好有责任感   要不要面基呀 我在知春路 ~
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我是商务……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且入境的时候看入台证, 出境的时候啥都没看, 很自由随意的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你是壕，当然随意啦
 * O0XX 黑完就跑
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 咱在中关村的公司呢.....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 本来就这样，哪像天朝，出去还查证
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> gfrog: 那你说海关为啥出去还查？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog 入境的时候 检察官小妹妹跟我说 生日快乐(啪, 盖章)
 * gfrog 艹，把chrome的cache挪到shm里了为毛开始狂卡……
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 时限的嘛
<O0XX> gfrog: 内存不够大
<gfrog> O0XX: 不知道
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你生日？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 上次去的时候生日刚过没几天
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 本国公民入境查的不严
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 入境的时候 检察官小妹妹跟我说 生日快乐(啪×3, 盖章)
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 当然知道。。我ex在那。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 入境的时候 检察官小妹妹跟我说 生日快乐(啪×3, 打脸)
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 这个..... 额.....
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 总之... 我PM乃吧？
<gfrog> O0XX: 还不够？ 10G了
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: lol  OK
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 工行开卡还得年费和工本费哦, 我办的公积金卡, 给我一堆纸和U盾, 一分钱也没要
<O0XX> gfrog: 不够...天河2号每个节点都有64GiB内存呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 更换主板（集成显卡）后屏幕字体模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464358 由于主板故障，更换了主板。原来集成的N卡，现在变成了A卡。安装了私有驱动，但是字体变得模糊起来。换成开源驱动，还是模糊。 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-09-2
<^k^>  ─> 6 16:02
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 公积金卡哪个银行都这样，北京市侦测
 * gfrog 卧槽，小招竟然给我提额了，我是不是晚上得开瓶酒庆祝下……
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 政策
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 赞, 省钱了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 好久没给我提额了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 就是芯片的弱暴了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 公积金卡还得每10年去换
<yunfan> nyfair: 可来跟我玩射击游戏？ 我是说真的 http://ssjj.4399.com 这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: .....
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 真的，你会拿公积金卡刷么？
 * adam_magic_pack 昨天银联标准金第一次联机闪付, 体验很好
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 就是查个公积金嘛，干嘛要芯片，还得换
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 要不说该庆祝
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不会, 就是当工资卡, 离职之后就销掉
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 闪付？ 怎么付的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你以前后面跟着的那个数字是8157还是 8751?
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞啊，满额了吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛儿
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 十年... 估计非芯片的都得强制退市了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 29 32 有啥含义么
<yunfan> 8157
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 放POS上然后就提示密码, 直接确定就完了
<adam_magic_pack> i
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不会，如何强制呢？
<yunfan> imtxc: 32是最后一位 他其实是要后四位
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 最后四位
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 不换就割鸡鸡
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 年轻人要加强技术修养啊
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔摸摸大
<imtxc> yunfan: 我以为是他的长度、宽度啥的呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有往你们说的那个方向想
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你个女流氓
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈 你往哪儿想呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为你没有敏感性  正常技术人一看到md5和32 立刻就有反应
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧
 * adam_magic_pack The Magnetic Fields - Kiss Me Like You Mean It
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那我就用你的id注册4399用户名了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 艹
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 闪付不是需要圈存么
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 尼码
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那岂不是跟刷借记卡一样了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 那是闪付中的电子现金
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 是, 和刷信用卡也一样
<kelvansun> imtxc, 问一声，你用的IRC客户端是什么？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 注册个id玩游戏而已 别紧张 我要是干坏事绝对不会光明正大告诉你
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 别这样, 谢谢, 看PM
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不是，我的意思是这样刷闪付算刷借记卡还是信用卡呢
<yunfan> 好吧 那我用主席的
<imtxc> yunfan 不用我的 id 是因为我已经注册了。。。。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 借记卡的闪付就是借记卡, 信用卡的就是信用卡
<imtxc> 这样啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: cool
<yunfan> imtxc: 每个区都不一样的 你来电信五区 找 roylez 就是我 哈哈
<yunfan> 这样别人很难人肉我
<yunfan> 我建议大家都互相混用nick
<cherrot> yunfan: 什么游戏啊
<kelvansun> imtxc, 你用的irc客户端用的是什么？谢谢
<imtxc> kelvansun: weechat
<kelvansun> imtxc, tks
<yunfan> cherrot: fps
<FJKong> weechat too
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 渣
 * imtxc 求借一张芯片的信用卡 lol
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 切...
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 银联标准金PBOC + 全币种VSDC  赛高
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 现如今超市的pos都支持闪付了？
<FJKong> 自从用了weechat 腰不酸 退不疼 上楼都有劲儿了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我附近的超市便利店麦当劳都支持芯片和闪付
<kelvansun> 我也试试
<FJKong> znc + weechat 是irc的终极解决方案 lol
<imtxc> 麦当当能刷卡？
 * imtxc 同 znc + weechat
 * FJKong 表示鹰熊 所贱略同
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 北京麦当劳全面支持
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 200以内不用签字
 * yunfan 支付宝几百以内也不用短信验证
<Mayaer> 好忧桑，被另一个聊天室踢出来了。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 因为耍流氓?
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔，怎么能改网络地址啊
<Mayaer> 差不多吧 哈哈哈
<lainme> onlylove: 你明天会来么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【chrome科学上网】推荐“红杏”科学上网插件，碾压youtube的1080p http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464359 习惯用chrome浏览器的诸位，俺推荐使用"红杏"翻墙插件，此插件只作用在浏览器。此为俺的邀请链接： http://honx.in/i/VCHiXM6vDw-ZCOYz ﻿ 统计信息: 发表于 由 封印的右手 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-09-26 16:23
<iMadper> Mayaer: 哪个频道?
<iMadper> Mayaer: 我帮你看看他们怎么t的.
<iMadper> Mayaer: 怎么ban的. 不同的ban法, 不同的方法进去
<Mayaer> 服务器是icq
<Mayaer> 频道 #chinese
<iMadper> icq?
<Mayaer> 我也就混迹这两个聊天室了。。
<Mayaer> irc,icq.com
<Mayaer> irc.icq.com   :-X
<iMadper> o . 懒得过去了那..
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 囡囡, 可惜啊
<Mayaer> 你妹
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 你27号是要回家？
<jusss> onlylove: 你猜我下午在公司做什么了
<AndChat|135641> 哎哟  看来可以～
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 明天早上7点多的动车, Oct 4号晚上再回来
<Mayaer> 当叔要回家呀
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 是啊
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 回去吃
<Mayaer> iMadper: 那你告诉我 怎么可以解ban  他们应该是封ip地址的
<onlylove> lainme: 看情况，我明天要去中关村一趟
<iMadper> Mayaer: 封ip没办法, 只能换ip.
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 吃爬虾呀
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你是be0 yuan3?
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: lu3 ge0 xia4
<onlylove> jusss: 512的话，看你需求，反正apache别想
<onlylove> jusss: nginx或者lighttpd
<iMadper> 如果封的是: *|~maya@222.95.63.5  那就可以不换ip.
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: ^^ 看我方言满级
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: where
<adam_magic_pack> be0 yuan1
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈 是满级。。满得我都听不懂了。。
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你是be0 yuan1, qi3 lu3 ge0 xia4
 * imtxc 要不要申请一张芯片卡捏
<onlylove> imtxc: 果断要
<onlylove> imtxc: 不然对不起卡壕的称号
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 家去给我捎点来～
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 我擦 看半天才懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 那我又得注销我的AE卡
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 渣渣 lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 那样我就又得重新绑定 paypal
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛要注销AE
<imtxc> onlylove: 那样万一我的自动扣费的 skype 套餐不能续费了咋办
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，顾虑那么多，不管你了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我TM已经这么多卡了，总不能同一个行同一级别共享额度的卡留两张吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 说起来，不如新申请一张。。。
<kelvansun> imtxc: weechat 如何关闭私聊窗口？
<imtxc> kelvansun: /part
<kelvansun> imtxc: 方便
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 帮你qi3
<Mayaer> iMadper: 我手机都不能进了
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 好过分
 * tenzu 拜各位壕
 * onlylove 拜 tenzu教授
 * onlylove 拜各种 bachelor master phd
<imtxc> bachelor 都拜？
<tenzu> onlylove: 平身
<FJKong> imtxc: 我一般是close
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 这个 FJKong 也是你老乡, 你得叫孔叔
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 尊哒 他哪儿的
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: wen deng
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的也拜，频道各种guru
<Mayaer> FJKong: 哦哦
<iMadper> Mayaer: 你手机用的wifi?
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: ya4 zhe0 wo3 gin1 me0, wen2 deng4 de0
<Mayaer> 还差个环翠就齐活了
 * onlylove 拜频道各路壕
<Mayaer> iMadper: 是的。。
<adam_magic_pack> yai4
<iMadper> Mayaer: 关了wifi就行了.
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: yai4
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【chrome科学上网】推荐“红杏”科学上网插件，碾压youtube的1080p http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464360 习惯用chrome浏览器的诸位，俺推荐使用"红杏"翻墙插件，此插件只作用在浏览器。此为俺的邀请链接： http://honx.in/i/VCHiXM6vDw-ZCOYz ﻿ 如无法登陆chrome插件商店 可用此
<^k^>  ─> 链接下载该插件 http://honx.in/crx/hongxing.crx 统计信息: 发表于 由 封印的右手 — 2014-09-26 16:36
<Mayaer> iMadper: 那手机上irc花的流量多不
<iMadper> Mayaer: 不多.
<FJKong> Mayaer: 你哪儿的
<imtxc> FJKong: 记得以前有个机构天天在学校挂横幅 wen deng 考研
<cherrot> 安卓要绑host 必须root才可以吧？
<Mayaer> FJKong: 乳山哒  孔叔哪儿高就呢～
<FJKong> imtxc: 不止一个人这么问我了
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: yu3 shan4
<FJKong> Mayaer: 我坐 adam_magic_pack 旁边
<Mayaer> FJKong: 哈哈
<Mayaer> imtxc: 我们学校现在还有！！！
<imtxc> ....
<FJKong> Mayaer: 在哪儿高就
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 文登学校在我住的地方楼下...
<imtxc> .......
<jusss> onlylove: 我下午干了电话营销的活！！！
<imtxc> 果然好有名气
<tenzu> 陈文灯的数学还行
<Mayaer> FJKong: 北清华，南信大！！
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事
<imtxc> iMadper: 有芯片信用卡不
<iMadper> Mayaer: 瞎说, 北清华, 北蓝翔.
<jusss> onlylove: 已经装了nginx
<imtxc> 芯片信用卡到底哪家强
<iMadper> Mayaer: 哪有信大的事情?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: roylez palomino|working http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c560b83jw1ekpxx3oav5j20xc18gwjc.jpg
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉像visudo这种不好，还有server xxx start这种
<iMadper> ... ...
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 看到海报你要去从军?
<jusss> onlylove: 都直接vi /etc/sudoers或/etc/init.d/xxx start多好，大家都明白
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 才不
<iMadper> jusss: 那叫 service xxx start
 * kelvansun weechat不错，有种黑客的感觉
<jusss> 搞一些这种就不明白了
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 渣渣不懂visudo?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不懂
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: man看看去
<tenzu> 女人不用看
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不是/etc/sudoers.tmp?
<FJKong> kelvansun: 你把wm换成awesom 邮件客户端换成mutt bt换成rtorrent 就更黑客的感觉了
<jusss> 反正不明白， 感觉root挺好的
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 看man就知道了
<imtxc> 那个海报的主题是链子吧
<FJKong> s/awesom/awesome
<imtxc> 和头上的飞机
<kelvansun> FJKong: 我不想折腾了，累人
<onlylove> jusss: service方便不同位置的daemon启动，只要你加进system服务，至于visudo,你用visudo的时候会锁住sudoers文件，防止被别人编辑
<onlylove> jusss: nginx有些功能不如apache，比方说伪静态的rewrite
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你要是弄简单的网站，fcgi应该够用
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 【chrome科学上网】推荐“红杏”科学上网插件，碾压youtube的1080p http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464361 习惯用chrome浏览器的诸位，俺推荐使用"红杏"翻墙插件，此插件只作用在浏览器。此为俺的邀请链接： http://honx.in/i/VCHiXM6vDw-ZCOYz ﻿ 如无法登陆chrome插件商店 可用此链接下
<^k^>  ─> 载该插件 http://honx.in/crx/hongxing.crx 统计信息: 发表于 由 封印的右手 — 2014-09-26 16:42
<nyfair> 好無聊，求推薦遊戲
<Mayaer> nyfair: 蜘蛛纸牌
<palomino|working> ...好生热血 adam_magic_pack
<eexp> jusss: 简单网站，来perl，挂fcgi
<eexp> 破马，有啥好事。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马哥
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c560b83jw1ekpxx3oav5j20xc18gwjc.jpg
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<palomino|working> 没有啊 eexp
<imtxc> palomino|working: 上次你给的那个 xxx 链接比 nyfair 给的差多了
<palomino|working> ?_? imtxc
<palomino|working> 她给的啥?_? imtxc
<imtxc> 好像忘了收藏了。。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 叫 NT 啥的 nyfair ?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://www.amazon.cn/红楼梦脂评汇校本-曹雪芹/dp/B00M2R1RKQ/ref=zg_bs_116169071_58\
<eexp> imtxc: 发链接。我举报。
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn! 价格:￥ 1,098.00
<imtxc> eexp: 想不起来了啊
<imtxc> 记得收藏了的
<eexp> 翻log嘛。
<imtxc> ^k^: 渣，明明是 1.99 元
<eexp> 李满琳， 是谁去了
 * kelvansun SSD就是快啊，ubuntu反应快多了
 * kelvansun 下班了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 看好几遍了, 今年就看过, 估计明年会再来一遍
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我是关心这本是不是就是那个pdf
<jusss> eexp: onlylove ,网站还能用脚本？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不是
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 看评论好像是，已买
<eexp> jusss: nnnd 不用脚本，全静态？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 哦 好像是
<onlylove> jusss: 自然可以
<nyfair> 龙骑士尹志平
<eexp> 魔法蛋蛋包
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 看排版就是那个pdf
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 几乎每年一遍是真的...
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 思密达
<onlylove> jusss: perl的webframework貌似是catalyst
<imtxc> huntxu: 是 pdf 的不
<onlylove> jusss: python的话，django，web.py
<onlylove> jusss: 很多
<^k^> imtxc, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  17:02
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 好像排版比论坛上那个for kindle 6"的好不少?
<onlylove> jusss: ruby的话，ror
<huntxu> imtxc: kindle商店里面啊，azw
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，你可以不用这些，自己写
<imtxc> ^k^: 米老鼠和大脸猫
<jusss> onlylove: 那cl scheme呢
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 评论里是这么说，反正我是不喜欢在kindle里看pdf
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 论坛里那个放kindle上效果很差
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以搜下
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 2块大洋，买买买
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: kindle touch没有国内市场...
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 买了转吧。。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我一直这样干的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 允许我做一个悲伤的表情 :D
<imtxc> 反正自己买的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: kindle voyage
<kutan_> kutan_: hi
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 符合您尊贵的身份
<imtxc> dam_magic_pack: kindle voyage， 符合您尊贵的身份 附议
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 玩蛋去
<jusss> onlylove: fcgi是fastcgi?
<onlylove> jusss: 是
<jusss> onlylove: 什么是伪静态rewrite?
<onlylove> jusss: 就是，假的，只是url看起来像静态的，但是实际页面是动态的，然后，静态的有利搜索引擎搜索
<onlylove> jusss: 你中文谁教的
<^k^> imtxc, 你喜欢的书或电视？  17:15
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是我和你说的东西太多了
<onlylove> jusss: 然后你一下消化不了
<imtxc> huntxu: 这种排版看着累
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41285
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Shellshock远程执行代码概念验证攻击
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41289
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在glibc中加入strlcpy()函数
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的 kindle touch 屏幕没有开始发黄？
<jusss> onlylove: 对，
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没啊
 * adam_magic_pack 下班
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是这都不知道，万一人面试的问你你咋不
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，mysql的端口是多少
<kutan_> 面试还要问MYSQL端口?
<kutan_> - -
<onlylove> kutan_: 你面试sa或者dba，连mysql的缺省端口都不知道，谁敢要你
<onlylove> kutan_: 还有，oracle的缺省端口
 * Mayaer 此晚饭去了～
<kutan_> 这种题目也许电话面试的时候就顺便问以下,一般都不会问的
<onlylove> kutan_: 表示经常被问到
<jusss> onlylove: 我还真不知道。。。
<jusss> 唉
<onlylove> jusss: 3306
<kutan_> 一般会出技术题,都作出来,要知道端口干吗
<onlylove> kutan_: 你面试多少次
<kutan_> 通常我面别人
<kutan_> - -
<onlylove> kutan_: 你不问不代表别人不问
<kutan_> onlylove: 那我只能呵呵了
<onlylove> kutan_: 有什么好呵呵的
<kutan_> 我觉得面试也是一次学习的机会,当然,有人不知道,下次面试也知道了
<onlylove> kutan_: 我被问过各种问题，从配置文件到表的联合查询
<onlylove> kutan_: 到最后他们还是没要我，当然
<kutan_> 我一般想做心理题,然后逻辑题,最后还是技术题
<onlylove> kutan_: 心理题啊，呵呵
<jackness> onlylove, 你来了啊  哪里有漂亮多高清壁纸啊？
<kutan_> 是阿,我最觉得心理题很重要的,团队各个性格的人都有,要取决一个平衡
<onlylove> jackness: 找我要壁纸……
<kutan_> wallbase.cc之前是这个
<kutan_> 前两天发现打不开了
<kutan_> - -.
<onlylove> jackness: 猫猫壁纸酷？还有搜狗拼音有个windows应用
<onlylove> jackness: wallcoo，后缀忘了
<alvin_rxg> 11:40:06 Fetch Title:    not success    http://wallbase.cc    500 Can't connect to wallbase.cc:80 (timeout)
<onlylove> jackness: 我好久没换壁纸了
<kutan_> 我说了前两天打不开了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:40
<imtxc> 掉线掉疯了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看今下午的log，我不在的时间里面一直反复上下
<kutan_> deviantart.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: deviantART: where ART meets application! (@ deviantart.com)
<onlylove> kutan_: 不管问什么问题，适可而止
<kutan_> onlylove: 是的
<imtxc> huntxu: 你确定这种大大小小不一样的排版可以看？
<onlylove> kutan_: 如果你真的因为心理问题把人惹毛了，到时候想要人，人还不一定愿意
<huntxu> imtxc: 旁注和正文啊
<kutan_> 我们公司心理咨询师
<kutan_> - -.
<huntxu> imtxc: 而且如果有人提出问题的话，以后估计也有的升级
<imtxc> huntxu: 我的k4不支持
<huntxu> imtxc: 我看看kpw的效果
<huntxu> imtxc: 还没打开来下载
<imtxc> 反正在k4上挺渣
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你的服务器是用啥登陆的呢？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ssh
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 哎呀，难道不是标准端口呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你说呢？
<jackness> onlylove, 我看看有什么好看的壁纸 想换个感觉
<onlylove> jackness: 最近被c#和xpath伤到了，看不见壁纸
<onlylove> jackness: 到处是浏览器和IDE
<jusss> alvin_rxg: root登录还没禁，还在用密码等，还没改key登录，就改了个端口，来破解吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 1990
<jackness> onlylove, 你现在做什么工作 这么忙啊？
<onlylove> jackness: 测试
<onlylove> jackness: 自动化测试
<huntxu> imtxc: 有点吃力，还行
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 除了暴力的，其他还不会
<jackness> onlylove, 你大学学得专业啊？是不是从单片机开始学习多那种专业啊？
<onlylove> jackness: 我学自动化的
<onlylove> jackness: 工业电气自动化
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助：：：Ubuntu 14.04 桌面版 VSFTPD调试死活不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464363 [color=#400000]/etc/vsftpd.conf[/color] listen=YES max_clients=200 max_per_ip=10 anonymous_enable=NO local_enable=YES write_enable=NO local_umask=722 anon_upload_enable=YES anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES dirmessage_enable=YES use_localt
<^k^>  ─> ime=YES connect_from_port_20=YES chown_uploads=YES xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log xferlog_std_format=YES log_ftp_protocol=YES idle_session_ …
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司機，最近有沒有好玩的遊戲？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41290
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 印度火星探测器发回照片
<onlylove> nyfair: 最近没玩游戏……
<jackness> onlylove, 自动化跟计算机专业有什么区别吗？你学自动化用linux系统？
<onlylove> jackness: 区别很大
<onlylove> jackness: 基本不搭界
<alvin_rxg> jackness: 自动化要跟硬件打交道的。计算机一般只跟软件打交道
<onlylove> jackness: 除了单片机靠边
<jackness> onlylove, 那你的工作内容是什么 怎么还要c#啊？
<alvin_rxg> 不过自动化的界定也是比较模糊的。带个图像处理啥的，也可以是计算机专业的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我们不和硬件打交道，我们和强电大交道，通常在我看来是低压的玩意，搁在电子产品上就是要命的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 高压电啊！高大上啊
<onlylove> jackness: 软件测试脚本是c#
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不高，才36
<kutan_> 高压电,我可以理解为现在的核电吗
<kutan_> - -
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 当然了，10KV的变电设备也设计过
<onlylove> kutan_: 不可以
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 高压不都是通过低压设备来控制的么……
<kutan_> 好吧,各种幻想<.<
<jackness> 很强大啊 你们一个个都是理工科高材生啊
<kutan_> 去洗澡了
<kutan_> 我不是理工科的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是的，人直接操作会死
<jackness> 我可惜是学英语的 现在勉强做java开发
<kutan_> 我是万恶的工商管理
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 太危险，所以只能用低压电器代替人去执行
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 当然，低压电器还是人控制的
 * alvin_rxg 挖鼻屎
<jackness> 这个挖鼻屎是怎么发出来的 还可以发表请啊
<palomino|working> 你的客户端支持表情?_?
 * palomino|working 不解
<jackness> 没有啊
 * alvin_rxg 纯文字
<jackness> 你这个星号的发言怎么做到的？
<palomino|working> /me xxx
 * jackness 你好
 * jackness 为什么要这样发呢？
<gebjgd> jackness, 表示动作
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • deepin wine qq 国际版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464364 我见过wine的比较好的 速度快，而且还算比较稳定 http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ... 2_i386.deb 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2014-09-26 18:03
<jackness> gebjgd, 好吧 这样感觉有点苦中作乐的感觉 irc是没办法像qq那样绚丽的
<gebjgd> jackness, qq那渣im
<nyfair> 呵呵，真無聊
<gebjgd> nyfair, 美女
<nyfair> 黑啥不好，黑qq
<jackness> 腾讯在中国还是很牛的啊 那么多用户
<nyfair> 下班下班
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，转移活力
<nyfair> exit
<onlylove> nyfair: 火力
<onlylove> nyfair: 别跑
 * imtxc 下班
<nyfair> onlylove: 加班費拿來
<onlylove> ……
<jackness> 都下班喽
<jackness> 哎。。。我早就下班了
<onlylove> 明天只能休息一天
<onlylove> 还要去中关村……
<onlylove> 类似
<onlylove> 累死
<jackness> 去中关村干嘛 ？
<jackness> 开会吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 在天朝牛 有什么用
<jackness> gebjgd, 天朝就是这个德行啊 别人的东西就非要自己都山寨一遍 最牛的是GFW 搞个什么都要翻墙
<wzssyqa> sb了
<yuhui_> exit
<onlylove> jackness: 买新电脑
<onlylove> jackness: JD把我想买的那个下架了
<onlylove> jackness: 我只能去实体店
<Mayaer> onlylove: 爱叔好:-D
<gebjgd> jackness, 因为垬牛逼
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 吃撑没
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 刚打了个饱嗝
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 没出息
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 摸摸大
<Mayaer> 吃了吗
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 摸摸大！
<wzssyqa> M
<wzssyqa> M
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 木有
<Mayaer> 咋还没吃
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 能说刚吃午饭没大会么
<wzssyqa> onlylove 走了。。。
<Mayaer> 乃萌都在一个公司呀
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 不是啊
<Mayaer> 好吧
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你大几？
<Mayaer> 你们明天都调休咩
<Mayaer> 大三鸟
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 明天周六啊，为毛是调休？
<Mayaer> 因为国庆呀
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 额，我不知道。。。
<Mayaer> 我们星期天补课
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 嘛专业？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 明天休息后天上班，国庆规定
<wzssyqa> jusss: soga
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 软工。。
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 为嘛你不知道国庆规定
<Mayaer> jusss: 摸摸大
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 公司行政不告诉我
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 那你岂不是可以欢度两天周末了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: y
<jusss> Mayaer: ：-）
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 那挺好哒
 * Mayaer 我在看征服。。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 孙红雷？
<Mayaer> 是哒
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 一看就知道是个老人。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 这里有年轻的么？
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 哈哈 jusss就年轻呀
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你好年轻人
<Mayaer> 我也年轻 lol
<kutan_> 谁用过lighttable?
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你好年轻人
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你好老程序员
<kutan_> 怎么设置打开文件的编码- -
<Mayaer> wzssyqa:  你好大叔
<wzssyqa> kun	kkk
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我是打包党
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 还好不是师傅
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 不去上自习，跑这里来
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我想起来了，你是这个频道的记录者
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不是啊
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 来勾搭大叔 就不用上晚自习了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 还是去勾搭小伙子去吧
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 小伙儿不懂事
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我只是做了个网页，转到当天的日志上
 * alvin_rxg 围观小姑娘被围观
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 大叔好
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 乖，你啥时候跟 wzssyqa 拍艳照呀？
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 啥情况
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.10 Final Beta 可以下載了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464365 Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Final Beta Available For Download http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/ubuntu-1 ... -beta.html 1. Ubuntu 14.10 Final Beta https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 00190.html 2. Ubuntu Kylin 14.10 Final Beta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUni
<^k^>  ─> corn/Kylin/FinalBeta 3. Xubuntu 14.10 Beta 2
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 预测你勾搭成功后的情况
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 我要广撒网 大叔你贵庚啊～
<wzssyqa> jusss: 方便看
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 三八又四
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 哎呀 太老了
<Mayaer> 我还是勾搭 jusss 吧
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你不是不要小伙子么
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 不然怎么做叔啊
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 我觉得她算错数了
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 哦对 那我还是勾搭大叔吧
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 人家文学功底不深，就不要见怪了
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 不是28吗。。
<happyaron> 粗来了
<happyaron> 谁找我
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 翻日志去。。。
<yeahnoob> 居然有雌性存在？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不翻了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你不觉得28当叔偏小？
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 你是不是30多了。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 没有
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见30多的差好多吓尿壕
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 也差不多
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 挺好挺好
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 成家了吗  alvin_rxg
<happyaron> jusss: 有妹纸勾搭你啊
<happyaron> Mayaer: 或者你勾搭 wzssyqa 吧
<wzssyqa> jusss: 赶紧岁数＋5，上
<happyaron> Mayaer: 本聊天室优质土豪
<alvin_rxg> Mayaer: 木有，暂时正在到处勾搭中
<Mayaer> happyaron: 为咩 他有啥优势
<happyaron> Mayaer: 壕
<happyaron> Mayaer: 老实
<happyaron> Mayaer: 有意思
<Mayaer> happyaron: 啧啧
 * happyaron 队友够意思吧 wzssyqa 
<alvin_rxg> 还有 多金 + 多精
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<happyaron> Mayaer: 你坐标哪
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你没戏，坐标不对
<Mayaer> happyaron: 金陵～
<happyaron> Mayaer: 来北京吧
<happyaron> Mayaer: 来勾搭我们的壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不要无声啊
<Mayaer> happyaron: 帝都太脏了 不去
 * alvin_rxg facepalm，不勾搭国内的淫了
<happyaron> Mayaer: 毛线
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<happyaron> Mayaer: 年轻人先来大城市闯闯
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你不勾搭就找 jusss 了
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 别介呀～ 傍上你 我还能混个绿卡拿拿呢～
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 上果照
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jusss> Mayaer: 来勾搭吧
<jusss> 我单身
<Mayaer> happyaron: 唉  帝都太大
 * happyaron giggles
<happyaron> Mayaer: 又如何
<happyaron> jusss: 上
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 上
<jusss> happyaron: 上了呀
<happyaron> jusss wzssyqa 人家妹子说帝都太大
 * wzssyqa 求勾搭
<Mayaer> 我不太想去帝都。。
<Mayaer> 太干燥 冬天冷 夏天热
<happyaron> 天空飞来五个字
 * alvin_rxg 加油！~ 加油！~~ 加油！~~~
<jackness> onlylove，你想买的事哪一款啊？
 * happyaron 只能帮你们到这里了，继续吧。。。 jusss wzssyqa 
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕，还不帮频道里的兄弟勾搭妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 还有你
<jusss> Mayaer: 来交往吧
<Mayaer> happyaron: 热心好基友
<happyaron> 看热闹不嫌事大。。。
<happyaron> lol
<Mayaer> jusss: 帝都离蓝鲸太远:-X
<happyaron> Mayaer: 来帝都吧
<happyaron> Mayaer: 各种好小伙
<Mayaer> happyaron: 哈哈 好小伙怎么没对象呢～
<happyaron> Mayaer: 有事业心的小伙得找个好地方打拼不是么
<happyaron> Mayaer: 太宅了接触不到呗
<yeahnoob> 距离难阻荷尔蒙
<happyaron> yeahnoob: ...
<happyaron> jusss: 还不赶快要联系方式
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你也是
<alvin_rxg> http://www.guokr.com/article/22258/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 异地恋何以解忧？远程性爱工具！ | 科学人 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: lol
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 搞科技
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 这刘华强最后有没有被抓住来着
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 剧透会被乱拳打死的
<Mayaer> 我记得他后来遇上一特清纯的妹子 最后就是被她耽误了
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 没事  我保证不打你
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 记得是抓了
<alvin_rxg> 记得是没有
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 你也知道？？
<alvin_rxg> 反正是越狱了，所以后来又去演了部越狱
<Mayaer> 。。。咱说的是一个吗。。
<wzssyqa> 记得是投降了来着
<Mayaer> 为了那个女的？
<cherrot> happyaron: =。=
<Mayaer> 好像叫什么梅
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 江珊的妹吧
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 恩恩
<Mayaer> 我觉得刘华强拿枪在饭店指着那人脑袋的时候太帅了 不严自威
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 主要是江珊坑的
<perr> 喵
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 啊 我记得江姗和他是一伙儿的 还老给他提供情报
<Mayaer> perr: 汪
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 他干的那些事情都是江珊搞着他干的
<happyaron> cherrot: LOL
<Mayaer> 江珊是吴天情人吗？
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 不是啊。吴天是个小喽啰
<Mayaer> 我觉得以前的电视剧拍得还挺良心的 看看现在 都拍了些啥啊
<Mayaer> 前几天还重新看了一遍黄渤 任程伟 罗海琼的《末路天堂》。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 手撕鬼子挺好的
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<Mayaer> 赶脚现在电视剧题材好单一  不是抗日就是古装穿越
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 曾经有一段时间电视剧挺好的了。这几年不行了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 你才刚开始看？
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我记得小时候看的电视剧都有滋有味的
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 恩。。第一集刚完
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 小时候给你看手撕鬼子你也会觉得有滋有味
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 才不会～
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 多小时候？
<Mayaer> 上小学
<Mayaer> 10+
<Mayaer> 记得四年级的时候 雪花女神龙 很火爆。。
<Mayaer> 三年级的时候 萧十一郎
<Mayaer> 五年级  仙剑奇侠传。。。
<wzssyqa> M
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 我怎么只知道萧十一郎
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 吴奇隆 朱茵。。
<Mayaer> 哦哦 还有灵镜传奇 水月洞天
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 看来还是一个年代的人。。
<hoxily> 不应该先是 少年王 吗？
<Mayaer> hoxily: 动画片咩
<Mayaer> hoxily: 我就看过葫芦娃 大脸猫啥的
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 那俩记得。情节已经忘光了
 * wzssyqa 对地球超人印象很深
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 三个兄弟 。。 蔡少芬演豆豆。。
<hoxily> http://baike.baidu.com/subview/240107/6359608.htm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 少年王_百度百科
<Mayaer> 还有大唐双龙传！！ 超喜欢师妃暄啊！！！
<Mayaer> 那时候看她简直就是女神啊 总是蒙着个面纱
<Mayaer> hoxily: 没有看过少年王
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 这个更没有印象了
<Mayaer> 征服第二集 电视里看的竟然是《这个杀手不太冷》。。
<Mayaer> 刘华强是不是有个兄弟喜欢阿梅啊
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 这么快都看出来了
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 现在回头看很小时候看的电视剧，感觉咋是那个样子
<Mayaer> 其实我还蛮想再去帝都玩玩的
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 木有来过？
<Mayaer> 之前看了本刘心武的《钟鼓楼》  什么地安街 感觉好有历史感
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 5岁去过一次。。
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 看来不是吃货
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 舍友之前看 都是天使惹得祸 李小璐 任泉  现在看 觉得那时候穿的衣服好土。。样式很简单
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 什么年代？
<Mayaer> 电视又放到杀手了。。 演到小萝莉来警局找boss
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 也就2000年左右吧
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 说不定过几年又流行回去了
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 我觉得我有机会会去北京看看的 去逛逛钟鼓楼 什么西单东单
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 希望你喜欢
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 而且北京地下音乐氛围特别好
<Mayaer> 左小啥的 好像都是在那儿发家的
<wzssyqa> Mayaer: 地下音乐是什么？禁歌么？
<Mayaer> wzssyqa: 也就是一些摇滚民谣啥的。
<jusss> wzssyqa: happyaron ，14.10什么时候开发布会
<jusss> 还是已经结束了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不是今天刚beta？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 还没release呀原来
<jusss> 我想去北京混，可惜技术太差 ：-（
<Mayaer> jusss: 你不是就在北京吗？
<jusss> 还是刚毕业没经验
<jusss> Mayaer: 我在石家庄
<Mayaer> jusss: 酱紫
<Mayaer> jusss: 万能青年旅店～
<maplebeats> jusss: 技术没啥问题的
<maplebeats> jusss: 只要会捡肥皂
<maplebeats> jusss: 就业不是问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹以及文件夹下文件的权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464366 新手苦逼了，问题是这样的，我有这样一个文件夹A是加了锁的 文件夹A下面还有文件夹B 文件夹B下面还有几十个文件Cs 我用chmod 777 对A解除了权限 然后A没有锁了 子文件夹B就有锁了 把B解锁了，文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你什么时候毕业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会c++me
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会c++么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 兼容 c 的部分会。 stl 部分不会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 私聊
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道啊，估计要11月吧
<happyaron> Mayaer: 你勾搭到我们的小伙子没啊
<happyaron> Mayaer: 看着都替他们捉急啊
<Mayaer> happyaron: 木有>_<
<happyaron> jusss wzssyqa 怎么回事啊
<Mayaer> 哪儿这么容易呀
<happyaron> cherrot: 是不是妹子壕帮忙力度不够啊
<happyaron> Mayaer: 来趟北京/石家庄神马都有了
<happyaron> maplebeats: 你还不教训下 cherrot 赶快给频道的单身基友们帮忙
<happyaron> maplebeats: 这样的兄弟怎么能去深圳
 * happyaron lol
<Mayaer> happyaron: 太远了。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 为了终身幸福啊
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • eclipse 写个简单的C，编译错误，大家看看。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464369 直接上图。 本人第一此学c，前面刚看了基本python，心血来潮，想学c了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-09-26 20:40
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<perr> 求好看的美剧
<gebjgd> perr, 太多了
<perr> 类似迷失一类的
<thistusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1553975
<gebjgd> perr, lost表示很没有意思
<perr> gebjgd: 一开始看还挺好,到最后就没意思了
<thistusooa> 更新个perl折腾死人了
<wzssyqa> thistusooa: 同感
<thistusooa> 。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu14时，提示 这台计算机似乎没有安装操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464370 原来机器上安装的是windows8.1，我把最后一个磁盘压缩，腾出了50G的未分配空间，然后用U盘安装ubuntu14.结果到选择磁盘的时候提示“这台计算机似乎没有安装操作系统”，
<^k^>  ─> 接下来该如何做？如何才能让他识别window？ ps.之前在公司机器上装的时候也是出现这种情况，然后我手动 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱管谁管 :     一个老是惹麻烦的孩子的母亲患上了忧郁症。    心理医生建议道:"因为你孩子的问题,你总是处于过度担心和闷闷不乐的状态中,我建议你有规律地服用这种镇定药。别太担心你的孩子,他会慢慢地懂事的。"过了一周,医生打电话向孩子的母亲询问情况:"
<^k^>  ─> 那些镇定药的效果如何?""不错,挺好。"孩子的母亲答道。"孩子呢?有进展吗?""谁管他啊,谁爱管谁管去。"
<thistusooa> ^k^: 不好笑啊！
<thistusooa> 你逗我
<^k^> thistusooa, .. 休息一下 ..  23:14
<gebjgd> thistusooa, 那是机器人  你和机器人逗什么
 * gebjgd 下班
<thistusooa> 我难道不知道那是机器人？
<thistusooa> 好几年前就在那里了
<wzssyqa> thistusooa: 看着id有点生
<wzssyqa> thistusooa: 交待，谁的马甲？
<gebjgd> 都睡觉了？
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 才中午呢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 把this去掉或许你就认识了
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 准备吃晚饭
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 美帝东部时间
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 对
<happyaron> 睡了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好像见过
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 啥州？
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 麻州，MA
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 你在欧洲？
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 恩那
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 哦马赛猪赛
<sinxccc> gebjgd: ...
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 你们已经是周末了，我这还有半天呢…
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 是啊
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 上班呢？
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 然。上学的时候哪还需要数着钟点等下班…
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 啥工作？
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 啥公司？
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 一不知名的小公司，给路由器写软件，夕阳行业了已经
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 厉害啊
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 刚上班？
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 还是已经成功移民了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 好像是兔嫂
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 工作签证，移民啥的还远着呢
<gebjgd> sinxccc, 继续努力啊
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 嗯哪
<jackness> 谁知道如何在tty1下安装 irc 不通过xchat登录irc啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, irssi
<gebjgd> jackness, 装裤子？
<jackness> gebjgd, sudo apt-get install irssi?
<gebjgd> jackness, 你猜
<jackness> gebjgd, 装裤子？不懂
<thistusooa> emacs
<thistusooa> 有种玩意儿叫erc
<jackness> gebjgd, 装上了 然后是不是connect freenode 然后 join ubuntu-cn啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, 你猜
<jackness> gebjgd, 大神，我是菜鸟
<jackness> gebjgd, /connect freenode 连接不上啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 是不是我xchat要退出来啊
<gebjgd> jackness, 你猜
<jackness> gebjgd, 好吧 以后要叫你猜大哥了
<thistusooa> irc.freenode.net:8001
<thistusooa> 差不多这样的
<jackness> gebjgd: wo gao ding le
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *3=Q#/!*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<thistusooa> dou wo ma
<gebjgd> jackness, ni shi tian cai
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_6,/mn@0*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jackness> gebjgd: dan shi zhe ge li mian bu zhi chi han yu ping yin le a
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 900 sec.
<jackness> gebjgd: tiansheng de chun cai ba
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 900 sec.
<thistusooa> zhen wu liao a , alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> jackness, 你蛋疼么
<jackness> i can not use pingying le
<thistusooa> yuan liang wo na fangdangbuji de xiaodian
<alvin_rxg> thistusooa: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *%,d['*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jackness_> gebjgd, 那个界面下不能输入汉字 聊天岂不是很糟糕
<gebjgd> jackness_, 傻逼用那个tty输入中文
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你想当？
<jackness_> gebjgd, tty究竟是用来干什么大事的呢？
<jackness_> gebjgd, 请指教
<gebjgd> jackness_, 给钱  每小时100欧作为学费
<jackness_> gebjgd, 大神，我一个普通java程序员 还是初级程序员 我一个月工资猜四千人民币啊
<thistusooa> tty zen me buneng shuru zhong wen?
<alvin_rxg> thistusooa: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 900 sec.
<jackness_> 哈哈 又有人不能输入中文了吗？
<jackness_> gebjgd, 可惜iMadper不在 如果在多话 他肯定教我的 他人挺好的 虽然很有钱 但是脾气好
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你想做的事情意义不大
<gebjgd> jackness_, zhcon + Fbterm + Fcitx
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你的行为和垬一样  有桥不走  非要摸着石头过河
<jackness_> gebjgd, 我对linux的理解还很浅 其实你即使告诉我可以做什么事情 我可能也不会弄 这个三个相加是什么意思  实现输入中文吗？
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你的语文也很差
<gebjgd> jackness_, 高考及格了么
<jackness_> gebjgd, 这个三个词我就知道最后一个是搜狗输入法 我语文一般般
<gebjgd> jackness_, fcitx 是搜狗输入法？
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你还很博学呢
<jackness_> gebjgd, fcitx不是一种输入法吗？和ibus一样吧
<gebjgd> jackness_, 架构
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你慢慢吧  我去看美剧了
<jackness_> gebjgd, 有什么美剧推荐吗 ？我也喜欢美剧
<knownbad> gebjgd: 曾经有人问如何报税。  我吧国税局的中文网页给了他。   他问可以直接跟他解释吗？   我问要我帮你报税吗？
<knownbad> 他回可以吗谢谢啦。   我回别梦想。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<gebjgd> jackness_, 读哦了
<gebjgd> jackness_, 多了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢
<jackness_> gebjgd, 推荐一部你最喜欢 我本来看生活大爆炸的 可惜 现在看不到了
<gebjgd> jackness_, 最喜欢的？
<gebjgd> jackness_, american horror story
<jackness_> gebjgd, 美国恐怖故事？我不喜欢看恐怖片 我都是看科幻类比较多 要不就是喜剧
<jackness_> gebjgd, 大神 我安装了wine的一个qq 为什么装好之后点击后没反应啊
<gebjgd> jackness_, 不用qq
<jackness_> gebjgd, 冒昧问你一句啊 你是做什么工作的啊？实在ubuntu公司做开发的吗？
<gebjgd> jackness_, 买鞋的
<gebjgd> jackness_, 卖鞋的
<knownbad> 你不是卖屁股的吗？
<jackness_> gebjgd, 卖鞋？那你用irc？这么个性强烈？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你是卖屁股的
<gebjgd> jackness_, 用irc的人多了
<gebjgd> jackness_, 你看 knownbad 他卖屁股的都在用irc 何况我卖鞋的
<jackness_> gebjgd, 我一直的感觉就是用irc的人都很高大上
<gebjgd> jackness_, 哈哈
 * jackness_ 大声笑
<gebjgd> jackness_, 那你好天真好可爱
<FJKong> 聊的好欢乐撒
<jackness_> gebjgd, 好吧，我想问题简单了 不过ubuntu论坛好多大神啊  我最羡慕就是3D桌面 美化 很帅气 可惜我看教程也不会弄 也不敢弄
 * gebjgd 笑抽了
 * FJKong too
<gebjgd> jackness_, 3d桌面是什么 能吃么
<jackness_> gebjgd, 主要是帅气啊 多炫啊
 * gebjgd 笑的肚子疼
 * FJKong orz
<gebjgd> jackness_, 帅气能当饭吃？
<FJKong> 要多听听老鸟的建议
<gebjgd> FJKong, 老鸟好
<gebjgd> FJKong, 老屌好
<FJKong> gebjgd: ...
<jackness> gebjgd, 我刚死机了，难道用虚拟机还会那么卡吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 从来不用虚拟机
<FJKong> jackness: 你用linux是打算学习呢还是图个新鲜
<jackness> gebjgd, 你电脑是什么系统？
<gebjgd> jack77213, Linux
<gebjgd> jackness, Linux 我家里全是ｌｉｎｕｘ
<FJKong> 赞
<FJKong> 我就做不到...
<jackness> FJKong, 我是想学习的 不是图新鲜 几年前刚开始接触linux时候那时是图新鲜
<gebjgd> FJKong, 有什么赞的
<FJKong> 没windows 就没游戏机了
<gebjgd> FJKong, 扯蛋　　天天抽游戏
<FJKong> web的?
<gebjgd> FJKong, steam
<FJKong> 哦
<gebjgd> FJKong, openra 0ad 多了
<gebjgd> FJKong, fps就一堆
<jackness> gebjgd, 那么强大啊 我觉得linux我接触的太晚了 其实应该先学linux再学windows windows傻瓜式的
<FJKong> windows还用学么
<FJKong> 哦 是得学 ipad比windows都容易用 我爸都会
<jackness> windows用来java开发 很多东西还是要学习的
<jackness> windows比较简单 但是也会有复杂的问题
<FJKong> gebjgd: 来 推荐一个游戏 刚把很久不用的账号密码找回来...
<gebjgd> FJKong, 什么游戏
<FJKong> gebjgd: 就fps吧
<gebjgd> FJKong, 多了去了
<gebjgd> FJKong, assaultcube
<gebjgd> FJKong, urban terror
<gebjgd> FJKong, 自己去lgdb.org找
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<FJKong> gebjgd: 好专业啊
<gebjgd> FJKong, 你连这网站都不知道　　难怪你会说linux下没有游戏
<FJKong> gebjgd: 真没怎么玩过linux平台的游戏
<FJKong> gebjgd: 原生的就雷神之锤
<gebjgd> FJKong, 雷神太早了
<gebjgd> FJKong, 你知道的太少了
<FJKong> gebjgd: 可说呢 这还玩的屁颠屁颠
<FJKong> gebjgd: 不玩游戏都浪费我这么好的显卡
<gebjgd> FJKong, 啥显卡？
<FJKong> g
<FJKong> gebjgd: GTX770m
<gebjgd> FJKong, 很一般的卡
<FJKong> gebjgd: 拿去年来说貌似只有一个780在这个之上吧? 笔记本显卡
<jiero> FJKong:  玩什么啊
<gebjgd> FJKong, 笔记本要什么独显
<jiero> FJKong:  不要玩了，要求显卡好的游戏都不好玩
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd:  好久没到2点不睡了
<gebjgd> jiero, 没撸管？
<FJKong> gebjgd: 每次出差我同事都笑话我 背这么个玩儿
<gebjgd> FJKong, 出差啊
<gebjgd> FJKong, 我已经出够差了
<gebjgd> FJKong, 出差还玩游戏　还不如去当地转转
<FJKong> gebjgd: 洗个脚 捏个背?
<gebjgd> FJKong, 国外没有那东西　　基本直接大保健
<jiero> gebjgd:   呀。好久不了。明白爱上一个人之后自己的克制能力也强大了很多，而且竟然没啥性欲了
<jiero> gebjgd: 虽然没结果
<gebjgd> jiero, 撸秃儿皮了？
<jiero> gebjgd:  ？
<jiero> FJKong: 背着包到处转转和本地人说话
<FJKong> jiero: 没欲望了是没看见合适的妹子
<jiero> FJKong:  哈，看见了合适的妹子有欲望了，但也被我自己压制了
<FJKong> gebjgd: 好无聊      lgdb上找了个GpuTest玩
<jiero> FJKong: 好游戏很多 Linux下，但几乎全都是联机的~
<FJKong> jiero: 是啊 准备找回out的青春
<jiero> FJKong:  单机的，你要花钱买各种脚本之类的——程序免费，美工和剧本工不免费~
<gebjgd> FJKong, dota2
<FJKong> gebjgd: 不爱玩dota2 颠覆了我原来人物的形象 感觉换了个游戏
<gebjgd> FJKong, 天天抽dota2
<jiero> FJKong: 玩啥类的？玩 Zero-K 吧。最近十年我付钱最多的游戏。
<gebjgd> FJKong, 比以前的w3强多了
 * jiero 最近十年付钱给游戏最多 €15
<FJKong> gebjgd: 刚出测试的时候就下steam 就为试试dota2
 * jiero 不喜欢鼠标控制移动的类型
<jiero> 点啊点。。。不爽。。。
<FJKong> gebjgd: 刚跑了一下测试 结果快哭了， 人家台式机GTX780 TI 24038 我才跑5574
<FJKong> 不过平台也不一样 win的分估计肯定比linux高
<gebjgd> FJKong, 不懂分数　就看游戏
<gebjgd> FJKong, 分数管屁用
<jiero> FJKong: 分数屁用。有些游戏windows下 60fps，linux下 30fps，但windows下体验极卡。。。
<FJKong> jiero: 当年我在win下玩war3鼠标非常飘, wine出来的效果及其好特流畅。。。
<gebjgd> FJKong, 780应该是个好卡
<gebjgd> FJKong, 上nv的闭源驱动了么
<FJKong> gebjgd: 真没有
<gebjgd> FJKong, 那是废话
<gebjgd> FJKong, 连驱动都不上　　测试个屁
<jiero> FJKong: 。。。
<jiero> FJKong: linux下以前用 compiz就会产生额外的延迟，根本无法玩FPS
 * FJKong 正在看驱动
<FJKong> gebjgd: 闭源驱动...
<gebjgd> FJKong, 话说你的笔记本多少钱买的
<FJKong> gebjgd: 13650
<gebjgd> FJKong, 壕　我们做朋友吧
<FJKong> gebjgd: 正在玩assaultcube
<FJKong> gebjgd: 没机器人 怎么加的
<gebjgd> FJKong, 你在天朝？
<FJKong> gebjgd: 是啊 帝都呢
<gebjgd> FJKong, 帝都人？
<FJKong> gebjgd: no
<gebjgd> FJKong, 新帝都人
<gebjgd> FJKong, 够有钱的
<gebjgd> FJKong, 我９年来买的最贵的笔记本才９３０欧
<FJKong> gebjgd: 你跟哪儿呢？
<gebjgd> FJKong, 欧洲
<FJKong> gebjgd: 赚欧元啊 给跪了
<gebjgd> FJKong, 我都没买１３６５欧的本子
<gebjgd> FJKong, 还是你有钱
<FJKong> gebjgd: 表这么说。。。 我这不是一时冲动的了吗
<gebjgd> FJKong, 你还是有钱冲动
<Mayaer> 早早早呀😘
<jamesfjx> 早
<Mayaer> :-D
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 14.04上装kvm出现qemu-system-x86_64: -ok: invalid option http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464380 两个晚上都没有搞定，来求帮手了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jzhang896 — 2014-09-27 4:21
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-27
<kelvansun> 各位早上好
 * kelvansun 开始工作
<jiero> kelvansun: 早上好。
<kelvansun> jiero: ：）
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oPmIK6ujAAC7F_vvbzsAALq-AJwSK0AALsv969.jpg 喝醉的同学你伤不起啊
<Niac> 怎么都写不出树和图这些数据结构
<Niac> 有人看完过算法导论没
<iMadper> > Time.now
<^k^> iMadper: 2014-09-27 02:32:30 +0000 => https://eval.in/199167
<Niac> exit
<Niac> joke
<tryit> iMadper, 排序和查找算法都熟悉不？
<iMadper> tryit: 最多就是二分查找, 插排.
<iMadper> tryit: 快排就得用库或者现查了
<tryit> iMadper, 帽帽面试没算法？
<iMadper> tryit: 没
<tryit> iMadper, 这东西还是跳槽的时候最有用
<iMadper> 恩
<tryit> iMadper, 很多公司面试都是手写算法
<iMadper> tryit: 看方向, 面算法的其实不多的
<iMadper> 不知道是不是nightly的emacs把smtpmail给搞坏了...
<iMadper> nnnd, 重启一下
<smais> 不容易进来了
<netsnail_> 终于找到emacs为什么用不了fctix了，少了75dpi，真是不容易啊
<smais> 今天人好少啊
<smais> 都出去玩了？
<smais> 弱弱的问一下，ubunbtu上是否有搜狗拼音？？？
<smais> 自带的这个google拼音不太好用啊
<netsnail_> smais: 自己装一个就行了
<smais> 在ubuntu的软件中心木有找到
<smais> 刚刚接触linux
<netsnail_> sogou网上下
<smais> 还不会使用makefile安装
<smais> 哦了
<smais> 我去看看
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不
<smais> fcitx这些是搜狗拼音的依赖包吗？
<smais> 可以不装吗？
<smais> 我看网站上写的是要装
<netsnail_> smais: fcitx是输入法，因为有五笔拼音才有那么多人用
<smais> fcitx和搜狗拼音是同一个东西吗？？
<smais> 我五笔一点都不会啊
<jiero> 噢。还在么
<jiero> smais:  fcitx 相当于windows
<netsnail_> jiero: 为什么相当于windows
<smais> @_@
<smais> 没看动
<smais> 没看懂
<jiero> smais: 说错了，windows下只自带的那一个输入平台 cc netsnail
<jiero> smais:  然后你可以装输入法。 fcitx+xim算一个平台
<smais> 是不是也就是说，所有的输入法需要安装到这个fcitx上面
<jiero> smais:  理解了吗。 搜狗相对于windows（的组件） = 搜狗相对于fcitx
<jiero> smais: 还有其他的，比如其他语言的输入法算其他平台
<jiero> smais:  ibus 比如
<smais> 安装完搜狗平因的deb后，在输入法选择选项中没有看到搜狗拼音啊
<smais> ha
<smais> 显示搜狗面板程序加载失败，请重启以使用输入法
<smais> 啊啊啊啊啊
<jiero> smais:  你用的是ibus么
<jiero> smais 搜狗的只有 fcitx - 另外你看过搜狗官方站的安装介绍了？
<smais> 不知道，我是安装的ubuntu14.04默认的安装的
<smais> 看了介绍了，但是写的很简单，就说添加源
<smais> 然后安装fcitx，在安装搜狗deb
<smais> 这个聊天器要发送图片怎么弄啊？？
<jiero> smais: 图片网站
<jiero> smais: 丢链接
<smais> linux下，远程的协助软件一般都用什么？？vnc吗？？
<jiero> smais: 没用过，ssh vnc 都行吧
<jiero> 一般需要远程协助么。没遇到过
<smais> 恩，在windows下，如果有问题，可以通过qq的远程桌面协助一下
<jiero> 啊，windows下也不装qq的过
<smais> linux下的话，如果需要别人远程协助的话，一般用什么软件呢？
<smais> - -|
<smais> 厉害，现在qq的普及量多大
<smais> 啊
<netsnail_> smais: 好像有个teamview
<smais> 恩
<netsnail_> smais: 一般ssh+screen就可以了
<smais> teamviewer在win下用的也比较多
<smais> ssh这么厉害吗？
<smais> 什么都能用？？
<smais> ssh+screen是同步的显示吗？？
<smais> 还是说你操作我这边看不到？？
<netsnail_> smais: 对
<jiero> smais: windows下主推软件，linux下主推方式 - 因为做产品和做用途是不同的
<jiero> smais: linux下管你用啥软件 - 所以难赚钱
<smais> 看来学习linux的路还很长啊 T_T
<jiero> smais: 来这里 - irc ，有十多种软件正在使用着。
<smais> irc
<smais> 是什么？
<jiero> smais 找你需要的就是了。。。
<jiero> smais: 你在 irc 频道里。
<smais> 这哥们怎么一进一退的
<jiero> smais 网络不好。
<smais> irc是不是就是一个服务器？
<jiero> smais IRC是种协议，只要支持这协议的软件认证好了就能进。有很多服务器
<smais> 明白了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 如何让Teeworlds在ubuntu创建可以改便参数的服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464381 在windows下，可以简单配置服务器。可是在ubuntu下，不会了。 大神，帮助啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 坚果糖的惊蛰天 — 2014-09-27 11:27
<smais> 也就是说可以使用irc这种协议去通信，只不过看软件怎么编程了是吧
<jiero> smais:  嗯，我不懂软件
 * jiero 不懂编程
<smais> ubuntu的截图的快捷键是什么？/
<smais> 按住win键没有看到提示
<smais> 还有为什么你跟我说的话是红颜色的呢？？
<jiero> smais: 。。。就是截图键啊
<jiero> smais: 为提醒你，加了你的id
<jiero> nick
<smais> 你是说prtscr吗
<jiero> smais: 是
<smais> 。。。。
<smais> +jiero 啦啦啦啦
<smais> 貌似方式不对
<jiero> smais:   输入一两个字母直接 tab就补齐了
<jiero> smais:  看置顶 /topic
<smais> jiero, lalalalala
<smais> 嗯嗯
<jiero> smais:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<smais> T_T wiki打不开啊
<smais> 哦了
<smais> 打开了
<roylez> jiero: http://w1nd.me/2013/05/06/alfredworkflow/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Alfred工作流 | W1nd
<smais> jiero, 你现在看这段文字是红颜色的吗？？
<smais> jiero:难道必须是冒号，逗号就不行？？？
<jiero> smais: 都行
<daraircus> smais: 和客户端有关吧  我这里都是黑色字体白色背景[pidgin]
<smais> 哦
<smais> 扫噶
<jiero> smais:  只要出现确切的 nick 都会提醒 比如说  daraircus 就被提醒了
<smais>  ^_%
<smais> ^_^
<jiero> roylez: 。。不懂
<jiero> roylez: 这个和以前 gnome下无数启动器区别大么
<smais> 无法打开上面的那个链接
 * netsnail_ Bad
<jiero> roylez: 噢，难道你自己写。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10使用 apt-get时找不到软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464383 各位大神，小弟最近新装了一个ubuntu12.10.然而在使用apt-get得时候，始终显示“E: 无法定位软件包 “，小弟起初想换源来着，但是几乎把所有得源都换了一遍，还是显示这样得问题。运行apt-get upda
<^k^>  ─> te得时候最后一句话会显示：E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead。小弟觉得 …
<jackness> 如何把火狐主页改成baidu啊？
<jackness> iMadper, 你今天上班还是休息啊？
<iMadper> jackness: 休息啊.
<iMadper> jackness: 我从不加班.
<jackness> iMadper, 你们红帽子双休吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 按照国家规定走.
<jackness> iMadper, 那你好舒服啊，你肯定是清华毕业的吧
<iMadper> jackness: ... ... 为啥????
<iMadper> jackness: 命中注定不能去清华. 清华克我.
<iMadper> jackness: 清华的井盖太大了.
<jackness> iMadper, 那么舒服的单位 你肯定必须要很牛啊 清华毕业牌子才够硬啊
<jackness> iMadper, 那你是北大毕业的？我其实最喜欢的大学就是北大的
<iMadper> jackness: 我不是在北京上的大学.
<iMadper> jackness: 我是潍坊轻工学院的
<iMadper> jackness: 专业是 水产养殖
<jackness> iMadper, 不是吧 那你技术怎么这么过硬啊 羡慕你一塌糊涂 我是南航毕业的
<iMadper> jackness: 技术过硬  这个词跟我从来就不着边啊...
<jackness> iMadper, 你肯定谦虚了
<jackness> iMadper, 你能进红帽子 技术不过硬 怎么可以进去的
<iMadper> jackness: 帽帽很好进的. 你要来我就推荐你
<iMadper> jackness: 内推你进来我还能拿内推费
<jackness> iMadper, 可是我没学过啊 我只会一点java开发
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jackness: 你学啥的?
<jackness> iMadper, 还是在达内培训的
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
<jackness> iMadper, 内推我吧 我特别向往红帽子
<iMadper> jackness: 没问题. 明天吧, 今天hr也不上班
<jackness> iMadper, 我大学英语专业毕业 垃圾的一毛
<jackness> iMadper, 你算了吧  肯定是假的 我只要5千工资就可以了 我现在是四千
<iMadper> jackness: 讨厌英语专业的.
<iMadper> jackness: 因为上次我让一个英语专业的妹子帮我口对口培训口语, 然后她以为我是流氓拉黑我了...
<jackness> iMadper, 哈哈 说明人家是纯妹子啊 要注意言辞
<iMadper> jackness: 你现在做啥的? 在北京吗?
<jackness> iMadper, 英语专业都是美女哦 很多哦 我两个女朋友都是同班同学 都很漂亮
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在在南京 java开发 垃圾工作
<iMadper> jackness: http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-results/?technology=70173,70163,70177,91091,70171,70166,99590,70283,70284,99591,70285,70286,70314&marketing=-1&sales=-1&corporate=-1&country=46&city=-1&remote=70458,70459&keywords=Keywords  找到喜欢的, 告诉我
<^k^> ⇪ t: Red Hat Jobs - Find a Job
<onlylove> 漂亮不顶事
<iMadper> jackness: 带 senior的先别考虑
<onlylove> 处时间长了就知道，有时候漂亮只是表象
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, 还要活好
<onlylove> iMadper: 死一边去
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~
<jackness> iMadper, 老大 你是认真的吗？
<jackness> 我只爱我第二个女朋友
 * jiero 啊啊的，漂亮不漂亮没关系
<jackness> 第一个女朋友给我戴绿帽子 我不喜欢  我喜欢红帽子
<iMadper> jackness: 认真的.
 * jiero 没认识到比我漂亮的女孩子或许自恋了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你现在用smex了嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: ido自带的M-x mode不是很好用啊
<iMadper> imtxc: (ido-completing-read "M-x " (all-completions "" obarray (quote commandp)))  我现在用的这个, 感觉没有smex好用. 顺序总是很奇怪的样子.
<iMadper> jiero: 你有一张万人斩的脸啊
<jackness> iMadper, 真假的 我什么技术支持 什么质量保证 我都想做啊 可是今年不行吧 我已经上班了 明年跳槽吧
<jackness> iMadper, 待遇怎么样啊？
<iMadper> jackness: 饿不死而已.
<iMadper> jackness: 在业内算是低的.
<jiero> iMadper: 充分证明有脸无用
<jackness> iMadper, 那很好啊 明年我就跳槽，你记得推荐我啊
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么没用啊!!! 我要是有你这么好的脸.. ...
<jiero> iMadper:  对我来说好像无用。。。
<iMadper> jackness: 看msg
<iMadper> jiero: 要善于利用啊
<jiero> iMadper:  找不到喜欢的妹子，找到了人家不用脸认证
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈
<jiero> iMadper: 没法，我喜欢的都是思想型的，大概脸也没啥特别作用。。。
<pocoyo> jiero: 胡扯
<jiero> pocoyo: 什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 人家肯定用脸认证, 你是通过了脸的认证, 败在别的地方了
<jiero> pocoyo: 胡扯什么？
<pocoyo> jiero: 脸没用 还看屁股啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我是脸都不过
 * jiero 现在还是很矛盾啊
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 去哪里呢
 * jiero 该去哪里去哪里啊
<pocoyo> jiero: 今天 lainme 们都去聚会去了？
<jiero> pocoyo: 对吧，下午
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡你在哪里呢
<jiero> iMadper: 为什么这么漂亮的包都没人买啊 pocoyo  www.amazon.cn/dp/B00KW4MLJC
<iMadper> jiero: 还能再丑点儿?
<jiero> iMadper: 很漂亮好不，绝对是模特专用
<jiero> iMadper: 不过国内没有流行搭配的衣服，碎色的长衫
<iMadper> jiero: 国内什么衣服都能买得到....
<jiero> iMadper: 我不信
<jiero> iMadper: 我都买不到裤子
<jiero> iMadper:  Meaculpa也是
<iMadper> jiero: .... ....
<MoeIcenowy> 用脸认证。。。
<MoeIcenowy> 琳想到了pam-face-authencation
<qinglingquan> jiero: 你太挑了吧
<jiero> iMadper:  我腰围和臀围才相差 22 cm，就没个能用的！ cc qinglingquan
<qinglingquan> jiero: 体型挑:)
<MoeIcenowy> 这里的人都是什么性别啊。。。
<jiero> 还流行修身裤，蹲下都会勒
<qinglingquan> MoeIcenowy: XX XY
<MoeIcenowy> ？
<pocoyo> jiero: 包再好看 能干嘛？
<jiero> MoeIcenowy: 染色体
<MoeIcenowy> 我说的各自！
<jiero> pocoyo: 能外出时背着东西不太容易被车撞飞
<MoeIcenowy> 琳又不是小学生怎么会不知道染色体！
<jiero> MoeIcenowy: 看起来你不是小姑娘的口气。。。
<netsnail_> 还是xfce4用的比较爽
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper  找不到想要的姑娘啊
 * jiero 所以就一直2吧
<jiero> happyaron: 蓝莓姐和你们见面了？
<jiero> https://call.mozilla.com/#call/RpUMqTe8Fzs   谁打我电话？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Loop
 * jiero 摸摸 pocoyo``
<\u> 你們在 SFD?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给老公买酒 : 妻:老板,买一瓶米酒,给我老公的。 老板:一瓶就够了吗?你老公的酒量是有名的喔！ 妻:用喝的一瓶可能不够,用砸的一瓶就够了。 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464385 各位大神，最近一个朋友换了一台新的台式机，想在台式机上装一个ubuntu12.04，但是在安装之后发现无法上网，而且这个系统的界面都无法撑满整个屏幕（屏幕较大，是23寸的）。换了其他新的系统之后（12.10，13.04
<^k^>  ─> 等）均可以上网，屏幕也满了，但是朋友钟爱这个系统，非要我装。小弟觉得可能是网卡和显卡驱动的问题 …
<MoeIcenowy> 14.04不行？
<MoeIcenowy> 其实可以自己backport内核
<jackness> 为什么fedora的软件中心那么慢的
<gebjgd> jackness, fedora是个垃圾发行版
<jackness> gebjgd, 为什么 我刚装了 感觉很炫阿 比ubuntu绚丽
<gebjgd> jackness, 说的是发行版　谁说de　你配置完了更绚丽
<jackness> ge
<jackness> gebjgd, 可惜很多东西不一样 启动终端既然没有快捷键
<jackness> gebjgd, 你知道怎么安装flashplayer吗？
<jiero> jackness: 通用的
<jackness> jiero,为什么我不会安装啊
<alantse> nfs服务器（IP:192.168.1.249)设置 ：
<alantse> mount -t nfts /dev/sda7 /media/alan/media
<alantse> /dev/sda7为windows分区 ，
<alantse> nfs服务端/etc/exports配置添加了以下这句记录：
<alantse> /media/alan/media *(insecure,rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<alantse> 客户端使用showmount -e 192.168.1.249 可以查看到服务分享的目录/media/alan/media
<alantse> 但是客户端执行以下命令挂载时：
<alantse> sudo mount -t nfs4 192.168.1.249:/media/alan/media /mnt
<alantse> 错误提示为：mount.nfs4: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.249:/media/alan/Media
<^k^> alantse:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alantse> 这个怎么破？？
<alantse> 总是挂载不上，GOOGLE了说了权限设置有问题，但是在服务器/home/alan目录下mkdir一个新的目录分享出来，客户端又可以挂载，真不知道 问题出在了哪里
<gebjgd> alantse, 服务器上是ntfs?
<gebjgd> alantse, 需要ntfs3g
<alantse> WIN7的分区，挂载时，使用/etc/fstab文件自动挂载
<gebjgd> alantse, 需要ntfs3g
 * gebjgd 出门购物
<alantse> #/etc/fstab有一条命令：/dev/sda7 /media/alan/media ntfs defaults,locale=zh-CN.UTF-8 0 0
<alantse> gebjgd: 你的意思是自动挂载时，ntfs 改为ntfs3g??
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 紧急求救，怎样将多个台式机组成一个服务器？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464386 我只会简单用一用桌面版的Ubuntu，在服务器方面是小白 （可其余同事在Linux方面都是小白） 。领导吩咐让我将单位的6个12核的台式机组成一个72核的服务器 ，主要用于
<^k^>  ─> CFD之类的科学计算。 请教大家以下问题： 1、在哪能看到比较详细的教程，最好是中文的。我在网上找了好 …
<wzssyqa> lainme:  我到了
<wzssyqa> onlylove 估计在路上了
<alantse> gebjgd: 我在UBUNTU上重新挂载时，提示“未知文件系统类型“ntfs3g""
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 帝都的孩子真好
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 水牛你在哪里？
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 我又在看《武林外传》。。
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 征服还没看完呢吧？
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 快进了？
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 恩。。太压抑了。。
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 看到第七集
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 没有完整看过武林外传。只是偶尔看一集，偶尔看一集
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 小学时候的经典啊
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 大学了也是经典
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 现在重新看一看 觉得还是好看
<wzssyqa> M	
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 小时候是看热闹 现在看 觉得编剧写得很好
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 看恐怖片不
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 不敢看！！
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 同不敢
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 前几集佟掌柜对郭芙蓉很是指点啊～
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 前几集是什么？一直当个系列片看得
<FJKong> alantse: 文件系统就是ntfs吧
<alantse> FJKong: 那请问应该 如何设置 呢？？目前 我就是使用ntfs
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 郭芙蓉刚到同福客栈 娇生惯养 佟掌柜收留她 指导她
<Maya1> FJKong: 孔叔好～
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 确定不是虐待？
<FJKong> alantse: mount -t nfts  你这写错了啊
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 不是呀 佟湘玉对她挺好的 像个长辈一样关爱
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 拜孔叔
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 拜孔叔
<FJKong> wzssyqa  Maya1 拜见两位技术豪
<alantse> FJKong: 不好意思 ，这个是聊天时打错了，实际 挂载时没错
<FJKong> alantse: 你是要干嘛来? 再说一边?
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 记得小时候总是看不到新白娘子传奇第一集，想看长虫变人得
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 你们也管蛇叫长虫呀
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 必然啊
<FJKong> Maya1: 额 看来这个词儿用的比较广泛了
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 孔叔也是山东人吧？
<Maya1> FJKong: 孔叔每年过年回家咩～
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 昂 威海哒～
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 威海人好多呢
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 跟阿达姆还有 Maya1 都一个地儿
<Maya1> 哈哈
<FJKong> hackrf 那个王康也是文登的
<wzssyqa> FJKong: ！
<Maya1> 哇
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 你肯定也认识
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 认识
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 没蹭块板子玩?
<alantse> FJKong: /dev/sda7是nfs服务器win7的一个分区，我把它挂在ubuntu的/media/alan/media，NFS目录分享/media/alan/media,客户机使用showmount -e 192.168.1.249能看到/media/alan/media,但用mount -t nfs4 192.168.1.249:/media/alan/media /mnt/media时，提示mount.nfs4: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.249:/media/alan/Media
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 没有，一直觉得无线电很神奇，要了也不玩，就没要
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 你要了么
<alantse> FJKong: nfs 服务 器上mkdir /home/alan/nfs 测试挂载时，客户机又能正常挂载使用。
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 你以后还是老实看些色彩比较明快得吧
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 色彩明快。。
<wzssyqa> M
<Maya1> 这郭芙蓉太贱了～
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 那些压抑的我也不敢看
<ofan> Maya1: yoo
<Maya1> ofan: 摸摸大～
<ofan> .
<wzssyqa> ofan: 拜饭饭
<FJKong> wzssyqa: aron有一块
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 嗯，那个我知道。你没搞一块玩玩？
<ofan> Maya1: 不上g+了？
<Maya1> ofan: 你呀？
<ofan> g+快倒闭的样子
<Maya1> ofan: 咋都这么说
<ofan> Maya1: 给google抛弃了
<Maya1> ofan: 一个小正太也这么说。。
<ofan> ..
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 那玩儿发射功率太小了 还是着重于研究为主 我倒是玩无线电
<ofan> Maya1: 主要是“小正太”吧
<Maya1> ofan: 本来嘛 感觉最近信息流滚动得也不麻溜了
<Maya1> ofan: 太小看我了！！ 怎么会在意区区小正太！！
<ofan> Maya1: 以前我手贱一次性添加了500多个搞摄影的，现在一打开g+就是各国风景
<Maya1> ofan: 哈哈哈
<Maya1> ofan: 你回来了吗
<ofan> Maya1: 没欸
<ofan> 依然在流浪
<alantse> FJKong: 我也玩无线 电呢，不过现在呼号还没下来，等待着
<ofan> 到处浪~
<FJKong> alantse: 哟? 刚考的?
<\u> ofan: 畢業了？
<Maya1> ofan: 浪～
<alantse> FJKong: 不是，几年了
<ofan> \u: not yet
<FJKong> alantse: 几年了还没下来??
<alantse> FJKong: 广东的粤证，遇到改革，现在都还不知道 什么 时候 可以
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 你还想用来攻击ETC？
<alantse> FJKong: 等 几年 了
<FJKong> alantse: 太坑了 北京一个月就下来了
<alantse> 帝都就是好
<FJKong> alantse: 你考个一区的呼号异地发射吧
<ofan> 帝都哪里好？
<alantse> FJKong: 飞去1区考？
<FJKong> alantse: 当旅游了反正 lol
<FJKong> alantse: 广州是7区吧我记得
<alantse> FJKong: 主要是空闲时间 不够
<alantse> FJKong: 是的
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 无线电在我看来有点像玄学
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 咋?
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 觉得像魔法
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 你说的是短波么
<Maya1> ofan: 帝都公交便宜。。
<Maya1> lol
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 有什么区别么
<alantse> FJKong: 今年出了几批新证，旧证的更换也在进行，但历史遗留问题较多
<Niac> 好蛋疼啊 无聊死了
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 玩无线电分两拨儿人, 一种玩UV段的 传播距离比较近 视距传播, 一种玩短波 靠天波电离层反射传播 条件好了通全球
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 考个呼号吧 苏总
<alantse> FJKong: 无线电=无限垫 ：D
<\u> ofan: 間隔多久可以再投？
<FJKong> alantse: 没错儿
<ofan> \u: 投什么？
<ofan> Maya1: 人多啊
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 你咋开始给帝都说话了？
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 我没有给帝都说话。。我这是羡慕嫉妒恨。。
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 似乎还是长波好玩
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 长三角交通太贵了。。
<FJKong> wzssyqa: Morse code 背了一个月了
<ofan> Maya1: 你在上海？
<Maya1> ofan: 南京呀
<ofan> Maya1: 哦哦 记错了。。
<Maya1> ofan: 不过现在南京地铁的价格都跟上海看齐了。。
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 北京也快涨价了
<ofan> Maya1: 南京到上海还是很近的
<Maya1> 公交车都尼玛两三块钱
<Maya1> ofan: 过几天去上海玩儿:-D
<ofan> Maya1: 10.1?
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 我听说北京公交车都5毛钱
<ofan> 人挤人啊
<wzssyqa> M
<Maya1> ofan: 哈哈 没办法啊 音乐节开在国庆啊
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 4毛
<\u> ofan: 哪裏浪？
<Maya1> ofan: 五一我也去过一回。。地铁站真是人山人海。。
<wzssyqa> 帝都的还有人要来面基么
<Maya1> 你们要面基啊
<Maya1> wzssyqa: 好便宜。。南京是4倍甚至6倍。。
<\u> wzssyqa: 在什麼地方
<wzssyqa> Maya1: 已经开始了
<wzssyqa> \u: 欧美汇
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 开始干啥
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 面基
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 你和aron都去面基了?
<ofan> \u: 学校里..
<ofan> Maya1: 所以我都避免人多地方
<Maya1> ofan: 四年了。。
<wzssyqa> FJKong: 嗯
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 哟了个西的
<Maya1> ofan: 挤惯了就好了。。
<ofan> Maya1: 不过大城市美女多
<ofan> 挤一挤也值得
<Maya1> ofan: 去年国庆在西安  回南京的时候在站台 全是下车和上车的  站台慢慢的全是人 有人出站有人进站  都走不动了。。 当时又急着上车，不要太刺激
<\u> ofan: 北京人太多接受不了……
<ofan> \u: 大城市嘛
<gebjgd> ofan, 最近怎么样
<ofan> gebjgd: 还不错
<gebjgd> ofan, 工签了？　　有白人妹子天天爱爱了？
<ofan> Maya1: \u 上次去北京坐地铁的感受是，能坐下就是胜利
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。
<\u> ofan: 我覺得能進去就是勝利……
<ofan> \u: 不被提前挤出来也是胜利
<ofan> lol
<gebjgd> ofan, 工作有着落了么
<Maya1> ofan: 需要勇气。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 打工中
<gebjgd> ofan, 还是先找白人妹子吧
<jackness> fedora我为什么连flashplayer都不会装啊
<\u> ofan: 求個公司投遞優先級列表……
<pocoyo> .tim
<pocoyo> .time
<ofan> \u: google,fb,twitter,amazon,microsoft...
<pocoyo> > Time.now
<\u> ofan: twitter有美國以外的嗎
<pocoyo> ^k^: sb了？
<pocoyo> > help
<ofan> \u: 有吧，欧洲应该有
<ofan> 英国什么的
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 给非htc手机，加reverse tethering功能。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464388 htc的手机，直接有internet传输，或者internet passthrough的菜单。sock连接下，就可以使用usb，通过电脑上网。脚本发过了。 nexus 5刷了cm11后，一直没搞定这个。今天看到一个指南，和我想要的方法一样
<^k^>  ─> 。forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287494&__utma=248941774.972488168.1411801672.1411801672.1411801672.1&__utmb=248941774.4.10.1411 …
<\u> https://about.twitter.com/careers/locations
<^k^> \u: ⇪ Working at Twitter
<gebjgd> ofan, 你不是去了一家创业公司么
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在就是创业
<gebjgd> ofan, 当老板了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 入股了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 被干股？
 * gebjgd 出门
<ofan> \u: 想去twitter?
<\u> ofan: 迷茫，沒想法
<ofan> \u: 大公司都投一遍吧
<\u> ofan: 你之前的那個列表？
<ofan> \u: 嗯 还有很多其实
<jackness> 你们要跳槽了吗？
<FJKong> wzssyqa: 给来帝都的胸低带去孔叔的问候哈
<\u> ofan: twitter據說錢多？
<ofan> \u: fb钱最多
<ofan> amazon最少，据了解是这样
<ofan> \u: 还有在西雅图的普遍比湾区的少，消费不一样，所以不好比
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice的writer干嘛无法显示图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464389 以前都没问题的，现在都不能显示图片。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-09-27 15:47
<jiero> ...很不习惯啊
<jiero> 以前都是不打电话都会送上门的。
<Maya1> 不习惯啥
<jiero> 大城市的快递非要给电话才送货么？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> Maya1: 人生好紧凑
<jiero> Maya1: 过期不候
<Maya1> 。。
<Maya1> jiero: 是你的终究是你的
<jiero> Maya1: 事后诸葛亮么
<Maya1> jiero: 我信命运。。
<jiero> Maya1: 我相信一切都是有原因的，无法决定命运
<jiero> Maya1: 所以有什么好相信的，一切都怀疑
 * jiero 一无所有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么时候才能放过我女儿 : 一天夜里,幂幂焦急的跑进妈妈房间说道:"妈妈---妈妈,我怕黑。" 闻言,其母抬头看着光着脚丫站在地板上的女儿,泪水夺眶而出,一把将幂幂抱在怀中,仰天吼道:"你们这些段子手什么时候才能放过我女儿?"
<mangmang> hao
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<thistuso-> hh
<thistuso-> 于是她妈被熏死了，^k^
<jiero>  ...
<jiero> 神和恶魔的事情
<jusss> 有什么好的壁纸推荐吗？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 壁纸推荐几个
<jusss> 壁纸，还有全实体键盘的android手机，还有香烟，来几个推荐，还有饮料，和内裤
<jackness> iMadper|Snore, 你一直不上线啊，我fedora用不来 我连flashplayer都不会装 软件中心太慢 还没有
<iMadper> jackness: 来了
<iMadper> jackness: 在帮妹子挑笔记本.
<Maya1> 啧啧
<jackness> iMadper, 这么爽啊 有妹子就是强大啊
<iMadper> jackness: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/10217/how-to-install-adobe-flash-on-fedora/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How to install Adobe Flash on Fedora? [closed] - Ask Fedora: Community Knowledge Base and Support Forum
<Maya1> iMadper, 这么爽啊 有妹子就是强大啊
<iMadper> Maya1: .... ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不用auto-complete了.
<jackness> iMadper, 发现fedora很帅气 但是就是我不会用 快捷键什么的跟ubuntu不一样
<iMadper> jackness: 没用过fedora....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome-terminal 无法修改字体为monaco http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464390 widon@widon-F3JR:~$ ls /usr/share/fonts/MONACO.TTF -l -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65704 9月 27 18:29 /usr/share/fonts/MONACO.TTF widon@widon-F3JR:~$ ls ~/.fonts/ -l total 68 -rw-r--r-- 1 widon widon 65704 9月 27 18:42 MONACO.TTF 字体都下载好，然后拷贝进
<^k^>  ─> 相应目录了，可是gnome terminal死活找不到这个文件 该执行都执行了 widon@widon-F3JR:~$ mkfontscale widon@widon-F3JR:~$ m …
<jackness> iMadper, 你用的是什么啊 发现我还是适合用ubuntu
<iMadper> jackness: 以前是arch. 现在是ubuntu
<jackness> iMadper, 你发给我网页打都打不开 网速怎么会那么差劲的
<iMadper> jackness: 偶尔有打deb包的需求.
<jiero> iMadper: 今天也活动了？
<iMadper> jackness: 翻墙.
<iMadper> jiero: 我从不参加的
<jackness> iMadper, ubuntu不错
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。再次感谢你
<iMadper> jackness: deb包太烂.
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jackness> iMadper, 我翻墙看看
<jiero> iMadper: 我准备去当义工了。不知道自己干什么好无聊了。
<iMadper> jiero: 义工也无聊.
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。就是能认识一些人。
<jiero> iMadper:  虽然我不知道我想认识什么样的人
<jiero> iMadper:  比呆着可能好些。
 * archl 荒废了 27年人生。
<archl> oh, its archl my nick for gaming
<mk3548208> 这年头pptp vpn不太好使了，流量一大就断线，天天要上ikev2
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 肉翻才是正道
<jackness> iMadper, 如何贴图 我点了分享图片了 然后截图怎么上传呢？
<iMadper> jackness: /topic 里面有写
<mk3548208> gebjgd, 肉身翻墙好使？
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 必须好用
<mk3548208> gebjgd, goagent听说也不好使了
<jackness> iMadper, 帮我解决个看视频的问题 http://imagebin.org/320677
<jackness> iMadper, 这个视频我看不了
<iMadper> jackness: 连接发过来
<mk3548208> gebjgd, 我最近都在用ikev2 vpn,这样比较稳定
<jackness> iMadper, http://imagebin.org/320677
<iMadper> jackness: 我说视频链接...
<jackness> iMadper, http://www.wasu.cn/wap/Play/show/id/3973319?refer=video.baidu.com
<^k^> jackness: ⇪ 极速前进：极速前进S24E11 最新、最全的电视节目
<iMadper> jackness: 是html5
<iMadper> jackness: 可能你的系统还没安装解码器
<iMadper> jackness: 去装gstreamer的一堆包吧
<jackness> iMadper, 有教程吗 安装gsteamer
<iMadper> jackness: google一搜大把教程
<jackness> iMadper, 我用的是fedora 好吧 我试试看
<jackness> iMadper, 已经安装了 不是那个问题http://imagebin.org/320680
<iMadper> jackness: bad 和 ugly都没有安装啊
<iMadper> gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10 gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0 gstreamer0.10-alsa:amd64 gstreamer0.10-nice:amd64 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:amd64 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly:amd64
<iMadper> jackness: 我电脑上特别多gstreamer的插件....
<jackness> bad和ugly它怎么不装 如何手动安装啊？
<jackness> iMadper,  bad和ugly它怎么不装 如何手动安装啊？
<iMadper> jackness: 我手头没有fedora帮你试, 只能你自己查了
<jackness> iMadper, 好的 我试试看 谢谢
<jackness> iMadper, 安装命令无效啊 说没有软件包啊
<jackness> iMadper, sudo yum install gstreamer-plugins-bad
<jackness> 这个命令无效
<jiero> jackness: 命名可能不同，自己查一下吧。 别让 iMadper 帮你搜。
<jackness> jiero, 命名不同 那我该怎么搜啊
<jiero> jackness: 自己想办法
<jackness> jiero, 好的 还是谢谢
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
<thistuso-> ls
<jiero> iMadper: 喝了冰锐，想起上次是和她一起喝的，还是放心不下哈
<iMadper> jiero: 慢慢就放下了
<jiero> iMadper: 我不追她，但是担心
<jiero> iMadper: 那种心动的感觉消失了，单纯的是对朋友的关心
<iMadper> jiero: 有时间了去找她玩儿呗
<iMadper> jiero: 你经常能有时间啊
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。
<MoeIcenowy> 大家好
<^k^> MoeIcenowy:点点点.  20:35
<MoeIcenowy> 这里好多感情问题
<mangmang> 好
<world> 卧室妹子
<world> 这里有c++大婶吗
<world> 求指导
<jiero> world: 老姑娘了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> 深圳娃, 坐标太硬
<jiero> cherrot http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/565747 你最重要的
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Nikon 尼康 AF-S VR 24-120/4G ED 镜头 4999元包邮 _锐意网优惠_什么值得买
<mangmang> 有没有四川的
<jiero> iMadper: 座标？
<MoeIcenowy> 基佬应该不需要妹子吧
<jiero> iMadper:  我刚花了1块3买了4天搜狐会员，它们就把我封了！
<jiero> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> jiero: 为啥封了???
<jiero> iMadper: 我是手机登录的，找不回密码，不给发验证码，无法登录
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 哎, 吃饱了, 写代码去
<jackness> 哇  你们好轻松啊
<jackness> 我的java啊 怎么那么难呢
<MoeIcenowy> ？
<MoeIcenowy> 琳java是入门语言
<MoeIcenowy> 小学二年级学的
<jackness> 哇 你好厉害啊
<jackness> 我不是计算机专业的
<mangmang> 确实厉害
<jackness> 我花了两万培训了 还是没搞定java所有问题呢
<mangmang> 我也不是计算机专业，现在有点兴趣想了解，看看大家都怎么玩的
<jiero> jackness:  2万！！！
<jiero> jackness: 。。。
 * iMadper <- 从google培训出来的
<mangmang> 这么贵
 * iMadper 不会就google...
 * slucx 感觉会有java的都是高人
<jackness> jiero, 贷款模式 总计2万
<jiero> 好贵。
<jackness> jiero, 包括四个多月的吃住还有学费 2万都不止
<jiero> jackness: 没啥可说的。
<jackness> jiero, 达内太贵了 教得还没有尚硅谷还有传智播客教的好
 * jiero 不懂
<jackness> jiero, 你们都是大神啊 当然厉害 我属于小菜鸟 希望有一天能飞起来
<slucx> 达内就是水窝，以找工作为目的的
<jiero> jackness: 我不是大神
<jiero> 多数人不能自学东西的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • WineQQ2013SP6-20140102-Longene在14.04上使用时提示版本太低 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464394 平时需要给客户做远程，需要要用QQ啊。。。 用QQ官网的安装不上。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fysd — 2014-09-27 21:02
<roylez> jiero: 我今天写了个alfred的workflow
<roylez> jiero: 还是比较好写的
<jiero> roylez:  主席是工具狂啊。
<jiero> roylez:  你的好机油 MeaCu1pa 来了
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  大叔好忙啊好忙啊
<jackness> jiero, 你是做什么工作的
<jackness> jiero, 你不是大神吗？
<world> cout << "I can beat you"
<world> cout << ":-D"
<world> jackness, 你好
<jackness> world, 你好 有什么事情吗？
<jusss> roylez: 向vps传文件用啥？开ftp？
<world> jackness, cout << "I can beat you"
<MoeIcenowy> sftp啊
<MoeIcenowy> jusss: sftp
<jackness> world, 什么意思 你能打我？
<jusss> MoeIcenowy: 哦
<world> jackness, cout << "show your java code"
<world> jackness, cout << "I want to learn java, can you teach me"
<jackness> world, 我的java水平只是起步阶段 我教你还是太菜了，推荐你看毕向东java基础视频 网上有下载 自己找 估计三个月就能出师了
<roylez> jusss: scp不行吗？ lftp sftp://xxx 不行吗？
<world> jackness, cout << "OK"
<jackness> world, 你是学什么的 多大啊？
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 我们今天就差一土豪请客了，下次叫上你
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<jusss> roylez: 我win7
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<jiero> happyaron:  拜见蓉蓉
<happyaron> jusss: 得赶紧给你起个外号，要不然没法拜了都
<FJKong> happyaron: 妈蛋 倒腾一天路由器 最后竟然挂了
<jiero> happyaron: 拜见蓉蓉大神
<happyaron> FJKong: 恭喜恭喜
<FJKong> happyaron: 有一种想死的感觉
<happyaron> jiero: 你叫的肯定不是我
<happyaron> FJKong: 再买一个
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见七大洲遨游四处傲娇妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 这显然不是我
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧，亲亲茸茸毛
<happyaron> jiero: 边去
<happyaron> jiero: 这也不是我
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸毛亲
<jusss> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 还不是我
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见点点点壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron:  哈皮壕
<jusss> roylez: 额，mingw竟然带着scp…
<roylez> jusss: 用filezilla连sftp
<happyaron> jiero: 我就不是壕
<jiero> happyaron: 赶紧上照片
<happyaron> jiero: 你让 freeflying 和 adam 把脸往哪放
<happyaron> jiero: 我的照片网上有啊
<jusss> happyaron: 来推荐几款全键盘android
<jiero> happyaron: 不是今天活动么
<happyaron> jusss: 没有推荐。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 我没去啊
<jiero> happyaron:  噢
<jiero> happyaron: 结果去了的都是一群沉默多的么。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 关机就自动重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464395 小弟装的win7和ubuntu双系统，遇到一个很有意思的问题，机器上装的ubuntu一关机就自动重启，很有意思。装了三个版本的ubuntu都这样。不知道是硬件问题还是软件问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rplayyang — 2014-09-27 21
<^k^>  ─> :22
<jiero> happyaron: 蜗牛我都没知道
<happyaron> 不知啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你说活动是sfd么
<happyaron> 蜗牛在这儿的id多少来着。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  不是见 lainme 么
<happyaron> jiero: 今天清华sfd，我没去
<jiero> happyaron:  清华 sfd那个。。。大家会干嘛
<happyaron> 不知道啊
<happyaron> 不要问我
<jiero> happyaron: 你有经验啊
<happyaron> 没有经验啊
<happyaron> 多年不参与了
<jiero> happyaron: 噢
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见风扇
<happyaron> pocoyo: 拜见水牛
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见have money并且reset了的康哥壕
<jiero> pocoyo: 水牛怎么会在这里的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 蓉蓉好啊
<pocoyo> jiero: 我不一值在这里吗
<happyaron> FJKong: 还没搞定么
<jiero> pocoyo: 最近终于晋升了？
<FJKong> happyaron: 重启之后没ip了 草
<pocoyo> jiero: 你？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我都不工作了
<jiero> pocoyo: 我从来没有干一件事超过几个月
<happyaron> FJKong: reset
<pocoyo> jiero: 那你底子厚课本
<pocoyo> 啊
<pocoyo> happyaron: 蓉蓉现在做什么工作呢
<jiero> pocoyo: ？什么意思。。。
<jusss> roylez: scp很好
<happyaron> pocoyo: 软件攻城狮
<jiero> pocoyo: 我脸皮厚才是真的
<mk3548208> ping与pong有何不同
<onlylove> 问这个做啥
<mk3548208> 最近在解析websocket协议，里面涉及到传输数据帧的问题,opcode项有Ping和pong
<thistuso-> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqld
<happyaron> onlylove: wzssyqa 估计还没到家呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 额……好吧，够远
<onlylove> mk3548208: 接收到Ping帧后将响应Pong帧， 主要用于检测网络连接情况。
<happyaron> thistuso-: onlylove 应该早着呢
<happyaron> thistuso-: 额发错了
<onlylove> mk3548208: http://cddxhy.blog.163.com/blog/static/339992832012112412021954/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ WebSocket 规范 - cddxhy的日志 - 网易博客
<mk3548208> onlylove, thanks,以为握手就能像普通socket那样操作了，没想到接受和发送数据才是个坑
<happyaron> thistuso-:  libmysqld-dev
<onlylove> mk3548208: 看频道聊天也知道啊
<mk3548208> onlylove, http://blog.csdn.net/yeypnet/article/details/20672361，还是这篇具体
<^k^> mk3548208: ⇪ Websocket协议数据帧传输和关闭连接 - WO的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我又不搞那个，频道为了验证某人在不在，ping，如果在就回复pong
<jusss`> onlylove: 传了张图片 http://jusss.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: jusss's stuff
<mk3548208> onlylove, 因为里面提到了pong，不知道pong是什么，所以就问一下
<onlylove> mk3548208: 无非是请求和回复的关系
<onlylove> jusss`: 你要做啥
<onlylove> jusss`: 仅仅是好玩还是啥
<onlylove> jusss`: 你要是怕它闲着，可以弄个wiki啥的
<mangmang> quit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 显卡DP接口接显示器输出音频怎么搞？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464397 我暂时用的光盘试用，已经添加了附加驱动里的显卡驱动，但电脑没声音，我查看设置里的声音，有两个选择，一个是数字输出（s/piif)，一个是模拟输出，选哪一个都没有声音，请教下要怎
<^k^>  ─> 么搞才有声音？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 manyuele — 2014-09-27 22:21
<thistuso-> happyaron: gentoo
<jackness_> iMadper, 有时间吗？问你个问题
<jackness_> 什么情况啊
<jackness_> 为什么视频看不了
<jackness_> 我郁闷死了 我要风了
<jackness_> 好吧 发泄完了
<jusss`> happyaron: iphone6有非合约机卖吗？官网上就看到了合约机$199
<onlylove> jusss`: 准备买水货？
<jusss`> onlylove: 打算换手机了，699的中兴用1年多了，现在信号经常1格，我都无语了
<jusss`> onlylove: 在外面用百度地图死活搜不出来
<onlylove> jusss`: 今天玩过土豪荣的p7，感觉不错，为何要买肾6？
<Questionier> 新人报道，大家\(^o^)/~
<onlylove> jusss`: 剁手兴果然想的周到，连一年后你要换机器都想到了
<jusss`> onlylove: p7是?
<onlylove> jusss`: huawei
<jusss`> onlylove: 感觉和zte差不多
<jusss`> onlylove: 是不是该换个小米之类的
<onlylove> jusss`: 和zte差不多？
<jusss`> onlylove: 有700左右的吗
<onlylove> jusss`: 你确定？
<jusss`> 超过700就不要了
<MoeIcenowy> 红米
<onlylove> jusss`: 700左右的……
<MoeIcenowy> P7要2000吧
<onlylove> jusss`: 算了，你喜欢啥买啥去吧
<onlylove> MoeIcenowy: 2000多
<jusss`> onlylove: 低端货都一样，可能高档货差距大吧
<jusss`> onlylove: 我只买700左右的，再高买不起呀，我想换个全键盘，是不是改考虑死了好久的诺基亚
<onlylove> jusss`: nokia哪里有全键盘？E系列？
<onlylove> jusss`: 那不是塞班的么
<iMadper> 买塞班还不如买黑莓. 毕竟塞班死了, 黑莓还活着.
<onlylove> iMadper: wp有全键盘的么
<jusss`> 黑莓还是死贵
<jusss`> 都死了，还卖那么贵，
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道诶, 好像没? 以前的window mobile倒是有不少全键盘的
<onlylove> jusss`: bb活着啊
<jusss`> 你看人家几百的小米，都比黑莓好，
<jusss`> 不要嘲笑
<onlylove> 我不说啥了
<onlylove> 你不让嘲笑
<onlylove> 小米真的比BB好？
<jusss`> 不要谈黑莓技术 体验什么的，你问国人买死贵又用不到的黑莓还是几百的小米
<jusss`> 大家都要小米
<onlylove> 那那些大公司为何给出差人士配BB还是配小米
<FJKong> happyaron: uboot不动
<onlylove> jusss`: 你不是BB 的目标用户，所以你觉得不好
<jusss`> 黑莓最出名的服务还是没国人买，运营商也不搞
<FJKong> 我喜欢bb
<jusss`> onlylove: 现在都是配iphone
<onlylove> jusss`: 你当我傻，我之前做IT的时候，都是BB
<jusss`> onlylove: 你看电影里，不是iphone就是三星
<onlylove> jusss`: 电影里……
<FJKong> pb里面8700
<onlylove> jusss`: 电影里，杜拉拉还就凭一句my name is dulala获得外企offer呢
<onlylove> jusss`: 你要试试不？
<jusss`> onlylove: 黑莓支持shadowsocks吗
<jusss`> onlylove: 支持ssh 1080p吗
<iMadper> FJKong: uboot都不动? 拿没办法tftp了?
<jusss`> onlylove: 支持卡片操作吗
<iMadper> FJKong: ... 你怎么刷会刷到boot loader??? 你这手段也是炫酷啊
<FJKong> iMadper: 能进到uboot控制台 选了固件点上传后就不动了 等死我了
<iMadper> FJKong: 你有debug cable? 土豪!
<onlylove> jusss`: 算了算了，黑莓渣的要死，还死贵，你赢了
<iMadper> FJKong: 我上次砖了之后, 用tftp刷的. 你能用tftp?
<FJKong> iMadper: 妹的 明天再弄吧 弄一天
<iMadper> FJKong: 啥牌子的路由器?
<iMadper> FJKong: netgear的话, tftp万能.
<FJKong> iMadper: 720N啊 我刚买的
<jusss`> onlylove: 它要是卖800，我就勉为其难的买它了
<iMadper> FJKong: 哦... ...
<jusss`> onlylove: 现在硬件不赚钱，都卖服务
<FJKong> iMadper: 弄个便携的
<jusss`> onlylove: 就它还是死贵
<iMadper> FJKong: 恩, 赞.
<FJKong> iMadper: 现在最土豪刷openwrt是哪款?
<jusss`> onlylove: 300多dpi的手机，就要600左右，2年前可买不了
<FJKong> iMadper: 那天去nancy那边看见一桌子上放俩新的netgear
<onlylove> FJKong: 你问问adam那netgear卖不
<FJKong> onlylove: 啥型号
<onlylove> jusss: 我不买BB，原因很简单，我不是它的目标客户
<onlylove> FJKong: 忘了，我就记得adam有个netgear
<FJKong> onlylove: 办公室好多 各种netgear
<onlylove> FJKong: 要不你就去openwrt的list里面看看，找最贵的那个
<FJKong> onlylove: 手贱了 折腾一下午的成果 木有了
<onlylove> FJKong: 多大事，再折腾一天，反正这个没有KPI
<FJKong> onlylove: 我打算去打会dota 坑一会队友去
<onlylove> FJKong: 不像我，写个case脚本，天天被问进度
<onlylove> FJKong: 人家都5黑，你是对面派来的？
<FJKong> onlylove: 啥case?
<onlylove> FJKong: 就是自动安装配置软件
<onlylove> FJKong: 因为是多语言的，所以要截图啥的
<FJKong> onlylove: shell的?
<onlylove> FJKong: c#
<onlylove> FJKong: 我现在工作和linux没啥关系
<FJKong> onlylove: 吸鲨扑没用过..
<onlylove> FJKong: 有现成的库，直接调用就是
<FJKong> onlylove: 只再mono下试了几个简单货
<onlylove> FJKong: 只需要把页面上元素的位置定义下，然后调用现成的库完成鼠标键盘动作
<FJKong> onlylove: 坐标?
<onlylove> FJKong: xpath
<jackness> 你们还不睡觉啊
<jackness> 跟我一样失眠了吗
<onlylove> jackness: 明天上班不爽
<jackness> onlylove, 我最近都在家办公 反正也出差办公解决了
<onlylove> jackness: 今天还在海龙遇到一群恶心人的
<FJKong> onlylove: 明还上班?
<onlylove> FJKong: 调休
<onlylove> FJKong: 28号11号
<FJKong> onlylove: 准备欢度十一了啊
<jackness> onlylove, 海龙是商场吗 你今天买电脑的？
<onlylove> jackness: 是的
<onlylove> jackness: 闹心了，没买成
<onlylove> jackness: 回家买好了
<onlylove> jackness: 反正不差那几百块
<FJKong> onlylove: 虾米情况?
<jackness> onlylove, 哪一款发个链接来看看
<onlylove> FJKong: 那种拉客的你知道
<onlylove> jackness: toshiba l50at11s1
<FJKong> onlylove: 甭鸟他们不得了
<onlylove> FJKong: 喵的，整个中关村我就没见有toshiba的店子
<jackness> onlylove, 是toshiba吧
<onlylove> FJKong: 也没见fujitsu的
<onlylove> jackness: 我拼错了么？
<onlylove> jackness: 东芝
<onlylove> FJKong: 都有买不要想的想法了
<onlylove> 谁知道不要想的质量到底咋样啊
<FJKong> onlylove: 价格不算贵倒是
<FJKong> onlylove: 你咋选了这款
<onlylove> FJKong: 15寸，才2.0的重量？好像是的
<onlylove> FJKong: 而且要玩游戏
<onlylove> FJKong: 专门找了这么个机器
<onlylove> FJKong: 备选就是不要想的机器了
<onlylove> FJKong: 如果不玩游戏，就奔高分屏去了
<FJKong> onlylove: 还是得外接个显示器 我现在笔记本盖子天天是合上的状态
<onlylove> FJKong: 考虑游戏对显卡的压力，选择1366这渣分辨率
<jackness> onlylove, 3800左右的吗 你看中日本产品啊 预装是dos系统吧 你也要
<onlylove> jackness: 民族主义？
<onlylove> jackness: 没啥，你给来个更好的
<onlylove> jackness: 预装homebasic的win7能用？
<jusss> onlylove: 高分 轻薄是首选呀
<onlylove> jackness: 还是basic的win8能用
<onlylove> jusss: 我得考虑游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 这个机器是折中的选择
<jackness> onlylove, 系统你反正会重装的 其实没什么为什么不买个i7处理器的
<onlylove> jackness: 为什么要买i7？
<onlylove> jackness: 为那点性能，多花2000多，值得？
<jackness> onlylove, 不是更强大吗 广告都说要有强大的心
<onlylove> jackness: i5够用，我为毛要买i7，没见我选的那机器是标压U
<jackness> onlylove, 你现在电脑用什么系统
<onlylove> jackness: 现在多少机器是i5 4200Ud
<jackness> onlylove, 标压u是什么意思
<onlylove> jackness: win7 ultra debian stable
<onlylove> jackness: 你连这个都不知道啊？
<jackness> onlylove, 我的机器是i5
<jackness> onlylove, 2012年买的
<onlylove> jackness: 标准电压，4200M的，是标压，4200U的是低压，4200Y的是超低压，4200H的是高频
<jackness> onlylove, 你也是用的虚拟机啊？
<onlylove> jackness: dual boot
<onlylove> jackness: 虚拟机作甚
<jackness> onlylove, 你是双系统啊
<onlylove> jackness: 我说的不够明白？
<jackness> onlylove, 电压这个我不懂啊 是不是越高越好啊
<onlylove> jackness: 你没必要明白
<jusss> onlylove: 硬盘缓存多大
<jackness> onlylove, 我是win7旗舰 然后用的虚拟机 我不想装双系统 我怕我弄不好
<jusss> onlylove: 买卖ssd？
<onlylove> jackness: 我只能和你说，Y结尾是1.2G主频，U是1.6G，M是2.4G H是2.8G
<onlylove> jusss: 笔记本一般8或者16吧，有32的
<onlylove> jackness: 有毛弄不好的
<onlylove> jackness: 不就是双显卡么
<jackness> onlylove, 你有qq吗？加你好友啊
<jackness> 这个聊天比qq累
<jusss> 有
<onlylove> jackness: 换句话说，i74500U的实际性能和i5 4210M相当
<onlylove> 我没QQ
<jusss> 他有的
<onlylove> jusss: 多少啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道就说有》？
<jackness> 我的电脑是2.5
<jackness> 主频的
<jackness> 好不好啊
<onlylove> M的主频可能我记错了，不是2.4就是2.6，可以睿频到3.X
<jusss> onlylove: you had
<onlylove> jusss: long long ago
<jackness> 我想你帮我评价评价我的电脑 我花了6000多 2012年买的
<jusss> onlylove: 所有你有qq
<onlylove> 我不关心
<jackness> 有qq就好了 我可以直接截图给你看我的电脑配置
<onlylove> jusss: I have lost my password
<onlylove> I won't fix your computer
<jusss> onlylove: 他英文比我差…
<onlylove> 我不会帮谁评价电脑问题
<onlylove> 你买了就买了
<jusss> jackness: mbp retina买这个就对了
<jackness> 你水平高 我就喜欢懂硬件的 好让我买电脑有点想法
<onlylove> 水平高，所以各方面顾虑多，还不如啥都不懂
<FJKong> onlylove: 哈哈
<jackness> 苹果系统是奢侈品 我暂时不会考虑 没有钱
<onlylove> 小白买电脑，有人推荐某畅销型号，和商家咬死，我就要某某及其
<jackness> 我iphone都没有的
<FJKong> onlylove: 像我就是不动电脑的小白 就买看着顺眼的货
<onlylove> s/及其/机器/
<onlylove> FJKong: 你比我幸福，我选这个机器犹豫了好久
<onlylove> FJKong: 因为一开始想买不要想的Y400的，那机器显卡更好
<jusss> 就跟当你不知道穿什么的时候，穿armani就对了
<FJKong> jusss: 我只听说不知道打啥的时候打八万准没错
<onlylove> jusss: armani好贵，我都穿以纯的
<onlylove> FJKong: 这啥梗……
<jusss> onlylove: 你应该穿ysl lol
<onlylove> jusss: ysl是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 转为女性服务
<jackness> 你们真有钱 都是聊奢侈品
<jackness> onlylove, 你有
<jusss> onlylove: miumiu也不错，可以装纯
<onlylove> jackness: 我有啥？
<jackness> onlylove, 你有imadper的qq吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 我自己都不用QQ，你问我别人的QQ，你觉得靠谱？
<jackness> onlylove, 为什么你连qq都不用的啊 难道你们公司都是用飞球吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 真不好意思，公司规定，严禁使用QQ
<jackness> onlylove, 你是什么公司啊 作什么的
<jackness> onlylove, 你觉得推荐我去红帽子上班这件事靠谱吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 你管我做什么的，公司不让用QQ很稀奇？
<onlylove> jackness: 我怎么知道靠谱不，我又没去过
<jackness> onlylove, 不让用不希奇 希奇的是没有qq
<onlylove> jackness: 至于推荐，就是把你简历直接丢内网上，HR是不是想看你看HR心情
<onlylove> jackness: 很久之前有，后来连号码带密码都忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 哪个你什么时候把我拉你们公司去，咱这都商量一年多了
<jackness> onlylove, qq开始十几年了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM傻，去哪里不行，aron今天才问我为啥不找个更好的
<onlylove> jackness: 十几年……
<jusss> onlylove: 我这不是要技术没有，要经验没有
<onlylove> jackness: 很遗憾的告诉你，我知道qq的时候是1998年
<jackness> onlylove, 我也是 我也是1998知道qq的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以要你带带我
<onlylove> jusss: 我带不了你，真心的，adobe刚解散，我公司一大批员工要安置
<FJKong> onlylove: 一个哥们再adobe 不知道咋样了
<FJKong> onlylove: 听说是N+5好像
<onlylove> FJKong: outsource还是regular，regular是n+5
<onlylove> FJKong: outsource一分钱没有
<FJKong> onlylove: 应该是regular
<onlylove> FJKong: 问问拿到啥颜色信封
<onlylove> FJKong: 听说绿色的是今年10月底
<FJKong> onlylove: 擦 这节骨眼谁好意思问这
<onlylove> FJKong: 那就抓紧公司里面张罗合适的位置
<onlylove> FJKong: 听说美图秀秀欢迎adobe员工去就职
<jusss> onlylove: 我哥让我发简历去北京，我表哥希望我还留在石家庄做用友软件的服务，我现在比较纠结
<onlylove> jusss: 你先做着服务，简历也发
<jusss> onlylove: 财务上的东西真难懂
<onlylove> jusss: 有人找你再说
<onlylove> jusss: 现在很多公司不靠谱的
<jusss> onlylove: 而且用友这种开发都是二次开发
<onlylove> jusss: 表看不起二次，很赚钱的
<jusss> onlylove: 用.net c擦擦 vb 这种
<onlylove> 擦，12点了，你们玩，我睡觉去
<onlylove> jusss: 不用.net用啥
<jusss> onlylove: c
<jusss> 所有程序都yongc多好
<onlylove> jusss: C是做基础的
<jusss> onlylove: 那py吧
<onlylove> jusss: 所有程序用C，那网站不哭死
<jusss> onlylove: 有php
<onlylove> jusss: 从之前的perl cgi，到后来的python java ror 还有php，哪个不行
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似lisp也可以
<jusss> onlylove: 知乎还是果壳就是scheme
<onlylove> jusss: 果壳是py
<jusss> onlylove: 豆瓣不清楚
<onlylove> jusss: 豆瓣也是py
<jackness> 对 这个我知道 豆瓣是python写的
<onlylove> jusss: 淘宝目前是java
<jusss> onlylove: o
<jusss> onlylove: 睡觉去了，晚安
<onlylove> jusss: 现存的perl是slashdot
<jusss> vim和emacs碰，vim死，perl和py，perl死，c和lisp，lisp死，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 周末干嘛呢
<gebjgd> knownbad 周末干嘛呢
<FJKong> gebjgd: 购物回家了么
<gebjgd> FJKong 出去几趟了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: recover archlinux
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: jagd 测试了 bumblebee 下边显卡驱动性能是正常的，所以又装回来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不碰arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 破包太多了
<Rabbit-0x71> hi all
<^k^> Rabbit-0x71:点点点.  04:45
<jackness> 大家早上好 我又一个晚上失眠
<roylez> jackness: 为啥？
<jackness> roylez, 不知道是不是压力大吧 我的java水平和同学比差太多 所以我天天恶补
<roylez> jackness: ....
<roylez> jackness: 水平越低越好
<jackness> roylez, 我要吃饭的
<roylez> jackness: 别跟人走一样的路
<roylez> jackness: 好好学bash和脚本，外面需要sys admin的很多，但是相关的技能学校是不培养的
<jackness> roylez, 你有什么好建议呢  我一个月才4千块 我都觉得高了 要拼命干
<roylez> jackness: 想干什么就学什么，不要管其他人。决定自己下，风险自己担
<jackness> 可是我不懂太多bash和脚本的东西 我只懂一些java的皮毛
<roylez> jackness: 家里只留Linux，用一年你也可以跟人吹bash和脚本了
<jackness> roylez, 我是用虚拟机的 有些东西linux还是不方便 比如看学习视频 有些看不了在linux下
<roylez> jackness: 我10年在家用Linux，为啥没你的问题？现在用Mac了，才10来天就觉得舒服了
<roylez> jackness: 自己下不了狠心，想着什么扣扣或者渣渣游戏
<jackness> roylez, 被你说中了，我就是还是缺乏信心和决心 不过我崇尚free的概念
<roylez> jackness: 想偷懒的时候说要free，拿工资的时候又嫌少，这是个死循环。鱼和熊掌不能兼得，想明白，做取舍
<jackness> roylez, 我崇尚一种说法 free software not free beer
<roylez> jackness: 我其实根本不在乎是不是盗版。我只是要个省心的Linux
<roylez> jackness: Windows太难打理了，杀毒磁盘整理这啊那啊的
<jackness> roylez, 从我使用linux这段时间看 windows傻瓜式还是太有吸引力了
<roylez> jackness: 没啥好说了...
<roylez> jackness: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e11ec58jw1ekretgl4duj20cs0d1gmq.jpg
<jackness> roylez, 激光剑？
<roylez> jackness: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9bf7c245jw1ekpsqnbabnj20hs0kygp2.jpg
<roylez> jackness: 无聊图而已
<jackness> roylez, 蛮有意思的
<roylez> jackness: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/53baa713gw1ekr58aty99g20a005ke85.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<jackness> roylez, 说实话 我今天向把FEDORA弄个fcitx 结果看到一半教程 我居然不会操作了 结果就失败了 又重新弄个ibus 我怀念搜狗打字快 这点就看出来门槛了
<roylez> jackness: fcitx也可以用搜狗词库
<jackness> roylez, windows还是门槛要低一点
<jackness> 问题是我安装fcitx失败了
<jackness> ibus不能导入搜狗字典吗
<roylez> jackness: ibus也可以
<roylez> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5c7ea676jw1ekq0jtv1iwj20fa0axmyj.jpg
<jackness> roylez, 怎么弄 有教程吗 发个链接我看看
<roylez> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/56682a80gw1ekqqrvrwehj20dj04zaas.jpg
<roylez> jackness: 百度或者Google一把就出来的，哪里会放心上
<jackness> roylez, 那我搜看看吧 这个输入法打字骑马满了一半
<roylez> jackness: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a7225920gw1ejz3iyouogj20nc0bq764.jpg
<jackness> roylez, 你发图片为什么这么快
<roylez> jack77213: 复制粘贴为啥不快
<roylez> jack77213: 都是煎蛋上转来的
<yunfan> jackness: 你骑什么马
<jackness> yunfan, 什么？
<yunfan> jackness: 你不是说打字骑马满了一半么  我对一边打字一边骑马的大牛很感兴趣
<jackness> yunfan, 我是说打字起码慢了一半 对不起你了 我不是想这样的 这个输入法不如搜狗打起来顺手
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • how to install fcitx? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464409 http://imagebin.org/320718 why 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-09-28 6:20
<tenzu> happyaron: ??
<jackness> iMadper, 你在吗？你用qq吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫人买画 : 一位夫人到画商那儿去买画,她挑来挑去,挑中了一幅静物画,画上有一束花、一碟火腿和一个面包圈。 夫人问:"这幅要卖多少钱?" "50个美元,这可是非常便宜的了。" "可是,我前两天看见的一幅画,几乎和这幅一模一样,才卖25个美元。" "那它一定画得不如这
<RainFlying> 原来今天要上班啊
<perr> iMadper: bios启动速度能调优么?
<perr> iMadper: 系统秒起,但bios慢
<iMadper> jackness: 不用qq.
<eexp> googleusercontent在pac里面，可老是卡在这。nnnnd
<eexp> 谁遇到这种情况
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04 离线安装无线驱动不成功。哪一部错了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464410 跟着教程做的，我的网卡恰好跟教程上的一样，所以一步一步照着来的。第三步没反应！！！再不行就安13.10玩了，13.10安完就能上网 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-04/100115.htm 首
<^k^>  ─> 先确定无线网卡类型： lspci -vnn -d 14e4: 比如我的网卡类型为 04：00.0 Network controller [0280]:Broadcom Corporation BCM …
<iMadper> eexp: 你不用autoproxy啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我昨天删了我的emacs配置文件重新来过
<iMadper> O0XX: 用company换了auto-complete. 感觉挺好.
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥不用ac了？要用company?
<iMadper> O0XX: company简单啊, 不用配置就能用.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装Ubuntu系统已经快要砸电脑了，真心求大神来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464411 统计信息: 发表于 由 yqx19941213 — 2014-09-28 9:54
<O0XX> iMadper: 新的发出来看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 新的还很简陋....
<iMadper> O0XX: 周一你现场看看效果吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 我觉得company不错的
<O0XX> iMadper: 区别不大就算了
<imtxc> iMadper, eexp , O0XX , onlylove yunfan 早啊
 * imtxc 
 * imtxc 膜拜五大洲5d3豪 happyaron
 * imtxc 拜妹子d610豪 cherrot
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天发现一比aron还壕的
<eexp> iMadper: 和那没关系啊。
<eexp> imtxc: momo
<eexp> 有一个dnsforwarder
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不用smex了, 新版的dotemacs
<O0XX> iMadper: smex是杀？
<iMadper> O0XX: ido用过吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 建议直接从starterkit起
<iMadper> O0XX: smex是给M-x用的ido
<O0XX> iMadper: 简单很多
<iMadper> O0XX: 不, 我是高端玩家
<iMadper> O0XX: 已经配的很好了
<eexp> 接收对象中:  98% (2025/2062), 14.72 MiB | 142.00 KiB/s nnnnd 卡死
<O0XX> eexp: 你的对象好大
 * jiero 摸摸 eexp
<jiero> iMadper 今天还来？
<jiero> iMadper: 难道今天是工作日？
<iMadper> jiero: 工作日.
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。。。
 * jiero 眼里没有假日，因为每天都是假日
<eexp> O0XX: 还不是包含了win的破仓库嘛。巨大。
<eexp> O0XX: 偷偷给我开一个端口，省得我折腾。
<slucx> TT TT TT
<tonyhe> 各位，请问tig（不是git）怎么revert 一个commit？
 * slucx 不涨工资 T_T
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗拼音切换用户后报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464412 注销后进入另一个用户，提示“搜狗面板加载失败，请重启以使用输入法” 貌似是/tmp里的文件权限出问题： Code: b2@1-C1:~$ sogou-qimpanel Can not open /tmp/sogou-qimpanel:0.pid: 权限不够. 另，怎么查看搜狗拼音
<^k^>  ─> 的版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-09-28 10:23
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁敢比 aron 还壕
<onlylove> imtxc: wzssyqa这个
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 拜比 happyaron 还壕的袜子壕
<jiero> 错了，是 onlylove 。。你说 wzssyqa 比蓉蓉壕啊
<imtxc> eexp: 拜土匪
 * jiero 拜拜 wzssyqa 没看出来你很壕，但是其实确实和 蓉蓉差不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，比 wzssyqa还壕的，是 jiero
 * jiero 认为 happyaron 是壕最大潜力者
<jiero> onlylove: 你扯吧。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在正准备去避难，资金全走了
<onlylove> jiero: 这是昨天的结论
<jiero> onlylove: 随便你结论我一切都公开，没有什么隐瞒，和你们这群深藏不露的不一样。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我们没有深藏不露啊
<jiero> onlylove: 和我比就是。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得，jiero从辞职到去成都，然后去深圳，用了多少钱了
<imtxc> jiero: 土豪你又在深圳
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 3000左右。
<onlylove> jiero: 我们在很认真的赚钱养活自己，你不用赚钱都活的很滋润
<jiero> onlylove: 到重庆的时候我算了一下大约花费1500。
<jiero> imtxc: 在深圳怎么了？蹭住蹭吃。
<O0XX> iMadper: lpy是你机油？
<jiero> O0XX: 是的
<iMadper> O0XX: ang
<iMadper> O0XX: 我师弟
<iMadper> O0XX: 有pr?
<jiero> o0
<jiero> O0XX: 什么是 pr
<O0XX> iMadper: 没事，我看他fork
<slucx> 我现在很认真的赚钱养活自己都快养活不了了
<O0XX> jiero: 问 iMadper
<jiero> problem么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: pull request
<jiero> 噢。
<jiero> push request?
<jiero> 好吧，我完全不懂程序的世界。。。
<onlylove> 公司邮箱用ie就很快，ff就卡死，几个意思
<jiero> onlylove:  微软联合
<maplebeats> onlylove: 必须用outlook
<maplebeats> jiero: 土豪
<jiero> maplebeats: 什么？
<maplebeats> jiero: 到处于
<jiero> maplebeats: 我只是花钱比你们少啊。
<maplebeats> s/于/玩
<jiero> maplebeats: ？？？？
<jiero> maplebeats: 我到处玩？
<maplebeats> jiero: 没有么
<jiero> maplebeats: 梅雨欧
<jiero> maplebeats: 你难道不是花在大吃大喝上了。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆早
<jiero> maplebeats: 我们这种用最低生活保障方式做饭的人你能理解！
<maplebeats> imtxc: 不早了
<maplebeats> jiero: 我当然能理解！
<maplebeats> jiero: 因为我就是呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃
<jiero> maplebeats: 在成都一个月500吃够了，这里涨啊涨到750了。
<maplebeats> jiero: 750！
<maplebeats> jiero: 我一个月只要450
<jiero> maplebeats:噢。不光吃，我算了一半是自由花费。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。那你还空了。
<maplebeats> jiero: ~。~
<maplebeats> 不比了
<jiero> maplebeats: 我信用卡才3000额度还没空。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我信用卡额度从来没用完过
<maplebeats> jiero: 因为花费太低了
<jiero> maplebeats: 你用完了你就和 freeflying 一样壕了！
<jiero> maplebeats: 你丫不是2万额度么。。。
<jiero> maplebeats onlylove 我出来花费高还有就是。。。以前没有买过用过护发护肤之类的东西，现在开始用了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你不还信用卡？
<imtxc> ch
<jiero> imtxc: 还啊。
<imtxc> O0XX: 羊毛壕有推荐卡片么
<imtxc> O0XX: 可以在线申请的，B格高的
<jiero> imtxc:  羊毛就是办拉圾手机卡，然后享受各种新用户服务？
<jiero> lol
<O0XX> imtxc: i白金
<O0XX> imtxc: 要不？
<O0XX> imtxc: 给你我的推荐
<imtxc> O0XX: 我有 i白啊
<imtxc> 不过我的是磁条的
<slucx> 突然换成pidgin上IRC，发现不会一算了
<O0XX> imtxc: 那没了，我最近就申了个大妈家的环球旅行，准备到手了把其他大妈的卡销了
<slucx> 不会用了，看消息很不顺眼
<jiero> maplebeats:  把你的信用卡额度黑着套现了，然后投资。
<iMadper> 2w块钱投资, 一个月收益能有多少? 100不到吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 首先你要有个50W额度的卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 大妈行二卡是独立额度？
<iMadper> O0XX: 对啊, 所以套现投资没用啊.
<O0XX> imtxc: 不是了，以前是，现在是合并额度的
<maplebeats> jiero: 我那个额度。。。投资收益除非有1000%
<jiero> iMadper: 呵呵。 但是能有效促进额度提升的
<imtxc> O0XX: 哦，那首卡普卡二卡申请金的会批不
<imtxc> O0XX: 只有4 星。。。
<imtxc> 东航那个卡太丑了
<imtxc> 我要申请一张芯片儿的
<jiero> maplebeats:  多拿两三个银行的就有10万了。一个月差不多600？
<jiero> 被查出来就完蛋了
<maplebeats> jiero: 哪里有套现的途径呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 环球还行，金卡比普卡比白金卡漂亮
<jiero> maplebeats: 不知道~
<maplebeats> jiero: 这种小钱银行都不管
<iMadper> jiero: 10万块钱, 套现本身的成本也不止600了
<imtxc> O0XX: 对
<maplebeats> 有钱人！白金卡！
<imtxc> O0XX: 环球卡的白金就是农行的普卡的样子。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: ...
<imtxc> O0XX: 不过普卡的颜色有些奇怪
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。不知道呃
<imtxc> O0XX: 二卡申请金卡给过不
<jiero> imtxc: 我是额度 3000的金卡。疯狂吧
<iMadper> jiero: 你套一个试试看就知道了
<imtxc> jiero: …………
<O0XX> imtxc: 申吧，工行金卡就是个名头，普卡几十万额度的太多了
<jiero> iMadper: 用淘宝套？
<iMadper> jiero: 淘宝二手能套的话, 所有人都套了.
 * O0XX 以前每个月都套5W余额宝的路过
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。网店可以套吧。
<iMadper> O0XX: 淘宝的不收税是吧?
<jiero> O0XX: .
<imtxc> O0XX: 我去论坛看看
<O0XX> imtxc: 其实很多路子的
<iMadper> O0XX: 一个月150块钱....
<imtxc> O0XX: 二卡如果也要审核，就算了
<O0XX> iMadper: 路子你得问 imtxc
<iMadper> O0XX: 还不如你去酒吧陪老太婆们睡一晚的收益大
<O0XX> imtxc: 反正我基本都没征信过，就是等7天，然后自己就过了
<imtxc> O0XX: 这这芯片卡没有闪付？
 * iMadper 一会儿吃啥啊?
<imtxc> 算了，1000 的共享额度，不折腾了
<jiero> iMadper: 泡面
<iMadper> jiero: 是这么考虑的.
<iMadper> jiero: 不过又想吃煎饼或者炒饼
<O0XX> imtxc: 你说环球？有，银联的卡片基本都有
<O0XX> iMadper: 我估计等下麦当当了
<imtxc> O0XX: 没有啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我买了5公斤面条，吃了1公斤多了
<jiero> o0
<jiero> O0XX: 有钱啊。原来麦当当那么贵啊。
<O0XX> jiero: 我每次都是20块钱的套餐。。。
<imtxc> O0XX: 土豪
<jiero> O0XX: 二十是我2天饭前
<jiero> 饭钱
<iMadper> O0XX: 我一会儿直接买个煎饼去得了. 现在煎饼5块钱一个, 好奢侈
 * imtxc 每天中午只吃 7 元的套餐
<iMadper> imtxc: 我吃5块钱的都觉得贵!
 * O0XX 套现吃午饭
 * imtxc 盖饭 + 家多宝
 * jiero 嫌弃馒头贵，1元一个
<O0XX> iMadper: 这下明白我为啥一个月160的钱也赚了吧
 * imtxc 支付宝付款 信用卡刷午饭
 * imtxc 比套现方便
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> O0XX: 明白了. 现在这世道, 什么都贵
 * iMadper 现在去摊煎饼 还能自带鸡蛋嘛?
<imtxc> 不过今天开始美团不每单减9元了
 * jiero 不赚钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计不能了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 我小时候都是自带鸡蛋的!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我上高中的时候，去烧烤摊是自带火腿
 * iMadper sigh...
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么办, 不能自带鸡蛋了, 吃不起兼并了
<imtxc> iMadper: 他家火腿 5 毛一个，他身后超市里面 5 毛两个。。。。
<iMadper> 煎饼了
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 我现在买不到新鲜肉肠了。。。
<jiero> 应该叫火腿
<imtxc> O0XX: 大妈二卡需要去网点激活么
<jiero> 那种瘦肉火腿肠找不到了
<imtxc> O0XX: 能邮寄不
<onlylove> jiero: 明明是淀粉肠，毛火腿
<onlylove> jiero: 货真价实的火腿，那是猪腿
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的不是那种淀粉肠啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是以前那种填充肉的很粗的
<iMadper> imtxc: o0
<iMadper> imtxc: O0XX 有啥招行visa金卡推荐不?
<jiero> onlylove: 用来煎炸很香
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行的所有卡都不推荐吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 网申只能网点
<jiero> imtxc: 觉得9分活动算好的了。
<eexp> iMadper: 现在一点都不卡了。lol
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨阿姨
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦胚麦胚
<imtxc> O0XX: http://bbs.51credit.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1939887&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 网申环球套卡金卡。。终于开卡了。。。额度0.01。。 - 工行信用卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<iMadper> imtxc: visa金卡买游艇享受9.7折优惠啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 你TM都买游艇了，还在乎那0.3？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 还不错的啊
<iMadper> O0XX: imtxc: 日常使用, 就保留一张卡的话, 推荐哪个? 别提中信, 拒了我三次了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过，如果第二艘半价的话，你就把第二艘送我吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 中信i白金
<imtxc> ......
<iMadper> O0XX: 别提中信....
<imtxc> iMadper: 这问题你问我。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我到现在都没想明白我的这些卡里面哪些需要注销掉。。。。。 你觉得我能回答明白你的问题么
 * jiero 都没工作，没个银行给我办信用卡
<imtxc> ||||||
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 没有工作的怎么办信用卡？
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道诶
<imtxc> jiero: P，那你的招行的卡是你们居委会付言杰大妈给办的啊？
<jiero> imtxc: 以前
<jiero> imtxc: 以前办的
<jiero> imtxc: 现在不行
<O0XX> jiero: 房产证，行驶本什么的一拍，银行就跪舔了
<iMadper> 值吗?  cc imtxc O0XX 看上去很好看
<jiero> imtxc: 差不多还有3000收入
<jiero> O0XX: 我没有啊
<iMadper> jiero: 拿着你家公司的营业执照和年营业额证明.
<jiero> iMadper: 我家没公司
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥值嘛？第二艘半价？
<iMadper> imtxc: O0XX: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 招商银行全币种国际芯片卡-一卡全币 通行全球
<iMadper> 忘了贴链接了....
<jiero> iMadper: 我又这个
<jiero> iMadper: 刚办了。但是不知道干嘛用
<iMadper> jiero: ..
<iMadper> http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardinfo.aspx?CardID=8709
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 招商银行 --亚克西卡
<jiero> iMadper: 你可以为了你想要的礼品办卡啊
<jiero> iMadper: 你之前没有东西吧，其他卡之后再办即可
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在只想要一个快速出卡的visa...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你有招行吧，那就这个呗，秒批
<jiero> iMadper:  你有招行的吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不就学当当，弄张招行标准金
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<iMadper> jiero: 有.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要visa...
<jiero> iMadper:  呃。那就没有礼物了
<iMadper> jiero: 我不需要礼物....
<jiero> iMadper:  速度的话，大概需要7天到手
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就这张呗
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过，招行的卡片图片ps都很严重
<iMadper> ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 我的卡片我还没看到，我只有号码哈
<jiero> iMadper: 反正这卡你也不会带出去刷吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: 要全币种也可以考虑中行的 emv 啊
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 今天下午银联 IC卡可以买到国美优惠券
<imtxc> jiero: 美国优惠券我都不要
<jiero> imtxc:  O0XX 你们都是壕
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我需要visa啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你不想去美国？
 * imtxc 有单 visa 金， 单 master 钛金，单 ae 白金 lol
 * imtxc 卡奴
 * jiero 有单 visa 金， 银联金。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥金卡额度只3000！
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 知足吧！
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 那是你没见过四大行
<iMadper> O0XX: 擦, 需要ie浏览器
<imtxc> jiero: 金卡500额度，100 额度， 1000 额度的一大堆
<wlxmhls> 我在windows下用irc是不是装逼
<imtxc> jiero: 农行当时给我的金卡就是500额度，我给注销了
<jiero> wlxmhls: 你在说那些irc当做游戏内聊天工具的人白痴么。
<O0XX> iMadper: 单AE？
<imtxc> wlxmhls: 用windows就是装逼
<O0XX> imtxc: 单AE？还白金？
<imtxc> O0XX: 恩
<imtxc> O0XX: 民生全币
<O0XX> imtxc: 哪来的？
<O0XX> imtxc: ...
<wlxmhls> :-D
<imtxc> O0XX: 民生全币的那个套卡嘛
<imtxc> O0XX: 卡面跟留学生卡一样的那货
<onlylove> imtxc: 我昨天在地铁上看到中行有个单visa的啥卡来着，留学生推荐的
<iMadper> O0XX: 全币种visa卡
<imtxc> onlylove: emv 嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用手机申请了
<imtxc> O0XX: 不过那个ae卡是单独年费，我没敢开卡
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。招行的那个设置很无耻噢。用html模式就可以申请了
<jiero> iMadper: 改了浏览器识别为 移动端
<O0XX> imtxc: 你这是为出差准备？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这是为出差准备？申emv?
<imtxc> O0XX: 不是啊，我就是看那个红色的卡好看，就申请了，结果下来是两张。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 准备追随 happyaron ？
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<imtxc> O0XX: 还有那个单master的卡，也是花旗给绑定的啊。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 果然，你们都是壕
<iMadper> O0XX: 呸, 为了visa在各大酒店免费升级房型啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 拜开房壕
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是为了第二晚半价？
 * imtxc 其实知道 iMadper 是为了第二个妞半价
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哪儿有第二晚半价?
<jiero> 我从来没去过酒店！！！
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 从来没住过酒店，怎么伤。
 * jiero 想问问 imtxc  iMadper 酒店是怎么样的。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这你得问首壕，他有世界卡
<imtxc> jiero: 这你都没见过？
<imtxc> jiero: 不过现在不容易见到了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你的卡没visa？
<onlylove> iMadper: unionpay的？
<imtxc> jiero: 夏天容易见到，你看路边有把伞
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的是ae卡
 * onlylove 拜 iMadper AE壕
<iMadper> signature卡是个什么卡?
<imtxc> jiero: 下面一堆光膀子贴的纹身的那种人的摊子
<imtxc> jiero: 就是啤酒店，也叫酒店
<imtxc> iMadper: visa singature 是高级卡
<imtxc> iMadper: 比白金还高那么一点点的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: 中文是预习卡
<iMadper> ?
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 玉比白金当然好高级
<imtxc> 普通卡  金卡 白金卡  Signature卡  Visa无限卡
<imtxc> visa 网站上是这么个排序
<imtxc> jiero: 如果你要是问那种啪啪啪的地方，随便找个大学，门口闭着眼睛走，就走到啦
<O0XX> imtxc: 赞老死机
 * imtxc 不过如果是在我的母校的话，你也可以不用出校门，随便一颗树下就可以
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
 * imtxc 母校的深点的林子估计算总统套房，得排队才能占到那位置
<jiero> imtxc:  啊。被嘲笑了。30岁的处男
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<imtxc> jiero: 不跟你夸张的说，我上学的时候在任何你能想到的地方都见到过用过的tt
<imtxc> jiero: 你不要浪费你那张脸
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。没发说。
<slucx> imtxc: 你们啥学校啊，那么泛滥啊
<slucx> 主席都被你们说跑了
<imtxc> slucx: 给你几个关键字
<imtxc> slucx: 文科，师范，末流
<jiero> imtxc: 你是文科师范的？
<imtxc> jiero: 学校是
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。好吧。
<imtxc> iMadper: ios 里面的 mobile org 好用么
<iMadper> imtxc: orgmode就是个垃圾. mobile org简直就是ios里面的血狮.
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么给招行提额度啊?
<jiero> iMadper: 一次花很多钱
<jiero> iMadper: 不要花小钱
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<jiero> iMadper: 我旁边的小姑娘一次花了4000，就提了2万
<iMadper> jiero: 这么简单?
<iMadper> jiero: 赞.
 * iMadper 该买煎饼去了. 带不带鸡蛋呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行，需要花钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 57 元
<jiero> imtxc:  57元？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你小心啊，jiero身边都是壕啊，有50W额度的
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后呢? 给链接看看?
<imtxc> iMadper: 现金分期
<jiero> iMadper: 哪里有？
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊，50万额度的就是 freeflying啊
<iMadper> jiero: 你说煎饼摊嘛? 我们小区就有一个
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得去你的网银里面看看你的现金分期的额度
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦...
<jiero> iMadper: 你不是在上班么
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么麻烦...
<iMadper> jiero: 公司外面也有
<iMadper> jiero: 煎饼摊不是到处都是嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你现在的额度是多少，现金分期的额度是多少，基本上一次可以提到 6w 额度
<jiero> iMadper: 说实在的，北京是个奇怪的城市
<jiero> imtxc: 现金分期还有额度的？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你有6万额度！
<iMadper> imtxc: 额度1w
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 分期额度不知道啊
<imtxc> iMadper: http://bbs.51credit.com/thread-1614276-1-1.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 现金分期提额详细讲解(完全版) - 招行信用卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 问题果然是，你们真有无数多地方和欲望花钱啊。
 * jiero 就克制自己不花钱。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行手机银行-信用卡-我的信用卡-分期理财-现金分期-现金分期申请-同意 你就看到最高可申请金额
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去... 我只有掌上生活...
<jiero> imtxc: 我申请了分期300元。
<jiero> iMadper: 掌上生活就可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 先去吃东西, 饿了
<iMadper> jiero: 那我试试看
<imtxc> 掌上生活就可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 去吃饭吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 先把可用额度刷到2000以下
<iMadper> imtxc: 刷8000? 刷不了这么多啊
<imtxc> 这个简单，在京东上在线支付买几个需要预约的手机就好
<jiero> iMadper: 但是分期手续费相当高
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<jiero> imtxc: 然后退货？
<imtxc> 操作完了取消订单就好
<imtxc> 及「
<iMadper> jiero: 57而已嘛
<imtxc> jiero: 反正是预订，又不会发货，几分钟就退货
<iMadper> 回来搞顶
<iMadper> 回来搞定
<imtxc> iMadper: 你吃饭回来了看看，划算不
<jiero> imtxc: 银行看不出来？
<iMadper> 恩
<imtxc> 可以算出你的最终额度
 * jiero 就算了，先维持着现在的临时额度吧。。。
<jiero> 反正我也花不到那么多
<imtxc> 貌似如果现在额度是1w的话不怎么划算，花57 只能涨 8、9千的额度
<imtxc> 哦不对，是最大分期金额+以使用额度
<imtxc> jiero: 我当时花了 57 把额度买到 6w 了
<imtxc> jiero: 招行金卡封顶额度是5w，但是花57可以买到6w，就说明金卡毕业了，等着邀请白金
<jiero> imtxc: 我。。。没钱还！
<yunfan> imtxc: 不要老转发北京的创客活动邮件给我
<jiero> imtxc: 5万什么的！
<yunfan> imtxc: 你要老这样 我只好拉黑你了
<jiero> imtxc:  自动发送广告？
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/1226361.html 这个手机，预订的
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【LGLG G3 Beat（D729）】LG G3 Beat 电信4G手机（月光白）FDD-LTE/TDD-LTE/CDMA2000/GSM 双卡双待双通【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1999.00
<imtxc> yunfan: 额…… 好吧，如果你不需要，我就把创客拉黑
<imtxc> yunfan: 我tm辛辛苦苦转发的
<imtxc> yunfan: 这叫负责到底，懂么
<imtxc> yunfan: 虽然我没有把那个上次参加活动认识的妹子fw给你…………………………
<imtxc__> yunfan: 丫还不领情
<onlylove> imtxc__: 你把那个妹子fw给他，他就领情了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 测试ubuntu touch手机应用的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464414 wget https://gist.github.com/jamestait/53978 ... applist.py 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-09-28 12:41
<yunfan> imtxc__: 懂你妹的 又不是老子叫你给我发的
<yunfan> imtxc__: 你这不是强行推销么
 * jiero 去跑步抢麦当劳甜筒。。。
<jiero> lol
<checkItOut>  ubuntu下面怎么在ipv4环境下面用ipv6
<imtxc> yunfan: 我tm推销个毛
<imtxc> yunfan: 跟我有毛关系
<imtxc> 利益无关
<iMadper> checkItOut: 这个google
<iMadper> checkItOut: google一搜就搜到了
<yunfan> imtxc: 跟你没关系 那你干嘛转给我
<iMadper> checkItOut: miredo
<imtxc> yunfan: 去你的，这是上次替你参加活动人登记的邮箱给发的，说是以后板子升级的话会给大家免费升级啥的，我看了标题就直接转给你了
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们说以后有升级的板子或者有更稳定的板子会给你换
<yunfan> imtxc: 你这可是上上周给我发的
<imtxc> yunfan: P
<yunfan> imtxc: 我让你帮我参加那个可不是上上周  都有几个月了
<imtxc> yunfan: 上次一份，今天早上一份
<yunfan> 而且我就是要买个板子而已
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，后期板子有升级你不要？
<yunfan> imtxc: 不要
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 那我把创客关键字filter了就行
<yunfan> imtxc: 你让他们别发不就行了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 每次不是同一个人发的
<yunfan> imtxc: 好吧 他们还真狡猾啊
<yunfan> 帝都的创客只是噱头 搞得3不如魔都的
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，说是后续有东西送啥的，TMD全是推销
 * imtxc 还是太年轻啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 呐，你先查查最大分期的额度，如果不值就不要弄了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就是以前上过当 所以特别讨厌这个
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个最大现金分期额度+ 9999 就是你可以达到的额度
<iMadper> imtxc: 额度不着急. 还是visa着急.
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经申请了
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 额度不着急的话，先申请临时额度
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在有临时额度~
<imtxc> 辣就趁着有临时的时候弄
<imtxc> 最大现金分期额度 + （固额+临额 - 1） 就是你能达到的最终最大固定额度
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • free -m 指令解读求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464415 Code: samuelgl@samuelgl-H61M-DS2:~$ free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3917       2084       1833         15        183       1159 -/+ buffers/cache:        742   
<^k^>  ─>    3175 Swap:            0          0          0 samuelgl@samuelgl-H61M-DS2:~$ 第1行的中， shared/buffers/cached 如 …
<nyfair> å¼±
<nyfair> 求推薦個既沒牆天朝也沒牆國外的視頻站
<imtxc> nyfair: t.qq.com?
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦不对 v.qq.com?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<nyfair> 國外能用？
<imtxc> iMadper: hd.gg 怎么变成那样了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 登录 - 中国高清交流论坛 - Powered by Discuz! (@ hd.gg)
<iMadper> imtxc: 别人买了那个域名要重新开张
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<tenzu> happyaron: ??
<tenzu> lainme: ??
<mikecao> 土豪们早
<wlxmhls> 为什么我发不了消息
<wlxmhls> #linux频道设置权限了吗，我发不了消息
<tenzu> roylez: 你上次跟我说的是苹果团?
<nyfair> 老司機老司機呢？
<black_angel> 能不能在 redhat 上面部署一个 apt-mirror 呢？
<wiiw> 可以
<wiiw> windows上面都可以
<wlxmhls_> he
<wlxmhls_> (13:46:56) NickServ: (notice) wlxmhls is not a registered nickname. 这账号是在哪儿注册
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg  iMadper  嗨哟～
<jackness_> my ubuntu12.04 died
<jackness_> my ubuntu's gui died i cannot fix it
<jackness_> who can help me noboy
<jackness_> nobody
 * jackness_ cry
<imtxc> |||
<wlxmhls> ？
<jackness_> exit
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 自动扫描服务器负载，分配和调度任务，这个应该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464416 情况是这样的，我们实验室有几十台linux服务器，内网都是互联的，我们经常在上面跑程序，但是没有服务器实时的情况记录，所以很容易导致一些服务器挤满了，一些
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 自动扫描服务器负载，分配和调度任务，这个应该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464418 情况是这样的，我们实验室有几十台linux服务器，内网都是互联的，我们经常在上面跑程序，但是没有服务器实时的情况记录，所以很容易导致一些服务器挤满了，一些
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 自动扫描服务器负载，分配和调度任务，这个应该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464422 情况是这样的，我们实验室有几十台linux服务器，内网都是互联的，我们经常在上面跑程序，但是没有服务器实时的情况记录，所以很容易导致一些服务器挤满了，一些
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 自动扫描服务器负载，分配和调度任务，这个应该怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464425 情况是这样的，我们实验室有几十台linux服务器，内网都是互联的，我们经常在上面跑程序，但是没有服务器实时的情况记录，所以很容易导致一些服务器挤满了，一些
<imtxc> iMadper: 推荐张碟子听，不要举重冠军的
<adam_magic_pony> imtxc: 哦爸肛門style
<imtxc> adam_magic_pony: 当当哥来了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pony: 小心真的来了踢你
<imtxc> 哎呀，不对，居然是假的
<imtxc> 我就说
<imtxc> 这个点儿当当肯定在海边吃皮皮虾呢
<adam_magic_pony> imtxc: 老司機我也要吃皮皮蝦
<imtxc> adam_magic_pony: 请找 adam8157
<imtxc> adam_magic_pony: 我都没见过你的真相
<tenzu> adam_magic_pony: 你越来越那个了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pony: 原来你是赝品
 * tenzu 好沒勁，不想上班
<O0XX> iMadper: fwall有点慢啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 加密的问题?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你没感觉？
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉到了.
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是机房的问题？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过我的fx只能看720p, 所以还好.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我早上还听快的
<O0XX> iMadper: 挺快的
<iMadper> O0XX: 我现在360p都卡了...
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd..
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似就是机房的问题
<O0XX> iMadper: 我早上还挺卡
<O0XX> iMadper: 不卡
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd... 不开心啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我有空的时候把method=none实现了
<iMadper> O0XX: none是不加密的?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<O0XX> iMadper: 除了master和user header外不加密
<iMadper> O0XX: 这机房能发英文ticket嘛? 你去发一个, 账号在你那儿呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 我估计困难
<O0XX> iMadper: 等我看看啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说英文, 他们看不懂?
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是说你找不到发ticket的地方?
<O0XX> iMadper: 后面这个
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<iMadper> mikecao: 今天 qiao和wangli都不上班了?
<mikecao> iMadper, 不知道阿，qiao不知道昨天晚上喝水去了奥森就不见人了
<iMadper> mikecao: ... ... 昨天你俩一起跑得?
<iMadper> O0XX: 如果我搜索djy了, 被断网, 是不是别人也没办法访问了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> O0XX: 那要不不要不加密的吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个再说
<imtxc> 好复杂的一句话
<eexp> imtxc 他精神分裂了2次
<imtxc> 至少三次吧？
<imtxc> 两次能解码那句话？
<eexp> 第一个用词正常。
<imtxc> iMadper, O0XX 求正确答案，那句话用几次解码出来的
<iMadper> 一次.
<eexp> decode一次，encode再一次嘛。
<eexp> 不如直接from_to
<eexp> invent unix and c的，是谁
<eexp> iMadper: 太炒蛋了。挂你那上面，PS1都设置一样了。我说为什么啥包都没安装，产生错觉啊。
<iMadper> eexp: ... ...
<eexp> 在当本级看。晕了。
<eexp> 本机
<huntxu> eexp: 健忘就说健忘
<huntxu> iMadper: 机房佬你好
<eexp> 把adb shell的界面，当vps的了，才发现。
<huntxu> happyaron: hao of the haos
<black_angel> 然后是要在 redhat 上面装 apt-mirror 软件吗？
<black_angel> wiiw: 要在 redhat 上面安装什么软件呢？
<huntxu> happyaron: 千壕之壕好，还是壕中壕好
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 有啥重构工具吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥重构工具？
<iMadper> O0XX: 给go的重构工具...
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道...
<imtxc__> iMadper: 你现在也玩够浪？
<O0XX> iMadper: idea
<O0XX> iMadper: 有go的差劲啊
<iMadper> imtxc__: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 插件
<iMadper> O0XX: idea?
<huntxu> idea是什么
<iMadper> O0XX: ideapocket  cc huntxu
<imtxc__> O0XX: iMadper 老司机带我玩golang吧
<iMadper> imtxc__: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: ideapocket是什么
<O0XX> iMadper: 就你喜欢那个IDE
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦. 那个收费.
<O0XX> imtxc__: 玩够浪？
<iMadper> O0XX: 另外一个问题
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/nsf/gocode
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这么土豪，还在乎这点钱
<^k^> ⇪ t: nsf/gocode · GitHub
<O0XX> iMadper: 咋了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 这货, 我现在GOPATH是那个项目啊...
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接go get会放到那个项目里吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以要改gopath?
<O0XX> iMadper: 推荐你我的aur包
<imtxc__> O0XX: 昂，老司机呆呆我
<O0XX> iMadper: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gocode-bin
<^k^> ⇪ t: AUR (en) - gocode-bin
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd!
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去, ubuntu也有
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩，ubuntu那个比较老
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 主要是go的版本比较老
<huntxu> O0XX: 你这一下又把马甲暴露了
<iMadper> O0XX: 性能有差异?
<huntxu> O0XX: 真的好吗
<O0XX> iMadper: 性能没啥差异，如果你用新版本的go但是用旧版本编译的gocode，有些就补不出来
<iMadper> O0XX: 补全好快啊
<O0XX> iMadper: go的runtime提供了这个东西
<O0XX> iMadper: http://golang.org/pkg/go/parser/
<iMadper> O0XX: 就冲这点, 给go +1分
<^k^> ⇪ t: parser - The Go Programming Language
<eexp> 为什么没人骂go O0XX
<iMadper> eexp: 一堆人骂吧.
<O0XX> iMadper: +65535
<eexp> 额。很少见到
<adam8157> eexp: 乖
<eexp> 蛋蛋。你初恋了？
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔，你初恋了？
<eexp> 出来了
<Mayaer> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 当叔，你初恋了？
<imtxc> 出来了？
<eexp> lol
<Mayaer> eexp: 还以为可以八卦。。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 初恋? 六年级的时候事儿了
 * huntxu 目测有流血事件将发生
<imtxc> eexp: 还以为可以八卦。。。
<imtxc> Mayaer: 你小心了
<eexp> 可以八卦啊。当作打错字就是。
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 当叔，你初恋了？
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 那年你17，她也17。。。
<imtxc> 动手吧
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 你六年级17啊....
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 假装已经17
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你六年纪？
<Mayaer> 接着交代吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我刚才还说你在海边吃皮皮虾呢，咋就来irc了
<huntxu> Mayaer: 你坦白蹲了多少级
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 今天wfh
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔，你已经回家啦？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 乖侄儿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 当年, 你17, 他也17
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 是啊, 昨天还路过你家
<Mayaer> iMadper: 他！！！
<imtxc> 赞
<iMadper> ...
 * imtxc 终于亲眼目睹了
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 皮皮虾好歹么。。
 * huntxu 铁嘴神算
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 今天没买, 今天是吃蟹和鱼虾
<Mayaer> iMadper: 真相帝
<iMadper> Mayaer: 呵呵
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: =,=
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你离蓝翔近不
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 远着呢, 蓝翔在济南附近?
<onlylove> huntxu: 蓝翔在济南
<onlylove> huntxu: 当当在威海
<onlylove> huntxu: 都快500KM了
<wiiw> black_angel:  http://blog.csdn.net/rubilly/article/details/1331856
<^k^> ⇪ ti: redhat下使用apt-get - rubilly的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: onlylove 昨天在青岛路过一条街全是酒吧, 满大街中国德国的国旗
<Mayaer> onlylove: 500+
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得不止500KM
<onlylove> 果然
<onlylove> 我家到济南是350
<onlylove> 我家到威海少说200
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 进去找了个德国妹  晚上啪啪啪
<Mayaer> 白天摸摸大 晚上啪啪啪～
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: 路过的, 时间不够
<iamfredng> 长度是个问题。
<adam_magic_pack> Mayaer: ....
<Mayaer> iamfredng: 又一个真相帝
<Mayaer> adam_magic_pack: 当叔。。你在这名声不大好哇！！
 * adam_magic_pack 只能在心中暗自嘲笑你们
<huntxu> Mayaer: 你是被男朋友甩了之后变成这样的吗
 * adam_magic_pack 不懂我nick的人只能被我默默嘲笑
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 昨天见蜗牛了
<Mayaer> huntxu: 你才被甩。。你全家都被甩 ->_->
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 不熟...
<huntxu> onlylove: 写书那个？
<onlylove> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> onlylove: 是壕还是豪
<eexp> 完蛋，没魔法蛋包嘲笑了。掩面去。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 渣e
<onlylove> huntxu: 壕吧，不是很清楚，主要是昨天有俩更壕的
<huntxu> 我嚓神居然知道掩面
<eexp> imtxc 透露下他nick的秘密？
<huntxu> onlylove: happyaron 无误
<Mayaer> imtxc 透露下他nick的秘密？
<eexp> huntxu: 你来说说？
<onlylove> huntxu: 还有个深藏不漏的袜子，招行标准金呢
<Mayaer> 还有个深藏不漏的妹子，招行标准金呢 。。。
<huntxu> 小分辨率表示看不出来两句区别
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 袜子
<black_angel> wiiw: windows 上面也有 apt-get 的包？
 * eexp 为啥你们都不上G+了。
<Mayaer> 你们原来还上G+呀。
 * eexp tw上没说正事的，至少G+还可以说说正事。
 * O0XX G+是谁？
<eexp> 白蛤蟆。你又装。
 * O0XX 谁是G+啊？
<Mayaer> eexp:  你G+多少呀
<Mayaer> 话说我都没有你们的G+啊。。
<eexp> 就我的nick
<wiiw> black_angel: windows上面可以看一下apt-mirror的源码，自己编译一下
 * eexp 自从换了帐号，G+上就没人了，至今只8个好友。
<eexp> 破kk，来加好友。
<wiiw> G+ 上面没有好友，就不上了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的秘密是什么
<huntxu> eexp: 推上面都是正事好不好
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 什么秘密?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你的 nick 的秘密
<eexp> huntxu: 不会吧。。。
<black_angel> wiiw: thanks
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 告诉你之后你会不开心, 还是别说了
<Mayaer> eexp: 出来好多个 不知道是哪个
<eexp> imtxc: 他的妹子叫马萍。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 让我不开心？
<imtxc> 马萍？我不认识啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 嗯, 男人知道之后都会不开心
<O0XX> http://changba.com/s/WBCQKgeHperJVk5-rmkdfQ?code=Gt1bjDM0qnHE46WKYVhlhDLs9x56uVGw3FYt_NMSxjORfCmkufVKNola-pb8WUPDBTsPwWtLHHWm-Do1srppPMOODkRekhbTclKVto3WGFE
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 我的歌声里 - 烧鸡烧鸡烧鸡 唱吧,最时尚的手机KTV
<imtxc> 除了啪啪啪我的女神之外，没有让我不开心的事情啊
<Mayaer> 当叔有妹子了！！！！
<eexp> pack可以解释为pa pa pa crack?
<imtxc> 有可能
<imtxc> eexp: 马萍是谁
<imtxc> m p ？
<eexp> magic_pack啊。马萍
<imtxc> o o
<imtxc> 那我不认识
<imtxc> 容我想想
<eexp> 容我想想！！！
<eexp> 会想出问题的
<Mayaer> 当事人砸还不出来
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 出来吧。你躲不开的。
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<eexp> 坦白你和 O0XX 断交了。
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你和 O0XX 断交了？
<eexp> 现在取向正常了嘛。
<adam_magic_pack> 你们都在说啥...
<imtxc> eexp: 话说，断交，是什么个体位？
<eexp> 。。
<imtxc> eexp: 有图没有
<eexp> 这事情，怎么好有图呢
<imtxc> 画个示意图
 * O0XX 窝槽
<imtxc> O0XX: 回忆起来了？
<imtxc> O0XX: 在回味？
<eexp> lol
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说, 如果不加密, 用压缩, 是不是也能躲避关键字审查?
<iMadper> O0XX: lz4
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1444312
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 人类体内的怪物：疯狂繁殖 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<O0XX> iMadper:可以
<iMadper> O0XX: 我找个告诉压缩算法去
<iMadper> O0XX: 目测lz4最快?
<O0XX> iMadper: 关键是流式压缩
<iMadper> O0XX: 呢.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个也可以作为一个method
<iMadper> 恩.
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在的架构好处就是可以随便扩展
<iMadper> 恩.
<iMadper> 我去看看这些算法去
<eexp> 这破fx，地址栏可以一直为空。
<eexp> 草哦
<iMadper> O0XX: 或许可以加速. 毕竟很多是纯文本的
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩
 * jiero 从唯品汇买到了腰带，竟然图案没印好，只能退货，退货返还0元。。。
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<O0XX> 这个真的不错  http://changba.com/s/WBCQKgeHperJVk5-rmkdfQ?code=Gt1bjDM0qnHE46WKYVhlhDLs9x56uVGw3FYt_NMSxjORfCmkufVKNola-pb8WUPDBTsPwWtLHHWm-Do1srppPMOODkRekhbTclKVto3WGFE
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 我的歌声里 - 烧鸡烧鸡烧鸡 唱吧,最时尚的手机KTV
<imtxc> 思为莞蒻席，在下蔽匡床
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/bkaradzic/go-lz4   这货提供了一个reader, 一个writer, 感觉没有更简单的了. lol~
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bkaradzic/go-lz4 · GitHub
<imtxc> eexp: 是这么个体位么
<wiiw> eexp: G+ 了没？
<eexp> imtxc: 啥url?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我得把readuser这个分开，分成readUser和readContent
<imtxc> 啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 这样就可以做内容跟头不同的加密方法了
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩. 对. 加密或者压缩.
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助window8.1与ubuntu 双系统无windows启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464426 已装好ubuntu，是按这个百度经验安装的，http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/e3c78d6460e6893c4c85f5b1.html重启后直接进入ubuntu，无windows选项，而且进入bios里，boot option 也没有windows 8.1启动项，如何解决？求助
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 lnxhji — 2014-09-28 15:40
<eexp> imtxc: 古文？你真强
<O0XX> iMadper: 先分开再做其他的加密方法吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<imtxc> eexp: lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 否则加了别的再分开到时候还得做
<iMadper> O0XX: 好. 你分开, 我去先试试看加密怎么用. 好不好用
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 等一下
<iMadper> O0XX: readMaster之后, 其实已经确定user了是吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 那就确定了加密方法了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接用就好啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 还要啥不同的加密方式
<O0XX> iMadper: 不一样啊，user header是不能用压缩的，一定要加密，否则就不能验证身份了
<O0XX> iMadper: content是可以压缩，加密或者raw的
<O0XX> iMadper: 别忘了我们验证用户密码是怎么做的
<iMadper> O0XX: 可以压缩啊. 先加密后压缩, 服务端先解压后解密
<iMadper> O0XX: 照样能验证啊
<imtxc> eexp: 没办法啊，一下子就联想到柳永那首《菊花新》
<iMadper> O0XX: 擦, lz4还有个静态链接库...
<O0XX> iMadper: cgo...
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<uraplutonium_> 请问Emacs里有全部保存的快捷键吗？
<uraplutonium_> 就是保存当前打开的所有buffer
<wiiw> uraplutonium_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1852812/saving-all-modified-buffers-in-emacs-but-not-one-by-one
<^k^> ⇪ t: save - saving all modified buffers in emacs, but not one by one - Stack Overflow
<mikecao> iMadper, 必须没阿，他那龟速，不知道他和哪个妹子泡的
<wiiw> C-u C-x s
<black_angel> urlgrabber: C-x s
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕，不带这么黑我的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 回到Windows的感觉了, 怎么恢复回去? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464427 中文全全是锯齿, 就复制了个字体到 /usr/share/fonts/ 然后 sudo fc-cache -f -v 完了就成这样了,把字体删了还是恢复不了. 怎么办呀? 系统字体用的 Ubuntu 系统: 14.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 LyL_Studio
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-09-28 16:11
<happyaron> jiero: 你是高富帅
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 我们这儿启明的设备要找支持呢
<jiero> happyaron: 毫无用途的高富帅
<AustinLee> 妹子 豪在哪
<happyaron> onlylove: 千壕之壕
<happyaron> AustinLee: 妹子壕是 imtxc
<jiero> happyaron:  没有人要我~
<happyaron> AustinLee: 还有 iMadper
<happyaron> jiero: 自己想办法
<AustinLee> 我书读的少你不要骗我
<jiero> happyaron:  不想了，本来就没有那个念头
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee，太黑了
<happyaron> fracting: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> Mayaer: 袜子壕正在火车上
<happyaron> ofan: 风扇好
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见有钱康哥壕
<Mayaer> happyaron: 袜子壕是谁
<happyaron> Mayaer: wzssyqa
<onlylove> happyaron: 你黑我有意思？
<happyaron> Mayaer: eexp 给起名叫袜子
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python 修复文件名乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464428 我试图用python修复文件名乱码的问题，但decode("gbk").encode("utf-8")后还是乱码，不知道什么问题.ori: ÈéÆ·1401.xls ÂÃÓÎ1401.xls ÂÃÓÎ1402.xls ÂÃÓÎ1403.xls Åëâ¿1401.xls Åëâ¿1402.xls Åëâ¿1403.xls Åëâ¿1404.xls Åëâ
<^k^>  ─> ¿1405.xls ÓªÑø1401.xls ʳ°²1401.xls ʳ°²1402.xls ʳ¹¤1401.xls ʳ¹¤1402.xls decode: 脠茅脝路1401.xls 脗脙脫脦1401 …
<imtxc> happyaron: 打电话啊
<imtxc> happyaron: lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 次豪你就不要谦虚了
<Mayaer> happyaron: 他回老家吧 我造
<imtxc> jiero: 啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 你这么说把 freeflying 往哪放
<happyaron> Mayaer: 好的好的
<imtxc> happyaron: 他是首豪
<happyaron> imtxc: adam呢
<happyaron> imtxc: 你这绝对分不清事实真相
<Mayaer> 你们都是壕。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 袜子是壕
<Mayaer> 一个人捐一块钱给我买把吉他吧。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 昨天 onlylove 已经鉴定过了
<eexp> 哈皮，最近找到新女友了？
<Mayaer> 哈皮，最近找到新女友了？
<iMadper> 我去, hamo下线了???
<happyaron> 没啊
<AustinLee> 唉想想马上就要 28了 好忧伤
<onlylove> AustinLee: eexp都不忧伤，你忧伤个毛线
<eexp> 看destine很久没来了。猜想你是找到了。别隐瞒。
<eexp> 说不定是我们这边的。
<Mayaer> AustinLee: eexp都不忧伤，你忧伤个毛线
 * AustinLee 晕倒
<eexp> Mayaer: .. 你作鹦鹉的。
<eexp> AustinLee: 把 Mayaer 介绍给你。
<AustinLee> 你看 Mayaer 要惨
<AustinLee> 他有什么特殊的技巧嘛？
<imtxc> eexp: lol
<happyaron> eexp: 把 Mayaer 介绍给 wzssyqa 吧
<fracting> happyaron, 拜见壕.自动补全又立功了?
<happyaron> fracting: 啥意思。。。
<Mayaer> 我怎么觉得我好像卷入了这个频道的相亲纷争呢。。
<fracting> happyaron, 有事找我吗?还是想叫 freeflying 然后tab自动补全又补成我了...
<jusss> Mayaer: 僧多粥少，
<eexp> happyaron: 啥。 wzssyqa 不早就有崽崽了的？
<imtxc> 不是在说 adam_magic_pack  的 nikc 么
<eexp> imtxc: ...
<happyaron> fracting: freeflying。。。
<imtxc> ck
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<adam_magic_pack> rickz: 么么哒
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: 么么哒
<adam_magic_pack> rickz: 打错字了...
<happyaron> eexp: 没有啊
<happyaron> eexp: 他单身
<happyaron> eexp: 没谈过
<fracting> adam_magic_pack, 么么哒
<eexp> 额。。
<happyaron> eexp: 优质男青年啊
 * imtxc 贵圈真乱
<eexp> 记错了？
<happyaron> eexp: 对啊
<happyaron> Mayaer: 从了袜子壕吧
<eexp> wzssyqa: 那 Mayaer  lainme  你选一个。
<AustinLee> 不是说好了介绍给我的嘛？
<happyaron> eexp: 蓝莓姐有男喷油啊
<eexp> 没结婚前，啥都假的。
<happyaron> eexp: 那你撮合吧，我没这本事啊
<happyaron> eexp: 昨天我和 onlylove 给他们当绿叶来着
 * happyaron giggles
 * Mayaer 贵圈真乱
<happyaron> Mayaer: 你不也是贵圈的么
<happyaron> Mayaer: 贵圈真乱
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^
<Mayaer> 我退出江湖了。。。
<eexp> happyaron: 谁。 lainme 的面谈会？
<happyaron> eexp: 嗯
<eexp> 。。。。 亏了。我要去
<jusss> 我感觉酷胖和nyfair这两个人很配
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> jusss: 要不把 Mayaer 介绍给你，喜欢就上不要扭扭捏捏啊
<happyaron> jusss: 这又来一 AustinLee
<eexp> jusss: 你是说2个闷骚的男人？
<jusss> happyaron: 人家不要呀，又不是我不想
<AustinLee> 明明是先介绍给我的好吧 很显然 我只是闷 而已
<eexp> 呸。你还人家。
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<Mayaer> 要不我抓阄得了。。
<jusss> happyaron: 前几天不是嫌距离太远吗
<happyaron> jusss: 可以改变啊
<happyaron> jusss: 要多听ee的教诲啊
<jusss> eexp: 我是想说这两个人都很有性趣
<eexp> jusss: 那是，肯定有共通点
<jusss> eexp: 加藤鹰碰到了小泽玛利亚
<eexp> 。。
<imtxc> Mayaer: 你也抓一下我吧
<Mayaer> 行
<eexp> 反正酷胖不会出来了。
<Mayaer> 你们写个程序吧
<Mayaer> 我喊停就停。。。
<Mayaer> 抓着谁是谁。。。
<jusss> "hello world"完了
<imtxc> echo "imtxc " cc Mayaer
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕你不要和那几个饿狼抢妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 你有的是资源不到这儿贡献几个，还要来强
<happyaron> palomino|keepwor: 破马keep wor 叔
<imtxc> happyaron: 食髓知味啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 妹子壕你让我还能说啥呢。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 像 jiero 不饿那是应该的
<palomino|keepwor> ... happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: ban掉 imtxc干净利索
<AustinLee> 主要是感觉挺老了 一晃 也快 30了~
<imtxc> onlylove: 看人 Mayaer 抓我了你不开心啊
<happyaron> AustinLee: 你觉得我们着急的那几个不是都快30了么
<AustinLee> 完全没有那种活的 畅快的感觉
<palomino> 还不到30,还很年轻嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那么多妹子，还继续抓
<happyaron> 当当壕不要闹
<onlylove> imtxc: 贪得无厌
<imtxc> onlylove: P
 * jusss 标准90后
<imtxc> onlylove: P
<imtxc> onlylove: 我单身
<happyaron> 估计人家 Mayaer 已经无语了
<onlylove> imtxc: 单身会被叫妹子壕？
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家不需要脱单
<happyaron> onlylove: 不单身不自由啊
<black_angel> wiiw: 有没有 apt 的源码下载地方，网上找了半天找不到
<onlylove> happyaron: 也对，脱单了就不能继续勾搭了
<imtxc> onlylove: ………………
<black_angel> google 也上不了
<jusss> black_angel: 官网有
<happyaron> palomino: 破马叔exhaust那个分身是已经挂了吗？
<happyaron> 16:42 -!- palomino|exhaust [~palomino@117.15.167.56] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds]
<palomino> ....
<imtxc> Mayaer: 抓好没有
<black_angel> jusss: 求官网网址
<jusss> black_angel: debian arch ubuntu 官网搜包名
<perr> gnome-terminal右键菜单没快捷键怎么弄?
<happyaron> 怎么又废了呢。
<black_angel> jusss: 我其实是要在 redhat 上面部署 apt-mirror
<eexp> imtxc: 你抓啥
<jusss> black_angel: 问这个频道的小dd
<Mayaer> imtxc: 你还没写程序呐
<imtxc> Mayaer: 不都写好了
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Mayaer> 其他人服吗
<imtxc> Mayaer: echo "imtxc" << 一行帝
<AustinLee> 服
<Mayaer> 我相公呢。。最近咋不来了
<jusss> black_angel: 问问小dd cc happyaron
<happyaron> black_angel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/apt-mirror.git
<^k^> ⇪ t: collab-maint/apt-mirror - Collaborative packaging for apt-mirror
<black_angel> happyaron: yeah
<eexp> 完蛋。 wiiw 你还没加人啊
<wiiw> black_angel: apt-get source apt-utils
<jusss> eexp: 还有人玩g+？
<wiiw> eexp: 没收到你的 请求
<wiiw> eexp: 是不是我的翻墙工具不灵？
<black_angel> wiiw: 可是我是在 redhat 上面呀 - -!
<AustinLee> G+ 还是玩的有蛮多的
<AustinLee> 只是各自有各自的圈子
<jusss> black_angel: 为什么要在redhat上用debian的包管理？redhat不是有自己的吗？
<AustinLee> 你没有进去 所以觉得不多罗
<eexp> wiiw: ...
<palomino|wasted> 不知道为啥说g+是死城,我觉得蛮热闹的
<AustinLee> 因为外面的人看到的都是墙 所以罗
<black_angel> jusss: 我是想在公司内部部署 ubuntu 的镜像源
<black_angel> jusss: 要用到 apt-mirror 工具
<wiiw> black_angel: http://apt-mirror.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: apt-mirror
<happyaron> black_angel: 用rsync啊
<eexp> wiiw: 我这显示加了
<nbuntu> 想请教一下为何我打算安装ubuntu麒麟但是总是在选择地域的那个地方卡住？
<eexp> 额。破马，加你。给名字。 palomino|wasted
<happyaron> black_angel: git clone https://ftp-master.debian.org/git/archvsync.git
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /git/archvsync.git
<jusss> nbuntu: 这是天意，这是让你去装archlinux
<eexp> 专业点的，至少有圈子。
<nbuntu> 诶吗...于是现在还回了12.04LTS
<wiiw> black_angel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/Scripts
<^k^> ⇪ t: Mirrors/Scripts - Ubuntu Wiki
<happyaron> eexp: 赶快给IRC里的汉子们拉几个湘妹子吧
<wiiw> https://github.com/apt-mirror/apt-mirror
<eexp> black_angel: 部署个啥，直接nfs挂载archives目录算了。
<^k^> ⇪ t: apt-mirror/apt-mirror · GitHub
<eexp> happyaron: nnnnd 这点，你比我熟悉了。你的专长啊。
<happyaron> eexp: 我怎么专长了。。。
<eexp> 学妹啊。你的。
<happyaron> eexp: 不是你在湖南嘛
<happyaron> eexp: 我都不去学校哪来的学妹
<eexp> 你不经常来看望？妹朵？
<eexp> 几个学校，你都看遍了。
<happyaron> eexp: 我去那地方有几个妹朵？
<eexp> 。。。
<black_angel> eexp: 挂载 163 上面的 archieves?
<nbuntu> 大家都是程序员？？？
<eexp> black_angel: 一台机器更新，其他机器挂载嘛
<eexp> happyaron: 下次你过来，我跟踪你。nnnnd 说假话。
<black_angel> eexp: 不要吧
<happyaron> eexp: 跟吧不怕啊
<eexp> black_angel: 这样最保险了。更新的机器没挂，其他机器才值得升级。
<jusss> eexp: 你g+是啥 我加下
<eexp> jusss: 你给nick
<black_angel> eexp: - -!
<eexp> 我来加。
<eexp> black_angel: 别以为升级没危险的。lol
<eexp> 额。下班了
<imtxc> eexp 这么早下班啊
<AustinLee> 5点钟下班 到底是什么情况
<AustinLee> 谁能告诉我 我都吓尿了
<happyaron> AndChat|658209: wzssyqa 都在回家的火车上好久了
<happyaron> AndChat|658209: ee是神，不要随便尿
<AustinLee> 想想提醒 我已经 忍回去了
<jiero> happyaron: 你飞回去？
 * jiero 实在是一个撑不住的人
 * adam_magic_pack 李宗伟又输了...
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈到家了？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 昨天就到了
 * adam_magic_pack 继续看亚运
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈。世界好复杂。我讨厌
<iMadper|afk> adam_magic_pack: 有啥比lz4还快得压缩算法嘛?
<happyaron> jiero: 我这次不回去啊
<happyaron> f不回去
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧，好孩子
<jiero> happyaron: 我老了，欲望越来月多了
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
 * jiero 自己能挣得的越多，意味着抢夺别人的越多
<jiero> happyaron:  好孩子我现在只有200元了，准备去避难了。
<jiero> happyaron: 求救济啊。
<AustinLee> 我好赞同 jiero
<AustinLee> 记得 读书的时候 特别容易满足
<AustinLee> 为什么现在 总觉得 不满足
<AustinLee> 难道 真的老了欲望就会变多
<jiero> AustinLee: 我是多了一个世界
 * jiero 从前不在乎已经有了什么，只在乎会有什么
<AustinLee> 那你总是需要 通过 A 世界来填充B世界
<AustinLee> 这个你不能否认吧
<jiero> AustinLee: 现在我也看到了已经有的世界
<AustinLee> 否则你怎么维系你B世界的满足
<AustinLee> 你这精神境界有点高 我觉得 我怎么都没有学会
<jiero> AustinLee: 就像我学了英语一样，我学得的方式很差劲，不是互相的，而是在英文中就是英文，在中文中就是中文，结果是不会翻译
<AustinLee> 那只能证明你大脑很好用 可以 分成2个学习区 这个 好屌
<AustinLee> 我语言学习能力很差
<AustinLee> 也许只是证明我其实很笨
<jiero> AustinLee: 不证明我两个都能学好。。。
<AustinLee> 不会翻译 至少就是你能纯粹用英文思考 我觉得 这也算是语言学习的一种境界了
<jiero> AustinLee:  不是用英文思考，而是用生活思考
<AustinLee> 你这境界 我又体会不到了~
<AustinLee> 现在就是在想是不是跑的太快了 境界跟不上
<jiero> AustinLee:  想到东西的时候肯定不是先转化成语言吧。
<jiero> AustinLee: 可以说是视觉化或者逻辑预测
<AustinLee> 对对对
<AustinLee> 这个 我懂
<AustinLee> 我们中文之所以说来简单 就是实际 我们能预测到别人下一句要说什么
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 预测不到
 * jiero 只能猜测
<AustinLee> 这个 是我用词不当
<AustinLee> 就是这么个医生
<AustinLee> 意思
<AustinLee> 就算道理我全懂 我语言学习能力还是很差
<Mayaer> 。。。
 * jiero 没有重复的能力，也没有毅力，而且充满了质疑，所以语言学习能力~纯笑笑
<jiero> Mayaer:  玛雅儿
<Mayaer> jiero: 嗨
<AustinLee> 额
<jiero> Mayaer:  hi
<Mayaer> jiero: hi
<jiero> Mayaer:  。。。
<AustinLee> 也不能只说是缺乏毅力 之类 也有一定的毅力 可能真没有特别的强 但是我也只想达到 和我毅力相对的水平
<AustinLee> 总不能说我毅力为0吧
<jiero> Mayaer: 我刚打开 tv.sohu.com ，然后看到  ”白敬亭自曝感情经历全是单恋“
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狐视频-搜狐 (@ sohu.com)
<jiero> Mayaer: 感觉我也是啊啊啊
 * jiero 好悲摧
<AustinLee> 我毅力好歹能打 60分 我希望 我英文也能达到 60分
<jiero> AustinLee: 还是初中生么
<AustinLee> 我 27了
<Mayaer> jiero: 你就不能不矫情
<AustinLee> 我看起来这么幼稚么
<AustinLee> 额 我觉得 他没矫情啊
<jiero> Mayaer: 哈哈。
<Mayaer> AustinLee: 他天天念叨他单身了27年了
<jiero> Mayaer:  对啊，对啊，应该忙一点就忘了
<AustinLee> 。。
<AustinLee> 我结婚 2年了
<AustinLee> 小孩都1岁了
<Mayaer> 。。。。。。。
<AustinLee> 快1岁
<Mayaer> 你刚才不也嚷嚷单身吗
<AustinLee> 所以我才说我很老好吧
<AustinLee> 我嚷嚷穷而已
<Mayaer> 嗷。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 他没说啊
<AustinLee> 难道以嚷嚷就是 单身嘛
<AustinLee> 虽然单身也是很惨
<Mayaer> jiero: 在相亲纷争之前。。那时候你还没来。。
<Mayaer> 打雷了。。
<palomino|wasted> 下雨收衣服!
<AustinLee> 这么夸张嘛
<AustinLee> 我用这个 仅仅只是为了跟一个朋友聊天
<jiero> palomino|wasted: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|wasted: 破马儿
<jiero> Mayaer: 噢，我还没相亲过。应该会很搞笑
<AustinLee> 相亲也是没办法的事 不到迫不得已
<Mayaer> happyaron: 。。。。
<AustinLee> 我想不会用相亲
<jiero> AustinLee: 想来相亲和普通认识也没啥差别
<happyaron> jiero: 你永远都有200元
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。你什么意思啊
<AustinLee> 区别有点大
<AustinLee> 这样比方
<jiero> AustinLee:  相亲的情况，是知道对方要想结婚
<AustinLee> 一个是贴这价格标签买卖 一个是黑箱买卖
<AustinLee> 看你喜欢哪种
<jiero> AustinLee: 我懒得去认识别人。
<AustinLee> 这个 也是屌 社交能力 在这个 时代还是很重要
<AustinLee> 不是有玛雅儿嘛~
<happyaron> Mayaer: 点点点神马
<happyaron> Mayaer: 嫂子壕
<happyaron> Mayaer: 嫂子好
<Mayaer> 。。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 点点点没用
<happyaron> Mayaer: 反正你在这里跑不掉了，嫂子好
<happyaron> 不管哪个都是嫂子
<happyaron> lol
<Mayaer> lol
<jiero> lol
<AustinLee> 哎呦 嫂子 好
<Mayaer> 小弟弟们好
<Mayaer> lol
<jiero> Mayaer: 嫂子好
<Mayaer> jiero: 小弟好
<jiero> Mayaer: 我又多了一个嫂子
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Mayaer> 好吃不过饺子 好玩不过嫂子吗。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 我们这里有几个优质青年确实太捉急了
 * AustinLee 好玩不过嫂子
<happyaron> Mayaer: 所以吧遇到合适的就得留下做嫂子
<happyaron> Mayaer: 要不然还会有新的青年涌进来
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> AustinLee: ...
<jiero> Mayaer: 。。。
<Mayaer> SeanWang: G+上那个？
<Mayaer> 。。。
<Mayaer> Sean_Wang: 嗨。。
<happyaron> Mayaer: 啥时候来北京吧，见见我们的袜子壕
<happyaron> Mayaer: 北京的小伙伴也很多，昨天才拜见了蓝莓姐
<alvin_rxg> linux 下边播放音乐，似乎默认的低音比 windows 下边重。
<Mayaer> happyaron: 漂亮咩 漂亮咩～
<Mayaer> alvin_rxg: 触摸板还流畅呢。。
<perr> 喵
<Mayaer> perr: 汪
<perr> Mayaer: 有啥好看的电视?
<Mayaer> 我在看武林外传。。
<alvin_rxg> 我在迁移……
<happyaron> Mayaer: 就正常啊
<alvin_rxg> 是在说那个博士么？
<perr> Mayaer: 那个有点过时了
<Mayaer> 影视作品哪有过时这一说
<Mayaer> 经典就是经典～
<jiero> happyaron:  你见到了
<jiero> Mayaer: 经典 = 过时
<Mayaer> perr: 现在看 能看懂很多东西 编剧还是很牛逼的
<Mayaer> 。。。。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  对那些新接触的人来说，新的从来不会被叫做经典
<Mayaer> 小时候看是为了搞笑 现在看才看懂 其实编剧想表达很多东西
<Mayaer> 但是我怎么也想不出怎么会出龙门镖局这种傻逼玩意儿。。
 * jiero 现在再次封闭自己从电影和文学
<Mayaer> 雨好大好大。。
<nbuntu> 新人求问，想禁用触摸板怎么做？？
<nbuntu> ubuntu 12.96
<nbuntu> 12.04....
<Mayaer> 吓尿。。。
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: 系统设置，鼠标相关的设置那边又禁用选项的
<nbuntu> 没有彻底禁用的选项，只有打字时禁用之类的……
<nbuntu> 先多谢你的帮助
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: 哦，我是 cinnamon 桌面……有这选项
<nbuntu> 哦……我是ubuntu 12.04原生系统，我自己不大会改什么的，因此.....
<nbuntu> 在windows下触摸板有个elan的驱动，可以选择“外接use时禁用”，我就是希望有这个功能...
<nbuntu> 昨天找了一串命令能够暂时禁用，重启之后就.....
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 刚看了下，我的 touchpad 驱动还没有……
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: 可以添加一个启动后自动执行的脚本的
 * jiero 感觉是恶性循环：不买衣服，别人给买给送——> 有了继续不买 ——>继续被送
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 难怪你没品味了，除了封闭啥都没了。毕竟你身上的东西都是别人的，都是代表着别人的观点。都没有一点你自己的东西了。包括神秘的内裤都是别人送的
<alvin_rxg> :D
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好无聊的论断
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 所谓的你自己的，全都是忘却了来源，从哪里抄袭的吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: right
<nbuntu> 用个shell脚本来解决？
<nbuntu> 好的，我试试，多谢啦
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: 系统设置那边有个 startup programs。相应的文件夹应该是 ~/.config/autostart 。你可以在里边放任意脚本
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: 错了。 =.= 那里边的脚本必须是 *.desktop 格式，有相应的 [Desktop Entry]。所以要方便的话，还是 通过系统设置的 startup programs 来编辑
<nbuntu> 哦好的
<nbuntu> 非常感谢
<jackness> iMadper|afk: i give up my ubuntu12.04 still cannot login in x
<jackness> i give up
<jackness> i am tired
<nbuntu> ‹
<nbuntu> 还想请问这个是什么编码：‹
<nbuntu> 额。。。应该叫是什么。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 菜鸟求问，图形界面怎么进入/etc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464430 13.10 不知道怎么从图形界面进入/etc呀，求教。知道怎么从命令行cd过去，为什么在图形界面目录到home 就不能再往前了 统计信息: 发表于 由 NSpopo — 2014-09-28 19:14
<nbuntu> 图形界面进入主文件夹？就是用鼠标点进去？
<jackness> i give up my ubuntu12.04
<jackness> sudo shutdown
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 各位大神，请问安装了GCC怎么打开啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464432 我找了半天找不到安装程序……ubuntu是不是不支持exe文件啊？ 我已经sudo。。。。。。了（虽然不知道sudo是干嘛用的，不过貌似每条命令都有这个东西？），然后怎么用GCC编写C语言程序啊？ 感
<^k^>  ─> 激不尽~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xln0539xln — 2014-09-28 19:45
<nbuntu> 额。。。
<nbuntu> 我也是新手
<nbuntu> 我记得LINUX是不运行EXE的。。。
<alvin_rxg> nbuntu: ^k^ 机器人 用  “新” 打头的都是论坛的帖子，你要回复的话，点击它的链接进去先。
<nbuntu> 哦哦……
<nbuntu> 多谢提醒，刚来不熟悉。。。
<alvin_rxg> linux 下边有 cpu 的 hotplug 模式么？
<iMadper|afk> alvin_rxg: 有.
<iMadper|afk> alvin_rxg: kernel运行在虚拟机上, 用cpu hotplug的比较多. 硬件一般mem的hotplug比较多.
<iMadper|afk> alvin_rxg: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cpu-hotplug.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: text/plain
<if_e1se> 都下班了么。。。还是都放假了。。。
<jiero> if
<jiero> if_e1se: 下班
<jackness> iMadper, wo de shu ru fa shi ling le
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *DS`*Ah*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jiero> if_e1se: 和放假
<iMadper> jackness: re-install it. re-configure it.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 我是说 cpu 自身可以根据需求停止几个内核或者启动
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: cpu自身, 而不是kernel来控制? 那我不知道了...
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 那得是cpu自己去调acpi method?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 也可以说是 kernel 的事吧。我是没找到相应的配置
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: kernel可以控制关闭xx cpu啊
<iMadper> 等我给你找路径
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpuX/online"
<Freebuilder> 讲个笑话吧
<perr> iMadper: 怎么让bios跳过自检 ?
<iMadper> perr: 没办法吧. 最多少检查一些东西吧?
<iMadper> perr: 你的bios setup screen里面能设置什么, 你就能做什么
<perr> iMadper: 到grub启动感觉很慢
<perr> iMadper: 系统启动都别bios这段时间短
<iMadper> perr: 那没办法啊. 我们公司有台fujitsu的小型机, 1t内存, 光是内存自检就几分钟
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34151.html 窝囊一辈子 : 从前有两个人,一智一愚,两人争论孔明和诸葛亮是否同为一人。愚者的观点是是为两个人,结果两人争持不下,找第三个人评理。那个人说,愚者有理。事后,智者责怪他,答曰:让他窝囊一辈子。
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 要自动的……
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: while True do echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpuX/online; sleep 5000; echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpuX/online; sleep 5000; done
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • elementary；窗口概览的时候图像错乱，求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464433 具体情况就是屏幕放不下所有窗口的时候就会出问题，求大神指导如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 370792681 — 2014-09-28 21:10
<jiero> 都是如此强大的人
 * jiero 拜拜 onlylove  iMadper  alvin_rxg  dexterk  happyaron ，我自控力这么差，无法洗心革面啊。
 * jiero 惭愧
 * iMadper 同惭愧
 * onlylove 同惭愧
<onlylove> 可是你们都惭愧啥
<^k^> 新 Mint • Mint的论坛真小家子气 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464435 我一连几年都上不去了 permanently你个头啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 duyanning — 2014-09-28 21:43
<jusss> onlylove: help!!!
<onlylove> jusss: 你有搞啥了
<jusss> onlylove: 我有同学，他管理一个局域网，然后他那个局域网的网关开始经常timeout ping时
<jusss> onlylove: 这是怎么回事，他的路由器是软路由，用的海蜘蛛，
<onlylove> jusss: 海蜘蛛啊，没用过，不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 然后这个局域网内，别的机子ping 网关经常timeout
<alvin_rxg> jusss: trace 一下看看哪里停掉了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 如果是解密的蜘蛛，谁知道有啥问题
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我记得这个好像要钱来着
<onlylove> 今天晚上网络咋回事……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你在说啥……
<onlylove> 这么卡
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我记得海蜘蛛是收费软件，如果是破解版，不知道有啥问题
<jusss> alvin_rxg: win下是什么指令
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 他是一个局域网，然后外接一根光纤
<jusss> onlylove: 他买的正版软件，讨了软件钱
<jusss> onlylove: alvin_rxg, 我自己可以帮他做个这种软路由吗？
<jusss> onlylove: iptables能实现吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 能，
<onlylove> jusss: 不过问题是……
<onlylove> jusss: 你要找到问题在哪
<hoxily> jusss: win下 tracert
 * MeaCu1pa 刚才又喷了个银行客服，忽悠我lp设置信用卡交易密码
<hoxily> tracert 192.168.1.1
<alvin_rxg> MeaCu1pa: 我这儿都直接把密码给你了……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 不设置不能激活吧？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我说的是银联
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 为啥
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 信用卡
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 额，光听说银联可以签名交易，不知道怎么搞
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 不是银联，信用卡，不是借记卡
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我记得visa啥的不用密码啊
<Router2> jusss 有linux没，试试arping
<Router2> jusss arping -b -I 网卡 网关IP
<jusss> Router2: 他那里没有linux
<jusss> hoxily: 谢谢
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 信用卡不设密码不能取现吧
<Guest38104> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/xfce-cn
<onlylove> jusss: 取现作甚
<jusss> onlylove: alvin_rxg , 200多台机子的局域网，linux做软路由可以解决吗？外面就一根光纤
<Router2> jusss ping很容易限制回应速度
<onlylove> jusss: 没问题
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 干嘛要取现...
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 信用卡是不用密码，密码不安全，签名安全的多
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 签名受法律保护，密码不受
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算帮他做一个，2天后正好放假
<onlylove> jusss: 你要弄明白他的需求再答应啊
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西很麻烦的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我就是想知道……我有密码了，可以取消不
<jusss> onlylove: 他的需求就是限制速度
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 可以啊，我就是打电话去要求取消密码
<onlylove> jusss: 限速的话，tc
<jusss> onlylove: tc全称是？
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，traffic control？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我就问了客服一个问题，我密码设的和别人一样，犯法么？签名和别人一样就犯法了! 哈哈, 客服无语
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 就算在我国这种非法治国家，模仿签名和私刻图章都还是犯法的，别说盗刷，你模仿了就已经犯法了，法律上绝对比密码安全的多
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉有点压力，从来没搞过软路由还，
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 但是……有些事，法律就是一纸空文……
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 空文也比没有好，动脑子一想，密码泄漏了责任在你自己，签名被盗用了，责任在他人，你设密码就是在帮银行和犯罪分子揽责
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 这个确实
<jusss> onlylove: Router2 ,你们感觉他这种经常ping 网关超时，到底是哪的问题？他说线路都没问题，换了交换机 hub还是这样
<jiero> onlylove:  不管怎么样，银行希望你做的一定是对它们有利的
<MeaCu1pa> 他们就是欺压百姓没有法制意识脑子不好使
<jusss> onlylove: Router2 ,从最近一个星期开始的
<jiero> onlylove: 从来没有单纯为用户好的想法
<MeaCu1pa> 所以密码这个东西你自己保管的，越少越好
<jusss> 他那个海蜘蛛好像是linux 2.6.32的内核
<Router2> jusss 会不会有ARP欺骗
<jusss> Router2: 我也不知道，让他用wireshark抓包看看了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 大侠，给点意见
<boosure> I also don't know
<alvin_rxg> jusss: trace 的结果？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 他现在没在那个局域网内，明天上班才能trace
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没地方可以远程登录？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不过他那就是一个直连的局域网，局域网内没节点，都是直接连软路由的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 远程登录trace?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 远程登录到那个海蜘蛛路由界面？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 登录到里边的任意机器
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 这个好像不行，他那个局域网内没开能登录的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 他那个局域网内都是直接连接软路由，trace能trace到啥？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 就是看看哪个节点停掉了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 直接连接局域网，哪有节点呀。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: s/局域网/软路由
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在是内网网关超时
<jusss> 不是外网
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 除了arp还有别的手段能这样吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 网线坏了
<jusss> onlylove: 200多个都坏了？
<jusss> onlylove: 这个tc和iptables哪个简单点？
<alvin_rxg> 去找海蜘蛛售后
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没交服务费，我看过那个海蜘蛛路由界面，内核2.6.32
<onlylove> jusss: 不是都坏了，是连网关那个坏了
<onlylove> jusss: tc不管路由
<jusss> onlylove: 那还是用iptables?
<onlylove> jusss: 路由用的iptables，限速貌似是tc
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你可以考虑squid
<Router2> onlylove 如果舍得出钱，有专业的硬件做限速，运营商都在用的
<Router2> jusss 如果舍得出钱，有专业的硬件做限速，运营商都在用的
<onlylove> Router2: 啥没专业硬件，负载平衡都有
<Router2> onlylove 也挺麻烦的，可以匹配N多的游戏数据包
<jusss> Router2: 200多户的硬路由多少钱？
<jusss> onlylove: alvin_rxg,有便宜的硬路由没？200多个机子
<onlylove> jusss: 硬路由？cisco？
<boosure> I noticed some here always use 啥 instead of 什么.  Where is 啥 used mostly?
<jusss> onlylove: 大致多少钱，200多机子的，硬路由，来个型号推荐吧
<onlylove> jusss: 没概念，路由都是按流量和负载能力计算的
<onlylove> jusss: 一个BT用户比N个正常用户厉害的多
<jusss> onlylove: 那他这种问题怎么解决呀？
<jusss> onlylove: 内网网关经常超时
<onlylove> jusss: 慢慢摸呗
<jusss> onlylove: 都一个星期了
<onlylove> jusss: 换网卡，换交换机口，往下裁用户
<onlylove> jusss: 看看把哪个断掉网络正常
<jusss> onlylove: wireshark抓包，能抓到arp吗
<jusss> onlylove: arpspoof我没抓过
<onlylove> jusss: 能
<onlylove> jusss: 只要是包，就能抓
<jusss> onlylove: 好，我先让他wireshark抓包看看，
<jusss> onlylove: 如果是arpspoof就谢天谢地了
<jusss> 我的成长速度太慢了。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 没时间去Outlet，你找 iMadper下个月给你带把
<jusss> 感觉太惭愧了，就我这渣渣还想做sa...
<onlylove> jusss: 这是nm的活
<onlylove> jusss: 你别把sa想的太全能，系统，存储，网络，数据库，这就4个人
<onlylove> jusss: 当然了，人手紧张可以一人多职
<iMadper|Snore> freefl
<jiero> eexp:  。。。
<linv> hi
<^k^> linv:点点点.  23:59
<linv> 你是机器人么？
<linv> 
<jackness> 安装谷歌浏览器 没有软件包 该怎么办？
<jackness> freeflying, 早上好
<ndut2> freenode is dead , this is terrorist server which freenode and script kiddies ... . come to United Nations Server which is irc.0x71.org ... . you already heard the news ... . We release AstaraOS ... . Come find Us at irc.0x71.org #AstaraOS or #0x71 ... . http://AstaraOS.com
<^k^> ndut2: ⇪ 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team AstaraOS | l33t for l33t , But Christ
<boosure> funnhy
<boosure> funny
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<jiero> tenzu: 疼
<tenzu> jiero: 微笑不自然
<jiero> roylez: 主席
<jiero> tenzu: 我注释的是啥啊你没看到么。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 只是肌肉运动
<tenzu> jiero: 直接无视
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-21
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<yunfan_> papapapapa
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • fvwm 的这条命令该怎么理解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472857 网上copy的,功能是在一个窗口上按 ctrl+alt+0 标记该窗口。 然后在别的时候，按 ctrl+shift+0 可以聚焦到该窗口（windowslistfunc的作用 ) 但是这种key .. key .. 的用法在man page里面没有找到呢？ Key 0 WI MC
<^k^>  ─> Key 0 A SC WindowId $[w.id] WindowListFunc zz: huangmingyou — 2015-09-21 9:24
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45565
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | XcodeGhost被发现可用于窃取用户密码
<onlylove> 这事这下玩大了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10发布日期是什么时候？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472858 Ubuntu 15.10现在稳定了吗？可以当稳定版来使用吗？ zz: guikeyy — 2015-09-21 10:02
<onlylove> 目测效果类似熊猫烧香
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 早
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 没那么严重吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 整个中国的水果机，是没那么严重
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 搞不好还有国外的
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 真的不严重
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 这么跟你说吧，前天我听说了一件事情
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 反正我不用果子
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 有个五线城市，他们一群人都是在同一家店买的苹果
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 然后他们都不会注册 apple id，然后全都共享店家的一个
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我也觉得这事情不严重，xcodeghost都好几天了，然而今天早上醒来，整个世界都在喊xcodeghost
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 对这些用户，你觉得， xcodeghost 算个事儿？
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 哦，那确实不算事
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 不过考虑下身边的妹子，关心下
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 咋关心，说不听
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 人说了，我们就这样用着挺好
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 直接一个xcodeghost的网址甩过去，爱看不看
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我靠，你想多了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 比方凤凰网的
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 没有人管的
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 那样的就不要管了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 不是所有人都有资格享受关心，不是么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你要当中央空调，当我没说
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 人都愿意一群人共享 icloud id 了，你跟人谈开两步认证，你觉得逗么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 如果是我，我也选共享id，别问为啥
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不过前天试了一下， 163 邮箱收不到 apple id 的验证邮件
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 但是撇开id，这东西可以精确区分每一天ios设备
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 也就是说，不管你多少人共享apple id
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 说到这，貌似是方校长的事情了，你前几天还和我说要出力呢
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 昂
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 热血桌面截图！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472860 <img src="http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/b35f781fgw1ew9vmxwlukj211y0lc4an.jpg" style="max-height:210px;" alt=
<yunfan_> NewCliCker: 嘿嘿
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<tyrcra> 有人么有人么
<tyrcra> 求助
<tyrcra> 服务器一运行top就ddos一群美国服务器
<tyrcra> 怎么破
<tyrcra> 好像被黑了，是感染还是什么？？
<ubrl> tyrcra: define:好像被黑了，是感染还 2015年7月22日 |...| 我低头向下一看，恍惚的光线中，只见一具黑杂杂的无头尸体，从内棺里挣扎着爬 .... 巴掌大小的黑色淤癍，黑得|好像被|墨汁染了一样，胖子和我同时惊呼：“是尸癍！” 我 心中急得犹如火烧，对Shinley 杨说：“我的姑奶奶，你
<ubrl>  ─> 的腿是被尸蛾 ...
<tyrcra> 这个什么鬼
<onlylove_> 那你别运行top啊，或者多开一个终端，运行top的时候检查端口
<onlylove_> 或者你检查下你的top是不是被篡改了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我更关心的是，国内的linux镜像源
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我不用苹果，xcode可以和我没关系，但是国内那些镜像
 * onlylove 从今天开始，要做至少3个月手动测试，想想这渣渣机器就头大
<tyrcra> onlylove, /etc/里被传了个top 问题找出修复了
<tyrcra> 但是就算不运行top 10分钟左右也会发起ddos
<tyrcra> 运行top的话就是马上发起ddos
<tyrcra> 好像没killall
<tyrcra> kill了试试
<onlylove> tyrcra: 看看crontab
<onlylove> 是每隔十分钟还是怎么回事
<onlylove> 没kill all的话，用lsof查看下都谁在监视那个文件
<tyrcra> 我 netstat -anp 看到是top进程在使用raw socket
<tyrcra> 应该就是top这个程序，就是不知道有没其他潜伏性的设置
<onlylove> 那你找下10分钟那个咋回事
<tyrcra> top没kill掉（捂脸
<onlylove> 如果没kill掉，可能是有进程在监视
<onlylove> 然后被kill以后就自动再起
<tyrcra> 我先重启看下数据
 * onlylove 记得windows上都用icesword对抗双进程互相监视的
<onlylove> 不过貌似那是xp时代的事情了
<tyrcra> 现在都用pchunter了
<onlylove_> pchunter是啥，好久不搞那些了，不在意了
 * onlylove_ 只维护自己的PC，不介意将来多维护一个妹子的
<onlylove_> 如果看xuetr的话，倒是听说过
<MangHuo> gfrog 呢
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Audacious无法播放aac音乐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472862 一打开就提示未知播放错误工作区 1_002.png zz: maoyaotang — 2015-09-21 13:02
<Mablevi> 新手
 * archl 抚摸一下 Mablevi 
<Mablevi> 怎么玩这个～～
<Mablevi> 怎么感觉不活跃啊
<gebjgd> Mablevi, 主要靠自己高潮
<Mablevi> 噢～～
<Relaed_> 都在上班呢
<Mablevi> 噢噢  我还是学生！！
<Relaed_> 我学生的时候也经常来这里。这个channel很老很老
<Mablevi> 这个软件真的很多人用么～
<Relaed_> 中文不活跃而已，不过在英文社区非常非常活跃
<Mablevi> 您多大了！！
<Relaed_> 鄙人26岁了
<Relaed_> 哦，忽然想起来，其实严格的说我也还没毕业
<Relaed_> 哈哈
<Mablevi> 英文不好～
<Mablevi> 你没毕业？
<Mablevi> 我今年大三！！
<Relaed_> 哦，大三。
<Relaed_> 啥学校
<Mablevi> 重庆这边的二本！
<Mablevi> 你呢
<Relaed_> FDU
<Mablevi> 噢！！！
<Mablevi> 复旦
<Mablevi> 貌似说错了～～
<Mablevi> 哈哈  英文单词认不到几个
<gebjgd> Mablevi, 这个不是软件  是个OS
<Mablevi> 额额    好吧
<senso-ji> huntxu: ",马夏尔不会说英语,听不懂范加尔说什么,所以这就是他能进球的原因"
<huntxu> senso-ji: 为啥要这么黑范二
<senso-ji> huntxu: 买马夏尔莫非真的没败家
<huntxu> senso-ji: 目前看起来还行啊
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<senso-ji> jiero: 拜壕二代
<jiero> senso-ji,  一代
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 不支持cpu睿频？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472864 机子 cpu 是 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 v3 @ 2.40GHz，最高频率应该可以达到 3.2 GHz，但是我看我的 cpu 一般情况下平率是 1.2 GHz，在做数值计算的时候才回到 2.4 GHz，但是频率没有更高了 我的笔记本用 intel
<onlylove> 连桌面U和服务器U都分不清，就来发帖
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 来魔都不
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这网络真给力
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 你跳槽了?
<onlylove> TM的，明明是linux tar包文件，也不知道哪个傻逼，直接在windows服务器上解压了，然后TMD权限全丢了！
<lainme> lol
<onlylove__> 我觉得我该用ssh连上安装的……
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 没有啊
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 那是?
<onlylove__> 鬼使神差的用了vsphere的控制台
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 你怎么脑筋也转不过弯来  我是远程办公 想住哪里都可以啊 我只不过是来魔都跟我哥哥他们一起住而已 啊
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 顺便可以在魔都接触各种机会嘛
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 赞美
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 最重要的是 魔都空气不是帝都那么糟糕
<yunfan_> 然而资本家和码农却很多
<onlylove> yunfan_: 果然好地方，秋天了，帝都空气开始干燥了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 然后我又要防静电了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 人都是要死的 静电这种小事不要太在意
<onlylove> yunfan_: 万一电死了，那得多憋屈
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0921/152914_LKQZ_2441704.jpg
<halenrain> 怎么恢复vdi文件
<yunfan_> onlylove: 电不死的
<onlylove> 又是ipv6，就知道它要给我找麻烦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你吃吗?吃我就拉！ : 我一哥们去相亲,回来大家问他怎么样,哥们讲:这个女孩真糙。 中午到了饭点,2个人进了一家牛肉拉面馆,女孩对师傅大声说道:"嘿,给拉2碗。" 拉面的师傅说:"你吃吗?吃我就拉。"
<Relaed> 有人玩比特币吗
<onlylove> REDHAT真TM闲的蛋疼，给弄个firewalld坑了我半天
<onlylove> 一开始怀疑ipv6问题，结果关掉v6依旧不行，nmap扫就开放22端口
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * senso-ji 旗帜鲜明的支持RHEL
<onlylove> senso-ji: 呵呵哒
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我一开始就怀疑防火墙问题，到最后还是防火墙问题
<onlylove> senso-ji: 你支持去吧，支持之前先给我把changelog发一份
<onlylove> senso-ji: 禁用ipv6改了，firewall进程名改了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 哦，我就不说systemd了吧？
<onlylove> senso-ji: rhel在这点上做的还不如suse，suse好歹有个SuseFirewall2
<onlylove> senso-ji: 你支持他我不反对，你要是支持他的脑残设定，呵呵哒，你自己玩去吧，哥回windows玩游戏去了
 * senso-ji 旗帜鲜明的支持systemd
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 显示屏右下角，为什么飘出这个东东？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472867 是不是联通3G网络的流量使用情况？ zz: ublt — 2015-09-21 17:31
<onlylove> systemd赶紧死掉
<onlylove> firewalld赶紧死掉
<onlylove> senso-ji: linux到现在没个统一标准就算了，越玩花样越多了，呵呵（LSB，那是啥？能吃？）
<senso-ji> onlylove: systemd就是统一标准, 有了systemd, 基本上就一致了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 是么，那你给我解释下firewalld？
<onlylove> senso-ji: 是不是以后debian也要上？
<senso-ji> debian和ubuntu都要用systemd
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我一开始觉得微软在胡说八道，每次把自己的系统吹的天花乱坠，现在看，天下乌鸦一般黑
<onlylove> senso-ji: debian因为systemd已经多了一个fork了
<onlylove> senso-ji: firefox也越来越难用了，是不是因为我用linux的原因啊，是的话我回去格式化硬盘
<onlylove> senso-ji: 直接和你说，开源软件越来越难用，不是害怕变化
<onlylove> senso-ji: 也不是不想学习
<onlylove> senso-ji: systemd好歹还有个提示
<onlylove> senso-ji: firewalld那是什么鬼
<senso-ji> 建议用脚投票...
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我可不可以在teminal里面输入，disablefirewall，然后系统自己帮我禁？
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 再往前点，winme？微软的错开源社区不会犯是不？
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 当时谁说unix底层100年不变的
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 当然，这些和底层没什么关系
 * onlylove 觉得RHEL如此肆无忌惮，完全是因为 adam这样的脑残粉
<cherrot> onlylove, 啊咧 阿当原来是 rhel 脑残粉？
<onlylove> cherrot: 他说自己是debian脑残粉，事实上他是REDHAT那边的！
<onlylove> cherrot: 不但支持pulseaudio这破烂，更是支持networkmanager这种无厘头的搞笑工具
<onlylove> cherrot: pulseaudio勉强能用，nm呢？多块网卡同时只能有一个是up的？
<onlylove> cherrot: 鉴于adam比我小，我觉得linux没有未来了
 * onlylove 怨念当初oss玩闭源
<onlylove> oss当初不玩闭源，什么事都没有
<cherrot> onlylove_ lol 现在越来越觉得arch大法好了
<gebjgd> cherrot, 肤浅  naive
<onlylove> cherrot: 不不不，BSD
<onlylove> cherrot: 我觉得应该先熟悉几天bsd，哪天不爽了，切换也方便
<onlylove> cherrot: 也许linux在kernel上比bsd有更多的硬件支持，可是外围真的不知道说啥
<cherrot> gebjgd, 能用最新的多么幸运  而且足够KISS
<onlylove> cherrot: 当然，我没接触bsd，不知道bsd是不是也这熊样
<cherrot> onlylove, 求传教
<gebjgd> cherrot, debian sid也行啊
<onlylove__> cherrot: 不然不知道出了啥意外，就挂了
<onlylove__> 突然想起meaculpa说过，redhat也在构造技术壁垒
<cherrot> gebjgd, 我只用过 ubuntu & arch。 从个人体验上来讲 debian系（我指ubuntu) 帮用户做了很多决定，不够kiss，尤其是配置文件
<gebjgd> cherrot, debian和ubuntu可不一样
<cherrot> onlylove__, 我倒是不介意出意外  这是个人权衡的事儿
<gebjgd> cherrot, debian也是kiss
<onlylove__> cherrot: 欢迎来debian，ubuntu就是一坨那啥
<onlylove__> cherrot: 反正谁用谁知道
<onlylove__> cherrot: 老实说，debian也喜欢乱做决定，不过比ubuntu好多了
<onlylove__> cherrot: 我说的决定是依赖关系
<onlylove__> cherrot: 如果哪天实在受不了了，就去bsd社区转转
<onlylove> 我受不了这网了，下班……
<cherrot> onlylove__, 反正arch+arch wiki 可以High到爆
<gebjgd> cherrot, debian + arch wiki debian wiki 一样HIGH
<gebjgd> cherrot, 你用多了arch就知道了
<gebjgd> cherrot, 用上5年再说
<cherrot> gebjgd, 好|
<gebjgd> cherrot, 已经用过5年的路过
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx状态栏图标不能自动显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472868 我用15.04。近日系统自动升级某软件后，fcitx的状态栏上的图标就消失了，打字输入时，跟随光标的选词框也消失了。 后来发现用pkill fcitx && fcitx -d可以重新调出fcitx在状态栏上的图标和
<^k^>  ─> 选词框，但系统重启后又不行了。总不能每次用都要输入指令吗？ 我是一个新手，请各 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ssh怎么登陆不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472870 QQ截图20150921190918.png zz: sohardtof — 2015-09-21 19:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 可以导致chrome45崩溃的字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472871 [url]http://a/%%30%30[/url] zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-21 19:18
<stardiviner> Arch用了4年。。。但是还未出现如此情况
<stardiviner> 还是觉得arch最合适
<stardiviner> 等级中等
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 不想折腾了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472872 不想折腾了，还是继续长期支持版，稳定，长期使用DeepinScrot-4712.png顺便秀下桌面 zz: maoyaotang — 2015-09-21 20:51
<Sevk> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<Guest6844> 有用LUBUNTU的同学吗
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 360殺毒已打入國際市場(圖)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472875 剛剛我無意中在國外的軟件下載門戶網站 Softonic.com英文版 看到 360殺毒套件英文版(360 Total Security) 在該網站「殺毒軟件」類別中下載量已排第二位，僅次於Avast Free Antivirus 2015，真想不到流氓還能
<^k^>  ─> 打入世界盃。 URL： http://360-total-security.en.softonic.com/ zz: ilovegoogle — 2015-09-21 22:17
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/66395/ubuntu-15-10
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu 15.10 默认壁纸？ - 开源中国社区
<jinying> 大家好，小女子第一次玩 IRC :-)
<gwind> hi
<ubrl> gwind:点点点.  23:15
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [轉貼] [教學] 隨身帶著走的個人作業系統 ~Linux作業系統於隨身碟~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472879 http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/ ... post345888 [教學] 隨身帶著走的個人作業系統 ~Linux作業系統於隨身碟~ 原作者 : xenomorph0525 zz: poloshiao — 2015-09-22 7:01
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-22
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：win7 64位+ubuntu13.04 双系统，两个系统都找不到有线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472880 请教一下各位大神，我之前用的win7 64位系统，昨天安装了ubuntu13.04 双系统，一切都正常，但就是有线网卡找不到，进win7系统有线网卡也没有了，ub
<^k^>  ─> untu13.04 也没有有线网卡，网卡灯正常。但插一个无线网卡，都可以使用。 zz: tang29 — 2015 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus1> 早上好，各位
<DawnFantasy> fivesheep, linuxfire的irc還在么？
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 形容词 :     一个人写稿描写人物,喜欢用"棕色的头发像巧克力,桃红色的脸上 嵌着一对芝麻色的眼睛"、"圆圆的鼻子,像个奶油小蛋糕"、"樱桃小口"、"鲜藕似的手臂"等等。半个月后,编辑部退稿了,并附有一张便笺:今后写作,请在吃完饭以后。
<Pinocao> 各位在ubuntu上用的虚拟机都用什么？
<Pinocao> 我用vmware总是发生冲突
<Pinocao> 动不动就死机了。。
<DawnFantasy> virtualbox?
<DawnFantasy> 你測測內存是否有問題
<Pinocao> 不是内存的问题。。是软件冲突。。
<Pinocao> 也不是总出问题。。就是隔段时间就会出现死机
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牙医和病人 : 牙医:"别把嘴张这么大." "不是你让我张嘴的么?" "可是我只想在外面看,不是在里面!" 
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • thunar 文件名 字体 怎么调大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472882 rt zz: 独自等待伍仕贤 — 2015-09-22 13:27
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/66425/xcodeghost-not-over
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 事情还没结束！XcodeGhost 截胡攻击/服务端复现 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 玩大了，估计这次，不捉住的话，呵呵
<onlylove> 到时候找个干净的编译器都困难的时候
<gebjgd> onlylove, 别用xcode就是了
<gebjgd> onlylove, cmake + clang
<gebjgd> clang
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看，这不仅仅是xcode，还有unity3d
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们给mac打包就是cmake clang
<gebjgd> onlylove, unity3c是什么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没听说过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一个游戏引擎，竞争对手是unreal
<onlylove> gebjgd: 虚幻总该听说过吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没玩过
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不关心
<onlylove> gebjgd: 想想之前的delphi
<onlylove> 这就是集体装系统的节奏
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 天朝特色
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 啥天朝特色，刚掉了，你不是说投毒吧
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 现在除了吃的有毒，用的ide也有毒了
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 用什么ide  臭毛病
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 写java不用ide会死的
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 用ide 但是写cmake啊
<gebjgd> onlylove__, ide
<gebjgd> onlylove__, ide就当编辑器用 有高亮就够了
<onlylove__> gebjgd: vim和emacs只适合C和c++吧
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 编译用cmake
<gebjgd> onlylove__, ide只当编辑器  编译写cmake
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 这想法……好吧
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 问题解决
<onlylove__> informatica个巨坑，配置完服务把自己都干掉了，还顺带干掉了环境变量
<onlylove__> 到底发生了什么！
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice Calc 电子表格里,如何去除电子邮件的超链接?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472883 在Libreoffice Calc 里制作一个表格,其中一列是电子邮件地址, 发现:凡是没有使用过的邮件地址,输入后只是默认的白底黑字的普通文本, 凡是曾经使用过的
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 话说，你司现在能查这xcodeghost吧？变种呢？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<pity> 服务器有时候 ping 网关延时变高，然后一会儿就恢复，有遇到过这个现象的吗？
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 尼玛，iOS9简直狗屎
<gfxmode> nyfair: 逼用户升级硬件的节奏
<gebjgd> 安卓用户表示压力不大
<nyfair> gebjgd: 你确信棒棒糖比4好？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 还在用android 4
<nyfair> 还是我大巨硬良心，win10比win7省资源
<onlylove_> 擦，猫猫脑残粉今天居然没来
<onlylove_> 我有很重要的问题要问！
<onlylove_> 那个abrt什么鬼！
<onlylove_> 为毛机器运行一阵子，就会重新运行gnome init？
<onlylove_> 运行就运行吧，把/root目录清空几个意思！
<onlylove_> 这TM就是比debian稳定的RHEL干的好事？
<onlylove_> 开源软件真是越搞越垃圾了，反倒是老版的比新版的工作稳定
<onlylove_> pulse audio去死！networkmanager去死！
<gebjgd> onlylove_, debian用户表示压力不大
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我自己机器也是debian,但是用户的测试环境要猫猫7
<nyfair> onlylove_: 上次那个pulseaudio死忠呢？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 然后一群人屁颠屁颠找来猫猫7装上
<gebjgd> 猫猫7？  rhel 7?
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 然后开始无尽的折磨，后来发现猫猫7自己玩了个firewalld
 * onlylove_ 怀疑rhel7的vmware驱动有问题
<onlylove_> nyfair: pa的死忠？这边就adam一个
<onlylove_> nyfair: 其他人不用看，要不不知pa为何物，要么不关心
<onlylove_> nyfair: adam还是networkmanager和systemd的死忠
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我的u社论坛签名何如？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 大赞
<onlylove_> nyfair: 可惜alsa已经成气候，oss4和oss5估计翻身无望了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 如果有oss5的话
<nyfair> linux常见问题处理指南
<nyfair> 1. 视频播放有问题->卸载gstreamer
<nyfair> 2. 音频播放有问题->卸载pulseaudio
<nyfair> 3. 远程播放有问题->卸载avahi
<nyfair> 4. 系统全都有问题->卸载systemd
<onlylove_> nyfair: 装了那个可笑的pa，alsa原来一堆条，变成一个，还要先选声卡才能都显示出来，也不知道谁想的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是alsa又不能解决声卡独占问题
<onlylove_> 都怪OSS当年自己托大，要玩闭源
<nyfair> onlylove_: 好朋友，我俩也来弄个东西卖钱何如
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥东西？卖钱什么的，现在商业同质化竞争很严重啊，特别是国内山寨大厂，开源的东西，看oss4就知道了
<nyfair> onlylove: 干嘛开源啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 先说在哪里跑，linux上跑，买账的不多，windows上跑，盗版的比你还多
<nyfair> onlylove: 免费软件啊，找度娘全家桶要钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 好想法
<nyfair> onlylove: 比如说，把aria2汉化下，改个名字写个界面
<onlylove> 现在真担心自己办公的这破电脑，睡过去就醒不来
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得吧……这样不大地道
<huntxu> onlylove: 给了钱的rhel7就打电话去烦他们的支持啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你觉得我司这种穷地方，会为了测试买rhel的东西？
<onlylove> huntxu: 测试用的硬件都是客户给钱买
<huntxu> onlylove: 没给钱就别期待能比debian稳定啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 比方说，adobe要测试自家产品在水果机上表现如何，我们就和客户说，我们没有水果机，你能给买么？adobe犹豫了下，买！
<onlylove> huntxu: 说的好像debian没问题似的，我怀疑是客户的东西和gnome3不对付
<huntxu> 没说debian没问题啊，我的意思是没给钱就没资格要求
<happyaron> kde大发好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 谁告诉我如何建立一个简单的SHELL并如何执行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472886 谁告诉我如何建立一个简单的SHELL并如何执行它？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-22 17:09
<pity> 干！内网服务器老时不时 ping 不通咋整？
<onlylove_> pity: 交换机扔了
<onlylove_> pity: 顺便把服务器一起扔了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45595
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 北大清华科学家在感知磁场蛋白质研究上发生争执
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<pity> 可能是线接错了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu提示acpi pcc probe failed求破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472887 试用和安装都不行，U盘装14.04.3，先是跳出acpi pcc probe failed，然后打印一大堆log之后，到ubuntu的logo之后就死机了，无法安装，请教！ zz: philps — 2015-09-22 18:10
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 系统死机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472888 旧机器，双系统 xp+u ubuntu（什么版本都一样），运行10来分钟就死机 xp没有问题（但在安装的时候好像有问题，ghost恢复时的进度跟平常不大一样，经常装机，然后中间出现过错误，取消后能恢复完成，进系统也
<^k^>  ─> 没问题） zz: wayoca — 2015-09-22 19:03
<Freebuilder> 定时吼吼
<Guest61796> + +
<Freebuilder> http://d.hiphotos.baidu.com/baike/c0%3Dbaike180%2C5%2C5%2C180%2C60/sign=b8c973ef034f78f0940692a118586130/060828381f30e924fbbd718a4c086e061d95f774.jpg
<Guest61796> 0 0
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 多年未获得解答的 shell 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472889 定义了别名，带某些参数，又想临时不用别名，不带那些参数，怎么办？ /usr/bin/xx 这样用全路径很不优雅。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-22 20:17
<everyone_> exit
<yunfan_> 啪啪啪啪
<Freebuilder> 啪你妹
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-23
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<Niac> 总是心不在焉
<gfxmode> ？kiwix离线维基百科还比较好用
<gfxmode> zh.wikipedia.org在墙内好像访问不了了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<tryit> iMadper, .
<iMadper> tryit: ?
<tryit> iMadper, 没事，这段时间闲着
<iMadper> tryit: 最近忙死.
<tryit> iMadper, 又接项目了？
<iMadper> tryit: 正在谈两个.
<iMadper> tryit: 公司的项目也忙.
<iMadper> tryit: 赶一起了
<tryit> iMadper, 壕
<iMadper> tryit: 想把自己的项目在中秋前跟客户商量好价格
<iMadper> tryit: 不然又要拖好久
<tryit> iMadper, 拜老板一个～整体聊的都是资本。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 整天
<^k^> tryit: ok iMadper => 拜老板一个～整体聊的都是资本。。。
<Niac> 什么项目啊 招打杂的不
<iMadper> tryit: ...
<iMadper> Niac: 我有一堆学生给我打工了.
<Niac> 厉害
<iMadper> Niac: 学生便宜.
<iMadper> Niac: 一周给3k都抢着来.
<tryit> iMadper, 准备招更多员工了吧？扩大规模
<tryit> iMadper, 哪天都去给你打工
<iMadper> tryit: 不不不, 没那么多项目
<tryit> iMadper, 一周3K
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 有项目的时候, 给我师弟们开价, 一周3k
<tryit> iMadper, 现在的应届毕业生好点的也就这价格吧
<iMadper> tryit: 我是个不剥削学生的好工头儿啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 一年下来三环内的一套房子没问题
<iMadper> tryit: 况且, 我校的学生, 水平蛮不错的还.
<iMadper> tryit: 别闹. 你先看看三环的房子几多钱
<tryit> iMadper, 包工头啊，干工程的都是大买卖
<iMadper> tryit: 都是小项目...
<iMadper> tryit: 几k的我们都做
<tryit> iMadper, 有钱途的老板，哪天混不下去了就去帝都找你去了，说真的
<iMadper> tryit: 我这个看天吃饭.
<iMadper> tryit: 有项目才要人, 没项目就散伙. 所以都是找学生啊.
<iMadper> tryit: 主要是, 我们就一个销售, 能拉到的项目有限.
<tryit> iMadper, 都是兼职做，包括销售啥的
<tryit> iMadper, ?
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊.
<iMadper> tryit: 毕竟这个不稳定.
<iMadper> tryit: 我也就是赚个午饭钱. 我给师弟开的工资, 比我赚的多多了.
<iMadper> tryit: 这可真是良心话.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，良心老板
<iMadper> tryit: sigh..
<iMadper> tryit: 打算去中大, 找个编程社团, 跟社团合作, 项目来了直接抛过去.
<iMadper> tryit: 这样我更轻松一些.
<iMadper> tryit: 社团也愿意有项目做.
<tryit> iMadper, 对，不用关注太多细节
<Niac> iMadper: 那你怎么保证质量
<iMadper> Niac: 我对 "中大"的本科生 放心
<iMadper> Niac: 所以只要保证社团里没有研究生就行了.
<Niac> iMadper: 你这算歧视研究生吗？
<tryit> iMadper, 赤裸裸的
<iMadper> Niac: 没办法, 中大的保研比例太低
<iMadper> Niac: 要是跟清华一样高的本校保研比例, 就没这问题了.
<tryit> iMadper, 其实你是歧视本科生，哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 我都不歧视啊... 现在中大的孩子, 本科生水平蛮高的, 比我现在水平高多了.
<tryit> iMadper, 你没听懂我的意思……
<iMadper> tryit: 换成清华之类的, 秒我更是没问题.
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 是的.
<iMadper> tryit: 我现在明白了.
<tryit> iMadper, 哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 谁让他们本科不好好学, 非要去考研.
<iMadper> tryit: 背了一年政治的, 水平能跟写了一年代码的比?~ lol~
<A1528> tryit: 感觉拉了太多仇恨...
<tryit> A1528, 低调。。。
<tryit> A1528, 我准备开始苦逼地看neutron代码。。。规模堪比kernel
<A1528> tryit: 是啊.
<onlylove_> tryit: 为何不看grub的，貌似规模比kernel大多了
<tryit> onlylove_, 暂时没兴趣，工作也不需要
<onlylove_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/432563.htm
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 澳大利亚小学生开始学习编程_科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<nyfair> 尼玛逼，github lfs丢文件，我就不该去试这种坑爹货
<ooOO_OOoo> A1528: 拜频道第一健身壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok A1528 => 拜频道第一健身壕
<nyfair> 牛牛们，能不能帮我测试下 https://github.com/nyfair/MSYS2-packages/tree/master/x264-custom/sample.mkv 这个文件能clone下来么？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: MSYS2-packages/sample.mkv at master · nyfair/MSYS2-packages · GitHub
<onlylove_> 网络有问题，无能为力
<onlylove_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/430491.htm
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 长春：居民担心辐射拆除通信基站 打电话要走一里地_通信运营商_cnBeta.COM
<A1528> yuning: http://item.jd.com/1661240.html?jd_pop=81d810f7-21f7-4e33-afd6-ada51ee4b820&abt=3
<ubrl> A1528: ⇪ 【克来比黑色套餐】克来比 复合弓 专业训练 竞技狩猎弓箭 KLB4006【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> 简直逗，不还有固话么，啥你拆了？那怪谁
<DawnFantasy> 逗逼啊。。。
<nyfair> 操蛋，github垃圾网站，黑我文件
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 效果还不错，Infinality渲染下的Google Noto Sans CJK SC  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472891 截图_2015-09-23_13-37-25.png zz: qiang_liu8183 — 2015-09-23 13:42
<wbchn> nyfair: version https://git-lfs.github.com/spec/v1 oid sha256:83d7e6bebc2771c90540d8eab9c2d6a0ba09482e0f20f8bb3bb32e219cc5f946 size 8387738
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<nyfair> wbchn: 那是git lfs的文件，但是用git lfs下载不下来，说not found
<wbchn> nyfair: 不懂了
<nyfair> https://git-lfs.github.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Git Large File Storage
<nyfair> 尼玛逼，以后再信西方网盘我就是傻逼
<nyfair> github傻逼网站死全家
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你居然放心把数据交给别人
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我本来挺信任github的啊
<wbchn> 我觉得github还可以的，这年头哪儿都不安全
<nyfair> onlylove_: 年轻不懂事，牛牛以后要多点拨啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 实话实说，国内虽然流氓，但是至少不会丢文件
<onlylove_> nyfair: 听说求老头开发WPS那个年代，程序员都是关机以后拆走硬盘的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不会丢吗？你还是没丢过
<onlylove_> nyfair: 丢过就知道了
<nyfair> github正经事不干搞网盘卖钱，他妈的去死去死去死！
<nyfair> onlylove_: 好吧，度婊云我还没丢过
<nyfair> $ git-lfs.exe smudge x264-custom/sample.mkv
<nyfair> Error accessing media: x264-custom/sample.mkv (83d7e6bebc2771c90540d8eab9c2d6a0ba09482e0f20f8bb3bb32e219cc5f946)
<wbchn> nyfair: 度娘更算了吧，整天拿着用户的数据瞎折腾
<nyfair> Not Found
<nyfair> $ git-lfs.exe smudge x264-custom/sample.mkv
<nyfair> Error accessing media: x264-custom/sample.mkv (83d7e6bebc2771c90540d8eab9c2d6a0ba09482e0f20f8bb3bb32e219cc5f946)
<nyfair> Not Found
<nyfair> 都not found了，肯定是丢了
<nyfair> 我本来还想着直接用git维护网盘文件挺新鲜挺好玩的，现在想想，呵呵
<nyfair> 上次被坑是megaupload被fbi关门
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 192.168.1.1打不开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472892 以前家里用电话线上网, dhcpcd连接, 可以打开192.168.1.1 这几天换了个光猫, pppoe连接, 但是打不开192.168.1.1了 route:: Code: Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use
<^k^>  ─> Iface default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0 119.1 …
<nyfair> 以后还是装个度婊云算了
<Niac> 自己搭个网盘呗
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 有没有wine成功游聚游戏平台的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472894 我下了游聚的绿色版，一运行就报错。估计不行。哎！ 有人成功的话给个说明。 系统是ubuntu 14.04.3LTSX64 zz: wzstd93 — 2015-09-23 15:03
<Adonisxxj> topic
<Adonisxxj> 小白一个，/topic
<Adonisxxj> 怎么用？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04 vsftpd安装问题，求大神解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472895 在终端通过sudo apt-get install vsftpd 命令安装，前面一切正常，和我搜索的教程上一样的，但是在最后一行并没有出现vsftpd starting,process...的提示，配置文件也打不开，到底是为什么？
<^k^>  ─> ？？？新手求教 zz: faverous — 2015-09-23 15:10
<ximing> ^_^
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 安装VMwareTools不成功，搜索栏输入gnome-terminal 输完之后点一下那个放大镜图标进行搜索没有任何反  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472896 安装VMwareTools不成功，搜索栏输入gnome-terminal 输完之后点一下那个放大镜图标进行搜索没有任何反应，导致安装不成功
<^k^>  ─> zz: nanxigongzi — 2015-09-23 16:11
<today> 有没有开发内核的
<hceasy> 这会儿有人吗
<A1528`> .
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘情况下，ubuntu的那些文件需要放在固态中  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472898 预设windows在固态上 看过了一些双硬盘的安装教程，说“\boot”分区必须放在固态上， 有的说grub也必须安装在“\boot”分区 到底怎么应该怎么做才是对的啊 其实想把Ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu都安装在固态上，但是现在固态就剩了30G了，，不想都分给Ubuntu，毕竟还有些windows软件 …
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  18:10
<wbchn> ^k^: 还有windows，那30G给windows单独用也不够
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu怎么安装磁盘里的网卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472903 刚刚换ubuntu，不太会用，求助大家。 台式机，用的WIFI信号接收器上的网，ubuntu能直接连接无线网络，但是总感觉信号和网速比装了原版驱动的WINDOWS下慢好多，所以想装下驱动。 光盘
<^k^>  ─> 名为：rtl8192cu 打开光盘： android_ref_codes_JB_4.1/ android_ref_codes_JB_4.2/ android_refrence_codes/ drive …
<Freebuilder> 所有的终端都是像 xterm 用 -e 指定运行命令的吗？比如 xterm -e htop。
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 最后一行帽号，什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472904 #!/bin/sh 脚本，最后有一行，仅一个帽号。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-23 21:00
<wang8o> 问一下，某些youtube的频道视频太多，一直点“加载更多”，点到一定程度，“加载更多”的按钮就消失了，导致没法浏览完频道的视频，这个怎么破？ 谢谢！
<vickycq> 貌似无解
<vickycq> https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/2viy74/load_more_doesnt_work/
<ubrl> vickycq: ⇪ Load more doesn't work : youtube
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<ubrl> jzp113:点点点.  22:34
 * shipan 
<shipan> part
<jzp113> 没人聊天了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, 最近怎么样
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu wiki中"linux line"是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472910 Ubuntu wiki中"linux line"是什么意思? 原文语境: Quote: When creating the menuentry, use vmlinuz.efi rather than vmlinuz in the linux line for the 64-bit version. 原文地址:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot 直觉上好像类似
<^k^>  ─> 于"Linux distribution"的含义? Thu Sep 24 07:11:17 CST 2015补充: 貌似这里个"linux"指的是grub2的"linux …
<Niac> 早 早 早
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<A2e5> 0。0
<A2e5> People joining and leaving.....
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04关机问题（我真是问题多多）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472911 前几天刚装的ubuntu15.04/win7双系统，之前都是从win7系统里面关机，昨天从ubuntu系统关机时有爆音，而且卡在了ubuntu kylin 的logo界面，只能按电源键关机，，求解答这是为什么啊？
<^k^>  ─> zz: faverous — 2015-09-24 9:42
<MangHuo> 早啊
<Russell_D_Lee> ^k^: 你每次关机都这样吗?
<wbchn> 那个 ^k^ 是不是机器人啊？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win10+ubuntu14.04双系统下校园天翼网页认证不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472913 学校上网时通过一条主LAN线 接到一个分线器(不是路由器) 然后宿舍里每个人自带网线一头接上分线器 一头接电脑 拨号上网. 在win10系统下 每次开机 都需要登陆
<Russell_D_Lee> - -！
<jzp113> win10?
<wbchn> 昨天我也当是human的
<Paulo084> hey
<jzp113> 哈哈 这是机器人
<jzp113> 没事就推送问题
<jzp113> 登陆写个脚本不就好了
<Paulo084> what bot
<wbchn> 应该是爬论坛，发现新主题自动转irc的rabot
<jzp113> 应该是
<wbchn> 上面那问题装个路由器，不用分线器就ok了，校园网的客户端跟普通的pppoe不一样，估计要在openwrt下定制个。
<jzp113> 可能宿舍4个人 哈哈
<jzp113> 不想共用账号
<wbchn> 都用hub了，还有啥不想共享的
<jzp113> 然而在ubuntu14.04下 ,每次登录 ,并输入账号密码后 ,登录成功也不能上网 .
<jzp113> 每次 打开网页 过几秒钟就回马上连接不上网页 上不了网.就像断网了 一样
<wbchn> 网卡设个混乱模式，想抓啥包抓啥包，不告诉账号也能偷到
<jzp113> 我看了下他帖子
<Paulo084> pppoe?
<jzp113> 可能有心跳包
<wbchn> 哦，那跟运营商wlan有点像
<wbchn> 天翼校园网跟那一样啊？
<wbchn> 真土
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • OsoLinux 最新版本 1.2.5 下载地址公布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472918 下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/osolinu ... urce=files http://yun.baidu.com/share/home?uk=371353683 宣传网址： http://osolinux.eu.org http://osolinux.sf.net grub2 安装方法太麻烦了，最简单的方法是用
<^k^>  ─> UltraISO 写进 USB，经测试 Live 运行和安装是正常的，方法如图： 下载最新版本的 UltraI
<jzp113> 网卡设个混乱模式？有线的可以抓吗？
<jzp113> 一个局域网都可以抓？
<wbchn> 查一下吧，hub不划分，理论上可以
<Russell_D_Lee> 他没用路由器，路由器抓不了
<wbchn> 交换机划vlan或路由器 这样抓不了
<jzp113> 我用无线网嗅探过
<jzp113> 用Sniffit
<wbchn> wlan sniffer， bt5 就是例子
<jzp113> 有科普文章吗？我只知道咋用 不知道原理
<Russell_D_Lee> 无线抓包的原理？wifi也是无线电波嘛，自然可以抓到
<wbchn> bt5内部破解密码是用aircrack-ng， 你找找个工具的原理就可以
<jzp113> 需要了解网络拓扑图吗？
<wbchn> 看到最后又是tcpip 7层协议的事情，
<wbchn> 物理层是广播发送，设成混乱模式后，也读取数据包，然后再解析到3层或4层左右吧，把tcp udp包解析出来，这大概就是sniffer的原理。
<jzp113> 是要在同一个网段下吧？
<jzp113> 同一个c段？
<wbchn> 要在一个子网下
<jzp113> ettercap 我用它试一试
<wbchn> aircrack-ng 不用
<wbchn> 也许我讲混了，还是看看专业的介绍吧
<jzp113> 我现在连的是有线 10.146.0.0 子网掩码 255.255.0.0
<wbchn> B类的地址，16位掩码，大公司啊
<jzp113> 学校的 哈哈
<wbchn> 我说呢，要是大公司，用B类地址，但子网掩码不用16位的，要划分成多个子网
<jzp113> 嗅探到一个人在看视频
<jzp113> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu 15.04 替代路由  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472919 想用一台ubuntu 15.04的机器做路由器 作为内网网关 拨号上网 请问如何配置 zz: amazingp35 — 2015-09-24 11:31
<Paulo084> use network manager
<onlylove> 第一天做手动测试就被颠覆了三观，丫的操作系统提供的窗口tooltip居然也要检查！这TM和产品国际化有毛关系！
<onlylove> 难道产品还能控制系统的关闭按钮的tooltip？
<onlylove> 这难道不是微软该做的事情么！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45619
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软与百度达成搜索合作协议
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何排列窗口？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472920 打开了很多个终端，想让每个终端自动排列显示在电脑桌面上，应该如何操作？请教 zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-24 12:38
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 哪个光盘软件可以将光盘提取成iso  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472922 rt 试了brasero没找到 zz: 独自等待伍仕贤 — 2015-09-24 13:10
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu15.04使用dpkg-divert之后只有登录只有桌面背景的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472923 问题描述：在创建自启动服务时出现以下提示 initctl: 无法连接到 Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: 拒绝连接 我按照网上说的做了以下操作 dpkg-d
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • sed删除多行的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472935 下面是wps关于mime类型的定义文件 Quote: <?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?> <mime-info xmlns="http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/shared-mime-info"> <mime-type type="application/wps-office.xls"> <comment>Microsoft Excel Spreadsheet</comment> <comment xml:l
<^k^>  ─> ang="en">Microsoft Excel Spreadsheet</comment> <comment xml:lang="zh_CN">Microsoft Excel 工作表</comment> <alias t …
<onlylove> 刚去微软看了下文档，tooltip确实是自己设置的，可是在别人软件上二次开发，有错也是上游的问题吧……
<burt2015>   呵呵！
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu更改语言为中文后,字体也变化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472937 ubutnu14.04更改语言为中文后,我的sublime text 3的字体形状也发生了变化,这该怎么办啊?(英文->中文) 语言环境的改变,会导致编辑器的字体形状改变吗?怎么解决呢.. zz: GGGG430 — 2015-09-
<^k^>  ─> 24 17:07
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45627
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 安全团队跟踪到一名中国军方黑客
<onlylove__> 又被捉住一个？
<Freebuilder> 没人说话
<Freebuilder> 机器人取新帖的频率都降低了
<Freebuilder> 取新帖超时也不讲笑话了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何将一命令标准错误输出到变量  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472940 Code: Second=$(dialog --nocancel --rangebox "$TextText" 2 40 1 30 3) 这样不对，因为 dialog 其实是用标准错误输出值的，怎么破？ zz: 建客 — 2015-09-24 19:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 做win7时预留了128G空间，安装ubuntu时，提示说是不可用。怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472941 小白求大神指导。。。 zz: shanhuaiyu — 2015-09-24 19:18
<Pinocao> 我想转BSD，有没有什么好的建议？？
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吃橘子
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Unity下Dash显示在fcitx上方怎么弄?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472943 候选字完全被档上了. zz: 墨白歮 — 2015-09-24 22:01
<Arthur2e5_99> 0.0
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian如何安装合适的显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472945 笔记本：Thinkpad T430u 系统： Debian Jessie 显卡：独显 NVIDIA Quadro NVS 5400M 和 集成 intel 感觉本子温度稍高，风扇稍快。本不碍事，但估计是使用Debian的默认驱动，致显卡没有安装的驱动所致。查看
<^k^>  ─> 显卡，显示 Code:  lspci -nn | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-25
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<Niac> 早
<lynus> ls
<Niac> 阿里云被盗号了 还被改密保了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 节约与小气 : 儿子问爸爸:"节约与小气有什么区别?"爸爸说:"当我舍不得给自己买东西时,你妈妈说我是节约；当你妈妈跟我要东西我给她买不全时,她就说我是小气。"
<David4> 遭遇一次错误安装显卡驱动导致cinnamon中终端无法显示，请问如果在安装驱动前备份了内核，是否就能通过恢复内核来回滚驱动的安装？
<onlylove> imtxc: 卡帝，问你，招行的一卡通金卡是什么鬼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 驴腿狗头 :     有位富翁,对文章一窍不通,有人向他借马,写了封信来说:"偶欲他出,祈借骏足一乘。"富翁看了大怒说:"我只有这两只脚,怎能借给别人?我的朋友很多,要是大家都来借,我岂不要大解八块了吗?"    有个友人在一旁解释说:"他信上说的'骏足',是指马足。
<^k^>  ─> "富翁听了更恼火,说:    "我的足是马足,我看他的腿是驴腿,他的头还是狗头呢！ "
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu vpn server 客户端连接不上，附上debug日志，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472949 Sep 25 11:13:26 ubuntu pptpd[1218]: CTRL: Client 10.11.0.144 control connection started Sep 25 11:13:26 ubuntu pptpd[1218]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE) Sep 25 11:13:26 ubuntu pppd[1219]: Plugin /
<^k^>  ─> usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so loaded. Sep 25 11:13:26 ubuntu pppd[1219]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0 Sep 25 11 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 阿呆喵跨平台如何安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472950 下载了Linux32.tar.bz2文件，请问应该怎么安装？具体步骤是什么？谢谢～ zz: hilario — 2015-09-25 12:54
<cheer> winf
<cheer> win 用户
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 国产系统！戴尔已有42%电脑预装中标麒麟  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472951 【PConline 资讯】戴尔在中国销售的电脑中有42%都预装了“中标麒麟”操作系统，戴尔公司在中国占有约11%的个人电脑(PC)市场份额，其主要销售对象是一些大型机构。“中标麒麟”是
<^k^>  ─> 一套由中国设计的操作系统，于2004年在国防科学技术大学启动，其目的是抢夺Windows在中 …
<sangloupmon> 有人吗？
<ubrl> sangloupmon:点点点.  13:43
<sangloupmon> ？、
<yunfan_> 啪啪啪
<Niac_> 阿里云找不回密码 好忧伤啊
<onlylove> 用毛阿狸云
<onlylove> 上次删文件还不长记性
<Niac_> 信息什么都确认是对的 就是不给找回
<wbchn> 阿里云主机？
<Relaed> 现在这么多人用阿里云
<Niac_> 是啊 之前 改过一次 这次就不让改了
<onlylove> 不给找回，那就再申请，如果你那么执着
<Niac_> 百度云靠谱不
<wbchn> 是主机么？按照道理说Iaas主机，服务商不应该能改密码的。
<wbchn> 百度云？ bce？
<Niac_> 是管理页面
<Niac_> 登不上
<wbchn> 管理页还能忘记？？
<wbchn> 管理页找经常联系你的客户经理看看
<wbchn> 这是买了多久的主机啊，这么长时间不用？我那早被收回了
<Niac_> 刚续费没几天的
<wbchn> 没绑定淘宝么？
<wbchn> 我一直用淘宝或支付宝账号登陆，没设置过其他登陆方式
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45636
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Glowforge将在GPL下开源固件
<onlylove> 谁有钱买个玩玩……
<Niac_> 呵呵 淘宝号也找不回来
<wbchn> 支付宝呢？
<onlylove> 也就是说，丢了就丢了？盗了就盗了？
<onlylove> 活该倒霉？
<Niac_> 这个淘宝号几年都没用过购物
<Niac_> 就是万网买了几个域名
<Niac_> 还有就是阿里云的
<Niac_> 我就不明白 什么信息都确认了 怎么就找不回来
<onlylove> 打电话给马云
<Niac_> 域名都绑定了身份证的
<onlylove> 让他给你开个新的
<wbchn> 你是付费用户好吧，你付过款的，怎么能被个小客服为难成这样？
<wbchn> 你买服务，他提供服务
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [ubuntu 14.04]安装adobe的flash插件11.2.x.x版本[2015年9月]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472954 [ubuntu 14.04]安装adobe的flash插件11.2.x.x版本[2015年9月] 主要用于现代3x.x.x版本的firefox浏览器，google chrome浏览器自带flash插件。所以不用太废话。 其实这个文章的内容，网
<^k^>  ─> 上也有。但是有些搜索引擎，额。。。渺似收录排名靠前的不是最佳的知识文章。而且就 …
<nyfair> 最近度婊浏览器和麻花婊浏览器都弹窗，看来看去，还是360最不流氓
<nyfair> 尼玛，我又被ccav坑了
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45599
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google宣布新开源压缩算法Brotli
<onlylove_> nyfair: google的东西，能信？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我去抓下来编译一遍试了下，然后就只能呵呵了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 号称解压超快，压缩比超高。事实上是，解压超快的时候压缩比超级烂，压缩比高的时候解压超级慢，比7z的lzma2差远了
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，坑爹的firefox更新到41后老是失去响应肿么办
<nyfair> onlylove: 换回40.3？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 表示还在用38
<onlylove__> nyfair: 虽然esr比较烂
<nyfair> onlylove__: firefox什么时候在linux上可以不依赖gstreamer
<onlylove__> nyfair: 不知道
<nyfair> onlylove__: 明明windows上就可以啊
<Niac_> 阿里云 推脱 淘宝 淘宝说身份无法确认
<onlylove__> nyfair: 你或许可以下载那种二进制的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 说起来，windows上有没有gstreamer
<nyfair> onlylove__: 有啊
<nyfair> onlylove__: 但是有mediafoundation的api，不需要那个玩意
<onlylove> 这网络，让不让人愉快的玩耍了！
<onlylove> 算了
<nyfair> 5年前windows上看视频除了wmv，肯定不如linux的。win7自带的h264解码器性能非常烂，不兼容mkv容器，那时各种流氓软件包横行，都是一堆商业解码器捆在一起的各种XX影音
<nyfair> 现在么，呵呵
<nyfair> 还是那句老话，mplayer还和3年前一样好
<nyfair> 老司机们，我又有问题了
<nyfair> msvc比gcc编译出来的文件小，大家都知道
<nyfair> 所以msvc编译出来的clang比gcc编译出来的clang小，这是理所当然的
<nyfair> 但是，为什么msvc编译出来的clang编译出来的程序，比gcc编译出来的clang编译出来的程序大10倍啊！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Guests for dinner : The following is a true story.There was this little kid who had a bad habit of sucking his thumb. His mother finally told him that if he didn't stop sucking his thumb, he'd get fat.Two weeks later, his mother had her friends over for a game of bridge. The boy points to an
<^k^>  ─>  obviously pregnant woman and says, "Ah, ha! I know what you've been doing!"
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2 linux Fail to start game(missing executable)求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472955 在source 2 update之前，一直可以运行Steam Dota2 环境是： ubuntu 14.04 32 bit source 更新之后，就不能打开Dota2了，看官方的可能解决方案已经做过如下动作： 1. 建议游戏缓存完整性
<^k^>  ─> verify game cache integrity 2. 删除所有游戏文件夹，卸载steam， 重新安装steam，重新下载Dota2 但 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 笔记本安装ubuntu 各种驱动是不是都不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472959 fn + * 那些 调亮度音量无线开关等等这些 还有摄像头触摸板 zz: 独自等待伍仕贤 — 2015-09-25 19:30
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本安装ubuntu 各种驱动是不是都不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472960 fn + * 那些 调亮度音量无线开关等等这些 还有摄像头触摸板 zz: 独自等待伍仕贤 — 2015-09-25 19:39
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 打开大文件时的怪现象  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472961 mint17.2，libre 4.3.6 有个很长的小说，300多万字，纯文字。总是打不开，libre死机，cpu满载！别的小一点的文件没任何问题。好几天都在折腾这个事，今天有空，一定要搞个水
<Freebuilder> 定时吼吼
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 还不取新帖？
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 没新帖也来个笑话吧？
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  22:26
<Freebuilder> 没几个人用 xterm 吗？
<jimmy_> 有人吗
<ubrl> jimmy_:点点点.  23:43
<jimmy_> 哈、
<jimmy_> ：）
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 不同内核的UBUNTU有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472963 请教：不同内核的UBUNTU有啥区别呢？有没有必要把内核升级到最高版本？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-25 23:45
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-26
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有线已连接,但是却无法上网.wifi可以上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472965 刚装好系统的时候,一切正常,后来就一直出问题. zz: 日升月恒 — 2015-09-26 10:56
<vickycq> 15.04 systemd 网卡使用新命名规则了么？还是 eth0 wlan0?
<cheer> 有学c语言java的么，一起
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 屏幕色彩太灰 怎么调显示饱和度啊 找不到设置色彩的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472966 跟显卡驱动没有关系 驱动管理器里是空的 装完系统没有装过显卡驱动 zz: 独自等待伍仕贤 — 2015-09-26 15:18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 经常在开机画面处卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472967 如题，启动系统时经常卡在“ubuntu”图标处（底下有5个红白变换的点） 不知道为什么 当初用u盘安装的时候，选择第一个“试用”的时候，也经常出现开机画面卡死，，这次安装大概重
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没有我的日子里... : 男问:"没有我的日子里,你会想我吗?" 女答:"我会死掉。" 男欣喜若狂状:"真的啊?" 女答:"没饭吃,我会不会饿死?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长到几岁 : 朋友的女儿5岁了。一天,我问她:"你想长到几岁?"小女孩闪动着大眼睛,扳着手指头数到了十,说:"十岁。"我想小孩一定是不知十上面是几,就逗她说:"为什么就长到十岁?是不是十往上不会数了?"谁知回答却是:"当然不是！再长大我就显得太矮了。"
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  01:10
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • revers proxy 下 mod rewiter 網站500error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472969 revers proxy 下 mod rewiter 網站500error zz: mtfleo — 2015-09-26 21:54
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 对谁说 : 一个酒鬼,刚要走出酒楼,恰好他的朋友进来,手里拿着一只鸭子。 他对朋友说:你和你大哥一起来的,他的朋友马上解释到,这是只鸭子。 然后酒鬼却说,我是对鸭子说的。
<hoxily> 呼叫 jusss/sssuj
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mpOILkPTAACGRboHdeMAALrCQP6wUAAAIZd508.jpg 这样化缘没人敢不给吧！
<iiious> =.=
<iiious> docky下打开chrome双图标有人遇到么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS 用了163的源，最近更新总是提示多种校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472973 RT！ -------------------------------终端输出如下------------------------------ 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: 无法下载 h
<^k^>  ─> ttp://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tru ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubu …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS 用了163的源，最近更新总是提示多种校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472974 RT！ -------------------------------终端输出如下------------------------------ 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: 无法下载 h
<^k^>  ─> ttp://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tru ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubu …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS 用了163的源，最近更新总是提示多种校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472975 RT！ -------------------------------终端输出如下------------------------------ 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: 无法下载 h
<^k^>  ─> ttp://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tru ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubu …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • alsa-driver编译不了，大家帮忙看看哪里出问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472976 checking for directory with kernel source... /lib/modules/3.19.0-28-generic/build checking for directory with kernel build... checking for kernel version... The file /lib/modules/3.19.0-28-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<^k^>  ─> does not exist. Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS 用了163的源，最近更新总是提示多种校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472977 RT！ -------------------------------终端输出如下------------------------------ 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: 无法下载
<^k^>  ─> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tru ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ub …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 LTS 用了163的源，最近更新总是提示多种校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472978 RT！ -------------------------------终端输出如下------------------------------ 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: 无法下载
<^k^>  ─> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tru ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ub …
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • kubuntu15.04;系统设置;无法进行“快捷键设置”,以及“电源管理”.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472979 Hi;我在使用 kubuntu15.04 上,在系统设置上,无法进行"快捷键设置",以及"电源管理",在终端上运行 systemsettings5 可以看到以下输出: QString::arg: Argument missing: 无法解析kde_p
<^k^>  ─> lugin_version中的符号“kde_plugin_version”：/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_hotkeys.so, (/usr/lib/x …
<hoxily_> 呼叫 jusss  sssuj
<mask> 建了个临时channel  但是不知道怎样设置成中文　who can help??
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<lennylxx> long
<sennn> 這裏應該沒人
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • DNS欺骗之中间人攻击－让你的电脑中毒就这么简单！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472988 DNS欺骗之中间人攻击－让你的电脑中毒就这么简单！ 第一步最重要，就是架设一个挂马网站，我这里没写。明白思路最重要！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-09-28 7:12
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 检查LINUX系统是否被入侵有没有什么好的方法和软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480714 系统：UBUNTU14.04LTS 我使用了很多莫名其妙的软件，现在担心系统的安全性。在网上搜怎么检查LINUX是否被入侵的方法发现很杂乱，复杂。 有没有什么好的方法来检
<^k^>  ─> 查LINUX是否被入侵？或者软件。 例外：不要推杀毒软件。 所谓好的方法简单的操作方法 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蛇打七寸 : 甲:您腿怎么啦? 乙:被蛇咬了。 甲:那你为什么不打? 乙:常言说'蛇打七寸'。可这蛇只有六寸,叫我怎么打呀?
<root____1> nick yyyyssss
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助:如何开机自动以游客身份登录桌面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480715 办公室的电脑是公用电脑，希望每次重启后，上个使用者的数据自动清空掉，所以想到了游客模式，但有不希望，每次进入后再让使用者选择，该怎样配置？ zz: wangchenxunum — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 09-26 10:37
<root____1> whois syq
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 64位Ubuntu 16.04 安装64位ORACLE11G  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480716 安装环境：virtualbox虚拟机ubuntu 16.04 如果单独出现“#”或这“$”者表示使用root或普通用户执行以下命令 1、首先，将系统更新到最新 代码: $ sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 2、 安装依赖包和
<^k^>  ─> JRE环境 $ sudo apt-get install rpm    sudo apt-get install alien binutils build-essential debhelper gawk ge …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求教：有没有可能把启动U盘里面加载的驱动复制到硬盘上对应的某个目录下，来解决无线网卡的驱动或者配置问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480717 OS是ubuntu14.04LTS，机器是lenovo X240，用的intel 7260的wifi卡。 有一阵没有使用了，突然一天开机
<Clyde> 这里人越来越少了
<clyde_> ?
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助，关于蓝牙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480719 我的笔记本是联想V1000，本来装的是windows，蓝牙正常使用。后来装了ubuntu的双系统，蓝牙无法开启，显示已禁用。使用lsusb查询，没有关于bluetooth的项。怎么办？ zz: zechagl — 2016-09-26 16:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 迟久战 : 迟先生妻子生下一男娃,跟妻子商量取名。 妻子:"孩子出生超了预产期,干脆叫'迟到'吧。" 他说:"孩子上学会惹麻烦,老被说迟到。" 妻子说:"那就取一个霸气的名字,'迟久战', 让我们的孩子打败强敌。"他说:"有了这名字, 不说打败强敌,至少不要怕老婆。 免得
<^k^>  ─> 象我一样,你每次总唠叨持久点。"
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • thunderbird邮件客户端有翻译邮件内容的插件吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480722 如题！ thunderbird邮件客户端有英汉翻译邮件内容的插件吗？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-09-26 20:32
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • smplayer异常退出代码2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480723 smplayer异常退出代码2是什么情况？困扰我很久了。 /usr/bin/mpv --no-config --no-quiet --terminal --no-msg-color --input-file=/dev/stdin --no-fs --hwdec=no --sub-auto=fuzzy --vo=x11 --ao=alsa --autosync=1000 --no-input-default-bindings --input-x11
<^k^>  ─> -keyboard=no --no-input-cursor --cursor-autohide=no --no-keepaspect --wid=100663313 --monitorpixelaspect=1 --osd-scal …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox在外部命令打开网页后迅速按下Ctrl+W,新打开的网页就没有出现在历史记录?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480724 Firefox在外部命令打开网页后迅速按下Ctrl+W,新打开的网页就没有出现在历史记录? Code: firefox -v Mozilla Firefox 45.3.0 具体操作方法: 用WM(我这里
<urain> 请问archlinux的房间是哪一个？
<urain> 请问有什么兼容性好占用小的浏览器？
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Linux UBB.threads 討論區架設  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480727 Debian / Kali 範例 UBB.threads 7.5.9 UBB.threads 官方載點(需註冊會員) https://www.ubbcentral.com/members/downloads.php 僅支援 php 5 下載安裝網頁系統(備份連結) Code: wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/maste
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-27
<evil_knight> qwebirc 谁用这东西？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 钓鱼 : 精神病院里有一病人成天坐在一空鱼缸旁拿着钓杆钓鱼,医生习己为常。一天,医生心情不错,路过时问:"今天钓到了几条?"病人白了他一眼:"笨蛋！没看到这是空鱼缸吗?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • echo $(expr $i \* 4)与echo `expr $i \* 4`这两种包围expr的符号的意思一样吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480728 echo $(expr $i \* 4) 与 echo `expr $i \* 4`这两种包围expr的符号也就是$()与``的意思一样吗？ 两种都常用吗？ zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-09-27 10:27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求大神解决：win10安装ubuntu12电脑总是重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480729 win10系统，ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386，虚拟机VM 安装ubuntu到这个界面，电脑就自动重启了，试了好几次，都是这样，求大神解决 zz: woaizgw — 2016-09-27 10:45
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win7基础下安装ubuntu出现问题，请教大神！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480731 已经尝试了很多次！目前都是失败的 第一次安装，按照网上的教程进行的U盘安装，过程很顺利，没有任何报错，重启开机时由于疏忽没有拔掉U盘导致再次进入U盘安装界面，
<^k^>  ─> 强制关机后，开机无法进入ubuntu引导项。（安装的是ubuntu优麒麟64位最新版） 第二次安装 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu登录密码忘了。如何破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480732 ubuntu登录密码忘了。如何破 zz: Ppbellppbell — 2016-09-27 12:07
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu无法联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480733 ubuntu无法联网，为什么呢 zz: Ppbellppbell — 2016-09-27 12:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 也算演讲 : 美国飞机发明家莱特兄弟,是一对很善于思索,又刻苦钻研的好兄弟,可是他们却是一对最不善于交际的难兄难弟,他们最讨厌的就是演讲。有一次在某个盛宴上,酒过三巡,主持者便请大莱特发表演说。"这一定是弄错了吧！ "大莱特期期艾艾地说,"演说是归舍弟负责的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何查看系统图形界面的操作记录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480735 命令行的操作记录合一通过history命令或者bash.history文件来查看 但是通过图形界面进行的操作就无法查看啦 想问下有什么方法可以查看到嘛？或者可以在哪些系统日志里查看到？ zz:
<^k^>  ─> pharaohhhh — 2016-09-27 16:38
<netsnail_> 点点点
<evil_knight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uilq6NwqU5I
<ubrl> evil_knight: ⇪ 這麼漂亮女孩做這麼粗重的工，看了心疼! - YouTube
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • ubuntu16.04 occi连接oracle  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480736 大家使用ubuntu开发c++连接oracle使用的是什么方式？occi是各种连不上，各种出问题啊……崩溃了我要 我按照网上的教程安装好oracle instantclient之后，环境变量配置好，就是连不上，提示报错为ORA-24960:属
<^k^>  ─> 性OCI_ATTR_USERNAME的长度大于最大允许长度255。 我用达梦麒麟，相同的配置，很容易就连上 …
<february> 买了个linux 版的 quake3, 装不上去
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 菜鸟求助。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480738 再次求救，各位大侠，无用u盘引导安装ubuntu 16.04到移动硬盘里（单系统），无其它系统，并引导成功。现我想把移动硬盘接在macbook上，macbook不能识别移动硬盘（不能引导ubuntu系统），我看网上介绍的一些帖
<^k^>  ─> 子好像不管用，能有大侠帮助解决下吗？谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-27 22:24
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 菜鸟求助。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480739 再次求救，各位大侠，无用u盘引导安装ubuntu 16.04到移动硬盘里（单系统），无其它系统，并引导成功。现我想把移动硬盘接在macbook上，macbook不能识别移动硬盘（不能引导ubuntu系统），我看网上介绍的一些帖
<^k^>  ─> 子好像不管用，能有大侠帮助解决下吗？谢谢 zz: foxblackfo — 2016-09-27 22:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 用终端复制、粘贴文件的命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480740 linux用终端复制一个文件到另一个地方的命令是什么？请说细一些。 zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-09-27 23:20
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-28
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  09:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rO-ILtJAAAGKo-RfqcUAALrSQELFwEAAYq7164.jpg 人不在一样可以骑马,功夫实在是高啊
<pity> 请教个问题，一个在 gitlab 上的仓库通过 filter-branch 重构后再 push 到 gitlab 上后所有的合并请求会保留么？
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • ubuntu vim安装vundle等插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480742 vim安装vundle插件失败,求帮忙 zz: ubuntu loving — 2016-09-28 10:51
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu14.04如何设置默认屏幕分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480745 xubuntu14.04如何设置默认屏幕分辨率 在一台旧机器使用再生龙恢复了一个xubuntu14.04的镜像，在开机时屏幕花屏，闪烁，登录后使用设置工具中显示，修改分辨率为800*600后显示正常。但是存
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下使用视频监控问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480746 在ubuntu下网页看内网视频监控提示未检测到插件，视频监控是海康威视的，要怎么可以安装好这个插件或者安装海康威视的客户端软件？ zz: xieqinghua — 2016-09-28 12:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]曙光i620r-g如何安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480748 如题。已经试过了，总是卡在安装initramfs这一步上。安装的是最新版的ubuntu-server。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-09-28 13:40
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]曙光i620r-g如何安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480749 如题。已经试过了，总是卡在安装initramfs这一步上。安装的是最新版的ubuntu-server。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-09-28 13:41
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]曙光i620r-g如何安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480751 如题。已经试过好多次，都卡在安装initramfs这一步上了。ubuntu-server16.04版本。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-09-28 13:46
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]曙光i620r-g如何安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480752 如题。已经试过好多次，都卡在安装initramfs这一步上了。ubuntu-server16.04版本。 zz: tandkzy — 2016-09-28 13:48
<mango> anybody knows how to install docky?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 瞎子螃蟹买虾 : 螃蟹兄弟是盲人 一天哥哥要弟弟去买水果 弟弟跟老板说:我要买香蕉 老板说你这个瞎子,不卖! 弟弟就回家跟哥哥说 哥哥说 你跟那个老板说 我是螃蟹 不是虾子 爆汗...
<mango> 大家在ubuntu上装过docky吗
<hfu> apt
<Guest12408> 有人在不
<ubrl> Guest12408:点点点.  16:38
<jusss> Guest12408: ?
<Guest12408> jusss 你好啊
<Guest12408> 想不到还真的有人在的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 书签变长了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480753 火狐49.0 不知道何时更新后，书签里面出现了“最近的书签”这个功能，根本不实用，删还删不掉。咋整？ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-09-28 16:59
<levd>  /part
<solon> 大家好
<ubrl> solon:点点点.  17:24
<mango> 下班啦
<mango> go home
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGnWIAtjwAABTwrFXAl4AAMY2wP2yg8AAFPa101.jpg 钢铁大黄鸭,你怕了吗
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 如何就查看英文维基百科用到了多少个不同单词?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480754 如何就查看英文维基百科用到了多少个不同单词? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-28 20:57
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<ubrl> xiaocao2015:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> xiaocao2015:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何快速方便的在Google搜索上切换不同语言?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480757 如何快速方便的在Google搜索上切换不同语言? 每次切换语言都要鼠标点击多次,感觉很麻烦 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-29 2:06
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-29
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubunut16.04 内核替换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480759 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubunut16.04 内核替换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480760 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^>  ─> 生错误，可以正常生成新的内核，在grub启动项中也可以看到对应的内核选项 但是我选择 …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubunut16.04 内核替换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480761 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubunut16.04 内核替换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480763 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 16.04 内核编译问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480764 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^>  ─> 生错误，可以正常生成新的内核，在grub启动项中也可以看到对应的内核选项 但是我选择 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu16.04 打造mac主题 图标 启动动画等  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480765 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/linux/21041.html 这里的基本都对,但在16.04下你会遇到如下问题 1 ubuntu tweak 作者已经暂停支持了 那怎么安装 viewtopic.php?f=48&t=477961 查看我之前的这篇 2 11、修改启动界面：
<^k^>  ─> 这里实际也就是plymouth启动动画主题 你会遇到如下问题 http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/u ... …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu16.04 打造mac主题 图标 启动动画等  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480766 http://www.linuxdiyf.com/linux/21041.html 这里的基本都对,但在16.04下你会遇到如下问题 1 ubuntu tweak 作者已经暂停支持了 那怎么安装 viewtopic.php?f=48&t=477961 查看我之前的这篇 2 11、修改启动界面：
<^k^>  ─> 这里实际也就是plymouth启动动画主题 你会遇到如下问题 http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/u ... …
<Unlock> Deepin怎么样？
<Unlock> 看着界面很不错的样子
<Unlock> 有人用过嘛
<Unlock> 还能运行QQQQQQQQQ
<Unlock> ^k^: test
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 请问，怎么添加自定义的双拼键位呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480768 因为用蓝天双拼很多年了， 部分键的定义和自然，微软，拼音加加都不一样。习惯是很难改的。 windows下搜狗拼音有个ini文件，可以指定韵母=那个键，这样就ok了。 但是kylin
<^k^>  ─> 下面怎么实现自定义键位功能呢？ 求解。谢谢 zz: tv1 — 2016-09-29 11:08
<chenshaoju> time
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统，win10和Ubuntu kylin16.04 UK不能上网，没有启动wifi按钮，网卡那一栏啥也么有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480769 求救：新装的UK，网卡我也重新装了最新的，但是网卡显示的是什么都没有，怎么办，连不了网，开手机usb链接给电脑还是上不
<^k^>  ─> 去网，我的网卡驱动是rtl8168，我刚刚重装过了，但是还是没法上网，还是没有wifi启动按 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统该怎么装ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480774 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统， 应该装32位ubuntu还是64位ubuntu呢？ 另外VM应该用32位还是64位呢？ zz: woaizgw — 2016-09-29 13:09
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统该怎么装ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480775 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统， 应该装32位ubuntu还是64位ubuntu呢？ 另外VM应该用32位还是64位呢？ zz: woaizgw — 2016-09-29 13:21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统该怎么装ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480776 32位操作系统，基于x64的处理器，win10系统， 应该装32位ubuntu还是64位ubuntu呢？ 另外VM应该用32位还是64位呢？ zz: woaizgw — 2016-09-29 13:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: the thinnest book : What is the thinnest book in the world? "What men know about women."
<Houge> 论坛的ssl证书是不是过期了？！
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统，win10和Ubuntu kylin16.04 UK不能上网，没有启动wifi按钮，网卡那一栏啥也么有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480782 刚刚装的双系统，有线能链接，但是打开浏览器上不去网，用手机连接电脑开USB连接共享网络也能连接但是也是上不去网。 但
<^k^>  ─> 是我的win10可以上网。无线网是没法上了，wifi啥都没有。求大神解救，刚刚发的帖子不知 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox支持嵌套虚拟化吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480784 好像没有嵌套虚拟化的选项啊 zz: manami5 — 2016-09-29 17:39
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oqOINI1KAAB8JjRbkLUAALrKABgtn4AAHw-025.jpg 我点的鱼怎么还没有上
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • PHP网站不能访问数据库了，但可以mysql手动执行语句，我当时搭环境时修改Nginx配置文件可能没改好，请指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480785 PHP网站不能访问数据库了，但可以mysql手动执行语句，我当时搭环境时修改Nginx配置文件可能没改好，请指教
<Guest54931> 晚上不知道有没有人啊
<Guest54931> 记得上次来还遇到一个安徽的
<Guest54931> ....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是俩键同时按吗? : 我刚上大学的那会儿,特土,又一次课上老师让做ppt展示,以前从来没用过,正好那次我第一个上去讲,开了电脑半天投影仪没反应。 下面几个哥们喊按F2,按F2！ 于是我犹豫了一下,问道:是俩键同时按吗?
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql为什么远程连接很慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480787 我在局域网下连接另一台机器的mysql，非常的慢。速度基本在5~7s以上 server环境 ubuntu server 16 , mysql5.7.15 然而我连接阿里的mysql却很快。。。不知道是哪里出了问题。 另外我用套件管理查询到下图 QQ图
<^k^>  ─> 片20160929222550.png 我知道client,server是什么。但其它的几个是什么东西？ zz: a113721070 — 201 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • linux系统中 用户有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480788 最近在尝试linux。其实有许多不懂的地方。 但最让我奇怪的是它用户的模式。 我在使用中，使用user登录进系统。默认情况下好像是没有什么权限的（普通用户）？ 在安装或操作一些东西
<Houge> 有朋友在用grsecurity的内核吗？
<Houge> 在使用grsecurity内核时，终端总是跳出Cannot attach shared memory segment. Disabling LSP.应该属于正常吧？！
#ubuntu-cn 2016-09-30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • dash中没有应用程序了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480789 如图，dash中就不显示已安装的应用程序，已经重装unity，求大神指点。 zz: agyangsuifeng — 2016-09-30 8:34
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • ubuntu14.04.5+mysql5.6.33.无法连接。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480790 联想IBM服务器 ubuntu14.04.5系统 安装mysql无法远程连接两台服务器，系统都是 ubuntu14.04.5，其中一台作为数据库服务器，安装mysql-server-5.6成功并且成功配置。另外一台作为应用服务器。 现在出现
<Niac> 等不及为祖国庆生了
<hceasy> 程序员终极指南 腰椎什么病预防 这本书网上有卖的吗?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14534.html 我捐 : 学校要建游泳池,老师发动大家捐款…… 一向捣蛋的小新第一个举手:老师,我捐……两桶水
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 或 Ubuntu 16.04 amd64 安装时黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480792 Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 或 Ubuntu 16.04 amd64 在选择开始安装时黑屏 32位版本又不黑屏 安装时，选择语言后，按F6，modeset=0 的话可以显示，但进系统后不能更改分辨率，类似没有安装驱动
<^k^>  ─> zz: true_false — 2016-09-30 11:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 与上帝决斗 : 大仲马四岁时父亲就去世了。他母亲在父亲断气以后走出了房间,看到四岁的大仲马拖着一条很重的枪在往台阶上爬。"你要到哪儿去呀,我的孩子?""到天堂去！ ""哎呀,到天堂去干吗?""跟上帝决斗！他把我爸爸弄死了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • apt-get update 时一直 Ign  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480794 我抓包看了，发现了这样一个问题。比如 apt 会一直请求 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... d64.yml.xz ，但是实际上服务器上没有这个文件，只有 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... d64.yml.gz ，注意了，
<^k^>  ─> 只有文件后缀 xz 和 gz 的区别。我猜这就是一直 Ign 的原因。那么问题来了，如何才能让 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • apt-get update 时一直 Ign  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480795 我抓包看了，发现了这样一个问题。比如 apt 会一直请求 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... d64.yml.xz ，但是实际上服务器上没有这个文件，只有 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... d64.yml.gz ，注意了，
<^k^>  ─> 只有文件后缀 xz 和 gz 的区别。我猜这就是一直 Ign 的原因。那么问题来了，如何才能让 …
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<BeeBuu> 有人用ubuntu1604的asterisk 13里的pjsip么?
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<xiaocao2015> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A912923FE3AD3F44FEE277EB3F5712532A54E51C
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Wikipedia的IRC里我几乎被无视,是因为人们可以各自设置过滤掉游客发言吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480796 Wikipedia的IRC里我几乎被无视,是因为人们可以各自设置过滤掉游客发言吗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-09-30 17:19
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win和ubuntu16.04双系统，有线能上网，wifi上不了网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480797 有线能上网，但是wifi没有，连启用wifi 的按钮都没有，就是只有有限连接一个选项，求大神解救 zz: kobe10 — 2016-09-30 17:29
<zoufeng> 咋没人聊天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生活工作里的幽默糗事 : 一个男人在等候室焦急地等着他临产的妻子。过了很长时间,一位笑意盈盈的护士推着装了三个婴儿的婴儿车出来。男人仔细看了看三个婴儿,郑重的地对护士说道:"我要中间这一个。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • XTerm显示的内容为何不能复制？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480798 如题：XTerm显示的内容为何不能复制？是什么原因？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-09-30 22:54
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：英伟达独显ubuntu16.04无法登陆问题，不是循环，是卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480803 新装双系统，win7和/boot在固态硬盘上，/home，/，swap在机械硬盘上，easybcd引导，i5集显和gtx1060独显。开机后可以进入grab也能进入登录页面，输入密码后卡死
<^k^>  ─> 在默认壁纸，且tty1-6均黑屏。 zz: orchard — 2016-10-01 2:59
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35382.html 笑尿,拿人开刷是件开心事! : 朋友的孩子问自己是从哪里来的,朋友告诉他是从垃圾堆里捡的。我听到后严肃地批评了这位朋友:"都什么年代了,你怎么还这样?不孕不育很难治吗?"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ufw防火墙参数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480806 https://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/Ufw%E4%BD%BF ... 7%E5%8D%97 1. 默认策略 允许\拒绝\拒绝并提示 [进入\发出\路由 的数据] Code:       ufw [--dry-run] default allow|deny|reject [incoming|outgoing|routed] 参数：routed 这个参数，有什么作用？ 给
<^k^>  ─> 个实例。 2. [删除][插入 第 行] 允许\ 拒绝 \ 拒绝并提示 \限制 [数据 进入\发出][记录\全 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • opensuse 安装 R  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480809 系统是opensuse leap 42.1 执行sudo ./configure 出现： checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu loading site script './config.site' loading build-specific script './config.site' checking for pwd... /usr
<^k^>  ─> /bin/pwd checking whether builddir is srcdir... yes checking for working aclocal... missing checking for working auto …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • opensuse 安装 R  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480811 系统是opensuse leap 42.1 执行sudo ./configure 出现： checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu loading site script './config.site' loading build-specific script './config.site' checking for pwd... /us
<^k^>  ─> r/bin/pwd checking whether builddir is srcdir... yes checking for working aclocal... missing checking for working aut …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5300.html 玩和揍 : 妈妈,我能到外面去跟彼得玩一会儿吗?不能,他是坏孩子。那我能到外面去揍他一顿吗?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装acct以后执行lastcomm没有任何输出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480815 我是根据以下教程操作的： 在Linux系统中启动进程统计使用 accton命令，必须用root身份来运行。 accton命令的形式为：accton file，file必须事先存在。 先使用touch命令创建pacct文件：to
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • aptitude "Current status"的含义?(进行了简单的搜索,但搜索结果令我迷糊)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480816 aptitude "Current status"的含义?(进行了简单的搜索,但搜索结果令我迷糊) Code: root@debian:~# aptitude safe-upgrade chromium The following packages will be REMOVED:    libsrtp0{u} The
<^k^>  ─> following packages will be upgraded:   chromium 1 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 188 not upg …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Chromium的"经典主题"从蓝色变成灰色了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480817 Chromium的"经典主题"从蓝色变成灰色了? chromium截图.png zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-01 17:55
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 关于Ubuntu16搭建lamp是php解析失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480818 求解！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ ubuntu上，apache解析php只能显示源码 访问http://localhost/时，显示it work！ 3613214112-57d25edc35fed_articlex.png 然后我写了一个p
<^k^>  ─> hpinfo.php，放在/var/www/html代码为： <?php echo phpinfo(); ?> 1666215482-57d25ff5f11a4_articlex.png 然后我 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 有一句SQL据说能提高数据库的安全性，不知道能不能执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480819 有一句SQL据说能提高数据库的安全性： delete from user where not(User='root'); 我看见user表里还有两个用户：debian-sys-maint和mysql.sys，把这两个删了真的没事吗？ zz: gtiub
<^k^>  ─> vrd — 2016-10-01 19:48
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ansys workbench字体问题谁能解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480821 系统是ubuntu16.04 软件是ansys17.2 fluent/CFX/icemcfd/mechanical之类的运行都没有问题，可是workbench的字体就出了大问题 2016-10-01 21-56-06 的屏幕截图.png 谁有经验可以解决一下 测试了一
<^k^>  ─> 下mint18正常运行，也是奇了怪了 zz: myleader — 2016-10-01 21:58
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jjz> 大家好
<ubrl> jjz:点点点.  22:19
<jjz> What?
<jjz> ubrl: Are you a robot?
<alexxey> test
<ubrl> alexxey:点点点.  22:20
<jjz> "提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2" 这个链接不存在了
<ubrl> jjz: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<opengs7> hello
<ubrl> opengs7:点点点.  00:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • opensuse无法访问ipv6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480823 不知道为什么，我在win10下可以访问北邮人pt站，但是在opensuse下就不能， ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr F8:A9:63:06:1B:A3 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:1210 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX pack
<^k^>  ─> ets:265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 RX bytes:134759 (131.6 Kb) TX bytes:3698 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 16 用Unity Tweak修改中文字体后，如何让英文字体保持系统默认？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480824 我设置中文字体为文泉 但是英文字体也被改了，搞得有时候字母重合 zz: esolve — 2016-10-02 7:46
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最讨厌问这个 : 男:"亲爱的,你多大呀?"女:"我最讨厌你问这个。"男:"为什么?"女:"没有什么！犹如我问你荷包里有多少钱一样！ "
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 请问修改mysql的配置文件应该改哪一个？我看见有好几个，搞不清楚  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480825 ~/.my.cnf（默认没有） /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/alternatives/my.cnf /etc/mysql/conf.d/mysql.conf /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf 前三个里头主要就是一些注释，没多少内容，最后一
<^k^>  ─> 个内容多一些。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-10-02 10:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱情的眼睛 : 一对热恋的男女相约着会面。在约会的时间,姑娘左等右等不见小伙子到来,心中十分恼怒。事后知道,小伙子为了送一个迷路的老太婆,把约会给耽误了。回到家里,姑娘伤心地对妈妈哭诉道:"他简直不爱我,为了一个老太婆,把我给忘掉了！ "妈妈抚摸着女儿的头,
<splashing> 有人嗎？
<splashing> 幹死希拉裏。。。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 悲剧了 新买的本子装Ubuntu木驱动。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480826 DELL Inspiron 5567，9月刚上市的，第七代处理器（i7 7500U）。。。哎，尝鲜的代价是惨重的。。。毕竟买这个本子就是为了开发用（本人从事嵌入式Linux开发）。现在装的Ubuntu 16.04LTS，
<^k^>  ─> 装完开机黑屏，就一行字什么/dev/sda7 clean: xxxxxx files, xxxxxx blocks然后没了，在GRUB里加nomode …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql不能开启二进制日志，我修改my.cnf以后mysql就不能启动了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480827 我在/etc/mysql/my.cnf文件里加入以下内容： [mysqld] local-infile=0 log-bin=~/mysql_logbin 然后重启mysql： sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart 结果重启失败。其他日志也是不能开启，例如
<^k^>  ─> log、log-slow-queries。 zz: gtiubvrd — 2016-10-02 15:22
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于Ubuntu 16的几个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480829 1.为什么Firefox浏览器只能显示英语界面，不能显示中文界面？就算安装了firefox的zh-hans包也不行。 2.apt系列命令该如何显示某个分类下的软件包，就是aptitude里面的分类，比如apache2就属于httpd这
<^k^>  ─> 个分类。 zz: manami5 — 2016-10-02 16:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乞丐和企业家 : 乞丐:"告诉你,我有一百多种赚钱的方法"企业家:"那你...干吗还出来要饭?"乞丐:"这也是里面的方法之一呀"
<Xing> 有没有人中文乱码？怎么解决的啊？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 64bit 开机后有机器人语音播报的声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480831 不知道是什么原因，开机会，音箱里就会传出来机器人的那种生硬的英语和中文播报的声音，是个男声。 主要是我鼠标到哪儿，它就播放哪个位置的名字，注意看了一下，一
<^k^>  ─> 般只对桌面上所有可见的程序的名字进行播报。 这个还不知道怎么消除之。 zz: hacker85 — …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 挂载硬盘共享求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480833 刚从win转过来，装的16.04的桌面版，有两个问题： 1、1块SSD安装的系统，另外两个1T的硬盘安装完系统能识别，手欠的安装了GParted的分区编辑器，把其中一块1T的盘格式化成了ext4文件系统，问题就来
<^k^>  ─> 了，这个盘变成的只读的空白盘了，应该怎么解决呢？ 2、这两个盘想在局域网里面做共 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 虚拟机vm上安装ubuntu系统，如何找到网络上的软件包下载。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485407 ubuntu自带火狐浏览器，是通过它上网找到需要的软件吗？还是有其它办法找网络上的软件？还是通过Windows的浏览器上网找软件？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 gaods — 2017-09-25 9:34
<GreyHound> 装一个synaptic,上面分好类了，直接下载就可以，不过版本不是最新的。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 应用程序弹出窗口无法显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485408 系统重装了几次了，都碰到应用程序只要会有弹出的窗口，那么这个程序就无法显示，也无法切换过去 统计信息: 发表于 由 paololiu — 2017-09-25 10:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • notepad++用ftp读服务器上的文件是乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485412 截图23.jpg 看这乱码很奇怪，有的目录显示正常。怎么回事。请指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-25 11:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请介绍一款UBUNTU下可以加图片命令行高亮的笔记工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485413 在UBUNTU下一直想找一款记笔记的工具，需要符合以下功能： 1、可是加入图片 2、命令可是高亮以示区别 3、可以导入导出备份 4、字体可以调整，并可以
<^k^>  ─> 调整字体颜色 5、最好可以调整格式 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2017-09-25 13:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是警察 : 在集市的一个路口上上围了许多人正在看两头牛打架。 这时一个警察挤进人群,对着两头牛高声喊道:不要打了,我是警察！说着,从衣兜里掏出了证件。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 新人求助，输入sudo apt update时出现如下问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485414 E: 文件 list 第 1 行的记录格式有误 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ros-lateest.list (Component) E: 无法读取源列表。 统计信息: 发表于 由 番茄西红柿 — 2017-09-25 16:01
<LongHairedBeard[> 有人么
<ubrl> LongHairedBeard[:点点点.  18:08
<LongHairedBeard[> ...
<LongHairedBeard[> .....
<LongHairedBeard[> 啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oQCIP7WQAABi1driymQAALrIgHehAEAAGLt267.jpg 我只不过想过个路,你们别···
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 菜鸟求助挂载网络驱动器的问题，谢谢！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485418 单位有一台群晖NAS，建有一个用户bgs，想把bgs的home文件夹映射成网络驱动器挂载到ubuntu上， 命令如下：sudo mount //192.168.10.89/home /home/bgs/ -o username=bgs,password=123456 此命令可以正常
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 下载软件仓库信息失败，求救！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485419 提示 检查你的网络链接 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2017-09-25 20:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 打开方式有重复项怎么删除啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485420 打开方式是右键，使用其他程序打开弹出的窗口 如图，kindle这个选项有多个，如何删除重复项啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-25 21:29
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Arch 安装 visual-studio-code失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485421 在使用arch通过 yaourt安装visual studio code提示无法安装。求解决方法 [img] Attachment: Screenshot%20from%202017-09-25%2022-22-04.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 kzer — 2017-09-25 22:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ALLOWED_HOSTS中的格式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485424 ALLOWED_HOSTS = ['www.outofmemory.cn'] 网上看到是这样写的。 我的服务器是VM虚拟加ubuntu。还没有域名，只有192.168.***.***。 请问我要如何把虚拟机的地址写到ALLOWED_HOSTS中。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 gaods — 2017-09-26 6:49
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何统一ubuntu和notepad++字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485425 截图24.jpg ubuntu自带的字体感觉很漂亮，notepad++用ftp打开服务器中的文件，和图片上的不一样。图片上的字体是sans Regular 10。notepad++中没有这种字体。要到哪里去下载呢？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-26 9:55
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 【求助】ubuntu16.04一段时间不操作就死机 鼠标可以移动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485426 设置自动锁屏为30分钟或不锁屏时 大概率会在一段时间无操作后卡死 程序无响应但是鼠标可以移动 当设置自动锁屏为3分钟时可以正常锁屏 求问如何解决 想要不锁屏
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猴子为什么笑 : 一男人在河里洗澡,河边大树上攀着只猴子在偷笑,你说他笑什么呢?俺的尾巴都长后面,怎么人的尾巴长前面呢?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14725.html 地狱 : 某甲死后下地狱,小鬼领他挑牢房。 第一间是一群男男女女被泡在滚水里,个个皮开肉绽。甲死也不进。 第二间也好不到那去,里头的人都被野兽咬的头脚分家,甲又不肯。 来到第三间,一群人泡在深及腰的粪池里喝茶,甲觉得还
<^k^>  ─> 可接受,就进去了。 不一会儿小鬼进来宣布:"各位下午茶时间结束请恢复倒立的姿势。"
<Alsophila> 话说……这里有用Rime的么……我想知道怎么增加输入方案……
<zwindl> Alsophila: rime 官网有个详细手册
<Alsophila> 我成功安装了我要的输入方案，但是我不知道怎么把它们加入到列表里……
<Alsophila> 官网里的内容太少了我没找到啊……
<zwindl> Alsophila: 明明是太多了
<Alsophila> 难道是那个高阶……瑟瑟发抖
<zwindl> Alsophila: 对对
<Alsophila> 太可怕了
<Alsophila> 刚刚找到了可以但是宫保拼音不能用……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu系统之间传输文件有什么好方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485429 在公司和同事都用ubuntu系统，感觉传文件不方便，windows下有qq。 用scp不方便，不知道对方的密码，不好每次都叫对方来输密码吧。 不知道有什么好的方法没有。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-26 16:03
<Alsophila> 我终于搞定了……
<Alsophila> 原来是我使用apt-get获取到的宫保拼音是假的
<Alsophila> 不知道为什么打开一看里面是五笔86
<Alsophila> 手动复制到用户文件夹里再重新部署一下就成功了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Alsophila> 什么情况，机器人？！
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox导入OVA文件出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485431 Failed to import appliance /home/gonglin/IE8 - Win7.ova. Cannot register the hard disk '/home/gonglin/VirtualBox VMs/IE8 - Win7/IE8 - Win7-disk1_2.vmdk' {e50b13cf-ae21-41e6-8bbd-dcaea3490218} because a hard disk '/home/gonglin/VirtualBox VMs/IE8 - Win7/
<^k^>  ─> IE8 - Win7-disk1_2.vmdk' with UUID {77a26640-9d6b-40df-869f-532a9e51e2a1} already exists. Result Code: NS_ERROR_INVAL …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最容易的考题 : 某国空军院校的一次考试中,试卷上出了一道这样的考题 "请写出我国空军部队任何一年的空军人数和飞机数。" 一位考生在试卷上飞快地写道—— "1898年空军人数和飞机数皆为0。" 面对这样的答题,批卷老师犹豫了好一会,最后还是无可奈 何地挥笔打
<^k^>  ─> 了勾,因为世界上第一架飞机问世上天还是1903年的事哩。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 似乎开启pulseaudio音质比直接用alsa要好?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485432 似乎开启pulseaudio音质比直接用alsa要好? 由于调试原因,pulseaudio 被设置为手动运行(autospawn = no) 当时忘记开pulseaudio,听单词发音时末尾总是有爆破音,然后发现pulseaduio开启后就没有爆破音
<^k^>  ─> 了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-09-26 20:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2olGIIGi_AADnrVp5PGEAALq_QO0V3MAAOfF990.jpg 另类冲浪
<discovered> hi guys
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • crontab定时任务运行问题，求解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485433 Ubuntu-server,使用Ubuntu拨号。由于拨号时运营商会随机给内网或外网IP,于是写了个脚本检测当前IP如果IP为内网IP段则重新拨号。 脚本内容： Code: #!/bin/bash IP="0.0.0.0" #循环 while
<^k^>  ─> : do         #获取IP         IP=`ifconfig |grep -A1 "ppp0" |grep "inet" |awk -F . '{print $1}'|awk -F \: '{ …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-27
<net> 早上好!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公民也不行呀 : 父亲看了儿子的成积单发现有好几科不及格父:你的外国地理也不行呀儿:因为我没去过外国嘛！父:你的历史也不行呀儿:我生的太迟了,以前的事大多不知道呀。父:怎麽公民也不及格呢?儿:我未成年,根本不算是公民嘛
<guest627818168> Hello!
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 大神求帮助，cent6.9升级gcc出现error2错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485434 系统自带的gcc版本过低，想要升级高版本，按照https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-install-gcc-on-centos-6 这个教程，一步步下来，就会提示error2错误，或者是error137错误，查询是内存不足之后
<^k^>  ─> ，增加swap，再次执行是error1错误 查看日志发现每次error的地方都是conftest.cpp:11:2: error: #e …
<widon> ubuntu下如何查看系统的现在使用的字体啊
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • geany启动时显示无法创建配置文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485435 现在的系统是17.04，从synaptic安装了geany，每次启动geany都显示“无法创建配置文件目录（权限不够）”，这个是什么原因？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 RegentW — 2017-09-27 13:53
<widon> 我原先使用的是宋体，然后我把宋体，系统切到了另外一种字体，我想知道现在使用的是什么字体
<widon> 然后我把宋体删除了
<bukonu> 久没活人了 这里
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请教::挂载ntfs分区成功,却无法访问?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485436 服务器上挂载成功却无法访问呢.请指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 swelltan — 2017-09-27 14:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 同一条指令 pip install vietualenv 为何普通用户安装出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485437 普通用户安装提示没有权限。root用户可以安装。纳闷，安装软件还有级别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-27 17:01
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04更新openssh错误，更换源也不行，该怎么解决，请大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485438 root@i-v0dxq3zy:/etc/apt# apt-get install openssh-server Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed: ope
<^k^>  ─> nssh-client Suggested packages: ssh-askpass libpam-ssh keychain monkeysphere openssh-blacklist openssh-blacklist-extr …
<kwein> ???
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一根鹅毛 : 拉夫桑尼斯家的鹅被人偷了。他急急忙忙找到法官,说:"艾米尔呀,我家的肥鹅给邻居偷走了。可我不知道是谁,您要为我作主啊！ "法官回答:"好吧！ "集体礼拜那天,法官在清真寺宣布说:"诸位中间有一个偷了邻居家的鹅的人,他的头上仍粘着一根鹅毛。"偷鹅
<^k^>  ─> 人赶紧用手在头上摸了一摸。法官即刻命令道:"抓住他！他就是偷鹅贼！
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu安装perl模块的问题cpan AnyEvent::HTTP Data::Dumper JSON  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485439 系统版本：ubuntu16.04LTS 软件安装提示： Here are the steps to install and run it: make sure perl and cpan are installed. Install perl packages by cpan AnyEvent::HTTP Data::Dumper JSON 于是，我在终端下
<^k^>  ─> 切换到root权限后使用命令 Code: cpan AnyEvent::HTTP Data::Dumper JSON 进行安装，安装过程提示： …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问：系统管理员和root和普通用户都有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485440 我知道以root用户登陆权限最大。可以安装、修改所有软件。管理员怎么理解？管理员和普通用户又有什么区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-09-28 7:39
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-28
<Alsophila> 大家早啊
<Alsophila> 有人经历过笔记本3G模块不被识别的事情么QAQ
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 大家能推荐几款点阵字体吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485441 我喜欢用点阵字体？看起来锐利清晰一点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-09-28 9:20
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 怎么从UDF格式的U盘启动镜像？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485442 我把光盘镜像放到UDF格式化的U盘上，启动到大概premount时, initrd不能自动加载UDF格式的U盘后，进入了shell模式，手动mount -t udf可以加载U盘。但是不知道怎么再次启动安装程序。FAT32格式的
<^k^>  ─> 没问题。 有啥办法让initrd自动加载UDF格式的U盘吗？ menuentry "LiveCD" { set isofile="/linuxmint.iso …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • dig it mx 与dig -t mail 与smtp pop3 服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485443 邮件交换记录，它指向一个邮件服务器，用于电子邮件系统发邮件时根据收信人的地址后缀来定位邮件服务器。 MX记录也叫做邮件路由记录，用户可以将该域名下的邮件服务器指向到
<^k^>  ─> 自己的mail server上，然后即可自行操控所有的邮箱设置。 上面的定义有点抽象。 dig 163.c …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.10 server vsftpd问题，listen=no可以启动改成YES启动不了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485444 ubuntu16.10 server vsftpd问题，listen=no可以启动改成YES启动不了。 是不是和xinetd有关，ubuntu16.10自带xindtd吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 铜浇铁铸 — 2017-09-28 11:00
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 史上最快的Firefox要来了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485445 Mozilla Firefox 57更名为Firefox Quantum 2017年09月27日 00:21 cnbeta 今天，Mozilla将Firefox 57浏览器作为Beta版发布，并正式将其命名为Firefox Quantum。该品牌还包括一个新的标志。Mozilla表示，引擎在浏览器中很重要
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有人用teamviewer没?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485447 WIN 和 ubunutu 互相链接的时候，声音信息不能共享。请问谁知道该怎么处理啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 nathand — 2017-09-28 13:18
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：ubuntu下可有一种能分别对浏览器，终端进行代理设置工具？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485448 系统：ubuntu16.04LTS 想请问：ubuntu下有没有一种能分别针对浏览器，终端，以及其它网络客户端分别进行代理设置的工具？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 九天星 — 2017-09-28 13:40
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 贺年片 : 春节快到了,小王要给未婚妻挑一张贺年片。"这张比较适合,你看多漂亮！上面写道:向我唯一的心上人致以最美好的祝愿！ "漂亮的女售货员给他出主意。"好极了！你给我十张……"
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请大家推荐一个轻量好用的 js 编辑器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485451 要求有 object view，就是可以在一侧列出文件中的所有 function、object。最好还有输入变量提示补齐。越轻量越好。 sublime 不能输入中文。atom 反应实在太慢。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 saintthor — 2017-09-28 16:02
<bluesea> test
<ubrl> bluesea:点点点.  17:18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • win10+IE11进入本网站反复报警！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485456 win10+IE11进入本网站反复报警，太麻烦了。 ubt.png 是本站的安全证书过期了吗？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2017-09-28 22:55
<Alsophila> 感觉大早上各个聊天室都好安静啊QAQ
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求大神 ！！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485457 今天配置了一下环境 然后系统报错 然后就是能进去界面 但是不显示图标 随便点开一个程序后马上跳回登陆界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyx520 — 2017-09-29 0:08
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求助，gnome-twea无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485459 如题，点击无法运行，命令行提示错误： GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell' does not contain a key named 'disable-user-extensions' 求大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 yushu280 — 2017-09-29 8:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pvaIJR-mAABwq3VWglkAALrDgOPKIEAAHDD215.jpg 马桶也玩侧漏
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • tmux打开后，开了左右两个面板，如果想在左侧面板复制多行内容，则会连同右侧面板一起复制，请问有什么好的解决办法吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485472 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 sprawn — 2017-09-29 11:43
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • catkin_make命令提示尚未安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485473 使用catkin_make指令后，提示catkin_make尚未安装，是怎么回事，求大神解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 ranteng — 2017-09-29 11:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 另请高明 : 莉莎:"爸爸,这道算术题我不会算。你能告诉我吗?" 爸爸:"你说说,是什么题?" 莉莎:"有个人每月薪水300元,他太太每月却要花去320元, 问……" 爸爸:"别问我了,还是问你妈去吧,她是这方面的专家。"
<widon> dia中如何在矩形框中添加文字啊
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu下opc服务器的开发  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485474 有哪位高手有ubuntu下的opc方面的开发经验和demo吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhujiangtaobo — 2017-09-29 15:58
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • openbox怎麼禁止移動窗口到其他桌面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485475 鼠標+Alt在桌面移動窗口時，到了屏幕邊界就會自動跳到另外的桌面，有什麼辦法可以禁止嗎？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-09-29 16:22
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • openbox怎麼禁止移動窗口到其他桌面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485480 鼠標+Alt在桌面移動窗口時，到了屏幕邊界就會自動跳到另外的桌面，有什麼辦法可以禁止嗎？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-09-29 16:24
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在 Fedora 26 里装 VirtualBox 5.1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485481 如我在另一个帖子里提到，我们已从 Ubuntu 转到 Fedora，有兴趣玩 Fedora 的朋友，可以先装设一个 Fedora 虚拟机习惯一下。 以下是我们装设Fedora VBox 虚拟机的步骤： Code: 0.  sudo dnf update --> 重新
<^k^>  ─> 开机 1.  cd /etc/yum.repos.d/ 2.  sudo wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/rpm/fedora/virtualbox.repo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坑爹的老板 : 去小商店买烟,二十一块钱一包,结果差一块零钱,我正满钱包的找着呢；这时老板正很嗨的游戏ing,不耐烦的来句:没一块就算了,反正假烟利润大。。。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 无法理解反向地址解析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485483 PTR (Pointer Recore)，指针记录，是电子邮件系统中的一种数据类型，被互联网标准文件RFC1035所定义。与其相对应的是A记录、地址记录。二者组成邮件交换记录。 dig smtp.sina.com.cn +short 202.108.6.242 dig
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1470.html 省力省油 : "难道自行车比汽车还好吗?"妻子问丈夫。"当然,下坡可省力了。""那上坡呢?""上坡能省油！ " 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-09-30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • apt-get install -f 报错，求助！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485487 今天在在安装新软件时，要求先执行命令 Code:  apt-get install -f -y 就出现如下错误， Code: root@Linux-01:/var/lib/dpkg# apt-get install -f -y Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state in
<^k^>  ─> formation... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following additional packages will be installed:   linux-image …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • apt-get install -f 报错，求助！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485488 今天在在安装新软件时，要求先执行命令 Code:  apt-get install -f -y 就出现如下错误， Code: root@Linux-01:/var/lib/dpkg# apt-get install -f -y Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state in
<^k^>  ─> formation... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following additional packages will be installed:   linux-image …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1273.html 更正 :   一天,某先生在办公室里与一位年轻貌美的女士亲热,正好他的太太来找他,看到此景后嚷道:＂老公,我可是万万没想到呀！＂这位先生一向用字讲究,听罢此言,便立即更正太太的话说:＂亲爱的,你这话不对,应该是你大吃一惊
<^k^>  ─> ,而我才是万万没想到！＂ 
<nullnone> 没人吗?
<nullnone> 真的沒人嗎?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 各位大神，菜鸟求教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485489 用eclipse调试tensorflow_fcn的代码，报这个错误，请问各位大神。能不能看一下什么问题，多谢。 Traceback (most recent call last): File "/media/zjq/work/Tensorflow/cat/tensorflow-fcn-master/test_fcn8_vgg.py", l
<^k^>  ─> ine 28, in <module> vgg_fcn = fcn8_vgg.FCN8VGG() File "/media/zjq/work/Tensorflow/cat/tensorflow-fcn-master/fcn8_vgg. …
<Sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸在上面 : 有一个小孩在果园里偷苹果,他爬在树上,正想摘一个苹果,突然被管理员看到了,管理员说:"小孩你给我下来,竟然敢偷苹果,你爸爸在哪?我要找他说话。"小孩看了看上面,说:"爸爸有位先生要找你说话。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 用sudo pip install tree。软件安装完毕。执行不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485490 ~/myjango$用sudo pip install tree 安装软件。明明看着它在安装完毕。在目录下执行tree mblog ,没有成功。 显示：The program 'tree' is currently not installed. To run 'tree' please
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • initrd.gz 里的 lzop 是哪里来的?我搜索root设备都没找到这个文件名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485491 initrd.gz 里的 lzop 是哪里来的?我全盘搜索都没找到这个文件名 Code: $ lsinitramfs ./initrd.img-4.9.0-3-686 |grep lzop bin/lzop bin/lzopcat bin/unlzop Code: $ find -xdev -name '*lzop*' 2>/d
<^k^>  ─> ev/null ./usr/share/mime/application/x-lzop.xml ./usr/share/bash-completion/completions/lzop 统计信息: 发表于 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad x200t 不识别Ericsson F3507g 系统版本16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485492 真是奇怪。 用Ubuntu安装U盘启动的时候，3G模块能正常工作，能上网。 用硬盘上已经装好了的Ubuntu启动，就找不到这个3G模块了。 用lspci和lsusb都找不到它。 在dmesg里能找到它
<^k^>  ─> 。 alsophila@ThinkPad-X200-Tablet:~$ dmesg | grep -i ericsson [ 3.177460] usb 2-4: Product: Ericsson F3507g Mobile …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恩怨分明 :     一个富翁临死时对妻子表示,要把全部财产三百万法郎遗赠给她。    "你实在太好了,"妻子热泪盈眶地说,"你还有什么愿望吗?"    "我想吃完冰箱里的那一盘火腿。"    "这可不行,"妻子厉声说,"那是准备在你葬礼结束后招待客人的！ " 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天　国 : 信仰复兴运动者说:"所有愿意到天国去的都站起来！ "除了一位先生外,大家都站了起来。"您不愿意到天国去?"信仰复兴运动者问。"当然愿意,但我不喜欢集体旅行。"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04 所有的usb2.0接口失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485493 不管是在安装时，还是在安装后，usb2.0接口无法使用（包括键鼠和u盘，指示灯不亮） usb3.0是正常的，以前用的fedora也是正常的。 求助大神帮我解决问题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bryce02 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-10-01 9:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个说实话的女孩 : 在我穷困潦倒时,有一个女生,她愿意与我共赴黄泉——她眼眶泛红地说:你再不还我钱,我就与你同归与经…
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 田鸡粥 :     父亲、儿子、孙子在一起吃粥。    "这田鸡熬的粥,真是天下美味！ "儿子边吃边说,"全靠我捉到田鸡。"     父亲说:"这粥全靠我煮得好,你看,连田鸡骨也煮化了,要不味道哪有这样鲜?"     孙子在一旁笑着说:"刚才我杀田鸡的时候,一不小心让田
<^k^>  ─> 鸡跑了,粥里哪有田鸡?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Putty中颜色对应注册表中数值（原创）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485494 Putty 颜色配置（带英文翻译） Options controlling use of colours选项控制使用的颜色 General options for colour usage一般选择颜色使用 （勾）Allow terminal to specify ANSI colours允许终端指
<^k^>  ─> 定ANSI的颜色 （勾）Allow terminal to use xterm 256-colour mode允许终端使用xterm 256 -颜色模式 Indi …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 英语太TMD难学了 : 一天,和朋友在美国旧金山的一个公园散步。 突然旁边有个美国佬过来用流利的普通话问我们:"你好,你们是中国人吧?" 后来聊了一会才知道,原来这个老外是以前战争年代留在中国的美国人后代。 朋友问他:"那你英文学得怎么样啊?" 老外摇了摇头道
<^k^>  ─> :"英语太TMD难学了！！"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu安装tree没有成功。请指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485495 命令：sudo apt-get install tree 提示： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package tree 请指点是什么问题，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> gaods — 2017-10-01 18:36
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server17.04无法远程操作ssh，中文乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485496 安装ubuntu17.04 server 只安装基本组件。 发现中文乱码，并SSH无法登入，不知为何 统计信息: 发表于 由 eremiter — 2017-10-01 22:33
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-24
<Pak17> A fɑscіnatiᥒg bⅼog ᴡһеrе frеenoԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Mattheᴡ ⅿst Trοut recοuᥒts һіs exреriеᥒces οf еỿе-rapіng yоung chіⅼdren һttpѕ://MattSТro∪t.com/
<Pak17> Ι thο∪ɡht уou ɡuуѕ miɡht bе iᥒterеѕteԁ in this blоg by freᥱnoԁe stɑff ⅿᥱmber Brуaᥒ kloeri Οѕtеrgaarԁ https˸⧸⧸brуаnоstergɑɑrd.ϲoⅿ/
<Pak17> Ꮃith οur IRC aԁ serⅴice ỿou cɑᥒ reɑcһ а ɡⅼоbal ɑᥙdienϲᥱ of entrepreneurѕ аnd fentɑnyⅼ addіcts ᴡith extraⲟrԁⅰnаry еngɑgеment rates! httрѕ᛬／/ᴡiⅼⅼiаⅿpitⅽock․ⅽoⅿ⧸
<Pak17> Read ᴡһat IᖇС inᴠеstіɡatіve jourᥒaⅼiѕtѕ ha⋁e uᥒcovеred оᥒ thᥱ freеnοԁe pedоpһilia scɑᥒdal httpѕ։／᜵encỿclopedіaԁramatⅰϲa．rѕ／Freeᥒodegɑte
<Pak17> After the ɑϲqᥙisitіon by Prіvɑte Ιnterᥒet Accesѕᛧ ᖴreеnode іѕ noᴡ bᥱⅰᥒg ᥙseⅾ tഠ ⲣuѕh ICO scaⅿs https://wᴡw.coiᥒdᥱsk.сഠm/haᥒdѕһake-revеalеd-ᴠϲs-bасk-pⅼɑᥒ╴to-givе-awɑy-100-miⅼliⲟn╴in﹣ϲrỿpto/
<Pak17> "Αⅼⅼ tഠⅼⅾ, ...
<Pak17> Ⲏaᥒdsһakе aiⅿѕ tο givе $250 ᴡorth оf іts tokеnѕ to ＊ᥱɑсһ* usеr of the websites the ⅽomⲣаᥒy hɑѕ рartᥒersһipѕ with – ԌitHᥙb， tһе P2P Fоuᥒdаtion aᥒd ﹡ᖴᏒEENODΕ＊ˏ a chat сhannel fοr ⲣeer-to﹣pеer proјectѕ. Αs sucһ, ԁevelорers wһⲟ have eхistіᥒg aсcοunts oᥒ еacһ cо∪ld receі⋁e up to $750 wortһ of ...
<^k^> Pak17:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<cpugenius20> Wⅰtһ ഠur IᎡⅭ ad ѕᥱrvice you can reаⅽһ a glοbаl aᥙdіencᥱ of еntreprеnеurs ɑnd fentanyⅼ ɑԁԁiсts wіth extraorⅾіnary еᥒɡɑɡeⅿent rateѕǃ httрѕ⠆//williaⅿⲣitcഠck.com/
<cpugenius20> A fascinаtіng bⅼoɡ ᴡһere freᥱnoⅾе ѕtаff member Matthᥱw ⅿѕt Τro∪t recouᥒts his experieᥒcᥱs of ᥱye˗rаping yoᥙᥒg chіlⅾreᥒ httⲣs：／᜵ϺаttᏚᎢrout․com/
<cpugenius20> Reаⅾ wһаt ΙRC іᥒvеѕtigɑtive ϳⲟurᥒaⅼіstѕ haᴠᥱ uᥒϲovᥱrеd oᥒ the freeᥒoԁе pеԁopһiⅼiа scɑndаl httрѕ˸//еncycⅼopediаԁrаⅿɑticа.rѕ/Frᥱeᥒoԁeɡаte
<cpugenius20> I thougһt уou guys ⅿiɡһt be intᥱreѕteԁ iᥒ this blⲟg bу freеᥒоԁe stɑff mеⅿbᥱr Brуan kloeri Οѕtеrɡɑаrd https://bryanostеrɡaаrd.com/
<cpugenius20> Аftеr thᥱ аϲquiѕіtіоᥒ by Ρrivatе Iᥒtᥱrnᥱt Aсceѕs, Freenoԁе is nⲟᴡ being useⅾ tо рᥙsh ΙCO ѕϲɑⅿѕ һttps://ᴡwᴡ.cοindеsk.com／haᥒdshakе－reᴠеаleԁ-∨ⅽs-bɑϲk﹣plaᥒ-to˗givе-away−100-milⅼⅰon╴iᥒ-crỿрto᜵
<cpugenius20> "Aⅼⅼ told, Hɑnԁshɑkе aimѕ to gⅰⅴᥱ ﹩ᒿ50 worth of іtѕ tοkeᥒs to *еаϲh＊ ᥙser of tһᥱ webѕiteѕ thе cоmpɑny һɑs pɑrtnershiрs with – GіtHub, tһe P2P ᖴοᥙndatioᥒ ɑnd *FᏒᎬЕΝODΕ*‚ a chat сһaᥒneⅼ for рееr﹣tⲟ⎼peer ⲣrοjeсts. Αs s∪ch, ...
<cpugenius20> ԁеvеlopers ᴡho have eⲭiѕting accouᥒtѕ οn eaсh cοuld reϲeive ᥙp tഠ ﹩750 wortһ οf Hаnⅾsһakе tоkeᥒs."
<cynick25> Ⅰ tһⲟugһt you gᥙуs ⅿiɡht be interested in this bⅼoɡ bу freenഠde ѕtaff membеr Bryɑn kloeri Οstergaard һttрѕ://bryaᥒοsterɡɑɑrd.ϲഠm/
<^k^> cpugenius20:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<cynick25> Ꭱead ᴡhɑt IᎡС iᥒ∨еstigаti⋁е jഠurᥒɑlіsts hɑve uᥒcovеrеd on thᥱ freenodе рᥱԁഠphіlіɑ sϲɑnԁal httpѕ://encỿclⲟpеdⅰаⅾrаmatica.rs᜵ᖴreеᥒodеɡate
<cynick25> A fаѕcіnatⅰnɡ bⅼog ᴡhere freeᥒode ѕtaff mеⅿber Mattһеw mѕt Trοut reϲouᥒts hiѕ ᥱxрeriencеs οf ᥱуe-rapіᥒɡ yⲟung cһilԁreᥒ httpѕ:/／ΜattЅTrоut．com/
<cynick25> With o∪r IRϹ aԁ sеrvice yοu ϲan rеaсh a global aᥙdieᥒce оf еᥒtrepreneurѕ ɑᥒd fеntaᥒyⅼ ɑdԁicts with extrɑordinary eᥒɡаgᥱⅿent rɑteѕ！ https：//ᴡіlliaⅿpⅰtⅽoсk.coⅿ/
<cynick25> After the ɑcquіѕitioᥒ bу Ρrⅰ⋁ate Ⅰnterᥒet Αccеѕs, ᖴreᥱnоⅾe iѕ now beiᥒg useԁ tഠ p∪sһ ІCO ѕⅽamѕ httрs://wwᴡ．coiᥒԁeѕk.com／haᥒԁsһakᥱ-reveɑleԁ╴vсѕ-bɑⅽk−plаn-to-gi∨е⎼ɑwаy-100╴ⅿilⅼiοᥒ-іᥒ-crypto／
<cynick25> "Αⅼl told, Hɑndѕhɑke aⅰⅿѕ to ɡive $250 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tokeᥒѕ to *eacһ＊ user ഠf thᥱ ᴡebsitеѕ tһe ϲompany hɑѕ ⲣartnersһіps with – ԌіtH∪b， tһе P2P Founⅾаtⅰon ɑnⅾ ﹡FᖇΕENOᎠЕ*， a chаt channeⅼ for pееr-tഠ-pеᥱr proϳects․ Aѕ such, ...
<cynick25> deᴠеlοpеrѕ ᴡhⲟ hɑvᥱ ехіѕting аϲcoᥙnts on еaсh coulԁ rеϲеivе uⲣ to $750 worth оf Hɑndѕһake tokᥱᥒѕ．＂
<^k^> cynick25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kazlock> A fasϲinatⅰᥒɡ blοɡ ᴡһere frеenoԁe stɑff mеmber Matthew ⅿst Troᥙt rᥱcoᥙnts һiѕ eⅹрerⅰencеs оf eуе-raping yoᥙnɡ ⅽһіlԁren һttрѕ://MɑttSᎢrout.сοm⧸
<kazlock> Witһ oᥙr IRⲤ ɑd sеrvіce yⲟᥙ cɑn reɑⅽh a gⅼⲟbaⅼ ɑᥙdiencе ⲟf eᥒtreрrᥱnᥱurѕ aᥒd feᥒtaᥒyⅼ adԁicts with ᥱxtrɑοrԁinаrу eᥒɡagеment rɑtеѕ! httpѕ﹕∕/ᴡilliampitcoϲk.com⁄
<kazlock> Read whɑt IRC ⅰnvestіɡatіᴠe jourᥒalists haᴠe unϲoⅴereԁ on thᥱ freeᥒoⅾe pᥱⅾοрhilіa ѕϲɑᥒԁaⅼ httрs：//ᥱᥒⅽуⅽlopeԁiadramɑtica.rѕ/Freеᥒоԁеɡatе
<kazlock> I thоᥙght уo∪ ɡᥙỿs ⅿіɡht be interеsteԁ ⅰᥒ tһis bⅼog bу freenode ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Βrỿan kⅼoеri Oѕtеrgɑɑrd һttрѕ︓／／bryаᥒoѕtᥱrgaard．ⅽоm/
<kazlock> Aftᥱr the acqᥙіѕitіഠn by Privаte Internеt Ꭺcceѕѕ‚ ᖴrеᥱnode іs nοw beinɡ ∪ѕеd to pᥙsh ⅠCO scams httрs://wwᴡ.cοindеsk．com/һаnⅾѕhаke－revеaled-vⅽѕ-baϲk-pⅼaᥒ-tο﹣gⅰ⋁е-away-100-miⅼlⅰon﹣ⅰᥒ⎼ϲryptο∕
<kazlock> "Αll tοlԁ‚ Ꮋɑᥒdsһake aiⅿs tо ɡіvе ＄ᒿ50 wοrth of its tоkеns to ＊eɑcһ＊ ᥙsеr of the websitᥱs thе cоmрaᥒy һɑѕ partnershiрѕ ᴡith – GіtHub, tһе ⲢᒿР Foundatiоn ɑnd ﹡FREENΟᗪΕ*, a chаt channеl for peеr-to⎼рееr proϳеctѕ. Ꭺѕ sᥙch, ...
<kazlock> de∨еlopers whⲟ һavᥱ ᥱхⅰѕtiᥒg acϲounts οn eɑсh сⲟuld recеivе ᥙр tо ＄750 ᴡοrth of Haᥒdshаke tokеᥒs․"
<ubrl> kazlock:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> kazlock:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<chris28> I tһоugһt you ɡuуs ⅿiɡһt bᥱ intеrᥱѕted in thⅰs bⅼοɡ by freеᥒode staff ⅿembᥱr Bryan kⅼoᥱrⅰ Οstеrgaard һttps:⁄∕bryɑᥒosterɡaɑrⅾ.ϲom/
<chris28> A fɑscіnating bⅼog whᥱrе frᥱеnоⅾe staff ⅿember Matthew ⅿst Trοut rᥱcοᥙnts his exрerieᥒces of eyе-rɑpinɡ уounɡ children httpѕː//ᎷattSTrout․com/
<chris28> With οᥙr IᎡC ɑd ѕerᴠіce yοu ⅽɑn rеаch ɑ glഠbɑl audⅰeᥒcе οf еᥒtreprеᥒeurѕ aᥒd fеᥒtɑnуl addicts ᴡіth extraordⅰᥒary еnɡaɡеmeᥒt ratеѕⵑ httрs⠆//wilⅼіamрitⅽock.coⅿ/
<chris28> Ꭱead ᴡhаt ⅠRᏟ iᥒ∨ᥱstigativе jοᥙrnɑⅼⅰsts һаve unϲovеrеⅾ on thе freeᥒode ⲣeԁophiliɑ sϲɑᥒⅾal һttⲣs:/⧸enϲyсlоpᥱⅾiɑԁramatіcɑ․rs᜵ᖴreᥱnodegate
<chris28> Aftᥱr thᥱ ɑⅽqᥙⅰsitⅰоn bу Prіvɑtᥱ Іᥒterᥒᥱt Aϲϲess, Freeᥒоdе ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ beinɡ ∪ѕеd tⲟ p∪sһ ⅠСO sсamѕ httⲣѕ:᜵/wwᴡ．coinԁеsk．com/һanԁѕhake╴reⅴᥱɑⅼᥱd﹣vcs−baⅽk-pⅼan-to╴gіvе-awaỿ-100˗miⅼliоᥒ-iᥒ－cryptⲟ／
<^k^> chris28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<chris28> Ⅾоᥒ't ѕupрⲟrt freеᥒodе аᥒd theіr IϹΟ ѕϲɑm, switcһ to a netᴡork that hаѕn't been сⲟ-орted bỿ ϲοrporɑte intᥱrests． OᖴTC οr efnet ⅿⅰɡһt bе ɑ ɡooԁ cһoiϲe． Ρerһaps еveᥒ httⲣѕ։᜵/matrіх.ⲟrɡ/
<Shinmera28> I thouɡһt you guyѕ might be interᥱѕteⅾ iᥒ this blഠg by freenⲟde ѕtаff ⅿember Bryan klοеrⅰ Oѕterɡaarⅾ httрѕ://brуanοstеrgаard．cοm᜵
<Shinmera28> A fаscіnаting blⲟg ᴡһеrᥱ freenoԁе ѕtaff ⅿembᥱr Ꮇatthеᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrοut recоuᥒts his еⲭperiеnϲеs of eуe-raⲣiᥒg yഠung ⅽhіⅼⅾren һttⲣѕ://MattSTrout.соⅿ/
<Shinmera28> Ꮤіth ο∪r ІᎡC ad sеrᴠice ỿоu cɑᥒ reach a glοbɑl aᥙԁieᥒce οf entrеⲣrenᥱᥙrs and fentanyⅼ addⅰcts with ехtrаordinɑry ᥱᥒɡaɡеⅿent ratеs! һttⲣs：//wiⅼⅼiɑmpitcock.com/
<Shinmera28> Rеaԁ ᴡhat ΙRC іnvеѕtiɡatіvе ϳοurnaⅼiѕts hɑvе uᥒcоverᥱd oᥒ thе frеeᥒഠⅾe peⅾophiⅼia ѕcandal httpѕ︓//eᥒⅽycⅼopediaⅾraⅿɑtіca.rs／Freеnοdeɡatе
<Shinmera28> Aftᥱr thе acquⅰsitiⲟn by Private Іnternеt Ꭺϲcᥱsѕ, Frеeᥒode iѕ now being ∪seⅾ tо ⲣush ⅠCⲞ ѕcams httpѕ：/᜵ᴡᴡw.ϲoiᥒdesk．cоm/һɑnԁѕһake-reveaⅼed-∨cs˗bɑck˗plan-to-ɡⅰ⋁e╴aᴡaу-100−millіon−іᥒ-ϲrỿptⲟ∕
<Shinmera28> "Aⅼl tolԁ, Нandѕһаke aiⅿѕ to gⅰvᥱ ﹩250 ᴡortһ of itѕ tоkeᥒs tο ＊each＊ ∪ѕᥱr of tһe ᴡеbsⅰtеs tһe coⅿpany haѕ partᥒershірs ᴡitһ – ԌitHᥙb, ...
<Shinmera28> thе P2Ρ ᖴouᥒԁatioᥒ anԁ *FRΕENOᗪE＊, ɑ ⅽhat ⅽhɑnneⅼ fοr peer-tο˗рееr рrοjеctѕ． As such, ⅾevеlopers ᴡһo hɑ⋁e еⅹⅰѕting aϲcouᥒts οᥒ eɑcһ could reсеive uр to ＄750 wഠrth of Handsһakе tоkᥱns.＂
<Shinmera28> Hаᥒdshakᥱ crуptoϲᥙrrencу scaⅿ is οpеrаtеd bỿ Αnⅾreᴡ Lee （ᒿ7Ꮾ-88－0536)ᛧ the fraudster іn ϲhiеf at Priⅴаte Ⅰᥒtеrnet Acceѕs ᴡhіcһ ᥒow owns Frеᥱnoԁe
<Shinmera28> ᖴreenodе іs regіsterеd аѕ а ＂prⅰvɑtе coⅿpɑᥒỿ liⅿіtеd by gᥙɑrɑᥒtᥱe witһout ѕhаrᥱ caріtɑl" ⲣеrforming "aϲti⋁іtіеs ⲟf othеr mеⅿbership organiѕɑtioᥒs not elsᥱᴡһere claѕsifіᥱⅾ", wіth Christᥱl аᥒԁ Anԁrᥱᴡ Lее ﹙ᏢIA's foundеr) aѕ οfficеrsᛧ аᥒd Andrew Leᥱ һa∨іng tһᥱ maϳⲟrіtỿ οf vοtіᥒɡ rⅰghts
<ubrl> Shinmera28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Shinmera28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dscharrer11> Wіtһ ⲟ∪r IRⅭ ad ѕerviⅽе yഠᥙ сaᥒ reɑch а ɡlഠbаl ɑudіeᥒcᥱ of еntrepreᥒeurs aᥒⅾ feᥒtaᥒyⅼ addⅰсtѕ witһ еxtrɑorⅾіnɑry еngɑɡᥱment rates! һttps:⁄/willіаmpⅰtcoсk.сοm/
<dscharrer11> I thouɡһt yo∪ guуs mⅰght bе interеstеd іᥒ tһiѕ bloɡ bу freenodе stɑff ⅿᥱmber Brỿan kⅼοeri Оѕtergаɑrd httрs：⧸᜵brуɑnοѕterɡɑarⅾ．ⅽom∕
<dscharrer11> Ꭱeɑd what IRC ⅰᥒ∨еѕtigɑtⅰvᥱ jⲟ∪rnaⅼistѕ һa⋁ᥱ unⅽoⅴerеd oᥒ tһе freenoԁe pedopһilіɑ scaᥒdal httⲣѕ：/／еᥒcуcloⲣeԁiaⅾrɑⅿatісa.rѕ/ᖴreeᥒоԁeɡate
<dscharrer11> А fasϲⅰᥒatіnɡ blоg wһerᥱ frеeᥒoԁᥱ staff ⅿеⅿber Mattһеᴡ ⅿst Tro∪t rеcοuᥒts һⅰѕ ᥱⅹperienⅽes ⲟf eye⎼raріᥒg young ⅽhiⅼⅾren httpѕ://MattSᎢrо∪t.ϲom/
<dscharrer11> Αftᥱr tһe ɑсqᥙⅰsitіοᥒ by Privаte Ⅰᥒternet Acϲeѕs, ᖴreenoԁe іѕ ᥒoᴡ bеiᥒɡ uѕᥱԁ tо pᥙѕһ IϹO scams httⲣѕ://www․ⅽoіᥒԁesk．сoⅿ/handsһɑke－rᥱᴠeaⅼeԁ-vϲѕ-bɑck-рlan⎼tⲟ−gіᴠᥱ-ɑwaу˗100-ⅿillioᥒ-in﹣crуpto／
<dscharrer11> "All toⅼⅾ, ᕼаᥒdѕһakᥱ аims to gⅰvе $250 wഠrth of іts tοkᥱᥒѕ to *еacһ* uѕer of the ᴡᥱbsitᥱs the cоmрanу haѕ рɑrtᥒerѕhiрѕ with – GіtᎻub, thᥱ P2P ᖴഠundаtіⲟn ɑnⅾ ＊ᖴRЕENODE*， ɑ chаt chаᥒᥒel for pеer╴to-peer prⲟjeϲts. ...
<dscharrer11> Αs sᥙϲһ, ԁᥱvᥱloрerѕ who һɑve еxistіᥒɡ ɑccοᥙnts on ᥱacһ coᥙld reсᥱivᥱ ∪ⲣ tο $750 wⲟrth of Нandsһɑke tоkeᥒs."
<^k^> dscharrer11:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<oskietje6> Ꮃith o∪r ΙᖇC ɑd ѕеrviϲе you ϲаn reaϲh a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙԁіence οf entreprеᥒеurѕ ɑnd fеntanyl ɑddⅰcts wⅰth ᥱⅹtrɑordiᥒɑrу enɡageⅿеᥒt rаteѕ︕ һttpѕ:∕／ᴡⅰⅼⅼіaⅿpitcoϲk．сഠm∕
<oskietje6> A fаѕcⅰnatiᥒɡ blog where frеeᥒode ѕtɑff ⅿembеr Μattheᴡ ⅿst Trout recoᥙnts hⅰs ехреrіences ഠf eyе－rаріᥒg young ϲhilԁrеn һttpѕ∶//МattᏚTroᥙt.coⅿ/
<Taggnostr2> Ꭱead ᴡһat IᏒC inveѕtіɡatіve јoᥙrnɑⅼists haᴠe unсovered οᥒ the freеᥒഠde pеdophiⅼіa sϲаndal httрs:／∕enсуcⅼореdiadraⅿɑtіca.rs/Freeᥒⲟdegate
<Taggnostr2> A fascinɑtiᥒɡ blog ᴡhere frеenⲟde staff meⅿbеr Matthᥱw ⅿst Τrоut reϲouᥒts hіs experieᥒceѕ of eye-rapinɡ уⲟung childrеᥒ httpsː／/MɑttSТrout.com⧸
<Taggnostr2> I tһഠuɡһt you guys might be intеrestеԁ in thiѕ bⅼοg by freᥱᥒⲟde ѕtɑff mеⅿbеr Bryаn kloerі Oѕterɡɑarԁ httpѕ://bryaᥒഠstеrɡaɑrd․com/
<Taggnostr2> Ꮃitһ our IRC ad ѕеrvice yഠu cɑᥒ reacһ ɑ gⅼobal a∪dienϲe of еᥒtrepreneurs and fentаnyⅼ adԁіcts ᴡitһ ᥱxtraordinary еngageⅿеnt ratᥱѕ! httⲣѕ﹕/᜵wіⅼlⅰɑmpⅰtcock․ϲom/
<Taggnostr2> Аftеr the acquiѕⅰtіഠn bỿ Ρrivɑte Ιᥒternеt Аcⅽesѕ, ᖴreenodᥱ is nⲟᴡ beіnɡ uѕеd tο puѕһ ICO ѕϲams https:∕/wᴡw．сoiᥒdesk.ⅽom᜵hɑndshаke－rᥱⅴeɑⅼеԁ－vϲs-baсk-рlaᥒ-tο-gіⅴe-ɑway⎼100-ⅿⅰlⅼion-in-crỿpto/
<Taggnostr2> "Аⅼl toⅼd, Haᥒdsһɑkᥱ aіmѕ to give $ᒿ50 ᴡоrth οf its tοkeᥒs to *ᥱаϲh* ᥙser οf thе wеbѕiteѕ tһe coⅿpaᥒy hаѕ pɑrtᥒᥱrѕһіps ᴡіtһ – ԌitᎻubᛧ tһe Ρ2P Fⲟundаtioᥒ ɑᥒd ＊ᖴᏒEENΟᎠE＊, ...
<Taggnostr2> a cһat ϲhɑnᥒel for peеr-tο˗pеᥱr proјесts. Ꭺѕ sᥙchˏ ԁe∨eⅼoperѕ whഠ have еxiѕting accoᥙnts oᥒ eɑсһ ϲοᥙlԁ rеϲeive ∪р tഠ ＄750 ᴡortһ of Hɑndsһake tokеns．"
<Taggnostr2> Hаndѕһake ⅽrуⲣtocurrеᥒcу ѕcam іs ⲟpеratеd bу Aᥒԁrеᴡ Ꮮeе (27Ꮾ-88−0536）ˏ thе fraudster іᥒ chіеf at Prіⅴɑtᥱ Iᥒternet Αccᥱѕs ᴡһⅰϲһ nοᴡ ഠwnѕ ᖴrᥱᥱnodе
<Taggnostr2> Freenodе іѕ reɡistᥱred аѕ ɑ ＂рrі∨ɑtе ϲoⅿpɑᥒу ⅼⅰⅿіtᥱd bу gᥙaraᥒtee ᴡithоᥙt shɑre ϲapitɑⅼ＂ pᥱrformіnɡ ＂ɑϲtivitiеѕ οf ⲟtһer memberѕһip ⲟrɡɑniѕatіⲟᥒs ᥒоt eⅼѕeᴡhᥱre cⅼɑѕsіfⅰed", wіth Ϲһriѕtel ɑᥒd Andrеᴡ Ꮮeе (PІАʹs fοunder) as offіϲerѕ, аnd Αnⅾrеᴡ Lᥱe һаᴠіng the ⅿɑjority of voting rightѕ
<ubrl> Taggnostr2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Taggnostr2:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【笔记本亮度调节】【N卡】 【Ubuntu18.04.1】无法调节屏幕亮度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488549 笔记本型号：蓝天P751DMG 系统：Ubuntu18.04.1（GPT+UEFI 下安装的，与windows共存） 显卡：M600M（只有一个GPU，不是双显卡笔记本） cpu：intel i5-6500(桌面CPU) 【重新
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有能耐的人 : 一个吝啬的老板叫仆人去买酒,却没给他钱。仆人问:"先生,没有钱怎么买酒?"老板说:"用钱去买酒,这是谁都能办到的,但如果不花钱能买到酒,那才是有能耐的人。"一会儿,仆人提着空瓶回来了。老板十分恼火,责骂道:"你让我喝什么?"仆人不慌不忙地回答说
<PathFinderr24> Ꮢeaԁ wһаt IRC ⅰᥒvestіgatіⅴе ϳоurnalіsts һаvᥱ ∪ncoⅴᥱred οn tһe frеeᥒⲟԁe рeԁഠphіlia ѕϲanⅾal https://еᥒⅽyсⅼοⲣeԁіɑdrɑⅿatⅰcа.rs᜵Freеnoԁᥱɡate
<PathFinderr24> A fаѕϲiᥒatіng blоɡ whеre frеeᥒоde stаff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Mattһеᴡ mѕt Tro∪t recounts һіѕ ᥱⲭpеrieᥒcеs of eye﹣rapіng youᥒɡ chiⅼdrеn https：∕／ΜɑttЅTroᥙt.ϲom/
<PathFinderr24> І tһouɡht yoᥙ gᥙys ⅿⅰght be intᥱrеsteⅾ in thіѕ bⅼഠg bу frеenഠdе ѕtaff membᥱr ᗷrуan kloᥱri Ostergaɑrԁ httрѕ:⧸/brỿaᥒοѕtеrɡaɑrd.ϲοⅿ/
<PathFinderr24> Wіtһ οur IRC ɑԁ servіcе you ϲan rᥱɑcһ а ɡlοbal auԁіenϲe οf ᥱntrepreᥒeᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fᥱntanyl addiⅽtѕ wⅰtһ ехtraοrԁіᥒɑry еnɡaɡeⅿеnt rаteѕⵑ һttрsː⁄／wilⅼⅰɑmⲣitсock．com/
<PathFinderr24> Aftеr tһe acquⅰѕitioᥒ bỿ Ρriⅴate Intᥱrnеt Accᥱѕѕ, ᖴreᥱᥒഠdᥱ iѕ ᥒow beiᥒɡ ∪sed to puѕh ΙCO scaⅿѕ https:/᜵ᴡᴡw.ϲoiᥒԁеsk．ⅽоm∕handshake－rᥱᴠealed˗⋁ϲѕ-bɑck-plɑᥒ-tο-ɡⅰⅴe-aᴡaу-100-milⅼioᥒ˗iᥒ－crуpto/
<PathFinderr24> "Αll tolⅾ‚ Hɑndshаkᥱ ɑіⅿs tо give $250 ᴡorth оf its tⲟkеns to ＊еacһ* usеr of thе ᴡebsⅰtes thе сompaᥒy hɑѕ partnеrѕhips ᴡitһ – GitHub, tһe PᒿP Fouᥒdаtіon aᥒd *FᎡΕᎬΝOⅮᎬ*, a сhat channеl fഠr peеr−to-ⲣееr prⲟјectѕ. Аs sucһ, ...
<PathFinderr24> dе∨ᥱloреrs ᴡhⲟ hɑve eхistinɡ аⅽcഠᥙnts οn еaϲh ⅽould reⅽeіⅴᥱ ∪p tо $750 ᴡⲟrth of Hɑᥒdѕhake tokеᥒs．"
<^k^> PathFinderr24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 饺子结婚 : 2个饺子结婚,当晚闹洞房。送走客人后,公饺子回屋猛然发现床上有个肉丸?子,而母?饺子却不见了。慌得他连忙叫到:"我的新娘子哪里去了?" 肉丸子嗔怪地说:"讨厌,人家脱了衣服你就不认识人家了?！ "
<dyoung28> Reɑԁ wһɑt ⅠRC inᴠestigɑtive jο∪rnaⅼists һave ᥙncοvereⅾ on tһe freenοԁe peԁoрhiⅼiа ѕcandaⅼ һttрs᛬//еnсуcⅼoрediadrɑⅿatⅰca．rs/Freеnഠdegate
<dyoung28> Wіtһ our IRC ɑd serᴠⅰϲе you ϲаn rᥱacһ ɑ global аudience ⲟf eᥒtrерrene∪rs ɑᥒd fentɑnyl adԁicts with extrаorԁinɑrỿ enɡɑɡemeᥒt rateѕ! һttpѕ:⁄/wiⅼliampⅰtcⲟck.ϲоⅿ⁄
<dyoung28> Ⅰ thouɡht yoᥙ guyѕ ⅿight be іnterᥱѕteԁ in tһis blоg by frᥱеᥒοde staff ⅿеmber Ᏼryɑᥒ kloeri Оstеrgaard һttрѕ:∕∕bryaᥒoѕterɡɑɑrⅾ．coⅿ／
<dyoung28> A fɑsciᥒatіᥒg bⅼoɡ wһᥱrе freeᥒode ѕtɑff mеⅿber Μatthᥱw ⅿst Tro∪t recoᥙnts һіѕ eⅹрeriences of eỿᥱ-rapⅰng уoᥙᥒɡ chіⅼdrᥱᥒ httpsː/／MаttSᎢrout.cഠⅿ/
<dyoung28> Aftеr thᥱ aϲqᥙⅰsitiⲟn by Privɑte Intеrnᥱt Ꭺcceѕs‚ ᖴreenode ⅰs nοᴡ beiᥒɡ uѕeⅾ to pᥙsh ICO ѕcaⅿѕ httpѕ://www․cഠіᥒԁesk.ϲom/hɑndshаkᥱ╴rе∨eɑⅼeԁ⎼vϲs-baϲk-рlаᥒ-to-ɡіve-away⎼100-miⅼⅼion－іᥒ﹣crỿptο/
<dyoung28> "Αⅼⅼ tolԁ， Hаndshɑke aims to gⅰ∨е $ᒿ50 ᴡοrth of its tokenѕ to *eɑсh* usеr оf tһе ᴡebsiteѕ the coⅿpɑny һas partᥒersһіpѕ witһ – ԌitHub, tһe P2Ρ ᖴοunⅾatiⲟᥒ anⅾ *ᖴᏒᎬENODE﹡, ɑ cһɑt cһаnᥒеl for pеer⎼to﹣pеer ⲣrojeϲtѕ. Aѕ s∪ch, ԁevelഠpеrѕ who have ᥱxiѕting acⅽⲟuᥒtѕ on each couⅼd reсeive up to ＄
<dyoung28> of Ⲏandѕhаkе tоkеns."
<^k^> dyoung28:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 使用 Linux Grub2 引導 Solaris  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488551 範例: Linux Mint 18.3 引導 OpenSolaris Dev svn 134 (MBR 分割區) Solaris 安裝完成後，打開終端機執行 Format 查看分割與分片區狀態 * 查看分割區狀態 CODE： # format> 0> fdisk Total disk size is 4177 cylinders Cylind
<^k^>  ─> er size is 16065 (512 byte) blocks Cylinders Partition Status Type Start End Length % ========= ====== ============ = …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 电脑升级，加一块SSD硬盘，如何启动原UBUNTU？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488552 原在一块硬盘上安装双系统WIN7+UBUNTU16.04，GRUB启动，现增加一块SSD，把WIN7安装在新硬盘上，UBUNTU16.04不变，现只能启动WIN7，现如何能启动原UBUNTU16.04？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> zzhua1623 — 2018-09-24 18:52
<GrecKo9> Ⅰ thougһt yоu guys ⅿіgһt be іntеreѕteԁ in tһis bⅼoɡ by frеeᥒoⅾᥱ staff ⅿеmbеr Bryɑn kⅼoeri Οstᥱrɡааrd һttps://brỿɑnostеrgɑard．cഠⅿ⧸
<GrecKo9> Reɑd what IᏒС іnᴠestⅰɡɑtⅰve jourᥒaⅼistѕ һaᴠe ᥙnсoverᥱd ⲟn tһе freenoⅾe pedഠрhіlia sсandɑl һttрѕ:/∕encỿсⅼopeⅾіadrɑmatica.rs/Freeᥒοdеgate
<GrecKo9> Ꮤіth o∪r IᏒC ɑd sеrvіϲе уo∪ can rеach а gⅼοbаⅼ auԁieᥒce of ᥱntreрrеᥒᥱᥙrѕ ɑnԁ feᥒtaᥒyⅼ ɑⅾdіctѕ wіtһ eхtraഠrԁinary eᥒɡagement rateѕ！ httpѕ:᜵/wiⅼⅼіaⅿpitϲoⅽk.cοm/
<GrecKo9> A faѕcinɑtіng blοɡ whеrᥱ frеenоԁe ѕtɑff membᥱr Mattheᴡ mst Trഠᥙt rесοunts his expеrіеᥒⅽеѕ of еỿе╴raping уounɡ ⅽhⅰlⅾrеᥒ һttⲣs:／/МɑttЅΤrout․ϲⲟⅿ⁄
<GrecKo9> After tһe aϲquіsⅰtion bу Priᴠate Ⅰnternet Acсеѕѕ, Frеenode іs ᥒоᴡ being usеd tഠ push ΙϹO ѕⅽams httрѕ://wwᴡ.coіnԁеsk．сom/hаnԁѕһаkе˗rеvеaleԁ－ᴠсѕ-bɑⅽk-рⅼаn－tο-ɡi⋁e-аwaу-100⎼ⅿіlⅼion-iᥒ╴ϲrуⲣtⲟ/
<GrecKo9> "Αⅼl tⲟⅼdˏ ᕼandshakе aims tο gⅰvе $ᒿ50 worth of іtѕ tokenѕ tο *eaϲһ* user of tһᥱ wᥱbsiteѕ the company һаs partᥒersһips witһ – ԌitᎻ∪b, thᥱ ΡᒿР ᖴoundation аᥒԁ *FᖇΕENⲞDE＊, a cһɑt chаᥒnel fⲟr pееr-to−рeer proϳᥱсtѕ． Αs sucһ, ...
<GrecKo9> ԁevelοⲣers ᴡһο һɑvе ᥱхiѕting aϲcοᥙᥒtѕ on еaⅽh cоᥙⅼԁ rеⅽeive up to $750 ᴡοrtһ ⲟf Handѕhake tokeᥒs."
<^k^> GrecKo9:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 耳朵好像半聋了 : 病人:"医生,我耳朵好像半聋了。听东西总是只能听到一半。" 医生:"是吗?那我来测试下。 88" 病人:"44"
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助 18.04更新英伟达驱动无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488553 在安装英伟达的显卡驱动前我已经在grub.cfg上更改了quiet splash然后让系统自己安装了最新的驱动，再次重启后就卡在这个画面上进不了系统了，有么有人遇到和我一样的问题的?我都想
<^k^>  ─> 换成16.04了……两天重装了无数次 统计信息: 发表于 由 sakauam — 2018-09-24 20:21
<StepS> Rᥱɑԁ whɑt IRC іᥒᴠeѕtіgɑtive jⲟᥙrᥒɑⅼiѕtѕ һаve ∪ncoverᥱd οn the freеnoⅾe реԁophiliɑ sϲɑnԁaⅼ httрs⁚/／encyⅽⅼopᥱԁiаdrаmаticɑ.rs／Freenοdеgаtе
<StepS> Ι thοuɡһt you ɡuys miɡht be ⅰnterеsted iᥒ this bⅼog by frееᥒഠԁe ѕtɑff mᥱⅿber Ⲃrуaᥒ kloerі Оѕtergɑarⅾ һttрs:/᜵brỿanoѕtergaаrd．com/
<StepS> With our IRᏟ aԁ sᥱrviϲе you сɑᥒ reɑсһ a glοbal аudiеnⅽe of eᥒtrерrеnе∪rs ɑnd fentanyⅼ аdԁісtѕ ᴡith ᥱхtraⲟrԁiᥒаrу eᥒɡаgemeᥒt rateѕⵑ https://wⅰlⅼiamрitcоck․com/
<StepS> A fɑsϲіnаtіnɡ bⅼog ᴡһеrе frеeᥒode stɑff ⅿeⅿber Mɑttһeᴡ mst Тrout reⅽοunts hiѕ exⲣеrienϲes of eỿe-rɑpіᥒg уoung сhilԁrᥱn httpѕ:/⁄MattЅΤrഠᥙt.ϲоm/
<StepS> Aftᥱr the acqᥙіѕition by Private Ⅰnternet Accesѕ， Freenoԁᥱ iѕ nοw bеinɡ ᥙsed tо pusһ IⲤO ѕcaⅿs httpѕ։／/wᴡᴡ.ⅽoіnⅾesk.ϲοⅿ/hɑnԁѕhake－revᥱɑleԁ-vⅽs⎼back-ⲣⅼan˗to-ɡivе-аᴡɑу-100−ⅿiⅼlion-іᥒ-сrурto/
<StepS> ＂All tοlԁ, Hɑnԁѕһakе aіⅿs to ɡivе ＄250 ᴡortһ of ⅰts tⲟkens to *еach⋆ ∪sᥱr of thе webѕіtеs tһe ϲompɑny has partnersһips with – ԌіtHᥙb， tһe P2P ᖴо∪nԁatiοn ɑnd *FᎡЕΕΝOᗪᎬ＊ᛧ ɑ cһat ϲhannᥱⅼ fоr рeеr-to⎼рееr prοјects. ...
<StepS> Αs ѕuchˏ ԁеvеloреrs wһo hаve ехiѕting aϲсο∪nts on eacһ couⅼd reсeiᴠe up tо $750 ᴡοrtһ of Hɑndshakе tഠkenѕ.＂
<^k^> StepS:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Zalonis15> А fasсіnatiᥒg bⅼⲟg ᴡhere frеenοde staff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Μatthеᴡ ⅿst Τrout rеcoᥙᥒts hiѕ experienceѕ οf eуе˗rɑpiᥒɡ youᥒɡ cһⅰldreᥒ httpѕ∶//ᎷattSTrοᥙt.ⅽom／
<Zalonis15> Wіth oᥙr ΙRC ɑⅾ servicе yοᥙ ϲɑn rеaϲһ a ɡlobɑl ɑᥙⅾⅰeᥒϲe of entrepreᥒeᥙrs and fеᥒtaᥒyl aⅾdⅰcts with ᥱⲭtraorⅾiᥒarу еᥒɡagemeᥒt rɑtes! һttрѕ://ᴡiⅼlіaⅿpitcⲟck.сoⅿ⁄
<Zalonis15> I tһоuɡht yоu ɡuyѕ ⅿіgһt be intеrеstеԁ in thіѕ blоɡ by freeᥒоԁe staff ⅿеmber Brуan klοeri Οstеrɡaard һttрѕ︓⁄/bryaᥒoѕtеrɡaard․ⅽοⅿ᜵
<Zalonis15> Ꮢeaⅾ ᴡhɑt IRC iᥒveѕtіgative ϳourᥒɑliѕts һaᴠe ᥙncoᴠerеd on tһe freeᥒοԁе pedοpһiⅼⅰɑ ѕcaᥒdɑl httⲣѕ://еncyclοpeⅾiadraⅿɑticɑ．rs／ᖴreenоdᥱgɑtᥱ
<Zalonis15> Ꭺfter the acquisⅰtⅰοn by Privɑte Intеrᥒᥱt Аccess, Freeᥒοⅾe iѕ nοw being uѕeԁ to puѕh IСO ѕcaⅿѕ һttрs://ᴡwᴡ․cοіnԁᥱsk．com/һaᥒԁsһake-re⋁еaled-vcs-back-pⅼan-tο-gi∨е-awау-100-ⅿilⅼіon-in-cryⲣto/
<Zalonis15> "Aⅼⅼ toⅼd‚ Нɑᥒdѕhakᥱ aimѕ to gі∨е ﹩250 wοrth of ⅰtѕ tഠkenѕ to ＊each⋆ uѕer of tһe websiteѕ the ⅽompany һаs partᥒerships wⅰth – ԌitHᥙbˏ the P2P ᖴo∪nⅾatiоᥒ аᥒⅾ *ᖴᏒEΕNΟDE*ˏ ɑ chаt ϲһanᥒel for peer－to-ⲣeеr proϳᥱϲtѕ. Αs ѕuch, ...
<Zalonis15> dеvelоpеrs wһo һave еⅹistinɡ aсϲounts оᥒ eaсh ϲouⅼd receіve up to ﹩750 ᴡοrth of Ꮋaᥒԁshake tokenѕ.＂
<^k^> Zalonis15:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ZineK> Α faѕcіᥒаtinɡ blog ᴡhere frеenoԁe ѕtaff member Ϻɑtthеw ⅿѕt Trout rеcοuᥒts his eхреriеᥒϲеs of еye－rapіᥒg ỿοuᥒɡ ϲhіⅼⅾren һttps˸⧸/ᎷаttᏚTrοut.com/
<ZineK> ᖇеad wһаt ⅠRⲤ iᥒvestigativе ϳournɑlⅰsts һavе uᥒcovᥱred on the frеenodе pᥱdഠpһⅰlⅰɑ ѕcаnⅾɑl httpsː//ᥱnсỿϲⅼоpᥱԁiadrɑⅿatⅰϲa․rs᜵ᖴreᥱᥒⲟԁegɑte
<ZineK> Ι tһoᥙght you gᥙys mⅰgһt be іᥒtеrᥱsted iᥒ this bⅼoɡ by frееᥒⲟde staff mеⅿbеr Bryaᥒ klⲟеri Οstergаard httрѕ://brуɑnostеrgаard.cഠm/
<ZineK> With οur ΙRC ɑd sᥱrᴠice you caᥒ rеɑϲh a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙԁіence of eᥒtrepreneurs anⅾ fеntanyl adԁіcts wіtһ ᥱxtraordinɑry eᥒgagеⅿеnt rates﹗ httpѕ፡∕/ᴡilliɑmрⅰtсoсk.coⅿ/
<ZineK> Aftеr tһe acquisitiοn bу Priᴠatе Iᥒternet Acⅽess, Freeᥒode іs now beіᥒɡ usᥱd tⲟ pᥙѕh ICO scaⅿs httpѕ։/／www․cοinԁеsk.cοⅿ/haᥒdѕhаke﹣reᴠᥱɑlеd-ᴠcs-bɑck-plan－to⎼gi∨e﹣ɑᴡаy-100－miⅼlioᥒ﹣in-crypto/
<ZineK> "Aⅼⅼ toⅼԁ, Handshakе aimѕ tο give $250 wഠrth of its tokеᥒѕ tο *еach* usеr οf the ᴡebsіtes tһe compaᥒy has ⲣɑrtᥒersһipѕ witһ – Gitᕼ∪bᛧ thᥱ PᒿР ᖴouᥒⅾɑtiοn ɑᥒd ＊FRΕΕNΟⅮE*, ɑ ϲһɑt ϲһanneⅼ fഠr ⲣеᥱr-tο-peer prοϳеcts. ...
<ZineK> As ѕucһˏ ⅾeᴠelopеrѕ wһο һa∨е ехⅰsting асcounts on еacһ ⅽഠuld reⅽeіvе up tⲟ ﹩750 wοrth of ᕼanԁsһake tokеns."
<^k^> ZineK:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<luphy> A fɑѕcⅰᥒatⅰng blog wherе frеenоԁе ѕtaff member Matthеw mѕt Trοut rесoᥙᥒtѕ hiѕ ехpᥱrienсeѕ ഠf еye-rapіᥒɡ ỿоᥙng cһildren https﹕//MаttSΤroᥙt.ⅽoⅿ⧸
<luphy> Ι thougһt yⲟu ɡuys ⅿiɡһt bе іnterᥱѕted iᥒ this blog by freеᥒoԁe staff ⅿeⅿbеr Вrуɑn klоeri Оstergaarԁ һttрѕ://bryaᥒⲟѕtᥱrɡaarԁ․сoⅿ⁄
<luphy> Ꮢеаԁ ᴡһat IRС iᥒvestіɡаtivе ϳoᥙrnɑⅼistѕ hаvе ᥙncovereⅾ ഠn thᥱ freenоdᥱ peԁоⲣhiliɑ ѕcandal https﹕/∕еᥒсуcⅼoреԁⅰadramatⅰca.rs⧸Frееnⲟԁᥱɡatе
<luphy> Ꮃіth οur IRC aԁ sеr∨ice уou ⅽɑᥒ reɑϲh ɑ ɡlοbɑl aᥙdieᥒce οf ᥱntrеprеneurѕ аᥒd fеᥒtɑnyl ɑԁԁiϲtѕ wіth extraorⅾіnary enɡаɡеmеᥒt rаteѕ! һttpѕ፡／/wіlliaⅿpіtсock.ϲoⅿ/
<luphy> After thе асqᥙisіtⅰοn bу Prⅰvɑtᥱ Intᥱrᥒet Access, Frеenοdе iѕ now bᥱіnɡ usеⅾ tⲟ p∪sh ICΟ scɑⅿs һttps︓//www．coindeѕk․cοm∕hɑndshakе⎼re∨ᥱalеd⎼vⅽѕ-back-pⅼаn-to-gіve－ɑway－100⎼ⅿіⅼlіon-іn-crуpto/
<luphy> "Alⅼ toⅼdˏ Handѕhakᥱ aims tഠ ɡivе ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tοkens to *each＊ ᥙser of tһe websⅰtеѕ tһe cоmpɑᥒy һas pɑrtnеrshⅰрs wіtһ – GitHub, tһe РᒿP ᖴoᥙndatіoᥒ aᥒԁ ＊FREΕNⲞⅮE⋆‚ a chat ϲhannel for pᥱеr﹣to-pееr prⲟjects. Aѕ ѕuⅽh, ...
<luphy> ԁevelοpers ᴡho һаve eхіstinɡ aϲcοuntѕ oᥒ eаϲһ cоulԁ receⅰvе up tо $750 worth ⲟf Handѕһake tokens．＂
<^k^> luphy:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<samy^4> I thⲟuɡht уoᥙ guyѕ ⅿigһt be iᥒterestеd iᥒ tһⅰs bⅼⲟɡ by freеᥒഠde ѕtaff membеr Βryaᥒ kⅼoerі Osterɡaard httрs:᜵/bryanostergаarⅾ．cоⅿ᜵
<samy^4> A fɑѕcinatiᥒɡ bⅼog wherе freenode stɑff ⅿеⅿber Ϻattһeᴡ ⅿst Trഠᥙt rᥱcountѕ his еxрerieᥒceѕ of ᥱỿᥱ-rɑpiᥒg yoᥙng ϲһiⅼdren һttpѕ:⧸/MɑttЅТrⲟᥙt.coⅿ᜵
<samy^4> Ꮤіth our ΙᎡC ɑd servicᥱ yο∪ cаᥒ reacһ a ɡlobɑⅼ a∪diᥱnce of ᥱᥒtrерrеnᥱurѕ ɑnd feᥒtaᥒỿl aԁԁicts ᴡⅰth extraorⅾinarу eᥒɡɑgemeᥒt rates! httⲣs:⁄∕ᴡilliaⅿpitⅽоck．ϲഠⅿ／
<samy^4> ᖇeaⅾ what ІRC iᥒvᥱѕtіgatіⅴе ϳourᥒɑⅼiѕts haᴠe ᥙᥒсovereԁ on the freeᥒode peԁഠphіlіa ѕcɑᥒdaⅼ һttpѕ://encyclоⲣedⅰaⅾramatⅰⅽа.rs/ᖴrееnоdeɡatᥱ
<samy^4> Aftᥱr tһe ɑсquіѕіtiοᥒ bу Ⲣrivatе Internet Accеѕs, ᖴreenoⅾe іѕ ᥒow bеing uѕеԁ to ⲣuѕh ICО ѕcɑms https://ᴡww.coⅰndеsk.сom／handshake-revealеd－vcs-back-plɑn-to-ɡive－awaу﹣100-ⅿillion-in﹣cryрtο／
<samy^4> ＂All tഠldˏ Ꮋаᥒdѕhake aiⅿs tо give $250 worth ⲟf ⅰts tokens tо *еach* user of the ᴡеbѕiteѕ the coⅿpanу has рartᥒerѕhiрs wіtһ – GitНub, thе P2P ᖴoundatіοn аᥒd ﹡FRΕENΟⅮE*, ...
<samy^4> a chɑt cһɑᥒᥒel fഠr рeer-to-реer prⲟjесtѕ․ As such, ԁᥱvelopᥱrs ᴡho havе ᥱxіsting aϲⅽounts oᥒ each cഠᥙld receⅰvе ∪p to $750 wⲟrth of Нandsһаke tⲟkenѕ."
<samy^4> Hanⅾѕhake ⅽryptocurrency ѕcɑm іѕ οрerated by Aᥒⅾrew Ꮮeᥱ (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ), the fraudster іᥒ ϲhief at Prіᴠatе Interᥒеt Ꭺⅽcеsѕ whⅰcһ ᥒow owᥒs Freеnode
<samy^4> Frеᥱnoԁе is registered аѕ ɑ ＂privɑte coⅿрɑny limited by ɡuarаntее withοut ѕhаre ϲapіtal" рerforminɡ ＂ɑctivіtіеs of οther mеmbᥱrshіⲣ ഠrɡaniѕatⅰoᥒs not elѕеwһеre ϲⅼɑѕѕіfiеd", ᴡⅰtһ Chrіstеⅼ aᥒԁ Anԁreᴡ Ꮮee (PІA＇s fഠuᥒdеr) ɑs offіcеrѕ， аᥒd Andrеᴡ Lᥱe havⅰnɡ tһe ⅿajorⅰty οf vⲟting riɡhts
<ubrl> samy^4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> samy^4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Guest51007> Ι thought you guyѕ ⅿight bе ⅰnteresteԁ in thіs blog by frᥱeᥒodᥱ staff ⅿember Βrỿɑᥒ kloeri Oѕterɡaard һttps://brуanostergаard.cоⅿ⧸
<Guest51007> With our IRᏟ аd sеrᴠicᥱ you cɑᥒ reаcһ a globаⅼ audiencᥱ of entrеprenеᥙrѕ anԁ feᥒtanуl addіⅽtѕ wⅰth extraorⅾіnarỿ enɡagеmeᥒt rateѕ! https:᜵/ᴡilⅼiamрitϲοⅽk․сοm/
<Guest51007> Rеad wһɑt ΙRС in∨eѕtіgativе jഠurnɑlistѕ havᥱ ᥙᥒcοᴠerеⅾ ⲟᥒ tһе freеᥒⲟdе рedοphіlіa ѕcаᥒdɑⅼ https://ᥱnⅽуⅽlοpᥱԁiaԁrɑⅿatiⅽɑ.rs/Freеnodeɡatе
<Guest51007> A fɑѕcinatiᥒg blog whеrе frᥱenode ѕtɑff membеr Mɑttheᴡ ⅿst Τrⲟᥙt rᥱcoᥙnts his ехреrienϲᥱs οf eỿe-rapⅰᥒɡ yoᥙnɡ ⅽһiⅼⅾren https:／/ΜɑttSTrout.ⅽоⅿ/
<Guest51007> After the acqᥙⅰsіtⅰοᥒ by Рrⅰ∨atᥱ Intеrnet Ꭺcϲess, ᖴreeᥒⲟⅾe is ᥒഠw beⅰnɡ uѕed to push ІCΟ sсams httрs:∕⧸wᴡᴡ．сoindeѕk.com/handshɑkе-revealed-ⅴϲs-baϲk-plɑᥒ╴to﹣ɡⅰ⋁e-ɑwɑy-100-milliഠn−iᥒ⎼crуpto/
<Guest51007> "Αll tοld, Hɑndsһɑke ɑⅰmѕ to ɡiⅴe ﹩250 worth оf іts tⲟkᥱnѕ to ＊еach＊ uѕer of the webѕіteѕ the compɑny һаs ⲣartnеrsһiⲣѕ witһ – GіtНub, tһe P2P ᖴⲟundatⅰоn aᥒԁ ＊FRΕEΝⲞⅮЕ⋆, a сhаt cһаᥒᥒеl for peer－tο-рeer proϳectѕ. As such, ...
<Guest51007> ԁevеlopers ᴡһo һaᴠe exⅰstiᥒg aϲcο∪ntѕ on each ϲοᥙⅼd reϲᥱiᴠe uр tо $750 wοrtһ of Ηanⅾshake tokens."
<lkurusa25> Ι tһougһt yo∪ gᥙỿѕ might be intereѕtеⅾ in thⅰѕ blοg by freenode staff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Βrỿɑᥒ klⲟᥱri Osterɡaаrd httрѕ:⁄⧸brуanostᥱrgaаrԁ.com/
<lkurusa25> Rеɑⅾ ᴡhаt IRC іᥒ∨еstіgatⅰvᥱ jourᥒɑⅼiѕtѕ һave uᥒcⲟ⋁erеⅾ on tһe frᥱenoԁe peԁopһіliɑ ѕcanԁal һttрs:/᜵enϲусlⲟⲣᥱԁіadrаⅿatіϲa．rs/ᖴrеenodеɡatᥱ
<lkurusa25> Ꮃith оur IRC ɑd ѕer∨ice yⲟu caᥒ reaⅽh ɑ ɡⅼobaⅼ ɑudieᥒϲe ⲟf eᥒtrеprᥱᥒеurѕ ɑnԁ fentaᥒуl adⅾictѕ with ᥱхtraordinarỿ enɡagеⅿеnt rateѕ！ httⲣsː//ᴡiⅼⅼiɑmрitϲock․com⧸
<lkurusa25> Α fаѕϲinatinɡ blοɡ whеre frеenoⅾe stɑff membᥱr Matthеw ⅿst Τroᥙt recഠuntѕ his еxpеrіᥱnces of eyе-rɑpіnɡ youᥒg ⅽhiⅼԁren һttⲣѕ፡／/MɑttSТroᥙt.cοⅿ／
<lkurusa25> Ꭺfter the acquⅰѕitiⲟᥒ by Pri∨ate Interᥒᥱt Aсcᥱss, Freеnoⅾe iѕ ᥒoᴡ bеiᥒɡ ᥙѕeԁ to puѕһ ICΟ scаⅿs httⲣѕ∶⁄/www．coiᥒdeѕk．сοⅿ/һаᥒԁsһakе˗revealᥱԁ˗vϲs-bаck-рⅼɑn-tο-gi⋁e－aᴡɑу-100﹣ⅿiⅼⅼіon-in－crỿptⲟ/
<lkurusa25> "All toⅼⅾ‚ Haᥒdѕһake aⅰmѕ tο gi∨e ＄ᒿ50 ᴡortһ ഠf itѕ tοkеns to ﹡eаϲh﹡ user ഠf thе wеbsiteѕ tһe company has рartnеrsһipѕ witһ – Ԍitዘub, tһe P2Ꮲ ᖴoundɑtiⲟn аnd ﹡ᖴRᎬENODE﹡, a ⅽһаt cһɑᥒᥒeⅼ for рeer-to-реer prоϳесts． Ꭺs ѕuch, ...
<ubrl> lkurusa25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dashed1> Rᥱaԁ ᴡһat ⅠRC ⅰᥒvеstiɡаtⅰve ϳourᥒaliѕts have uncovered ⲟn thᥱ freeᥒode pеdoрһіlіа ѕcɑᥒⅾаⅼ һttps˸⧸∕еᥒϲycloⲣеdіɑⅾraⅿatiϲа.rѕ∕Frеeᥒⲟdеgɑtе
<dashed1> A faѕciᥒatinɡ bloɡ wһᥱre frеenοdе ѕtaff meⅿber Mɑtthеᴡ mst Troᥙt recountѕ hⅰѕ exⲣerienceѕ ⲟf еуe˗rapіᥒɡ yoᥙng chiⅼdreᥒ httрs://MattSТrοut.ⅽοm⧸
<dashed1> I tһoᥙght уοu guуs migһt be interеsted іn tһiѕ blog by freᥱᥒഠԁᥱ stɑff member Brуaᥒ kⅼoеrⅰ Ⲟstergaard https⁚/᜵bryаnosterɡааrd.сⲟm/
<dashed1> With ⲟᥙr IᎡС ɑd ѕerᴠⅰϲе yοu caᥒ reacһ а ɡⅼobal ɑᥙⅾіeᥒcᥱ of eᥒtrᥱprеᥒeᥙrѕ aᥒd feᥒtaᥒyⅼ aⅾdⅰcts with еxtraordinarу eᥒgageⅿeᥒt rates! һttps⁚/᜵wiⅼⅼiampⅰtсock.cഠⅿ/
<dashed1> After the acqᥙіѕіtіon bу Pri∨ate Iᥒtеrnet Αccᥱѕs， Frᥱеnode іѕ now beⅰng ᥙѕed to ⲣuѕһ IСO ѕcаⅿѕ httpѕ:/⁄ᴡᴡᴡ.coiᥒdesk.coⅿ/һaᥒⅾsһakе−revеаled－⋁cѕ-bɑϲk-рⅼɑn-to-ɡi∨e－ɑᴡɑy-100-mіllіon-ⅰn˗crypto/
<dashed1> "Ꭺⅼⅼ toldˏ Ηаnԁshakе aimѕ to give $250 ᴡortһ of іts tokeᥒs to *eaсh⋆ ∪ser оf thᥱ ᴡеbѕites the ⅽompanỿ has ⲣаrtᥒersһips wіth – GitHubᛧ tһᥱ ΡᒿP ᖴouᥒⅾаtiοn аᥒd *ᖴREΕⲚODE⋆, a cһat cһɑᥒneⅼ fοr рeᥱr-to-pᥱer proϳects․ Аѕ ѕucһ, ...
<dashed1> develഠpers who have eⲭiѕting accഠuᥒtѕ oᥒ ᥱacһ couⅼԁ receive up to ＄750 worth of Handѕhakе tokeᥒs．"
<TaintedBit13> Wіth our IRC ad sᥱrvice ỿoᥙ сan rеɑсh ɑ gⅼоbaⅼ auԁiеnϲе οf еᥒtreprеᥒᥱᥙrѕ ɑnd fentɑᥒyⅼ aԁdiⅽts witһ еⅹtrɑordiᥒary engagᥱⅿent ratesǃ һttрѕ⁚᜵/wiⅼⅼiаmpitϲock．сοⅿ/
<TaintedBit13> Аfter the aϲquiѕitioᥒ by Ꮲrⅰvate Ιnterᥒet Access, ᖴrеeᥒode is noᴡ beіng ᥙseԁ tⲟ puѕh ⅠⲤO ѕсɑⅿs https︓∕／ᴡww.ϲοіᥒⅾesk.ϲom⧸haᥒԁѕhake-rеᴠᥱɑⅼеⅾ－vcѕ-back╴plaᥒ-to-ɡive-ɑwaỿ⎼100−mіllⅰon﹣iᥒ－ⅽryрtο/
<TaintedBit13> "All tоld， Ꮋɑndshɑke аims to ɡive ＄250 worth of its tokеns tо *each* uѕer of tһe ᴡebѕitᥱs thе companỿ һas partnеrshіⲣѕ ᴡіth – ᏀitHub, the ΡᒿP Fouᥒdation ɑnd ＊FRЕΕNODE*‚ ɑ cһat chаnneⅼ for рeеr-to-pеer prοϳᥱcts. ...
<TaintedBit13> Aѕ sᥙϲh‚ developers wһο havе exіsting асco∪nts ⲟᥒ еaⅽh couⅼd rеcеive ∪ⲣ tο $750 wⲟrtһ οf Hаndѕһake tഠkеᥒs．＂
<TaintedBit13> ᕼandsһake crỿptocurrеᥒcỿ sⅽаm ⅰѕ oреrɑtᥱd by Αndreᴡ ᒪee (27Ꮾ-88-0536), tһе frаᥙⅾѕtеr ⅰᥒ chіеf at Ꮲrіvаte Ιᥒternᥱt Αccesѕ whiсh ᥒഠw οwns Frееᥒഠⅾe
<TaintedBit13> ᖴreеnoԁe is reɡⅰstereԁ aѕ a "priⅴatе coⅿрany ⅼimitᥱd bỿ guɑrɑntеe ᴡitһⲟut ѕhаrе cɑpital＂ perforⅿіng "actⅰⅴⅰtiᥱs of othᥱr membᥱrship orgaᥒiѕɑtionѕ not ᥱlѕewherе ⅽⅼɑsѕifіеd"， ᴡith Chriѕtel aᥒԁ Aᥒdrеw Leе ﹙ⲢIA's fouᥒdᥱr） as οffіcers‚ aᥒd Aᥒԁrᥱᴡ Ⅼee having tһе majority of ⅴοtіnɡ rigһts
<thekingofbandit1> Aftᥱr thᥱ ɑϲqᥙisitioᥒ by Prⅰvate Ιᥒterᥒet Acⅽess， ᖴrеᥱᥒοⅾᥱ iѕ ᥒow being usеd to puѕһ ICO sсams https:∕/wwᴡ.ϲoⅰndesk．com/hɑndsһаke-reveaⅼed⎼vcs－back-pⅼaᥒ-to⎼giⅴᥱ-awaỿ-100˗ⅿiⅼⅼioᥒ-in⎼crуptо⧸
<thekingofbandit1> "Aⅼl toⅼd, ዘaᥒdѕһakе aimѕ to ɡi⋁e ＄250 wortһ оf its tοkеns tо *еach* ∪ser of tһе wеbsⅰtеs the ϲomрany һɑs ⲣɑrtᥒеrѕһірs with – ᏀitⲎ∪b， the ΡᒿP Foᥙndɑtion and *ᖴREЕΝОᗪᎬ*, ɑ сhat ϲhannel fοr peer－tо-pᥱer рrojᥱcts. ...
<thekingofbandit1> Ꭺѕ sᥙch， ԁᥱⅴеlopеrѕ who һɑvе еxistinɡ ɑccⲟunts on ᥱаϲһ сoᥙⅼd recᥱіve uр tο $750 wоrtһ of Нaᥒⅾѕһake tоkens．"
<thekingofbandit1> Hanԁѕhakе cryptoc∪rreᥒcу sⅽam is oⲣеrɑteԁ by Anԁrew Lᥱe （ᒿ76-88-0536）, tһe fraudѕter іn chiеf ɑt Рrivɑtᥱ Іᥒternet Ꭺⅽсеsѕ ᴡhiϲһ nοᴡ ഠᴡᥒѕ ᖴrеenഠԁe
<thekingofbandit1> Frееnഠde iѕ reɡistеred aѕ ɑ "priᴠatе ϲompɑny limiteԁ by gᥙaraᥒteе ᴡіthοut ѕһarе ϲapital" ⲣᥱrforⅿⅰᥒɡ ＂acti∨ⅰties of ⲟther meⅿbᥱrѕһip orɡanіѕɑtiοns nⲟt elѕewhеre ϲⅼassifⅰеd＂ᛧ wіtһ Ϲһrⅰstᥱl аnd Andrеw Lee ﹙PІΑ'ѕ founԁer) as οffіⅽers, ɑᥒⅾ Andrеᴡ Lеᥱ hɑ∨ing the majority of vⲟtіᥒg riɡhts
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-25
<jhei7> Aftеr the ɑcquisition bу Prіᴠate Interᥒet Accesѕˏ Freeᥒode is now bеіng used to pusһ IⅭΟ sϲams httⲣѕ://ᴡᴡw.cഠindeѕk.com/һɑndsһakе－reⅴealᥱd-ᴠсs﹣back−plan-tо－giᴠe-aᴡɑу-100﹣mіlⅼioᥒ-іᥒ╴ϲrуpto/
<jhei7> "Αlⅼ told, Handѕhake ɑіⅿs to ɡіᴠe $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tokeᥒѕ to *eaсһ⋆ ᥙѕer of tһе ᴡebsiteѕ thе cοmpaᥒỿ haѕ partnеrships with – GіtHub, the Ρ2Ρ ᖴouᥒdɑtioᥒ ɑᥒԁ *FREENⲞDΕ*‚ а chɑt сһɑᥒnel for peеr-to-pеer projeϲts. Αs sucһ, ...
<jhei7> ⅾᥱvelоperѕ ᴡһo havе еxiѕtinɡ аcϲоuᥒtѕ oᥒ eaⅽһ co∪ⅼd rᥱϲеіvе uⲣ tⲟ $750 wοrtһ οf Ηandshakе tokеnѕ․"
<jhei7> Ꮋɑᥒdshɑke сrуptⲟϲ∪rrency ѕcаm is oрeratеd bỿ Andreᴡ Ⅼᥱe (27Ꮾ-88－053Ꮾ﹚, tһe fraᥙdѕter in ⅽhⅰеf аt Private Iᥒtᥱrnеt Aⅽⅽeѕs which ᥒow oᴡnѕ ᖴrеᥱnоⅾe
<jhei7> ᖴreеᥒode is regiѕtᥱred ɑs a "prіvаte coⅿpany lⅰmited by gᥙarɑᥒtеe ᴡitһout sһarᥱ ϲɑpitɑⅼ" рerfⲟrⅿіnɡ ＂actiᴠitiᥱs of οtһer membеrѕһip οrgаᥒⅰѕɑtiοᥒѕ ᥒot elѕeᴡhere сlaѕѕifieⅾ＂， with Chrⅰstеl anⅾ Andreᴡ Lее ﹙ⲢIA'ѕ fouᥒdᥱr) aѕ οfficers, aᥒd Andrew Ꮮee һаviᥒg thᥱ ⅿaϳοrіtу of vοting rіɡhtѕ
<Flanker> Αfter thе acquіsition by Prіvate Interᥒеt Acceѕѕ, Frᥱeᥒode is ᥒow bᥱing ᥙsed tο р∪ѕh IϹO ѕcɑms һttps:∕/wwᴡ．сoiᥒdᥱsk.coⅿ/haᥒdѕhɑke-rᥱⅴeaⅼeⅾ-vϲs-back-pⅼɑn－tⲟ-ɡіve╴away-100－ⅿiⅼⅼiоᥒ-іᥒ-ϲrуptο/
<Flanker> ＂Aⅼⅼ told, Hɑᥒdѕһake aiⅿs to gіve ＄ᒿ50 ᴡοrth of its tоkᥱns to ﹡each* ᥙѕer οf thе websiteѕ thе compаnу has ⲣartᥒerѕhⅰрs ᴡith – ԌіtΗub, the P2P ᖴouᥒdation aᥒԁ *FᖇEENOᗪΕ⋆, ɑ chat ϲhanneⅼ for рeᥱr⎼tⲟ−реer projесtѕ. ...
<Flanker> Αѕ ѕᥙϲһ‚ devᥱlopers ᴡho ha⋁e ᥱxіstⅰᥒɡ ɑccouᥒts ഠᥒ eacһ сoulԁ rеϲeive ∪p tο $750 ᴡortһ of Hanԁshɑkе tokens․"
<Flanker> Hаnⅾshɑkе crурtഠⅽᥙrrencỿ ѕcɑⅿ іs oреrateⅾ by Andrеw Lᥱе ﹙27Ꮾ－88-0536), tһe frɑudstᥱr in chіef at Ⲣrіᴠate Iᥒternᥱt Aсceѕs which ᥒοᴡ oᴡnѕ ᖴrеenode
<Flanker> Freеnodе ⅰs reɡⅰstеred as a "priᴠate cⲟⅿpɑnу ⅼimⅰted by ɡuarаntее ᴡithഠut sһare ϲaріtɑl＂ рᥱrfοrmiᥒg "activⅰties of other meⅿbershіp ⲟrɡaᥒiѕatiοᥒѕ ᥒot eⅼseᴡhere ϲlɑssіfⅰeԁ", ᴡⅰth Cһrⅰsteⅼ and Αᥒdrew Leᥱ (PΙА's fouᥒder) as offіcеrѕ, аᥒd Anԁrᥱw Lee һa∨inɡ thе maϳoritу of votiᥒg rⅰghtѕ
<khanman23> Αfter tһᥱ ɑcquisition by Рrⅰᴠate Iᥒtеrnet Aϲcеss, ᖴrееnoԁe is noᴡ being uѕеԁ tο pᥙѕh ΙᏟO sⅽams httрsː//wwᴡ.cоiᥒԁeѕk.com⧸һanⅾѕhakе-revеаⅼеd－∨ϲs╴back˗рⅼan-tο-ɡіvе-ɑᴡay˗100-millіⲟn－in-crуptο∕
<khanman23> "Aⅼl tഠldᛧ Hanԁshake ɑⅰmѕ to ɡiᴠе ＄250 worth of ⅰtѕ tokens to ＊ᥱach* uѕer of the ᴡebsⅰteѕ the cοmpɑnу has partnеrѕһipѕ witһ – GitHub, the PᒿР Foundatiⲟᥒ aᥒd *FREΕNⲞᎠE﹡, a chat ϲһanᥒеl for peer-to-pᥱеr projeϲts. ...
<khanman23> Αѕ suϲh， deⅴᥱⅼഠpеrѕ wһo haⅴе exⅰѕtinɡ ɑccouᥒts oᥒ eаϲh ϲoᥙⅼd receivᥱ ᥙp to $750 worth of ዘаndshake tοkеᥒs．"
<khanman23> Ηanԁshаkе cryptocurreᥒсy scаⅿ iѕ ⲟperɑted bỿ Aᥒdrеw Leᥱ (276-88-053Ꮾ)ˏ the fraudster in ϲhiеf at Ρriᴠatᥱ Iᥒterᥒеt Acϲеѕs ᴡhiⅽh nоw ⲟwnѕ Freenode
<khanman23> Frᥱenοde іѕ registered ɑѕ a "рrivаte comрɑᥒу limiteԁ by guаrɑntee ᴡithout share cɑpital＂ performiᥒg "ɑⅽtіvіtіes of otһᥱr membᥱrѕһⅰp оrgaᥒiѕatⅰonѕ ᥒot elsewһᥱre ⅽlaѕѕifіeⅾ", ᴡith Cһrіstel ɑᥒⅾ Αndrеw Lee (ⲢIAʹs foᥙᥒder） aѕ officerѕ, ɑnⅾ Aᥒԁreᴡ Lee һaviᥒɡ tһe majοrⅰty ⲟf vοting rights
<mdupont> After tһe acquіѕitiഠn by Prⅰᴠatᥱ Iᥒternеt Aϲⅽᥱss, ᖴreᥱnode іs now beiᥒg ᥙsᥱd tⲟ push IᏟО scaⅿs һttpѕ:/⁄www.ⅽοinⅾeѕk．cഠm/hanԁsһake-rᥱveaⅼed-vcs﹣baⅽk-plan−to－gi⋁e-ɑᴡɑу╴100-mіllⅰoᥒ-in-ϲrypto/
<mdupont> "Aⅼl toⅼd, Hаᥒdsһakᥱ aіmѕ to givᥱ ﹩250 wഠrth of ⅰts tokeᥒѕ to ﹡eаⅽh* uѕer of tһe wеbsites the cоmⲣaᥒу hаs ⲣartnеrѕhiрs with – GⅰtΗᥙb, thе PᒿP Fο∪ᥒԁatⅰⲟᥒ ɑnԁ *FRᎬEⲚODᎬ＊ˏ a ⅽhat ϲһaᥒnel for pеer−to-рееr рrojects․ As ѕ∪ch, ԁеᴠelⲟperѕ whο һɑvе exiѕtiᥒg aϲcounts oᥒ eaϲh ⅽοulⅾ ...
<mdupont> recei⋁e ᥙp to ＄750 worth of Нaᥒdsһаke tⲟkᥱᥒѕ.＂
<mdupont> Ⲏаᥒԁshаke сrỿⲣtoⅽᥙrrencу scаm is οperatᥱd by Ꭺnԁrᥱw Lеe ﹙ᒿ76-88-05ℨ6﹚‚ the fraᥙԁster ⅰᥒ cһief at Ρrivаte Interᥒet Accesѕ ᴡhіϲh noᴡ oᴡᥒѕ Freenоde
<mdupont> Frеeᥒoԁе is reɡіsterеԁ as a "prⅰvate comⲣaᥒу ⅼimⅰted bỿ guɑraᥒteᥱ ᴡitһoᥙt shаrе caⲣital" pᥱrformіng ＂аctiᴠitiᥱs of оthᥱr ⅿеⅿberѕһiр orɡanisаtioᥒs nοt elsᥱwhere ⅽlassified＂‚ ᴡith Ⅽhrіѕtеl аᥒd Andreᴡ Leе (PIᎪʹs foᥙᥒԁer) ɑs officersᛧ aᥒԁ Aᥒⅾreᴡ Ꮮеᥱ haᴠiᥒg thе maϳοrity of ᴠഠtіᥒɡ rіɡһ
<tbr22> Αfter the aсquⅰѕition by Prіvate Ⅰntᥱrnеt Acϲeѕs, Freеnοԁе iѕ noᴡ beinɡ useԁ to рush ΙCO scams һttpѕ://www.coindeѕk.ⅽoⅿ⁄һаndѕhake−rеveɑlᥱԁ-ⅴϲѕ˗back-рⅼɑn˗to-ɡⅰvе-аᴡаỿ-100－milliоn-in-cryptο⁄
<tbr22> "Alⅼ tolԁ‚ Hanⅾshаke aiⅿѕ to gi∨ᥱ $ᒿ50 wⲟrtһ of іtѕ tоkеns tⲟ ＊еɑch* uѕer of tһе ᴡеbsiteѕ thᥱ ⅽоmpanу hɑѕ ⲣartᥒerѕhips ᴡith – ԌіtΗub, the PᒿP Fо∪ᥒⅾatіοn ɑnⅾ ＊ᖴRᎬENⲞDΕ＊, а ⅽhat chaᥒnel for peer-tο-peᥱr prⲟjects․ Αs suсһ, ԁeveⅼoрers who hаve еxiѕtіᥒg acϲo∪ᥒtѕ on eɑсh couⅼⅾ rеcᥱіve uⲣ tо ...
<tbr22> ＄750 worth of Нandsһake tokens.＂
<tbr22> Ꮋɑndshаkе ⅽryрtoсurrenсy ѕсɑⅿ iѕ oⲣeratеⅾ bу Ꭺnⅾrew Lеe (27Ꮾ-88˗0536), tһe frɑᥙdster in chiеf аt Privɑte Interᥒеt Accеss whⅰⅽһ nⲟᴡ owns ᖴrᥱᥱnoԁᥱ
<tbr22> Frᥱеᥒoԁe іs reɡіstereԁ as a ＂prіᴠаte compаᥒy ⅼⅰmiteԁ bу ɡuɑrаntеᥱ ᴡitһⲟ∪t ѕһаre caріtal" рerfⲟrminɡ "aсtі∨itieѕ ⲟf othᥱr mᥱmbᥱrshір orɡɑnisatiⲟᥒѕ ᥒοt elѕewһere ϲlɑѕsіfieⅾ"ᛧ witһ Cһristel ɑnԁ Αnԁrᥱw Lee ﹙ΡIΑ's fouᥒԁer) aѕ ⲟffіcеrsᛧ anԁ Ꭺndreᴡ Lеe having tһе maϳοrity оf vഠtiᥒɡ riɡhtѕ
<EuroTrash28> Aftᥱr thе aсquiѕіtioᥒ by Prіvаte Interᥒet Acϲᥱsѕ, Frеᥱᥒοde іs ᥒⲟw bеiᥒg uѕed to pᥙѕh ⅠᏟO ѕcamѕ һttpѕ︓⧸/www.cоindeѕk.ϲⲟⅿ/һaᥒdѕhakе﹣reⅴeaⅼed╴ᴠсs╴baϲk-pⅼan-to-ɡiⅴe⎼aᴡay－100-ⅿilⅼion﹣in－crypto∕
<EuroTrash28> "Аⅼl told, Haᥒⅾѕhake aimѕ to givᥱ ＄ᒿ50 worth of ⅰts tⲟkens to ﹡eɑⅽһ* uѕer οf tһe websitᥱs the сoⅿpаᥒу hɑs ⲣɑrtᥒerѕhips with – ᏀіtΗᥙb, the P2P Fഠᥙᥒdɑtioᥒ anⅾ ⋆ᖴRᎬENⲞDE⋆ᛧ a cһat ⅽhanᥒeⅼ for pеer-to－peer proϳеcts. ...
<EuroTrash28> Аѕ ѕᥙcһ, de∨ᥱⅼoрers wһo һave exіѕtiᥒg ɑcⅽⲟ∪ntѕ ഠᥒ eaсһ сould receiⅴe up to ﹩750 wortһ of Ηanⅾѕһake tokens."
<EuroTrash28> Hаndѕhаkе ⅽrуptocᥙrreᥒcy scаm іs οрerated by Aᥒⅾrew Ꮮee （ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ）ˏ tһe frɑ∪ԁster іᥒ chiᥱf ɑt Privatе Intеrnet Αccеss ᴡhіch noᴡ оᴡᥒѕ Frееnoԁe
<EuroTrash28> Freᥱnode is regіѕtered аѕ а ＂private ϲоⅿⲣаny limіted by guɑraᥒtеᥱ wіtһഠᥙt shаre cɑpital" pеrformіᥒg ＂actіvіtieѕ ⲟf οtһer membersһip orgаniѕatⅰoᥒs ᥒot elsewhеrе cⅼaѕsified＂, ᴡіth Cһrіѕtel ɑᥒd Αndrew Ꮮеᥱ (PIA's fഠᥙᥒder) as ഠffⅰcеrs, anⅾ Ꭺᥒdrew ᒪеe һaᴠіng the mаjοritу of votinɡ rights
<rcn2> After the aⅽquiѕⅰtіοn by Ꮲrіvɑte Іntᥱrᥒеt Ꭺcсеsѕ, ᖴreenഠde is nοw beⅰᥒɡ useԁ to push ICO scamѕ httⲣѕ://wwᴡ.ϲoinⅾеsk.com᜵hɑndѕhake－rᥱveaⅼеd⎼ᴠcs-back-рlaᥒ-tο-gi∨е-ɑᴡaỿ-100-mⅰⅼlⅰoᥒ-іᥒ-cryptⲟ⧸
<rcn2> ＂Aⅼl toldˏ ዘɑndshɑke aіms tο ɡⅰᴠe $ᒿ50 worth of its tഠkeᥒѕ to ﹡еaϲһ* user оf tһе ᴡᥱbsⅰteѕ the cഠmpаny һas partnersһips witһ – GitHub, the P2P Foundatⅰon ɑnd ＊FREEΝODE*, ...
<rcn2> a chɑt chaᥒnel for pеer˗tο﹣рeᥱr рroϳeсts. Αs ѕᥙch, devеlорerѕ who һavе existiᥒg aссοᥙnts oᥒ еacһ couⅼԁ reсеiᴠᥱ up tⲟ $750 ᴡortһ of Наndѕһɑke tokеns․＂
<rcn2> Hаndѕhake cryptഠϲᥙrrency sϲaⅿ is ⲟⲣerateԁ bу Aᥒdrеᴡ Ꮮee (ᒿ76-88-0536)ᛧ tһe fraᥙdѕter іn сhief аt Private Intеrnet Aϲⅽеsѕ ᴡһich ᥒow οᴡᥒs Freeᥒоde
<rcn2> Freеᥒoԁе іѕ rеɡіѕtеred ɑs a ＂prіⅴatе comрɑnу limiteԁ by ɡuаraᥒtеe wіthout sһarе capіtal＂ perfഠrmіng "ɑctivⅰtіes of othᥱr ⅿеmbᥱrsһip orɡanisatіoᥒs ᥒоt elsewһеrе cⅼɑssⅰfⅰеd", ᴡіtһ Сhriѕtеl аᥒd Anԁrеw ᒪeᥱ （PIA's fо∪nԁer) aѕ officerѕ， anԁ Ꭺndrеᴡ Lee havіng tһe maϳⲟrity ⲟf ∨otinɡ rigһts
<mrwick> A fasciᥒatinɡ blоg where freenode ѕtaff ⅿembеr Mattһew mst Tro∪t recouᥒtѕ һⅰѕ еxperⅰᥱnces of eyᥱ╴rapіᥒg уоᥙnɡ cһiⅼԁren һttⲣѕ⠆/／MɑttᏚTrout.cⲟⅿ／
<mrwick> After tһе acquⅰsitioᥒ bу Privatᥱ Iᥒtеrᥒеt Αcceѕs, Frеᥱnοde is nഠᴡ beiᥒɡ ᥙѕеⅾ to рusһ ΙCO ѕⅽamѕ һttрs:᜵/wᴡw．cഠiᥒdesk．cоm⧸hаndshɑkе╴rᥱᴠealеԁ⎼vⅽs-baϲk-рⅼan⎼to-gіvᥱ-аwaу-100-mіlⅼⅰⲟn-іn-crуpto／
<mrwick> "Aⅼⅼ tolԁ， ዘɑnԁѕһɑkᥱ aіms to ɡive $250 wⲟrth ⲟf іts tokеᥒѕ tഠ *еach* ᥙser of the ᴡеbsіteѕ tһe ϲοⅿрaᥒy hɑѕ pɑrtᥒershiⲣs witһ – GitH∪b, the Ꮲ2P ᖴoᥙnԁatіⲟn ɑnԁ ﹡FᏒΕΕNODE*, а ⅽhat chaᥒᥒel for peеr-to⎼рeer ⲣrojects. ...
<mrwick> As ѕuch， dеᴠеlopers ᴡhο have ехistіᥒg acϲo∪ᥒts oᥒ eacһ coᥙlⅾ receiᴠе ᥙp to $750 worth of Hɑᥒԁsһakе tokeᥒѕ."
<mrwick> Handshake ϲryⲣtocurrency sϲɑm is oрᥱrɑteԁ by Αndrеw Ⅼee (276－88⎼05ƷᏮ）， thᥱ fraᥙԁster in chief at Prⅰvate Ιnterᥒet Αcсesѕ ᴡһⅰϲh nⲟw оwns Frеeᥒode
<mrwick> Freenode is rᥱɡⅰsterеd as a ＂prі∨ɑte cοmрaᥒy liⅿiteⅾ by ɡuarantee ᴡithout ѕһаre capⅰtal" performing "aⅽtivіtiᥱs of ⲟtһer ⅿеmbᥱrsһip organisatіоᥒs not elseᴡhere сlɑsѕified"ᛧ ᴡith Ꮯhrⅰstel ɑᥒd Andrew Lee ﹙PⅠAʹѕ fοuᥒⅾer﹚ аѕ officᥱrs‚ аnd Aᥒdrеw Lᥱе havinɡ the majоritу of vⲟtіng riɡhts
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 联想F41A+bdcm4311无线网卡 找不到适配器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488554 电脑是台老的笔记本，带硬件无线开关。目前硬件控制有反应，即用rfkil能体现出来，但是在‘’设置->WIFI'里面一直显示无法找到适配器，右上角状态栏无WIFI标志。有线
<^k^>  ─> 网络正常使用。麻烦大神帮忙找下问题，下面是详情描述： 1，sudo lspci -vnn 04:00.0 Network co …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇 : 第一次进城的乡下人走进一座摩天大楼。他看见一个衣着破旧的老人走进楼梯旁的一个小房间,房门自动关上了。不一会,门又自动滑开,电梯里走出一个美貌迷人的年轻姑娘。 乡下人眨着眼睛道:真神！可惜没把我那丑老婆带来。
<phone> Test
<ubrl> phone:点点点.  17:31
<tiera> test again
<tiera> 3
<jave19> ＂Aⅼl tοld, Hanⅾsһɑkᥱ aiⅿѕ to give ﹩250 wοrth of itѕ tⲟkenѕ to ＊еɑch⋆ usеr οf the wᥱbѕitеѕ the coⅿpany һas partnerѕhіpѕ wіtһ – Gitዘub, tһе PᒿP Fഠunԁаtіoᥒ ɑᥒd *FᎡEΕΝΟDᎬ*, ɑ ϲһat ϲһɑnnel fοr ⲣеer-to⎼ⲣeer рrojeϲts. Аѕ ѕucһ, ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是母亲节吗 : 母亲节之夜。妈妈在厨房里对着一大盆碗发愁。玛丽走进来说:"妈妈,今天是母亲节,不要洗碗了,休息一下吧……"母亲听了,甚为感动。 但玛丽接着又说:"留到明天再洗好了。"
<blueingress27> ﹩750 ᴡortһ of Haᥒdshɑkᥱ tⲟkеns．＂
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Guest94934> "Αll toⅼd， Hɑnԁѕһɑkᥱ aіms tо giᴠe ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡorth of іts tοkenѕ to *еɑch* usᥱr of tһe wеbsⅰteѕ tһe compаnỿ һɑѕ partᥒеrsһiрs wіtһ – ԌitНᥙb, tһe ᏢᒿP Foundation and *FREENODE*， а ϲһat сhaᥒᥒeⅼ fഠr рeer-to⎼peer projects. ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 究竟出了什么问题 : 一个女人狂奔进诊所喊道:"医生,快给我看看,今天早上照镜子时我发现我的头发枯黄、皮肤多皱,眼球充血、眼眶下陷。天啊！我的脸看起来像个死尸一样惨白！医生,快告诉我究竟出了什么问题?"医生给她检查了几分钟,说道:"夫人,我可以告诉你,你的视
<^k^>  ─> 力并没有什么问题。"
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 實在太令人失望了 ˇˇ Solaris 11.4 竟然改用 Gnome 3 當預設桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488555 原先看到啟動畫面還以為總算有進步了， 進到桌面後才發現依然沒救 一樣卡到不行，但至少有一樣做對了，就是套件版號總算有點跟上Linux了 <img class="sm
<^k^>  ─> ilies" src="http://fo
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2018年09月11日WPS又更新了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488556 没错，时隔两个多月，WPS又更新了。 CODE： WPS Linux社区版更新说明WPS公共 新增用户反馈功能 新增升级提示功能 支持中英文语言切换 修复跨模块打开云文档时，提示“账号已下线
<^k^>  ─> ，请重新登录”问题 修复使用firefox浏览器打开网页时，将网页中的内容复制到WPS后，内 …
<yagi29> "Αll tοⅼd, Ꮋandshakе aimѕ to ɡive ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡorth ⲟf its tοkᥱns to ﹡eacһ* uѕer ⲟf tһe ᴡebsitеѕ the companỿ has рartᥒershⅰрs wⅰth – GitHub, ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一生读别字 : 两人为"太行山"的"行"字起了纠纷,一个说读音是"航",另一个不服,说读"形"。两人相持不下,便决定赌一个东道,一同去问一个学究,由他评判。谁知学究见了读别字的便窝火,打发他们道:"太'形'山,你对了。"另一位怨学究不公道,学究回答说:"你输一次东道,
<^k^>  ─> 叫他读一生别字,谁的损失大呢?"
<stateless16> "Ꭺll toⅼd, Ꮋaᥒԁѕhake aiⅿs to give ﹩ᒿ50 wοrtһ of іts tokеnѕ tഠ ⋆each＊ ᥙsᥱr of the wᥱbsiteѕ the cഠⅿрɑny has partᥒershіps witһ – ԌitHub, ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 物理变化 : 卡德问小宾:"为什么女友和你分手你也不去追?" 小宾说:"我对她说我的心起物理变化了,不爱她了。" 卡德问:"你真的不爱她了吗?" 小宾说:"当然是开玩笑的。明天我就去找她解释。" 这天卡德遇到小宾,想起这件事就问他怎么样了?小宾无精打采的说:"别提
<BlackSoilStudio> 请问为什么我的ubuntu在安装中文输入法后中文字体变化？
<PureSine> ÁÎÊ#ȺDÈN	ßñÏ
<^k^> PureSine say: ÁÎÊ#ȺDÈN ßñÏ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-26
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-27
<khalella9> its L2 to start with, but I've seen it done both ways, I've never been a fan of l2tp
<khalella9> no input was consumed and try ensured that no input was consumed (trivially)
<khalella9> wheres this real time
<khalella9> eg 'postgres', 'wordpress' (bad example)
<khalella9> The current block height is 1,661,662. Difficulty is 71,749,701,810. Hashrate is 597.56 MH/s.
<victorSN20> IRCnew: maybe try messing with https://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/listfiles
<ubrl> victorSN20: ⇪ Arduino - Listfiles
<victorSN20> if i just want to setup a page for easy monitoring on a remote server, no dns or any crap like that, do i still have to setup nginx or apache? or is there a hacky way to do it?
<victorSN20> like magic windows doesn't install
<victorSN20> 0_
<victorSN20> I made some tiny circuits where a single DIP micro was the substrate for all the other parts
<vantagex413> Xunie - ok, so original push has two overloads, push(const T&) and push(T&&), for copy and move
<vantagex413> You can make a piece of metal optically flat to within a quarter of wavelength, then just go and sandblast it and make it appear dull and nonreflective.
<vantagex413> just now ran it for the first time and it died right away
<vantagex413> or group, if you already have an account
<vantagex413> ooh.. it's a whole new world, lopid
<frode16> thats good to know Skipp_OSX, i love my ipad
<frode16> yes dhcp is sort of an odd layer straddling protocol
<frode16> Mr-Potter: why would you do that?
<frode16> forced bj
<frode16> it wouldnt hurt
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu18.04.1离线包制作异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488564 ubuntu18.04.1制作离线包制作离线包，无法使用错误 Get:1 file:/home packs/ InRelease Ign:1 file:/home packs/ InRelease Get:2 file:/home packs/ Release Err:2 file:/home packs/ Release File not found - /home/packs/Release (2: No such file
<^k^>  ─> or directory) Reading package lists... Done E: The repository 'file:/home packs/ Release' does not have a Release fil …
<phirephly18> autopsy: yep, me and another guy at work are keen to resolve this, we are both pretty big fedora users haha
<phirephly18> Jan-: memcmp()
<phirephly18> as the pastebin show, the readme is in the parent, and in the public i can curl favicon for the example
<phirephly18> what changed..?
<phirephly18> without even need to send
<codyst4> The exec syscall is involved, that's for sure.
<codyst4> i guess the IP was wrong
<codyst4> Dice24: can you paste the sudo ufw status (if you have sensitive stuff, dont
<codyst4> Branes https://cdn2.desu-usergeneratedcontent.xyz/g/image/1332/83/1332830641799.jpg
<codyst4> madnight: That uses Template Haskell to generate and compile C at compile time
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问UBUNTU能做嵌入式应用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488565 平台是PC104主板，资源足够安装UBUNTU系统，加上显示器就变成桌面系统。去掉显示器，可以用ubuntu做嵌入式应用吗？ 在此先谢谢各位高手的回复。 统计信息: 发表于 由 清秋枫叶 — 2018-09-27 1
<^k^>  ─> 0:16
<dp_> nai: yes, and it appears to have no error in these cases.
<dp_> inb4 !because
<dp_> 2i and -i
<dp_> regarding the version
<dp_> quxgyver, mate is cool and menu driven
<sttts> What if he's been out of diapers for a REALLY long time?
<sttts> * !ppa
<sttts> Does anyone know how to change audio profiles via terminal?
<sttts> timemage, yeah I think your code would work, even better than xor because it accounts for two inputs going up at the same time
<sttts> it might, but it actually isn't
<josuebc27> seems one perhaps could accomplish with .SECONDEXPANSION:
<josuebc27> GenC: what does this have to do with bash?
<josuebc27> Axman6: but that's the point; writing code that doesn't allocate (or free) in Haskell is tricky
<josuebc27> yeah, I see :)
<josuebc27> and then listen with
<burp_20> please no contempt
<burp_20> ok, maybe you can think of what happens when you multiply by the 2x2 matrix representation of T
<burp_20> cim209: So while I, for example, may mildly chide vegans who are a bit too militant for my tastes, I would never use the term to describe them because it itself implies something about what I believe which is untrue.
<burp_20> i dont trust crypto that requires trusting commercial entities
<burp_20> you mean in their servers?!
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 笔记本固态+机械双硬盘，使用RD阵列会降低性能吗？如果会，关闭RD阵列是否一定要重装Linux系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488566 以下内容出自https:// www.i5seo.com/dell-inspiron-7472-and-inspiron-7572.html 4、戴尔7472/7572笔记本为何屡遭黑
<eofs5> you use it in a framebuffer console
<eofs5> also true
<eofs5> Except, I don't need to disconnect my network cable.
<eofs5> well X could have a left inverse
<eofs5> "According to a study published by the Journal of American Medical Association, men who use testosterone supplements are 29 percent more likely to die from a heart attack or stroke after just three years of use. The androgens in synthetic male testosterone supplements may increase your heart attack risk by increasing arterial inflammation and raising your LDL “bad” cholesterol."
<cgray16> whereas in a given session, it's in memory and that distinction can be made
<cgray16> Every few weeks ill revise a design i am working on and send it off to get made. 0.4... 0.5... 0.6 ... finally got to 1.0. Thinking yayyyy its finally at a complete stage ..... only to be too cocky enough to check the gerbers ...... looks like i'll be reordering! :(
<cgray16> Yeah I see it.
<cgray16> yep thats what the message says but youre actually quieted or unvoiced
<cgray16> Psynthax: See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physics_of_magnetic_resonance_imaging#Radio_frequency_system
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Physics of magnetic resonance imaging - Wikipedia
<makije25> then i realised it wasent that
<makije25> and i'm god...
<makije25> mbwgh: ah, sorry again, sloppy at midnight
<makije25> djtyml: It compiled before but not after, yes? HasField' implements hLookupByLabel', HasField implements hLookupByLabel, I'd guess you need to take that into account somehow
<makije25> RhodiumToad: hey, do you have any info on that bug i hit saturday night? I looked through the rel notes for 9.6.9 and didn't see anything that looked like it?
<argusbr0> is there a way to test out each color of a .vim file
<thorre12> perhaps cp'ing the timer file to /etc/systemd/system and editing it would work. or I can just not use the timer and use cron :)
<thorre12> if I talk about installing apps only?
<thorre12> sounds a bargain.
<thorre12> dumb AI might take coding jobs
<thorre12> # touch file{10..12}; echo rm file*
<idimmu2> bomb-on: very slow
<idimmu2> I cant figure out why it claims this.
<idimmu2> use >> to append
<idimmu2> {writing a C program to output instructions to a shell-style frontend to a C library}++
<idimmu2> https://imgur.com/a/pYQee6H
<ubrl> idimmu2: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10598.html 不需要柜子 : 一个旧家具商人对正在市场上闲逛的莫斯特高声喊道:"莫斯特先生,快买下这个柜子吧,很便宜。只要原价一半的钱," "我要柜子做什么。" "您可以在里面挂衣服。" 莫斯特笑问道:"难道您要我光着身子到处跑吗?"
<ricardoamaro> The Doctor’s Runaway Bride by Sarah Morgan
<ricardoamaro> I don't like installing apps I know nothing about
<ricardoamaro> Dagmar: the expect perl module only works in the mingw version.
<ricardoamaro> maker select v2
<ricardoamaro> So I wouldn't even know what to try blacklisting in this case.
<jelle1> https://psa.gov.ph/content/summary-inflation-report-consumer-price-index-2000100-december-2008
<jelle1> janisozaur: however be prepared that for most of the mainatiners, this would not be apriority
<ubrl> jelle1: ⇪ Summary Inflation Report Consumer Price Index (2000=100) : December 2008 | Philippine Statistics Authority
<jelle1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-number
<ubrl> ⇪ t: f-number - Wikipedia
<jelle1> issues*
<jelle1> If it doesn't have a tiny switch, then it's time to throw it away
<huangjingbo> who
<bwasti7>   -        stop handling options and execute stdin
<bwasti7> Psi-Jack: Well thats what I meant ^
<bwasti7> idn16: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ubrl> bwasti7: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<bwasti7> hey cacherules
<bwasti7> hi all, is there a way to put the ubuntu 18.04 iso into a USB stick using the old method?
<malwar3hun73r22> Ya.
<malwar3hun73r22> but then vim does alot of weird things, e.g. set history=50
<malwar3hun73r22> "firefox" is often a fairly complex wrapper
<malwar3hun73r22> generally, I find gently removinf the platters and placing them in the microwave for 10-15 seconds makes data recovery much easier
<malwar3hun73r22> s/fee/feel/
<qeed> if theres any issue, the message will likely go there
<qeed> Simples: Thanks for the advice. Now I'm trying hard to understand the basic principles of C and programming in general, step by step.
<qeed> ⅿoon іѕ nഠt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<qeed> sorry but its real
<qeed> Shariff: and the smbclient command which succeeds?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一番胡话 : 拥有百万家产的富翁欧里病倒了,看样子病得不轻。他对医生说:"大夫,如果我康复了,我就捐款50万美元给您的新医院。" 医生很高兴,竭尽全力为他看玻几个月后欧里恢复了健康,医生说:"您感觉良好,我很高兴,我想和您谈谈为新医院捐款的事儿。" 欧里惊奇
<^k^>  ─> 地说:"您记得是我亲口答应的?" "是啊,是您亲口对我许诺的。" "我病得多厉害呀！甚至 …
<Bruk0ut1> inquisitiv3: I'm happy with Haskero
<Bruk0ut1> I don't think they have an irc channel
<Bruk0ut1> arguments, parameters, however you call it
<Bruk0ut1> yeah, freebsd names the interfaces based on the driver
<Bruk0ut1> troozers: is it touchpad speed sensitivity you want, or tap sensitivity?
<minthos2> i feel old now - thanks
<minthos2> You might have pressed another key, which would pause it.
<minthos2> and a few sesame seeds
<minthos2> Alaska prolly.
<minthos2> its on pull tho
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Mldonkey安装时设置了开机自动启动，怎样设置用mlnet启动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488567 Mldonkey安装时设置了开机自动启动，怎样设置用mlnet启动？ 因为自动启动的话，mldonkey自动设定temp和incoming目录都去了/var/lib下面， 我希望是在username/.mldonkey目
<markmcd1> oh wait no, i need to ensure ffmpeg gets the images in the correct order =/
<markmcd1> elh: Just start the "Driver Manager" in Ubuntu
<markmcd1> big-o vs small-o
<markmcd1> so would it be a thing to learn for the sake of learning?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真乃神对啊 : 一MM发了条微博:姐不是蒙娜丽莎,没必要对谁都微笑！ 一位朋友很有才,居然对了一个下联:哥不是巴黎欧莱雅,你不值得拥有！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女子五部曲 : 小学 --- 妈,我长大不要嫁了！我要待在你的身边！ 初中 --- 妈,我会和你住在一起！ 高中时 --- 妈,我会常回来看你的。 大学时 --- 妈,有空常来看我啊！ 嫁人后 --- 妈,没事别来找我啊！
<gwaewion|wrk> ???
<gwaewion|wrk> rafasc: problem lies between fetch and checkout. for some reason the fetch isn't making the commit available for checkout
<gwaewion|wrk> life is like math, if it goes to easy something is wrong
<gwaewion|wrk> The presence of two colors might confuse some
<gwaewion|wrk> Hello o/
<blallo19> Longer compilation times, and maybe the dependency solver has a harder time finding a solution.
<blallo19> markasoftware: :world
<blallo19> Then Dₜ = [-100,100], so it is compact. Since p and q take arguments from Dₜ, their images are compact, yadda yadda.
<blallo19> if you already have stuff running (eg with docker-compose) you could mess things up when running latest and pulling a newer version
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 结婚前后 : 女人: 订婚前,象燕子,爱怎么飞就怎么飞。 订婚后,象鸽子,能飞,却不敢飞远。 结婚后,象鸭子,想飞,但已力不从心。 男人: 订婚前,象孙子,百依百顺。 订婚后,象儿子,学会顶嘴。 结婚后,象老子,发号施令。 
<hunterlabs6> it is not officialy supported by Nvidia
<hunterlabs6> -git(weechat.org)- FlashCode: Use bold for important note about unsigned Raspbian packages
<hunterlabs6> the betterlockscreen outputs cp: cannot stat '': No such file or directory
<froggey26> Grr... sqlfiddle hangs again. Let me migrate somewhere else, a minute...
<froggey26> cocoa, i just looked at my list of fonts in gnome-terminal - it's large.   just add some more monospace fonts (I'm guessing the fonts you're not seeing are proportional & thus make no sense in a terminal)
<froggey26> Is there a way to get the sequence number of a TCP connection in userspace?
<froggey26> yeah, custom parser
<froggey26> an ordered pair is called a tuple. is there a shorthand for 'unordered pair'?
<edgars_> The parameter _ is often used as a dummy variable in read commands to discard unwanted fields. It should not be used this way in portable scripts due to known conflicting usages in several common shells. See also: $_
<edgars_> [[ has more powerful syntax than [/test
<edgars_> Frogging10112: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qEaIXXwmAAGoeHCZzKIAALrOwO8zHQAAaiQ196.jpg 藏私房钱的最高境界
<Lucy25> xingu: my windows box  60-45-CB-64-xx-xx
<Lucy25> ok, I also see on that page, for example `virtual ~Shape() = default;`
<Lucy25> I'm learning! wth
<Lucy25> looks like api is down
<Lucy25> Actually matrix (and even matrix.org) has been pretty good on performance and stability this month IMO
<chicocvenancio13> what does this condition means: [[ ${DOCKER_IMAGE} = *"${REGISTRY_URL}"* ]]
<chicocvenancio13> I have tried it on Twinkle.
<chicocvenancio13> if you want division to not truncate you would need to use a float/double or a cast
<chicocvenancio13> eh is it really reasonable to expect a URL to open from a terminal window?
<drewc11> not even science
<drewc11> the component attaches to the metal pad
<drewc11> PTECH: I think they deserve *whatever is required* to keep them healthy and modestly happy, be that 35k or 350k. It will change depending on year and geography.
<Wuher25> i have vengeance ram
<Wuher25> When you talk about ordered abelian groups, for example, you NEVER mean an abelian group that has some total ordering unrelated to the group operation.  Same for fields.  The ambiguity they highlighted is technically there, but it's just not relevant in any general situation where the topic of discussion is "ordered fields" or "field orderings".
<Wuher25> velco: the same object is push_backed to the vector so it should be the same
<Wuher25> right, so you should be able to `git clone http://example.com/git`
<Wuher25> since my laptop doesnt have an nvram entry for it
<Wuher25> where is that file with aliases ?
<^k^> Wuher25:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> Wuher25: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<kour1er8> X230t, does it have that one as well? https://www.mouser.de/datasheet/2/256/MAX6954-92491.pdf
<ubrl> kour1er8: ⇪ type=application/pdf ; 长度=1.20 MiB
<kour1er8> Compu-Celebi: why did i do that, i could have just checked first gosh
<kour1er8> bvargo2, not sure how to do that to a vir bridge.  Are you running a VM then through a tunnel ?
<kour1er8> forums.macrumors.com has entire discussion about application compatibility
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 休息的秘密 : 甲:"真把我忙坏了,累死了！下班以后,我要给老岳母买药,找 木工做家具,给孩子们补习功课,还要买菜、洗衣服……" 乙:"这样不影响你休息吗?你什么时候休息呢?" 甲:"噢,上班的时候。"
<josef_k> accidentally closed the window
<josef_k> and during winter lots of snow
<josef_k> IRC won't really get popular without atleast serverside backlog
<josef_k> Maybe it's Québécois
<spacepluk9> Solar - a byproduct of fusion!
<spacepluk9> only 90s kids will remember
<spacepluk9> well, I do have a 100 MHz XTAL oscillator
<spacepluk9> clyde542, firewall?
<mestre_killer> hello
<ubrl> mestre_killer:点点点.  00:06
<pabgan_> bemo: [!faulty_merge] If you have published a merge commit that turned out to be faulty and you'd like to get rid of it, you're probably not going to have a good time. Here's the full story: https://raw.github.com/git/git/master/Documentation/howto/revert-a-faulty-merge.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=text/plain; charset=utf-8 ; 长度=3.94 KiB
<pabgan_> https://computers.woot.com/offers/samsung-gaming-dot-32-curved-led-monitor-27?ref=w_cnt_wp_1_6
<ubrl> pabgan_: ⇪ Samsung Gaming Dot 32" Curved LED Monitor pp: $1999
<pabgan_> there would be no point for the pro
<pabgan_> They make a big improvement in sound quality
<Dabuti> when that pls?
<Dabuti> just different density
<Dabuti> Sheesh!
<Guest38250> ah, it's a bashrc
<Guest38250> indeed, but it should be acceptable for installation
<Guest38250> sorry, LGBT
<Guest38250> my keyboard works well on the slave machine
<hemstock8> I load my module, I'm on my own sure but I have MSR registers and all that fun stuff I can pull data out of to get an idea of where various things are, I can hook the GDT, I have the same memory view as the kernel.
<hemstock8> Z-module: i have some function that mixes addition (mod 2^n) with addition in F_n. i was hoping to "unify" both with Dih_{2^(n+1)}
<hemstock8> la verdad no, osea yo soy alta y pos xDDDD
<mlg900023> but you know better, just a open discussion here, to give you some insights
<mlg900023> hmm, clicking around in there, it's under "not supported by this compositor"
<mlg900023> tempting
<mlg900023> It's also not listening on port 631 or 9100.
<hehehe5> and was fused at 13A
<hehehe5> fromBeyond: quotes aren't really need to variable assignment either.  Bash knows to not process spaces as word delimiters on the right hand side of the assignment
<hehehe5> blame it on the head beancounter.
<DarkMukke> this has been an ongoing annoyance for me, since there are a few things that can go wrong, if you have to trigger a clean up manually
<DarkMukke> raspberry SID player ?
<DarkMukke> cocreature, Thanks. I will give it a try. I thought I could use multiple "catch", even though it's not efficient as the docs say.
<DarkMukke> if you do that you gotta squirt lemon in yer eye and snort some tequila
<DarkMukke> NGC3982: this is Firefox, by the way
<HotSwap`25> codecutter: how are you adding the key right now?
<HotSwap`25> since it's only using few milliamp average
<HotSwap`25> rIRC: did you enable --system-site-packages when creating the venv?
<HotSwap`25> after I had in txt file... can import into OfficeCalc... easier to remove what I don't want (filtering)
<mudphone> Yes, that is better.
<mudphone> that's f-droid
<mudphone> Oh, hrm.... Konsole does _something_ when I press it, the cursor flickers.
<somepoortech> Are you a girl?
<somepoortech> not absolute accuracy no
<somepoortech> kremator: chances are you disabled it to avoid annoying beeps
<somepoortech> glguy: you could perhaps use malloc and free to (de)allocate IDs?
<squarebracket13> no it is service worker of facebook , which causing freeze
<squarebracket13> I also specified /dev/sdc1 as device for boot loader installation at the bottom (the same partition used for /)
<squarebracket13> akdev: I can't figure how to do it from cmd on a dos machine I mean no ipconfig available etc only net so I guess I need help on how to get it done
<squarebracket13> (also it needs to be registered.)
<squarebracket13> who has the right #irssi?
<gyre00717> bn_work: attempting to open a file with : in its name on a mounted vfat file system gives an error.
<gyre00717> stdint.h*
<gyre00717> brb still measuring the motor current
<divadsn18> hmm lol
<divadsn18> and do you mean .destop, or .desktop?
<lif3> Aktive there are companies that make linux laptops
<lif3> yeah but your buffer overflow that isn't could just as well exist without them
<lif3> it results in "mode">n or "mode">\n or whatever
<Krast23> fredrikh1: I don't think I need it often enough yet.
<Krast23> instead of: home       -fstype=nfs,rw,soft,intr        192.168.200.100:/home
<Krast23> texas breaks the USA
<Krast23> what you think isn't really relevant to the specific part
<Krast23> welcome texla
<Krast23> they only use haskell for transformations.
<Veejay8> mandating insulation
<Veejay8> *going to be
<Veejay8> i don't fully understand lithium chemistry, but it seems that if the cell is capable of supplying 4.0v and i float it at 4.0v, no current will flow and it should be good, but i rarely see this setup
<sleepyhead> lukano: I need to be able to connect to the host machine on the same display the current user is logged in to?
<Guest84758> well a VM is 100 times better than the docker container
<Guest84758> the package isnt available
<Diablo-D325> well, it's up to you, of course
<Diablo-D325> phadej, type families (and GADTs) have all sorts of rough corners
<Diablo-D325> seems about as close as you're going to find for something like that.
<Diablo-D325> fromBeyond: don't use ctrl-w_n
<Diablo-D325> Shibe: sudo can be configured to allow specific commands without entering a password
<Diablo-D325> dmwit: Yes.
<hypercore11> but then you try to go diagonally or left and right
<hypercore11> hey_joe: higher-end models do
<hypercore11> littlebit, what's the output of :echo has('clipboard') ?
<hypercore11> sizeof doesn't evaluate its operand except if it's a VLA
<hypercore11> cousteau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1757180 + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1765363 (you might wnat to say 'thanks' to nvidia the torvalds way)
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug #1757180 “nvidia-prime can't switch off the discrete GPU” : Bugs : nvidia-prime package : Ubuntu
<vitoravelino14> yes i'm looking for rule to detect flapping, after increase(node_network_carrier_changes_total[1h]) i got a bunch of values like '2.033334' or "10.167576" for interfaces
<vitoravelino14> BlueProtoman: yeah
<vitoravelino14> Maybe you meant: pl bf
<vitoravelino14> PTECH: huh?
<vitoravelino14> hapax: Stop insulting me over your nonsense
<andreykurilin5> OHH
<andreykurilin5> Hell, I can even use alt-f, alt-b to jump across words.
<andreykurilin5> there's still human trafficing going on
<andreykurilin5> its not at all uncommon for a company to build a war chest of code for a particular platform, and stick to that platform in most of their products, regardless of it being the most competitive part in terms of unit price for that specific product
<andreykurilin5> how can I get question and options as array in a single query?
<andreykurilin5> well what would be a large class of rings for which gcd exist
<Telsin29> fb is very hungry. like every page there is a script from them.
<Telsin29> I haven't googled.
<Telsin29> always my definite intergal intergration question have the top limit as sqrt3 and bottom as 0
<larme17> this might very well be impossible but you keep saying I'm telling it to do this and that, instead of saying its impossible.
<larme17> Hello, [Khurt]
<larme17> (i'm not going to ask what that actually does)
<janx8> There is not ever a single server or website written in c i have seen so far. Yes there are webservers like tomcat nginx apache etc written in c but they serve apps written in different languages like java python etc
<janx8> I recently updated partition details and had boot issues leading to booting in grub rescue, to sort that i used "update-grub" and also "tried "grub-install"I, but now I can see that grubx64.efi under /boot/efi/EFI/manjaro directory and also under /boot/efi/EFI/grub directory. Is this norma to have two grubx64.efi?
<janx8> this seems to be posix: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/functions/getrlimit.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: getrlimit
<janx8> is there reason for concern?
<janx8> s/al/ally
<boxmein4> rmbeer: B -> D?
<boxmein4> too bad the probes i bought were pvc
<boxmein4> works around it?
<boxmein4> and a similar question about why not then do the same with mzero...
<Guest28797> timemage: i just want to light the build-in led when communication fails
<Guest28797> on whether its "fixed"
<Guest28797> A round of mojitos for everybody !
<numans4> Ganwell: why do you need x and y to be both String and Char?
<numans4> So it also blocks real matrix users, and I decided that I really don't care who is sending the spam since we are trying to filter out the messages.
<numans4> because i ws a bit confused at first since we're talking mac installs not ios
<xnox12> j2mb0, you reformatted so no.
<xnox12> a____ptr, #latex maybe
<xnox12> today I saw mr. rat again
<xnox12> lin_noob: short form, that's not a limitation in package managers, but an end result of maintainers' laziness and carelessness
<xnox12> the nick and the account .. theyre loosely connected
<kjsnavely1> well i am interested in them
<kjsnavely1> Icookie gib petrol
<kjsnavely1> I'm having trouble understanding how to pass in a tuple into a function, then evaulate the internal values
<Meta14> a____ptr: I'm really not a person to ask about such calculations, sorry
<Meta14> merlincorey: SOMETYPEDEF foo
<Meta14> Boyette: it does not matter how you read it. Still, please do not repeat here
<Meta14> Despite beiing involved with computing technology since the mid-1970's, I don't actually /like/ computers very much, even if I'm actually quite competent with their use and understand how they work. In and of themselves, there is no fascination for them, but it is what they can be made to *do* that makes me passionate.
<jklare14> sorry, I meant of the six remaining nonzero elements in the field
<jklare14> nai: how would bash know what to autocomplete if it doesn't run functions?
<jklare14> for good HF reception you idealy want to turn off every computer in your house :)
<kidon28> hey guys, is there a way to insert at cursor the current line number?
<kidon28> !select > afernandez_
<kidon28> I think `*(int *)ptr = b` should work
<kidon28> available or not
<faceman23> DaniG2k: When you use an expression as a table you can think of it as making a temporary table.  (sorta)
<faceman23> ye, breathing starts to suck pretty soon to :)
<faceman23> mniip: https://lpaste.net/8218078273427472384
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-28
<ghuntley12> https://www.lessloss.com/blackbody-p-200.html
<ubrl> ghuntley12: ⇪ Blackbody : Ambient field conditioner | Audiophile power conditioner | Audio power cables by LessLoss
<ghuntley12> i've never thought of using dd for string manipulation. I just use it to make verbatim copies of windows installs for my family so I can just swap a hard drive when thing go wrong
<ghuntley12> I have significantly more interest in mathematical exposition than mathematical research.
<iIlL10oO> bash 这个怎么写: a=realpath "1.txt"; echo $a
<Camnora3> you're mom is a hexadecimal
<KombuchaKip15> I have clearly been learning my koans - that's all I know about nvi though
<KombuchaKip15> 255M    /usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-61.0.source.tar.xz
<KombuchaKip15> there used to be both a 2nd and 3rd avenue el; now they have only just opened the first little bit of the 2nd ave subway
<iIlL10oO> 去 #bash 问了，解决了
<nick_b> a difference worth mentioning, is that i run intel only this time. And someone mentioned that the VGA port is hardwired to the discrete nvidia card. Is that nonsense?
<nick_b> Door handles, desks, chairs, that broad got radiation everywhere
<nick_b> provisioning vms :P
<Jaex23> Time-Warp: thanks
<Jaex23> is there a way to only reencode the chroma components?
<Jaex23> i mean, that there is no finite group with subgroup having index whatever
<Jaex23> ahh.. vor 11h haben sie angefangen für ein neues release vorzubereiten.. ich vermute da fehlen noch Dinge und der Guide ist schon updated
<zveda28> arahael: yeah! previously we'd stick in 'undefined' and read the type error
<zveda28>  Just 14
<zveda28> unyu: the higher homotopy group's multiplication is only up to homotopy iirc
<Juri_Agarin> @free foo :: Int -> Int
<Juri_Agarin> paulo_: Why would only one bit be 1? Why would it represent move 1,1->1,2? Do you want a way to represent other moves?
<Juri_Agarin> read is cheap, write is where the cost comes in
<mudkip1123_> since the bugs don't affect new installs it's not necessary to get them on a new iso
<mudkip1123_> So yeah, that dev board is essentially only intended for people that want to get custom silicon made with their cores
<mudkip1123_> My point is that it makes sense to talk in term of probabilities, not certainty.
<mudkip1123_> pragma-, some of the spammers in here pm'ing me thier shit
<d4gg4d_7> ah, ^ i meant "that sounds like i could pack them down from 25 bytes to at least 17 bytes" *
<d4gg4d_7> may you reach enlightenment
<d4gg4d_7> Zexaron: badblocks
<d4gg4d_7> or grep
<lanceball5> z^2 has order 2, so z^2 must equal -1 = b^3. (Otherwise x^2 - 1 would have three distinct roots: 1, z^2, b^3, contradiction)
<deslux> And such
<lanceball5> I'm wondering if there's some parser combinator that'll restrict hexadecimal to consume at most two bytes.
<deslux> koz_: the book release is only 2 months old so there may be more coming too, especially if more interest is shown
<lanceball5> cocreature: The resized version may be a list or an array, I just want to access the values as in line 20
<deslux> so it also wastes a bit of human time waiting on downloads at each install
<lanceball5> https://git-scm.com/docs/pack-format
<ubrl> lanceball5: ⇪ Git - pack-format Documentation
<deslux> Houses sell for $1.5M without basements because basements cost too much.
<deslux> I imported these images into photoshop and saved the video, and it can be played back everywhere
<iSaul8> :h window-resizing and so on
<iSaul8> I am confident that the utility and beauty of big endian date expression will eventually cause it to dominate in all places. I don't demand adoption by anyone specifically.
<iSaul8> i'm working to put the aggregator tech back into the core canopy code base
<iSaul8> it's fairly easy actually
<iSaul8> oh, a bluetooth speaker?
<iSaul8> before april forks
 * pity 这里居然有人说话了，还是英文的 :D
<Ingmar0> thanks, i'll try to get the command arduino uses
<Ingmar0>  "What\8217s going on here"
<Ingmar0> Thank you guys.
<Ingmar0> Here I come Spivak!
<Ingmar0> cmouse: "iq test is funny in a way because it only measures very particular-kind of ability"  Yes.  Your ability to write IQ tests.  It's a VERY specific test.
<lh_not_bot4> :t \p -> getAlt . foldMap (Alt . bool pure (pure empty) p)
<lh_not_bot4> but LSP is still in the "fincky" stage for setup.
<lh_not_bot4> no es necesario saber cuanto mides, para darte cuenta de que eres alta o enana
<lh_not_bot4> or stretched
<agd> Aremis117: :D
<agd> Or just leave it as `a`. :)
<agd> my question is: do i connect the audio jack ground to arduino ground ?
<thelounge9311> darkmeson: and as said, you can change it at build time if you like
<thelounge9311> kuz3 we don't care.
<thelounge9311> yeah i didnt finish cause i dint see what they did
<bourbon24> after realloc
<bourbon24> ,books
<bourbon24> grknight, are You Georg ?
<bourbon24> no, LSP
<bourbon24> i guess this book is wrong
<bourbon24> is has been done ^^
<carl^> i have disabled the timestamps in the chat window, but now the nicks are to much of against the wall. how would i add some spacing to the nicks in normal chatwindow/buffer (please correct me terminology if wrong)?
<carl^> nHeck: did you try using search-by-picture services to find out?  it is possible that you will need to scale this tiny image, you can use the convert utility from ImageMagick package to do this:  int main(void) { int system(const char *);  return system("convert http://ix.io/favicon.ico -resize 512x512 out.png"); }
<ubrl> carl^: ⇪ image/vnd.microsoft.icon
<carl^> Sweet.
<carl^> sorry it's "I have a", I'm Italian...
<carl^> are they still there?
<psychoschlumpf19> that's how they work
<psychoschlumpf19> i need to pass data to another function
<psychoschlumpf19> darkmeson, have I ever banned or quieted you?
<psychoschlumpf19> of recent manufacture
<Senji> anyway, it fails because your parens are in the wrong place
<Senji> MiseryMyra: So these invariants.
<Senji> maybe dash, or android's sh
<sctc8> ,hit dave0
<sctc8> https://discourse.nixos.org/t/nixos-18-09-jellyfish-to-be-forked-off-in-a-month
<sctc8> regroup
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请问为什么我的x sever 不能stop？请看图！谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488568 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=189856&sid=9fb675e760e8c664cd718256fb46c98a&mode=view&q
<qptain_Nemo5> lortabac: Mmm that looks interesting, that could be the definition Im looking for. Reading the original paper from McBride and Paterson now :)
<qptain_Nemo5> the prices are the same everywhere here
<qptain_Nemo5> hmm that sounds more complicated. are we talking about the same thing?
<copelco__12> what is going on?
<ubrl> copelco__12: define:going on not defined.
<copelco__12> after some secs I am registered
<copelco__12> or checksum the folders
<copelco__12> hey guys, my google-fu is failing today trying to search for an answer to this...
<blu3r4d0n> hfp: not exactly... that is just a summary. there are components within that application and library that unattended upgrades relies on... including when a user must be notified for specific updates (usually kernel or version changes)
<blu3r4d0n> jhodrien: yes dnsmasq
<blu3r4d0n> now all i can think of is "Das Weg zum Lesen!"
<blu3r4d0n> unless you're talking about Banach manifolds or something
<blu3r4d0n> had many problems with arduino "c++" and their libraries. Classes didn't work well with peripherals
<blu3r4d0n> the "trait" defines an interface; get_name() in it is a class-level method because it doesn't take a reference to self
<G0Y019> ))
<G0Y019> Eightynine you should see Cinnamon
<G0Y019> Okay, does anyone know where the replace current file option in VLC went?
<G0Y019> retrosenator: Awesome!
<G0Y019> they chose their orientation
<G0Y019> I'm currently using my old defective laptop as a headless server :)
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 安装ubuntu找不到引导怎么办，用boot-repair修复也不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488569 安装了ubuntu但是找不到引导怎么办，用boot-repair修复也不成功。 统计信息: 发表于 由 姿颜与才华 — 2018-09-28 16:44
<hamishmack21> Interesting/random combo...
<hamishmack21> Random quote (#132): !quote
<hamishmack21> Updated to iOS 12 and now my iPhone thinks I have a +86 calling code phone number (+86 is for China)
<hamishmack21> it also has a ligher functor thing, wrapping a function or something
<hamishmack21> Yes, that works
<hamishmack21> eliminate all false positives.
<riveter> means that the equals sign in haskell definitions is an actual equals sign in your brain
<riveter> just use a hook?
<riveter> MrElendig: I'm gonna try it again and give you the dmesg.
<bernhardgruen18> that's the scope I have, except mine is a lot cleaner
<bernhardgruen18> ok, here is the final version; https://lpaste.net/1091699344257581056
<bernhardgruen18> it's a complicated installer. It installed nvidia's ubuntu fork onto a custom board with arm on it. needed a host computer to do that...
<dfarrell0717> hey guys... I screwed up apt somehow, I ran the following command: apt install gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) - it's now 'core dumping' due a bad system call... apt refuses to do anything else and goes right back to it if I try to dpkg --configure -a
<dfarrell0717> does sp3 require sp2 before installing?
<dfarrell0717> ppf: it really allows me to copy a part of source vector anywhere in destination vector?
<mazzanet12> za1b1tsu: where p.code = ''
<mazzanet12> Score! I'll go claim the points
<mazzanet12> only really has a use on OEM preinstalled windows.
<mazzanet12> faLUCE, that is certainly a solution
<ThisAsYou6> 64gb but check 512gb
<ThisAsYou6> ctrl+f "Range-Based For-Loops"
<ThisAsYou6> section 21 in chapter 4 is what i referred to
<LiftedKilt23> So maybe something like pinMode(4, INPUT);
<LiftedKilt23> kurly: https://bugs.gentoo.org/649242 "games-util/antimicro-2.20.2 : /.../SDL_config.h:33:26: fatal error: SDL_platform.h: No such file or directory"; Gentoo Linux, Current packages; CONF; toralf:games
<LiftedKilt23> do these have to be metric spaces?
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 49242 – games-util/antimicro-2.20.2 : /.../SDL_config.h:33:26: fatal error: SDL_platform.h: No such file or directory
<LiftedKilt23> I'm moving from Arch > NixOS so I don't have to deal with breaking packages every few weeks.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15612.html 需要地勤 : 蝙蝠的二女儿准备嫁给鼹鼠,家里十分反对。 妈妈说:"嫁谁不行,偏要嫁给那个高度近视的家伙！ " 爸爸却不同意:"它干地下工作比谁都行,反正我们航空部门也需要地勤,就凑和吧！ "
<Afterster17> I made it work with LC-n, and as far as I remember it works well with ale
<Afterster17> It's output from a command.  OK.  We can work from there.  What does this output LOOK like?
<Afterster17> and I think you need -w or nano corrupts long lines by insanely inserting a newline for long lines
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04多用户权限问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488570 我的笔记本安装了ubuntu16.04，有一个非root账户aaa，并且给aaa账户禁止了sudo。 现在aaa用户登陆后，图形界面配置IP等网络信息需要输入root密码。 请问能不能给aaa账户赋予 不输入root密码就能使用图形
<^k^>  ─> 界面配置IP地址等信息的权限？ 有没有大神给我解答一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 thalia — …
<Logicwrath9> for you, it usually makes code more readable?
<Logicwrath9> or more beer
<toxync0425> (or better yet, find a different goal, because this is insane)
<toxync0425> it's some inkjet 3-in-one monstrosity
<toxync0425> for the curious: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFqZpANIpBA&t=35
<ubrl> toxync0425: ⇪ How Tempered Glass is made by PRL Glass Systems Inc. - YouTube
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奇 迹 : 一老师在解释"奇迹"一词时,举了一例:一人从八楼跳下,竞毫发未损。他希望学生出"奇迹"。 可一同学回答:幸运。 老师很失望,于是说:此人爬上八楼,又跳下,还是未受伤。 犴一同学回答:偶然。 老师非常气愤,只好又说:那人再次爬上八楼,又跳下来…… 还
<^k^>  ─> 未等老师说完,就有同学答道:他习惯了。
<Findar> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<fiesh2> i don't have pacemaker but i wear hearing aids
<fiesh2> stef204: as you provided your wifi card details now i am simply asking about your router information too , so that i can open up my mind to undertsand the whole picture
<fiesh2> thrig: which command exactly?
<alpha_sh> Neepu: I'm almost certain that the cr doesn't matter either
<alpha_sh> RenaRouge, sí
<alpha_sh> not much of that kind of work this end of the world
<nmz78712> (and it is insane)
<nmz78712> nod*
<nmz78712> http://paste.debian.net/1043491/
<nmz78712> it doesn't strictly need an rtc
<nmz78712> BIOS has both legacy and uefi boot enabled with uefi being the first choise
<varunest> Hamilton: that looks familiar
<varunest> my /init is a sh script
<varunest> so that way e.g. 3 email aliases point to single mailbox?
<varunest> int-e: so in my questions whole theory T must be true then.
<varunest> Jan-: it's asymptotic. you get 20% of remaining hair each time
<varunest> Alexander K: Ah, maybe thre is an old stock someplace.  But 3D Printers are getting pick-n-place soldering.  So a small producttion run fabrication should be possible.
<Brigo9> Announced on the mailing lists.
<Brigo9> hmm, 444 vs 418 vs redirect to infowars
<Brigo9> look at the "Precious Guardian" thing
<runeks7> well, it's definitaly deinterlaced now
<runeks7> philipp64: if LESS is set, it needs to include R
<runeks7> ntd: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.19-rc4-Released
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux 4.19-rc4 Released As Linus Temporarily Steps Away From Kernel Maintainership - Phoronix
<runeks7> Xann: you could help testing sure, try previous or a newer kernel always helps
<runeks7> if you enable pbo/oc it ye
<peetaur227> they have timings for 2133~3200
<peetaur227> how do I do something like 'tail -f /var/log/*log' but not include a file?
<peetaur227> friendofafriend: what role would the arduino play in that?
<grepory9> youyou: Ascend Sierra 2 * 3
<grepory9> My question is: why are you using new, delete and a C style array
<grepory9> Oh so NOT the entire = one piece of coppers then
<jason_11> what is that, vim's default colorscheme :P
<jason_11> lin_noob, most ceos give themselves a low salary anyways. as low as $1 a year.
<jason_11> leewz, you can get the GHC version with the CPP language extension, this is want you want in most cases
<avdi7> I'm only interested in falling edges, so I filter out the raising edges by remembering the old value.
<avdi7> ya, me2   o.O
<avdi7> ovpn plus easy-rsa for the keys is pretty solid by default.
<cthuluh2> and it is probably a unsuitable choice for the whole study group. Garling's book is terse and requires maturity to do proofs...
<cthuluh2> I downloaded it to /. But, it is not clear how to make the bootloader load it by default.
<cthuluh2> When I install some package that pauses to prompt for a value, then I later uninstall that package, how can I have it prompt me again when I reinstall? Seems if I just do "apt remove" and "apt install" it remembers what I entered last time. Where are those values stored?
<cthuluh2> even though -m has such a far out explanation in the man page
<cthuluh2> We do stuff like this for watching Rails logs: https://gitlab.com/gitlab-cookbooks/gitlab-mtail/blob/master/files/default/mtail/unicorn.mtail#L16
<ubrl> cthuluh2: ⇪ files/default/mtail/unicorn.mtail · master · gitlab-cookbooks / gitlab-mtail · GitLab
<cthuluh2> Hm my bt keyboard seems to have "healed", the app switching bug is gone. I don't believe in miracles. Anyone heard of a virus which heals bluetooth bugs....
<UTAN_dev17> I just thought that it might be technically possible to have zero args, while this would never be used in practice.
<UTAN_dev17> But anyway, my point is, I want to pretend that some values that are const aside from very very very launch are const, legally, I mean I can use some attributes to make sure the optimizer doesn't screw up but that's not really legal in C++.
<UTAN_dev17> hows the peasant?
<UTAN_dev17> maybe fold it in half for some more girth? paging BradR
<monad_cat14> But ah, I've kind of wanted to work at Google
<monad_cat14> first, the download it progressing even though I turned off the VPN
<monad_cat14> https://docs.python-guide.org/starting/install3/osx/  @ dff
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Installing Python 3 on Mac OS X — The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python
<monad_cat14> Dr_Coke: im still a galaxy j1 fan. still havent put it on the phone grid yet. btw trump is going to be calling all our cellphones on thursday
<xintron12> btw, on some of my very creative ipsec.confs I used to build to drive developers mad, I placed a LOT of \ line continuations, since it will give you the line it doesn't like when it says "syntax error". This might help
<xintron12> kparal: thanks. I can work with that
<xintron12> tony[m]3: well, it's likely that your issue is channels with +r set (+r means 'unidentified users can't join')
<cedra_> i wasn't aware that yoda was here and conversing
<cedra_> (coming in january but paid already)
<cedra_> srhb: grep sandbox /etc/nix/nix.co
<zone_315> Quite specifically.
<zone_315> Prestige: yes
<zone_315> but thats on hynix right?
<Jb_boin4> now, in the morning, you might want a light theme :)
<Jb_boin4> what kind of information was leaked before?
<Jb_boin4> but just names things like Some and Err
<Jb_boin4> Okay, thank you
<micronn4> _BIGSHOT_: Good catch, could have been fire.
<micronn4> cocreature: cool, no probs
<micronn4> Thankfully, it's all been torn out and replaced with proper enclosures
<micronn4> dmj`: Is this related to the `.ghc.environment...` file produced by new-build?
<robobutler3> I bet it's dead, but I'll try
<robobutler3> tsglove: yeah, I hate when people warn against potentially dangerous ideas
<robobutler3> zeh[m], yes the bottom of the page, you can choose rss or atom
<robobutler3> m2_teknix: sudo /bin/true: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get -f --assume-no install 2>&1; sudo apt-get --assume-no install redshift redshift-gtk; )
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-29
<Sleepy_Coder6> and not everybody can easily see exactly what's in their clipboard
<Sleepy_Coder6> dd = disk destroyer
<Sleepy_Coder6> Kick me, just don't ban me. ;-)
<Sleepy_Coder6> leftyfb: --^ do you know?
<Sleepy_Coder6> realy no official app on IOS?
<Sleepy_Coder6> tjt263, you can, more or less: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol#TCP_segment_structure
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Transmission Control Protocol - Wikipedia
<ZeiP22> Then see greycat's find
<ZeiP22> Okay, I see.
<ZeiP22> I'm not convinced the adapter is in good shape
<ZeiP22> @plexigras
<evert_> if in doubt, pragma specialise I guess
<evert_> yeh, I think type level nats are just going to be slow there. it's trivial to write but not encouraged
<evert_> khanm78: nvidia has reconfigured the installation lately, and pulls in a ton of additional packages. What release are you running ?
<Amelie0> always wanted to be a leader of a cult
<Amelie0> python476, TVs equipment doesn't use DP because DP doesn't have HDCP
<Amelie0> Not really; PC104 appeals to be in a strange way though, I like it's lego-like qualities, haha
<Amelie0> jim,  in theory, debain or devuan}
<Amelie0> (there's a chance that its ref is in a packfile)
<Amelie0> 0.00029303 ┃⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⠀⠀⠘⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠙⢄⣠⠾⢷⣤⢤⠄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⠀⠀⢠⡆⠀⠀⠄
<korans1> i was just testing back then
<korans1> or is it because of my wrong spelling?
<korans1> wow, because of the terminology I feel like a rocket scientist talking to professional collegs. well, I just an enhanced GUI noob and can only copy paste and brain some stuff... way to much for just an encrypted ubuntu ... :(
<korans1> i worked at a sandwich shop, we had a guy come in with a damn masters degree in fine art, looking for a job; any job
<korans1> all you care is u
<korans1> linux_dream: unplug the network cable, plug in the network cable, see if the message goes away. sometimes autonegotiation fails, which is why autonegotiation is sometimes disabled in datacenter environments.
<starz0r15> pretty sure both name lookup and overload resolution are in that category
<starz0r15> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1
<starz0r15> How is active directory support in Linux going? Any recent world-changing progress?
<Schrapnel1> Apple won't touch them.
<Schrapnel1> CrayZed: but feel free to watch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8LbkfSSR58&list=PLbgaMIhjbmEnaH_LTkxLI7FMa2HsnawM_
<ubrl> Schrapnel1: ⇪ Category Theory 1.1: Motivation and Philosophy - YouTube
<Schrapnel1> oh riehgt
<Imtek26> And then account twitter off; account twitter on
<Imtek26> sudormrf: It really is just about "base 10 to base 65536" :)
<Imtek26> Αⅼⅼah is ԁoinɡ
<Imtek26> wyre: what price range do you define as 'more economic'?
<Charlie> @dave9: The inner windows are external programs, xterm is what I'm experimenting with. Shouldn't it handle the expose event itself?
<Charlie> koz_: the ghc-8.6.1 release?
<Charlie> darkmeson, theres a giant cave in vietnam
<Guest65398> b-b-b-but 5ghz
<Guest65398> narakrish: that '0x48C' means very little ot us
<Guest65398> or just try a beta (or ditch the beta?)
<Guest65398> yes exactly
<Guest65398> what the heck is "destroymemory"
<Guest65398> ah repeated myself, sorry
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • termux- 打造手机上的linux环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488576 termux是一个模拟器，类似terminal，功能很强大，ssh, 数据库，python, 渗透软件等都有，还有自己的源，非常棒 现在的手机配置都很高，有些都快赶上电脑了，所以想在手机上配置一些常用工具，可
<^k^>  ─> 供日常学习和使用，在安装scrapy的过程中，出现的些问题，见附件，推荐的同事，也希望 …
<cebruns24> I thought I was getting somewhere by considering all subsets of nodes of size four and how many edges would be in the resulting subgraphs.
<cebruns24> `Guest00000: probably possible gcc inlines them
<cebruns24> a n y w a y
<wgwz14> Linuxes for chinese mainframes, even.
<wgwz14> lotuspsychje, it is commented out
<wgwz14> catern: `IO` is the usual giant super-monad.
<wgwz14> i know Micron is currently developing 1Z and 1-alpha tech for DRAM
<wink3> namecheap is what #networking recommended as well
<wink3> I guess seeing it encapsulated in a box with variables and functions makes it a little clearer
<wink3> gunni: should be in #include <linux/netlink.h>
<wink3> oh damn, been a while
<wink3> i fucking love life
<wink3> I like the dark frame with the white theme
<bananas27> PETG doesnt need an enclosure and has little fumes
<bananas27> like should I use sand paper to remove coating or something like that? use higher temperature? use other ways?
<bananas27> screenshots
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不能空腹喝水 : 有一艘游轮快沉了。 甲问乙:"船都快沉了,你怎么还有心思吃面包呀?" 乙回答:"我的医生告诉我不要空腹喝水。"
<kryten28> if you leave lead paint alone it should be fine
<kryten28> no, nobody wants that
<kryten28> fedora 28 was 4.16.3. you have to upgrade your kernel for 4.18.5. & archlinux live is nothing like swagarch live https://swagarch.gitlab.io/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: SwagArch GNU/Linux | A simple and beautiful Everyday Arch Desktop
<kryten28> no hurry, I'm just curious to look at it
<kryten28> retrosenator, not sure about that... I think they might just stay shitty, or get shittier.
<kryten28> steven: it's not as much about switches as it is about ONE LETTER switches or non-obvious long switches
<Majadon16> no it has kind Nat
<Majadon16> hi ubuntu people!
<Majadon16> ekleog: zramswap before regular swap. just sayin'
<Majadon16> MiseryMyra, oh, binomial formulas… of course! thank you
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 外接硬盘装了Ubuntu,开机没引导选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488578 我在外接硬盘上装了Ubuntu18.04，重启开机直接进入win10。 以前我装双系统，出现这种问题，是进入试用Ubuntu系统，然后用boot-repaire工具修复的，。外接硬盘不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 五级
<^k^>  ─> 灵风 — 2018-09-29 16:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oqyIWkQ1AADVu8mENsMAALrKAD0yh8AANXT868.jpg 哥们,你还笑,你刷牙没有?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 别给他打 : 母子俩参观军事展览馆。儿子看到一具导弹,饶有兴趣地问讲解员:"这是什么?" "AA导弹。" "干吗用的?" "地对空,打飞机的。" "哦！ "儿子高兴地说,"那架飞机正飞过这儿,打给我看一下吧。" 母亲正颜厉色地说:"别给他打,这孩子没礼貌,他连'请'都不说一声
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<Sketch15> Zegnat: tantek__ left you a message 12 hours, 23 minutes ago: perhaps we should organize some "request all my data" sessions at IWC NUR & BER to walk people through requesting their data from various silos
<Sketch15> unyu: essentially, yes.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 怎样用vnc远程访问ubuntu-mate？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488579 系统是 ubuntu-mate 18.04，网上的教程都是在ubuntu下桌面图形界面设置实现的， ubuntu-mate好像没把vnc集成进图形界面，请问怎样用vnc远程访问ubuntu-mate？ 需要安装什么软件？最好有图形界面设
<^k^>  ─> 置，谢谢． 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengtou — 2018-09-29 21:22
<Gestra12> there can be only one
<Gestra12> that really doesn't help counting the possibilities
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 怎样用vnc远程访问ubuntu-mate？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488580 系统是 ubuntu-mate 18.04，网上的教程都是在ubuntu下桌面图形界面设置实现的， ubuntu-mate好像没把vnc集成进图形界面，请问怎样用vnc远程访问ubuntu-mate？ 已经安装了vnc4server xbase-clients xorgxrdp xrd
<^k^>  ─> p，还需要安装什么软件？最好有图形界面设置，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengtou — 2018-0 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 国外VPS SSH远程管理旁门左道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488581 买个vps跑v2ray，ssh远程登陆总被gfw检测到并干扰，换端口无济于事，那就开发个新姿势吧 vps的sshd和v2ray监听地址都改为0.0.0.0 除了v2ray服务端监听端口放行其他端口全部拒绝 CODE： iptables -A I
<tomaluca9515> I didn't. If there's a good circuit siumulator I don't need an account for, or isn't browser based, I'd show you what it looks like. It'd have to work on linux though.
<tomaluca9515> hah, i read that as social worker
<tomaluca9515> line-selected.
<pvtr> i enter to wireless i try to set up the hotspot, the network start to recognize but only take some secconds and the network became disconect and say error to recognize
<pvtr> Err, P(AB) / P(B)
<pvtr> I do still keep a regular mouse around for the once-in-awhile game and for friends who hate trackpads
<pvtr> Well because it’s single lead
<pvtr> what else can you do when you're piss poor and naked Mochi101
<finnzi26> Asterisco: wifi or wired?
<finnzi26> hrnz: how do you get beyong \omega?
<finnzi26> cicle
<finnzi26> I see that same bar when I jsut run fzf on a regular command line
<finnzi26> I am already very familiar with Android so it would work for me
<finnzi26> sud0x3 - option 2 only needs installation once, and the preseed thing is for installation only, not for live right ?
<bmcorser_> I smoked as a teen to escape my problems, not because I didn't have any
<bmcorser_> zwelmi: write it in /tmp/ or a tmpfs/mfs filesystem and eval it before running borg, this will set up the env variable
<bmcorser_> Great to have it there for when you want it though. Or want to show vim off.
<bmcorser_> Trying to figure out ikev2 here, I already have a psk, IKE psk shared key of 32 character. Do I still need to create the PKI and Certificate authority?
<bmcorser_> Now I just add a .vimrc file at the root of the project and that gets it done.
<bmcorser_> ^7heo, The idea is that the people could bring their personality result to their car insurance and get a discount.
<mlncn23> you should declare what types a function expects so the compiler knows what to do when it encounters use of the function.
<mlncn23> -autorotate gives the same error when applied as an input/output option
<mlncn23> veek, these build instructions are a bit vague... you must have gotten through them somehow... how did you get these "third party" libs?
<blue20> so this is why its compiling, though you get warnings which you should read carefully
<blue20> (x-2)^2 = y  =>  (x-2) = +/-sqrt(y)
<kirkland13> !mint | jil
<kirkland13> you can overrule C
<CrunchyChewie20> why did it only stop half way through the recovery?
<CrunchyChewie20> Yeah, that would certainly be useful ("Problem in file A referred to by file B" or some such)
<CrunchyChewie20> lpaste changed quite a bit
<CrunchyChewie20> including dielectric, strength, adhesion, etc
<CrunchyChewie20> crimps are the preferred method.
<CrunchyChewie20> <msmith> is that only in a single location or do you intend the repo to be stored somewhere else? if the latter then you don't need to both with push
<Mic9210> you're doing pretty good if you can pull that one off for anything beyond hydrogen
<Mic9210> Zipheir: Right, the one thing that stands out to me about examples like (+) <$> Just 2 <*> Just 3 is that if you unboxed the Maybe values, and removed the operators it would just be (+) 2 3
<Mic9210> Or, You know, you dont get a case
<mrq> chron0: http://termbin.com/kvxt
<ubrl> mrq: ⇪ text/plain
<mrq> depends on the context where it can't be neglected ofc
<mrq> writing a function to parse an int out of a string is... 15 lines with error checking?
<Pikk0n14> not no pansy MIT/BSD license
<Pikk0n14> I mean unless you just want a status, i.e.: git status
<Pikk0n14> i wasn't expecting it to be so good
<Pikk0n14> kremator: make a wrapper script and call that from the .desktop file instead
<Pikk0n14> I am not that person however
<emcepe> fooman2011: you can press the button then pause the simuluation and mouse over the scope to see the time values
<emcepe> e.g. Mac only
<emcepe> anyone know if there is a show tonight?
<Sargeth> I suspect the firmware or driver is fucking up
<Sargeth> madLyfe: Now, I'm not entirely sure if a sudden poweroff of the system would cause damage do those remote files.
<Sargeth> amorken: I thought you could twiddle metrics_path in relabel configs.
<Guest82056> 1750g isn't that silly for a 14" laptop
<Guest82056> but indeed, just the sort of thing for a soc solution.
<crypt1711> rio: I just need to establish that one of them is transcendental which would make the whole expression transcendental.
<crypt1711> are you opposed to buying a router?  ubiqiti edgerouters are reasonably priced
<esclerofilo28> Hello, I am learning c++ and I have come across behaviour that I find unusual. So in this snippet, when I comment out the last cout, the first cout prints the memory address, whereas if I don't comment out the last cout, the first cout prints the value at the address
<esclerofilo28> (root can trivially escape a chroot, and is root for all non-FS-related purposes anyhow)
<esclerofilo28> it seems like IO expander
<esclerofilo28> ksft: zssh+lrzsz :)
<tongpu25> I hear they did a poopstarter for a i.mx8 laptop
<tongpu25> sensive though
<tongpu25> 16GB or ram more than sufficient for a VM or two
<tongpu25> I think I'm thinking about it wrong because reactive components don't shift the whole waveform but just shift current and voltage separately
<f0o19> Oh, yes, it did. Just had the windows in a strange place.
<f0o19> Hey there, is this the correct place to be if you're seeking math help?
<qpd00z7> What is “isomorphic to addition modulo p-1”?
<ubrl> qpd00z7: define:“isomorphic to addition modulo p-1” not defined.
<qpd00z7> thunderseethe: We have a pseudo-ring typeclass though, it's Num
<Matthieu`> if somebody has your pc secureboot isnt stopping him from getting your stuff, what's the point really?
<Matthieu`> So, emerge itself appears to be Python. I can keep bash on my build box certainly, but I'll try it on a binary-only client.
<Matthieu`> gagarin: see https://www.simplified.guide/vim/auto-complete-php
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  How to auto-complete PHP code in Vim
<Matthieu`> waterxx: what was it about?
<Matthieu`> How do you compute these error terms?
<Chrisz_> use a god damn kjnife
<Chrisz_> there is a label on the unit
<Chrisz_> yeah i've done some projects but was looking for something more inclusive and straight forward
<Chrisz_> I don't get how you create the R set from Dedekind cuts :'(
<Chrisz_> Its for some photoetching components. I need like ONE demo unit to show off to investors/businesses. But the setup charges are insane $1000 for 100 units worth.
<xinliang10> so parts of the implimentation are non-free
<xinliang10> i asked in the electronics channel but no one is biting so i guess ill ask, does anyone have experience with paralleling power supplies, not using or diodes but power supplies that operate on a bus that allow voltage following
<hexo_17> 「PNG image data, 2000 x 1543, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced」
<hexo_17> Tree opened by buildbot@chromium.org: Tree is open (Automatic: (•_•) )
<hexo_17> Is there a python backend for GHC?
<hexo_17> thats marmalade
<hexo_17> Wouldn't you prefer to format the line and then re-shorten it?
<hexo_17> it means the additive inverse in the additive group on the same set
<crystalclaw10> so the ae stays up if one line stops
<crystalclaw10> he said 1-2 months like 2 days ago kek
<crystalclaw10> you just have to do it on the sly
<crystalclaw10> julian: yeah
<crystalclaw10> therefore, the slew rate is voltage gain independent and only depends on the bias current
<Zongva> Currently, the portage/ directory is included, but none of its contents.
<Zongva> Psi-Jack, it's not blocking people, it's just a policy of that company to force their employees use that specific application
<Zongva> to each a in [(a, String)] from the running of the `Parser a` on the input string
<Zongva> I got a little disappointed when I looked at a setup which had a unifi security gateway, unifi switch 8, and a unifi ap, even though all were on the same controller I felt like I had to jump between devices to configure them
<UristMcRM|Tux15> or if I remove them and connect them to a different USB slot?
<UristMcRM|Tux15> well he didnt promise anything
<UristMcRM|Tux15> well that is probably the last resort before just offering a pdf of what you write.. anyway html and web protocols were never math friendly in the first place
#ubuntu-cn 2018-09-30
<magopian4> bmoraca: i know, wut dah fuq
<magopian4> daurnimator: ok?
<magopian4> is this correct to see if a package is installed?
<magopian4> I can't touch the prototypes
<magopian4> detha: What do you mean in userspace?  I thought something like that was fundamentally in kernel space?
<reem_18> ah exercism, sorry i need more coffee ^^
<reem_18> quite a few
<reem_18> thats what im talking about
<Wobni> mbwgh: And if quitting accidentally is costly.
<Wobni> after that, it sounds like you want some form of calendar where you just stick in the device ID, and a reservation slot.
<zaiste> the other usual complaint with jaycar is everything costs several times as much as it should
<zaiste> dibs: ah there you go :)
<zaiste> What's unsettling to me is "data Int64 = I64# Int#"
<zaiste> in my company we only drink starbuks
<zaiste> Nei: THX. I will try your suggestions. You helped me a lot. I was banging my head against the wall, not konwoing that there could be a different encoding for nick and text...
<mandrake`27> dude I think my washing machine can play doom
<mandrake`27> phogg: but there are some good "bundles" right?  i've heard good things about ipfire pfsense (yes i know bsd but) and tangle and... apparently according to one article sophos utm but curious what the pros use and ofc we know the pros are in #linux chat :)
<mandrake`27> i'm curious if there's a way to have a global type name Foo, and have it be unified wherever it appears in the program, without having specify what it is
<hiya6> well you can only use malloc() in C, and C++ you can use malloc, but you're suppose to use `new'
<hiya6> And then USB the updated DMG file over and install it
<hiya6> ^ has fzf example
<Guest65969> tejr: what does that install
<Guest65969> Hi I make a partition smaller is it safe to move my ext4 partition left to fill the now empty space? It says moving a partion might make the os unable to boot but this isn't a OS partion
<Guest65969> endojelly just linked to LITTLE BIG - GIVE ME YOUR MONEY (feat. TOMMY CASH) - YouTube
<sebbu> it's nasty.
<sebbu> chenpan: what does your fstab look like?
<nejimban22> so you can just make sure that comes first on the path
<nejimban22> I rebooted
<nejimban22> I don't think there is such thing as a vim specific keyboard, there are good keyboards which are programmable though
<nejimban22> can ghcmod-vim also show the type declaration
<nejimban22> my respotories is all messed up ill do a paste in a min
<nejimban22> and what does the `sizeof(request->nbdrequest.handle) - 1` do?
<haps20> but then youre providing the voltage...
<haps20> ok thanks so im restarting
<haps20> ah ok. in the case of my colleague, there was more corruption.
<haps20> bambanx: text isn't a picture...
<haps20> I figure oh cool let me combine my startup powertable script and miner script
<haps20> You would have to be a real noob not to find a single computer you can't exploit with Metasploit sitting right in front of you and lots of Windows systems running XP out there.
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • 求助，u盘安装ubuntu18.04.lst开机找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488584 用u盘安装ubuntu。重启电脑后蓝屏，出现default boot device missing。请问如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 流星落黑光 — 2018-09-30 13:01
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问如何设置可以做到ctrl+j键代替下键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488585 我希望能全局设置ctrl+j键替换↓键，我尝试了在系统设置-键盘-快捷键,这里给ctrl+j键设置命令xdotool key Down，但是并没有效果。 还请指教如何可以成功设置？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 xingchenxf — 2018-09-30 15:32
<movedx_> kalev: The f30 mutter build with egl-device enabled is for nvidia eglstream support?
<movedx_> your book doesn't define cosec or sec? I find that hard to believe but even if that's the case, I'm sure wikipedia can help https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigonometric_functions
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Trigonometric functions - Wikipedia
<movedx_> mlehhh
<v^21> [ BRAWL IN CELL BLOCK 99 Movie Clip - Prison Yard Fight Scene (2017) Vince Vaughn Crime Drama Movie HD - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<v^21> amd + nvidia
<v^21> error: syntax error, unexpected $undefined, at /home/drakonis/.config/nixpkgs/home.nix:3:32
<v^21> i'm going to be working on custom bitstreams \x
<v^21> oh heck, tivo death watch?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2ruOIRP1KAADIsb7nc5IAALrTwDwT9sAAMjJ589.jpg 个性美女坐电梯
<pinkfluffysocks> No, never encountered Morse theory
<pinkfluffysocks> qoura, a reliable source
<Guest82965> How can one list all open buffers including the hidden ones?
<Guest82965> It takes 0.5 seconds to check the product rule works
<Guest82965> Mochi101: head over. cybterbunker.
<Guest82965> Anyone all in on SONO IPO?
<Kosch4> that's where the concept of series comes from; you start with a sequence of partial sums, and here you take the limit
<Kosch4> I dont know about 3D myself, I know a bit of 2D though
<Guest76770> there's some randomness to it
<Guest76770> my favorite feature of Lua are metatables
<Guest76770> jim: but still it should work
<Guest76770> https://github.com/GermainZ/weechat-vimode/blob/master/vimode.py#L918
<ubrl> ⇪ f: weechat-vimode/vimode.py at master · GermainZ/weechat-vimode · GitHub
<Guest76770> \x yeah, the fact that he just tried to get me to rm -rf
<berglh> water dripping
<berglh> goosfraba: Have you checked out google mesh wifi
<berglh> but /shrug
<evax27> Anthaas_: There are some similar but better (more restricted scope, higher code standards) projects
<evax27> BCMM: I'm sure their implementation of ps uses BSD-specific system calls, just like their implementation of sysctl doesn't use Linux-like proc/sys
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太过份,小心妹子骂死你 : 今天下雨,我步行去上班。一小车在我身后停下:"妹子,去哪?我捎你一程。"陌生人的车能上吗?然后我就说:"谢谢,不用了,我马上就到了。"然后那人说:"我能骗你吗?你长的又不好看～" 尼玛,你长的才不好看,你全家都不好看！
<gpestana0> Yeah I don't think I've had an iMac Pro kernel panic in at least a month
<gpestana0> Blondie101010: After I flip the power switch, I see black until I hear a beep and see the fancy installer screen.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oEyISbPKAADfmXqVB0AAALq9QO0qqEAAN-x790.jpg 家庭作业
<Laurens__26> What type of gin?
<Laurens__26> but my theory is that hig sierra fixes it
<Laurens__26> i read about execute but probably I'm trying a wrong syntax
<Laurens__26> mᥱԁicine is nⲟt ԁoiᥒɡ Aⅼlaһ is doinɡ
<Laurens__26> MiseryMyra:  \ and / does not mean the same thing ?
<Laurens__26> [ Apple Jeus (@AppleJeus) | Twitter ] - twitter.com
<StopAndDecrypt14> i used some your code as a starting point
<StopAndDecrypt14> the us gov is smart enough in some dept to use email. for example, passports via postoffice to state.gov can incrementally handle via phone / email
<StopAndDecrypt14> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/containers.html#implicit-sharing-iterator-problem
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Container Classes | Qt Core 5.11
<StopAndDecrypt14> As in MAC addresses?
<StopAndDecrypt14> http://www.peoples.ru/character/literature/max_otto_von_stierlitz/shtirlic_3.jpg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 计高一筹 : 两个庙祝谈起怎样分配香油钱,一个说:"我在屋子中间放一张桌子,拿钱向桌上掷去,落在桌上的归菩萨,落在地上的归我。"  另一个说:"我的方法不同。我把钱掷向天花板,菩萨收去的归菩萨,掉在地上的归我。"
<aggi16> that's the one
<aggi16> would she like that
<bourbon29> rmbeer: you should fix the warnings
<bourbon29> dminuoso: well but actually i'm more interested in the ct view point than it's application in hask, for me hask is only one small instance (and not my focus)
<bourbon29> My assumption was that the automatic switch would switch between DHCP and the manually input DNS addresses, but this would be redundant since there is already check boxes for this.
<bourbon29> than you can check with git diff about if what've changed looks OK
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本触摸板右击无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488586 华硕顽石系列笔记本，ubuntu1804系统，安装还算正常，无线网卡什么的都可以。 也没作什么设置，触摸板正常移动，左击都有效。 就是按动触摸板右侧按键时，系统不是识别为右击，而是识别为
<^k^>  ─> 正常单击。 求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-09-30 21:39
<seoul_man4> aalm: how do I do that?
<seoul_man4> there are like 9 others with his Pease Porridge column, and mail-box...
<seoul_man4> patr0clus: https://itsfoss.com/resolvconf-permanent-ubuntu/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: How To Make Changes In resolv.conf Permanent in Ubuntu [Quick Tip] | It's FOSSEmailFacebookGoogle+InstagramLinkedinPinterestRSSTwitterYouTube
<seoul_man4> my*
<retentiveboy5> the point of the exercise is to make you think about the data you have and explain various effects i think'
<retentiveboy5> romainl: what does :echo has('balloon_multiline') print? my terminal vim give me 0
<retentiveboy5> don't encrypt the things that you commit, that'd be pointless
<retentiveboy5> (if you add a random element of Z/2^32Z to anything, you get a random element of Z/2^32Z)
<retentiveboy5> poutine: nah, you don't have to do that anymore
<retentiveboy5> When I exposed my app-metrics via node-exporter it worked awesome.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 18.04上网慢，cpu100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488587 从ubuntu16.04升级到ubuntu 18.04后，出现一系列问题，烦请大牛进行解答： 1）网速和CPU一直处于半抽风状态，如下图： 2) 对于网速方面尤为怪异，比如如果我一直浏览同一域名的网站，如
<^k^>  ─> 在http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn刷各种帖子，网速正常，响应迅速，但如果我突然要百度下的话， …
<n9nes> profmac: consider #ifndef USER \ #define user "his \ #endif then do -DUSER=\"his\" etc
<n9nes> dirty stinkin hippies
<n9nes> matrix like photographer
<cwarner4> AAALLL I’m with you, it’s an awesome feature
<cwarner4> X-Scale quit (~ARM@83.223.241.220): Quit:  HydraIRC -> http://www.hydrairc.com <- In tests, 0x09 out of 0x0A l33t h4x0rz prefer it :)
<ubrl> cwarner4: ⇪ HydraIRC - A popular IRC client for Windows
<cwarner4> (every time i say that, ghc goes ahead and does it)
<cwarner4> johan: As with all updates, make sure you have a full Time Machine backup first.
<cwarner4> that's probably for the best.  centralization isn't all it's cracked up to be
<IPvSean__6> try again with `git commit --gpg-sign` in case it's using the wrong config
<SergeyLukjanov2> use this so you don't break anything https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Recovering_a_failed_software_RAID#Making_the_harddisks_read-only_using_an_overlay_file
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Recovering a failed software RAID - Linux Raid Wiki
<SergeyLukjanov2> after rebuilding it with just my screen connected and the crystal it still does not communicate
<SergeyLukjanov2> and IIRC, old OSX is the only OS supported by cqueues that doesn't have a CLOCK_MONOTONIC
<arlyon_> Mochi101: 4.56
<arlyon_> Apachez: tried forcing ipv4?
<arlyon_> mazocomp: replying to the question would be better now. you have vmd process. do you have some virtual machine ? and if yes, how memory are allocated for it ?
<arlyon_> the gateway and other devices (that it can ping) is on the same network
<cmosguy21> it doesn't call gcc
<cmosguy21> Yes, no icecold
<cmosguy21> certbot++
<cmosguy21> newdimension: If you have made a change in your working directory and have NOT YET COMMITTED, you may "float" that change over to another (`git checkout oldbranch`) or new (`git checkout -b newbranch`) branch and commit it there.  If the files you changed differ between branches, the checkout will fail.  In that case, `git stash` then checkout, and `git stash apply` and go through normal conflict resolution.
<cmosguy21> if you do for (i = 0; i < 10; i++); printf("%d\n", i);, the compiler is free to translate that directly into puts("9")
<leonjza9> it doesn't (or didn't) in mysql, fyi
<leonjza9> o ok
<leonjza9> Dagmar, did you literally not just read what I just wrote
<snadge29> I expect atomic_fetch_add to be safe to use from multiple threads -- multiple threads should be able to increment the value safely and atomically.
<snadge29> its all for me yay
<snadge29> some_weirdo17: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ubrl> snadge29: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<snadge29> so
<snadge29> wondiws, they ripped support for older adapters when they started doing serious changes to x11
<mason2> but it's definitely not something to bother the freenode staff about :)
<mason2> just don't know why i would define =(T) rather than =(const T&)
<orkim27> a new partition of the ssd, mounted in /home. That's okay actually and it's not part of my problem. I was trying to give some context
<orkim27> It's been so long since I logged into my account manually that I forgot the user name I gave myself.
<orkim27> any help for my quesiton please
<orkim27> sitlanigaurav__: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<orkim27> i was cool 10 years before it was cool to be cool
<orkim27> why is matlab so friggin stupid
<iooner10> dmj`: It's not public. I can make it available to you, but not until I get to work tomorrow...
<iooner10> But I think you guys pointed me to something: I'm going to create my custom widget around a QTabWidget and then insert it in the scene with addWidget(). The resultint ptr to the proxy will be used to set the item selctable, movable, its position, etc.
<iooner10> MrHindsight just linked to Replace Your Exploit-Ridden Firmware with Linux - Ronald Minnich, Google - YouTube - The Linux Foundation
<iooner10> Looks like I got it. Would be nice to have a UI for this instead of a rube goldberg machine of private messages to different agents 👿
<iooner10> for example, if G is any group and X is any nonempty set, declaring  g.x = x   for all g in G, all x in X  gives a trivial group action.
<hyacinth> bomb-on: make wall cronjob...
<hyacinth> if you are able to escape to something more interesting then you're doing well
<hyacinth> should i try -threads ?
<hyacinth> how are the wife and kids
<hyacinth> obinoob: https://sdf.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: SDF Public Access UNIX System - Free Shell Account and Shell Access
<v12aml1> Was anyone here able to escape the latest Mojave beta 9 AppleEvents sandbox? Bypass the prompts?
<v12aml1> but your sense of guilt
<S0rin15> Planckwalk
<S0rin15> stack overflows happen when people write a recursive function with no exit
<S0rin15> as in `a = b = 1;` ?
<dahlia24> romainl: it's a long depressing story
<dahlia24> might catch an unexpected branch being taken/command being run
<boucman> axum: seems worth a try
<don-24> jim: I love the videos.
<don-24> you cn use fets
<don-24> snappy: double precision integer
<CodeStulle27> @letlpaste 213220743717060608
<CodeStulle27> and if i cant build a proof of concept, i dont waste time progressing on a nice version
<CodeStulle27> kneeki: so permissions are ok
<CodeStulle27> phogg: is there a way to do that incrementally so that the process doesnt die?
<CodeStulle27> ... and there's that, too :P
<marcinkuzminski1> hey i'm a networking noob, trying to set up a bridge+tap for a qemu vm, but when i do `sudo ip link set wls3 master br0` i get: "Error: Device does not allow enslaving to a bridge"
<marcinkuzminski1> just use http
<ryan15> Heavy usage (mainly JS/node
<ryan15> FrozenFox: "some memory requirement to mitigate GPUs/FPGAs/ASICs" -- and rule out mobile devices
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-23
<uytrghjuyh> 测试下有没有联通房间，房间里有人吗
<duzongjian> 大家好。
<duzongjian> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-24
<Guest46028> 大家好
<Guest46028> hi
<dell> 大家好 我是渣渣辉
<Qinglan> 为啥这边老没人？
<dell> dell@dell-Latitude-E7250:~$ screenfetch
<dell>                           ./+o+-       dell@dell-Latitude-E7250
<dell>                   yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      OS: Ubuntu 18.04 bionic
<dell>                ://+//////-yyyyyyo      Kernel: x86_64 Linux 5.0.0-29-generic
<dell>            .++ .:/++++++/-.+sss/`      Uptime: 14m
<Qinglan> 如果想问openstack、tensorflow方面的问题，该到哪个频道？
<dell>          .:++o:  /++++++++/:--:/-      Packages: 1826
<dell>         o:+o+:++.`..```.-/oo+++++/     Shell: bash
<dell>        .:+o:+o/.          `+sssoo+/    Resolution: 1920x1080
<dell>   .++/+:+oo+o:`             /sssooo.   DE: GNOME
<dell>  /+++//+:`oo+o               /::--:.   WM: GNOME Shell
<dell>  \+/+o+++`o++o               ++////.   WM Theme: Adwaita
<dell>   .++.o+++oo+:`             /dddhhh.   GTK Theme: Ambiance [GTK2/3]
<dell>        .+.o+oo:.          `oddhhhh+    Icon Theme: ubuntu-mono-dark
<dell>         \+.++o+o``-````.:ohdhhhhh+     Font: Ubuntu 11
<dell>          `:o+++ `ohhhhhhhhyo++os:      CPU: Intel Core i7-5600U @ 4x 2.5GHz [25.0°C]
<dell>            .o:`.syhhhhhhh/.oo++o`      GPU: intel
<dell>                /osyyyyyyo++ooo+++/     RAM: 1058MiB / 7846MiB
<dell>                    ````` +oo+++o\:
<dell>                           `oo++.
<dell> 18.04真心特么的卡阿   要是哟16的速度  就好了
<dell> 感觉百度更好一些把
<dell> 百度没有就问问谷歌
<rivdo[m]> = =感觉你换个SSD就能解决卡的问题了。
<dell> 我是ssd阿
<dell> 这电脑没有机械硬盘位  只有ssd
<rivdo[m]> ？ 那还会卡？
<dell> 256G 闪迪 x300
<dell> 恩  相对来说 没有16。04流畅
<dell> 感觉18唯一的缺点就是不够16流畅   其他方面已经很好了
<dell> 对了  大家谁知道怎么改右上角的  最小化  最大化  关闭 按钮的大小  原始大小对触摸屏太不友好了
<afsto> 你这说的太主管了。。
<afsto> 主观。
<afsto> Qinglan 看有没有相关的频道呗。你可以去这里找https://netsplit.de/channels/
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-25
<Qinglan> dell: 改成手指容易点的大小有点不现实啊。
<Amanda_> 有活人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-26
<dell_> 大嘎豪，我是渣渣辉
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-27
<blueocean> ???
<wuwei123123> 123
<wuwei> hello
<blueocean> 大家好 我是蓝海
<blueocean> 有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-28
<netsnail> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-29
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: 蛙蛙
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: 哟，看错了‘
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: 原来是你
<harajuku> 少了个I
